# More Proof the skeptics are WINNING!!



## skookerasbil (Sep 20, 2013)

More bad news for the climate crusading nutters.......


Less people than *ever* believe in global warming!!!


What climate change? Fewer people than EVER believe the world is really warming up | UK | News | Daily Express


As Ive said many times and been 100% accurate......nobody cares about the science!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 20, 2013)

And how appropriate is this Photobucket Classic???








For many, many years, the Al Gore's of the world have thrown bomb after bomb about the warming world and the inevitable catastrophy!!! To no effect. Which is exactly why nobody in Washington DC is talking about climate change!! Nobody. Because none of the constituents give a rats ass except the internet hysterical OCD k00ks!!!


Ask me.......how much am I laughing?


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 20, 2013)

It is having an effect. On our economy. EPA is running roughshod over hydrocarbons. 
Less coal power = higher utility rates. 
Less coal production = fewer jobs. 
Fewer jobs = more on welfare.
More on welfare = more votes for Democrats.

Hey, wait a minute....


----------



## mamooth (Sep 20, 2013)

I think this comes to everyone's mind when they read Skook.


----------



## PrometheusBound (Sep 20, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> And how appropriate is this Photobucket Classic???
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'd rather get gored by a bull than listen to bull from a Gore.


----------



## PrometheusBound (Sep 20, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> It is having an effect. On our economy. EPA is running roughshod over hydrocarbons.
> Less coal power = higher utility rates.
> Less coal production = fewer jobs.
> Fewer jobs = more on welfare.
> ...



Less use of coal = more use of price-gouged oil and gas
Fewer jobs =  more people willing to accept lower wages = more money for the plutocrats
Pseudo-Leftist Treehuggers = children of the 1% inevitably driven to establish Class Supremacy =  more money to campaign-finance bribe the Republicans.


----------



## Abraham3 (Sep 20, 2013)

PrometheusBound said:


> Less use of coal = more use of price-gouged oil and gas



More use of low carbon energy sources.  Less soot.  Less nitrous oxide.  Less acid rain.  
Less strip mines.  Less deep coal mines and their annual human sacrifices.



PrometheusBound said:


> Fewer jobs =  more people willing to accept lower wages = more money for the plutocrats



Not quite.  The power still has to be produced.  I suspect switching AWAY from coal will cause an INCREASE in available jobs.  Making a thousand wind turbines takes more people and man hours than building an equivalent coal-fired plant.



PrometheusBound said:


> Pseudo-Leftist Treehuggers = children of the 1% inevitably driven to establish Class Supremacy =  more money to campaign-finance bribe the Republicans.



Offhand I'd say it was FAR more likely that YOU were a child of the 1%.  But comments like these are worthless bullshit.


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 20, 2013)

The poll speaks for itself.

In 2013, when people hear about global warming, they yawn!!

Because unless you are a dumbass or just part of the hopelessly duped crowd ( those in this forum).......you've concluded that the scientists don't know shit about shit ( and pull up your pants)


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 20, 2013)

Abraham3 said:


> PrometheusBound said:
> 
> 
> > Not quite.  The power still has to be produced.  I suspect switching AWAY from coal will cause an INCREASE in available jobs.  Making a thousand wind turbines takes more people and man hours than building an equivalent coal-fired plant.
> ...


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 21, 2013)




----------



## Abraham3 (Sep 21, 2013)

SKOOKERASBIL (aka The Vacuum)

You have managed to swap credit where credit belongs.  Those quote tags can be tricky.  If you can't handle, why don't you sit down on the curb and wait for a grown up to come along and give you a hand.


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 21, 2013)

Abraham3 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Abraham3 said:
> ...


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 21, 2013)

People Are Losing Hope For Green Energy - Business Insider


No matter how many fantasies the green nutters come up with, it always is going to come down to costs!!! Governments don't like expensive energy because it means the electric bills go up and they get their asses voted out. The climate k00ks will hem and whore about how wind and solar are cheaper.......but anywhere you look anywhere in the world, governments are heading back to fossil fuels  and dumping green energy. Because the costs suck.


----------



## Geaux4it (Sep 21, 2013)

People who believe in global warming also believe in the tooth fairy, Barack Obama, and that Al Gore invented the internet.

-Geaux


----------



## Abraham3 (Sep 21, 2013)

I bet you stayed up all night composing that one.  But the graphics, of course, were the clincher.


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 21, 2013)

It is fascinating....the level of disconnect with the climate obsessed. They talk about the "consensus" science. They talk about the magic of wind and solar power. Youd think there is a tsunami sized march to a truly green planet, but nothing could be further from the truth. They perpetuate a myth......as if it is inevitable that the world will embrace their fantasies at some point in time. It simply not happening and isn't going to be happening in the foreseeable future ( at least 3 decades ).

In 2013.....the science isn't mattering.


----------



## PrometheusBound (Sep 21, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> People Are Losing Hope For Green Energy - Business Insider
> 
> 
> No matter how many fantasies the green nutters come up with, it always is going to come down to costs!!! Governments don't like expensive energy because it means the electric bills go up and they get their asses voted out. The climate k00ks will hem and whore about how wind and solar are cheaper.......but anywhere you look anywhere in the world, governments are heading back to fossil fuels  and dumping green energy. Because the costs suck.



Why should the Greenheads care about costs or job losses?  They live off Daddy's Money.  Nature is a pretty sight only to those sitting pretty.


----------



## Abraham3 (Sep 21, 2013)

PrometheusBound said:


> Why should the Greenheads care about costs or job losses?  They live off Daddy's Money.  Nature is a pretty sight only to those sitting pretty.



I've become quite convinced that YOU are one of the leading lights of the 1%.  I see absolutely no other reason for your constant accusations save an attempt to direct unwanted attention away from yourself.


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 21, 2013)

PrometheusBound said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > People Are Losing Hope For Green Energy - Business Insider
> ...




I always have found it fascinating.....the level of disconnect with hyper-green people when it comes to the "costs" factor. Its an afterthought to these people, if it is even considered at all. Not sure how they navigate the real world. Fortunately for the rest of us ( lest our electricity rates be doubled  ) the green climate crusaders are not making nearly the impact they thought they would back to just 2006. Its been all downhill ever since......and speeding up as we speak. ( see links to Europe increasing coal imports to record levels....natural gas explosion ). Al Gore is now seen as a total nut. The k00ks continue to watch the green fantasy crumble.


Which means the rest of us.........are winning!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 21, 2013)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Abraham3 (Sep 21, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> PrometheusBound said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



Would you like to look at some cost estimates for dealing with a meter of sea level rise?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 21, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> Abraham3 said:
> 
> 
> > PrometheusBound said:
> ...


----------



## Abraham3 (Sep 21, 2013)

I would like to point out that the text credited to me came from PrometheusBound and that credited to him came from me.

The power draw of a DVD is insignificant.  You could run one for a week off a car battery.  You could run a DVD and a flat screen TV off a car battery for more than a day.  A microwave is not much more.  A large one uses about a fourth the power needed for a two-slice toaster.

The things you lose first as your load capacity diminishes are: air conditioning, pump (if you're on a well), water heater, refrigerator and your stove/oven.  Lights and modern electronics are wee little things in the Land of Loads.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 21, 2013)

Abraham3 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > PrometheusBound said:
> ...



Sure.  I can always use a good laugh.


----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 21, 2013)

PrometheusBound said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > People Are Losing Hope For Green Energy - Business Insider
> ...




Yup. Definately.  Bill cosby's kids are the biggest threat to  our republic today. And ive been robbed by both worthless sons of ray croc.

Who the fuck warped your brain? Did you somehow mix up your Chomsky and hitler?


----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 21, 2013)

Abraham3 said:


> I would like to point out that the text credited to me came from PrometheusBound and that credited to him came from me.
> 
> The power draw of a DVD is insignificant.  You could run one for a week off a car battery.  You could run a DVD and a flat screen TV off a car battery for more than a day.  A microwave is not much more.  A large one uses about a fourth the power needed for a two-slice toaster.
> 
> The things you lose first as your load capacity diminishes are: air conditioning, pump (if you're on a well), water heater, refrigerator and your stove/oven.  Lights and modern electronics are wee little things in the Land of Loads.




BS..... Smart phones and tablets are approaching the load of household appliances.


How much toast do u make aweek? 10  or 15 hours worth?

Neither wind or solar are primary generators. Wind is so entirely erratic that large amounts will threaten the stability of advanced society.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 22, 2013)

Abraham3 said:


> I would like to point out that the text credited to me came from PrometheusBound and that credited to him came from me.
> 
> The power draw of a DVD is insignificant.  You could run one for a week off a car battery.  You could run a DVD and a flat screen TV off a car battery for more than a day.  A microwave is not much more.  A large one uses about a fourth the power needed for a two-slice toaster.
> 
> The things you lose first as your load capacity diminishes are: air conditioning, pump (if you're on a well), water heater, refrigerator and your stove/oven.  Lights and modern electronics are wee little things in the Land of Loads.



Don't tell my partner about the microwave.  I already have a 12 VDC entertainment system, including TV and DVD.  My place is wired for dc and we use LEDs instead of conventional bulbs for lighting.  The refrigerator uses propane and I can heat and cook with the wood stove.  The well includes a hand pump as backup to the 12V electric.  I also have a generator to run power tools when they are needed.  A composting potty and on-demand water heater top off the package.  You learn to live without a lot of the nit-noid power drains.  But a system like the one I run would not work for industrial or urban applications.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 22, 2013)

OMG!!  Say it isn't so!  The IPCC "scientists" have admitted that their sacred computer models used to predict the end of the world as we know it, used to coerce and guilt most normal consumers into accepting "green" technology, are [gasp1] WRONG!

"World's top climate scientists confess: Global warming is just QUARTER what we thought - and computers got the effects of greenhouse gases wrong 
Leaked report reveals the world has warmed at quarter the rate claimed by IPCC in 2007 

Scientists accept their computers may have exaggerated."

World's top climate scientists confess: Global warming is just QUARTER what we thought - and computers got the effects of greenhouse gases wrong | Mail Online

Politick: An Inadvertent Study Shows All 20 IPCC Models Flawed

It really is all about the money to be made through coercion and extortion.


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 22, 2013)

Abraham3 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > PrometheusBound said:
> ...





You mean like the expansion of the polar ice caps?


Like Ive said....philosophy is gay. No government is going to fuck their people with mega-expensive energy costs based upon a hail Mary pass guess. Its just not going to happen. Only in the world of the green k00ks is it politically feasible. Which is why we call them k00ks.


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 24, 2013)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 25, 2013)

People Are Losing Hope For Green Energy - Business Insider



who's not winning?


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 25, 2013)

Adjustment of the established narrative time amongst the myth peddlers. ( Version 4 for those keeping score)

Donna Laframboise: Warming Up for Another Climate-Change Report - WSJ.com



Whats that they say.......desperate times call for desperate measures.


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 26, 2013)

LOL.....top story on DRUDGE right now........seen by only 29 million people per day!! One billion hits per month.

Global warming believers are feeling the heat ? Telegraph Blogs



Reality is 95% perception s0ns.......which is just another reason why the AGW nutters are losing.


----------



## Abraham3 (Sep 26, 2013)

Note the lack of interest in your posts?


----------



## PMZ (Sep 26, 2013)

The average man in the street expects others to insure that energy that he needs will be available when he needs it and in the quantity that he needs it and costs no more than it has to,  and doesn't create collateral problems. 

Us average people are lucky that that expectation is the way things work.  

We have the IPCC on top of the science and many companies and investors creating our energy future under the integrating efforts by government.  

That whole effort is aimed exactly at energy being available, when needed, and in the quantity needed, and at a cost no more than necessary,  and with minimum collateral problems.

Of course diametrically opposed to this are stasis loving conservatives who love looking at problems and doing nothing because today doing nothing is cheaper than doing anything.  

But those darn tomorrows keep coming accompanied by the bills from doing nothing yesterday.


----------



## JoeNormal (Sep 26, 2013)

PMZ said:


> The average man in the street expects others to insure that energy that he needs will be available when he needs it and in the quantity that he needs it and costs no more than it has to,  and doesn't create collateral problems.
> 
> Us average people are lucky that that expectation is the way things work.
> 
> ...



Yup, if you want a problem ignored, a conservative is the man for the job.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 26, 2013)

Of course we are winning, we have truth on our side.


----------



## PMZ (Sep 26, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Of course we are winning, we have truth on our side.



What's the prize?


----------



## PMZ (Sep 26, 2013)

JoeNormal said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > The average man in the street expects others to insure that energy that he needs will be available when he needs it and in the quantity that he needs it and costs no more than it has to,  and doesn't create collateral problems.
> ...



The Bushman from Texas and Sen Cruz from Texas both are master craftsmen at doing nothing.  Cruz is committed to nothing less than Congressional doing nothing.  Bush,  of course,  promoted the Whitehouse doing nothing except rewarding the wealthy GOP supporters with tax breaks and highly profitable wars.


----------



## mamooth (Sep 26, 2013)

The skeptics are winning, the skeptics being the AGW side that rationally and dispassionately evaluates the evidence.

That's as opposed to the kook cultist denialist side, the ones willing to swallow any bit of stupidity, so long as it supports their political cult.


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 26, 2013)

mamooth said:


> The skeptics are winning, the skeptics being the AGW side that rationally and dispassionately evaluates the evidence.
> 
> That's as opposed to the kook cultist denialist side, the ones willing to swallow any bit of stupidity, so long as it supports their political cult.






Awesome sweets.......

If that is the case, then in 2040, any energy graph will look like THIS >>>>>











But as of 2013, the chances are exactly zero%.


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 26, 2013)

Now.....here is what a real energy projection graph looks like ( there are dozens on the intanets just like it )








[/URL][/IMG]






Yup.....ahhhhh ( takes toke of ciggy in classic Denis Leary style). The skeptics sure are losing!!


----------



## PMZ (Sep 26, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> Now.....here is what a real energy projection graph looks like ( there are dozens on the intanets just like it )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds like you aren't on humanity's side.


----------



## HenryBHough (Sep 26, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> The poll speaks for itself.
> 
> In 2013, when people hear about global warming, they yawn!!



True but the poll was flawed since it did not include an option to indicate you rolled on the floor laughing instead of yawning.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 26, 2013)

PMZ said:


> The average man in the street expects others to insure that energy that he needs will be available when he needs it and in the quantity that he needs it and costs no more than it has to,  and doesn't create collateral problems.
> 
> Us average people are lucky that that expectation is the way things work.
> 
> ...



If the warmers were serious...They'd support 1.  nuclear and 2. support funding fusion towards making limitless energy.

I support wind, solar and wave...But they're unlikely to do what the 2 above could.


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 27, 2013)

PMZ said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Now.....here is what a real energy projection graph looks like ( there are dozens on the intanets just like it )
> ...





A moot point s0n......a moot point. Only to the eco nutter can the world move forward based upon pure speculation. In the real world, people don't like to burn money hoping a genie falls out of the sky.


----------



## PMZ (Sep 27, 2013)

What you call the real world is really those who lack the imagination and education and ambition and skills to change anything.  They are unequipped to contribute to progress.  So they merely follow the path of least resistance which today are the media talking heads.  Nobody expects anything from them,  an expectation that they live down to willingly. 

They are the part of humanity that will be herded into the future by the leaders and doers and thinkers and visionaries. The few that have always carried the many by taking responsibility for solving problems and advancing mankind. 

Thus it alway was and always will be.


----------



## PMZ (Sep 27, 2013)

Matthew said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > The average man in the street expects others to insure that energy that he needs will be available when he needs it and in the quantity that he needs it and costs no more than it has to,  and doesn't create collateral problems.
> ...



There is a great deal of public financial support for fusion development. 

Also for fission.  

Guaranteeing the safety of the entire supply and waste disposal chain for fission is still a big question. I sort of like the concept of the TWR and/or small modular reactors from a safety standpoint.  
There is still much work to be done in  spent nuclear fuel safe disposal.  
I believe that reducing the waste of energy will be the most lucrative path towards freeing up capacity that we'll see for awhile.  

We simply have to find ways to use much less oil to haul our lazy,  fat asses around.


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 28, 2013)

PMZ said:


> What you call the real world is really those who lack the imagination and education and ambition and skills to change anything.  They are unequipped to contribute to progress.  So they merely follow the path of least resistance which today are the media talking heads.  Nobody expects anything from them,  an expectation that they live down to willingly.
> 
> They are the part of humanity that will be herded into the future by the leaders and doers and thinkers and visionaries. The few that have always carried the many by taking responsibility for solving problems and advancing mankind.
> 
> Thus it alway was and always will be.





Its ALL about "costs"......always has been.......always will be. 


Philosophy is gay



10 predictions for the world's energy future » News » OPB


----------



## PMZ (Sep 28, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > What you call the real world is really those who lack the imagination and education and ambition and skills to change anything.  They are unequipped to contribute to progress.  So they merely follow the path of least resistance which today are the media talking heads.  Nobody expects anything from them,  an expectation that they live down to willingly.
> ...



Your reference demonstrates why AGW has already passed the tipping point and will,  before we're done shooting ourselves in the foot,  completely overwhelm the world,  bringing about the goal of global conservatism,  reversing progress.  
Our grandchildren are going to be so proud of us.


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 28, 2013)

PMZ said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...






and nobody cares >>>>

Global surveys show environmental concerns rank low among public concerns


----------



## PMZ (Sep 28, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



People who solve problems don't care about the apathetic,  the ignorant,  the fearful,  and those living in the past.  They are irrelevant to success and the opportunity inherent in solving problems.


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 28, 2013)

LOL......dummy doesn't get it. Nobody thinks there is a problem worth solving...........or they would be. But their not.


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 28, 2013)

Some folks out there just get suckered at the drop of a hat >>>>

The individual vs. the illusion of consensus reality « Jon Rappoport's Blog


----------



## Abraham3 (Sep 28, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Of course we are winning, we have truth on our side.



I have never seen a sig so profoundly and consistently wrong


----------



## PMZ (Sep 29, 2013)

Abraham3 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Of course we are winning, we have truth on our side.
> ...



It is incredible.  They have no idea. They believe as cultists that their faith has been rewarded. It is truly bizarre.


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 29, 2013)

Another reason.....just one of many.....that the k00ks are losing >>>

*Heading into October -- 2013 global hurricane activity remains historically low * 

 North Atlantic tropical cyclone ACE is -72% (below normal). 5th lowest since 1950. --> Figure 
 Northern Hemisphere ACE is -55% (below normal). Lowest since 1977. --> Figure 
 Global ACE is -47% (below normal). Lowest since 1977. --> Figure 

WeatherBELL Models | Premium Weather Maps


Just another thing that the public has seen emerge leaving them with this "WTF?!!" mentality on the BS that is global warming. Every climate crusader on the internet was insisting on global warming bringing about epic frequency of hurricanes and much bigger hurricanes after Katrina!! Snow......drought.......tornado's........hurricanes..........you name it, the climate crusaders have gotten it wrong. So what do they do now? Revise the narrative, "Well......this is just a pause and this stuff will return with a vengeance!!!"

Except nobody is buying it!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 29, 2013)

= losing >>>

10 predictions for the world's energy future » News » OPB


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 29, 2013)

"We need to get some broad based support,
to capture the public's imagination...
So we have to offer up scary scenarios,
make simplified, dramatic statements
and make little mention of any doubts...
Each of us has to decide what the right balance
is between being effective and being honest."


*- Prof. Stephen Schneider, *
Stanford Professor of Climatology,
lead author of many IPCC reports


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 29, 2013)

"No matter if the science of global warming is all phony...
climate change provides the greatest opportunity to
bring about justice and equality in the world."

*- Christine Stewart,*
former Canadian Minister of the Environment


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 29, 2013)

The Green Agenda


----------



## PMZ (Sep 29, 2013)

Still,  given a choice between science,  and politically motivated conspiracy theories,  go with the science.  Politically motivated conspiracy theories have one source.  Those who feel entitled to impose what's best for them on people for whom something different is best.


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 29, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Still,  given a choice between science,  and politically motivated conspiracy theories,  go with the science.  Politically motivated conspiracy theories have one source.  Those who feel entitled to impose what's best for them on people for whom something different is best.




Of course.......well, clearly Im the asshole here. What was I thinking? There are no special interests associated with climate science and green energy!!! Motivated only by good intentions!!! Sorry.....doing the face palm on myself right now s0n!!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 29, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Still,  given a choice between science,  and politically motivated conspiracy theories,  go with the science.  Politically motivated conspiracy theories have one source.  Those who feel entitled to impose what's best for them on people for whom something different is best.



*Those who feel entitled to impose what's best for them on people for whom something different is best. *

That's right, you can't choose a bigger car, liberals are entitled to make you drive a smaller, more dangerous car.

CAFE standards kill.


----------



## PMZ (Sep 29, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Still,  given a choice between science,  and politically motivated conspiracy theories,  go with the science.  Politically motivated conspiracy theories have one source.  Those who feel entitled to impose what's best for them on people for whom something different is best.
> ...



Not liberals,  reality.  We,  the people,  have every right to protect our freedom from death and destruction.  Allowing people like you to put others at risk,  today due to the oversized car,  and tomorrow from dumping excess waste in our atmosphere,  is not tolerable among responsible people. 

You can choose to avoid reality for yourself but not at our expense.


----------



## PMZ (Sep 29, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Still,  given a choice between science,  and politically motivated conspiracy theories,  go with the science.  Politically motivated conspiracy theories have one source.  Those who feel entitled to impose what's best for them on people for whom something different is best.
> ...



Real science is never a special interest.  It's merely reality. 

Politics is always about special interests.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 29, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



*Allowing people like you to put others at risk,*

LOL! I'm for allowing people (and auto companies) to make their own decisions on what cars, trucks or SUVs to buy (or make), without government coercion making us less safe.


----------



## PMZ (Sep 29, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Good for you.  Just remember: We,  the people,  have every right to protect our freedom from death and destruction.  Allowing people like you to put others at risk,  today due to the oversized car,  and tomorrow from dumping excess waste in our atmosphere,  is not tolerable among responsible people.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 29, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



*We, the people, have every right to protect our freedom from death and destruction.*

Right, you're protecting us from death, by causing more deaths.

Liberals are funny. Not very smart, but funny.


----------



## PMZ (Sep 29, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



No evidence.  

Many are killed every year by oversized cars because of their oversize. Take big cars off the road,  those people live.  

Still,  not to mention those to be killed by extreme weather events made more frequent and more destructive by AGW. 

Here's where costs are already showing up. 

http://blogs.smithsonianmag.com/sci..._medium=email&utm_campaign=20130929-Weekender

Conservatives aren't necessarily stupid.  But they are necessarily gullible.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 29, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



*Take big cars off the road, those people live. *


It's not enough you want to force people into dangerous cars, now you want to outlaw safer cars?

Are you also going to outlaw trucks and single car crashes?


----------



## SSDD (Sep 29, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> A moot point s0n......a moot point. Only to the eco nutter can the world move forward based upon pure speculation. In the real world, people don't like to burn money hoping a genie falls out of the sky.



Guess he has no idea what happens to humanity when energy isn't available.  These earth first wackos think that they want to live in a world where energy use is scarce, but it is a sure bet that they have never tried it and they are to damned stupid to look at the short brutal life spans in the third world to see what scarce energy looks like.


----------



## SSDD (Sep 29, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Your reference demonstrates why AGW has already passed the tipping point and will,  before we're done shooting ourselves in the foot,  completely overwhelm the world,  bringing about the goal of global conservatism,  reversing progress.
> Our grandchildren are going to be so proud of us.



There is no AGW.  You talk like a religious zealot.  Do show some actual proof of AGW.  Lets see the smoking gun that would allow you to make such an assured statement.


----------



## Abraham3 (Sep 29, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> Of course.......well, clearly Im the asshole here.



A quote to hang on to.


----------



## Abraham3 (Sep 29, 2013)

SSDD said:


> There is no AGW.  You talk like a religious zealot.  Do show some actual proof of AGW.  Lets see the smoking gun that would allow you to make such an assured statement.



Do show some sort of connection with reality.  The smoking gun appeared a good 20 years back.  

And as has been clearly demonstrated, Mamooth's statement regarding the Second Law of Thermodynamics is correct.

The positions you've taken on the Second Law, on radiative heat transfer, on quantum mechanics and, here, on AGW, ALL indicate that what you claim to believe has nothing to do with evidence, logic or reason and, apparently, everything to do with you wanting to appear contrary and expecting some admiration for it.  

I think you're a very-close-to-total doof.


----------



## PMZ (Sep 29, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



I want people to drive cars that are safer for everyone.  You don't?????


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 29, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



Sounds good, repeal CAFE standards, now.


----------



## PMZ (Sep 29, 2013)

SSDD said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > A moot point s0n......a moot point. Only to the eco nutter can the world move forward based upon pure speculation. In the real world, people don't like to burn money hoping a genie falls out of the sky.
> ...



Tell us what happens to humanity from a different climate? 

You are the first that I've read in favor of energy shortages.  I know the liberal agenda is to avoid the shortages certain to happen as FF run out.  Conservatives want to do nothing to prepare for that certainly. Of course doing nothing insures shortages.


----------



## PMZ (Sep 29, 2013)

SSDD said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Your reference demonstrates why AGW has already passed the tipping point and will,  before we're done shooting ourselves in the foot,  completely overwhelm the world,  bringing about the goal of global conservatism,  reversing progress.
> ...



The smoking gun is a scientific certainty.  What has zero support is any possible consequences of increased atmospheric GHG concentration other than AGW. 

You people who deny science are a mystery to me.


----------



## PMZ (Sep 29, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Apparently the concept of safer,  as compared to safe,  is pretty slippery to the conservative ''mind''.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 29, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



2000 extra deaths a year isn't slippery.


----------



## SSDD (Sep 29, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Tell us what happens to humanity from a different climate?



We already know.  Look back to the Medieval Warm Period, the Roman Warm Period, and the Holocene Optimum to see what happened to societies during warm periods.



PMZ said:


> are the first that I've read in favor of energy shortages.



There are no energy shortages.  Energy is more abundant today than at any time in our history and that trend shows no sign of changing.  Contrary to what you believe, the sky is not falling....hell, it isn't even drooping.


----------



## SSDD (Sep 29, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



More than that....  At this point, we can lay more than 100,000 corpses at the altar of CAFE standards and up to half a million serious injuries.


----------



## PMZ (Sep 29, 2013)

SSDD said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Tell us what happens to humanity from a different climate?
> ...



In your expert opinion,  how long should the conversion of our entire energy system to sustainable take?

Does your plan require the burning of the last drop of oil before we need to switch?


----------



## PMZ (Sep 29, 2013)

SSDD said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



Evidence? Or is this just what you wish was true.


----------



## PMZ (Sep 29, 2013)

SSDD sees no difference in the world over the last 1,000 years.  

I can't believe these people.


----------



## PMZ (Sep 29, 2013)

One of the things that becomes very obvious here is that the vision of conservatives ends at their skin and this minute.  I can't think of a more compelling reason to keep them as far as possible from our government.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 29, 2013)

PMZ said:


> One of the things that becomes very obvious here is that the vision of conservatives ends at their skin and this minute.  I can't think of a more compelling reason to keep them as far as possible from our government.



Why do you insist on killing people in lighter cars, just to make yourself feel better?


----------



## mamooth (Sep 29, 2013)

Let's compare the UK, land of the mini-cars, with the USA, land of the monster-cars. It's a good comparison, as both have modern highway systems and modern medical systems.

List of countries by traffic-related death rate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Road fatalities per 1 billion vehicle-km
UK  3.6
USA 8.5

Oops. There goes the "big cars save lives!" theory.

No matter. Todd will still embrace the butchery, since he gets kicked out of his cult if he doesn't.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 29, 2013)

mamooth said:


> Let's compare the UK, land of the mini-cars, with the USA, land of the monster-cars. It's a good comparison, as both have modern highway systems and modern medical systems.
> 
> List of countries by traffic-related death rate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...



Hey, let's raise CAFE standards, maybe we can raise our fatalities to 10.0 or 12.5?
Anything to prevent those hurricanes. LOL!
Damn, you guys are stupid.


----------



## Peterf (Sep 29, 2013)

JoeNormal said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Yup, if you want a problem ignored, a conservative is the man for the job.
> ...


----------



## Peterf (Sep 29, 2013)

mamooth said:


> Let's compare the UK, land of the mini-cars, with the USA, land of the monster-cars. It's a good comparison, as both have modern highway systems and modern medical systems.
> 
> List of countries by traffic-related death rate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...




Try telling British drivers, stuck in endless traffic crawls, that they enjoy a 'modern highway system'!   I was driving in the UK a couple of months ago and for much of the time I could not reach a speed high enough to risk getting myself killed.


----------



## PMZ (Sep 29, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > One of the things that becomes very obvious here is that the vision of conservatives ends at their skin and this minute.  I can't think of a more compelling reason to keep them as far as possible from our government.
> ...



It's the big cars doing the killing.  Once they're gone,  we'll be in good shape.  Just like personal armament. 

The statistics that you love to quote don't take into account that the people who tend to drive small cars also tend to be the least safe drivers.  The young and the old.  Whereas the only people who need oversize cars and SUVs are the middle aged families with lots of kids.  

I know that you have a typical conservative aversion to statistics but if all of the variables are taken into account,  not just the ones that make what you want to be true appear so,  the picture changes.


----------



## PMZ (Sep 29, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...


----------



## PMZ (Sep 29, 2013)

Peterf said:


> JoeNormal said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...


----------



## PMZ (Sep 29, 2013)

Peterf said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > Let's compare the UK, land of the mini-cars, with the USA, land of the monster-cars. It's a good comparison, as both have modern highway systems and modern medical systems.
> ...



You've never experienced endless American traffic crawls?


----------



## PMZ (Sep 29, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > Let's compare the UK, land of the mini-cars, with the USA, land of the monster-cars. It's a good comparison, as both have modern highway systems and modern medical systems.
> ...



If we do nothing long enough all problems will go away.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 29, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



*It's the big cars doing the killing. Once they're gone, we'll be in good shape.*

Yes, we can't have people choosing a large safe car to get their kids around in. 
We must force them into smaller, lighter, more dangerous cars.
Can't have too much freedom.
Gotta break some eggs to get to liberal utopia......


----------



## PMZ (Sep 29, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



I see that you can't let go of the idea that you have a right to endanger others. That you're entitled.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 29, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



It's the liberal CAFE standards that are endangering people. 
Is English your second language? Damn!
At 54 MPG, cars will have to be made out of aluminum foil.

It'll kill tens of thousands each year. Poorer people will be more impacted.

Why do you hate poor people?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 29, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you insist on killing people in lighter cars, just to make yourself feel better?
> ...



*The statistics that you love to quote don't take into account that the people who tend to drive small cars also tend to be the least safe drivers. The young and the old. *

All the old people I know drive the bigger cars.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 29, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > mamooth said:
> ...



If you kill enough people with your stupid ideas, it'll reduce CO2.


----------



## Abraham3 (Sep 29, 2013)

As the lead article in this thread pointed out, the problem is the RELATIVE sizes of the vehicles colliding.  We are in a bad place at the moment, but as the price of gasoline continues to rise, Americans will be forced into smaller and smaller cars (on average) and our fatality rate will eventually drop.


----------



## PMZ (Sep 29, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



I'm old and drive a Prius.  You don't have the right to endanger the lives of others.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 29, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



I'm not for forcing people into more dangerous cars.
You should be ashamed.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 29, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Peterf said:
> 
> 
> > If you want a problem invented a lefty is the man - oops! - person for the job.
> ...



Inventing problems for government to solve is the main occupation of liberalism.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 29, 2013)

Abraham3 said:


> As the lead article in this thread pointed out, the problem is the RELATIVE sizes of the vehicles colliding.  We are in a bad place at the moment, but as the price of gasoline continues to rise, Americans will be forced into smaller and smaller cars (on average) and our fatality rate will eventually drop.



*As the lead article in this thread pointed out, the problem is the RELATIVE sizes of the vehicles colliding.*

Smaller cars are also more dangerous in single car accidents.

Are you planning on outlawing trucks?


----------



## PMZ (Sep 29, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



I'm proud that I don't endanger others.  You wouldn't understand that.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 29, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



I don't understand your support for CAFE standards.

Thousands of annual deaths are on your head.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 30, 2013)

I support pushing the limits of what a engine can do.  Mostly good.


----------



## Peterf (Sep 30, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Peterf said:
> 
> 
> > JoeNormal said:
> ...


----------



## Abraham3 (Sep 30, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



I don't understand your support for big cars.  Besides the fact that you are polluting the air we ALL breathe, consuming MORE than your share of the world's finite supply of petroleum and bringing on global warming as FAST as you can, it is YOU and your oversized DINOSAUR of a vehicle that are murdering OTHER  PEOPLE out there on the road.  You're a threat to the public well-being.


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 30, 2013)

Americans hate those faggy little 2 door SPECKS with a passion!!! They love BIG ass cars!!


Americans Still Love Big & Luxurious Cars the Most - Road & Travel Magazine's Blog


USATODAY.com - Americans' love affair with cars, trucks and SUVS continues



Once again, the alarmist assholes display how fringe they are!!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 30, 2013)

Abraham3 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



*I don't understand your support for big cars.*

Bigger cars are safer. I don't understand your support for smaller, higher fatality cars.

*Besides the fact that you are polluting the air we ALL breathe*

Modern large cars produce less pollution than ever, technology works.

*consuming MORE than your share of the world's finite supply of petroleum*

Between saving lives and burning fewer gallons of gas, I'll choose saving lives.

*it is YOU and your oversized DINOSAUR of a vehicle that are murdering OTHER  PEOPLE out there on the road. *

I haven't forced anyone into a dangerous automobile, that's you guys.
And now Obama wants CAFE standards of 54.5 MPG?
That's idiotic. How many people will that kill?


----------



## PMZ (Sep 30, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



CAFE standards save lives.  They are one of the most effective tools that we have for reducing the cost in lives and dollars of AGW mitigation. As the limits of your concern are your own skin and this minute you are simply of no use to the world.  

You believe that you have the right to endanger others.  

If that's the best that you can do,  so be it.  

What that typically brings about from the others that you choose to endanger is that they return your attitude.  Screw you.


----------



## mamooth (Sep 30, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Peterf said:
> 
> 
> > mamooth said:
> ...



Americans rack up a much bigger percentage of driving distance on wide open rural freeways, which is among the safest type of driving. Hence, the stats are actually biased to make American driving look safer than it is, in comparison with UK driving.

Again, the point is how the data doesn't bear out claims that smaller cars cause more deaths on a national scale. The data shows the opposite. But then, if you're a denialist, you're already well-practiced at ignoring any data which contradicts the cult.

(Aside: Had some Israelis fly in for tech work. The rent-a-car agency gave them an SUV. They thought it was hilarious. "Why would anyone want to drive this?" was one of their comments.)


----------



## PMZ (Sep 30, 2013)

Peterf said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Peterf said:
> ...


----------



## PMZ (Sep 30, 2013)

Abraham3 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



It's being a threat to the public well being that motivates conservatives. They love the role.  Outlaws preying on others.  Their shaky egos demand the attention.  They are typically failures at life searching for any kind of relevance.


----------



## PMZ (Sep 30, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Abraham3 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



What you've made clear is that the only life that you're concerned about is yours.  The fact that you drive an aggressive weapon of destruction that endangers others is not your problem.  You have no concern for those who suffer the consequences of your life. 

Classic,  textbook conservatism


----------



## PMZ (Sep 30, 2013)

mamooth said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Peterf said:
> ...



Big cars compensate for smallness in other aspects of life.  Including physical.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 30, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



*CAFE standards save lives. *

No, they cost thousands of lives a year. Screw you.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 30, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Abraham3 said:
> ...



*What you've made clear is that the only life that you're concerned about is yours. *

I'm concerned for the thousands killed every year by CAFE standards.
Soon to be many more thousands, if they rise to 54.5 MPG, like your idiot president desires.

*The fact that you drive an aggressive weapon of destruction *

Link?


----------



## PMZ (Sep 30, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



http://www.forbes.com/2005/03/15/cx_da_0315topnews.html


----------



## PMZ (Sep 30, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



If you are in fact ''concerned for the thousands killed every year'' you'd certainly drive the least lethal weapon.  If,  in fact,  you were only concerned about yourself,  you would drive a big,  luxury sedan.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 30, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



I read that link and it didn't show I "drive an aggressive weapon of destruction"

Try again?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 30, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



And if you were concerned about the safety of others, you wouldn't force people to drive more dangerous cars. Typical liberal, screwing the little people.


----------



## PMZ (Sep 30, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



I have no idea what you drive.  Only what you advocate.  That as long as you're safer,  the risk to others is inconsequential.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 30, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



*I have no idea what you drive.*

That's why I laugh when you make your stupid claims.

*Only what you advocate.  That as long as you're safer*

Wrong, you idiot, I want everyone to be safer.

Without government forcing us to be less safe. 
You're a typical low IQ liberal.


----------



## PMZ (Sep 30, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



You have to be an idiot to believe that you in a big car,  hitting a small car, is safer for the small car passengers,  than getting in the same collision with another small car.  

And to think that you are entitled to any share of the world's oil reserves that you want. 

And to think that there is no limit to how much destructive waste you can dump into the one atmosphere the world will ever have. 

No wonder that you have to deny science to obscure your screw you attitude.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 30, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



We're entitled to any share of the world's oil reserves that we pay for.  Furthermore, there is no such thing as "the world's oil reserves" in terms of ownership.  Specific people or groups own various oil reserves.  They decide who they will sell to, not liberal numskulls like you.



PMZ said:


> [And to think that there is no limit to how much destructive waste you can dump into the one atmosphere the world will ever have.



CO2 is not a pollutant, so your whining is irrelevant.



PMZ said:


> [No wonder that you have to deny science to obscure your screw you attitude.



You're spouting dogma, not science.


----------



## PMZ (Sep 30, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Great example of conservative screw you attitude.  Classic.  Demonstrates specifically what conservatism is based on and what kind of person is attracted to it and why.


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 30, 2013)

POP question...........

Identify who is the bonafide limpwrister on this page??


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 30, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



So what's your next idea, ban big cars? 

I know you hate the statistics that show your ideas kill people, but that's the case.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 30, 2013)

PMZ said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



How does anything I said exemplify a "screw you" attitude?  If anything it's your "run your life the way I tell you" policy that exemplifies the attitude of "screw you."  You've made it clear you don't care what other people want.  You only care about ramming your agenda down their throats.  What they believe to be in their self-interests just doesn't interest you.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 1, 2013)

The whole car thing is just another example of the level of nutter we deal with on this site when it comes to the AGW alarmists. In their world, driving THIS >>>>







is more preferable than driving THIS >>>








In the real world though, 95 out of 100 American males would rather be dead than be caught driving one of those gay 2 door SPECKS!!! Too.....most people who see somebody driving those little gay cars figure the driver is  fucking k00k.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 1, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...




Amazing that these meathead AGW OC's read Plato, Hobbes, Sir Thomas Moore and Marx in their early years and embraced that BS. That is the foundation of the thinking of all of these jackasses......the state rules the sheep and that is the perfect society. A classless society where everybody is the same. Choice and individual freedoms don't matter for shit to these people. Make no mistake......these are the most intolerant mofu's walking the planet and the most dangerous too by the way.

Thankfully......they represent a small % of the way people think. Look at ANY poll......which gets right back to the whole point of this thread. The k00ks are losing!!



"The common enemy of humanity is man.
In searching for a new enemy to unite us, we came up 
with the idea that pollution, the threat of global warming, 
water shortages, famine and the like would fit the bill. All these
dangers are caused by human intervention, and it is only through
changed attitudes and behavior that they can be overcome.
The real enemy then, is humanity itself."

*- Club of Rome, *
premier environmental think-tank,
consultants to the United Nations


----------



## PMZ (Oct 1, 2013)

The conservative compulsion to return us to the 50s, big cars,  racism,  pollution,  race riots,  KKK cross burnings,  polio,  barefoot and pregnant woman,  all of the trimmings,  is not only undesirable but unattainable.  

Does either wake them up to reality? 

Not a chance.  There's is a dream world in which they are,  once again,  relevant in and to America.  It,  thank God,  is over,  never to infect American culture again.  

They are now trying to lead from the rear.  Trying to drag us back to what we already ended.  

Thank God we have the vote to extinguish the hoard forever.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 1, 2013)

PMZ said:


> The conservative compulsion to return us to the 50s, big cars,  racism,  pollution,  race riots,  KKK cross burnings,  polio,  barefoot and pregnant woman,  all of the trimmings,  is not only undesirable but unattainable.
> 
> Does either wake them up to reality?
> 
> ...









*Gallup poll: Conservatives outnumber liberals*

*Conservatives continue to make up the largest segment of political views in the country, outnumbering liberals nearly two-to-one, according to a new poll Thursday.

The Gallup survey found that 40 percent of Americans consider themselves conservative; 35 percent consider themselves moderate; and 21 percent see themselves as liberal. The figures did not change from 2010.*


Read more: Gallup poll: Conservatives outnumber liberals - Tim Mak - POLITICO.com


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 1, 2013)

more k00k losing >>>>

Why the IPCC Meeting Isn?t Being Televised | NoFrakkingConsensus



The fix is in.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 1, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



As the oil that you are so big on taking more than your share of runs out,  big cars will be seen as huge waste that they have,  in reality,  always been. Huge,  guzzling monuments to waste.  People will be embarrassed to be seen in them.  They will be nothing but evidence of conspicuous consumption and will be laughed out of town.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 1, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > The conservative compulsion to return us to the 50s, big cars,  racism,  pollution,  race riots,  KKK cross burnings,  polio,  barefoot and pregnant woman,  all of the trimmings,  is not only undesirable but unattainable.
> ...



56 to 40. Seems right to me.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 1, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



*As the oil that you are so big on taking more than your share of runs out, big cars will be seen as huge waste that they have*

You want to let the market work? That's not very liberal of you.

Come on, admit it, you want to ban large cars. What about trucks? Ban them too?


----------



## PMZ (Oct 1, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Read again.  I said the market will take care of the problem.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 2, 2013)

Conservatives pretend to like free markets.  Part of that fantasy is that people freely chose gas guzzlers.  Why do they?  Only one possible answer.  Advertising.  Further proof that there are no free markets today.  They're all manipulated markets.  ''Buying a big car is better than Viagra for your sex life.''

Right.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 2, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



Excellent! We can repeal CAFE standards, the market will take care of the problem.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 2, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Conservatives pretend to like free markets.  Part of that fantasy is that people freely chose gas guzzlers.  Why do they?  Only one possible answer.  Advertising.  Further proof that there are no free markets today.  They're all manipulated markets.  ''Buying a big car is better than Viagra for your sex life.''
> 
> Right.



*Why do they? Only one possible answer. Advertising. *

All those sheep, buying the wrong things, because of advertising.
It's a good thing we have all you selfless liberals, here to straighten out the sheep.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 2, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



When you get the auto industry to repeal advertising,  we can talk.  

When you get the Republican Party to stop 24/7/365 campaigning on Fox and friends,  we can talk. 

As long as there are the ignorant and gullible,  we'll need a force for progress so the we,  the people are more powerful than ''make more money regardless of the cost to others.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 2, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Conservatives pretend to like free markets.  Part of that fantasy is that people freely chose gas guzzlers.  Why do they?  Only one possible answer.  Advertising.  Further proof that there are no free markets today.  They're all manipulated markets.  ''Buying a big car is better than Viagra for your sex life.''
> ...



Replace ''selfless'' with ''responsible'' and this will be your first intelligent post.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 2, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



*When you get the auto industry to repeal advertising,  we can talk. *

Free speech? Too dangerous, eh comrade?

*As long as there are the ignorant and gullible, we'll need a force for progress *

When your liberal force for progress is also ignorant and gullible, we have a problem.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 2, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Thats true.  That's why we're so focused on science.  To prevent that.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 2, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



That's why thousands more have to die each year? Because you're focused on science?


----------



## mamooth (Oct 2, 2013)

But the smaller cars are _saving_ lives, as the stats show. You, todd, are demanding butchery solely for the glory of your political cult. Your anti-science hysteria kills people. How do you manage sleep at night, given how much blood is on your hands?


----------



## PMZ (Oct 2, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Next you're going to pretend that auto manufacturers voluntarily came up with seat belts,  air bags,  collapsible steering columns,  etc.  

And you just can't get over the myth that you with a more lethal weapon increases our safety.  You must have been instructed to sell that BS by the NRA.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 2, 2013)

mamooth said:


> But the smaller cars are _saving_ lives, as the stats show. You, todd, are demanding butchery solely for the glory of your political cult. Your anti-science hysteria kills people. How do you manage sleep at night, given how much blood is on your hands?



It's tough for people like Todd to defend their indefensible position.  They have to grab at what they can and hope that nobody gives it any more thought than they gave their politics.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 2, 2013)

mamooth said:


> But the smaller cars are _saving_ lives, as the stats show. You, todd, are demanding butchery solely for the glory of your political cult. Your anti-science hysteria kills people. How do you manage sleep at night, given how much blood is on your hands?



The stats show the CAFE standards cost serveral thousand additional lives each year.

I sleep very well in my opposition to CAFE standards.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 2, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



*Next you're going to pretend that auto manufacturers voluntarily came up with seat belts, air bags, collapsible steering columns, etc*

Now lets examine the difference between life saving safety devices and CAFE standards that kill several thousand people each year.


----------



## westwall (Oct 2, 2013)

mamooth said:


> But the smaller cars are _saving_ lives, as the stats show. You, todd, are demanding butchery solely for the glory of your political cult. Your anti-science hysteria kills people. How do you manage sleep at night, given how much blood is on your hands?



-




What "stats" are those admiral?  Do present some links so we can check for ourselves.  Here is what I found...

"The bad news is that smaller, lighter cars are generally not as safe as larger, heavier cars. Large vehicles have longer hoods and bigger crush zones, which gives them an advantage in frontal crashes.

In studies conducted by the Insurance Institute for Highway Safety (IIHS), a heavier vehicle will typically push a lighter one backward during the impact. As a result, there will be less force on the occupants of the heavier vehicle and more on those in the lighter vehicle, according to IIHS."

Are Small Cars Safe? Edmunds.com



"The results? Physics wins. This is something we mention here on KickingTires and on Cars.com whenever crash-test results like this come out. Crash tests can generally only predict how well a car or SUV does within its class or competitive makeup, not against other types of vehicles. The exception is IIHS side-impact tests, which simulate impacts with SUVs for every vehicle. 

What these fresh results from IIHS spell out is that in a frontal collision, physics dictate that the larger vehicle in the test will fare better than the smaller one. Force is distributed unevenly, making the small car lose out in any matchup versus a larger car.

Crash statistics prove this to some degree. In 2007, small-car crashes resulted in a 17% higher fatality rate than midsize-car crashes." 

Study: Small Cars at Greater Risk in Accidents - KickingTires


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cu95gB04VC4]MINICARS MICROCARS CRASH TEST FAIL CAR CARS AUTOS - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHuHpRuhX0o]Half of Small Cars Score Badly on Tougher U.S. Crash Tests - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pVF1Wr7GLQ]Crashtest Audi Q7 vs. Fiat 500 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mamooth (Oct 2, 2013)

westwall said:


> What "stats" are those admiral?  Do present some links so we can check for ourselves.



Already did. Traffic-related death rates in the UK, land of the minicars, are less than half that of the USA, land of the monster cars.

List of countries by traffic-related death rate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

All you've done is tell us what we already knew, that big cars crush smaller cars. You've ignored the effects of what happens when all the cars are smaller, which is what the USA-UK comparison shows. If your theory was right, the UK should have the higher death rates, but instead we see the exact opposite.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 2, 2013)

more k00k losing >>>>


CBS News reports that temperatures to rise 212 degrees!!!


Networks Embrace ?Catastrophic? Warnings of Latest IPCC Report | Media Research Center


You can get mega-bomb throwing shit almost every day!!! The mental cases cant help themselves anymore......like they collectively decided, "We're losing big so we have to get even more absurd!!"


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 2, 2013)

mamooth said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > What "stats" are those admiral?  Do present some links so we can check for ourselves.
> ...




and land of the non-gay cars!!! That are fast as shit.......like mine!!!








At least 95 out of 100 American males wouldn't be caught dead driving one of those gay 2 door hybrid SPECKS. Just a fact of life.


----------



## westwall (Oct 2, 2013)

mamooth said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > What "stats" are those admiral?  Do present some links so we can check for ourselves.
> ...








Hmmmm, could it also be that the roads are smaller thus dropping the overall speed of all vehicles involved in a crash?  You can find videos of two small cars crashing and neither one is in good shape after the accident.  The one variable I can find is the speed of the accident which is higher in the US.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 2, 2013)

mamooth said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > What "stats" are those admiral?  Do present some links so we can check for ourselves.
> ...



Land of the minicars? LOL!

Your link didn't say anything about the reasons behind their lower death rate.
It certainly didn't say it was because their cars are smaller.
Try again?


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 2, 2013)

mamooth said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > What "stats" are those admiral?  Do present some links so we can check for ourselves.
> ...



See now this is exactly what Hansen and all your heroes did with the AGW misfires.. Jump to the favorite explanation.. In order to do that --- you had to rule out.. 

1) Diff in law enforcement and penalties for bad driving.
2) road infrastructure diffs. 
3) driver miles/yr compared.
4) public transport popularity and convienience
5) Weather conditions.
6) trucking regs. 

Probably 11 other confounding variables that need to be controlled for.. 
You cats are real jumpers ain'tcha? 

I know I damn near lost my life (and 2 colleagues) on the Motorway in Scotland driving with coffee in hand at 70kmh, when out of nowhere --- a COMBINE doing 15KmH appears huge in my windscreen. I pee'd myself. Good thing I had a LARGE rental car eh??

Stupid Brits..


----------



## PMZ (Oct 2, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > But the smaller cars are _saving_ lives, as the stats show. You, todd, are demanding butchery solely for the glory of your political cult. Your anti-science hysteria kills people. How do you manage sleep at night, given how much blood is on your hands?
> ...



What do the stats show about lives that they save?


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 2, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



It's the helmet regulations.. Gotta wear one of those Scottish Guard deals with an inner liner...


----------



## PMZ (Oct 2, 2013)

westwall said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > But the smaller cars are _saving_ lives, as the stats show. You, todd, are demanding butchery solely for the glory of your political cult. Your anti-science hysteria kills people. How do you manage sleep at night, given how much blood is on your hands?
> ...



The same logic would suggest that driving a tank into a large car would put the large car occupants at more risk than the tank occupants.  Does that mean that everybody driving tanks is better than what we have today?


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 2, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> more k00k losing >>>>
> 
> 
> CBS News reports that temperatures to rise 212 degrees!!!
> ...



This is gonna get more comical with crap like that.. Sorry I missed that CBS Science Moment.. 

212 DEGREES... Don't scare the kiddies now.. Remember to file that one so when Mamooth says "WE never said that".. We can ask him if CBS news was purposely inflamming and misrepresenting his cause..


----------



## PMZ (Oct 2, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



This is the level of logic that we've come to expect from conservatives.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 2, 2013)

westwall said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



There many interstate quality roads in the UK and many urban roads in the US.  Where is the data that there is any speed difference at all?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 2, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > mamooth said:
> ...



The stats show they cause excess deaths.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 2, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



How come you avoided answering my question?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 2, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



The answer is they cause extra deaths. 

If you have some more fake stats you'd like to show us, expend the electrons.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 2, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



I've seen no stats from you or anyone on the lives that they save.  What if they save more than they cost? What if small,  more maneuverable cars avoid many accidents that big cars cannot?  

Only half of the truth is still a whole lie.


----------



## freedombecki (Oct 2, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...


PMZ, are you dyslexic? He said the stats showed excess deaths. You're shilling for him to find lives saved. He found the opposite. Move on.


----------



## westwall (Oct 2, 2013)

PMZ said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > mamooth said:
> ...









The motorways are not a problem if you would actually bother to look at the data.  In general freeways are very safe on a per mile driven rate.  The issue is in towns where you have broad avenues with cross streets.  In Europe those are rare.


----------



## westwall (Oct 2, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...









No, he's just stupid.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 3, 2013)

PMZ said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > mamooth said:
> ...





Indeed.........as compared to the logic that concludes that THIS kind of car will be embraced by American males   >>>>








OK




By the way.......since this is the thread topic.........


More k00k losing >>>>

Tesla stock tumbles after Model S catches fire


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 3, 2013)

And more of the latest from the mental cases >>>>

*"Temperatures will rise 212 degrees due to global warming!!"*

Networks Embrace ?Catastrophic? Warnings of Latest IPCC Report | Media Research Center


So when this falls on deaf ears, will the next report say 500 degrees!!!???


Maybe "*The earth will turn into a sun due to global warming!!"*


----------



## freedombecki (Oct 3, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> And more of the latest from the mental cases >>>>
> 
> *"Temperatures will rise 212 degrees due to global warming!!"*
> 
> ...


 Interesting that they would select a number that in Farenheit terms is taught to children at which water boils. Another selective figure to elicit a general public following due to the fright that number may elicit? That's just disgusting.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 3, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



How do you you know that they cause excess deaths if you don't know how many lives they save?


----------



## PMZ (Oct 3, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Conservatives move on as soon as they find something that supports what they wish was true.  Liberals do objective research.  

I'm trying to teach the slow kids a useful life skill but for many learning is threatening.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 3, 2013)

westwall said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Have you ever been to Paris?


----------



## PMZ (Oct 3, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



This is just like reporting weather in a climate discussion.  Little minds are, well,  little.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 3, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > And more of the latest from the mental cases >>>>
> ...



You are the worlds biggest sucker if you think that anybody reported 212 degrees of AGW.  

Watch out Becky the sky is falling!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 3, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



Because the stats say excess deaths. 
That means number of deaths over and above the number without CAFE standards.
If the excess is 3000 deaths, they might save 1000 and kill 4000.

Let me know if the math is too complicated for you.


----------



## westwall (Oct 3, 2013)

PMZ said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...









Uh, yeah, my wife owns a flat on the Isle St. Louis, it's been in her family for I think 600 years or so now.  We go there every year to spend time with the family.  We also head out to the Loire valley where they have the summer home.  Your point?


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 3, 2013)

PMZ said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...





Yep.......that's the translation s0n, or course, not translated in the latest fraudulent climate Report from the IPPC >>>

Networks Embrace ?Catastrophic? Warnings of Latest IPCC Report | Media Research Center


----------



## PMZ (Oct 3, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Clearly the problem is not my math but your reading comprehension.  You've already said that you have no idea how many lives CAFE standards save. If you don't,  it's because your self serving sources didn't consider it.  They limited their ''thinking'' to accidental death rates in small cars compared to oversized cars. Only part of the picture.  The only part you'd like to be true.  

Thats great bait for conservatives working on their latest conspiracy theories,  but liberals are critical thinkers and don't fall for what you do.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 3, 2013)

westwall said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



''The issue is in towns where you have broad avenues with cross streets.  In Europe those are rare''

Not in my experience.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 3, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



Excess : an amount that is more than the usual or necessary amount


----------



## PMZ (Oct 3, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Oh,  here's solid proof! 

It's becoming more and more obvious here why people like you are so damned easy to fool.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 3, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



Yes, excess deaths means I was fooled.


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 3, 2013)

212 degrees !!!!! OMG... That is the end of this farce... 

Put a fork in it.. CBS just turned themselves into "The Onion".....
I'm betting they got that fairytale from skepticalscience..


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 3, 2013)

Call CBS News TODAY AND DEMAND they reveal the sources of that statement.. 

The public NEEDS TO KNOW --- where this crap is coming from.. Don't let them slink back into the shadows.. We need to OUT the liers...

Meanwhile --- CBS is not the only moron tool talking about oceans boiling.. Here's the grand Shaman himself making that statement a couple years back.. View it at about 2:00 minutes... 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=1uxfiuKB_R8"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=1uxfiuKB_R8[/ame]


----------



## westwall (Oct 3, 2013)

PMZ said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...







Then you've never been there....


----------



## westwall (Oct 3, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> Call CBS News TODAY AND DEMAND they reveal the sources of that statement..
> 
> The public NEEDS TO KNOW --- where this crap is coming from.. Don't let them slink back into the shadows.. We need to OUT the liers...
> 
> ...










What a load of horse poo.  Nothing this guy said is backed up by paleo or empirical data.  Gosh he has sunk to the depths..


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 3, 2013)

westwall said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Call CBS News TODAY AND DEMAND they reveal the sources of that statement..
> ...



Wish I had a date on that.. Then we might know whether he has sunk in the poo        neck deep or just hip deep by now...


----------



## PMZ (Oct 3, 2013)

westwall said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Many times.

http://www.paris-pictures.org/champs-elysees_page_1.html


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 3, 2013)

PMZ said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



In the 50s... At the airport... From the waiting lounge.....


----------



## PMZ (Oct 3, 2013)

westwall said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Call CBS News TODAY AND DEMAND they reveal the sources of that statement..
> ...



Show us the science that proves that what he said is impossible.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 3, 2013)

westwall said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Call CBS News TODAY AND DEMAND they reveal the sources of that statement..
> ...



When was the last time that the earth was like it is today?


----------



## westwall (Oct 3, 2013)

PMZ said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...








  What was your average speed driving down the Champs Elysee?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 3, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> Call CBS News TODAY AND DEMAND they reveal the sources of that statement..
> 
> The public NEEDS TO KNOW --- where this crap is coming from.. Don't let them slink back into the shadows.. We need to OUT the liers...
> 
> ...



So the oceans on Venus ended up in the atmosphere?
That's why the water content of the Venusian atmosphere is about 20 ppm.
Good to know.


----------



## westwall (Oct 3, 2013)

PMZ said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...







Show us the science that proves anything he said WAS possible.  He ignores the fact that for 75% of the Earths history it has been MUCH warmer.  Nothing he claimed would happen did back then so why now all of a sudden.  In other words we have 4 BILLION years of history that says his assumptions are wrong.

So, you have 100 years VS
4,000,000,000 years

Only a true fanatic would look at those numbers and think they were correct.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 3, 2013)

PMZ said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Thanks, you're always good for a laugh.


----------



## westwall (Oct 3, 2013)

PMZ said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...







Several in the last 2 million year.  In the last 8,000 years it has been both warmer and colder.
What's your point?  Oh yes, you have none.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 3, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



In excess of what?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 3, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



The deaths without CAFE.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 3, 2013)

more losing by the AGW alarmists >>>

*World's top climate scientists told to 'cover up' the fact that the Earth's temperature hasn't risen for the last 15 years*

*Leaked United Nations report reveals the world's temperature hasn't risen for the last 15 years

Politicians have raised concerns about the final draft

Fears that the findings will encourage deniers of man-made climate change*


Read more: Climate scientists told to 'cover up' the fact that the Earth's temperature hasn't risen for the last 15 years | Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook




how gay


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 3, 2013)

*95% of intelligent people know the new IPCC Report is utter drivel*

95 per cent of intelligent people know the new IPCC report is utter drivel ? Telegraph Blogs





Who's not winning???


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 3, 2013)

Wonder why the climate crusaders are losing in EPIC fashion???

Because you have k00k climate scientists actually saying that the earths oceans are on the verge of "boiling".

Quote of the Week ? Dr. James Hansen of NASA GISS, unhinged | Watts Up With That?




Geez.....don't these committed AGW crusaders ever muzzle these nuts? 15 years of bomb throwing has resulted in the whole shebang going backwards for them.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 3, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> Wonder why the climate crusaders are losing in EPIC fashion???
> 
> Because you have k00k climate scientists actually saying that the earths oceans are on the verge of "boiling".
> 
> ...



''on the verge of boiling''

Not at all what I  heard. 

What I heard is that if our new climate melted all of the ice in Greenland and Antarctica,  and the Arctic tundra,  and reached the tipping point by the release of massive additional quantities of GHGs water vapor and tundra sequestered methane,  the climate could reach an unstable warming rate that would build on itself to the point that in a few hundred years,  the climate would be unsuitable for life.  

You say,  not a worry because think of how inconvenient that would be.  

I say that if that ignominious end to life is even one chance in a million,  those consequences are catastrophic and we should be studying even the remotest possibility.


----------



## freedombecki (Oct 3, 2013)

westwall said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Call CBS News TODAY AND DEMAND they reveal the sources of that statement..
> ...


Well, my husband's engineering professor told the class their first semester that they needed to know something about the fuzzy-math world they would enter following graduation and told them, "There are fewer horses' heads than there are horses." 

Guess it's still true.


----------



## mamooth (Oct 3, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> This is gonna get more comical with crap like that.. Sorry I missed that CBS Science Moment..



One does not expect sense from the Conservative Broadcast System (CBS). And if someone declares CBS is liberal, just twirl a finger 'round your ear and back away, before they drool on you.



> 212 DEGREES... Don't scare the kiddies now.. Remember to file that one so when Mamooth says "WE never said that".. We can ask him if CBS news was purposely



Poor Flac. I've flustered and humiliated so badly, all he can do it cry about me now. Flac, stop acting like a 'tard cultist, and I'll stop pointing it out you act like 'tard cultist. Deal?

Like you did here. Nobody on CBS made such a claim. Not even Skook's source makes that claim. Skook, being a brainless cult 'tard, just made it up himself, so you parroted it. You really should take Skook to task for setting you up for more humiliation. We expect Skook to be a lying 'tard, because he's always been a lying 'tard, but you should have known better. You should apologize to the board for lying, even if it was unintentional. If you don't admit your error, you move yourself into the "deliberate liar" category along with Skook.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 3, 2013)

Did the professor also tell the class that their careers would consist of applying,  not denying,  science,  to the betterment of mankind?


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 3, 2013)

mamooth said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > This is gonna get more comical with crap like that.. Sorry I missed that CBS Science Moment..
> ...



r u kidding ?... me apolgize to the bboard for lying?  Thats a bit over the protocal here ..

.you r wrong.  More over, you r the biggest pos denier on usmb.   100s of links to the cbs report.  And contrary to your lying assertions, skooks link not only had the relevent quotes, but they had the graphic clearly stating "POTENTIAL TEMPERATURE RISE OF 212 DEGREES"

I REFUSE TO B INTIMIDATED.  You now have 12 hours to back up your accusation. Dont ask what I might do if u dont.


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 3, 2013)

Oyster is a canary in a coal mine as oceans warm
September 27, 2013
by CBSNews.com

(CBS News) CARLSBAD, Calif. -- Scientists working with the United Nations said Friday they are more convinced than ever that humans are the main cause of climate change. Surprisingly, their report indicates the rise in air temperature has slowed, but greenhouse gases are profoundly changing the oceans.

Last year, Dennis Peterson says his company could only get a quarter of the young oysters, or seed, they need from hatcheries in the Pacific Northwest.
/ CBS News A company near San Diego raises oysters. Last year, Dennis Peterson says they could only get a quarter of the young oysters, or seed, they need from hatcheries in the Pacific Northwest. It cost them about $1 million in lost business.

Asked why it was hard to get the seed, Peterson says, "The oceans were getting more acidic as a byproduct of increased CO2 in the atmosphere."

About 70 percent of carbon dioxide produced on the planet stays in the atmosphere or is used by plants. Thirty percent is absorbed by the oceans, where it produces a weak acid. But it's strong enough to impact sea life and prevent oysters from creating their shells.

Carbon emissions also trap heat. Friday's report shows oceans have absorbed 90 percent of that heat, raising ocean temperatures by half a degree. Had all that heat gone into the atmosphere, air temperatures could have risen by more than 200 degrees.

Lynne Talley
/ CBS News "The ocean is really the heavyweight in the system," says Lynne Talley, a scientist with the Scripps Institution of Oceanography. "It is where most of the heat goes."

Talley says oceans keep the planet from overheating, but sea levels are rising because the heat expands the water.

"A lot of it's in the upper ocean, but there's a certain amount in the deep ocean, and that's well away from the atmosphere, so you're moving heat all the way down into the ocean," Talley says.

Watch: Globe not warming as previously thought: U.N. report.
Dennis Peterson worries about what that means for his oysters. When it comes to climate change, he says the oyster in the ocean is like a canary in a coal mine.

"This is only the first thing we noticed," he says. "There's going to be lots of other ramifications."

He's already looking into expanding his other products, such as red algae, in case his oyster crates one day come up empty.

Related Links

Jobs that pay 100k+/year without a college degree.backalleyreport.comAre You Paying Credit Card Interest? Stop Now!Next AdvisorFuel Efficient SUVs: Large And Mid Size SUVsRanker

about these links

***Twitter*Delicious*Digg

Visit other CBS interactive sites:Select SiteCBS EntertainmentCBS SportsCHOWCNETThe CW
© MMXII CBS Interactive Inc. All rights reserved.Terms of Use*|*Privacy Policy

.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 3, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> Oyster is a canary in a coal mine as oceans warm
> September 27, 2013
> by CBSNews.com
> 
> ...



Anyone with even a little high school science knows that reality is,  more FF consumption means higher atmospheric GHG concentrations which means less OLR,  which means unstable energy balance which absolutely means higher surface temperatures. 

If the excess energy is going into the ocean,  that means that there is no corrective increased surface temperatures yet,  which means when it comes it will have more to correct,  and that requires even higher surface temperatures. 

More bad news. 

And yet the deniers are cheering.  

Bizarre.


----------



## freedombecki (Oct 3, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Did the professor also tell the class that their careers would consist of applying, not denying, science, to the betterment of mankind?


Engineers, sir or madam, are scientists, and their field is logical science. It entails more math accuracy than there are angels on a pin's head. Professional engineers are pledged to accuracy and honesty. Sometimes management doesn't like their honesty and do all they can to get rid of them so they can build sloppy cheap buildings that wind up killing thousands of people unlucky enough to be in it when it collapses, because doing things right means thorough testing of all the theories is in order before human risk factors go in. You don't give a job to the best looking guy or girl engineer, you give the job to the guy who makes the highest score and can prove it quickly and efficiently without batting an eye.

The warmers turned changers who denied science by making a mockery of themselves and those who covered for them were a disgrace to the scientific community. And for reasons not known to those of us who know what is required of ethical scientists, the leftists of the nation took up Al Gore's error-filled script and made it the holy atheists' gospel according to liberals, and they continually populate the headless horse quarter with every gallop into their own fuzzy math world of make-believe and butt-covering. That's pretty darn hard when you've no head.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 3, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Did the professor also tell the class that their careers would consist of applying, not denying, science, to the betterment of mankind?
> ...



I am a professional engineer.  I've dedicated my life to the application of science to the betterment of mankind,  and I continue to. 

Climate science is defined by the IPCC.  They have revealed to us what needs to be done. 

I wish that I had a greater role in the application  of IPCC science to the betterment of mankind but age has limited me to the politics only.  

I'll take what I can get.  

Our energy supply system is out of date.  It is clearly not sustainable and needs to be.  It is clearly not benign to future life and needs to be. It clearly is not efficient and needs to be.  

We will fix all of that,  in fact we are. 

We all have to choose to be part of the problem or solution.  

Engineers have a professional commitment to be part of the solution.  

You are free to decide,  I am not.  Your husband is not. . 

Decide your politics.  I am pledged to science.


----------



## westwall (Oct 4, 2013)

PMZ said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...










Climate science is "defined" by the IPCC?  Seriously?  Wow, and you accuse US of being political!

What an ass, just a complete ass you are...


----------



## Abraham3 (Oct 4, 2013)

FreedomBecki said:
			
		

> And for reasons not known to those of us who know what is required of ethical scientists, the leftists of the nation took up Al Gore's error-filled script and made it the holy atheists' gospel according to liberals, and they continually populate the headless horse quarter with every gallop into their own fuzzy math world of make-believe and butt-covering.



1) What errors filled Al Gore's script?

2) Show us the fuzzy math - particularly the math you must believe is fuzzier than that being applied by AGW deniers (when they condescend to actually putting numbers to paper).

You cannot claim ownership of a superior set of ethics when you choose to ignore the warnings of the vast majority of the experts in the field.  A superior sense of ethics would inform you to take their advice.  The conclusion you seem to have made - that the world's climate scientists are either incompetent, greedy or both and are involved in an enormous and enormously well coordinated conspiracy - is completely unsupported by the facts and fails numerous examinations of its logical underpinnings.

AGW is real.  The grand conspiracy of fuzzy-headed scientists required for you to reject this point, is not.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 4, 2013)

CBS News reporter making CLEAR implication that the oceans could reach 212 degrees!!!!


As they say.......seeing is believing >>>


Oyster is a canary in a coal mine as oceans warm - CBS News


Curious observers in this forum must recognize a dynamic that has been going on in this forum since this USMESSAGEBOARD opened a few years ago: *the AGW climate crusaders lie.......all the time they lie because they must.*


These people will say anything to ensure the established narrative of global warming *NEVER* changes no matter what new science comes to light, the most significant of which is the *ABSOLUTE FACT* that the climate models are *WRONG* and have *ZERO* value in predicting the future. They lie about this every single day on this forum!!!


The only reason I hang around this forum is to make sure the curious are aware of the hoax these people perpetuate time and time again!!! They will say anything and throw any number of bombs to freak people out about climate change........and it is all bogus.


"Computer models"........are a fraud.  >>>>

The models are wrong | Behind The Black


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 4, 2013)

Propaganda and Mind Control >>>

Propaganda mind control: turning truth backwards « Jon Rappoport's Blog


If more people were aware of this dynamic, there would be zero talk of climate change CERTAINLY in terms of making climate predictions!! *They are TOTAL nonsense.*







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 4, 2013)

Abraham3 said:


> FreedomBecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*You cannot claim ownership of a superior set of ethics when you choose to ignore the warnings of the vast majority of the experts in the field.*

When those experts are caught, repeatedly, acting unethically, it becomes easier to ignore their warnings.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 4, 2013)

westwall said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



Why don't you tell us about the climate science that's been developed in the last 25 years outside of the auspices of the IPCC? 

Be specific.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 4, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Abraham3 said:
> 
> 
> > FreedomBecki said:
> ...



Conspiracy theorists always point to their conspiracy theories as evidence of their conspiracy theories.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 4, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Abraham3 said:
> ...



Keeping skeptics from publishing, hiding the decline, Mike's nature trick.
Yeah, those are the guys to tell us to spend trillions to drop temps in 2080 by 0.1 degrees.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 4, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Abraham3 said:
> ...



How else would you prove a conspiracy?  The fact is, the major perpetrators of the AGW hoax were nailed when the Climategate emails were published.  These so-called "scientists" conspired together to keep the papers of skeptics from getting published, and they admitted to using deceptive practices with their publications.  The source code included also proved that they were manipulating the data.

What more proof do you want?


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 4, 2013)

PMZ said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Climate science is "defined" by the IPCC?  Seriously?  Wow, and you accuse US of being political!
> ...



No one is trying to perpetrate a hoax outside the IPCC.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 4, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



As we've come to expect,  your understanding and reality are poles apart.  A consequence of learning avoided.  

The IPCC is a scientific body charged with defining the consequences of humanity dumping megatons of FF waste into life's single atmosphere, as an advisory to governments.  

That they've done to a point. 

Their advice?  The consequences?  AGW. The more carbon released from where it's been sequestered underground,  the warmer our climate will become.  

Concluded with certainty. 

The exact mechanism and time lag between reaching a given concentration and a resulting stable new climate?  Unknown. 

The long range weather forecast detailing the specific weather changes resulting from a specific new levels of AGW.  Unknown. 

Still lots to study and learn. 

On another note,  we've always known that our FF energy solution was a temporary one.  It's both necessary and timely to start changing over to a permanent solution.  That's underway now.  

The connection between certain AGW and energy modernization? 

Maybe none.  But,  another possibility is that the speed at which we modernize could be critical to future economies.  

Thats what is being studied by the IPCC now.  

Amateurs like you and I have to wait for the expert scientists, engineers,  investors,  politicians,  builders,  business visionaries,  etc to study,  learn,  negotiate,  plan,  and execute the details.  

In the meantime we can decide to support the problem (do nothing) or support the solutions (progress),  but neither choice by us will have any effect on the outcome.

The club has struck the ball,  the ball is now reacting to all of the forces it will encounter in its flight and landing,  and as that unfolds,  we'll see the results.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 4, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



You never offer any evidence.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 4, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Every anomaly published by the thieves who stole the emails could be explained in a conspiratorial way,  or a benign way.  

The conspiracy theorists used their theories to ''prove'' the conspiracy that they expected to find. 

The rest of the world yawned. 

One of mankind's oldest stories.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 4, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



'' How else would you prove a conspiracy?''

Our standards for guilt and innocence are well known.


----------



## mamooth (Oct 4, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> 100s of links to the cbs report.  And contrary to your lying assertions, skooks link not only had the relevent quotes,



Which proved he was lying about a supposed "prediction" of 212F warming.

If you disagree, please post the quote where 212F warming was predicted.



> but they had the graphic clearly stating "POTENTIAL TEMPERATURE RISE OF 212 DEGREES"



Which was not a prediction. You are either lying or retarded to claim it was.



> I REFUSE TO B INTIMIDATED.  You now have 12 hours to back up your accusation. Dont ask what I might do if u dont.



Cry at me even harder? Yeah, that's a threat.


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 4, 2013)

Full tilt denial and religious apocalyptic pronouncements --- like that CBS report.. That's whats left for the true believers...

NOTHING in that CBS report was real or correct.. Not the oysters, not the 212 degree GRAPHIC THAT THEY DISPLAYED... 

And THAT is what public perception is supposed to be based on.. We're not stupid -- Even the stupid are not that stupid.. 
Guess that leaves you and the other holy rollers..


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 4, 2013)

mamooth said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > 100s of links to the cbs report.  And contrary to your lying assertions, skooks link not only had the relevent quotes,
> ...



The whole story is crap.. The guy is not losing oysters due to Ocean Acidification today OR tomorrow.. NOAA says so.. CBS hasn't got the message or they ignored it like you ignore the facts in front of you... There is a graphic shown that says "POTENTIAL TEMPERATURE RISE          212 degrees"... That's a MEANINGLESS PROPAGANDA PLOY.. And it is INTENDED TO DECIEVE AND PANIC the public.. 

Go ahead --- watch the lying piece of crap report --- and then deny your head off that this ISN'T bad science and propaganda.. I never said there was a "projection".. That's YOUR projection.. You are excusing the inexcusable at this point. YOU are the marginalized compromised dupe now... 

Oyster is a canary in a coal mine as oceans warm - CBS News


----------



## PMZ (Oct 4, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> Full tilt denial and religious apocalyptic pronouncements --- like that CBS report.. That's whats left for the true believers...
> 
> NOTHING in that CBS report was real or correct.. Not the oysters, not the 212 degree GRAPHIC THAT THEY DISPLAYED...
> 
> ...



We are stupid when it comes to climate science and many other deep specialties. 

Especially those like you who carefully avoid learning as it's inconvenient to your politics.  

You were going to supply us some science that proves that what Hansen said is categorically impossible under the circumstances that he clearly stated.  As everyone expected,  you don't have a clue.  That makes you the hysterical one.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 4, 2013)

PMZ said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Full tilt denial and religious apocalyptic pronouncements --- like that CBS report.. That's whats left for the true believers...
> ...



What were CO2 levels the last time the oceans boiled?


----------



## PMZ (Oct 4, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



When is the last time that there were 7B humans on the planet dumping megatons of GHGs into the atmosphere?


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 4, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Hansen has actually that there is a CO2 concentration at which the oceans WILL boil.. 
Totally ignoring the saturation effects of logarthmic forcing... 

You know it only takes 2degC for the planet to start the self-destruct countdown.. C'mon Todd --- you KNOW it's happened before..


----------



## PMZ (Oct 4, 2013)

Everything that has ever happened on earth happened for the first time once.  A truism well beyond conservative imagination.  

Everyday something happens on earth for the first time.  

They say that they can't imagine AGW.  I,  for one,  believe them.


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 4, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



Why that would be the MULTIPLE TIMES that the CO2 atmos. concentrations were at LEAST 6 times higher than today...  And the planet didn't self-destruct... 

You are so ill-informed and politically wired --- it's hopeless to talk with you...

You've been shown these FACTS multiple times and INTENTIONALLY you refuse to absorb them.. For a self-proclaimed "engineer" that's a fatal flaw bud.. Sanitation? HVAC? Theatrical Lighting? I can't imagine what kind of engineer would purposely not accept that CO2 levels on this planet have been much higher MANY TIMES in the past..


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 4, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


*
Bingo!*

PMS doesn't debate.  He repeats his AGW cult talking points over and over.  He spews on logical fallacy after another.  He's too stupid to even know that he's spouting logical fallacies.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 4, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



Debate is my data vs yours.  You have none.


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 4, 2013)

PMZ said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



You couldn't smell debate if you stepped in it.. I've told that science does NOT REQUIRE an alternative WORKING theory to destroy an existing one. Again ---  you don't absorb reality. I NEED NO DATA.. 

WE NEED to see what YOUR DATA says about historical levels of CO2 that were 4 to 8 times HIGHER than they are today... 

You missed the edit to post above.. 



> You've been shown these FACTS multiple times and INTENTIONALLY you refuse to absorb them.. For a self-proclaimed "engineer" that's a fatal flaw bud.. Sanitation? HVAC? Theatrical Lighting? I can't imagine what kind of engineer would purposely not accept that CO2 levels on this planet have been much higher MANY TIMES in the past..



Why is that???? 
But eat your pudding and take a nap like the attending nurse wants you to before you bother to reply...


----------



## PMZ (Oct 4, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



From Wikipedia:

'' The concentration of carbon dioxide (CO2) in Earth's atmosphere determines its contribution to the greenhouse effect and the rates of plant and algal photosynthesis. The concentration has increased markedly in the 21st century, at a rate of 2.0 ppm/yr during 20002009 and faster since then.[1][2] It was 280 ppm in pre-industrial times, and has risen to 400 ppm (parts per million) as of May 2013,[3] with the increase largely attributed to anthropogenic sources.[4] About 57% of the CO2 emissions go to increase the atmospheric level, with much of the remainder contributing to ocean acidification. Carbon dioxide is used in photosynthesis (in plants and other photoautotrophs), and is also a prominent greenhouse gas. Despite its relatively small overall concentration in the atmosphere, CO2 is an important component of Earth's atmosphere because it absorbs and emits infrared radiation at wavelengths of 4.26 µm (asymmetric stretching vibrational mode) and 14.99 µm (bending vibrational mode), thereby playing a role in the greenhouse effect.[5] The present level appears to be the highest in the past 800,000 years[6] and likely the highest in the past 20 million years,[7] but well below 10% of its 500-million-year peak.[8]

I'm going to make the assumption that there were many things different 500 million years ago and the record of those times is,  to say the least,  incomplete.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 4, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Thank you for sharing your particular definition of pseudoscience.  It was entertaining.  I'm not sure that anyone would pay you a salary for thinking like though.


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 4, 2013)

PMZ said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



Bullshit.. And shame on you for using an "encyclopedia" written by anonymous morons.. 

Can you read a REAL GRAPH???? 






Find the last historical date ABOVE 400ppm... Was it 500Million Yrs ago? No it wasn't was it?
When brontosaurasus was farting out TONS of CO2 and volcanoes were spewing ---  life FLOURISHED. And the CO2 levels were 2 to 5 times higher than today...


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 4, 2013)

PMZ said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...




You don't have any data.  You have magic and abracadabra.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 4, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



What were CO2 levels the last time the oceans boiled?


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 4, 2013)

PMZ said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



You wouldn't know science if it fell on you and killed you.  Flacal is telling you what science is.  You're spouting logical fallacies.  No one needs to produce alternative data to show that yours is bogus.  Every time you insist they do, you only prove that you're a scientific ignoramus.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 4, 2013)

LMAO....almost every day I can come into this THREAD and display the losing.......

Been saying for a loooooong time that the climate crusaders have no Plan B!!! The bomb throwing has only gotten more absurd in recent years ( see above......"oceans could boil...." ). These people have something about shooting themselves in the face ALL THE TIME!!!

Now comes a new study and turns out? The public doesnt like the environmentalist crowd.....I fact, is weirded by them >>>>


October 2, 2013 


*Greens Are Their Own Worst Enemies*


People dont like environmentalists, and that personal disdain is hurting the green cause. Thats the gist of a new study, which found that the stereotypes people hold about environmental activists make them much less likely to adopt the kinds of behaviors greens promote, such as recycling. Pacific Standard reports:


In one [study], 140 Americansread an article about climate change and the need for individuals to adopt sustainable lifestyles.

For one-third of the participants, the writer was described as a stereotypical environmentalist. Another third were told he was an atypical, less-abrasive environmentalist. For the final third, his profile did not mention environmental activism at all.

After reading the article, participants were asked whether it inspired them to do more recycling, or otherwise take more eco-friendly actions.

Participants were less motivated to adopt pro-environmental behaviors when these behaviors were advocated by the typical environmentalist, rather than by the atypical environmentalist or the undefined target, the researchers report.

Did you catch that? If the author was just described as an environmentalist, it made readers less likely to live sustainably than if the author was unidentified.

Our pointing out this story isnt about directing snark at clueless greens. *The truth is that the world needs smarter environmentalists*people who understand that mass migration to sustainable communes isnt a viable solution, who understand that society isnt about to voluntarily retreat to an 18th-century lifestyle or curtail economic growth. These environmentalists exist. Bjørn Lomborg, for one, has as solid a grasp of policy as he does of science.

The world deserves a smart green movement, capable of effectively advocating for sustainable development. It doesnt have one, and thats a shame.


Greens Are Their Own Worst Enemies | Via Meadia




These dolt climate crusaders really think the world is going to embrace their scorched earth idea's based upon a Hail Mary Pass guess......like we'll tomorrow go back to horse and buggy and candlelit rooms to ensure the earths survival!!!

Well guess what ?????????














not winning!!!!!


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 4, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> LMAO....almost every day I can come into this THREAD and display the losing.......
> 
> Been saying for a loooooong time that the climate crusaders have no Plan B!!! The bomb throwing has only gotten more absurd in recent years ( see above......"oceans could boil...." ). These people have something about shooting themselves in the face ALL THE TIME!!!
> 
> ...



Absolutely.. The planet needs more "ATYPICAL" environmentalists.. The ones that dont IMPOSE their ideas thru coercion.. And who operate with a COOPERATIVE attitude, rather than a tyrannical HYSTERICAL one... 

That article is right on the money... 

Lemme channel our pal PMZ here..   
We will carry the rest of the posers. The folks like us who truly care --- have the ideas and solutions to fix the problems..


----------



## PMZ (Oct 4, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO....almost every day I can come into this THREAD and display the losing.......
> ...



What I hear from your side is do nothing.  Thats your solution????? To what problem is doing nothing a solution for?????


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 4, 2013)

PMZ said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



The problem which will cost $70 trillion to drop global temps 0.1 degrees below what they would be without the wasted spending you recommend.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 4, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Actually,  I think both ''sides'' agree that this is your position.  That you want what you want to be true,  and the absence of any evidence that it is in fact true, doesn't mean that you can't still want it to be. 

Right. 

OK. 

Next batter?


----------



## itfitzme (Oct 4, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> More bad news for the climate crusading nutters.......
> 
> 
> Less people than *ever* believe in global warming!!!
> ...



To bad the climate change doesn't believe in people.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 4, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



I wasn't here 500 million years ago.  I know,  because no life was. When all there was were rocks,  I'm not sure it mattered to anything what the ocean temperatures were.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 4, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> LMAO....almost every day I can come into this THREAD and display the losing.......
> 
> Been saying for a loooooong time that the climate crusaders have no Plan B!!! The bomb throwing has only gotten more absurd in recent years ( see above......"oceans could boil...." ). These people have something about shooting themselves in the face ALL THE TIME!!!
> 
> ...



All of the money going into new energy is going into permanent,  not temporary solutions.  So,  you're right.  We,  humanity,  is winning.


----------



## itfitzme (Oct 4, 2013)

Ah, f this shit...  check this out...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=mOqjFa4RskA]M-Blocks Modular Robots - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PrometheusBound (Oct 4, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 4, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



And you repeat the lie of 500million yrs ago.. EVEN THO I posted a graph no more than 2 hours ago showing you that CO2 was FAR HIGHER 50Mill years ago when life THRIVED on the planet.. 

See --- that's why you're a troll.. And your credibility is near zero.. Because you AVOID the facts. You're only off by 450Million yrs.. Take the bullet for your cause.. 

It takes a special kind of idiot to ignore so much put in front of you...


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 4, 2013)

itfitzme said:


> Ah, f this shit...  check this out...
> 
> M-Blocks Modular Robots - YouTube



That was worth the $4Mil in taxpayer funding for sure !!!!!
With any luck -- they'll be at ToysRUs for Christmas..


----------



## PMZ (Oct 4, 2013)

PrometheusBound said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 4, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



There was no life 500 million years ago?

Was that because CO2 made the oceans boil?


----------



## PMZ (Oct 4, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



You keep forgetting.  You never post data. 


From Wikipedia:

'' The concentration of carbon dioxide (CO2) in Earth's atmosphere determines its contribution to the greenhouse effect and the rates of plant and algal photosynthesis. The concentration has increased markedly in the 21st century, at a rate of 2.0 ppm/yr during 20002009 and faster since then.[1][2] It was 280 ppm in pre-industrial times, and has risen to 400 ppm (parts per million) as of May 2013,[3] with the increase largely attributed to anthropogenic sources.[4] About 57% of the CO2 emissions go to increase the atmospheric level, with much of the remainder contributing to ocean acidification. Carbon dioxide is used in photosynthesis (in plants and other photoautotrophs), and is also a prominent greenhouse gas. Despite its relatively small overall concentration in the atmosphere, CO2 is an important component of Earth's atmosphere because it absorbs and emits infrared radiation at wavelengths of 4.26 µm (asymmetric stretching vibrational mode) and 14.99 µm (bending vibrational mode), thereby playing a role in the greenhouse effect.[5] The present level appears to be the highest in the past 800,000 years[6] and likely the highest in the past 20 million years,[7] but well below 10% of its 500-million-year peak.[8]


----------



## itfitzme (Oct 4, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> itfitzme said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, f this shit...  check this out...
> ...



Well, if indeed you have actual funding numbers....

Yes it is, you unimaginative moron.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 4, 2013)

PMZ said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO....almost every day I can come into this THREAD and display the losing.......
> ...



*All of the money going into new energy is going into permanent,  not temporary solutions.*

Permanent solutions? Excellent!

Can you help me order some of that Solyndra clean energy? No?
Maybe some Abound Solar? No?
Maybe a nice battery from A123 Systems? No?

Darn it, maybe you can point out some of these permanent (and expensive) solutions?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 4, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Actually the last time that CO2 was at a higher concentration in the atmosphere than now there was no life on the planet.



Shit, we already mocked this silly claim of yours into the ground.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 4, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



He's also wrong about there being no life on this planet 500 million years ago.

Has PMS ever been right about anything?


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 4, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Actually the last time that CO2 was at a higher concentration in the atmosphere than now there was no life on the planet.



Wrong again.

What a moron.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 4, 2013)

PMZ said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...




How much of a naïve mofu is this one?

There is ZERO proof........as in EGG.........that any curtailing of fossil fuel use is going to even have a smidgen of impact on shit. NONE......and that is just assuming any kind of climate change is due to man-made causes, also something that is not provable


Which is exactly why the sceptics are winning BIG!!


What a far left people known for? They are known for, if nothing else, wanting to spend other peoples money because "the intentions are good". Results don't matter for shit to these people......like they don't matter.


Thankfully, to MOST people in the world, costs do matter.


Hey......most people would love to have a nice big Mercedes in their driveway. , however, most people have the ability to think on the margin......but not people on the far left. Its not a matter of intelligence.......its a matter of fucked up thought processing. There is a huge difference.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 4, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Actually the last time that CO2 was at a higher concentration in the atmosphere than now there was no life on the planet.
> ...



He Can't or W'ont read the graph I posted for him at lunch.. If it's because he can't --- he's never been in engineering.. If it's because he won't --- it's because he's a progressive zealot who ignores reality to survive. 

Do I care which it is ?? Not really...


----------



## itfitzme (Oct 4, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Meaningless bullshit.


----------



## itfitzme (Oct 4, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



Oh, I can guarantee you haven't received any secondary education. We can test that anytime you are ready.


----------



## itfitzme (Oct 4, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


>



When you have nothing intelligent to say, post bullshit.


----------



## itfitzme (Oct 4, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Except for 






Oh, that is Standford, that university where you didn't get a college education.


----------



## westwall (Oct 4, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...








  Now you've turned into a flat earther!  What an astonishingly ignorant jackass you are!  Get thee back to the nunnery you fool!


----------



## westwall (Oct 4, 2013)

PMZ said:


> PrometheusBound said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


----------



## westwall (Oct 4, 2013)

itfitzme said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...








Your specialty.


----------



## westwall (Oct 4, 2013)

itfitzme said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...









Stan*D*ford?


----------



## PMZ (Oct 4, 2013)

westwall said:


> itfitzme said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



You,  apparently,  don't mind being wrong.  With the continued supply of adequate energy at stake.  

Fine.  Do whatever you want to. 

Here's what we're going to do. 

Continue developing climate science through the IPCC.  

Continue building as demand requires new sustainable energy production capacity. 

Continue efforts to reduce energy waste. 

Continue the development of electrical and CNG vehicles. 

Continue protecting our cities and farms from the perils of different weather patterns and sea level increases as they become apparent. 
Continue the search for science that will predict the optimum economic rate of transition to fuel free,  waste free energy supplies.  

This is great.  You stand around doing nothing and we'll make progress just as conservatives and liberals are supposed to do.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 4, 2013)

I 





westwall said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > PrometheusBound said:
> ...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 4, 2013)

westwall said:


> People this stupid should NOT be allowed to breed...



The carbon emissions from his posts are killing the planet. He should stop.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 4, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > People this stupid should NOT be allowed to breed...
> ...



How pathetic is this post.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 4, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



You're releasing more CO2, killing the planet.

You are literally boiling the oceans!!!


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 4, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Yes sir.  You smart ones who avoid problems like the plague are the ones to be admired.  Avoid education,  avoid solving problems,  avoid responsibility,  avoid organization,  avoid science,  that's the ticket.  What would the world do without you?



You're beginning to sound a lot like Jake the Fake, but someone else on this board said that you're a sock for another forum member.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 4, 2013)

OK back to topic since the k00ks are always trying to change it (Geee......what a surprise)

Back to more nutter losing >>>>

So......how about fossil fuel divestment at Harvard University where the climate crusaders are pushing hard!!

Apparently.......the University says *No*


Fossil Fuel Divestment: Harvard Says No | Power Line



Im laughing.....even in the liberal bastion of the world, the people who run things know that the climate k00ks live in a world of fantasy!!


----------



## PMZ (Oct 4, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> OK back to topic since the k00ks are always trying to change it (Geee......what a surprise)
> 
> Back to more nutter losing >>>>
> 
> ...



Have you noticed how much today's world looks like the liberal ''world of fantasy'' and how much the conservative ''world of fantasy'' looks like the 50s?


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 4, 2013)

itfitzme said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



Number of sunspots IS NOT Total Solar Irradiation.. 52nd time I've told you that. The temperature forcing needs to be in Watts/m2 ---- not sunspot number.. But you are denser than lead and refuse to learn anything that might cause you to think for yourself.. 

Warmer zealots drag out sunspot number to deflect and confuse..

Furthermore the effects of the sun are not FULLY ACCOUNTED for until you consider any changes in SPECTRAL density of the radiative flux.. Small shifts in energy at particular frequencies are enough to modulate the GreenHouse window and could have sufficient and measurable effects on atmos temps and absorption of heat..


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 4, 2013)

itfitzme said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...






Your a pretend dweeb that runs around owning factoids they stole from random math/science sites.. I'm really not concerned what you think of my education or experience.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 4, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> itfitzme said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



From Wikipedia. 

''Variations in total solar irradiance were too small to detect with technology available before the satellite era, although the small fraction in ultra-violet light has recently been found to vary significantly more than previously thought over the course of a solar cycle.[2] Total solar output is now measured to vary (over the last three 11-year sunspot cycles) by approximately 0.1%,[3][4][5] or about 1.3 Watts per square meter (W/m2) peak-to-trough from solar maximum to solar minimum during the 11-year sunspot cycle. The amount of solar radiation received at the outer surface of Earth's atmosphere averages 1366 W/m2.[1][6][7] There are no direct measurements of the longer-term variation, and interpretations of proxy measures of variations differ. The intensity of solar radiation reaching Earth has been relatively constant through the last 2000 years, with variations estimated at around 0.10.2%.[8][9][10] Solar variation, together with volcanic activity are hypothesized to have contributed to climate change, for example during the Maunder Minimum. However, some research indicates that changes in solar brightness are too weak to explain recent climate change.[11]''


----------



## PMZ (Oct 4, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> itfitzme said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



You might want to rethink that,  at least for the field of science.  There is a pretty high correlation between education and credibility for complex science.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 4, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> itfitzme said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



''Furthermore the effects of the sun are not FULLY ACCOUNTED for until you consider any changes in SPECTRAL density of the radiative flux.''

Power includes that  consideration.


----------



## westwall (Oct 4, 2013)

PMZ said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > itfitzme said:
> ...









Look jackass, you're the moron who thinks life began 6,000 years ago.  Go read a fucking book and learn something.


----------



## westwall (Oct 4, 2013)

PMZ said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 4, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Have you noticed how much today's world looks like the liberal ''world of fantasy'' and how much the conservative ''world of fantasy'' looks like the 50s?



No, I haven't noticed that.


----------



## Abraham3 (Oct 4, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> Oh......and philosophy is gay.



Besides being the stupidest poster on this forum (though 52nd Street could give you a run for the money), you're also a blatantly obvious homophobe.

You really need to go find a real life somewhere cause you certainly don't have one here.


----------



## Abraham3 (Oct 4, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Have you noticed how much today's world looks like the liberal ''world of fantasy'' and how much the conservative ''world of fantasy'' looks like the 50s?
> ...



Of coooourssse you haven't


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 4, 2013)

Abraham3 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



You mean today's world where 70% of children are illegitimate and Social Security and Medicare are headed inevitably towards bankruptcy, permanent unemployment is over 7% and economic growth has slowed to a measly 1%?

That world?


----------



## PMZ (Oct 4, 2013)

westwall said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



What an idiot.


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 4, 2013)

Abraham3 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Oh......and philosophy is gay.
> ...



So far you've played the bigot card, the racist card, the homophobe card, and a few politically correct lower value cards.. 

I forget ---- Are we in No Trump?


----------



## PMZ (Oct 4, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> Abraham3 said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



The amazing thing is that you are all of those things.


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 5, 2013)

Abraham3 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



There is no other faction that wants to go back to the 50s more than the leftist powered unions..

Or the luddite leftist eco-whacks that oppose biotech advances, nanotechnology, and nuclear power.. 

Or the leftist politico wonks who only see the down side of automation and technology that empower individuals to be more creative and competitive with tools in their hand that used to belong only to the powerful corporations.. 

Tell us about "going back to the 50s" eh??


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 5, 2013)

LOL......more losing.......dang, these days, I find something most every day do I not?


"IPCC now believes that in the 21st Century, Atlantic Ocean circulation collapse is very unlikely, ice sheet collapse is exceptionally unlikely, and catastrophic release of methane hydrates from melting permafrost is very unlikely. You can read it for yourself in Chapter 12 Table 12.4 of the IPCCs forthcoming Fifth Assessment Report."


IPCC Calls Off Planetary Emergency? | Watts Up With That?


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 5, 2013)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 5, 2013)

Big Oil Invests Billions Again in Gulf of Mexico Drilling - Businessweek



As Ive been saying.......the science isn't mattering.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 5, 2013)

And talk about the climate crusaders having zero effect on energy production in the United States!!! >>>>


Q&A: How the U.S. Became No. 1 in Energy - WSJ.com








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## PMZ (Oct 5, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Have you noticed how much today's world looks like the liberal ''world of fantasy'' and how much the conservative ''world of fantasy'' looks like the 50s?
> ...



Get that head out into the light.  You'd be surprised at what's going on.


----------



## mamooth (Oct 5, 2013)

Keep the 'tards busy here, PMZ. It's a necessary public service, being it keeps them off the streets and away from normal people.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 5, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> Abraham3 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Are those your reasons for wanting to go back to the 50s?


----------



## PMZ (Oct 5, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> Abraham3 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



You describe yourself,  call it liberal,  and imply that you're dysfunctional.  I think that everyone would agree with that assessment.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 5, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> Big Oil Invests Billions Again in Gulf of Mexico Drilling - Businessweek
> 
> 
> 
> As Ive been saying.......the science isn't mattering.



Then why are you still here? You've won in your mind.  Take the rest of your life off and enjoy your victory.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 5, 2013)

PMZ said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Abraham3 said:
> ...



I don't want to go back to the 50s.  However, I would like to get rid of almost all of the legislation passed since the Civil War.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 5, 2013)

mamooth said:


> Keep the 'tards busy here, PMZ. It's a necessary public service, being it keeps them off the streets and away from normal people.



Did you ever realize that there were this many of them in America, or do you think that Fox now has the pedal to the metal churning out new ones?


----------



## PMZ (Oct 5, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



So you want to return to the 1850s.

Nice.  You could own a couple of people to do your work. A conservative fantasy.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 5, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> And talk about the climate crusaders having zero effect on energy production in the United States!!! >>>>
> 
> 
> Q&A: How the U.S. Became No. 1 in Energy - WSJ.com
> ...



While you rest on our laurels here,  we'll be working on the next century.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 5, 2013)

PMZ said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > And talk about the climate crusaders having zero effect on energy production in the United States!!! >>>>
> ...






You mean all 259 of you s0n???










Good luck......and God bless!!!


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 5, 2013)

PMZ said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



Uh, no, I don't.  I don't want to bring back slavery or Jim Crow.  I don't want to un-invent the automobile, the airplane, radio, television, computer, cell phones, electric lighting and electric motors, washing machine and dryer, dishwasher, anesthesia, antibiotics, any of 10,000 other drugs or any part of modern medicine.

I just want to get rid of all the liberal kleptocracy and organized pillaging that has been passed in the last 150 years.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 5, 2013)

PMZ said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > And talk about the climate crusaders having zero effect on energy production in the United States!!! >>>>
> ...



That's what scares everyone.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 5, 2013)

PMZ said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > Keep the 'tards busy here, PMZ. It's a necessary public service, being it keeps them off the streets and away from normal people.
> ...



Tell me again about the boiling oceans and no life on Earth 500 million years ago.


----------



## PrometheusBound (Oct 5, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Buggery in ecobuggies.


----------



## PrometheusBound (Oct 5, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



Is that called a Pedomobile?   Appeals to those who like to give rides to Boytoy Scouts.


----------



## PrometheusBound (Oct 5, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Did the professor also tell the class that their careers would consist of applying, not denying, science, to the betterment of mankind?
> ...





Calling climatologists scientists is like calling sportswriters athletes.  They are B students jealous of A students.  They don't have IQs high enough to create anything, so they seek to discredit all our creative geniuses as inadvertently causing mankind's destruction with their modern inventions.  Warmalarmies belong back in the superstitious, anti-science Middle Ages, with its fantasies about a Paradise up in the clouds and their contempt for life here on earth.  They think Nature is supernatural, which is a contradiction.  Nature is the enemy of man and it is our duty to change its ways to fit our needs and even our pleasure.  

These childish escapists are losers in the real world.  They have to justify their worthlessness by imagining that they are nerd superheroes out to save the world.  We should save ourselves from them.  How do such vicious anti-human snakes get so much power and influence?  What powerful group is backing them and turning them loose on us?


----------



## PrometheusBound (Oct 5, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> Propaganda and Mind Control >>>
> 
> Propaganda mind control: turning truth backwards « Jon Rappoport's Blog
> 
> ...



Rappaport has it wrong.  But we've heard his war-for-oil ideas before.  If you've heard of something, don't listen to it.  Use your head and subtract all that can be seen as self-serving by those who want to make you believe their make-believe about the way things are.  

Oil is sold for twenty times what it cost the drillers.  Saddam was producing beyond his quotas.  Reagan and Clinton let him do it so that his overproduction  drove down prices and caused a boom in the American economy.  The Bush Family Circus, both the Lipper and Junior, stopped Saddam from lowering the obscene profit margins of the OPEC/Big Oil illegal cartel.  So it wasn't warmongering, it was price-gouging.


----------



## PrometheusBound (Oct 5, 2013)

PMZ said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



As old as the story of Chicken Little?  Folk tales probably go back to prehistoric times.  We seen your degenerate kinds in generations past.


----------



## PrometheusBound (Oct 5, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



When Atlantis ruled.  But they practically all died from driving SUVs and creating AGW and we had to start over with a few thousand Warmies, who had warned all those deniers.  It also happened on the planet Krypton, where Marlon Brando warned his fellow Supermen.  So if even Superman's people die from driving BMWs instead of bicycles,  we're sunk.


----------



## PrometheusBound (Oct 5, 2013)

PMZ said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Abraham3 said:
> ...



There's nothing wrong with turning back the clock if it's connected to a time bomb.  People should have been warned about the disaster of letting Zero-Growth Academented Gurus brainwash spoiled-rotten Trust Fundies.  _Vive la France_ for sinking Greenpeace's ship of fools.


----------



## Abraham3 (Oct 5, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> Abraham3 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



In 2007, illegitimate births in the US were at 40% and that was about the average for the rest of the world.  The cause, of course, is that the institution of marriage is itself on the rocks.  And the root cause of that is pretty much because a belief in a supernatural god-type entity is headed the same direction.

Social Security and Medicare need adjustment - but their drift towards insolvency is certainly not inevitable.  Unemployment is currently a little high and growth is a little low - you can thank the RNC's deregulation of the finance industry for that.  But don't fret.  Obama will fix it if those stupid-as-rocks republicans will get their greedy asses out of the way.

Now then, to get back on topic:  the skeptics cannot win in the long run because reality doesn't support their position.  Even if they come to dominate US policy in the near term, eventually, the changes caused by AGW will become completely obvious (and undeniable) to everyone.  That's when the louder deniers might need to keep an eye out for angry mobs.  Besides being pissed at you, they'll be pissed at themselves for having let themselves be so easily taken in.  But, they'll likely just add that anger on top of the anger they'll already be bearing for you.  It won't be a good time.


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 5, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> LOL......more losing.......dang, these days, I find something most every day do I not?
> 
> 
> "IPCC now believes that in the 21st Century, Atlantic Ocean circulation collapse is very unlikely, ice sheet collapse is exceptionally unlikely, and catastrophic release of methane hydrates from melting permafrost is very unlikely. You can read it for yourself in Chapter 12 Table 12.4 of the IPCCs forthcoming Fifth Assessment Report."
> ...



So by your calculations Skooks --- are we now at Threat Level Yellow or DefCon 0.4 ??


----------



## Abraham3 (Oct 6, 2013)

Could you boost that font up just a skosh?  I don't know where I left my readers, but it's not quite clear yet.

Why don't you tell us what they said about temperatures and sea level Skooks old boy?


----------



## itfitzme (Oct 6, 2013)

http://www.climatechange2013.org/images/uploads/WGIAR5_WGI-12Doc2b_FinalDraft_All.pdf

There is the actual final draft.

It is taking forever to download.


----------



## itfitzme (Oct 6, 2013)

http://www.climatechange2013.org/images/uploads/WGIAR5_WGI-12Doc2b_FinalDraft_Chapter12.pdf

Chapter 12.


----------



## itfitzme (Oct 6, 2013)

This seems like a more poignant statement.

Under RCP8.5 it is likely that, in most land regions,* a current 20-year high temperature event* will occur more frequently by the end of the 21st century *(at least doubling its frequency, but in many regions becoming an annual or two-year event*) and a current 20-year low temperature event will become exceedingly rare.

So, extreme temperature conditions will occur at twice the rate (ten years), even as much as a yearly.

Arctic melting is interesting.  It is drought and flood conditions that are more significant.


Also, 

"Global temperature equilibrium would be reached only after centuries to millennia if radiative forcing were stabilised."


----------



## itfitzme (Oct 6, 2013)

This one seems important.

"It is very likely that the Arctic sea ice cover will continue to shrink and thin and that *Northern 
Hemisphere spring snow cover will decrease* during the 21st century as global mean surface 
temperature rises. Global glacier volume will further decrease."

We worry about that because that snow cover is significant in our water supply.


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 6, 2013)

itfitzme said:


> This one seems important.
> 
> "It is very likely that the Arctic sea ice cover will continue to shrink and thin and that *Northern
> Hemisphere spring snow cover will decrease* during the 21st century as global mean surface
> ...



Within a week one of your warmer pals will deny that this was ever predicted.. Or that anyone at Hadley ever stated that kids will soon not know what snow is...


----------



## Abraham3 (Oct 6, 2013)

itfitzme said:


> http://www.climatechange2013.org/images/uploads/WGIAR5_WGI-12Doc2b_FinalDraft_All.pdf
> 
> There is the actual final draft.
> 
> It is taking forever to download.



I tried three times and gave up.  You got it?  I started wondering about a denier DoS attack...


----------



## Abraham3 (Oct 6, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> itfitzme said:
> 
> 
> > This one seems important.
> ...



Why would they do that?


----------



## PMZ (Oct 6, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> itfitzme said:
> 
> 
> > This one seems important.
> ...



And one of your denialist pals will claim that politics trumps science in the search for the truth.


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 6, 2013)

Abraham3 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > itfitzme said:
> ...



Just had that EXACT argument (snow and climate change) with someone ((Mamooth ??)) about 2 weeks ago... Cqn't COUNT the times your clan has DENIED the actual pronouncements of your leadership...

And just last week a similiar argument about Hansen going commando and announcing the increasing intensity and number of storms and the upcoming boiling of the oceans..

We almost always WIN those.. Because when WARMERS turn deniers, they lose their marbles and their memories..


----------



## westwall (Oct 6, 2013)

Abraham3 said:


> itfitzme said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.climatechange2013.org/images/uploads/WGIAR5_WGI-12Doc2b_FinalDraft_All.pdf
> ...









Why waste our time on that?  The report is better for the sceptic side than yours.  More kook losing!


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 6, 2013)

westwall said:


> Abraham3 said:
> 
> 
> > itfitzme said:
> ...



Holy crap.. You should warn folks before changing AVIs like that.. What is that? The "Breast Cancer Awareness Air Corps" ??? Or just the DOD idea of looking inconspicuous???

[EDITED]  fool to Whiskey 71 . No reply.. *I just got the memo*...


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 7, 2013)

Dang......just went back over this thread. Stoopid levels of utter decimation of the AGW alarmist k00ks by the Matrix.

Important we keep this thread going for curious onlookers into this forum......anybody with half a brain will be able to figure it out reading just a few pages in this thread that these people are indeed a religion and that the so-called "consensus" is a relatively moot point in 2013.......and most importantly, that it is the deniers who are on the side of the reality: consensus science is having zero effect on world governments energy policies.   

Matrix domination s*0*ns


----------



## PrometheusBound (Oct 7, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> Dang......just went back over this thread. Stoopid levels of utter decimation of the AGW alarmist k00ks by the Matrix.
> 
> Important we keep this thread going for curious onlookers into this forum......anybody with half a brain will be able to figure it out reading just a few pages in this thread that these people are indeed a religion and that the so-called "consensus" is a relatively moot point in 2013.......and most importantly, that it is the deniers who are on the side of the reality: consensus science is having zero effect on world governments energy policies.
> 
> Matrix domination s*0*ns



Pandered to by pseudoscientist data manipulaters, the eco-colas are all spoiled-rotten Trust Fundies who have such a contempt for the working class that they think the only people who will lose their jobs because of Greenie restrictions are the fatcats.   Sunk in a sick Oedipus Complex, these mutants are obsessed with their hatred of their businessmen Daddies.  Because of the media's obsession with this disposable class, we have to listen to the Snob Mob  Millions of ordinary Americans lose good jobs because of the tantrums of Treehuggers.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 7, 2013)

PrometheusBound said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Dang......just went back over this thread. Stoopid levels of utter decimation of the AGW alarmist k00ks by the Matrix.
> ...



Remember how well the middle class did under the care of the Bushman and the cult?  They lost their jobs,  their savings,  their retirement,  their healthcare and the education of their kids was put at risk. 

Remember  what a functional Congress was like?  The house of the people has been effectively shut down by the Tea Party Mafia. 

Now the cult has been taught to say that all of the damage caused by the cult is the fault of everyone but the cult. 

Now we know that the cult is the cult because they are not smart enough to not be.  

But,  we are.  We can use common sense to avoid what they cannot.  Led to lead the destruction of America. 

All it takes is independent thinking.


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 7, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> Dang......just went back over this thread. Stoopid levels of utter decimation of the AGW alarmist k00ks by the Matrix.
> 
> Important we keep this thread going for curious onlookers into this forum......anybody with half a brain will be able to figure it out reading just a few pages in this thread that these people are indeed a religion and that the so-called "consensus" is a relatively moot point in 2013.......and most importantly, that it is the deniers who are on the side of the reality: consensus science is having zero effect on world governments energy policies.
> 
> Matrix domination s*0*ns



In the words of Credence ClearWater ---- 

"Put me in coach -- I'm ready to play... Today... "       

((Where is IanC? Is he on injured reserve AGAIN?))


----------



## PMZ (Oct 7, 2013)

One thing that we can always count on.  Denialists lying.  So,  when they say that they are winning,  we,  the people,  should celebrate.


----------



## itfitzme (Oct 7, 2013)

PMZ said:


> One thing that we can always count on.  Denialists lying.  So,  when they say that they are winning,  we,  the people,  should celebrate.



As hard as it has been for me to accept, I believe you are correct.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 7, 2013)

PrometheusBound said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Dang......just went back over this thread. Stoopid levels of utter decimation of the AGW alarmist k00ks by the Matrix.
> ...








Might be forced to put this guy on the Matrix!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 8, 2013)

More k00k losing.......and how ironic??

Every nutter environmentalist bolted to the voting booths in 2008 and 2012 to vote for Obama who was going to help them in realizing their green ambitions!!!



*Under Obama, U.S. Leads the World in Oil and Gas Production*

By Will Oremus 

The United States will pass Russia this year to lead the world in production of oil and natural gas, the U.S. Energy Information Administration reports.


America has been closing in on Russia since 2008 thanks to a boom in both oil and gas production, primarily on private lands. This year it&#8217;s on track to out-produce it by a substantial margin. Saudi Arabia is third overall and remains the world&#8217;s largest oil producer&#8212;though the United States may be on track to take that title as well.

World's leading oil, gas producer: US passes Russia under Obama administration.






What can you say except, *000000ps*


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 8, 2013)

skookerbil,

What happens if global warming turns out to be true?


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 8, 2013)

Like I said......every day, more evidence of AGW alarmist's losing..........

How many times in here have the members of the Matrix of Domination said that the science doesn't matter?? Ummm.......that would be many!!

Why?

Because in the real world, "costs" matter. The alarmist will never get that the economics of ANYTHING comes before makey-uppey shit for world governments!!


Outstanding piece here in Realclear yesterday >>>>

RealClearPolicy - On Climate Change, Economics Trumps Science


RealClearPolicy - On Climate Change, Economics Trumps Science










s0ns got.........









[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Peterf (Oct 8, 2013)

Matthew said:


> skookerbil,
> 
> What happens if global warming turns out to be true?



Not a lot.   The average temperature goes up by a half a degree in the next 80 years.

In the brief time since homo sapiens evolved there have been many temp changes much greater than that.   And there will be in the future -  from purely natural causes.

I am sure tthat Canadians here present will join us Swedes in thinking that slightly warmer climate would be no bad thing.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 8, 2013)

Matthew said:


> skookerbil,
> 
> What happens if global warming turns out to be true?




A moot point my friend.


Mathew.....you gotta go back and read Plato, Hobbes and Sir Thomas Moore among others to better understand the mindset of the folks who support radical climate change action. To me, you cant even come in here to debate this stuff without having that as part of the foundation for understanding the climate change dynamic. Marx too......who by the way, never wrote dick about the application of the economics to his endgame, which most people have no clue about. The climate k00ks in here love that guy too. While you are at it, go google some of the on-line UN training guides for developing countries.......they are ALL about wealth distribution with use of climate change policies as a major vehicle. Don't take my word for it......check it out for yourself. Every climate change nut embraces this classless society idea as the ultimate utopia. Make no mistake......they loath capitalism and carbon tax policy is simply another step in the destruction of the capitalistic system they would love to see abolished.


Secondly......there is zero evidence that anything the community of nations do will reverse the effects of man-made global warming.......and that's if the man-made part can be proven.......which it cant be.


Most importantly.......civilized societies simply will never.......and I mean, NEVER make the changes necessary based upon computer models that have frequently been proven to be highly inaccurate. We live in an industrialized society and with it comes standard of living expectations. Try telling the public about the myriad of 21st century conveniences theyd have to give up in an effort to reverse a *"maybe"* of the future. World governments aren't going to go for that level of civil unrest, "Oh......and Im taking my executive order privileges to ban cell phones starting tomorrow!! Since we need to take seriously our efforts to stave off global warming, all plastics will cease to be produced tomorrow!". Tell truck drivers they gotta move food across country using horse and buggy. Ground the jetliners. Force people to bike to work. Yup.....ahhh........that'll be embraced by most everybody!!!


Matthew......bottom line? In the coming decades, innovation in technology will emerge and people will laugh their asses off looking back at the early 2000's when a bunch of k00ks were pushing for 17th century energy idea's like solar power and wind power. Until then, the costs are prohibitive, thus, the science isn't going to matter.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Abraham3 (Oct 8, 2013)

Peterf said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > skookerbil,
> ...



You might want to ask the Swedes living on the coast who will see rising sea levels and more storm surge.  Or the world's farmers who will see their crops withered from drought or washed away by floods.  Or the people who were formerly fed by those farmers crops.  Or the billion and a half people on the planet whose drinking water comes from melted snow and ice that'll no longer be present.  

In the brief time that homo sapiens has been present, neither CO2 nor temperature have ever risen as fast as they have over the last 150 years.  Humans can probably get along with a lot of change - as long as they have the time to adapt and compensate.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 8, 2013)

Abraham3 said:


> Peterf said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...











[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## SSDD (Oct 8, 2013)

PMZ said:


> One thing that we can always count on.  Denialists lying.  So,  when they say that they are winning,  we,  the people,  should celebrate.



You know you have a problem when you hear the truth as a lie...but then if you have that problem you wouldn't realize it would you?  Trust me....you are the victim of a hoax.  You have drank bad kool aid and it is having an adverse effect on your mind.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 8, 2013)

SSDD said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > One thing that we can always count on.  Denialists lying.  So,  when they say that they are winning,  we,  the people,  should celebrate.
> ...




Indeed.......

Yo Abe....gotta pick one of these up if you have a dog!! Thing is the shit!!! Only 10 bucks!! Highly effective! Grab one while you can!








[/URL][/IMG]



AsSeenOnTV.com | The Official Source for As Seen On TV Products


----------



## Peterf (Oct 8, 2013)

Abraham3 said:


> Peterf said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Sorry but you have chosen a bad example.     Sweden is still RISING by a little under 1 cm a year consequent on the release of pressure from the melting of the 2 km thick ice layer in the last ice age.   This land rise is faster than any predicted rise in sea levels.   What were good harbours with good access through deep water channels only 2 or 3 hundred years ago are now out of use.

So Swedes living on the coast would benefit from a rise in sea levels - which of course is not happening.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 8, 2013)

Peterf said:


> Abraham3 said:
> 
> 
> > Peterf said:
> ...


----------



## PMZ (Oct 8, 2013)

AGW will create winners and losers.  More of the latter. It will further our extreme wealth distribution which has shown a correlation with very slow to negative economic growth. 

But only for a few hundred years. Once we've adapted to both a new climate and a fuel-less and waste-less energy system good times will come back.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 8, 2013)

PMZ said:


> AGW will create winners and losers.  More of the latter. It will further our extreme wealth distribution which has shown a correlation with very slow to negative economic growth.
> 
> But only for a few hundred years. Once we've adapted to both a new climate and a fuel-less and waste-less energy system good times will come back.



You're just thrilled at the idea of Americans wallowing in grinding poverty, aren't you?


----------



## PMZ (Oct 8, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > AGW will create winners and losers.  More of the latter. It will further our extreme wealth distribution which has shown a correlation with very slow to negative economic growth.
> ...



No.  I'm working to minimize what's inevitable.  I've never experienced problems solving themselves spontaneously.


----------



## mamooth (Oct 8, 2013)

It's interesting to classify the 'tards by their type of retardation. I'll just stick with the current regulars here.

On the bottom layer, you have the megatards. Clueless on logic, science, history, ethics, everything, and incapable of anything except parroting the crazy dogma of their rightwingdingdong political cult. Nobody pays any attention to them, and that really upsets them, since attention is what they crave. Hence, we help them out occasionally by pointing and laughing. In that category, we have:

Skook
Frank
Dave
Toddster
Bripat

A step up from that, you've got the engitards -- engineers or other minor techies who have delusions of being scientists. They have experience in one narrow field, so they  assume themselves to be supergeniuses in all fields, leading to much hilarity when they dive into a field they don't have a clue about. They tend to be angry that the world hasn't recognized them as supergeniuses. In that group we have:

SSDD
Westwall
Flac

And a step up from that ... well, if you're brighter than the brighter denialists, you won't be a denialist. So there is no step up for them. There's just "megatard" and "engitard". The commonality between the groups is that all are card carrying members of a 'tard political cult. Unless you've been programmed by the rightwingcrazycult, you can't get nutty enough to fall for all the 'tard conspiracy theories which make up their cult's dogma.

With that said, let's open this week's tard-off. Denialists, put forth your best attempts, as they will be graded. May the best 'tard win!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 8, 2013)

mamooth said:


> It's interesting to classify the 'tards by their type of retardation. I'll just stick with the current regulars here.
> 
> On the bottom layer, you have the megatards. Clueless on logic, science, history, ethics, everything, and incapable of anything except parroting the crazy dogma of their rightwingdingdong political cult. Nobody pays any attention to them, and that really upsets them, since attention is what they crave. Hence, we help them out occasionally by pointing and laughing. In that category, we have:
> 
> ...



What's the 'tard category for those who think life on Earth started 500 million years ago, the Carboniferous Period was inhospitable for life and plutonium isn't for reactors?


----------



## Rebelitarian (Oct 8, 2013)

That and since this thing called climategate where Global Warming Data was all fabricates by scientists paid off by bankers to spew such crap so the banks could have carbon taxes to fund their world bank by metering everyone's movement like a taxicab meter.

No surprise why such a ponzi scam didn't take off.


----------



## mamooth (Oct 8, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> What's the 'tard category for those who think life on Earth started 500 million years ago, the Carboniferous Period was inhospitable for life and plutonium isn't for reactors?



A 3 for you, Todd. Try harder. Bitter and whiny is not 'tardish.

New boy rebel gets a 5. Old and unoriginal, but at least it's retarded.


----------



## Peterf (Oct 8, 2013)

PMZ said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



Imaginary problems, like AGW, can be solved very quickly by a bit of deimagining.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 8, 2013)

mamooth said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > What's the 'tard category for those who think life on Earth started 500 million years ago, the Carboniferous Period was inhospitable for life and plutonium isn't for reactors?
> ...



Your associate was bitter and whiny? Okay, can't disagree with you there.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 8, 2013)

mamooth said:


> It's interesting to classify the 'tards by their type of retardation. I'll just stick with the current regulars here.
> 
> On the bottom layer, you have the megatards. Clueless on logic, science, history, ethics, everything, and incapable of anything except parroting the crazy dogma of their rightwingdingdong political cult. Nobody pays any attention to them, and that really upsets them, since attention is what they crave. Hence, we help them out occasionally by pointing and laughing. In that category, we have:
> 
> ...







Meanwhile.......we have the USMESSAGEBOARD intellectuals.......who are.......










I much prefer to be a winning 'tard!!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 8, 2013)

LOL.....more k00k losing >>>>


*What climate change? Fewer people than EVER believe the world is really warming up*
By: Owen Bennett
Published: Thu, September 19, 2013

CLIMATE change scepticism is rapidly increasing in the UK with a FIFTH of people now unconvinced the world's temperature is changing.

A report from the UK Energy Research Centre also shows the number of those who resolutely do not believe in climate change has more than quadrupled since 2005.

The Government funded report shows 19 per cent of people are climate change disbelievers - up from just four per cent in 2005 - while nine per cent did not know.

The report comes as climate change scientists working on a landmark UN report on climate change are struggling to explain why global warming appears to have slowed down in the past 15 years even though greenhouse gas emissions keep rising.  

Dr. Roy Spencer, a former NASA scientist and author of Climate Confusion, argues in his influential blog the UN report shows scientists are being forced to "recognise reality".



What climate change? Fewer people than EVER believe the world is really warming up | UK | News | Daily Express


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 8, 2013)

Heres to the 'Tards!!!!!!!


----------



## itfitzme (Oct 8, 2013)

mamooth said:


> It's interesting to classify the 'tards by their type of retardation. I'll just stick with the current regulars here.
> 
> On the bottom layer, you have the megatards. Clueless on logic, science, history, ethics, everything, and incapable of anything except parroting the crazy dogma of their rightwingdingdong political cult. Nobody pays any attention to them, and that really upsets them, since attention is what they crave. Hence, we help them out occasionally by pointing and laughing. In that category, we have:
> 
> ...



We should move this over to the "why do people deny...." thread.

Newton has taught us that the significant question is not "why" but "how".  I think we can get more traction out of that.


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 8, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> LOL.....more k00k losing >>>>
> 
> 
> *What climate change? Fewer people than EVER believe the world is really warming up*
> ...



Careful man. Folks who are CERTIFIED deniers and don't think the Earth is on a longer term warming trend at all ---- are "not winning".. The fact that their numbers are going up is just a side effect of the beat-down on the climate change clowns who believe we are on the cusp of destruction because of CO2.  And blowback from the lying and obvious agi-prop that warmers have been orchestrating for 30 yrs now.. Uhhh CBS news ring a bell?



Carry on...


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 8, 2013)

LOL.....in England, emission regulations on industry has resulted in the government warning of "winter blackouts"!!!. British manufacturing may be forced to move overseas, which of course will be awesome for jobs in a country already taking it up the pooper.

The greens can always be certain to be successful at one thing ALL THE TIME!!! Fucking things up!!

More k00k losing >>>>


Man-Made Energy Crisis


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 8, 2013)

And the Matrix dominating yet again with another kick to the balls of the AGW alarmist nutters!!!

They say the science is mattering!!!

We say...........fAiL >>>>



*

U.S. Oil and Natural Gas to Reach Levels Not Seen in Decades . . . Again*

Saturday, October 5, 2013 

Oil and natural gas production are expected to reach increasingly high levels as production on private lands continues to grow and as shale formations continue to increase their output of oil and gas using hydraulic fracturing and directional drilling technology. Several states have been at the forefront of the shale production movement, but the best recognized is North Dakota, whose unemployment rate is less than half that of the nation, whose economy is growing at over 13 percent per year, and whose state revenues are overflowing. Several other states are now interested in following in North Dakotas footsteps to get themselves financially healthy.  These states include but are not limited to California, Illinois, North Carolina, and Ohio.


U.S. Oil and Natural Gas to Reach Levels Not Seen in Decades . . . Again


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 8, 2013)

I love this thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mamooth (Oct 8, 2013)

Skooks stuff is retarded, but old. Still gets a 6, however, due to sheer quantity. You other 'tards will have to step up your game to beat the reigning champion.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 8, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> LOL.....in England, emission regulations on industry has resulted in the government warning of "winter blackouts"!!!. British manufacturing may be forced to move overseas, which of course will be awesome for jobs in a country already taking it up the pooper.
> 
> The greens can always be certain to be successful at one thing ALL THE TIME!!! Fucking things up!!
> 
> ...



Finding justifications for doing the wrong thing for the wrong reasons is what liberalism is all about.  It's just a grab bag of rationalizations for fleecing and enslaving the populace.  That's why they all latched onto global warming. I knew it was a scam when I saw how the liberals so eagerly joined the Holy Church of AGW.  What a shock that the solution to anthropogenic global warming turned out to be the exact same agenda that liberals and their commie brethren have been pushing for decades!


----------



## Abraham3 (Oct 8, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > LOL.....in England, emission regulations on industry has resulted in the government warning of "winter blackouts"!!!. British manufacturing may be forced to move overseas, which of course will be awesome for jobs in a country already taking it up the pooper.
> ...



Wha?!?  Cleaning up the environment?  Practicing conservation?  Radical dude... radical.


----------



## itfitzme (Oct 8, 2013)

Abraham3 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



Oh, making sure that grandma has medical care, don't forget that.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 9, 2013)

mamooth said:


> Skooks stuff is retarded, but old. Still gets a 6, however, due to sheer quantity. You other 'tards will have to step up your game to beat the reigning champion.




Taking bows s0n!!!


Check that last post of mine!!! Was laughing my balls off as I clicked the submit button!!






But just in case curious minds missed it >>>>

*What climate change? Fewer people than EVER believe the world is really warming up*
By: Owen Bennett
Published: Thu, September 19, 2013

A report from the UK Energy Research Centre also shows the number of those who resolutely do not believe in climate change has more than quadrupled since 2005.

What climate change? Fewer people than EVER believe the world is really warming up | UK | News | Daily Express.




Nobody is listening to the k00ks anymore!!! Because all of their "predictions" based upon BS "models".........have been WRONG!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 9, 2013)

By the way.......for people who are paying attention,, you know a far left person is losing the debate when you see the predictable digression to the personal attacks like "retard" etc.......its their MO. Simply displays more domination by the Matrix!! We expose their hoax.......and they get furious!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 9, 2013)

Also by the way.......this thread is soon going to be considered the "perpetual thread of Matrix domination" because its gonna be riding the top of the forum page most every day!!


Gotta keep it real s0ns.........


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 9, 2013)

Todays first entry.......the scam of wind as a source of energy and how it will never amount to dick >>>>>>


Keeping It Real With Wind Energy - Science News - redOrbit


----------



## PMZ (Oct 9, 2013)

Fundamental to conservativism is the belief that the Bushman wasn't the worst President in history, who came close to destroying the country,  a belief that one must suspend reality to hold. He employed conservative non government.  It was a colossal failure as it always will be. End of the Republican line unless they find the middle of the road again.


----------



## westwall (Oct 9, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Fundamental to conservativism is the belief that the Bushman wasn't the worst President in history, who came close to destroying the country,  a belief that one must suspend reality to hold. He employed conservative non government.  It was a colossal failure as it always will be. End of the Republican line unless they find the middle of the road again.








So, when presented with a paper that calls into question the efficacy of your vaunted windfarms you retort with "it's all BOOOOOSH's fault!"

  Priceless, simply priceless.  I agree Skooks, you can't top this level of entertainment!


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 9, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> Todays first entry.......the scam of wind as a source of energy and how it will never amount to dick >>>>>>
> 
> 
> Keeping It Real With Wind Energy - Science News - redOrbit



I am relieved that REAL analysis of the failings of wind power are starting to emerge.
I was getting tired of being the pessimist.. NOW --- I can ease up and be more optimistic about the things that actually would make a diff. 

HOWEVER --- they really didn't address ALL of reasons why wind power is NOT an alternative to a reliable generator and has calculable limits to its implementation in grid operations.. But you're right --- the message is getting out...


----------



## PMZ (Oct 9, 2013)

So far you have conclusively proven that wind is not the only solution to the problem that we have no alternative but to solve.  

Nobody disagrees.  Move on.


----------



## PrometheusBound (Oct 9, 2013)

mamooth said:


> It's interesting to classify the 'tards by their type of retardation. I'll just stick with the current regulars here.
> 
> On the bottom layer, you have the megatards. Clueless on logic, science, history, ethics, everything, and incapable of anything except parroting the crazy dogma of their rightwingdingdong political cult. Nobody pays any attention to them, and that really upsets them, since attention is what they crave. Hence, we help them out occasionally by pointing and laughing. In that category, we have:
> 
> ...



Like Lenin, you love to arrange human beings as if they were inanimate objects on a toy-train setup.


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 9, 2013)

Hey Skooks.. Wake the freak up.. You're falling down on the job.. 



> Tropics will be the first region to be hit hard by global warming - latimes.com
> 
> The shifts to consistently warmer temperatures in the world&#8217;s climates pose a considerable threat to thousands of plant and animal species. They would either have to move, adapt or face extinction.
> 
> ...



A geography prof.. with NO REAL NUMBERS being reproduced in the press. ((Not a single number in the LA Times version). No apparent modeling, just reading the historical temp chart and the tea leaves.. The jackass is giving dates BY CITY for his apocalyptic predictions... 

We are down to the kamikaze resistance here.. Composed of a few grad students that the press calls "climate scientists"...


----------



## PrometheusBound (Oct 9, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> LOL.....in England, emission regulations on industry has resulted in the government warning of "winter blackouts"!!!. British manufacturing may be forced to move overseas, which of course will be awesome for jobs in a country already taking it up the pooper.
> 
> The greens can always be certain to be successful at one thing ALL THE TIME!!! Fucking things up!!
> 
> ...



They are trust-fundie treehuggers.   Why should they care if working-class people lose their jobs?   The Greenheads' Daddies, who own the outsourcing corporations, will always take care of them.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 9, 2013)

PrometheusBound said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > LOL.....in England, emission regulations on industry has resulted in the government warning of "winter blackouts"!!!. British manufacturing may be forced to move overseas, which of course will be awesome for jobs in a country already taking it up the pooper.
> ...



This is want you want to be true.  It's not.  Your move.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 9, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> Hey Skooks.. Wake the freak up.. You're falling down on the job..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No evidence to support what you want to be true. When you have evidence,  come back and tell us about it.  Until then,  nobody cares what you want.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 9, 2013)

PrometheusBound said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > It's interesting to classify the 'tards by their type of retardation. I'll just stick with the current regulars here.
> ...



More what you wish was true.  Nobody cares.  Man up and post evidence.


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 9, 2013)

PMZ said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Skooks.. Wake the freak up.. You're falling down on the job..
> ...



You have no awareness of what I just posted do you? I wake up this morning to a Yahoo news item on my homepage that says.. 

*Temperatures to go OFF THE CHART by 2047.* 

It was there as an ACTUAL NEWS ITEM.. I just gave you the background story on that cheap propaganda item that blocks out REAL NEWS.. You tell me -- there's nothing wrong here. Your credibility and your sanity is completely depleted.. 

A GEOGRAPHY PROF and his grad students. *NO VISIBLE EVIDENCE, NO VISIBLE PROOF*.. The press don't NEED that shit anymore.. We're DOOMED.. And it's largely because of useless DUPES like you who are living in a Noam Chomsky cocoon and fuk up this country... 

Back to your cage..


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 9, 2013)

LMAO......more losing for the k00ks!! Only the nutters would think people are home saying, "Shit....this global warming is killing us with this mega-historic October snowstorm!!"


Shutdown worsens historic blizzard that killed tens of thousands of South Dakota cattle - U.S. News


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 9, 2013)

more...........


----------



## westwall (Oct 9, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> LMAO......more losing for the k00ks!! Only the nutters would think people are home saying, "Shit....this global warming is killing us with this mega-historic October snowstorm!!"
> 
> 
> Shutdown worsens historic blizzard that killed tens of thousands of South Dakota cattle - U.S. News








The Farmers Almanac (which is FAAAAARRRR more accurate than any climatologist has EVER been) said it was going to be an especially harsh and long winter.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 10, 2013)

mamooth said:


> It's interesting to classify the 'tards by their type of retardation. I'll just stick with the current regulars here.
> 
> On the bottom layer, you have the megatards. Clueless on logic, science, history, ethics, everything, and incapable of anything except parroting the crazy dogma of their rightwingdingdong political cult. Nobody pays any attention to them, and that really upsets them, since attention is what they crave. Hence, we help them out occasionally by pointing and laughing. In that category, we have:
> 
> ...



Your ranking of the degree of "tardness" is based purely on how much they are willing to concede to the ultimate retard test:  belief in anthropogenic global warming.  In other words, the exact opposite of being a tard.  You rank at the top of the tardness scale by that measure.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 10, 2013)

PMZ said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Skooks.. Wake the freak up.. You're falling down on the job..
> ...



You're the one who needs to produce the evidence.  Metaphorically speaking, you're the one who claims to have seen bigfoot.


----------



## westwall (Oct 10, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...







Seen bigfoot?  Nah, these guys have MATED with bigfoot!


----------



## mamooth (Oct 10, 2013)

At this point, the denialists are only in it to get their daily hate-fix.

They don't care about what's true any longer. They just care about hating their perceived enemies. Kind of a sad way to go through life, but they've made their choices.


----------



## westwall (Oct 10, 2013)

mamooth said:


> At this point, the denialists are only in it to get their daily hate-fix.
> 
> They don't care about what's true any longer. They just care about hating their perceived enemies. Kind of a sad way to go through life, but they've made their choices.










What is truth?  Priests are always talking to us about "truth".  Scientists don't.  We aren't interested in "truth".  We are interested in facts.


----------



## Abraham3 (Oct 10, 2013)

westwall said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > At this point, the denialists are only in it to get their daily hate-fix.
> ...



Excellent.  Will you join me in an effort to correct people demanding PROOF where none is to be found?


----------



## PrometheusBound (Oct 10, 2013)

PMZ said:


> PrometheusBound said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



Nature is a pretty sight only to those sitting pretty.  My detection of what is behind all these Limousine Liberal perversions does not appear in the professional media or the Internet.  The truth is what they don't let you hear or even think is possible.  

 These disposable Heirheads don't have minds of their own but are entirely and subconsciously driven by class instinct; thus their pushy "born to rule" attitude and refusal to let you talk back.  They lie to themselves about what motivates them.   They are so spoiled that they never question what could be driving their passion.


----------



## PrometheusBound (Oct 10, 2013)

PMZ said:


> PrometheusBound said:
> 
> 
> > mamooth said:
> ...



Your snobbish and conceited attitude is evidence that you are a spoiled brat who has no place in a free man's society.   If we can't take away your unearned privileges legally, the least we can do is expose that your only motivation is that you think you were born to rule us.   There's no reason we should pay any attention to what your clique says or the "evidence" it funds.  You are mutants who hate the human race but think you are an evolved superior species destined to replace us.


----------



## Abraham3 (Oct 10, 2013)

Why don't we stop insulting each other?  We can always quit being polite if it's just unbearable.


----------



## westwall (Oct 10, 2013)

Abraham3 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > mamooth said:
> ...









I would be happy with facts.  So far the climatologists are limited to terribly bad computer models which you idiots think is data.  Here's a hint, they're not data, nor are they facts.  They are science fiction.


----------



## westwall (Oct 10, 2013)

Abraham3 said:


> Why don't we stop insulting each other?  We can always quit being polite if it's just unbearable.









I treat everyone as civilly as they treat me.


----------



## mamooth (Oct 10, 2013)

westwall said:


> I treat everyone as civilly as they treat me.



I don't call you names, but you constantly fling "admiral" me, with the insinuation being I lied about my military service.

So, are you a liar when you claim to be civil, or will you stop doing that?


----------



## mamooth (Oct 10, 2013)

westwall said:


> I would be happy with facts.  So far the climatologists are limited to terribly bad computer models which you idiots think is data.  Here's a hint, they're not data, nor are they facts.  They are science fiction.



That cult nonsense of yours has been refuted a dozen times. Since you're just babbling dishonest cult fiction now, why should anyone take you seriously?

Look, nobody can stop you from screaming debunked fables. But who do you think you're fooling with them? Even you have to be aware by now that your whole charade is collapsing. Shouldn't you be planning ahead and thinking about a retreat strategy?


----------



## mamooth (Oct 10, 2013)

PrometheusBound said:


> You are mutants who hate the human race but think you are an evolved superior species destined to replace us.



Finally, a serious effort at 'tardishness! I give it a 9. This is definitely the new leader in this week's 'tard-off.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 10, 2013)

westwall said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > At this point, the denialists are only in it to get their daily hate-fix.
> ...



What's the relationship between facts and truth?


----------



## Abraham3 (Oct 10, 2013)

westwall said:


> Abraham3 said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't we stop insulting each other?  We can always quit being polite if it's just unbearable.
> ...



Then you are putting them in charge.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 10, 2013)

Anybody who looks in any of the forums on the board can identify an absolute truth in any debate: those advocating for the ideas of the far left are invariably miserable. Perpetual state of misery. These people hate me with a passion and it is evident in almost every response I get as long as Ive been in here. Ive been called every word ever invented to besmirch a person......which for me is the ultimate compliment!! That's why Im always laughing my ass off in here!!! Never tire of publically humiliating the hopelessly duped.....its the total hook for coming in here.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 10, 2013)

Back to topic.......

More evidence the k00ks are losing!!!

Now the bomb throwing has reached the point of the alarmist contingent talking about mass extinctions in the next 3 decades!!! Well......when you're not winning the bombs you throw have to get a bit bigger!!!


World to roast by 2047, film at 11 | Watts Up With That?


----------



## PMZ (Oct 10, 2013)

It's quite clear that you've earned all of the disrespect that you've been shown. Maybe more.


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 11, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> Back to topic.......
> 
> More evidence the k00ks are losing!!!
> 
> ...



OK --- Show of hands from the warmer bench.. Which of you CONDONES this hysteria? Who thinks scaring the kiddies is justified when all the coverage of this study barely shows a single number? 

You BELIEVE these predictions? You give cred to a geographer running climate models and doing atmos physics and oceanography with a couple grad students? 

((Forget the fact that YOU PAID FOR this crap.. Tho NOAA says "the contents of this report do not neccessarily represent the views of NOAA")) Of course those views don't represent NOAA.. You just KNEW what you were buying you cheezy liars... 

Really want to hear from you......


----------



## westwall (Oct 11, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Back to topic.......
> ...








Scary monsters of course....


----------



## Impenitent (Oct 11, 2013)

"Don't Fear Global Warming"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvK2GQSBRMc&feature=youtube_gdata_player]More Cowbell - YouTube[/ame]


All our times have come
Here, but now they're gone
Seasons don't fear Global Warming
Nor do the wind, the sun or the rain
(We can be like they are)

Come on baby
(Don't fear Global Warming)
It's pure freedom
(Don't fear Global Warming)
We'll be able to fly
(Don't fear Global Warming)
Baby I'm your man

La, la la, la la
La, la la, la la

Valentine is done
Summer's starting soon
Fall and Winter
Are together in eternity
(Fall and Winter)

400 parts per million every day
(Warm is better anyway)
400 parts per million every day
(it's a cycle anyway)
Another 400 coming any day
(It's plant food anyway)

Come on baby
(Don't fear Global Warming)
It's pure freedom
(Don't fear Global Warming)
We'll be able to fly
(Don't fear Global Warming)
Baby I'm your man

La, la la, la la
La, la la, la la

Love of fossil fuel was fun
Here but now they're gone

Came the last night of sadness
And it was clear they couldn't find food
Then the door was open and the sun seared
The candles melted and then disappeared
The sun burned high noon and he appeared
(Saying, "Don't be afraid")

Come on baby
(And she had no fear)
And she ran to him
(Then they started to fly)
They looked backward and said goodbye
(She had become like they are)
She had taken his hand
(She had become like they are)

Come on baby
(Don't fear Global Warming)



More cow farts!


----------



## PrometheusBound (Oct 11, 2013)

mamooth said:


> PrometheusBound said:
> 
> 
> > You are mutants who hate the human race but think you are an evolved superior species destined to replace us.
> ...



There you go again, appointing yourself as the infallible father-figure professor and us as the dumb students you have to knock some sense into.   Will I get an A if I kneel, bow, and repent my mortal sin of thinking for myself?  To real men, what you call "deny" means "defy."

OLD SCHOOL:  Paul Bunyan
NEW AGE:  Paul Lynde

OLD SCHOOL:  Daniel Boone
NEW AGE:  Boondoggle


----------



## PrometheusBound (Oct 11, 2013)

PMZ said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > mamooth said:
> ...



Truth connects the dots, facts only collect the dots.


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 11, 2013)

PrometheusBound said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Had to wait quite awhile.. But that was actually a cogent observation.. 
See if ya can do more of that --- without the death threats and the bullshit..


----------



## PrometheusBound (Oct 11, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> Back to topic.......
> 
> More evidence the k00ks are losing!!!
> 
> ...



The whole movement is a Stephen King screenplay.


----------



## mamooth (Oct 11, 2013)

Separated at birth -- denialists and Charlie Sheen.

I am on a drug  its called Charlie Sheen. Its not available because if you try it, you will die. Your face will melt off and your children will weep over your exploded body.

If you borrowed my brain for five seconds, youd be like, Dude! Cant handle it, unplug this bastard! It fires in a way thats maybe not from, uh this terrestrial realm.

People cant figure me out, they cant process me, I dont expect them to. You cant process me with the normal brain.

I wish him nothing but pain in his silly travels especially if they wind up in my octagon. Clearly I have defeated this earthworm with my words  imagine what I would have done with my fire breathing fists.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 11, 2013)

mamooth said:


> Separated at birth -- denialists and Charlie Sheen.
> 
> I am on a drug  its called Charlie Sheen. Its not available because if you try it, you will die. Your face will melt off and your children will weep over your exploded body.
> 
> ...



Charlie Sheen is a typical I am omnipotent conservative.  He and they need to be told to get out of the way.  Won't lead,  can't follow leaves that as their only choice.  Stay out of the way.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 11, 2013)

PMZ said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > Separated at birth -- denialists and Charlie Sheen.
> ...



Charlie Sheen is as liberal as you can get.  His dad is practically a communist.

Just about all of your premises are dead wrong, aren't they?


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 11, 2013)

mamooth said:


> Separated at birth -- denialists and Charlie Sheen.
> 
> I am on a drug  its called Charlie Sheen. Its not available because if you try it, you will die. Your face will melt off and your children will weep over your exploded body.
> 
> ...



Charlie Sheen is a far left liberal.  big surprise there, eh?


----------



## Abraham3 (Oct 12, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Back to topic.......
> ...



Which of us has ever quoted Bob Geldorf?

Which of us has ever suggested musicians or any other untrained entertainer celebrities were good reference sources in this discussion?

I might again ask which of you have ever criticized absurd or even dangerous commentary from people on your side of the argument, but then I realize that it is you that are the source of such comments. 

If you're really concerned about the welfare of "the kiddies", might I suggest a better approach might to be stop straining to find nonsense like this about which to argue and start thinking about the world in which they will be forced to live, courtesy of the choices YOU and I make today.  Worrying about the state of your petroleum stocks (or whatever it is that drives you to take the positions you do) isn't helping anyone.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 12, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Back to topic.......
> ...





Hey FlaCal......like the title of this thread says.......more proof the k00ks are losing!!

Two weeks ago, the alarmist nutters were behind an effort to push that the waters on the earth would soon be "boiling"!!! Classic losing......its always been absurd with these people and now we have gotten to the point of a new level of bomb throwing!! I love this shit......just reinforces everything for me.


We should start a thread called, *"GUESS THE NEW BOMB THROWING RUSE!!"*
and have fun trying to get out front on this for some laughs.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 12, 2013)

Talking about "bombs"......wait'll this political bomb goes off in Germany!!!


Germany's Renewable Energy Subsidies Could Threaten Economic Growth - Forbes



When Germans finally figure out what this obsession with global warming is going to cost them in the form of their electric bills which increase by 11.5 million dollars this year!!!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 12, 2013)

From yesterdays REALCLEAR ENERGY >>>>



*Cold European Winter Could Create Energy Crisis, Cap Gemini Says*

By Sally Bakewell - Oct 9, 2013 7:01 PM 


A cold winter may plunge Europe into an energy crisis because of the over-reliance on renewable energy and the shutting of natural gas-fired generators, Cap Gemini SA (CAP) said in a report. 

Gas-fired generators are running at utilization rates that are too low to meet their fixed costs as grids favor subsidized renewable power, the Paris-based management consultancy said today. About 60 percent or 130,000 megawatts of Europe&#8217;s gas-generation capacity is at risk of closing by 2016, it said, citing IHS Inc. (IHS) estimates. 

&#8220;These plants -- that are indispensable to ensure security of supply during peak hours -- are being replaced by volatile and non-schedulable renewable energy installations that are heavily subsidized,&#8221; according to the report, produced with Exane BNP Paribas, law firm CMS Bureau Francis Lefebvre Lyon SELAS and think tank VaasaETT. 

*Generators are switching to cheaper coal for baseload power as the U.S. exports the fuel amid a shale-drilling boom that has driven up domestic gas demand, Cap Gemini said. The collapse of the cost of carbon credits has strengthened the appeal of the polluting fuel.* 

The consultancy urged reform of the emissions-trading system to boost the price of emitting carbon. It also called for a coordinated European capacity market to pay plants to ensure there&#8217;s enough capacity in reserve at periods of high demand. 

&#8220;Without longer-term economic incentives to invest in new and vital energy infrastructure and in the face of a declining utility margins and revenue, longer term security of energy supply could be in jeopardy,&#8221; Colette Lewiner, energy adviser to Cap Gemini&#8217;s chairman, said in the report. 


Cold European Winter Could Create Energy Crisis, Cap Gemini Says - Bloomberg




These poor fucks in Europe better be praying the Thames doesn't freeze over like last winter!!!! ( first time in 80 years )



Europeans will love green energy even more when they are waking up to freezing their asses off saying, "WTF??"





LMAO.......I'll let my pals from the Domination Matrix caption this story!!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 12, 2013)




----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 12, 2013)

Matrix bump.......because this thread is the shit.


----------



## mamooth (Oct 12, 2013)

Skook, why do you think the oceans are boiling? You've always been a 'tard before, but that new claim of yours is reaching new heights of 'tardery.

Anyways, good luck to you and all the denialist 'tards with your quest to convince people the oceans are boiling. I'm sure everyone will think it's very sensible of you to make that claim.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 12, 2013)

Read up my friends........you cant make this shit up!!!!



The Green Agenda


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 12, 2013)

Heres a pretty great connect the dots exercise.......can be completed by people with even only half a brain!!!

Links UN policy/training with wealth redistribution as its primary goal.......even its training materials reference the need to push global warming.



Here is one of their Intro's/Summary of workshops they offer.......

* Joint Workshop on the Framework for Various Approaches,
 Non-Market-Based Approaches and the New Market Mechanism*
7 October 2013
 Bonn, Germany
 In an opening speech at the three-day joint workshop, UNFCCC Executive Secretary Christiana Figueres underlined the important role of non-market and market-based approaches in increasing ambition with regard to emission reduction. 



Talk about rigged BS.....there ya go!!!




But don't take my word for it ( hopelessly duped naïve need not click )>>>>




Obama Nominee: Redistribute Wealth To Keep Poor From Cutting Trees | CNS News


Sustainable Procurement | UNDP


Climate change | Gateway to the United Nations systems work on climate change


United Nations Framework Convention on Climate Change



Its what this scam has been and will always be about!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 12, 2013)

*I LOVE THIS FORUM*


----------



## itfitzme (Oct 12, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> *I LOVE THIS FORUM*



Your entire premise relies on AWG being false and other assumptions. Unfortunately, AWG is correct and easily demonstrated.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 12, 2013)

itfitzme said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > *I LOVE THIS FORUM*
> ...















Whats that they say? Opinions are like assholes..........



As I have said repeatedly and backed up with hundreds of links ( many on this thread), the science isn't mattering!!! The AGW climate crusaders are losing and in epic fashion I might add.......a quick gander through the pages on this thread illustrates the domination!!! 30+ pages long now.......and soon to be 100+


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 12, 2013)

not mattering.........











*Oooooooooops!!!*


----------



## itfitzme (Oct 12, 2013)

I am still looking for this proof that the skeptics are winning.  So far, there isn't any because the simple fact is that temps have continued to rise in concert with CO2 emissions.  So, I fail to see what the skeptics have "won".


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 12, 2013)

itfitzme said:


> I am still looking for this proof that the skeptics are winning.  So far, there isn't any because the simple fact is that temps have continued to rise in concert with CO2 emissions.  So, I fail to see what the skeptics have "won".





Like the man above said s0n......you're not getting it.


The debate ONLY matters as to how it is influencing energy production. Its not. Nothing is going to change that short of a 70+ degree 3 week temperature run in mid-January in northern Alaska!! WHen we see people water skiing in northern Alaska in mid-January on a lake, then it might matter.

The whole concept of AGW is nothing but an internet/acedemic hobby. It is influencing nothing in the real world = the science isn't mattering.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 12, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> itfitzme said:
> 
> 
> > I am still looking for this proof that the skeptics are winning.  So far, there isn't any because the simple fact is that temps have continued to rise in concert with CO2 emissions.  So, I fail to see what the skeptics have "won".
> ...



It seems like the reason that you've fallen so hard for Republican media propaganda is that you believe that your opinion determines reality.  That is the most bizarre delusion that I've ever heard of.  

There is zero money being invested in fossil fuel energy production.  It's all going to sustainable,  permanent solutions.  The fact that, either you just don't like that,  or are not aware of it,  is completely irrelevant.  Thats still the way things are.  

You are perfectly free to continue howling at the moon. That will have exactly the same effect on the moon  that you're having on our solving the AGW problem that has to be,  is,  and will be,  solved.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 12, 2013)

*There is zero money being invested in fossil fuel energy production. It's all going to sustainable, permanent solutions. *

Large oil firms hit record U.S. spending in 2012, as profits drop

The largest oil and gas companies increased their investment in onshore U.S. exploration, with a record $185.6 billion in capital expenditures in 2012, according to a study released Tuesday.

The Ernst & Young analysis found that independent energy companies, those that explore for and produce oil and natural gas but do not have refining operations, are driving the pursuit of domestic oil and are investing larger and larger shares of their profits in future projects.

Fuel Fix » Large oil firms hit record U.S. spending in 2012, as profits drop

Fucking moron.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 12, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *There is zero money being invested in fossil fuel energy production. It's all going to sustainable, permanent solutions. *
> 
> Large oil firms hit record U.S. spending in 2012, as profits drop
> 
> ...



Now you can see why they have invested so much in recruiting minds like yours.  They're in their end game.  Fossil fuels are harder to find,  lower quality,  and require more transportation to the point of use,  but as long as people trained as you've been can keep demand in front of supply,  there is still profit to be made. Of course the only way to keep demand up is to slow the inevitable replacement with sustainable. 

So,  you are part of a cult useful for something.  Maintaining big oil profits even though it's at the expense of future generations.  

And conservatives wonder why they're being moved out of government. 

Fucking traitor.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 12, 2013)

KEY FINDINGSGlobal investment in renewable power and fuels increased 17% to a new record of $257 billion in 2011. Developing economies made up 35% of this total investment, compared to 65% for developed economies. The US closed in on China in the race to be the lead investor in renewable energy, with a 57% leap in its outlays to $51 billion. India however displayed the fastest expansion rate for investment of any large renewables market in the world in 2011, with a 62% increase to $12 billion. One of the dominant features of the renewable energy landscape in 2011 was falling technology costs. Photovoltaic module prices fell by close to 50%, and onshore wind turbine prices by between 5% and 10%. These changes brought these two leading renewable power technologies closer to competitiveness with fossil-fuel alternatives such as coal and gas.The other key feature was a weakening in policy support for renewable energy in many developed countries. This reflected austerity pressures, particularly in Europe, and legislative deadlock in the US Congress.This policy hiatus, coming ironically at a time when fully competitive renewable power is starting to be a realistic possibility in a few years time, is posing a threat to continued growth in investment in the sector in 2012 and beyond.That in turn puts into jeopardy hopes that investment in clean energy will reach sufficient levels to start to reduce global carbon emissions before 2020  and provides a worrying backdrop for the coming Rio+20 United Nations Conference, which is largely focused on the greening of the global economy.There is, so far, no better example of economic greening than what has been achieved in the last seven years in the power sector.  In 2011, renewable power (excluding large hydro) accounted for 44% of new generation capacity added worldwide, up from 34% in 2010 and just 10.3% back in 2004. The proportion of power generated by renewables (excluding large hydro) rose to 6% in 2011 from 5.1% the previous year.Total investment in solar power jumped 52% to $147 billion in 2011, reaching a figure almost twice as high as that in wind energy, at $84 billion, down 12%. Last year was not the first time that solar has led wind in terms of dollars committed, but it was the first time that the gap in favour of solar was anything apart from narrow.The performance of solar owed most to booming rooftop PV installations in Germany and Italy as property owners moved to take advantage of falling panel prices, and a spurt in the financing of large-scale solar thermal electricity generation (STEG, or CSP) projects in Spain and the US.Small-scale projects attracted $76 billion of investment worldwide in 2011, up a quarter from the $60 billion spent in 2010, despite rapidly falling prices for PV panels. Italy with $24.1 billion trumped Germany with $20 billion. Japan, the US, Australia, the UK and France also saw significant investment in small-scale PV.Share prices in the renewable energy sector had a dismal 2011, in the face of overcapacity in the solar and wind manufacturing chains and investor unease about the direction of support policies in both Europe and North America.The WilderHill New Energy Global Innovation Index, or NEX, slumped 40% during the year, while the Nasdaq and S&P500 ended the year almost exactly where they started. This severe under-performance by clean energy shares acted as a major dampener on public market financing of companies in the sector.The sovereign debt crisis in Europe in late 2011 hit the ability of banks to provide their usual flow of project finance. This increased the focus on possible, alternative sources of investment for renewable energy  such as pension funds and other long-term institutional investors.  In early 2012, an $850 million bond issue for a PV project owned by Warren Buffetts MidAmerican Holdings underlined the potential of green bonds as an instrument for financing renewable power projects


----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 12, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > *There is zero money being invested in fossil fuel energy production. It's all going to sustainable, permanent solutions. *
> ...



This drivel exemplifies the moronic mindset of the petrophobes. 

More transportation to the point of use? LOL did the world suddenly grow larger overnight?

"Big Oil" is a bit player in the world these days. Independents do the heavy lifting. 

In short, you don't know jack.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 12, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Another idiot. 

Fossil fuels,  used to primarily come from a few massive sources.  We used the least expensive to obtain,  transport,  and refine first. 

Those days are long gone.  Now the remaining dregs come from small,  remote low quality sites that were unaffordable sources a few years ago.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 12, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > *There is zero money being invested in fossil fuel energy production. It's all going to sustainable, permanent solutions. *
> ...



*Now you can see why they have invested so much in recruiting minds like yours. *

Because I know the difference between "zero money being invested in fossil fuel energy production" and the truth, record amounts being invested? 
Wow!
You're dumber than a box of hair.

*They're in their end game.  *

Obviously. 

The United States will become the world's largest oil producer next year - overtaking Russia - thanks to its shale oil boom which has transformed the global energy landscape, the West's energy watchdog said on Friday.

U.S. To Become World's Largest Oil Producer, Overtaking Russia

LOL!


----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 12, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



Where do you get this shit? You are seriously fucked up. 

I spend my entire career in an industry and you feel the need to give ME  a schooling? 
Fuck off, poser.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 12, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



From your reference. 

"With output of more than 10 million barrels per day for the last two quarters, its highest in decades, the nation is set to become the largest nonOPEC liquids producer by the second quarter of 2014, overtaking Russia. And that's not even counting biofuels and refinery gains," the IEA said.

The agency, the Paris-based energy arm of the Organization for Economic Co-operation and Development (OECD) estimated that U.S. liquids production will average 11 million bpd in 2014 versus 10.86 million in Russia.

The spike in U.S. production will allow total nonOPEC supply to grow by an average of 1.7 million barrels per day in 2014, peaking at 1.9 million in the second quarter, the highest annual growth since the 1970s, the IEA said.

Non OPEC. Thats not much of an accomplishment.  It only means that we are betting on a losing horse.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 12, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



The fact that you drive an oil consuming truck doesn't qualify you for shit.  The world doesn't owe you a living. Go get a job with a future.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 12, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...









U.S. expected to be largest producer of petroleum and natural gas hydrocarbons in 2013 - Today in Energy - U.S. Energy Information Administration (EIA)

Bigger than Saudi Arabia. Not much of an accomplishment? LOL!

Every time you try to defend your last idiotic claim, you make a bigger one.

*There is zero money being invested in fossil fuel energy production. It's all going to sustainable, permanent solutions.*

What's your IQ, high 50s, low 60s?


----------



## Abraham3 (Oct 13, 2013)

I think some folks have forgotten their manners.  "Fucking moron", "Fucking idiot" and "Fucking traitor" are not the sort of sobriquets one might use talking to your mother or that nun with the ruler.  Show us you have a better vocabulary than that.  

Try "Making-Love-Moron", "Sleeping-Together-Idiot" and, to add some real depth, "Couchez-ing-Traitor"

Alternatively, you could soften the blow with "fucking person with an IQ of 50-69", "fucking person with an IQ under 25 and "fucking person committing treason".  See how dropping the caps lowers the 'volume'?


----------



## PMZ (Oct 13, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Yours X 2


----------



## itfitzme (Oct 13, 2013)

The thread topic is a simple absurdity as the skeptics can never "win".

They cannot convince the Earth not to get warmer as CO2 is added to the atmosphere.  From 1960 to 2012, CO2 accounts for approxately 80% of the increase in the temperature rise.  The variation in the Sun's output accounts for a meager 2%.

It looks like this





The upward trend is nearly all CO2.

The only "winning" that can occur is by a decline in the CO2 added to the atmosphere.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 13, 2013)

itfitzme said:


> The thread topic is a simple absurdity as the skeptics can never "win".
> 
> They cannot convince the Earth not to get warmer as CO2 is added to the atmosphere.  From 1960 to 2012, CO2 accounts for approxately 80% of the increase in the temperature rise.  The variation in the Sun's output accounts for a meager 2%.
> 
> ...



Scary stuff!
That must be why we passed Kyoto and Cap & Trade.


----------



## itfitzme (Oct 13, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> itfitzme said:
> 
> 
> > The thread topic is a simple absurdity as the skeptics can never "win".
> ...



And another reason the OP is ludicrous.

US Cap and Trade Growing, May Hit $2 Billion By 2020

US Cap and Trade Growing, May Hit $2 Billion By 2020 | The Energy Collective


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 13, 2013)

itfitzme said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > itfitzme said:
> ...



We didn't pass Kyoto and Cap & Trade, I guess the skeptics are winning.


----------



## itfitzme (Oct 13, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> itfitzme said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Are you positive about that?

"America&#8217;s first functioning cap-and-trade program recently marked its sixth anniversary with perhaps its strongest auctions yet &#8211; but exponentially greater success may be just around the corner."

US Cap and Trade Growing, May Hit $2 Billion By 2020 | The Energy Collective

"The Regional Greenhouse Gas Initiative (RGGI) held its 19th auction of CO2 allowances late last week, selling nearly 38 million allowances at a clearing price of $2.80 and generating $105.9 million in revenue. 69% of permits were purchased by electricity generators and their corporate affiliates."

Sooner or later; one way or another; it is just a matter of time.

And ignorance isn't "winning".


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 13, 2013)

itfitzme said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > itfitzme said:
> ...


*
Are you positive about that?*

Yes, I'm positive that Kyoto and Cap & Trade haven't passed.

*And ignorance isn't "winning".*

Despite PMZ's best efforts. But that's okay, I enjoy educating him.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 13, 2013)

itfitzme said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > itfitzme said:
> ...



In fact,  even the very notion of ignorance winning is ludicrous. There is an entire history of mankind to consider.  While their have been times of mankind regressing, temporarily, due to more, and more powerful, people imposing what some knew was ignorance,  on others,  the human quest for knowledge is truly insatiable. 

It's always only a matter of time before the truth spreads virally through society and displaces what's known to be false.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 13, 2013)

PMZ said:


> itfitzme said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



That's why intelligent people scoff at AGW.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 13, 2013)

itfitzme said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > itfitzme said:
> ...



Cap and Trade was never even voted on in the Senate, and the Kyoto agreement went down in flames.  I guess we can add that to the growing heap of you "inaccuracies."


----------



## PMZ (Oct 13, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> itfitzme said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Thats why all of the conservatives will be replaced.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 13, 2013)

PMZ said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > itfitzme said:
> ...



Because all 95 votes against Kyoto were conservatives.


----------



## Abraham3 (Oct 13, 2013)

Exactly.  It rather ties in to this government shutdown/default bit.  The republicans seem to like to play Russian roulette...  With hand grenades.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 13, 2013)

PMZ said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > itfitzme said:
> ...



Wrong.  The public was against both bills.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 13, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



They will still all be replaced.  They've demonstrated that they are against what's necessary for the country.  They just want to impose on the rest of us what's best for them.  Not going to happen.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 13, 2013)

They always say the greens live in a fantasy world!!!










This thread is a fucking hoot!!!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 13, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> They always say the greens live in a fantasy world!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now we know why PMS is so frustrated, his entire 401K is invested in that index.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 13, 2013)

The Bleak Future Of Cap-And-Trade Legislation - Law360


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 13, 2013)

More Matrix domination >>>>>>>


Here are the US energy projections out past 2050!!!! Brought to you by Obama's Energy Information Administration!!!! Check out the graphs and we know who are the certifiable k00ks on this thread!!


*"Oil production rises sharply over the next decade"*

EIA Report Estimates Growth of U.S. Energy Economy Through 2040 | Department of Energy



No elaboration needed!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 13, 2013)

Gonna have to add Todd to the Matrix.......


----------



## PMZ (Oct 13, 2013)

From the EIA reference above. 

WHAT ARE THE KEY FACTS?

Crude oil, natural gas and renewable energy production are expected to grow rapidly.

Net energy imports are expected to decline, as production grows faster than consumption.

EIA has just issued its Annual Energy Outlook 2013 (AEO2013) Reference case, which highlights a growth in total U.S. energy production that exceeds growth in total U.S. energy consumption through 2040.

"EIA's updated Reference case shows how evolving consumer preferences, improved technology and economic changes are pushing the nation toward more domestic energy production, greater vehicle efficiency, greater use of clean energy and reduced energy imports," said EIA Administrator Adam Sieminski.

"This combination has markedly reduced projected energy-related carbon dioxide emissions," said Mr. Sieminski.

AEO2013 offers a number of key findings, including:

Crude oil production, especially from tight oil plays, rises sharply over the next decade. Domestic oil production will rise to 7.5 million barrels per day (bpd) in 2019, up from less than 6 million bpd in 2011.

Motor gasoline consumption will be less than previously estimated. Compared with the last AEO, the AEO2013 shows lower gasoline use, reflecting the introduction of more stringent corporate average fuel economy (CAFE) standards. Growth in diesel fuel consumption will be moderated by the increased use of natural gas in heavy-duty vehicles.

The United States becomes a net exporter of natural gas earlier than estimated a year ago. Because quickly rising natural gas production outpaces domestic consumption, the United States will become a net exporter of liquefied natural gas (LNG) in 2016 and a net exporter of total natural gas (including via pipelines) in 2020.

Renewable fuel use grows at a much faster rate than fossil fuel use. The share of electricity generation from renewables grows to 16 percent in 2040 from 13 percent in 2011.

Net imports of energy decline. The decline reflects increased domestic production of both petroleum and natural gas, increased use of biofuels, and lower demand resulting from the adoption of new vehicle fuel efficiency standards and rising energy prices. The net import share of total U.S. energy consumption falls to 9 percent in 2040 from 19 percent in 2011.

The AEO2013 Reference case focuses on the drivers that shape U.S. energy markets under the assumption that current laws and regulations remain generally unchanged throughout the projection period. The complete AEO2013, to be released in early 2013, will include many alternative cases in recognition of the uncertainty inherent in making projections about energy markets, which in part arises from assumptions about policies and other market drivers such as trends in prices and economic growth.





Despite conservatives rooting for the failure of America,  progress is indomitable. 

'' Renewable fuel use grows at a much faster rate than fossil fuel use. The share of electricity generation from renewables grows to 16 percent in 2040 from 13 percent in 2011.''


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 13, 2013)

PMZ said:


> From the EIA reference above.
> 
> WHAT ARE THE KEY FACTS?
> 
> ...





Thanks s0n.....I think I will go right ahead and take another bow!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 13, 2013)

So much winning!!!


----------



## PMZ (Oct 13, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > From the EIA reference above.
> ...



I suspect that you're pretty used to bending over.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 13, 2013)

PMZ said:


> From the EIA reference above.
> 
> WHAT ARE THE KEY FACTS?
> 
> ...



Despite liberal whining, we'll be using even more coal in 2040 than today.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm afraid that it's been so long since conservatives were right about anything that they've forgotten what winning is.  This report is evidence of their losing.  

But,  if they want to believe otherwise,  I have no objection.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 14, 2013)

PMZ said:


> I'm afraid that it's been so long since conservatives were right about anything that they've forgotten what winning is.  This report is evidence of their losing.
> 
> But,  if they want to believe otherwise,  I have no objection.






Global clean energy investment set to fall for second successive year - 14 Oct 2013 - Analysis from BusinessGreen




who's not winning??!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 14, 2013)




----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 14, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > I'm afraid that it's been so long since conservatives were right about anything that they've forgotten what winning is.  This report is evidence of their losing.
> ...




*There is zero money being invested in fossil fuel energy production. It's all going to sustainable, permanent solutions. The fact that, either you just don't like that, or are not aware of it, is completely irrelevant. Thats still the way things are. *

http://www.usmessageboard.com/envir...-the-skeptics-are-winning-30.html#post7980575


----------



## PMZ (Oct 14, 2013)

'' Renewable fuel use grows at a much faster rate than fossil fuel use. The share of electricity generation from renewables grows to 16 percent in 2040 from 13 percent in 2011.''


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 14, 2013)

PMZ said:


> '' Renewable fuel use grows at a much faster rate than fossil fuel use. The share of electricity generation from renewables grows to 16 percent in 2040 from 13 percent in 2011.''



That's a tiny increase considering, "There is zero money being invested in fossil fuel energy production".


----------



## PMZ (Oct 14, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > '' Renewable fuel use grows at a much faster rate than fossil fuel use. The share of electricity generation from renewables grows to 16 percent in 2040 from 13 percent in 2011.''
> ...



As energy demand is flat here,  due to waste reduction efforts like higher CAFE standards,  it's real progress.  

Only conservatives expect sudden and complete solutions.  Liberals go for progress. Relentlessly achieved.


----------



## itfitzme (Oct 14, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > From the EIA reference above.
> ...



You have an odd sense of "winning".  I take it that you are the idiot that continues to fight is a burning building.

Surely you realize that those projections are basednon business as usual.  EIA, CBO, and the like, make projections on the assumption that past behavior will continue.  It is noteworthy that the IPCC presents multiple scenarios, only one of which is "business as usual". 

It is also kind of odd how you pick and choose model projections, only using the ones you like and rejecting the ones you don't like.

Taking the IPCC scenarios along side EIA and other economic projections, it is obvious  that the EIA projection will change because the IPCC projections make it an unsustainable scenario.  All the EIA projection does is tell us which of the IPCC scenarios we are currently on.

With a little effort, we can use historic data to gauge the probability that public policy will continue on the current course or along one of the IPCC scenarios.  That, though, is outside the realm of eithe the IPCC or EIA.  Even the CBO doesn't tackle that question as they provide multiple economic scenarios.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 14, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



*As energy demand is flat here,*

This looks like flat energy demand?






*Liberals go for progress. Relentlessly achieved.*

As demonstrated by their constant fight against progress.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 14, 2013)

itfitzme said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



*Surely you realize that those projections are basednon business as usual.*

That's true. If we stop shoveling tax dollars at less efficient, less reliable energy, non-hydro renewable would shrink instead of grow.


----------



## itfitzme (Oct 14, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> itfitzme said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Yeah.. so your point is what?  That the free market alone is insufficient and the EPA is neccessary?  That the reason people deny climate change is based on faulty economic conclusions that drive a fantasy unrelated to science?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 14, 2013)

itfitzme said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > itfitzme said:
> ...



*Yeah.. so your point is what? *

If we stop shoveling tax dollars at less efficient, less reliable energy, non-hydro renewable would shrink instead of grow. 

Were the words too big?


----------



## Abraham3 (Oct 14, 2013)

Geaux4it said:


> People who believe in global warming also believe in the tooth fairy, Barack Obama, and that Al Gore invented the internet.
> 
> -Geaux



People who don't believe in anthropogenic global warming necessarily believe they are smarter than thousands of people with climate-related PhDs doing research in the field.  

What does THAT take?


----------



## mamooth (Oct 14, 2013)

The whole false-equivalence charade is cracking. Newspapers are starting to treat denialists like flat earthers.

On letters from climate-change deniers - latimes.com
---
Simply put, I do my best to keep errors of fact off the letters page; when one does run, a correction is published. Saying "there's no sign humans have caused climate change" is not stating an opinion, it's asserting a factual inaccuracy.
---


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 14, 2013)

mamooth said:


> The whole false-equivalence charade is cracking. Newspapers are starting to treat denialists like flat earthers.
> 
> On letters from climate-change deniers - latimes.com
> ---
> ...



Yeah -- that's right.. Endorse censorship and fuck free enquiry.. Can't have the news managed properly without it... 

Good job... 

Anyone else want to heartily endorse this? ANYBODY?


----------



## Abraham3 (Oct 14, 2013)

It seems they ran the letter.  So to what censorship do you refer?  And how is free enquiry affect in the slightest?

My apologies, I had not read the link.  It seems they did not publish it.  Standby while I finish the article.

Okay.  I heartily endorse the LA Times decision not to publish letters containing factual inaccuracies.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 14, 2013)

itfitzme said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > itfitzme said:
> ...



precisely the opposite. The EPA is an obstacle to progress.   Almost everything that makes life worth living is the result of the free market.



itfitzme said:


> That the reason people deny climate change is based on faulty economic conclusions that drive a fantasy unrelated to science?



You're the one who believes massive taxes won't cost the taxpayers anything.

Talk about "faulty economic conclusions."


----------



## PMZ (Oct 14, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



It's not demand at all.  It's  energy production.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 14, 2013)

Abraham3 said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > People who believe in global warming also believe in the tooth fairy, Barack Obama, and that Al Gore invented the internet.
> ...



No, we're just not getting a check to believe in AGW, so we can make an impartial judgement.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 14, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> itfitzme said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Until we run out of fuel or money to pay for it,  whichever comes first.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 14, 2013)

mamooth said:


> The whole false-equivalence charade is cracking. Newspapers are starting to treat denialists like flat earthers.
> 
> On letters from climate-change deniers - latimes.com
> ---
> ...



Wrong.  It's an absolutely correct statement.

The L.A. times is nothing more than a Democrat propaganda organ, so it's hardly surprising that they believe in AGW.  It's just another plank in the liberal agenda.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 14, 2013)

Abraham3 said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > People who believe in global warming also believe in the tooth fairy, Barack Obama, and that Al Gore invented the internet.
> ...



A well funded propaganda effort by those who are making the equivalent of buggy whips at the advent of the automotive revolution.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 14, 2013)

Abraham3 said:


> It seems they ran the letter.  So to what censorship do you refer?  And how is free enquiry affect in the slightest?
> 
> My apologies, I had not read the link.  It seems they did not publish it.  Standby while I finish the article.
> 
> Okay.  I heartily endorse the LA Times decision not to publish letters containing factual inaccuracies.



Letters to the editor aren't required to be "factually accurate."  Furthermore, the L.A. Times isn't qualified to determine their accuracy.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 14, 2013)

itfitzme said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > itfitzme said:
> ...



The free market alone is insufficient and the EPA is necessary.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 14, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Abraham3 said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...



The AGW cult is a well-funded propaganda effort.  All it takes to know that it's horseshit is the ability to commit logic.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 14, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > The whole false-equivalence charade is cracking. Newspapers are starting to treat denialists like flat earthers.
> ...



I endorse accurate,  objective reporting.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 14, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



We're producing energy that we aren't using?

Where are we putting it?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 14, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > itfitzme said:
> ...



That chart looks like we're running out of fuel?


----------



## PMZ (Oct 14, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Abraham3 said:
> ...



How come you never publish any evidence of this that you wish was true?


----------



## PMZ (Oct 14, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



In the places where we've been using imported fuels.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 14, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



Where's your chart showing demand?


----------



## PMZ (Oct 14, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Abraham3 said:
> ...



Well funded by whom?


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 14, 2013)

PMZ said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



I have published all kinds of evidence.  The IPCC's latest report is proof that everything it said previously is wrong.  In other words, it's propaganda.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 14, 2013)

PMZ said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



The federal government.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 14, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...




Bripat bro.....don't even bother with this meathead. These people have serious connect the dots issues......fascinating to me on some level. These people really do believe there are no special interests connected to green energy. What can you do? That's why I spend zero effort posting up anything trying to change the mindset of said nutters and focus just on presenting the burst the bubble facts for the curious who happen to wander into this forum looking for some direction.......which is why I have such a fucking hoot in here!


Back to the winning........


90 computer models of temperature projections vs reality!!! >>>>


90 climate model projectons versus reality | Watts Up With That?



Exactly why you get more lay people running over the to the side of the skeptics. The graph within is good for a few laughs!!


----------



## PMZ (Oct 14, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> Abraham3 said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...



You're getting a pat on the head from Fox and company.  Even worse than getting paid off in money.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 14, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> Abraham3 said:
> 
> 
> > It seems they ran the letter.  So to what censorship do you refer?  And how is free enquiry affect in the slightest?
> ...



The same condition has never stopped you from pretending to determine accuracy.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 14, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Are you really dumb enough to believe that fossil fuels are in unlimited supply?


----------



## PMZ (Oct 14, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Correct.  Many federal governments fund the UN which funds the IPCC. Science is not free. 
What's the problem with paying people to do their job? 

Do you work for free?


----------



## PMZ (Oct 14, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Be specific.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 14, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



First tell us why you tried to present production data as demand.


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 14, 2013)

Abraham3 said:


> It seems they ran the letter.  So to what censorship do you refer?  And how is free enquiry affect in the slightest?
> 
> My apologies, I had not read the link.  It seems they did not publish it.  Standby while I finish the article.
> 
> Okay.  I heartily endorse the LA Times decision not to publish letters containing factual inaccuracies.



Congrats Comrade.. You pass the totalitarian purity test.. And FLUNK "the rational person test" if you think an "opinion page editor" is the qualified go-to guy on matters of factual atmospheric physics and thermodynamics and statistics.. 

You jokers can't even think straight.. You're gonna put the chains on willingly and with glee.
How many others think an opinion editors opinion is worth the price of an LA Times?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 14, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



I'm not dumb enough to recommend we waste trillions of dollars on less efficient, less reliable sources of energy. 

Weren't you doomers claiming we'd be out of US oil by now?
Look at us, not even tapping what we should in Alaska and we're soon passing Saudi production.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 14, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



As soon as you tell me why you claimed our record spending on fossil fuel production was zero spending on fossil fuel production.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 14, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> Abraham3 said:
> 
> 
> > It seems they ran the letter.  So to what censorship do you refer?  And how is free enquiry affect in the slightest?
> ...



The difference between liberals and conservatives is the value of truth.  Conservatives don't care if things are true as long as they are politically useful.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 14, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



How can a fuel-less energy source not be efficient? Nothing in,  something out. 

I've never heard anybody say that we'd be out of oil by now.  Nobody.  

Some have said,  accurately,  that we are in the expensive,  low quality side of the supply curve and facing unprecedented global demand.  Yet you say that it's affordable forever. 

Explain the economics of that to us. How many dollars per gallon is unaffordable?


----------



## PMZ (Oct 14, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> Abraham3 said:
> 
> 
> > It seems they ran the letter.  So to what censorship do you refer?  And how is free enquiry affect in the slightest?
> ...



This from a Fox addict.  God help us.


----------



## westwall (Oct 14, 2013)




----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 14, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



*How can a fuel-less energy source not be efficient? Nothing in, something out. *

Let's see, you could spend $30,000 to save $600 a year. Is that efficient?

You could spend billions on wind power that still requires a gas power plant to run when the wind stops blowing. Is running a nat gas plant 30% or 50% of the time efficient?

*I've never heard anybody say that we'd be out of oil by now. *

You guys haven't whined that we shouldn't tap the ANWR, because it would only last 5 years? That we shouldn't drill offshore, because it'll only supply us for a few years?

*Yet you say that it's affordable forever.*

Money spent for reliable power that works is more affordable than money spent on unreliable power.
And I'd like a link for anyone that ever said it's affordable forever.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 14, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



There is nobody like conservatives to kick the can down the road. There is no problem that can't be accommodated for another day. Ignore,  ignore,  ignore,  panic. But blame the delay on others.  Thats the important part.  Blame,  blame,  blame. 

What a bunch of losers.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 14, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



You're right, investing in something that will take 50 years to payback your investment isn't kicking the can down the road, that's kicking yourself in the head.

Liberals are good at that.


----------



## Impenitent (Oct 15, 2013)

"B'Endiana Natuf and the Volcano of Doom"

A right wing crisis of sorts
A disaster close to our hearts
One more carbon dioxide machine
Extinct, gone from the scene
Call Rush! Call Sean! Call Bono!
We must save the last volcano

Arriving in their corporate jets
Or convoys of hummers and corvettes
They rally at Reagan Internationale
So dour, so pious, so fashionable
Nary a common tree hugger wacko
Thus not a word of enviro mytho

We'll have our statement on the environments
After we make these two announcements
We've selected B' En as our native guide
To save this generator of carbon dioxide
He'll sail for Iceland on the Calypso
That frenchy's ship we got as a repo

A gaseous producer we'll save to prove our points
That a mere compound of life giving elements
Cannot trap heat in the atmosphere
What we deny will be perfectly clear
It will not take inspector Cleauseau
To prove the innocence of CO2

B' En has landed in Iceland he reports
He will initiate our plan of last resorts
For the volcano with the limestone facade
No doubt plugged by Bjork and Sinead
A flyover with Sarah shooting drano
Down the throat of that dormant volcano

With a prayer to Vulcan , B' En departs
No virgin to sacrifice Sarah retorts
(Tucker Carlson didn't answer our query)
The blast and the sound and fury
Signals the spewing of dogma we bestow
Again to the world with this magma flow
___________


----------



## PMZ (Oct 15, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Not 50 years to payback.  50 years to solve.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 15, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



We need to waste trillions on unreliable energy, because at least that will make coal cheaper for the Chinese.

*Coal said to fuel most of world by 20
Oct 15,2013 Coal, propelled by rising use in China and India, will surpass oil as the key fuel for the global economy by 2020 despite government efforts to reduce carbon emissions, energy consultancy firm Wood Mackenzie said on Monday.

Global coal consumption is expected to rise by 25 percent by the end of the decade to 4,500 million tons of oil equivalent, overtaking oil at 4,400 million tons, according to Woodmac in a presentation at the World Energy Congress.*

Coal said to fuel most of world by ?20-INSIDE Korea JoongAng Daily


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 15, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



*Paying Big for Nothing 

For society as a whole, the costs have reached levels comparable only to the euro-zone bailouts. This year, German consumers will be forced to pay 20 billion ($26 billion) for electricity from solar, wind and biogas plants -- electricity with a market price of just over 3 billion. Even the figure of 20 billion is disputable if you include all the unintended costs and collateral damage associated with the project. Solar panels and wind turbines at times generate huge amounts of electricity, and sometimes none at all. Depending on the weather and the time of day, the country can face absurd states of energy surplus or deficit.

If there is too much power coming from the grid, wind turbines have to be shut down. Nevertheless, consumers are still paying for the "phantom electricity" the turbines are theoretically generating. Occasionally, Germany has to pay fees to dump already subsidized green energy, creating what experts refer to as "negative electricity prices."*

High Costs and Errors of German Transition to Renewable Energy - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Can we get some of that super expensive, unreliable electricity here?
I wouldn't want to kick the can down the road.


----------



## SSDD (Oct 15, 2013)

PMZ said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



If I failed as miserably at my job as the IPCC has, I would not have a job....and why the IPCC will soon be out of business as well.  The last report from them will be their last.  Even the mainstream press is having a hard time supporting them now.


----------



## SSDD (Oct 15, 2013)

PMZ said:


> The difference between liberals and conservatives is the value of truth.  Conservatives don't care if things are true as long as they are politically useful.



Blame your opponent for what you are doing.  The first rule in propaganda and you have it down pat.  Congratulations....goebells would be proud of you.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 15, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



You apparently have found an alternative to permanent, fuel and waste free energy.  I can't wait to hear it.


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 15, 2013)

Impenitent said:


> "B'Endiana Natuf and the Volcano of Doom"
> 
> A right wing crisis of sorts
> A disaster close to our hearts
> ...



Just to be clear.. The thanks on that post is for the entertainment and drama.. Not for any particular scientific insight or opinion...


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 15, 2013)

PMZ said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Abraham3 said:
> ...



I'm more than qualified to detect bullshit when I encounter it.  Consider every one of your posts.  Every single one contains one or more logical fallacies.


----------



## polarbear (Oct 15, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



And I can`t wait to hear or see how your jaw drops when you finally realize how you have been had by the "green" or "renewable energy" agenda.
You should think that you can`t fool all of the people all of the time, especially since we live now in what`s toted as the information age. 
Then again there is no shortage of people like you, totally ignorant of reality till it runs you over and makes roadkill out of you, as it did with most Europeans years ago, when they were (finally) "informed" that neither wind nor solar can supply power on demand.
Only after huge sums of money, tax payer`s money of course and future generations have been hopelessly indebted and after the point of no return was reached.
Every engineer knew that neither wind nor solar can supply a power *on demand* grid. 
The engineers who pointed that out have been subjected to witch hunts and the rest shut up and cooperated with the tax subsidized  green agenda to implement step #1.
Now that turning back is no longer a option step #2 is finally revealed.
Step #2 is by far more expensive and environmentally destructive than step#1 . It necessitates the decapitation of  mountain tops in the once pristine black forest to make room for huge pump storage basins:





Bad Säckingen: Bleibt alles so, kommt Atdorf nicht - badische-zeitung.de



> *Bleibt alles so, kommt Atdorf nicht*













Each of these storage basins costs more than 1.5 billion  Euros and will use the power from wind and solar to store  pumped water in order to run hydro turbines* which then and only then* will be able to sync with a power on demand power grid such as the one you are relying on.

Now there is a huge backlash from enviro groups who have been fooled just like  you:






It`s too late now, but they finally realized that those who can say "we told you so" were not paid off by "the oil lobby".
Seeing that all that information is freely available on the internet what happened on the other side of the Atlantic should prevent the same con-game on this side of the ocean.
But apparently in the meantime way more than one sucker per minute is born over here....writing  crap like that:


> The difference between liberals and conservatives is the value of truth.   Conservatives don't care if things are true as long as they are  politically useful.
> How can a fuel-less energy source not be efficient? Nothing in,  something out.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 15, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



There must be a huge difference between what's in your mind and what you post.  And what you read here and what goes in your mind.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 15, 2013)

polarbear said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



You apparently are the last in the world to hear about energy storage.  Congratulations on catching up.  

By the way,  what do you think that the fuel and waste disposal costs are for a solar/wind/hydro-storage plant are?

And,  oh,  have you ever seen an open  pit tar sands mine?


----------



## mamooth (Oct 15, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> Yeah -- that's right.. Endorse censorship and fuck free enquiry.. Can't have the news managed properly without it...



You shit your own bed. Now you get to lay in it. Don't expect anyone to feel sorry for you. But go on, play that victim card. It has to be a CONSPIRACY!

Here's a thought. Consider Occam's razor. Which hypothesis is more likely:

1. Almost the entire planet is engaged in a vast socialist conspiracy against you.

or ...

2. Y'all have been acting like 'tards.


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 15, 2013)

mamooth said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah -- that's right.. Endorse censorship and fuck free enquiry.. Can't have the news managed properly without it...
> ...



OR --- consider this.. 

If all ya got is profanity, insults, and childish non-sequitors --- we've already won.. 

You LOVE having opinion page editors censor science.. That much is clear.. 
Shows how much value you place in the qualifications of your field marshalls..


----------



## westwall (Oct 15, 2013)

polarbear said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...







Yep, it was never about the environment.  It's always been about money and power.


----------



## westwall (Oct 15, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...







Oh yeah, the admiral and his army of clones were crushed months ago.  True story!


----------



## polarbear (Oct 15, 2013)

PMZ said:


> You apparently are the last in the world to hear about energy storage.  Congratulations on catching up.
> 
> By the way,  what do you think that the fuel and waste disposal costs are for a solar/wind/hydro-storage plant are?
> 
> And,  oh,  have you ever seen an open  pit tar sands mine?



Typical libtard response.
"you are the last in the world to hear about energy storage"
You just don`t get it do you...?
I never thought somebody could be that dumb and not realize that the required step#2, the likes of Schluchsee, Atdorf etc are complete hydro electric  power plants,...not just  "energy storage basins" and are by far more expensive than conventional hydro electric power plants that store river water in a natural basin.
What kind of an idiot would buy  into a "power plant" design that is supposed to run on wind & solar *but needs a whole array of even more expensive pumped elevation basin hydro power plants in order to be able to generate usable power....????
*Answer:
Idiots like you would have us buy a power plant that needs a second power plant so that it can function*..and *the second power plant requires several mountain tops to be deforested, huge excavation and not just hydro turbines but also a pump system that can keep pace with the required flow rates. Not to mention the rest of the necessary infra structure such as the HV supply power lines from the wind farm to the pumps *and yet another set of lines* from the hydro turbines into the main power grid.
For the same cost of just Schluchsee you could build dozens of conventional power plants , nuclear , natural gas or coal fired...or build a few more hydro dams. 
For the US none of the above is even necessary. Canada currently feeds ~ 60 % of your power on demand grid and we are able to supply 100% just with our *surplus hydro electric electric power.*
Again all that info is readily available on the internet but never gets noticed  because it`s not posted on the garbage blogs you read & quote.
BTW yes I have seen the oils sands. 
1.) There is no such thing as "tar sand"
Tar is a crude oil distillation residue and we pave roads with it.
The sand contains oil, not tar...
pretty dumb not to know the difference between oil and tar, I would say.
2.) This is what an "open pit" mine in Alberta looks like today:




Sunrise Oil Sands Project, Alberta - Hydrocarbons Technology

That`s how most of the bitumen is "mined" now!!!.
Most of the areas where it was close enough to the surface to be "open pit mined" have finished doing so and have long since been reclaimed.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQ6AYnrKh7c#t=20"]Reclamation in Alberta's Boreal Forest - YouTube[/ame]
Alberta's Oil Sands Reclamation

I`ve been through Alberta at least twice a year since 1968 and I do think I know it better than you or your bloggers ever will !
Unbelievable how ignorant some people can be. I bet people in countries that censor the internet are by far better informed than you.


----------



## itfitzme (Oct 15, 2013)

The Supreme Court on Tuesday agreed to hear a major case challenging Environmental Protection Agency regulations of greenhouse gas emissions from stationary sources like power plants. The justices declined to hear a variety of related attacks on the agencys authority to address climate change.

The case is a sequel to Massachusetts v. Environmental Protection Agency, a 2007 decision that required the agency to regulate emissions of greenhouse gases from new motor vehicles if it found they endangered public health or welfare. Two years later, the agency made such a finding, saying that elevated concentrations of greenhouse gases in the atmosphere pose a danger to current and future generations. It set limits on emissions both from new vehicles and from stationary sources like power plants.

A three-judge panel of the United States Court of Appeals for the District of Columbia Circuit last year unanimously rejected the challenges, some on the merits and some on the ground that the parties before the court lacked standing to pursue them.

The regulations the court has agreed to review represent the Obama administrations first major rule making to address the emissions of greenhouse gases from major stationary sources across the country, said Richard J. Lazarus, who teaches environmental law at Harvard. At the same time, the court declined to review E.P.A.s determination that greenhouse gases from new motor vehicles endanger public health and welfare and therefore has left intact the governments current regulation of motor vehicles emissions to address climate change.

Todays decision by the U.S. Supreme Court to deny numerous further legal challenges to E.P.A.s science-based determination that six greenhouse gases threaten our nations health and well-being is a historic victory for all Americans that are afflicted by the ravages of extreme weather, Vickie Patton, general counsel of the Environmental Defense Fund, said in a statement. The justices have also declined to hear legal challenges to the broadly supported clean car standards that will strengthen our nations energy security, cut carbon pollution and save families money at the gas pump. 

Stay tuned.







----------------

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/10/16/u...ar-challenge-to-epa-emissions-rules.html?_r=0


----------



## Abraham3 (Oct 15, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> Abraham3 said:
> 
> 
> > I heartily endorse the LA Times decision not to publish letters containing factual inaccuracies.
> ...



From my point of view, the problem is that you don't know how far out in right field your opinions place you.  Your particular thoughts would likely get published - you've got a better technical education than most.  But there are several posters here that you know would never get published and that you know SHOULD never get published.  And were you to draw a parallel with them on another topic, you'd probably agree.  

Would it be wrong of the Times to reject letters that assumed a flat-Earth?  How about "we never went to the moon"?  How about "the Earth is hollow, there's a huge hole where the North Pole's supposed to be, the interior is illuminated by a 3.5 billion year old ball of hot gas floating there and the inner surface is inhabited by aliens?  That actually got published in hard back.  The Times has a lot less column space than they have letters pouring in.  They HAVE to reject some.  I think you've got to realize that given the percentages (97-2-1), you're never going to win this argument out there in the real world.  The powers that be, in science, in government and in the media, are never going to take you seriously.



flacaltenn said:


> You jokers can't even think straight.. You're gonna put the chains on willingly and with glee.
> How many others think an opinion editors opinion is worth the price of an LA Times?



Whatever restraints exist on the Times letters to the editor page have existed since the paper was first established.  The change has not been in the paper, it's been in the world.  Folks with enough education to read the writing on the wall now understand the debate is long over.  Sorry Charlie.  Really.


----------



## Impenitent (Oct 15, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> Impenitent said:
> 
> 
> > "B'Endiana Natuf and the Volcano of Doom"
> ...



That's ok!  I'll take what I can get!    Many Thanks!


----------



## westwall (Oct 15, 2013)

Abraham3 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Abraham3 said:
> ...







No, those who have much to lose are trying desperately to quash any form of information getting to those who don't know anything.   If ever we needed confirmation that we are winning that is it.  But, it matters not.   The internet is rapidly turning the print media and the controlled media into dinosaurs.  That's why they are so pissed off.  their influence is waning and they're not smart enough to figure out how to prevent it plummeting further.

One thing is for sure, when they resort to these sorts of tactics they REALLY lose.  The people don't like to be lied too, and they are tired of the media's BS.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 15, 2013)

polarbear said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > You apparently are the last in the world to hear about energy storage.  Congratulations on catching up.
> ...



By the way,  what do you think that the fuel and waste disposal costs are for a solar/wind/hydro-storage plant are?


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 15, 2013)

polarbear said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > You apparently are the last in the world to hear about energy storage.  Congratulations on catching up.
> ...



You made me reweigh a couple things PBear... We hear all kinds of screaming about "mountain top removal" mining, but not a peep about putting thousands of pristine Alps acres under water for "wind storage"? At least a mountain top mine can be reclaimed after the task is done. "Wind storage ponds" on mountain tops are forever.. Along with the plumbing and deforestation, and power line access, that tears up the entire slope.. 

And those oil sand areas.. What's bad about REMOVING TOXIC MATERIALS (worth cash) and reclaiming those lands afterwards. THings are bound to grow better with less petroleum and dense hydrocarbons sitting on the surface soil... 

The folks complaining about Nat Gas in their water supply just need MORE drilling to remove the pollution.. 

Counterintuitive? Am I being cute? NO ---- those wind storage projects are BAD mining and land use.. Extracting fossil fuel from places where it's seeping and inhabiting growth??? 


Maybe not so bad..


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 15, 2013)

PMZ said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



Disposing of the dead birds can't be cheap........


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 15, 2013)

Abraham3 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Abraham3 said:
> ...



Just because YOU believe the planet is a junker and is gonna self-destruct over 1/2 degree doesn't mean it's gonna happen. You are staring at the tail end of 4 DISASTROUS ICE AGES that had NOTHING to do with burning crap. And you still believe that a 1 deg rise is gonna magically amplify into a "RUNAWAY GREENHOUSE" with TEMPERATURES OFF THE CHART in 2047".. "Killer Storms Arriving Next Tuesday due to CO2"

Tell ya what Clyde.. With THOSE HEADLINES i'm reading from YOUR side.. Maybe a little censorship wouldn't be a bad thing...  Let's censor the censors.. Last time I checked, (and I'm sorry if I offend), but journalism school is NOT a broad based qualifier to be a science judge..


----------



## polarbear (Oct 15, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



Naw, you got it right and everybody in Germany would agree with you, except of course the "Eco-Power" con gang who is getting locked in government subsidies to deface whatever little wild life habitat was left in Germany...PERMANENTLY.
In the process the cost of 1 kilowatt hour had been jacked up to an average of 27 Euro-cents,....that`s 36 US cents per KWhr...or ~ 6 times what most folks pay in Canada.
In some districts in Germany, greater Berlin, Frankfurt Duisburg etc  they hiked it a few months ago by yet another 5 cents. 
That`s over and above all the other "eco taxes" that are pegged to energy consumption. The latest cry are so called "smart meters" which are now mandatory in many districts. They monitor peak power and if at any time your household exceeds a 2 KVA demand you get dinged with a heavy fine.
In your home that would be the case if your wife runs the cloth drier and you decide to run the toaster at the same time.
That`s because to date there are not  enough  pumped power plant facilities (like Schluchsee & Atdorf) to prevent the wind & solar grids from "browning out" since Germany began phasing out nuclear power.
So far most of the German heavy industry has been exempt from the heavily inflated electrical power prices because they made it clear that they would relocate their facilities in a heartbeat.
Their price breaks landed squarely on the shoulders of the hapless taxpayers that had been duped into this "Energie Wende" con game by our "climate chancellor" Angela Merkel...who was a top graduate of the old Soviet Academy for Propaganda and Agitation before the Communist East Germany was "re-unified" with the federal Republic of (West) Germany.
PMZ`s comment to the whole thing boiled down to this nonsense:


> By the way,  what do you think that the fuel and waste disposal costs are for a solar/wind/hydro-storage plant are?


He should raise that point, the "windmill waste disposal cost" with irate Europeans that pay 6 times more (and climbing) for power since they got their wind mills.
"windmill waste disposal".....most Germans would like to blow them up, but explosives are hard to get these days.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 16, 2013)

polarbear said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > polarbear said:
> ...





Awesome post Polar.......where the fuck have you been bro?

It is fascinating how stoopid the German people are!! 75% of these people buy the whole global warming crap hook, line and stinker......far more than anywhere else. They get taxed up the ying-yang for this renewables shit. You'd think after what they have been through a century ago, they'd be on to the whole happily forking over everything to the government ruse.....but no.......these mofu's are the dumbest nationality on the planet. Meanwhile, the government is opening another 20 coal plants by 2020. Its hysterical......this culture that just tends to automatically fork over all rights and belongings to the government.



Anyway........in southeast Asia, coal is *BOOOOOOMING* and leading to economic growth..

Coal to Surpass Gas in Southeast Asia Power Boom, IEA Says (1) - Businessweek




more k00k losing.


----------



## Abraham3 (Oct 16, 2013)

Glad to see you two getting together.  Really.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 16, 2013)

Fossil fuel and waste disposal costs are escalating unceasingly.  Sustainable energy capital cost,  falling rapidly.  Operating costs for sustainable energy?  Incidental. 

Everyone looking to the past loves fossil fuels.  Everyone looking to the future loves sustainable.  

However time only goes towards the future.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 16, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Fossil fuel and waste disposal costs are escalating unceasingly.  Sustainable energy capital cost,  falling rapidly.  Operating costs for sustainable energy?  Incidental.
> 
> Everyone looking to the past loves fossil fuels.  Everyone looking to the future loves sustainable.
> 
> However time only goes towards the future.



*Fossil fuel and waste disposal costs are escalating unceasingly.*

Natural gas costs are escalating unceasingly?

Sounds like your claim that zero is being invested in fossil fuels.


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 16, 2013)

Abraham3 said:


> Glad to see you two getting together.  Really.



PBear is an old friend.. Survives somehow in the harsh tundra of Alberta.. 
He's our canary in the coal mine. When PBear mellows out from all the Global Warming up there --- THEN it's time to panic.. 

PBear --- That's a good plan.. Hook em on EVehicles, THEN INSTALL the smart meters so that if they attempt to charge at any time other than the dead of night --- YOU NAIL EM with surcharges.. 

And what happened to the solar component of this Great Leap?? If you got TONS of solar PV on line during the daytime peak --- why the freak do you NEED time of day pricing??? 
Your generating margins at peak should no longer be a problem right???


----------



## PMZ (Oct 16, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Fossil fuel and waste disposal costs are escalating unceasingly.  Sustainable energy capital cost,  falling rapidly.  Operating costs for sustainable energy?  Incidental.
> ...



Not now.  For sure in the future.  Turn around and face forward the way that time does.

Those with a modicum of intelligence figured out that I was talking about new energy generation, not searching the world for, and recovering, low quality fossil fuel dregs.  The cost of that will always go up.


----------



## polarbear (Oct 16, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> Awesome post Polar.......where the fuck have you been bro?
> 
> It is fascinating how stoopid the German people are!! 75% of these people buy the whole global warming crap hook, line and stinker......far more than anywhere else. They get taxed up the ying-yang for this renewables shit. You'd think after what they have been through a century ago, they'd be on to the whole happily forking over everything to the government ruse.....but no.......these mofu's are the dumbest nationality on the planet. Meanwhile, the government is opening another 20 coal plants by 2020. Its hysterical......this culture that just tends to automatically fork over all rights and belongings to the government.
> 
> ...



It`s the German political system, not the Germans that are stupid.
Had there been no "re-unification" when millions of communists suddenly became voters then things would have been quite different.
Imagine what kind of country the US would be if all over sudden the border between the US & Mexico would disappear and how these new instant citizens would change US politics.
But that would be only half as bad as what happened in Germany, because Mexico is not a communist country.
That`s how we got that bitch from the east, Angela Merkel and now there is no way to get rid of her.
No matter what she does she gets the feminist vote and if she does not get enough idiots to vote for her she forms a coalition with some of the other minority parties to stay in power.
My old school friend & ex neighbor snapped a photo of a poster which was all over  Germany during the last election:





Red = Socilalist Party, Green Party, Black= "Free Democrats" and lower right = CSU.
Caption translated:
"Which asshole will you choose?"
So now you are up to date in German politics...or the EU in general.
I would say EU rather than Germany or any other individual EU member country because most EU Nations have lost their sovereign rights to the un-elected bureaucrats in Brussels which already rule with an iron fist much like the central planning committee did in the old USSR.
When the iron curtain came down the events that followed was akin to a "red dawn",...only difference is that it was done by stealth.
And that`s the way the cookie crumbled...and that`s why I  left Germany.
I`ld rather freeze to death in Canada before I live on my knees under that communist bitch in Germany.
The EU is just a trial balloon for a larger scale UN world government, mark my word.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 16, 2013)

polarbear said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome post Polar.......where the fuck have you been bro?
> ...



Mark my word.  Preparing for the future is smart.  Worshipping the past dumb.  Has been throughout history.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 16, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



*Not now.*

So you were wrong, again.


----------



## polarbear (Oct 16, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Mark my word.  Preparing for the future is smart.  Worshipping the past dumb.  Has been throughout history.


I can say with a clear conscience that I never "worshipped the past" during my adulthood , but freely admit that I admire my parents and others who managed to shape the world I was privileged to enjoy.
Had they been like you we would all still be living in the stone age.
Some of the people I did admire I don`t even know and wish I did so that I could thank them. Like the GI`s that came every day after the war ended to our school in Landsberg Germany and brought us lunch. Most Americans know only of the famous Berlin Blockade and how American Pilots risked their lives to make sure Berliners did not starve to death the way the communists* you worship* had planned.

If you were so smart, "preparing for the future", then you should prepare for the kind of future that a 12 trillion $ national debt has in store for you, rather than what a bit more plant food might do to the planet. 
I pity the next generation which has to pay the bills for your stupidity,...then again the likes of you might not even be able to lay the necessary foundation to make life possible for a future generation.
At my age that matters little, so go ahead and have a gay marriage or abort your sorry genetic code right out of existence...That might be a significant improvement for the rest of humanity.

"worshipping the past"...? Try again and pull something else (& totally unrelated) out of your ass. 
How would you know what or  if I "worship" anything ?
But you made it pretty clear that you do.
Do you get a spasm running up your leg when Obama speaks, like MSNBC`s Chris Mathew ?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 16, 2013)

polarbear said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Mark my word.  Preparing for the future is smart.  Worshipping the past dumb.  Has been throughout history.
> ...



Bazinga!


----------



## westwall (Oct 16, 2013)

polarbear said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Mark my word.  Preparing for the future is smart.  Worshipping the past dumb.  Has been throughout history.
> ...








No, he's the dribble that runs down Chris's leg....


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 16, 2013)

polarbear said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome post Polar.......where the fuck have you been bro?
> ...



That post deserves a box of hand warmers to get you thru the winter.. 

That poster is hysterical.. Including the censorship...


----------



## PMZ (Oct 16, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



The scary part is that your basing ignoring the largest problem,  in terms of cost,  that humanity has ever faced,  on today's natural gas price,  makes sense. 

I can't think of a better example as to why giving conservatives any responsibility for anything just breeds disaster.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 16, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



*The scary part is that your basing ignoring the largest problem,*

The largest problem is big government clowns, like you, killing people and spending trillions to reduce CO2 by a tiny amount.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 16, 2013)

polarbear said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Mark my word.  Preparing for the future is smart.  Worshipping the past dumb.  Has been throughout history.
> ...



You mean the $17,000,000,000,000 that we spent on the Bushwacker's holy wars,  tax cuts for friends and family,  and ending his Great Recession?  I agree it was stupid.  It's a good thing that we didn't fall for the austerity cure that Europe did,  isn't it. 

Gore/Leiberman was the right answer and our electorate knew it.  

Darn old SCOTUS owed dad Bush a big favor though.


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 16, 2013)

Good God Troll --- PLEASE just tell us the INTELLIGIENT plan.. And go back to your planet.. 

You got some thermionic heterosynchronous doohickey that you want us to make electricity with?? 

Or a bivalent isotropic esther to put in our cars?   Just spit it the hell out and let us MARVEL at the presents the annointed ones lay at our feet.. 

Quit playing with an empty deck.. I CALL !!! All in...


----------



## Abraham3 (Oct 16, 2013)

polarbear said:


> I can say with a clear conscience that I never "worshipped the past" during my adulthood , but freely admit that I admire my parents and others who managed to shape the world I was privileged to enjoy.



You refute yourself with the post about German asses.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 16, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Mark my word.  Preparing for the future is smart.  Worshipping the past dumb.  Has been throughout history.




All those doomsday preppers building underground shelters and stocking them with 2 years of food are preparing for the future.  Is that your idea of smart?


----------



## SSDD (Oct 16, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Mark my word.  Preparing for the future is smart.  Worshipping the past dumb.  Has been throughout history.



What you idiot liberals fail to learn from all your past mistakes is that the torch of progress all to often turns out to be an all consuming devouring conflagration.  You act without thinking your idiot ideas through to their logical conclusions then spend enormous amounts of intellectual energy trying to distance yourself from the inevetable consequences of your actions.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 16, 2013)

PMZ said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



I knew we could count on you to start spewing all the classic liberal talking points.  Isn't it astounding how all the warmist cult members spout exactly the same dogma?


----------



## Abraham3 (Oct 16, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > polarbear said:
> ...



It's easy as pie to keep 'em in synch when they're all telling the truth.


----------



## polarbear (Oct 16, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> Good God Troll --- PLEASE just tell us the INTELLIGIENT plan.. And go back to your planet..
> 
> You got some thermionic heterosynchronous doohickey that you want us to make electricity with??
> 
> ...



Imagine if all those resources, the mega buck$, computer facilities manpower etc etc had been invested for the same number of years "climate science" has been around in *serious research* to engineer artificial muscle fiber which could drive machinery then we would not be here pondering how to power up a car or anything else that has to move by land air or sea for that matter. Consider the power to weight ratio of just about any insect to what our current technology has to offer. Nature outclasses us by a long-shot:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQk-lP2R04Y"]Working Gears Evolved in Plant-Hopping Insect - by Scientific American - YouTube[/ame]

Their "fuel source" is in most cases plain garbage or any carbohydrate you can find almost anywhere on this planet and needs no further processing.
We know the basic chemistry and molecular structure already:





That`s where mankind should concentrate an all out concerted research effort which sets the goal to create synthetic muscle fiber that performs at the same power to weight ratio as it does in insects.
It is my opinion that we would strike "pay-dirt" in less time and with less expense it takes to come up with an accurate computer climate model.
Of course the likes of "PMZ" would not be happy because everything nature has engineered   is as far as muscles and motion is concerned also uses the oxidation (combustion) of organic matter and produces CO2 as a byproduct.

If it`s "do-able" nature will have done it. Nature did evolve photo voltaic cells a long time ago which can convert light into electricity and if that were a viable way to power up a moving organism then we would have long since found evidence of an equivalent example to our silly attempts.

Claiming that nature`s evolution had missed something that the no CO2 occult can promise to deliver with a God like act is like claiming that we are alone in the entire universe.


----------



## mamooth (Oct 16, 2013)

People did use an organic-fueled propulsion mechanism before. It was called "a horse".

Anyways, good luck with the insect-cars.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 16, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



That the Fox News classic comics version.  For reasons that don't make sense to me,  people fall for that without any evidence at all.  Fortunately such suckers are a minority who are being flushed as we speak.  

We're going back to running the country with people who think for themselves. 

You wouldn't understand.


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 16, 2013)

mamooth said:


> People did use an organic-fueled propulsion mechanism before. It was called "a horse".
> 
> Anyways, good luck with the insect-cars.



In retrospect  a horse beats being forced to drive a smartcar.....
Expect hitching posts tomake a big comebak....
Right next to all the ev charge stations with closed signs on them


----------



## PMZ (Oct 16, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> Good God Troll --- PLEASE just tell us the INTELLIGIENT plan.. And go back to your planet..
> 
> You got some thermionic heterosynchronous doohickey that you want us to make electricity with??
> 
> ...



Keep longing for the return of the past.  Let us know how it works out for you. 

If you ever get to the future,  look us up.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 16, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



*people fall for that without any evidence at all. *

No evidence you guys want to waste trillions? LOL!
No evidence your side kills? Sadly, the blood on your hands is nothing to laugh about.

*Fortunately such suckers are a minority who are being flushed as we speak.  *


You're right, the number of suckers falling for the warmist scam is declining.


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 16, 2013)

PMZ said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Good God Troll --- PLEASE just tell us the INTELLIGIENT plan.. And go back to your planet..
> ...




So       you got nothing..   wanna play another hand?  Give  ya 50 bucks for your web history .

ive gotten better sollutions from fortune cookies  before.


----------



## Abraham3 (Oct 16, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> It is fascinating how stoopid the German people are!!
> 
> these mofu's are the dumbest nationality on the planet.



Say, Skookly, how long did it take you to figure out that the fellow to whom you addressed these remarks was German?


----------



## itfitzme (Oct 16, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> You're right, the number of suckers falling for the warmist scam is declining.



Todd, you are really living in La La land if you believe that.  I have no doubt that, in the right-wing tea-party conservative Republican counties, this is so.  And it may be the case among the under 100 IQ crowd.  

But the under 100 IQ crowd and the right-wing tea-party wack jobs are irrelevant. (Isn't that the same group?)

The only ones with money that still don't get it are the Koch Bros who commissioned their own study and were told quite unequivocally that AWG is a fact.

If any of the political bias allegations are correct and fitting, it would be that he Koch brothers intentionally ignore science for the sake of monetary gain.

For someone that sees this kind of behavior as significant, I'd think you'd get this much.

Mitigation techniques will not cost you or I a single penny in purchasing power or standard of living. But, they will cost the Koch Bros.  The difference is in that all prices are relative to the standard basket.   (Unless you own an oil refinery, a coal power plant or something)

Costs spread out across every product, spread out across every individual, are no costs at all because they are nothing relative to everything.

On the other hand, if the Koch Bros source of income is predominately in the industry to be affected, then it will cost them because it is more relative to everything else.

I'm not one to focus on political motivations much.  But it is pretty common knowledge who has something economically to lose and gain when it comes to AWG.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 16, 2013)

mamooth said:


> People did use an organic-fueled propulsion mechanism before. It was called "a horse".



yeah, and in those days our cities were buried under a mountain of horse manure which attracted trillions of flies.  Typhus was a common disease as a result.

Those were the good ol days before fossil fuels!


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 16, 2013)

itfitzme said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > You're right, the number of suckers falling for the warmist scam is declining.
> ...



You spend an entire post calling another poster "stupid," and then you make one of the dumbest statements every posted in this forum.  Just check on what German consumers are paying for electricity if you think "mitigation techniques" won't cost us anything.

You have to be stupid, stupid, stupid to believe something so obviously idiotic.

You had your ass handed to you in another thread when you made this claim, so apparently you thought you could sneak off and get away with it somewhere else.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 16, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Mark my word.  Preparing for the future is smart.  Worshipping the past dumb.  Has been throughout history.
> ...



What on earth are you talking about?


----------



## PMZ (Oct 16, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > People did use an organic-fueled propulsion mechanism before. It was called "a horse".
> ...



Let us know how your horse works out for you.  I think that's a better choice for you than a Smart car.  The driver should always be the smarter one.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 16, 2013)

itfitzme said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > You're right, the number of suckers falling for the warmist scam is declining.
> ...



*Todd, you are really living in La La land if you believe that.*






LOL!

*Costs spread out across every product, spread out across every individual, are no costs at all because they are nothing relative to everything.*

So if I can only buy 5 widgets, instead of 6, because every product is more expensive, that's no cost to me? 

Wow, liberals are worse at economics than I thought.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 16, 2013)

PMZ said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



You said it was "smart" to prepare for the future.  Doesn't that mean doomsday preppers are smart?  Don't you know what a doomsday prepper is?


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 16, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> itfitzme said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Yeah, so if the "cost" is a 50% reduction in the amount of electric power available, and it is spread out across every individual, that means we haven't experienced any reduction in our standard of living!  Happy days are here again!

Do you believe anyone could be stupid enough to believe something so obviously wrong?


----------



## PMZ (Oct 16, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Doomsday is the result of doing nothing in the face of huge problems. There are only a few so easily fooled to support that.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 16, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> itfitzme said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Not as bad as conservatives are at science.  And logic.  And problem solving.  And critical thinking.  And independent thought.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 16, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > itfitzme said:
> ...



*Costs spread out across every product, spread out across every individual, are no costs at all because they are nothing relative to everything.*

Yeah, that's a pretty fucking stupid thing to say. Typical for a liberal though.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 17, 2013)

What is the cost comparison between fossil fuels and sustainable energy when fossil fuels are gone?


----------



## westwall (Oct 17, 2013)

PMZ said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Good God Troll --- PLEASE just tell us the INTELLIGIENT plan.. And go back to your planet..
> ...








Future?  Windmills are things of the past, EV's are technological dead ends, and you think you're the "future"


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_Kh7nLplWo]What A Maroon! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Abraham3 (Oct 17, 2013)

westwall said:


> Future?  Windmills are things of the past, EV's are technological dead ends, and you think you're the "future"



But you think coal is the future.  Yeah... 

Coal powered rockets.

Coal-powered scramjets

Coal-powered bullet trains

Computer chips made of coal

Coal-powered transoceanic passenger submarines

Coal lasers

Flying coal cars

Pure water through coal

Clear air through coal

America's gleaming smokestacks, from sea to shining sea

Yeah... you just can't take the future out of COAL !


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 17, 2013)

PMZ said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



So you agree that it's smart to build an underground shelter in your backyard and stock it with 2 years of food as well as arm yourself to the teeth?


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 17, 2013)

Easily my favorite gay MSPAINT Photobucket Classic to post up in this forum >>>>


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 17, 2013)

So.....back to the domination......

And whats in the news today? Oooops.......yet more bad news for the k00ks!!!

Oil Production in the northern US at record levels!!!! >>>


Rockin? in the Bakken: ND oil output sets another record in August as daily production tops 900,000 barrels for first time | AEIdeas




Geee......all that consensus science is really impacting production of fossil fuels in 2013!!!!


----------



## PMZ (Oct 17, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



It could be is there is a big trend reversal and conservatism becomes popular again.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 17, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> So.....back to the domination......
> 
> And whats in the news today? Oooops.......yet more bad news for the k00ks!!!
> 
> ...



Oil production in North Dakota is a measure of what?  

From Forbes. 

There has been increasing chatter in the Internet aether about the possibility that world oil demand might peak sometime in the near future.  The thinking is informed primarily by falling demand in areas like the US and Europe, but especially the perception that a plethora of new transportation technologies, such as plug-in hybrids, electric vehicles and hydrogen fuel cell vehicles are now viable.
Economists agree to the possibility, often citing the aphorism, The Stone Age didnt end because we ran out of stones, which was used to refute the peak oil view of scarce resources.  But it also referred to the fact that resources are much less likely to run out than to be replaced by better resourcesbetter meaning cheaper, more convenient, and cleaner, among other attributes.
Clearly, the weak demand for oil in the industrialized nations could prove permanent, as it reflects not just recent weak economic growth, but also population decline in some countries and especially price-driven efficiency, most notably in the US.  Transport fuel demand has fallen by over 1 million barrels per day in the US in the past 5 years, although it is not clear if lower gasoline prices would see a reversal of this trend.
The problem is that we dont yet have a better energy source than petroleum, especially for transportation.  Compressed natural gas comes closest.  It is great for fleet vehicles, but inconvenient for passenger cars and trucks, requiring a large tank and lacking many fueling stations.  But the market is likely to remain a niche one, not expanding beyond current areas.
This is not to say that there arent many applications where oil is overused.  In some countries like Japan, significant amounts of oil (a quarter million barrels a day last year) are used for power generation where gas would be better, but is overpriced (see Coffee, Tea or Gas?  The Mispricing of Gas on World Markets).


----------



## westwall (Oct 17, 2013)

Abraham3 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Future?  Windmills are things of the past, EV's are technological dead ends, and you think you're the "future"
> ...







No, I don't.  But it is cheaper and more efficient.  You idiots want to lop the tops off of mountains in Europe so you can build giant reservoirs and you think that won't have a ecological effect?

Every one of your fixes is worse than the problem you're trying to resolve.  How about this, we keep using fossil fuels and abandon technological dead ends that make you feel good but in actual fact do nothing or in fact do more harm to the environment.  Then we take that money that would be squandered on stupid projects and just do pure research on fuel cells, fusion, and a Tesla global power distribution system.

Let's REALLY go for a technological advancement that will have a GOOD environmental impact instead of your avian cuisinarts, and mountain top destruction.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 17, 2013)

westwall said:


> Abraham3 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



All of those technologies are being explored.  

While that is going on we continue to build a new climate,  by dumping fossil fuel wastes into our atmosphere, that we'll have to adapt civilization to. 

Doing nothing in addition to developing technologies that may or may not bear fruit is completely unaffordable.  A huge waste of money.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 17, 2013)

One conservative scotoma is the inability to see progress, and belief only in the grand solution.  We already have the technology for progress.  Plug in hybrid cars powered by sustainable sources would be a huge improvement over today's automotive abortions.  Zero new technology.  CNG trucks.  Hybrid busses. All are being adopted now.  But only at a global rate that keeps up with ceaseless demand growth.  Only when we actually start closing down coal fired plants can we claim adequate progress at reducing AGW adaptation costs.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 17, 2013)

PMZ said:


> One conservative scotoma is the inability to see progress, and belief only in the grand solution.  We already have the technology for progress.  Plug in hybrid cars powered by sustainable sources would be a huge improvement over today's automotive abortions.  Zero new technology.  CNG trucks.  Hybrid busses. All are being adopted now.  But only at a global rate that keeps up with ceaseless demand growth.  Only when we actually start closing down coal fired plants can we claim adequate progress at reducing AGW adaptation costs.



In 2012, coal-fired power plants generated 45% of total electricity demand in Germany, followed by renewables, with a 22% share, nuclear at 16% and gas at around 11%, according to Germany's statistical office.

CHEAP CARBON EXTENDS COAL'S DOMINANCE IN GERMAN POWER MIX

*For 2013, coal-fired power's share in the German generation mix is on track to rise above 50%, an analysis of the data shows.*

Meanwhile, renewables may struggle to improve on last year's record 22% contribution, mainly due to lower wind power generation in the first quarter, but this will depend on weather scenarios during the final quarter.

ANALYSIS: German coal extends dominance in power mix as gas wanes - Coal | Platts News Article & Story

LOL!


----------



## PMZ (Oct 17, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > One conservative scotoma is the inability to see progress, and belief only in the grand solution.  We already have the technology for progress.  Plug in hybrid cars powered by sustainable sources would be a huge improvement over today's automotive abortions.  Zero new technology.  CNG trucks.  Hybrid busses. All are being adopted now.  But only at a global rate that keeps up with ceaseless demand growth.  Only when we actually start closing down coal fired plants can we claim adequate progress at reducing AGW adaptation costs.
> ...



Turn around 180 degrees.  Face the future.  That's the direction that time goes.  

Going in the direction that you are facing now is not possible.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 17, 2013)

From Todstertraitor's reference. 

''Coal plants increased production by about 5%, or 8.4 TWh, to 189.4 TWh in the first three quarters of 2013 as output from gas-fired power plants fell 6.5 TWh, or 18%, to just 29 TWh compared with the same period of 2012, data that ISE compiled from the EEX transparency platform and Germany's statistical office show.''

What does that have to do with fuel and waste less sustainable energy?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 17, 2013)

PMZ said:


> What is the cost comparison between fossil fuels and sustainable energy when fossil fuels are gone?



High cost energy in the future is bad.

We must protect ourselves from high cost energy in the future by making energy expensive now!!!

Democrat progress, gotta love it.......


----------



## PMZ (Oct 17, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > What is the cost comparison between fossil fuels and sustainable energy when fossil fuels are gone?
> ...



Conservative non-thinking,  gotta love it.  

The cheapest path to the future is ignoring the problems of today.  

Can anyone imagine that working for any enterprise,  from family to business to church to education to government? 

If there is one thing that separates man from monkeys as well as liberals and conservatives it is the ability to envision,  plan,  and execute towards an advantageous future.


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 17, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > What is the cost comparison between fossil fuels and sustainable energy when fossil fuels are gone?
> ...



The motto is that the Nega-watters want energy to be RARE and EXPENSIVE.
Society NEEDS energy to be PLENTIFUL and CHEAP.


And don't bother arguing about the "RARE" part.. Any set of policies that concentrates so heavily on CONSERVATION (instead of increased capacity) is pushing for RARE...


----------



## PMZ (Oct 17, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



Nobody here has said that they want energy to be rare.  Energy has and will cost what it costs. 

What will come forever increasingly rare are fossil fuels.  That will make them expensive. Also adapting to the new climate they are creating.  That will be very expensive.


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 17, 2013)

PMZ said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



So you ignored the warning in the last line of my post.. Explain to me how MASSIVE CAMPAIGNS to CONSERVE the last watt of your phone charger --- is not a POLICY to make energy rare.. With NARY A PEEP about increasing capacity or providing bigger MARGINS of service on demand.. 

A focus SOLELY on Conservation IS ---- an attempt to make it RARE... To continue to operate at the margins of capacity..


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 17, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



*The cheapest path to the future is ignoring the problems of today. *

This year, German consumers will be forced to pay 20 billion ($26 billion) for electricity from solar, wind and biogas plants -- electricity with a market price of just over 3 billion. Even the figure of 20 billion is disputable if you include all the unintended costs and collateral damage associated with the project.

Listen to the liberals, their plan is cheapest.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 17, 2013)

PMZ said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



*Energy has and will cost what it costs. *

Unless the libs are in charge, then it can cost over 8 times what it's worth.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 17, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Private enterprise prices energy as determined by supply and demand.  Nobody is in charge of pricing.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 17, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Is that like the collateral costs of fossil fuels?  Wars,  adaptation to changed climate, sea level rise,  extreme weather recovery,  fires and explosions,  environmental cleanup from spills,  mining disasters,  water pollution,  destruction of habitat,  smog,  etc?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 17, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



Nobody......unless the government makes it more expensive with silly green mandates....like in Germany!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 17, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



*Is that like the collateral costs of fossil fuels?*

No, it's the collateral cost of liberal, green, idiocy.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 17, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



While we are trying to catch up,  they'll be sitting pretty.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 17, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



All of those fossil fuel collateral costs are good,  but sustainable energy collateral costs are idiocy.  Your ability to debate is pathetic.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 17, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



Yes! Paying 8 times the market rate = sitting pretty, to liberals.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 17, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



Don't they understand, green energy is efficient.
No fuel in, energy out. And no waste disposal costs.
It should be cheaper than fossil fuels, not 8 times as expensive.

You need to go over there and explain what they're doing wrong.
You could make big bucks as a consultant.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 17, 2013)

I love this part >>>>


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 17, 2013)

*Oooooooooooooooops*


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 17, 2013)

yuk.....yuk.........

What climate change? Fewer people than EVER believe the world is really warming up | UK | News | Daily Express


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 17, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 17, 2013)

Energy | Ecotrope

*10 predictions for the world's energy future*

Ecotrope | Sept. 19, 2011 11:35 p.m. | Updated: Feb. 19, 2013 1:35 p.m. 



The U.S. Energy Information Administration released 2011 Energy Outlook yesterday, with new projections for world energy use in 2035. The agency predicts:


1. A lot more energy use worldwide: World energy consumption will grow by 53 percent from 2008 to 2035, and half of that growth will come from China and India.

2.China will outpace the U.S.: China will use 68 percent more energy than the U.S. by 2035. And a lot of it will come from coal. China will account for 76 percent of the increase in world coal use.


3.China and India will lead energy growth: in 2008 the two countries made up 21 percent of world energy consumption. In 2035, it will be 31 percent.


4.*Fossil fuels will still dominate*: They will account for *78 percent of world energy use in 2035*. Coal consumption will grow by 1.5 percent a year.


5.Renewable energy will double: Consumption will increase by 2.8 percent a year, and its share of total energy use will grow from 10 percent in 2008 to 15 percent in 2035. That is, if current laws and policies remain in place. Renewables will be the fastest growing source of new electricity generation, increasing by 3.0 percent and outpacing the average annual increases for natural gas (2.6 percent), nuclear power (2.4 percent), and coal (1.9 percent).


6.More fracked natural gas: Natural gas will be the fastest-growing fossil fuel, thanks in large part to new extraction methods (such as fracking) for gas in tight rock formations, shale, and coal beds. World natural gas consumption will increase 1.6 percent per year, from 111 trillion cubic feet in 2008 to 169 trillion cubic feet in 2035. Supplies from the U.S., Canada and China will increase.


7.Gas prices stay high: A barrel of light sweet crude oil will reach $125 per barrel (they&#8217;re around $90 a barrel today). However, the EIA reports, depending on supply and demand, and economic growth in developing countries, the price of oil could be as high as $200 a barrel by 2035 or as low as $50 a barrel.


8.Oil consumption keeps growing: The world&#8217;s petroleum other liquid fuels usage will increase by 36.9 million barrels a day from 2008 to 2035.


9.More gas from biofuels and oil sands: Less than half the growth in fuel consumption will come from conventional crude production. Production of unconventional sources including biofuels, oil sands, extra heavy oil, coal-to-liquids and gas-to-liquids will grow from 3.9 million barrels a day in 2088 to 13.1 million barrels a day in 2035.


10.*Carbon emissions will rise*: Energy-related carbon-dioxide emissions rise by 43 percent &#8211; from 30.2 billion metric tons in 2008 to 43.2 billion metric tons in 2035. Much of the increase will come from developing countries, especially Asia


10 predictions for the world's energy future » News » OPB


----------



## polarbear (Oct 17, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


When you are talking to PMZ you are talking to a fence post.
"no fuel in energy out"
Fuel costs in an oil gas or coal fired plant are just a part of the operating budget and are well within the margins.
With wind and solar to make it usable as a stand alone power on demand grid you have to keep burning money as if it was fuel.
"no waste disposal cost"
What kind of a price should we but on entire mountain ranges being (*WASTED* as in being ) stripped, excavated and adorned with a forest of hydro masts and wires?
If it were possible to supply power on demand with just wind and solar then Siemens engineers would have done so and there would be no need for phase#2, these pumped basins.
A state of the art (Siemens) wind turbine generator has to run at a constant 1500 rpm to put out power at 50 Hz ( or 60 Hz over here)
So if the load increases the only available means to compensate is to decrease the prop pitch to more shallow.
And when you do that you better have a high enough wind speed so that you still got enough torque. But the wind is what it is and that`s why wind or solar cannot run in a stand alone mode and need conventional power plants to compensate for load demand changes.
Germany is now committed to produce power on demand with wind and solar. Until there are many more mountain tops converted to pumped basins which  incorporate  hydro electric plants they will not have a fully functional power grid and have to rely on coal and gas...end of story.
I thought the likes of PMZ are in league with the Sierra Club, Greenpeace etc etc...well they are all over there protesting this pumped basin insanity, getting tear-gassed, clubbed and drenched by police water canons.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 17, 2013)

polarbear said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



Intelligent folks will notice what's not given in pontifications like this.

Alternatives. 

Burn fossil fuels until they're gone then return to the caves is not an alternative except to conservatives and lower primates who think that cave living was the ultimate in progress. 

So,  we ignore them.  We keep them out of office and separated from responsibility.  

While they loudly proclaim that they want to go backwards in time to when their ideas were relevant,  we just move forward.  Leave them here or whatever.  

They are not our problem.


----------



## itfitzme (Oct 17, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Hyperbole.


----------



## itfitzme (Oct 17, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> yuk.....yuk.........
> 
> What climate change? Fewer people than EVER believe the world is really warming up | UK | News | Daily Express



Count you among the idiots


----------



## polarbear (Oct 17, 2013)

PMZ said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Hey dimwit
So what`s this "alternative" you keep yapping about ?
Quit bragging about this "alternative" unless you can specify it.
And don`t try and pass off these Schluchsee and Atdorf projects as "your alternative", because you never even heard about them before I posted them...and as far as I know they don`t exist anywhere else.
Most of the other idiots like you were (and are) still fantasizing about gigantic batteries or *cubic miles *of hydrogen storage tanks while engineers have already dismissed these hair-brained ideas over a decade ago. I know high school kids that are more technology literate than you`ll ever be but none of them brag like you do.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 17, 2013)

polarbear said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > polarbear said:
> ...



There are many alternatives to the present energy abortion. 

CNG powered trucks.  Plug in hybrid cars.  Electric cars.  Wind energy.  PV energy.  CSP energy. Micro hydro power.  TWR.  Bio fuels.  CF bulbs.  Energy star appliances.  Hydro.  CO2 sequestered fossil fuel plants.  Geo energy.  Fuel cells. Where have you been?


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 17, 2013)

facts > philosophy


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 17, 2013)

PMZ said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...







LOL.....well doesn't that comment explain this famous antimetabole.......


*"Conservatives believe it when they see it; liberals see it when they believe it." *


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 17, 2013)

polarbear said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



I know, but he's our fence post.

I just enjoy mocking his many errors.


----------



## freedombecki (Oct 17, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...


Sounds like a whole lot of bureaucrats in the government, except all they have to do is turn in expense accounts that cost 8 times what private industry would spend to keep costs down to the consumers they serve. Bureaucrats serve themselves first thinking no one will notice, and they're pretty much right. Nice guy politicians don't make any flaps about overcharges. They have to get elected based on whether naive people view them as nice guys or not. If they're constantly telling staff to save money, it's viewed as selfish, since there's that great big pot of money, and who would notice if a little of it was missing every single day amounts to taxpayer abuse to the tune of billions if not a trillion dollars.

And Democrats get real tough when Republicans try to trim things down so that citizen taxpayer dollars are not wasted. They say the nastiest things that will appeal to this "cool" Hollyweird criminal conduct push. Read Move on lately? It's sicker than the fools who let Bill Ayres and Bernadine Doehrn off scot free for likely murdering Officer Brian V. McDonnell in February of 1970 with a pipe bomb they left at a police station in San Francisco. Both of them should have received a death sentence. Instead assholes encouraged them to become University Professors to share their anti-American attitude so crucial to the extreme leftist anarchists who are running the government at this moment, masquerading as politicians and civil servants.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 17, 2013)

itfitzme said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



PMZ would never do that.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 17, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > polarbear said:
> ...



Conservatives believe it when they hear it on Fox News.


----------



## freedombecki (Oct 17, 2013)

PMZ said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


 Endangering bird species and aquatic mammals is not the problem of the wind and tides turbine folks, either. They pretend their experimental water turbines did not endanger 2 local fish species and one specie of seals that were confused by all that racket. Local economies were dependent on tourists who came to enjoy their unique fish and see the odd but friendly seals. Not one word of apology has been issued by the Green Industry for its decimation, and in the west, raptors such as the ospreys are increasingly found dead beneath massive wind turbines directly in their food migration paths. Again, no nothing out of the greenies. And PETA? Never been quieter, but they will run naked in the park if you wear your grandmother's mink stole on a blustery cold day.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 17, 2013)

More k00k losing.......

*MOST SEVERE START TO EUROPEAN WINTER IN 200 YEARS*


http://notrickszone.com/2013/10/12/most-severe-start-of-winter-in-200-years-european-municipalities-now-ignoring-foolish-predictions-of-warm-winters/



Oooopsie.........



Europeans are ignoring the warmer predictions of the climate nutters........hmmmmm.......wonder why?

Maybe because the last 5 consecutive winters in Europe are colder than normal.



The climate crusader predictions = always wrong.




Because its a fucking hoax!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 17, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> More k00k losing.......
> 
> *MOST SEVERE START TO EUROPEAN WINTER IN 200 YEARS*
> 
> ...



You're gonna blow a gasket or slip a disc with all this celebration Skooks.. I'm afraid you won't be around for the punishment of the guilty part... 

And we NEED you !!!!!!!


----------



## Abraham3 (Oct 18, 2013)

FCT, I gotta say that the level of response you've made to IfItzMe's calculations just don't hold up.  The case he's presented is as solid and as airtight as such things can get.  Celebrating cold weather in Europe at this point (and encouraging Skookerasbil in ANYTHING) is more than a little... disappointing.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 18, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Sounds like you really hate this country and most everyone in it.  Why are you afraid to go to where things are more to your liking?  Where would you go if you weren't afraid?


----------



## PMZ (Oct 18, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > More k00k losing.......
> ...



There is lots of Democratic celebrating going on around the country at the Republican Party's latest shot in their foot.  I hope that the short term emotional euphoria doesn't replace in any way the long term rational result that's infinitely more important.  

Voting Dixiecrats out of office.  They are an extreme danger to democracy and progress and we simply can't afford them.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 18, 2013)

PMZ said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



What you're all celebrating is the demise of the United States.  You made it clear that getting control of spending is an impossible task because the parasites are firmly in control.  History demonstrates that opportunist politicians will ride the death spiral all the way to the ground.  Democracy is a self-limiting disease.  This one is headed for extinction.


----------



## PrometheusBound (Oct 18, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > polarbear said:
> ...



Endangered species are unfit species.   They only get in our way and have cost us thousands of jobs and the revenue from the resources they restrict.  Repeal this act.  It's all about hoarding.   The spoiled sissy treehuggers are upper-class mutants who hate the human race out of jealousy.  Crush these degenerates!

The alarmist scare story that one of these species might provide the only cure for cancer  
can be rebutted, if the Greenies want to play that game, with the fact that one of the worthless species they save may be the only host for a mass-killer uncurable virus.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 18, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



No.  We learned from Europe that the austerity pill was exactly the same kind of medicine that the Bushwacker overdosed us on and almost killed us. 

Thats why we're focused on undoing the conservative pathogen by rebuilding an economy robust enough to pay for the government we want,  we've built,  and we voted for. 

We want everyone to win.  Not just the wealthy at the expense of everyone else,  a concept that's clearly beyond your comprehension.


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 18, 2013)

Abraham3 said:


> FCT, I gotta say that the level of response you've made to IfItzMe's calculations just don't hold up.  The case he's presented is as solid and as airtight as such things can get.  Celebrating cold weather in Europe at this point (and encouraging Skookerasbil in ANYTHING) is more than a little... disappointing.



I didn't and wont' response to a rude phoney jerk who hijacks a thread and then pretends he's solving a climate model.. 

What he's done is to create a souffle of numbers. His "curve fittting" synthesis add 2 temperature function to 2 power power functions... You can DO THAT? And he used a tool to find ONE CURVE fit when the same techniques can give you MORE THAN ONE.. 

Mr SnowJob accused me TWICE of not providing a cite that was RIGHT IN FRONT OF HIS carrot-like beak.. AND -- refused to acknowledged even that trivial error.  THEN he launches into a *tangental and non-original* cooking demonstration..  What does that say? 

Don't spread this little dust-up into EVERY OTHER THREAD and *reduce the enjoyment for others. *And Quit BADGERING ME when YOU really didn't follow-thru our discussion of the IPCC's lies about forcings either. 

This is not a soap opera to me. It IS too confrontational and bloody.. But that's not my fault. 

We done???


----------



## PMZ (Oct 18, 2013)

PrometheusBound said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



The concern of liberals is to keep homo sapien sapien off of the endangered species list.  If we fail,  we'll be the first species ever to self extinct.


----------



## itfitzme (Oct 18, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> Abraham3 said:
> 
> 
> > FCT, I gotta say that the level of response you've made to IfItzMe's calculations just don't hold up.  The case he's presented is as solid and as airtight as such things can get.  Celebrating cold weather in Europe at this point (and encouraging Skookerasbil in ANYTHING) is more than a little... disappointing.
> ...



Your ignorance knows no bounds.  You have yet to produce anything of actual substance and meaning, let alone accuracy and precision.

The reason that your responses are "I won't respond" and "Mr SnowJob" is because you have nothing else to respond with.  I'm still waiting for your model.  I find the very concept laughable and you so terribly hurt by this.  Still, you have nothing, just whining like the little girl you are.

And, anyone can search on mine and your posts and will easily find that at the very beginning, you, like your denialist wacknut buddies, was the first to use the second person pronoun.  Basically, you can dish it out but you can't take it. Why is that?  Oh, cuz you are a whiny little girl.

Again, curve fitting is what you wanted to do with the Fourier series which I demonstrated as simply being correlation on otherwise irrelevant curves, a series of cosine and sine functions.  It is useful in applications like electronic communications because there are definitive frequency responses. It has no place in building a climate model because there are no definitive frequency responses.  The closest were gonna get to that is the AMO and other similar oscillations. These are, though, not oscillations that are amenable to a Fourier transform because they have a randomly changing phase.

You obviously can't do actual physics and math calculations as testified by your "add 2 temperature function to 2 power power functions".  It is a meaningless comment as the constants have units.

If you can prove otherwise by producing a better model, by all means do so.

Oh, wait, what's that....you can't?


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 18, 2013)

Fourier synthesis or analysis is NOT curve-fitting.. It is a reversible transformation in a time/frequency manner. It is an alternate REVERSIBLE description of a data series. And it NOT (again) the same as correlation.

"the constants have units" ---- maybe true, but no model to produce or verify the magnitude or causality. Determining the REAL constants and causality is the diff between models and number souflees... 

And only an arrogant phoney would claim to have produced a "climate model" out of some curve fitting exercises. 

Just leave it grasshopper... I don't want more bloodshed on this forum..  Not a "whiny little girl" --- I just have more perspective on why I'm here at USMB than you do.. Engaging in more than 1 beat-down a day isn't it...


----------



## PMZ (Oct 18, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> Fourier synthesis or analysis is NOT curve-fitting.. It is a reversible transformation in a time/frequency manner. It is an alternate REVERSIBLE description of a data series. And it NOT (again) the same as correlation.
> 
> "the constants have units" ---- maybe true, but no model to produce or verify the magnitude or causality. Determining the REAL constants and causality is the diff between models and number souflees...
> 
> Just leave it grasshopper... I don't want more bloodshed on this forum..



You are saying that Fourier Transforms are not fitting multiple sine curves to a more complex waveform? 

What kind of medical devices do you design? I want to make sure that I avoid them.


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 18, 2013)

PMZ said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Fourier synthesis or analysis is NOT curve-fitting.. It is a reversible transformation in a time/frequency manner. It is an alternate REVERSIBLE description of a data series. And it NOT (again) the same as correlation.
> ...



You're missing the part where the transform basis is UNIQUELY CHOSEN for the task. The reason a complement of complex sine/cosine with varying FREQUENCIES compose the basis set is to acheive the goal of transforming the data from the current domain into a UNIQUE alternative domain (time / frequency) .  Additionally, they are NOT ARBITRARY components of a fit. They are chosen because they are ORTHOGONAL and MINIMALLY CORRELATED.  It is NOT curve fitting. 

It is not "curve fitting" when you reassemble all those coefficients. It is true synthesis of the original waveform.. 

Correlation only produces MAGNITUDE results. Fourier transform yields a complex result that preserves MAGNITUDE and PHASE.. 

Too late --- you've probably already been diagnosed or treated with one of my designs..


----------



## itfitzme (Oct 18, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> Fourier synthesis or analysis is NOT curve-fitting.. It is a reversible transformation in a time/frequency manner. It is an alternate REVERSIBLE description of a data series. And it NOT (again) the same as correlation.
> 
> "the constants have units" ---- maybe true, but no model to produce or verify the magnitude or causality. Determining the REAL constants and causality is the diff between models and number souflees...
> 
> ...



Yes it is, especially in the manner you wan't to fit the curves.  You are taking a series of sinusoids of increasing frequency and attempting to fit them to the natural process.  This, of course, makes absolutely no sense because there is no underlying reason for doing so.

Your premise was that a Fourier series can create a ramp.  The problem is that it creates an oscillating ramp that decreases at the end of the cycle.  And, it requires an infinite series to do so.

What I did was to determine the best estimate of the parameters that account for the effect of real processes.  The AMO is not some phony sinusoid, it is a real process.  The TSI is not some phony sinusoid, it is a real process.  CO2 is not some phony sinusoid, it is a real process.

By all means, we are all excitedly waiting to see your model.

Oh, and if you want more precise numbers, I suggest you read the IPCC website.


----------



## itfitzme (Oct 18, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> Fourier synthesis or analysis is NOT curve-fitting.. It is a reversible transformation in a time/frequency manner. It is an alternate REVERSIBLE description of a data series. And it NOT (again) the same as correlation.
> 
> "the constants have units" ---- maybe true, but no model to produce or verify the magnitude or causality. Determining the REAL constants and causality is the diff between models and number souflees...
> 
> ...



You claim to be a programmer?  Really, are all programmers as dumb as you?


----------



## Mertex (Oct 18, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> More bad news for the climate crusading nutters.......
> 
> 
> Less people than *ever* believe in global warming!!!
> ...




Youl'' always have a certain number of people that will ignore the facts....much like they ignored the polls that showed Romney was losing.  95% of scientists surely trump a bunch of know-nothings that rely on weather conditions right at the moment, instead of through the years.  Likewise these fools believe the world is only 6 thousand years old.

You can't teach them anything, they'll continue to believe whatever their leaders tell them, however, facts are facts and eventually they will come to the realization that it was indeed true, but it will be too late, like with Romney losing


*Some climate-change deniers have looked at 95 percent and scoffed. After all, most people wouldn't get on a plane that had only a 95 percent certainty of landing safely, risk experts say.

But in science, 95 percent certainty is often considered the gold standard for certainty.*
What 95% Certainty of Global Warming Means to Scientists - weather.com Melting, or NOT?


----------



## PMZ (Oct 18, 2013)

Mertex said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > More bad news for the climate crusading nutters.......
> ...



Ever see Jimmy Kimmel's man on the street?  Thats the level of ignorance that we've descended to here.


----------



## itfitzme (Oct 18, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> Fourier synthesis or analysis is NOT curve-fitting.. It is a reversible transformation in a time/frequency manner. It is an alternate REVERSIBLE description of a data series. And it NOT (again) the same as correlation.
> 
> "the constants have units" ---- maybe true, but no model to produce or verify the magnitude or causality. Determining the REAL constants and causality is the diff between models and number souflees...
> 
> ...



We can do the same with sinc functions, creating a set of orthogonal functions.  We can use any set of orthogonal functions to transfer from time domain to another frequency domain.  We can use complex frequency. 

The reason for using frequency domain is because in electrical and electronic engineering, it makes calculations much simpler.

And it is still correlations, fitting an infinite set of orthogonal functions (curves) to the original signal.

So?  Based on what rational, to achieve what model, are you doing this correlation curve fitting?

The problem you have is you can't bullshit me.  You may be able to bullshit yourself, your denialist buddies, and even some of the less experienced.  But you can't bullshit me.

Cuz so far, we see no model, just word salad.


----------



## freedombecki (Oct 18, 2013)

PMZ said:


> PrometheusBound said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...


*Endangered species are unfit species. They only get in our way and have cost us thousands of jobs and the revenue from the resources they restrict.  *

*The concern of liberals is to keep homo sapien sapien off of the endangered species list. If we fail, we'll be the first species ever to self extinct*.



 


 


 

Is that so?


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 18, 2013)

Mertex said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > More bad news for the climate crusading nutters.......
> ...






But nobody cares.......because the political link is inescapable......something the climate crusaders have trouble grasping. The 95% certainty in the scientific community is about as notable as people having the opinion that the show "Mountain Men" is outstanding. Nobody cares. If people cared, the 95% would be having a significant impact on energy production. Its not. Not even in the ballpark.......as has been demonstrated numerous times just within this thread. The fact is......people are already whacked over the head with high energy costs.......they don't want it to double which is exactly what happens with a carbon tax. Which is why Cap and Trade is as dead as a doornail in the United States.  People care about global warming......up until its time to open their wallet at which time their attitude becomes "meh". I cant help it if people in the climate change community have the political IQ's of a bunch of small soap dishes. It doesn't wash politically and never will.......imagine the political leader standing up and saying, "Yep.....we MUST do something about climate change.......but ummm.......your electricity rates are going to double!!! I hope you'll give me your vote!!"


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 18, 2013)

PMZ said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



*We learned from Europe that the austerity pill was exactly the same kind of medicine that the Bushwacker overdosed us on and almost killed us. *

When did Bush ever practice austerity?
And which mythical European nation practiced austerity that ruined their economy?

Names and numbers, not just your usual silly blather.


----------



## polarbear (Oct 18, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> Less people than *ever* believe in global warming!!!
> /QUOTE]
> Der Spiegel published this article today:
> Umbau des Uno-Klimarats: Klimabericht des IPCC Arbeitsgruppe 2 - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> ...


----------



## PMZ (Oct 18, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Good point.  He never even considered it.  But what he did do is to kill revenue as a gift to friends and family.  That was exactly the same effect that European austerity had.  To kill revenue by letting the economy remain in recession longer.  

Conservative in Europe and here have the same scotoma. All they know is cutting government services.  One solution fits all.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 18, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



* But what he did do is to kill revenue as a gift to friends and family.*

Increased revenue was killing revenue? How so?

*That was exactly the same effect that European austerity had.*

Which European countries used austerity? What % of spending did they cut?
Show me, don't just make a baseless claim.
I know the MSM talked about European austerity, but they're really bad with numbers.

*All they know is cutting government services. *

That's awful. So how much did they cut? Numbers please, not just your feelings that they must have cut.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 18, 2013)

More k00k losing.........

Remember Al Gore and all the hysteria about extreme weather. Some boardmembers in here were also hysterical warning of weirder, wilder and fcukkedupoutofthisworldmessedup weather.


But guess what?


*more losing*



*New Study: 2013 ranks as one of the least extreme U.S. weather years ever Many bad weather events at historically low levels *


New Study: ?2013 ranks as one of the least extreme U.S. weather years ever?? Many bad weather events at ?historically low levels? | Climate Depot




These dopes and their predictions fall flat on their face ALL THE TIME and they are still undaunted!!!


----------



## PMZ (Oct 18, 2013)

polarbear said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Less people than *ever* believe in global warming!!!
> ...


----------



## PMZ (Oct 18, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



You acting ignorant is a bad act for you.  Natural, perhaps,  but ineffective. 

What was Federal government revenue for fiscal 2001 compared to fiscal 2009? 

Are you going to claim that Fox News did not report the response of Greece and Germany and Italy to Bush's Great Recession? What were they thinking?


----------



## PMZ (Oct 18, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> More k00k losing.........
> 
> Remember Al Gore and all the hysteria about extreme weather. Some boardmembers in here were also hysterical warning of weirder, wilder and fcukkedupoutofthisworldmessedup weather.
> 
> ...



Thats what having science supporting you does.  Having nothing supporting what you wish was true,  not so much.  You have to jump on every possibility to try to promote ignorance over knowledge.  Lots of luck with that.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 18, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



*What was Federal government revenue for fiscal 2001 compared to fiscal 2009? *

Why would you look at 2009 revenue to see the mpact of the 2003 Bush tax cuts?

*Are you going to claim that Fox News did not report the response of Greece and Germany and Italy to Bush's Great Recession? *

I don't watch Fox news. 
What % of spending did those countries cut during their slashing and burning of every government service?
Numbers please, not just your feelings.


----------



## westwall (Oct 18, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > PrometheusBound said:
> ...









Really....  Their actions sure don't match their protestations.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 18, 2013)

westwall said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



I'm sure that there's some meaning in your post.  What is it?


----------



## PMZ (Oct 18, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



There was 2001. The first year of a Bush budget.  After awhile,  there was 2009, the last year of a Bush budget.  Whatever he did good or bad should be reflected in the difference between those two numbers.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 18, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Don't tell me that you don't watch Fox News.  It's an obvious lie.  You are a Fox News reporter.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 18, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



2001 revenue was $1,991,082,000
2003 Bush tax cuts 
2007 revenue was $2,567,985,000
What? After Bush "kill[ed] revenue as a gift to friends and family"?
Impossible!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 18, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



Does this mean you're never going to show me proof of huge European spending cuts?
That's what I thought.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 18, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



You choose to limit your input to Fox News.  Now you ask me to make up for the shortcomings of your choices. 

No.  If you want to know what's going on in the world,  expand your choices.  There is lots of news being reported.  Pay attention.  Make up your own mind.  You don't need the Fox boobs and boobies to tell you what to think.  

Be free.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 19, 2013)

Graph of federal government revenue percent of GDP. 

[/url]http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:U.S._Federal_Tax_Receipts_as_a_Percentage_of_GDP_1945%E2%80%932015.jpg[/url]

You can see the progress under the Bushwacker.  Not pretty.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 19, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Graph of federal government revenue percent of GDP.
> 
> [/url]http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:U.S._Federal_Tax_Receipts_as_a_Percentage_of_GDP_1945%E2%80%932015.jpg[/url]
> 
> You can see the progress under the Bushwacker.  Not pretty.



From this graph I gather that  you think if the government takes a higher percentage of the GDP in taxes, that's a good thing.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 19, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



*Now you ask me to make up for the shortcomings of your choices. *


Wrong! I ask you for proof of your claims.
Instead, you run away.
Color me shocked.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 19, 2013)

PMZ said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > More k00k losing.........
> ...







One will notice.......people on the far left absolutely hate facts. They are unimportant to them.



FACT: Al Gore and many climate nutters on record for throwing bombs about escalating extreme weather.


FACT: Extreme weather events down to historically low levels in the United States!!




*Year         # of Tornadoes*
 2013                    771
 2012                   1119
 2011                   1894
 2010                   1543
 2009                   1305
 2008                   1685
 2007                   1102
 2006                   1117
 2005                   1262
 2004                   1820
 2003                   1374
 2002                    938
 2001                   1219
 2000                   1072

*Wildfires*

2013            Fires: 40,306           Acres: 4,152,390
 2012            Fires: 67,774           Acres: 9,326,238
 2011            Fires: 74,126           Acres: 8,711,367
 2010            Fires: 62,471           Acres: 3,233,461
 2009            Fires: 78,792           Acres: 5,921,786
 2008            Fires: 80,094           Acres: 5,254,109
 2007            Fires: 85,822           Acres: 9,321,326
 2006            Fires: 96,358           Acres: 9,871,939
 2005            Fires: 66,552           Acres: 8,686,753
 2004            Fires: 63,608           Acres: 8,097,880
 *2013 data through 10/16


The five summers with the highest number of 100 degree days across the US are as follows: 1936, 1934, 1954, 1980 and 1930. In addition to the vast reduction in 100 degree days across the US this year, the number of high temperature records (ie hi max and hi min records) is way down compared to a year ago with 22,965 records this year as compared with 56,885 at this same time last year.
 (Source: NOAA, http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/extremes/records/; through 10/17).

Finally, as far as hurricanes are concerned, there have been only two hurricanes so far this season in the Atlantic Basin (Humberto and Ingrid) and they were both short-lived and weak category 1 storms. Also, the first forming hurricane this year occurred at the second latest date going back to the mid 1940s when hurricane hunters began to fly. Overall, the tropical season in the Atlantic Basin has been generally characterized by short-lived and weak systems







Facts always decimate the philosophy of the climate k00ks.......even when it is presented in vivid color!!!! They ignore facts because anything that interferes with the established narrative is rejected.

And the main BSers of the AGW religion are on record as admitting that the philosophy is more important than the facts........and the climate k00ks buy it hook, line and stinker >>>>



"And people at the head of the AGW e"We need to get some broad based support,
to capture the public's imagination...
So we have to offer up scary scenarios,
make simplified, dramatic statements
and make little mention of any doubts...
Each of us has to decide what the right balance
is between being effective and being honest."

*- Prof. Stephen Schneider, *
Stanford Professor of Climatology,
lead author of many IPCC reports


"We've got to ride this global warming issue.
Even if the theory of global warming is wrong,
we will be doing the right thing in terms of 
economic and environmental policy."

*- Timothy Wirth, *
President of the UN Foundation 



The models are convenient fictions 
that provide something very useful.

*- Dr David Frame, *
climate modeler, Oxford University


"It doesn't matter what is true,
it only matters what people believe is true."

*- Paul Watson,*co-founder of Greenpeace


----------



## itfitzme (Oct 19, 2013)

@kooks

You are aware that 

a) once doesn't make a pattern
b) 2013 isn't over yet
c) AWG is about global climate, not US weather.
d) 2012 show as record acres burned and 2011 shows as record tornades.

So, are you saying that climate change ended in 2012?


----------



## PMZ (Oct 19, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Graph of federal government revenue percent of GDP.
> ...



Better than the Bushwacker's crushing debt.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 19, 2013)

PMZ said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



No it isn't.  IF Bush's debt is so bad, then why aren't you whining constantly about Obama's debt?  He's already piled 50% more debt that Bush.


----------



## itfitzme (Oct 19, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



You are the only one whining constantly.  Why should he whine constantly like you?  Why should anyone whine constantly like you?


----------



## PMZ (Oct 19, 2013)

itfitzme said:


> @kooks
> 
> You are aware that
> 
> ...



It's pretty common nature for people chasing what they want to be true to  extrapolate the present into the future.  That's the basic cause if the housing boom,  and the stock markets occasional foolishness. 

And most people really don't have much of a handle on even simple statistical concepts like random variability. They would like to believe that magic has occurred and science has taken a hiatus because that would be oh,  so convenient for them. 

The IPCC gets a lot of grief from those uneducated in climate science because they treat all new data as adding to the information that is available to help us understand the problem.  Denialists find it convenient to treat all new information as evidence for their denial. 

This will not end quickly or amicably.  But it will continue down this now predictable path.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 19, 2013)

itfitzme said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



You, PMS and your ilk whined all through the Bush administration about the deficit.  Now it's viewed as a good thing.  PMS is still whining about deficits under Bush.  When are all you hypocrites going to start going after Obama for his deficits?


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 19, 2013)

PMZ said:


> itfitzme said:
> 
> 
> > @kooks
> ...



Wrong.  Government credit inflation is the cause of financial panics.  It always has been.  They idea that people all of a sudden get "greedy" and cause these panics is laughable.  Only Keynesian numbskulls believe in such fairy tales.



PMZ said:


> And most people really don't have much of a handle on even simple statistical concepts like random variability. They would like to believe that magic has occurred and science has taken a hiatus because that would be oh,  so convenient for them.



You have yet to demonstrate any competence in these areas.   In fact, Michael Mann's Hockey Stick fraud was partly the result of his incompetence with statistics.



PMZ said:


> The IPCC gets a lot of grief from those uneducated in climate science because they treat all new data as adding to the information that is available to help us understand the problem.  Denialists find it convenient to treat all new information as evidence for their denial.



In other words, all the documents the IPCC produces are little more than propaganda.



PMZ said:


> This will not end quickly or amicably.  But it will continue down this now predictable path.



Yep, it's only a matter of time until the IPCC and the AGW cult are totally exposed and discredited.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 19, 2013)

itfitzme said:


> @kooks
> 
> You are aware that
> 
> ...






Hey s0n....what can I say? My shit clearly displays that the bomb throwing from the AGW k00ks is gay. The crusader nutters were the ones who projected ALL the graphs going up, up, up......not me!!


And anybody with half a brain can clearly see........extreme weather's been going on for a long, long, long, long, long, long, long time!! The k00ks would have you think that it all started recently!!


Another link which decimates the k00ks >>>>

Chronology of Extreme Weather


----------



## PMZ (Oct 19, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Only if you believe that debt is caused by dates.  I believe that it's caused by policies.  All of our debt stems from his policies.


----------



## mamooth (Oct 19, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> Yep, it's only a matter of time until the IPCC and the AGW cult are totally exposed and discredited.



Flat earthers say the same about the round earth theory. So good luck with that.

At least you've properly set up your conspiracy theory so that the lack of any evidence for it proves the coverup must exist. Thus, your conspiracy can never be disproven. Which makes it pseudoscience, but we all knew that. The point is that you'll be crazy for the rest of your life, no one can stop you, hence we'll just laugh instead.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 19, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > itfitzme said:
> ...







Bripat.......doesn't matter if they are exposed or not. No effect on things in the real world. They represent a fringe market of energy for one single reason: it is a vehicle for wealth redistribution and has *zero* to do with climate change.


By 2050......green energy will be 10% of the energy market MAX!!!!


And the climate nutters will still think they are winning then ( those that are still alive). As Ive illustrated in the pages of this thread to devastating effect.....fossil fuels will dominate for decades and decades.




Like the thread title says..........WINNING


----------



## PMZ (Oct 19, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > itfitzme said:
> ...



I encourage people like you to continue your ranting.  I think that it has relegated denialists to the lunatic fringe in the minds of most of the electorate.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 19, 2013)

PMZ said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



ROFL!  Bush's spending accounted for less than 5% of the budget, so how is he responsible for 100% of the deficit? 

When is Obama ever going of be responsible for the result of any of his policies?

When are people like you going to stop sucking his dick?


----------



## polarbear (Oct 19, 2013)

PMZ said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 19, 2013)

mamooth said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, it's only a matter of time until the IPCC and the AGW cult are totally exposed and discredited.
> ...



There's an abundance of evidence for it.  The Climategate I and Climategate II files were profoundly incriminating.  But it's not a conspiracy in the traditional sense.  It doesn't require the participants to get together and hatch some convoluted scheme.  It only requires that the participants act in their self interest.  When they all see a propaganda meme for increasing their power and income, they all latch onto it independently.

I have to marvel at the way AGW cult members scoff at the idea of a conspiracy among themselves, but they are always quick on the draw to accuse skeptics of participating in some sinister conspiracy orchestrated by the fossil fuel industry.

Warmist nutburgers are constantly undermining their own arguments because they lack the ability to commit logic.


----------



## polarbear (Oct 19, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Here we go again. The same crap slogans over and over again.
Now it`s back to the "conspiracy theory" thing, a term that never even existed until there was that Hollywood movie with that title and in reality there is no such thing as a "conspiracy *theory*".
What we have instead is the herd instinct at play. They are not intelligent enough to pull off a real conspiracy else the IPCC would not have been caught that easily and so many times.
Ever notice when one libtard wordsmith comes up with some new buzzword the rest of the herd re-blokes it just like a bunch of dumb sheep.
Remember how the word "gravitas" was used for months by every democrat over and over again.
Their entire vocabulary seems to be "centrally planned" by a few spin doctors and the rest of them are simply too dumb to express themselves without it.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 19, 2013)

mamooth said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, it's only a matter of time until the IPCC and the AGW cult are totally exposed and discredited.
> ...



Unfortunately the only cure for ignorance is education and denialists seem to have spent their lives avoiding that.  Great examples why adult ignorance is mostly incurable.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 19, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Obama is fully accountable for his actions.  Ending the Bush holy wars.  Accomplishing what Bush could not.  The end of bin Laden.  Recovery from the Great Recession.  Massive deficit reduction.  Keeping the House from shutting down the country.  The first progress in the biggest obstacle to our global competitiveness since Medicare.  The defeat of Romney/Ryan.  Keeping the country safe from terrorists (foreign and domestic), peace in our time,  the rescue of Detroit auto,  the restoration of America's reputation from Bush's colonialism. 

Lots of accomplishment despite Republican 24/7/365 propaganda. 

He'll be regarded by history as a modern day Lincoln.  You as a modern day political John Wilkes Booth.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 19, 2013)

polarbear said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > mamooth said:
> ...



Says one of the completely interchangeable enemies of America all latched to a Fox News teat.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 19, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



I guess that when you have no science,  in a scientific debate,  this is the best that you can do.


----------



## mamooth (Oct 19, 2013)

polarbear said:


> If Der Spiegel is not a "legitimate" media then what is?



A semi-tabloid.

Law of averages. If you run enough crap from mysterious sources, some of it will turn out to be correct. But a lot of it will be crap.


----------



## itfitzme (Oct 19, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



You are sorely mistaken, but keep on telling this to yourself.

Anytime you are actually ready to learn something, let me know.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 19, 2013)

mamooth said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > If Der Spiegel is not a "legitimate" media then what is?
> ...



The biggest problem of our times was the move of media from a honorable,  ethical profession to a business.  Pretty pervasive.  

Hard to see a solution. 

Typically when the profit motive makes things worse rather than better,  the solution is to make them a government service,  but the nature of government and ''news'' prevents that solution from being applicable in this case. 

Ideas?


----------



## polarbear (Oct 19, 2013)

PMZ said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


So why don`t you take your own advice and get some.
All it takes is one look at the democrat main support base which supplied the bulk of the votes. They lined up around city blocks in the "projects"...not exactly where supposedly educated people choose to live.
Then let`s examine how "educated" their beloved leader is...but we can`t.
There is a snag:





I wonder who else would give somebody who declines to show his school records a job, let alone a top management job....except the kind of "educated" part of America`s population which lives in ghettos or is stuck with a low skill job.
The same goes for "team Obama".
Not exactly the brightest bunch either:
Obamas Präsidenten-Limousine in Israel falsch betankt - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Oh yeah I know already how much you hate Der Spiegel and their relentless fact checking machine:


> *                                 Obamas Limousine falsch betankt: Das Biest hat sich verschluckt*


As it turns out they were too dumb to know the difference between diesel and gasoline and trashed the presidential limo.
And before that they hung up another one of Obama`s limos on a speed bump in Ireland when they got lost.
But then again what else could you expect from a political party where an African American/gay/ lesbian or "minority group" member has better career chances than an educated "redneck" who still "lives in the past" thinking that jobs are still awarded according to merit.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 19, 2013)

polarbear said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > mamooth said:
> ...



I'm not big on following the crowd.  Never found it useful.  

I do what the evidence of my senses,  and the analysis of my mind,  lead me to as responsible and correct.  If there ends up to be a crowd there,  great.  Democracy at work.  If not,  I wonder if I missed something.  If I conclude that I haven't,  I assume that the crowd has.  

Your minority crowd has missed lots due to nursing 24/7/365 on propaganda from the party of failure.  

Can't explain why.


----------



## itfitzme (Oct 19, 2013)

polarbear said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > mamooth said:
> ...



And all that has what to do with climate change?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 19, 2013)

PMZ said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



*Unfortunately the only cure for ignorance is education *

Still waiting for you to cure my ignorance about drastic European budget cuts.
I'm not sure if you were lying or just repeating the lies you heard.....


----------



## PMZ (Oct 19, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> itfitzme said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



What new policies of Obama have added to the debt?


----------



## PMZ (Oct 19, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > mamooth said:
> ...



Why don't you cure it?


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 19, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > mamooth said:
> ...




Todd bro......don't even waste your time. These people are mental cases......they'll go into their box not getting it. Do like I do.....just make fun of 'em........its a fucking hoot!!  Just out-absurd them.

http://makingfunofliberals.blogspot.com/2009/12/more-obama-cartoons.html

http://beforeitsnews.com/opinion-conservative/2013/04/wild-bill-making-fun-of-liberals-2630592.html


http://independentandconservative.blogspot.com/2010/07/how-to-piss-off-liberals-on-twitter.html




And check out REALCLEAR ENERGY every day........always some meaty stuff that makes them look like k00ks!!!


This is from today >>>>>


http://thehill.com/blogs/e2-wire/e2-wire/329229-sen-sanders-global-warming-far-more-serious-problem-than-al-qaeda


Only the uber fringe take that guy seriously!!


----------



## PMZ (Oct 19, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



Somebody's got to be court jester. Not a long line of people wanting to be laughed at.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 19, 2013)

PMZ said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > itfitzme said:
> ...



The "Stimulus,"  his share of TARP spending, the 2009 budget which was incorporate, along with the Stimulus and therebe added to the budget every year.  Massive increase in the number of food stamp recipient result from a loosening of standards.  The same goes for Social Security disability benefits.  Then there is the fact that his policies such at the EPA's war on coal and the financial regulation bill plus Obamacare have retarded economic growth and kept unemployment at above 7.5% for 5 years and above 8% for almost 4 years.  This lack of economic growth has reduced government revenues by hundreds of billions of dollars.


----------



## itfitzme (Oct 19, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



None of which you can actually demonstrate.


----------



## itfitzme (Oct 19, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



Well, by all means, explain something objective.

How about explain what the equation of exchange is and what it means in terms of economic growth and inflation. That should be a good start.

How about explaining how it is that CO2 is demonstrated as being a GHG by the Beer-Lambert Law and what optical thickness means.

How about what the confidence interval is and what it means in terms of the predicted vs actual values of global mean temperature anomaly.  

How about what the standard deviation is for sea ice extent in the Arctic and how the recent ice extent is related to it.

How about something a bit simpler like how to calculate the mean and standard deviation for a set of values.  Why is the square used instead of the absolute value?

Cuz, so far, all I've see out of you is just irrelevant garbage.


----------



## itfitzme (Oct 19, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



Or, perhaps you can explain why, inspite of massive real dollar per capita spending under the Bush admin, revenues never reached the per capita level of the previous admin.  You can reference the graph below.





Or, perhaps you can explain why the actual expenditures per cap were a historical record and wiped out all of the revenue reduction achieved by Bush I and Clinton admins?

How come all you have are cartoons?

==============================
Data availability
http://www.whitehouse.gov/sites/default/files/omb/budget/fy2014/assets/hist01z1.xls
Consumer Price Index (CPI)
Current Population Survey (CPS) - A Joint Effort Between the Bureau of Labor Statistics and the Census Bureau - People and Households - U.S. Census Bureau


----------



## PMZ (Oct 19, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



You're saying that you believe that the Great Recession,  caused by Bush,  was not a real problem and should have been ignored? 

Or that business sending millions of American jobs overseas in exchange for executive bonuses should have been regulated better by Bush?  

Or that those unemployed by the combination of those two things should have starved on the streets?


----------



## itfitzme (Oct 19, 2013)

Yeah, he's under the impression that if his taxes were lower in general, then he would be able to buy more stuff. He really sucks at macro econ.


----------



## itfitzme (Oct 19, 2013)

Have you noticed how they never answer any questions that show real knowledge of economics and science?


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 19, 2013)

Bripat bro.....whats that they say, when liberals are getting pwned, they change the subject!!! Is this not the perfect illustration?

Anyway........Bripat, check out THIS >>>>





*3 Academic Studies Show that Quantitative Easing Doesnt Help the Economy*

Posted on October 19, 2013 by WashingtonsBlog

3 Academic Studies Show that Quantitative Easing Doesn?t Help the Economy | Washington's Blog



and THIS >>>>




*A Return to Keynes?*
Thomas Sowell | Oct 15, 2013 


A Return to Keynes? - Thomas Sowell - Page 1







all the ammo you need!! We are being driven off a cliff and that is the whole plan!!!!


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 19, 2013)

itfitzme said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



Your pal PMZ who u mutually thank so often has dragged his petty Progressive misguidance into e ery post and thread in this forum.  Really shouldnt be a constant volume of political baiting goin on that doesnt apply to enviro issues.  

Dont like it?


Dont  make 10 political  responses and then  whine about political detours on the thread.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 19, 2013)

"The common enemy of humanity is man.
In searching for a new enemy to unite us, we came up 
with the idea that pollution, the threat of global warming, 
water shortages, famine and the like would fit the bill. All these
dangers are caused by human intervention, and it is only through
changed attitudes and behavior that they can be overcome.
The real enemy then, is humanity itself."

*- Club of Rome, *
premier environmental think-tank,


"We need to get some broad based support,
to capture the public's imagination...
So we have to offer up scary scenarios,
make simplified, dramatic statements
and make little mention of any doubts...
Each of us has to decide what the right balance
is between being effective and being honest."

*- Prof. Stephen Schneider, *
Stanford Professor of Climatology,
lead author of many IPCC reports




"No matter if the science of global warming is all phony...
climate change provides the greatest opportunity to
bring about justice and equality in the world."

*- Christine Stewart,*
former Canadian Minister of the Environment
consultants to the United Nations


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 19, 2013)

The Green Agenda


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 19, 2013)

The UN playbook for wealth redistribution with use of climate change as the major vehicle to establish it.........only naïve dumbasses fall for it!!!!!



*AGENDA 21*



CONTENTS
Chapter Paragraphs
1. Preamble 1.1 - 1.6


SECTION I. SOCIAL AND ECONOMIC DIMENSIONS
2. International cooperation to accelerate sustainable development in developing countries and related
domestic policies 2.1 - 2.43
3. Combating poverty 3.1 - 3.12
4. Changing consumption patterns 4.1 - 4.27
5. Demographic dynamics and sustainability 5.1 - 5.66
6. Protecting and promoting human health conditions 6.1 - 6.46
7. Promoting sustainable human settlement development 7.1 - 7.80
8. Integrating environment and development in decision-making 8.1 - 8.54



SECTION II. CONSERVATION AND MANAGEMENT OF RESOURCES FOR DEVELOPMENT
9. Protection of the atmosphere 9.1 - 9.35
10. Integrated approach to the planning and management of land resources 10.1 - 10.18
11. Combating deforestation 11.1 - 11.40
12. Managing fragile ecosystems: combating desertification and drought 12.1 - 12.63
13. Managing fragile ecosystems: sustainable mountain development 13.1 - 13.24
14. Promoting sustainable agriculture and rural development 14.1 - 14.104
15. Conservation of biological diversity 15.1 - 15.11
16. Environmentally sound management of biotechnology 16.1 - 16.46
17. Protection of the oceans, all kinds of seas, including enclosed and semi-enclosed seas, and coastal
areas and the protection, rational use and development of their living resources 17.1 - 17.136
18. Protection of the quality and supply of freshwater resources: application of integrated approaches to
the development, management and use of water resources 18.1 - 18.90
19. Environmentally sound management of toxic chemicals, including prevention of illegal international
traffic in toxic and dangerous products 19.1 - 19.76
20. Environmentally sound management of hazardous wastes, in hazardous wastes 20.1 - 20.46
21. Environmentally sound management of solid wastes and sewage-related issues 21.1 - 21.49
22. Safe and environmentally sound management of radioactive wastes 22.1 - 22.9




SECTION III. STRENGTHENING THE ROLE OF MAJOR GROUPS
23. Preamble 23.1 - 23.4
24. Global action for women towards sustainable and equitable development 24.1 - 24.12
25. Children and youth in sustainable development 25.1 - 25.17
26. Recognizing and strengthening the role of indigenous people and their communities 26.1 - 26.9
27. Strengthening the role of non-governmental organizations: partners for sustainable development 27.1 - 27.13
28. Local authorities' initiatives in support of Agenda 21 28.1 - 28.7
29. Strengthening the role of workers and their trade unions 29.1 - 29.14
30. Strengthening the role of business and industry 30.1 - 30.30
31. Scientific and technological community 31.1 - 31.12


http://sustainabledevelopment.un.org/content/documents/Agenda21.pdf






Even my 13 year old son is already onto the ruse!!!


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 19, 2013)

itfitzme said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...





U need a tissue after that              -------------       jerk off?


----------



## Mertex (Oct 19, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



Yes, and it never ceases to amaze me how dumb some people really are.  Some take the word of an ignoramus like Rush Limbaugh, whose only claim to fame is that he  has figured out what extremists want to hear, over well-studied, well-versed, and educated scientists!


----------



## itfitzme (Oct 19, 2013)

Mertex said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



A genius he is. And he gets all the Oxycontin he wants


----------



## itfitzme (Oct 19, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> itfitzme said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



That's the best reply you have?

Still can't do the math and recognize correlation?


----------



## itfitzme (Oct 19, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> The UN playbook for wealth redistribution with use of climate change as the major vehicle to establish it.........only naïve dumbasses fall for it!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"*Even my 13 year old son is already onto the ruse!!*

Sure, you can train a dog to bark at anything.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that we've from world leader to laughing stock just based on Congressional Republicans.  The good news is that now. Many Republicans realize it.


----------



## westwall (Oct 19, 2013)

Mertex said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...








Who are so smart they peer review a paper that is destroyed in 10 hours by a mere statistician.  Yeah, I wouldn't hang my reputation with a bunch of 'tards like that missy...


----------



## Mertex (Oct 19, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > PrometheusBound said:
> ...



I thought most Christian conservatives would want to preserve the earth, not allow it to be destroyed?  After all, isn't that what God told Adam?  

Christian conservatives like to use scripture or God to back up their position on such things as abortion and homosexuality, even though the Bible doesn't even mention abortion being a sin, and is considerably vague (NT) on homosexuality, but totally overlook where we are told to preserve the earth.  I wonder if Franklin Graham, a spokesman for the GOP goes against his own father's words - Billy Graham?

It appears that most conservatives are more concerned about "cost" and "how much money will come out of their pocket" to preserve the earth than they are in trusting God to take care of them by doing what He told them to do.  I guess by denying that there is something that can be done is one way of relinquishing responsibility.

I'm grateful for your friends' concern for the environmentbut no,* they aren't right when they say the Bible isn't concerned about the environment.* In fact, *of all people, Christians should be the most concerned for the environment.*

Why is this? *The reason is because Christians know God created the world, and we are only its stewards or trustees.* The very first verse of the Bible says, "In the beginning, God created the heavens and the earth" (Genesis 1:1). When we see the world as a gift from God, *we will do our best to take care of it and use it wisely,* instead of poisoning or destroying it.

We don't worship the earth; instead, we realize that God gave it to us, *and we are accountable to Him for how we use it.* After creating Adam, the first man, the Bible says,* "The Lord God took the man and put him in the Garden of Eden to work it and take care of it" (Genesis 2:15).* God didn't tell him to exploit the world or treat it recklessly, *but to watch over it and use it wisely.* Like a good ruler, we should seek the welfare of everything God entrusts to us*including the creation. *The Bible says, "A righteous man cares for the needs of his animal" (Proverbs 12:10).

BGEA: Does the Bible say anything about taking care of the environment? I have some passionate friends who claim the Bible is anti-environmental. Are they right?


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 19, 2013)

itfitzme said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



I can easily demonstrate it, but why bother with a bunch of Obama fluffers?  You will lie and cover for your messiah no matter what.  Intelligent people already understand that what I posted is true.


----------



## itfitzme (Oct 19, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> itfitzme said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Yeah, that's what you always say, when you can't demonstrate shit.


----------



## MaryL (Oct 19, 2013)

Ummmmn...after living  almost sixty years on this planet, I don't  need a lecture on much of anything. Global warming is real.  I  have seen it happen.  What a coincidence there  has been 6 zillion people driving this with the whole  carbon driven denial ethos going here. What a surprise. I have  ownership in the market. I get it.


----------



## itfitzme (Oct 19, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> itfitzme said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Here is the actual budget data;





So, you were saying?  What happened after Bush I and Clinton managed to drive the spending down?


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 19, 2013)

The UN playbook for wealth redistribution with use of climate change as the major vehicle to establish it.........only naïve dumbasses fall for it!!!!!



*AGENDA 21*



CONTENTS
Chapter Paragraphs
1. Preamble 1.1 - 1.6


SECTION I. SOCIAL AND ECONOMIC DIMENSIONS
2. International cooperation to accelerate sustainable development in developing countries and related
domestic policies 2.1 - 2.43
3. Combating poverty 3.1 - 3.12
4. Changing consumption patterns 4.1 - 4.27
5. Demographic dynamics and sustainability 5.1 - 5.66
6. Protecting and promoting human health conditions 6.1 - 6.46
7. Promoting sustainable human settlement development 7.1 - 7.80
8. Integrating environment and development in decision-making 8.1 - 8.54



SECTION II. CONSERVATION AND MANAGEMENT OF RESOURCES FOR DEVELOPMENT
9. Protection of the atmosphere 9.1 - 9.35
10. Integrated approach to the planning and management of land resources 10.1 - 10.18
11. Combating deforestation 11.1 - 11.40
12. Managing fragile ecosystems: combating desertification and drought 12.1 - 12.63
13. Managing fragile ecosystems: sustainable mountain development 13.1 - 13.24
14. Promoting sustainable agriculture and rural development 14.1 - 14.104
15. Conservation of biological diversity 15.1 - 15.11
16. Environmentally sound management of biotechnology 16.1 - 16.46
17. Protection of the oceans, all kinds of seas, including enclosed and semi-enclosed seas, and coastal
areas and the protection, rational use and development of their living resources 17.1 - 17.136
18. Protection of the quality and supply of freshwater resources: application of integrated approaches to
the development, management and use of water resources 18.1 - 18.90
19. Environmentally sound management of toxic chemicals, including prevention of illegal international
traffic in toxic and dangerous products 19.1 - 19.76
20. Environmentally sound management of hazardous wastes, in hazardous wastes 20.1 - 20.46
21. Environmentally sound management of solid wastes and sewage-related issues 21.1 - 21.49
22. Safe and environmentally sound management of radioactive wastes 22.1 - 22.9




SECTION III. STRENGTHENING THE ROLE OF MAJOR GROUPS
23. Preamble 23.1 - 23.4
24. Global action for women towards sustainable and equitable development 24.1 - 24.12
25. Children and youth in sustainable development 25.1 - 25.17
26. Recognizing and strengthening the role of indigenous people and their communities 26.1 - 26.9
27. Strengthening the role of non-governmental organizations: partners for sustainable development 27.1 - 27.13
28. Local authorities' initiatives in support of Agenda 21 28.1 - 28.7
29. Strengthening the role of workers and their trade unions 29.1 - 29.14
30. Strengthening the role of business and industry 30.1 - 30.30
31. Scientific and technological community 31.1 - 31.12





http://sustainabledevelopment.un.org/content/documents/Agenda21.pdf








lmao......but its not mattering >>>>>


----------



## Mertex (Oct 19, 2013)

westwall said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



A statistician?  You trust a statistician over Meteorologists and Climatologists?   What would a statistician know about climate/weather?  You must be one of those who believes Rush!  Look at the stats, your group is getting smaller.....

After years of hemming and hawing, the American Meteorological Society released its official position on climate change yesterday, saying the Earth is warming and that warming is caused by humans.

Weather forecasters have been criticized for their silence on  connecting the dots between the extreme weather they report and climate change, even amidst the drought that has effected most of the US this summer.
*"There is unequivocal evidence that Earths lower atmosphere, ocean, and land surface are warming; sea "level is rising; and snow cover, mountain glaciers, and Arctic sea ice are shrinking," they says in the policy statement.*

"The dominant cause of the warming since the 1950s is human activities. This scientific finding is based on a large and persuasive body of research. The observed warming will be irreversible for many years into the future, and even larger temperature increases will occur as greenhouse gases continue to accumulate in the atmosphere."
Meteorologists Finally Take a Stand on Climate Change



"The number of American adults who are "very certain that global warming is not occurring" *has dropped from 16 percent in 2010 to 8 percent in 2012*, according to a survey released Wednesday by Yale University. 

Individual weather events cannot be pinned on climate change, of course. Storms happen, and always have with some regularity. *Still, Satterfield suggested that superstorm Sandy was a "watershed" moment for raising the public's climate consciousness. *He's noticed that his *meteorologist peers seem to be coming along as well.* 
Meteorologist On Climate Change: Viewers Are Less Skeptical, Forecasts Getting Fuzzier


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 19, 2013)

MaryL said:


> Ummmmn...after living  almost sixty years on this planet, I don't  need a lecture on much of anything. Global warming is real.  I  have seen it happen.  What a coincidence there  has been 6 zillion people driving this with the whole  carbon driven denial ethos going here. What a surprise. I have  ownership in the market. I get it.



So Mary    tell us all how a half degree change in temperature over your lifetime has  appearwd to you?  Did ur tomatoes not do well this year?

Hate to tell ya this..  But all those scary things about climate change are SUPPOSED to happen in the future..  Almost NO science they happening now...  Except on the network news and the NYTimes


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 19, 2013)

How much fun do I have on this forum???


----------



## Mertex (Oct 19, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> The UN playbook for wealth redistribution with use of climate change as the major vehicle to establish it.........only naïve dumbasses fall for it!!!!!



*1992?  Why don't you get updated?  This 2013, genius.
*


----------



## Mertex (Oct 19, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> How much fun do I have on this forum???



That must be a portrait of the deniers?


----------



## Mertex (Oct 19, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Ummmmn...after living  almost sixty years on this planet, I don't  need a lecture on much of anything. Global warming is real.  I  have seen it happen.  What a coincidence there  has been 6 zillion people driving this with the whole  carbon driven denial ethos going here. What a surprise. I have  ownership in the market. I get it.
> ...




According to who?  Faux News and Rush Limbaugh?


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 19, 2013)

Mertex said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Youve tuned in about 220 pages too late.  No one I know here denies that the climate is changing and warming..  The intelligient and ONGOING debate is about WHY and how much.


----------



## itfitzme (Oct 19, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Ummmmn...after living  almost sixty years on this planet, I don't  need a lecture on much of anything. Global warming is real.  I  have seen it happen.  What a coincidence there  has been 6 zillion people driving this with the whole  carbon driven denial ethos going here. What a surprise. I have  ownership in the market. I get it.
> ...



Hmm....

You?  Nasa? You? Nasa?

Climate Change: Vital Signs of the Planet

Global climate change has already had observable effects on the environment. Glaciers have shrunk, ice on rivers and lakes is breaking up earlier, plant and animal ranges have shifted and trees are flowering sooner.

Effects that scientists had predicted in the past would result from global climate change are now occurring: loss of sea ice, accelerated sea level rise and longer, more intense heat waves.

Gee, I wonder....

(been sniffing a lot of glue lately?)


----------



## Mertex (Oct 19, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> itfitzme said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Yeah, sure, you can't demonstrate it, so throw out a load of rhetoric about Obama to cover your butt.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 19, 2013)

Nobody cares about climate science except the internet nutters  >>>>


Global surveys show environmental concerns rank low among public concerns


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 19, 2013)

What climate change? Fewer people than EVER believe the world is really warming up | UK | News | Daily Express











Who cares what the bought scientists say........science is gay anyway. I care only about how it is having an effect in the real world = ZERO


----------



## Mertex (Oct 19, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> More bad news for the climate crusading nutters.......
> 
> 
> Less people than *ever* believe in global warming!!!
> ...






flacaltenn said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



You mean no one but the OP?  I didn't see where he refuted his own OP.  See where I highlighted his words up above, from his OP.  

Besides, the posts that I have responded to don't seem to be in agreement with what you are saying - they seem to still hold on to their belief that there is no climate change or warming!


----------



## Mertex (Oct 19, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> What climate change? Fewer people than EVER believe the world is really warming up | UK | News | Daily Express
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You may want to tell Flatcaltenn that you are still part of the 8%!


----------



## Mertex (Oct 19, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> Nobody cares about climate science except the internet nutters  >>>>
> 
> 
> Global surveys show environmental concerns rank low among public concerns



I'm so glad you posted pictures of the 8% group that you belong to.  They look just as dumb as I pictured them.


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 19, 2013)

itfitzme said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...




Wow   stuff is flowering SOONER? Is that every spring everywhere.  How many have died?
Ya know grasshopper.   A lot of shit didnt bloom at all in the 1700s.


----------



## westwall (Oct 19, 2013)

MaryL said:


> Ummmmn...after living  almost sixty years on this planet, I don't  need a lecture on much of anything. Global warming is real.  I  have seen it happen.  What a coincidence there  has been 6 zillion people driving this with the whole  carbon driven denial ethos going here. What a surprise. I have  ownership in the market. I get it.







Well, I've been on this planet LONGER than you have my friend and I have seen both the cooling scare, AND the warming scare....perpetrated by the SAME people mind you.  The common denominator?  Their desire to relieve you of your cash.


----------



## westwall (Oct 19, 2013)

Mertex said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...









Here's how science works....well how it's supposed to work....  Listen to what he says...this man WAS a genius and won the Nobel Prize in physics, something your precious climatologists couldn't even begin to understand. 


It's not about WHO is making the assertion, it's about whether they are CORRECT or not.  I will take an accurate statistician over an inaccurate climatologist any day.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 19, 2013)

Geee......that consensus is really having an impact on the real world!!!!!


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 19, 2013)

Mertex said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > More bad news for the climate crusading nutters.......
> ...



You might be confused by the OP if it was reffering to the lack of warming observed for the last 15 years or so..  Thats actually true in that the OBSERVED  rate of warming is near 0  for that period.

Still doesnt mean that anyone here DENYS that the earth is in along term warming trend.
its just that CO2 is not the total answer..

Do you know why it hasnt warmed considerably in12 or 15 years while CO2 continued to skyrocket?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 19, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



You made the stupid claim. I can't cure your stupidity.

I can continue to mock you for making claims with no proof.


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 19, 2013)

Mertex----   I saw what u meant... just because less people deny the earth is warming doesnt mean that 
more people are buying the failed science that tried to explain it and scare the shit out of the youngins..


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 19, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



I know, but for some reason, the idiocy of PMS bothers me more than the idiocy of most other liberals.
It must be the sheer scope of his ignorance. Sets my teeth on edge.


----------



## mamooth (Oct 19, 2013)

westwall said:


> Well, I've been on this planet LONGER than you have my friend and I have seen both the cooling scare, AND the warming scare....perpetrated by the SAME people mind you.



That looks like a flat-out lie on your part. Please name these specific people who predicted both cooling and warming.



> The common denominator?  Their desire to relieve you of your cash.



So, on the orders of your political cult, you undertook a quest to self-lobotomize, and succeeded. Now you get to pound the keyboard and rave along with the same half-dozen 'tards about your glorious victories. Well done. The Americans have been driven out of Iraq, and the denialists have proven global warming is a hoax.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 19, 2013)

westwall said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Statistician may be accurate in statistics, but know squat about climate.  And FYI, the dude you posted, he died in 1988 - that's quite some time back - great leaps have been made in that area.  If you're going to put your faith on people from the past, you might want to join up with The Flat Earth Society.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 19, 2013)

Mertex said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



*And FYI, the dude you posted, he died in 1988 *

If he were still alive, he'd be bitch slapping the AGW pushers with their bad science and fake hockey sticks.

And idiots like you would be whining that the oil companies must be paying him off.


----------



## mamooth (Oct 19, 2013)

westwall said:


> Here's how science works....well how it's supposed to work....  Listen to what he says...



So it's exactly how AGW science works. Thanks for the example. AGW science has been making correct predictions for decades now, hence why it has such credibility.

That's the exact opposite of your unfalsifiable denialism pseudoscience, a superstition so craven and worthless that its acolytes won't even attempt to make predictions.

In other words, Feynman says you're a 'tard.

And no, making up bizarre fables about the models won't change that. Yes, we know you want to. Try to resist.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 19, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


 You would hope, but for all you know, he might be bitch slapping you for being such a dunce.



> And idiots like you would be whining that the oil companies must be paying him off.


No, idiots like you would be saying Obama was paying him off!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 19, 2013)

mamooth said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Here's how science works....well how it's supposed to work....  Listen to what he says...
> ...



Age prediction: there will be weather tomorrow


----------



## PMZ (Oct 19, 2013)

And it will be a small contribution to climate!


----------



## westwall (Oct 19, 2013)

mamooth said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I've been on this planet LONGER than you have my friend and I have seen both the cooling scare, AND the warming scare....perpetrated by the SAME people mind you.
> ...








What was that admiral?  You say you are too ignorant and stupid to do a simple check on what I stated?  Here you go silly person.  read 'em and weep.  After you have read those then look up their views on global warming

"The evidence in support of these predictions has now begun to accumulate so massively that meteorologists are hard-pressed to keep up with it. In England, farmers have seen their growing season decline by about two weeks since 1950, with a resultant overall loss in grain production estimated at up to 100,000 tons annually&#8230; Last April, in the most devastating outbreak of tornadoes ever recorded, 148 twisters killed more than 300 people and caused half a billion dollars&#8217; worth of damage in 13 U.S. states. To scientists, these seemingly disparate incidents represent the advance signs of fundamental changes in the world&#8217;s weather. The central fact is that after three quarters of a century of extraordinarily mild conditions, the earth&#8217;s climate seems to be cooling down. Meteorologists&#8230; are almost unanimous in the view that the trend will reduce agricultural productivity for the rest of the century. If the climatic change is as profound as some of the pessimists fear, the resulting famines could be catastrophic." -Paul Ehrlich

Rearview: Paul Ehrlich; Global Cooling | The SPPI Blog



"Predictions of future climate trends by Stephen Schneider and other leading climatologists, based on the prevailing knowledge of the atmosphere in the early 1970s, gave more weight to the potential problem of global cooling than it now appears to merit.&#8221; 

- Paul and Anne Ehrlich, Betrayal of Science and Reason (Washington: Island Press, 1996), p. 34.

Recent attention has been paid to the coming Ice Age talk of John Holdren and Steven Schneider before they got global warming religion.

Here are some &#8220;global cooling&#8221; quotations and comments from an earlier era. While such concern was not a scientific &#8216;consensus,&#8217; such as that created by the United Nations&#8217;s Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change in favor of high-sensitivity anthropogenic global warming, the Ice Age scare was a very active hypothesis that should give pause to the Boiling Age purveyors of today.


&#8220;Certainly the threat of another ice age was the topic of much scientific and popular discussion in the 1970s. Books and articles entitled &#8216;The Cooling,&#8217; &#8216;Blizzard,&#8217; &#8216;Ice,&#8217; and &#8216;A Mini Ice Age Could Begin in a Decade,&#8217; abounded. The &#8216;snow blitz&#8217; theory was popularized on the public television presentation of &#8216;The Weather Machine&#8217; in 1975. And certainly the winters of the late 1970s were enough to send shivers through our imaginations.&#8221;

- Harold Bernard, Jr., The Greenhouse Effect (Cambridge, MA: Ballinger Publishing, 1980), p. 20.

&#8220;The worriers about cooling included Science, the most influential scientific journal in the world, quoting an official of the World Meteorological Organization; the National Academy of Sciences worrying about the onset of a 10,000 year ice age; Newsweek warning that food production could be adversely affected within a decade; the New York Times quoting an official of the National Center for Atmospheric Research; and Science Digest, the science periodical with the largest circulation.&#8221;

- Julian Simon, &#8220;What Does the Future Hold? The Forecast in a Nutshell,&#8221; in Simon, ed., The State of Humanity (Cambridge, Mass: Blackwell, 1995), p. 646. 

&#8220;In the early 1970s, the northern hemisphere appeared to have been cooling at an alarming rate. There was frequent talk of a new ice age. Books and documentaries appeared, hypothesizing a snowblitz or sporting titles such as The Cooling. Even the CIA got into the act, sponsoring several meetings and writing a controversial report warning of threats to American security from the potential collapse of Third World Governments in the wake of climate change.&#8221;

- Stephen Schneider, Global Warming: Are We Entering the Greenhouse Century? (San Francisco: Sierra Club Books, 1989), p. 199.

 &#8220;Some climatologists believe that the average temperature in the Northern Hemisphere, at least, may decline by two or three degrees by the end of the century. If that climate change occurs, there will be megadeaths and social upheaval because grain production in high latitudes (Canada, northern regions of China and the Soviet Union) will decrease.&#8221;

- George Will, &#8220;A Change in the Weather,&#8221; Washington Post, January 24, 1975, quoted in James Fleming, Historical Perspectives on Climate Change (New York: Oxford University Press, 1998), pp. 132-33.

&#8220;The dramatic importance of climate changes to the world&#8217;s future has been dangerously underestimated by many, often because we have been lulled by modern technology into thinking we have conquered nature. This well-written book points out in clear language that the climatic threat could be as awesome as any we might face, and that massive world-wide actions to hedge against that threat deserve immediate consideration.&#8221;

- Stephen Schneider, Back cover endorsement, Lowell Ponte, The Cooling: Has The Next Ice Age Already Begun? Can We Survive It (Englewood Cliffs, N.J.: Prentice-Hall, Inc., 1976). 

&#8220;Our climate has swung wildly from severe warming during the Dust Bowl era of the 1930s to severe cooling during the 1960s. . . . The cooling is a fact.&#8221;

- Lowell Ponte, The Cooling: Has The Next Ice Age Already Begun? Can We Survive It (Englewood Cliffs, N.J.: Prentice-Hall, Inc., 1976), p. 31. 

&#8220;Earth&#8217;s climate has been cooling. This fact seems to contradict theories that say it should be warming. But the prophets of warming are describing real forces that influence climate, and like other scientists they are still learning how these forces interact to produce a balance of heating and cooling on our planet. It may well turn out that the growing instability of Earth&#8217;s climate is caused by human influences adding both heating and cooling forces to the balance, thereby making it more and more &#8216;unnatural&#8217; and precarious. The prophets of both warming and cooling agree on at least one thing: climatic changes can come quickly, within centuries or even decades, and can have devastating consequences for humankind. Climatology has ceased to be a drab science. Its findings have taken on an urgent importance for all of us.&#8221;

- Lowell Ponte, The Cooling: Has The Next Ice Age Already Begun? Can We Survive It (Englewood Cliffs, N.J.: Prentice-Hall, Inc., 1976), p. 31.

&#8220;The continued rapid cooling of the earth since World War II is also in accord with the increased global air pollution associated with industrialization, mechanization, urbanization, and an exploding population, added to a renewal of volcanic activity.&#8221;

- Reid Bryson, &#8220;&#8216;All Other Factors Being Constant . . .&#8217; A Reconciliation of Several Theories of Climate Change,&#8221; in John Holdren and Paul Ehrlich, eds., Global Ecology: Readings Towards a Rational Strategy for Man (New York: Harcourt, Brace Jovanovich, 1971), p. 84.

&#8220;The generally cold period worldwide during the 1960s and early 1970s caused speculation that the world was heading for an ice age. A British television programme about climate change called &#8216;The ice age cometh&#8217; was prepared early in the early 1970s and widely screened&#8212;but the cold trend soon came to an end. We must not be misled by our relatively short memories.&#8221;

- John Houghton, Global Warming: The Complete Briefing (Cambridge, UK: Cambridge University Press, 1997), p. 7. 

&#8220;Reid Bryson of the University of Wisconsin points out that the Earth&#8217;s average temperature during the great Ice Ages was only about seven degrees lower than during its warmest eras&#8212;and that the present decline has taken the planet about a sixth of the way toward the Ice Age average. Others regard the cooling as a reversion to the &#8220;little ice age&#8221; conditions that brought bitter winters to much of Europe and northern America between 1600 and 1900.

- Peter Gwynne, &#8220;The Cooling World,&#8221; Newsweek, April 28, 1975, p. 64.

&#8220;There are ominous signs that the Earth&#8217;s weather patterns have begun to change dramatically and that these changes may portend a drastic decline in food production&#8212;with serious political implications for just about every nation on Earth. The drop in food output could begin quite soon, perhaps only 10 years from now.&#8221;

- Peter Gwynne, &#8220;The Cooling World,&#8221; Newsweek, April 28, 1975, p. 64.

&#8220;Climatologists are pessimistic that political leaders will take any positive action to compensate for the climatic change, or even to allay its effects. They concede that some of the more spectacular solutions proposed, such as melting the Arctic ice cap by covering it with black soot or diverting arctic rivers, might create problems far greater than those they solve. . . . The longer the planners delay, the more difficult will they find it to cope with climatic change once the results become grim reality.&#8221; 

- Peter Gwynne, &#8220;The Cooling World,&#8221; Newsweek, April 28, 1975, p. 64. 

&#8220;Several schools of thought in climate science interpret existing data in different ways. One argues that, instead of growing warmer, the Earth may enter an Ice Age as a result of man-made fuels combustion. The combustion of fossil fuels releases large quantities of particulate matter into the atmosphere, which may reflect sunlight away from the Earth, thus cooling the planet.&#8221;

- Wilson Clark, Energy for Survival: The Alternative to Extinction (Garden City, NY: Anchor Books, 1974), p. 117.
- See more at: The Global Cooling Scare Revisited (?Ice Age' Holdren had plenty of company) ? MasterResource


----------



## westwall (Oct 19, 2013)

mamooth said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Here's how science works....well how it's supposed to work....  Listen to what he says...
> ...









  "You would take the word of a statistician over that of a climatologist?"  What utter complete jackasses you are.

Remember silly person, it's not WHO you are but whether you're accurate....  And you guys haven't gotten anything right in 16 years.


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 19, 2013)

westwall said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



2 days max before mammy makes the same claim.


----------



## Abraham3 (Oct 20, 2013)

Keep in mind that in 1941 temperature trends took a sharp turn. There was far more justification for predicting on oncoming ice age than now supports your contention that global warming has stopped.  Temperatures had actually dropped significantly.  

Let's look at this another way: if you want to make fun of scientists (who do not appear nearly as often as journalist, pundits and non-related scientists in your list) concerned about dropping temperatures, what does that say about the validity of the opinion you are now expressing about the last 15 years' hiatus in surface warming?

Aren't you shooting yourself in the foot here?


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 20, 2013)

The thread is still about who is winning......not who thinks they are winning!! The idiotic temperature debate.....gay as it is........goes on in other gay threads. We are now almost 800 posts into this thread and still not a single post by a AGW alarmist climate crusader displaying any correlation between the supposed "consensus" science and anything more than a trivial impact on how the world, and particularly the US, produces energy!!! None.....nada.....zip......egg. In other words.........




*n o t  w i n n i n g*


----------



## mamooth (Oct 20, 2013)

westwall said:


> What was that admiral?



You made up a crazy claim about how the same people who predicted cooling now predicting warming. And you can't back it up, so you're trying to deflect with walls of text.



> You say you are too ignorant and stupid to do a simple check on what I stated?  Here you go silly person.  read 'em and weep.  After you have read those then look up their views on global warming



So with much text, Westwall managed to show one single person, Paul Ehrlich, who predicted both cooling and warming. Apparently "the same people" means "Paul Erhlich".

To a normal person, the next question would be "Why should we care about Paul Ehrlich?". After all, he's not a climate scientist. He's a pop-science author.

Westwall, apparently, knows the true facts about this sinister Paul Ehrlich. Paul Ehrlich must work secretly with George Soros to control the planet and steal Westwall's money. Why else would Westwall bring him up as the sole example of the people who are robbing him? Let's all thank Westwall for warning us about this global criminal mastermind, Paul Ehrlich.

Oh, I especially like how Westwall quoted George Will backing cooling as some evidence of the global socialist conspiracy. I never realized what a dirty liberal scientist George Will was.


----------



## mamooth (Oct 20, 2013)

Back in the real world, the majority of scientists were predicting global warming even in the 1970s.

http://ams.confex.com/ams/pdfpapers/131047.pdf






This has all been pointed out to the cultists before here. They've seen it, but they choose to pretend they haven't, so they can keep spreading BS for the glory of their cult.


----------



## mamooth (Oct 20, 2013)

And in recent news, damn-near-biggest-damn-insurer-in-the-world Lloyd's of London is now mocking denialist kooks. Clearly, they're also part of the global socialist conspiracy. Apparently, Lloyd's of London is willing to lose billions on bad predictions, just because they love socialism so much.

Lloyd's insurers mock climate sceptics over 'global cooling'

It's pretty much the same with every insurer on the planet. Them who have to put their money where their mouth is are AGW realists. 

(You know, the denialists could give us a much shorter list if they'd simply tell us who _isn't_ in on the great global socialist conspiracy.)


----------



## PMZ (Oct 20, 2013)

Every day denialists hope that this will be the day that ignorance will triumph over science.  That their decision to avoid education in favor of media will be justified.  

Hope springs eternal,  but then again so does science.


----------



## polarbear (Oct 20, 2013)

mamooth said:


> And in recent news, damn-near-biggest-damn-insurer-in-the-world Lloyd's of London is now mocking denialist kooks. Clearly, they're also part of the global socialist conspiracy. Apparently, Lloyd's of London is willing to lose billions on bad predictions, just because they love socialism so much.
> 
> Lloyd's insurers mock climate sceptics over 'global cooling'
> 
> ...



No there is no "socialist conspiracy". It`s simple market pressure and Lloyds`s is grasping at any straw to justify raising their rates and improve their balance sheet. They took a few huge hits *which had nothing to do with climate change:*
Lloyds TSB Group - Latest news about Lloyds TSB bank, stocks and shares prices - Telegraph


> *Lloyds timeline: from financial crash to Government stake sale*
> 
> * The start of the return of the taxpayer-owned chunk of Lloyds Banking Group to    private hands marks the end of a turbulent period that saw it dragged down    by its rescue of HBOS. Here is a timeline of what happened to the bank:  *
> 
> ...


----------



## itfitzme (Oct 20, 2013)

Yeah, so there argument against the physics of climate change in 2013 is that someone in 1970 said the world was getting colder.

Little Jack Horner sat in a corner writing his denialist blog. "It was coolling before when I opened my door. The proof is the cold morning fog."


----------



## PMZ (Oct 20, 2013)

''Socialist conspiracy'' is the most fierce of the monsters in the conservative closet.  The most effective boogeyman to other conservatives.  Like a secret cult code word for evil.  

What is socialism really?  The practice applied by every government ever to supply any particular service by government,  through means owned by all of us,  rather than capitalism's means owned by some of us,  typically because it's impractical to maintain competition.  

That really doesn't sound conspiratorial does it?


----------



## itfitzme (Oct 20, 2013)

PMZ said:


> ''Socialist conspiracy'' is the most fierce of the monsters in the conservative closet.  The most effective boogeyman to other conservatives.  Like a secret cult code word for evil.
> 
> What is socialism really?  The practice applied by every government ever to supply any particular service by government,  through means owned by all of us,  rather than capitalism's means owned by some of us,  typically because it's impractical to maintain competition.
> 
> That really doesn't sound conspiratorial does it?



Oh, they are so confused that denial is the only way they can maintain a sense of coherance.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 20, 2013)

itfitzme said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > ''Socialist conspiracy'' is the most fierce of the monsters in the conservative closet.  The most effective boogeyman to other conservatives.  Like a secret cult code word for evil.
> ...



They have been educated by Republican media to believe that the end of their world is near due to the Republican long streak of losing elections. 

The end of their world is,  in fact,  near.  By their own hand. 

If they had instead educated themselves from news media they would know that their demise is a necessary,  fully documented and we'll deserved course correction for American politics.


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 20, 2013)

mamooth said:


> Back in the real world, the majority of scientists were predicting global warming even in the 1970s.
> 
> http://ams.confex.com/ams/pdfpapers/131047.pdf
> 
> ...



Garbage,  ive posted 20 MAJOR MEDIA reports just in the 70s reporting on cooling science.

according to ur pos chart   ALL THAT MEDIA BUZZ came from less than one paper per year.  BS


And Westwall just gave more sources than are accounted for in your chart..  can u add?


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 20, 2013)

PMZ said:


> ''Socialist conspiracy'' is the most fierce of the monsters in the conservative closet.  The most effective boogeyman to other conservatives.  Like a secret cult code word for evil.
> 
> What is socialism really?  The practice applied by every government ever to supply any particular service by government,  through means owned by all of us,  rather than capitalism's means owned by some of us,  typically because it's impractical to maintain competition.
> 
> That really doesn't sound conspiratorial does it?



You mean by means owned by none of us.  Whether socialism is a "conspiracy" or not is irrelevant.  Socialism is destructive of society.  Any step in that direction means a lower standard of living and less personal freedom. It means putting more power in the hands of politicians and bureaucrats, who are inherently evil.


----------



## polarbear (Oct 20, 2013)

PMZ said:


> ''Socialist conspiracy'' is the most fierce of the monsters in the conservative closet.  The most effective boogeyman to other conservatives.  Like a secret cult code word for evil.
> 
> What is socialism really?  The practice applied by every government ever to supply any particular service by government,  through means owned by all of us,  rather than capitalism's means owned by some of us,  typically because it's impractical to maintain competition.
> 
> That really doesn't sound conspiratorial does it?


What makes you the expert on "socialism"?
I`m certain you never read Marx or Engels. Furthermore "socialism" has many sub categories.
By far the worst was National Socialism...as in NSDAP, as in Adolf Hitler`s German Socialist Workers Party. National Socialism is confined by definition to one Nation. If you leave off the "National" that then defines International Socialism and their anthem is the "Internationale".
Their lyrics clearly state that it is their aim to spread (international) Socialism world wide.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8n7Hz6ZcE8"]NATIONAL ANTHEM OF Soviet Union (The Internationale) - YouTube[/ame]

"conspiracy" seems to be one of your favorite liberal buzzwords which the likes of you always resort to when you wind up at the loosing end of any argument. Especially when it can be shown that your lot is incapable of acting in any other way than a herd of sheep.
So is this another "conspiracy"...like the "oil conspiracy" which kept sacking the IPCC?...:
Analysis: Awash in oil, U.S. reshapes Mideast role 40 years after OPEC embargo | Reuters


> *Analysis: Awash in oil, U.S. reshapes Mideast role 40 years after OPEC embargo*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And that`s REALITY. Get used to it !


----------



## PMZ (Oct 20, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > ''Socialist conspiracy'' is the most fierce of the monsters in the conservative closet.  The most effective boogeyman to other conservatives.  Like a secret cult code word for evil.
> ...



The only way to ''cure'' socialism is to eliminate government. Every government ever has employed it. 

Proving that all conservative thought stems from a foundation of anarchy.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 20, 2013)

polarbear said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > ''Socialist conspiracy'' is the most fierce of the monsters in the conservative closet.  The most effective boogeyman to other conservatives.  Like a secret cult code word for evil.
> ...



That is your reality.  Self inflicted by your choice of teachers.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 20, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > ''Socialist conspiracy'' is the most fierce of the monsters in the conservative closet.  The most effective boogeyman to other conservatives.  Like a secret cult code word for evil.
> ...



If you pay taxes here (America) you are a co-owner of the American Federal Government means of producing goods and services.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 20, 2013)

PMZ said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



You own nothing.  You have no rights to any government property.  Can you sell you stake in it?  No.  If you can't sell it, you don't won it.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 20, 2013)

PMZ said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



The fact that government is evil doesn't necessarily mean we can get rid of it. guns are dangerous, but we still need them for various purposes like hunting or self-protection.  Small state libertarians believe government is a necessary evil  However, I believe they are severely deluding themselves.  The term "limited government" is an oxymoron.  Once a government is created, it grows until it consumes all of society.  That is especially true of democracies.  So in a sense you are correct, the only way to cure socialism permanently is to eliminate government


----------



## polarbear (Oct 20, 2013)

PMZ said:


> That is your reality.  Self inflicted by your choice of teachers.



If that was just "my reality" then Reuters must be in some sort of "conspiracy" with me eeyh?
And then so are also most of the investors, hedge and pension funds including the one where your pension and social security contributions are being invested...*In Oil*.
Well at least you changed your lame rhetoric from "conspiracy theory" to "conspiracy", but you still have a lot to learn yet.
However you are making some modest progress. It finally dawned on you that "conspiracy theory" is just the title of a Hollywood tale and not  a real concept. Let`s see if you can grasp what a "conspiracy" is.
It is not when a bunch of people like you agree to do something totally stupid and expect people who are not as dumb to take your advice.
A "conspiracy" is when a group of people, even just 2 people enter an agreement to commit a criminal act.
None of us ever claimed that your collective liberal stupidity is "criminal"....although it should be, considering the damage it inflicts 
So why do you keep* accusing us* that we (ever) accused your stupid lot of having committed a "conspiracy"...even in theory such as in the Hollywood "reality" you are (still) stuck in?
Shit every 2 bit  hoodlem knows what a "conspiracy" charge is and how to avoid being convicted on that count. Could it be that they are more educated than you?...Sure seems that way.
Your lot is not nearly smart enough to actually pull off a real conspiracy and the rest of us know that. So quit patting your own shoulder an pretend we ever credited Liberals with the smarts to pull of a "conspiracy".
Just to name one example, if you Democrats were smart enough to pull off a conspiracy, then Benghazi and that idiotic video "explanation" would have not blown up in your egg faces...
Turns out that was a lie which team Obama agreed to tell...over and over again.....and  was at the same dimwit IQ level as what you would expect from a child and nowhere near what qualifies as a "conspiracy". You should think that someone who supposedly qualified as a lawyer like Obama should be able to come up with a better "explanation". No wonder he had his school & university records sealed. There is no way a 2 bit criminal would settle for a lawyer like that.
Nor would any other client, sure as shit no corporate client. Yet there were enough stupid people to crown him as top CEO of their country.
I can`t help but notice all these red dots you collected. Ever wondered why you got them ?
Or are they the result of some sort of conspiracy that`s going on here in this forum?


----------



## PMZ (Oct 20, 2013)

polarbear said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > That is your reality.  Self inflicted by your choice of teachers.
> ...



Like you,  I'm against crime.  We pay a lot in taxes to minimize it.  I assume that we always will have to.

''Conspiracy theory'' is a standard English colloquialism for paranoia.


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 20, 2013)

PMZ said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



Great idea PMZ.. I'm starting a corporation to consolidate our Citizen Shares of that massive new spy palace that the NSA just constructed in Utah. *It BELONGS to us right?* So if I get 10Mill folks who want a large wing of that place to spy on FEDERAL EMPLOYEES instead of you and me and Mr Citizen.. That would be our "ownership right" correct? 

Should we start a USMB poll thread to see how many "shares" are in on that DEMAND???
Gee -- I didn't know how useful "socialism" could be........

Tried to tell ya dude. Noam Chomsky and Sol Alinsky aint great debate prep..

Federal Govt ought not to be in any business that already exists in the marketplace.. Nor should they be allowed to pick winners and losers. Nor should be they be subsidizing any products that already exist in the marketplace or are gonna be introduced shortly.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 20, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



What can I tell you?  Find a better country that will have you.  As much as you hate this one,  there must be lots.


----------



## Abraham3 (Oct 21, 2013)

Or he could simply vote his opinion. And agree to keep his protestations within legal bounds.  Most of us do that.  It's just this unrestrained anonymity and constant conflict that turn us all into radicals here.


----------



## Peterf (Oct 21, 2013)

PMZ said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



Just as the down-trodden inhabitants of that evil empire the USSR were told that they owned everything around them.


----------



## Peterf (Oct 21, 2013)

PMZ said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



"Every government has employed socialism"?    complete nonsense.    I'll put that down as a contender for the "Historically Illiterate Post of the Year" award.

And btw a reading of Edmund Burke, for example, will teach you all conservative thought stems from a foundation of LIBERTY.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 21, 2013)

more k00k losing..........said many years ago all this shit was a fucking fad!!!


*The age of climate alarmism is coming to an end*

By Jim Lakely | OCTOBER 18, 2013 AT 4:24 PM 

You can be forgiven for not noticing that the United Nations Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change released a summary of its Fifth Assessment Report late last month.

The report landed with a thud, criticized and even mocked by many leading climate scientists. The distinguished science journal Nature editorialized that this should be the last report issued by the UN body

This is just the latest signal that the age of climate alarmism is over. Given five tries to convince the world that human activity is causing catastrophic warming of the planet, runaway sea-level rise and various weather disasters, the public still doesnt buy it.

Were all skeptics now because the science simply does not back up the hypothesis. For starters, theres been no rise in global temperatures for 15 years.

The IPCCs Fifth Assessment Report concedes for the first time that global temperatures have not risen since 1998, despite a 7 percent rise in carbon dioxide (CO2) emissions.

To put that into perspective, global human CO2 emissions in the last 15 years represent about one-third of all human CO2 emissions since the start of the Industrial Revolution, and yet temperatures didnt budge.

Nearly all of the UN-approved climate computer models were wrong. The IPCC finally admitted as much.

The IPCC also admits that the hockey stick it used to feature in past reports wasnt accurate. Penn State professor Michael Mann has been dining out for years on his infamous "hockey stick, a dread graph featured by Al Gore in his Oscar-winning documentary An Inconvenient Truth.

The graph looked so dramatic  like a hockey stick  only because it ignored the Medieval Warm Period, a time about a thousand years ago when temperatures were warmer than today  when wine grapes grew in England and Greenland was green.

The hockey stick is missing from the Fifth Assessment Report, and the IPCC admits the Medieval Warm Period was warmer and more global than it claimed in the past.

A third major admission by the IPCC: No increases in droughts, hurricanes, typhoons and other extreme weather. Every time severe weather hits the United States, you could count on IPCC-related scientists, professional climate alarmists and the media to attribute it all to man-made global warming. No more.

The latest IPCC report admits to having low confidence in predictions of more frequent or more extreme droughts and tropical cyclones.

While the IPCC is taking its lumps for being wrong on these and other matters, a new kid on the block of climate science is taking a victory lap: The Nongovernmental International Panel on Climate Change released its own report, Climate Change Reconsidered II: Physical Science. Packed with 1,000 pages of peer-reviewed literature  and then peer-reviewed again by NIPCCs team of some 50 scientists from around the world  Climate Change Reconsidered II comes to the conclusions the United Nations is only now and reluctantly admitting.

The NIPCC report concludes that human impact on climate is very modest, especially when compared to natural cycles. Future warming due to human greenhouse gases is likely to be only 1-2 degrees Celsius, and be a boon for flora and fauna alike.

Higher levels of carbon dioxide will not cause weather to become more extreme, seas level rise isnt accelerating and polar ice caps arent melting at alarming rates.

Global warming isnt the crisis many people said it was a few years ago. Thats bad news for the IPCC and the many environmental groups and politicians that hooked their wagon to it. But its good news for the rest of us.



The age of climate alarmism is coming to an end | WashingtonExaminer.com













I crack myself up!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## PMZ (Oct 21, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


>



Didn't predict it. Did cause it


----------



## itfitzme (Oct 21, 2013)

Someone seems confused about what the IPCC has actually predicted.  AR4 said, 

"A synthesis of the model results to date indicates that, for a future warmer climate, coarse-resolution models show* few consistent changes in tropical cyclones*, with results dependent on the model, although those models do show a consistent increase in precipitation intensity in future storms. Higher-resolution models that more credibly simulate tropical cyclones project some consistent increase in peak wind intensities, but a more consistent projected increase in mean and peak precipitation intensities in future tropical cyclones.* There is also a less certain possibility of a decrease in the number of relatively weak tropical cyclones, increased numbers of intense tropical cyclones and a global decrease in total numbers of tropical cyclones.*

All in all, that certainly didn't say any high likelyhood an increase in hurricanes.


----------



## Abraham3 (Oct 21, 2013)

Peterf said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Name a government you believe has never employed socialism.

And, I'd have thought a reading of Burke would have taught you not to make such hyperbolic statements.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 21, 2013)

Abraham3 said:


> Peterf said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



Much as I hate to do it, I have to agree with PMS.  Government is socialism and visa-versa.  Socialism is simply government control.  You can't have government without having socialism to some degree.  That's one reason for keeping government as small as possible.  It's a bad way to run society.


----------



## Peterf (Oct 21, 2013)

Abraham3 said:


> Peterf said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...




One of thousands of potential examples from history: the government of King Charles I in 17th cent England.    But let me mention just three which I personally experienced.  The government of the Shah of Iran in the 1960s.  The government of Mobuto in 1970s Zaire.   The government of Kuwait immediately following Gulf War I.

I leave it to American scholars to explain to you that your first several US administrations were formed before socialism had even been devised.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 21, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> Abraham3 said:
> 
> 
> > Peterf said:
> ...



No.  It's necessary for markets wherein competition can't be maintained.  Like military.  Like air traffic control.  Like law enforcement and public safety.  Like the CSC.  Like FDA.  So many examples. Capitalism is good where it works but isn't practical otherwise.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 21, 2013)

Peterf said:


> Abraham3 said:
> 
> 
> > Peterf said:
> ...



Socialism began essentially with the Constitution.  The Postal Service and the postal road system.  The military.  There has never been a government that didn't employ socialism.


----------



## Abraham3 (Oct 21, 2013)

Socialism began with Ur


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 21, 2013)

More AGW nutter losing >>>


Wind turbines making people sick............

'Wind Turbine Syndrome' Blamed for Mysterious Symptoms in Cape Cod Town - ABC News



LMAO.....I find something every single day!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 21, 2013)

Aaaaaaaaand.........more k00k losing. Germany's green revolution putting the middle class in the poor house!!!

Germany?s ?green energy revolution? costing billions ? RT Business



How stupid is this culture? Totally duped by nuclear hysteria and railroaded into mega-costly green energy which will increasingly crush their economy because they wont be able to compete. Because that's the way it works in the real world.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 21, 2013)

The images the k00ks don't want you to know about.......because it makes them look like complete jackasses!!! No explanation.......except the newest ruse!! We were ALL told just a few years ago "the scientists are certain the polar ice caps will be completely melted by 2014!". Now it's, "We expected the ebb and pauses of climate change but the overall pattern is warmer and the ice will melt!!". 


Oooops......sounds like makey-uppey BS to me!!!


Havent thrown these gems up in a spell.......always laughing my balls off when I click on SUBMIT REPLY


----------



## Peterf (Oct 22, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Peterf said:
> 
> 
> > Abraham3 said:
> ...



Oh I see.   All you are interested is a cheap little verbal trick.   Defining government, any government, all government, as 'socialist'.     

I suppose you think you can win this argument, or any other, by setting ever more absurd definitions of the terms used.


----------



## Peterf (Oct 22, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> Abraham3 said:
> 
> 
> > Peterf said:
> ...



What a pity.  Coming from the opposite direction you are as willing as PMZ to violently distort meaning to make what you both imagine to be a clever debating point.

You and I want small government.    But I, at least, think government is essential.  Without it one ends up with rule by the strongest and most violent criminals.


----------



## Peterf (Oct 22, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> Abraham3 said:
> 
> 
> > Peterf said:
> ...



Here is another point.   The antithesis of socialism is the free market economy.  And it won'¨t be free unless it is honest.  And it won't be honest unless it is regulated.   So government is necessary to keep markets honest and to  allow non-socialism to flourish.

In markets in England in the middle ages it was better not to use crooked weights and measures.   If you got caught doing so government would slice off one of your ears.  Would it not be good for us anti-socialists if there were a few earless guys walking round in Wall Street and the City of London?

So government is not always bad.   In fact it can be an essential defence against socialism.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 22, 2013)

Hmmmm........October snow for the first time in 7 years in Chicago!!!!


First Snowflakes Possible Tuesday for Des Moines, Chicago



Oh.....Oh.......for the week in the continental US >>>>












More k00k losing


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 22, 2013)

Reality is 95% perception s0ns!!!!



What climate change? Fewer people than EVER believe the world is really warming up | UK | News | Daily Express


Global surveys show environmental concerns rank low among public concerns


----------



## PMZ (Oct 22, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> Reality is 95% perception s0ns!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually,  reality is 100% real.


----------



## itfitzme (Oct 22, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> Reality is 95% perception s0ns!!!!



The perception of reality is 100% perception.  Which explains the blow up doll you keep refering to as your date.  Reality is 100% real which explains why your posts demonstrate ignorance as you keep ignoring the other 90% then claim realty as being only 10%.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 22, 2013)

Peterf said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Peterf said:
> ...



If you don't know the meaning of ''socialism'',  look it up.


----------



## itfitzme (Oct 22, 2013)

"WE ARE PAYING THE PRICE WITH WILDFIRES, WE ARE PAYING THE PRICE WITH DROUGHTS."

The head of a United Nations committee on climate change said this week that global warming is "absolutely" linked to a recent spate of wildfires and heat waves, while calling upon international leaders to address the matter with more urgency.

Climate change is 'absolutely' linked to wildfires, says UN chief | The Verge


----------



## PMZ (Oct 22, 2013)

Peterf said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Abraham3 said:
> ...



''The antithesis of socialism is the free market economy.''

This is like saying that the antithesis of a hammer is a screwdriver.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 22, 2013)

Peterf said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Abraham3 said:
> ...



Congratulations.  A conservative who's not a anarchist.  Rare. 

Define ''small'' government.


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 22, 2013)

Socialism is NOT just establishing postal routes, immigration control and providing for a military.. 

In OUR CASE, it is a breach of contract concerning the Powers and Duties of the Federal Govt. 
You get as MUCH socialism as YOU ALLOW.. It is NOT prescribed in our founding or inevitable..


----------



## itfitzme (Oct 22, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> Socialism is NOT just establishing postal routes, immigration control and providing for a military..
> 
> In OUR CASE, it is a breach of contract concerning the Powers and Duties of the Federal Govt.
> You get as MUCH socialism as YOU ALLOW.. It is NOT prescribed in our founding or inevitable..



That is right, and there is no socialism that has or ever will be established in the United States Of America under the Constitutional of the United States.  It doesn't matter what we employ, whether it be SSI, Medicare, Medical, or ACA, it ain't socialism by your definition. Why?  Because we have a democratic-republic.

And every law that we pass is, by your definition, not socialism. It is free market management, the very reason that the Constitution was drafted.


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 22, 2013)

itfitzme said:


> "WE ARE PAYING THE PRICE WITH WILDFIRES, WE ARE PAYING THE PRICE WITH DROUGHTS."
> 
> The head of a United Nations committee on climate change said this week that global warming is "absolutely" linked to a recent spate of wildfires and heat waves, while calling upon international leaders to address the matter with more urgency.
> 
> Climate change is 'absolutely' linked to wildfires, says UN chief | The Verge



The chicklet that made that pronouncement is a veteran political hack with a degree in social anthropology and a LONG LIST of service to the AGW cause.. 

Why don't you ask her to back that up??


----------



## itfitzme (Oct 22, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> itfitzme said:
> 
> 
> > "WE ARE PAYING THE PRICE WITH WILDFIRES, WE ARE PAYING THE PRICE WITH DROUGHTS."
> ...



Seeing as we are doing "point" evidence, I threw it out there.  That's what this thread is about, right?  Anecdotal evidence and peoples opinions.


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 22, 2013)

itfitzme said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Socialism is NOT just establishing postal routes, immigration control and providing for a military..
> ...



Again you fail history and logic and reason.. 

We cannot cede unlawful powers to Govt. No more than they can USURP them. 

Soc Sec was ORIGINALLY designed as a UNIVERSAL program offering approx equal benefits for approx equal contributions to everyone. That's not true today because of the egregious rise in capped income and changes to it's taxation status. It is today -- redistribution and faulty financing.

ACA is CLEARLY redistribution of wealth thru tax policy..


----------



## itfitzme (Oct 22, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> itfitzme said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



"*Socialism is NOT just establishing postal routes, immigration control and providing for a military.. *"

And OASDI, and Medicare, and Medicaid.  You lost, live with it.


----------



## itfitzme (Oct 22, 2013)

We the People of the United States, in Order to form a more perfect Union, establish Justice, insure domestic Tranquility, provide for the common defence, *promote the general Welfare*, and secure the Blessings of Liberty to ourselves and our Posterity, do ordain and establish this Constitution for the United States of America.

The Congress shall have Power To *lay and collect Taxes*, Duties, Imposts and Excises, to pay the Debts and provide for the common Defence and *general Welfare of the United States*; but all Duties, Imposts and Excises shall be uniform throughout the United States;

To *borrow Money on the credit of the United States;*

To *regulate Commerce* with foreign Nations, and *among the several States*, and with the Indian Tribes;

*To coin Money, regulate the Value thereof*, and of foreign Coin, and fix the Standard of Weights and Measures

And on and on.

It is a democratic-republic.


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 22, 2013)

itfitzme said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > itfitzme said:
> ...



Nope.. I estimate there's been about 2 dozen specific reports and studies quoted on the thread. Only zealots toss up political hacks and pix of forest fires..


----------



## itfitzme (Oct 22, 2013)

"Climate models project an increase in fire risk across the U.S. *by 2050*, based on a trend toward drier conditions that favor fire activity and an increase in the frequency of extreme events,"

"Through August of this year, the U.S. burned area topped 2.5 million hectares (6.17 million acres), according to a fire emissions database that incorporates burned area estimates produced from observations by the Moderate Resolution Imaging Spectroradiometer instruments on NASA's Aqua and Terra satellites. That is short of the record 3.2 million hectares (7.90 million acres) burned in 2011, but exceeds the area burned during 12 of the 15 years since record keeping began in 1997."

I highlighted "*by 2050*" because this is typical of the IPCC and other projections.  None of these sources is suggesting that the world is going to blow up next year.    
2050 is 37 years away, far enough to not be immediate but still in a lifetime.

The official understanding is that the *half-life of CO2 emissions is roughly 100 years (5 to 200 years: IPCC, 2001)*

"Therefore a time scale for CO2 warming potential out as far as 500 years is entirely reasonable"

"The Keeling curve establishes that the atmospheric carbon dioxide ..... I get about forty years for the half-life of the CO2 pulse"

And, we are replenishing the CO2 daily.   Whether it is 5 years, 40 years, 100, 200 or 500 years for the half life, the fact that emissions are increasing means that eventually, by 2050, it becomes too late.  If we just keep business as usual, by the time 37 years has come and gone, it will suck.  The world still won't have exploded, but it will suck.  Why would we choose for things to suck?

From what I've seen, the contrarians  first exaggerate the risk then argue that it isn't that bad, that the risk is far less than was even realistically proposed. My sense is that this is  an emotional problem, an actual mental disability that makes them unable to deal with reality as it is and leaves them underestimating the risk.

-----

NASA - Climate Models Project Increase in U.S. Wildfire Risk

http://cfpub.epa.gov/eroe/index.cfm...d=0&subtop=342&lv=list.listByChapter&r=239797

CO2 has a short residence time

The bombtest curve and its implications for atmospheric carbon dioxide residency time | Watts Up With That?


----------



## itfitzme (Oct 22, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> itfitzme said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



You mean like 







That is anecdotal. So, you didn't do a balanced survey.  Instead, you did a bullshit survey of this thread.  Given this example, why should I believe anything you have to say?


----------



## PMZ (Oct 22, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> Socialism is NOT just establishing postal routes, immigration control and providing for a military..
> 
> In OUR CASE, it is a breach of contract concerning the Powers and Duties of the Federal Govt.
> You get as MUCH socialism as YOU ALLOW.. It is NOT prescribed in our founding or inevitable..



I'm going to stick to the English definition rather than yours.  Capitalism and socialism are two different,  complementary tools.  They have different applications,  risks and benefits.  What you're thinking of is the monster in the conservative closet.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 22, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> itfitzme said:
> 
> 
> > "WE ARE PAYING THE PRICE WITH WILDFIRES, WE ARE PAYING THE PRICE WITH DROUGHTS."
> ...



You're saying that drought is not linked to wildfires?


----------



## PMZ (Oct 22, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> itfitzme said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Both,  clearly Constitutional as adjudicated by the one source that has that responsibility. 

I checked and you opinion is not recognized by the Constitution.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 22, 2013)

itfitzme said:


> "WE ARE PAYING THE PRICE WITH WILDFIRES, WE ARE PAYING THE PRICE WITH DROUGHTS."
> 
> The head of a United Nations committee on climate change said this week that global warming is "absolutely" linked to a recent spate of wildfires and heat waves, while calling upon international leaders to address the matter with more urgency.
> 
> Climate change is 'absolutely' linked to wildfires, says UN chief | The Verge



We are paying the price with snow today in Chicago! 

Quick, spend trillions!


----------



## mamooth (Oct 22, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> Socialism is NOT just establishing postal routes, immigration control and providing for a military.



Socialism is the government having control of the means of production.

That's the actual definition of socialism. Other definitions may vary, depending on whether someone wants to define their opponents as socialist.


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 22, 2013)

mamooth said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Socialism is NOT just establishing postal routes, immigration control and providing for a military.
> ...



Hitler and Mussolini had control of the "means of production".. That's when operations are privately OWNED, but FEDERALLY controlled. And was a version of fascism.

The real hallmark of socialism is "fairness", "social justice" and "redistribution". Taking control of the economy is just a means to that end..


----------



## mamooth (Oct 22, 2013)

Flac, the dictionaries seem unaware of your definition.

Socialism - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary

so·cial·ism
noun \&#712;s&#333;-sh&#601;-&#716;li-z&#601;m\

: a way of organizing a society in which major industries are owned and controlled by the government rather than by individual people and companies
Full Definition of SOCIALISM
1
:  any of various economic and political theories advocating collective or governmental ownership and administration of the means of production and distribution of goods
2
a :  a system of society or group living in which there is no private property
b :  a system or condition of society in which the means of production are owned and controlled by the state
3
:  a stage of society in Marxist theory transitional between capitalism and communism and distinguished by unequal distribution of goods and pay according to work done


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 22, 2013)

Every day....more evidence of not winning!!!! The latest from the EU who are fucking themselves with this obsession with renewables, but the consequences are doing some serious economic damage. Geee.....what a surprise. If you are a dumbass, that is!!!


Today in Forbes >>>>



Energy 10/20/2013 

*European Economic Stability Threatened By Renewable Energy Subsidies*



The stability of Europes electricity generation is at risk from the warped market structure caused by skyrocketing renewable energy subsidies that have swarmed across the continent over the last decade.

This sentiment was echoed a week ago by the CEOs of Europes largest energy companies, who produce almost half of Europes electricity. This group joined voices calling for an end to subsidies for wind and solar power, saying the subsidies have led to unacceptably high utility bills for residences and businesses, and even risk causing continent-wide blackouts

The group includes Germanys E.ON AG, Frances GDF Suez SA and Italys Eni SpA, and they unanimously pointed the finger at European governments poorly thought-out decision at the turn of the millennium to promote renewable energy by any means.

The plan seemed like a good one in the late 1990s as a way to reverse Europes reliance on imported fossil fuels, particularly from Russia and the Middle East. But it seems the execution hasnt matched the good intentions, and the authors of the legislations didnt understand the markets.

The importance of renewables has become a threat to the continents supply safety, warned senior global energy analyst, Colette Lewiner, referring to a recent report by a Europe energy firm, Capgemini.

Weve failed on all accounts: Europe is threatened by a blackout like in New York a few years ago, prices are shooting up higher, and our carbon emissions keep increasing, said GDF Suez CEO Gérard Mestrallet ahead of the news conference.

Under these subsidy programs, wind and solar power producers get priority access to the grid and are guaranteed high prices. In France, nuclear power wholesales for about 40/MWhr ($54/MWhr), but electricity generated from wind turbines is guaranteed at 83/MWhr ($112/MWhr), regardless of demand. Customers have to pick up the difference.


European Economic Stability Threatened By Renewable Energy Subsidies - Forbes



Good intentions with shitty-ass results. Yep....sounds like modern liberalism to me!! These bozo's who push this crap have no regard for "costs" just like any bonafide lefty asshole!!!


But eventually......the people will punt the fuckers out when the taxes keep going up and the blackouts come!!!


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 22, 2013)

PMZ said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Socialism is NOT just establishing postal routes, immigration control and providing for a military..
> ...



the only "application" socialism has is mass plunder and tyranny.  What socialism really means is social relations at the point of a gun.  Armed robbery is socialism, and visa/versa.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 22, 2013)

PMZ said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > itfitzme said:
> ...



Social Security clearly is not Constitutional, no matter what the Supreme Court says.  The SC is just a gang of political cronies who rule however their political masters want them to rule.


----------



## Abraham3 (Oct 22, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



You really don't like this country, do you.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 22, 2013)

Abraham3 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



They hate it and would like to destroy it and build a plutocracy in its place.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 22, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Social Security is Constitutional because the federal courts say it is. 

It's your opinion that has no relevance in that issue.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 22, 2013)

Abraham3 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



I don't like the government.  Different thing entirely.  This country is better than others only to the extent that it has resisted the lure of government.  Social Security is one of it's greatest failures.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 22, 2013)

PMZ said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



Wrong.  Your claim is based on the belief that the SC is infallible.


----------



## westwall (Oct 22, 2013)

Abraham3 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...








Who added more debt to this country than all previous POTUS's combined?  Oh, yeah that new Democrat guy.  Great job!  Now go look at what has happened to other countries that were saddled with that sort of debt.  Go ahead I dare you.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 22, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> Abraham3 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Without our government,  we're a hunk of land.  

You anarchists disgust me.  Why don't you have the balls to move to Somalia and find out what anarchy is in real life.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 22, 2013)

westwall said:


> Abraham3 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Only if you believe that dates cause debt.  If you believe that government policies cause debt,  it's all on conservatives. That's why you're done on our government.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 22, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



My claim is what's said by our Constitution.


----------



## Peterf (Oct 22, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Peterf said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



What socialism is has been argued about for a hundred years and more.   It's not something one can 'look up'.   Most definitions emphasize class-based political models and state ownership of some or all of the means of production and exchange.  But no definition I have ever come across suggests that establishing a military force makes a state 'socialist'.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 22, 2013)

Peterf said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Peterf said:
> ...



Let me help you. 

'' so·cial·ism
&#712;s&#333;SH&#601;&#716;liz&#601;m/Submit
noun
1.
a political and economic theory of social organization that advocates that the means of production, distribution, and exchange should be owned or regulated by the community as a whole.''


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 22, 2013)

PMZ said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Abraham3 said:
> ...



That's what every boot-licking toady who worships almighty government says.



PMZ said:


> You anarchists disgust me.  Why don't you have the balls to move to Somalia and find out what anarchy is in real life.



Boot-licking toadies like you disgust me.

Somalia has plenty of government.  Why would I move there?


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 22, 2013)

PMZ said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Abraham3 said:
> ...



Conservatives caused the deficit to increase by $7 trillion over the last 5 years?


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 22, 2013)

PMZ said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



It says nothing of the sort.


----------



## Abraham3 (Oct 23, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> The SC is just a gang of political cronies who rule however their political masters want them to rule.



This says: "I oppose the Constitution of the United States".  That says "I hate this nation".  That says "If I only had the balls, I'd be a traitor".


----------



## Peterf (Oct 23, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Peterf said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



As far as dictionary definitions go - not very far - that's not bad.  But entire books have been written on the topic of what socialism is - and is not.

In the definition above "the means" implies ALL means.   Even some self-described socialists would not go that far.

Btw if you stick with this definition you will have to give up the absurd claim that every state with an army is socialist.


----------



## Peterf (Oct 23, 2013)

Abraham3 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > The SC is just a gang of political cronies who rule however their political masters want them to rule.
> ...




I am not an American.   But I am unable to accept that politically appointed group of lawyers is infallible.  Or that a different bunch would not come to quite different conclusions.


So distrusting your Supreme Court - or mine, or anyone's - does not make a person a traitor,  even if his distrust is misplaced.    If his distrust IS justified it makes him a wise patriot.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 23, 2013)

Classic far left debate strategy on display here........when you get your ass pwned in the topic of discussion, change the subject!!!


Cool!!!


I'll just use the thread then to add to the already dozens of links presented on this thread that do indeed illustrate the utter decimation of the AGW k00ks via proof the skeptics are winning!!!


----------



## PMZ (Oct 23, 2013)

Peterf said:


> Abraham3 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



I fully accept free choice.  If you don't think America's Constitution is best,  find one that is. Sounds like you've done that.  Good for you.  Taking responsibility.  It's a wonderful thing.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 23, 2013)

Peterf said:


> Abraham3 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Many of our elected officials,  and all of our military, pledge to support or uphold,  and defend,  the Constitution of the United States. Carefully chosen words.  

If your point is that only actions,  not thoughts, would be evidence of that,  I agree. 

If however your thought is that you can be a US patriot but against the Constitution,  I disagree. 

When one is loyal to a business,  they are disloyal to their competitors.  Make more money regardless of the cost to others. So their goal is to optimize their business,  which could be one person.  

Business people know that a constant battle in large companies is optimization of the whole company,  not some department or individual.  

So in business,  families,  all organizations, there are many potentially conflicting levels to be optimized. 

That's why for a country to be strong,  business has to be strong and government equally strong.  

Government is the big picture that includes all of the people and all of the companies and all special interests and it is optimized through law, including the Constitution. 

So being loyal to a country,  but disloyal to her laws,  is nonsensical to me.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 23, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



They are an anarchy.  You could actually experience your dream.  Don't you have enough confidence in your ideas to suffer the benefit/consequences of them?


----------



## PMZ (Oct 23, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Conservative policies and actions,  maintained by the Boehner House on strike did.  And recovery from the Great Recession,  conservatives gift to the country.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 23, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Who do you maintain the Constitution empowers for its interpretation and enforcement?


----------



## PMZ (Oct 23, 2013)

Peterf said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Peterf said:
> ...



You claim all means.  So the only socialist countries would be those with zero private ownership of the means of production. 

I'm not aware of that having ever happened.  

I claim that anytime the means of production are owned by all citizens for any goods and services that market is socialist.  Necessarily so if competition can't be maintained.


----------



## polarbear (Oct 23, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> Classic far left debate strategy on display here........when you get your ass pwned in the topic of discussion, change the subject!!!
> 
> 
> Cool!!!
> ...


Exactly. Meanwhile the whole scam is coming apart at the seams.
Canada signed off the Kyoto protocol.
Australia had enough too.
Britain`s David Cameron just announced a review of green energy taxes
BBC News - David Cameron to review green energy taxes


> David Cameron has announced a review of green energy taxes after saying  they had helped push up household bills to "unacceptable" levels.


And the German Government cancelled the 95 gr CO2 per km emission limit for cars that the EU bureaucrats tried to impose on German car makers.
Meanwhile  IPCC predictions are being debunked as gross exaggerations to a degree where the IPCC chooses to remain silent rather than disputing the critics.
Uno-Klimareport: IPCC-Verhandlungen in Stockholm schwierig - SPIEGEL ONLINE
None of the "explanations" for the "missing heat" measures up to closer scrutiny and the latest IPCC response is to declare the last 15 years as *"statistically insignificant":*


> Eine lange Debatte gab es um die Pause der Erderwärmung. Die bodennahe  Temperatur der Luft hat sich in den vergangenen 15 Jahren im weltweiten  Durchschnitt nicht weiter erwärmt. Appelle, diese Phase als  *"klimatologisch nicht signifikant"* einzustufen, stießen dem Vernehmen  nach auf Akzeptanz im Plenum. Einem Entwurf der Zusammenfassung zufolge,  der SPIEGEL ONLINE vorliegt, wird der Klimarat gleichwohl konstatieren,  dass es keine ausreichende Erklärung für den sogenannten 15-jährigen  Hiatus gibt.


In addition to that closer audits of the AR5 conclusions revealed that several of their statements were not based on any real data *but on internal opinion polls* amongst IPCC "scientists". Who they were the IPCC is not willing to disclose either.


The subject of this thread was "More Proof the skeptics are WINNING!!"...wasn`t it?
But as you already pointed out:


> Classic far left debate strategy on display here........when you get  your ass pawned in the topic of discussion, change the subject!!!


Is "PMZ" some sort of "numan" after birth?
I wonder.
He sounds and acts much the same, same tactic, same dumb gibberish  and has earned as many red dots per time as "numan" did.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 23, 2013)

polarbear said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Classic far left debate strategy on display here........when you get your ass pwned in the topic of discussion, change the subject!!!
> ...



The topic is PROOF skeptics are winning.  I assume that if skeptics were winning the proof would be no action towards sustainable energy.  

I have yet to read here any evidence,  much less proof,  of that.


----------



## polarbear (Oct 23, 2013)

PMZ said:


> The topic is PROOF skeptics are winning.  I assume that if skeptics were winning the proof would be no action towards sustainable energy.
> 
> I have yet to read here any evidence,  much less proof,  of that.



Again you are way off the topic. What the hell does  "action towards sustainable energy" or the lack of it have to do with the IPCC blunders which have been exposed?
There will always be some idiots who haven`t found out yet what it takes to build or rebuild a power grid that can supply power on demand....which you need for your sustenance.
Fact is that many of these "green energy" countries have been *building up more* fuel fired power plant capacity, ranging from coal to natural and fracked shale  gas.
"sustainable energy"...another feel good knee jerk liberal buzzword.
Solar can`t even sustain you for 24 consecutive hours on any given day and if wind farms could then nobody would build any more fossil fuel or coal fired power plants. Same goes for the transportation sector."Sustainable" battery power that can`t "sustain" you beyond a couple of hours driving time either. 
I`m still waiting for that "alternative" you kept bragging about, when I posted what it really takes to make wind and solar a commercially usable power source and how entire mountain ranges in Germany are decapitated and excavated for that purpose.
In most areas of the US you don`t even have a suitable terrain to build these pumped high elevation storage basins....and that`s where the heaviest & most energy intensive industrial users are.
And I guarantee you that the state counties which  have the suitable terrain will say "not in my backyard"...just like Europeans react now.
There are already threads for this topic...this one is about the crap reports the IPCC has published and the fact that there is nothing but "grey data" and silence to "explain" why none of it materialized.
Not only are the skeptics winning, the IPCC  has become so irrelevant in the news media, that none of those who had been invited to the 25.th conference even bothered to show up !


----------



## PMZ (Oct 23, 2013)

polarbear said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > The topic is PROOF skeptics are winning.  I assume that if skeptics were winning the proof would be no action towards sustainable energy.
> ...



Sustainable energy is an absolutely necessary and unavoidable transition for humanity.  

The IPCC is the source of knowledge on the economic consequences of going through that transition more slowly or rapidly. 

Denialists advise slowly, based only on what they wish was true. 

Scientists advise that slowly is very costly and are putting knowledge to work figuring out the details.

That is the topic here.


----------



## westwall (Oct 23, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Peterf said:
> 
> 
> > Abraham3 said:
> ...










Laws are passed that are unethical.  Thus no one is compelled to follow them  That is the essence of "jury nullification"..  Look it up.


----------



## westwall (Oct 23, 2013)

PMZ said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...







How's that tidal power system in New Zealand doing?  Oh yeah...it's NOT.


----------



## westwall (Oct 23, 2013)

PMZ said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...







No, not really.  ALL "sustainable energy" programs could vanish right now and no one would notice.  Well that's not entirely true, the people who live in the areas where the "green" energy systems are manufactured would live longer due to no more pollution.


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 23, 2013)

Peterf said:


> Abraham3 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



PeterF SHOULD be an honorary American because he understands the process better than 80% of our voters.. A 5 to 4 decision may have the power of law in this country, but it is STILL opinion. And neither the 4 or the 5 have a lock on the truth.. It's a matter of what the political balance was a decade before the decision when the appointments were made. 

The FACT that we get so many 5 to 4 decisions should tell you that the debate on that topic isn't really over.. In MANY CASES,  All it takes to OVERTURN a Supreme Ct ruling ---- is for Congress to rewrite the law..


----------



## PMZ (Oct 23, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> Peterf said:
> 
> 
> > Abraham3 said:
> ...



Here's a profound thought. If there is an unconstitutional part to a law, the unconstitutional part can be changed and perhaps made constitutional.

Nobody can overturn or appeal a SCOTUS verdict.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 23, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> Peterf said:
> 
> 
> > Abraham3 said:
> ...



All law is sombody's opinion until it becomes a majority opinion of Congress. And it can be overturned by a majority opinion of SCOTUS. And we elect government by majority opinions. That's what democracies do.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 23, 2013)

westwall said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > polarbear said:
> ...



So you believe that fossil fuels will never run out?


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 23, 2013)

PMZ said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



Hydrogen and Nuclear will never run out..


----------



## PMZ (Oct 23, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



That's why they are sustainable.


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 23, 2013)

PMZ said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



True eco-nuts would disagree with that definition... 
Sustainable only applies to stuff they like...


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 23, 2013)

PMZ said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Peterf said:
> ...



Bullshit...  In the case of eminent domain, the Supreme Court BEGGED the states to go write more specific property taking clauses.. They WANTED to be over-ruled by more definitive laws. And exactly that happened. We got BETTER AND STRONGER property protection in MOST states because the Supremes Mocked them into writing better laws.

MANY TIMES -- it's a single section of a law that needs re-writing even tho the Supremes elect to blow out the entirety of the law because of the impact of that one piddling detail.. Law-makers have options to "overturn" SC rulings all the time.

My point was --- in a 5 to 4 ruling --- "Constitutional" or "unConstitutional" is still arguable..


----------



## Peterf (Oct 23, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> Peterf said:
> 
> 
> > Abraham3 said:
> ...



I do not deserve the honour which you propose but thanks anyway!

Americans revere their constitution which is fine and dandy.   But imo they should not regard it as perfect; like all human artifacts it is imperfect and its flaws will be magnified over time, if only because those who wrote it could not imagine today's United States.

You make the point very well.   The constitution often, very often, needs to be interpreted.  And the act of interpretation is, of necessity, political.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 23, 2013)

PMZ said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...






Absolutely irrelevant. A moot point s0n!! Realville sucks for guys like this......but its still Realville for a huge majority who don't think its such a good idea to throw away our cell phones, walk to work, freeze our asses off, pay double the electric bill, seal up our fireplaces, kill off our livestock etc.....etc.......


Lets face it......the environmental k00ks live every minute of their lives in a makey-uppey world where anything is possible if we just collectively decide to do it. How they navigate in the real world is fascinating to me!!


----------



## westwall (Oct 23, 2013)

PMZ said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...







Coal certainly will in around 500 years.  Oil on the other hand is a question mark.  According to current theory yes, it will.  In around 100 years.  However, if the abiotic theory of oil is found to be accurate then no, it won't.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 23, 2013)

Here is the definitive link that nails the whole issue of why the AGW contingent doesn't understand its losing..........

Liberal Denial on Climate Change and Energy | National Review Online



There is a total disconnect between the science and political reality!!!



LMAO......been saying it for years and years!!!



The thought processing on these people ( not the intelligence......there is a big difference ) is fucked.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 23, 2013)

westwall said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...





Hey West.....check out my new thread......you're gonna laugh your balls off!!!


----------



## mamooth (Oct 23, 2013)

westwall said:


> Coal certainly will in around 500 years.



That's a wildly obsolete figure, based on coal usage of 40 years ago.

Coal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
---
The 948 billion short tons of recoverable coal reserves estimated by the Energy Information Administration are equal to about 4,196 BBOE (billion barrels of oil equivalent).[97] The amount of coal burned during 2007 was estimated at 7.075 billion short tons,
---

Doing the math ... 134 years. And that's at current consumption levels. If consumption level rises, the time decreases.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 23, 2013)

westwall said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



With China and India becoming developed countries at the rate that they are,  and demand going up by everyone's population rise,  there is no chance that coal will be around for anywhere near 500 years. 

There is zero evidence supporting abiotic oil. 

There is a great deal of evidence supporting the very expensive consequences of AGW that will make it economical to leave much of that carbon sequestered.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 23, 2013)

mamooth said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Coal certainly will in around 500 years.
> ...



If?


----------



## PMZ (Oct 23, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> Here is the definitive link that nails the whole issue of why the AGW contingent doesn't understand its losing..........
> 
> Liberal Denial on Climate Change and Energy | National Review Online
> 
> ...



There is a total disconnect between science (reality) and politics (what people wish was true).


----------



## PMZ (Oct 23, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



So you're saying that when fossil fuels run out we just go back to wood and peat moss?


----------



## PMZ (Oct 23, 2013)

Peterf said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Peterf said:
> ...



Do you have a more reliable alternative than rule of law and a supreme Court to interpret it?


----------



## westwall (Oct 23, 2013)

PMZ said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...







Actually there is.  Gold drilled a hole in the middle of a continental craton and discovered oil  where current theory says you would never find it.  As far as your other statement.  That's where there is no evidence.  Computer models are not data no matter how hard you want them to be.


----------



## westwall (Oct 23, 2013)

PMZ said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the definitive link that nails the whole issue of why the AGW contingent doesn't understand its losing..........
> ...








That's true and you and the clones are the poster children for that disconnect.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 23, 2013)

westwall said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



If you discard math models we know very little about anything. That's why all scientists are also mathematicians. 

And probably why you are unable to understand science.


----------



## Abraham3 (Oct 23, 2013)

Peterf said:


> Abraham3 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Bripat0000's statement goes well beyond an expression of distrust.  He is contending a conspiracy between the justices of the Supreme Court and "their political masters", whoever it is he believes that to be.  He harshly rejects their judgement as being false in fact.

While different justices can certainly arrive at different interpretations and different conclusions, they are all making those interpretations and drawing those conclusions from the same fixed source.  No nine justices will ever conclude that women do not have the right to vote or that state laws supersede federal laws.  Not even the barest majority will ever conclude that we have no need for elections or that the Bill of Rights are a purely symbolic gallimaufry.  There are hard, unbending lines in the text of the Constitution and the country that bripat would like to see out his living room window cannot be drawn from it.  Here and in other posts at other times, poster bripat has repeatedly expressed a strong disregard for the fundamental truths our Constitution has codified and that this nation has done its best to embody... for which it has sacrificed the very lives of its young in a never ending effort to bring _that_ dream of _those_ truths to a concrete physical realization.

I stand by my charges.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 23, 2013)

westwall said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



But,  we are on the side of science and you are supported only by politics. Lots of luck with that.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 23, 2013)

westwall said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



From Wikipedia. 

Abiogenic petroleum origin is a hypothesis that was proposed as an alternative mechanism of petroleum origin. It was popular in the past, but most geologists now consider it obsolete, and favor instead the biological origin of petroleum. According to the abiogenic hypothesis, petroleum was formed from deep carbon deposits, perhaps dating to the formation of the Earth. Supporters of the abiogenic hypothesis suggest that a great deal more petroleum exists on Earth than commonly thought, and that petroleum may originate from carbon-bearing fluids that migrate upward from the mantle. The presence of huge amounts of methane on Saturn's moon Titan and in the atmospheres of Jupiter, Saturn, Uranus and Neptune is cited[1] as evidence of the formation of hydrocarbons without biology.[2]

The hypothesis was first proposed by Georg Agricola in the 16th century and various abiogenic hypotheses were proposed in the 19th century, most notably by Prussian geographer Alexander von Humboldt, the Russian chemist Dmitri Mendeleev and the French chemist Marcellin Berthelot. Abiogenic hypotheses were revived in the last half of the 20th century by Soviet scientists who had little influence outside the Soviet Union because most of their research was published in Russian. The hypothesis was re-defined and made popular in the West by Thomas Gold who published all his research in English.[1]

Although the abiogenic hypothesis was accepted by many geologists in the former Soviet Union, it fell out of favor at the end of the 20th century because it never made any useful prediction for the discovery of oil deposits.[1] The abiogenic origin of petroleum has also recently been reviewed in detail by Glasby, who raises a number of objections, including that there is no direct evidence to date of abiogenic petroleum (liquid crude oil and long-chain hydrocarbon compounds).[1] Geologists now consider the abiogenic formation of petroleum scientifically unsupported, and they agree that petroleum is formed from organic material.[1] However, the abiogenic theory cannot be dismissed yet because the mainstream theory still has to be established conclusively.[3]

It has been recently discovered that thermophilic bacteria, in the sea bottom and in cooling magma, produce methane and hydrocarbon gases,[4][5] but studies indicate they are not produced in commercially significant quantities (i.e. in extracted hydrocarbon gases, the median abiogenic hydrocarbon content is 0.02%, or 1 part in 5,000).[6]


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 23, 2013)

PMZ said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...












Well.....you just keep taking bows there s0n!!!


----------



## PMZ (Oct 23, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



It's actually not about winning to me.  It's about science.


----------



## westwall (Oct 24, 2013)

PMZ said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...








  That's simply ridiculous.  Please give us 5 links where are sole knowledge on the subject are mathematical models.  Hell give us ONE, other than AGW of course, because as we all now know they are the only support for that now failed theory.


----------



## westwall (Oct 24, 2013)

PMZ said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...








I see you were looking in the mirror when you made that statement.


----------



## westwall (Oct 24, 2013)

PMZ said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...








Where does the methane on Jupiter and Saturn and all the other planets and moons come from?


----------



## Abraham3 (Oct 24, 2013)

PMZ said:


> If you discard math models we know very little about anything. That's why all scientists are also mathematicians.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 24, 2013)

Abraham3 said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > If you discard math models we know very little about anything. That's why all scientists are also mathematicians.
> ...


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 24, 2013)

LMAO.....more classic AGW nutter losing >>>>


Watts Up With That? | The world's most viewed site on global warming and climate change



*Canadian models off BY A FUCKING MILE*


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 24, 2013)




----------



## PMZ (Oct 24, 2013)

westwall said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



I think that your inability to distinguish between science and politics is fundamental to your dysfunction.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 24, 2013)




----------



## PMZ (Oct 24, 2013)

Keep on winning.  And whining.  You're one of the best assets that liberals have.


----------



## itfitzme (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm still waiting for this "proof".


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 25, 2013)

More evidence......a prolific amount  on this thread.........that the science isn't mattering!!! Obstensibly, the only way it can matter is if it makes a dent into how we get our energy. ALL the projections are dim.......and then you get more evidence of the fantasy of green energy, only understood by the non-k00ks.


The green assholes are causing energy prices to SKYROCKET in the UK and everywhere else >>>



Blame the EU for UK energy prices - The Commentator



The folks love green energy.......until they realize it makes their wallets a lot lighter.





Epic levels of lose...........


----------



## PMZ (Oct 25, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> More evidence......a prolific amount  on this thread.........that the science isn't mattering!!! Obstensibly, the only way it can matter is if it makes a dent into how we get our energy. ALL the projections are dim.......and then you get more evidence of the fantasy of green energy, only understood by the non-k00ks.
> 
> 
> The green assholes are causing energy prices to SKYROCKET in the UK and everywhere else >>>
> ...



Denialists are satisfied that mankind is only capable of creating problems and simply isn't intelligent enough to solve them.  We are,  like them,  helpless and whatever happens,  happens. 

Now you know why they are a shrinking minority.


----------



## itfitzme (Oct 25, 2013)

Climate change - Shell Global

Population growth and economic development are driving energy demand. All energy sources will be needed, with fossil fuels meeting the bulk of demand. At the same time CO2 emissions must be reduced to avoid serious climate change. 

Climate Change | Environment | Corporate Responsibility | Chevron

At Chevron, we are taking significant steps to reduce greenhouse gases (GHGs) without undermining the growth of the global economy. The use of fossil fuels to meet the world's energy needs contributes to an increase in GHGsmainly carbon dioxide and methanein Earth's atmosphere. We made a long-term commitment to improve energy efficiency in our day-to-day activities, which will help us manage our carbon emissions. We conduct inventories of our emissions and use innovative technologies to continually improve the efficiency of energy use in our operations. We also assess GHG emissions in our capital projects.

Climate change | Sustainability | BP Global

According to the Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change (IPCC), warming of the climate system is happening, and it is in large part the result of an increase in greenhouse gas emissions and their concentrations in the atmosphere. The IPCC believes that warming of the climate is likely to lead to extreme weather events becoming more frequent and unpredictable. Results from models assessed by the IPCC suggest that to stand a reasonable chance of limiting warming to no more than 2°C, global carbon dioxide (CO2) emissions need to peak before 2020 and be cut by between 50-85% by 2050.
The challenge
BP projects that with known and probable policy and technology developments, global CO2 emissions from fossil fuels may be 26% higher in 2030 than they were in 2011, partly as a consequence of coal use in rapidly growing economies. These are projections of what we think is likely to happen, not what we would like to see.

More aggressive, but still plausible, energy policy and technology deployment could lead to slower growth in CO2 emissions than expected, with greenhouse gas (GHG) emissions from energy use falling after 2020  but probably not enough to limit warming to no more than 2°C. The International Energy Agency has acknowledged that its 450 scenario, which would put the world on a lower-carbon trajectory, looks increasingly unlikely.

Society Of Petrolium Engineers

We already have many of the technologies and solutions needed to contain climate change, although not all are yet commercially viable. We all recognize that the pace and scale of implementation must now be accelerated and, therefore, we must work to ensure these solutions become commercial sooner rather than later. Government has a part to play in making this happen, for example, through making sure that planning controls do not hinder renewable energy projects. We need to reward greener behavior, and have bigger, more focused research and development

 American Association of Petroleum Geologists

In the last century, growth in human population has increased energy use. This has contributed additional carbon dioxide (CO2) and other gases to the atmosphere. Although the AAPG membership is divided on the degree of influence that anthropogenic CO2 has on recent and potential global temperature increases, AAPG believes that expansion of scientific climate research into the basic controls on climate is important.

NASA: Climate Change: Vital Signs of the Planet

The report by the Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change (IPCC) says there is 95 percent certainty that humans have caused most of the warming of the planet's surface that has occurred since the 1950s  up from 90 percent certainty in the last assessment report, which came out in 2007. 

Only 2% of Canadians deny climate change, suggests poll - Calgary - CBC News

"Our survey indicates that Canadians from coast to coast overwhelmingly believe climate change is real and is occurring, at least in part due to human activity," said centre CEO Carmen Dybwad

-----------------------------------

I guess, if you only look for what you want to believe, you will find only what you want to believe.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 25, 2013)

Im laughing.......this thread is near 1,000 posts and just a couple of weeks old!! The k00ks are falling all over themselves attempting to counter what has become utter decimation!! The Matrix of Domination continues to provide link after link after link after link.......now 62 pages worth.......of skeptic domination.

Perhaps the most sobering information if you are a climate crusading nutter comes, ironically, right from the Obama government, the *Energy Information Agency * ( EIA ) which provides crystal clear and accurate projections on energy production decades from now.......

And the outlook for green energy = laughable.


Which means..........the science isn't mattering.



Which means.........the skeptics are winning!!! And winning BIG s0ns........but don't take my word for it. Check what the Obama government has to say >>>>>>



EIA Report Estimates Growth of U.S. Energy Economy Through 2040 | Department of Energy


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 25, 2013)

LMAO......Im absolutely hated on this forum, thus, Im in a perpetual state of giddy. When you publically humiliate people on the internet......in this case, the climate crusaders...... they hate your ass!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 25, 2013)

More climate nutter losing ( LOL.....I find something every SINGLE day)



*Aussie PM: carbon tax is socialism*

Australias newly elected prime minister pulled no punches when giving his thoughts on the countrys carbon tax, which he says must be abolished as quickly as possible.

The carbon tax is bad for the economy and it doesnt do any good for the environment, Abbott told The Washington Post. Despite a carbon tax of $37 a ton by 2020, Australias domestic emissions were going up, not down. The carbon tax was basically socialism masquerading as environmentalism, and thats why its going to get abolished.

If the Labor Party wants to give the people of Australia a Christmas present, they will vote to abolish the carbon tax. It was damaging the economy without helping the environment. It was a stupid tax. A misconceived tax, Abbott added.


Read more: Aussie PM: carbon tax is ?socialism? | The Daily Caller


Aussie PM: carbon tax is ?socialism? | The Daily Caller





Carbon taxes are gay.....and every year getting rejected more and more no matter where you look. The EU has already come to their senses........and in Australia, the most progressive nation of all.......the people are already sick of this scam after just 3 years.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 25, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> More climate nutter losing ( LOL.....I find something every SINGLE day)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The kooks think that they're winning.  Cool.  If they keep winning at this rate they will be completely extinct shortly.  

Don't tell them.


----------



## itfitzme (Oct 26, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> Im laughing.......this thread is near 1,000 posts and just a couple of weeks old!! The k00ks are falling all over themselves attempting to counter what has become utter decimation!! The Matrix of Domination continues to provide link after link after link after link.......now 62 pages worth.......of skeptic domination.
> 
> Perhaps the most sobering information if you are a climate crusading nutter comes, ironically, right from the Obama government, the *Energy Information Agency * ( EIA ) which provides crystal clear and accurate projections on energy production decades from now.......
> 
> ...



So your propensity for exageration and catastophizing leads you to believe that unless the world stops using energy today, then it means AGW is not true.

That is about the stupidest idea every.


----------



## itfitzme (Oct 26, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> LMAO......Im absolutely hated on this forum, thus, Im in a perpetual state of giddy. When you publically humiliate people on the internet......in this case, the climate crusaders...... they hate your ass!!!



You over estimate your importance.  You are just a self congradulatory narcisist living in a fantasy land where you imahime yourself as having won something.

All you've demonstrated is a propensity for exageration, hyperbole, catastophizing along with a fundamental lack of scientific skill.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 26, 2013)

itfitzme said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO......Im absolutely hated on this forum, thus, Im in a perpetual state of giddy. When you publically humiliate people on the internet......in this case, the climate crusaders...... they hate your ass!!!
> ...




Indeed I am s0n!! And scientific skill is gay......and nobody cares about it anyway particularly when it comes to global warming as Ive demonstrated numerous times on this thread ( see polls ).

It only matters who is not losing.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 26, 2013)

Ask me?

Do I laugh my balls off when I post up this little gem???!!!










Oh yes.......I do!!


----------



## PMZ (Oct 26, 2013)

In every game there are those rooting for the winners and those rooting for the losers. Sometimes,  as here, those rooting for the losers are the loudest.


----------



## itfitzme (Oct 26, 2013)

This is the "I'm A Moron, by Skooker" thread.  I've never seen someone jerk off on line this much.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 27, 2013)

itfitzme said:


> This is the "I'm A Moron, by Skooker" thread.  I've never seen someone jerk off on line this much.





Its called epic levels of winning s0n!!!


Because winning.....is everything!!!




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kedOQhty8gc]Sunoco "City of Victory w/Jimmie Johnson" Big Science Music - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 27, 2013)

More losing........

*
"Clean energy doing harm to the environment"*

Clean Energy Policies Won't Save the Environment, But They Might Hurt It - PolicyMic



Trust me......the climate crusading nutters wont give a fuck. The agenda predominates everything!!!


----------



## PMZ (Oct 27, 2013)

The skook is winning the only argument he can.  Solo.  Mental masturbation and calling it mental is a gift.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 27, 2013)

"We need to get some broad based support,
to capture the public's imagination...
So we have to offer up scary scenarios,
make simplified, dramatic statements
and make little mention of any doubts...
Each of us has to decide what the right balance
is between being effective and being honest."

*- Prof. Stephen Schneider, *
Stanford Professor of Climatology,
lead author of many IPCC reports


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 27, 2013)

"We've got to ride this global warming issue.
Even if the theory of global warming is wrong,
we will be doing the right thing in terms of 
economic and environmental policy."

*- Timothy Wirth, *
President of the UN Foundation


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 27, 2013)

"The only way to get our society to truly change is to
frighten people with the possibility of a catastrophe."

*- emeritus professor Daniel Botkin*


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 27, 2013)

"It doesn't matter what is true,
it only matters what people believe is true."

*- Paul Watson,*
co-founder of Greenpeace


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 27, 2013)

Now do we not have some naïve fukcing people on here or what??!!!


----------



## Abraham3 (Oct 27, 2013)

God are you stupid.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 28, 2013)

Abraham3 said:


> God are you stupid.





but not losing........



10 predictions for the world's energy future » News » OPB

http://energy.gov/articles/eia-report-estimates-growth-us-energy-economy-through-2040

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/opinion/consensus-on-changing-climate-just-pr-campaign/story-e6frg6zo-1226718828707


http://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/430649/What-climate-change-Fewer-people-than-EVER-believe-the-world-is-really-warming-up


http://phys.org/news/2013-02-global-surveys-environmental.html


http://wattsupwiththat.com/2013/06/18/the-ensemble-of-models-is-completely-meaningless-statistically/


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 28, 2013)

From todays REALCLEARENERGY...........On: electric cars fAiL >>>>


Why Electric Vehicles Have Stalled : The New Yorker


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 29, 2013)

Yet another example of the zombie thinking of the k00ks that leads to losing >>>

Obama spends 2X more on global warming as compared to border security!!!

Global warming gets twice as much money as border security | The Daily Caller



Top story on DRUDGE right now = losing!


----------



## Abraham3 (Oct 29, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> Yet another example of the zombie thinking of the k00ks that leads to losing >>>
> 
> Obama spends 2X more on global warming as compared to border security!!!
> 
> ...



Well... at least he's moving in the right direction.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 29, 2013)

LMAO.......from todays REALCLEARENERGY.......bottom line, *"energy needs to be inexpensive........highly touted renewable energy sources such as wind and solar PV are not cheap."*

*Rising Energy Costs Lead to Recession; Eventually Collapse*

Posted on October 23, 2013

Rising Energy Costs Lead to Recession; Eventually Collapse | Our Finite World





*L

O

S

E*

Because fringe markets are gay s0ns!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 29, 2013)

Scoreboard update certainly needed after the last week of domination >>>>




[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/3394114_2-3.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 29, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> LMAO.......from todays REALCLEARENERGY.......bottom line, *"energy needs to be inexpensive........highly touted renewable energy sources such as wind and solar PV are not cheap."*
> 
> *Rising Energy Costs Lead to Recession; Eventually Collapse*
> 
> ...



That's what ole flacaltenn has been tellin ya.. 

*The eco-left wants energy to be RARE and EXPENSIVE.
Rational folks want energy to be PLENTIFUL and CHEAP.​*


----------



## polarbear (Oct 29, 2013)

*More proof,  the goofs are loosing
*

Protests over French 'ecotax' turn violent - FRANCE - FRANCE 24


> *Protests over French 'ecotax' turn violent       *
> 
> *&#8216;A powder keg ready to explode&#8217;*
> First introduced by the former French government under Nicolas  Sarkozy, the ecotax aims to encourage the use of *more environmentally  friendly transport.*
> Due to come into effect in January 2014, it will see an additional levy placed on transport over 3.5 tonnes.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DbnXv1R6Cf8"]Protests over French 'ecotax' turn violent - YouTube[/ame]


*Don`t tell me these guys are part of the "oil lobby"*


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 30, 2013)

LOL.....yet another prime example of not winning........


*Reality Check: Germany's Defective Green Energy Game Plan*

Germany pretends to be a pioneer in the green revolution. But its massively expensive Energiewende has done nothing to make the environment cleaner or encourage genuine efficiency. One writer argues: Either do it right, or don't do it at all. 

So, perhaps you've heard about Germany's heroic green revolution, about how it's overhauling its entire energy infrastructure to embrace renewable energy sources? Well, in reality, our chimney stacks are spewing out more than ever, and coal consumption jumped 8 percent in the first half of 2013. Germans are pumping more climate-killing CO2 into the air than they have in years. And people are surprised. 

Commentary: Why Germany Is Waging Its Green Revolution Wrong - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Like Ive been saying........the "green revolution" has nothing to do with improving the environment. That's the ruse, of course, which is bought by every gullable meathead who has OCD about climate change. Indeed.....there are some very schrewd, clever people out there who are hosing the public with this green energy scam and cruising around the Carribean as we speak in their ultra-yacht, sipping on martini's and laughing at the k00ks!!


----------



## polarbear (Oct 30, 2013)

I always get a kick out of the pictures the news media can`t resist to use with every article they publish about "greenhouse gasses"








> All of the wind turbines, rooftop solar panels, hydroelectric and biogas  plants in Germany have not reduced CO2 emissions in Europe by a single  gram.


That`s all true, but in this picture as with almost any other scary  "global warming" picture  we are not looking at CO2 and smoke stacks.
The news media  loves to snap pictures of cooling towers that spew spectacular plumes of moist air which contains no additional CO2 whatsoever, but scare the hell out of the dimwits that don`t know the difference between a cooling tower and a smoke stack.
Too bad it`s just a photo instead of a video because then you`d wonder why that power plant in the background is going full bore with all 9 cooling towers while the wind turbines sit idle.
I`m pretty sure that they are not turning. Compare the direction they are facing with the wind direction indicated by the cooling tower exhaust.
These turbines are at ~ 90 degrees in relation to the wind direction in "parked" mode as most of them do  most of the time sucking back mega-$$$ without producing any power...


----------



## PMZ (Oct 30, 2013)

polarbear said:


> I always get a kick out of the pictures the news media can`t resist to use with every article they publish about "greenhouse gasses"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's your point?  

Did you find a sustainable reserve of fossil fuels?


----------



## polarbear (Oct 30, 2013)

PMZ said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > I always get a kick out of the pictures the news media can`t resist to use with every article they publish about "greenhouse gasses"
> ...



What`s your point ?
You kept claiming you got alternatives and we are still waiting for your disclosure.
All we get is crappy liberal buzzwords like "sustainable".
Idiots like you will be long dead, buried and forgotten when & if the time comes when fossil fuels are no longer "sustainable".
If there are alternatives that have not been developed yet but are as easy as you figure to implement then what`s the difference if we burn some more fossil fuel in the interim ?
If you would really worry about the needs of future generations then yu should worry what the huge cost & the debt is that future generations have to pay for the kind of crap you are trying to peddle...not how much fossil fuel they`ll have when as you say these "sustainable alternatives" will have been implemented.
If mankind runs out of fossil fuel then  that can be made synthetically the same way it`s been done with project "Blechhammer" in Germany during WW2 and again after the war by Union Carbide, using the same process in South Africa when they were under an embargo.
All it takes is limestone, water and electrical energy + copper as a catalyst. It`s nice to have coal for this process, but it`s not an essential component as long as you got limestone..and we got lots of that everywhere.
I know how that process works on an industrial scale, because I`m a chemical engineer and have worked on that process and every detail involved myself..*while you know shit* except how to mouth off about things you know absolutely nothing beyond the crap I keep seeing here.
So if you are as well informed and as smart as you keep boasting then you should have no problem telling us how to make hydrocarbons from coal the way Union Carbide and the "Nazis" who invented that process did.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 30, 2013)

polarbear said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > polarbear said:
> ...



You do realize that fossil fuels were always known to be a temporary source of energy,  right?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 30, 2013)

PMZ said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



You know that fossil fuels are actually an economical source of reliable energy, right?


----------



## PMZ (Oct 30, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > polarbear said:
> ...



Have you found a sustainable source that will keep them that way? 

Have you found economical CO2 sequestration? 

Why do you think hard to get fuel and expensive waste disposal will be cheaper than fuel-less and waste-less energy? 

So many problems.  Zero solutions. 

That's what conservatism is for.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 30, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



*Have you found a sustainable source that will keep them that way? *

Over what time frame? They're reliable now, "green energy", not so much.

*Have you found economical CO2 sequestration? *

Dumbest waste of money ever. Want to store CO2, plant more tress.

*Why do you think hard to get fuel and expensive waste disposal will be cheaper than fuel-less and waste-less energy? *

Experience.

*So many problems. *

Economical, reliable energy is not a problem.

*Zero solutions. *

I agree, "green energy" is not a solution.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 30, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Exactly my point.  Conservatives don't solve problems.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 30, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



Right, conservatives don't waste trillions to store CO2 underground. 
We leave the expensive idiocy to liberals.


----------



## polarbear (Oct 30, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



So which problems *have YOU solved* ?
How would you know how which of the engineers that put together the technology you use every day was a conservative or a liberal?
For that matter tell us which of the engineers at Siemens, General Electric Boeing etc etc are liberals and solved the problems their non-liberal colleagues could not according to you.
You are a prime example of a narrow minded ignoramus and have all the attributes it takes to qualify as prejudiced asshole....even a racist.
I`m sure you did not exclude any of the other ethnic groups that are not liberals and confine your hatred to white conservatives only...or do you?
Idiots like you don`t solve problems, you cause them !


----------



## PMZ (Oct 30, 2013)

polarbear said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



I spent a whole career engineering. 
Conservatives do whatever they can to prevent progress of any kind.  By anybody in any field. 

Why do you suppose that is?  Ignorance? Laziness?  Fear?  Irresponsibility? Never left the past? Dunning-Kruger? 

Who knows the reason.  Probably all of them.


----------



## freedombecki (Oct 30, 2013)

PMZ said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...


 We associated with many people in my husband's Professional Engineering Society on the local, regional, and national levels. There were PEs in every discipline and of several political perspectives, but not one single one of them was abjectly ill-mannered to anyone, let alone each other. They were more like kindred spirits and brothers, and they didn't fight politics, they determined who was the best guy, no matter what party he was from, and supported the state's most competent candidate.

I never heard one of them spitting nails at each other over defending dishonest people like the British idiot who altered data and encouraged hundreds of others to do also. 

In fact, they were the heart of excellence and human safety in our community. They were a team against people's ignorance, and there certainly is a lot of that going around in the world. They used their influence to make this world a far better place than it would be had they not been such diligent spirits.

Professional engineers do not tolerate anybody who is crook enough to lie about scientific or mathematical details, and they consulted one another in their different specialties as well, because they had that trust on each other's honorability which was higher than a minister's because the bottom line was mathematics, careful accuracy, and fact.

It was so much fun to be around them. They were a riot and fun loving people who nobody else could understand, considering their directed vocabularies in advanced mathematics and their curiosity about all aspects of engineering.

It's not a shame when the best guys finish last. When that happens you can count on it that everything that could be considered for a smooth outcome was, and was debated, tested, tried, trued and is shovel ready with an attitude.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 30, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Ignoring problems is typically the most expensive alternative.  You seem to have special access to the future that allows you to be certain that this is an exception.  

Want to explain that special access?


----------



## westwall (Oct 30, 2013)

PMZ said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...








Bullshit, you couldn't "engineer" your way out of a wet paper bag.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 30, 2013)

westwall said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > polarbear said:
> ...



Incoming.  You are not entitled to what you want.  Including who I am.  

Grow up.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 30, 2013)

PMZ said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



I think you'll find that plenty of engineers are conservatives.  According to you that means they solve problems!



PMZ said:


> Conservatives do whatever they can to prevent progress of any kind.  By anybody in any field.



No, the do whatever they can to prevent the cluster fucks you call "solutions."



PMZ said:


> Why do you suppose that is?  Ignorance? Laziness?  Fear?  Irresponsibility? Never left the past? Dunning-Kruger?
> 
> Who knows the reason.  Probably all of them.



The reason is they've seen your track record.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 30, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



What problem?  It's not nearly as expensive as your proposed "solutions."



PMZ said:


> You seem to have special access to the future that allows you to be certain that this is an exception.
> 
> Want to explain that special access?



He will after you explain your access, nimrod.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 30, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > polarbear said:
> ...



"Professional engineers do not tolerate anybody who is crook enough to lie about scientific or mathematical details, and they consulted one another in their different specialties as well, because they had that trust on each other's honorability which was higher than a minister's because the bottom line was mathematics, careful accuracy, and fact."

I am a professional licensed engineer and I agree totally.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 30, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



*Ignoring problems is typically the most expensive alternative.* 

Wasting trillions on a solution to a non-problem is more expensive.


----------



## SSDD (Oct 31, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



But not as expensive, and certainly not as stupid as inventing problems which is what the AGW hoax is all about.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 31, 2013)

On the disconnect in the thinking of the far left......and about how the whole "solutions to problems" thing is just not understood by people on the far left. One will notice that there are ALWAYS 3 critical questions that no guy on the left is able to address in any debate because if they did, all their idea's laced with good intentions fall apart!!


This is classic >>>>


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KHdhrNhh88]The Difference Between Liberal and Conservative - YouTube[/ame]



The 2 questions for me that people on the far left can and will never be able to answer.........


1) At what cost?


and


2) As compared to what?




As applied to the matter of global warming, it is exactly the reason that they will always be losing. They want the "consensus" science to impact how we produce energy and want ALL use of fossil fuels eliminated. Hmmm......but the UN estimate last year to go green is 76 trillion dollars. Its not important to these people how you come up with this money but any rational person knows how that translates in taxes = impossible to raise without governments being overthrown.......not to mention the humongous lowering of the standard of living for all humans: no more cell phones, riding bikes to work, living by candlelight.........you get the picture. But the k00ks don't. This of course, will never happen which makes the whole green world idea a fucking joke of course.



= losing


----------



## IanC (Oct 31, 2013)

PMZ said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



sanitation engineer, maybe.


----------



## Abraham3 (Oct 31, 2013)

That's beneath you Ian.


----------



## PMZ (Oct 31, 2013)

Abraham3 said:


> That's beneath you Ian.



Obviously not.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 31, 2013)

More nutter-ass losing. They just don't get it >>>>


Brown to student activists: We can?t live without coal | Grist



Makes for a bunch of good chuckles though ( especially when it is some spit in the face of far left naïve asshole clowns!!!!)


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 31, 2013)

LMAO......another example of lose.

EU economic stability threatened due to renewables!!!!


European Economic Stability Threatened By Renewable Energy Subsidies - Forbes




Im laughing.......I was talking about this being inevitable 10 years ago. Only those with the IQ of a small soap dish couldn't see this coming!!!


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 31, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> More nutter-ass losing. They just don't get it >>>>
> 
> 
> Brown to student activists: We can?t live without coal | Grist
> ...



When the CalPers (pension) divested of all that dirty fossil energy and bought TONS of green investments years ago --- it helped to put that pension plan in the sorry state that it is today.. One thing the left does well -- is to pick really really crummy investments. 
BUT --- that makes them happy apparently --- until the bills come due..


----------



## Abraham3 (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm surprised to see you spouting such prejudicial nonsense.  I thought you were a follow-the-numbers sorta fellow.


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 1, 2013)

Abraham3 said:


> I'm surprised to see you spouting such prejudicial nonsense.  I thought you were a follow-the-numbers sorta fellow.



You talking to me? What the hell did that mean anyway?


----------



## PMZ (Nov 1, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> Abraham3 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm surprised to see you spouting such prejudicial nonsense.  I thought you were a follow-the-numbers sorta fellow.
> ...



It's what happens when you follow the cause rather than the evidence.


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 1, 2013)

Yes -- I'm "a numbers kind of guy".. 



> Smart Sustainable Investing
> 
> A lot of green has moved into green funds. That's the finding of the U.S. Social Investing Forum, which reports some $3.74 trillion in socially responsible investments last year, up 22 percent from in 2010.
> 
> ...


----------



## PMZ (Nov 1, 2013)

SSDD said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Running out of fossil fuels is a given.  We always knew that they were a temporary solution.  

AGW is a given.  The only unknown are the precise consequences.  We're learning more about them every day.  At least most of us are.


----------



## Abraham3 (Nov 1, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> Abraham3 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm surprised to see you spouting such prejudicial nonsense.  I thought you were a follow-the-numbers sorta fellow.
> ...



I would not have thought you would have offered "all liberals are stupid" type comments.  No more than you'd tell us all blacks are violent or all Chinese are deceitful or all Jews are stingy.

Y'know?  Just disappointed, I guess.


----------



## PMZ (Nov 1, 2013)

Abraham3 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Abraham3 said:
> ...



They really are running out of rational resistance.  I think that this is to be expected given their intractability.


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 1, 2013)

Abraham3 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Abraham3 said:
> ...



Well heck --- I apologize if that's what bit your butt. I thought it would be clear that we were talking about CALIFORNIA leftists. And they are CERTIFIABLY stupid as a collective. Demonstrated time and time and time again.. 



But seriously man --- with your invented intellectual superiority heaped upon your atheist framework --- you're one to talk about stupid sweeping painful generalizations ---- eh??


----------



## polarbear (Nov 1, 2013)

PMZ said:


> SSDD said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



Did you keep track how often we are supposed to be out of fossil fuel already ? If it`s a given then do tell us to the nearest century when we`ll run out. In all these previous predictions that had us "dried out" already 20 years ago the Chinese were not even part of the equation.
But they have become part of it right around that time and we still got oil.
Not just that we are finding more than it takes to keep going for at least 200 more years even if we factor in the demand growth.
The first thing you would see if we would run out any time sooner is not a drop in oil prices as is happening ever more frequently.
Whenever oil is going up, that`s got nothing to do with oil being in short supply....it`s pegged to the U.S. Dollar which Obama keeps devaluating.
If the U.S. $ were not mere "Fiat" money but backed by any real collateral, then you would have noticed by how much oil prices have gone down in reality...even when compared to other "renewable" commodities.
Again you claim to know something that neither geologists or anyone else knows including oil exporters who keep investing in the infrastructure to bring all that extra oil to the markets.
It`s just another doomsday prophecy and the only thing people like you are doing is to hinder any infrastructure improvements, such as pipelines in order to see an "oil shortage" happening in your lifetime.
When Germany was cut off from the middle east oil fields and what they had access to in Africa it took them less than a year to come up with a process to make synthetic hydrocarbons, polymers, lubricants and everything from synthetic Octane to Cetane (=Diesel & Jet fuel).
Most of our technology had been "confiscated" by the U.S. and the Soviets..and there was a lot more than just the Rockets, Jets etc to it.
That particular process had been handed over to what is now known as Union Carbide and they have used it later and can use it again any time they want to...but why should they do so now while we are awash with oil?


----------



## PMZ (Nov 1, 2013)

polarbear said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > SSDD said:
> ...



Fossil fuels will be so expensive by the end of this century,  due to the inevitable low supply,  and predictable high demand,  that those countries that haven't made significant progress towards replacements,  are going to be devastatingly uncompetitive. 

The entire world,  regardless of their particular energy situations will be under a similar financial burden vis a vis the consequences of AGW. Not the least of those consequences will be wars to determine who will survive and who won't. 

I won't be here and I'm glad.  I hate the thought of my kids and grandchildren being dealt that hand by my generation.


----------



## polarbear (Nov 1, 2013)

I`m still waiting for your "sustainable" energy "alternative" which replaces fossil fuel.
Talk is cheap...and you have no clue whatsoever.
Can`t find it at Wikipedia right?...just this obsolete crap:
Coal liquefaction - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Which is not even remotely related to the synthetic fuel process Germany did use and which is now intellectual property of Union Carbide.
At Union Carbide they weren`t dumb enough to patent it, because that would have forced a full & public disclosure...and patent rights do expire.
I assure you that you can bury your oil Angst because Union Carbide could produce all the synthetic oil they`ld want to on short notice.
The process is so efficient and cheap that you could do it *even in a modest lab if you knew how it works*.
Matter of fact wind turbines and our current photo-voltaic technology would mesh perfectly with this process...but you have no idea what this process is because your "knowledge" is confined to what you can Google and all you get is the ridiculous & obsolete crap that`s on Wiki concerning synthetic fuel....while shooting off your Mr. knowitall mouth every day all day long.
I`ll give you a hint...
What does the name Union *Carbide* imply?
Have you any idea what Calcium Carbide is and what it is used for?
I guess not, but for any serious Chemical engineer that hint is already good enough to find the literature what the additional reaction stages would be to get Gasoline, Diesel or longer H-C- chains....but unless such engineers know some key details which catalyst they`ll never get it either.


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 1, 2013)

polarbear said:


> I`m still waiting for your "sustainable" energy "alternative" which replaces fossil fuel.
> Talk is cheap...and you have no clue whatsoever.
> Can`t find it at Wikipedia right?...just this obsolete crap:
> Coal liquefaction - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...



Another example of "alternatives" that COULD be economically done if we took the crappy performing wind and solar OFF THE GRID and used them to make either hydrogen or synthfuels from that old recipe..


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 1, 2013)

PMZ said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



*Fossil fuels will be so expensive by the end of this century, due to the inevitable low supply, and predictable high demand, that those countries that haven't made significant progress towards replacements, are going to be devastatingly uncompetitive. *

The liberal solution to high energy prices in the future is to make energy prices high, immediately.
People who understand economics are laughing at you.


----------



## PMZ (Nov 1, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > polarbear said:
> ...



Of course your "solution" is to have cheap energy for yourself and unaffordable energy for future generations.  

That's why you're always going to be losing elections which is exactly as it should be.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 1, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



*Of course your "solution" is to have cheap energy for yourself and unaffordable energy for future generations. *

Yes, end cheap energy, NOW!
Liberals want our energy unaffordable, NOW!


----------



## PMZ (Nov 2, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Irresponsibility is a tough sell to Americans Toddster.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 2, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



So is expensive, unreliable energy, when cheaper, reliable energy is all around us.


----------



## PMZ (Nov 2, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Not when "cheaper, reliable energy" is the result of very temporary,  at this time,  conditions.


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 2, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...





HOLY FUCK  









A poster child for lefty thinking. These people think there should be a solution to everything and all that needs to be fixed are the broken institutions constructed by human beings = biggest difference between the left and conservative thinking people, who realize that in this world, most times, you have two choices: suck and suckier. Take your pick.......which of course is the real world. The lefty thinker has this fascinating inability to understand necessary tradeoffs. In this case, it is the desire.......at any cost........to purge the world of fossil fuels......immediately. These mental cases don't take ONE SINGLE MOMENT to either weigh those necessary tradeoffs or consider the utter impossibility of doing so.........

To illustrate, the conservative thinker knows with 100% certainty that had there been no fossil fuels in Europe lasts winter, millions would have died from the cold. Millions. The far lefty doesn't give a fuck as long as the established narrative is pushed lock, stock and barrel.


The absolute reality is......no matter who wins elections ( you stupid fuck ) fossil fuels are going nowhere for decades and decades.


Which is what I call >>>>>>>




*winning*


----------



## PMZ (Nov 2, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Here's today's load of skooker science.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 2, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



Temporary? Like the next 100 years or more?


----------



## PMZ (Nov 2, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



You happy with the price of gasoline today?

You have this idiotic notion that fossil fuel prices will stay the same until the day that they run out.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 2, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



It is cheaper to run my car on gasoline than it is with wind power or solar power.

The only one on this thread with idiotic notions about fossil fuels is you.


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 2, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Wind runs out every Tuesday, Sunday and parts Monday.  Solar runs out 14 hours aday and whenever it rains or snows.  So you got 2 things right there that sucking badly today.

Suggest you worry more about that at the moment.


----------



## polarbear (Nov 2, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...


And you have this idiotic notion that fossil fuel prices have risen because you simply can`t grasp what paper money is:




> Let us look at relative cost to a worker to fill up using 1949  dollars. That year the 27 cents it cost for a gallon of gas, took a  certain share of the worker's wage.             The interesting question is, has the cost as a share or  percent of the worker's wage increased or decreased over time? The table  shows that for the two wage rates and price of gasoline in other years,  this cost has fallen.             Since wages have increased faster than the price of gasoline,  by 2012 an unskilled worker spends less than two-thirds as much, as a  percent of wage,            for a gallon of gasoline than the 1949 worker.  For a  production worker it is only half. The table shows that the $3.61 a  worker             paid in 2012 would be comparable to only 19 to 23 cents (in  1949 prices             "share" of the wage.           When we use the GDP per capita, the cost has fallen faster.  Looking at the table shows that a gallon of gasoline costs around 13  cents a gallon            (in 1949 prices) if measured as a "share" of the GDP per  capita. This is because in 1949,             27 cents was .015% of per capita GDP, while in 2012, $3.61  was .007%.
> Finally, comparing its cost as a share of GDP, we see that in 1949 prices, it is about 6 cents. This means             that a gallon gasoline was six times larger as a share of output in 1949 than it is today.


If you figure we run out of gas any time soon then go ahead and see if you can find a bank that will lend you the cash to buy a couple of large fuel tanks and fill them up. Should be easy and less risky than all the other long term investments they engage in.
The U.S. government keeps a large stock of oil reserves but not because  they fear we`ll run out any time soon. These reserves are used to  cushion the short term effects when some local crisis/military conflict  threatens the steady supply of oil.
Are you so delusional to assume that the scenario you wish to come to pass has not been thought out by others who are a lot smarter than you?

None of them decided to invest in any schemes that would yield a profit if oil runs out....and it`s not as if these schemes don`t exist.
The problem is you can`t find enough people who would be dumb enough to fall for it.

You talk the same talk as the carpetbaggers who sold bomb proof bunkers and gas masks to some idiots that freaked out every time the soviets rattled a sabre.


----------



## PMZ (Nov 2, 2013)

Your point that since 1949 we've been benefitting from oil climbing up the supply curve really says nothing about the future,  does it.  

Let's give you a little test on economics. 

What happens to price when demand is increasing, and supply is falling?


----------



## westwall (Nov 2, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Your point that since 1949 we've been benefitting from oil climbing up the supply curve really says nothing about the future,  does it.
> 
> Let's give you a little test on economics.
> 
> What happens to price when demand is increasing, and supply is falling?








The only supply that's falling is renewables.   They are being cancelled all over the world now...


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 2, 2013)

Weather has and always will be determined by the suns solar cycles >>>

Sun Will Flip Its Magnetic Field Soon | Space.com



More k00k losing.


----------



## SSDD (Nov 3, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



The price of gasoline today is the result of liberal obstruction and regulation.  How long since a new refinery has been built?  How much does it cost to wade through the red tape? 

There is no shortage of crude...the shortage is in refining capacity.  A direct consquence of liberal politics.  Build a new refinery or two and watch the price of gas plummet


----------



## Abraham3 (Nov 3, 2013)

Refinery capacity?  Really...






http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Crude_oil_prices_since_1861_(log).png


----------



## polarbear (Nov 3, 2013)

Abraham3 said:


> Refinery capacity?  Really...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are some cement head. No matter how many time it`s explained you just can`t understand that it`s not the oil that went up.
The U$ lost over 20 times it`s value during the same time span.
The same inflationary price increases applied to wages, food, clothing, housing right across the board.
A loaf of bread cost several million Marks in the Weimar Republic  and there was no shortage of bread but a huge amount of paper money with no collateral behind it...as is the case with almost every major currency today. Only total dummies sit on cash money instead of converting it into assets, preferably into assets of limited supply...and oil is not one of these !


----------



## PMZ (Nov 3, 2013)

polarbear said:


> Abraham3 said:
> 
> 
> > Refinery capacity?  Really...
> ...



Where is the unlimited oil supply?


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 3, 2013)

I DO BELIEVE you were told TWICE by PBear that it's the DOLLAR value distorting oil prices.. Except for the late 70s and when we started Obama "Uncertain Recovery" with all kinds of monetary spiking. 

Here's a better picture in CONSTANT dollars.. 






THat graph is just an example of how our leaders are LYING to us.. INFLATION is raging in this country (and in much of the  western world).. We just haven't been told that yet.. BECAUSE our currencies are equalizing with stronger economies in Asia and S. America.


----------



## PMZ (Nov 3, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> I DO BELIEVE you were told TWICE by PBear that it's the DOLLAR value distorting oil prices.. Except for the late 70s and when we started Obama "Uncertain Recovery" with all kinds of monetary spiking.
> 
> Here's a better picture in CONSTANT dollars..
> 
> ...



The past is fully over.  What we are concerned about is the future that we can have some impact on.  There's not the slightest doubt that the future is declining supply and rising demand for fossil fuels until enough sustainable energy starts reducing demand.


----------



## polarbear (Nov 3, 2013)

PMZ said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > I DO BELIEVE you were told TWICE by PBear that it's the DOLLAR value distorting oil prices.. Except for the late 70s and when we started Obama "Uncertain Recovery" with all kinds of monetary spiking.
> ...



If the "past is fully over" why then was every one of your oil price posts about the past? 
Now we got that debunked let`s deal with the future
There is no doubt that the likes of you have been trying to block resource development of any kind, oil & gas first and foremost.
So far that was under the pretense to curb "global warming".
That stopped and now it`s under the pretense to leave some sort of oil-nest egg for future generations.
"Sustainable energy" a phrase people with no technical background whatsoever use all the time yet none of you can define it.
As it stands fossil fuels are a so called "sustainable" energy source for at least 200 more years and that`s just with what we have drilled into so far.
In the meantime we improved the efficiency in every sector that uses fossil fuels. A lot can and is more likely to happen 200 years from now than this no more oil scenario you keep wishing for.
Like acute fresh water and food shortages + the conflicts and diseases that follow as a consequence.
That will happen long before the ever growing number of the world`s poor can afford to buy cars or build power plants and start competing & burning fossil fuels. 
So far they`ld rather buy Kalashnikovs than windmills and that`s not going to change any time soon...


----------



## Abraham3 (Nov 3, 2013)

The high cost of petroleum is not due to a shortage of refinery capacity.

The high cost of petroleum is not due to a drop in the value of the US dollar.

The high cost of petroleum is primarily due to limitations on supply.


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 3, 2013)

PMZ said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > I DO BELIEVE you were told TWICE by PBear that it's the DOLLAR value distorting oil prices.. Except for the late 70s and when we started Obama "Uncertain Recovery" with all kinds of monetary spiking.
> ...





Apparently not s0n!!!






















LMAO.....even the Obama government projections on energy display fossil fuel domination for the next several decades!!! >>>>>   EIA Report Estimates Growth of U.S. Energy Economy Through 2040 | Department of Energy














Which begs the question??????



Who are the fantasyland dwellars on this thread???


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 3, 2013)

facts > philosophy







except for the k00ks.


----------



## Abraham3 (Nov 3, 2013)

Abraham3 said:


> The high cost of petroleum is not due to a shortage of refinery capacity.
> 
> The high cost of petroleum is not due to a drop in the value of the US dollar.
> 
> The high cost of petroleum is primarily due to limitations on [crude] supply.



And increasing demand of course.


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 3, 2013)

Abraham3 said:


> Abraham3 said:
> 
> 
> > The high cost of petroleum is not due to a shortage of refinery capacity.
> ...






nobody cares


----------



## PMZ (Nov 3, 2013)

polarbear said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



You are delusional and would like to that confirmed as reality.  It's not. 

Fossil fuel supply has peaked and will decline in supply from here.  That truth is being obfuscated by the fact that what's left is expensive and low quality   but not really gone.  Just marginally available.  

Doesn't matter.  The future for fossil fuels is more and more expensive. Driven by less supply,  more expensive supply  and higher demand from more and more developing countries. 

Simple reality.  

The winners in the future will be those who have moved on away from fossil fuels.  The losers will be those still battling for the scraps.  

You would like us in the loser column as you won't live to see it and today it's the cheapest option.  I want to see us in the winners column as I care more about my grandchildren that myself.  

That puts you and I at odds.  That means others not yet committed will have to live up either with me or you. 

I'm not worried.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 3, 2013)

PMZ said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



*That truth is being obfuscated by the fact that what's left is expensive and low quality but not really gone. Just marginally available. *

Right. That's why the US, with a tiny portion of the world's reserves, will soon be the top oil producer in the world.

*The winners in the future will be those who have moved on away from fossil fuels.*

Right. The winners will have moved from cheap, reliable, fossil fuels to expensive, unreliable "green energy".


----------



## Impenitent (Nov 4, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> itfitzme said:
> 
> 
> > "WE ARE PAYING THE PRICE WITH WILDFIRES, WE ARE PAYING THE PRICE WITH DROUGHTS."
> ...




Oh the weather outside is frightful
And the fires are so unrightful
And since we've no place we can go
Will it ever snow,? Ever snow? Ever snow ?

The heat doesn't show signs of stopping
The corn in the field is popping
The power output is way down low
Will it ever snow? Ever snow? Ever snow?

When we finally kiss goodnight,
How I'll hate going out in the warm!
But if you'll really hold me tight,
All the way home I'll pray for a storm!

The planet is slowly dying,
Yet, my dear, there are others still denying,
But even though we love it so,
Will it ever snow? Ever snow? Ever snow?


----------



## Abraham3 (Nov 4, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> The chicklet that made that pronouncement is a veteran political hack with a degree in social anthropology and a LONG LIST of service to the AGW cause..
> 
> Why don't you ask her to back that up??



"Chicklet"?!?!? 

You disappoint me more and more each day.


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 4, 2013)

Impenitent said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > itfitzme said:
> ...






gay


----------



## PMZ (Nov 4, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> Impenitent said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



It is amazing that people are unable to grasp the connection between lack of rain and wildfires. 

I suppose they figure that maybe it is temporary.  Once all of the fuel is completely gone the fires will stop.


----------



## Impenitent (Nov 4, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> Impenitent said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Humor is a very useful way of dealing with our problems.

Denial is not.

 As the NY Times explained about a 2008 denial conference, The one thing all the attendees seem to share is a deep dislike for mandatory restrictions on greenhouse gases. If you cant abide the cure, youre much more likely to deny the disease.


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 4, 2013)

Impenitent said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > itfitzme said:
> ...



NOT gay... 
Did YOU write that diddy?  Pretty cold parody !!!


----------



## PMZ (Nov 4, 2013)

I think about on par with the parody of denialist pseudoscience.


----------



## Impenitent (Nov 4, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> Impenitent said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



That is the Christmas Carol, "Let it Snow", with my minor changes added.

This one is entirely original, and much colder.




Oh, Captain, why Captain?
If the trend is as you decry
The ice age has already begun
And we will all freeze and die

You foresee a frozen earth
And Of humanity there is a dearth
With cons and hearts bleeding red
Both fallen cold and dead

Even tho your theories might belie
A forcing agent, a greenhouse gassing
Would not it be worth a try
To forestall our frosty passing

To form a blanket, with warmth abound
To defeat the impending crisis
Before we all are found
Frozen stiff and lifeless

Can't you now see how some
Want to save the planet we cherish
Otherwise our home will become
A barren desert where all perish


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 4, 2013)

Impenitent said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Impenitent said:
> ...



Did the NYTimes ever psychoanalyze the inherent bias of the Warmer beliefs? That they use man's use of CO2 to explain and embellish every aspect of Climate science? BECAUSE their agenda to is CURTAIL such use? 

Would be only fair.. Like the old saying. If you're only tool is hammer -- every problem looks like a nail...


----------



## PMZ (Nov 4, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> Impenitent said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



Zero evidence. Typical.


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 4, 2013)

PMZ said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Impenitent said:
> ...



You ARE my evidence ---  asstroll....


----------



## Kosh (Nov 4, 2013)

Impenitent said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Impenitent said:
> ...



CO2 does not nor has ever driven climate.


----------



## PMZ (Nov 4, 2013)

Kosh said:


> Impenitent said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



It is what's changed and what's changing climate.


----------



## Kosh (Nov 4, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Impenitent said:
> ...



Incorrect!


----------



## Abraham3 (Nov 4, 2013)

Kosh said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



I won't ask you for evidence since you're claiming a negative.  But there is an enormous amount of evidence supporting AGW that you'll need to refute before anyone's going to listen to your claim.

Just for starters, how do you deal with the solar energy absorbed by greenhouse gases?


----------



## PMZ (Nov 4, 2013)

Kosh said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



Show me some science that supports any other possible consequences of of increasing atmospheric GHG concentrations.


----------



## Impenitent (Nov 4, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Impenitent said:
> ...


It is what's driving the temperature ...now.  But as it warms and melts Arctic permafrost, where enormous amounts of frozen methane are stored, and this methane being a more more powerful greenhouse gas than carbon dioxide...well, it's a pretty clear picture.

That would be a tipping point!

Odd that preppers are readying for a race war, or another financial meltdown, but not the likely meltdown caused by a methane saturated atmosphere!


----------



## westwall (Nov 4, 2013)

Impenitent said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...









That's funny.  There's zero evidence that that occurred during the Holocene Thermal Maximum which was MUCH warmer than the present day.  Your little prognostications seem to be not too accurate based on events in the not too distant past.


----------



## westwall (Nov 4, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...








Show us empirical data that supports your little Chicken Little tale.  Remember...computer models are _not_ data.


----------



## PMZ (Nov 4, 2013)

westwall said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



Data that GHGs behave according to the definition of GHGs?


----------



## Abraham3 (Nov 5, 2013)

westwall said:


> Remember...computer models are _not_ data.



Sure... as long as you are also willing to throw out every datum you've produced by calculation.


----------



## Abraham3 (Nov 5, 2013)

And then there's the modeling that takes place inside all measuring instruments: where voltage is modeled by magnetic field strength and spring constants, temperature by resistance, pressure by deflection, fluid flow by cooling rates and so forth and so on.

I fail to understand how you cannot worry about the validity of your position when you see the logical flaws to which it leads you.


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 5, 2013)

LMAO......still losing >>>>





The Future Of Renewable Energy Can Now Be Found Inside A Shipping Container Sitting Off The I-95 Corridor

Rob Wile	Nov. 2, 2013, 6:13 PM		


If you want to see the future of renewable energy in the U.S., you should check out the large container sitting next to a nondescript office building off the I-95 corridor in Maryland.

Inside of it is a system that helps solve one of the key problems in the renewable industry: how to store power for longer periods of time in an economical way. 

We've told you how solar and wind demand is booming. But sometimes it's not windy, or the sun isn't shining.

This disrupts the ability of renewable generators to provide a steady stream of current.

Now, the headquarters of Konterra, previously best known as the Laurel, Md.-based property developer serving the DC metro area, is home to one of the first renewable energy storage systems in the U.S. capable of not only storing generation when the sun's not shining, but also delivering power to the local electric grid.


Read more: Konterra Solar - Business Insider

Read more: Konterra Solar - Business Insider




Konterra Solar - Business Insider








Like I say......the science isn't mattering!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 5, 2013)

From yesterday in REALCLEARENERGY >>>>>




November 4, 2013
*Green Energy Is a Bust. Long Live Oil & Gas*
By Charles Drevn


In 2008 the incoming Obama Administration made bold predictions that there would be a green energy boom leading to lower greenhouse gas emissions, the creation of millions of jobs and the return of robust economic activity. In general, the Administration was right. But it was wrong about the details.

*The part it got right is that there is an energy boom. It's coming from oil and natural gas.* And it's spurring the capital investments and technological advances that were predicted to be part of the green energy revolution. Economists and energy experts are bullish on both the present and future of oil and natural gas extraction and forecasting great advances for the fuel refiners. *Analysts at IHS Insight predict that over the next two decades, the energy industry is expected to make more than $5 trillion in new capital investments and create more than 3.5 million jobs.*

Meanwhile, the green energy revolution has not exactly been robust, not here nor in Europe.

In 2000, Germany passed a 20-year green energy initiative, an effort led by German Chancellor Angela Merkel, that required energy companies to purchase and supply renewable energy at much higher rates. After the Fukushima nuclear disaster in Japan in 2011, Merkel took it a step further by immediately shutting down eight nuclear reactors and putting Germany on a path to eliminate all nuclear energy.

*So how's Germany doing? Not so well according to a 2012 report from German energy expert Dr. Guenther Keil. He says that it is nearly impossible to generate enough energy from renewable sources like wind, especially during high energy demand seasons,* without covering all of Germany with wind turbines and without the country incurring costs to the tune of one trillion Euros over the next 15 years. Even with massive government subsidization, renewable energy cannot compensate for the reduction in tradition energy.



RealClearEnergy - Green Energy Is a Bust. Long Live Oil & Gas


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 5, 2013)

*HUGE LEVELS OF LOSE >>>>*




_*A paper in the peer-reviewed journal Climate Dynamics  by Professor Judith Curry of the Georgia Institute of Technology and Dr Marcia Wyatt  amounts to a stunning challenge to climate science orthodoxy. *_




Read more: Global warming 'pause' may last for 20 more years and Arctic sea ice has already started to recover | Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook




Global warming 'pause' may last for 20 more years and Arctic sea ice has already started to recover | Mail Online


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 5, 2013)

ps......only the climate crusader k00ks put any stock in the models!!!!


The models are wrong | Behind The Black



either way though........they don't matter!!!


----------



## PMZ (Nov 5, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> ps......only the climate crusader k00ks put any stock in the models!!!!
> 
> 
> The models are wrong | Behind The Black
> ...



Math has been around for quite a while and has demonstrated pretty solid reliability.


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 5, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> LMAO......still losing >>>>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That article was a 10th grade science writing assignment right?? 



> Current renewable storage set ups are pretty expensive. This system helps make it more economical.
> 
> Grid operators, and the electricity industry in general, is notoriously conservative.
> 
> ...



Makes it MORE ECONOMICAL?? Sure it does.. Not a word about cost.. Not much about the AMOUNT of storage except for the "4 hour" comment about the building.

"notoriously conservative" ----      This is all sunshine and unicorns. ADDS cost to the installation --- LOTS OF IT.. For 4 hours of storage?  Call me when they show the size AND THE COST that can take the building thru a day without sunshine or even a full night... 

"But SOMEDAY -- the grid will merely be a back-up system"    Smokin' the Jamaica shit I presume..


----------



## Impenitent (Nov 5, 2013)

westwall said:


> Impenitent said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...





No, thankfully, that didn't happen in Holocene maximum, when temps were approx 1 degree c. warmer  than they are now.
Although you say "much" warmer. Is that empirical data?

But at temps 2 degrees higher than now, the permafrost will melt. *We're that close! *

And there is evidence that the maximum didn't bring that high temps to the Arctic in the past, and that the Arctic is warming at a faster rate than other parts of the globe.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/environment/321121-study-shows-unprecedented-warmth-in-arctic.html

There is 1200 Gton of methane in the Arctic permafrost, compared to 5 Gton in the atmosphere. *The potential threat is real.

Get ready prepper!


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 5, 2013)

Impenitent said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



As a trigger mechanism,, CO2 is MAYBE good for a total 1degC until we reach about 600ppm.. If you believe that 1degC trigger is gonna explode the planet and accelerate into runaway climate destruction --- you need to seek medication.. 

Termites create more methane than is leaking from the tundra today.. And when most of N. America was covered in mile deep ice --- FAR MORE permafrost melting then than is available today. 

You just need a sturdier planet to live on I reckon..


----------



## PMZ (Nov 5, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> Impenitent said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



You don't need to make up science.  The IPCC already has the good stuff.


----------



## Abraham3 (Nov 5, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> As a trigger mechanism,, CO2 is MAYBE good for a total 1degC until we reach about 600ppm.. If you believe that 1degC trigger is gonna explode the planet and accelerate into runaway climate destruction --- you need to seek medication..
> 
> Termites create more methane than is leaking from the tundra today.. And when most of N. America was covered in mile deep ice --- FAR MORE permafrost melting then than is available today.
> 
> You just need a sturdier planet to live on I reckon..



It's produced very close to 1C already, going from 280 to 400 ppm.  

You keep forgetting the novelty of the current situation.  The level of GHGs in the atmosphere has not risen this fast since the KT impact.  Temperatures haven't risen this fast in likely just as long.  That means the tundra will outgas faster than it ever has and, given the shorter lifespan of methane in the atmosphere, it will have more effect than it's ever had.

The amount the termites produce is large.  But it's not changing.  The melting tundra will be a significant change.


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 5, 2013)

Impenitent said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Impenitent said:
> ...













Global warming 'pause' may last for 20 more years and Arctic sea ice has already started to recover | Mail Online




peer reviewed FTMFW


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Impenitent (Nov 5, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> Impenitent said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



So you counter with a daily mail article about waves and models?

Those might be right or they might be wrong!  They are inconsequential.

  The simple fact is, AGW or not, natural cycle or not, skeptics right or wrong, models right or wrong:

IF THE ARCTIC TEMPERATURE GOES UP 2 DEGREES CENTIGRADE 

The permafrost melts, the methane is released, and we're up shit creek!


----------



## westwall (Nov 5, 2013)

Impenitent said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Impenitent said:
> ...









Oh, they were much warmer than that...   You need to get your facts straight there mister.



"Abstract

We analyze the global variations in the timing and magnitude of the Holocene Thermal Maximum (HTM) and their dependence on various forcings in transient simulations covering the last 9000 years (9 ka), performed with a global atmosphere-ocean-vegetation model. In these experiments, we consider the influence of variations in orbital parameters and atmospheric greenhouse gases and the early-Holocene deglaciation of the Laurentide Ice sheet (LIS). Considering the LIS deglaciation, we quantify separately the impacts of the background melt-water fluxes and the changes in topography and surface albedo.

In the analysis we focus on the intensity of the maximum temperature deviation relative to the preindustrial level, its timing in the Holocene, and the seasonal expression. In the model, the warmest HTM conditions are found at high latitudes in both hemispheres, reaching *5 °C above the preindustrial level*, while the smallest HTM signal is seen over tropical oceans (less than 0.5 °C). This latitudinal contrast is mostly related to the nature of the orbitally-forced insolation forcing, which is also largest at high latitudes, and further enhanced by the polar amplification. The Holocene timing of the HTM is earliest (before 8 ka BP) in regions not affected by the remnant LIS, particularly NW North America, E Asia, N Africa, N South America, the Middle East, NE Siberia and Australia. Compared to the early Holocene insolation maximum, the HTM was delayed by 2&#8211;3 ka over NE North America, and regions directly downwind from the LIS. A similar delay is simulated over the Southern Ocean, while an intermediate lag of about 1 ka is found over most other continents and oceans. The seasonal timing of the HTM over continents generally occurs in the same month as the maximum insolation anomaly, whereas over oceans the HTM is delayed by 2&#8211;3 months. Exceptions are the oceans covered by sea ice and North Africa, were additional feedbacks results in a different seasonal timing. The simulated timing and magnitude of the HTM are generally consistent with global proxy evidence, with some notable exceptions in the Mediterranean region, SW North America and eastern Eurasia."




Global characterization of the Holocene Thermal Maximum

And....
The Holocene thermal maximum and late-Holocene cooling in the tundra of NE European Russia






Salonen, JS; Seppa, H; Valiranta, M; Jones, VJ; Self, A; Heikkila, M; ... Yang, HD; + view all  (2011) The Holocene thermal maximum and late-Holocene cooling in the tundra of NE European Russia. QUATERNARY RES , 75 (3) 501 - 511. 10.1016/j.yqres.2011.01.007. 


Full text not available from this repository.


Abstract

To investigate the Holocene climate and treeline dynamics in the European Russian Arctic, we analysed sediment pollen, conifer stomata, and plant macrofossils from Lake Kharinei, a tundra lake near the treeline in the Pechora area. We present quantitative summer temperature reconstructions from Lake Kharinei and lake Tumbulovaty, a previously studied lake in the same region, using a pollen-climate transfer function based on a new calibration set from northern European Russia. Our records suggest that the early-Holocene summer temperatures from 11,500 cal yr BP onwards were already slightly higher than at present, followed by a stable Holocene Thermal Maximum (HTM) at 8000-3500 cal yr BP when summer temperatures in the tundra were ca. *3 degrees C above present-day values*. A Picea forest surrounded Lake Kharinei during the HTM, reaching 150 km north of the present taiga limit. The HIM ended with a temperature drop at 3500-2500 cal yr BP associated with permafrost initiation in the region. Mixed spruce forest began to disappear around lake Kharinei at ca. 3500 cal yr BP, with the last tree macrofossils recorded at ca. 2500 cal yr BP. suggesting that the present wide tundra zone in the Pechora region formed during the last ca. 3500 yr. (C) 2011 University of Washington. Published by Elsevier Inc. All rights reserved.



http://discovery.ucl.ac.uk/1310214/

There are plenty more should you choose to educate yourself properly.


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 5, 2013)

Impenitent said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Impenitent said:
> ...



The Russian expert on the Siberian side of tundra has said REPEATEDLY that the bulk of the reserve frozen deposits is locked under shallow water and not likely to ever be "unfrozen" unless the WORST temp scenarios are realized. HOWEVER --- he's also cautioned that the far greater threat to a massive release would be the hefty SEISMIC faults that run right thru the area.. 

Wouldn't that be a bitch?? Gives you somethiing new and more likely to worry about for awhile while you prepare plans to leave this junker of a planet that you inherited from the Romulans..


----------



## westwall (Nov 5, 2013)

Abraham3 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > As a trigger mechanism,, CO2 is MAYBE good for a total 1degC until we reach about 600ppm.. If you believe that 1degC trigger is gonna explode the planet and accelerate into runaway climate destruction --- you need to seek medication..
> ...








What was the temperature of the globe before the Little Ice Age?  What did the temperature of the globe drop down to during the Little Ice Age?  At the current rate of increase how long will it take to attain the global temperature that existed BEFORE the Little Ice Age?


----------



## westwall (Nov 5, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> Impenitent said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...









  I know, have you ever noticed how these guys can never look at the Earth and just appreciate how beautiful it is?  Everything is doom and gloom with these silly people.  They must be a real blast to hang out with


----------



## PMZ (Nov 5, 2013)

westwall said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Impenitent said:
> ...



We'd like to keep it beautiful.


----------



## Impenitent (Nov 5, 2013)

westwall said:


> Impenitent said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Dueling links.  Do you have graphs of Arctic Holocene temperatures?  

http://earthintime.com/holocene.jpg

This shows only a 1 degree. C  variationfr high to low.

Do you have an explanation why the permafrost methane was not released in the early Holocene?


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 5, 2013)

Abraham3 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > As a trigger mechanism,, CO2 is MAYBE good for a total 1degC until we reach about 600ppm.. If you believe that 1degC trigger is gonna explode the planet and accelerate into runaway climate destruction --- you need to seek medication..
> ...



Let's work thru this repeated assertion of yours (calmly and cordially) that we know with great certainty what the RATES of temp. change were all the way to the KT.. I don't know where you got the impression that we can compare a 60yr ComEra period with a GLOBAL multi-proxy study of ANY type.. 

The time res of any kind of sediment sample is on the order of CENTURIES. Because the little buggers they are studying in the mud would BURROW thru that much mud and compression makes the time res WORSE the more ancient you go. 

OTH -- tree rings have an IMPLIED annual resolution, but really suck at preserving and correlating the LOW freq. temp changes on the scale of 50 to 100 years or longer. 

So -- when you set out to COMPARE rates of temp. changes over the globe, you are forced to MERGE all that crappy data because you cant drill ice cores in Burma and you can't get tree rings in the middle of the pac ocean.. ((BIG PROBLEM eh?? )) That's why trying to do A GLOBAL ancient temp record is such a stupid task. IMO -- the proxies are great for assessing consistent LOCAL temp records to give you glimpes of LOCAL temperature trends. 

The most recent COMPREHENSIVE multi-proxy GLOBAL temp study was Marcott (2010 -- 2013?). And here's what THEY SAY about the time res of their "GLOBAL" proxies.. 



> RealClimate: Response by Marcott et al.
> 
> Q: Is the rate of global temperature rise over the last 100 years faster than at any time during the past 11,300 years?
> 
> A: Our study did not directly address this question because the paleotemperature records used in our study have a temporal resolution of ~120 years on average, which precludes us from examining variations in rates of change occurring within a century. Other factors also contribute to smoothing the proxy temperature signals contained in many of the records we used, such as organisms burrowing through deep-sea mud, and chronological uncertainties in the proxy records that tend to smooth the signals when compositing them into a globally averaged reconstruction. We showed that no temperature variability is preserved in our reconstruction at cycles shorter than 300 years, 50% is preserved at 1000-year time scales, and nearly all is preserved at 2000-year periods and longer. Our Monte-Carlo analysis accounts for these sources of uncertainty to yield a robust (albeit smoothed) global record. Any small &#8220;upticks&#8221; or &#8220;downticks&#8221; in temperature that last less than several hundred years in our compilation of paleoclimate data are probably not robust, as stated in the paper.



That's pretty dam definitive --- dontcha think? Global studies are NOT gonna show rates at less than maybe 500 year temporal resolution.. 

So where the hell have you gotten the impression that we have complete faith in comparing our piddling little 60 year record of RATES to ANY of the *Global* multi-proxy studies? 

You can point to SINGLE proxy studies (usually isotope ratios) that MIGHT give rates back a couple THOUSAND of years --- but that's about the limit.


----------



## PMZ (Nov 5, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> Abraham3 said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



You still hang on to your delusion that you are a world class scientist with access to world class resources and thereby can go head to head with the IPCC and Marcotte et al.  

I don't know you but,  to tell you the truth,  it seems delusional.


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 5, 2013)

Impenitent said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Impenitent said:
> ...



We don't know for sure that *some of it *wasn't released before do we? PermaFrost has depth to it. And perhaps in Early Holocene the sea level was different on the Arctic shelves. 

What we DO KNOW is that the Ice Sheets that covered most of the globe during the Ice Ages previous --- DID thaw. And HAD to release massive amounts of GHGases. Yet in between Ice Ages --- we see only a couple hundred ppm diff of CO2. (Don't remember about the methane variation -- but we can look it up)


----------



## PMZ (Nov 5, 2013)

From   
http://epic.awi.de/18166/

Abstract:
Permafrost environments within the Siberian Arctic are natural sources of the climate relevant trace gas methane. In order to improve our understanding of the present and future carbon dynamics in high latitudes, we studied the methane concentration, the quantity and quality of organic matter, and the activity and biomass of the methanogenic community in permafrost deposits. For these investigations a permafrost core of Holocene age was drilled in the Lena Delta (72°22N, 126°28E). The organic carbon of the permafrost sediments varied between 0.6% and 4.9% and was characterized by an increasing humification index with permafrost depth. A high CH4 concentration was found in the upper 4m of the deposits, which correlates well with the methanogenic activity and archaeal biomass (expressed as PLEL concentration). Even the incubation of core material at -3 and -6°C with and without substrates showed a significant CH4 production (range: 0.040.78 nmol CH4 h-1 g-1). The results indicated that the methane in Holocene permafrost deposits of the Lena Delta originated from modern methanogenesis by cold-adapted methanogenic archaea. Microbial generated methane in permafrost sediments is so far an underestimated factor for the future climate development.


----------



## westwall (Nov 6, 2013)

Impenitent said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Impenitent said:
> ...









Do you have a link for the source data for the graph?  There are at least 15 different peer reviewed papers that show the HTM to be 3 to 5 degrees C higher than the present day.  The reason why the methane didn't erupt is because the theory is faulty.


----------



## Abraham3 (Nov 6, 2013)

westwall said:


> The reason why the methane didn't erupt is because the theory is faulty.



WHAT is "faulty" about the theory and what evidence do you have?


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 6, 2013)

New graph from the EIA of the Obama administration!!!!









Ask me if I laughed my balls off???




So much winning!!


----------



## PMZ (Nov 6, 2013)

If you win,  we do nothing about energy and when we run out and the planet is not capable of sustaining the population,  we'll remember your cartoons and in your face blatant ignorance. 

But,  not to worry.  You will lose before that happens.


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 6, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> Abraham3 said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



So you don't do "calmly and cordially" Abraham?

Ever wonder why INDIVIDUAL proxy studies have no problem finding the LIA and MWP -- but every GLOBAL multi-proxy result looks like rough-cut straight edge?    Marcott just told you...


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 6, 2013)

PMZ said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Abraham3 said:
> ...



The only thing this snotty fortune cookie deserves is what I learned on the playground ---

"I know you are, but what am I "

Get bent you asstroll.


----------



## westwall (Nov 6, 2013)

PMZ said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Abraham3 said:
> ...








No, flac merely asserts (and proves on a regular basis) that he is well versed in science and the scientific method and has a mind that quests for knowledge.

You on the other hand prove beyond doubt that the fraudsters are required to seek out supporters and propagandists with intellects slightly greater than vegetables to spew their crap.


----------



## westwall (Nov 6, 2013)

Abraham3 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > The reason why the methane didn't erupt is because the theory is faulty.
> ...








The "theory" called the "methane catastrophe".  Notice how all of the theories you propagandize for always have some form of dire consequence in it?  "catastrophe, global climate disruption, etc. the Boy Who Cried Wolf has got nothing on you guys.   But, as happened to the Boy, you can only claim the sky is falling so many times till the people figure out you either don't know what you're talking about or are just plain criminals.

Your time is nigh.

And to go back to your question, what evidence do YOU have to support it?  I can go back 55 million years to show it has never happened previously.  What you got Willis?


----------



## westwall (Nov 6, 2013)

PMZ said:


> If you win,  we do nothing about energy and when we run out and the planet is not capable of sustaining the population,  we'll remember your cartoons and in your face blatant ignorance.
> 
> But,  not to worry.  You will lose before that happens.







Yeah, I don't think so.  You've ALREADY lost, you're just not bright enough to figure it out yet.


----------



## westwall (Nov 6, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Abraham3 said:
> ...








Yeah, they seem to have a problem figuring out that when you choose crap for your global proxy study you get crap.  That's a far cry from the goal of scientific enquiry.


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 6, 2013)

AmericanNazis said:


> More proof that at least 50 percent of all Americans are retarded. The existence or non-existence of AGW is a scientific issue, so posting public opinion polls in the Daily Heil gets you a double fail grade. Among the qualified climatologists who are actively researching this topic, there is a 97 percent consensus that AGW is real.
> 
> Therefore, frankly, I don't give a shit what some fat Alabama lady with no teeth thinks.



Hey skinhead Barbie.. You're all about the science and your quoting a biased poll? 

Looks like Abraham has another "enlightened" playmate on his side..


----------



## PMZ (Nov 6, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> AmericanNazis said:
> 
> 
> > More proof that at least 50 percent of all Americans are retarded. The existence or non-existence of AGW is a scientific issue, so posting public opinion polls in the Daily Heil gets you a double fail grade. Among the qualified climatologists who are actively researching this topic, there is a 97 percent consensus that AGW is real.
> ...



What's the evidence that the poll is biased?


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 6, 2013)

PMZ said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > AmericanNazis said:
> ...



The 97% survey I've talking about was completely conceived and commissioned by that *toxic waste dump blog known as skepticalscience.com*.. AND they made that LEAP by chucking out the MAJORITY of the papers that they reviewed because they made no JUDGEMENTS on CO2 vis a vis Global Warming and got the 97% factoid from only climate papers that LEAPT to a conclusion. *So -- the ACCURATE statement would be that --- the VAST MAJORITY of Climate Scientists -- expressed "no opinion" on the CO2 theory*.. 

Furthermore --- Even in the case of just the studies that DID express opinions --- they counted ALL AUTHORS as agreeing. This is simply not factually documented. *There is no rule that says ALL the authors of a paper agree with or ENDORSE the politically charged "opinions" in the Abstract or Conclusions sections*. 

In short asstroll --- for THREE good reasons --- it's pure litterbox material... 
Why am i discussing this with an asstroll? Because you're constantly amazing me with your LACK OF RETENTION and STUPIDITY.. You were there when this was discussed before.


----------



## PMZ (Nov 6, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



I see that you're allergic to science.  Tough break.  Try religion.  I think that you might have the makings of a good TV evangelist.


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 6, 2013)

PMZ said:


> If you win,  we do nothing about energy and when we run out and the planet is not capable of sustaining the population,  we'll remember your cartoons and in your face blatant ignorance.
> 
> But,  not to worry.  You will lose before that happens.





Indeed s0n!!! 










but bubble dwellars are gay


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 6, 2013)

The Final Frontier is gay


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 6, 2013)

Like the guy says........the climate science isn't mattering in the real world!!


----------



## Abraham3 (Nov 8, 2013)

Is that why you spend so much time here?


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 8, 2013)

Abraham3 said:


> Is that why you spend so much time here?





Hey......I gotta tell you......if the climate k00ks split this forum, Id be long gone. The science is boring as shit since its almost entirely junk science, so this forum, and specifically, this thread, becomes all about illustrating who's not winning!!


----------



## mamooth (Nov 8, 2013)

If "losing" means the rational crowd keeps winning elections, bring on more of Skook's "losing".

How'd Cuccinelli, do? You know, the denialist superhero, the attempted banisher-to-the-gulag of climate scientists like Dr. Mann.

Oh, that's right. The Cucc lost. Partly because of his denialism. Chased a lot of donors off. And no, it wasn't because of the libertarian in the race, who drew more votes away from the Democrat.

So, the nation doesn't seem to approve of the stalinist tactics of the denialists. Skook, your future looks kind of bleak.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 8, 2013)

mamooth said:


> If "losing" means the rational crowd keeps winning elections, bring on more of Skook's "losing".
> 
> How'd Cuccinelli, do? You know, the denialist superhero, the attempted banisher-to-the-gulag of climate scientists like Dr. Mann.
> 
> ...



*If "losing" means the rational crowd keeps winning elections, bring on more of Skook's "losing".*

The rational crowd voted 95-0 against Kyoto while Clinton was President.
Can't see a more rational rejection of AGW than that.


----------



## PMZ (Nov 8, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > If "losing" means the rational crowd keeps winning elections, bring on more of Skook's "losing".
> ...



Did you expect that everyone who understands Climate Science and the reality of AGW would support Kyoto? 

You don't know independent thinkers. Probably never met one.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 8, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > mamooth said:
> ...



Did I expect Kyoto would get zero votes under a Dem President? LOL!


----------



## PMZ (Nov 8, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



You realize that the President is not in Congress,  right?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 8, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



You realize that 95-0 is not a win for your side?


----------



## PMZ (Nov 8, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Nor a loss.  Kyoto is not sustainable energy.  Just one proposal to alot responsibility to different economic systems,  the impact of their culpability,  and their responsibility to mitigate  future impacts and establish a path forward that will lower the total economic impact of past actions on future results. Lots of options. 

We will evolve to sustainable energy  in time.  We will do the responsible thing.  We will do our share.  

First,  we will rid the government of dysfunctional pretenders.


----------



## westwall (Nov 9, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...










Dysfunctional pretenders?  You mean like the majority of progressive's?


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 9, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...


* First, we will rid the government of dysfunctional pretenders.*

So now it's just a matter of ousting Obama, Holder, Sebelius, Pelosi, Reid, Hillary Clinton, and others listed here: 10 most corrupt politicians in America.

Obama only apologized for "misspeaking," which is a euphemism for lying about knowing ahead of time that tens of millions of Americans would lose their present insurance coverage, so he could swoop in, be a hero, and "save" the system in order to institute his failed unaffordable care act named as "affordable," only to fool his constituents and heist other Americans to double their coverage to make up the slack he knew the government could not afford. 

It's kind of like telling Israel he would support them while at the same time he secretly lifted the Iran sanctions. Now, where we had an ally, we have a very angry Netanyahu Obama snubs every time he gets a chance.

Obama is dysfunctional, because he lets his personal loyalty to foreign interests get in the way of American interests and treaties we have to honor on account of the liabilities his friends inflicted on the world in WWII.

He needs to be replaced immediately by someone who is friend to America and America's friends.

If his behavior hasn't extended his mentor's thesis of "God damn America," I don't know what else could more have effectively done that that how he misconducts America's interests to its detriment.

He's actually spit on his oath of office on a nearly daily basis like a criminal spits on any law that gets in his way of attaining other people's possessions.

He's now dispossessed 52,000,000 Americans from their health insurance providers in order to have the Federal Government take over 1/6th of the Nation's economy. Obama's rule has been America's worst horror flick.


----------



## Abraham3 (Nov 9, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> So now it's just a matter of ousting Obama, Holder, Sebelius, Pelosi, Reid, Hillary Clinton, and others listed here: 10 most corrupt politicians in America.



This is the ENVIRONMENT forum.  This post is off-topic.

Judicial Watch is primarily funded by three extremely conservative foundations: the Sarah Scaife Foundation, The Carthage Foundation and the John M. Olin Foundation, Inc.  So do not even pretend to think that their opinions are objective or lacking in political partisanship.

If you want to "oust" those people, you might want to talk to the people who elected them.  And you might want to use terms more appropriate to a democracy, like "vote".  When you say "oust", it's hard not to picture a coup d'etat.  Is that what you're actually suggesting?



freedombecki said:


> Obama only apologized for "misspeaking," which is a euphemism for lying about knowing ahead of time that tens of millions of Americans would lose their present insurance coverage, so he could swoop in, be a hero, and "save" the system in order to institute his failed unaffordable care act named as "affordable," only to fool his constituents and heist other Americans to double their coverage to make up the slack he knew the government could not afford.



This is the ENVIRONMENT forum.  This post is off-topic.

I've been reading a number of stories that find people who claim their insurance costs have gone up simply haven't done their homework; that when folks look in to their situations, it's found that better insurance is available for less money.  And a large portion of the people losing their policies are simply suffering from insurance companies attempting to increase their profits by conning these people into buying more expensive policies, often by telling them outright lies.  Again, you can hardly credit your sources with objectivity.  If you can find a leading Republican trying to honestly discover how PPACA is working, I'll eat his hat.



freedombecki said:


> It's kind of like telling Israel he would support them while at the same time he secretly lifted the Iran sanctions. Now, where we had an ally, we have a very angry Netanyahu Obama snubs every time he gets a chance.



This is the ENVIRONMENT forum.  This post is off-topic.

Pardon me, but screw Netanyahu.  He's not in charge of our foreign policy.  The president is.  And the sanctions that Obama eased, Obama put into effect.  He did so after the election of an actual reformer.  If the president is not to be allowed to make use of both sticks and carrots in his dealings with other nations, you might as well eliminate the office.



freedombecki said:


> Obama is dysfunctional, because he lets his personal loyalty to foreign interests get in the way of American interests and treaties we have to honor on account of the liabilities his friends inflicted on the world in WWII.



This is the ENVIRONMENT forum.  This post is off-topic.

The president has no personal loyalty towards foreign interests and is not "friends" with those who caused World War II.

Your statements are absurdist hyperbole.



freedombecki said:


> He needs to be replaced immediately by someone who is friend to America and America's friends.



This is the ENVIRONMENT forum.  This post is off-topic.

"Immediately"? ? ?  So... you're not willing to wait till the end of his term?  I think maybe you've lost track of what it means to be an American.  You've forgotten the Constitution and the rule of law.



freedombecki said:


> If his behavior hasn't extended his mentor's thesis of "God damn America," I don't know what else could more have effectively done that that how he misconducts America's interests to its detriment.



This is the ENVIRONMENT forum.  This post is off-topic.

I do.  You.



freedombecki said:


> He's actually spit on his oath of office on a nearly daily basis like a criminal spits on any law that gets in his way of attaining other people's possessions.



This is the ENVIRONMENT forum.  This post is off-topic.

You need to stop spitting on the Constitution and read the thing cause you've got some serious misunderstandings in its regard.



freedombecki said:


> He's now dispossessed 52,000,000 Americans from their health insurance providers in order to have the Federal Government take over 1/6th of the Nation's economy. Obama's rule has been America's worst horror flick.



This is the ENVIRONMENT forum.  This post is off-topic.

This statement is wrong on every count.  The number of individuals who've found their policies didn't meet the new minimums is nowhere near that number.  And of those, the majority will be getting better policies for less money.  When PPACA was passed, 45 million Americans had NO medical insurance.  The federal government has not taken over health care - they are forcing Americans to make use of COMMERCIAL health insurance in order to obtain COMMERCIAL medical care.

This is the ENVIRONMENT forum.  This post is off-topic.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 9, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



*Nor a loss.*

95-0 against an effort to reduce CO2 emissions is a loss.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Nov 9, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



while back at home 

the prezbo can battle the hoax 

with executive orders to the EPA 

although his directives will not be realized 

until he has left office


----------



## PMZ (Nov 9, 2013)

westwall said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



No,  deniers of science.


----------



## PMZ (Nov 9, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



There are many ways to reduce GHGs.  They are all underway. Nobody is going to follow denialist lemmings off of the cliff except other denialists.  

Maybe you'll disprove science by showing that you can fly because you want to.  Let us know how that works out for you.


----------



## PMZ (Nov 9, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Let's see.  We have the actual indisputable results of conservatism under Bush,  vs your recital of 100% pure Republican propaganda designed with only one objective in mind.  To sell that America has degenerated to the point that it deserves nothing better than Republicanism,  and Democrats,  believe it or not,  are even less competent than Republicans. 

The lyrics of losers. 

Keep it up.  You are campaigning for the cleanest sweep of congressional detrius ever.  The final flushing of conservatism.


----------



## Abraham3 (Nov 9, 2013)

Have you noticed that she doesn't really seem overly fond of elections?


----------



## PhoenixOneUK (Nov 9, 2013)

I found many people confuse the issue of climate change and man damaging the environment as same thing. They are not. 

In early 1970s, it was alleged that man was responsible for global freezing, which created a bit of a panic amongst some people. Now it is global warming. 

The issue is complex, and there are many variables to consider. This in itself should tell us something. Moving forward we find the entire matter rests with computer model. Well, I have been working with computers for over 30 years, and do not think it wrong to state I would also qualified to challenge claims made. That being, if the data/information is flawed then so too will be any and ALL conclusions derived from it. No ifs, buts, or what have you. Note this is just on the data/information contained therein without even considering the accuracy of computer (hardware) model (software) itself. Any software developer worth his/her salt should and would know this. Further, the matter was actually challenged in a British court of law that IPPC lost for very reasons I mention here.

For what it is worth, the above is my opinion.


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 9, 2013)

PhoenixOneUK said:


> I found many people confuse the issue of climate change and man damaging the environment as same thing. They are not.
> 
> In early 1970s, it was alleged that man was responsible for global freezing, which created a bit of a panic amongst some people. Now it is global warming.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the forum.  Opinions welcomed.  Facts disputed.  Fist fights occasionally.  Its educational and entertaining on occasion..


----------



## RollingThunder (Nov 9, 2013)

This whole troll generated thread amounts to more (and more and more) "_proof_" that the so-called "_skeptics_" are actually just 'very ignorant, totally clueless and extremely bamboozled denier cult retards'. Fools like that who reject the scientific evidence and the testimony of the world scientific community in favor of their rightwingnut political beliefs wind up as pathetic stooges for the fossil fuel industry and their posts show that they are too brainwashed and ignorant about science to be able to comprehend the actual issues or what is at stake.


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 9, 2013)

Abraham3 said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > So now it's just a matter of ousting Obama, Holder, Sebelius, Pelosi, Reid, Hillary Clinton, and others listed here: 10 most corrupt politicians in America.
> ...


 Sorry, but when another poster introduces a different subject "Obama and the Congress," you should have gone after THAT poster first.

Shame on you, Abraham! This forum requires that you jump on the first poster who introduced the topic, not the second. You will be receiving a reminder from me if you ever fail to do that again.

Oh, and don't throw trash out the thread's window. It dirties the road to nowhere.


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 9, 2013)

Abraham3 said:


> Have you noticed that she doesn't really seem overly fond of elections?


What elections? You mean those faux voting booths run by the Union Goonie precinct chairpersons who always manage to get lefties elected in marginal districts where popcorn polls show something amiss? 

Even the polls are being polluted! And not by righties, either!


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 9, 2013)

RollingThunder said:


> This whole troll generated thread amounts to more (and more and more) "_proof_" that the so-called "_skeptics_" are actually just 'very ignorant, totally clueless and extremely bamboozled denier cult retards'. Fools like that who reject the scientific evidence and the testimony of the world scientific community in favor of their rightwingnut political beliefs wind up as pathetic stooges for the fossil fuel industry and their posts show that they are too brainwashed and ignorant about science to be able to comprehend the actual issues or what is at stake.


 Wassamatteryou? Righties on a diet of truth while so-called scientists are bumping hundreds of years' of weather measurement to show the world is about to catch on fire from man's alleged abuse of the environment?

[ame=http://youtu.be/BPtuekvJdhs]Insane Baby Laughter - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## mamooth (Nov 9, 2013)

PhoenixOneUK said:


> In early 1970s, it was alleged that man was responsible for global freezing, which created a bit of a panic amongst some people. Now it is global warming.



Not a good start for you, parroting denialist urban legends. Back in the real world, most scientists in the 1970s were already predicting warming.

(And please don't embarrass yourself by posting a Time Magazine cover.)



> Moving forward we find the entire matter rests with computer model.



Incorrect again. Even if no computer model existed, the warming would still be there. Warming can be measured with things called "thermometers". Talking about models is a red herring.

Now, results matter, and those models make damn good results. The whole field of climate science has been making correct predictions for decades running now, which is why it has such credibility. When your side has a track record just as good, you'll also get that kind of respect and credibility. But since your side doesn't even have the guts to make any predictions at all, that's not likely to happen.



> Further, the matter was actually challenged in a British court of law that IPPC lost for very reasons I mention here.



Say what? The IPCC lost in British court? Are you getting confused with that urban legend about Al Gore's movie and the British court?


----------



## westwall (Nov 9, 2013)

PMZ said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...







Yeah, you progressives.  That's your MO.  You deny science AND more importantly the scientific method.  That's why you are constantly shifting the goalposts AND trying to rewrite the null hypothesis methodology.


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 9, 2013)

I see you met the major deniers already...  their asses have been kicked so far, they get freq flyer points.  

You can show them 20 articles in the media from the 70s declaring a ccoming ice age and they will DENY that truth and try to claim that all the fuss came from just 2 science papers.  Or that the judge in the Brit Gore case found no issues with his "work"  

No way anyone can compete with level of complete denial.


----------



## RollingThunder (Nov 9, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> RollingThunder said:
> 
> 
> > This whole troll generated thread amounts to more (and more and more) "_proof_" that the so-called "_skeptics_" are actually just 'very ignorant, totally clueless and extremely bamboozled denier cult retards'. Fools like that who reject the scientific evidence and the testimony of the world scientific community in favor of their rightwingnut political beliefs wind up as pathetic stooges for the fossil fuel industry and their posts show that they are too brainwashed and ignorant about science to be able to comprehend the actual issues or what is at stake.
> ...



Oh, yeah, I forgot to mention that the denier cultists are severely delusional and very anti-science. Thanks for reminding me, Foolbecki.

"_Righties on a diet of truth_" - hilariously delusional when referring to a bunch of anti-science hoodwinked retards.

"_so-called scientists_" - yeah, like virtually the entire world scientific community.

"_bumping hundreds of years' of weather measurement_" - Isn't it amazing how, just by supposedly altering some temperature records (denier cult myth #4), scientists have somehow made all that ice melt - Arctic ice cap, Greenland, Antarctica, mountain glaciers - and also somehow raised sea levels, warmed the oceans, changed seasonal timing, raised atmospheric water vapor levels by 4%, and changed the Earth's energy balance as measured at the top of the atmosphere. 

You denier cultists are soooooo gullible. You fall for the lies your political puppet masters tell you and never bother to look at the testimony of the world's experts on this, the actual climate scientists.


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 9, 2013)

lmao.......top story on DRUDGE today.........and another sack burn for the k00ks...........

Remember just 2 or 3 years ago, every climate crusader nutter in here was throwing bombs about the tornado's being out of control due to global warming???!!!


2013 a tranquil year for tornadoes so far



the sack burnings in here continue. More k00k losing!!!

Rolling Thunder in particular was yapping wildly about the whole tornado thing........calling everybody and their brother "retard" if they didn't embrace the whole end of the world tornado scenario!!




Who's not winning?


----------



## PMZ (Nov 9, 2013)

PhoenixOneUK said:


> I found many people confuse the issue of climate change and man damaging the environment as same thing. They are not.
> 
> In early 1970s, it was alleged that man was responsible for global freezing, which created a bit of a panic amongst some people. Now it is global warming.
> 
> ...



There is zero science that predicts a response to higher concentrations of atmospheric GHGs other than global warming. Zero.  It's a certainty. 

The only uncertainty is how long,  for any given concentration, it will take before the energy excess, between incoming and outgoing radiation , takes, transferring between various media, before a new,  stable climactic temperature is reached. Ice,  water, land and atmosphere play a role.  It might be a year or ten years.  That's what math models are trying to predict  now.  

Also various tipping points where a small increase in climactic temperature causes a larger change. 

No equivocation.  No uncertainty other than magnitude. 

Thats science. 

Then there's politics spinning the reality of science into all kinds of mythology. 

The politics will spin for decades. Science will only move towards more precision over longer terms.  

None of this is my opinion.  Merely reality.


----------



## PMZ (Nov 9, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> Abraham3 said:
> 
> 
> > Have you noticed that she doesn't really seem overly fond of elections?
> ...



Here's a magnificent boogeyman.


----------



## PMZ (Nov 9, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> RollingThunder said:
> 
> 
> > This whole troll generated thread amounts to more (and more and more) "_proof_" that the so-called "_skeptics_" are actually just 'very ignorant, totally clueless and extremely bamboozled denier cult retards'. Fools like that who reject the scientific evidence and the testimony of the world scientific community in favor of their rightwingnut political beliefs wind up as pathetic stooges for the fossil fuel industry and their posts show that they are too brainwashed and ignorant about science to be able to comprehend the actual issues or what is at stake.
> ...



Science defines truth.  Not righties or lefties. It has.  

The difference between lefties and righties is acceptance (lefties) 0r denial (righties) of the truth that there is no doubt about.


----------



## PMZ (Nov 9, 2013)

westwall said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



This is a typical statement of political position.  No relation to the science. The science is unequivocal.  The politics is what prejudiced people wish was true.


----------



## westwall (Nov 9, 2013)

PMZ said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...







  You make a retarded statement like that and expect us to take you seriously!   


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_Kh7nLplWo]What A Maroon! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PMZ (Nov 9, 2013)

westwall said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



It makes no difference to me or anyone else what you take seriously. 

I take science seriously and you deny it.  That says it all. 

Aren't you the one who tried to tell us that microwave ovens can't work because the microwave emitter has to be warmer than what it's heating for that radiation to heat?


----------



## RollingThunder (Nov 9, 2013)

westwall said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


#1 - You're the retard here, walleyed.

#2 - His statement was correct. The science *is* unequivocal. You're just too brainwashed and retarded to comprehend that fact.

#3 - Nobody with a functioning brain takes you or the ignorant drivel you post seriously.


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 9, 2013)

PMZ said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...


 Is detrius the janitor? Because he takes out everyone's trash, silly, not just conservatives.


----------



## westwall (Nov 9, 2013)

RollingThunder said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...









  Only a halfwit claims that science is settled.  NOTHING IN SCIENCE is settled mr. halfwit.


----------



## PMZ (Nov 9, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



The electorate will take care of the Congressional conservative cancer.


----------



## PMZ (Nov 9, 2013)

westwall said:


> RollingThunder said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



The epitome of science ignorance. 

If nothing is settled than how can we make airplanes fly,  or treat cancer or travel to the moon?


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 10, 2013)

PMZ said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > RollingThunder said:
> ...





In 2013, "truth" in science is akin to the New York Times defining truth.......to believe in what you want to believe.

Reasonable people know that the standard for science was always about "proof". Of course, the climate science community cannot support their assertions with proof.........shit is based upon computer models and there is "proof" that the models are wrong.


The name of this thread is *'MORE PROOF THE SKEPTICS ARE WINNING"* and is now well over 1,000 posts old. If the climate crusaders were so confident, they'd have buzzed out of this thread weeks ago, yet they are falling all over themselves trying to refute what cannot be refutted.


In other words............losing.


----------



## PMZ (Nov 10, 2013)

The Skook finds reality inconvenient so chooses myth. 

Mythology is OK.  It's sort of pre-science. What mankind thought prior to having the tools of science. 

The problem is in choosing a convenient mythology when reality is available from science. 

Why would one choose convenience over reality?


----------



## PhoenixOneUK (Nov 10, 2013)

> Not a good start for you, parroting denialist urban legends. Back in the real world, most scientists in the 1970s were already predicting warming.



So give me a cracker mamooth, but I stand by my post.


----------



## westwall (Nov 10, 2013)

PMZ said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > RollingThunder said:
> ...









  If science were settled we would still be flying in Wright Flyers you idiot.  Science is constantly being updated as we are able to better measure objects and the material world.  Thus instead of putting along at 45 mph in a biplane science deniers like you get to speed along at 600 mph in a state of the art jet.

If "science were settled" we would still be dying within months of cancer being discovered instead of living for years afterwards.  Really .....you truly are a moron.


----------



## PMZ (Nov 10, 2013)

westwall said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Wings still fly by Bernoulli's principle like always.  Nothings changed there.  Of course progress has occurred in many other engineering disciplines.  Like I said,  the whole spectrum.


----------



## Abraham3 (Nov 10, 2013)

Science advances by increases in human knowledge.  While such increases may be enabled or facilitated by improvements in instrumentation, improvements in instrumentation are not advances in science.


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 10, 2013)

Abraham3 said:


> Science advances by increases in human knowledge.  While such increases may be enabled or facilitated by improvements in instrumentation, improvements in instrumentation are not advances in science.






But according to Team Obama's EIA, the science isn't mattering!!!


yuk.......yuk.......yuk.........


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 10, 2013)

PMZ said:


> The Skook finds reality inconvenient so chooses myth.
> 
> Mythology is OK.  It's sort of pre-science. What mankind thought prior to having the tools of science.
> 
> ...






Loving the myths s0n......loving the myths!!!










As Ive displayed countless times on this thread, the climate crusader nutters keep screaming about the science, but the science is having zero impact on the real world, thus, all we have here is an internet hobby!!



= not winning.


----------



## PMZ (Nov 10, 2013)

The Skook is confused about the difference between winning and losing. 

Winning is the least cost path from here to the future. 

Losing is anything else.


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 10, 2013)

Abraham3 said:


> Science advances by increases in human knowledge.  While such increases may be enabled or facilitated by improvements in instrumentation, improvements in instrumentation are not advances in science.



That should be inscribed on the doorway to JPLabs in Pasadena.. Just to remind those folk what their place in the science pecking order really is..


----------



## westwall (Nov 10, 2013)

PMZ said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...









Yeah, Bernoulli is only the beginning.  Modern aerodynamics have moved waaaaaay beyond the Bernoulli basics.


----------



## PMZ (Nov 10, 2013)

westwall said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



You're catching on now.  Some things are known and stable,  somethings are pretty certain,  somethings we're currently wondering about,  many things unknown.  

One size does not fit all.


----------



## westwall (Nov 10, 2013)

PMZ said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...








"THE SCIENCE IS SETTLED"  Sounds like you are pretty frozen in time.


----------



## RollingThunder (Nov 11, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



Actually, "_reasonable_", intelligent, educated, scientifically literate people know that the standard for science has always been about a preponderance of evidence supporting a good theory that accounts for the data and is consistent with the rest of our scientific knowledge. There are no "_proofs_" in science. Only scientifically ignorant retards like you, kookles, talk about "_proof_". There are no other viable theories that can explain what is happening to our planet except for the theory of anthropogenic global warming due to the increased CO2 levels in the atmosphere.

*Common misconceptions about science I: Scientific proof
Why there is no such thing as a scientific proof.*
Psychology Today
by Satoshi Kanazawa
November 16, 2008
(excerpts)
*Misconceptions about the nature and practice of science abound. One of the most common misconceptions concerns the so-called scientific proofs.  Contrary to popular belief, there is no such thing as a scientific proof. Proofs exist only in mathematics and logic, not in science.  Mathematics and logic are both closed, self-contained systems of propositions, whereas science is empirical and deals with nature as it exists. The primary criterion and standard of evaluation of scientific theory is evidence, not proof.  All else equal (such as internal logical consistency and parsimony), scientists prefer theories for which there is more and better evidence to theories for which there is less and worse evidence.  Proofs are not the currency of science. Proofs have two features that do not exist in science:  They are final, and they are binary.  Once a theorem is proven, it will forever be true and there will be nothing in the future that will threaten its status as a proven theorem (unless a flaw is discovered in the proof).  Apart from a discovery of an error, a proven theorem will forever and always be a proven theorem.

In contrast, all scientific knowledge is tentative and provisional, and nothing is final.  There is no such thing as final proven knowledge in science.  The currently accepted theory of a phenomenon is simply the best explanation for it among all available alternatives.  Its status as the accepted theory is contingent on what other theories are available and might suddenly change tomorrow if there appears a better theory or new evidence that might challenge the accepted theory. Some theories are better, more credible, and more accepted than others. There is always more credible and better evidence for some theories than others. For example, experimental evidence is better and more credible than correlational evidence, but even the former cannot prove a theory; it only provides very strong evidence for the theory and against its alternatives. The knowledge that there is no such thing as a scientific proof should give you a very easy way to tell real scientists from hacks and wannabes.  Real scientists never use the words scientific proofs, because they know no such thing exists.  Anyone who uses the words proof, prove and proven in their discussion of science is not a real scientist.*













skookerasbil said:


> .....shit is based upon computer models and there is "proof" that the models are wrong.


Endlessly repeating your moronic denier cult myths doesn't change the facts, kookles. The scientific understanding of AGW is not "_based on computer models_", it is based on multiple lines of hard physical evidence and the laws of physics. The computer models are useful in correlating all the data and physics and for testing various aspects of the current scientific understanding of this subject but they are not the basis for the worldwide scientific acceptance of the theory of AGW.





source: *NOAA: Past Decade Warmest on Record According to Scientists in 48 Countries
Earth has been growing warmer for more than fifty years - NOAA - July 28, 2010*

Nor are the computer models "_wrong_", as you so stupidly and falsely assert. That is just another of your retarded denier cult myths that has no basis in reality.

*Global warming predictions prove accurate
Analysis of climate change modelling for past 15 years reveal accurate forecasts of rising global temperatures*
The Guardian
Duncan Clark
27 March 2013
(excerpts)
*Forecasts of global temperature rises over the past 15 years have proved remarkably accurate, new analysis of scientists' modelling of climate change shows. The debate around the accuracy of climate modelling and forecasting has been especially intense recently, due to suggestions that forecasts have exaggerated the warming observed so far  and therefore also the level warming that can be expected in the future. But the new research casts serious doubts on these claims, and should give a boost to confidence in scientific predictions of climate change. The paper, published on Wednesday in the journal Nature Geoscience, explores the performance of a climate forecast based on data up to 1996 by comparing it with the actual temperatures observed since. The results show that scientists accurately predicted the warming experienced in the past decade, relative to the decade to 1996, to within a few hundredths of a degree.

The forecast, published in 1999 by Myles Allen and colleagues at Oxford University, was one of the first to combine complex computer simulations of the climate system with adjustments based on historical observations to produce both a most likely global mean warming and a range of uncertainty. It predicted that the decade ending in December 2012 would be a quarter of degree warmer than the decade ending in August 1996  and this proved almost precisely correct. The study is the first of its kind because reviewing a climate forecast meaningfully requires at least 15 years of observations to compare against. Assessments based on shorter periods are prone to being misleading due to natural short-term variability in the climate. The new research also found that, compared to the forecast, the early years of the new millennium were somewhat warmer than expected. More recently the temperature has matched the level forecasted very closely, but the relative slow-down in warming since the early years of the early 2000s has caused many commentators to assume that warming is now less severe than predicted. The paper shows this is not true. Allen said: "I think it's interesting because so many people think that recent years have been unexpectedly cool. In fact, what we found was that a few years around the turn of the millennium were slightly warmer than forecast, and that temperatures have now reverted to what we were predicting back in the 1990s." He added: "Of course, we should expect fluctuations around the overall warming trend in global mean temperatures but the success of these early forecasts suggests the basic understanding of human-induced climate change on which they were based is supported by subsequent observations."*







skookerasbil said:


> The name of this thread is *'MORE PROOF THE SKEPTICS ARE WINNING"*


And of course that is totally delusional, as are all of the threads you start, you poor bamboozled retard. As I said a little earlier:
*This whole troll generated thread amounts to more (and more and more) "proof" that the so-called "skeptics" are actually just 'very ignorant, totally clueless and extremely bamboozled denier cult retards'. Fools like that who reject the scientific evidence and the testimony of the world scientific community in favor of their rightwingnut political beliefs wind up as pathetic stooges for the fossil fuel industry and their posts show that they are too brainwashed and ignorant about science to be able to comprehend the actual issues or what is at stake.*​
You, kookles, are a prime example of a rightwingnut reality denier who is far too brainwashed and ignorant about science to be able to comprehend the actual issues or what is at stake. Your every post demonstrates this.








skookerasbil said:


> and is now well over 1,000 posts old. If the climate crusaders were so confident, they'd have buzzed out of this thread weeks ago, yet they are falling all over themselves trying to refute what cannot be refutted.


Knowing that your threads are always clueless and moronic, I ignored your nonsense until just a few posts ago when I was a little bored and decided to see how such an idiotic thread could keep going so long. I saw that it was just more rightwingnut denier cult handwaving and ignorant Dunning-Kruger Effect induced false certainty getting thoroughly refuted by the scientific evidence and facts.  As usual, you're getting your ass kicked to the curb but you're way too retarded to be able to comprehend that, Kookles, ergo, you hallucinate that you're "_winning_"....something...who knows what. In reality, you're a pathetic loser who is mentally incapable of understanding what is happening.











skookerasbil said:


> In other words............


......you're a clueless retard.


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 11, 2013)

If only warmers could read and understand their own LARGE FONT posts...



> In contrast, all scientific knowledge is tentative and provisional, and nothing is final. There is no such thing as final proven knowledge in science. The currently accepted theory of a phenomenon is simply the best explanation for it among all available alternatives. Its status as the accepted theory is contingent on what other theories are available and might suddenly change tomorrow if there appears a better theory or new evidence that might challenge the accepted theory. Some theories are better, more credible, and more accepted than others. There is always more credible and better evidence for some theories than others. For example, experimental evidence is better and more credible than correlational evidence, but even the former cannot prove a theory; it only provides very strong evidence for the theory and against its alternatives.



What part of "the science is settled" is validated by that definition?
Arent you embarrassed at being so ignorant about the process? Nancy pelosi is expected 
to get that wrong.  But all you USMB WARMER zealots should have known better ---  right?

And the one thing thats missing from that piece is that amongst competing theories, those that give wrong answers and predictions, are never "the best competing theory".   DEMONSTRATING THAT a particular theory has poor performance never obligates you to produce an immediate better choice of theory.


Are u serious Tinkerbelle?    ONE  PREDICTION FROM 1996 PROVES HOW ACCURATE AGW theory is?  Yeah.. THAT excuses all the 10000000 studies that didnt produce verifiable results...  Do you have any sense of shame left?


----------



## RollingThunder (Nov 11, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> If only warmers could read and understand their own LARGE FONT posts...


If only denier cult dingbats like you could understand how badly you've been duped by the propagandists working for the fossil fuel industry, you might begin to grasp that your little cult of reality denial is on a par with the Flat Earth Society.







flacaltenn said:


> > In contrast, all scientific knowledge is tentative and provisional, and nothing is final. There is no such thing as final proven knowledge in science. The currently accepted theory of a phenomenon is simply the best explanation for it among all available alternatives. Its status as the accepted theory is contingent on what other theories are available and might suddenly change tomorrow if there appears a better theory or new evidence that might challenge the accepted theory. Some theories are better, more credible, and more accepted than others. There is always more credible and better evidence for some theories than others. For example, experimental evidence is better and more credible than correlational evidence, but even the former cannot prove a theory; it only provides very strong evidence for the theory and against its alternatives.
> 
> 
> 
> What part of "the science is settled" is validated by that definition?


Pretty much all of modern science; all of the modern scientific theories that are now virtually universally accepted by the world scientific community. Examples of such accepted, "_settled_" theories include:
Heisenberg's Uncertainty Principle
Theory of General Relativity
Evolution and Natural Selection
Archimedes' Buoyancy Principle
The Laws of Thermodynamics
Newton's Three Laws of Motion
Universal Law of Gravitation
Kepler's Laws of Planetary Motion
Hubble's Law of Cosmic Expansion
Big Bang Theory

"_The currently accepted theory of_" AGW "_is simply the best explanation for_" the observed warming and climate changes, the melting ice, etc. "_among all available alternatives._"

"_Its_" (AGW theory)"_status as the accepted theory is contingent on what other theories are available_" (there are no other theories that can explain the observed phenomena) "_and might suddenly change tomorrow if there appears a better theory_" (no other viable theories have appeared) "_or new evidence that might challenge the accepted theory_" (no new evidence has successfully challenged AGW theory).

"_Some theories are better, more credible, and more accepted than others_" = AGW theory - worldwide scientific consensus on its validity.

*Scientific opinion on climate change*









flacaltenn said:


> And the one thing thats missing from that piece is that amongst competing theories, those that give wrong answers and predictions, are never "the best competing theory".   DEMONSTRATING THAT a particular theory has poor performance never obligates you to produce an immediate better choice of theory.


I think you've got something missing from your brain, fecalhead. AGW theory delivers good results and accurate predictions. This almost universally acknowledged in the worldwide scientific community. It is pretty much only in your bamboozled cult of reality deniers and fossil fuel industry stooges that this is denied. In spite of all your absurd posturing and handwaving and all of your hallucinatory myths, you have never "_DEMONSTRATED_" any significant flaws in AGW theory. Real scientists laugh at your delusional, scientifically ignorant, politically motivated denier nonsense.


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 11, 2013)

More k00k losing >>>>

re: The Phillipine Typhoon


*
Storm expert Brian McNoldy of U. of Miami: &#8216;We don&#8217;t get to pick and choose which storms are enhanced by a warmer climate and which ones aren&#8217;t&#8217;

Prof. Roger Pielke Jr.:  &#8217;Philippine Met Service predicted max 18 ft surge from Typhoon Haiyan. So Anderson Cooper&#8217;s [show] of CNN &#8216;off by 22-32 ft&#8217; 

Philippine Met Service: &#8216;Some of the reports of wind speeds were exaggerated&#8217;

Real Science website: Media incorrect to claim The Most &#8216;Powerful Hurricane Ever&#8217; &#8212; Haiyan Was Only A Category 4 at Landfall &#8211; &#8216;Weather officials said Haiyan had sustained winds of 147 mph&#8230;By those measurements, Haiyan would be comparable to a strong Category 4 hurricane in the U.S., nearly in the top category, a 5.&#8217;

Meteorologist Dr. Ryan Maue: &#8217;Over past 1,000 years, Philippines have been hit by 10-20 thousand tropical cyclones. Don&#8217;t be so arrogant to believe man caused Haiyan.&#8217; 

Maue: &#8216;Amazing how bad media/news information is on Haiyan: &#8216;strongest storm ever recorded&#8217; &#8212; No independent fact checking. Just rely on a blog&#8217;*






Even better........nutty-ass George Clooney stating skeptics are "stupid". Hollyweird FTMFW!!


Storm expert Brian McNoldy of U. of Miami: &#8216;We don&#8217;t get to pick and choose which storms are enhanced by a warmer climate and which ones aren&#8217;t&#8217;


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 11, 2013)

And more fodder that windmills are gay >>>>

Windmills: 600,000, Bats: 0. Time for a New Game?



Bats are part of the ecosystem.........an important part of natural misquito control........not at all important to the k00ks who want to use renewables to screw the economy and make the middle class a flock of sheep via wealth redistribution. Indeed.......the first rule of thumb for the climate k00ks is to destroy the capitalistic system.


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 11, 2013)

more losing >>>

Germany cuts wind subisdies........because they've realized that its causing an economic mess!!!! Oooooops........who couldn't see this coming??


German coalition draft agreement calls for wind energy cuts | Reuters


----------



## PMZ (Nov 11, 2013)

What do you call someone who cheerleads for losing?


----------



## RollingThunder (Nov 11, 2013)

PMZ said:


> What do you call someone who cheerleads for losing?



See post #1140 on previous page. The one that tears the kookster a new one. The one he wants to ignore since it illustrates how little he knows about science.


----------



## PMZ (Nov 11, 2013)

RollingThunder said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > What do you call someone who cheerleads for losing?
> ...



They have been beaten on every front.  The only thing that they have going is their resistance to learning.  There is no force on earth capable of overcoming that.


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 11, 2013)

RollingThunder said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > If only warmers could read and understand their own LARGE FONT posts...
> ...



You fail to read and comprehend the very crap you post. To post a list of Theories as "settled" after reading and choosing to post the statements ............... 



> *In contrast, all scientific knowledge is tentative and provisional, and nothing is final. There is no such thing as final proven knowledge in science.*



............. is just mind-boggling incompetent. *Especially since the ones you listed have each had a MODIFYING EFFECT on some others in your list*. Do you understand what I just said? How silly do you feel not realizing how Relativity CHANGED the scope and effect of Newtons Laws? or that Heisenberg had modifying influences on the Thermo laws? 

How many daily function assistants do you require to get thru the day??  Do you have a service animal or an ankle bracelet to keep you from wandering off?


----------



## PMZ (Nov 11, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> RollingThunder said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Science began as curiosity about the things that our senses observed. As they were explained, technology expanded our senses beyond their inate capabilities.  Into the very large and very small and future and past.  There, we founds world's different than at our scale and time.  Very little of science changed at our scale.  

Science is built on science.  If there were no reliable foundation of stable knowledge it couldn't have been built. 

That's why deniers make no progress. They deny the foundation in order to deny the current climate science.


----------



## westwall (Nov 11, 2013)

RollingThunder said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > If only warmers could read and understand their own LARGE FONT posts...
> ...









*"Opinion"*

There's a saying about opinions.... now what was it????  Oh yeah, "opinions are like assholes....everyone's got one."

That's how valuable an opinion is.  Opinions are not facts.  Scientists deal in facts.  When a scientist starts talking about opinions in favor of facts they have stopped being a scientist and become a political operative.


----------



## PMZ (Nov 11, 2013)

westwall said:


> RollingThunder said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



All facts start as opinions.  Theories.  Those that get supported by sufficient evidence get promoted to facts. 

That's why denialism is opinion and climate science is full of facts with still some work to be done on certain theories.


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 11, 2013)

Global warming 'pause' may last for 20 more years and Arctic sea ice has already started to recover | Mail Online

What climate change? Fewer people than EVER believe the world is really warming up | UK | News | Daily Express


Gallup poll: Conservatives outnumber liberals - Tim Mak - POLITICO.com


http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1994041/


http://phys.org/news/2013-02-global-surveys-environmental.html



http://www.foxnews.com/science/2013/02/01/report-show-un-admitting-solar-activity-may-play-significant-role-in-global/


10 predictions for the world's energy future » News » OPB



The Green Agenda


People Are Losing Hope For Green Energy - Business Insider


http://www.energytribune.com/74785/the-green-agenda-and-the-political-tipping-point#sthash.PgH2IeLy.dpbs



Cookies must be enabled. | The Australian


The ?ensemble? of models is completely meaningless, statistically | Watts Up With That?



The Fantasy of Extreme Weather | Behind The Black



Chronology of Extreme Weather



The Green Subsidy Job Loss Nexus - Energy TribuneEnergy Tribune



The models are wrong | Behind The Black



United Nations Framework Convention on Climate Change









All of the above links simply supplement the sobering reality for the climate crusader k00ks as illustrated by THIS >>>











People outside the fringe understand fully what the graphic above means. It speaks for itself. It was generated by the Obama Environmental Information Agency in 2013. It tells us the future of energy production. It tells us the score in terms of fossil fuels continuing to play a HUGE role in energy production. It tells us that the hype about renewables is exactly that.......hype. It is exactly because costs matter to non-k00ks. It tells us, most importantly........that climate science isn't mattering in terms of impacting the real world. It is simply a compelling thing to debate on the internet.......nothing more.


It tells us..........the skeptics are winning!!!! ( click on links for further verification )


----------



## Abraham3 (Nov 11, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


>



WTF is THAT?  Skooks offering to take pivot?


----------



## westwall (Nov 11, 2013)

PMZ said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > RollingThunder said:
> ...









No, no they don't.


----------



## RollingThunder (Nov 12, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> RollingThunder said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



The article I posted was about the fact that there are no "proofs" in science, no "final proven knowledge". Retards like you, fecalhead, want to equate "settled science" with "proven science". Those terms don't mean the same thing. Well established scientific theories and laws are regarded as 'scientific facts'. Calling these facts 'accepted' or even 'settled' is accurate enough even though the basis of all science involves a willingness to modify or change even established theories if new data uncovers flaws in the theory. Unfortunately for the wacko myths of your cult of reality deniers, no such new data exists that would affect the scientific understanding of AGW.. The scientific theory of anthropogenic global warming is supported by mountains of evidence and the basic laws of physics. There is no viable evidence that challenges that theory or uncovers any flaws in that theory. Because you're so scientifically illiterate, ignorant and retarded, fecalhead, you've been easily duped by the clever propagandists working for the fossil fuel industry into believing otherwise. Actually, nobody with an IQ higher than room temperature would be duped by some of the crazy crap you routinely fall for. However, the world scientific community is not so easily fooled by that kind of deceptive propaganda so the world's scientists are in almost universal agreement on the validity of the theory of anthropogenic global warming. There are no scientific organizations of national or international standing who have a stated position that denies that scientific consensus on AGW or disputes the theory of AGW. There are no viable competing theories to explain the warming trend or the climate changes that can account for the physical evidence or the scientific data that has been gathered or get around the scientific understanding of the laws of physics governing the behavior of greenhouse gases.

The scientific theories and laws that I used as examples in my post are all still valid and universally accepted by modern scientists. Some of those theories and laws compliment and explain some other theory or law, like Newton's Three Laws of Motion did with Kepler's Laws of Planetary Motion.  Newton's three laws were not invalidated by Einstein's Theory of Relativity. Those laws still work and are used by everyone in almost all situations that don't involve objects moving at some large fraction of the speed of light. Newton's first law is unaffected by Relativity. Relativity is not only compatible with the third law, it's very closely related. The overall symmetry of special relativity, in which all places are fundamentally the same and any uniformly moving object can be treated as being at rest, actually implies Newton's third law. Relativity only slightly modified the second law, usually stated as F=ma, which implicitly assumes that the inertial mass m doesn't change as the object accelerates at rate a under force F, because Newton didn't realize the inertial mass changes significantly at very high (near light speed) velocities.  Inertial mass does not perceptibly change at any natural velocities mankind has encountered on Earth or in our solar system. Locally, it is only in particle accelerators that this modification of the second law can be observed.

The Laws of Thermodynamics can be summed up like this: energy can't be created or destroyed, things tend to move from order to disorder, and the lower the temperature drops, the more disorderly things become. Heisenberg's Uncertainty Principle doesn't significantly change the Laws of Thermodynamics, it just theoretically indicates that entropy (third law) can't reduce the universe to absolute zero.

You made the delusional claim that the theories I used as examples "_have each had a MODIFYING EFFECT on some others in_" my list. That's not really true but even if it was, so what? Those theories are still valid and still used in science, even though a few of them have been refined and extended as science has achieved new insights into sub-atomic behavior and high energy physics. You really don't understand what is going on. Too bad you're such a dunce.


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 12, 2013)

RollingThunder said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > RollingThunder said:
> ...












nobody cares



and philosophy is gay


----------



## PMZ (Nov 12, 2013)

You are the first person that I've met that actively campaigns for irresponsibility.


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 12, 2013)

More losing for the climate crusading alarmists!!!

The green energy push has led to *"ecological disaster"!!!*



*The consequences are so severe that environmentalists and many scientists have now rejected corn-based ethanol as bad environmental policy. But the Obama administration stands by it, highlighting its benefits to the farming industry rather than any negative impact.*



RealClearEnergy - The Secret, Dirty Cost of Obama's Green Power Push





Environmentalists don't give a rats ass about the environment. That's never what global warming alarmism has ever been about. It has and always will be about using the green energy push as a vehicle for the destruction of the capitalistic system. A "clean environment" to these people doesnt mean dick!!!



Fucking lefty frauds.


----------



## PMZ (Nov 12, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> More losing for the climate crusading alarmists!!!
> 
> The green energy push has led to *"ecological disaster"!!!*
> 
> ...



Another ad for enriching our enemies.


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 12, 2013)

I laughed my ass off when I saw this graph on REALCLEARENERGY this morning........simply more proof that the science isn't mattering and the skeptics are winning. That is........if you have the intelligence to read a graph!!!










When I say "green fantasies".........I mean......."green fantasies".


----------



## PMZ (Nov 12, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> I laughed my ass off when I saw this graph on REALCLEARENERGY this morning........simply more proof that the science isn't mattering and the skeptics are winning. That is........if you have the intelligence to read a graph!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Clearly that's the only way to keep high demand low supply expensive to extract and process fossil fuels competitive with fuel and waste free and sustainable energy.


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 12, 2013)

All this winning becomes the shit........let me tell you!!


----------



## RollingThunder (Nov 12, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> More losing for the climate crusading alarmists!!!
> The green energy push has led to *"ecological disaster"!!!*
> 
> *The consequences are so severe that environmentalists and many scientists have now rejected corn-based ethanol as bad environmental policy. But the Obama administration stands by it, highlighting its benefits to the farming industry rather than any negative impact.*
> ...



LOLOLOLOLOL.......you're really hilarious, kookie.....seriously....of all the denier cult retards on this forum, you're almost the only one who is soooooooo retarded that you can contradict your own braindead claims with the quote you somehow imagine supports you and do it in so few lines.....and too retarded to even be able to see what you're doing......hilarious....and very pathetic, of course.....

"_*Environmentalists* don't give a rats ass about the environment._"

"_"The consequences are so severe that *environmentalists* and many scientists have now rejected corn-based ethanol as bad environmental policy."_"


----------



## PMZ (Nov 12, 2013)

RollingThunder said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > More losing for the climate crusading alarmists!!!
> ...



The Skook reminds me of the end of earth pundits on the streets of any city.


----------



## westwall (Nov 12, 2013)

PMZ said:


> RollingThunder said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...












I see you're looking in the mirror yet again mr. clown...  When one thinks of idiots with sandwich boards proclaiming the end of the world no one thinks of sceptics...  Hmm mmm, they immediately think of you clowns.  To whit here is my evidence....  

ENJOY!

*Climate Change: Tipping Points [Kindle Edition] *

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Climate-Change-Philip-Gordon-PhD-ebook/dp/B00AFWLHDC]Amazon.com: Climate Change: Tipping Points eBook: Dr Philip Gordon PhD: Kindle Store[/ame]
*
Earth in the Balance: 7 Crucial Tipping Points*

Earth in the Balance: 7 Crucial Tipping Points | Climate Change, Land Use & Ocean Acidification | LiveScience

*The Climate Change Tipping Point is Shockingly Close for Cities Around the World*

The Climate Change Tipping Point is Shockingly Close for Cities Around the World | Inhabitat - Sustainable Design Innovation, Eco Architecture, Green Building

And on and on for pages and pages and pages of "the sky is falling"  "The world is going to end" AGW climate fraudster bullshit.

What a dipshit.


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 12, 2013)

westwall said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > RollingThunder said:
> ...


----------



## PMZ (Nov 12, 2013)

Ahhh, the politicians selling their wares.  Trust me,  I have only your interests in mind. Trust me.  Trust me.  You are getting sleepyyyyyyy.


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 13, 2013)

Hey......message to my Matrix pals.............

Got a new calling card for the many instances of alarmist k00k pwning >>>







Is this awesome or what?



Expect to see it daily!!!



By the way West.....awesome post up there. I laughed my ass off!!


----------



## Abraham3 (Nov 13, 2013)

The link to your new calling card is not working - at least over the several minutes my machine attempted to open it.

I cannot tell you how disappointed I was.


----------



## RollingThunder (Nov 13, 2013)

PMZ said:


> RollingThunder said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



Really? That seems like an obscure comparison. He reminds me mostly of a pile of steaming dog shit on the sidewalk. But perhaps I'm being unfair to dog shit.


----------



## PMZ (Nov 13, 2013)

RollingThunder said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > RollingThunder said:
> ...



I personally think that he's a wonderful poster boy for conservatives.  

Every post by him encourages people to the middle of the road.


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 13, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Ahhh, the politicians selling their wares.  Trust me,  I have only your interests in mind. Trust me.  Trust me.  You are getting sleepyyyyyyy.



Exactly PMZ --- must have had your smart pill today.. You aint SEEN insurance fraud and incompetent business management until the POLITICIANS start an insurance biz.. 

Pathetic aint it?


----------



## PMZ (Nov 13, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Ahhh, the politicians selling their wares.  Trust me,  I have only your interests in mind. Trust me.  Trust me.  You are getting sleepyyyyyyy.
> ...



There are several politician run health insurance businesses in America.  TriCare,  Medicare,  Medicaid. I've had private company supplied health care insurance through my career,  now I have Medicare.  No difference. Sorry to disappoint. 

But,  there isn't a private company in the world that I would have trusted with all of the money that I put into my Medicare account all of the years that I built it.


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 13, 2013)

PMZ said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



Does the GOVERNMENT run Medicare?? Gee -- I didn't know that. When I had to try and tell Medicare that my dad wasn't dead ---- were those GOVERNMENT idiots I dealt with? Finally DID take 3 months and a Congressman.. He was the only GOVT person I dealt with.. 

What exactly is the GOVT role in Medicare Services? Don't answer please.. Just ponder that. Kinda like the question of who designed and built the equipment that took us to the moon..


----------



## Abraham3 (Nov 13, 2013)

In the United States, Medicare is a national social insurance program, *administered by the U.S. federal government since 1966*, that guarantees access to health insurance for Americans aged 65 and older and younger people with disabilities as well as people with end stage renal disease (Medicare.gov, 2012) and persons with Amyotrophic lateral sclerosis. As a social insurance program, Medicare spreads the financial risk associated with illness across society to protect everyone, and thus has a somewhat different social role from for-profit private insurers, which manage their risk portfolio by adjusting their pricing according to perceived risk.
Medicare (United States) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 14, 2013)

*New study: climate system is only about half as sensitive to increasing CO2 as previously believed*

Posted on November 11, 2013	by Anthony Watts 	


Warming since 1950s partly caused by El Niño

HUNTSVILLE, Ala. (Nov. 11, 2013)  A natural shift to stronger warm *El Niño events in the Pacific Ocean might be responsible for a substantial portion of the global warming recorded during the past 50 years,* according to new research at The University of Alabama in Huntsville (UAH).

Our modeling shows that natural climate cycles explain at least part of the ocean warming weve seen since the 1950s, said Dr. Roy Spencer, a principal research scientist in UAHs Earth System Science Center and the new studys lead author. But we also found that because the globe has had more frequent La Niña cooling events in the past ten or fifteen years, they are canceling out some of the effects of global warming.


The role of ENSO in global ocean temperature changes during 1955?2011 simulated with a 1D climate model - Online First - Springer




more k00k losing........


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 14, 2013)

*US Oil production skyrocketing!!!!!*


U.S. oil production exceeds imports for 1st time since &apos;95 | TribLIVE


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 14, 2013)

Green energy investment down 14%!!!!


Green energy investment drops as ?political will? on climate falters. - Cleveland Gas Prices




more skeptic laughing >>>


----------



## PMZ (Nov 14, 2013)

The court jester keeping the aristocracy laughing during their final days.


----------



## westwall (Nov 14, 2013)

PMZ said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...









Ummmm,  I don't think so.  No private company could afford to lose billions every year due to fraud and corruption.  But, when you're spending other people's money who cares.....right?

http://abcnews.go.com/Blotter/biggest-medicare-fraud-history-busted-feds/story?id=15809129


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 14, 2013)

PMZ said:


> The court jester keeping the aristocracy laughing during their final days.


 Isn't it funny how laughter can bring down a house of cards built on junk science.


----------



## PMZ (Nov 14, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > The court jester keeping the aristocracy laughing during their final days.
> ...



There is science or politics.  I choose science.  Politics,  surprise,  surprise,  labels that, "junk" science, and offers, in its place, for suckers like you,  junk politics.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 14, 2013)

PMZ said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



Your recommendation to spend trillions for less reliable energy in order to reduce CO2 by a tiny amount, is junk economics.


----------



## PMZ (Nov 14, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



Yes.  As compared to getting along without energy.


----------



## PMZ (Nov 14, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > The court jester keeping the aristocracy laughing during their final days.
> ...



No such thing as junk science.  That's an oxymoron.  

The closest thing is Fox Opinions junk politics.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 14, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



Making our energy less reliable and more expensive is a good way to reduce total energy produced.

A good way to hurt our economy.

A typical liberal prescription.


----------



## PMZ (Nov 14, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Not as good as not having sustainable supplies of energy when fossil fuels run out or become unaffordable.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 14, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



Unaffordable now is better than unaffordable in the future....liberal economics!!!


----------



## PMZ (Nov 14, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Affordable now and in the future is liberal economics.


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 14, 2013)

More k00k losing!!!


Solar Panels Frying Birds Along Major Migration Path


You know....even like 3 years go, I rarely had stuff to post up to illustrate what kind of a joke climate science is, in terms of it having an incredibly insignificant impact on the real world!! Now? Now I pop shit up here daily......and multiple examples in many cases. Fucking DAILY!! We got 80 pages going now on this thread......take a look back ( non-k00ks of course) and see the dozens of examples!!! Its stupidfying!!







>> one tooth laughie guy cracks my ass up!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 14, 2013)

Dang.....how interesting is this?

On the Warmist/Skeptics fight >>>>>



*I&#8217;ve been thinking about what makes the warmist-skeptic fight go on and on. What I have noted is the constant difference in how each side places its emphasis, and that this shows up in its speech. Specifically, the skeptics use declarative, as in &#8220;this will&#8221;, &#8220;this shall&#8221; or &#8220;this does&#8221;, and, of course, its negative equals. The warmists use conditionals, i.e. words like &#8220;could&#8221; or &#8220;should&#8221; or &#8220;may&#8221; or &#8220;might&#8221; that indicate undefined probabilities and, in truth, possibilities, things that are determinable only after the fact.*


http://wattsupwiththat.com/



Holy fuck isn't that the plain truth? All phonies........


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 14, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> More k00k losing!!!
> 
> 
> Solar Panels Frying Birds Along Major Migration Path
> ...



This one is likely to true, but the journalist doesn't understand what he/she is looking at.
*Those are not solar panels*.. Those are MIRRORS.. Even worse for the birdies going to Mexico for the winter.. 

THAT monstrosity is an enviro-nut wet dream.. It's a clean, green? ,  DEATH RAY machine referred to as a solar THERMAL TOWER.. It focuses all those mirrors on a single point in the tower.. ANYTHING flying ANYWHERE within that field is literally toast.. 

AND THE GREENIES --- apparently LOVE to put their DEATH RAY MACHINES --- anywhere they damn well please.. Let the body count proceed... 

BTW: Nowadays they are LOADED with tons of molten salt as a storage mechanism, and should one be wrecked --- would poison a couple square miles for decades. 

OH --- and it requires a WATER SOURCE in the middle of the freakin desert where the critters already DONT HAVE ENOUGH water.. 

Sounds VERY ecological ---- Don't it?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 14, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



More expensive and less reliable is never affordable.


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 14, 2013)

death ray machines are gay


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 14, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> death ray machines are gay



You're job here is just too damn easy.. You're NEVER gonna run out of material..


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 14, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



Windmills and solar aren't affordable now. Try again?


----------



## PMZ (Nov 14, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



What's not affordable is doing nothing in the face of AGW and peak oil. What's not affordable are conservatives in Congress.  What was not affordable was Bush conservatism.  What's not affordable is ignorance.  What's not affordable is Fox Opinions.  

You lose all around.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 14, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



I only lose if the government wastes tax dollars to subsidize your losing "green energy" schemes.


----------



## PMZ (Nov 14, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Nobody cares if you lose.  If you choose to be a loser that's fine.  But,  we aren't going to follow you down the road. While you are whining,  the government,  private investors,  energy companies,  energy consumers, and environmentalists have taken responsibility for the future that you want to ignore, because Fox Opinions,  in the pay of big oil, told you to. 

There's a sucker born every minute. The minute you were born, is fully accounted for.


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 14, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > death ray machines are gay
> ...




Yeah FlaCal.......aint it the shit?


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 14, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...






suckers for the win s0n!!!









LMAO....taken responsibility for WHAT???






[/URL]


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 14, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



*While you are whining, the government, private investors, energy companies, energy consumers, and environmentalists have taken responsibility for the future that you want to ignore*

It's fine when private investors use their own money to invest.
When government wastes tax dollars on unreliable energy, we all lose.
Only idiots think the government has done a good job with "green energy".
There you are.


----------



## PMZ (Nov 14, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Only idiots would think that you have any idea what you're talking about. 

What's going on is what's necessary.  The future has to be different than the past. Conservatism is based on avoiding progress because every time they've tried to solve problems they've failed. 

To achieve anything important success is the goal,  not the process.  There will be successes and failures.  The success will outnumber the failures. 

The only way to avoid failure is your way.  Do nothing.


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 14, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


The green drones have decided that renewable wind power, which costs more to produce, is better than fossil fuels, although it costs exponentially more to produce, is unreliably inefficient, yields a boring and somewhat dangerous décor in areas that once were beautiful seaside or hilly scenic areas on bird migration paths. Where nature was, windmills are an eyesore, and are facilitating the extinction of certain raptors such as the osprey, one of the most majestic masters of the air.

The wind turbine elitists are concealing the deaths of eagles, swans, and other large birds who will soon be gone if someone doesn't put an end to the madness of open blades and the killing fields they are creating.


Wait till the public finds out about it. Ornithologists have found the green industry to be minimizing the butchery that these reprehensible, mechanical behemoths cause, and their case is here: Pales mortelles - photos | EPAW - Plateforme européenne contre l'éolien industriel


> The list of slaughtered species includes eagles, kites, hawks, cranes, bats, ducks, swifts, swans, geese, gulls, bustards, vultures, owls, grouse and more. Bear in mind reported losses don't include carcasses claimed by scavenging animals before being recorded, nor bodies either too small or too mangled to be recognizable or even to leave enough remains to be found at all.


 
[ame="http://youtu.be/RtgBWNKwBkE"]Fatal Attraction: Birds and Wind Turbines - KQED QUEST - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PMZ (Nov 14, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



I'd like to see your financial analysis that shows that a no fuel no waste energy generator is more expensive than a fuel consuming,  waste producing high maintenence fossil fuel plant.


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 14, 2013)

PMZ said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...


 
Yes there is: junk science is  "science manufactured by individuals paid by special interest groups."

When AGW "scientists" omitted data on extended length periods to show that global warming was anthropogenic, their error was sending it by the world wide web to all their colleagues, only one or two of whom objected to the ruse to rob honest scientists of foundation funds and put the funds into their own pockets.

More delving into the manufactured anthropogenic global warming omissions showed absolutely no warming anomalies as claimed by them.

Al Gore made millions off Europeans who fell for his schtick, yet you accuse regular people in America like us of ridiculous charges for keeping tabs on these snake oil elements of the scientific community whose political agenda is to get money from foundations who functioned originally to grant science funds to deserving men of truth, and not liars, obfuscation specialists, and people who contaminate scientific studies with junk science.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 14, 2013)

PMZ said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



You need proof that windpower is more expensive?
I should think the massive subsidies it needs are proof enough.
You know that energy cheaper than fossil fuels needs no subsidy, right?


----------



## PMZ (Nov 14, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



You know that fossil fuels are subsidized,  right.  

Where is the financial analysis that I asked for?


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 14, 2013)

PMZ said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


I choose a small comparison financial analysis:

Solyndra: Bankrupt, American taxpayers (guarantors) out $535 million dollars (* - $535,000,000.00* ) 
Exxon net worth ( + 281,000,000,000.00 )

Gee whiz, why do you think that somehow green energies are the gift of the gods, when actually, they're parasites sapping America of its fiscal strength while the Al Gores of politics go home proffering the greenies for $50 million  in the green a year?

_



November 13, 2013 2:47 PM


WASHINGTON (AP)  For the first month in nearly two decades, the U.S. in October extracted more oil from the ground than it imported from abroad. (Yahoo news) The article also mentions that we are producing 170,000 barrels per day more than the imports.
		
Click to expand...

 
There went the plan to destroy the oil industry.

*poof*_


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 14, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



What subsidies do fossil fuels receive? Spell them out.


----------



## PMZ (Nov 14, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



So,  when a company gets bested in cutting costs by technology development,  that's a sign that the technology is dying.  I see. 

And when it becomes economical to extract oil that used to be too expensive and too low quality,  that's a sign that the oil market is recovering. I see. 

And when new capacity is virtually all in sustainable energy,  that means it's dying. 

I see.


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 14, 2013)

Tell PMZ to go read about the $Bill that California is plowing into Battery Farms just to try to preserve their investments in wind and solar. The costs are not even Tallied yet.. 

There's a thread "Renewables get more expensive in Cali" that shows you what extremes are gonna be required to attempt to put even MORE of the flaky power on their grid..


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 14, 2013)

PMZ said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



*And when new capacity is virtually all in sustainable energy, that means it's dying. *

Is that why the EIA says US use of renewables will climb from about 8% all the way to 11% by 2040?


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 14, 2013)

PMZ said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...




I see people getting real good jobs with Exxon.

I saw 1400 people locked out of their jobs at Solyndra, no warning whatever, 18 months after Obama landed on the U.S. Treasury like ugly on an ape for not supplying his political benefactors (owners of Solyndra) $535,000,000.00 of the taxpayers' money overnight. The check was in the mail in less than 24 hours.

_Quid pro quo_ disturbs many taxpayers. Too bad it doesn't bother you to see American families doing backbreaking work to supply terminal benefits to failed businesses because their owners threw a little money at a political candidate.


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 14, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...


Shilling for info for your term paper at someone else's expense?

Naughty, naughty!


----------



## RollingThunder (Nov 15, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



You two nitwits make it clear that the correct title of this thread should really be "*More Proof the 'Skeptics' are INSANE*"


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 15, 2013)

RollingThunder said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



I note you edited out the KQED video... Didn't watch it did ya? Because if you DID -- you wouldn't be calling folks who care about that bird carnage at Altamonte Pass nitwits. Don't think you EVER read or comment on evidence that's not tasty to you.

You know who NITWITS are??? Idiots that allow an 4000 turbine wind farm to be built right next door to the largest Golden Eagle brooding center in  North America.. Now THOSE are certified NITWITS...


----------



## RollingThunder (Nov 15, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Oh jeez, Toadthepatsy, are you in the fourth grade or just retarded?

*Energy subsidies*
From Wikipedia, the *free* encyclopedia

*Energy subsidies are measures that keep prices for consumers below market levels or for producers above market levels, or reduce costs for consumers and producers. Energy subsidies may be direct cash transfers to producers, consumers, or related bodies, as well as indirect support mechanisms, such as tax exemptions and rebates, price controls, trade restrictions, and limits on market access. They may also include energy conservation subsidies. The development of today's major modern energy industries have all relied on substantial subsidy support.

The global fossil fuel subsidies were $523 billion and renewable energy subsidies $88 billion in 2011.[1] 

Types of energy subsidies are:

* Direct financial transfers  grants to producers; grants to consumers; low-interest or preferential loans to producers.

* Preferential tax treatments  rebates or exemption on royalties, duties, producer levies and tariffs; tax credit; accelerated depreciation allowances on energy supply equipment.

* Trade restrictions  quota, technical restrictions and trade embargoes.

* Energy-related services provided by government at less than full cost  direct investment in energy infrastructure; public research and development.

* Regulation of the energy sector  demand guarantees and mandated deployment rates; price controls; market-access restrictions; preferential planning consent and controls over access to resources.

* Failure to impose external costs  environmental externality costs; energy security risks and price volatility costs.[4]

* Depletion Allowance  allows a deduction from gross income of up to ~27% for the depletion of exhaustible resources (oil, gas, minerals).

A 2011 study by the consulting firm Management Information Services, Inc. (MISI)[7] estimated the total historical federal subsidies for various energy sources over the years 1950-2010. The study found that oil, natural gas, and coal received $369 billion, $121 billion, and $104 billion (2010 dollars), respectively, or 70% of total energy subsidies over that period. Oil, natural gas, and coal benefitted most from percentage depletion allowances and other tax-based subsidies, but oil also benefitted heavily from regulatory subsidies such as exemptions from price controls and higher-than-average rates of return allowed on oil pipelines. The MISI report found that non-hydro renewable energy (primarily wind and solar) benefitted from $74 billion in federal subsidies, or 9% of the total, largely in the form of tax policy and direct federal expenditures on research and development (R&D). Nuclear power benefitted from $73 billion in federal subsidies, 9% of the total, largely in the form of R&D, while hydro power received $90 billion in federal subsidies, 12% of the total.

A 2009 study by the Environmental Law Institute[8] assessed the size and structure of U.S. energy subsidies over the 20022008 period. The study estimated that subsidies to fossil-fuel based sources amounted to approximately $72 billion over this period and subsidies to renewable fuel sources totaled $29 billion. The study did not assess subsidies supporting nuclear energy.

The three largest fossil fuel subsidies were:
1. Foreign tax credit ($15.3 billion)
2. Credit for production of non-conventional fuels ($14.1 billion)
3. Oil and Gas exploration and development expensing ($7.1 billion)

The three largest renewable fuel subsidies were:
1. Alcohol Credit for Fuel Excise Tax ($11.6 billion)
2. Renewable Electricity Production Credit ($5.2 billion)
3. Corn-Based Ethanol ($5.0 billion)

From civilian nuclear power to hydro, wind, solar, and shale gas, the United States federal government has played a central role in the development of new energy industries.[20]*


*Has there ever been a level energy playing field? Putting renewables subsidies in context*
20 Aug 2012
(excerpts)
*In a 2011 study of historical US energy subsidies published by DBL Investors, Nancy Pfund and Ben Healy analyse US federal government support for various energy industries during their formative years. For the coal industry this meant cheap land grants in the 19th century. For oil and gas it was tax incentives during the first half of the 20th century, followed by costs of regulation, civillian R&D and liability risk-shifting among others for nuclear power from the late 1940s. Finally, for modern renewables it was tax incentives from the early 1990s onward. Drawing on government, academic and NGO sources, Pfund and Healy find that when the first 15 years of subsidy life are compared, government support for the oil, gas and nuclear industries as a percentage of inflation-adjusted federal spending far outweighed the support granted to renewables. Taking a longer-term view and again adjusting for inflation, the authors find that between 1918 and 2009, the oil and gas industry received a cumulative $446.96 billion in subsidies compared to just $5.93 billion given to renewables in the years between 1994 and 2009. Meanwhile, the nuclear industry benefitted from a cumulative $185.38 billion in federal subsidies between 1947 and 1999.

Pfund and Healy conclude:
"Current renewable energy subsidies do not constitute an over-subsidized outlier when compared to the historical norm for emerging sources of energy. Rather [], federal incentives for early fossil fuel production and the nascent nuclear industry were much more robust than the support provided to renewables today."​The study doesn't just highlight the advantage the federal government gave oil, gas and nuclear in the form of subsidies. It also shows that the government continued the financial support as these industries matured, arguably enshrining a market distortion. Pfund and Healy uncover evidence of direct and indirect coal subsidies reaching back as far as 1789 when the US federal government enacted a tariff on imported coal. Coal is not included in the final total of subsidy amounts, however, due to a lack of reliable data reaching back to the industry's formative years in the early 1800s. But it's clear that coal continues to receive subsidies more than 200 years after the height of the Industrial Revolution. The US Energy Information Administration tallied federal government subsidies to the coal industry at $3.17 billion in 2007.*


----------



## westwall (Nov 15, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> Dang.....how interesting is this?
> 
> On the Warmist/Skeptics fight >>>>>
> 
> ...







I've been pointing that out for years...


----------



## RollingThunder (Nov 15, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> RollingThunder said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



Oh fecalhead, you and FoolishBoobie are sooooo clueless and brainwashed. You are too ignorant to have any awareness of the context or the proportions of the different ways that our human activities and other factors cause bird kills so you're easy meat for the fossil fuel industry propagandist who want to stifle their competition.

*Do wind turbines kill birds?*

*With U.S. dependency on foreign oil getting uncomfortably close to crisis levels, any viable alternative energy source is looking pretty good. With environmental damage from coal and gas-derived power already at crisis levels, even alternatives that are decades off are looking pretty great. Wind power, a viable energy source that costs far less than nuclear and coal power and contributes almost no pollutants to the environment, seems to many of us to be almost ideal.

But there are some people who disagree and are fighting the installation of new wind turbines in the United States. They cite bird mortality as an unacceptable side effect of wind-generated power. Through lawsuits and protests against pending legislation, they hope to save huge numbers of birds from death at the blades of massive wind turbines.

To most experts, though, there's a problem with the bird-mortality argument: The vast majority of research shows that wind turbines kill relatively few birds, at least compared with other man-made structures. The statistics are shocking if you consider just how many people are crying out against wind power for the birds' sake:

(U.S.)
Man-made structure/technology - Associated bird deaths per year 

Feral and domestic cats - Hundreds of millions [source: AWEA]

Power lines - 130 million -- 174 million [source: AWEA]

Windows (residential and commercial) - 100 million -- 1 billion [source: TreeHugger]

Pesticides - 70 million [source: AWEA]

Automobiles - 60 million -- 80 million [source: AWEA]

Lighted communication towers - 40 million -- 50 million [source: AWEA]

Wind turbines - 10,000 -- 40,000 [source: ABC]*


----------



## westwall (Nov 15, 2013)

RollingThunder said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > RollingThunder said:
> ...










The AWEA numbers are horse manure.  They know it.  You know it, and more importantly so does everyone else.


----------



## RollingThunder (Nov 15, 2013)

westwall said:


> RollingThunder said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



I know you're a retarded nutjob who just makes things up to try to support your braindead denier cult bullshit, so I'd certainly trust their figures over anything you say, walleyed.

Here's a published scientific paper on this topic.

*Contextualizing avian mortality: A preliminary appraisal of bird and bat fatalities from wind, fossil-fuel, and nuclear electricity*
Benjamin K. Sovacool, Energy Governance Program, Centre on Asia and Globalisation, 
Lee Kuan Yew School of Public Policy, National University of Singapore
Energy Policy - Volume 37, Issue 6, June 2009, Pages 22412248

*Abstract
This article explores the threats that wind farms pose to birds and bats before briefly surveying the recent literature on avian mortality and summarizing some of the problems with it. Based on operating performance in the United States and Europe, this study offers an approximate calculation for the number of birds killed per kWh generated for wind electricity, fossil-fuel, and nuclear power systems. The study estimates that wind farms and nuclear power stations are responsible each for between 0.3 and 0.4 fatalities per gigawatt-hour (GWh) of electricity while fossil-fueled power stations are responsible for about 5.2 fatalities per GWh. While this paper should be respected as a preliminary assessment, the estimate means that wind farms killed approximately seven thousand birds in the United States in 2006 but nuclear plants killed about 327,000 and fossil-fueled power plants 14.5 million. The paper concludes that further study is needed, but also that fossil-fueled power stations appear to pose a much greater threat to avian wildlife than wind and nuclear power technologies.*


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 15, 2013)

More k00k losing........dang......I find something every day!!!


It?s Not Just Winter, It?s a New Ice Age


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 15, 2013)

1,200 posts and climbing!! Domination by the clueless, denier, braindead cult!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 15, 2013)

What Do Green Groups Want More: Saving the Planet or Saving the Senate? - NationalJournal.com



yuk.......yuk........


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 15, 2013)

RollingThunder said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



*The three largest fossil fuel subsidies were:
1. Foreign tax credit ($15.3 billion)
2. Credit for production of non-conventional fuels ($14.1 billion)
3. Oil and Gas exploration and development expensing ($7.1 billion)*

1)All corporations can deduct taxes paid to foreign governments.
3)All corporations can deduct legitimate business expenses.

2)I agree, they should stop giving oil companies special credits for working on non-conventional fuels like corn and cellulosic ethanol.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 15, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> More k00k losing........dang......I find something every day!!!
> 
> 
> It?s Not Just Winter, It?s a New Ice Age



Japan slashes greenhouse gas reduction target

Tokyo said the new target for 2020 -- 3.8 percent below 2005 levels -- replaces an ambitious goal to slash emissions by one-quarter from 1990 levels.

The new target, which accounts for idling the country's nuclear reactors after the worst atomic accident in a generation, represents about a three percent rise over levels in 1990, the base year for the Kyoto Protocol, according to the environment ministry.

LOL!


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 15, 2013)

RollingThunder said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > RollingThunder said:
> ...


Ever seen a picture of a swan that was decapitated in the UK? The ornithologists there forced a wind farm out of their opportunistic area right next to swan breeding grounds. The pictures are not a pretty sight. The carcasses are gone in 48 hours due to carrion feeders.

Green companies keep what little evidence there is of large, endangered birds killed by their turbines out of sight that their myths may be perpetuated as cause for their inefficient delivery of power when needed may be marginalized as evidence their systems do not work when demand is at its peak.

To address your silly figures, green energy "scientists" lose their jobs when they rat out the truth to the press about the decimation of species that these seemingly innocent purveyors of inefficient power continue draining societies of capital that bring jobs to their countries.

What a nice little prophecy of screaming "show me real proof" is, when the figures are so skewed by bad ventures that will eventually go out of business anyway due to inefficient delivery in times of stress.

Every little creature is a gift from God.





These little boxer crabs won't have a chance when undersea turbines rev up and wipe them out in crucial breeding areas of their existence. What will you do when the greenies go after their habitat?


----------



## PMZ (Nov 15, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



I wouldn't trust that source for anyone's term paper.


----------



## PMZ (Nov 15, 2013)

Given AGW and peak oil,  why would any corporation or person oppose the inevitable change from temporary energy sources to permanent energy sources? 

Our,  as that question is typically framed,  what's in it for them? 

The answer to that is almost always money. 

The source of their payoffs is the same.  We,  the people. 

For fossil fuel corporations,  every carbon molecule still on earth,  as compared to in the atmosphere where they relocate them to, is a unit of profit. And,  as the decisions that we make on energy sources are measured in decades,  as they are based on the machinery necessary to extract the energy from its source,  the decision is made a decade or so before realization,  and determines fuel use for many decades after. What fossil fuel companies have to do to ensure their profitability is to make sure that there will always be machinery out there demanding their fuel,  until the last molecule has been turned into profit.

The denialists payoff is different.  Theirs is the risk that some of every dollar spent on machinery to harvest energy from permanent sources comes from their wallets, whereby the benefit is more to their children and grandchildren,  than to them. 

So,  it's all about money. And the corporate and personal greed that stems from,  it's only and always about me. 

A pitiful revelation about the miasma that conservatives have brought about in American culture.


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 15, 2013)

PMZ said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...


That's because you're in cahoots with people who have zero morality when it comes to reporting truth. Truth seems to be anything that gets in the way of their collecting undeserved foundation moneys procured by a systematic alteration of reports to the point of being fiction.


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 15, 2013)

RollingThunder said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > RollingThunder said:
> ...



Actually... The argument isn't even DEPENDENT on gross numbers.. They are bad enough.
But we SHOULD BE talking about ENVIRO impact on territories and breeding grounds.. 

THAT is the issue.. Species that ARE NOT migratory and are being EXTERMINATED from their range whenever a wind farm shows up..  The kill rates are ENOUGH to guarantee that in short order --- that area of turf will be VOID of that stationary breeding specie. 

Real simple Princess --- A massive wind farm will DENY THAT HABITAT to the resident avian species that breed there. 

Any other man-built structures would be DENIED a permit.. But you folks simply dont give a shit ---- do ya?


----------



## PMZ (Nov 15, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> Tell PMZ to go read about the $Bill that California is plowing into Battery Farms just to try to preserve their investments in wind and solar. The costs are not even Tallied yet..
> 
> There's a thread "Renewables get more expensive in Cali" that shows you what extremes are gonna be required to attempt to put even MORE of the flaky power on their grid..



The need for storage is about load timing.  There's much higher demand during the day,  when solar and wind are peaking than at night.  

One of the biggest storage capacities available will,  in the future, be the batteries in millions of electric cars, that can be moved from day or night by simple rate changes.


----------



## PMZ (Nov 15, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



You mean as compared to Fox Opinions,  propagandist to the GOP?


----------



## PMZ (Nov 15, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> RollingThunder said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Minor stuff compared to the alternative.  AGW.


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 15, 2013)

PMZ said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Tell PMZ to go read about the $Bill that California is plowing into Battery Farms just to try to preserve their investments in wind and solar. The costs are not even Tallied yet..
> ...



You're a true moron.. EVs are not part of the solution.. They represent about a potential LOAD INCREASE of about 33%. You are correct that solar and wind are merely PEAKER Sources of power --- not ALTERNATIVES.. You cannot even USE measurable amounts of wind on the grid without SOME storage unless you want to dump it into the ground when it spikes. CURRENTLY --- there's not enough to matter. But as Cali and Germany are discovering --- that limit to wind comes into play REAL QUICK. And it's literally gonna EASILY DOUBLE the cost of installed wind capacity.. All for a tech that HAS TO HAVE a 100% 24/7/365 REAL  generator to carry the demand reliably.. 

In fact in Japan --- where they LISTEN TO ENGINEERS AND NOT ECO-FRAUDS --- they never ALLOWED ANY WIND on their grid without a minimal amount of battery storage on site. You are promoting a hyped up fraud that will create a MONUMENTAL NEW waste stream falling upon the environment..


----------



## PMZ (Nov 15, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



EVs are inevitable. They will replace fuel burners.  The only variable is rate. 

You insist on acting like the 20th century just began.  Seemingly unlimited fossil fuels and the consequences of their waste not yet known. 

You are intellectually obsolete.


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 15, 2013)

PMZ said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



Let me show you exactly how irrevelent you are and why you are the ONLY USMB on ignore.  

Please answer the following question.. I've posted the answer at LEAST 10 times since you've been here..  READY?? 

*What TYPE of EV have I said that I WHOLEHEARTEDLY ENDORSE ?? And what FUEL does it run on?*

You're irrelevent because after 10K posts or so -- you haven't LEARNED or LISTENED. All you do is spew. You have no EXCUSE for not knowing my position on EVs.. After all I know ALL of your one position that you state over and over and over again.

Bonus offer --- answer the questions correctly --- and I wont continue to IGNORE YOU...


----------



## RollingThunder (Nov 15, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Your vastly inflated sense of self importance is very amusing, fecalhead, but in fact you're just just another ignorant bamboozled retard without a clue about what is actually happening. Nobody cares what you "_have said_" about EVs because it's obvious you don't know your butt from a hole in the ground in the first place.

Your fantasies and myths about intermittency and the, in your mind, 'eternal' need to keep gas fired power plants spinning to cover grid fluctuation are what is "_intellectually obsolete_", you clueless cretin.

*Solution to Renewable Energy's Intermittency Problem: More Renewable Energy*
Scientific American
Dec 12, 2012

*The Intermittency of Wind and Solar: Is It Only Intermittently a Problem?*


And that's not even considering the development and deployment of advanced energy storage systems, which are already being manufactured.


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 15, 2013)

RollingThunder said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



Obviously, you're not informed.. Want to see $500Mill of "advanced energy storage systems" looks like??????? 






All $500Mill of it.. (and that's made in China.. In the US, delivered and operating, you're looking at TWICE that amount)

And that's just enough to store the energy from 18 WindMills for about 4 hours or 2 hours at their RATED output.. Check out the thread I posted called "Renewables in Cali just got more Expensive".. You know --- the thread where NOT ONE of you defending this GIANT WASTE OF MONEY made a single comment.

Can YOU answer the question that asked PMZ?? What have I said about Electric Vehicles? 
If you call me names for something --- you SHOULD BE ABLE to tell me the position I took on the topic? Wanna make it interesting??  How about if you can't answer that question, you end up the 2nd poster that I've ever put on ignore??


----------



## HenryBHough (Nov 15, 2013)

Oregon may well be the first state to require new vehicles be powered by wind but only with the use of transparent sails so they don't mess up the "viewshed".


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 15, 2013)

PMZ said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...


 All the Dimmies sing the same sad song about Fox, and it goes like this: "You light up my lies...."


----------



## PMZ (Nov 15, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



I've never seen more compelling evidence of the power of brain washing and propaganda than the conservative cult created by Fox Opinions. 

Talk about in goose step about every single detail of every single issue. It is amazing.  

And every day they come to places like this and get proven wrong in so many ways,  but reject all of that learning out of hand because it's not what the Fox boobs and boobies said. 

They can be told anything at all by THE PARTY and never question a thing.  

Anybody who doesn't rank that power among the biggest threats that democracy has ever faced is in big time denial.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 15, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Given AGW and peak oil,  why would any corporation or person oppose the inevitable change from temporary energy sources to permanent energy sources?
> 
> Our,  as that question is typically framed,  what's in it for them?
> 
> ...



*Given AGW and peak oil, why would any corporation or person oppose the inevitable change from temporary energy sources to permanent energy sources? *

Given that it's inevitable, why waste trillions in tax dollars to force it early?

When the market decided crude oil worked better and cheaper than whale oil, the market shifted.

When the market decides more expensive and less reliable "green energy" is better than reliable fossil fuels, the market will make that shift. Stop wasting tax dollars on Solyndras.


----------



## PMZ (Nov 15, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Given AGW and peak oil,  why would any corporation or person oppose the inevitable change from temporary energy sources to permanent energy sources?
> ...



As I said,  what fuel that any energy creator uses has about a 10 year lead time. It takes that long from start to finish for a project to result in energy available from whatever source is chosen to materialize.  Much,  much longer for nuclear. 

All of that comes from private funding.  

What the government is doing is investing in the technology because no other source makes sense. Why should each power company,  for example,  fund PV cell or battery technology when the need for and benefit from it will accrue to all of us.  Given that,  why shouldn't we all invest? 

Most other subsidies are loan guarantees which are required at this stage because no private investors will take the risk.  Again,  why not spread the risk to everyone? 

Every major technilogical change has come about this same way.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 15, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



*Why should each power company, for example, fund PV cell or battery technology when the need for and benefit from it will accrue to all of us.*

Private companies will invest when they decide the reward is worth the risk.

*Given that,  why shouldn't we all invest? *

Feel free to invest your own private funds. Leave my tax dollars out of it.

Government is notoriously awful when it comes to funding "green energy". 
I could give you a list of the expensive failures where money was given to Obama supporters, but I'm sure you've already seen them.


----------



## PMZ (Nov 15, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



" Private companies will invest when they decide the reward is worth the risk."

Private companies will invest when they decide the reward TO THEM is worth the risk TO THEM.

Keep in mind that there's no such thing as business.  Only millions of businesses each trying to optimize only themselves,  and only financially. 

The only way impacts on all of us are managed is by government. 

Thats why your statement,  "Government is notoriously awful when it comes to funding "green energy" begs the question,  compared to whom? They are the only one in the business of satisfying all of us.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 15, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



*Private companies will invest when they decide the reward TO THEM is worth the risk TO THEM.*

No kidding, ya idjit!
Look around, those decisions are responsible for your high standard of living.

Obama will invest my money when he decides the reward TO OBAMA outweighs the risk TO MY MONEY. Which is everytime.

*"Government is notoriously awful when it comes to funding "green energy" begs the question,  compared to whom?*

Compared to people risking their own money. 

*They are the only one in the business of satisfying all of us.*

You may be satisfied with the money wasted on Solyndra. I'm not.


----------



## PMZ (Nov 15, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Clearly if people like you were in charge we would not have had the pony express,  the Telegraph,  the railroads,  automobile roads,  the telephone,  airplanes,  computers,  the Internet,  sustainable energy, or EVs.  Without global leadership in those things go we would not have global leadership. 

One of the most important reasons to keep conservatives out of government and business.


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 15, 2013)

PMZ said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...


 Project much?


----------



## PMZ (Nov 15, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



I report behavior that's demonstrated in posts here.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 15, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



Obviously no advances ever happened without government giving tax money to political cronies. Why do we bother with the private sector at all?
We should just let government spend all the money in the economy.
They obviously do a better job than individuals do.


----------



## westwall (Nov 15, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...










500 watts, all the time, any time....


----------



## PMZ (Nov 15, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



That's not what I said,  is it.


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 16, 2013)

Epic levels of lose......more classic examples!! Reminds us all........


*Its not 2006 anymore!!!* 




Aussies buck environmentalists, fight to repeal global warming taxes | The Daily Caller


More evidence that the climate crusaders who troll around this forum navigate their life experience in space. There are dozens of posts in this thread and just as many links which display in crystal clear manner that there is virtually zero linkage in the &#8220;consensus&#8221; science claims and their impact on how the world is creating energy. Virtually none. Below is yet another link that decimates the rhetoric of the global warming k00ks. Green energy is getting its sack ripped off anywhere you look around the world. Far less subsidies now in the EU and now&#8230;..and who ever thunk it&#8230;&#8230;Australia, the most progressive &#8220;green&#8221; country on earth. The electorate is saying &#8220;F YOU!!&#8221; to all these high energy costs via carbon taxes. Cap and Trade is dead here in the US going on 5 years now and Im still laughing about it.



Indeed&#8230;&#8230;..somebody from the Domination Matrix serves up a deuce to the face of each climate nutter on here almost every day for weeks now on this thread. Evidence of them being pwned can be seen when reading the off the wall angry mental case rants we see from the usual suspects&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;because the Matrix dishes out public humiliation at such a high rate of frequency as to make the k00ks look laughable to any curious onlooker who wanders into this forum.



In 2013&#8230;&#8230;..nobody gives a flying fcukk about global warming. People are far too caught up in the crappy state of the country to care. And 100% certain, the people have zero interest in paying double the electric bill via carbon takes, thus, the oil continues to flow like a mofu and King Coal moves like a tidal wave through EU nations in 2013. Then there is natural gas kicking booty-booty.


winning


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 16, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > More k00k losing........dang......I find something every day!!!
> ...






Todd.....awesome find!!! More k00k losing.


Maybe they'll up their font to 48 point for maximum losing effect!!! I don't think Thunders is big enough myself!!!!


----------



## PMZ (Nov 16, 2013)

One has to wonder how long Skook whined about the horseless carriage or the iron horse or the airplane replacing real horses.  Decades for sure.


----------



## Abraham3 (Nov 16, 2013)

PMZ said:


> I've never seen more compelling evidence of the power of brain washing and propaganda than the conservative cult created by Fox Opinions.
> 
> Talk about in goose step about every single detail of every single issue. It is amazing.
> 
> ...



It has to do with a democracy's need for an "informed electorate".  Fox is working in the opposite direction.


----------



## PMZ (Nov 16, 2013)

Abraham3 said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > I've never seen more compelling evidence of the power of brain washing and propaganda than the conservative cult created by Fox Opinions.
> ...



All it takes is a little knowledge of history to understand the threat that propaganda poses,  especially to a democracy. It is irresistible to certain personality types.  And they are completely unaware of having fallen for it.


----------



## Abraham3 (Nov 16, 2013)

What I don't understand with Fox is the fairly commonly-held opinion that admits Fox's conservative bias but believes it's not only acceptable but desirable because of the perceived liberal bias in other networks.  What seems lacking is an honest desire for objective news sources.  Fans of Fox seem to WANT to hear biased news.  Even those that might admit other sources are objective - or at least less subjective - prefer to listen to Fox.  Of course we all like having our predispositions verified.  But don't we all also like to learn?  Can it be satisfying to learn material we know is flawed?  I just don't get it.


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 16, 2013)

westwall said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



Maybe we can get him when it's time to refile his license with the Troll Communications Commission..


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 16, 2013)

Abraham3 said:


> What I don't understand with Fox is the fairly commonly-held opinion that admits Fox's conservative bias but believes it's not only acceptable but desirable because of the perceived liberal bias in other networks.  What seems lacking is an honest desire for objective news sources.  Fans of Fox seem to WANT to hear biased news.  Even those that might admit other sources are objective - or at least less subjective - prefer to listen to Fox.  Of course we all like having our predispositions verified.  But don't we all also like to learn?  Can it be satisfying to learn material we know is flawed?  I just don't get it.



Yes that's true. We want to hear BOTH SIDES.. We DONT want a Walter Cronkite or a Dan Rather CHOOSING what they consider neutral stories.. Those standards went out with the concept of Mayberry RFD and respect for parents.. Actually went away when the NY Times started turning left during the FDR admin...

The only reason this doesn't work --- is that the press are incompetent and choose to use the SAME MORONS as "experts" over and over and over again.. 300Mill folks in America, and all MSNBC or FOX can find to put on are same 50?


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 16, 2013)

So besides ThinkProgress, DailyKOS, and skepticalscience --- Abraham --- what other "unbiased" sources are on your list?


----------



## PMZ (Nov 16, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> Abraham3 said:
> 
> 
> > What I don't understand with Fox is the fairly commonly-held opinion that admits Fox's conservative bias but believes it's not only acceptable but desirable because of the perceived liberal bias in other networks.  What seems lacking is an honest desire for objective news sources.  Fans of Fox seem to WANT to hear biased news.  Even those that might admit other sources are objective - or at least less subjective - prefer to listen to Fox.  Of course we all like having our predispositions verified.  But don't we all also like to learn?  Can it be satisfying to learn material we know is flawed?  I just don't get it.
> ...



I've never come across a conservative that even understands that there is more than one side. The Fox Opinions side.


----------



## PMZ (Nov 16, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> So besides ThinkProgress, DailyKOS, and skepticalscience --- Abraham --- what other "unbiased" sources are on your list?



Skepticalscience.com is probably the most precise climate science site on the Internet. If you think that they are not objective than, simply, you are not objective and probably are incapable of understanding climate science.

Prove me wrong. Find something there that is not completely scientifically objective.


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 18, 2013)

Global warming rally in Calgary draws only 50 people..........due to snow!!!!!








Anti-pipeline protesters gather in Calgary to decry climate change | Calgary | News | Calgary Sun


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 18, 2013)

*"Climate scientists warm to nuclear power"*

Nuke Huggers? Why Some Climate Scientists Are Warming To Nuclear Power - Forbes



Great.....these people are so fucked up. This means we all lose.......imho.


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 18, 2013)

Japan ditches UN CO2 target.........

Japan sets new emissions target in setback to UN treaty talks




Ask me if I'm laughing?


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 18, 2013)

*w

i

n

n

i

n

g*


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 20, 2013)

And more k00k losing..........



*Drill, Baby, Drill: U.S. Energy Revolution Being Heard Round the World, Yergin Says*

..By Aaron Task  Tue, Nov 19, 2013 


In Europe, for example, there are concerns about the growth in shale gas giving America a tremendous advantage for manufacturing that could cause the EU to be less competitive. Russia and China are also paying very close attention, he says.

Not surprisingly, the biggest impact of Americas energy boom  North Dakotas Bakken shale alone is expected to top 1 million barrels per day by year-end  is most acutely being felt by members of the Organization of Petroleum Exporting Countries, a.k.a. OPEC, says Yergin.

Total U.S. energy production has risen 56% since 2008 and the increase alone  never mind preexisting output -- is bigger than the entire output of 8 of OPECs 12 members, Yergin notes, suggesting America's boom is putting pressure on West African producers like Nigeria, which used to ship most of their crude to East Coast refineries. "They're being turned away now because of oil coming from North Dakota by rail and barge to places like Philadelphia,"he says. "Those producers are having to look to Asia."

Thus, the International Energy Agencys annual World Energy Outlook last week is of acute interest to OPEC members. *The IEA predicts America will surpass Saudi Arabia as the worlds largest oil producer by 2015*, a development that generated major headlines here. Less discussed was the IEAs accompanying forecast that American production will plateau by 2020 and decline soon thereafter, putting OPEC back in the pole position by 2030.


Drill, Baby, Drill: U.S. Energy Revolution Being Heard ?Round the World, Yergin Says | Daily Ticker - Yahoo Finance







Like I keep saying.......the science isn't mattering.


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 20, 2013)




----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 22, 2013)

This is becoming a whole page of epic LOSE!!!


Fisker costs the taxpayers 120 million!!! >>>

Taxpayers lose $139 million on Fisker Automotive loan | The Daily Caller


Meanwhile, the state of New York is having to cut 10% out of the OPWDD budget for the developmentally disabled ( the people I serve as an administrator ) for the next 5 years......well over 100 million in block grant slashes.......so we can continue with the idea's of the k00k left.


Awesome stuff!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 26, 2013)

More epic k00k losing..........


*Is there any point to the international climate change negotiations?*

 By Geoffrey Lean    November 25th, 2013


Climate negotiations are like Groundhog Day blended with Alice Through the Looking Glass. The latest round, which ended in Warsaw this weekend  ended just like most of its predecessors  in forging just enough agreement to keep the talks going for another year, while doing little to address the challenges posed by global warming. In my Telegraph column this weekend I suggest that these have been some of the longest running, and most ineffectual, negotiations in history.


Is there any point to the international climate change negotiations? ? Telegraph Blogs


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## westwall (Nov 26, 2013)

PMZ said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > So besides ThinkProgress, DailyKOS, and skepticalscience --- Abraham --- what other "unbiased" sources are on your list?
> ...









  What a joke.  Only a certified loon could make such a claim.


----------



## PMZ (Nov 26, 2013)

The Skook parade.


----------



## PMZ (Nov 26, 2013)

westwall said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Running from facts is a dead-end job.  They never stop coming.  You never stop running.


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 26, 2013)

Hey West......how epic is the level of pwn on page 85??!!


The winning is a fucking hoot!!!





We had laughable climate summits......climate protests that get snowed out.........Japan lowering emission mandates.......US to pass Saudi Arabia as largest oil producer in 2015......taxpayers getting hosed by Fisker to a tune of 120 million.........the Aussies fighting to repeal global warming taxes........green groups having zero impact on climate legislation...........


Its called perpetual lose..........and Im laughing..........


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 27, 2013)

The skook parade is BACK......with another episode of climate crusader losing!!!!!

Climate Change Summit in Warsaw, Poland is a disaster >>>>

Calling the Climate-Change Bluff



Countries like Poland and Japan and many others punt on the Kyoto emissions agreements. Shady scientists and shoddy science plus prohibitive taxes = FUCK THIS SHIT!!!


----------



## Abraham3 (Nov 28, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> So besides ThinkProgress, DailyKOS, and skepticalscience --- Abraham --- what other "unbiased" sources are on your list?



I have never heard of ThinkProgress and do not visit DailyKOS (at least I can honestly say I have never typed either URL into a browser).  I do visit Skeptical Science.com, RealClimate.org, NSIDC, NCDC, NOAA, NASA and will follow links I find on CNN, BBC, CBS, NPR and PBS, particularly if they point to edu sites.  Those are what I consider the likeliest to be objective and accurate.

  I expect (and am RARELY disappointed) to find subjective and inaccurate data on sites likes WattsUpWithThat, ClimateAudit, ClimateDepot, ClimateSkeptic and the British tabloids that inexplicably feature so prominently in this 'debate'.  I expect the same from folks like Anthony Watts, Bob Tisdale, Roger Pielke Sr, Roy Spencer, Christopher Monckton, Steve McIntyre, Willie Soon, Sallie Bailunas, Richard Lindzen, Chris DeFreitas, Don Easterbrook, William Happer, David Legates and S Fred Singer. 

ABRAHAM'S ACCEPTABLE SITES FOR CLIMATE INFORMATION (AASCI)

Global Warming and Climate Change skepticism examined

RealClimate: Climate science from climate scientists

National Snow and Ice Data Center (NSIDC)

National Climatic Data Center (NCDC) | The world's largest active archive of weather and climate data producing and supplying data and publications for the world.

NOAA - National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration - Climate Resrouces

Climate Change: Vital Signs of the Planet


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 28, 2013)

Abraham3 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > So besides ThinkProgress, DailyKOS, and skepticalscience --- Abraham --- what other "unbiased" sources are on your list?
> ...






HOLY MOTHER OF GOD


Many of these people think that there are no special interests attached to climate science......that their intentions are purely over concern for the environment. Fascinating to me......the level of pure naïve. I get it with teenagers or 20-somethings being hopelessly duped but older board members being unable to extract themselves from the matrix to any degree of curiosity..........fascinating!!


Either way though.......as has been hyper-clearly conveyed just in the last 2 pages of this thread ( nothing to say of the prior 84 pages  )......the data with the science isn't mattering.

Whats the analogy?



Fringe thinking is still gay no matter how you cut it........somebody could argue for decades and argue with people that this woman has beautiful tits >>>







But how many people who have the real conception of nice tits are eventually going to come around to buying that? No elaboration needed. Similarly, the climate k00ks can post up thousands of links on climate data "proving" their point........but like with the fringe tit guys, there is a disconnect. Its not mattering for dick. Energy continues to be produced by fossil fuels.......in gargantuan amounts compared to renewables.


Non fringe thinking >>>>









In other words........threr is an objective reality out there in radioland. But not to the climate k00ks.


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 28, 2013)

To further illustrate the level of naïve of the climate crusaders on this board........here is an article from GreenTech.com entitled "5 Clean Energy Turkeys for 2013"

LMAO.....its is a crybaby article illustrating how badly the environmental mental cases are LOSING!!! Its like a football player spiking the football and doing a facial dance after a touchdown.........but his team is now losing the game 58-7 !!!



The 5 Biggest Clean Energy Turkeys of 2013 « Breaking Energy - Energy industry news, analysis, and commentary


----------



## Abraham3 (Nov 28, 2013)

I love the Rush fills out that faux leather jacket.  Gives me chills.  What a MAN!


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 28, 2013)

Abraham3 said:


> I love the Rush fills out that faux leather jacket.  Gives me chills.  What a MAN!













Indeed.....his taste in fashion sure blows, but dang if the guy doesn't ALWAYS nail it. Sooner or later, everything comes to pass as stated by Mr Limbaugh. Said waaaaaaaaaaaay back in 1995 that global warming was a hoax and a fad.......and sure enough, here we are in 2013 and nobody cares anymore. Also said in 1995 that fossil fuels would be dominating through the 21st century no matter what crock of shit reality the global warming k00ks were pushing. Nailed that too


How laughable.......but if slamming his taste of fashion scores you a win, God bless ya!!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 28, 2013)

So you're going to throw all of science down the toilet...

This is winning to you. wow.


----------



## itfitzme (Nov 28, 2013)

Matthew said:


> So you're going to throw all of science down the toilet...
> 
> This is winning to you. wow.



Sticking their fingers in their ears, closing their eyes tightly, and humming loudly is winning.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 28, 2013)

Matthew said:


> So you're going to throw all of science down the toilet...
> 
> This is winning to you. wow.



Not spending tens of trillions to reduce CO2 by a tiny amount is throwing out science? LOL!


----------



## westwall (Nov 28, 2013)

PMZ said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...







Please do let us know when they actually present some then.  What a silly, silly person.


----------



## PMZ (Nov 28, 2013)

westwall said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Climate science is all about the facts of AGW.  Climate politics is all about what people wish was true.


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 28, 2013)

Matthew said:


> So you're going to throw all of science down the toilet...
> 
> This is winning to you. wow.




s0n.....its like this........

Not sure if you have a family and real responsibilities or not, but lots and lots of people do = society.

I'd love to go out tomorrow and throw down $1,000 on Powerball tickets in hopes of hitting easy street for the rest of my life. Not in a position to do it though. You don't go rolling the dice based on luck of the draw. Maybe if the odds are 2:1......I go for it.


Lets say tomorrow I embrace the science 100%. So.....what next? What if 100 million people in this country demand action now? Are they willing to make the necessary tradeoffs? And what are those tradeoffs to go green???

To name just a few significant tradeoffs..........





Throw away your cell phone
Junk your car and buy a bike.
OK a 20% increase in income taxes ( to support the people who lose jobs )
Be OK with a vastly lower standard of living.....give up virtually all creature comforts
.



Oh.......and here is the kicker.......the leaders have to tell you, "Well......we're not sure this will reverse climate change, but we hope so!!!!





Matthew........do you see why I am always laughing my ass off on this forum??!!! Because I connected the reality dots long, long ago with this shit. It is apparent that some people cant.


Sorry.....but I cant help you or these other people.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 28, 2013)

The trade offs is a 30-100 mile/charge electric car and 3 kw of solar on your roof. The government could mandate it.

It is that easy. 

Heck, if society would bring fusion online = even better.


----------



## westwall (Nov 28, 2013)

PMZ said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...










If climatologists had any facts they wouldn't need to falsify data now would they.


----------



## westwall (Nov 28, 2013)

Matthew said:


> The trade offs is a 30-100 mile/charge electric car and 3 kw of solar on your roof. The government could mandate it.
> 
> It is that easy.
> 
> Heck, if society would bring fusion online = even better.








If it was a good idea the government wouldn't NEED to mandate it Matthew.  That's the point.  If something works well there's no need to threaten people with violence to do it.

You're starting down a slippery slope that has a very bad end.  I suggest you think more about what you post.


----------



## PMZ (Nov 28, 2013)

westwall said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



They never have,  except as reported on Faux Opinions.


----------



## westwall (Nov 28, 2013)

PMZ said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...








Sure thing mr. ostrich.  How does it feel to live your life deaf, and blind?


----------



## PMZ (Nov 28, 2013)

westwall said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Show us some evidence.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 28, 2013)

Matthew said:


> The trade offs is a 30-100 mile/charge electric car and 3 kw of solar on your roof. The government could mandate it.
> 
> It is that easy.
> 
> Heck, if society would bring fusion online = even better.



Yes, the government should mandate expensive, unreliable energy.
That'll make America great again.


----------



## PMZ (Nov 28, 2013)

westwall said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > The trade offs is a 30-100 mile/charge electric car and 3 kw of solar on your roof. The government could mandate it.
> ...



"If it was a good idea the government wouldn't NEED to mandate it" to all of the people who operate on a multiple century time frame.


----------



## PMZ (Nov 28, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > The trade offs is a 30-100 mile/charge electric car and 3 kw of solar on your roof. The government could mandate it.
> ...



No mandate that I know about.  Private energy companies are deciding how best to invest.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 28, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



That's right, private energy companies building natural gas plants with their own money.
Building "green energy" plants with tax dollars.


----------



## PMZ (Nov 28, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Now you're running away from your mandate bull shit.


----------



## PMZ (Nov 28, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



You mean like sports stadiums are built.


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 28, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Absolutely. Also, private energy companies have done quite a bit of research and found solutions to making more efficient scrubbers in their coal plants to avoid air pollution. They keep pushing for under 99% clean air from all their plants, and returning cooled waters to streams for the maintenance of healthy natural fish populations as well.

Private industries must learn from their mistakes. Otherwise, they couldn't stay in business.

Government in businesses can raise rates fivefold in a handful of years (TVA, 1970s) and major improvements often come under the scrutiny of a Congressional committee that has other things to do, so may have to table the discussion for months before granting funds for something that will save money in the long run. Even when scrubbers can clean the air, a POTUS determined to get rid of coal usage can close down existing plants citing anything else except that the POTUS saying he would get rid of coal generating plants if given the chance.

[ame="http://youtu.be/SK6HzdXpCQw"]Obama Wants to Bankrupt Coal Plants - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://youtu.be/iJ55UzAsp6M"]Obama/Joe Biden "No Coal Plants Here in America" - YouTube[/ame]

They ought to be ashamed of themselves for being behind the times, and for ignoring exactly how clean the new scrubbers are making already-existing coal generation. Joe Biden's threat and fear-mongering were based on history older than 30 years ago, and 40 in some areas.

PMZ: If Biden's hysterical rhetoric isn't a mandate against coal generation, I don't know what is!


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 28, 2013)

LMAO.....try taking coal away from Pennsylvania = red state in presidential elections forever.

The k00ks don't quite understand that political/energy link. But I do as do the Domination Matrix in here......that's why we step into this forum every day and win. It is the definitive example of the phrase, "It is what it is!!"

Only the k00ks don't get it.......which makes this a hoot of a place for the Domination Matrix........we get to come in every day and do this >>>>>  


Look at this thread!!! It is heading like a bullet train to 2,000 posts. Because the k00ks have to fall all over themselves with the gay retort that gets shit on the same day.



Cheesedicks still have NO answer to this gem ( from the Obama EIA by the way ) >>>


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 28, 2013)

There's nothing wrong with wind, solar or renewable energy.

That is all that needs to be understood.


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 28, 2013)

There's nothing wrong with renewable energy.

One day humanity will be forced to use it.


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 28, 2013)

Matthew said:


> There's nothing wrong with wind, solar or renewable energy.
> 
> That is all that needs to be understood.





I agree s0n........almost everybody agrees. But its never going to be anything more than a fringe energy source. Like I said......its just the way it is.


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 28, 2013)

Matthew said:


> There's nothing wrong with renewable energy.
> 
> One day humanity will be forced to use it.





s0n......write it down. You'll be in your box a long, long, long time so don't sweat it!!!


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 28, 2013)

Matthew said:


> There's nothing wrong with renewable energy.
> 
> One day humanity will be forced to use it.



In the next Dark Ages maybe..  You dont run a modern semi foundry or surgical suite on renewables.  Course if we all live Yurts, give up on advanced medicine and automation and there is no life after sundown   --- I suppose it could happen....


----------



## PMZ (Nov 28, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



You can scrub fossil fuel products of combustion all day,  but it has no impact on CO2 and therefore AGW.


----------



## PMZ (Nov 28, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > There's nothing wrong with wind, solar or renewable energy.
> ...



So,  when fossil fuels are gone,  it's back to the caves?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 29, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



Not my mandate bullshit. Try again.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 29, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



Yup, two wastes of taxpayer money, sports stadiums and "green energy".

End them both, now!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 29, 2013)

Matthew said:


> There's nothing wrong with wind, solar or renewable energy.
> 
> That is all that needs to be understood.



That's right, if you spend your own money on them.

Stop using taxpayer funds.


----------



## IanC (Nov 29, 2013)

Abraham3 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > So besides ThinkProgress, DailyKOS, and skepticalscience --- Abraham --- what other "unbiased" sources are on your list?
> ...





this is one of the main stumbling blocks to communication between warmers and skeptics. you do not like the attitude or focus of people like McIntyre or Watts, so you automatically dismiss anything they say. its a catch-22.

where do you go to seek out possible criticisms of new papers and studies? no where, if it goes through peer review it is good enough for you, right? what about papers that make it through pal review with obvious (or even not so obvious) mistakes? climate science is a closed shop and private criticisms are kept behind closed doors, with the public no wiser, as climategate and the recent release of the SkS secret forum comments make blatantly clear.

I dont care if you dislike McIntyre, etc but their questions and criticisms must be answered. actually you do yourself a disservice by ignoring Climate Audit and the others because that is where the discussion with 'real' scientists happens, often with the climate scientists having to back down from their claims. Way, Marcott, Gergis, Steig, etc. I guarantee you will learn more about science and statistics at Climate Audit than anywhere else, especially in the grey areas.


----------



## PMZ (Nov 29, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > There's nothing wrong with wind, solar or renewable energy.
> ...



How about taxpayers subsidizing out of sight fossil fuel costs as rising global demand meets falling supply and expensive extraction and refining? Should we have to subsidize the stupidity that created not being prepared for such a predictable event?


----------



## PMZ (Nov 29, 2013)

IanC said:


> Abraham3 said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Climate science has been created by the IPCC.  Step by step.  Those that are current in it wrote AR5. That's the definitive document for the current state of climate science.  It's the foundation for what's to follow.  

You keep addressing the politics.  Don't confuse them with the science.


----------



## itfitzme (Nov 29, 2013)

IanC said:


> Abraham3 said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Well, no, actually they don't need to be answered anymore than a three year old insecently asking "why" must be answered.  The reason is because they ask stupid questions that they need to figure out themselves and refuse to accept the answers they get.


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 29, 2013)

PMZ said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...




s0n......have you ever heard of quantum computers? Geez.....they are building robots to fight wars, which will be operational in the next decade. I trust technology will take care of our energy needs in the coming decades. ( but only if the government gets the fuck out of the way ).  In the meantime, me and about 300 million other Americans aren't quite ready to go back to candlelight and using Our Gang communications systems, nor are we big on riding a bike to work. Solar and wind are gay........that's 18th century technology s0n. Anyway......the whole recent discussion is immaterial to the point of the thread. Fossil fuels will dominate for decades and decades because 300 million people in this country think it is the shit!!!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 29, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



*How about taxpayers subsidizing out of sight fossil fuel costs*

Where are they doing that? Be specific.

*Should we have to subsidize the stupidity that created not being prepared for such a predictable event?*

Forcing us to subsidize less reliable, more expensive "renewable energy" is the stupidity here.


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 29, 2013)

PMZ said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> > Abraham3 said:
> ...





This guy missed a few memo's along the way.


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 29, 2013)

But here is how the Obama administration see's the science mattering where energy is concerned............








Hmmm.....but the AGW nutters say "don't confuse the science with politics"!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 29, 2013)

God this forum is a hoot!!!!


----------



## itfitzme (Nov 29, 2013)

Oh, the energy projections will change.


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 29, 2013)

itfitzme said:


> Oh, the energy projections will change.


----------



## PMZ (Nov 29, 2013)

One thing you've got to give the Skook,  is he never allows facts to dilute his sit down comedy routine.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 29, 2013)

PMZ said:


> One thing you've got to give the Skook,  is he never allows facts to dilute his sit down comedy routine.



Just like you never let the facts dilute your greed for taxpayer subsidies for unreliable energy.


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 29, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> But here is how the Obama administration see's the science mattering where energy is concerned............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


PMZ said:


> One thing you've got to give the Skook, is he never allows facts to dilute his sit down comedy routine.


 
There you go again, PMZ, projecting with a whine again. 

Boo freakin' hoo.


----------



## itfitzme (Nov 29, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> itfitzme said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, the energy projections will change.



You got that right, what I say, not you.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 29, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > IanC said:
> ...



If that was possible it would be a fucking dream. Society would save trillions of dollars in exploration, man hours and infrastructure to transport.  In such a case every home would probably have 2-3kw of solar on  each roof and it would cost "hundreds of dollars" to do so. 

IF SUCH HAPPENED, YOU would also have it.  As it would be by far the economic choice.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 29, 2013)

What would need to happen for that?
1. Solar going to probably 40% at $100-150/kw
2. Next generation batteries for storage(air battries being worked on right now) with 5-10 times the density of today. This would store the energy and spread it over time.
3. larger turbines...Denmark is working on a 8 gw single wind turbine.  Higher and bigger area = more power.
4. The batteries talked about in 2# within electric cars and able to recharge within 30 minutes.

That would kill the current kings of electricy. This is exactly why Obama is spend the r@d as it would be vastly better.


----------



## westwall (Nov 29, 2013)

PMZ said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...








Zero empirical data to support the failed theory of CO2 driving temperatures.  All physical evidence shows the opposite.  Thanks for playing but you're flat wrong.


----------



## westwall (Nov 29, 2013)

PMZ said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...










Well, you want to send us there NOW.  I'll take later thanks.


----------



## westwall (Nov 29, 2013)

PMZ said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> > Abraham3 said:
> ...









Wow, you are one colossally ignorant moron.


1644 - 1813:    Weather DiariesBen Franklin, George Washington, Thomas Jefferson. 

1814:               U.S. Army Surgeon General directs medical corps to gather weather data at forts.  

1870:               A National Weather Program was started within the U.S. Signal Corps.

1881:               Governors urged to establish state weather services.  ND statehood in 1889.

1890:               National Weather Program transferred to USDA.   Renamed US Weather Bureau.

1893:               Cooperative Weather Network authorized within the USDA Weather Bureau.  Merged with existing state networks in 1895 for standardization.

1941:               Weather Bureau transferred to U.S. Dept Commerce (USDC).

1952:               National Weather Records Processing Center (WRPC) moved to Asheville, North Carolina in January.          

1954:               Dr. Helmut Landsberg started the U.S. Weather Bureaus National State Climatologist Program.   

1965:               USDC reorganized;   Environmental Science Services Administration formed to oversee weather and climate.  

1966:               Weather Bureau renamed the ESSA National Weather Service (NWS), and National Data Center in Ashville NC renamed the ESSA Environmental Data Service.

1970:               ESSA was renamed the National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration (NOAA).

1973:               National State Climatologist Program terminated.  Governors urged to establish state funded State climatologist Programs.  

1976:               American Association of State Climatologists (AASC) organized.  The Environmental Data Service was renamed the National Climatic Center.

1978:               National Climate Program Act passed by Congress after years of effort by many climatologists, but it was never funded.  National Climate Program Office (NCPO) was created.  

1981:               North Central (NC) Regional Research Committee on Agricultural Meteorology-Climatology (NC-94) obtained grant from the NCPO to establish a Regional Climate Center (RCC) as a 5-year demonstration project.   It was established by bid at the Illinois State Water Survey (ISWS). 

1983:               The National Climatic Center was renamed the National Climatic Data Center (NCDC).

1986:               The RCC demonstration project was successful.   NCPO worked to establish similar centers across the country.  The effort succeeded, but I dont know the year.  







Climatological History


----------



## westwall (Nov 29, 2013)

PMZ said:


> One thing you've got to give the Skook,  is he never allows facts to dilute his sit down comedy routine.








Lookin' in the mirror again I see...


----------



## IanC (Nov 29, 2013)

PMZ said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> > Abraham3 said:
> ...





Are you just too stupid to be able to understand what is being discussed at Climate Audit? Do you have any knowledge about the data sets or methodologies being used? They talk about the nuts and bolts that build climate science, not the politics except when it affects how CS is being done.

You are foolishly accepting the Cliffs Notes version of climate Science when you could actually be learning what is being done.


----------



## HenryBHough (Nov 29, 2013)

If you want to end "global warming" run your household air conditioning and that in your car 24-7 with windows wide open.

Makes as much sense as anything else being proffered.


----------



## westwall (Nov 29, 2013)

IanC said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > IanC said:
> ...






Yes, too stupid.  Probably can't wipe own butt.


----------



## PMZ (Nov 29, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > One thing you've got to give the Skook,  is he never allows facts to dilute his sit down comedy routine.
> ...



We could do nothing, as Republicans typically do.  Not get prepared for the inevitable. Spend 3X then instead X now and X later.  Thats good Republican economics. Kick the can and so forth. 

But the simple truth is that Americans aren't as irresponsible as that.  Not as able as you to ignore reality.  Not as willing as you to dump on the next generation. Not as easily fooled as you. 

So,  keep whining and Americans will keep ignoring you.


----------



## PMZ (Nov 29, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > But here is how the Obama administration see's the science mattering where energy is concerned............
> ...



Apparently,  in your tribe you call reality,  projection.  And you find for you that reality really sucks. 

That's what happens when people ignore reality and don't prepare for the predictable future.  It comes anyway and bites them in the ass.  And that really sucks. 

It sucks to be you.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 29, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



You want to save money & energy, buy all the unreliable green energy you want.

Think of all the money you'll save, the energy you'll save.

Then you can laugh at all the silly Republicans who don't want to fund a green project that will take 50 years or more to break even.


----------



## PMZ (Nov 29, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



It's clear that you believe yourself to be entitled to irresponsibility. 

Don't know who told you that but they lied.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 29, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



I'm entitled to freely decide to not waste my money on green energy, just as you are free to decide you'd like to waste your money on green energy.

I don't know who told you that you can steal my money and waste it and that I should just submit to your theft, but they lied.


----------



## PMZ (Nov 29, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



You choose to live in America.  Nobody is forcing you.  If you are desperate to live less responsibly that what's required of Americans,  you are free to go find a better deal. You owe it to yourself.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 29, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



Resisting theft to fund green idiocy is not living less responsibly.

Be sure to spend all your money on less reliable, green energy.
You'll save millions!


----------



## PMZ (Nov 29, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



"Resisting theft to fund green idiocy is not living less responsibly."


It absolutely is.  Green energy is the only kind that we'll have in the future. So it's either invest in perfecting the development of it now,  or wait,  and scramble up the learning curve when it will be already too late to get it done.


----------



## westwall (Nov 29, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...









If people thought as narrowly, and stupidly, as you....the industrial revolution would never have occurred, man would still be incapable of flight and you _still_ can't wipe your own ass.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 29, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



If you want to drastically reduce your standard of living by wasting your money, you go for it.

Leave me out of your economy weakening idiocy.


----------



## IanC (Nov 30, 2013)

westwall said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



he is too dense to be capable of having a conversation with, anyways. he has a certain amount of talking points and he endlessly repeats them whether or not they are applicable or not. he has no ideas and cannot leave the path without getting lost. I find it a little bit sad but he seems happy enough to live with an empty brain berift of thoughts and ideas.


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 30, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...






More fodder that the modern liberal has no ability to think on the margin.......always has been fascinating to me......

*"Invest in developing it now......."*


Hmmmmm.


Know what the UN has stated it will cost the world to invest and go green to combat climate change?


76 trillion dollars.


To the modern liberal, that is as simple as simply making a commitment and going ahead and collectively investing.

People who do think on the margin ask themselves the question, "At what cost?". Why? Because there are real and very serious tradeoffs to making that commitment. To embrace renewables as the energy of choice means MOST of the middle class will disappear, thus, a plurality of the population would need to accept living the rest of their lives in poverty ( the tax rates necessary to raise multi-trillions of dollars ).

Now.....of course, the modern liberal feels strongly that the ends justifies the means so the population must submit to such taxes for the greater good. Hmmmmm


Here is the problem.......society as we know it thus ends. *THATS* the tradeoff. Society in America turns into a perpetual Jonestown.  


So.....politically, the chances of that happening are...........what???












Like Ive been saying for two decades........green fantasies are gay.


----------



## PMZ (Nov 30, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



The Skook's world is quite different from the real one.  In his world,  solving problems is an option.  If you don't want to,  you don't have to.  

Good thing that he lives there as he also is incapable of solving problems.  Just keeps living every day the same, assuming that every tomorrow will also be the same. 

Of course real problems live in the real world,  so that's the one to be avoided.


----------



## Abraham3 (Nov 30, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> To embrace renewables as the energy of choice means MOST of the middle class will disappear, thus, a plurality of the population would need to accept living the rest of their lives in poverty ( the tax rates necessary to raise multi-trillions of dollars ).



What makes you think that the entire cost will be financed by tax increases?  That certainly hasn't been the case to date.

How about a link to your reference for this $76 trillion figure so we might see what it actually includes (or if it even exists as you've stated).


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 30, 2013)

Abraham3 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > To embrace renewables as the energy of choice means MOST of the middle class will disappear, thus, a plurality of the population would need to accept living the rest of their lives in poverty ( the tax rates necessary to raise multi-trillions of dollars ).
> ...




LOL.....which is why *renewables continue to provide 3% of our energy*. Shit cant stand on its own s0n. Why?


Its too God damned expensive.......that's why!


That may be a simple inconvenience to somebody like you, but for the masses......they get it.









Here is the other thing.......


The hugest difference between the conservative mind and the liberal mind is.......the conservative mind realizes that there is not a solution to every problem. The conservative realizes that much of life is about weighing necessary tradeoffs and settling for the best possible outcome. The liberal thinks EVERY problem is fixable and that it is simply the institutions and the thinking that must be fixed = problem solved. Which of course, is faulty thinking and also fringe thinking I might add as it has been proven that there are twice as many people who think in a conservative manner as compared to a liberal manner.

Gallup poll: Conservatives outnumber liberals - Tim Mak - POLITICO.com



Which is why the liberal "solutions" to the "perceived" liberal problems will NEVER be embraced by the majority, and in the case of global warming, its 100% clear people have said "FUCK YOU!!" ( google "Cap and Trade"  ).



Nobody wants their electric bills increasing by 100% except the climate k00ks!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 30, 2013)

By the way........for those interested in the difference in the thinking of conservatives vs liberals is perfectly illustrated here by the omnipotent Thomas Sowell, who started in college as a Marxist.......until he realized the litany of public policy fiasco's when "good intentions" sold public policy but the "results" were a fucking disaster......in every case. ( see Obamacare    )


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KHdhrNhh88]The Difference Between Liberal and Conservative - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 30, 2013)

By the way......before I get back to illustrating the WINNING at every turn, board members will notice that the climate crusading k00ks on here invariably post with opinion laced with rant and ramble. Meanwhile, Ian, Todd, SSDD, Frank, West, Polar Bear, FlaCalTenn, Bripat et. al.........ALL bring links!!! All links.......all the time. Skooks brings links and enormous volumes of gay MSPAINT Photobucket Classics that seal the deal and decimate the BS decades old "greenhouse effect" arguments of the climate nutters.


----------



## PMZ (Nov 30, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> By the way........for those interested in the difference in the thinking of conservatives vs liberals is perfectly illustrated here by the omnipotent Thomas Sowell, who started in college as a Marxist.......until he realized the litany of public policy fiasco's when "good intentions" sold public policy but the "results" were a fucking disaster......in every case. ( see Obamacare    )
> 
> 
> The Difference Between Liberal and Conservative - YouTube



No question that the difference between conservatives and liberals is thinking.  Why conservatives choose not to, is beyond me.  Why Thomas Sowell chooses not to, is beyond me,  other than its how he makes a living.  

Being an opinionator in the land of the non thinking is a pretty easy gig though.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 1, 2013)

Im laughing.........more k00k losing >>>

Nearly 1000 Record Low Temperatures Set As Another Round of Arctic Air Forecast To Deep Freeze The U.S. | Climate Depot



And they don't even get why........


Like Ive said forever on here.........the science doesn't matter........except to the climate crusading nuts.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 1, 2013)

More k00k losing........and this losing comes in every year about this time after the dust settles following another fAiLed UN Climate Summit.


Global Warming Activism: Another Year, Another U.N. Flop - Forbes



Hmmm......but the climate nutters are always saying THEY are winning!!!


Hmmmm.............


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## PMZ (Dec 1, 2013)

The Skook show.  Entertaining.  Misinformational.


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 1, 2013)

PMZ said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


When Democrats had the opportunity to give innovators an opportunity to invent new things by giving them 100% guaranteed loans, it only attracted people who were already going out of business because they picked backing "innovations" that already were well into failure 25 years ago, with zero improvement.

 When something is a flat-out failure you fault me for not investing in it? 

 Show me improvement first.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 1, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



Private investors hate risk.  Thats why the government has to take the risk initially.  So far our government investment in solar has been a resounding success as the price of their solutions has dropped like a rock.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 1, 2013)

PMZ said:


> The Skook show.  Entertaining.  Misinformational.







But only to the fringe climate OCD's s0n.........and thanks by the way. Im taking bows now @ hystericalshit.com!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 1, 2013)

PMZ said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...





OK......these far left cheesedicks put it right on the tee for you!!!



What do I ALWAYS say any far left guy can NEVER answer???? The question of, "As compared to what?"

Genius here speaks to "success". But as compared to what?? Maybe compared, marginally, to itself!!!


But let take a look at the bigger picture. How about compared to other sources of energy!!!








See that little blue sliver??!!! That is solar AND other renewables COMBINED!!!!!!




*Oooooooops*





In other words, "success" is really *SUCKCESS* for the climate nutters!!!



These mental cases have been throwing bombs for 2 decades and haven't moved the goalposts a single yard.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 1, 2013)

I will say, give some credit to the k00ks.......they get pwned in public humiliation style and keep coming back in here for more.


Gotta tip my cap.........


----------



## PMZ (Dec 1, 2013)

Some day in  the museum of denial you will get the recognition that you crave.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 1, 2013)

The only reason you're winning is the surface temperature stopped warming.


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 1, 2013)

Matthew said:


> The only reason you're winning is the surface temperature stopped warming.



Nope. There are other reasons.. One of the most important being -- you have no viable plan for either realistically assessing the damages from AGW theory nor a viable plan for preventing the damages if they were to be inevitable..


----------



## PMZ (Dec 1, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > The only reason you're winning is the surface temperature stopped warming.
> ...



Long term predictions of weather are not possible with today's science.  However,  the effects of increasing GHG concentrations on climate are well established. 

So,  we know that extreme,  AGW fueled  weather will occur and sea levels will rise in response to current,  GHG concentrations.  When that will occur and in what magnitude when, is not possible at this time to predict.


----------



## elektra (Dec 2, 2013)

the global warming kooks already won, 

Look at all the wind farms, the solar farms, the billions, if not trillions of dollars wasted and it continues. 

The kooks won.


----------



## westwall (Dec 2, 2013)

Matthew said:


> The only reason you're winning is the surface temperature stopped warming.









Which means the theory is WRONG!


----------



## westwall (Dec 2, 2013)

PMZ said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...









If they were then the world would still be warming instead of cooling.  FAIL.


----------



## westwall (Dec 2, 2013)

elektra said:


> the global warming kooks already won,
> 
> Look at all the wind farms, the solar farms, the billions, if not trillions of dollars wasted and it continues.
> 
> The kooks won.







Nope.  The carbon tax has failed.  And, more to the point, "green" programs are being rolled back.


----------



## elektra (Dec 2, 2013)

westwall said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > the global warming kooks already won,
> ...



The carbon tax is alive and well here in California, Green programs here are steam rolling forward, all this impacts the cost of water, which impacts the cost of food, which impacts the entire country. 

If you look at the price of produce, the price of Romaine lettuce, it is clear that the Global Warming Kooks have won.


----------



## Abraham3 (Dec 2, 2013)

Given the rate of increase of human GHG's in the atmosphere, we haven't "won" a damn thing.  And with idiots like you wanderin' ah-boot, we ain't gonna.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 2, 2013)

elektra said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...




That's California......the Stoopid Capital of the World. Nobody cares about California.

Green energy is and will continue to be a fringe energy source for decades and decades.......at least that's what Obama's EIA says and every other study looking at future energy trends. Which is exactly why I started this thread.....it will ALWAYS be the perpetual thread in this forum because I'll continue to update it with all matters related to climate nutter losing.


Like this  >>>>>>>


Nearly 1000 Record Low Temperatures Set As Another Round of Arctic Air Forecast To Deep Freeze The U.S. | Climate Depot



Top story on DRUDGE right now!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 2, 2013)

Abraham3 said:


> Given the rate of increase of human GHG's in the atmosphere, we haven't "won" a damn thing.  And with idiots like you wanderin' ah-boot, we ain't gonna.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 2, 2013)

More epic fAiL losing for renewable energy!!!!!

Wind Power gets kicked in the balls........pleads guilty for killing lots and lots of birds.......forks over 1 million.





http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702304465604579218260583305226




*All win.....all the time*


----------



## PMZ (Dec 2, 2013)

The Skooker is still rooting hard for AGW.  He's like the people who go to car races for the wrecks.  He has a massive destruction fetish.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 2, 2013)

PMZ said:


> The Skooker is still rooting hard for AGW.  He's like the people who go to car races for the wrecks.  He has a massive destruction fetish.



You're the one who wants to destroy the economy.

We vote no.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 2, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > The Skooker is still rooting hard for AGW.  He's like the people who go to car races for the wrecks.  He has a massive destruction fetish.
> ...



Actually that's totally wrong.  I want business to prosper from what the world has to do.  I also want to avoid having to spend trillions of dollars on damage from and mitigation of a new climate and higher sea levels and extreme weather.  We've all experienced how expensive doing nothing in the face of problems typically is. 

We simply can't afford conservatism.


----------



## westwall (Dec 2, 2013)

elektra said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...









Yes, and Cali will fail.  Eventually enough people will leave and then the state will collapse as it should.  More to the point though Cali will be an excellent example for all the other states of how not to do things.  I suggest you leave the state ASAP, so you can move back to the USA.


----------



## westwall (Dec 2, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...









The cost to do nothing in your worst case scenario = 60 trillion.  The cost to lower the temp of the world by one degree in 100 years...maybe = 76 trillion.

Clearly, anyone with a brain, we stipulate you have none, can see that the best option is to do nothing.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 2, 2013)

westwall said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



The conservative closet is jammed full of monsters. Each one scarier than the next.  The only thing is,  they never leave the closet. But,  despite that, they paralyze conservatives into always doing nothing because,  while the monsters are scary,  the real world is merely baffling. 

Why risk stirring up the monsters when it's so easy to remain terminally bewildered by reality?


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 2, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...


*



We've all experienced how expensive doing nothing in the face of problems typically is.

Click to expand...

*
Obama won't negotiate the debt ceiling because he has more people going bankrupt on his donor list, and he feels he has to bail them out and continue to enjoy their good campaign money, I mean good will, the next time he puts the bite on them for more money to keep the Republicans from getting enough power to find out what he did behind closed doors for 8 stinking years, when all he really did was think up ploys to discredit other Americans and divide black people away from being productive members of society by furnishing them the life of Riley.

Obama's "doing nothing" has taken the debt from $6 trillion in 2009 to $17 trillion, which he is now trying to blame on everyone else except himself, and you're buying the farm.

We're not your cattle nor are we going to be your slaves.


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 2, 2013)

Or --- instead of doing nothing.. Building 100 new nuclear generators would probably do more than then our share of the $76Trill... 

Our statist buds could also pass a "One Child Law".. That oughta fix our footprints..


----------



## PMZ (Dec 2, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



While he had to fight House Republicans tooth and nail,  Obama has finally unwound all the the Bush policies that created virtually 100% of our current debt. 

Now,  if business got back to the business of business,  growing to full employment,  we'd be back to Clinton days,  except for Bush's debt.


----------



## Barb (Dec 2, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



So, are you a nihilist? Do you bring anything to the table?


----------



## PMZ (Dec 2, 2013)

Barb said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...



Their contribution is continuous and piteous whining.


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 2, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...


 ​ A quote from 2008:​ OBAMA: "The problem is, is that the way Bush has done it over the last eight years is to take out a credit card from the Bank of China in the name of our children, driving up our national debt from $5 trillion for the first 42 presidents - #43 added $4 trillion by his lonesome, so that we now have over $9 trillion of debt that we are going to have to pay back -- $30,000 for every man, woman and child. That's irresponsible. It's unpatriotic." 
​ http://www.gop.com/images/research/the_big_fail_the_unpatriotic_5_trillion_debt.pdf

 The current debt is from 10.6 trillion to 17.2 trillion. That's the better part of $7 trillion Obama has incurred, all by himself and the Pelosi Congress. The American people are not seeing good service from government agencies in return, and Obama's agencies are charged with giving taxpayers worse service than those receiving money for free from other taxpayers who have to work for a living.

 By the time he leaves office, people will owe $80,000 apiece on the day of their birth.

 That tells you too much is being done in the column of spending.

 The interest on $17 trillion is not sustainable. Neither is more spending on the part of Congress.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 2, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Debt isn't caused by dates for any President.  It's caused by policies,  some of which last much longer than an administration. 

All of our current debt stems from Bush's holy wars,  his tax cuts, the recovery from and cost of his Great Recession,  plus a small contribution from Medicare Part D which he neglected to fund.  

He could have left behind a debt free America.  He chose not to.  

Making him,  by far,  the most expensive mistake America has ever made.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 2, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



*Actually that's totally wrong. I want business to prosper *

Forcing them, and us, to pay a lot more for less reliable energy is no way for them to prosper.

We simply can't afford liberal idiocy.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 2, 2013)

PMZ said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



*Obama has finally unwound all the the Bush policies that created virtually 100% of our current debt. *

Which policies has he unwound? Got a list?


----------



## PMZ (Dec 2, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



There is no more reliable energy than wind,  solar,  and hydro.  It's intermittent,  but we are a long way from that being limiting. 

Sustainable energy in the long run is much,  much cheaper than energy from fuels that create waste. 

You seem to be of the mind that you say something over and over again,  it's odds of becoming true get higher.  Not true.


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 2, 2013)

Barb said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...



Most of us KNOW that::

 We could eliminate MOST of our CO2 from electrical generation tomorrow. We could tear down the coal plants a lot quicker. We could open the dams and free the salmon. And save BILLIONS on flaky renewable schemes ----- ALL TOMORROW.. 

You know we could to -- I bet.. Problem is --- the "global warmers" are more scared of nuclear power plants than they are of CO2...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 2, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



*There is no more reliable energy than wind, solar, and hydro. It's intermittent, but we are a long way from that being limiting. *

Coal, nuclear and natural gas is much more reliable than wind and solar.

*Sustainable energy in the long run is much,  much cheaper than energy from fuels that create waste. *

Do you have any proof for this claim?

*You seem to be of the mind that you say something over and over again,  it's odds of becoming true get higher. *

There you go, projecting again. If only we could get power from that........


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 2, 2013)

Even with PMZ on ignore.. Sometimes the stink gets so bad in here, you got to go for the can of Glade.

The TROLL sez.... 



> There is no more reliable energy than wind, solar, and hydro. It's intermittent, but we are a long way from that being limiting.



This is a production chart from one of the Worlds best sited Wind farms.. 






Intermittent?? NO PERPETUALLY FUCKING USELESS............


----------



## PMZ (Dec 2, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



Virtually ended the Holy wars

Ended the tax cuts 

Ended and recovered from the Great Recession.


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 2, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> More epic fAiL losing for renewable energy!!!!!
> 
> Wind Power gets kicked in the balls........pleads guilty for killing lots and lots of birds.......forks over 1 million.
> 
> ...



This is epic Skooks... Some of the money goes to the Nature Conservancy to buy some Old Age Eagle Rest Home areas... 

Here's the funny deal you missed in this one ------



> *Duke is working to install radar technology, similar to that used by the military to monitor incoming missiles, that will detect eagles near the sites, according to the statement. The company also is  employing field biologists who watch for the birds and temporarily shut down the turbines if necessary.*
> 
> Compliance plan will cost Duke about $600,000 a year, according to court documents.
> 
> Energy company to pay $1 million in wind turbine eagle deaths - latimes.com



Holy Feathers Tonto --- a ballastic bird warning system.. Radar and lookouts.. This is getting real interesting... 

"Tweety to TailFeather,, ===== ahhhhhh, we've got a birdie incoming at 2 o'clock.. PZZZT. PZZZT.. Repeat --- Birdie at 2 o'clock inbound about 2 miles.. Initiate plan Tango.. PZZZZT.. Confirm Plan Tango.. OVER !!"


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 2, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



*Virtually ended the Holy wars*

Virtually? What does that mean?

*Ended the tax cuts *

Not even close.
*
Ended and recovered from the Great Recession*

Bush's policy wasn't recession.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 2, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > More epic fAiL losing for renewable energy!!!!!
> ...



*There is no more reliable energy than wind, solar, and hydro.*

Unless a bird flies overheard..........


----------



## PMZ (Dec 2, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



There is still mop up going on in Afghanistan.  

The Bush 10 year tax cut legislation was ENDED over Republican objections after almost 12 years.  The biggest of all of the causes of our $17T debt. 

Bush's policies caused the great recession.  His fueling the housing boom with give away Fed Res interest rates and cheering on mortgage backed derivatives. 

His biggest mistake?  He actually believed in the big myth.  Reagonomics.  Something for nothing.  He thought that he could fund his wars with tax cuts.  

Stupid,  stupid,  stupid.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 2, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



*The Bush 10 year tax cut legislation was ENDED over Republican objections after almost 12 years.*

How many people, today, have lower tax rates than they did before Bush took office?

*Bush's policies caused the great recession.  *

Really? What would Obama have done differently, to prevent the recession?

*His fueling the housing boom with give away Fed Res interest rates *

The Chairman of the Fed was in that office years before Bush was elected.

*and cheering on mortgage backed derivatives. *

Which mortgage backed derivatives are you confused about here?


----------



## PMZ (Dec 2, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



"How many people, today, have lower tax rates than they did before Bush took office?"

None. Tax cuts cause debt and,  thanks to Bush,  we have quite enough,  thank you very much. 

"What would Obama have done differently, to prevent the recession?" 

Followed Clinton's policies of peace and adequate tax rates and Wall Street oversight and middle of the road monetary policy.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 2, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



"How many people, today, have lower tax rates than they did before Bush took office?"

*None. *

You are mistaken. Every single America who pays income taxes has a lower rate today than on the day Bush was elected.

*Tax cuts cause debt*

Tax cuts reduced my debt. You must be confused.

"What would Obama have done differently, to prevent the recession?" 

*Followed Clinton's policies of peace and adequate tax rates and Wall Street oversight and middle of the road monetary policy.*

Clinton's policies of peace? Could you be more specific?
Was it his policy of letting Bin Laden escape?
Letting him bomb the embassies in Africa and the USS Cole?

Are you claiming higher tax rates would have prevented the recession?
I'd like to see your train of logic on that one. 

Which oversight policies? The ones that let Enron occur?
The ones that let Bernie Madoff prosper?
Could you be a little more specific?

The middle of the road policy of Alan Greenspan?
How was that different for Clinton than for Bush?
Be specific.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 2, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



You've really become desperate. 

Why would anyone defend who most people consider the worst President in American history? 

Without doubt,  the most costly. 

You must be really into war and debt.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 2, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



*You've really become desperate. *

How are those Obama approval ratings lately?

*Why would anyone defend who most people consider the worst President in American history?*

Show me one instance where I defended Obama.

*Without doubt,  the most costly. *

It's true, Obama borrowed more in 5 years than Bush did in 8.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 2, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Clearly, you are unable to learn. So you're stuck where you are reciting Republican propaganda blindly but loyally. I suppose if you have nothing else, loyalty, even to a lost cause, is something. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 2, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



*Clearly, you are unable to learn. *

Says the guy who thinks Obama reversed the Bush tax cuts. 

*I suppose if you have nothing else, loyalty, even to a lost cause, is something. *

True, but enough about you.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 2, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



From Wikipedia.

"The phrase Bush tax cuts refers to changes to the United States tax code passed originally during the presidency of George W. Bush and extended during the presidency of Barack Obama, through:"

"Economic Growth and Tax Relief Reconciliation Act of 2001 (EGTRRA)"

"Jobs and Growth Tax Relief Reconciliation Act of 2003 (JGTRRA)"

 "Tax Relief, Unemployment Insurance Reauthorization, and Job Creation Act of 2010
American Taxpayer Relief Act of 2012 (partial extension)"

"While each act has its own legislative history and effect on the tax code, the JGTRRA amplified and accelerated aspects of the EGTRRA. Since 2003, the two acts have often been spoken of together, especially in terms of analyzing their effect on the U.S. economy and population and in discussing their political ramifications. Both laws were passed using controversial Congressional reconciliation procedures.[1]"

"The Bush tax cuts had sunset provisions that made them expire at the end of 2010, since otherwise they would fall under the Byrd Rule. Whether to renew the lowered rates, and how, became the subject of extended political debate, which was resolved during the presidency of Barack Obama by a two-year extension that was part of a larger tax and economic package, the Tax Relief, Unemployment Insurance Reauthorization, and Job Creation Act of 2010. In 2012, during the fiscal cliff, the tax cuts were made permanent for single people making less than $400,000 per year and couples making less than $450,000 per year, and eliminated for everyone else, under the American Taxpayer Relief Act of 2012."

"Before the tax cuts, the highest marginal income tax rate was 39.6 percent. After the cuts, the highest rate was 35 percent. Once the cuts were eliminated for high income levels (single people making $400,000+ per year and couples making $450,000+ per year), the top income tax rate returned to 39.6 percent."


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 2, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



*"Before the tax cuts, the highest marginal income tax rate was 39.6 percent. After the cuts, the highest rate was 35 percent. Once the cuts were eliminated for high income levels (single people making $400,000+ per year and couples making $450,000+ per year), the top income tax rate returned to 39.6 percent." *

Yup, and every dollar earned below $400,000 is at a lower rate.
Every qualified dividend is at a lower rate.
Interest income is at a lower rate.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 2, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



However capital gains are at a lower tax rate too. Tax income from wealth less than income from work.  The Republican mantra.  Or,  is it a fund raising slogan. 

When you are not at war,  tax cuts sometimes are affordable.  When you're in a great recession,  tax cuts are necessary. 

It takes a great deal more thought than Reagonomics.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 2, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



How many people, today, have lower tax rates than they did before Bush took office?

*None. *

LOL!


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 3, 2013)

Back to the losing..........

As has been amply illustrated in page after page on this thread, the whole green energy experiment in the EU is now going in the shitter!!! And Im laughing.........


*The technical challenges arent new, but the market conditions, which RWE described a prohibitive, seem to be. Thats because British politicians are runningnot walkingback from green energy commitments in the wake of spiraling gas and electricity bills. Suddenly, the $6.5 billion project doesnt seem like a smart bet, now that strong government support isnt a given.*


http://blogs.the-american-interest.com/wrm/2013/11/27/uk-energy-doldrums-kill-massive-wind-farm/






Like I always say........"costs" are not at all important to the climate crusaders. A total afterthought!!!


But it sure is important to the rest of us!!!!!


----------



## PMZ (Dec 3, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> Back to the losing..........
> 
> As has been amply illustrated in page after page on this thread, the whole green energy experiment in the EU is now going in the shitter!!! And Im laughing.........
> 
> ...



Of course you're wrong.  Minimizing total long term costs are the only thing.  Conservatives only care about today.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 3, 2013)

Dang I'm good.......here is another in the litany of epic fAiLs for the k00ks..........

I find something everyday proving the historic level of lose amongst the AGW cottonheads.......

For First Time in 20 Years, Cold Records May Beat Warm | Climate Central


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 3, 2013)

Hey Todd.....fucking hysterical!!!!!



*Renewables fuck the national power grid making blackouts more likely!!!*


Power struggle: Green energy versus a grid that's not ready - latimes.com










*MORE


N
U
T
T
E
R


LOSING*


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 3, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey Todd.....fucking hysterical!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Liberal blackouts. They call that thinking long term.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 3, 2013)

One day that will be gone. No more and people like you will come running towards solar, wind, nuclear, hydro and wave


----------



## PMZ (Dec 3, 2013)

Matthew said:


> One day that will be gone. No more and people like you will come running towards solar, wind, nuclear, hydro and wave



I think that it would be fitting for deniers to be the last folks on earth serviced by fossil fuel energy exclusively. They would learn a lot about supply and demand.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 3, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > One day that will be gone. No more and people like you will come running towards solar, wind, nuclear, hydro and wave
> ...



Tell me again that no one is investing in fossil fuels.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 3, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



When was the last fossil fuel powered electricsl generation facility built in the US?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 3, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...









Looks like a lot of new natural gas generation was added over the last 15 years. 

You don't suppose they stopped since Obama took office, do you?


----------



## Kosh (Dec 3, 2013)

Once again CO2 does not drive climate.

Everything we use in our daily lives requires petroleum.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 3, 2013)

Kosh said:


> Once again CO2 does not drive climate.
> 
> Everything we use in our daily lives requires petroleum.



Might be a really good idea to save that for those things? Humanity hopefully will be around a long time and burning it all would be *really stupid.*

stupid as it will give our grandchildren and onward nothing to make things out of.


----------



## elektra (Dec 3, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



Not sure of the most recent but one fossil fuel powered electrical generation facility that comes to mind is Ivanpah solar power plant, its actually powered by the fossil fuel Natural Gas which also use a diesel generator to pump the natural gas to the solar plant, no shit, you can not make things like this up.

A diesel powered natural gas powered solar plant.

Ivanpah Solar Electric Generating System - 07-AFC-05



> Each plant also includes a partial-load natural gas-fired steam boiler, which would be used for thermal input to the turbine during the morning start-up cycle to assist the plant in coming up to operating temperature more quickly. The boiler would also be operated during transient cloudy conditions, in order to maintain the turbine on-line and ready to resume production from solar thermal input, after the clouds pass





> Auxiliary equipment at each plant includes feed water heaters, a deaerator, an emergency diesel generator, and a diesel fire pump.



Solar power invests in fossil fuels everyday, Solar power can not run on its own.


----------



## Kosh (Dec 3, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Once again CO2 does not drive climate.
> ...



More propaganda.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 3, 2013)

Kosh said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



We need oil for a lot of things and if we burn it all = no more for our future generations. How is that propaganda?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Dec 4, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



*We need oil for a lot of things and if we burn it all = no more for our future generations. *

we would have to go back to killin whales for oil 

--LOL


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 4, 2013)

So you just think it is funny, damn.


----------



## westwall (Dec 4, 2013)

Matthew said:


> So you just think it is funny, damn.







No, it's just that we supposedly "anti-science" types, realize that technology advances.  You truly anti-science troglodytes however, are locked in the 1890's and can't seem to figure a way to advance beyond the knuckledragging stage.

"Lawrence LeBlond for redOrbit.com &#8211; Your Universe Online

The United States has been relying on crude oil for more than a century. While it has played a vital role in driving modern innovation&#8211;transportation, plastics, detergents and even clothing&#8211;crude oil has also contributed to dangerous global warming. With the burgeoning threat of climate change, researchers from Princeton have outlined how the US could end reliance on petroleum and move to synthetic fuels.

The US could use a combination of coal, natural gas and non-food crops to produce synthetic fuel, the Princeton team explained. Besides the economic and national security benefits such a move could herald, the move could also be environmentally advantageous. Because plants absorb carbon dioxide to grow, the US could cut automotive greenhouse gas emissions by as much as 50 percent by the 2080s using non-food crops to create fuel."





http://www.redorbit.com/news/science/1112743168/synthetic-fuel-replace-crude-oil-120612/


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 4, 2013)

Matthew said:


> So you just think it is funny, damn.





s0n.....not for nothing but you just don't get it. The people who embrace all this AGW shit are no different than the conspiracy nutters. Its an obsession with doom that they cant get past. I remember decades ago in college......professors pushing this Malthusian theory and sure it was compelling as hell. Some minds get past it......some never do.


Heres the thing.......we sit here in 2013 and the AGW OCD's want all these draconian measures implemented immediately as if technology advances are going to be static in the coming decades. Its some kind of inability to think outside the box. Offuckingcourse there are going to be energy innovations in the coming decades with will make people look back at wind and solar and it will become a permanent joke, ie: flatearthers. 


And on the topic of thinking.......there are some minds that are convinced that there should be a solution to every problem in the world. To these people, all we have to do is fix the institutions that are holding up implementation of those solutions. The problem for these type of people is that their thinking is far from the norm. Most people ( by far) don't think that way >>> Gallup poll: Conservatives outnumber liberals - Tim Mak - POLITICO.com    so really, the rants of these people are rather moot. Most people ( by far) know that life is essentially about weighing necessary tradeoffs........life is about choosing between suck vs. suckier. Sorry but that's just the way it is and Ive presented in this thread about 4 billion links to prove it.


And heres another........


Truck sales in America at an all time high >> Truck Demand Drives Sales Higher For Detroit's Big Three - Forbes



They don't give a fuck about global warming and never will. Its just not on their radar compared to real stuff.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 4, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > So you just think it is funny, damn.
> ...



Certainly when reality is inconvenient the best answer is to do nothing and hope for the best.


----------



## westwall (Dec 4, 2013)

PMZ said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...











  What a loon...


----------



## PMZ (Dec 4, 2013)

One way to run away from solving problems is to commit oneself to ignorance of them.


----------



## westwall (Dec 4, 2013)

PMZ said:


> One way to run away from solving problems is to commit oneself to ignorance of them.








You're a master of that....that's for sure.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 4, 2013)

westwall said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > One way to run away from solving problems is to commit oneself to ignorance of them.
> ...



The Republican Party has copyrighted doing nothing.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 4, 2013)

I think the health effects and the reality that fossil fuels are going to run out sooner or later = reason enough.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

PMZ said:


> One way to run away from solving problems is to commit oneself to ignorance of them.



Quick, spend trillions for unreliable energy.........just because!


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 4, 2013)

LOL.....more k00k losing!!!

Minus 40 degree's in the mid-west tonight!!!

Dangerous Travel Along I-94 as Snowstorm Lashes Upper Midwest


Hmmm.....wonder if those folks will be sitting around the fire tonight planning on building their emergency ark in preparation for global warming doom? And imagine one of the global warming nutters sitting at the fire raising the topic of global warming with these folks!!!!

Id pay to see it but it would be something like this........ " You fucking 

 !!!"


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 4, 2013)

*5 states about to go the way of North Dakota and BOOOOM with oil!!!*



The Next North Dakota: 5 States About to Go Oil Boom | The Fiscal Times




Who is not winning?


----------



## PMZ (Dec 4, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> *5 states about to go the way of North Dakota and BOOOOM with oil!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why do you suppose that big oil is willing to buy your scalp?   There's still profit in the dregs of oil that are left.  They own your mind and are going to squeeze it until they they get those last bucks.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 4, 2013)

Oil
Coal
and natural gas within this order will find themselves not able to expand over the next 70 years. Solar will be waiting


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

PMZ said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > *5 states about to go the way of North Dakota and BOOOOM with oil!!!*
> ...



*There's still profit in the dregs of oil that are left.*

Like the dregs in America?

America, the largest oil producer in the world.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Oil
> Coal
> and natural gas within this order will find themselves not able to expand over the next 70 years. Solar will be waiting



Oil is expanding today.


----------



## elektra (Dec 5, 2013)

Coal is expanding as well, Coal will be here tomorrow as well, and Solar Energy will always need Coal and Natural Gas to operate, without Fossil Fuels Solar Power panels can not be serviced nor produced.

Actually, Solar Panels increases demand for Fossil Fuels so if Solar is to expand, we must produce more Fossil Fuels.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Dec 5, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Oil
> Coal
> and natural gas within this order will find themselves not able to expand over the next 70 years. Solar will be waiting



it is increasing 

the prezbo often erroneously takes credit for it 

ta boot


----------



## Abraham3 (Dec 5, 2013)

elektra said:


> Coal is expanding as well, Coal will be here tomorrow as well, and Solar Energy will always need Coal and Natural Gas to operate, without Fossil Fuels Solar Power panels can not be serviced nor produced.
> 
> Actually, Solar Panels increases demand for Fossil Fuels so if Solar is to expand, we must produce more Fossil Fuels.



If you want to buy into the meme that alternative energy sources always need back up, you could say that solar can't completely eliminate fossil fuel, but it certainly won't cause an increase in demand or usage.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 5, 2013)

It's certainly odd to believe that growing demand for fossil fuels,  which has been predicted for decades to feed China and India and other developing countries,  is good news.  All that means is that we'll run out sooner,  AGW extreme weather and rising sea levels will happen quicker,  and supply and demand will drive prices up at a greater rate.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 5, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Oil
> Coal
> and natural gas within this order will find themselves not able to expand over the next 70 years. Solar will be waiting




Indeed s0n........


But philosophy on a science forum is gay.



Evidently, the Obama EIA verifies that philosophy is gay >>>

EIA Report Estimates Growth of U.S. Energy Economy Through 2040 | Department of Energy




also links > philosophy

10 predictions for the world's energy future » News » OPB


----------



## PMZ (Dec 5, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Oil
> ...



Perhaps you're anxious for demand to finish up the remaining dregs of fossil fuels, so those that are desperate to squeeze out the last buck of profit will release you to think for yourself again.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 5, 2013)

PMZ said:


> It's certainly odd to believe that growing demand for fossil fuels,  which has been predicted for decades to feed China and India and other developing countries,  is good news.  All that means is that we'll run out sooner,  AGW extreme weather and rising sea levels will happen quicker,  and supply and demand will drive prices up at a greater rate.



*It's certainly odd to believe that growing demand for fossil fuels, which has been predicted for decades to feed China and India and other developing countries, is good news.*

Rising standards of living are good news.

You're free to try to heat a house here in Chicago this winter with wind and solar.
Let me know how that works out for you.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 5, 2013)

PMZ said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



That's one important difference between "green energy" and reliable fossil fuels, profit.

If green energy was as great as you claim, you'd be able to make a profit on it.
It's not, you can't.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 5, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > It's certainly odd to believe that growing demand for fossil fuels,  which has been predicted for decades to feed China and India and other developing countries,  is good news.  All that means is that we'll run out sooner,  AGW extreme weather and rising sea levels will happen quicker,  and supply and demand will drive prices up at a greater rate.
> ...



I do here in New York.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 5, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



If you were a business person you'd be more attuned to the inevitability of tomorrow coming,  and the need to plan and be ready for it.


----------



## polarbear (Dec 5, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



Some people like "PMZ" just can`t get a grip on reality.
The reality is that oil and gas amounts to ~ 10% of the total US GDP and the US Gov revenue share is ~ 15 % of the GDP.
Imagine the impact if 2/3 rd`s of that revenue is choked off  for no good reason other than what a few lunatics who count tree rings have given.

Oil & gas moves money, money has to stay in motion and when the money flow stops, so does everything else.

That`s the system and those who don`t like it are free to opt out and live like a hermit picking roots and berries at any time.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 5, 2013)

polarbear said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



Does this mean that all life will end when fossil fuels are gone?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 5, 2013)

We will have a more stable economic energy source when we go over to renewables.

One day fossil fuels will be gone. 

Why not slowly move towards them.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 5, 2013)

Matthew said:


> We will have a more stable economic energy source when we go over to renewables.
> 
> One day fossil fuels will be gone.
> 
> Why not slowly move towards them.



I think that we've already given up the slowly option. The largest project ever taken on by mankind will last a long time at maximum possible speed.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 5, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



That's awesome!
Why don't you give me the details of this miracle?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 5, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



Tell you what, you can lose money today, I'll wait to make money tomorrow.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 5, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



What return do you typically make on a $0 investment?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 5, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



I invested $0 in Solyndra.
How much better was my return than Obama's return on his brilliant investment?


----------



## PMZ (Dec 5, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Solyndra was a risk that inspired others to amazing accomplishment to beat them. Don't you just love competition?

If your risk tolerance is $0 then stay far away from technology.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 5, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



*Solyndra was a risk that inspired others to amazing accomplishment to beat them.*

LOL! You're funny.

*Don't you just love competition?*

Competition is awesome! Obama cronies getting hundreds of millions in taxpayer funds, not so much.

*If your risk tolerance is $0 then stay far away from technology.*

Invest your own money in "green energy".
I'll invest my own money in things that are profitable.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 5, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Your money is your choice. Try investing in the Republican Party. They obviously have a bright future. 

We'll continue the progress and you continue the whining.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 5, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



*Your money is your choice. *

I wish I wasn't on the hook for Obama's poor choices.

*We'll continue the progress and you continue the whining.*

You'll keep wasting money on unreliable "green energy". Trillions!
To reduce CO2 by a tiny amount.
To reduce 2080 temperatures by 0.1 degrees.


----------



## Abraham3 (Dec 5, 2013)

Todd,

have you noticed that folks don't often care to respond to your posts?


----------



## PMZ (Dec 5, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



The alternative being?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 5, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



Not wasting trillions on unreliable "green energy".
CO2, a tiny bit higher.
Temperatures 0.1 degrees warmer.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 5, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



So,  when fossil fuels are gone,  or we can't adapt to the new climate,  whichever comes first,  what happens next?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 5, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



*So, when fossil fuels are gone*

Yeah, that'll be bad, in 2420.


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 5, 2013)

PMZ said:


> So,  when fossil fuels are gone,  or we can't adapt to the new climate,  whichever comes first,  what happens next?



Those clever enough to figure out how to adapt survive and prosper.  Possibly by dining on the corpses of those welfare-dependent liberals who were not so clever?


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 5, 2013)

Abraham3 said:


> Todd,
> 
> have you noticed that folks don't often care to respond to your posts?



I read every one of them.. I don't respond because it only takes 1/10 of a Todd to refute a troll... And he's doing just fine tying up the troll and containing the forum damage..


----------



## Abraham3 (Dec 5, 2013)

He's not tying up anyone.  And if you let him speak for you, when we think of you, we think of him.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 5, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



There is no expert in the world who would agree with your dream.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 5, 2013)

HenryBHough said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > So,  when fossil fuels are gone,  or we can't adapt to the new climate,  whichever comes first,  what happens next?
> ...



Wonderful world you dream of.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 5, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> Abraham3 said:
> 
> 
> > Todd,
> ...



A troll being someone who refuses to goose step.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 5, 2013)

PMZ said:


> It's certainly odd to believe that growing demand for fossil fuels,  which has been predicted for decades to feed China and India and other developing countries,  is good news.  All that means is that we'll run out sooner,  AGW extreme weather and rising sea levels will happen quicker,  and supply and demand will drive prices up at a greater rate.



The more the world relies on it = the harder we will fall when we run out. The sad part of it all is the fact that renewables will allow for a much more stable economic system....Prices won't go up or down like we're seeing today. 

What does the right wing do? Whine and hate them. Do they really want us defending all the oil, coal and natural gas fields on this plant????

Co2 is only a small reason to move over to renewables. Renewables take advantage of a resource that we don't have to worry about, 1. finding, 2. protecting or 3. going up or down economically.

One day we will all see this as soon.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 5, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



Many think oil is peaking now
Natural gas another 30-40 years
Coal around 2030???

Peaking means not increasing in scale. So of course we will not see them totally run out. 

http://www.afterpeakoil.com/poster2.gif

discoveries











http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1d/Hubbert_world_2004.svg


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 5, 2013)

Oil climbs peak, economies plumb depressions and the future will not imitate the past | ZDNet






















Just goes to show you that they're finite.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 5, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



Did those experts predict 20 years ago that the US would be the largest oil producer in the world?


----------



## PMZ (Dec 5, 2013)

Let's assume that your references have correctly assumed that oil is supply limited.  People in America will pay whatever they have to to get what we need.  We outbid China and India. 

That means that we have 80 years or so to replace every car,  truck,  and plane with things that don't run on liquid fuel. 

Let's assume that the majority of those things move to the electrical grid.  That means in those years we are going to have to add to our electrical generation capability all of the energy that we now consume in liquid fuels as well as meeting the ever growing demand for current electric uses. 

I think that we are already screwed.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 5, 2013)

Solar alone(23,000twh/endless) you could cover 1% of the surface of this planet could run our civilization.  

I'd put up around 500 gw of wind...This is sucking from 25-70twh. 


http://i2.wp.com/cleantechnica.com/files/2011/08/energy-resources-renewables-fossil-fuel-uranium.png

We could use a mixture of wave, bio-mass, etc for the rest.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 5, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Solar alone(23,000twh/endless) you could cover 1% of the surface of this planet could run our civilization.
> 
> I'd put up around 500 gw of wind...This is sucking from 25-70twh.
> 
> ...



Of course a good question is what do we need if we stop foolish waste.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 5, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Solar alone(23,000twh/endless) you could cover 1% of the surface of this planet could run our civilization.
> 
> I'd put up around 500 gw of wind...This is sucking from 25-70twh.
> 
> ...



Why would you cover the planet when you can put them in orbit?


----------



## westwall (Dec 5, 2013)

PMZ said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Abraham3 said:
> ...










Says the fucking goosestepper!    Everything you guys want would have given Hitler a massive hard-on.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 5, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Solar alone(23,000twh/endless) you could cover 1% of the surface of this planet could run our civilization.
> ...



Takes a lot of energy to put them in orbit.  Why not put combination windmill and solar concentrators on shallow ocean platforms around a molten salt tower.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 5, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



*Takes a lot of energy to put them in orbit. *

But once they're there, they work 24/7.
We can build them on the Moon, plenty of aluminum and silicon there.

Of course we'd need to cut the idiotic welfare spending to afford it, the libs would never be on board.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 5, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



It would take a long wire to reach the moon.


----------



## westwall (Dec 5, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...









Man has adapted to live in the Arctic and the Qattara Depression... you seriously think man can't adapt to pithy one degree of warmth?  You're fucking stupid.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 5, 2013)

Wireless energy transfer


----------



## westwall (Dec 5, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Solar alone(23,000twh/endless) you could cover 1% of the surface of this planet could run our civilization.
> 
> I'd put up around 500 gw of wind...This is sucking from 25-70twh.
> 
> ...








Seriously?  You would cover 5 million square kilometers of the Earth in this silliness?  You too are a fucking loon.  You complain about the footprint of a strip mine and you want to do orders of magnitude more.

Wow, just wow.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 5, 2013)

westwall said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



We can.  What will it cost us? 

It's always been envisioned that we could live on the moon or Mars,  but nobody worried about the cost.  

How much farmland would need to be relocated or how many coastal cities?


----------



## westwall (Dec 5, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Solar alone(23,000twh/endless) you could cover 1% of the surface of this planet could run our civilization.
> ...










Because these Luddites have no imagination that's why.  They claim to be all sciency but they truly are locked in the 1890's.  Laughable.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 5, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



Since we'd put them in Earth orbit, the wire would be shorter.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 5, 2013)

westwall said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Well,  we know the problem and are imagining solutions.  You can't even imagine that there is a problem.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 5, 2013)

I wouldn't call it green energy as it is probably the energy mix we will end up with for most of the rest of human history.

If we're lucky we might get fusion working.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 5, 2013)

We can imagine fusion,  just not what to put it in.


----------



## westwall (Dec 5, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...








What a 'tard.  Look up wireless energy transmission sometime nimrod.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 5, 2013)

westwall said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Solar alone(23,000twh/endless) you could cover 1% of the surface of this planet could run our civilization.
> ...



Most of them would go on peoples roofs and buildings. We also could develop solar windows. 


A lot of the rest would either be offshore wind or geo-thermal, wave combo. I feel we should add 100-150 gw of nuclear energy on top of this.

Plus I would add as much hydro as possible.


----------



## westwall (Dec 5, 2013)

PMZ said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...







Nothing stupid.  That's the point.  Man has ALREADY adapted to every climactic condition known to man.  Your hysteria is amusing, but only to a point.  Eventually whining and screaming like you do turns people off.  You've gotten there with me and you are doing it with others.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 5, 2013)

westwall said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



You do realize that the current world population is much greater than ever before,  right?


----------



## westwall (Dec 5, 2013)

Matthew said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...








Dude....it's 5 MILLION SQUARE KILOMETERS!  Do you have any idea how big that is?  It's almost the entire CONTINENT of Australia for fucks sake.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 5, 2013)

westwall said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



The alternative being?


----------



## westwall (Dec 5, 2013)

PMZ said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...








Yeah?  So?  I understand you want to murder billions of people but truly it isn't necessary.  The global growth rate in the 1960's was 2.6, now it's 1.7 and dropping.  Even the third world countries are dropping their birth rates.  

Soon, the planet will top out at 9 billion or so and then begin dropping back to around 6 billion.  Far, far short of the 40 billion carrying capacity of the planet.


----------



## westwall (Dec 5, 2013)

PMZ said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...







Not fucking up an entire continent you idiot.


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 5, 2013)

Could a Lunar Solar Array Power the Entire Earth? > ENGINEERING.com



> Could a Lunar Solar Array Power the Entire Earth?
> Kyle Maxey posted on December 03, 2013 | 2 Comments| 1424 views
> 
> Although it&#8217;s been decades since man has set foot on lunar soil, a Japanese firm hopes to build a massive solar array on the moon, beaming the power back to Earth.
> ...









"Luna Ring" is too close to "Nuva Ring".. (female contraceptive). Another translation faux pas.. 

Wow.. We had a battle in our community about installing a single CELL PHONE tower.. Imagine the riots that would break out when folks realized how powerful this death ray from the moon would be.. 

As for "converting peoples' window to solar panels" Matthew.. ANY solar material at right angles to the sun is virtually worthless as a serious power generator. That and a window on any side of a building except SOUTH facing would be a huge waste of money and material...


----------



## IanC (Dec 6, 2013)

IanC said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > IanC said:
> ...





Climate Audit has been dismantling Shi2013 (the latest proxy hockeystick) for the last little while. here is one graph of various sediment proxies.






I am always amazed at how so many people put their complete faith into the 'final graphic' of paleoreconstructions but have no idea what the actual proxies look like individually. the methodologies are even more incomprehensible to the layperson. typically the reconstructions are composed of a few hockeystick proxies which are then padded with other no signal proxies that only add noise, which is then run through a method that strips out noise leaving only the hockeystick. sometimes the methodology _actually turns the proxy upsidedown so that it fits better!_ how useful are proxies that can be used inverted or not inverted?

anyways, there is a fair amount of information on how sediment cores are taken, measured and dated over at Climate Audit, for anyone who would like to learn about such things.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 6, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> Could a Lunar Solar Array Power the Entire Earth? > ENGINEERING.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...





LOL.....yeah FlaCal, but costs don't matter to these meatheads. This thread will be 5,000 posts long and they still wont get it.

Thankfully, for us,  the rest of the world does. ( as has been illustrated in this thread 50X over  )

The thinking of the regular person is so elementary, its hysterical to think about compared these people we have fun with every day in this forum. Those people in the upper midwest waking up to temperatures well below zero......try selling these people some kind of a grid solar system with the catch 22 being, "Oh.......but your electric bill is going to double because we need to combat global warming!!"


That these climate nutters think that this is even remotely possible to sell is fascinating to me!!


As Ive stated before with 100% certainty.........if we start seeing news reports of people water skiing on a lake in northern Alaska in mid-January for a period of three weeks, people MIGHT tune in. But not a moment sooner. Until then, nobody will care about the "consensus science" except the OCD climate nutters who thrive ONLY when there is something to get hysterical about........like the next common storm system that brings snow!!!


Indeed.......we deal with a pronounced level of thinking fuckupedness in here......but shit, that's what makes this place such a hoot to visit everyday!!!





Hey FlaCalTenn.........did you see my new Abe, TMZ, Thunder alert yet????


----------



## PMZ (Dec 6, 2013)

westwall said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



What's the basis of " the 40 billion carrying capacity of the planet"? 

I'll bet that it's not quality of life.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 6, 2013)

westwall said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



I don't think that living without harnessed energy is possible. So doing nothing is a dead end street.


----------



## westwall (Dec 6, 2013)

PMZ said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...









Yes.  It's clear beyond doubt that you don't think.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 6, 2013)

westwall said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



And you don't act.  Doing nothing in support of doing nothing for the sake of doing nothing.  

Why?  What did future generations ever do for us?  Screw 'em.


----------



## westwall (Dec 6, 2013)

PMZ said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...








Morons like you demanded that MTBE be added to gasoline to clean the air.  After 10 years the air was indeed cleaner but tens of thousands of fresh water wells had been polluted so badly they had to be shut down.  

You assholes managed to do more environmental damage in 10 years then the oil companies had done in the previous 100.  When you idiots "act" you fuck things up so bad that no one can live in your areas.

Great record there champ.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 6, 2013)

westwall said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



How many millions of gal of gasoline were saved?

One of the main reasons that conservatives have perfected do nothing is that they are waiting for perfect solutions.  And waiting,  and waiting,  and waiting.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 6, 2013)

Let's say climate has nothing to do with humans? There's many other reasons to go to renewables then co2.

-The pollution of coal, oil and natural gas kills millions before there time. Cancer, breathing problems, etc.
- This means tens of billions in health cost for our nation.
-fossil fuels go up and down in price. Economic slow downs and speed ups can happen because of this. Solar, wind and hydro when you think about it don't have this problem.
-The fact that we're 30 years away from the end of our supply
-LASTLY THE PRICE OF fossil fuels are growing.

all equal good reason.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 6, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Let's say climate has nothing to do with humans? There's many other reasons to go to renewables then co2.
> 
> -The pollution of coal, oil and natural gas kills millions before there time. Cancer, breathing problems, etc.
> - This means tens of billions in health cost for our nation.
> ...



The impact of growing demand vs falling supply on prices seems to be a tough concept for some.  There's going to be a real economic battle between the US and China for oil dregs.


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 6, 2013)

Within the last 30 years of "our supply"?

That's far better than the "last 20 years of supply" that was being asserted in 1947!


----------



## PMZ (Dec 6, 2013)

HenryBHough said:


> Within the last 30 years of "our supply"?
> 
> That's far better than the "last 20 years of supply" that was being asserted in 1947!



Asserted by who, based on what?


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 6, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Asserted by who, based on what?



By Luddite activists based on reading the signs presented by picking their noses.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 6, 2013)

All you have is hope.

No long term plan.


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 6, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Let's say climate has nothing to do with humans? There's many other reasons to go to renewables then co2.
> 
> -The pollution of coal, oil and natural gas kills millions before there time. Cancer, breathing problems, etc.
> - This means tens of billions in health cost for our nation.
> ...



Solar and Wind don't have ups and down in pricing because their market is ENTIRELY artificial.. In the REAL WORLD --- pricing for wind would SKYROCKET EVERY WEEK as wind fields fail to produce and SOLAR would become MUCH MORE expensive during bad weather.

C'mon Matthew.. Play with both hands..


----------



## PMZ (Dec 6, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Let's say climate has nothing to do with humans? There's many other reasons to go to renewables then co2.
> ...



They require no fuel and create no waste.  Once the grid is built their delivery to market is,  essentially,  free.  They require no operators.  The output is very determinate over the long run. 

They have an upfront capital cost and a small maintenance cost. 

I'm having trouble seeing "SKYROCKET EVERY WEEK",  especially in capital letters.


----------



## polarbear (Dec 6, 2013)

westwall said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



"PMZ" could not have chosen a more suitable username because it  highlights the mental characteristics of a person who`s job is being  a *P*arking *M*etermaid *Z*ealot....and so do all his posts in this forum.

No way would a person like that succeed in a competitive environment.
Not even on a boy scout level, never mind in engineering.
"Engineer" comes from the Latin word ingenium, (ingenious) and the engineer`s prime goal is *to always make maximum use of all resources to design systems of maximum efficiency and cost effectiveness.*
...and use the best AVAILABLE components to do so...*and fossil fuels happen to be on the top of that list*!
It`s also being called "RESCOURCEFULNESS"...and here is a picture that in my opinion illustrates the meaning of that word:





This guy may not be an engineer but he`s got the "right stuff" and made maximum use of his available resources....*and will survive.*
...while the "PMZ" `s who advocate barring access to our resources would drown like rats.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 6, 2013)

polarbear said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



Engineers like I am understand all earthly resources are limited to the supply that we have,  except for energy from the sun.  

Fossil fuels are a fortunate gift from ancient sun.  Those with our eyes open can see the end of them coming.  Especially oil. You with your minds closed find that reality inconvenient and would like to ignore it until it's too late to do anything about it and hope that you're dead by then.  

Someday even Alaskans will have to work rather than live off the pipeline.


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 6, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Someday even Alaskans will have to work rather than live off the pipeline.




If you really believe that you realllllly should change your username.

Maybe "Methusela"??


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 6, 2013)

PMZ said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



*They require no fuel and create no waste. Once the grid is built their delivery to market is, essentially, free.*

They don't need fossil fuel backup?
You know, for when there's no sun, or no wind.
They never wear out and have to be rebuilt?

No waste? That's funny!


----------



## PMZ (Dec 6, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



There is no energy supplier that runs 24/7/365/100 years, so they all need backup. That's why we have the grid. 

Sources that are predictably intermittent are matched to peak demand when they are supplying or schedulable demand. 

You don't really know much about this stuff, do you.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 6, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



I don't know much? LOL!

You're the one who said they require no fuel and create no waste.
Did ya bump yer head?

*Sources that are predictably intermittent are matched to peak demand *

How are you matching solar production to peak demand?
How are you matching wind production to peak demand?


----------



## PMZ (Dec 6, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Name their waste products from generation.

Good example. Crescent Dunes near Las Vegas. their peak load is for HVAC in the daytime. With a little molten salt storage, Crescent Dunes, starting up soon, will match that peak for 12 hours a day. Using no fuel and creating no waste from generation. And take the load off of fuel using and waste producing
Plants the do the job today.

EVs can be charged in parking lots at work or at home. Give people some incentive and they'll charge when fuel and waste free energy is available. Then use the energy the rest of the day and night.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 6, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



*Name their waste products from generation.*

Why would you ignore their waste products from manufacturing?


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 6, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



PMZ doesn't recall this being a scientific debate, and it wasn't expedient to his/her politics to admit any oversight that would show weakness in a political debate. Some politicos operate best when truth is safely tucked under the bus.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 6, 2013)

Big time sack kick to the k00ks >>>>

Record Number Of Volcano Eruptions In 2013 ? Is Catastrophic Global Cooling Dead Ahead? » WTF RLY REPORT



They don't care.....to them, this is drivel. Conveniently ignored as if it wasn't happening. Know why? Because it doesn't fit the established nutter AGW narrative.


Thankfully........everybody else gets it........including more than 28 million people who saw it today on DRUDGE!!!!




For the k00ks, this says it all >>>>>


----------



## PMZ (Dec 7, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



What manufacturing is without waste?


----------



## PMZ (Dec 7, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



Clearly your post cannot be consider scientific debate. Or any other kind. It's what you wish to be true.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 7, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



So much for your claim that green energy produces no waste.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 7, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



I said generation waste. No energy producer has no manufacturing waste. No manufacturing does.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 7, 2013)

The difference being is solar is industrial controlled and coal, oil and natural gas is pull straight out of the earth.

The coal, oil and natural gas is uncontrolled and is just stupid.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 7, 2013)

Matthew said:


> The difference being is solar is industrial controlled and coal, oil and natural gas is pull straight out of the earth.
> 
> The coal, oil and natural gas is uncontrolled and is just stupid.




Well.....thankfully, just you and about 179 other people think they're stupid!!!


The rest of the world likes the things that 21st century energy brings to the human race. But hey......I get it......some people just insist on being hyper-nonconformist.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 7, 2013)

More k00k losing.........

Britain predicted to get the coldest Christmas on record!!!



Three months of winter hell will see coldest Christmas on record | Latest News | Latest Breaking News | Daily Star. Simply The Best 7 Days A Week


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 7, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



Las Vegas eh? THeir daytime peak is about 10 to 15% more of what they need BLOW AWAY every night on the Strip.. So --- good job PMZ.. Only 85% more of the problem to fix for us eh?

BTW --- Solar towers with molten salt storage are a toxic threat to the pristine desert it's located in. The tower is a literal DEATH RAY to any bird that flys into it. The molten salt is a enviro disaster should it be released. And the plant sucks up desert water supply.. 

Not to mention the roads in and the transmission lines out and all the maintenance traffic.
But let's just give praise to all that enviro sensitivity.. Even if a Nat Gas well in the same location with a much SMALLER enviro footprint --- would be OPPOSED by every enviro group on the planet..


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 7, 2013)

PMZ said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Of course PMZ, you're "having trouble seeing SKYROCKET EVERY WEEK".. Because you're a moron leftist troll that doesn't often bother to think about SUPPLY AND DEMAND, and market contracts falling SHORT of delivery with rising prices to fill the gap.

If you 10% of wind doesn't generate on a day that it's been CONTRACTED FOR --- the delivery price of electricity GOES UP... But you don't need to worry about market pricing and contracts because you don't have a PRODUCT.. You have a highly subsidized, MANDATED TO CARRY, gimmick.

If it's free --- why would the TRUE market price of these things be substantially HIGHER than coal? 

As for your contention of "small maintenance costs" --- well you can continue to assert that if like to be mocked. But a wind turbine farm is (paraphrasing my sailing buddies) --- a hole in the ground into which you toss all your money.. Somethings ALWAYS broken  at a wind farm. EXTRAORDINARILY HIGH maintenance. 

Just ask Duke Energy who is now installing a Bird Detection Radar system per their settlement agreement with the government.. Maybe you could apply to be the bird detector switch puller..


----------



## PMZ (Dec 7, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Do some research.  Las Vegas energy peaks at mid day.


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 7, 2013)

PMZ said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



That's exactly what I said you moron... 



> Las Vegas eh? THeir daytime peak is about 10 to 15% more of what they need BLOW AWAY every night on the Strip..



You see those words "daytime peak"??  That the DAYTIME PEAK is about 10 to 15% MORE than what they blow away every night... 

Actually a lot LESS of a daytime peak diff because of the MASSIVE SURGE in nighttime activity there as opposed to Topeka Kansas which goes to bed at 8PM...


----------



## westwall (Dec 7, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...










Yes, I've flown over the eyesore a couple of times now.  And looky here, only a 737 million dollar "loan" from the DOE.



Crescent Dunes | SolarReserve


----------



## westwall (Dec 7, 2013)

PMZ said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...











  Sure!


----------



## PMZ (Dec 7, 2013)

westwall said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



It's really hard to beat a coal generation plant as an eyesore.  Or,  an open pit mine. Or a tunnel mine if you're a coal miner going to work.


----------



## FactFinder (Dec 7, 2013)

*More Proof the skeptics are WINNING!! *

OK, Who is winning what???? Winning, you all are losing just by being on one side or the other of this damn lame argument. 

Bottom line... which of the hell of ya really know besides God. What???one of ya think yourself worthy to go for the position? heeeheee!


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 7, 2013)

We all get a trophy just for playing the game --- right FactFinder???


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 8, 2013)

I think the fact that oil, coal and natural gas probably won't make it out of this century = good enough reason to transition.

Rather the planet warms or cools is to be seen.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 8, 2013)

Matthew said:


> I think the fact that oil, coal and natural gas probably won't make it out of this century = good enough reason to transition.
> 
> Rather the planet warms or cools is to be seen.






Fuel Fix » Study: Atlantic drilling could give economy $23.5B boost


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 8, 2013)

Nothing sucks more then a mountain top clear cut. A right wing favorite.

Why are these hypocrites whining about the environment??? JEZZZ.


----------



## polarbear (Dec 8, 2013)

> PMZ
> *Engineers like I am* understand all earthly resources are limited to the supply that we have,  except for energy from the sun.
> 
> Fossil fuels are a fortunate gift from ancient sun.  Those with our eyes  open can see the end of them coming.  Especially oil. You with your  minds closed find that reality inconvenient and would like to ignore it  until it's too late to do anything about it and hope that you're dead by  then.


Did you just finish smoking a joint when you wrote this "the end of times" and "ancient sun" crap?
You are no more an engineer than I am the Pope....and there are no "engineers" like you claim you are outside this cyber fantasy you dwell in 24/7.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 8, 2013)

polarbear said:


> > PMZ
> > *Engineers like I am* understand all earthly resources are limited to the supply that we have,  except for energy from the sun.
> >
> > Fossil fuels are a fortunate gift from ancient sun.  Those with our eyes  open can see the end of them coming.  Especially oil. You with your  minds closed find that reality inconvenient and would like to ignore it  until it's too late to do anything about it and hope that you're dead by  then.
> ...



I can't find a single bit of reality or truth in your post.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 8, 2013)

PMZ said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > > PMZ
> ...



Probably because, in your reality, we invest $0 in fossil fuels.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 8, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > polarbear said:
> ...



What did you think that Bush's "holy"  wars were about?  Spreading Christianity?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 8, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



WTF are you whining about now?


----------



## PMZ (Dec 8, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



You lying about subsidies for the fossil fuels industry.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 8, 2013)

Another plus to wind and solar is the fact that we don't have to defend the global supply chain.


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 8, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Another plus to wind and solar is the fact that we don't have to defend the global supply chain.



Which might be true were The U.S. to end the ban on mining rare earths that now come only from China.  But that's just not on until we have regime change.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 8, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



When you find some, let me know.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 8, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



"But the American people might be on to something. In a poll conducted for NBC and the Wall Street Journal, three-quarters of respondents favored "eliminating tax credits for the oil and gas industries." Specifically, 47 percent said they found such cuts "totally acceptable" and 27 percent said they found it "mostly acceptable.""

"To some budget hawks cutting subsidies to mature and profitable energy industries is an inevitable part of any budget deficit solution. "Clearly most of the attention has been focused on non-security discretionary budget, says Steve Ellis, vice president of Taxpayers for Common Sense in Washington. But even if we eliminated every dime of that, we would still have a trillion-dollar deficit. So these issues like subsidies for the oil and gas industry  and the tax code  are going to have to be tackled.""

"Finding and tallying federal energy subsidies, however, can be fiendishly difficult. Doug Koplow of the energy-consulting firm Earth Track in Cambridge, Mass., is considered one of the nations leading experts on the topic."

"He estimates that the US spent between $49 billion and $100 billion on energy subsidies in 2007  numbers Mr. Koplow says are still accurate if adjusted for inflation. The handouts cover a broad range of activities, from federal loan guarantees and funding for energy research and development to special tax exemptions."

"Here is how the subsidies break down by category, adjusted for inflation, according to

Oil and gas: $41 billion

President Obama wants Congress to chop $3.6 billion in 2012 oil and gas tax breaks for a total of $46.2 billion over the next decade. Among Mr. Obamas targets: a nearly century-old oil and gas industry tax deduction for the costs of preparing drill sites and a manufacturer's tax break granted the oil industry in 2004.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 8, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 8, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > When you find some, let me know.
> ...



*Doug Koplow of the energy-consulting firm Earth Track in Cambridge, Mass., is considered one of the nations leading experts on the topic."

"He estimates that the US spent between $49 billion and $100 billion on energy subsidies in 2007 *

He's an expert, and he can't get any closer than that? LOL!

*Among Mr. Obamas targets: a nearly century-old oil and gas industry tax deduction for the costs of preparing drill sites *

Sounds like a business expense, all businesses get to deduct their expenses.

*and a manufacturer's tax break granted the oil industry in 2004.*

Specifics would be nice.

*the US coal industry reaps about $8 billion in subsidies annually  or about 10 percent of total federal largess. This includes tax breaks, as well as hundreds of millions of dollars on research into carbon capture and storage.*

Tax breaks? Like what?
As far as the green idiocy of CO2 capture, I agree, we should end it now.

*About $6 billion in tax credits and other favorable policies flow annually to support the ethanol industry.*

Yes, green ethanol idiocy should end.

*The bulk of $6 billion in federal subsidies blow into the wind power industry, the leading renewable energy industry. *

Ditto.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 8, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Why should obsolete energy sources in their dying years be subsidized in any way?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 8, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



I agree, end subsidies to poor energy sources, like wind and ethanol.

Let me know if you ever find any fossil fuel subsidies.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 8, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



I did. But you'll never know that through closed eyes.


----------



## TRFjr (Dec 8, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



because they work and are cheaper then the alternative


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 8, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



No you didn't.

Maybe you don't know what the word subsidy means?

Look it up and try again.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 8, 2013)

TRFjr said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



There are many things that "because they work and are cheaper then the alternative". Should they all be subsidized?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 8, 2013)

Skeptics would you post a global data set graph of temperature the last 1,000 years? I'd like to see what you think.


----------



## Kosh (Dec 8, 2013)

And yet the AGW church members can not post the datasets and source code that link CO2 to driving the climate.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 8, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



http://onswipe.investopedia.com/investopedia/#!/entry/,5228a8f1da27f5d9d0178610

You try again.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 8, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



Was there supposed to be some support for your claims there?


----------



## westwall (Dec 8, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Skeptics would you post a global data set graph of temperature the last 1,000 years? I'd like to see what you think.







Here you go....




















Temperature reconstructions

Tree-ring study proves that climate was WARMER in Roman and Medieval times than it is in the modern industrial age | Mail Online


----------



## PMZ (Dec 8, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Apparently you don't have your reading glasses on. 

It was a definition of subsidy that encompasses all of the things that you claimed were not subsidies.


----------



## polarbear (Dec 8, 2013)

Kosh said:


> And yet the AGW church members can not post the datasets and source code that link CO2 to driving the climate.



When you sum it all up it isn`t really about CO2 as much as it is about being anti-oil and the entire technology that spawned from the fossil fuel based industry.

CO2 is just the latest gimmick the same red neo-communists/ now called "greens" use to preach the "benefits" of their pitiful farmer mentality communal system to the rest of us....and do so as a last ditch effort to villainize our free enterprise system which allowed technology to flourish.

It took less than 5 years of "cold war" to make it obvious that our free enterprise technology which *maximized the use of all our resources *will win, while our nemesis had trouble feeding and supplying the needs of their unfortunate subjects.

Just how important oil was could be observed during WW2. But it continues to be of prime strategic importance, much more than the proverbial "for want of a nail"...if you don`t have it or don`t use it.


> _For want of a nail the shoe was lost.
> _ _For want of a shoe the horse was lost.
> _ _For want of a horse the rider was lost.
> _ _For want of a rider the message was lost.
> ...


Were it not for oil much of the technology we do have would not even exist. 






*
(Pyrolytic carbon* )

Oil is more than just a fuel, *but it was the need for fuel that paid for oil-exploration.*
Now we got materials that would never exist if we had not exploited this resource. 
The stupidity of the anti-oil sentiment crowd is puzzling to say the least.
They rant as if all the "oil money" is being sucked up by some evil corporations who then sit on that money.
*Fact is that this is the same money t*hat financed the entire petro- chemical research sector, which includes everything from plastics to pharmaceuticals.  
Government funding had dick all to do with it ! They were just a consumer/customer and benefited from oil just like the rest of us.
Were it not for oil we`ld still be carving with wood and pulling with oxens.
*Nobody in the oil industry lobbies against energy research or any other research. *Matter of fact it always was and still is this industrial branch that contributes the most.
There is no way a few weirdos who count tree rings will be able to pull off their idiotic IPCC AGW stunts and shut down  oil exploration/use on a world wide scale.


----------



## Kosh (Dec 8, 2013)

Humans are CARBON based lifeforms.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 8, 2013)

polarbear said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > And yet the AGW church members can not post the datasets and source code that link CO2 to driving the climate.
> ...



Running out of oil will shut down oil exploration. Growing demand will get us there pretty soon. Low supply with high demand will have people scrambling for the quickest exit to fuel and waste free energy.

One of these decades you'll lose your oil check and have to work for a living.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 8, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



If it claimed writing off business expenses is a subsidy, it's wrong.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 8, 2013)

PMZ said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...







Indeed.....so we can go to solar and wind tomorrow and have half the worlds population die of hypothermia is we are entering a 30 year run of bitter cold temperatures!!!

Cool idea s0n!!!


----------



## PMZ (Dec 8, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > polarbear said:
> ...



You are saying that you have science that shows that restricting energy from leaving earth for space with increased atmospheric GHG concentrations makes earth colder?

Can't wait to see it.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 8, 2013)

If the skeptics win they should all eat a eagle for Christmas dinner.

Deal?


----------



## westwall (Dec 8, 2013)

PMZ said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...










We have proven reserves of 10 generations of oil.  That's PROVEN.  Do you honestly think that man won't figure out something better in 200 years?  Are you truly that anti- technology and anti-science?


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 8, 2013)

*Ooooooops!!!*


----------



## westwall (Dec 8, 2013)

Matthew said:


> If the skeptics win they should all eat a eagle for Christmas dinner.
> 
> Deal?








If you win, millions will die.  If we win precious resources won't be pissed away on ridiculous schemes who's primary goal is enriching those who are already wealthy.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 8, 2013)

westwall said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > polarbear said:
> ...





West bro......these mental cases don't give a rats ass about the environment. "Climate change" is their vehicle for massive wealth distribution and total destruction of the capitalistic model. Its always been what this shit is all about. It doesn't matter that they want to use 17th century energy in 2013. Its the established narrative and they will stick to it to the death. There is too much at stake. Offuckingcourse technological innovation will someday have people laughing their balls off at the likes of the dickhead climate frauds on here!!



Every American with half a brain needs to take a gander into this site >>>>>

The Green Agenda


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 8, 2013)

And the bomb throwing drum beat gets more and more desperate and hysterical >>>>

In todays REALCLEARENERGY


Which Hollywood-style climate disasters will strike in your lifetime? | Grist




but nobody is caring!!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 8, 2013)

MEANWHILE.......MORE LOSING >>>


The Ocean Thermometer reveals Global Warming Lies


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 8, 2013)

and more losing >>>>>


West Antarctic Ice Melt; Water or Fire?


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 8, 2013)

the most hysterical losing >>>>

Clamor for climate change legislation foolish with Chinese, Indian economies at full-throttle



Perhaps more than any of the other of the dozens of links Ive posted on this thread, this one provides THE proof that these climate nutters really have zero reasoned judgement!!!


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 8, 2013)

Good Catches Skooks.. I love the Mother Jones version of the NAS report using Hollywood examples. 
Those journalists know the level of their readers.. 

The sea level as a thermometer is an interesting argument. Since it's acknowledged that about 1/2 the rise rate IS DUE to thermal expansion.. And there certainly is no match with that Trenberth PR study about "hidden heat".. BUT --- could be that Trenberth et al ---- just got the older data wrong and need a new graph.. If EXTRA heat is goin into the deep, it SHOULD show up on the sea level measurements.


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 8, 2013)

And THIS ONE you posted (West Antarctic Ice Melt ) --- if TRUE --- deserves a thread of it's own.. 

I imagine a fiery chain of volcanoes under the ice sheet is a much bigger deal than a trace of CO2.. 
And should THAT start breaking apart the continent down there --- we may AFTER ALL get the great floods that Noah Gore predicted.. 

Somehow --- the High Priests will blame it on CO2..


----------



## PMZ (Dec 8, 2013)

westwall said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > polarbear said:
> ...



Show us the proof.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 9, 2013)

Another sack kick for the k00ks!!!!


RealClearScience - Less Ice in Greenland 3,000 Years Ago than Today


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 9, 2013)

*"......by 2018, the United States will be the largest producer of oil in the world......"*
                                                                        ~IEA Chief Economist



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwcMAJAKFeM]World Energy Outlook 2013 - YouTube[/ame]







yuk.......yuk.........


----------



## PMZ (Dec 9, 2013)

By 2100 all oil will be used up.


----------



## polarbear (Dec 9, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



Had there been no Marx, Engels, Stalin & Mao etc then today there would be no "Green" political movement who`s prime target is to attack the lifeblood (oil) of the free enterprise western high-tech NATO countries.

At no time did the instigators behind the "iron curtain" give a rats ass about the environment. That became abundantly clear after the collapse of the Soviet block & their satellite states.
But they had a huge propaganda and agitation budget + apparatus to surreptitiously finance left-wing radicals in western Europe, especially in West Germany. We found that out after the border collapsed and the BGS raided their huge Stasi and KGB archives.
During this cold war period radical student movements served as useful idiots not just to oppose oil and nuclear but the entire West German industrial infra structure...and was even augmented with assassinations.
The only thing that changed since then is that today`s "greens" limit their assassinations to character assassination and appoint themselves as protectors of  the environment....which of course necessitates the same political system they tried to force down people`s throats all along.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 9, 2013)

PMZ said:


> By 2100 all oil will be used up.





Like I always say s0n........philosophy is gay on a science based forum!!


http://www.doi.gov/news/pressreleases/USGS-Releases-Global-Estimate-for-Undiscovered-Technically-Recoverable-Conventional-Oil-and-Gas-Resources.cfm


http://pubs.usgs.gov/fs/2012/3042/fs2012-3042.pdf



And he..........SPIKES the football!!!!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 9, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> *"......by 2018, the United States will be the largest producer of oil in the world......"*
> ~IEA Chief Economist
> 
> 
> ...



I think we surpassed Saudi Arabia this year.
Despite PMZ's claim that no one invests in fossil fuel anymore.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 9, 2013)

The question is why shouldn't we invest in all sources of energy? Like nuclear, wind and solar that seems to be attacked by one side or the other.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 9, 2013)

Matthew said:


> The question is why shouldn't we invest in all sources of energy? Like nuclear, wind and solar that seems to be attacked by one side or the other.



Or natural gas, coal and oil from OCS and ANWR.


----------



## polarbear (Dec 9, 2013)

Matthew said:


> The question is why shouldn't we invest in all sources of energy? Like nuclear, wind and solar that seems to be attacked by one side or the other.



It`s the *"we"* which is the operative in this question.
Who is *"we"* ???
"We" are free to invest in everything that is not illegal. That`s why *we*`ve got stock & commodity + futures markets where *"we"* invest.
In addition to that *"we"* have  various financial institutions who assist with investment capital if some of the *"we" *, which includes you want to invest in whatever you think is worthwhile.
The problem with people like you is, that when the time comes to put *your *money where *your *mouth is you expect everybody else to take *your *advice how they should invest *their *money.
If you think your advice is so hot then go ahead and try raise the capital for your own wind or solar farm.
Go public and sell shares. Energy is in high demand and *"we"* buy it all the time. 
So what is your problem? ....other than the *"we" *and *who* should foot the bills for *your* brilliant idea ?
If you want a political system that has the authority to confiscate our assets to invest it in something *"we"* don`t want to do on our own and in free will, then don`t beat around the bush and say so...and if you can`t get enough *"we"* to go along with your pipe dreams,  then you should move to Cuba or North Korea. There are still a few countries where everything is* "we"* and *nothing is your`s.

*


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 9, 2013)

Matthew said:


> The question is why shouldn't we invest in all sources of energy? Like nuclear, wind and solar that seems to be attacked by one side or the other.



Oil has nothing to do with those 3 things. 5th time you done this.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 9, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > The question is why shouldn't we invest in all sources of energy? Like nuclear, wind and solar that seems to be attacked by one side or the other.
> ...



Look at the pollution of china and India to see why oil and coal aren't good. 

At least stop opposing regulations.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 9, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > The question is why shouldn't we invest in all sources of energy? Like nuclear, wind and solar that seems to be attacked by one side or the other.
> ...



If Obama is so bad for natural gas, oil and most fossil fuels. Why exactly are we number one within them????

We're investing big time in them. Thank god for the regulations keeping us from looking like China. This I assume you don't like.

I am not fully against them as long as we have regulations preventing a china.


----------



## westwall (Dec 9, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...









What I find amusing is we all agree that pollution is bad and needs to be controlled.  Why then do none of the carbon control schemes actually have pollution control written into them?  My guess is that way the big companies can continue to pollute freely and the small fry pay for it as usual.

You ever notice how its the big investment firms pushing this horseshit.  You know the companies that went bust and we had to bail out?  Then they raised everyone's fees while giving themselves nice fat bonus's for failure?  Oh yes, they also don't produce a damned thing.

You ever notice that Matt?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 9, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



*If Obama is so bad for natural gas, oil and most fossil fuels. Why exactly are we number one within them????*

What has he done to expand these? Be specific.
Do you want more CO2 free nuclear? What has Obama (or Reid) has done to expand nuclear?

*Thank god for the regulations keeping us from looking like China. *

It's true, we've had regs about pollution for decades.
Even before Obama lived with his Uncle.

*This I assume you don't like.*

Why would you assume that?


----------



## PMZ (Dec 9, 2013)

polarbear said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Is this the kind of crap that you fall for every day?


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 10, 2013)

Right now........headline on *DRUDGE* >>>>>>



*COLDEST TEMP EVER RECORDED -135.8° *











Ask me if I'm laughing??!!!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 10, 2013)

Thread is up to almost 20,000 "views".


----------



## PMZ (Dec 10, 2013)

Observing the last of the deniers in their natural habitat is like going to the zoo or a museum.


----------



## polarbear (Dec 10, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Observing the last of the deniers in their natural habitat is like going to the zoo or a museum.



When was the last time you checked the news?
Not only did some of the major countries that signed the original Kyoto Accord drop out over the last 5 years, the rest of what`s left does not even show up any more at the IPCC conventions...or just send a low level bureaucrat.
Meanwhile Russia,Sweden, Iceland, Canada and some other nations which aren`t even part of the arctic rim are building huge fleets of icebreakers and supply ships.
What do you figure these "last of the deniers" are up to in the arctic?
I`m pretty sure all that fuzz and these billion$ are not to install solar panels and windmills up there.







> *(CNN)* -- Commercial development of the Arctic's  natural resources has so far been near to impossible, but transportation  throughout the inhospitable region may soon be revolutionized.
> U.S.-based airship company Aeros and Icelandic airline Icelandair Cargo,  say they have signed an agreement with hopes of establishing a  partnership to develop new air freight service across the Arctic region.
> Together they are hoping  to deliver standard cargo containers via Iceland to regions with little  infrastructure, such as Siberia, Alaska, Greenland and northern Canada.


Do you live in a communication blind spot or does your occult leader determine what you need to know ?
Here is a hint:
Check the cage in that zoo you are talking about.
Go to a corner, if your side of the angle is 90 deg then you are on the inside, not the outside


----------



## Kosh (Dec 10, 2013)

Matthew said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



More far left Obama drone propaganda.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 10, 2013)

The Kyoto Treaty has almost nothing to do with what goes on inside a country.  It's an international agreement on who pays for the past and current cost of AGW,  those who caused the bulk of it,  us,  or the future of it,  China and India.  Because there are many countries that have actions to take,  like limiting deforestation,  that have no money. 

To say it's a statement about the required progress towards permanent rather than temporary energy solutions is just not true.


----------



## Kosh (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## PMZ (Dec 10, 2013)

Kosh said:


>



Correlation does not imply causation. 

However, well established eighth grade physics requires AGW as a response to increasing atmospheric GHG concentrations.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 10, 2013)

polarbear said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Observing the last of the deniers in their natural habitat is like going to the zoo or a museum.
> ...



Polar man......remember when you were a kid and had these wild dreams about makey-uppey places? The fucking k00ks never got past that. They really think that the drip, drip drip of this amateurish bomb throwing is going to bring about some kind of a massive collective movement by the people to just start forking over money for this green fantasyland.

Problem is......only the internet OCD's on this stuff care. Nobody out there is giving a shit after 2 decades of bomb throwing, and in fact, the caring about this shit is falling like a stone in water for the past 5 years or so.

But here is the bottom line........Crap and Tax is as dead as a doornail in the United States and there is zero evidence of it pulling a zombie stunt anytime soon. And since state governor redistricting ( something the k00ks have no clue about ) after the 2010 election all but ensures GOP dominance until 2020, no climate legislation is happening.


Which means we get to do a lot of this >>>>


----------



## PMZ (Dec 10, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



You are like the guy on the street preaching the end of the world. Nobody cares because everybody is too busy preparing for tomorrow to worry about it not coming. 

You have no influence in science, business, technology, finance, law, nothing that affects us preparing for tomorrow. Why? Because you didn't prepare for today. 

Stand on your corner soapbox and preach nothing to nobody that has any influence on what will be done.

It really doesn't matter.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 10, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Requires? LOL!


----------



## PMZ (Dec 10, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



You'll understand when you take eighth grade physics.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 10, 2013)

kdublubatub said:


> I don't believe in climate change.



That has no impact on climate change.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 10, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



Tell me again about the lack of investment in fossil fuels.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 10, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



You tell me how many fossil fuel fired generating plants are under construction in the US currently?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 10, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



Several. So?


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 10, 2013)

PMZ said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > polarbear said:
> ...





indeed I have zero influence. Im just in here to remind people of the score. That's it.


People with real responsibilities in life......a family.......a mortgage.......a job with high responsibility........they are just trying to get through tomorrow s0n!! Nobody gives a rats ass about this shit. We get like 4 or 5 of the same nutty people who come into this forum over the past 5 years who are all angst about fucking global warming. Nobody cares.


Im waiting close now to 2,000 posts on this thread for one k00k to show me a link that displays the "consensus" is having ANY effect on public policy.


Its not.   


No links


The skeptics are winning........big!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 10, 2013)

some 

's  missed the classes where they taught how to read a graph!!


wtf? I cant help it!!


----------



## westwall (Dec 10, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...










Wow, we've been saying that for decades and it's you clowns who've been ignoring that.

What a farce you are...


----------



## westwall (Dec 10, 2013)

PMZ said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > polarbear said:
> ...









Ummmm, the last time I checked, it was you idiots saying the end of the world is nigh.  We NEVER have..........


----------



## polarbear (Dec 10, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



I got 32 international online news services bookmarked and noticed that with the exception of a few far left European online-papers none offer  an "Environment" tab to click on any more on their home page.
Except for the BBC, they still got one labelled Sci/Environment and out of ~ 2 dozen articles only 1 or 2, buried there are related to "climate change".
The rest of the most widely read international press dropped that subject altogether and only delves into it when it comes up in some insignificant local election campaign....where it`s obligatory to say all the nice things you promise to promote...you know, all the usual sacred cows and the gay stuff.
Once elected nobody gives a shit about it any more and life goes on as usual.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 10, 2013)

The largest project ever taken on by humans,  the conversion of our whole energy supply system,  is news no more.  People expect it to get done,  and it is.  It's the purview of experts,  not the man on the street.  He only cares about the price of gasoline.  And when he can stop pouring all of his money down that rathole.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 10, 2013)

Why not use our sun?
Why not use our wind?
Why not use the waves?

Makes more sense then fossil fuels.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 11, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Why not use our sun?
> Why not use our wind?
> Why not use the waves?
> 
> Makes more sense then fossil fuels.



In Chicago, in winter, sun, wind and waves won't work.

*Makes more sense then fossil fuels.*

Only if you like hypothermia.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 11, 2013)

Wind works well in the windy city. Right?


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 11, 2013)

Philosophy is gay


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 11, 2013)

*"reversing the progress back to the stone age is not the answer........"*


Green Power Gridlock: Why Renewable Energy Is No Alternative - Forbes


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 11, 2013)

The Evening Sun | Renewable energy sources cant compete


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 11, 2013)

more k00k losing >>>>

On the Futility of Long-Range Numerical Climate Prediction | Watts Up With That?


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Kosh (Dec 11, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> *"reversing the progress back to the stone age is not the answer........"*
> 
> 
> Green Power Gridlock: Why Renewable Energy Is No Alternative - Forbes



It is not a viable source of energy it can help supplement but to transform our power needs using only renewables is down right insane.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 11, 2013)

Kosh said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > *"reversing the progress back to the stone age is not the answer........"*
> ...





Indeed


Which is exactly why the skeptics are winning and always will. Far less than 10% of the population is angst about global warming and its attendant agenda. These AGW dolts will be calling the skeptics "stupid denier assholes" 10 years from now but still be losing as badly as they are now. And I'll still be in here making fun of them.


I thrive on making fun of mental cases on public forums!!!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 11, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Wind works well in the windy city. Right?



You want to heat your home with wind power in Chicago? LOL!


----------



## PMZ (Dec 11, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Wind works well in the windy city. Right?
> ...



I heat my home with wind power in NY.  You'd think that engineers in the windy city would be at least as smart.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 11, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



You do? How big is your windmill? How much does it generate?
Does it ever go over 30% of the rated capacity?


----------



## PMZ (Dec 11, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



We have a grid in NY.  Lots of windmills.  Lots of hydro.  Some nuclear.  No solar.  I pay 3.5 cents per KW hr.  

What do you pay for all of that fuel and waste disposal?


----------



## polarbear (Dec 11, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


He won`t be able to answer any of your questions, because he has no idea who feeds how much into the grid that supplies NY at any given time.
Their 5 wind mill farms combined have so far been able to contribute only about 10% during ideal conditions which don`t necessarily coincide with peak demand times.
These instant amateur internet forum "engineers" just can`t get a handle on what it takes to run a power on demand grid system, no matter how many times you try to explain it.
You should think that the zealots who keep ranting about it in this forum go and take a look at the German "renewable energy" system to see what it REALLY takes to run power on demand from wind & solar.
The wind turbines and solar farms are just the front end component.
It`s the next phase, which is the problem that has to be solved and gives it the ability to adapt to load fluctuations and the ability to synchronize it while the power source, in this case the wind is fluctuating at the same time.
The only way to solve this problem is with a secondary hydro- electric turbine & pumping system:














That`s the problem with wind & solar,...*it takes a secondary power plant *to use wind & solar as a *power on demand* power plant.
Beyond running the storage basin pumps ,both are essentially useless by themselves and you will always need the other conventional power plants to carry the bulk of the load..and Germany wants to phase out as much as is possible of the latter, starting with nuclear.
So now Germans are in an uproar as the "Black forest" mountain tops are being clear cut and excavated  for these huge basins and power line corridors....and so far that`s just a small portion of what it takes before that project is complete.
Imagine what it would take to implement that in a nation the size of the U.S.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 11, 2013)

polarbear said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



Apparently you only deal in perfect solutions.  Typical for science wannabes. 

Tell us about your perfect solution.


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 11, 2013)

Pumped storage has been used in California for decades.

See "Oroville Dam".

Efficiency is not great but quite acceptable.  Problem is these required TWO big chunks of land.  One high; one low.  

Now that destroys the natural use of sacred land and is unacceptable to the enviro-left so they shoot themselves in the foot by opposing it.  Yet they don't go back to unoighted, unheated caves as they would were they at all sincere.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 11, 2013)

HenryBHough said:


> Pumped storage has been used in California for decades.
> 
> See "Oroville Dam".
> 
> ...



All hydro is pumped storage.  It's solar pumped.


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 11, 2013)

PMZ said:


> All hydro is pumped storage.  It's solar pumped.



I'll accept "some" but not "all".

I've been to Oroville and examined their system.  At that time there was no solar installation.  No wind machines.  They spilled water during times of high demand and used excess nuclear/fossil fuel generated power to pump water back up at times of low demand.

Yes, using wind or solar when available would make great sense and they may be already starting to do that.

Problem comes when greenies prevent land being used to build new reservoirs (high and low) to hold the water.  Remember, the water has to be replenished as evaporation takes a toll so an inflow is essential.  Ditto some amount of outflow to prevent stagnation.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 11, 2013)

My point was that natural hydro power is nature's pumped storage.  Evaporation,  atmospheric humidity transported to higher altitudes,  condensation,  than gravity back to sea level. 

We don't see that as unnatural.


----------



## polarbear (Dec 11, 2013)

HenryBHough said:


> Pumped storage has been used in California for decades.
> 
> See "Oroville Dam".
> 
> ...


The Oroville dam does *not just *serve as a power storage basin, it`s main function is flood & water supply control, which is not what can be said about the pumped hydro electric basins in Germany that are needed to prevent a cascading power failure.
It would have been an engineering blunder not to channel the Oroville outflow through hydro turbines.
Unfortunately the geographic features that enable this degree of versatility, efficiency/use don`t exist everywhere else where the largest energy consumers are situated!
Most people underestimate how difficult & costly it is to operate a long range power transmission/distribution system.
Aside from line loss, HV lines often sag several meters and *max out *at a *much lesser *load with increased distance. 
Relocating the industrial users is not really an option as much as the other choice is, where to locate a conventional power plant.
That`s not just a "German" problem, but it`s the same in the US if you take a look where your heavy industry is located.
Unlike California, water supply is not really a problem in other areas because you don`t need any elevation as you have to have it in order to generate power. 
These (German) basins have no other function than to supply hydro turbines that can be instantaneously ramped up & down in sync with the current load over a wide enough operating envelope.
And that, no less is what it takes to operate a "renewable energy" system based on wind & solar that can supply *power on demand.
*It`s a bit silly to distinguish between nationalities when it comes to engineering solutions, especially in power engineering.
Almost all of that is done by multi-national well structured incorporated entities that have no problem sourcing the best experts and technology.
The only thing that is unique about the "German" situation is how we got into that energy cul de sac. 
It was not the technical need that led up to it, but the impetus was entirely political when the Soviet block collapsed and we inherited over 20 million hard core ex-communists as instant citizens with voting rights.
An entire countries population that had endured decades of brainwashing how evil our West German free enterprise system is. In no time the crowds that gathered to demonstrate against nuclear or any other key infrastructures grew huge enough to scare the shit out of everybody with ambitions to be successful in politics.
The "environment" was just a club they wielded to villainize the West in general. Which was ironic in view of the mess they had made out of their environment while they were under communist rule.
It took decades to clean it up and is still ongoing.


----------



## westwall (Dec 11, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...










Oh.  So you lied about having a windmill.  I DO have solar and a water wheel.  I looked at windmills but they kill birds which I despise and they suck at power generation.  Here in Reno with much fanfare they installed windmills and are now kind of pissed off that their payback is around 300 years!  

Hard to do when they only last 25 years!


Those windmills were paid for using a combination of federal stimulus money and rebates from NV Energy. In all, they cost about $416,000, but have largely fallen short of expectations.

The windmill produced by Helix Wind cost $21,599 and was expected to produce about 1,000 kilowatt hours per year for $123 in annual energy savings to the city. But over the last 365 days, according to Reno's open government website, the windmill has produced about 22 kilowatt hours  about $3 in savings over the last year.



Company that built 'helix' windmill in downtown Reno is out of business « Reno Memo


----------



## westwall (Dec 11, 2013)

PMZ said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...









  And you claim to be an engineer.  If you were the type of individual who designed airplanes we would still be WALKING!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 11, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



So you don't actually heat your home with wind.


----------



## polarbear (Dec 11, 2013)

westwall said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > polarbear said:
> ...



How easy it is to be an "engineer" in an internet forum these days...amazing isn`t it ?
But why not, for guys like him, thanks to Google&Wikipedia that`s easier than pretending to be a CIA agent in a bar trying to impress a girl that had one drink too many.
He should have stuck with that "spiel" because he isn`t doing much better with his "engineers like I am" role playing here either.
Won`t be long and he`ll vanish like the other ones we had fun with before he came along...and re-incarnate with a new username and profession, like the guy who kept referring to himself as "physist" or the ex-Navy deck swab  who promoted himself to "nuclear engineer".


----------



## westwall (Dec 11, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...








I don't think pmsmz even has a home.  Me thinks he's still living in his moms basement like all internet trolls.


----------



## westwall (Dec 11, 2013)

polarbear said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...







Yep, just another game of internet "whack a mole"!


----------



## polarbear (Dec 11, 2013)

westwall said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



Same CO2 fetish and the same m.o, as "Saigon" the "journalist" from Finland who did not even know the name of the current Fin-PM or have a keyboard with a Fin character set.
I`m tempted to stick his IP into his face too, but the last time I did that I got banned, so let`s just go with your hunch.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 11, 2013)

Polar Bear is cleaning some clocks, I see!!

LMAO


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 11, 2013)

This thread sure has made a splash.......but not for the k00ks!!


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 11, 2013)

Tried wind and solar on a mixture of mountain-top radio repeater sites over a ten year period.  Grid was not an option for any of them.  Had the wind machines worked out they would have saved tons of money on batteries as wind may not blow all the time but it does sometimes blow regardless of day or night.  Solar availability is highly seasonal so it was necessary to provide enough battery capacity for those seasons when sunlight was but very limited time at best and overcast many times when there should have been sun.

The deciding factor was maintenance.  The wind machines were more efficient and the reduced battery need a tremendous saving.  One helicopter trip to replace a snapped blade, however, would have paid for enough batteries to allow the system to run about six months without any recharge.

Helicopter outfit loved the wind machines, however.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 11, 2013)

Actually, I do. Not exclusively but partially. Most of the rest is from hydro power.


----------



## polarbear (Dec 12, 2013)

HenryBHough said:


> Tried wind and solar on a mixture of mountain-top radio repeater sites over a ten year period.  Grid was not an option for any of them.  Had the wind machines worked out they would have saved tons of money on batteries as wind may not blow all the time but it does sometimes blow regardless of day or night.  Solar availability is highly seasonal so it was necessary to provide enough battery capacity for those seasons when sunlight was but very limited time at best and overcast many times when there should have been sun.
> 
> The deciding factor was maintenance.  The wind machines were more efficient and the reduced battery need a tremendous saving.  One helicopter trip to replace a snapped blade, however, would have paid for enough batteries to allow the system to run about six months without any recharge.
> 
> Helicopter outfit loved the wind machines, however.



Small *static *loads such as the repeaters you are talking about aren`t a problem for windmills because you don`t run into the kind of problems you face with a grid tied generator.
It`s one thing to generate DC to keep a battery bank charged and then convert it to AC with an inverter which can then be grid tied, but that has it`s limits.
I see you had some problems with your blades.
If you are still at it I may have a solution that might interest you.
I made my 8 foot blades out of aircraft quality spruce and essentially copied the radial pitch angle change of a Herc C130 prop.





First you take a 2 X4 and drill a center hole then rip it on a table saw. Set the fence to 1/8th of an inch.
Next stack the strips like a deck of cards stick a centering pin through the hole and fan the strips like a deck of cards until the pitch of that "stair case" is 15 degrees at the outer edge.
Now laminate the stacked strips with epoxy and let it cure.
After that grind the blades with a good sanding disc till they are smooth.
You can still see the laminate on the right picture before I painted that blade. As you know a laminate is much stronger than a solid piece and my blades survived windstorms that had trees ripping down hydro lines in my area. On the left that wasn`t quite the finished product yet. I put it up quick and dirty, because I was too eager to try out the 1 hp motor where I rewired the stator and slotted the rotor to fit the PM`s.
There was no "cogging" problem even at low wind speeds.
With the 15 degree pitch angle at the tips I registered over 2 foot pounds of torque at the drive shaft when my anemometer showed a wind speed of ~ 10 kmh. I opted for a high torque low rpm pitch and geared it up 8:1 with a sprocket and chain drive rather than a shallow pitch to get directly into the generator minimum output rpm range.
That`s the only way to go with a large diameter prop anyways and if you were off a couple of grams when you balanced the rotor it`s not enough to cause any vibrations you would notice.
The other advantage is that it`s easier to turn the prop out of the wind without fighting the gyro effect you get with a large prop at higher rpms.
I haven`t got a picture handy...but where you see the vice grips on the left side there was a link and later a saginaw screw jack from my old satellite dish which was activated by a micro switch when a  wind > 40 kmh pushed the tab. That turned the tail fin arm and the prop angled out of the wind.
That damn thing hardly ever stopped and drew a lot of attention.
Then one day a cattle rancher knocked on my door, made me an offer I could not refuse and loaded the whole contraption on his trailer.He did leave me my deep cycle battery bank and my 2000 watt inverter which was tied into my solar panels. But they got wiped out soon after in a hail storm that dented cars and smashed almost every window in my neighborhood. But I still had my 6.5 KVA Hyandai generator so I was still okay when the power was down. 
No way would I get caught without that thing!


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 12, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



You haven't looked at the rate on your bill in 20 years have you? 
If you pay 3.5Cents/KWhr in New York --- Your on major subsidies or I'll be your monkey's uncle for a week..



> http://www.bls.gov/ro2/avgengny.pdf
> 
> New York area households paid an average of 18.8 cents per kilowatt
> hour (kWh) of electricity in October 2013, similar to the 18.6 cents per kWh paid in October 2012.


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 12, 2013)

polarbear said:


> Small *static *loads such as the repeaters you are talking about aren`t a problem for windmills because you don`t run into the kind of problems you face with a grid tied generator.
> 
> It`s one thing to generate DC to keep a battery bank charged and then convert it to AC with an inverter which can then be grid tied, but that has it`s limits.
> I see you had some problems with your blades.
> If you are still at it...............



It was actually less complex since the equipment was designed to run on DC exclusively.  No inverter was needed.  The only electronic issue was regulation since most solid state devices don't fancy working up to specification below about -10 degrees F and these sites frequently enjoyed -40/-50 degrees F.  I never did try home-grown blades as the wind machines were provided by a manufacturer at no cost as test beds for their products.  The generators themselves, almost every version, stood up well but the blades were the issue.  If put up when it was very cold and it stayed cold all was well.  But when there were freeze-thaw cycles ice buildup cause imbalance.  At first the supports weren't strong enough so gave way and the whole thing came down.  Once we got the supports sufficiently beefed-up the weak point shifted to blade shedding.  At most sites the solar installation (had existed before trying wind) kept the battery banks up.  But at a site designed primarily for wind, with smaller battery capacity, was prone to running out stored power making those extra helicopter trips necessary.  The travel costs were not underwritten by the wind machine maker so continuing the experimentation was no longer viable.

BTW, the most pressing part of the demand for huge battery capacity was not entirely limited sunlight.  It was snow/ice buildup on the solar panels.  They were good for about 2/3rds of the winter but by late winter each site usually was indicating the need for a visit to clear the panels (telemetry on battery capacity) which was a sustainable cost.


----------



## polarbear (Dec 12, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



WOW !...OUCH !
That`s as bad as in Germany. They are @ 11.6 euro cents per kwh base price + 28 % tax. And now they are planning to add a demand charge penalty if a household spikes past 2 KVA.
Manitobans pay 7.5 cents CDn$ per KWh for the first 11 000 kWhours and no demand surcharge for residential single phase.
Current Electricity Monthly Rates

....and people are bitching.
Our rates went up recently because MH is installing yet another HVDC line ("Bipole3") in addition to Bipole 1 & 2 to supply Minnesota and Wisconsin.



> On May 25, 2011, the 61-year-old Manitoba premier announced that the  province&#8217;s Crown corporation, Manitoba Hydro, had signed agreements that  would see it &#8211; starting in 2020 &#8211; sell 350 megawatts (MW) of  electricity to two separate utilities in neighboring Minnesota and  Wisconsin. Those sales, along with a similar deal reached with Northern  States Power (now a part of Xcel Energy), meant Manitoba had committed  to sell 475 MW of clean hydro power that could bring in $4 billion in  revenue over the lifetime of the contracts.
> Manitobans, and the businesses that serve them and employ them, enjoy  some of the lowest electricity rates in the country, rivaling Quebec &#8211;  another province blessed with an abundance of hydroelectricity capacity. But Manitoba&#8217;s cheap power (the residential rate is 6.6 cents per  KWh) is in part made possible by exports to outside markets,  particularly the United States&#8217; Midwest region. This revenue helps the  province pay down the utility&#8217;s debt and the cost of operating those 14  generating stations. And as Manitoba Hydro embarks on an ambitious,  multibillion-dollar plan to build two new hydro projects in its northern  hinterlands &#8211; the Keeyask and Conawapa generating stations &#8211; that would  provide the power to fulfill its export commitments, the company is  encountering some bumpy terrain.


In view of that, don`t you think it`s a bit silly that the Manitoba Government  erected 60 Siemens  SW2.3-101 windmills, slated are 200 and obliges Manitoba Hydro to buy the power the St.Joseph`s wind mills produce. 
That took a lot of ugly arm twisting, but  that`s *the kind of shit that happens *whenever the "New Democrats" or the "Liberals" win a provincial election in Canada.
On a federal level they are all but extinct and the same trend is developing now as well on a provincial level...and energy policy is a big part of it.

I`m awed how much New Yorkers pay for their power, because a huge slice of it comes from *Quebec* which exports it to the US *even cheaper than Manitoba.*

And all the while people point fingers at the oil & gas *while the biggest rip-offs are happening with electric power that has no "carbon foot print" 
whatsoever

*Added edit:
New Yorkers currently pay $ 1.07 per liter gasoline as of Dec 4th if I`m not mistaken.
1 kg gasoline (=1.4 liters) ==> 11.8 kWh costing ~ $1.50
And 11.8 KWh cost $ 2.21 in New York
So what`s the deal driving around New York in an electric car ???


----------



## polarbear (Dec 12, 2013)

HenryBHough said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > Small *static *loads such as the repeaters you are talking about aren`t a problem for windmills because you don`t run into the kind of problems you face with a grid tied generator.
> ...



*Boy oh boy, can I ever sympathize with your problems.*..

because they are exactly the same headaches we had where I worked:














This was my "commute" from where I used to live (in the Yukon) to CFS Alert Ellesmere Island:












My job was the "B-Gen-O" (base engineering offc.)






And that`s one of our relay stations up there:






One solar panel, which is totally useless and no way would a windmill last through any of the storms we have up there at the temperatures you get just 450 miles south of the pole..:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kOwvR-Zuev4"]Windstorm in Alert 2 - YouTube[/ame]

There is worse than that, when these winds kicked up the only way we got from one building into another is hooking up with a harness to the ropes you see in the background..else you got swept away, never to be seen again





So, like I said I`m quite aware that your job wasn`t a joy ride either...now that you told me what you do for a living.
I guess nuclear batteries are out of the question for civilian use and in an area where access is not restricted.


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 12, 2013)

Except I didn't do it for a living.

It was a retirement hobby.

Which makes it a good thing that ObamaCare includes mental health treatment.


----------



## polarbear (Dec 12, 2013)

HenryBHough said:


> Except I didn't do it for a living.
> 
> It was a retirement hobby.
> 
> Which makes it a good thing that ObamaCare includes mental health treatment.



Lucky you & lucky me..I`m retired now as well from the "chosen frozen" as they referred to us.
Came back here to add this, because you seem a lot like the other "Dilberts" I had the privilege to work with:

Keep it up and take good care of yourself & yours
+ my sincerest X-mas greetings from Canada


----------



## PMZ (Dec 12, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



You're right. It's 4.4 cents now. It went up recently. 

100 years ago big power asked my village to shut down their small local coal fired plant. In return, we got power from them at Niagara hydro rates forever. 

That fuel-less, waste-less stuff is real cheap to make, you know. Now we're adding fuel-less, waste-less wind to it too. I live in an all electric house.

Good deal, no?


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 12, 2013)

PMZ said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...






cool s0n.....we're all real proud of ya!!!


----------



## PMZ (Dec 12, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Cheap, reliable, Fuel-free, waste-free, forever energy. The future.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 12, 2013)

By the way Polar......there are like 129 electric cars in New York. Virtually all of them are driven by highly wealthy snobs from places like Port Washington, Scarsdale and East Hampton.

I was at a car meet at Captree Boat Basin this past Sunday AM. Always 200 or so cars there, none of which get more than 20mpg. On Long Island here, half the people drive medium to large SUV's.....once in a blue moon you might see a SMARTFORTWO. I invariably pull up next to them at a light in my Mustang point at them and laugh!! Always a hoot.....my kids love it......laugh their asses off. Do the same with Prius drivers........you wanna see a k00k mental case lefty meltdown as I sit there and rev my 'Stang with straight pipes and headers. Holy fuck.......but I just roll down the window and with a big smile on my face tell them, "Check the polls s0n.....nobody cares about global warming anymore! Can that thing reach 60 mph?". I was put on this earth to irritate far left mental cases and shit do I enjoy it too!!!

Its cold as shit here tonight......gonna be 15 degree's and below zero with the wind chill. We need a wee bit of fucking global warming here my friend!!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 12, 2013)

Hydro, wind, solar, geo-thermal and wave is the future.

No question about it. 

We don't need to strip mine a mountain
We don't need to move coal on trains
We don't need to pollute our air
WE don't need to load coal into our machines
We don't need to frack the earth
We don't need the water pollution


We can move energy from clean energy to the grid  Cheaply and wisely.


----------



## polarbear (Dec 12, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> By the way Polar......there are like 129 electric cars in New York. Virtually all of them are driven by highly wealthy snobs from places like Port Washington, Scarsdale and East Hampton.
> 
> I was at a car meet at Captree Boat Basin this past Sunday AM. Always 200 or so cars there, none of which get more than 20mpg. On Long Island here, half the people drive medium to large SUV's.....once in a blue moon you might see a SMARTFORTWO. I invariably pull up next to them at a light in my Mustang point at them and laugh!! Always a hoot.....my kids love it......laugh their asses off.
> Its cold as shit here tonight......gonna be 15 degree's and below zero with the wind chill. We need a wee bit of fucking global warming here my friend!!


Yeah, that`s about what I guessed. Do New Yorkers have a nickname like Germans have for dick-heads like that?
If not you`ve got to invent one.
Germans call these idiots "Gut-Mensch". Being a New Yorker it`s not hard to figure out what "gut" means and I`m sure you`ve heard the word "Mensch" being used by New Yorkers quite often.
"Gutmensch" loosely translated is a "goody goody 2 shoes" and has been in use ever since it became fashionable to be pro-gay, pro- save the  planet and do so flaunting it in public as much as possible.
Like posing for a photo-op where for ex. a German SPD candidate personally carried a toad in front of TV cameras across the Autobahn so it don`t get squished.
Bloomberg, now there is a prime example what Germans would call a "Gutmensch". To be a Gutmensch you MUST be a democrat and way out in left field, attend gay parades. If you eat steaks, can bench press your own weight, kick-start a Harley, hit a home run or pull start a lawnmower  you are automatically disqualified as a "Gutmensch".
No way would a "Gutmensch" ever gun it on the Autobahn like the rest of us do to clean out our exhaust pipes
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elsVLx2KWHk"]Mercedes Benz SL 55 AMG VS Porsche 911 Carrera GT3 RS 997 Autobahn Race Rennen V8 Kompressor 991 - YouTube[/ame]

or have a hoot at the Octoberfest.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bdsgqw7zLfk"]OKTOBERFEST is fu*king EPIC! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PMZ (Dec 12, 2013)

polarbear said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > By the way Polar......there are like 129 electric cars in New York. Virtually all of them are driven by highly wealthy snobs from places like Port Washington, Scarsdale and East Hampton.
> ...



The relativity between gutmensch and AGW is........????


----------



## polarbear (Dec 12, 2013)

PMZ said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



You have to ask?
Then again that`s no surprise.
First off I`ll teach you how to pronounce it properly, the first part has nothing to do with a "gut" although it should, because a Gutmensch has no guts.
It`s prounounced "goot" and "Mensch" the same as in English if you`ld drop the C in the sch. 

How would a Gutmensch like you even begin to understand how far off-side relative to what`s normal you and your AGW angst is.
See, "Angst" there is another German word that`s become a part of colloquial English. Without "Angst" you would not qualify as a "Gutmensch" either. 
To be one you must have at least one sort of Angst and it`s the sole purpose of a Gutmensch to make sure his Angst is being recognized by the rest of us as a real and present danger to the world and then leave no stone unturned to save us all.
I`m still waiting for you to tell me what kind of "engineer" you are.. and when are you going to show us your windmill ?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 12, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Hydro, wind, solar, geo-thermal and wave is the future.
> 
> No question about it.
> 
> ...



*Hydro, wind, solar, geo-thermal and wave is the future.*

If that's the only energy in your future, you're gonna be cold and poor.


----------



## polarbear (Dec 12, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Hydro, wind, solar, geo-thermal and wave is the future.
> ...



Remember how  "Yes we can" Obama  got applauded when he said to McCain "You can`t drill your way out of this (energy) problem"
And now he is doing just that, in spades !... and even brags about how much more oil & gas exploration he`s okayed on federal land since then.

That  "can`t" is now a "can" reality as far as drilling and fracking is concerned.
What are these "yes we can" (move energy from clean energy to the grid cheaply) dummies waiting for to tell us *how* ?.
Here is another one, "Mathew", just like "PMZ"  who keeps yapping as if he  knew something about the *how*,...which so far nobody at Siemens, Mitsubishi or GE solved and the way they decided to do it in Germany sure as shit isn`t "cheap". And it  involves stripping mountain tops. 
So Mathew (or PMZ) when are you going to tell us *how*?
Or is that same sound byte over and over again organ grinding all you`ve got?
Keep demanding we shut down oil & gas and soon the only jobs that will be left in the US is flipping Burgers.
The rest will get done in China where they don`t give a shit about CO2.
It`s gone already way too far in that direction, even the Whitehouse clowns realized that by now, but are dumbstruck how to get out from under it.
Unless the entire global economy signs off oil & gas there is no way for any country that did to compete with the rest that did not.
I`ld like to see how these dummies that keep yapping like this would shut down oil & gas giants like Russia`s GasProm without force of arms.
None of them even have a clue what`s happening right now in the Ukraine and why it`s happening.
No way will the industrial (loyal to Russia) part of the Ukraine cut ties with Russia, endanger their main energy supply and join the EU which can`t survive without
the gas from Siberia either.
And that is exactly the sabre Putin keeps rattling not just in Kiev, but all the way into Berlin & Brussels. 
So far it was the military might of NATO that kept it all in check, but that advantage has dwindled during the last 2 decades.
So it`s not hard to predict who will be able to lay claim to the lion`s share of the huge arctic resources that are outside the rim nation`s jurisdiction.
...and that is precisely the Pentagon`s main concern, not how much ice there will be for polar bears or that kind of crap as some here who got all excited over it when that was a news item last month.


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 12, 2013)

polarbear said:


> Remember how  "Yes we can" Obama  got applauded when he said to McCain "You can`t drill your way out of this (energy) problem"
> And now he is doing just that, in spades !...



Now the competition begins to see which of our resident liberals will throw a "RACIST" flag on that play.


----------



## polarbear (Dec 12, 2013)

HenryBHough said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > Remember how  "Yes we can" Obama  got applauded when he said to McCain "You can`t drill your way out of this (energy) problem"
> ...



I won`t bet against you on that one!
My guess is, just as soon as the usual troll buzzwords like "deniers", "sustainable" etc etc have been shot down often enough,...and you get into how dimwitted Obama`s energy & foreign policy has been so far... that`s when they usually trump up their race card.
Right now our resident liberals are waiting for the rest of us to utter a word  that can be used as an excuse to do so.
I`m tempted to do it in purpose just to show how childishly predictable their debating tactics are.
I`m surprised they did not already seize on the word "spades" in the same sentence with Obama, their ace of spades.
So there  it is! The resident "Nazi" (which I have been called here on occasion)  just mentioned it for the 2nd time.
The first time around I forgot that our Canadian expression "in spades" for plenty is as "verboten" by the US Liberals as the "N" word is, if you aren`t black  yourself.
I`m curious how they will react should God help us all, Hillary sit in Obama`s chair.
I guess if she picks all the right minorities that you can`t throw under the bus for Press Secretary etc etc and lets them face the music...they way she did so far.. they can continue with that spiel as usual .
I have no idea why Liberals don`t go all the way, forget about Hillary and just check mate us once and for all with Oprah Winfrey


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 13, 2013)

> In the meantime, its radar passes will continue to fill in gaps in the scientists' surface map. One key flyover next year will allow the probe to take similar bathymetric measurements at Kraken.
> 
> "Kraken's area is four to five times the size Ligeia, so if it has a similar depth profile you would expect it to have about *200 times the proven oil reserves on Earth*," said Alex Hayes from Cornell University.
> 
> "By way of comparison, the estimate for the volume of Ligeia is twice that of Lake Michigan. And for all the [seas on Titan], it is 15 times the volume of Lake Michigan."



BBC News - Titan moon's colossal methane seas

You fossil fuel fuckers must be licking your fucking lips  This is the only way you can honestly compete with solar in the long run.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 13, 2013)

Ooooooopsi..........looks like more k00k losing today!!!

Biggest snowstorm in 50 years in Israel!!!!


Rare snow storm blankets Jerusalem - The Washington Post



Hmmm.......but the climate nutters, just 10 years ago were throwing bombs about how we would be seeing little or no snow due to global warming!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 13, 2013)

200+ times earth reserves and none of you fossil fuel supporters want to get at it???


----------



## mamooth (Dec 13, 2013)

HenryBHough said:


> Now the competition begins to see which of our resident liberals will throw a "RACIST" flag on that play.



Put those race cards away, conservatives. Whenever you play them, you look like sissies.

Real men can talk about the issues. Mincing pansyboys will auto-squeal about racism. You conservatives choose to always squeal about racism. 'Nuff said.


----------



## mamooth (Dec 13, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> I invariably pull up next to them at a light in my Mustang point at them and laugh!! Always a hoot.....my kids love it......laugh their asses off. Do the same with Prius drivers........you wanna see a k00k mental case lefty meltdown as I sit there and rev my 'Stang with straight pipes and headers.



Some people inexplicably believe that acting like a tiny-dicked asshole is something to brag about to the world.

Those people are almost always conservatives.


----------



## westwall (Dec 13, 2013)

mamooth said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > I invariably pull up next to them at a light in my Mustang point at them and laugh!! Always a hoot.....my kids love it......laugh their asses off. Do the same with Prius drivers........you wanna see a k00k mental case lefty meltdown as I sit there and rev my 'Stang with straight pipes and headers.
> ...











I see you were gazing longingly in the mirror when you posted that!


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 13, 2013)

Matthew said:


> > In the meantime, its radar passes will continue to fill in gaps in the scientists' surface map. One key flyover next year will allow the probe to take similar bathymetric measurements at Kraken.
> >
> > "Kraken's area is four to five times the size Ligeia, so if it has a similar depth profile you would expect it to have about *200 times the proven oil reserves on Earth*," said Alex Hayes from Cornell University.
> >
> ...



And YOU must be crappin your pants KNOWING that some multinational corporation is NOW DECIDING that it could be economically feasible to do that...      

What a hypocrit.. Wants more SPACE $$$$$ --- but is afraid to death that SPACE might contain some value to our Planet...


----------



## PMZ (Dec 13, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > > In the meantime, its radar passes will continue to fill in gaps in the scientists' surface map. One key flyover next year will allow the probe to take similar bathymetric measurements at Kraken.
> ...



You deny the simple,  like fuel and waste free solar,  hydro,  wind,  wave,  and geothermal but hope for the esoteric like methane from millions of miles away.


----------



## polarbear (Dec 13, 2013)

Matthew said:


> 200+ times earth reserves and none of you fossil fuel supporters want to get at it???


Just as soon as "engineers" like you or PMZ tell us *how* !
In the meantime the less gifted engineers stay with the k.i.s.s. (keep it simple stupid) principle and do it this way:




The smaller one @ east Greenland Basin alone has 110 billion barrels, and the Russian Geologists figure there are at least 10 billion *tonnes* of oil & gas just in their Lomonosov ridge.

Take just one of any of the deposits we know that are there and do the math, using  BOE (Barrel of Oil Equivalent) and see how many GE Windmill Megawatt hours you would need to give you the same amount of energy and at what cost.

You should`nt have any problems doing the math but I`m sure you won`t like the figures.
It would take 500 000 GE windmills which would cost ~ $ 1.75 trillion (=cost installed ) 20 years to substitute for just one of the many deposits up there.
And windmills have to be replaced after 20 years which is a figure already disputed as a result of ongoing engineering studies by the British Government. They say with the average load factor placed on their turbines they expect a maximum of just 12 years service.
So do you have any more bright ideas that we should know?
Like you keep saying that *you know how* to do it "cheaper" with "renewable energy".
Have you any idea what the current national debt ramifications for future generations are ?
What the current temperature is will be the least of their concerns.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 13, 2013)

Here.  Learn.  Stop using fantasy data published by those trying to maintain our addiction,  the pushers. 

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reserves-to-production_ratio

Oil all gone by 2100. All gone.  After that we either go back to the horse or we move on  to electric vehicles with enough on the grid to replace all of that oil energy,  all of the next 90 years of growth,  and a bigger population.


----------



## polarbear (Dec 13, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Here.  Learn.  Stop using fantasy data published by those trying to maintain our addiction,  the pushers.
> 
> Reserves-to-production ratio - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Oil all gone by 2100. All gone.  After that we either go back to the horse or we move on  to electric vehicles with enough on the grid to replace all of that oil energy,  all of the next 90 years of growth,  and a bigger population.



You post crap as if stupidity was a virtue.
I just showed you some data what we got up in the arctic and you counter with that "by 2100 all gone" Hubbert peak theory which is based on oil production other than OPEC and the former Soviet Union, let alone the oil and gas fields I just posted.
So tell me then how many million wind turbines we should build every 20, actually every 12 years years to do it your way?
A country run by dimwits like you would be running out of ink & paper just to print all that money to finance it, long before any other country would run out of oil.



> and a bigger population


And in your esteemed opinion the oil & gas industry etc is to blame for that as well.
So when are you going to tell us *how* "we move on  to electric vehicles with enough on the grid to replace all of that oil energy,"...????
Are you one of those "spiritual" gurus that believes that repeating a chant often enough makes it happen by some sort of supernatural event ?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 13, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Here.  Learn.  Stop using fantasy data published by those trying to maintain our addiction,  the pushers.
> 
> Reserves-to-production ratio - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Oil all gone by 2100. All gone.  After that we either go back to the horse or we move on  to electric vehicles with enough on the grid to replace all of that oil energy,  all of the next 90 years of growth,  and a bigger population.



Well then we'd better start building more nukes now, because solar, hydro, wind, wave, and geothermal just aren't going to cut it.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 13, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Here.  Learn.  Stop using fantasy data published by those trying to maintain our addiction,  the pushers.
> ...



A private enterprise decision.


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 13, 2013)

PMZ said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Yeah I deny the simple -- like you.. *Aint gonna be anymore major hydro built in the US*. Some of what we got needs to get torn down according to "your side". Same with *Geothermal which is EXTREMELY limited for the USA and is a dirty mining operation*. Not really any different than fracking.. 

*Wave aint ever gonna happen *once the enviros see what it looks like installed in sacred estuaries and bays. And *WIND is a non-starter *for baseline reliable grid generation.. 

That leaves "the simple" folks with solar.. Which is a 6 hour a day PEAKER technology..
Have fun with all that simple stuff.. 

What else you got? Give me your "not so simple" plans..


----------



## westwall (Dec 13, 2013)

PMZ said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...









Flac has done nothing of the sort.  he merely pointed out that Matthew is a luddite.  he claims to want one thing but when the obvious consequence of that desire is realized he flees.


----------



## westwall (Dec 13, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...










Which.  You.  Hate.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 13, 2013)

I'd love to see them go to titan. For what ever reason...

What ever gets humanity advancing again I am for.

Now I don't see any reason why we shouldn't use wind, solar and geo-thermal.


----------



## polarbear (Dec 13, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Here.  Learn.  Stop using fantasy data published by those trying to maintain our addiction,  the pushers.
> ...



The guiding principle in engineering a system is to use *all available resources* at their disposal.
And systems are designed and re-designed by engineers as the need dictates and *has always incorporated the best available technology.

*We`ve been able to do that especially well ever since the petro chemical industry became an integral part.
Without it we would not even have the current material science and technology to go nuclear or any other avenues.
The *"we"* in this case are the nations that made use and benefited from that resource.
So let`s not knock it down for the sake of tree ring counting "scientists" that claim we are overheating the planet.
None of them would have access to the technology that *we* developed.
How to manage oil reserves and manage energy supply is not a part of their agenda.
For the "climate science" AGW activists it`s just a convenient cop-out when all else failed.
They don`t just have a issue with oil and gas, they go way beyond that and want to ban every process which generates CO2 !
There  will be plenty of fuel for cars and airplanes after even way later than  2100 . Way past that it may not be fossil based but entirely synthetic.
That  technology existed since WW2 has been used by Germany and Union Carbide  who "inherited" it when German technology fell into the hands of the  allied forces and has used it on a scale large enough already in South  Africa.
It`s fully developed and turn key ready at short notice...and  the rest of the petro chemical industry users are fully aware of it. 
When I mentioned Union *Carbide* you might have already guessed that Acetylene is the first stage of this process.
It  is in reality a "renewable resource" because all you need is limestone  and electricity. In the process you get lime and when you burn the fuel  you get back the CO2 to reconstitute Lime back to Limestone (CaCO3).
But you see, that won`t be good enough for these dickheads that want to ban *everything that generates CO2.

*Btw. Acetylene can be used as easily as propane or any other non liquid hydro carbon with internal combustion engines.
But the next step which yields Benzene (C6H6) from the acetylene is even easier than the first and requires no energy input.
Benzene is as good as any diesel fuel or any of the JP Kerosene based jet fuels.
From  Benzene you can go it the rest of the way, crack it, hydrogenate it and  build linear, branched or any other hydrocarbon you desire.
I happen  to know this process from end to end because I spent the first 5 years  of my working life in pharmaceutical reasearch, organic chemistry.
It was my job to "tag" molecules with C14 so that The bio-chemists could trace the metabolites with ease.
We  did not start out with CalciumCarbonate but with C14 Barium Carbonate  to first get our C14 CO2 and from that the HCCH acetylene using the  exact same method just on a smaller scale.
That part is a well known  process, every chemist knows about it and all the Acetylene gas we need  has been made like it for almost an entire century now.
If you are eager to know* how *the next step works...:
The  acetylene gas is then passed over a copper "wool" catalyst at 400 C and  then condenses as liquid Benzene....and that`s all it takes !
From  there on it`s standard organic chemistry again to go to linear  Hydrocarbons such as Octane or Cetane if you insist on having them as a  fuel.
*It`s way more efficient* and "doable" than "going it" the "enviro- friendly" electrolytic Hydrogen fuel..or "bio-ethanol" which requires more energy input to get it than what you get out of it when you burn it. 
So why all that OMG no more oil angst?
*That`s not even a issue*  in chemical engineering, the issue is entirely political and how to  deal with these freaks who want to punish us carbon based life forms *for making plant food in the process .

*Okay then I just posted the *how* and the why "we" *won`t run out of fuel to burn.*
*So now let`s see "how" the freaks that are hell bent to go the Al Gore way would do it*.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 13, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



Excellent! Get the government out of the way of nuclear and get them to stop wasting billions on subsidies for solar, wind and wave.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 13, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



If the government didn't take the financial risk,  the progress that's been made in the technology would have been made elsewhere and our business opportunity in sustainable energy would not exist. 

Nuclear is only viable if it's completely safe.  I don't think that anybody favors risky nuclear.  The process in place assures us that no shortcuts will be taken.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 13, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



We can do completely safe nuclear right now.
And it works, rain or snow, day or night, wind or calm.
With zero CO2.
So why don't the rabid greenies support nuclear?


----------



## PMZ (Dec 13, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Did your Intel that nuclear is completely safe now come from Japan or the Ukraine?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 13, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



Will you learn to read before you die?
Try again.
We can do completely safe nuclear right now.
That doesn't mean we are doing completely safe nuclear right now.

Pebble-bed reactor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
DBI Reactors*|* Safe and Simple Reactor Design


----------



## PMZ (Dec 13, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Any  truly safe reactor design will have no trouble proceeding.  But it has to be certified safe by experts who don't have a stake in the decision other than its safety.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 13, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



A truly safe design could be built today in America?
So why doesn't Obama push that, to reduce that ebil ebil CO2?


----------



## PMZ (Dec 13, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



He can't tell private investors what to invest in. Or private energy companies.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 13, 2013)

Private energy companies are investing in solar and wind at a much higher rate then Nuclear. I love nuclear but that is the truth.

Higher then hydro
Higher then even coal at times

Yet you people attack wind and solar


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 13, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



He has no problem telling private companies what they can and cannot do.
That's his thing.

He could push a bill to fast track a program of nuke building today.
You know that private companies wouldn't fuck it up like his Obamacare website.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 13, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Private energy companies are investing in solar and wind at a much higher rate then Nuclear. I love nuclear but that is the truth.
> 
> Higher then hydro
> Higher then even coal at times
> ...



*Private energy companies are investing in solar and wind at a much higher rate then Nuclear.*

Imagine how much useful CO2 free energy we could produce,  if we threw the green energy subsidies at nuclear instead.


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 13, 2013)

He's already told you to buy the products of private companies.

Obamacare is not a government insurance policy - it's a directive that you must buy a product you may not wish to buy.  He can force you to make purchases so there is no reason He can't force mere companies to buy stuff.


----------



## Abraham3 (Dec 14, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Private energy companies are investing in solar and wind at a much higher rate then Nuclear. I love nuclear but that is the truth.
> 
> Higher then hydro
> Higher then even coal at times
> ...



Nuclear has had a long history of sinking its regulatory teeth into the tender bits of its investors.  You can't blame them for being gunshy.  The Obama administration has promised to make it faster, easier, simpler and financially safer to put up a nuke plant and I would assume they have done so.  But it's going to take a while to see any momentum build in that direction.  Particularly after the glowing, nuclear power PR victory that was Fukushima.


----------



## Kosh (Dec 14, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Private energy companies are investing in solar and wind at a much higher rate then Nuclear. I love nuclear but that is the truth.
> 
> Higher then hydro
> Higher then even coal at times
> ...



Actually the environmentalists attack it, you know the groups that you far left Obama drones cling to.

However wind and solar could never match the energy needs of the country.


----------



## Kosh (Dec 14, 2013)

Abraham3 said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Private energy companies are investing in solar and wind at a much higher rate then Nuclear. I love nuclear but that is the truth.
> ...



Oh my! More far left Obama drone propaganda.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 14, 2013)

Top story on DRUDGE right now!!!!

*Over 2000 cold and snow records set in the USA this past week*

Over 2000 cold and snow records set in the USA this past week | Watts Up With That?




not winning s0ns!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 14, 2013)

Epic fAiL here for the AGW nutty-asses........and also a top story right now on DRUDGE!!!

*Study: Earth was warmer in Roman, Medieval times*

Read more: Study: Earth was warmer in Roman, Medieval Times | The Daily Caller


Study: Earth was warmer in Roman, Medieval Times | The Daily Caller



I mean really......how fucking stoopid are these AGW OCD's that are consumed with this CO2 nonsense??



But.......gotta say, glad they are. Brings me so much personal entertainment time to come in here once or twice a day to humiliate these assholes!!!


----------



## PMZ (Dec 14, 2013)

HenryBHough said:


> He's already told you to buy the products of private companies.
> 
> Obamacare is not a government insurance policy - it's a directive that you must buy a product you may not wish to buy.  He can force you to make purchases so there is no reason He can't force mere companies to buy stuff.



"Obamacare is not a government insurance policy"

Correct,  it was never intended to be.  It's regulation insisting on personal responsibility by everyone to pay their own medical bills.  If the Republicans had thought it up it would be headlined as a triumph for personal responsibility and private enterprise.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 14, 2013)

PMZ said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > He's already told you to buy the products of private companies.
> ...





HOLY FUCK!!


Who can believe that there are actually grown adults dumb enough to say this!!!???


Our country is so fucked due to millions of the uninformed clueless!!!


----------



## PMZ (Dec 14, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > HenryBHough said:
> ...



I hate to break your bubble but "HOLY FUCK!!"  is not evidence of anything.  

If you have some evidence that I'm wrong,  post it.  If not,  shove it.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 14, 2013)

Back to the AGW nutter losing >>>>

Snowburst: 5 to 6 feet up north! Lake effect shifting south, Winter Storm Watch for the weekend | syracuse.com




Well.....I guess there might be 17 people in New York State today saying, "Shit.....this snow is fucked up. Damn global warming!!!"


OK......maybe 19!!!


----------



## PMZ (Dec 14, 2013)

Apparently somebody promised you the end of snow in New York State.  

They lied.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 14, 2013)

Oh.....and in case anybody missed it...........



*2,000 cold and snow records set in US this week!!!*


Over 2000 cold and snow records set in the USA this past week | Watts Up With That?


----------



## PMZ (Dec 14, 2013)

The Skook thought AGW meant tropical weather for everyone all of the time.  No wonder he's irritated. He didn't get his entitlement.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 14, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Apparently somebody promised you the end of snow in New York State.
> 
> They lied.




Hmmm.........every climate k00k promised little or no future snow just 10 years ago. Twas global warming!!


Now its snowing like shit all over the globe and THATS due to global warming.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## PMZ (Dec 14, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently somebody promised you the end of snow in New York State.
> ...



"every climate k00k promised little or no future snow just 10 years ago."

Anybody else remember this? 

All I remember is the increasing rate of Arctic snow and ice melt which,  of course,  is happening.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 14, 2013)

*'However, the warming is so far manifesting itself more in winters which are less cold than in much hotter summers. According to Dr David Viner, a senior research scientist at the climatic research unit (CRU) of the University of East Anglia,within a few years winter snowfall will become "a very rare and exciting event".

"Children just aren't going to know what snow is," he said.'*





Snowfalls are now just a thing of the past - Environment - The Independent


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 14, 2013)

more spiking the football by skooks.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 14, 2013)

LOL.......Mr Limbaugh always ALWAYS makes the AGW OCD's go mental.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 14, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> LOL.......Mr Limbaugh always ALWAYS makes the AGW OCD's go mental.



Mr Limbaugh.  Public enemy number one.  The conservative Messiah.  The Skook's personal hero.  

His only redeeming value is that he's way too lazy to want power.  He only wants money.


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 14, 2013)

PMZ said:


> His only redeeming value is that he's way too lazy to want power.  He only wants money.



Well, y'see, not everybody is as easily pleased as are you.  For some food stamps and a free Obamaphone just aren't enough.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 14, 2013)

HenryBHough said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > His only redeeming value is that he's way too lazy to want power.  He only wants money.
> ...



What should we do with such folks?  Shoot them? 

How about if we give them a job?


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 14, 2013)

PMZ said:


> What should we do with such folks?  Shoot them?
> 
> How about if we give them a job?



I like that last suggestion but would expect them to do productive work which I'm sure you'd find abhorrent.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 14, 2013)

HenryBHough said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > What should we do with such folks?  Shoot them?
> ...



You would love to put me in your your fantasy world by making up a persona for me that fits your stereotype. You are as completely wrong about me as you are about America and our government. 

But also as completely resistant to the truth.  You've sentenced yourself to a life of ignorance.  

You must be so proud.


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 14, 2013)

HenryBHough said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > What should we do with such folks?  Shoot them?
> ...



I could train up a couple thousand willing poor folks to be Climate Scientists..  Deadly serious.  Bring em to me....


----------



## PMZ (Dec 14, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



You have to learn climate science first.


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 14, 2013)

PMZ said:


> You have to learn climate science first.



Not true.

Only have to watch a half dozen Nazi propaganda films from WW-II to learn technique.


----------



## polarbear (Dec 14, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> Back to the AGW nutter losing >>>>
> 
> Snowburst: 5 to 6 feet up north! Lake effect shifting south, Winter Storm Watch for the weekend | syracuse.com
> 
> ...


That goes way beyond local weather
Here is a NOAA view of the entire Northern Hemisphere.
I uploaded a current screen capture:




Yellow = ice, white = snow cover
The most current loop is at this URL:
U.S. NIC


----------



## PMZ (Dec 14, 2013)

HenryBHough said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > You have to learn climate science first.
> ...



This is as clear a statement of why there is zero science behind deniers as I've heard.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 14, 2013)

polarbear said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Back to the AGW nutter losing >>>>
> ...



You know that it's winter,  right?


----------



## polarbear (Dec 14, 2013)

PMZ said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



Now I`ve seen it all !
Do you know what date it is today ?
You do ?
Okay then try this:
Let me google that for you



> The astronomical winter (Northern Hemisphere) 2013  begins on   *Saturday, December 21*
> and ends on   Wednesday, March 19


Your signature line, is that your short hand introduction ?


> people who don't know enough also don't know enough to *realise* that they don't know enough
> ...the basis for their confidently-made assertions, but *without actually  backing them up with time-consuming research or pesky facts*. Franken  prefers the term "being a fucking moron."


Not only did you miss the pesky fact that it`s not winter yet but *never even realized*  that your spelling would fail you @ 2.nd grade elementary school.
I bet you can`t figure out which end of the bus is the front either:






*And you said  you are an "engineer"*
If you weren`t so funny I would have long placed you on my ignore list.
On the contrary, your posts are so utterly retarded, and so typical what you CO2 freaks are all about, that they are worth collecting!
Maybe you should remove the bag from over your head and try to get some more oxygen before your last few brain cells blink out.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 14, 2013)

PMZ said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...





you stoopid fuck


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 14, 2013)

God I love this forum!!!


I remember as a kid my grandfather putting post Halloween pumpkins on a tee for us to slam the shit out of with a bat. What a fucking hoot. Years later I missed those times.


Then I found this forum!!!


I get to do it daily!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 14, 2013)

Holy fuck.......Im laughing so fucking hard right now my balls hurt.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 14, 2013)

It's really entertaining to watch the denialists juking and jiving trying to make something out of nothing. No science, pure politics and they try to appear intelligent and educated.

Carry on with your politics. We'll carry on with the science. 

We'll go to the future while you run to the past. Let's see who gets there first.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 15, 2013)

PMZ said:


> It's really entertaining to watch the denialists juking and jiving trying to make something out of nothing. No science, pure politics and they try to appear intelligent and educated.
> 
> Carry on with your politics. We'll carry on with the science.
> 
> We'll go to the future while you run to the past. Let's see who gets there first.



*We'll go to the future while you run to the past. Let's see who gets there first. *

With only renewables, you'll be living in the cold and dark. You'll get there first.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 15, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > It's really entertaining to watch the denialists juking and jiving trying to make something out of nothing. No science, pure politics and they try to appear intelligent and educated.
> ...



The only alternative to using renewables is going without energy.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 15, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



Only if you ignore oil, coal, natural gas and nuclear.

You remember them, the source of 90% of current energy supplies?

Still think there is no new investment in fossil fuels?


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 15, 2013)

PMZ said:


> It's really entertaining to watch the denialists juking and jiving trying to make something out of nothing. No science, pure politics and they try to appear intelligent and educated.
> 
> Carry on with your politics. We'll carry on with the science.
> 
> We'll go to the future while you run to the past. Let's see who gets there first.






You go right ahead and do that s0n!!!!


----------



## PMZ (Dec 15, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > It's really entertaining to watch the denialists juking and jiving trying to make something out of nothing. No science, pure politics and they try to appear intelligent and educated.
> ...



Your acting as court jester has no impact on IPCC science or the many sustainable energy projects underway. Progress is being made despite your shenanigans.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 15, 2013)

From Obama's EIA report >>>>






1.A lot more energy use worldwide: World energy consumption will grow by 53 percent from 2008 to 2035, and half of that growth will come from China and India.


2.China will outpace the U.S.: China will use 68 percent more energy than the U.S. by 2035. And a lot of it will come from coal. *China will account for 76 percent of the increase in world coal use*.


3.China and India will lead energy growth: in 2008 the two countries made up 21 percent of world energy consumption. In 2035, it will be 31 percent.


4*.Fossil fuels will still dominate* : They will account for 78 percent of world energy use in 2035. Coal consumption will grow by 1.5 percent a year.


5.Renewable energy will double: Consumption will increase by 2.8 percent a year, and its share of total energy use will grow from 10 percent in 2008 to 15 percent in 2035. That is, if current laws and policies remain in place. Renewables will be the fastest growing source of new electricity generation, increasing by 3.0 percent and outpacing the average annual increases for natural gas (2.6 percent), nuclear power (2.4 percent), and coal (1.9 percent).


6.More fracked natural gas: *Natural gas will be the fastest-growing fossil fuel* , thanks in large part to new extraction methods (such as fracking) for gas in tight rock formations, shale, and coal beds. World natural gas consumption will increase 1.6 percent per year, from 111 trillion cubic feet in 2008 to 169 trillion cubic feet in 2035. Supplies from the U.S., Canada and China will increase.


7.Gas prices stay high: A barrel of light sweet crude oil will reach $125 per barrel (they&#8217;re around $90 a barrel today). However, the EIA reports, depending on supply and demand, and economic growth in developing countries, the price of oil could be as high as $200 a barrel by 2035 or as low as $50 a barrel.


8.*Oil consumption keeps growing *: The world&#8217;s petroleum other liquid fuels usage will increase by 36.9 million barrels a day from 2008 to 2035.


9.More gas from biofuels and oil sands: Less than half the growth in fuel consumption will come from conventional crude production. Production of unconventional sources including biofuels, oil sands, extra heavy oil, coal-to-liquids and gas-to-liquids will grow from 3.9 million barrels a day in 2088 to 13.1 million barrels a day in 2035.


10*.Carbon emissions will rise*: Energy-related carbon-dioxide emissions rise by 43 percent &#8211; from 30.2 billion metric tons in 2008 to 43.2 billion metric tons in 2035. *Much of the increase will come from developing countries, especially Asia* ( agw nutters.....ummmmm duh 


10 predictions for the world's energy future » News » OPB


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 15, 2013)

Shit.....are the AGW warmist k00ks getting their clocks cleaned or what?


Top story on DRUDGE right now >>>>

*PAPER: Global warming activists' search for proof going cold...*



*Climate alarmists' search for proof going cold*


*Even Chinas coal-burning is offered to explain lack of global warming.*

Recall global warming hysterias halcyon days? Just 13 years ago, Dr. David Viner, senior scientist at Britains University of East Anglias climatic research unit, confidently predicted that, within a few years, winter snowfall will become a very rare and exciting event.

Children just arent going to know what snow is, he said.


Of course, that doesnt mesh with what happened. This past October, the UK Express headlined, Worst winter for decades: Record-breaking snow predicted for November.

By the end of November, Brits were shivering, as Britain faces snow, ice and plummeting temperatures, reported the Mirror newspaper. Most of Scotland has been issued severe weather warnings for ice, and temperatures are expected to remain low, causing problems with snow and ice across the country. Winter yet lay ahead.






Mark Landsbaum: Climate alarmists' search for proof going cold | warming, global, temperature - Opinion - The Orange County Register




you stoopid AGW nutter fucks..........


----------



## PMZ (Dec 16, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> Shit.....are the AGW warmist k00ks getting their clocks cleaned or what?
> 
> 
> Top story on DRUDGE right now >>>>
> ...



The Skook thinks that there is still ongoing debate about eighth grade physics.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 16, 2013)

factual links > opinion drivel.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 16, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> factual links > opinion drivel.



ipcc ar5.


----------



## polarbear (Dec 16, 2013)

PMZ said:


> It's really entertaining to watch the denialists juking and jiving trying to make something out of nothing. No science, pure politics and they try to appear intelligent and educated.
> 
> Carry on with your politics. We'll carry on with the science.
> 
> We'll go to the future while you run to the past. Let's see who gets there first.


Bt.w. AGW is about politics and nothing but, if you haven`t noticed by now.

So now you are a "scientist" ? Just a few days ago you were an "engineer".
I guess you must have used time dilation and  have already been living a live in that future you say you can get to, before we do.
Or didn`t you make it that far ahead?
So how was the winter you were into already when it was only Dec 14th ?

Did you "carry on with your science" ?
How could you possibly do that while you`re hunched over your PC all day long ready to spam every thread year-round every day of the week ?

Ho come that went right by you?...:


> *Nuclear fusion milestone passed at US lab*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or that:


> *Hydrogen squeezed from stone could be new energy source*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How come an "energy expert" like you isn`t up on the latest research in that field?

You say "We'll go to the future while you run to the past"
That`s funny, considering how "futuristic" windmill technology is that you say is the way to go






...compared to the technology that people who "run" to the past come up with.


----------



## Abraham3 (Dec 16, 2013)

Was that an attempt to show some familiarity with science?


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 16, 2013)

polarbear said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > It's really entertaining to watch the denialists juking and jiving trying to make something out of nothing. No science, pure politics and they try to appear intelligent and educated.
> ...





LOL.....the plain truth is Polar, that second photo.........THATS how we would have to live if these mental cases get their way.( but hey.....we could all claim we have our own personal windmill in the backyard !!!)


----------



## polarbear (Dec 16, 2013)

Now another look and "follow the money" when it comes to windmills:


> * 								Öko-Boom in den USA: Siemens ergattert weltgrößten Auftrag für Land-Windparks*
> 
> *Siemens profitiert massiv vom Windenergie-Boom in den USA. Der  deutsche Konzern soll im Bundesstaat Iowa fünf Windparks bauen. Der  Auftrag ist nach SPIEGEL-ONLINE-Informationen gut eine Milliarde Dollar  wert.*
> Hamburg - Siemens hat vom US-Energieversorger MidAmerican einen Auftrag  über die Lieferung von 448 Windkraftanlagen erhalten. Diese haben eine  Gesamtleistung von 1050 Megawatt, was der Kapazität eines mittleren  Atomkraftwerks entspricht.



Need a translation?
Hamburg/Germany Siemens just secured a $1 billion contract to build 5 windmill farms using 448  SWT-2.3-108 = 108 diameter blade turbines in Iowa for the MidAmerican power corp.
Personally, I don`t mind when Americans fork over that much money to Siemens.
My family back home owns a *lot of Siemens* shares and so far I`m still on their X-mas present list.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 16, 2013)

polarbear said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > It's really entertaining to watch the denialists juking and jiving trying to make something out of nothing. No science, pure politics and they try to appear intelligent and educated.
> ...



Engineers must also be scientists in order to understand the practical implications of advancing science. 

The rest of your post is the verbose way to say nothing meaningful.


----------



## polarbear (Dec 16, 2013)

Abraham3 said:


> Was that an attempt to show some familiarity with science?


Oh, so now PMZ`s sidekick chimes in again.
No, haven`t you noticed by now that I`m not into what you consider to be a "science" ?
 I did not make my living counting tree rings, mud bugs, just reading a thermometer or "skepticalscience.com" smut-science.

Show me your résumé, twirp and then I`ll show you mine !
I don`t mind at all, do you ?
Just don`t try and pull the same stunt with us as our "nuclear engineer" did when he tried to pass off a copy/paste Navy document he grabbed from the internet as his own.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 16, 2013)

polarbear said:


> Abraham3 said:
> 
> 
> > Was that an attempt to show some familiarity with science?
> ...



There is only one science.  It doesn't come in flavors to pick from.


----------



## Abraham3 (Dec 16, 2013)

polarbear said:


> Abraham3 said:
> 
> 
> > Was that an attempt to show some familiarity with science?
> ...


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 16, 2013)

More epic k00k losing...........

Satellite images show that *ARCTIC ICE HAS INCREASED 50%*


Satellite data shows Arctic sea ice coverage up 50 percent | The Daily Caller












Who's looking pretty fucking stooped right now?


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 16, 2013)

skooks getting to spike lots of footballs lately in here!!!!


----------



## PMZ (Dec 16, 2013)

From skeptical science.

Discussions about the amount of sea ice in the Arctic often confuse two very different measures of how much ice there is. One measure is sea-ice extent which, as the name implies, is a measure of coverage of the ocean where ice covers 15% or more of the surface. It is a two-dimensional measurement; extent does not tell us how thick the ice is. The other measure of Arctic ice, using all three dimensions, is volume, the measure of how much ice there really is.

Sea-ice consists of first-year ice, which is thin, and older ice which has accumulated volume, called multi-year ice. Multi-year ice is very important because it makes up most of the volume of ice at the North Pole. Volume is also the important measure when it comes to climate change, because it is the volume of the ice  the sheer amount of the stuff  that science is concerned about, rather than how much of the sea is covered in a thin layer of ice*.

Over time, sea ice reflects the fast-changing circumstances of weather. It is driven principally by changes in surface temperature, forming and melting according to the seasons, the winds, cloud cover and ocean currents. In 2010, for example, sea ice extent recovered dramatically in March, only to melt again by May.

Sea-ice is subject to powerful short-term effects so while we can't conclude anything about the health of the ice from just a few years' data, an obvious trend emerges over the space of a decade or more, showing a decrease of about 5% of average sea-ice cover per decade.

Where has the thick ice gone?
When we consider the multi-year ice and look at the various measurements of it, we see a steep decline in this thick ice. As you might imagine, thick ice takes a lot more heat to melt, so the fact that it is disappearing so fast is of great concern.

It is clear from the various data sets, terrestrial and satellite, that both the sea ice extent and multi-year ice volume are reducing. Sea ice extent recovered slightly during the Arctic winters of 2008-09, but the full extent of annual ice reduction or gain is seen in September of each year, at the end of the Arctic summer. The volume of multi-year ice has not recovered at all, and is showing a steeply negative trend.

* Footnote: Although a thin layer of ice doesnt tell us much about the overall state of ice loss at the Arctic, it does tell us a great deal about Albedo, the property of ice to reflect heat back into space. When the sea ice diminishes, more heat passes into the oceans. That heat melts the thick ice and speeds up the melting of thinner sea ice, which in turns allows more heat to accumulate in the oceans. This is an example of a positive feedback.

Basic rebuttal written by GPWayne

Last updated on 1 August 2013 by gpwayne. View Archives


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 17, 2013)

PMZ said:


> From skeptical science.
> 
> Discussions about the amount of sea ice in the Arctic often confuse two very different measures of how much ice there is. One measure is sea-ice extent which, as the name implies, is a measure of coverage of the ocean where ice covers 15% or more of the surface. It is a two-dimensional measurement; extent does not tell us how thick the ice is. The other measure of Arctic ice, using all three dimensions, is volume, the measure of how much ice there really is.
> 
> ...










nobody cares s0n........they just see that the ice cover if bigger by 50% and remember you fucking nutters said it would be gone by now. 28 miillion people saw it yesterday on DRUDGE right there up top of the page.


There was once this fairy tale called the "Boy Who Cried Wolf"........obviously, all the AGW OCD's missed this story along the way!!


----------



## polarbear (Dec 17, 2013)

Abraham3 said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > Abraham3 said:
> ...


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 17, 2013)

More k00k losing.......and how interesting is this??

North Carolina has said, "Fuck you!!" to use of any climate change models/predictions that would impact current and future development.

Why? Why because the costs of preparing for and implementing major anti-climate projects will completely fuck the North Carolina economy!!!

Kudo's to that governor for giving the finger to the science assholes who are NEVER right with their predictions.


And bigger kudo's to this guy Tom Thompson, who spearheaded efforts to remove climate change concerns with zoning legislation. As Thompson said, "only socialists and cowards prepare for the worst".


Indeed......Carolina puts its faith in God!!!! And the people ( millions and millions ) seem quite giddy about it!!!


Contradictory Climate Change Planning in New York City and New Bern - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## polarbear (Dec 17, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> More k00k losing.......and how interesting is this??
> 
> North Carolina has said, "Fuck you!!" to use of any climate change models/predictions that would impact current and future development.
> 
> ...



I read the German edition and then the English one every day.
Most Germans never bother with the English edition and the editors are aware of that because very few of the people which respond to it either aren`t German and those who do respond, most of them don`t know the USA beyond what they read in the media or have "experienced" as a tourist.
That edition is meant to be international, leans left and is tailored for people who also read BBC international.
The German edition ,...they don`t dare to display any more in that format. The anger and the backlash "green energy" built up in Germany is huge and you should see the volume and tone of the reader`s responses that follows an article every time Der Spiegel gets caught doing it.
Articles in that format have gotten several hundred angry responses within the hour often lasting for days.
Even I am starting to feel sorry for the German Green Party.
They always were part of a coalition and at least had one of their own as  environment Minister.




Now in the last election they have TOTALLY been wiped out and even the SPD, Germany`s Social Democrats backed down and opted for a whole new set of priorities....and okayed the bulldozers that will soon roll into this lovely village. (Immerath) :






To build another coal fired power plant just like the Garzweiler plant,






An entire village was leveled because Wind and Solar just can`t keep up any more after Merkel* gave in to the Greens* in the last coalition and started to phase out nuclear.
Bergbau und Garzweiler: Verfassungsrichter erschweren Enteignungen - SPIEGEL ONLINE

And that`s the way the cookie crumbles once you go down to the point of no return with wind an solar.
You wind up having to build back-up power for wind and solar in such a hurry and with an urgency that "justifies" the bulldozing of towns and villages.
The corporations that pushed for "renewables " knew that from the get-go and don`t give a shit.
They made a killing already and will continue to do so...they have no more use for the Greenies and other assorted useful idiots that helped push their agenda.


Right now I would not want to be a member of the green party in Germany any more than being a ... you know what in Nazi Germany.

The only ones left that still support the German Green Party are homosexual activists because the Green Party was pushing for legislation to remove pedophilia from the criminal code if there was "common consent" of the participants.
*I`m not making this up:*
Pädophilie-Debatte: Parteienforscher legen Zwischenbericht vor - SPIEGEL ONLINE


> *Grüne ließen Einfluss von Pädophilen zu*


Just like in the video you posted,..!!!  isn`t it ?


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 17, 2013)

Well.......more than any other society/culture, the Germans bought into the whole global warming shit hook, line and stinker. No other country even comes close. But these people have a long history of being easily duped by their own government so no surprise there!!!

Interestingly, coal has returned to Germany with a vengeance......and guess where they are getting it from??


----------



## PMZ (Dec 17, 2013)

Apparently there is a school of thought that says if you want fossil fuels bad enough they'll last forever.  

I've never bought into that.  

We have probably less then 100 years to replace everything that uses liquid fuels today with things that don't.  During that time,  the price of liquid fuels will grow from what it is now,  to liquid gold. 

All of today's cars,  gas stations,  pipelines,  refineries,  oil platforms,  wells,  transport trucks,  etc,  down and out.  

People who think that that can be done at a leisurely pace in the time remaining just aren't realistic.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 17, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Apparently there is a school of thought that says if you want fossil fuels bad enough they'll last forever.
> 
> I've never bought into that.
> 
> ...




But anybody with half a brain knows that over the next 100 years, innovation in energy will carry the world into the 22nd century. In the meantime, only half wits think its a good idea to fubar whole economies trying to subsidize a transition to the gayness of solar and wind. And ps......it wont be happening s0n......as this thread has displayed in a manner that may be described as overwhelming to the level of sIcK


----------



## PMZ (Dec 17, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently there is a school of thought that says if you want fossil fuels bad enough they'll last forever.
> ...



How long should we wait to start the inevitable? How much risk should we take? How many lives lost and trillions spent should we pour down the extreme weather recovery rathole while you clown around?


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 17, 2013)

PMZ said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...




That's the whole point of this thread my friend. You might be right. But nobody knows for sure. Nobody. Accordingly, the majority is not going to be OK with digressing to energy/lifestyle circa 1850. Concrete events of biblical proportions would have to happen in a very short time span for the masses to embrace the hurt that would accompany going 100% green.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 17, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



You're wrong. Lots going on. And, no thanks to you, the largest project mankind has ever taken on will be seen as progress. Be seamless. Save money. 

But, carry on. You're entertaining. Responsible people will do the heavy lifting. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 17, 2013)

There is so many reasons for renewable energy besides climate charge that we could argue for them without talking about climate charge.

-No need to pulling shit out of ground, 
-No need to truck it in, build pipelines or rail-outs

=Just power from solar, hydro, wind and wave to grid.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 17, 2013)

Matthew said:


> There is so many reasons for renewable energy besides climate charge that we could argue for them without talking about climate charge.
> 
> -No need to the chain of pulling shit out of ground,
> -No need to truck it in, build pipelines or rail-outs
> ...



*There is so many reasons for renewable energy besides climate charge that we could argue for them without talking about climate charge.*

Two great reasons come to mind.

Less reliable.

More expensive.

I can see why liberals like it so much.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 17, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > There is so many reasons for renewable energy besides climate charge that we could argue for them without talking about climate charge.
> ...



What is the evidence of more expensive when you factor in potential savings for the avoidance of AGW extreme weather costs?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 17, 2013)

And you don't think that fossil fuels aren't given subsidies???


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 17, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Let's see, spend real money now to save imaginary money in the future?

And all it takes is less reliable, more expensive energy now? Great!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 17, 2013)

Matthew said:


> And you don't think that fossil fuels aren't given subsidies???



Feel free to show me subsidies fossil fuels receive.


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 18, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > And you don't think that fossil fuels aren't given subsidies???
> ...



And for Gods sakes Matthew.. Find one that DOESN'T count the National Hiway system and its maintenance as an old subsidy. And one that doesn't count Govt aid for low income fuel supplements as a handout to big oil...


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 18, 2013)

PMZ said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...




But all the factual evidence is with me and my pals in the Domination Matrix. As Ive pointed out about 4,000 times on this thread......its all about "costs". To the AGW climate crusader, costs don't matter. But the rest of the planet cares......which is exactly why every single energy projection decades from now shows fossil fuel domination. Ive posted many links.......Polar post links.......Todd posts links........FlaCallTenn posts links..........Frank posts links..........Daveman posts links.........West posts up links..........BriPat posts up links..........and the AGW climate crusaders throw up their opinion narrative. Losing.



This thread is 120 pages of domination. 22,000 views



winning


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 18, 2013)

PS.......this thread will prevail for a long, long time to come......now nearing 2,000 posts......... while the nutter-ass bomb thrower threads will die off and go away!!

The Domination Matrix will make sure that this thread is the perpetual thread.......always near the top of the page........to educate the curious about how fucking stoopid and fantasy driven the green agenda is.


----------



## polarbear (Dec 18, 2013)

Matthew said:


> There is so many reasons for renewable energy  besides climate charge that we could argue for them without talking  about climate charge.
> 
> -No need to pulling shit out of ground,
> -No need to truck it in, build pipelines or rail-outs
> ...


Why do you put hydro in there?
Every country that has suitable rivers is already doing that ! 
So let`s move on to wind and solar, 
"Just power from solar,wind and wave to grid"
when are you or PMZ going to tell us *how* that could be done ?
How  many more times does one have to explain it to you what it takes for a  grid tied generator to crank out 60 Hertz on 3 phases in sync and at the  same Voltage as the grid it is tied into ?
...and keep doing so while the grid demand suddenly spikes up.
If it ramps down that`s not a problem for wind and solar, it`s when a large load comes on line.
Have you any idea at all how much more power a single 20 hp 3 phase motor draws when you turn it on ?
How many spot welders do you think does it take run an electric  Tesla car body assembly line.
Every time a spot welder makes contact it`s a huge inductive load spike and each welder does that every few seconds.
In a conventional power plant the control system compensates for these load spikes by ramping up the exciter coil voltage .
At  the instance that happens that demands more torque from the turbine  that drives the generator. In a hydro driven generator the torque is  adjusted by modulating the "wicked gates".











and in  steam powered turbines it`s done pretty well the same way.
In either case the wicket gate actuator mechanism must be *fast enough* to be able to respond 








*else  the generator itself becomes a huge load on the grid *if it`s rpm or  it`s output voltage drop...then the grid drives it as if it were a huge 3  phase motor...and  you get a *catastrophic cascading failure *that   will have a domino effect* on whatever else is trying to power up the  grid.*

Our power plants can handle that 24 hours/day and every day all year long because this turbine configuration has a very very *wide operating envelope:*






So, load demand changes like this aren`t a problem:





Because for each turbine you have a *constant* pressure to drive it, either with high pressure steam or with hydro the *pen stock pressure.*.which you can also control:







*So now it`s your turn*
Tell me how you would do it to as you say


> *Just *power from solar,( hydro), wind and wave to grid.


Just *(???)* *how* do you do that when you have *no control *over the wind speed and direction?





This it what it takes to do it, and even you should know it by now because I posted it now ~ 2 dozen times:







It takes *another *conventional turbine  to tie a wind turbine to the grid.
There is no "just".
Do you guys think we do that just for the fun of it ?
Shit, what`s the matter with you guys?
*You don`t even bother to read* any of the "renewable energy" blogs that enviro-activist bloggers who have a technical understanding post on the internet:
WORLD OF PURE ENERGY: Energy Storage and Solar Power *



> *Types of demand response*
> 
> However, just as solar output fluctuates, so does demand from power consumers &#8211; not only from day to day and from week to week, but within 24-hour cycles and smaller increments. Grid operators currently have multiple ways of meeting this demand &#8211; from turning on and off large coal, nuclear and natural gas plants, to increasing and decreasing rates of generation within plants, to releasing power stored in pumped hydroelectric units and using capacitors to meet instantaneous demand spikes. The type of response naturally varies according to the type of demand. The most difficult and expensive changes to meet are the rapid, short-term fluctuations in energy demand, known as &#8220;regulation&#8221; demand.
> - See more at: WORLD OF PURE ENERGY: Energy Storage and Solar Power *
> Until  recently, the ramping up and down of natural gas units, some of which  are only turned on when needed, has been used in many places to meet  variations in demand. Many of these reserve units are kept operational, as *&#8220;spinning reserves&#8221;.* As a result, many nations, including the United States, have  not invested* heavily in energy storage. *


*There is no "just tie it to the grid"*
*You got 2 choices.*
1.) do it cheaper with "spinning reserves"...that`s a coal, gas, hydro or nuclear power plant
or
2.) with a large number of pumped storage hydro electric power plants for each wind turbine power plant
That`s the way Germany has done it, it has "*invested** heavily in energy storage.*" 
And the investment is so "heavy" but far from what it takes to be operational, that they now opted to go back to "spinning" reserves, *which are coal fired power plants*.

*So one more time*
Tell us* how* you can "*just *tie it to the grid" and until you do just shut up repeating over and over again that "we" should "just" do it.

*I know, none of you idiots can* *!*, 
the only thing that you guys can do and always have done so far, is responding with the usual evasive troll crap remarks.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 18, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> PS.......this thread will prevail for a long, long time to come......now nearing 2,000 posts......... while the nutter-ass bomb thrower threads will die off and go away!!
> 
> The Domination Matrix will make sure that this thread is the perpetual thread.......always near the top of the page........to educate the curious about how fucking stoopid and fantasy driven the green agenda is.



You mean the Denial Matrix? Hiding from reality is just not much of an argument. Especially when hiding consists of closing your eyes. It's really not about what's written here but what's going on out there.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 18, 2013)

polarbear said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > There is so many reasons for renewable energy  besides climate charge that we could argue for them without talking  about climate charge.
> ...



So you are saying what we have today doesn't work?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 18, 2013)

PMZ said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > PS.......this thread will prevail for a long, long time to come......now nearing 2,000 posts......... while the nutter-ass bomb thrower threads will die off and go away!!
> ...



*Especially when hiding consists of closing your eyes.*

Like you're closing your eyes to the current investments in fossil fuels?


----------



## PMZ (Dec 18, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



No, like you closing your eyes to the temporary nature of fossil fuels. And to science. And to engineering. And to progress.


----------



## polarbear (Dec 18, 2013)

PMZ said:


> So you are saying what we have today doesn't work?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



It`s quite apparent that you simply can`t understand the problem, even though I explained it often enough and in detail *WHAT IT TAKES * so that by now even a 12 year old child could understand it.
*And you still don`t know what I am saying ?
*"So you are saying what we have today doesn't work?"
Is that all you`ve got when somebody presses a moron like you for an answer *how  *(an "engineer" like you) would "just do it".

Were you at least able to  figure out how our calender is laid out, or do you also still have a problem with that one too ?





PMZ said:


> You know that it's winter,  right?



In case you still don`t know...now it`s *just 4 more days *till winter starts


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 18, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



*No, like you closing your eyes to the temporary nature of fossil fuels.*

No kidding, another two or three hundred years and they'll be gone.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 18, 2013)

polarbear said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > So you are saying what we have today doesn't work?
> ...



Engineers know that you solve problems as you need to and as you can and as you want to.

Oil is the first to go. We have many solutions to that. I live in one place where there is lots of wind, and another where there is lots of sun. There is no oil in either place. 

Why wouldn't I have a solar powered car in the sunny place and a wind powered car in the other? And I can use the same car!


----------



## polarbear (Dec 18, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Engineers know that you solve problems as you need to and as you can and as you want to.
> 
> Oil is the first to go. We have many solutions to that. I live in one place where there is lots of wind, and another where there is lots of sun. There is no oil in either place.
> 
> Why wouldn't I have a solar powered car in the sunny place and a wind powered car in the other? And I can use the same car!



All you keep doing is repeating *what* you want us to do !
..and that "We have many solutions to that"...*well what are they ?*
So far all you said is:"I live in one place where there is lots of wind, and another where there is lots of sun."
What makes you think that it`s different in Germany?
You still need to adjust for sudden load demand even if you have "lots of wind"....it`s not constant unless you are inside a wind tunnel.
All the while you`ve got to maintain constant rpm to stay at 60 hertz and at grid voltage, which calls for more torque wanting to drop your rpm and get it out of phase, lagging with the grid...how many times do I have to tell you *what the problem is ? *
Solar? aren`t there any clouds passing overhead where you live?


> Engineers know that you solve problems as you need to


*They all know that* at Siemens, GE, Mitsubishi etc, the question you keep avoiding is  *how;  *if you don`t want to "spin up" another power plant that picks up the slack for wind and solar.

Our integrated power grids have been doing that all the time even long before wind turbines went on-line.
In any power plant 1 or 2 turbines carry the current (base) load and when there is a sudden demand surge that they can`t handle the rest of the other turbines which are on stand-by were spinning in phase share the load by having their exciter voltage increased and their wicket gates opened just a little more& just enough to keep spinning in phase and at constant rpm to accept that load.
No problem, that does not drop the pen stock pressure you get from the reservoir.
So *what do you suggest *we should do when your "reservoir" the wind speed drops for the whole wind mill park.. while the load demand spikes up?
Now it`s a gamble. If you are lucky you are still able to compensate with the blade pitch to adjust for the lower wind speed as long as that wind speed is still high enough to give you the torque to keep up the rpm.
I guess it never occurred to you that a shallow pitch to stay at nominal rpm delivers less torque and you would be out of phase in 1/120 th of a second,  smoking your wind mill unless the disconnect breakers tripped in time...*and then you are screwed !
**You would brown out an entire region *exactly the same way Texas did with their wind mills.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 18, 2013)

polarbear said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Engineers know that you solve problems as you need to and as you can and as you want to.
> ...



The difference between you and I is that I know that we are smart and capable enough to maintain civilization through the time that we always knew was coming, when the energy of past suns ran out, and our only source would be today's sun.

We will do that with you or without you, but we will do it. 

Technology is revolutionized on a continuing basis. I've lived long enough to know that neither you nor I can even imagine future capabilities. 

So, the old saying, lead, follow, or get out of the way, applies. 

Your choice.


----------



## polarbear (Dec 18, 2013)

PMZ said:


> The difference between you and I is that I know that we are smart and capable enough to maintain civilization through the time that we always knew was coming, when the energy of past suns ran out, and our only source would be today's sun.
> 
> We will do that with you or without you, but we will do it.
> 
> ...



And you say you are an "engineer", then changed that later to "scientist"...



> the time that we always knew was coming, when the energy of past suns ran out


Now I know how you got all fucked up.
*You live by the Mayan calender *and after the Dec 2012 doomsday passed we are now supposed to be in this "spiritual transformation" of that "new era" 


> A New Age  interpretation held that the date marked the start of a period during  which Earth and its inhabitants would undergo a positive physical or spiritual transformation, and that 21 December 2012 would mark the beginning of a new era.[11] Others suggested that the date marked the end of the world or a similar catastrophe.


What kind of "science" are you into?
Medical pot research "scientist" and you are the one on the team who smokes it ?
You keep saying "we are smart"...are you considering yourself as part of the "we" ?? 


> So, the old saying, lead, follow, or get out of the way, applies.


Okay then,.. put that on your  résumé and mail it to GE or Siemens and "lead the way"
Don`t do it in person, because that will get you a fast track into the funny-farm....which is were I think you already are.
You are way past the other red-dot rep nut cases  we had here so far and all it takes is one mouse click to wipe you off my monitor. 
which is exactly what I`ll be doing right after I`m done here for today

The problem is, that  a lot of delusional psychos like you are still running around on the loose or aren`t taking their meds, that`s why a lot of people aren`t as relaxed as they used to be when they board an airliner.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 18, 2013)

polarbear said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > The difference between you and I is that I know that we are smart and capable enough to maintain civilization through the time that we always knew was coming, when the energy of past suns ran out, and our only source would be today's sun.
> ...



Lead or follow. Those are the only useful choices. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## PMZ (Dec 18, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Are you buying 200 year oil futures?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 18, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



Would you like to sell me some?


----------



## PMZ (Dec 18, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



You send me money today and I'll promise to send you oil in 200 years.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 18, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



Where should I mail the check?


----------



## westwall (Dec 18, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...










Sounds great.  we can give you all of our money now...and you might be able to lower the temp of the planet by one degree in 100 years.  Long after we're both dead.  Sounds like a great idea


----------



## PMZ (Dec 18, 2013)

westwall said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



There is no way to reverse AGW.  

You appear to be the only person in the world who knows for sure how much more carbon mankind  will dump into the atmosphere and what the resulting climate change will be.  And you do it with zero science. 

Do you use chicken entrails or the voices in your head?


----------



## PMZ (Dec 18, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Who knew you were that dumb.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 18, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...






like Ive said s0n.....philosophy is gay


----------



## PMZ (Dec 18, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Philosophy is not on my list.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 18, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



Hell of a lot smarter than you.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 18, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Not much evidence of that but we all know that you feel entitled to what you want to be true.


----------



## westwall (Dec 18, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...








The evidence is overwhelming that you're an incompetent troll while the Toddster is very well educated and smart.

True story!


----------



## PMZ (Dec 18, 2013)

westwall said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



No evidence.  Lots of your opinion though, which has been notoriously wrong in the past.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 18, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



Based on your comments about the Carboniferous, plutonium and oil production in the US, the evidence is overwhelming.

Get some better meds, idjit.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 18, 2013)

Yeah your winning alright








http://www.theguardian.com/environment/2013/apr/17/why-cant-we-give-up-fossil-fuels

We're not getting any free lunch from the world's economies, either. With only a single year's lull in 2009 at the height of the financial crisis, we've continued to pour record amounts of carbon into the atmosphere, year after year. In late May, the International Energy Agency published its latest figures &#8211; CO2 emissions last year rose to 31.6 gigatons, up 3.2 percent from the year before. America had a warm winter and converted more coal-fired power plants to natural gas, so its emissions fell slightly; China kept booming, so its carbon output (which recently surpassed the U.S.) rose 9.3 percent; the Japanese shut down their fleet of nukes post-Fukushima, so their emissions edged up 2.4 percent. "There have been efforts to use more renewable energy and improve energy efficiency," said Corinne Le Quéré, who runs England's Tyndall Centre for Climate Change Research. "But what this shows is that so far the effects have been marginal." *In fact, study after study predicts that carbon emissions will keep growing by roughly three percent a year &#8211; and at that rate, we'll blow through our 565-gigaton allowance in 16 years, around the time today's preschoolers will be graduating from high school. "The new data provide further evidence that the door to a two-degree trajectory is about to close," said Fatih Birol, the IEA's chief economist. In fact, he continued, "When I look at this data, the trend is perfectly in line with a temperature increase of about six degrees." That's almost 11 degrees Fahrenheit, which would create a planet straight out of science fiction.*


Read more: http://www.rollingstone.com/politic...rifying-new-math-20120719page=2#ixzz2nsfDXlP8 
Follow us: @rollingstone on Twitter | RollingStone on Facebook


----------



## PMZ (Dec 18, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Yeah your winning alright
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At some point in time the cost of AGW consequences will be unarguable to even the most callous mind.  The question then will only be,  is it too late?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 18, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Yeah your winning alright
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*America had a warm winter and converted more coal-fired power plants to natural gas, so its emissions fell slightly*

Despite the best efforts of the greens to stop fracking.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 18, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah your winning alright
> ...



Stopping fracking is a safety,  ground water and traffic issue.  All local problems.  It should be a local decision.


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 18, 2013)

PMZ said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...


Use your own money for this research that is so vital, PMZ or get out of the way. The worst way to take people's incentive away from them is to flood them with money at the gate. They have no reason to run for the roses when you give them no cause for getting to the winner's circle.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 18, 2013)

You conservatives don't even believe in science or the last 150 years of public funded science. The private sector that is your god isn't everything.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 18, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > polarbear said:
> ...



Do you come from another planet?  If not,  earth is your home too.  You don't get to trash it.  

So lead,  follow,  or get out of the way.


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 18, 2013)

Had it not been for nature's cycle of climate change cockroaches would be the dominant species.  As liberals are now dominant I fail to see that as a positive development.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 18, 2013)

Matthew said:


> You conservatives don't even believe in science or the last 150 years of public funded science. The private sector that is your god isn't everything.



*You conservatives don't even believe in science or the last 150 years of public funded science. *

Liberals fail economics.
And then they lie about science.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 18, 2013)

Nasa spin offs = public sector science
National weather service with 60% of advancement within meteorology = public sector science
USGS = public sector science
Major federal grants for research = public sector science

Believe me I love the private sector and will fight tooth in tail against anyone that wants to do away with it. I feel the same about the public as it is just as important.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 18, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > You conservatives don't even believe in science or the last 150 years of public funded science. The private sector that is your god isn't everything.
> ...




Indeed.


Yo Todd......how much of a hoot is this forum??!!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 18, 2013)

Those economics sure work well for most of the first world...The hybrid public/private system of economics we all enjoy.

Fuck your early 20th century idiocy.


----------



## westwall (Dec 18, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Yeah your winning alright
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Big. Fucking. Deal.  Man contribute less than 5% of the GLOBAL CO2 budget and when compared to the weight of the atmosphere at *QUADRILLIONS* of tons and your pathetic attempt at plucking on the emotional heart strings fails miserably.

Seriously, grow up.


----------



## westwall (Dec 18, 2013)

Matthew said:


> You conservatives don't even believe in science or the last 150 years of public funded science. The private sector that is your god isn't everything.







Yeah sure.  Your wonderful lib POTUS defunded the Space Program and NASA is reduced to a Muslim outreach program  Kindly go fuck yourself.


----------



## westwall (Dec 18, 2013)

PMZ said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...







You keep saying that and don't a have a damned clue what it means.  The truth is it's you that's going to get squished.  So get ready for it.


----------



## Abraham3 (Dec 19, 2013)

westwall said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



More threats of personal violence?  Is that a running theme with you?  Does is stem from any physiological shortcomings?

Given the relative standing among the sciences between those who believe AGW is valid and that warming presents a threat and people like you who to to any lengths to simply deny the science, attack the scientists and with or without cognizance, bark for the fossil fuel companies, surely you realize that your cause is hopeless.  We WILL move away from fossil fuels.  We WILL move toward alternative energy sources.  It will be slowly enough, however, that we will still suffer almost every bit of harm ever predicted.  You and yours will not be treated kindly by history.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 19, 2013)

westwall said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > You conservatives don't even believe in science or the last 150 years of public funded science. The private sector that is your god isn't everything.
> ...



What's more important to a liberal, NASA or Obamaphones? We both know the answer to that.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 19, 2013)

Abraham3 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



LOL! Are you shaking in fear?

We will move away from fossil fuels, when the economics makes sense and when the technology is there.
You can stop whining now.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 19, 2013)

I want to be at the dealer laughing when Westhole has to trade in the last pickup truck in the world for an EV. 

Priceless.


----------



## westwall (Dec 19, 2013)

Abraham3 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...








Where is there a threat of violence?  pmsmz is telling the world to get out of his way, I'm letting him know the world is the immovable object.  You really are a stupid child aren't you....


----------



## PMZ (Dec 19, 2013)

Three choices.  

Lead. 

Follow. 

Get out of the way. 

You get to choose.  

So far,  you seem to have picked follow big oil,  and they've picked follow big profits.


----------



## westwall (Dec 19, 2013)

PMZ said:


> I want to be at the dealer laughing when Westhole has to trade in the last pickup truck in the world for an EV.
> 
> Priceless.







Well, I don't own a pickup, and never have.  And, I walk most everywhere I need to go, I'm not a lazy couch warmer like you.  And when I do travel I tend to go long distances and they are invariably a long way away from any sort of major power grid so I can safely say I won't be converting over to an EV anytime before I die.

Hydrogen power cell now, that I WOULD be interested in.  But that's way too high tech for you anti-science deniers...


----------



## westwall (Dec 19, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Three choices.
> 
> Lead.
> 
> ...








  Yeah, sure thing mr. internet tough guy!  The deal is the rest of the planet is an immovable object and you're going to slam into it.  You remind me of this idiot.  He slams into the ground and then blames others for it.  JUST. LIKE. YOU.


LiveLeak.com - Skateboarder Slams into Wall..Blames Injuries on Being Atacked By 3-5 Black men


----------



## jc456 (Dec 19, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> More bad news for the climate crusading nutters.......
> 
> 
> Less people than *ever* believe in global warming!!!
> ...


It's because those who write fiction about the human element contributing to a change in climate, (funny how they changed that right?) can't defend it.  They try, but every try is answered with fact that they can't deny.  There is also evidence that an increase in CO2 will help plant life!!! 

Finally one point that is never made on this, is how many humans were on the earth in say 2000 BC?  Would one argue against there are millions more humans today then back then? So, for the mere fact that there are more humans on the earth today, wouldn't it follow that there would be more CO2? hmmm......How do they always over look that?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 19, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> It is fascinating....the level of disconnect with the climate obsessed. They talk about the "consensus" science. They talk about the magic of wind and solar power. Youd think there is a tsunami sized march to a truly green planet, but nothing could be further from the truth. They perpetuate a myth......as if it is inevitable that the world will embrace their fantasies at some point in time. It simply not happening and isn't going to be happening in the foreseeable future ( at least 3 decades ).
> 
> In 2013.....the science isn't mattering.



On another board a dude was posting 97% of all scientist believe that humans are the worst contributor to global warming.  What he failed to mention were that the 97% scientists were climate scientists!  Funny, not even they all agree.  Ain't that a slap?

Then i presented him the links to all the skeptics and the dude was quiet.


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 19, 2013)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > It is fascinating....the level of disconnect with the climate obsessed. They talk about the "consensus" science. They talk about the magic of wind and solar power. Youd think there is a tsunami sized march to a truly green planet, but nothing could be further from the truth. They perpetuate a myth......as if it is inevitable that the world will embrace their fantasies at some point in time. It simply not happening and isn't going to be happening in the foreseeable future ( at least 3 decades ).
> ...



You discovered the message board secret weapon there JC.. 
Some LINKS are secretly a powerful sedative. Just a few carefully prepared links can put your opposition down like a dog getting its teeth cleaned.. Be careful with them !!  

And welcome to USMB..


----------



## jc456 (Dec 19, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


You have to watch out for those climate scientists, they use to be global warming scientists, I wonder what thier next gig is when this all gets put in its proper place?


----------



## PMZ (Dec 19, 2013)

There is no surprise that there are lots of residents who are unable to understand even the eighth grade physics that makes AGW undeniable,  much less the much more complex stuff that's required to understand what's necessarily coming. 

Science is not for everyone but politics is.  

The denialists will never stop denying.  They are unable to change course.  If it were 100 years ago they'd be denying the auto. 

As always the responsible ones shoulder the load and solve problems and keep the irresponsible out of the way.


----------



## westwall (Dec 19, 2013)

Alright guys, my family and I are off to Hawaii for the holidays.  Keep beating the sheep for me while I am away!  I will stop in when I can!

Cheers!

Westwall


----------



## PMZ (Dec 19, 2013)

westwall said:


> Alright guys, my family and I are off to Hawaii for the holidays.  Keep beating the sheep for me while I am away!  I will stop in when I can!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Westwall



Good to go now.  Once we've used up all of the oil,  it will be a long sail.


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 19, 2013)

westwall said:


> Alright guys, my family and I are off to Hawaii for the holidays.  Keep beating the sheep for me while I am away!  I will stop in when I can!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Westwall



OMG, here we thought The Secret Service didn't allow Comrade Obama to blog!  The giveaway was the use of "the holidays" instead of Christmas.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 19, 2013)

HenryBHough said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Alright guys, my family and I are off to Hawaii for the holidays.  Keep beating the sheep for me while I am away!  I will stop in when I can!
> ...



President Obama believes in science.  Westwall can't possibly be him.


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 19, 2013)

PMZ said:


> President Obama believes in science.  Westwall can't possibly be him.



I had not previously considered golf as a "science" but perhaps if one were to study how to do it well.......  Certainly no evidence of that, though.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 19, 2013)

More sobering nut sack kicks to the GW nutters.......and how many dozens have already been provided on this thread? Almost too many to count!!!

Nut sack kick of the day?

Well.......Germany has decided that economic growth has been screwed due to renewable energy ( theres that "costs" factor again s0ns ) and the political reality is......the citizens have "passed the pain threshold" and as the new transition government has stated, *"A fundamental reform of the renewable energy law has been overdue for years." * so.......

A halt in solar parks is forthcoming = fAiL!!!

And the major ball kick to the AGW nuts >>>

*"The fact that Gabriel's Economy and Energy Ministry will now manage the transition also underscores the new government's focus on the country's industrial growth over environmental and climate change concerns"*



Read more about the skeptics winning HERE >>>>


New 'super minister' to redefine Germany's energy transition : pv-magazine


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 19, 2013)

and more losing for the k00ks........this one from the University of Southern Califonia >>>


*From University of Southern California  another lesson from the economic train wreck that is Greece; people stop worrying about the environment when you make cleaner fuels too expensive to use.*

University of Southern California




Simply adding more to the volumes established here that discussion of climate change solutions without care for cost considerations = fantasy. Its that simple. The evidence is overwhelming.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 19, 2013)

Im laughing........

How many ball sack kicks to the k00ks get today?

Id say, quite a lot!!!


Top story on DRUDGE right now!!!



From the Obama EIA today >>>>




*U.S. foresees gas-powered vehicles dominating through 2040*


From The Detroit News: U.S. foresees gas-powered vehicles dominating through 2040 | The Detroit News


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 19, 2013)

The k00ks lose!!!!



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XxQJ1JW4jc]2003 SVT Mustang Cobra Burnout - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 19, 2013)

Matthew said:


> You conservatives don't even believe in science or the last 150 years of public funded science. The private sector that is your god isn't everything.



Slobovian house apeism knows not intellectual holdouts when a silver spoon is born in the mouth of a bright scientist with zero motivation to do anything at all useful to his fellow man, whereas a hungry guy with two kids and an ambitious wife knows he has to come up with something people will buy into, so he works his ass off.

As Edison the inventor said, success is 2% inspiration and 98% perspiration.

And as Bill Cosby says, "Th' curse works."

I think it's liberals who don't always get that fact of accomplishment down to its necessary motivational factor.

That's why Obumble stumbles in the ratings these days. He's always had everything handed to him on a slivering platter, and he's been told by the Alinsky crowd that cramming stuff down people's throats before they know what took away their pocketbook freedom is the way to a successful village society.

Sorry, but primitive villagism has its own headhunter mentality with a tincture of cannibalism thrown in.

It's more civil to incur progress through the free and earnest will of a little guy who wants to make good, and nobody knows who that is until they've already bought several grosses of his paper clips, post-it notes, sticks of chewing gum, or loaves of cardamom bread. 

The little guy's family become big-shots with the great cars and mansions, and the silver platter crowd often wind up sharing a cell with a the-glove-didn't-fit-so-you-can-shove-it OJ Simpson in trying to illegally maintain their status quo.

Republicans believe in the little-guy making good, and they promote the hard-worker, innovator, entrepreneur, and positive-outcome guy to make the kind of innovation that can be afforded by all the people, not just the fund-raiding cheaters who prey on philanthropic trust institutions looking to do good with funding hopefuls whose publications of false data begets nothing but sorrow, much less a cure for the environment or medicine. It's the hard worker who knows he can and must battle the odds to get it right the first time, and his success is replicated by other scientists.

We Republicans have incentives right. We use tried-and-true methods, and we make sure the person we're supporting is not a cheat. You do that by checking backgrounds. 

And if the person seals his background, you wouldn't want to deal with him, because he's hiding a lie or two or many. This may be amusing to the union goonies of life whose chief purpose is to stick it to da man, but it's not amusing to a person who responsibly answers directly to the public who elected him or her.

Republicans are so solid, they rock!


----------



## PMZ (Dec 19, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > You conservatives don't even believe in science or the last 150 years of public funded science. The private sector that is your god isn't everything.
> ...



"Republicans believe in the little-guy making good"

Like ExxonMobil.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 19, 2013)

PMZ said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Like Solyndra.


----------



## Abraham3 (Dec 19, 2013)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > It is fascinating....the level of disconnect with the climate obsessed. They talk about the "consensus" science. They talk about the magic of wind and solar power. Youd think there is a tsunami sized march to a truly green planet, but nothing could be further from the truth. They perpetuate a myth......as if it is inevitable that the world will embrace their fantasies at some point in time. It simply not happening and isn't going to be happening in the foreseeable future ( at least 3 decades ).
> ...



Try me.

It has never been a secret all the various surveys and polls on AGW were aimed at climate scientists or scientists in general.  And 97% agreement among any group of people on any topic is a very high level of unanimity.

Show me the links to all your skeptics.  I quite guarantee you I will not go quiet.


----------



## Abraham3 (Dec 19, 2013)

jc456 said:


> I wonder what thier next gig is when this all gets put in its proper place?



I wonder what will be yours.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 19, 2013)

Conservatives are the most experienced tribe at losing.  It's going on a decade now since they got anything right.  But they're tenacious.  If they ever combined that with the ability to learn,  they might get somewhere.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 19, 2013)

Here's a whole lot of impossible that deniers can't imagine. 

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9w0i8nqOoAQ&desktop_uri=/watch?v=9w0i8nqOoAQ


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 19, 2013)

Once upon a time a reformed smoker was the one thing with which one prayed didn't get in the elevator.  Now the loony-left global warming thumpers have taken their place.  Sad, because they should be taking the stairs 'cause elevators require power and power pollutes.


----------



## polarbear (Dec 19, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> The k00ks lose!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 2003 SVT Mustang Cobra Burnout - YouTube



Yeah well, Germans like to get going a bit quicker and prefer to smoke tobacco instead of rubber 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYvoXgpVNuU"]Porsche Launch Control - YouTube[/ame]

And that`s how a Cobra stacks up against Porsche...


Sorry I can`t help it. I just had to rub it in


----------



## PMZ (Dec 19, 2013)

HenryBHough said:


> Once upon a time a reformed smoker was the one thing with which one prayed didn't get in the elevator.  Now the loony-left global warming thumpers have taken their place.  Sad, because they should be taking the stairs 'cause elevators require power and power pollutes.



Here's the difference.

Conservatives think about energy today.

Liberals for ever.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 19, 2013)

PMZ said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > Once upon a time a reformed smoker was the one thing with which one prayed didn't get in the elevator.  Now the loony-left global warming thumpers have taken their place.  Sad, because they should be taking the stairs 'cause elevators require power and power pollutes.
> ...




Well......we're all real proud of ya s0n!!


----------



## PMZ (Dec 19, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > HenryBHough said:
> ...



Thanks.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 19, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > HenryBHough said:
> ...



So you're going to pump, mine and draw all the oil, natural gas and coal out of the ground. Do you have any idea how much that will charge our atmosphere?


----------



## polarbear (Dec 19, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> The k00ks lose!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 2003 SVT Mustang Cobra Burnout - YouTube





Here is what Tom Hanks had to say about his German Autobahn experience:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P53V3yEXZU4"]Getting passed at 260 km/h [160mph] on the Autobahn - YouTube[/ame]

But nobody  was really "eeeowed" in that video.

This guy got "eeowed"  by a Porsche RUF:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNBar7NT4zE"]RUF R Turbo overtaking at 330 km/h - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## polarbear (Dec 19, 2013)

Enough of that...this was in our local news today:
Woman recounts harrowing attack by Churchill polar bear - Manitoba - CBC News


> Erin Greene survived a polar bear attack in Churchill, Man., last month, but the Montreal resident is now facing a hefty bill for being airlifted to Winnipeg for surgery.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happens every year!
A bunch of asshole activists come to Manitoba to film our "starving" polar bears.
This batch was as the usual & typical  bunch of city  know-it-all city slickers from Montreal, that "knew" everything about polar bears from the internet.


> The attack took place between two homes and Greene was saved by a man who lived in one of them.
> 
> He rushed out after hearing her screams, and told her later the  bear had lifted her right off the ground and was swinging her around in  his jaws.
> The man grabbed a shovel and whacked the bear in the head, causing it to drop Greene and giving her a chance to get away.
> ...


"Greene", (...the name, how ironic) felt compelled to come all the way from Montreal PQ to Manitoba to "save" our polar bears....and almost wound up as a pile of bear turds had the locals not heard her screams.
Too bad, that none of them did get converted into bear shit! We do compost and recycle our waste here. But now they can  keep on blogging and recycle their AGW crap. 
They are already bitching that our health care system did not cover the cost to airlift that dumb bitch to Winnipeg, because Canada went conservative.
But on the other hand these assholes do leave a lot of cash when they come here every year in the fall.


I guess the rest of that group of asshole eco-tourist/activists that hi-tailed it won`t come back here any time soon either.
Anyone else wanna see Al Gore`s "starving polar bears" and volunteer as food that isn`t fast enough?
The polar bears are not the ones who are endangered, it`s the idiots that keep saying that.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 19, 2013)

Keep coal, oil and natural gas in the ground.

Can we agree to do that?


----------



## polarbear (Dec 20, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Keep coal, oil and natural gas in the ground.
> 
> Can we agree to do that?



How about you...wanna come & look at "starving" polar bears ?


----------



## Abraham3 (Dec 20, 2013)

Do you deny Arctic ice extents have been seen to be shrinking ever since we've been able to measure them?  Do you deny that the Arctic ice mass numbers are well within shooting distance of a summer zero?

I'm sure a significant number of polar bears will be able to adapt to living on the Canadian, Greenland and Russian coast during the summer.  And, when Greenland has flowed intot the North Atlantic and the West Antarctic ice sheet has crumbled and floated away, I'm sure everyone below twenty feet elevation will be able to move to the Rockies and the Appalachians.  At least to those areas not currently occupied.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 20, 2013)

polarbear said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > The k00ks lose!!!!
> ...





Cool vids Polar, but thats a '99 Cobra......N/A 4.6. Full bolts-on's will only be running about maybe 310 to the wheels......but all forged internals ( unlike my car)

The '03 and '04 Cobra Terminators are a different story entirely.......supercharged 4.6! Most of the guys I hang with do mega-boost upgrades.....jettison the stock blower and go way bigger. Smaller pullies. Full bolt-on's.......tuned, of course.......most run anywhere from 500-800 rwhp and will easily hang with any Porsche.......at least up to about 140 or so. From a roll, many of these Cobra's will walk most any Porsche 40-140. ( although the last vid is race Porsche's ). The Porsche sporting AWD is ungodly fast from a dig......but here is a vid of one of my pals going mid-10's in an only moderately boosted Terminator >>

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PqLH-NwoQlE]ScrmnSnk 10.xx?????? - YouTube[/ame]

maybe 480 or so to the wheels. We have a guy AJ who runs twin turbo's......8.73 in a Terminator nicknamed, "The Pumpkin".. Any Porsche on earth would only be seeing tail lights.

The Porsche's in that vid are probably about 200K or so.......I could go out tomorrow and get an '03 Cobra Terminator running near 600 rwhp for about 22K with 30,000 miles on it.

Just sayin'.......


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 20, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Keep coal, oil and natural gas in the ground.
> 
> Can we agree to do that?





Matthew......do me a favor man......don't be talking about this shit at work, ok??!! Im serious. With all these mass shootings, people are looking closely to see who has their feet planted firmly on the floor these days. Keep these things to yourself outside this forum.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 20, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Keep coal, oil and natural gas in the ground.
> ...



Interesting argument for denialism. Join us or we'll shoot you.


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 20, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> More sobering nut sack kicks to the GW nutters.......and how many dozens have already been provided on this thread? Almost too many to count!!!
> 
> Nut sack kick of the day?
> 
> ...



From your link above.. I love the Twisted Sister act and language of this.. 



> Meanwhile, in a statement last week by the German Solar Industry Association commenting on decreasing renewable energy incentives in Germany, managing director Carsten Körnig *called on the new government to "ensure that investments in solar power plants become profitable again*."
> 
> Read more: New 'super minister' to redefine Germany's energy transition : pv-magazine



ENSURE = guarantee.. Leftists dont take risks. Can't do the math on reward.. Pretty much NEED a guarantee...


----------



## PMZ (Dec 20, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > More sobering nut sack kicks to the GW nutters.......and how many dozens have already been provided on this thread? Almost too many to count!!!
> ...



Liberals act,  conservatives cower, in the face of problems.


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 20, 2013)

Incomplete thought.  

Liberals do, indeed act.

They act _clueless_.


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 20, 2013)

PMZ said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



Already covered this for you..  Leftists only have to FEEL like they have acted..  Spend some cash. Say the right words.  Praise themselves for acting.  Doesnt have  to be logical  or reasoned actions   --- Mostly expensive street theatre for the masses..

Fiscal conservatives can do the math, weigh the options and do cost/ benefit and DEMAND value for society...  Takes longer, requires brains...  Better results..

YOU are Exhibjt A PRIME for this argument.  All feelings.. All talk.. Declaring things done when  nothings been started.  

BTW   I'm a classic Liberal.. You are a leftist...  Liberals place value in individual sovereignty and have a basic distrust of govt power ..  Aleftist is all about acquiring and USING gkvt pkwer for their pet projects to destroy Liberty and Choice.

http://www.pv-magazine.com/news/det...against-battery-stored-solar-power_100012982/


----------



## polarbear (Dec 20, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Keep coal, oil and natural gas in the ground.
> ...



I wonder what his plan would be after "we" leave our natural resources in the ground. Never got an answer from his sidekick (PMZ) except gibberish.

Again who is "we" ? Is that just the US or = the "we" a global "we"
Most of the world`s oil & gas is outside US territory, so *how* would he propose to stop the other "we" countries where oil & gas EXPORT is the bigger part of their GDP?...and prevent others that want it, like China & Europe from getting it ?
It`s laughable, a fringe minority which keeps clinging to the few straws that in their strange minds have not yet been dis- proven or been trashed by events like these ridiculous model predictions figure the entire world should  cater to them.
The only way that would happen is if the Marxist/Leninist instigators can manage to subvert all of humanity....most had already endured this kind of tyranny and others who have been attacked by it would resist it with the force of arms. As if South Korea would let North Korea dictate how to run their country...or as if the ex USSR satellite states would go back to what they fought so hard to get rid off !



> I could go out tomorrow and get an '03 Cobra Terminator running near 600 rwhp for about 22K with 30,000 miles on it.
> 
> Just sayin'.......


Yeah that`s true for where you are. Used Porsches or any other high performance European cars are a lot cheaper in Europe than in the US.
And the opposite is the case for American cars in Europe, not to mention how difficult it is to get parts for them.
Then our roads are a lot different as well, and it`s not just a question of horsepower but how the car handles.
I`ve seen quite a few Americans loosing their shirts or their car in bets who gets to the top of any of the many alpine passes in my old neighborhood.
But now I live over here and if I wanted the most out of my money for a high performance car I`ld opt the same way you did.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 20, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



It's nice how conservatives now that they are exposed become liberals.  

I'm a centrist.  Always have been.  I was,  and still am,  a Republican centrist.  When the Party was dragged to the extreme right I stayed where I was. To you,  that's leftist.  The center is way left of you.  

And as an extreme conservative you deny science and avoid action on what must be done.  

Cower in the face of problems. 

Afraid that any action will create problems.  Avoid the truth that inaction will create monumental problems.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 20, 2013)

PMZ said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...







meh


Who cares s0n......we're winning!!!


And imagine if we listened to the silly whims of the progressives every time they shouted about how we must do everything about a potential problem........or more to the point, a perceived problem!!!



Here is a great analogy about how bass ackwards far left thinking is.........


So here on Long Island, we have some of the busiest highways in the nation leading east out of NYC. There are about 5 major thoroughfares to take people east......and over the years, as the population has moved out of the city and increasingly eastward, the county and state have had to adapt and widen the highways/freeways further and further east each time. Now, we have 3 lanes that go about 2/3's of the way to the end of the Island. ( roughly 50 of the 75 miles ). Why only 2/3rds? Because after about 50 miles, the population dwindles........and in 2013, there  is not an economic need for building it now. Perhaps by 2025........but not now.


Meatheads like Abe and PMZ, seeing the future traffic chaos would say, "Hey assholes.......better build it now. Inaction will lead to problems!!!"




But in the real world, the *huge majority *of the people would say, "Fuck you asshole.......costs too much and I don't want my taxes raised to build a third lane that wont be used!!!"


*
Because that's the way the world works......assholes!!!*


But not to the k00k progressives where costs don't matter!!!!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 20, 2013)

HenryBHough said:


> Incomplete thought.
> 
> Liberals do, indeed act.
> 
> They act _clueless_.



It's not an act.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 20, 2013)

Conservatives are not the brightest bulbs in the drawer so are limited to imagining only one solution. The same solution for every problem

Do nothing. If that doesn't work than it means that we're not doing enough nothing so sometimes it's necessary to prevent others from doing something so they add to doing nothing, whining. In extreme cases even whining and doing nothing are insufficient for stopping progress so they throw in blaming. 

That's the whole arsenal. 

It doesn't work on any problem at all, so it's all that they need.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 20, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Conservatives are not the brightest bulbs in the drawer so are limited to imagining only one solution. The same solution for every problem
> 
> Do nothing. If that doesn't work than it means that we're not doing enough nothing so sometimes it's necessary to prevent others from doing something so they add to doing nothing, whining. In extreme cases even whining and doing nothing are insufficient for stopping progress so they throw in blaming.
> 
> ...



The conservative solution will never be spending more for less reliable energy.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 21, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Conservatives are not the brightest bulbs in the drawer so are limited to imagining only one solution. The same solution for every problem
> ...



There is no conservative solution.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 21, 2013)

A lot of conservatives love the freedom that solar brings  Nothing is more conservative then going off the grid or feeding into it.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 21, 2013)

Matthew said:


> A lot of conservatives love the freedom that solar brings  Nothing is more conservative then going off the grid or feeding into it.



I read a paper the other day that was an elaborate study of life cycle costs for various generating technologies.  It concluded that solar was the most expensive,  which piqued my curiosity so I looked more closely into it.  The study's major mistake was to highly penalize solar for availability.  Why? As long as there are other fuel using waste producing assets that can be idled when solar is available,  every kilowatt can be productively used.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 21, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...






Indeed.....its called "life".


Only conservatives KNOW that there are some problems that there is no solution for. You make a choice on the best possible tradeoff. Its called not being a mental case.

Far left guys see lots of problems that there needs to be solutions for. But they don't factor in the "costs" which are academic for the far left guy. That's why they make up a fringe part of the population ( statistical fact but the way  ). Far, far more people consider themselves conservative.


Indeed.....if we left the far left guys to make all the decisions, we'd be attacking all of societies "problems" alright......and we'd all be eating soup and bread at every meal and living in huts on communes. THAT is the best and most fair society to the far left fucking  nutty-asses.


Thank God for the rest of us they are politically irrelevant.......which I have proven in 4 score ways on this thread in terms of energy production!!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 21, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > A lot of conservatives love the freedom that solar brings  Nothing is more conservative then going off the grid or feeding into it.
> ...











Holy fuck........these people think their opinions on paper's are going to effect public policy.


Fascinating stuff in the face of the realities ( ie: see most recent post I made on last page about Germany marginalizing solar due to its fubar-ing German economic growth. The people have had it. Only the k00ks couldn't see it coming. Only the k00ks think the people will be OK with paying sIcK taxes based upon a guess )


People venturing into this forum need to recognize that the hard core AGW people will NEVER recognize that their efforts will end up being about as fruitful as fighting a 9 alarm fire with a residential lawn hose.......well......unless we go to a classless society with ALL the people paying 75% in taxes!!!


----------



## PMZ (Dec 21, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Of course,  if you are right,  civilization is doomed to end as it started,  in the caves.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 21, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



And the liberal solution is to ruin the economy, by spending more money for less energy.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 21, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > A lot of conservatives love the freedom that solar brings  Nothing is more conservative then going off the grid or feeding into it.
> ...



*The study's major mistake was to highly penalize solar for availability. Why? As long as there are other fuel using waste producing assets that can be idled when solar is available, every kilowatt can be productively used. *

You want to build an expensive fossil fuel plant and run it only part of the time, and you don't think that solar should be penalized for the inefficient use of the fossil fuel plant?

You're yet another example of a liberal who failed economics.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 21, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



We already have all of the fossil fuel pants we'll ever need.

You're yet another example of a conservative who failed common sense.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 21, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



And yet, more fossil fuel plants are built all the time.

You realize that when you build a plant, and only run it 50% of the time, there is a cost involved, right?


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 21, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



No, he doesn't understand that.  He's a lib who believes cost is no object.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 21, 2013)

Running the damn coal or natural gas plant half of the time = half of the fossil fuels burnt. The name of the game is reduction of fossil fuels.

Plus I hope we build more nuclear, hydro and possibly fusion to help us get to our goal.


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 21, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



Solar, but more particularly wind NEED  to be penalized for inefficiencies associated with idling the main generators.  You cannot idle a coal plant and expect it to be there instantly when a cloud passes by or tthe wind lulls.  Nat gas and hydro are quicker, but when you shut down a nat gas gas plant,  you are wasting heated water ..  Same with a nuclear plant..

These are REAL costs of trying back up unreliable sources...


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 21, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Running the damn coal or natural gas plant half of the time = half of the fossil fuels burnt. The name of the game is reduction of fossil fuels.
> 
> Plus I hope we build more nuclear, hydro and possibly fusion to help us get to our goal.



Where you gonna find the rich morons to build primary capacity that gets preempted for 30 minutes every hour?  I suspect theyll have to functionally economically illiterate.  In other words  ---- leftist eco frauds..


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 21, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Yet most power companies, although they are private, try to accommodate the wishes of the people in the area they serve. It's good Public Relations when a guy with a windmill out back he rigged up all by himself earns him half his power usage back, and sometimes he even breaks even. We knew one guy who actually put out more than he used some months and carried around his check stubs to brag to his friends who were paying $200 a month in the cold months in Wyoming. It shows the industry still has a lot of good sports running the power companies in a manner befitting the people in the community.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 21, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Running the damn coal or natural gas plant half of the time = half of the fossil fuels burnt. The name of the game is reduction of fossil fuels.
> 
> Plus I hope we build more nuclear, hydro and possibly fusion to help us get to our goal.



*Running the damn coal or natural gas plant half of the time = half of the fossil fuels burnt.*

Exactly! Half the revenues for your huge capital investment.

*The name of the game is reduction of fossil fuels.*

You should invest billions in such a plant, and use it as little as you'd like.

*Plus I hope we build more nuclear, hydro and possibly fusion*

Nuclear, great idea.
Hydro, idiot leftists want to tear out the dams we have, they'll never let us build new ones.
Fusion, great idea.....don't hold your breath.


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 21, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Fusion, great idea.....don't hold your breath.



That last, perhaps something we should encourage in the circumstance......


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 21, 2013)

HenryBHough said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Fusion, great idea.....don't hold your breath.
> ...



The planet might warm less if he did that.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 21, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Not in this country.

Most of the cost of fossil fuel generation is fuel and waste related. No energy requires no fuel and creates no waste.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 21, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



In every country, building an expensive piece of equipment and only using it part of the time, has a cost.

Your ignorance of economics is not surprising.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 21, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



So why would anybody build a new plant using fuels that we're running out of?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 21, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



Natural gas production in this country is booming.
We need electricity, reliable electricity.
Any other silly questions?


----------



## PMZ (Dec 21, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Plants are being converted from expensive dirty coal to cleaner natural gas. A good, though temporary, solution.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 21, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



Good solutions don't involve spending hundreds of millions of dollars to build a plant and then idle it for half the day.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 22, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...




Todd.....those are awesome-type solutions for the AGW nutters......."costs" don't matter to these people.......which is exactly why the skeptics are winning.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 22, 2013)

The cheapest alternative is to do nothing, wait for fossil fuels to run out, move back to the caves, try to get a cave that's higher than the new sea level.

Very, very cheap.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 22, 2013)

PMZ said:


> The cheapest alternative is to do nothing, wait for fossil fuels to run out, move back to the caves, try to get a cave that's higher than the new sea level.
> 
> Very, very cheap.



You're right, we don't want to move back to the caves in the future.

Your solution is to move back to the caves today.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 22, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > The cheapest alternative is to do nothing, wait for fossil fuels to run out, move back to the caves, try to get a cave that's higher than the new sea level.
> ...



Wrong! 

That's the job of doing nothing.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 22, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



Wrong!

Crippling our economy now, by insisting on less reliable, more expensive energy, will send us back to the caves.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 22, 2013)

PMZ said:


> The cheapest alternative is to do nothing, wait for fossil fuels to run out, move back to the caves, try to get a cave that's higher than the new sea level.
> 
> Very, very cheap.






Oh Gawd!!

Progressives are the glass half empty contingent. On the other hand, these is something called "innovation". It is the future of energy......if the government can only get the fuck out of the way that is.

People come up with shit every day..........









except for he k00ks.......


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 22, 2013)

More k00k losing........and this is why the environmental efforts related to climate change are a disaster in 2013. The fuckers can't get their agenda accomplished without lying ( bomb thrower predictions falling flat on their faces ) and fraud.


*The Tesla battery swap is the hoax of the year*

Posted on December 21, 2013		

*What California says about zero-emission vehicles, and why Tesla is committing fraud*



The Tesla battery swap is the hoax of the year | Watts Up With That?


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 22, 2013)

Todd FTMFW!!!!!


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 22, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> More k00k losing........and this is why the environmental efforts related to climate change are a disaster in 2013. The fuckers can't get their agenda accomplished without lying ( bomb thrower predictions falling flat on their faces ) and fraud.
> 
> 
> *The Tesla battery swap is the hoax of the year*
> ...



This is really troubling.  The graft and corporate collusion with govt is now off the charts.

But the real damage here is the long list of Tesla hype and phoney claims.  From the "20 minute charge" hype to the solar powered recharging stations to the coast to coast free services for buyers.. This company is floating on tax credits and subsidies and lies to serve a small wealthy elite clients and run Elon Musks score amongst his entreprenuerial pals up a couple points.   He's not playing fair. Gives free market Capitalism a bad name.


----------



## PMZ (Dec 22, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Start with the evidence of "crippling our economy". I see it as an opportunity to help our economy. What evidence do you have that I'm wrong? Or that you're right?


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## PMZ (Dec 23, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


>



Even our kids are smart enough to be against building a pipeline for obsolete fuels from Canada to China across the US.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2013)

PMZ said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



If you think we want a pipeline from Canada to Louisiana, to export to China, your geography knowledge is as weak as your science and economics knowledge


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2013)

PMZ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PMZ said:
> ...



Forcing our already shaky economy to stop using useful, reliable, cheap fuels like oil and natural gas in order to force us to use expensive, unreliable sources of energy, like solar and wind, would cost millions of jobs and throw us into a receesion.

On the plus side, that would guarantee the Dems would be the minority party for the next 40 years.


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 23, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Forcing our already shaky economy to stop using useful, reliable, cheap fuels like oil and natural gas in order to force us to use expensive, unreliable sources of energy, like solar and wind, would cost millions of jobs and throw us into a receesion.
> 
> On the plus side, that would guarantee the Dems would be the minority party for the next 40 years.



Sadly, not so.  To keep the goodies coming the majority (by then there'll be an unemployed majority) will have to keep voting in Democrats.  The bright side is that they'll TAX the RICH sufficiently that there will be no longer any rich to tax and the house of cards will crumble.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 23, 2013)

Hey FlaCalTenn......I see what you mean by the gayness!! LMAO.....ghey!!!

By the way FlaCalTenn.......does this vid not nail it to illustrate PMZ et. al. on this thread??


PMZ starring as the black knight



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKhEw7nD9C4]Monty Python-The Black Knight - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 23, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey FlaCalTenn......I see what you mean by the gayness!! LMAO.....ghey!!!
> 
> By the way FlaCalTenn.......does this vid not nail it to illustrate PMZ et. al. on this thread??
> 
> ...



Certainly one of the finest cinematic moments in history.
And a fine tutorial about how to subtlely declare victory on a public forum..


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 24, 2013)

All the AGW bomb thrower threads on this forum........so irrelevant!!!! Utter ePiC FaIlUrE!!!!



*A Global Transition to Renewable Energy Will Take Many Decades  *

*The great hope for a quick and sweeping transition to renewable energy is wishful thinking*

 By Vaclav Smil  



*Renewable energy sources could take the world by storm. That is what well-known advocate Amory Lovins envisaged in 1976. He claimed that by the year 2000, 33 percent of America's energy would come from many small, decentralized renewable sources. Decades later, in July 2008, environmentalist Al Gore claimed that completely repowering the country's electricity supply in a single decade would be achievable, affordable and transformative. And in November 2009 Mark Jacobson and Mark Delucchi published A Plan to Power 100 Percent of the Planet with Renewables in Scientific American, presenting a plan for converting the global energy supply entirely to renewables in just two decades.

Yet from 1990 to 2012 the world's energy from fossil fuels barely changed, down from 88 to 87 percent. In 2011 renewables generated less than 10 percent of the U.S. energy supply, and most of that came from old renewables, such as hydroelectric plants and burning wood waste from lumbering operations. After more than 20 years of highly subsidized development, new renewables such as wind and solar and modern biofuels such as corn ethanol have claimed only 3.35 percent of the country's energy supply.  * 


A Global Transition to Renewable Energy Will Take Many Decades: Scientific American






Methane.......Co2.........ice melts.........extreme weather...........yada.......yada........yada...........



Been hearing about it for years and years. But......see red highlight above.......nobody gives a rats ass!!!



Like the title of the thread says...........


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 24, 2013)

Coal is being overtaken and deballed by natural gas. LOl. How does that feel?


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 24, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Coal is being overtaken and deballed by natural gas. LOl. How does that feel?






But not according to Obama's EIA s0n 








Well......maybe a bit by 2113 s0n, but you and I will be long in the box.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 24, 2013)

The good news is China is waking up and we're unlikely to see the worse case. Europe and America are decreasing as we speak....And renewables are becoming affordable enough to take over.

Anything over 3c is looking less likely as we're likely to peak before 2020 at this rate. Australia is too small to fuck us like China has  Mr.Abbot will lose consumers for his coal and shit!

The thing to watch out for is the natural feed backs like the methane within the arctic. That's the wild card.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 24, 2013)

As a luke warmer I feel I've won 

America's carbon emissions = down
Europes carbon emissions = down
China is planning to cut emissions big time!
Coal is on its way out!

Temperature is on course towards 1.25-2c of warming by 2100  While emissions will reach 564-600ppm. Look who's winning? ME!


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 24, 2013)

Matthew said:


> As a luke warmer I feel I've won
> 
> America's carbon emissions = down
> Europes carbon emissions = down
> ...



Oh -- You're a winner alright... You've done so much to save the planet...


----------



## Kosh (Dec 24, 2013)

Matthew said:


> As a luke warmer I feel I've won
> 
> America's carbon emissions = down
> Europes carbon emissions = down
> ...



You are hardly a Luke warmer you are a full AGW cultist, especially when you post from far left blog sites like Think Progress as your "facts".


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 24, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > As a luke warmer I feel I've won
> ...






Yo FlaCalTenn.....500 views in 48 hours for this thread.


Im laughing.......nobody looks at any of those climate crusader nutter threads......they drop off page one faster than Alec Baldwin's shows get punted on.



This thread has become the reeducation for the misinformed tread!!!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 24, 2013)

What ever...The good news is coal is on its way out  China is going to reduce its emissions.


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 24, 2013)

Matthew said:


> What ever...The good news is coal is on its way out  China is going to reduce its emissions.



Coal use in Scotland -- the place of your renewable miracle --- up 5% in a couple years.

Why is that Matthew?


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 25, 2013)

Matthew said:


> What ever...The good news is coal is on its way out  China is going to reduce its emissions.





HOLY MOTHER OF GOD.


Strike up the band!!!


Clearly a game changer!!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 25, 2013)

Matthew said:


> As a luke warmer I feel I've won
> 
> America's carbon emissions = down
> Europes carbon emissions = down
> ...



Germany and Japan, replacing nuclear with coal!

You winning because you own coal stock?


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 25, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > As a luke warmer I feel I've won
> ...




Yep.....20 new plants ( GERMANY ) between now and 2020!!! Link somewhere on this thread at least 2X.



Like I say.......WINNING.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 25, 2013)

They're killing two coal plants
Germany'S RWE Fails To Renew Two Long-Term Coal Power Contracts | CleanTechnica


----------



## westwall (Dec 25, 2013)

Just stopped by to say hi!  So hi!  Good to see you beating the sheep!  Keep up the great work!  And MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 25, 2013)

How am I NOT winning? Carbon emissions are going down here in America and Obama is killing coal.


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 26, 2013)

Matthew said:


> How am I NOT winning? Carbon emissions are going down here in America and Obama is killing coal.



Uh dude..  when youre campaigning AGAINST fossil fuel and FRACKING in particular,,,,
you dont get to score points for reducing carbon emissions.  Thats like running the ball thru your own goalposts and demanding your team gets the points.....  doesnt happen outside the dc beltway.....


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 26, 2013)

westwall said:


> Just stopped by to say hi!  So hi!  Good to see you beating the sheep!  Keep up the great work!  And MERRY CHRISTMAS!



You West......gotta stop in more often. We got the same cast of characters in here still doing it wrong.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 26, 2013)

Matthew said:


> How am I NOT winning? Carbon emissions are going down here in America and Obama is killing coal.















*= lose*




we all know the social oddballs in life. The folks whose team is down 49-0 in the fourth quarter and get a fluky touchdown and are jumping all over the place spiking the football and the score is now 49-7. We all know them, these social invalids that don't recognize that they are on the spectrum.......but it sure provides others with a massive level of entertainment value. Like this thread.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 26, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > How am I NOT winning? Carbon emissions are going down here in America and Obama is killing coal.
> ...



US, down from 20% to 19%, CO2 in Germany and Japan (not to mention China) rising = winning to clowns who failed math.


----------



## Abraham3 (Dec 26, 2013)

Institute for Energy Research?  More than a little like asking the Fox to review the hen house's security arrangements.


----------



## Kosh (Dec 26, 2013)

The AGW church must silence all that disagree with it.

The AGW loyal followers continue to prove that they hate science and that AGW dogma must rule without question or opposition.


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 26, 2013)

westwall said:


> Just stopped by to say hi!  So hi!  Good to see you beating the sheep!  Keep up the great work!  And MERRY CHRISTMAS!



You just concentrate on the wind surfing and prospecting in paradise..  Nothing changes much here in GroundHogDayVille.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 27, 2013)

Abraham3 said:


> Institute for Energy Research?  More than a little like asking the Fox to review the hen house's security arrangements.





You mean the graph above that indicates fossil fuel domination 25 years from now??!! The graph above that says renewables will still be fringe energy?? That one??!!


Oh........that one??!!! I see it now!!!


Maybe you're right s0n.......so instead, I'll post up the exact same graph in different form from Obama's EIA ( Energy Information Agency ) from this year!!!!




Here it is >>>>





















Domination s0n........like this thread that is on the verge of going to 2,000 posts!!! And this thread will be right at the top of this page for a very long time while all the k00k threads fall into oblivion because nobody cares!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## polarbear (Dec 27, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> Abraham3 said:
> 
> 
> > Institute for Energy Research?  More than a little like asking the Fox to review the hen house's security arrangements.
> ...



...and now today`s headlines from "green energy" Europe:
Griechenland: Giftiger Smog über Athen und Thessaloniki - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Translation:
Toxic smog over Greek cities
Oil & gas are taxed so heavily that Greeks have to heat with wood.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 27, 2013)

ghey


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 27, 2013)

The Pause has been for the skeptics like a man going back in time to hand Hitler the nuke. Believe me it has hurt science and getting the population to do what we need to do.


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 27, 2013)

Matthew said:


> The Pause has been for the skeptics like a man going back in time to hand Hitler the nuke. Believe me it has hurt science and getting the population to do what we need to do.



..... and Hitler was a giant believer of "getting the population to do what we need to do".. 

Sometimes --- you really worry me with your latent dependence on dictators and totalitarian methods to guarantee your final plans...  Have you published Ihr Kampf yet?


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 28, 2013)

Matthew said:


> The Pause has been for the skeptics like a man going back in time to hand Hitler the nuke. Believe me it has hurt science and getting the population to do what we need to do.





trust me s0n.....don't hold your breath too long on the "do what we need to do" thing.. Like 179 people agree with you!!


----------



## mamooth (Dec 28, 2013)

Proof the denialists are losing? Follow the money. Most of the denialist money has gone dark and untraceable.

New Study Exposes Flood of Dark Money Feeding Climate Change Denial | EcoWatch

Even ExxonMobile and Koch won't touch denialism under their own name any more. Denialists are now correctly defined by almost everyone as hysterical liars. Hence, nobody wants their own name associated with them.


----------



## Abraham3 (Dec 29, 2013)

I don't think anyone thought ExxonMobil was hysterical. Their lies to us were completely calculated in an utterly amoral attempt to protect their bottom line: ranking their profits above humanity's well-being.  At least, that's what I thought.  

Still do.


----------



## polarbear (Dec 29, 2013)

mamooth said:


> Proof the denialists are losing? Follow the money. Most of the denialist money has gone dark and untraceable.
> 
> New Study Exposes Flood of Dark Money Feeding Climate Change Denial | EcoWatch
> 
> Even ExxonMobile and Koch won't touch denialism under their own name any more. Denialists are now correctly defined by almost everyone as hysterical liars. Hence, nobody wants their own name associated with them.



Wow, here is a new conspiracy called  "Dark money"...
Did you bother to read what that dickhead you quote is all about?
This is his agenda:


> My current ongoing research, in collaboration with Dr. J. Craig Jenkins of Ohio State University, involves two related projects funded by the National Science Foundation.  The first project, Civil Society and the Environment: *The Mobilization of the U.S. Environmental Movement*, 1900- 2000, is an analysis of organizational relationships in the environmental field, focusing on the interactions between *environmental advocacy *institutions, foundations, and government institutions from 1900-2000. In this research we address these issues by analyzing the long-term *mobilization of the environmental movement in the U.S.* over the past century. We focus on three interrelated dimensions of mobilization


And that`s how it`s being done:




> The US government has provided over $79 billion since 1989 on policies  related to climate change, including science and technology research,  foreign aid, and tax breaks.
> 
> Meanwhile in a distracting sideshow, Exxon-Mobil Corp is repeatedly  attacked for paying a grand total of $23 million to skeptics&#8212;less than a  thousandth of what the US government has put in, and less than one  five-thousandth of the value of carbon trading in just the single year  of 2008.


*Professional bums like that think they are entitled to have a government pick our pockets to fund their crap* but get bent out of shape when "deniers" pay with their own money.

They used to be able to rip us off like that in Canada when we had a Liberal Government, which allowed Greenpeace, the Sierra club, and over a dozen other US based organizations a tax-free status because they claimed to be "charitable" organizations.
Now they are investigated for tax-fraud, because charitable organizations loose that tax exemption  if they engage in *political lobbyism.*

Australia, New Zealand and Britain have also decided to  axe that gravy train. And in some EU countries we already had riots, like in France where people got fed up paying tax to the max to pay for this crap.


----------



## Abraham3 (Dec 29, 2013)

It's "professional bums" like that that have provided most of the funds on which you live.  The man is eminently qualified to study and discuss this particular issue.  That you don't like what he finds is amusing at best.  I like your graph, though.  Looks like all that CRAP about climate scientists lying to us in order to get their hands on the billions of dollars being spent on climate science... has a relatively fixed pot of money to draw on.  If all those "greedy scientist" accusations had any foundation, that bottom category should be growing by leaps and bounds.  That doesn't seem to be the case.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 29, 2013)

So........
Here we are. Damn close to 2,000 posts on this thread. 25,000 "views".

Could I be laughing any harder?


Page, after page after page after page and STILL, the AGW alarmists have yet to post a single link to repudiate the original title of the thread: *PROOF THE SKEPTICS ARE WINNING*. Not one single link.



Meanwhile, between FlaCalTenn, Toddspatriot, Polar Bear, Westwall, Crusader Frank, Daveman, SSDD et. al...........dozens of links are posted throughout this thread supporting the premise. So many links in fact, it would make your head swim.


The main point that ha been established in this thread? 


That for all of the supposed "consensus science" over years and years and years, renewable energy is still but a fringe energy source for the world and ALL projections place it remaining as a fringe energy source. In recent years, America has seen the formal demise of Cap and Trade......it is officially DEAD AS A DOORNAIL in Congress. All over the world, governments are moving AWAY and not toward subsidizing wind and solar because very simply, it is a shitty investment that costs way too much to the people who have to pay the electricity bills. In Europe, millions of jobs were lost in the early 2000's with the stupid-ass green schemes and the governments got their asses booted out of office. In other words, people in positions of political power are going to support energy policies that keep them in office which is a non-factor to the AGW k00ks who have the political IQ of a small soap dish.


Anybody who is in this thread should browse through some of the material if you are indeed seeking the truth. These AGW alarmists lie.........a lot............and will continue to do so because it is absolutely necessary to stick to the established narrative to bring down free markets and capitalism. These people don't give a rats ass if your electricity bill doubles due to backing "green energy" which is a disaster to civilized economies. These AGW nutters will tax your ass right into the ground and not give it a second thought........because to them, the intentions are all that matter. We should have to sacrifice everything because the intentions are good. Pay hundreds more a month for our electricity.........because of these bomb thrower predictions? We have established with 100% certainty that most of these "predictions" have been 100% incorrect!!! Doesn't matter to these cheesedicks.......they will stick to the established narrative no matter what. No matter evidence to the contrary.


Thankfully for the majority of us who don't march straight off the cliff based upon Hail Mary Pass predictions, the side of the skeptics are winning........and winning big I might add.


The AGW true believers?




LOSE


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 29, 2013)

With year on year reduction of emissions = losing for the skeptics. 


This is exactly what the warmers wanted to occur...Maybe at a faster rate but this isn't losing. We don't control china or india and they really do have to fix their own mess...BUT within the US the warmers are getting part of what we want.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 29, 2013)

Dozens of states are working together to advance CLEAN low emission energy!!!!

Sure you have won at the national level within congress but OBAMA within the executive is spending HUNDREDS of billions on clean low emission energy.

Suing the high emitters within coal into the ground.

Tell me how is reducing emissions losing? REDUCING SON IS THE GOAL OF THE WARMERS...

We don't care if there's a stall
WE don't care about your spin
We'd like to see a national cap and trade program. BUT we're doing it without one. 

Tell me how we're losing? Not winning at the level we wish...BUT LOSING? Hardly.






Back to the early 1990's in emissions. And we're losing? LOL!


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 29, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Dozens of states are working together to advance CLEAN low emission energy!!!!
> 
> Sure you have won at the national level within congress but OBAMA within the executive is spending HUNDREDS of billions on clean low emission energy.
> 
> ...



Yes..  You in particular are losing.  Because DESPITE your best efforts to thwart this reduction thru your virulent opposition to fracking and pipelines, all this "progress" was done largely independent of your demands.   Looks like free markets and cost benefit analysis aced out your central planning and COERCION campaigns for cap and trade and useless "alternatives".   About the only thing youve contributed to those graphs is to extend and AMPLIFY the recession inspired reductions in energy use..  That contribution is due to the utter lack of economic competence that leftist governments possess.  So "thanks" for expanding the job loss and manufacturing decline......


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 30, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Dozens of states are working together to advance CLEAN low emission energy!!!!
> ...





Very astute post.


The AGW contingent, as I have stated often do not understand the associated "costs" of their scorched earth public policy idea's. And last I checked, this is supposed to be government for the people by the people. Meanwhile, this president is contributing to the misery index via executive fiat, effectively smashing small business with expensive regulations. People think the EPA is about the environment.......but instead, it is a took of the progressives to destroy the system from within.


Still......at the end of the day.,......not a single k00k left AGW true believer can come up with any response to this 2013 government graph from the Obama EIA >>>








*Interested parties will note.......the AGW climate crusaders will respond with speculation, philosophy and conjecture........but not facts.*


Its not even debatable.......the skeptics are winning........big.



You know by the level of anger in this thread from the AGW crowd........this thread makes their head want to explode.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 30, 2013)

Loving the winning..........


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 30, 2013)

Your fuckers can't stop Obama from doing what he's doing...Any limiting of emissions = a win for the warmer side.


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 30, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Your fuckers can't stop Obama from doing what he's doing...Any limiting of emissions = a win for the warmer side.



Good thing he is demonstrably incompetent and won't be able to kill folks as fast 
as they will in Germany and Denmark.. When you see the frozen bodies, you can start celebrating..


----------



## westwall (Dec 30, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Your fuckers can't stop Obama from doing what he's doing...Any limiting of emissions = a win for the warmer s
> ide.








Wanna' bet?


----------



## Abraham3 (Dec 30, 2013)

Which Republican standout are you thinking you're gonna elect president?


----------



## westwall (Dec 30, 2013)

Abraham3 said:


> Which Republican standout are you thinking you're gonna elect president?








None.  However, enough Democrats have figured out that AGW crap is a loser
that they are abandoning it.  Of course Obama can decide to go full dictator, which I have no doubt you would be happy to see, you and Matthew have never met a murderous tyrant you didn't, it seems, but there are enough supporters of the CONUS to thwart even that now.


----------



## polarbear (Dec 30, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> Loving the winning..........



Hey here is a new enviro-friendly car . A German engineering student  made it entirely from Lego  blocks,...(500 000) :





It`s using a 256 cylinder radial engine, which runs on compressed air:










He is offering it to AGW freaks for ~ 39 000 Euros


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 30, 2013)

polarbear said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Loving the winning..........
> ...



Nice -- it's MULTI-Fuel also.. I do believe compressed CO2 would work just fine..
A new way to recycle "carbon sequestration" credits for this guy....


----------



## Abraham3 (Dec 30, 2013)

That engine appears to be a stack of 4 radial engines with 16 cylinders each.  That doesn't come to 256 cylinders.

The Russians used to have a class of patrol boat that ran on a 7 layer radial engine, each layer with 7 cylinders.  High density power.  Bitch to keep running.


----------



## Kosh (Dec 30, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Dozens of states are working together to advance CLEAN low emission energy!!!!
> 
> Sure you have won at the national level within congress but OBAMA within the executive is spending HUNDREDS of billions on clean low emission energy.
> 
> ...



And your own graph shows that CO2 does NOT drive climate.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 30, 2013)

More AGW k00k-ass losing........




OK......I laughed my nut sack off seeing this as a top story on DRUDGE today >>>>>>


*MSM Glosses Over Irony of Global Warming Scientists Trapped in Antarctic Ice*

By P.J. Gladnick | December 28, 2013 | 18:46

Somewhere far, far to the south where it is summer, a group of global warming scientists are trapped in the Antarctic ice. If you missed the irony of that situation, it is because much of the mainstream media has glossed over that rather inconvenient bit of hilarity. As an example here is an Associated Press story that avoids mentioning the real mission of the scientists aboard the icebound Russian ship:


The Snow Dragon icebreaker came within 7 miles (11 kilometers) of the Russian ship MV Akademik Shokalskiy, which has been stuck since Christmas Eve, but had to retreat after the ice became too thick, said expedition spokesman Alvin Stone.

The Akademik Shokalskiy, which has been on a research expedition to Antarctica, got stuck Tuesday after a blizzard's whipping winds pushed the sea ice around the ship, freezing it in place. The ship wasn't in danger of sinking, and there are weeks' worth of supplies for the 74 scientists, tourists and crew on board, but the vessel cannot move.

So what was the exact mission of these scientists? AP is rather vague about this reporting only:


*The scientific team on board the research ship  which left New Zealand on Nov. 28  had been recreating Australian explorer Douglas Mawson's century-old voyage to Antarctica when it became trapped. They plan to continue their expedition after they are freed, expedition leader Chris Turney said.*

Um, there is a bit more to the expedition than merely following in the footsteps of a century-old voyage. But what that mission really is, AP won't say. If AP is vague about the mission's purpose, Reuters provides even less information.

Since the MSM isn't forthcoming as to the real purpose of those scientists traveling to Antarctica, we turn to Watts Up With That for more insight:


*The expedition is being led by Chris Turney, climate scientist, who has set up a carbon refining company called Carbonscape which has developed technology to fix carbon from the atmosphere and make a host of green bi-products, helping reduce greenhouse gas levels. The purpose of the expedition is to discover and communicate the environmental changes taking place in the south.*

It seems they found out what the environmental changes taking place in the south. are.

Finally, National Geographic bluntly states the mission purpose:


...The current crop of explorers are hoping to document some of the same data and compare them to Mawson's numbers, "using the twist of modern technology," Turney told National Geographic earlier this month.

As may be expected, global warming might play a role in this, he suggests, particularly with respect to melted ice in the East Antarctic.

Ah, so now we see why the MSM reluctance to flat out state why the scientists are in the Antarctic. Anything to avoid an inconvenient (but accurate) headline like this:

*GLOBAL WARMING SCIENTISTS TRAPPED IN ANTARCTIC ICE*


Read more: MSM Glosses Over Irony of Global Warming Scientists Trapped in Antarctic Ice | NewsBusters


Read more: MSM Glosses Over Irony of Global Warming Scientists Trapped in Antarctic Ice | NewsBusters


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 30, 2013)

World oughta just leave them there.  If they're right they'll be free in jigtime.

If they're wrong then they'll get what's coming to them.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 31, 2013)

HenryBHough said:


> World oughta just leave them there.  If they're right they'll be free in jigtime.
> 
> If they're wrong then they'll get what's coming to them.




Well Gore said that by 2014, there would be no ice down there anyway, so with the supplies on hand, maybe they just hang out there until the ice melts and steam home in about 6 months.


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 31, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > World oughta just leave them there.  If they're right they'll be free in jigtime.
> ...



Speaking of foolish stranded climate scientists.. The Russian research vessel that they hired has been renamed...


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 31, 2013)

With Skooks permission -- I thought I'd drop this letter to the editor here.. It makes a 
wonderful point that's been rolling in my head for a couple years now.. 



> Chronicle-Independent
> Martin L. Cahn, Editor
> Camden, South Carolina 29020
> 
> ...


----------



## polarbear (Dec 31, 2013)

Abraham3 said:


> That engine appears to be a stack of 4 radial engines with 16 cylinders each.  That doesn't come to 256 cylinders.
> 
> The Russians used to have a class of patrol boat that ran on a 7 layer radial engine, each layer with 7 cylinders.  High density power.  Bitch to keep running.



Hot Rod aus Lego: Fahrtüchtiges Auto aus einer halben Million Teile - SPIEGEL ONLINE


> *Ein Hot Rod mit vier Sternmotoren und 256 Zylindern, gebaut aus einer halben Million Legosteinen:*


When I translate an article and quote it I do so *without altering *it.
Its not as if I can`t count but each stack does have 2 * 16 = 32 cylinders that I could spot:





There are 4 valves and not just 2 which can account for 2 cylinders where you see just one. All it takes is 2 connecting rods per position, and the rods behind the first set does show up in this photo:






That brings it to 128 cylinders. How "Der Spiegel" got double the number, I don`t know. Der Spiegel employes the largest number of full time fact-checkers  in the news business and it appears this time they goofed.

But like I said, when I translate I don`t alter the text and in this case the gist of the story was not how many cylinders per bank, but that this kid managed to built this thing with Lego blocks and that it is operational.

He is an engineering student and when he graduates that Lego car will beat any of the other job applicant`s  résumés .

It`s a typical  example that demonstrates  that top IQ individuals  don`t care much for consensus and which way the herd is facing






And that`s what it takes to be like a Bobby Fischer:





When he made all the other conventional Chess Grandmasters look like imbeciles.


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 31, 2013)

Can I post one more Skooks?? 

Too late... 



> German Public Television Stuns Its Readers, Concedes Medieval Warm Period May Have Been 0.5°C Warmer Than Today!
> 
> *In Germany climate science used to be considered completely settled.*
> 
> ...



Maybe if P-Bear has some time -- he could trace back thru the link to ARD and figure out what the source of their graph was. 

(ARD transcript is in German of course.. I can barely do Sesame Street in German)


----------



## Abraham3 (Dec 31, 2013)

So what?


----------



## Abraham3 (Dec 31, 2013)

polarbear said:


> There are 4 valves and not just 2 which can account for 2 cylinders where you see just one. All it takes is 2 connecting rods per position, and the rods behind the first set does show up in this photo:
> 
> That brings it to 128 cylinders. How "Der Spiegel" got double the number, I don`t know. Der Spiegel employes the largest number of full time fact-checkers  in the news business and it appears this time they goofed.
> 
> ...



I wasn't doubting you.  I was figuring either the magazine got something wrong or the engine is more complex than it looks.



polarbear said:


> It`s a typical  example that demonstrates  that top IQ individuals  don`t care much for consensus and which way the herd is facing



I don't think it shows that at all.  It may demonstrate that some folks are more creative than others and/or more steadfastly commit to a project or work harder or faster, but, sorry, I see nothing there applicable to your consensus-bashing.  What consensus do you believe this man challenged?  Legos are no good for convertibles?


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 31, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> Can I post one more Skooks??
> 
> Too late...
> 
> ...






*winning*


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## polarbear (Dec 31, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> Can I post one more Skooks??
> 
> Too late...
> 
> ...



The ARD article is based on the  Dansgaard & Oescheger (event).
Dansgaard?Oeschger event - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> *DansgaardOeschger events* (often abbreviated _DO events_) are rapid climate fluctuations that occurred 25 times during the last glacial period. .........
> 
> ......The best evidence for DansgaardOeschger events remains in the Greenland ice cores, which only go back to the end of the last interglacial, the Eemian interglacial.  Ice core evidence from Antarctic cores suggests that the  DansgaardOeschger events are related to the so-called Antarctic Isotope  Maxima by means of a coupling of the climate of the two hemispheres,  the Bi-polar Seesaw.[1]  If this relationship holds also for the previous glacials, Antarctic  data suggest that D-O events were present in previous glacial periods as  well. .....
> 
> ...





Happy New Year...gotta go now the rest of the family has just arrived to ring in 2014.
Most of Canada is in a deep freeze.
Bitterly cold New Year expected in much of Canada - Canada - CBC News


> Bitterly cold New Year expected in much of Canada
> Yellowknife also came close to breaking temperature records.  Afternoon temperatures plunged to 43.4 C, around half a degree higher  than the previous record for Dec. 31, set in 1949


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 31, 2013)

polarbear said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Can I post one more Skooks??
> ...



Thanks P--bear...  This D---O label is all news to me.. I will see what the evidence looks like.

Remember --dont drink and sleigh, or drink and ski, or drink and snowmobile..  But have a good New years day.....


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 1, 2014)

HAPPY NEW YEAR all!!!

Wishing all my Environment forum pals much good fortune and good health in 2014!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 1, 2014)

LOL.......we're not even one day into the NEW YEAR and already the AGW nutters are taking kicks to the balls!!!

*Cold facts: More record lows than highs in USA in 2013*

Cold facts: More record lows than highs in USA in 2013




Of course, as they always do, the climate k00ks will spin this because they find a way to spin EVERYTHING!!! That is the brilliance of this climate change BS......it can be morphed into anything. Which is why this thread exists.......to expose the level of fraud associated with "global warming". It is a hoax.......always has been.......always will be.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 1, 2014)

Looking forward to this winter........lots of snowball facials to the climate nutters!!! Maybe not daily, but damn close to it!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 1, 2014)

Top story on DRUDGE tonight........in big block letters!!!!!!( and pic of big thermometer mocking global warming!!)






*Winnipeg deep freeze as cold as uninhabited planet*

*Manitoba Museum reports Winnipeg's temperature as cold as surface of Mars*

CBC News Posted: Dec 31, 2013 8:23 AM CT| Last Updated: Jan 01, 2014 10:01 AM CT 


Winnipeg deep freeze as cold as uninhabited planet - Manitoba - CBC News






Yep.....its 2014 and now, who looks like the flat-earthers??!!!







Like the title of the thread says.............


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 1, 2014)

another snowball facial for the AGW k00ks!!!!


----------



## polarbear (Jan 2, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Top story on DRUDGE tonight........in big block letters!!!!!!( and pic of big thermometer mocking global warming!!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good morning from Mars (-itoba).
Manitobans take that in stride. Nothing really stopped here, that would not have stopped during Christmas & New Years if it had been warmer.
Well except maybe my daughter`s car. Her battery froze up and cracked.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 2, 2014)

LMFAO.....classic.......Polar, "Good morning from Mars!!"



HOLY MOTHER OF GOD are the AGW climate crusaders getting the nut sack slam today or what??


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 2, 2014)

God I love the shit out of this forum!!!









Snowy as hell night and I get to sit home and drink Becks here in front of my PC and spend the evening publically humiliating the climate k00ks.


----------



## mamooth (Jan 2, 2014)

Yes, we get that you enjoy humiliation.

We just find it boring. Denialists are boring. They always end up beaten and humiliated, yet like one of those stupid inflatable clown punch doll things, they simply pop back up with the same stupid grin. Thus, only a 3 year old wastes more time hitting it again.

Seriously, you do understand that everyone on all sides of this board considers you to be a brainless 'tard, right?


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 2, 2014)

mamooth said:


> Yes, we get that you enjoy humiliation.
> 
> We just find it boring. Denialists are boring. They always end up beaten and humiliated, yet like one of those stupid inflatable clown punch doll things, they simply pop back up with the same stupid grin. Thus, only a 3 year old wastes more time hitting it again.
> 
> Seriously, you do understand that everyone on all sides of this board considers you to be a brainless 'tard, right?





You mean all 25,000 who have viewed the content of this thread?????









Anybody else notice how fast the bomb thrower threads go bust? 200-400 views......maybe.




Who's not winning?!!


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Jan 2, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> LOL.......we're not even one day into the NEW YEAR and already the AGW nutters are taking kicks to the balls!!!
> 
> *Cold facts: More record lows than highs in USA in 2013*
> 
> ...



Ya, skeptics are winning. So much so Fox News just today have a panel about it and made mention of studies proving it's real. 

When Fox News doesn't even have your back anymore, just how far from the pack have you strayed?

Global warming is real. Get over it.


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 2, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> LOL.......we're not even one day into the NEW YEAR and already the AGW nutters are taking kicks to the balls!!!
> 
> *Cold facts: More record lows than highs in USA in 2013*
> Of course, as they always do, the climate k00ks will spin this because they find a way to spin EVERYTHING!!! That is the brilliance of this climate change BS......it can be morphed into anything. Which is why this thread exists.......to expose the level of fraud associated with "global warming". It is a hoax.......always has been.......always will be.



The only hoax here is your logic, skook. Ok so lets agree there have been a record number of lows. What does that tell us that is relevant for climate change? (or as your misnomer global warming).

Record number of lows is a bad gauge for understanding the overall temperature of the globe. These lows are regionally based and are not a measurement of the whole climate.

In fact, using your logic, the globe is cooling. Do you think that?

It is easily testable. Lets take glaciers for instance. They are visible and as James Balog calls them canary in the mines for climate change. So what is happening with glaciers? If the earth is cooling we can expect glaciers to advance and grow. We can expect that even if the earth was remaining at a steady temperature. So what is happening? 

Dr. Martin Sharp, Glaciologist, University of Alberta, Canada, sites a study where 1400 glaciers were studied in the Yukon Territory since 1958. Of those 1400, four glaciers got bigger, nearly 300 glaciers disappeared altogether and all the others were smaller by 2008. 

What does this tell us? "There has to be a greenhouse element says Sharp.
Its not secret. You can watch actual time lapse photography show the recession of many famous glaciers on the documentary Chasing Ice. I am not claiming Chasing Ice as the be all end all.

All Im saying your logic about the globe cooling is defunct and debunked.

I laugh and am simultaneous saddened when I see you make claims that show your more interested in reiterating your beliefs than in making a positive and thoughtful contribution to society.

You must be living under a rock to think less people than ever believe in climate change. Search this article on the guardian: "Climate change: IPCC issues stark warning over global warming." It denotes the fact that scientists from around the world are issuing warnings about climate change. Your mentality is the reason decent citizens are too weak to demand sensible energy alternatives. You can't even acknowledge excess CO2 harms the environment and no one denied this fact unless you have monied interests or have been fed propaganda (lies). The debate is over when we will reach a critical point!

Another interesting angle comes when interviewing Dr. Peter Hoeppe, an insurance executive from Munich Reinsurance Company, an insurance company that insures other insurance companies. He explains that they are seeing more weather related disasters since 1980, and it has to be explained by atmospheric changes.


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 2, 2014)

also who made the stupid rule that you have to make 15 posts in order to post a link? well by god this is my 15th post and if I can't put a link in my next post I will personally blow up the server that hosts that rule in code! DIE jk jk


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 2, 2014)

Climate change: IPCC issues stark warning over global warming | Environment | The Observer
is the link I wanted in my last post.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 2, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > LOL.......we're not even one day into the NEW YEAR and already the AGW nutters are taking kicks to the balls!!!
> ...



Glaciers eh??  Think they should be growing?  Funny thing about ice..  Its pretty nonlinear with temperatures and was pretty much doomed a millenium ago.  Heres thr prob.   CO2 ALONE by itself was never sufficient to justify all the hype and attention.  So predictions had to get made to MAGICALLY MULTIPLY the danger. And by concentrating on a bit player gas, the AGW braintrust has walked the plank with their fortune telling and stupid ass late discoveries of essential elements of the climate system..  Like their recent ""discovery"" that the oceans stored heat.  Play the cards as you need em I guess.. Just makes the high priests, like Trenberth look pretty stupid to any scientist keeping score..

Matter of fact, those new dire warnings from the IPCC, just may be the end game.  When you have lead authors publically stating that the IPCC process is misleading and biased.  And stating that perhaps ther shouldnt be any more AR reports,   I suppose you SHOULD yell louder and get shriller with your prophesies......


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 2, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > LOL.......we're not even one day into the NEW YEAR and already the AGW nutters are taking kicks to the balls!!!
> ...






Real or not, nobody knows, and more importantly, nobody cares.........


Most importantly, the so called "consensus" science is having zero impact in the real world.......as the 4 billion posted links in this thread have proven.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 2, 2014)

The true believers will keep on believing even after their cold, dead bodies are found on a frozen beach in Florida.

You're getting the idea in responding to them. Keep it to something that would fit on a bumper strip lest you outrun their comprehension span.  Slogans are key to their belief system.


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 2, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> The true believers will keep on believing even after their cold, dead bodies are found on a frozen beach in Florida.
> 
> You're getting the idea in responding to them. Keep it to something that would fit on a bumper strip lest you outrun their comprehension span.  Slogans are key to their belief system.



You talking to me? So what I'm gathering in my afternoon here is the world has gone from intelligent thinking to slogan based thoughts like I'd imagined? Are you saying I should just retire while I still have my sanity?

It has been years since I've delved into the senselessness that is message boards. I was looking for some good discussion, at least with people who agree with me on many things, mainly that humans could be doing a lot better at caring for one another.


----------



## Abraham3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Don't you find that discussing things with people with whom you are in complete agreement a tremendous bore?  I prefer the challenge of the argument, the exercise of logic and rational thought.  And, of course, the biting insult.


----------



## polarbear (Jan 3, 2014)

Abraham3 said:


> Don't you find that discussing things with people with whom you are in complete agreement a tremendous bore?  I prefer the challenge of the argument, the exercise of logic and rational thought.  And, of course, the biting insult.



Yeah right..here is an exercise of "logic and rational thought" for you...to which you responded with  "of course, the biting insult" because you are just as dumb as the rest of the AGW freaks who claim:



Matthew said:


> The *warming is linear *at least when you're  talking about atmospheric temperature as warming has been pretty much  .14c/decade. *This has not one fucking thing about exponential increase  of temperature raise as that isn't the reality...
> *
> .



My guess is that you don`t know shit about physics & math either:
Because heat transfer by radiation is definitely not linear:
_q = &#949; &#963; (Th^4 - Tc^4) Ac
_..and all you could say  was:



Abraham3 said:


> I think he needs to first demonstrate that none  of the world's climate scientists ever passed calculus.



How ironic, because the proof is in the pudding...at least as far as "Mathew" and you are concerned.
And btw I did say that the programmers who wrote the software for these models do use the exponential function for T, because they do know their math !
Then again these guys are not "climatologists".... which in fact don`t know much about calculus.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 3, 2014)

Polar man.....its as cold as a witches tit down here on New York today!! Im feeling for ya.......can see why you really laugh your balls off when these climate nutters post up their model crap.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 3, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> The true believers will keep on believing even after their cold, dead bodies are found on a frozen beach in Florida.
> 
> You're getting the idea in responding to them. Keep it to something that would fit on a bumper strip lest you outrun their comprehension span.  Slogans are key to their belief system.





It is indeed fascinating.........they are undeterred even when stuff like this is in their face >>>


"The common enemy of humanity is man.
In searching for a new enemy to unite us, we came up 
with the idea that pollution, the threat of global warming, 
water shortages, famine and the like would fit the bill. All these
dangers are caused by human intervention, and it is only through
changed attitudes and behavior that they can be overcome.
The real enemy then, is humanity itself."

*- Club of Rome, 
premier environmental think-tank,
consultants to the UN*




"No matter if the science of global warming is all phony...
climate change provides the greatest opportunity to
bring about justice and equality in the world."
*
- Christine Stewart,
former Canadian Minister of the Environment*





"It doesn't matter what is true,
it only matters what people believe is true."

*- Paul Watson,
co-founder of Greenpeace*







These AGW folks are even k00kier than the conspiracy nutters.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 3, 2014)

Over 2,000 posts!!!!


*Who's not winning?*


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 3, 2014)

*L.......M.......F........B..........O*



Here is the photo at the top of DRUDGE right now!!!










And here are the top headlines strewn all over the top..........



*
MINNESOTA 'WORST' DEEP FREEZE IN 20 YEARS... 

WINDCHILLS MAY HIT -50° 

BLAST: UP TO 30" OF SNOW IN NEW ENGLAND...

TOTALS... 
UPDATE...
'EXPOSED SKIN FREEZES IN 15 MINS'...

WORKER CRUSHED TO DEATH BY 100-FT SALT PILE...

KILLER CHILLER MAP...
NYC MAYOR: 'TOO COLD FOR SCHOOL'...

SON PLAYED ROLE IN CANCELLATION? 
AMERICANS SPENT $7.45 BILLION FIGHTING 'GLOBAL WARMING' -- IN OTHER COUNTRIES...

ANTARCTIC ICE SHELF MELT 'LOWEST EVER RECORDED'...

MSNBC HOST COMPLAINS OF 'SNOW TROLLING'...

NOW ANTARTIC RESCUE SHIP STUCK IN ICE... *







Seems only the hard core mental case AGW nuts aren't hiding today!!!








Told you 2014 would have skeptics throwing snowballs in the face of the nutters almost daily!!!! Said it a week ago!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 3, 2014)

Maybe people from earth should move to Mars where it would be a lot warmer...........



*
5






4






3






2






1*


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 3, 2014)

NYC under nearly ten (10, libs) inches of Global Warming Powder.

It's a wonder a single soul survived!


----------



## Abraham3 (Jan 3, 2014)

polarbear said:


> How ironic, because the proof is in the pudding...at least as far as "Mathew" and you are concerned.
> And btw I did say that the programmers who wrote the software for these models do use the exponential function for T, because they do know their math !



But you claimed that when they run them, the temperatures fly through the roof and their solution is to replace these polynomials with linear averages.  How do you know this?



polarbear said:


> Then again these guys are not "climatologists".... which in fact don`t know much about calculus.



I'm not certain who you're talking about.  My degree is in ocean engineering.  I took three semesters of calculus, two of differential equations, one of mathematical physics and one of advanced matrix methods.  I aced them all, but that was in 1982-84.

I'm pretty sure that everyone you might call a climatologist, has passed calculus and differential equations.  As a matter of fact, I would bet money that the average intelligence and education level of anyone doing active climate research is above you and me and everyone else on this board by a significant margin.  Don't be thinking like FCT and SwimCoach, that they're all dummies and that you're smarter and the missing ingredient in all their calculations just HAPPENS to be whatever topic it is you know best.


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 3, 2014)

Abraham3 said:


> Don't you find that discussing things with people with whom you are in complete agreement a tremendous bore?  I prefer the challenge of the argument, the exercise of logic and rational thought.  And, of course, the biting insult.



By agree with me I only meant that so far the people with whom I disagree on here are entirely unwilling to participate in discussion. They'd prefer to erect stawman arguments and misconstrue the gist of the matter. That's no fun, that's tedious.

However, with a person willing to adjust their beliefs according to reality, I like that and am all for good argumentation. Afterall, I've a degree in Philosophy.


----------



## polarbear (Jan 4, 2014)

Abraham3 said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > How ironic, because the proof is in the pudding...at least as far as "Mathew" and you are concerned.
> ...



Now I know for sure that you are nothing more than the usual run of the mill internet forum bullshitter, making bullshit claims.


> I have a BS in Ocean Engineering.  I started in offshore oil but moved  to the Navy (I'm an ex-bubblehead) where I've put in a fair amount of  time.  I collect, process and analyze sensor data.


*Anybody who "aced" calculus and "analyses date" for a living would look at the source code of these computer models...
I did, but not you !*
MODTRAN Help
You can open it with wordpad
So what do you think this subroutine is doing?


> dtemp = dtemp + dabs(dx(i))
> 30 continue
> if( n .lt. 6 ) go to 60
> 40 mp1 = m + 1
> ...


*It`s doing exactly what I tried to explain to you and the other "expert" Mathew :
*


polarbear said:


> *
> ...You AGW idiots dumb down math with your stupid "averages" as if exponential and differential equations don`t even exist.
> *
> So if n were a temperature and increments i=  by  0.1, then, to  get this stupid "average" you have sum it up till n= 10 and then divide  it by the 100 elements it took to get to n=10  then the  *"average"*  comes out at 505/100= 5.05....which is already more than 9% lower than  what you got for the same range and the same linear function.
> ...




*So, that answers your question "how would I know"...
But now that raises the question:  how come you did not know that?*

*And I never said that these equations are replaced with linear equations  in any of these computer models...
*


> *But you claimed that when they run them, the  temperatures fly through the roof and their solution is to replace these  polynomials with linear averages.  How do you know this?*


*You f-ing liar ..I said the exact opposite:

*


> Fact is that anybody who writes programs does have to know math and the guys that do write these simulation programs *also know that it is not a linear function*...and use the equation *q = &#949; &#963; (Th^4 - Tc^4) Ac
> *...and just as soon as they do every model out put shoots way over the top.


I also said that it`s assholes like the skepticalscience.org crowd that includes you and "Mathew" who claim that it`s a linear function.
Since you are not what you claim to be and can`t read C code then I`ll point you to website that explains it in simpler terms:
Global Warming


> In this article I will develop a simple* model for understanding the complex phenomenon of global warming
> The model is used to describe an important recent development in climate science, the cosmic ray climate driver hypothesis.  This theoretical mechanism has been cited by many global warming skeptics as an alternate explanation for warming besides greenhouse gases. This article shows that although the theory is useful for explaining early 20th century warming, it does not explain recent warming.
> 1.Energy absorption rate = &#960;R^2 S (1-A)
> 2.Radiated energy flux   =  &#949; &#963; T^4
> ...


And this one:
Climate Modeling 101: Constructing a Computer Model


> *Watch this video to learn about the basics of climate modeling.*


You "aced calculus"...really?


> *I took three semesters of calculus,...I aced them all*


You know no more about it and/or computer programming than this guy:


----------



## Abraham3 (Jan 4, 2014)

polarbear said:


> And I never said that these equations are replaced with linear equations  in any of these computer models...
> 
> You f-ing liar ..I said the exact opposite:



Hmm.. you said:

Fact is that anybody who writes programs does have to know math and the guys that do write these simulation programs also know that it is not a linear function...and use the equation q = &#949; &#963; (Th^4 - Tc^4) Ac
...and just as soon as they do every model out put shoots way over the top.
*So how do "climatologists" fix that?
Simple, they say just what you just said " warming is linear " and pencil in a straight line that suits their "averaging science"*


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 4, 2014)

Cool that the Chinese icebreaker wot saved the Global Warming Hobbyists from their so well deserved fate is now, itself, stuck in the ice (that doesn't exist on their home planet).


----------



## Abraham3 (Jan 4, 2014)

polarbear said:


> dtemp = dtemp + dabs(dx(i))
> 30 continue
> if( n .lt. 6 ) go to 60
> 40 mp1 = m + 1
> ...


It is summing the absolute value of six values of an array.  It is not taking an average (an arithmetic mean) and could not be used as a portion of code to take an average due to the loss of sign.  It is likely involved in calculating variance.

BTW, C does not use line numbers.  This code is FORTRAN, a language I learned in 1969 on an IBM 360 mainframe.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 4, 2014)

Abraham3 said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > dtemp = dtemp + dabs(dx(i))
> ...












wrong thread s0n!!


----------



## Abraham3 (Jan 4, 2014)

Right thread.  Scroll up to Polar Bear's last post.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 4, 2014)

Abraham3 said:


> Right thread.  Scroll up to Polar Bear's last post.





mumbo jumbo.......all the science is having zero impact on the real world, as this thread has displayed with epic levels of astute via dozens of links.

But the easy fallback is always THIS >>>

The Obama EIA report on energy production decades from now. Follow the arrow from OOOOOOOPS s0n.








It adds up to one thing = skeptic winning!!


Oh......and to be clear......I put zero effort into trying to convert the nuts.........but this thread will always be near the top of the page as long as you are a board member on here. My role in this forum is to educate some of the almost 26,000 people who have wandered in here over the past 4 months while this thread has grown and grown. They will know that score and the level of fraud that is associated with the AGW ruse. Indeed......Im like a laser guided missile in this place blowing every climate nutter effort to shit with facts and links to back them up = k00k losing.


----------



## polarbear (Jan 4, 2014)

Abraham3 said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > And I never said that these equations are replaced with linear equations  in any of these computer models...
> ...



Let me get this straight,....according to you these computer programs have been written by *"climatologists"*..????...like him






WTF is the matter with you, don`t you understand English?

I said it`s the *"climatologists" *that use milk-maid "math" and produce these stupid graphs were T is directly proportional to ppm CO2..

I also said *the models do use the right math*,..."right" in the sense that they use the proper functions for radiative heat transfer ...and that these programs are *written by people who do know their math*...
I doubt very much that the *software engineers *who do write the programs would have any interest in climate "science".
Anyway, they also cheat, but not as blatantly as the hockey stick "scientists"
Here is where they do it...is from the same program I linked already...you are just too dumb to spot it:
http://climatemodels.uchicago.edu/modtran/modtran.doc.html


> C      DATA
> C     $(SMALL(N),N=1,2)/O"00564000000000000000",O"00000000000000000000"/,
> C     $(LARGE(N),N=1,2)/O"37757777777777777777",O"37157777777777777774"/,
> C     $(RIGHT(N),N=1,2)/O"15624000000000000000",O"00000000000000000000"/,
> ...



If you were what you pretend to be then you should know about this problem
You should read that some time, instead of your "skepticalscience.or" crap:
http://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=283448


> *On a nonlinear eigenvalue problem arising from climate modeling*



Now if all these models *still yield *results that turn out to be way too high, that should tell you something !
No? it does not ?
I guess not !

So quit parading `round here as if you knew something about math, physics and engineering:


> Originally Posted by *Abraham3
> *My degree is in ocean engineering. I took three semesters of calculus, two of differential equations, one of mathematical physics and one of advanced matrix methods. I aced them all,....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mamooth (Jan 4, 2014)

polarbear said:


> Now if all these models yield results that turn out way too high, that should tell you something !



But since the models have such a history of being really damn good, that's strong evidence of how good they are.

It's not true that you can't argue with success. Look at denialists. You just can't sensibly argue with success.


----------



## polarbear (Jan 4, 2014)

mamooth said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > Now if all these models yield results that turn out way too high, that should tell you something !
> ...



*Now that was funny!
*When was the last time you checked?
Let me google that for you

 "failed computer models" yields 38,700,000 results.
There are all sorts of computer models that could fail, but the entire list with the exception of a few consists entirely of climate models.


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 4, 2014)

"When it&#8217;s winter on Earth, it&#8217;s also summer on Earth ... somewhere else. Thus, allow us to counter anecdotal evidence about cold weather with more anecdotal evidence: It&#8217;s blazing hot in Australia, with temperatures in some regions set to possibly soar above 120 degrees Fahrenheit in the coming days."

Climate change deniers cite snowstorm: Debunking Donald Trump et al.


----------



## Abraham3 (Jan 4, 2014)

polarbear said:


> So quit parading `round here as if you knew something about math, physics and engineering:



You said what I quoted you as saying and that code, which was not C, was not taking an arithmetic mean.

That's more than enough for me.  

ps: you could reply faster if you didn't always stick in pictures.  Why do you do that?


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 4, 2014)

Yooooooooohooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 4, 2014)

More laughing.........

Tomorrow nights Wild Card game in Green Bay = coldest game in NFL history!!!


This Sunday?s NFL Game in Green Bay: Coldest Ever? | Climate Depot




Skeptic domination.


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 4, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> More laughing.........
> 
> Tomorrow nights Wild Card game in Green Bay = coldest game in NFL history!!!
> 
> ...



It's funny you identify with the term "skeptic" more than "the majority." The majority believes global warming is a myth. Why identify with the looser aka "the skeptics." Is it because it has an underground hip meaning and so adds fuel to your "fight?"


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 4, 2014)

*LAUGH.......MY........BALLS..........OFF*



Numero Uno story on DRUDGE right now >>>>




*HISTORIC FREEZE: WINDCHILLS 70 BELOW ZERO? *


----------



## Abraham3 (Jan 5, 2014)

polarbear said:


> Abraham3 said:
> 
> 
> > polarbear said:
> ...



First, there's no such thing as a climatology degree.  There are people trained in a number of fields that conduct climatology studies, but to criticize "climatologists" as if they were some well-defined group - something you deniers do quite consistently - is just ignorant

Second, that quote is *YOUR STATEMENT, not mine*.



polarbear said:


> WTF is the matter with you, don`t you understand English?
> 
> I said it`s the *"climatologists" *that use milk-maid "math" and produce these stupid graphs were T is directly proportional to ppm CO2..
> 
> I also said *the models do use the right math*,..."right" in the sense that they use the proper functions for radiative heat transfer ...and that these programs are *written by people who do know their math*...



I suspect there are VERY few GCMs written by individuals.  They are written by teams likely headed by climate scientists with software types to code the algorithms they provide.  I'd bet a dollar to a donut that the math skills found in the PhD scientists are superior to that of the B.S. Comp Sci hacks coding it for them.



polarbear said:


> I doubt very much that the *software engineers *who do write the programs would have any interest in climate "science".



You have no reason to say that and I believe it likely incorrect.  Besides, what's the relevance?



polarbear said:


> Anyway, they also cheat, but not as blatantly as the hockey stick "scientists"
> 
> Here is where they do it...is from the same program I linked already...you are just too dumb to spot it:



MODTRAN is in the public domain and is over 25 years old.  Are you going to tell me that YOU have spotted "cheats" in the code that none of the THOUSANDS of scientists and coders who've looked at it have spotted?

Sheesh, and you think I've got an ego.



polarbear said:


> If you were what you pretend to be then you should know about this problem



Why, does it have something to do with naval sensor systems?  I haven't retired yet.  I still have a job.  



polarbear said:


> You should read that some time, instead of your "skepticalscience.or" crap



I spend very little time on Skeptical Science.  For one thing, the site isn't that big.  I go there when I need some source material.  Their material is quite good.  Compared to places that you deniers regularly quote here, its the fucking word of god.



polarbear said:


> Now if all these models *still yield *results that turn out to be way too high, that should tell you something !
> No? it does not ?
> I guess not !



First, I disagree with "way too high".  They missed the hiatus, but their performance prior to that was quite good.  And every attempt I have EVER seen to work a model that does not assume AGW or just a CO2 climate sensitivity of about 3C FAILS MISERABLY.  Many of them have been absolute jokes.



polarbear said:


> So quit parading `round here as if you knew something about math, physics and engineering:



I know what I know, as do you.  Well, except when you suggested that piece of code was C and that it was taking an average. And when you claimed that you had not said they would resort to linear averaging. And when you got on MY case for YOUR statement about climatologists coding.  And when you say AGW is false.  And when you say the world's climate scientists are all cheaters or are in some grand conspiracy.  Then you don't know what the fuck you're talking about, do you.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 5, 2014)

*More shockingly, the amounts spent by US business for green, standards is appalling:


Compliance with green regulations costs the U.S. economy more than $1.75 trillion per year &#8218;Äî about 12%-14% of GDP, and half of the $3.456 trillion Washington is currently spending. The annual cost is closer to $1.8 trillion when an estimated $55.4 billion regulatory administration and policing budget is included.*

Since Liberals Demand Accountability: Can Global Warming ?Experts? be Disappeared?


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 5, 2014)

*Rasmussen poll: 69% Say Its Likely Scientists Have Falsified Global Warming Research*

Posted on August 3, 2011	by Anthony Watts

Rasmussen poll: 69% Say It?s Likely Scientists Have Falsified Global Warming Research | Watts Up With That?


----------



## Abraham3 (Jan 5, 2014)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scientific_opinion_on_climate_change#Surveys_of_scientists_and_scientific_literature

The scientific opinion on climate change is that the Earth's climate system is unequivocally warming, and it is extremely likely (at least 95% probability) that humans are causing most of it through activities that increase concentrations of greenhouse gases in the atmosphere, such as deforestation and burning fossil fuels. In addition, it is likely that some potential further greenhouse gas warming has been offset by increased aerosols.[1][2][3][4] This scientific consensus is expressed in synthesis reports, by scientific bodies of national or international standing, and by surveys of opinion among climate scientists. Individual scientists, universities, and laboratories contribute to the overall scientific opinion via their peer-reviewed publications, and the areas of collective agreement and relative certainty are summarised in these high level reports and surveys.

National and international science academies and scientific societies have assessed current scientific opinion on climate change. These assessments are generally consistent with the conclusions of the Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change (IPCC), summarized below:

Warming of the climate system is unequivocal, as evidenced by increases in global average air and ocean temperatures, the widespread melting of snow and ice, and rising global average sea level.[5]

Most of the global warming since the mid-20th century is very likely due to human activities.[6]

"Benefits and costs of climate change for [human] society will vary widely by location and scale.[7] Some of the effects in temperate and polar regions will be positive and others elsewhere will be negative.[7] Overall, net effects are more likely to be strongly negative with larger or more rapid warming."[7]
"[...] the range of published evidence indicates that the net damage costs of climate change are likely to be significant and to increase over time"[8]

"The resilience of many ecosystems is likely to be exceeded this century by an unprecedented combination of climate change, associated disturbances (e.g. flooding, drought, wildfire, insects, ocean acidification) and other global change drivers (e.g. land-use change, pollution, fragmentation of natural systems, over-exploitation of resources)"[9]

No scientific body of national or international standing maintains a formal opinion dissenting from any of these main points; the last was the American Association of Petroleum Geologists,[10] which in 2007[11] updated its 1999 statement rejecting the likelihood of human influence on recent climate with its current non-committal position.[12] Some other organizations, primarily those focusing on geology, also hold non-committal positions.

*Surveys of scientists and scientific literature*

Summary of opinions from climate and earth scientists regarding climate change.

Just over 97% of published climate researchers say humans are causing global warming.[107][108][109]

Various surveys have been conducted to evaluate scientific opinion on global warming. They have concluded that the majority of scientists support the idea of anthropogenic climate change.

In 2004, the geologist and historian of science Naomi Oreskes summarized a study of the scientific literature on climate change.[110] She analyzed 928 abstracts of papers from refereed scientific journals between 1993 and 2003 and concluded that there is a scientific consensus on the reality of anthropogenic climate change.

Oreskes divided the abstracts into six categories: explicit endorsement of the consensus position, evaluation of impacts, mitigation proposals, methods, paleoclimate analysis, and rejection of the consensus position. Seventy-five per cent of the abstracts were placed in the first three categories (either explicitly or implicitly accepting the consensus view); 25% dealt with methods or paleoclimate, thus taking no position on current anthropogenic climate change. None of the abstracts disagreed with the consensus position, which the author found to be "remarkable". According to the report, "authors evaluating impacts, developing methods, or studying paleoclimatic change might believe that current climate change is natural. However, none of these papers argued that point."

In 2007, Harris Interactive surveyed 489 randomly selected members of either the American Meteorological Society or the American Geophysical Union for the Statistical Assessment Service (STATS) at George Mason University. 97% of the scientists surveyed agreed that global temperatures had increased during the past 100 years; 84% said they personally believed human-induced warming was occurring, and 74% agreed that "currently available scientific evidence" substantiated its occurrence. Catastrophic effects in 50&#8211;100 years would likely be observed according to 41%, while 44% thought the effects would be moderate and about 13 percent saw relatively little danger. 5% said they thought human activity did not contribute to greenhouse warming.[111][112][113][114]

Dennis Bray and Hans von Storch conducted a survey in August 2008 of 2058 climate scientists from 34 different countries.[115] A web link with a unique identifier was given to each respondent to eliminate multiple responses. A total of 373 responses were received giving an overall response rate of 18.2%. No paper on climate change consensus based on this survey has been published yet (February 2010), but one on another subject has been published based on the survey.[116]

The survey was composed of 76 questions split into a number of sections. There were sections on the demographics of the respondents, their assessment of the state of climate science, how good the science is, climate change impacts, adaptation and mitigation, their opinion of the IPCC, and how well climate science was being communicated to the public. Most of the answers were on a scale from 1 to 7 from 'not at all' to 'very much'.

To the question "How convinced are you that climate change, whether natural or anthropogenic, is occurring now?", 67.1% said they very much agreed, 26.7% agreed to some large extent, 6.2% said to they agreed to some small extent (2&#8211;4), none said they did not agree at all. To the question "How convinced are you that most of recent or near future climate change is, or will be, a result of anthropogenic causes?" the responses were 34.6% very much agree, 48.9% agreeing to a large extent, 15.1% to a small extent, and 1.35% not agreeing at all.

A poll performed by Peter Doran and Maggie Kendall Zimmerman at University of Illinois at Chicago received replies from 3,146 of the 10,257 polled Earth scientists. Results were analyzed globally and by specialization. 76 out of 79 climatologists who "listed climate science as their area of expertise and who also have published more than 50% of their recent peer-reviewed papers on the subject of climate change" believed that mean global temperatures had risen compared to pre-1800s levels. Seventy-five of 77 believed that human activity is a significant factor in changing mean global temperatures. Among all respondents, 90% agreed that temperatures have risen compared to pre-1800 levels, and 82% agreed that humans significantly influence the global temperature. Economic geologists and meteorologists were among the biggest doubters, with only 47 percent and 64 percent, respectively, believing in significant human involvement. The authors summarised the findings:
It seems that the debate on the authenticity of global warming and the role played by human activity is largely nonexistent among those who understand the nuances and scientific basis of long-term climate processes.[117]

A 2010 paper in the Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences of the United States (PNAS) reviewed publication and citation data for 1,372 climate researchers and drew the following two conclusions:
(i) 97&#8211;98% of the climate researchers most actively publishing in the field support the tenets of ACC (Anthropogenic Climate Change) outlined by the Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change, and (ii) the relative climate expertise and scientific prominence of the researchers unconvinced of ACC are substantially below that of the convinced researchers.[118]

A 2013 paper in Environmental Research Letters reviewed 11,944 abstracts of scientific papers, finding 4,014 which discussed the cause of recent global warming and reporting:

Among abstracts expressing a position on AGW, 97.1% endorsed the consensus position that humans are causing global warming.[119]

Additionally, the authors of the studies were invited to categorise their own research papers, of which 1,381 discussed the cause of recent global warming, and:

Among self-rated papers expressing a position on AGW, 97.2% endorsed the consensus.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 5, 2014)

Abraham3 said:


> Scientific opinion on climate change - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The scientific opinion on climate change is that the Earth's climate system is unequivocally warming, and it is extremely likely (at least 95% probability) that humans are causing most of it through activities that increase concentrations of greenhouse gases in the atmosphere, such as deforestation and burning fossil fuels. In addition, it is likely that some potential further greenhouse gas warming has been offset by increased aerosols.[1][2][3][4] This scientific consensus is expressed in synthesis reports, by scientific bodies of national or international standing, and by surveys of opinion among climate scientists. Individual scientists, universities, and laboratories contribute to the overall scientific opinion via their peer-reviewed publications, and the areas of collective agreement and relative certainty are summarised in these high level reports and surveys.
> 
> ...



*Just over 97% of published climate researchers say humans are causing global warming.*

97%? So that's how many out of how many?


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 5, 2014)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> 97%? So that's how many out of how many?



Two (2, libs...or if you prefer, hold up this many fingers:  II)

BUt, one of them is highly conflicted so allowed the possibility that he/she/it (they have a hard time deciding that, too) might be wrong.


----------



## Abraham3 (Jan 5, 2014)

The 97% figure shows up in multiple surveys, some of which involved thousands of samples.  I think that's become common knowledge.  So, pretending that the 77 out of 79 value (which is still statistically significant for those of your who don't seem to know jack about statistics) is the only source of that number just makes you look deceptive or ignorant.

Your choice, though.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 5, 2014)

Abraham3 said:


> The 97% figure shows up in multiple surveys, some of which involved thousands of samples.  I think that's become common knowledge.  So, pretending that the 77 out of 79 value (which is still statistically significant for those of your who don't seem to know jack about statistics) is the only source of that number just makes you look deceptive or ignorant.
> 
> Your choice, though.



*The 97% figure shows up in multiple surveys, some of which involved thousands of samples. *

Great. So how many out of how many?


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 6, 2014)

Hmmmmm........

According to the AGW contingent, arctic birds food sources should be plentiful up north given the temperatures are warming at stopid rates!

But whats this

Arctic birds spotted in.........ready for this ...........*FLORIDA*






JACKSONVILLE, Fla.: Snowy owl invasion of US extends to Florida - Environment - MiamiHerald.com




*Ooooooooooops!!!*


----------



## polarbear (Jan 6, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Hmmmmm........
> 
> According to the AGW contingent, arctic birds food sources should be plentiful up north given the temperatures are warming at stopid rates!
> 
> ...



Remember what I posted here last week...that this "Manitoba mauler" will reach deep down south into the US..









Well here it is, ...and now St.Louis looks just like Winnipeg:






And all of the 5 great lakes are freezing. Which has not happened since 1979
It`ll be a problem to "average" this into oblivion, but I have no doubt that the AGW wing-nuts will try..at the USMB they are already at it .


----------



## polarbear (Jan 6, 2014)

Polar vortex: What is it, and when is it going away? - U.S. News

Like I said last week, this "Polar Vortex" might just make it all the way into Florida.


----------



## polarbear (Jan 6, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Hmmmmm........
> 
> According to the AGW contingent, arctic birds food sources should be plentiful up north given the temperatures are warming at stopid rates!
> 
> ...



While the entire northern hemisphere is in a deep freeze *yet again* the nut cases found a few dots on the globe where it`s "too hot" and  post it almost every day.
And *all they got is only 1/3rd of Australia* which amounts to only 2 564 000 km^2 against 255 050 000 km^2 where it`s like this:


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 6, 2014)

We could all get along much better were we to simply accept that The Great Global Warming Agenda is a religion.  Just as one might tolerate a religion other than one's own, we owe it to them to not interfere with their beliefs.  So long as they don't start sacrificing children or household pets to propitiate their god.

And I think we can be sure St. Algore woulndn't want THAT (unless it somehow paid his mansion's energy bills).


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 6, 2014)

Abraham3 said:


> Scientific opinion on climate change - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The scientific opinion on climate change is that the Earth's climate system is unequivocally warming, and it is extremely likely (at least 95% probability) that humans are causing most of it through activities that increase concentrations of greenhouse gases in the atmosphere, such as deforestation and burning fossil fuels. In addition, it is likely that some potential further greenhouse gas warming has been offset by increased aerosols.[1][2][3][4] This scientific consensus is expressed in synthesis reports, by scientific bodies of national or international standing, and by surveys of opinion among climate scientists. Individual scientists, universities, and laboratories contribute to the overall scientific opinion via their peer-reviewed publications, and the areas of collective agreement and relative certainty are summarised in these high level reports and surveys.
> 
> ...



Only Abe could possibly believe that the ONLY IMPORTANT PART of the science in over 20,000 technical papers is whether the authors expressed an opinion on the topic.. 

Why don't ya go strip out all the claims about percentage of scientists "that believe" it's simply warming.. That's just useless waste of time. Then toss any opinions OLDER than ClimateGate ---- AND then ditch any studies that reference the tube of shit that Nuticielli and Cook did.. 

We'll see what's left...


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 6, 2014)

Global cooling s0ns!!!

I was listening to Sports radio here in New York.......callers calling in to discuss the weekend NFL Wild Card games and making cracks about "global warming"!! People talking about the average US temperature today being 19 degrees and millions of people listening. Here I am listening to a sports show and laughing about this ENVIRONMENT forum.


And lets face it.......this has been epic in terms of a serious kick to the nut sacks of the committed AGW mental cases. How fucking stupid do they look today..........even the hardest core global warming people have to admit its a bit embarrassing!! My God.......here in New York it is going down to 5 degree's. Hasn't been this cold in decades........and to think......the global warming nutters said we'd not be seeing temperatures like this ( not to mention, a complete absence of snow ).


And then THIS today which is just one of dozens of links in this thread displaying the historical level of losing in the global warming community!!! This from Europe..........and on top of this bitter cold, made me laugh twice as hard.


Seems the *EU is pulling the plug on wind subsidies *in the UK!!! GONE*.........totally phased out by the end of the decade*.






http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/energy/renewableenergy/10548157/Europe-wants-to-block-UK-wind-farm-subsidies.html


Yet the global warming k00ks will continue to come into this forum with bald faced lies about the march of wind and solar. But as this thread has displayed over and over and over, fossil fuels are bigger than ever in the EU since the failed green policies of the past 20 years where electricity costs have gone through the roof and jobs have disappeared!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 6, 2014)

All these global warming people are cut from the same cloth........they are far, far left ideologically and are always ok with spending everyone else's money to see their utopia's achieved. These people never grew up........

Hey.......back in college in the late 70's, like everybody else, I was blown away with the writings of Hobbes, Plato, Sir Thomas Moore, Hegel. Stuff was profound.......and when I learned it, I sure as shit felt smarter than anybody else. Perfect societies.........how compelling? Until I started seeing the practical applications of these BS philosophies. Jonestown after Jonestown!! Or I could live in a place like Iceland where the streets are squeaky clean, the parts beautiful, cradle to grave on everything.......oh.......but don't plan on drinking an import beer and don't ever think you are actually leaving the island to go on vacation. You drink the shit beer every day or your wallet gets a hole blown in it and if you go on a vacation someplace, it requires a second mortgage ( nobody goes on vaca in Iceland ). And that's just to start........the perfect society........no opportunity to do what you want in life. Its prescribed.......fuck you.......government job for you.

This is the wet dream of the far left........no thanks. Thankfully in the US, its rejected.


Fuck them


----------



## Abraham3 (Jan 6, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> Only Abe could possibly believe that the ONLY IMPORTANT PART of the science in over 20,000 technical papers is whether the authors expressed an opinion on the topic..
> 
> Why don't ya go strip out all the claims about percentage of scientists "that believe" it's simply warming.. That's just useless waste of time. Then toss any opinions OLDER than ClimateGate ---- AND then ditch any studies that reference the tube of shit that Nuticielli and Cook did..
> 
> We'll see what's left...



Only FCT could think this pathetic attempt at distraction would hide the fact that climate science OVERWHELMINGLY supports the IPCC position: Global warming is real, it is a real and serious threat and its primary cause has been human GHG emissions.

Dana Nucitelli and John Cook both have more education than either of us and they both work in the climate field.  If anything around here qualifies as "a tube of shit" it's your comments immediately above.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 6, 2014)

Abraham3 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Only Abe could possibly believe that the ONLY IMPORTANT PART of the science in over 20,000 technical papers is whether the authors expressed an opinion on the topic..
> ...



Not surprised that youre worshipping these two dingbats as your heroes.Also not surprised that these underacheivers bury you in academic prowess..  But truly,  my career and credentials look a lot better and I dont have to brag to say that..  Neither has a background in climate science.  Nor did they need one to produce the tube of shit study you rely on.  Their politically motivated, highly misleading poll is an undergrad poster project in statistics with a failing grade..  As the creator of skepticalscience, Cook has virtually NO experience in his field and dubious claims to graduate level work at all..  Although he has a post doc position for the past 15 yrs,  there is no PhD or Masters to be verified.  He spent 6 or 7 yrs prior to sKs working on a comic strip, and Univ Queensland declares his interests as psychology and human behaviour.  Nutticelli is not much more accomplished.

so the question is ----- How nuts are you to intimidate folks with their creds when they are best known for the tube of shit study,  no accomplishments in their academic fields and founding a propaganda web blog?



Media Fail: John Cook?s Atom Bombs | NoFrakkingConsensus


----------



## Abraham3 (Jan 6, 2014)

Where do you get the phrase "tube of shit"?  I've been working with sailors from multiple countries for many years yet I've never heard the term.

Your attacks on Cook and Nuccitelli, rather than their work, shows a failing on your part.  Both parts of their survey are perfectly valid.

The vast majority of climate scientists accept the IPCC position.  That is, the vast majority of climate scientists would seem to be quite certain that, when you talk about the climate, you really don't know what you're talking about.  Given that, I can't help wondering whether you have as much schooling as you claim.  I would think that there's a pretty strong correlation between education and agreement with mainstream science.  I bet you're going to tell me how the really smart people challenge science with new discoveries and all that.  To that I would say that they only do that where science is wrong.  And regarding global warming, science ain't wrong.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 6, 2014)

Abraham3 said:


> The 97% figure shows up in multiple surveys, some of which involved thousands of samples.  I think that's become common knowledge.  So, pretending that the 77 out of 79 value (which is still statistically significant for those of your who don't seem to know jack about statistics) is the only source of that number just makes you look deceptive or ignorant.
> 
> Your choice, though.



You never said, how many out of how many? LOL!


----------



## Abraham3 (Jan 6, 2014)

Reading problems?


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 6, 2014)

Abraham3 said:


> Where do you get the phrase "tube of shit"?  I've been working with sailors from multiple countries for many years yet I've never heard the term.
> 
> Your attacks on Cook and Nuccitelli, rather than their work, shows a failing on your part.  Both parts of their survey are perfectly valid.
> 
> The vast majority of climate scientists accept the IPCC position.  That is, the vast majority of climate scientists would seem to be quite certain that, when you talk about the climate, you really don't know what you're talking about.  Given that, I can't help wondering whether you have as much schooling as you claim.  I would think that there's a pretty strong correlation between education and agreement with mainstream science.  I bet you're going to tell me how the really smart people challenge science with new discoveries and all that.  To that I would say that they only do that where science is wrong.  And regarding global warming, science ain't wrong.



You mean those 2 slackers have done work??    As soon as I find it --- ill be sure to attack that too.....

""""pretty good correlation between education and agreement with mainstream science??????

Where do you get all these whacked notions??  Cant just blame this on NPR...


----------



## Abraham3 (Jan 6, 2014)

Do you think it goes the other way?  Think about that for a minute.  Think about the education level of the people whose opinions determine what mainstream science thinks.


----------



## westwall (Jan 6, 2014)

Abraham3 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Only Abe could possibly believe that the ONLY IMPORTANT PART of the science in over 20,000 technical papers is whether the authors expressed an opinion on the topic..
> ...








Then why are they so damned bad at math?


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 6, 2014)

Abraham3 said:


> Do you think it goes the other way?  Think about that for a minute.  Think about the education level of the people whose opinions determine what mainstream science thinks.



I dont even know what people that would be.  The EVIDENCE AND ANALYSIS is supposed to determine "what science thinks"  It the job of incompetents in the media and public service to construct teams for the science equivalent of Fantasy Football..Opinions are for interviews with Time or Der Speigle.


----------



## westwall (Jan 6, 2014)

Abraham3 said:


> Where do you get the phrase "tube of shit"?  I've been working with sailors from multiple countries for many years yet I've never heard the term.
> 
> Your attacks on Cook and Nuccitelli, rather than their work, shows a failing on your part.  Both parts of their survey are perfectly valid.
> 
> The vast majority of climate scientists accept the IPCC position.  That is, the vast majority of climate scientists would seem to be quite certain that, when you talk about the climate, you really don't know what you're talking about.  Given that, I can't help wondering whether you have as much schooling as you claim.  I would think that there's a pretty strong correlation between education and agreement with mainstream science.  I bet you're going to tell me how the really smart people challenge science with new discoveries and all that.  To that I would say that they only do that where science is wrong.  And regarding global warming, science ain't wrong.








Please, by all means, show their work....


----------



## freedombecki (Jan 6, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Hmmmmm........
> 
> According to the AGW contingent, arctic birds food sources should be plentiful up north given the temperatures are warming at stopid rates!
> 
> ...



They're learning to find new habitats due to underwater turbines that are fashionable in some north sea and other countries. The turbines decimate fish and marine mammal populations, and dry up the birds' natural food sources. Naturally, they have wings and can fly anywhere else they want for foods they prefer. Besides, it was time for their Caribbean vacations. The Gulf of Mexico rocks with good food on a year-round basis.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 6, 2014)

Math problems?


----------



## polarbear (Jan 6, 2014)

Abraham3 said:


> *The 97% figure shows up in multiple surveys,* some of which involved thousands of samples.  I think that's become common knowledge.  So, pretending that the 77 out of 79 value (which is still statistically significant for those of your who don't seem to know jack about statistics) is the only source of that number just makes you look deceptive or ignorant.
> 
> Your choice, though.


So only 3% of the climatologists disagree, right ?
Well isn`t it a strange coincidence that the percentage of the skeptics is the ~ *same as the % of the population that has an IQ higher than 130.  *

The other 97 to 98% are dumber and that`s the same AGW consensus percentage which you keep bragging about.

It`s quite obvious in which IQ category you fall.

Did you know that India has more high IQ kids than the US has kids?
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TKbIidbyhk"]Shocking Facts You Did Not Know A Minute Ago - YouTube[/ame]
I bet any one of them is smarter than you!


----------



## SAYIT (Jan 6, 2014)

Abraham3 said:


> Do you think it goes the other way?  Think about that for a minute.  Think about the education level of the people whose opinions determine what mainstream science thinks.



That's a lame defense of Cook and Nuccitelli.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 7, 2014)

Abraham3 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Only Abe could possibly believe that the ONLY IMPORTANT PART of the science in over 20,000 technical papers is whether the authors expressed an opinion on the topic..
> ...





But the important question is.......indeed the ONLY important question is who believes this? A distinct MINORITY, that's who!! Most people realize that the IPCC is rigged and that the UN is a fraud. The whole "man made" issue is a joke.......there is zero proof. And carbon restrictions/carbon taxes are a top priority for the progressive agenda to be used as THE vehicle for wealth redistribution. In the past 20 years however, its been about as effective as a misquito bite on an elepant ( see multiple energy graphs on this thread ). And that is awesome news for those of us with real responsibilities in life.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 7, 2014)

Anyway.....a strong majority of scientists are highly skeptical that there is a global warming crisis >>>

Peer-Reviewed Survey Finds Majority Of Scientists Skeptical Of Global Warming Crisis - Forbes


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 7, 2014)

Forbes is owned by the oil corporations.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 7, 2014)

A strong majority of Americans DONT buy the whole "man made" part of global warming >>>

Science Proves Man-made Global Warming




Who's not winning??


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 7, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Anyway.....a strong majority of scientists are highly skeptical that there is a global warming crisis >>>
> 
> Peer-Reviewed Survey Finds Majority Of Scientists Skeptical Of Global Warming Crisis - Forbes


 
Yeah, because everyone knows that a lawyer paid by the Heartland Institute is an expert on climate change.  Oh wait - he's not.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 7, 2014)

Number 1 top headline on DRUDGE right now >>>

*AVG TEMP IN USA 13.8°F*



And here are the headlines on the uppermost portion of the site!!!



*CHICAGO SMASHES RECORDS...

CHILL MAP...
COLDEST AIR IN 20 YEARS...

South Pole warmer than O'Hare...

Arctic birds seen in Florida... 
Canada Startled by 'Frost Quakes'...

Oil output threatened from Texas to N. Dakota...
Power Demand Soars...
Texas grid pushed to edge...

 Indianapolis Mayor Bans Driving...
JETBLUE Halts Flights To, From Boston, NY, NJ...

AMERICAN AIRLINES Cancels Flights Over Frozen Fuel Supply, Cold Employees...
Al Sharpton dons white lab coat, explains global warming... *







Are the skeptics having a fucking hoot this week, or what??!!!!







Like Ive been saying on here for years..........nobody cares about the science.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 7, 2014)

LOL.....and Al Sharpton was out yesterday explaining global warming while wearing a white coat!! I cant stop laughing.


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 7, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Number 1 top headline on DRUDGE right now >>>
> 
> *AVG TEMP IN USA 13.8°F*
> 
> ...


 
To deniers who think that regional/seasonal weather patterns and climate change are synonymous - - - LOL


----------



## freedombecki (Jan 7, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Forbes is owned by the oil corporations.


Link, please.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 7, 2014)

orogenicman said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Number 1 top headline on DRUDGE right now >>>
> ...



To warmers who think that regional/seasonal weather patterns and climate change are synonymous - - - LOL


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 7, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Forbes is owned by the oil corporations.



That a lame deflection.. Which oil companies own Forbes? You are starting to appear more irrational and extreme than the tin-hats on the Conspiracy Forum.. 

You're using the same old memes and stereotypes that racists do.. Oh WAIT !!! Now I get it.. You've simply recycled your OLD biases into new ones.... Sad to watch actually...


----------



## westwall (Jan 7, 2014)

orogenicman said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Number 1 top headline on DRUDGE right now >>>
> ...









Yup.  Just like you guys when it's summer time.  See how that works...


----------



## westwall (Jan 7, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Forbes is owned by the oil corporations.
> ...









Well, you do realize that matthew IS a racist as well do you not?


----------



## Jughead (Jan 7, 2014)

freedombecki said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Forbes is owned by the oil corporations.
> ...


Forbes magazine is not owned by oil corporations. Forbes Inc., a magazine publisher owns Forbes magazine.



> Forbes is an American business magazine owned by Forbes, Inc.


Forbes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> It also publishes a handful of other magazines, including ForbesLife, a lifestyle magazine for business leaders. Forbes Web properties include sites such as Forbes.com, Investopedia.com, and RealClearPolitics.com. In addition, the company produces business-related conferences and publishes newsletters and custom magazines.


http://www.hoovers.com/company-information/cs/company-profile.Forbes_Inc.8e14218f78408ed8.html


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 7, 2014)

polarbear said:


> Abraham3 said:
> 
> 
> > *The 97% figure shows up in multiple surveys,* some of which involved thousands of samples. I think that's become common knowledge. So, pretending that the 77 out of 79 value (which is still statistically significant for those of your who don't seem to know jack about statistics) is the only source of that number just makes you look deceptive or ignorant.
> ...


 
Did you know that India's population is also 60 percent larger than that of the U.S. population?  You didn't know this?  Huh.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 7, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Number 1 top headline on DRUDGE right now >>>
> 
> *AVG TEMP IN USA 13.8°F*
> 
> ...



You're 100 percent right about the republican party not caring about science. Thank you for admitting it.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 7, 2014)

OK.....Polar.....FlaCalTenn......West.......Todd........Dave........et. al......

How hysterical is *THIS!!!!??????*


Since this is the definitive thread on WINNING ( for some of us!!!)


Note the red highlighted >>>>>




*Climate Change Groups Seek New Leadership as Green Movement Loses Momentum*
by Robert Wilde  6 Jan 2014

*It is unclear exactly why many climate change organizations are installing new executives, but it appears they are following the professional sports paradigm: When a team loses more than it wins, you cant fire all the players, but you can fire the coach. 

In the last decade the environmentalist have peddled harsh laws to install climate change strategies. However, many of these laws dont pass, and new regulations fail to get traction. With global warming at a standstill for most of the last two decades and  much to Al Gores chagrin  plenty of ice still on the polar caps, more green groups are firing their CEOs.

Next to go is Maggie Fox, president and CEO of the Al Gore-founded Climate Reality Project, who will be gone in the Spring. The group was previously called the Alliance for Climate Protection and was part of the unsuccessful environmental movements drive to enact cap-and-trade legislation in 2009-10*.


*Two other large U.S. environmental companies are giving the boot to their leaders. **National Wildlife Federation President and CEO Larry Schweiger is leaving in May, and Natural Resources Defense Council President Frances Beinecke is also parting ways with her group in 2014. 

Frank O'Donnell, president of Clean Air Watch, defended the changing of the guard. "It happens in every profession," he said; "An older generation gives way to a new one. In this case, a new generation of leaders needs to step up." However, this logic doesnt fully explain why Greenpeace USA is canning Executive Director Phil Radford who is only in his late 30s, a clear member of that younger generation.*


Climate Change Groups Seek New Leadership as Green Movement Loses Momentum











Saw this on DRUDGE today.......one of the top stories and when I saw it, I literally damn near shit my pants I burst out laughing so hard.


Because sticking a hot poker in the eyes of these loser frauds is a fucking hoot!!!



And WINNING is the shit.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 7, 2014)

westwall said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...




Excuse me for being against real racism committed against innocent people walking down the street. People like you would have a fucking hay day if it was the otherway around.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 7, 2014)

orogenicman said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > Abraham3 said:
> ...



60%? Holy crap!
That's liberal bad math right there.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 7, 2014)

New York breaks 118 year mark for cold today...........


*1896*




New York breaks record cold as temps hit 5 degrees, smashing 118-year mark set in 1896 - NY Daily News


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 7, 2014)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > polarbear said:
> ...



Okay, you got me there.  It is closer to 74%.


----------



## westwall (Jan 7, 2014)

Matthew said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...








I live in a state that allows me to protect myself.  From any vermin, two or four legged.  Color is immaterial.  With you color is very important.  Your posts expose you for what you are.


----------



## westwall (Jan 7, 2014)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > polarbear said:
> ...








Yeah, olfraud must be a climatologist with that demonstration of math skills!  Let's see, India 1.2 billion (give or take), the USA 317 million (give or take) equals....well holy shit batman, that's *300%* larger than us!

I wonder if I could sell him a used bridge somewhere?


----------



## westwall (Jan 7, 2014)

orogenicman said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...










  And you claim to have a PhD in geology... what a laugh!  Here's some remedial math for dummies for you!  1.2 billion is 300% higher than 317 million numbskull!  What a doofus!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 7, 2014)

westwall said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Many blacks within the black community want a double standard. That is why they defend thugs like Trayvon and march on capitals of states.  Me pointing out this reality is just a warning to all that these people don't want to be equal but better.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 7, 2014)

They demanded that Zimmerman spend the rest of his life behind bars for doing as you would do.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 7, 2014)

orogenicman said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...



It is closer to 74%.

Still way fucking off though.


----------



## polarbear (Jan 7, 2014)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



*So is this:*
http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y164/wteach/Global Warming/flooded-new-york.jpg






*And now it looks like this:*
http://i2.cdn.turner.com/cnn/dam/assets/140107112131-08-weather-0107-horizontal-gallery.jpg







I`m willing to bet that it`ll be the same thing again next year !
For over 10 years now and running it`s been getting colder in Canada. 
For the last 5 years we had snow and subzero temperatures in the first week of October lasting well past the middle of May.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 7, 2014)

Hey Polar,

If we're seeing the start of a new ice age...I'd get out of Canada, knowing it will be covered with a mile of ice.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 7, 2014)

polarbear said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...



You don't have to tell me.
It's been colder than Hillary's tit this week in Chicago.


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 8, 2014)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


 
Yeah, winter weather is like that.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 8, 2014)

Matthew said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENR2KNEAYEw




s0n.......science fiction is gay. Time to find some other interests. Check out Soap Opera Today.......trust me, right up your alley.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 8, 2014)

orogenicman said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > polarbear said:
> ...



Record high CO2, record cold temps.
CO2 is causing global cooling!!! /Al Gore idiocy off


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 8, 2014)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


 
Your thesis, of course, assumes that there is no variation in climates, or that global warming can't adversely affect jet stream flow.  Bad assumption, dude.


----------



## polarbear (Jan 8, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Hey Polar,
> 
> If we're seeing the start of a new ice age...I'd get out of Canada, knowing it will be covered with a mile of ice.


It shows again how stupid you are especially when you are trying to be "funny"
It`s covered with not just a "mile of ice", it always was miles and miles of ice from the US border all the way to the pole...every winter!
So it`s not the kind of place where liberal whimps like you would feel comfortable.
...we like it that way and we are not the only ones. There are a lot of Americans that prefer to live in Alaska because the harsh climate keeps most of the useless  riff-raff away. People like you who want more Obama government "jobs" in order to live off other people`s taxe$ aren`t too popular here !
We work here for a living no matter how cold it is...:
Dummies like you who have trouble changing a light bulb would get killed in a New York second !
Matter of fact most of the drilling can only be done during the time when Canada is "covered with a mile of ice"..as you say.
Because we rely on the ice for our heavy ground transport:


If our climate had "warmed up" as AGW freaks like you claim it did, we and our northern communities would have been the first to notice that.
Fact is that the ice road trucking business has  been getting better because the roads are open longer  and it`s been so for over 10 years now.
How would I know?
Because I`ve been in that business often enough when I had  off-duty time  from my regular job.
You can sit all day every day in front of your PC and post AGW crap, I can`t sit still and do nothing for more than a couple of hours...and my idea of what an adventure is, is certainly not the same what whimps like you call an adventure...

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-Df4LumeNcpk/UU-PDoYWD0I/AAAAAAAAC1c/NKmutBPgHhM/s640/disneycaladmap.jpg










besides I got paid *rather well* for mine.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 8, 2014)

I mean glacials you fucking retard moron. lol


----------



## polarbear (Jan 8, 2014)

Matthew said:


> I mean glacials you fucking retard moron. lol



You`don`t just have an IQ problem, you`ve got emotional problems on top of that...just like your buddy "thunder"what`s his name who throws the same kind of fits and then posts pages of crap & insults in over sized fonts. 
It`s time for your medication... or did Obama care leave you in some kind of limbo ?
Besides miles and miles of ice we got miles and miles of glaciers from BC all the way up to the Lincoln Sea.
They still look like this:
http://imageshack.us/a/img96/9199/rn01.jpg





They go on miles and miles and some are over a mile thick:
http://imageshack.us/a/img97/2388/scene31y.jpg


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 8, 2014)

None of which are continental glaciers, which is what Matthew was referring to.


----------



## westwall (Jan 8, 2014)

orogenicman said:


> None of which are continental glaciers, which is what Matthew was referring to.








So, India's population is a whole 74% larger than ours huh?


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 8, 2014)

*18 degrees in Hawaii today!!!!!*


All 50 States Saw Freezing Temperatures At Some Point Tuesday « CBS Atlanta




Lets go ask those thousands of people who landed today in Oahu if they are part of the AGW religion or sudden skeptics??


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 8, 2014)

Most extinctions were caused by green house gases. 



Like 4 out of 6 of the biggest extinctions in the history of the earth was caused by volcanos spilling this shit into the atmosphere. Snowball earth was caused by methane being taken out of the atmosphere and ended by volcano's spilling co2 into atmosphere, PT around 250 million years ago and the other 200 million years ago was caused by co2.

10f increase in global temperatures killed 95% of all animals on earth.

55 million years is another co2 warming event.

This is what the palo record shows.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 8, 2014)

The bible of AGW says that volcanic activity is NOT a major source of CO2.. 

So just calm down and turn to Hymn #97 --- "Don't Crap in Your Own Bed"


----------



## polarbear (Jan 8, 2014)

orogenicman said:


> None of which are continental glaciers, which is what Matthew was referring to.


*Hmmm..then you are just as dumb as he is. *


I showed him 2 pictures from Ellesmere Island..and this is what they are:
Continental Glacier


> *continental glacier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 8, 2014)

I am talking about the 2 mile tall glaciers that form during the ice age you're rooting for, asshole. You're the stupid one that wants to throw out all of science.

Fuck you.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 8, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Most extinctions were caused by green house gases.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPO6DiaYNPg
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVz7a8Kkg1Y
> ...






Priceless.......when the bone headed put the pumpkin on the tee for you!!!!



*BATTER UP!!!!!!!!!!!!*




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBO2IstMi2A]CO2 is a trace gas. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 8, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Most extinctions were caused by green house gases.
> ...



Yeah and there's no green house effect. lol....Those extinctions including the melting and formation of snowball earth are solid palo evidence.

bite me.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 8, 2014)

Matthew said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...





*Global surveys show environmental concerns rank low among public concerns*

Feb 25, 2013 

A newly released international study reveals that the issue of climate change is not a priority for people in the United States and around the world


 Read more at: Global surveys show environmental concerns rank low among public concerns

Global surveys show environmental concerns rank low among public concerns


What climate change? Fewer people than EVER believe the world is really warming up | UK | News | Daily Express



All that really matters is..........who's winning??!!!





Give you credit though s0n........you get your balls kicked in here daily and keep coming back!!! Kudo's to you on some level.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 8, 2014)

Matthew said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Just give me the basics of your dream here Matthew. You are taking a WIDE RANGING set of Diverging and Disputed theories and declaring the "science is settled" about whether there WAS "snowball" periods and WHAT caused them, and how the Earth recovered.. 

You seem to want to DICTATE a lot of solutions and science.. Two things that no one can DICTATE..


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 8, 2014)

God I love this forum!!!


PS FlaCalTenn...........Matthew saw too much science fiction in the formative years. Some people spend their entire life in a science fiction movie.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 9, 2014)

The global impact of shale >>>>

Daniel Yergin traces the effects of America's shale-energy revolution on the balance of global economic and political power. - Project Syndicate











If you're an AGW climate crusader..........*OUCH!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 9, 2014)

More GW k00k losing......and it doesn't get much more laughable than this>>>>



*Regarding the movement of the Polar Vortex.* The alarmists are preying on

1. People&#8217;s longer term memory(especially young adults that haven&#8217;t been around a long time) being cloudy
 2. Lack of meteorological expertise
 3. Lack of readily available weather records that go back 100 years

As an operational meteorologist for 31 years, I have all 3 in spades.

The portrayal of the Polar Vortex as an extreme event, supposedly displayed as a result of Global Warming/Climate Change is complete hogwash. It has happened many, many, many times before CO2 levels went way up.
 In, fact it would be more strange if it never happened and is a normal part of how this planet rebalances the disparate heat/energy imbalances.

The lower latitudes receive more heat/energy by many orders of magnitiude more than the higher latitudes. The greater the imbalance, the greater the amount of meridional flow(and potential) energy in the system.

During the 1980&#8242;s/90&#8242;s with global warming increasing temps most in the Arctic and decreasing the temperature disparity, there was less need for meridional flow and extreme events.
 Global cooling is more likely to increase severe weather and extreme weather.

To make anything out of the Polar Vortex moving so far away from its average position is to imply that weather systems are not supposed to move outside of a regional boundary that is defined by their origin or conditions that led to them to acquire their noteworthy characteristics.

If these were the rules on our planet, the weather would stay pretty much the same most of the time everywhere.
 The Polar Vortex moving so far south was clearly extreme weather but is supposed to happen from time to extreme time as it always has because of the physics that rule our atmosphere.










Indeed.......people on the far left = those who embrace global warming more than their own grandmothers will come up with any lie to perpetuate the hoax, even when it is extraordinarily moronic. THE ONLY way for their shit to get any traction is by putting out massive levels of perpetual falsehoods targeted at the dimwitted misinformed.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 9, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> God I love this forum!!!
> 
> 
> PS FlaCalTenn...........Matthew saw too much science fiction in the formative years. Some people spend their entire life in a science fiction movie.



I love science fiction  Better then what you conservatives have with going back to the 18th century!!!


----------



## freedombecki (Jan 9, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Most extinctions were caused by green house gases.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPO6DiaYNPg
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVz7a8Kkg1Y
> ...



The crux of the issue is the arthropogenic factor. It's proved of negligible effect, yet governments are exploiting every angle to procure unsustainable taxes to foist a wealth redistribution schema, which means milking the science aphids to achieve absolute power over a less and less powerful public in America. Like other communist schemas, redistribution (taking from haves to pretend giving to have nots in order to procure it for oligarchical masterminds.)

 Free people in America are standing in the way. tch, tch, tch.


----------



## freedombecki (Jan 9, 2014)

polarbear said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > I mean glacials you fucking retard moron. lol
> ...



"Besides miles and miles of ice we got miles and miles of glaciers from BC all the way up to the Lincoln Sea."

 I've seen too many glaciers to count in Canada, polarbear. They're so fabulous I came home from our trip and started collecting glacier blue glass for 2 years. That color is something you never, never forget, nor the chill from just a gentle warm autumn day's wind that blew over into awed observers' faces. It was the contrast of that warm sun and that ever-so-chill breeze that got my attention.

 Kudos for excellent information and photos. It's refreshing.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 9, 2014)

Ice age land glaciers like Greenland covering the entire nation 1-2 miles thick. Like 18,000 years ago...

You people always find away to attack and spin what I said.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 9, 2014)

Matthew said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > God I love this forum!!!
> ...





Quite ironic........especially when you consider that all of the committed climate nutters advocate banning fossil fuels which necessarily means we return to energy circa 1830......lotsa candles, taking bikes to work ( or a horse) and oh......forget about those cell phones, all made of fossil fuels. Back to LIttle Rascals communication systems!! HDTV? Not for you if you embrace the climate nutter dreams.......you get to build a fire in your old tube TV but don't forget to knock out your screen first!!! And when the temperature hits 90+? No air conditioning for you!! Fry your ass off s0ns!!!


Need I elaborate any further? How hot shit would the world be if we let the climate nutters make the decisions???!!!!


So?



Who are the real flat earthers here?????


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 9, 2014)




----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 9, 2014)




----------



## Kosh (Jan 9, 2014)

CO2 does NOT drive climate, which makes AGW totally bunk....


----------



## westwall (Jan 9, 2014)

orogenicman said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...








  Your whole meme is that the climate must remain "stable".  Might want to get your tall tale correct olfraud!


----------



## westwall (Jan 9, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Ice age land glaciers like Greenland covering the entire nation 1-2 miles thick. Like 18,000 years ago...
> 
> You people always find away to attack and spin what I said.








Dude, at least TRY and use the proper terminology, you having passed those college classes and all.  They're called CONTINENTAL GLACIERS.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 10, 2014)

Hey West.....saw this today and almost pissed my pants. Of course, I knew it had to become an instant gay MSPAINT skook Photobucket Classic!!!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 10, 2014)

There's a reason I'm a luke warmer as this pause proves to me that the positive forcing isn't very strong. 

Does this mean I throw out text books in physics? no.


----------



## Kosh (Jan 10, 2014)

Matthew said:


> There's a reason I'm a luke warmer as this pause proves to me that the positive forcing isn't very strong.
> 
> Does this mean I throw out text books in physics? no.



You are not a Luke warmer you are a full blown AGW cultist.

More lies from Matt.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jan 10, 2014)

Kosh said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > There's a reason I'm a luke warmer as this pause proves to me that the positive forcing isn't very strong.
> ...



indeed


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jan 10, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey West.....saw this today and almost pissed my pants. Of course, I knew it had to become an instant gay MSPAINT skook Photobucket Classic!!!



yeah the "polar vortex" is nothing new 

it used to be called the Alberta Clipper 

and has happened many many a times


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 10, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



I think 1.5c of total warming inline with Christy, spencer, and Monckton. At least this is what they thought not to long ago.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 10, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Hey West.....saw this today and almost pissed my pants. Of course, I knew it had to become an instant gay MSPAINT skook Photobucket Classic!!!
> ...



LOL,

big difference between alberta clipper and polar vortex. 



> A polar vortex (also known as a polar cyclone, polar low, or a circumpolar whirl[1] ) *is a persistent, large-scale cyclone located near either of a planet's geographical poles*. On Earth, the polar vortices are located in the middle and upper troposphere and the stratosphere. They surround the polar highs and lie in the wake of the polar front. These cold-core low-pressure areas strengthen in the winter and weaken in the summer due to their reliance upon the temperature differential between the equator and the poles.[2] They usually span less than 1,000 kilometers (620 miles) in which the air is circulating in a counter-clockwise fashion (in the Northern Hemisphere). As with other cyclones, their rotation is caused by the Coriolis effect.
> 
> The Arctic vortex in the Northern Hemisphere has two centers, one near Baffin Island and the other over northeast Siberia.[1] In the southern hemisphere, it tends to be located near the edge of the Ross ice shelf near 160 west longitude.[3] When the polar vortex is strong, the Westerlies increase in strength. When the polar cyclone is weak, the general flow pattern across mid-latitudes buckles and significant cold outbreaks occur.[4] Ozone depletion occurs within the polar vortex, particularly over the Southern Hemisphere, which reaches a maximum in the spring.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polar_vortex

I bet you attack this too.


----------



## Kosh (Jan 10, 2014)

Matthew said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



Not what you have been posting up to now.

You are a hard core AGW cultist and your past posts prove that.


----------



## Kosh (Jan 10, 2014)

Matthew said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



And it defeats AGW...


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 10, 2014)

Kosh said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



I love posting different things here to get a response


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jan 10, 2014)

Matthew said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



it has been happening all throughout history 

it is not anything new 

take the The Children's Blizzard of 1888 for example 

when single digits reached far into Texas and all across the south 

ironically that happened almost to the date of this event


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 10, 2014)

LMAO........more AGW nutter-ass losing........

Turns out, the polar vortex phenomenon happens all over the solar system since forever.........







Polar vortices across the solar system | The Planetary Society



Looking forward to some space photos of galactic SUV's from Saturn!!!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 10, 2014)

Hey Matthew >>>>


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 11, 2014)

OK......heres just another from the long list of examples proving that not only are the skeptics winning, but proving that every other thread on this forum is essentially irrelevant. Oh sure, I suppose it is interesting to debate the science on the internet but in the real world, the science is having zero impact on the energy scene. Which begs the question. Is it really anything more than an internet hobby? All the evidence points to......hobby and nothing more.

Consider THIS.......just another of the long, long list of links presented in this thread clearly proving that in the real world, not only are the skeptics winning, they are starting to DOMINATE.




*Green dream on ice as 'coal frenzy' grips Europe and renewables lose their attraction  *

 GRAHAM LLOYD  |
  The Australian  |
 January 11, 2014 12:00AM 

IT'S been a black Christmas for green thinkers as Germany, the world leader in rooftop solar and pride of the renewable energy revolution has confirmed its rapid return to coal. After scrapping nuclear power, Germany's carbon dioxide emissions are back on the rise as the country clamours to reopen some of the dirtiest brown coalmines that have been closed since the reunification of east and west. 


Cookies must be enabled. | The Australian











Oh......PS.....Germany BY FAR is the most green thinking country ( look at the polls) but there comes a point where even the greenest thinking person gets sick and tired of getting whacked over the head with mega=expensive electricity costs of green energy. To green energy, the most green of people have basically said, "Fuck you!!" to green energy.........and Im laughing.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jan 11, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> OK......heres just another from the long list of examples proving that not only are the skeptics winning, but proving that every other thread on this forum is essentially irrelevant. Oh sure, I suppose it is interesting to debate the science on the internet but in the real world, the science is having zero impact on the energy scene. Which begs the question. Is it really anything more than an internet hobby? All the evidence points to......hobby and nothing more.
> 
> Consider THIS.......just another of the long, long list of links presented in this thread clearly proving that in the real world, not only are the skeptics winning, they are starting to DOMINATE.
> 
> ...



a few years back the head of the energy in the UK warned the people 

that if they chose to go green 

that need to get used to sitting in the dark and cold frequently


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 11, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > OK......heres just another from the long list of examples proving that not only are the skeptics winning, but proving that every other thread on this forum is essentially irrelevant. Oh sure, I suppose it is interesting to debate the science on the internet but in the real world, the science is having zero impact on the energy scene. Which begs the question. Is it really anything more than an internet hobby? All the evidence points to......hobby and nothing more.
> ...





and putting a shotgun in their mouth when they opened their electric bill!!!


The k00k left never think costs matter.......but in the end, they are everything. Green energy is just another in the long, long list of examples of good intentions not equating with results........stupid fucking morons. Almost daily I get hysterical thinking about the profound level of naïve.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 11, 2014)

The makey-uppey science of the climate crusaders reared its ugly head yet again last week when the k00k contingent blamed the polar vortex on global warming.

But according to a Princeton PHd physicist, its a bunch of baloney >>>



*Award-winning Princeton University Physicist Dr. Will Happer rejected the media and some scientists claims that the record U.S. cold is due to man-made global warming. Happer, explained the science in an exclusive interview with Climate Depot.

&#8220;Polar vortices  have been around forever. They have almost nothing to do with more CO2 in the atmosphere,&#8221; Happer said in an exclusive interview with Climate Depot.*


Princeton Physicist Dr. Will Happer refutes claims that global warming is causing record cold: ?Polar vortices have been around forever. They have almost nothing to do with more CO2 in the atmosphere? | Climate Depot



What is the typical response by the hyper-nutter climate k00ks?


"Well......he's not really a scientist"!!!!


----------



## Abraham3 (Jan 12, 2014)

You should look into the background of Will Happer.  He's not really a scientist on whom you'd bet your bottom dollar.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 12, 2014)

Abraham3 said:


> You should look into the background of Will Happer.  He's not really a scientist on whom you'd bet your bottom dollar.




yeah but 30,000 other scientists say the "man made" part is a bunch of hooey!! I'll put $30,000 on that!


Anyway........either way, it really doesn't matter. Fossil fuel domination for decades and decades tells me all I need to know and makes a slam dunk on this thread!!


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 12, 2014)

Happer's expertise in climate science = 0.


----------



## Abraham3 (Jan 12, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> yeah but 30,000 other scientists say the "man made" part is a bunch of hooey!! I'll put $30,000 on that!



THAT is a bunch of hooey.



skookerasbil said:


> Anyway........either way, it really doesn't matter. Fossil fuel domination for decades and decades tells me all I need to know and makes a slam dunk on this thread!!



That point is irrelevant to the topic of this thread.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 12, 2014)

Yep..  attack the messenger..   disregard the message.  This guy once took a free Exxon cap from a filling station....   bunch of Borg compnents here.  its all we got SKOOKS.  Cant we put a warmers wanted on Craigs List?


----------



## Abraham3 (Jan 12, 2014)

Do you know of a list of 30,000 scientists who say "man-made" warming is a bunch of hooey?


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 12, 2014)

Abraham3 said:


> Do you know of a list of 30,000 scientists who say "man-made" warming is a bunch of hooey?



No.  

Most of them prefer not to use words like "hooey".  

If you'd accept a more scientific term, for example:  "bullshit", then it seems you might have your choice of lists.


----------



## mamooth (Jan 12, 2014)

So did you know the list of 30,000 scientists who say "man-made" warming is bullshit is bullshit, or was your reasoning ability not sufficient to see through that scam?

(An inability to reason correctly causes people to be an easy mark for both conservative scams and denialist scams, hence why those two cults overlap so much.)


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 12, 2014)

HenryBH.. I'm leaving you in charge of the tub full of babies. Try not to lose any.. But no one goes to bed until they're clean..


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 12, 2014)

Abraham3 said:


> You should look into the background of Will Happer.  He's not really a scientist on whom you'd bet your bottom dollar.



97% = x/y

You never gave me x or y.
Why are you running away from your claim?


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 13, 2014)

Abraham3 said:


> Do you know of a list of 30,000 scientists who say "man-made" warming is a bunch of hooey?





*LoSe*


30,000 Anti-Global Warming Scientists Can?t Be Wrong


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 13, 2014)

Personally, I'd develop fusion until it can effectively replace fossil fuels.

But that would probably take another 50 billion to get a big enough system and a few trillion to build the plants.

Solar and wind isn't going to do it.


----------



## Abraham3 (Jan 13, 2014)

From your article:

"In the largest effort to date to document global warming dissent in the scientific community, 31,486 Americans with university degrees in science - including 9,029 PhD, 7,157 MS, 2,586 MD and DVM, and 12,714 BS or equivalent - have signed on with the Global Warming Petition Project to state &#8220;the human-caused global warming hypothesis is without scientific validity.&#8221;"

So, your statement and that of your source, the renowned Canadian Free Press, that "30,000 SCIENTISTS" disagree with AGW, would be a blatant LIE.  A scientist is someone who does research.  Having a degree at _some_ level in a science-related field is no guarantee whatsoever that one is doing research.  A more accurate description would be 30,000 people with college degrees.  

The consensus in question, as one would admit were one interested in the truth, is among CLIMATE SCIENTISTS.  There, the rate of acceptance of AGW as valid is, as has been repeatedly stated, 97%.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 13, 2014)

One thing that is clearly established is that the climate science folks with obsessive-compulsive disorder invariably cite the extreme #'s in the models. Invariably. These people are always, always presenting the loaded data, this the term, "alarmism".

This graph is instructive >>>






Global Warming is REAL but NOT a Big DEAL | Watts Up With That?



But anyone looking at this must ask themselves, "Why do these people insist on presenting *ONLY* the extreme #'s in the models?".


Here is exactly why.........and its all about connecting the dots!!! People have to understand that the hard core AGW people in here have zero interest in connecting the dots. They will cling to the established AGW narrative to the day they go in their box. Have to ask yourself, "Why?"



The Green Agenda


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 13, 2014)

Abraham3 said:


> From your article:
> 
> "In the largest effort to date to document global warming dissent in the scientific community, 31,486 Americans with university degrees in science - including 9,029 PhD, 7,157 MS, 2,586 MD and DVM, and 12,714 BS or equivalent - have signed on with the Global Warming Petition Project to state the human-caused global warming hypothesis is without scientific validity."
> 
> ...



97% was how many out of how many?


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 13, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> One thing that is clearly established is that the climate science folks with obsessive-compulsive disorder invariably cite the extreme #'s in the models. Invariably. These people are always, always presenting the loaded data, this the term, "alarmism".
> 
> This graph is instructive >>>
> 
> ...


 

Arguments from Global Warming Skeptics and what the science really says

#3 - It's not bad (no big deal).

Predictable.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 13, 2014)

Abraham3 said:


> From your article:
> 
> "In the largest effort to date to document global warming dissent in the scientific community, 31,486 Americans with university degrees in science - including 9,029 PhD, 7,157 MS, 2,586 MD and DVM, and 12,714 BS or equivalent - have signed on with the Global Warming Petition Project to state the human-caused global warming hypothesis is without scientific validity."
> 
> ...



They 97% figure is horseshit.  It's been proven over and over again in this forum.


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 13, 2014)

bripat9643 said:


> Abraham3 said:
> 
> 
> > From your article:
> ...


 

What has been proven over and over again is that your use of that picture for your avatar amounts to child abuse.


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 13, 2014)

bripat9643 said:
			
		

> They 97% figure is horseshit. It's been proven over and over again in this forum.



Yep. Saying 97% of peer reviewed journals don't exist doesn't mean they don't exist. Just joking. What it really says is you believe what you say! Yep, most people do, what's new? 

I've heard and read from independent sources, not just posters on here, that this figure is reliable. PhD professors affirm this rate as accurate. My local news paper, out of all dinky papers, published the same fact: 97%. See here for one source, Bob McCollister former PhD at Ohio State, my high school teacher (who I didnt think supported global warming: Global Warming? | The Tribune



> Ninety-seven percent of the scientific studies that have been published on the subject agree that global warming is very real.
> 
> &#8220;So there is no scientific debate the global climate is undoubtedly getting warmer. If you were to take all of the scientists who study the climate who don&#8217;t subscribe to global warming and put them in my classroom, you&#8217;d have a bunch of empty chairs.&#8221;





orogenicman said:


> What has been proven over and over again is that your use of that picture for your avatar amounts to child abuse.



it is indoctrination without self-representation--the worst kind. Foisted upon the child as the proper behavior. In adults, such religious zealously towards sports inculcates the same rigors of thought: none--have faith and keep repeating slogans till your team wins and all your lying the previous years is validated. But if you're team never comes up, profess it till you die. Stick by your team (or beliefs) NO MATTER what reality says. Make adjustments to reality so that reality can only support your beliefs, and thus no matter what YOU ALWAYS WIN (at heart and that's all that matters to some).

Sports and Repubs go hand in hand: loyalty over reality. (this is confirmed by pyschologists that repubs are much less open to experience then dems and hence place higher value on loyalty rather than learning something new--see Jonathan Haidt: The moral roots of liberals and conservatives | Video on TED.com) but please don't take from this that I'm pro-democrat. They offer as many solutions as repubs: >1

Too bad reality doesn't care what we think, otherwise global warming would have been stopped by sheer dissension years ago. The fact remains the earth is warming and is explained by various factors but has much ado about humanity as the major source of CO2 and CH4.



> Earlier this year the United Nations released a study providing evidence that the previous decade, which spanned from 2001-2010, was the hottest decade in recorded history. The average worldwide land and sea temperature of 58 degrees surpassed the previous decadal high of 57.2 set in the 1990s.
> 
> &#8220;And the previous high before that was set in the &#8216;80s,&#8221; McCollister said.


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 13, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, but skooterasshat says it doesn't matter because all the plants are singing kumbaya over all that extra CO2.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 14, 2014)

orogenicman said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > One thing that is clearly established is that the climate science folks with obsessive-compulsive disorder invariably cite the extreme #'s in the models. Invariably. These people are always, always presenting the loaded data, this the term, "alarmism".
> ...





Nah.....we're just of the opinion that its a bit much to start throwing ourselves off of 200 foot cliffs due to a smidge bump in temperatures like the AGW OCD's!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 14, 2014)

epic


look at the post counts of the other threads!!! Laughable.........laughable. Nothing to look at there apparently!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 14, 2014)

almost forgot..........


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 14, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope.. You "dinky little newspaper" committed dinky shoddy journalism. You cannot do a statistical survey and count "no opinion expressed" as whatever you want it to be. The 97% bullshit is because the SMALL NUMBER of Journal articles that EXPRESSED an opinion are being misinterpreted as the conscience of ALL the participants. You do not poll on NSA spying and interpret the "no opinions" as either FOR or AGAINST. The VAST majority of journal articles reviewed HAD NO OPINION expressed. Which is encouraging -- because it's a shitty idea to LOOK for opinion in a science journal article in the first place. 

Any one who doesn't QUALIFY the findings as *"97% of climate journal articles THAT EXPRESSED an opinion supported GW" *---- is perpetrating a lie.. 

And THEN -- you have to look at the criteria for even THAT statement. Does "supporting GW warming mean that you believe the world is WARMING? Or are you making a more important definitive statement. 

This is pure fresh BullShit.. And the study was done so that it COULD BE intentionally misinterpreted by "dinky little newspapers" and the religious zealots that spread the gospel.  And it DOES MATTER that the zealots are lying and abusing math and science. It shows how little esteem they have for those methodologies.. 

So if you want to be mocked for abusing statistics and supporting the clowns at skepticalscience that are dedicated to playing on fear and ignorance --- be our guest..


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 14, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


 
Not to worry.  I'm quite certain you will find some other reason to toss yourself off a cliff. And I'm sure your all your 'friends' will be there to give you encouragement.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 14, 2014)

Jump. Jump. Jump. Jump. Jump.  Hurry, Ive got to go back to work already.. 
Hows that OroMan? Did it work?


----------



## polarbear (Jan 14, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> epic
> 
> 
> look at the post counts of the other threads!!! Laughable.........laughable. Nothing to look at there apparently!!



It`s beyond ridiculous..a glacier calved on Pine Island, which isn`t news but the resident AGW freaks wasted no time and posted it.

In the final analysis it`s just  another computer model :


> "Even if you were to reduce melt rates, you would not stop the retreat," Dr Gudmundsson told BBC News.
> "We did a number of model runs where we allowed PIG to  retreat some distance back, and then we lowered the melt rates in our  models. And despite doing that, the grounding line continued to retreat.
> 
> If the forecasts of Dr Gudmundsson and colleagues are correct, PIG could now lead an accelerating trend.
> Dr Gudmundsson cautions *that computer models are simulations that carry  uncertainties, and must be constrained and improved by the further  infusion of real-world data.  *



Which isn`t something the "skepticalscience.org" subscribers want to hear, they are already freaking out (again).

What was so funny about the "infusion of real world data" was that the research vessel which attempted to do that got stuck in the ice.


----------



## Kosh (Jan 14, 2014)

Abraham3 said:


> From your article:
> 
> "In the largest effort to date to document global warming dissent in the scientific community, 31,486 Americans with university degrees in science - including 9,029 PhD, 7,157 MS, 2,586 MD and DVM, and 12,714 BS or equivalent - have signed on with the Global Warming Petition Project to state the human-caused global warming hypothesis is without scientific validity."
> 
> ...



And the loyal AGW cultists will not be swayed from their religious belief.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 14, 2014)

We Global Warming Athiests are in most danger of death through laughing so hard.  Of course there is some of the ayatollahs of GW might learn something from their Islamist buddies.  Then we might have to worry.  But certainly about nothing climate might do.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 14, 2014)

I gotta admit.......this forum and particularly this thread has become entertainment central for me. My evenings ( and sometimes mornings) would be decidedly suckier if these mental cases didn't show up every day to ring their tired, nutty AGW gong.......the same stale shit weve all been seeing for well over a decade now. I waste far too much time on here but dang its fun as hell......for example, when I see a new post from an angry, miserable, hysterical bozo like Rolling Thunder, I cant help but burst out laughing.......the stereotype of an near suicidal far lefty banging the shit out of his keyboard with steam pouring out of every pore if you don't agree with them........right there on a daily basis...... This mofu hasn't laughed in years!!!

.......a fucking hoot!!


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 15, 2014)

skookerasshat said:


> I gotta admit.......this forum and particularly this thread has become entertainment central for me. My evenings ( and sometimes mornings) would be decidedly suckier if these mental cases didn't show up every day to ring their tired, nutty AGW gong.......the same stale shit weve all been seeing for well over a decade now. I waste far too much time on here but dang its fun as hell......for example, when I see a new post from an angry, miserable, hysterical bozo like Rolling Thunder, I cant help but burst out laughing.......the stereotype of an near suicidal far lefty banging the shit out of his keyboard with steam pouring out of every pore if you don't agree with them........right there on a daily basis...... This mofu hasn't laughed in years!!!
> 
> .......a fucking hoot!!


 
I take it you are missing your former residence. You have my sympathy.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 15, 2014)

orogenicman said:


> skookerasshat said:
> 
> 
> > I gotta admit.......this forum and particularly this thread has become entertainment central for me. My evenings ( and sometimes mornings) would be decidedly suckier if these mental cases didn't show up every day to ring their tired, nutty AGW gong.......the same stale shit weve all been seeing for well over a decade now. I waste far too much time on here but dang its fun as hell......for example, when I see a new post from an angry, miserable, hysterical bozo like Rolling Thunder, I cant help but burst out laughing.......the stereotype of an near suicidal far lefty banging the shit out of his keyboard with steam pouring out of every pore if you don't agree with them........right there on a daily basis...... This mofu hasn't laughed in years!!!
> ...





s0n.....you're another of the AGW climate crusaders with connect the dots issues.


I'll take the psych ward and Obama's Energy Information Agency projections ftw while the intellectuals visit Disney!!!





















Like Ive said.......global warming in 2014 is nothing more than an internet hobby for discussion as relevant as anything in the Conspiracy Forum.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## orogenicman (Jan 15, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


>


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 15, 2014)

skookerasshat said:
			
		

> s0n.....you're another of the AGW climate crusaders with connect the dots issues.


 
If science was merely about connecting dots, any (skooker) asshat could do it.  Even former DJs.  What, you thought that was all you needed to do science?  Bhwahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## westwall (Jan 15, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> I gotta admit.......this forum and particularly this thread has become entertainment central for me. My evenings ( and sometimes mornings) would be decidedly suckier if these mental cases didn't show up every day to ring their tired, nutty AGW gong.......the same stale shit weve all been seeing for well over a decade now. I waste far too much time on here but dang its fun as hell......for example, when I see a new post from an angry, miserable, hysterical bozo like Rolling Thunder, I cant help but burst out laughing.......the stereotype of an near suicidal far lefty banging the shit out of his keyboard with steam pouring out of every pore if you don't agree with them........right there on a daily basis...... This mofu hasn't laughed in years!!!
> 
> .......a fucking hoot!!










  As another poster said, in a different thread,  "you're just a reactionary poo flinger!"


----------



## westwall (Jan 15, 2014)

orogenicman said:


> skookerasshat said:
> 
> 
> > I gotta admit.......this forum and particularly this thread has become entertainment central for me. My evenings ( and sometimes mornings) would be decidedly suckier if these mental cases didn't show up every day to ring their tired, nutty AGW gong.......the same stale shit weve all been seeing for well over a decade now. I waste far too much time on here but dang its fun as hell......for example, when I see a new post from an angry, miserable, hysterical bozo like Rolling Thunder, I cant help but burst out laughing.......the stereotype of an near suicidal far lefty banging the shit out of his keyboard with steam pouring out of every pore if you don't agree with them........right there on a daily basis...... This mofu hasn't laughed in years!!!
> ...








Yeah, but except for that angry crazy global warmist in the middle, everyone else is having a good time it seems!


----------



## westwall (Jan 15, 2014)

orogenicman said:


> skookerasshat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Funny how a statistician was able to humble all of your "best and brightest".  How are your remedial math skills coming there BTW?  Still think India is only 74% more populous than the USA?


----------



## polarbear (Jan 15, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasshat said:
> ...



Almost all of that shit that these freaks are posting here is coming from the "skepticalscience.com" blog.
It`s indicative who reads this crap:
Skepticalscience.com Site Info



> *Who visits skepticalscience.com?*
> 
> * Audience Demographics *
> 
> ...


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 15, 2014)

westwall said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasshat said:
> ...


 
Yes, we all have come to understand that you and your eggplant pals are all singing kumbaya in praise of higher CO2 concentrations. Congratulations.


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 15, 2014)

westwall said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasshat said:
> ...


 

You should tell that joke in Vegas.  I'm sure it is good for a laugh or two.  As for India, I'm sorry that post went right over your head.  Not to worry.  I'm sure they will come up with a cure for your dementia eventually (not that it will do you any good).


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 15, 2014)

more laughing.......more k00k losing......more skeptic winning.

So......what did the AGW climate crusaders get in their stocking for Christmas this year?


* A BIG LUMP OF COAL*



In fact, a lot of lumps of bog coal!!!





The fastest growing source of world energy!!! >>>>

Energy: One Lump or Two? | Power Line




So......we keep seeing posts in this thread about temperature, glaciers, ice......yada.....yada........and how the consensus science is a slam dunk!!!!!


Then why is green energy going south and fossil fuel energy going BOOM!!!!????!!!!!



I'll tell you why!!!


Because nobody is caring about the science!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 15, 2014)

Who's not laughing?


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 15, 2014)

Oh.....oh......oh.........


What have we here?


More k00k losing?



Yep......we do.


*Silence Of The Lambs: Climate Coverage Drops At Major U.S. Newspapers, Flatlines On TV*

 By Joe Romm	on  January 14, 2014 at 3:37 pm


*Back in November, we reported that climate coverage had dropped sharply at the New York Times after the paper closed its environmental desk.

The final numbers for the year are in and NY Times climate coverage  stories in which the words global warming or climate change appeared  has plummeted more than 40 percent. That is a bigger drop than any of the other newspapers monitored by the University of Colorado, though the Washington Posts coverage dropped by a third, no doubt driven in part by its mind-boggling decision to take its lead climate reporter, Juliet Eilperin, off the environment beat.*



Silence Of The Lambs: Climate Coverage Drops At Major U.S. Newspapers, Flatlines On TV | ThinkProgress




Like Ive been saying in here and have backed up with dozens and dozens of links on this thread..........


Nobody is giving a shit about global warming in 2014 except the internet AGW social invalids that start 4 billion threads a day that drop into internet oblivion like a stone in water almost overnight.



Nobody gives a fuck.........and Im laughing.




And with the assistance of my compadre skeptic friends in here........this thread continues on to levels of mega-epic.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 15, 2014)

For those not up to their eyeballs in the fraudulent BS pushed by the global warming crowd and who want to understand just how deep in fantasy the green people are in terms of energy, here is an excellent article on the Jonestown economics of green energy. Basically, due to the EU embracing green energy for years and its mega-expensive costs, these dumbasses finally woke up and realized they cant compete globally. The poor in EU countries are getting fucked over royally due to green energy efforts ( something the far left never wants to talk about )

The response? Return to fossil fuels baby......because it makes sense in the real world and the lower class and poor can better afford to pay their electricity bills = DUH!!! >>>

EU Mulls Retreat From Green Goals - The American Interest




Make no mistake.......the far left who embrace the whole climate change/green energy shit care about one thing: perpetuating the established narrative no matter the cost.........even if it means the poor of the world get fucked over.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 15, 2014)

I'll admit that in many ways you're winning. Congrats.


----------



## westwall (Jan 15, 2014)

orogenicman said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...








Dementia?  And yet I actually knew that India was WAY more populous than you.  You failed some pretty basic math there bunky.  I hear the community colleges teach remedial math.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 15, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Who's not laughing?



The folks in Germany paying their electric bills arent laughing..  Costs going out of control for senseless subsidies,, shutting down the nuclear plants before realizing that coal was the only ALTERNATE.. By now should be obvious that the cuckoos have screwed them royalty...


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 15, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Who's not laughing?
> ...






indeed they are not laughing.......and the politicians have noticed. Only the global warming k00ks think energy/electricity costs don't matter to people. And it is amazing how this supposedly compassionate ideology doesn't give a rats ass about how much poor people in the EU are suffering due to their insistence on the most stoopid idea's in the modern era: wind and solar energy.



LOL.....hey FlaCalTenn.....did you see that about a week ago, all windmills didn't move for a period of almost 5 days. No wind. It was cold as shit so they cranked up other energy options to meet the demand in the cold but could you imagine if those didn't exist in that cold. The global warming k00ks wouldn't care........they'd have achieved their agenda of no fossil fuel use while millions would be frozen stiff and very dead.


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 15, 2014)

Solar prices have declined 100 times since the 70s; whereas oil has steadily risen to nearly 100x (from 3 dollars/barrel in '72 to $95 today). 

SOLAR @ .74 cents/WATT

That roughly equates our variable gas, coal and oil price per WATT today! Only China keeps its price per watt at 50 cents through coal subsidies and a mandate, most countries including US are often higher.

GO SOLAR POWER!!!!!!!!!!! GO flower power...


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 15, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> Solar prices have declined 100 times since the 70s; whereas oil has steadily risen to nearly 100x (from 3 dollars/barrel in '72 to $95 today).
> 
> SOLAR @ .74 cents/WATT
> 
> ...




Beware the BS AGW k00k math logic on renewables. The far left fucks with statistics ALL THE FUCKING TIIME


Note that their statistics are always *measured against themselves*. A fatty woman can say that she has decreased her bodyfat by 15%, thus making you think youd be looking at Kim Kardasian, but if she was 250 pounds to begin with, she still looks like shit compared to Kimmy K.


Same with green energy ( renewables ). When compared to coal, they are mega-expensive ( which is exactly why in the EU, the green energy revolution is over......plenty of links in this thread about it )


What Im never sure about is if the AGW bozo's are too stoopid to realize that the downward trend of renewables is compared to itself or its just presented that way in a fraudulent manner.


If the meathead who made this last post above wanted to present a genuine comparison, he wouldn't have posted the dopey graph above!!!












*From DOE study >>>>*


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 15, 2014)

I know I just lost some intelligence just trying to cogently assess that last post by fuffa0nutter. please save yourself time by not reading it.

it's only point worth mentioning is that he made his own graphy in gradeschool without mommy's hep. it shows what energy is being consumed according to his polling and research. His funding was two cookies, a milk and a nap.

...while the rest of the world ADAPTS according to BETTER and MORE ETHICAL STANDARDS in an ever changing world.

Don't want polluted water for half a million people in WV (a county away from me) THEN DON'T REQUIRE COAL (hence a coal-cleaning agent crude MCHM) and presto! GONE LIKE THE WIND and HERE TO STAY LIKE THE SUN BABY!!!! 

SOLAR POWER IS HERE TO STAY!!!! THE SUN WILL NEVER GO AWAY!!!!! (til 5 billion years but hey)


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 15, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> SOLAR POWER IS HERE TO STAY!!!! THE SUN WILL NEVER GO AWAY!!!!! (til 5 billion years but hey)






Indeed you are correct s0n.........but thankfully, it will be a decidedly fringe source of power!!!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 15, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Who's not laughing?



I guess Germany doesn't know about the 97%.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 15, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> I know I just lost some intelligence just trying to cogently assess that last post by fuffa0nutter. please save yourself time by not reading it.
> 
> it's only point worth mentioning is that he made his own graphy in gradeschool without mommy's hep. it shows what energy is being consumed according to his polling and research. His funding was two cookies, a milk and a nap.
> 
> ...



So --- lemme get this straight.. Those folks in Germany ALREADY burdened with bulging costs of subsidized non-workable solar and wind *just need more SOLAR*.. No coal plants required. Leave the nuclear plants shuttered. 

Is that what youre selling this week?? 

Want to stake some lives and one of the worlds biggest economies on that??


----------



## polarbear (Jan 16, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> gnarlylove said:
> 
> 
> > Solar prices have declined 100 times since the 70s; whereas oil has steadily risen to nearly 100x (from 3 dollars/barrel in '72 to $95 today).
> ...




No matter how often you explain what it takes to supply *power on demand* along comes another idiot who has no clue what`s involved.
Here we got yet another idiot:


> SOLAR @ .74 cents/WATT
> 
> That roughly equates our variable gas, coal and oil price per WATT today!


First of all that $ .74 per watt is just the cost of the solar panel and all that will give you is DC volts....it does not include the rest of the hardware such as the inverter to convert DC to AC
A commercial > than 10 KW system currently *costs $ 4.87 per watt in the US not $ 0.74 per watt *
Price per watt - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> Solar panels are currently selling for as low as US$0.70c a watt (7-April-2012) in industrial quantities; the balance of system  costs (inverters, racks, wiring, marketing) made the median price in  2011 of large (>100 kW) systems $2.60/watt in Germany and *$4.87/watt  in the US*


...and the $ 2.60 per watt in Germany does not include the heavy "green energy tax"-subsidies foisted on the taxpayer.

It takes a liberal idiot with no clue how things work to believe that all it takes to generate power is a solar panel:


> GO SOLAR POWER!!!!!!!!!!! GO flower power...


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 16, 2014)

You only GET $0.78/watt price if you buy a square mile of it.. That's how economically challenged a leftist is.. 

So there's 640 acres per square mile. How much you wanna pay for that? I'm sure when you work out the cost per watt INCLUDING the land and the utility access --- you get a whole 'nother figure.. 

I'll leave that to Gnarly to figure out... 
How to Calculate Energy Per Acre for Solar Panels | eHow


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 16, 2014)

polarbear, you couldn't be more helpful and intelligent. I want to note my tone was derived from the tone of kook so I wasn&#8217;t intending serious debate but all the better!

I appreciate the lesson in I'm an idiot and for foisting me into the liberal camp. I thought I vehemently disagreed with both parties but thanks for helping me realize I'm just another lazy liberal. Those are the two most important points that matter to you (and anyone on this thread) for those terms really set the stage for your dismal or agreement. Quoting Sunspot, Dept. of Energy was just icing, it didn&#8217;t matter if it was true and no longer is&#8212;you would have found any info just to fit your resistance&#8212;instead of pursuing more ethical ways of &#8220;mining&#8221; energy. 

First off, your info is no longer accurate as solar has advanced significantly in 2013. Allow me to also use Wikipedia&#8212;grid parity is what we're assuming in being able to compare the apples and oranges of price per watt:

"Everyone wants to talk about &#8220;grid parity&#8221; &#8211; I&#8217;ve banned that phrase from the lexicon of First Solar. Electricity has value only at a point in time and a geographic place . There is no magic number that describes the true economic cost of electricity. You may have a tariff structure that describes it that way, but that is not the reality, and frankly, sophisticated power markets don&#8217;t operate like that. So you have to look at time of day, season and location to determine the true cost of power, and there are lots of times of day, seasons and locations where solar is economic today without subsidy. So our focus is to find those places, find those times of day, and find those market structures where we can apply ourselves."
First Solar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

So it isn&#8217;t so easy to compare in the first place. This is my main argument: apples and oranges. Allow me to develop it robustly later but let's assume we can compare solar to fossil fuels. $4.87 is 2011. It's 2014. The cost of solar manufacturing has declined significantly in the last 30 months. So has the efficiency in solar power transfer to electricity: just shy of 19%.This is in contrast to your data which had at best a 17.3% transfer rate but the average had to be less given older models with less efficient rates. Hence 4.87 is obviously going to rapidly decrease as time progresses and has.

Indeed, we aren&#8217;t even comparing the same relevant data. Solar is on average 74 cents per watt (and is as low as 65 cents. Predicted to be 52 cents by 2015&#8212;see same Wikipedia page). After the panels are installed and transferring energy, the average price per watt is 74 cents. This is how coal, oil, and gas ppw are determined. We don&#8217;t factor how much it took to ship the coal from WV or how much dynomite it took to blow up the mountain and disel to power the machinery.

You are factoring in the overall cost, which is a different figure and is necessarily higher. Both of us are right. Or at least you were but now 4.87 is inaccurate as an outdated 2011 number, not 2013 or better yet, 2014 number.  Give me some figures with coal or other FF that calculate the total cost of extraction, cleaning, shipping, burning and distribution.

One thing we do know is solar price will continue to decline for private and commercial use. Oil, coal and gas have been in place for centuries but will only continue to rise as time goes on, unless we subsidize it more . The fossil fuel industry already receives billions in subsidies to lower the cost of ppw. Solar and other renewable energies are also being subsidized but not nearly as much as fossil fuels. Dept of Energy granted 112 million in subsidies to SunSpot solar. That's a huge difference and yet we don't see gas prices dropping without also rising do we? We can't use linear perspective here, it confuses the issues taking a complex thing and turning it into a turd.

This brings me back to the apples and oranges point. We can calculate the various costs of fossil fuels by how much capital is put in to produce it for consumption. We neglect a fundamental component however: natural capital. There is no free lunch and blowing up moutain tops do not just extract coal: they remove any biology that once lived there. Nature isn't free; there are consequences for extracting fossil fuels that disturb the balance of life, which is a crucial component for the foodchain. The more you disrupt and drill, the more chaos will ensue. Fossil fuels cause wars, droughts, famines and a host of other global and ethical issues that are not included in our price per watt calculations.

Solar has a much lower drain on natural capital. According to TruCost in an UN backed study, in 2008 the top 3,000 companies world wide cost over 2 trillion in environmental damages. In other words the cost of doing business (see TRUCOST | RESEARCH INSIGHT). 

Unfortunately one and a half trillion dollars resulted from co2 emissons. Pavan Sukdhev, a leader in India&#8217;s natural capital calculations, argues we must take this more complete understanding and mold it into policy in the form of strict fines and reduction of subsidies to the sectors doing the most damage. That excludes solar but definitely includes fossil fuel extraction. Why? Because fossil fuels cost us integrity of the environment which is a crucial component for climate stability.

Don&#8217;t agree that the environment is worth calculating? It&#8217;s simple economics, here&#8217;s one example:

The damage of deforestation in China resulted in a drought in the 97 then flooding of the Yangtze River in the 98. This took a serious toll on the local and even national economy leaving 14 million homeless and destroying villages. It was because the water would normally be absorbed into the root systems of the forest but with those systems lacking hindsight revealed logging companies and ensuing deforestation were the culprit. Calculating the loss of waterways, loss of agricultural productivity with millions of acres flooded, damage to communities etc. resulting from the drought and flood means the cost to natural capital was twice the cost of timber. However, the price of timber did not reflect this. Neither does the cost of oil or coal reflect the damage it has caused by upsetting the balance in the Gulf and reducing fishing. Nor does coal reflect the cost of over a week of contaminated water in WV. That&#8217;s significant loss despite every penny of &#8220;profit."
Notably PUMA released in 2011 its report on the cost of doing business including natural capital which identified 94 million dollars of damage to the environment. Otherwise, their profits would not reflect the obvious depletion that is going on by extracting fossil fuels.

So our data has yet to reflect the true total cost of a company&#8217;s operation or how solar and fossil fuels stack up. One can be sure though, fossil fuels will continue to dwindle as solar and its technology becomes cheaper, more efficient, and increasingly the single smart choice for sunny areas. Perhaps we can propose a pipeline that carries energy gathered in sunny places to Ohio or other places with less than 150 sunny days. Why not? They are proposing to do it with natural gas.

Sorry for not being able to keep it simple but unless you profit from being employed by fossil fuel industry, why do you resist using the sun as energy (or do you)? It&#8217;s price per watt may be a bit pricey today, but in 2 decades, solar will undoubtedly come to challenge the energy market. It will happen. The sun is not leaving and if it did, we would&#8217;nt have to worry about living anymore now would we?


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 16, 2014)

Gnarly::

Glad that you've been helped by this forum.. I read every word.. I expect that solar prices will decline much as marijuana prices will eventually decline and eventually both will be cheaper than the taxes that are applied to the product. 

But since you couldn't answer the question as to WHY Germany (or China for that matter) NEEDED MASSIVE new build-ups of coal plants DESPITE all  this encouraging solar economics --- I'm still undecided as to whether I should INVEST in solar technology..  Take a look at the following chart and tell me --- whether I should buck the collective wisdom and buy at the bottom... 







Why not invest $BILLs in a power source that can produce power 6 hours a day? Somedays... If it doesn't rain or snow. Or it isn't too cloudy. Or if I live where the sun is high enough on the horizon during winter? 

Let those evil fossil-eating conservatives pay for the OTHER power plant that I need idling and wasteful to GUARANTEE the power for my emergency operation at the hospital..

The subsidies are NO LONGER the issue. You folks have been brainwashed into accepting that "HIGHWAYS" are a fossil fuel subsidy as are "payments for Low Income Energy Allowances".. The only fossil fuels competing with solar are COAL and NAT GAS. And the subsidies involved THERE are at MORE than parity for solar and wind. That chart above, the FAILURE of US industry to sustain its lead in solar panel production, the Europeans pulling the plug on renewable subsidies, all should inform you that SOMETHING is wrong with you perception about the EQUALITY OF UTILITY between solar and what you think --- it replaces.. 

*It is NOT "an alternative".. It is a PEAKER TECHNOLOGY, that can only be used in limited geographical areas, and only with GUARANTEED quick response and RELIABLE power backing it up...* 

I'm all for it.. As long as it's OFF THE GRID...  Use it to make hydrogen -- off grid..  Use it to desalinize water -- off grid.. Use it to make other biofuels for transportation --- off grid.


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm not here to make economic decisions for you. I hope you make all the money in the world, I have little use for it.

I don't live in your world of this versus that. I have a keen intellect and have no concern for how you label. Like the horse shit about highways. I never once expressed that view but as long as you can label or categorize something as x then you can easily agree or disagree and rationality follows your intial categorization. You can never accept a future where fossil fuels won't be necessary. You cannot envision the ability to store electricity garnered from sun in California and have it shipped to whereever needed (shipped is merely a vehicle, not a literal FEDEX). Since you cannot think without serious political constraints, then I have no interest in meeting your demands for answering your questions. I quickly learned that this forum is mostly filled with people dedicated to maintaining their belief system and wild egos, not here to participate in honest intellectual dialogue and scholarly decorum. Almost 100% of the posts contain incoherent or irrelevant name calling and other absurdities that have no room for honest personal inquiry. But given the size of your ego, you'll understand this as some leftist jive and can therefore digest it or dismiss it. So I'm ignoring more and more posters on here because its not worth my time. I respect you as a person, as with anyone, but as a deeply convicted individual who is swallowed by his necessity of being right, I have no interest, no time to spend going back and forth on the same point

edit: i know that I don't know. I don't have all the solutions but I'm aiming to have obvious natural solutions flourish in a lively dialogue. It couldn't be more clear you intend to stifle this dialogue by lumping what I say in with leftist cultists nonsense. You are dwelling in your own cultist ego if you cannot tell. Whatever lifetime of work and academics you've achieved, if money has been central to it, you've lived the life I acknowledge as personally corrupting and weakens resolve to strive for a better, freer, more aware, more loving self. It seeks private gain first and concerns itself with justice as an afterthought to money. I don't deny you have lived a noble life but until you drop your thick veil, I vote to pass.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 16, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> I'm not here to make economic decisions for you. I hope you make all the money in the world, I have little use for it.
> 
> I don't live in your world of this versus that. I have a keen intellect and have no concern for how you label. Like the horse shit about highways. I never once expressed that view but as long as you can label or categorize something as x then you can easily agree or disagree and rationality follows your intial categorization. You can never accept a future where fossil fuels won't be necessary. You cannot envision the ability to store electricity garnered from sun in California and have it shipped to whereever needed (shipped is merely a vehicle, not a literal FEDEX). Since you cannot think without serious political constraints, then I have no interest in meeting your demands for answering your questions. I quickly learned that this forum is mostly filled with people dedicated to maintaining their belief system and wild egos, not here to participate in honest intellectual dialogue and scholarly decorum. Almost 100% of the posts contain incoherent or irrelevant name calling and other absurdities that have no room for honest personal inquiry. But given the size of your ego, you'll understand this as some leftist jive and can therefore digest it or dismiss it. So I'm ignoring more and more posters on here because its not worth my time. I respect you as a person, as with anyone, but as a deeply convicted individual who is swallowed by his necessity of being right, I have no interest, no time to spend going back and forth on the same point
> 
> edit: i know that I don't know. I don't have all the solutions but I'm aiming to have obvious natural solutions flourish in a lively dialogue. It couldn't be more clear you intend to stifle this dialogue by lumping what I say in with leftist cultists nonsense. You are dwelling in your own cultist ego if you cannot tell. Whatever lifetime of work and academics you've achieved, if money has been central to it, you've lived the life I acknowledge as personally corrupting and weakens resolve to strive for a better, freer, more aware, more loving self. It seeks private gain first and concerns itself with justice as an afterthought to money. I don't deny you have lived a noble life but until you drop your thick veil, I vote to pass.



There is the general welfare of society and actually lives at stake in being RIGHT sometimes. We don't have the liberty of being laid back free thinkers on everything.

From a science/engineering standpoint -- it's always the physics/calculator nerds that are the wild-eye sci-fi consuming dreamers.  THey KNOW how to control their fantasies. And temper their imaginations with physical laws and limits.  You -- apparently need a grounding tether.. Not a cheap shot.. Just suggesting that if you HAVE a burning interest in these issues --- you should DEVELOP them.. Just like a good fiction writer would do the research.  Won't compromise your principles.. I promise you.. 

So don't worry about my motivations about getting to where I've gotten. It's been entirely PRINCIPLED and rewarding without considering money..


----------



## polarbear (Jan 16, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> polarbear, you couldn't be more helpful and intelligent. I want to note my tone was derived from the tone of kook so I wasnt intending serious debate but all the better!
> 
> I appreciate the lesson in I'm an idiot and for foisting me into the liberal camp. I thought I vehemently disagreed with both parties but thanks for helping me realize I'm just another lazy liberal. Those are the two most important points that matter to you (and anyone on this thread) for those terms really set the stage for your dismal or agreement. Quoting Sunspot, Dept. of Energy was just icing, it didnt matter if it was true and no longer isyou would have found any info just to fit your resistanceinstead of pursuing more ethical ways of mining energy.
> 
> ...



Okay I apologize for that:


> I want to note my tone was derived from the tone of kook so I wasnt intending serious debate but all the better!


It`s just that I`m getting a bit tired of having to explain the difference between a home-brew solar or wind turbine setup and what it takes to tie a significant amount of power to a power grid.
I did that for a living, so I`m pretty sure I can tell you a bit more than what you can get from Wikipedia.
So I`ll explain it here one more time.
A power grid has to supply power on demand, which means it has to be able to INSTANTLY ramp up if the grid demand goes up.
Power plants do this by ramping up their turbines, such as the wicket gates or the fuel racks if it`s a large Diesel, like they have in remote areas.
That`s not a problem because in a hydro-electric plant you got enough pen-stock pressure to generate the extra torque which is needed to keep the power at 60 Hz and in phase with the rest of the grid.
It works the  same goes for coal or gas fired power plants, but with wind or solar you don`t have that buffer, because you can`t call for more wind or more sun...which is why every country that has attempted to tie "renewable" to their power grid has to keep so called "spinning reserves"...which are hydro- driven,  gas or coal fired power plants on-line to absorb the load increase.
Read up on "spinning reserves"...here is a quicky:
Spinning reserve



> Perhaps we can propose a pipeline that carries energy gathered in sunny  places to Ohio or other places with less than 150 sunny days. Why not?  They are proposing to do it with natural gas.


I tell you why not. But first you`l have to understand what a "power factor" is and then you will understand what happens if you try to increase the distance with HVAC. 
here is another quicky-lesson:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81n7HrLn3Ng"]electrical power factor - YouTube[/ame]
A long AC transmission line is a resistive and an inductive load.
The US is not set up like our grid in Canada where most of our power comes from very distant hydro plants way up north.
We use HVDC not AC and then convert that back to HV-AC in converter stations which are close to the heavy users...
But none of that will help you with the problem you got with wind or solar when large loads suddenly come on line,...you`ll need enough spinning reserves else you`ll have a cascading power grid failure.
In addition to that the sun does not shine at night in Ohio but most industrial users do run a night shift!...and as long as that is so you can`t base a power grid on solar or wind.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 16, 2014)

Im laughing......in a nutshell, the reason the AGW nutters are losing is simple economics.


----------



## polarbear (Jan 16, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Who's not laughing?



It`s funny you should mention that, because nobody in Germany is laughing any more.
First the investors who put their money into "Prokon" went into shock and awe when it came out today, that the Prokon "wind energy" corporation is going  bankrupt :
Prokon: Verbraucher geben Entwarnung für Stromkunden - SPIEGEL ONLINE


> *Zigtausende Prokon-Anleger müssen um ihr Geld bangen. Für die  Stromkunden des von Insolvenz bedrohten Unternehmens geben  Verbraucherschützer aber Entwarnung: Selbst im schlimmsten Fall hielte  sich ihr finanzieller Schaden in engen Grenzen.*


And then this bit of news:
Höhere Ökostrom-Umlage für Braunkohle-Tagebau - SPIEGEL ONLINE


> *                                 Energiewende: Massive Öko-Rabatte für Braunkohle-Konzerne*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The German coal industry is raking in massive rebates since wind and solar can`t close the gap when the German "Green Party" pushed the nuclear power plant closures.
Germans are furious, because that party is a fringe element that usurped to power during the time when they were a coalition partner in a minority Government.
The damage they did was irreversible and now the German taxpayer is on the hook not just paying fat subsidies for wind & solar, but now for coal as well...which nixes the reasons why Germans were told to go with "green energy" to reduce CO2 emissions.
Well that`s what happens when a bunch of communists start running a government as so called "socialists" as was the case when the Soviet Union collapsed and the entire ex-communist East German population could vote in West Germany after the "iron curtain" came down.
Since then we had nothing but minority Governments which had to cater to fringe elements to stay in power...much the same way it works under Obama. One major fuck up after another, which costs our industry and those who make a living in it.
Just like in the US, the lefties in Germany don`t care because all of them get paid out of the public purse and get a free ride.
In the US it`s the    47 % Mitt Romney mentioned that are the bulk of the liberal power base which are pushing the same crap as the German "Green party". The latter got wiped off the political landscape but there is no easy fix  for the damage they did.
It`ll be interesting to see if Obama can push his "green" agenda beyond the point of no return while he is still in office.
That`s the one thing "liberals" are good at, forcing fringe minority views down the throats of the majority....no matter what it is about, energy, legalizing dope, gay weddings, fags parading in public or "teaching" school kids. 
We went through the same bullshit in Canada when the liberals were in power and we are still working on reversing the damage they did after they got wiped out in a 2006  election back-lash.
The problem is that all these bastards we want to get rid off have "public sector jobs" with  public sector union contracts and are hard to get rid off.
The communists with whom they sympathize don`t have that problem, they simply purge and/or  execute all dissenters.
Maybe you should post that socialist agenda video you linked to a couple of month ago again...I forgot the title.


----------



## Abraham3 (Jan 16, 2014)

The Green Party did not "usurp" power in Germany.  They were elected.


----------



## polarbear (Jan 16, 2014)

Abraham3 said:


> The Green Party did not "usurp" power in Germany.  They were elected.



They had 16.7 % of the vote...*they were not elected.*..they  got cabinet seats through a back-room deal with Angela Merkel behind closed doors, which is "usurping" by any standard !
In the last election they got only 8.4 %
If they had been the  "capitalists", you hate so much instead of "greens" then you would not say "they were elected".
Do you have any idea who "Joschka" Fischer, the founder of the German "Green party" is?
He was a fucking terrorist, tied in with the Baader Meinhof group, aka the "Red Army Fraction" and was directly involved in the murder and assassinations this group carried out on behest of the East German Stasi
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joschka_Fischer


> In the _Deutscher Herbst_ (German autumn) of 1977, Germany was rattled by a series of left-wing terrorist attacks by the Red Army Faction (RAF) and Revolutionary Cells (RZ). According to Fischer's own account, witnessing these events, particularly the kidnapping and murder of Hanns-Martin Schleyer and the Entebbe hijacking,[5][6] made him renounce violence as a means for political change. Instead, he became involved in the new social movements and later in the newly founded Green Party, mainly in the state of Hesse.


....and the only reason why he made it in politics instead of going to jail was that by then too many ex-communists like Merkel managed to *USURP *the Federal Republic of Germany after the "re-unification". I know that swine very well, because during that time I served with the BGS....and was given the opportunity to study Chem.Eng...which landed me in Canada.
That`s "Bundesgrenzschutz" if you want to Google it. What Google won`t tell you is how many of these terrorist swines we shot when we became the first federal police in post war west Germany.
You`ll only find it if you add GSG9 after the "BGS":
However by the time this list starts  I was already in Canada doing less violent, but equally interesting things...because by then I was already "too old" for that stuff,...nevertheless my trigger finger still twitches when I come across assholes like the Joschka Fischers we have today. 



> October 17&#8211;18, 1977: Lufthansa Flight 181 was hijacked by four Palestinian terrorists demanding the release of Red Army Faction members. GSG 9 officers stormed the aircraft on the ground in Mogadishu, Somalia, with help from the Somali Army and British SAS and freed all 86 hostages, killing three terrorists and capturing the last one.
> 1982: Arrest of RAF terrorists Mohnhaupt and Schulz.
> June 27, 1993: Arrest of RAF terrorists Birgit Hogefeld and Wolfgang Grams in Bad Kleinen. The theory that Wolfgang Grams was executed in revenge for the death of GSG 9 operative Michael Newrzella  during the mission (Grams had shot and killed Newrzella when Newrzella  tried to tackle him) was discredited by the official investigation which  found that Grams committed suicide.
> 1993: Ending of the hijacking of a KLM flight from Tunis to Amsterdam, redirected to Düsseldorf, without firing a single shot.
> ...


Next thing you tell us Germans that you know more about us than we do!

Then again you are a troll and can`t help it....and always have something utterly stupid to say, no matter what the subject...


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 16, 2014)

polarbear, I really appreciated your descriptions. I don't doubt that current solar technology is lacking to provide the necessary 14 terawatts globally. I don't claim we should cease Fossil Fuels today. With that said, I think your info only bolsters the fact that we need to develop better technology for solar.

it's no doubt that as time passes, solar will become more efficient so that eventually we will capture excess photons and transfer them into stored electricity. I don't propose to know the mechanics, but it seems inevitable as long as its possible and I don't think storing electricity from photons is impossible. The point I'm making is let's go ahead and advance this source, along with the rest of renewables so with all sorts of energy sources we can reduce fossil fuel dependence significantly by using apropos sources of energy and effective transportation of stored electricity where possible. Just like their proposing to do with a natural gas pipeline through much of America...making it available throughout whether they live in a frack state or not.


----------



## Abraham3 (Jan 17, 2014)

polarbear said:


> Abraham3 said:
> 
> 
> > The Green Party did not "usurp" power in Germany.  They were elected.
> ...



Did they usurp the government at gunpoint or was it some form of blackmail?  

Making a deal with Angela Merkel is not usurpation.  One would presume she wanted the support of the 8.4% of Germans they represented - they 8.4% o fGermans who did VOTE for them.  It sounds as if you're not crazy about the way your own government works (assuming you actually are a German citizen).


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 17, 2014)

I keep hearing in this thread about how the science is "settled". Well......the AGW crowd should take a bow.

Its having no impact in the real world. Green energy......*relative to fossil fuels*.......is stuck in the mud at about 3%-4% of energy production. Thats called losing........and in the EU, it is curently getting kick in the balls because its too fucking expensive.


Fuel Fix » Ten Reasons Why Coal Is Here to Stay


European Commission Move Away from Climate Protection Goals - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 17, 2014)

The fact that we global warmers have Obama restricting fossil fuels and funding renewables. Well, a partial victory.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jan 17, 2014)

Matthew said:


> The fact that we global warmers have Obama restricting fossil fuels and funding renewables. Well, a partial victory.



it is really --LOL


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 17, 2014)

Matthew said:


> The fact that we global warmers have Obama restricting fossil fuels and funding renewables. Well, a partial victory.



Yes, for liberals, wasting money is a victory.

That makes Obama the biggest winner in history.


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 17, 2014)

Wasting money huh? Ever heard of "How to Spend It" magazine (http://howtospendit.ft.com/)? It's for the rich who have so much money they don't know how to spend it so a magazine helps them. Most if not all the ideas are 100% superfluous to human needs and fulfillment.

Basic science tells us all fossil fuels are limited. Why is it wasting money to avoid the obvious necessity of extracting the last drop of oil--then what do you do? Switch to natural gas till it runs out? Switch to coal till it runs out?
Basic deduction tells us eventually WE MUST use renewables. But since in your limited lifetime fossil fuels are the shit it prevents you from recognizing the obvious deduction. So we should prevent my generation and future generations from experimenting with alternatives that simply cannot be exhausted (aka wasting money).


----------



## polarbear (Jan 17, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> Wasting money huh? Ever heard of "How to Spend It" magazine (http://howtospendit.ft.com/)? It's for the rich who have so much money they don't know how to spend it so a magazine helps them. Most if not all the ideas are 100% superfluous to human needs and fulfillment.
> 
> Basic science tells us all fossil fuels are limited. Why is it wasting money to avoid the obvious necessity of extracting the last drop of oil--then what do you do? Switch to natural gas till it runs out? Switch to coal till it runs out?
> *Basic deduction tells us eventually WE MUST use renewables. But since in your limited lifetime fossil fuels are the shit it prevents you from recognizing the obvious deduction. So we should prevent my generation and future generations from experimenting with alternatives that simply cannot be exhausted (aka wasting money)*.


How the hell did you arrive at that "obvious deduction"..???
Nobody in the oil/gas and coal sector is preventing energy research....and only total idiots would quit using cheaper energy sources right now while we still have them.
It`s not as if the technology that is needed after these resources are eventually exhausted does not exist. There is no point to use it as long as it is more expensive than what we do now.
Doing it your way would be a waste of money and the only way it could be done is not on a unilateral basis.
Are you that naive to think that if the West is dumb enough to switch to a more expensive energy source right now, that Russia, China, India etc will do the same?....because you say it`s an "obvious deduction" ?
The only way that will ever happen is 
a.) through force of arms or..
b.) once the existing resources are exhausted.

So which do you prefer?
You say:


> I am a fanatic lover of liberty, considering it the condition under which intelligence, dignity & human happiness can develop; not the purely formal liberty conceded, measured out & regulated by the State



yet that is precisely what you are suggesting !


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 17, 2014)

polarbear said:


> Nobody in the oil/gas and coal sector is preventing energy research....and only total idiots would quit using cheaper energy sources right now while we still have them.


I'd think lobbying to loosen EPA regulations and increasing subsidies for fossil fuels is an indirect hit on renewables. But I agree, fossil fuels are mainly looking out for themselves and are relatively unconcerned for the development of solar or lack therein.

Where we disagree is that cheapest=best. But arguing this point with you would be rather unproductive use of my time so I'll just say thank you for lucidly identifying a linchpin in your argument and mine.

I'd argue there are reasons to spend more money now to help lower costs making solar cheapest (which as we agree is inevitable but disagree if its in a decade or 200 years from now). In other words, spending more now can also help reduce or prevent negative consequences--which we disagree. It's like fighting terrorism in one aspect. You spend tons of money preventing what hasn't necessarily been manifested in the hope that it alleviates potential chaos in the future. I don't think climate change is all that debatable, it's a matter of if its rapidly changing due to industry and consumption or if it's just a blip that the last 15 years were hottest on record and will be duly noted by historians and climatologists only.


I think you confused what my obvious deduction was. I was referring to the simple matter of fact that eventually fossil fuels will either be exhausted or will no longer be the cheapest source. Thus renewables will eventually succeed and supersede unrenewable sources, by either becoming cheaper/more efficient/or we just plain run out of fossil fuels.

I never commented on other countries accepting anything. For clarification I am speaking about America and not other countries or whether they would follow America in energy.




> I am a fanatic lover of liberty, considering it the condition under which intelligence, dignity & human happiness can develop; not the purely formal liberty conceded, measured out & regulated by the State





polarbear said:


> yet that is precisely what you are suggesting !



Those are two separate goals. One is the ultimate goal where no state is oppressing anyone and that community reps only have power from below (don't forget social pressure to conform to certain demeanors must also virtually cease as they also control and inhibit liberty).

Suggesting this in our modern times would attract a large hissy fit and be altogether inappropriate or impossible. Once must understand the difference between the abstract "how we think the world should be" and "what's best for the concrete world." So I think the feasible option in promoting liberty is inching closer towards more readily available options that may indeed support a state. However, I know ultimately my goal is liberty for all but my immediate goals are to act where it's feasible. This includes defending the rights of every human for clean water and food and that is best exercised by bolstering welfare state in the current political climate and by my volunteerism.

Dismantling the state tomorrow would be idiotic, we can both agree there.


----------



## westwall (Jan 17, 2014)

Abraham3 said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > Abraham3 said:
> ...








Why blackmail of course.... the bread and butter methodology of the unskilled.


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 17, 2014)

westwall said:


> Abraham3 said:
> 
> 
> > polarbear said:
> ...


 
As opposed to the way the republicans tried to extort concessions out of the government by threatening, and then carrying out the threat to shut the government down?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 17, 2014)

Time for us warmers to write to the noaa and ask them to make up scientific and repeatable experiments on the greenhouse effect of co2.

They need to post a link to it within every paper, news report and article they make.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 17, 2014)

The skeptics are winning because of confusion....

Science can win by using science to show the common man how co2 works within experimental form that the skeptics can't spin. Next we have to show the complexity of the system and this is why we have to teach people how the positive forcing is part of a larger forcing that is our climate system....

The common man doesn't understand that oceans have huge effects
The common man doesn't understand that the climate of one place that is normally 20f during January can warm up to 25f = more snow. Simply because the air can hold more moisture.
The common man doesn't understand and it is the jobs of the noaa to make him understand.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 17, 2014)

Not so much that the common man doesn't understand.

More that the common man just doesn't give a shit.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 17, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> Wasting money huh? Ever heard of "How to Spend It" magazine (http://howtospendit.ft.com/)? It's for the rich who have so much money they don't know how to spend it so a magazine helps them. Most if not all the ideas are 100% superfluous to human needs and fulfillment.
> 
> Basic science tells us all fossil fuels are limited. Why is it wasting money to avoid the obvious necessity of extracting the last drop of oil--then what do you do? Switch to natural gas till it runs out? Switch to coal till it runs out?
> Basic deduction tells us eventually WE MUST use renewables. But since in your limited lifetime fossil fuels are the shit it prevents you from recognizing the obvious deduction. So we should prevent my generation and future generations from experimenting with alternatives that simply cannot be exhausted (aka wasting money).



*Wasting money huh?*

Yes, wasting money.

*Basic science tells us all fossil fuels are limited. Why is it wasting money to avoid the obvious necessity of extracting the last drop of oil-*

I can heat my house for $200 a month using fossil fuels.
Spending $1000 a month on renewables, because fossil fuels are "limited", would be wasting money. You're free to waste your money in that manner, if it somehow makes you feel better.

*So we should prevent my generation and future generations from experimenting with alternatives*

No one is preventing you from experimenting with your own money.
Please leave my money out of it.

*that simply cannot be exhausted (aka wasting money)*

If your inexhaustible energy is several times more expensive than my exhaustible energy, your energy must be superior to mine.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 17, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody in the oil/gas and coal sector is preventing energy research....and only total idiots would quit using cheaper energy sources right now while we still have them.
> ...



*I'd think lobbying to loosen EPA regulations and increasing subsidies for fossil fuels *

What subsidies for fossil fuels? Where?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 17, 2014)

Matthew said:


> The skeptics are winning because of confusion....
> 
> Science can win by using science to show the common man how co2 works within experimental form that the skeptics can't spin. Next we have to show the complexity of the system and this is why we have to teach people how the positive forcing is part of a larger forcing that is our climate system....
> 
> ...



How about a list of things that would falsify AGW?

As it stands now......
more rain = AGW
less rain = AGW
colder = AGW
warmer = AGW
floods = AGW
droughts = AGW

Is there anything this incredible AGW cannot do?


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 17, 2014)

> The IEA&#8217;s latest estimates indicate that fossil-fuel consumption subsidies worldwide amounted to $544 billion in 2012


 from IEA - Energy Subsidies

In America alone the number ranges from 14 billion to 52 billion.

I wish it mattered but whatever I say means nothing to you. Your brain experiences perceived resistance and hence you respond to where you can find holes. I congratulate you for working with what you've got, I hope you continue to expand and maybe someday I'll be able to join you on top of Mount Right All The Time. I'd think it gets boring up there though, always looking down. You must be awfully courageous to repeat what you've heard about the caricatures of climate change.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 17, 2014)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > The skeptics are winning because of confusion....
> ...



Climate change, changes the weather patterns. So you can get more rain in one area and less for another.

Don't you understand this?


----------



## polarbear (Jan 17, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > _
> ...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 17, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



When has climate not changed?
Can you show a period of time when rain in all areas was unchanging?

Yes, I understand unfalsifiable claims.
It's the opposite of science.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 17, 2014)

Climate has always changed. The debate we're having is how fast and why it is happening.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 17, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> > The IEAs latest estimates indicate that fossil-fuel consumption subsidies worldwide amounted to $544 billion in 2012
> 
> 
> from IEA - Energy Subsidies
> ...



*fossil-fuel consumption subsidies worldwide*

Yes, it's awful that governments give money to poor people to buy energy.
They should give them solar panels instead.
That would cost more, always a liberal goal, while giving less benefit to the end user.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 17, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Climate has always changed. The debate we're having is how fast and why it is happening.



Always changed? Even before we used fossil fuels? How is that possible?

How fast did that old change occur? How large is your data set?


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 17, 2014)

To tired tonight to post.......but be back for another episode of AGW k00k pwning sometime tomorrow.


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 17, 2014)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Yes, it's awful that governments give money to poor people to buy energy.
> They should give them solar panels instead.
> That would cost more, always a liberal goal, while giving less benefit to the end user



First you don't believe subsidies exist and then you just hop skip and jump to bashing liberals. I'd recommend a new tune, or challenge yourself to do something you wouldn't normally do like ride a bike or go for a walk. Maybe you do already and I'm glad for you.


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 18, 2014)

Solar bear, I can call you that right cuz you just blinded me with some stuff I don't find relevant to my main argument. I knew I should have never made a passing comment on subsidy because you took that sentence and used it as the base for your whole reply.

I don't care to talk about tax credits and the fact that I know ceasing fossil fuels today is stupid. I don't know how many times I have to sternly warn against wildly unfeasible change in our complex socio-economic structure. Why must you keep insisting on strawmen and caricatures? I wager it's the only way you can reply and still have some counter point, otherwise, god forbid we agree on a very simple point. Let me go over it one more time, it's super simple logic.

You keep expanding my points to mean way more than their very berry simple formula.

Fossil fuels will end.
Therefore in order to supply energy, someday we will have to stop using them.
This can be gradual or it can be forced and abrupt.
We may disagree on the time frame when fossil fuels will cease given population growth and a net increase in consumption but fossil fuels cannot supply energy for more than 500 years at the most conservative estimate.
Thus, it's way ahead of the curve (and evidently your paradigm) to promote renewable energy. Moreover, not only will we inevitably come to depend on renewable energy, it behooves us ethically as well by offering less negative environmental and social impacts (like the coal chemical spill 2 counties from my home or the BP spill etc). These events obviously were bad; PR wise, economically (for the local community) and environmentally. 
Thus I think promoting renewable energy is good for the future and good for humanity. I don't doubt renewable energy can not provide our current energy demands. Does that mean it can or never will? Rhetorical question.

I'm not claiming there arent downfalls like oil will eventually become too expensive to make a profit thus putting slick oilers outta business but what is our goal as civilization anyway? Simply to produce more and consume more? or to make the world a better place in which unnecessary ethical disasters/harms are prevented.

Again, this is a simple a matter of eventuality, I'm NOT saying "SEE LETS STOP FOSSIL FUELS TODAY AND LOOK HOW GOOD IT IS FOR HUMANITY? MMMMHMMM WHOLESOME!" Fuk no I'm not claiming something wild like that, I'm merely noting how perceptive it is to push for renewable energy because it is inevtiable. So why keep resisting it? Not rhetorical.

I don't want to discuss the details of applying renewable energy without you first understanding my argument. Have you got it?
When I say renewables I mean solar, wind, hydro, geo-thermal, nuclear, algae and other not yet invented sources. When I envision America using renewables, I simply mean that we must use all the sources available and pool them together to produce a sensible energy grid for the whole US. Using geography and climate to a region's advantage instead of depending on coal to be shipped cross country or even using that coal if it's sensible for the region. I'm talking of course ideally, which is different from what I propose happen today: keep using coal.

I do not doubt we can supplement fossil fuels with renewables and we are, right now, providing some 3%. So my main argument is that someday fossil fuels will be a supplement to renewables instead of the other way around where fossil fuels only account for 10% or so of energy consumption.  This is inevitable and necessary, this is my main argument and has thus far gone mostly unchallenged.

I want to be clear I know renewable companies are given money directly and not fossil fuels technically. However, it is naive to think fossil fuel companies don't benefit from various types of subsidies and that makes up a significant portion of their sales. There are about 7 ways subsidies can be dished out, I mean we read the same wikipedia page. Just because you are not being handed a check doesn't mean that fossil fuel industry is not benefiting from a subsidy. Are you playing me or yourself for a chump?

Come on people now, smile on your brother. Everybody get together and try to love one another, right now.


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 18, 2014)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > The skeptics are winning because of confusion....
> ...


 
Yes.  It cannot freeze over the equator.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 18, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> Solar bear, I can call you that right cuz you just blinded me with some stuff I don't find relevant to my main argument. I knew I should have never made a passing comment on subsidy because you took that sentence and used it as the base for your whole reply.
> 
> I don't care to talk about tax credits and the fact that I know ceasing fossil fuels today is stupid. I don't know how many times I have to sternly warn against wildly unfeasible change in our complex socio-economic structure. Why must you keep insisting on strawmen and caricatures? I wager it's the only way you can reply and still have some counter point, otherwise, god forbid we agree on a very simple point. Let me go over it one more time, it's super simple logic.
> 
> ...





Very touching.

Unfortunately, what matters in the real world are "costs" which to folks on the far left is but an afterthought. Thankfully for the rest of us, costs do matter, thus, fossil fuels will continue to dominate for many decades.......its not even debatable.

It is rare that I venture into fantasyland,.......a perpetual condition for my AGW pals in here......but it would indeed be nice if government got the fuck out of the way and allowed the energy marketplace to be innovative and create energy that is far more efficient and can compete in the market against fossil fuels. But the market is rigged for the government to push the stoopidest nonsense idea of the 20th century: renewables. The EU is finally in the last couple of years coming around to the reality that sticking with renewables means their economies cant compete, thus, you are seeing places like Germany returning to coal big time ( plant of links in this thread ). The whole of China is nothing but a huge coal pit. Renewables being anything except fringe energy is a total fantasy........just off the hook thinking.......which also, by the way, is why the title of this thread is such a facial slam dunk AND why the consensus science isn't mattering in the real world. It is filed in the "IT IS WHAT IT IS" file.

Right now, we have the same dynamic that existed in the 1050's and 1940's in the car industry. You had the big 3 and anybody venturing into the competition area was squashed. BS renewables are protected because a lot of people have big bucks invested. Only the AGW nutters think that renewables are about helping the environment and that green energy is NOT a special interest.......as if Al Gore's intentions are noble. You cant take on real problems in the world when people have their heads up their asses and prefer to exist in the Land of MakeyUppey. It would be nice to see the AGW community come up with Plan B and advocate for an alternative........but does anybody see a smidge of evidence that this is happening?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 18, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, it's awful that governments give money to poor people to buy energy.
> ...



Yes, when liberals whine about oil companies getting subsidies and they post proof of poor people getting subsidies, I have to laugh.


----------



## polarbear (Jan 18, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> SOLAR POWER IS HERE TO STAY!!!! THE SUN WILL NEVER GO AWAY!!!!! (til 5 billion years but hey)




Then you must be talking about this kind of sun:


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 18, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Time for us warmers to write to the noaa and ask them to make up scientific and repeatable experiments on the greenhouse effect of co2.
> 
> They need to post a link to it within every paper, news report and article they make.



Nope...  Wouldnt help..  Arguments AGAINST AGW have nothing to do with denying the GHouse..  It has to do with the LEAPS to conclusions,  the hysterical headlines, the Magic Multiplers that turn a 1degC problem into a 6degC problem..  I will of course run up the whitemflag when all that ceases and a comprehensive  Climate Model DOES show that those multipliers exist and that the climate system is as fragile as AGW claims that it is..


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 18, 2014)

Gnarlyone----

Youve made lots of assertions that are not capable of being defended...  Foremost that your list of alternatives ARE TRULY alternatives.. With the exception of geothermal of course,  which YOU LOVE and BLESS -- even tho its a dirty mining operation that uses FRACKING.  You never answered as to how your principles can reconcile that..

Then you never answered why those futuristic GREENS in Germany are stuck building more and new coal plants if youve got a real solution for alternatives.  Its a true fable in which your facts are wrong, but the script gets a rewrite..

As for your assertion of how much cheaper renewables are gonna be and how the world is gonna STORE solar energy so that a supermarket can finally be powered thru the night,  I encourage you to COMMENT on THIS THREAD.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/energy/323039-renewables-now-more-expensive-in-cali.html#post8110964


Because as you will see there, you havent even BEGUN to see the REAL costs of putting too much flaky renewable power on the grid..  How environmentally friendly are football field size buildings filled to the brim with battery waste? Adding $bills to the cost of what renewables Cali ALREADY has..  Or as PBear has shown us from Germany,  tearing up complete pristine mountainsides to plumb them for a lossy water storage solution.

Spare me the Unicorns and drama  --- and get a grip on realities.   Your list of alternatives is history.. These things will only ever be peakers and unique to a few geographies for the foreseeable future..  Unless of course society collapses and doesnt require RELIABLE power anymore..

You seem also to ignore solutions that TODAY would address your concerns like 3rd gen nuclear and hydrogen fuel..  Thats what MY LIST of after fossil looks like..  And mine would work tomorrow AND solve most all of your concerns..  Those are TRUE alternatives....


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 18, 2014)

Tenn, you mistake, as you naturally do, my position for some easily debunked strawman. You tacitly refuse to acknowledge that fundamentally the world will come to depend on renewables and will slowly or rapidly reduce dependence on limited, nonrenewable resources. We will necessarily adapt to greener methods as they become discovered, available and cheaper.

So I keep asking why resist this change so persistently? I've continually suggested a broad approach following geography's lead and as time goes on technology can help make energy transfer more efficient and will also enable this excess energy to be distributed throughout the grid for more distant regions. I don't know why you don't think solar cannot be stored/captured for later use of distributed to further away regions.


> Large Concentrating Solar Power plants create the thermal energy equivalent to conventional fossil fuel power plants. After the sun sets, CSP plants generate electricity from cost-effective thermal storage, providing 24-hour service to the power grid.


from Solar Energy and Energy Independence They go on to say there 10,000 square miles of solar could make California energy independent. I don't think we should necessarily fund and build this now but I think we should fund efficiency research so we can make this truly feasible. Perhaps integrating a global solar grid since the sun is always out somewhere may make sense as we learn more.

I don't know why you insist I offer EITHER 100% CLEAN energy OR NOTHING. I have repeated throughout this thread that I am not insisting on terminating fossil fuels and techniques overnight. I think there is the sensible way to approach these matters instead of  "my way or the highway." Some methods are less damaging than others, more ethical than others, but we need to use the ones available to the region. If you have read every word of my posts you'd know am not trying to dismantle our current way of living. I'm suggesting appropriate change for real problems but undue political strife gets in the way, once again.

Mentioning nuclear and hydrogen is about the most sensible part of your post. Funny thing is I have consistently claimed nuclear as a solution despite its reputation. Hydrogen is not very well understood as an energy source and so you don't hear much about it. All the better if we develop effective ways for hydrogen energy but for now it's not nearly as far along as solar, wind and a few others. So let's remain feasible and concrete in our approach and not jump to solutions that are momentarily impossible.. That's the same stuff you accuse me of!!

But why focus on hydrogen and nuclear alone? It betrays a solution mentality to keep resisting the idea of various renewable energy sources will necessarily come to dominate the energy market SOMEDAY. Therefore I think it behooves us to push for research and subsidies for this inevitable future. I argue for this also on the basis of ethics: chemical, oil, fracking leaks have harm to humans (e.g. Ecuador children or air quality in Sublete County, WY) and wildlife as well as the almighty economiy (as evident in the Gulf). Fishing is just not like it use to be there.

This is not to confuse my approach with Obama's as "All of the Above" because I discourage 1000's of proposed fracking sites without independent, public surveys of sites and potential risks. It is simply trading problems which you disagree with me on and that is totally fine. But don't make me out to be a hypocrite when it's only you who characterizes my ideas as such.

Moreover, for some reason you anthropomorphize my view by telling me I have blessed certain renewables, which is completely distractive language. Wouldn't you agree? When did I hold the ceremony? Should I hire a planner? It's just not useful but I guess it helps you caricature my views as less valid/unscientific by tacit methodology.

Well, you're very convincing to your pals but don't trick me or yourself. As long as you claim to be an honest thinker, let's think honestly without sophistry. I mean if I played at your level I need to make a mockery out of fossil fuels. Like "Why did you bless the mass destruction of coastal life in the gulf?" Oh wait, you didn't? That's just me distracting from the simple matter that fossil fuels also help mankind...but if I didn't say that second part, it would seem like I'm just advertently ignoring information to gain a political upper hand. That is really poor thinking for such a smart dude.


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 18, 2014)

Once again I need to state I have nothing to comment about Germany. I do not live in Germany and wouldn't claim to know at all what makes up their decision making.

Why did we have slaves or kill people over petty crimes? Just because X happened doesn't make X the right thing to do. Sometimes it takes centuries to realize a certain demeanor or act was wrong or made with incomplete information. Just because Germany did what it did doesn't make it right, it just means they did it with what information was given. Unless you want to argue Germany is infallible, then there is no good reason to assume what Germany DOES is equivalent to what's ULTIMATELY RIGHT, ethical, beautiful, true or good. That is a fallacy, plain and simple.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 18, 2014)

You dont HAVE a strawman.  You dont even have a tiny straw stuffed unicorn..  What you DO have is horrendously bad reading material.  Consisting of bad agiprop for ecofrauds..



> Large Concentrating Solar Power plants create the thermal energy equivalent to conventional fossil fuel power plants. After the sun sets, CSP plants generate electricity from cost-effective thermal storage, providing 24-hour service to the power grid.
> from Solar Energy and Energy Independence They go on to say there 10,000 square miles of solar could make California energy independent. I don't think we should necessarily fund and build this now but I think we should fund efficiency research so we can make this truly feasible. Perhaps integrating a global solar grid since the sun is always out somewhere may make sense as we learn more.



This iis wrong on so many levels, its disgusting.  First off -- America has been " energy independent  for its ELECTRICITY NEEDS for about 100 years.  Unless you wnat to torture the definition of independent, I think were done with that misconception.  Secondly, 10,000 sq miles of solar panels would NOT power California with PV panels for more than 6 hrs a day most days or 10 hrs a day with Solar towers and molten salt storage.  You would still need another 10000 sq miles of battery storage and I sincerely doubt that they calculated correctly in the first place since 1MWatt of PV only produces at best 0.25MWatt of average power for the day..  

You also fly off into Neverland with your Global solar Network.  Because the sun is shining somewhere.. When you FIND better reading sources, we can chat.  Because what you  BELIEVE HERE is not supported at all by engineering or econnomics.   

If you find better reading material,  you would also know the MAJOR hydrogen infrastructure development
Is already underway and most Foreign auto manufacturers are putting larger emphasis on hydrogen electric vehicles..  This would actually be a PHENOMENAL good use of wind and solar OFF GRID to produce this fuel..   No storage required.. The fuel IS the storage..


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 18, 2014)

I don't like it that they spend so much time showing effect and not explaining the science of co2 = those effects.

The fact that I have to search google for experiments that get laughed at is kind of sad for something that is 95% likely to be occurring.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 18, 2014)

IDK........I prefer to navigate in Realville. I believe there is a philosophy forum on this site someplace.


10 predictions for the world's energy future » News » OPB


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 18, 2014)

I do wish they'd show why they change things to people.

Confusion is something the skeptics feed on.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 18, 2014)

Matthew said:


> I do wish they'd show why they change things to people.
> 
> Confusion is something the skeptics feed on.





Damn straight........I feed on the daily barrage of confusion the climate k00ks like to convey. It is at the core of the agenda. Overwhelm the people.....throw as many bombs as possible. Link everything to climate change. Its what any good activist does......attack......attack......attack.

You see it on this forum.......hundreds of threads meant to sway the consensus.....all based upon a bunch of hooey.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 18, 2014)

By the way.......the whole CO2 causation crap is just that.......crap. Its the biggest BS scam the progressives ever invented. ( see GREEN AGENDA links above )




*MYTH 4: Human produced carbon dioxide has increased over the last 100 years, adding to the Greenhouse effect, thus warming the earth.*

FACT: Carbon dioxide levels have indeed changed for various reasons, human and otherwise, just as they have throughout geologic time. Since the beginning of the industrial revolution, the CO2 content of the atmosphere has increased. The RATE of growth during this period has also increased from about 0.2% per year to the present rate of about 0.4% per year,which growth rate has now been constant for the past 25 years. However, there is no proof that CO2 is a measurable driver of global warming, let alone the tiny amount released by humankind. As measured in ice cores dated over many thousands of years, CO2 levels move up and down AFTER the temperature has done so, and thus are the RESULT OF, NOT THE CAUSE of warming.


Effectively, the man-made global warming theorists have put effect before cause &#8212; this completely debunks the entire global warming theory and shows that reducing carbon dioxide emissions is a futile King Canute exercise! Geological field work in recent sediments confirms this causal relationship. There is solid evidence that, as temperatures move up and down naturally and cyclically through solar radiation, orbital and galactic influences, the warming surface layers of the earth's oceans expel more CO2 as a result.


*MYTH 5: CO2 is the most common greenhouse gas. *


FACT: Greenhouse gases form about 3% of the atmosphere by volume. They consist of varying amounts, about 96.5% is water vapour and clouds, with the remainder being trace gases like CO2, CH4, Ozone and N2O. CO2 constitutes about 0.037% of the atmosphere. And then the human portion of that 0.037% is incredibly small.

But isn't CO2 the most important of the greenhouse gases? Nope. Not even close. Most of the greenhouse effect is due to water vapor, which is about 100 times as abundant in the atmosphere as CO2 and thus has a much larger effect.

In summary, water vapour is by far the most important and overwhelming greenhouse gas. Those attributing climate change to CO2 rarely mention these important facts.

What's next? A steam tax when you boil a kettle for your cup of tea?





I Love CO2: Top 15 Climate Myths


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 18, 2014)

Never fails that every time I post up this gem >>>

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBO2IstMi2A]CO2 is a trace gas. - YouTube[/ame]



I laugh my balls off.


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 18, 2014)

Energy independence simply meant not relying on fossil fuels. I wasn't aware how political sensitive you were to that term. You seem to be rubbed raw but all I meant was California is awash in enough sunlight to provide itself sufficient watts from solar alone. It may be larger than 10,000 square miles but as efficiency increases, it may be reduced to half that size. And a basic understanding in how technology develops tells us it will and it has since it was invented.

You can keep talking about unicorns and claiming how you doubt the accuracies of what someone else said. I was merely suggesting a precedence for the idea that solar can provide power to a whole state. Solar is not perfect but will undoubtedly improve and become a major ally in American energy, where appropriate. Why are you so hesitant to admit fossil fuels have serious problems? Or do you admit it has serious problems but resist change? These problems include ethical and environmental impacts as well as the problem of finitude which precludes indefinite use of this ethically and environmentally dubious product. Again, I'm not suggesting we cease this overnight. I am merely registering facts and wondering if you recognize them also.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 18, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> Energy independence simply meant not relying on fossil fuels. I wasn't aware how political sensitive you were to that term. You seem to be rubbed raw but all I meant was California is awash in enough sunlight to provide itself sufficient watts from solar alone. It may be larger than 10,000 square miles but as efficiency increases, it may be reduced to half that size. And a basic understanding in how technology develops tells us it will and it has since it was invented.
> 
> You can keep talking about unicorns and claiming how you doubt the accuracies of what someone else said. I was merely suggesting a precedence for the idea that solar can provide power to a whole state. Solar is not perfect but will undoubtedly improve and become a major ally in American energy, where appropriate. Why are you so hesitant to admit fossil fuels have serious problems? Or do you admit it has serious problems but resist change? These problems include ethical and environmental impacts as well as the problem of finitude which precludes indefinite use of this ethically and environmentally dubious product. Again, I'm not suggesting we cease this overnight. I am merely registering facts and wondering if you recognize them also.





Hey sweets, Im with ya.

In the end, its gotta be all about the costs.


Too.....the whole reliability factor is critical and never even mentioned by the AGW crowd. In early December, 23,000 wind turbines stood still and one million photovoltaic systems stopped work completely. For a whole week, coal, nuclear and gas power plants had to generate an estimated 95 per cent of Germany&#8217;s electricity supply.


Maybe not a problem for the AGW climate crusaders but in the real world, its a pretty big fucking problem!!! Last time I checked, going green shouldn't mean you have to take the chance of being frozen stiff in sub-zero temperatures.


Wind Power: Germany?s Fatal Attraction ? STOP THESE THINGS




The green people never, never, ever tell you some of the potential problems with wind or solar.......as if there were no serious issues.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 18, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> Energy independence simply meant not relying on fossil fuels. I wasn't aware how political sensitive you were to that term. You seem to be rubbed raw but all I meant was California is awash in enough sunlight to provide itself sufficient watts from solar alone. It may be larger than 10,000 square miles but as efficiency increases, it may be reduced to half that size. And a basic understanding in how technology develops tells us it will and it has since it was invented.
> 
> You can keep talking about unicorns and claiming how you doubt the accuracies of what someone else said. I was merely suggesting a precedence for the idea that solar can provide power to a whole state. Solar is not perfect but will undoubtedly improve and become a major ally in American energy, where appropriate. Why are you so hesitant to admit fossil fuels have serious problems? Or do you admit it has serious problems but resist change? These problems include ethical and environmental impacts as well as the problem of finitude which precludes indefinite use of this ethically and environmentally dubious product. Again, I'm not suggesting we cease this overnight. I am merely registering facts and wondering if you recognize them also.



You're not getting the concept that its dark at night and SOLAR  would only power California for 6 or 8 hrs a day..  Dont give a fruit HOW MUCH LAND you cover..  What causes this conceptual block of yours?

Show me a MAINSTREAM definition of energy independence that says crap about offing domestic coal and natural gas for electrical generation. Your crappy source of reading material doesnt get a pass to change the meanings of common phrases..

Solar is an OLD tecnology.  Panels are now a commodity item.. I wouldnt be betting the farm on miracles at this point.  What you NEED is less weather and longer days...

You got to catch me in a looser mood to get philosophical about how evil what we have is ---when what we can imagine is obviously always so much better..  Thats usually allowed in education until you hit Middle School, then you get asked to temper your imagination with stuff youve actually learned..


----------



## westwall (Jan 18, 2014)

Matthew said:


> I don't like it that they spend so much time showing effect and not explaining the science of co2 = those effects.
> 
> The fact that I have to search google for experiments that get laughed at is kind of sad for something that is 95% likely to be occurring.









To date the AGW crowd has never once even attempted to show, in the lab, how a miniscule increase in CO2 would do all that they say.  It can be done, it would be expensive, they'd actually have to do some real work (which, IMO is why they havn't done it yet)...oh, and the fact that they know it wouldn't do what they claim of course....that's kind of a biggie too!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 18, 2014)

Westwall, 

You'd think the noaa could afford to do those kinds of experiments and film it.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 19, 2014)

LOL.....meanwhile, look at all the k00k bomb thrower threads in here.......gone in a day or two = fAiL.


Nobody cares.


----------



## polarbear (Jan 19, 2014)

It`s not the planet that matters to these freaks, they have a problem with democracy:






Here is what you get for "Christiana Figueres AND communism"
Let me google that for you



> *UN climate chief: Communism is best to fight global warming*
> 
> United Nations climate chief Christiana Figueres said that democracy is a  poor political system for fighting global warming. Communist China, she  says, is the best model.


She is also advocating :
BBC News - Get your cash out of fossil fuel backed funds says UN climate chief


> *Get your cash out of fossil fuel backed funds says UN climate chief*
> 
> 
> Christiana Figueres has called on investors to pull their money out of fossil fuel linked funds.
> ...


And that we start riding bamboo bikes:






UN climate head Christiana Figueres gets on her bamboo bike at negotiations in Warsaw last year

Here is the speech she gave on Nov 29th 2010:


> *United Nations Framework Convention on Climate Change*
> 
> Christiana Figueres, executive secretary of the U.N. Framework  Convention on Climate Change, gave the opening statement before  delegates from 193 countries gathered in Cancun, Mexico on November 29,  2010 by *invoking the ancient jaguar goddess Ixchel, noting that Ixchel  was not only goddess of the moon,* but also "the goddess of reason,  creativity and weaving. May she inspire you &#8211; because today, you are  gathered in Cancun to weave together the elements of a solid response to  climate change, using both reason and creativity as your tools." She  went on to say to the delegates, *"Excellencies, the goddess Ixchel would  probably tell you that a tapestry is the result of the skilful  interlacing of many threads,"*


You`ve got to be a total libtard not to crack up laughing in view of all this lunacy...
No wonder that most of the Western countries stayed away from the IPCC conventions since 2010,.. or just send minor officials that have no decision making authority.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 19, 2014)

polarbear said:


> It`s not the planet that matters to these freaks, they have a problem with democracy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ive bookmarked that post.  Its now Exhibit A for the extreme whackiness of the IPCC circus. I had no idea she was that far short of a brain..   If Skooks wants to boost the ratings of this thread,  give us more of her..  And tell me how to sign up for everything this crazy person says.    If you read The Onion , PBear --- you couldnt tell the diff between that reality and one of their articles..


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 19, 2014)

Although some of these are hysterically funny..

I like the "Due to Gwarming, Eskimos lose 7% of their words for snow"

The Onion - America's Finest News Source


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 19, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> You're not getting the concept that its dark at night and SOLAR  would only power California for 6 or 8 hrs a day..





> solar-generated power unavailable at times -- like at night, when power demand is greatest.
> The solution is a simple one: Store the sun's energy so you can use it when the sun's not available. Unfortunately, implementing that solution has been extremely problematic -- until a recent breakthrough made solar-energy storage a realistic option for the energy industry.
> 
> In this article, we'll find out how it's possible to efficiently store the power in sunshine so we can access it when the sun sets. We'll also look at the first commercial power plant built to use the technology to find out how the system works.



From HowStuffWorks "Is there a way to get solar energy at night?" I didn't need to read it but it sounds like you do. You keep having a conceptual block that it's impossible and it is but there are ways around it like I've been repeating: store the excess. Not very hard to get but when you have a conceptual blocker like your morning meds, it's understandable and thus I forgive you. Normally I don't engage on a personal level, and it is strictly for humor, but you demand it by throwing mud at me and using words like unicorns.



flacaltenn said:


> Your crappy source of reading material doesnt get a pass to change the meanings of common phrases..


You make me laugh. As if words are so concrete that you can break my back by smacking me hard....at least you're trying. It seems so much depends on a simple phrase. So allow me to be gentlemanly and apologize for using such a politically charged word, it was due to my naivety. So allow me to use a different word as you clean the sand out of your vagina. The context of the word is: a sunny state COULD build enough solar and other renewables to fill in the gap so that the state has little to no use for fossil fuels. I'm arguing this in principle, not as a policy for tomorrow. The potential is there and that is my WHOLE POINT. 

Let me be clear: I am not encouraging building such a system tomorrow, but someday it will be quite feasible and will indubitably replace fossil fuels as they continue to rise in efficiency and new discoveries are made. My conclusion is merely the watts can be generated in certain regions, in princple, to end the need for fossil fuels. It would be too large and inefficient to fund in 2014, but as time goes on it will become a project Americans will build--whether out of necessity or choice is a different matter and time frame.



flacaltenn said:


> Solar is an OLD tecnology. Panels are now a commodity item..



I can see no good reason to mention this. It bears no relevancy and I started this solar debate by posting how solar has improved in efficency since its inception in the early 70s. Please don't just say your inept history lesson just because it makes you look like you are educated and know so much about the issue. I don't doubt you know SOMETHING, but trying to teach me about an irrelevant history lesson just stinks. The reason I point this out is because it seems to be the substance of your posts: posting facts/historical facts and then wrapping it up in a conservative bow using plainly ridiculous language like unicorns, miracles, blessing to name a couple. Or would you rather correct me and say I just listed 3, which is more than a couple. Oh great point Sherlock! Please continue to educate me!



flacaltenn said:


> You got to catch me in a looser mood to get philosophical about how evil what we have is



Another typical overstatement for the sake of strawman. I only said it brings about environmental disasters more so than renewables. It also harms human life more than renewables and hence I call it an ethical issue. Show me some cases like exxon valdez, BP, Ecuador in the 90s-today that have been caused by renewables.

I never said it was evil, which is a typical way for you to exaggerate. I use it daily: I'm not so dumb to bite the hand that provides electric but you assume that also means accepting every chemical, oil, and toxic spill as our duty and never admitting it as an failing. I think it is our ethical obligation to note problems in our conduct when it overtly leads to harm in human life. This is a middle school level discussion, you're right and yet you call it "imagination." The fact is renewables are by definiton more environmentally sound. That necessarily leads to more ethical standards in relation to how it affects humans. That is not imagination, it is very simple reality. Hence, MY WHOLE POINT IS LETS ENCOURAGE ALL RENEWABLES and gradually ween ourselves off fossil fuels now instead of waiting a hundred years from now. THAT'S ALL IVE BEEN SAYING!!!!

The problem you have is you don't live in the world most people live in. You live in your imagination land which you call reality. I can admit when I'm wrong but when you are you just push harder instead of admitting it. Well, good luck, that sounds childish to me but if it works, more power to you for not having to learn the real world and living in your conservative brand of reality. If calling me a liberal makes you feel better, go ahead...after all its about your best argument: "you're a liberal and therefore wrong." Post this perfect argument in St Peter's Cathedral, Tenn is the smartest wisest man alive! After all, you said California needs more "weather." Isn't weather the background condition for which sun or precipitation happens, thus "more weather" makes no sense.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 19, 2014)

California seems to have a surfeit of sunshine just now.

Pity they don't seem to appreciate it.


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 19, 2014)

197075 solar projects ongoing in California.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 19, 2014)

Gnarlyone..  It is STILL a problem of your reading material keeping you from realizing there is no current way to extend solar power thru the night..  Ill wager you never took a look at that thread I posted on grid scale storage and what itakes to store a days energy for just 1000 homes.  $500BILL is what it costs to build that in China.  SUGGEST you view that article.  But now you do a bait and switch and cast all that solar PV work under the bus in favor of Solar Death Ray towers with molten storage.  Im actually waaaay ahead of the howitworks tutorial.  Lemme tell you what they didnt..

1)  No solar thermal towers to my knowledge has been built or is planned to be built that has the storage capacity to carry any appreciable power thru the night. The reason is that the efficiency of production goes down quickly the longer you try to store it..  You reach a point not too many hours out where you had to generate 2 or 3 times the energy to store and release just one unit.. So hours of production are extended for about 4 hours..   This works great in Vegas where the utility doesnt WANT any energy til 10AM BUT wants to extend the generation until 12 PM if possible.

These systems are much more complex than solar PV, cannot be downsized easily and will never be placed in urban environments.  WHY?  Because they are DEATH RAYS.  They roast birds in flight or anything else that flies thru them.  The economics of the salt storage is marginal,  so MOST solar thermal is being fielded without it..  And the downside of flooding a pristine desert floor with molten salt would be a big downer..

Youd do well to lay off the heel nipping until you ACTUALLY KNOW what remedial work I require.  Because again,  youre depending on cruddy incomplete sources of information for your feelings about how ready we are to produce any alternatives fromthat list you have..  Right now..  The only alternative you got is a dirty fracking operation with very limited geoplacement.

Just curious.. so most people dont live in reality?  Like I told you--- engineers and scientists are the largest consumers of sci-fi and techno commercial fantasy..  But they LIVE AND WORK in this zip code called the Real World.... Please make a short list of all my errors and mistakes, because I constantly strive for none at all..  your help is greatly appreciated...


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 19, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> 197075 solar projects ongoing in California.



Thats cou ting every roof top application.  The major projects are getting delayed or canned.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 19, 2014)

I am suspending my fight for global warming until the pause is over. When we have a few number ones and twos in a roll I may come back to it...Skooks is right as the public isn't amused and I hope the noaa, nws and ipcc can figure this out. 

I'll post the monthly data but won't anything else. I like following it and the sea ice as I am interested in the planet.

-Sea ice
-monthly temperature

That can be natural or not and I aren't stopping ever. 

The godforsaken ipcc, noaa and outwards needs to spend some real time on proving their damn science. People like me should have a easy job.


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 19, 2014)

Whether 1C or 3-4C, we will know what that does in 50 years time: nothing, a little or a lot. With expected medical improvements I think its reasonable to expect most of us will live to know. Wonder what we will be saying then!?

As for renewable sources of energy, they will be developed to sustain our ever greater demand for energy. Fossil fuels will run out eventually and we will require renewable methods of supplying power. Our worldwide love affair for fossil fuels must end someday (not in our lifetime). We will have to strike up a new love affair with renewable energy; that or wait a million years for oil and coal to be made.

So, will we agree to continue to work towards producing better and more efficient renewable energy or continue to resist it?

If we continue to resist, we will likely see greater incidents of environmental and ethical issues arise from fossil fuel industry as we go in deeper and deeper waters requiring more fossil fuels to meet the demand and invading West Virgin-uns privacy by ever increasing mountain top removal projects. They are lucky to hear 10 explosions a day--and don't forget the coal refinery next to the school. It seems therefore natural to support a more ethical future by continuing and increasing the research and production of these inevitable solutions. For indeed they are long-term solutions to a long-term problem: the fact fossil fuels will only last so long until they dry up.

Please don't say something inane about how fossil fuels run the world today: I know that and I'm not saying stop fossil fuels by any means. I'm merely encouraging us to recognize the potential peril of unwavering dependence on fossil fuels for the inevitable future. I think this should influence smart policy today by continuing to develop and construct renewable energy.


----------



## polarbear (Jan 19, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> 197075 solar projects ongoing in California.



The same half baked idea, like before when you figured all it takes to have a "solar power plant" is a solar panel....and now you blabber about Andasol 1 and that this could be done in California.
So you think that the reason why there are no "Andasol" power plants in California is that Californians are too stupid?
If you had even the slightest idea how to generate thermal power of any sort, then you`ld know that it can`t be done unless you got enough cooling capacity.
*Andasol 1 only does put out power at a rate of 50 MW *and in the process evaporates 870 000 m^3 water per year.
So if you wanted to power California with "Andasol" that would take 457 such plants, occupying 225 758 acres of land ( worth ~ $3500 per acre) *and pipe all that cooling water (397 590 000 m^3) to it.*



> The SWP is California&#8217;s *largest energy consumer, *and even though the hydroelectric plants of the SWP generate 5900 GWh per year,
> *that is only a fraction of the energy needed to lift water over the Tehachapis.*


So you would need about 15 "Andasol" power plants* just to be able to pump a fraction of  the cooling water needed* and you tell me *from where you would get that water in California* !
You don`t have a clue what`s going on
Why California Is Running Dry - CBS News


> Water is in short supply. You don't have to go to Africa or the Middle  East to see how much the planet is running dry. Just go to California,  where, after three years of drought, dozens of towns and cities have  imposed mandatory water rationing and a half million acres in the  country's agricultural breadbasket are lying fallow.


What the hell are you greenies smoking anyway?


> *Christiana Figueres, executive secretary of the U.N. Framework  Convention on Climate Change:
> Ixchel  was not only goddess of the moon,* but also "the goddess  of reason,  creativity and weaving. May she inspire you &#8211; because today,  you are  gathered in Cancun to weave together the elements of a solid  response to  climate change, using both reason and creativity as your  tools." She  went on to say to the delegates, *"Excellencies, the  goddess Ixchel would  probably tell you that a tapestry is the result of  the skilful  interlacing of many threads,"*


btw, Andasol 1 can *only run for 7.5 hours if the sun does not shine..*.and needs *over 2000 W/m^2* solar irradiance to put out 50 MW.
In California you get only ~ 1000 - 1200 W/m^2


----------



## polarbear (Jan 19, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> Ive bookmarked that post.  Its now Exhibit A for the extreme whackiness of the IPCC circus. I had no idea she was that far short of a brain..   If Skooks wants to boost the ratings of this thread,  give us more of her..  And tell me how to sign up for everything this crazy person says.    If you read The Onion , PBear --- you couldnt tell the diff between that reality and one of their articles..




In Germany we keep track of these commie "green activists" that make up the bulk of the IPCC and the "Green Party" water melon movement (green outside, red inside) which "Joscka Fischer" founded.
Most of it is published in German, but I`ll keep you posted.


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 19, 2014)

Polarbear, don't play me like that. I have stated 10 times I do not recommend building it. I said it so many times, it isn't worth it given current efficiency ratings, underdeveloped technology etc. However, it is obviously improving just like technology typically does and this gives a promising prospect if we continue to develop it. Maybe not this decade but within 50 years it will be much better.

I'm sorry you spent so much time on debunking something I specifically said to not build that; that I was noting it as a mere possibility and that points to the potential it possess with more research and development. Someday we are going to have to figure out renewable techniques one way or another and they're gonna need to be WAY better than today to supply our energy demands. Fossil fuels won't last beyond 300 years, 500 max.and potentially a lot less.

I know California has a water shortage. I was there when signs were posted in bathrooms in City Hall in Oakland and elsewhere noting the shortage. Maybe you can stop riding your high horse because you're chaffing him and its really a donkey. I guess you like fracking in downtown LA on the major fault line...its hapening in the Inglewood Oil Field/Inglewood Faultline. Is that what your energy policy looks like? Don't forget fracking techniques rely on millions of gallons of clean water which is rendered unusable...


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 19, 2014)

polarbear said:


> gnarlylove said:
> 
> 
> > 197075 solar projects ongoing in California.
> ...



Theres been a group of these in the Cali desert for 20 years or so.  Older oil technology, no storage..  A couple bankruptcies,  one LARGE oil and sulphuric acid explosion accident..   So much for no more explosions and spilled oil eh ? The NEW one Ivanpah, comes on line this year..  AGAIN with no storage because of the economics and engineering issues.  (IIRC)..  This one has desert enviros in knots over traffic and bird roasts, and endangered tortoises that got evicted..   Not to mention the water use IN A DESERT. But theyve reduced that by closing the system as much as possible.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 19, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> Polarbear, don't play me like that. I have stated 10 times I do not recommend building it. I said it so many times, it isn't worth it given current efficiency ratings, underdeveloped technology etc. However, it is obviously improving just like technology typically does and this gives a promising prospect if we continue to develop it. Maybe not this decade but within 50 years it will be much better.
> 
> I'm sorry you spent so much time on debunking something I specifically said to not build that; that I was noting it as a mere possibility and that points to the potential it possess with more research and development. Someday we are going to have to figure out renewable techniques one way or another and they're gonna need to be WAY better than today to supply our energy demands. Fossil fuels won't last beyond 300 years, 500 max.and potentially a lot less.
> 
> I know California has a water shortage. I was there when signs were posted in bathrooms in City Hall in Oakland and elsewhere noting the shortage. Maybe you can stop riding your high horse because you're chaffing him and its really a donkey. I guess you like fracking in downtown LA on the major fault line...its hapening in the Inglewood Oil Field/Inglewood Faultline. Is that what your energy policy looks like? Don't forget fracking techniques rely on millions of gallons of clean water which is rendered unusable...



so does geothermal, one of your favorites.. MASSIVELY MORE polluted corroding water.

Could have sworn you were all caps a couple days ago with GO SOLAR Yea Team encouragement.   Is THAT where you suggested we dont build any Solar Death Ray Towers?


----------



## Kosh (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## SSDD (Jan 20, 2014)

Matthew said:


> I don't like it that they spend so much time showing effect and not explaining the science of co2 = those effects.
> 
> The fact that I have to search google for experiments that get laughed at is kind of sad for something that is 95% likely to be occurring.



The fact that you don't know why they get laughed at speaks volumes.


----------



## SSDD (Jan 20, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Westwall,
> 
> You'd think the noaa could afford to do those kinds of experiments and film it.



I an sure they have and if you could, via FOIA, I am sure you could get the results...they would be filed under F for failure.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 20, 2014)

gnarlylove gets pwned >>>>

European Commission Move Away from Climate Protection Goals - SPIEGEL ONLINE



facts > speculation



The skeptics are decimating the greens in 2014!!! Not even debatable anymore.




= the science isn't mattering for shit!!! Also not debatable!!! ( unless you're a k00k )


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 20, 2014)

Kosh said:


>




Brilliant graph find.......the whole CO2 thing is such fucked up bogusness and these cheesedicks know it too.


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 20, 2014)

I noted I was using kooks method of posting pictures and then saying biased slogans. I said it was not intended to be a rigorous post.

Show me where I called geothermal a favorite. 

I merely noted that renewables will be required in the future. Like all things in reality, you can come up with a flaw. The problem is do those flaws outweigh the benefits?

You're method of "geothermal is bad" doesn't make fossil fuels better. Fossil fuels still have their faults whether geothermal is "MASSIVELY MORE polluting." That's like saying "two wrongs make a right" which is yet another logical fallacy.

It simply means, like I've continually said, we need to improve and encourage renewable methods while weening off undeniably faulty fossil fuels that cause much more ethical and environmental issues than renewables. Like I said, show me a case history of the renewables gone wrong...it will be much shorter than our long history of coal and oil.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 20, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> I noted I was using kooks method of posting pictures and then saying biased slogans. I said it was not intended to be a rigorous post.
> 
> Show me where I called geothermal a favorite.
> 
> ...






Will......not......happen........until the government gets out of the way and stops subsidizing the ridiculous gayness of solar and wind = ancient technology. But as weve seen, subsidizing this crap is not ending anytime soon because this special interest is in deep in Washington and isn't going anywhere........

Which is why the Obama EIA put out THIS graph just a few months ago >>>>









What do the non-gullible non-matrix affiliated realize that most don't? That the fix is in and we will see the fuckedupedness of current renewables continue for decades. Follow the $$$$$$$$$ s0ns ftmfw   


All renewable subsidies should NOW go to improving solar storage via nano-technology.....but sadly, it wont happen. Some fabulous technology is there......but the special interests need to keep their pockets lined.

PS........they don't give a flying fuck about the environment!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 20, 2014)

Has anybody noticed that Old Rocks does not post in this thread?


He does not because, as he has stated within this forum, he recognizes that special interests on both the right and left dominate the domestic energy scene.


Accordingly......... more PROOF THE SKEPTICS ARE WINNING.


Until the dynamic changes, the science wont matter = 100% certainty ( *proven with dozens of links within this thread AND why the thread has 4 billion hits *)


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 20, 2014)

kook, do you think fossil fuels (oil, coal, methane) are unlimited and infinite?


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 20, 2014)

i agree with you kooks, there is so much special interest going on that government cannot perform its basic duty: to represent the public.

Hence we see orgs. like NRA succeed in defeating public majority in a recall election. John Morse and Angela Giron were ousted last winter over the fact they supported gun laws. Polling in the state reveals the public supported it by a majority (60%) But those senators were ousted because NRA ran a big campaign to get their supporters to vote. The rest of Coloradoans didn't think it worth going to the polls to vote and it turns out they were wrong. That special interest group obviously fudged a political election but somehow it is still above the board. We can see what went wrong but can do nothing about it. Sad system we live in where the majority must bow before those with power, rather than the way the Constitution intended: power from the people up the ranks.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 20, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> I noted I was using kooks method of posting pictures and then saying biased slogans. I said it was not intended to be a rigorous post.
> 
> Show me where I called geothermal a favorite.
> 
> ...



You still have geothermal on your list of "Clean Green Renewables" even tho it's a dirty mining operation.. It's OPPOSED locally and by many enviro orgs BECAUSE it's been known to "blow-out" deadly clouds of gases and pollute local water. I could show you the episodes. Look up ----- geothermal drilling "rain forest" Hawaii ----- on Google for instance. 

You just said you didn't advocate building solar thermal towers. *I actually DO advocate it*. Because it not the BEGINNING of the era of renewables. It's the PUT UP or SHUT UP phase for that list of alternatives that aren't alternatives. 

There is a public policy danger of letting that list survive as a martyr. To leave folks believing that the ONLY REASONS they can not succeed is the evil oil  companies, Conservatives and dullards like me with "no imagination" ---- That impression can't stand. 

People need to KNOW the reasons why they are not solutions to powering advanced civilizations, and we will shortly demonstrate to the public WHY that is so.. And why we've spent ENOUGH developing phoney markets for them. They need to realize the enviro implications of raptor kills by wind turbines, and the horrible effects of living too close to wind farms. They need to see that geothermal is a dirty mining operation, they need to understand that electricity in the amounts we require can not easily be stored by solar technologies.. It's SHOWTIME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 20, 2014)

What I have repeated time and time again is that I support sensible advancement and that politically, we should push harder for funding, research, and obviously the building of more renewables. Solar is less efficient than is needed for a large, state-wide operation built in a condensed unit/region. I never said to not build solar in general but clearly you pick and choose what you read.

I have continually ascribed to the rule of thumb: more ethical practices over less ethical ones in a sensible way that doesn't grind society to a halt: which would be to drop SOME but NOT ALL of the subsidies for fossil fuels and increase renewable funding, subsidies and consumer subsidies too to improve watt output and increase demand. 

Geothermal runs part of my alma matter, I didn't blow up. I never said energy has to be 100% clean and ethical or we should not use it. That is your liberal stereotype and I still get it thrown at me even though I have repeated at least 3 times I am not claiming we should have perfect energy: just that we should be moving towards renewables which will inevitably BE the future as fossil fuels dry up.

II admit noting a geothermal issue was helpful but we both know that fossil fuels have many more issues. Thank you for alerting me to the dangers of geothermal, I will be sure to note it is imperfect along with the rest of the renewables.

However, you have continued to address strawmen rather than address my central point. Yes, I know renewables are currently inadequate to provide the scale of our consumption. I could show you 7 instances where I've said that. But you cannot accept that I agree with you for some reason and keep using it as an argument against me.

You have brought up small time issues that in all likelihood will be solved as technology improves. That's just an educated guess. Again, it won't necessarily happen this decade but in the next 50 years we will see a very different world simply because of technology. But technology cannot solve the inevitable problem that fossil fuels are finite.

You are timid to admit fossil fuels are ethically and environmentally less sound than renewables on the whole but are so quick to point out a single instance of geothermal gone wrong. Let me take geothermal off the list just so you don't whine about that in a way that makes it seem my whole argument hinges on the cleanliness of geothermal.

My hope for this debate has been a call to shift paradigms from solely relying on fossil fuels to promoting the future of renewables as an inevitability. Why resist? Oh you arent? Well then I'm confused because you have yet to admit that in plain enough english that a stupid liberal like me can understand it.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 20, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> i agree with you kooks, there is so much special interest going on that government cannot perform its basic duty: to represent the public.
> 
> Hence we see orgs. like NRA succeed in defeating public majority in a recall election. John Morse and Angela Giron were ousted last winter over the fact they supported gun laws. Polling in the state reveals the public supported it by a majority (60%) But those senators were ousted because NRA ran a big campaign to get their supporters to vote. The rest of Coloradoans didn't think it worth going to the polls to vote and it turns out they were wrong. That special interest group obviously fudged a political election but somehow it is still above the board. We can see what went wrong but can do nothing about it. Sad system we live in where the majority must bow before those with power, rather than the way the Constitution intended: power from the people up the ranks.






Hate to break it to you sweets, but the reason the SKEPTICS ARE WINNING is exactly because the government represents the people. Exactly why.......but you're just not connecting the dots.

Remember Cap and Trade? Its dead. Because the people didn't want 2.2 million coal workers out of work in this crap economy and because people aren't enamored with paying DOUBLE for their electricity. Pols who support that lose their jobs rather quickly.......as in, immediately.


The gubmint also needs to get the fuck out of the way and let drilling happen in Alaska and off out shores.



Malthus was an asshole.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 20, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> What I have repeated time and time again is that I support sensible advancement and that politically, we should push harder for funding, research, and obviously the building of more renewables. Solar is less efficient than is needed for a large, state-wide operation built in a condensed unit/region. I never said to not build solar in general but clearly you pick and choose what you read.
> 
> I have continually ascribed to the rule of thumb: more ethical practices over less ethical ones in a sensible way that doesn't grind society to a halt: which would be to drop SOME but NOT ALL of the subsidies for fossil fuels and increase renewable funding, subsidies and consumer subsidies too to improve watt output and increase demand.
> 
> ...



Im wagering that youre confusing geothermal heat pumps with geothermal electricity generation.  Bet youre a freaking Buckeye.  Those buildings have an architectural enhancement due to tapping ground temperature..  Its NOT truely power generation. But it works, as long as its maintained well for mold and other health issues.  Important to know exactly what youre endorsing.

. 





> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> ...



Not a single instance of problems with renewables.  A long litany of outrages where ecofrauds have twisted their paltry principles into pretzels.  MANY disasters in true geothermal mining.  Our PREZ just signed a special death warrant for our National Symbol, so that eagles can be legally killed by windfarms.  Greedy leftists who are willing to damn up pristine river estuaries and bays to install underwater cuisinarts to chop up wildlife and bless it green.  Just told you yesterday that Solar Thermal Towers can still have flaming oil storage explosions and chemical spills in the deserts. We seen a whole novel of eco hypocrisy about this list of crap..

I just very plainly told you...  The list has HAD its era of support.  It aint getting carriedd much longer.  You see it beginning,  but the popcorn has run out and the credits are scrolling.  THIS list and the $Bills spent chasing it worldwide is fully cooked.  THIS  is what you get.  And there aint no conspiracy that secretly defeated it..  These things on the list were NEVER alternatives and never will be.  Here comes the ushers,  Show is over.  GET IT? Move on.  Put the adults back in charge and start looking for the next big things....


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 20, 2014)

"admit fossil fuels are ethically and environmentally less sound than renewables"

What does that say? LESS SOUND. That means there are LESS problems regarding ethical and environmental issues. How you turned that into "no problems" is the matter of your conservative filter. You couldn't help view me as a caricature if you tried, your posts have evinced this continually. It's the same reason you can't admit fossil fuels will necessarily cease someday and no matter how much you rag on renewable resources as being inadequate (a point I agree with you--they need to improve significantly) they will necessarily replace fossil fuels. Plain and simple fact of inevitability. What renewables come to the fore is a matter of funding and technological breakthroughs over the next century or 3.

You know renewable simply means the energy source can be used without depleting it to zero, right? That is precisely why fossil fuels must be replaced eventually.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 20, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> "admit fossil fuels are ethically and environmentally less sound than renewables"
> 
> What does that say? LESS SOUND. That means there are LESS problems regarding ethical and environmental issues. How you turned that into "no problems" is the matter of your conservative filter. You couldn't help view me as a caricature if you tried, your posts have evinced this continually. It's the same reason you can't admit fossil fuels will necessarily cease someday and no matter how much you rag on renewable resources as being inadequate (a point I agree with you--they need to improve significantly) they will necessarily replace fossil fuels. Plain and simple fact of inevitability. What renewables come to the fore is a matter of funding and technological breakthroughs over the next century or 3.
> 
> You know renewable simply means the energy source can be used without depleting it to zero, right? That is precisely why fossil fuels must be replaced eventually.



Eventually, recoverable fossil fuels will be exhausted.
Eventually, the "green energy" technology and economics will work.
Not today. 
Today, "green energy" subsidies are a huge waste of money.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 20, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> "admit fossil fuels are ethically and environmentally less sound than renewables"
> 
> What does that say? LESS SOUND. That means there are LESS problems regarding ethical and environmental issues. How you turned that into "no problems" is the matter of your conservative filter. You couldn't help view me as a caricature if you tried, your posts have evinced this continually. It's the same reason you can't admit fossil fuels will necessarily cease someday and no matter how much you rag on renewable resources as being inadequate (a point I agree with you--they need to improve significantly) they will necessarily replace fossil fuels. Plain and simple fact of inevitability. What renewables come to the fore is a matter of funding and technological breakthroughs over the next century or 3.
> 
> You know renewable simply means the energy source can be used without depleting it to zero, right? That is precisely why fossil fuels must be replaced eventually.



Ya know gnarlyone, I dont have a personal grudge here with you.  I DO have a massive grudge against phoney eco--frauds that suddenly develop aan ACTUAL LUST  for killing birds by thousands,  or frying them while they are in the air..  EcoFrauds who would chain themselves to a cactus to protect the desert tortoise from a nat gas well,  but help EVICT those critters for a solar plant..   The hypocrisy sickens me and motivates me to make certain the public is aware of the massive deceptions about your list.  

I got no beef with whatever private research is done on these technologies in the next 100 years..  But public policy and lifebearing decisions will NOT BE MADE  on bad expectations and misrepresentations about how much land in Cali you need to "gain energy independence"..  

Your "inevitable" beliefs based on not much else but faith are a danger to society..  other than that  -- I love you too...


----------



## Abraham3 (Jan 20, 2014)

The hypocrisy sickens you?

How does the hyperbole taste?


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 20, 2014)

Abraham3 said:


> The hypocrisy sickens you?
> 
> How does the hyperbole taste?



Yeah, it does. To find out that the political wings of the enviro movement lack principles and will go counter to Organizations like the Sierra Club, Sea Shepard and the Audubon just to gain power and control is revolting.. 

Hyperbole? Only if you think an think a smart energy policy and life/death decisions are fluffy concepts -- i suppose..  It IS dangerous to have the general public under the misconceptions that there is a list of ready alternatives and it's just a political struggle standing in the way of progress...

You do this for personal entertainment -- i suppose??


----------



## Kosh (Jan 21, 2014)

Abraham3 said:


> The hypocrisy sickens you?
> 
> How does the hyperbole taste?



You tell us?


----------



## Abraham3 (Jan 21, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> Abraham3 said:
> 
> 
> > The hypocrisy sickens you?
> ...



I do this because I hold the ignorance and political bigotry of deniers everywhere as a real threat to the health and well-being of my children.  You?


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 21, 2014)

FlaCalTenn is 100% correct......."I got no beef with whatever private research is done on these technologies in the next 100 years".

But its not going to happen in the current landscape. Its just not.

The climate crusaders think that you just keep busting people over the head with the "consensus science" and the landscape will change and the people as a whole will embrace current renewable technologies. They just fail to comprehend the special interests dynamic mainly because they think that the folks who design, develop and build solar and wind do it for the sake of the environment.

The fix is in s0ns.......go back and see the dozens of links posted up in this thread alone. Its all you need. If you cant connect the dots then.......I cant help you!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 21, 2014)

Abraham3 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Abraham3 said:
> ...




Well take a bow s0n......we're all real proud of ya........


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 21, 2014)

Abraham has a point regardless of whether you agree it applies to this issue.

Nobody can deny bigotry, self-deceit and delusions, corruption and an inability to adapt have been the primary reasons previous 17+ civilizations have ended.

Don't forget the Mayan civilization dissipated and abated due to climate changes (just not on the scale of today). Nature is interconnected and as Mayan population expanded they required more resources which accelerated dryer climates through deforestation and a change in rain patterns among other events.

Nobody denies we are consuming resources at massive volumes and without a doubt this has an effect on the whole ecosystem, our planet. Many say icebergs are the canary in the cave mine warning us of rapid degradation for our once almighty civilization. This is not necessarily the end of humanity, but a definite change with how we live and "consume." "Adaptation required," says climate change.

Hence, maintaining unwavering views in the face of global shortage is a risk our children's children will hope we avoid. If we believe nothing else, it is germane we learn how to consume less thereby respecting the balance required in nature to sustain our food production and water.


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 21, 2014)

Hubris is the classic Greek downfall. Deniers sound awfully proud "to be winning the battle." It's because our great civilization can coddle any belief they have at the moment but a century from now life will foist upon us new requirments that kill off the defective memes of the "skeptics," in my humble opinion. Since it's my opinion I am not opening it up for debate because I already know you disagree and will NEVER in a million years change your mind.



> Over the past several centuries, the U.S. has cut down about 90 percent of the forests that once covered the continent, and what remains is still in peril. In the Pacific Northwest, for example, about 80 percent of the old-growth forestland is slated for eventual logging [source: University of Michigan].


HowStuffWorks "Did the Mayan civilization end because of climate change?"


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 21, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> Hubris is the classic Greek downfall. Deniers sound awfully proud "to be winning the battle." It's because our great civilization can coddle any belief they have at the moment but a century from now life will foist upon us new requirments that kill off the defective memes of the "skeptics," in my humble opinion. Since it's my opinion I am not opening it up for debate because I already know you disagree and will NEVER in a million years change your mind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You DO need better reading material... Show me the 10% of forests that are left after we cut 90% of them.. That's sheer BullShit..  There are MORE trees in the US TODAY than pre-industrial eras.. 

 And the theory that the Mayans boosted their regional temperature by 6degC by cutting trees???  This is one of the most MARGINAL views of Mayan decline.. PERHAPS their farming was problematic and led to resource issues, but DROUGHT and HEAT were NOT brought on by a couple million people cutting trees.. 

No wonder you're on a Don Quixote quest here... THe MASSIVE HUBRIS is attempts to exaggerate the resource depletion and portray mankind as a blight on the surface of the earth...


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 21, 2014)

Some people on this thread are worrying too much about stoopid stuff.......which tells me they need some real responsibilities in life to straighten their asses out.

If nature is taking us down, only bubble dwellars think there is some way for human beings to stop it.


Which gets to the whole point of the thinking of far left people.......they think there is a solution to every problem in the world.......that if we just collectively come together, we can solve any problem. Some scary shit.......


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 21, 2014)

You are quite the trickster. I said climate change, which is nothing more than a change in weather patterns--I clearly stated what I meant by this change. Their civilization was effected through deforestation which helped abate the unusually wet weather they had. Nobody denies they went from normally wet to dryer conditions. I didn't say the damning term global warming, why would I claim something so outrageous?

I think it's funny how you can only think in caricatures. 6 degree change is not what I said. Only someone with a huge vested interest in WINNING an argument over PRODUCTIVE DEBATE would characterize what I said that way. You must not understand context clues very well. I specifically said not on the scale of today.

In other words the Mayans had something to do with their own demise. I am saying that humanity can harm itself and the environment. Why do you vehemently disagree? Are you not able to act imperfectly? Why do you translate this into me saying "kick all of humanity off as we are a blight on the planet."

Man you're thinking displayed on this forum continually demonstrates your one true ability: mis-characterizing beliefs. I think humanity is wonderful in the things we have accomplished. Why do I need to tell you this? Why do I also need to alert you to the fact humanity can cause its own ruin--and has as history bears. How are you so thick headed you WILL NEVER EVER EVER EVER EVER admit that our rates of consumption are indeed increasing at massive volumes? You clearly think humans are impossible of harming themselves.

Ok, if that's the case you live in a totally different world than I do. The planet I live on takes time to regrow its forests, restore clear-cut areas. A neighbor has 30 of their 45 acres clear cut and 5 years latter there are virtually no trees but a ton of weed pollen and thorns. Another neighbor clear cut his 3 decades ago and its taken 30 years to grow a noticeable tree patches. It takes time on the planet I live to flush out the undeniably toxic sludge and unending road runoff we pour into our streams and drinking reservoirs and the ocean.

You must think the earth is unlimited. Only then would growth be sustainable forever. We need to take heed on how to live among the biosphere, not use it as a commodity!!!


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 21, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> You are quite the trickster. I said climate change, which is nothing more than a change in weather patterns--I clearly stated what I meant by this change. Their civilization was effected through deforestation which helped abate the unusually wet weather they had. Nobody denies they went from normally wet to dryer conditions. I didn't say the damning term global warming, why would I claim something so outrageous?
> 
> *I think it's funny how you can only think in caricatures. 6 degree change is not what I said. Only someone with a huge vested interest in WINNING an argument over PRODUCTIVE DEBATE would characterize what I said that way.* You must not understand context clues very well. I specifically said not on the scale of today.



HOLD IT RIGHT THERE ROADRUNNER !!!!! You owe me an apology.. Because you don't read your own links to HowStuffWorks.. 




> Without trees and their root systems to keep soil in place, erosion would have worsened, carrying away fertile topsoil, which would have crippled Mayan agriculture. Additionally, trees function as natural air conditioners, drawing water through their leaves and cooling the local air when the water evaporates [source: U.S. Forest Service]. You can experience this same effect if you live in a city. In a park with trees, it's going to seem cooler than it does out in a city block with just buildings and asphalt all around. *Computer simulations indicate that the region's temperature would have increased by as much as 6 degrees Fahrenheit*



YOU DID POST THAT ---- presumably because you ENDORSE the links you post.. 

NOT asserted because "I only have a vested interest in winning".. 
Slow down and try to pay attention to the FACTS...  And PLEASE try to respect SKOOKS thread by sticking to GW and renewable energy resources.. If you want to dive into the failed 70s Ehrlich Population Bomb and other myths --- I'll enjoy that in another thread..


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 21, 2014)

I like how you deny facts that make your views overtly ignorant. I don't think you can deny the University of Michigan so easily.
Deforestation

50% of America was forests. Now only 10% is left. Ever traveled? This is not hard to see and accept unless you resist the facts in order to fit your very tenacious and undeniably hubris view. When a person cannot admit their faults, that is the classic case of hubris. You just told me humanity is incapable of harming the planet (your word was blight but I don't like that word, it's too negative in connotation)

You think humanity can do no harm to the planet. That is hubris. Plain and simple.

Hubris exists less in those who doubt. I am doubting whether our current engagement of the world is ethically and environmentally sound.

Bertrand Russel said "The trouble with the world is that the stupid are cocksure and the intelligent are full of doubt."

When you say I need better reading materials what you means is I need to read what you've read and ignore what I've read. Sounds suspicious for intellectual honesty. But you wouldn't know intellectual dishonesty because you are exempt.


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 21, 2014)

I am sorry. 

I am also sorry we can't have honest debate. My efforts to clear the air of equivocation only leads to you outsourcing links and saying I agree with them. What I agree to is I know little but what I know is that you have to be bat shit ignorant to deny humanity has no negative impact on this planet. And a little less bat shit crazy to deny that our vast global network of consumption and waste will have no discernible effect in the future.

edit: I know I need to clear up the fact that I said I know little. I don't doubt you'll take this as a reason I must be wrong. What I am really saying is it's awfully bloated to think you know how the world works in the grand scheme or that you can predict no discernible impact on the planet from our increasing consumption. That flies in the face of peer reviewed articles. If nothing else, humans are impacting the planet and it's a matter of how much not IF. We dont know the future as an exact science and hence I say we can know little for certain about the future But somehow you KNOW WITH GOD GIVEN CERTAINTY that humans have nothing to worry about and that global network of actions have insignificant consequences.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 21, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> I like how you deny facts that make your views overtly ignorant. I don't think you can deny the University of Michigan so easily.
> Deforestation
> 
> 50% of America was forests. *Now only 10% is left. Ever traveled??* This is not hard to see and accept unless you resist the facts in order to fit your very tenacious and undeniably hubris view. *When a person cannot admit their faults, that is the classic case of hubris*. You just told me humanity is incapable of harming the planet (your word was blight but I don't like that word, it's too negative in connotation)
> ...



MY INTELLECTUAL HONESTY??? You're confusing that with your inability to understand your reading material and lack of critical thinking bud... UMich is very DECEPTIVE and you have to be able to defend your intellectual integrity when you read BIASED analysis.. To wit.



> Since 1600, 90% of the virgin forests that once covered much of the lower 48 states have been cleared away.  Most of the remaining old-growth forests in the lower 48 states and Alaska are on public lands.  In the Pacific Northwest about 80% of this forestland is slated for logging.



VIRGIN FOREST RoadRunner.. ORIGINAL TREES.. My city just lost a beautiful 600 yr old Oak Tree that was damn near WORSHIPPED by the community. Actually held a wake and distributed pieces of the tree to the community.. They DONT LIVE FOREVER.. Trees REGENERATE.. And THUS --- we are NOT DOWN to the last 10%... In fact, the forest cover has INCREASED slowly since 1900 in America..






Do you know how to EVALUATE what you read? Or do the facts simply serve as a tableware for your appetite for propaganda??

MY FAULTS?? MY LACK OF TRAVEL?? You havent left the basement for years apparently..


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 21, 2014)

You DID get Bertrand Russell correct.. 



> *Bertrand Russel said "The trouble with the world is that the stupid are cocksure and the intelligent are full of doubt."*



What you SHOULD HAVE picked up from that is that the intelligient only get THERE by HAVING doubts.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 21, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> I am sorry.
> 
> I am also sorry we can't have honest debate. My efforts to clear the air of equivocation only leads to you outsourcing links and saying I agree with them. What I agree to is I know little but what I know is that you have to be bat shit ignorant to deny humanity has no negative impact on this planet. And a little less bat shit crazy to deny that our vast global network of consumption and waste will have no discernible effect in the future.
> 
> edit: I know I need to clear up the fact that I said I know little. I don't doubt you'll take this as a reason I must be wrong. What I am really saying is it's awfully bloated to think you know how the world works in the grand scheme or that you can predict no discernible impact on the planet from our increasing consumption. That flies in the face of peer reviewed articles. If nothing else, humans are impacting the planet and it's a matter of how much not IF. We dont know the future as an exact science and hence I say we can know little for certain about the future But somehow you KNOW WITH GOD GIVEN CERTAINTY that humans have nothing to worry about and that global network of actions have insignificant consequences.



Now that we know each other better.. I'll gladly share with you my misgivings about how people ACTUALLY abuse the planet.. Just not interested in the fictional, emotional version of the story.. You'll find that ecology and nature are among the most important values that I hold.

You'll have just as trouble getting your mind around that -- as I have with your consumption of subpar propaganda in lieu of intellectual nutrition...


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 21, 2014)

However RoadRunner -- I did NOT -- "outsource any links".. I quoted a link that YOU posted.



> "My efforts to clear the air of equivocation only leads to you outsourcing links and saying I agree with them."



If you can't get beyond being caught flatfooted not READING the material that YOU cite, perhaps we don't want to have "a conversation"...


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 21, 2014)

I said I doubted our current methods of engaging the planet. Last time I checked that is doubt opposite of hubris. Hubris is to continuing normal conduct without consideration from outside yourself. I don't know what is up stream but thinking humanity has little to nothing to do with our future is just not realistic.

Why do you think I think trees never regenerate? Yet again you erect a strawman version so you can knock it out of the park. All your buddies are like "hell yeah, he is so smart and that liberal is so dumb."

The problem that I allueded to is that regeneration does not happen suddenly or instantly. It happens subtly and over decades. Once there is any significant imbalance, the region has many generations before it can be restored it its normal state. For example, America will not be 50% forests again for decades and maybe not for centuries.

Only when the land is unused, unmined and left fallow can the ecosystem restore itself as a rule of thumb. Of course food production can be increased by planting certain crops but no such technique is applicable to whole ecosystems or the globe.

The fact is we are consuming resources at never before seen rates. This means less and less regions are untouched. You clearly disagree that depletion of resources has anything to do with limits on production. Your answer is "keep the mills runnin' boys! We got plenty more elsewhere and when that runs out we'll go elsewhere and eventually return to our original spot!"

That's inaccurate because trends of resource extraction are increasing, not decreasing. What does this mean for those regions and real estate? Continued extraction and development prevents the necessary amount of time for an ecosystem to regenerate itself. We must take stock of not just how much America has leveled itself but how globally the same trends apply. I hope you can agree an ecosystem weakened by extraction and development cannot regenerate overnight. Each individual life form depends on the ecosystem remaining balanced. With continued depletion, what does this lead to?

It leads to the inability for the ecosystem to restore itself fully. Therefore many ecosystems will transform and adapt to new conditions since they cannot return to normal conditions. Indeed ecosystems are always changing (very slowly, not usually noticeable in a human life) and won't return to their normal state for potentially millennia once the global ecosystem is imbalanced. What was rainy once may become desert. That means bad news for food production. Famines are bad for poor people.

You seem to think none of this matters.  That the world is so big we cannot possibly effect the planet. Fine, we disagree but your methods are mostly smear tactics using conservative talking points over and over to misconstrue my points rather than shutting your conservative motor off and just replying with genuine interest in the future of civilization. I'm not claiming you don't have an interest, it just seems your view makes agreement the most vile thing on the planet when its between a conservative and a non-conservative. 

I can't claim anything without you disagreeing. It's very comical to watch the lengths you go to grasp at straws and debunk them. It is unbecoming of an intellectually honest, doubting person to misrepresent their claims intentionally, as I've demonstrated repeatedly.

The quote you posted bears little on my claim, which focused on decreased rainfall along with deforestation as the primary cause of the Mayan collapse. Whether I think it jumped 6 degrees is irrelevant. I was arguing the how the Mayans experienced a change in weather patterns which caused one of the most advanced civilizations to disperse and eventually lay in ruins. This story has relevance for us today: natural changes in climate along with human resource extraction brings about problems and famine. In other words, not living within our means can cause troubles down the road, as it has.

Why must you misconstrue so much? I've pointed out 10+ instances where you twist my words into dumb liberal stereotypes that I preemptively note are stupid so we don't get hung up over non-issues on which we agree already. Yet you continue to apply them as valid critiques to my posts. They are mere distractions from addressing what you know to be valid points, taken with a dose of skepticism of course.  You're unwavering bigotry towards this "golden age" of human growth prevents any recognition that our actions may have consequences. Thus, our discussion bears no fruit. I doubt you would change your beliefs under any circumstance.

I'm trying to reach some basic consensus and you cannot nor will ever admit 1 single fault. I have continued to rework my beliefs since 15 when I began reading the Bible and have humbly noted my misgivings on this board when I'm wrong. The typical individual is a lot less like me, having formed their central beliefs by 19 they only do minor edits to peripheral views, almost never challenging their own core beliefs. I have undergone 4 major transformations from Christian and conservative to staunch agnostic and humanist to hedonist living on the streets with nothing but dumpster diving and needles with continual run-ins the the law. Now I espouse Taoism and it's path of inclusion. This is meant to show you I am very aware of how my beliefs can overpower any logic or evidence and once I realized I was on the wrong path it took time but I adjusted to what I believed to be the better path.

Don't come at me as if I am intellectually dishonest person who is more interested in shitting on you than healthy debate. It's clear where you stand. My pursuit of truth and better ways of living have strengthened my willingness to accept things I disagree with and adapt accordingly. You're view espouses loyalty, which has been an opposite of honesty--nodding to the royalty despite any internal hiccups.

If we engaged on an intellectually honest level, we wouldn't have spent the last 5 pages of discussion reaching no compromise. But when you say humans have little or nothing to do with pollution, deforestation, oil spills etc which in turn exacerbates ecosystem hiccups, you are using a defense mechanism to justify business as usual rather than participating in real intellectual dialogue.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 21, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> I said I doubted our current methods of engaging the planet. Last time I checked that is doubt opposite of hubris. Hubris is to continuing normal conduct without consideration from outside yourself. I don't know what is up stream but thinking humanity has little to nothing to do with our future is just not realistic.
> 
> Why do you think I think trees never regenerate? Yet again you erect a strawman version so you can knock it out of the park. All your buddies are like "hell yeah, he is so smart and that liberal is so dumb."
> 
> ...



*For example, America will not be 50% forests again for decades and maybe not for centuries.*

When was America 50% forests? Link?


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 21, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> I said I doubted our current methods of engaging the planet. Last time I checked that is doubt opposite of hubris. Hubris is to continuing normal conduct without consideration from outside yourself. I don't know what is up stream but thinking humanity has little to nothing to do with our future is just not realistic.
> 
> Why do you think I think trees never regenerate? Yet again you erect a strawman version so you can knock it out of the park. All your buddies are like "hell yeah, he is so smart and that liberal is so dumb."
> 
> ...





HOLY MOTHER OF GOD


These people who get romanticized with philosophy at a young age.......the moral superiority/self-righteousness is always at the level of epic. These people believe that if you talk something to death ( "intellectual dialogue") that you can change the world to the way they like it as if none of the history of societies has been instructive. It is most recognizable in the discussion of war with these people. This condition of thinking that there are solutions to every problem if we just can fix the broken institutions......but they never factor "costs" into their analysis of anything. Its fascinating really........


When I was 20 ( in college ), I was a full fledged Marxist.....thought I was wiser than everybody else......until I realized that good intentions were vastly different than results. Most people realize along the way that life is largely about choosing between "suck" vs "suckier"......that decisions that are made have necessary tradeoffs. But that is not the way a liberal thinks, thus, the bumper sticker, "LIBERALISM IS A MENTAL DISORDER".


This guy explains it far better than I >>>


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KHdhrNhh88"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KHdhrNhh88[/ame]



In terms of climate science, these people cannot comprehend that there is a necessary tradeoff for living in an industrialized society.....that's just the way it is. When the UN releases it estimate of the world going green at 76 trillion, the debate ends. But not to the liberal k00ks.



The "proof" in this thread speaks directly to reasoned thinking of the majority who DO understand necessary tradeoffs. ( link after link after link  )



And lets not forget >>>>


Gallup poll: Conservatives outnumber liberals - Tim Mak - POLITICO.com


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 21, 2014)

Todd, here is the link:
Deforestation

disclaimer: i don't agree or disagree with any conclusions found on that page except the bit about forests in America having dwindled by 90% of its original concentration. Of course they can grow back but that would mean we pick up and leave our suburbs and resource extraction so they are allowed to regenerate.


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 21, 2014)

kook, I never said I was morally superior or righteous. I've noted I know next to nothing about the world. Sorry you view this as supporting your stereotypes that liberals are egotistical madmen.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 21, 2014)

more AGW k00k losing >>>

RealClearEnergy - Coal Will Be King by 2030


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 21, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> Todd, here is the link:
> Deforestation
> 
> disclaimer: i don't agree or disagree with any conclusions found on that page except the bit about forests in America having dwindled by 90% of its original concentration. Of course they can grow back but that would mean we pick up and leave our suburbs and resource extraction so they are allowed to regenerate.



You really dont know the definition of virgin forest do you?   Larger question is  --- WHO DID THIS TO YOU?   Who took the money to educate you and left you so damaged?  I can find 30 people today that will even the score and make certain they never teach again..  So tell me why you think more than 10% of the ORIGINALtrees That were here in 1600 should still be around?..  Should it be 25%?  100%?  Should we drop everything and all serve the trees so that they live forever?

FORESTS HAVE NOT DWINDLED BY 90% IN AMERICA..  Give us the names of who stole your brain.  AND probably robbed you and your parents for the theft.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 21, 2014)

Skookers:::  Do not attempt the Vulcan Mind Meld with that one.  I need a day torecoup from the sadness. Gnarlyone is a crime scene.. If there IS an Alma Mater involved --  the first act of recovery should be lighting them up so we can Stop the overpriced leftist recruiting campaign disguised as college..

Youre right.  A little Sowell, a required read of The Skeptical Eenvironmentalist and  the intervention starts off OK.  I think we have to recruit Bjorn Lomborg full time for the deprogrammeing camps,  and slap warning stickers on anything written by an Ehrlicht...


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 21, 2014)

Classic non-response. Tell me about the old growth forests, 80% of which are slated to be clear cut in the Pacific Northwest. Thousands of square miles are cut down every year. This obviously doesn't allow for regeneration if you continue to take a net sum. Climates necessarily change and what was once an old-growth forest can become a desert or prairie.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 22, 2014)

More on the pretzel logic from the far left up to their eyeballs in stoopid..........

So let me get t his straight........here we have China exporting massive amounts of pollution across the Pacific >>>

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/01/21/world/asia/china-also-exports-pollution-to-western-us-study-finds.html?_r=0


......and these brilliant assholes are just fine with slamming the American taxpayer with tens of billions in taxes to combat AGW??!!! And who is hurt the most with this level of genius?

The poor........that's who. 

How Obama?s green energy policies are bad for the poor | WashingtonExaminer.com




Do they care worth a crap? Nope.......perpetuating a myth and sticking to the established narrative are far more important......."We need to dispose of fossil fuels NOW and go with renewables!!!"......"close the coal plants"......."so what if 2.2 million Americans in the coal industry become unemployed"......"if the electric bills of Americans double, so be it!!!"......."fuck the poor".




Meanwhile........China opens 4 billion coal plants/week.




Now......ask me why I get giddy knowing the skeptics are dominating??


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jan 22, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> gnarlylove said:
> 
> 
> > Todd, here is the link:
> ...



*WHO DID THIS TO YOU? Who took the money to educate you and left you so damaged?*

just a warm body 

 the vessel to transfer funds from the federal government 

a drone factory of sorts


----------



## polarbear (Jan 22, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> More on the pretzel logic from the far left up to their eyeballs in stoopid..........
> 
> So let me get t his straight........here we have China exporting massive amounts of pollution across the Pacific >>>
> 
> ...



That`s not the only thing that China is exporting:
Offshore-Leaks: Chinas Mächtige schafften Vermögen in die Karibik - SPIEGEL ONLINE



> *Angehörige von Chinas Machtelite haben laut Berichten mehrerer  Medien offenbar systematisch immense Geldsummen in karibische  Steueroasen verschoben. Das legen Unterlagen der sogenannten  Offshore-Leaks nahe. Es geht demnach um bis zu vier Billionen Dollar.*


"Offshore leaks" found over $ 4 billion that China`s communist party apparatchiks have diverted into their private Carribean bank accounts.
And just as soon as that was made public on the internet, the internet went down in China:
China: Experten vermuten Zensurfehler hinter Netzausfall - SPIEGEL ONLINE


> *                                 China offline: Experten vermuten Zensurfehler hinter Netzausfall*


4 hours later it was up again but the "offshore leaks" data could not be seen any more in China.

All the while the IPCC praises China:
Christiana Figueres


> *U.N. climate chief: Communism best method of dealing with global warming*


It isn`t quite as bad in the US as it is in China, but the libtards are working on it.
Democrats Plan to Pressure TV Networks Into Covering Climate Change - NationalJournal.com



> Senate Democrats pledging to get more aggressive on climate change will soon pressure the major TV networks to give the topic far greater attention on the Sunday talking-head shows.
> Sens. Bernie Sanders, I-Vt., and Brian Schatz, D-Hawaii, are gathering colleagues' signatures on a letter to the networks asserting that they're ignoring global warming.


So far the only TV channel that aired this crap was Al Gore`s, which he sold off to Al Jazeera:
Sunday News Shows Have Interviewed Two Climate Scientists in Five Years - NationalJournal.com



> Cable news channel Al Jazeera America attracted attention  in its first week on the air in August when it dedicated 24 minutes to  covering climate change in a single day. But in the network's limited  debut, it could not have had the same impact as a major network. And  lawmakers who support legislation addressing climate change won't be  happy until ABC, CBS, NBC and Fox are covering it in-depth.


But the climate does not want to cooperate with the libtard propaganda effort
https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/433x309q90/138/8l0c.jpg


----------



## Kosh (Jan 22, 2014)

File:Atmosphere Composition Hand Mnemonic.png - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 22, 2014)

kosh said:


> file:atmosphere composition hand mnemonic.png - wikipedia, the free encyclopedia






*laugh



my



balls




off*


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 22, 2014)

Arguing the poor are hurt by green movement is one sided. Green sector CREATES JOBS, which you demand the poor either work or die off. If there is anything we can agree on its WE NEED MORE JOBS!

Conservatives often don't care about the poor, they focus on their income and family: anything that indirectly affects them, like climate change is illusory. Hence the poor are used as a prodding stick: they don't matter, but when they do, it's to WIN!

Score another for the white middle class who never wondered where their next meal would come from. 

The American democratic system is a democracy in name only. It is undeniably a plutocracy where the rich get lotsa TAX BREAKS n' subsidies that help them afford the 50 million dollar renovation they've been dying to do. Why should subsidies and tax dollars support their whims of renovation? They earned it, fair and square, through insider trading and other loopholes. Now that's "a hard day's worth of work" which the poor are incapable of doing. Poor people need to be shot.

However, when it comes to the dying poor, we denounce subsidies and breaks i.e. welfare system. It takes money from white middle class pockets and helps those who don't/can't work. Or are working but are not paid enough: McDonalds and other employers recommend welfare to help supplement their income. Why? McDonalds and similar jobs simply pay too little.

Helping others is wrong in principle, it burdens the white middle class male who has his own issues of making payment on their 3rd car or paying for their 3rd child's college.

But when it comes to another group, they deserve to receive millions through various subsidy programs. Tax cuts for the other group enables them to renovate their 4th mansion, which white middle class conservatives are happy to oblige. Or think of that money as a gift to keep the economy operating. Conservatives are not aware that the economy can operate so as to not produce poverty but this is not the way of American capitalism so don't even think about making changes to the system!

When it comes to helping those who've been in poverty for generations, ANY amount of money is too much. Although they seek work, as required by welfare law, week in and week out, they cannot find work. Just because there aren't jobs available doesn't mean you can ask the state for money. We consider them the most vile to the economy and indeed our private lives.

Humans are not machines. They require attention and love. The more we tell them fuck off and earn your way without offering any legitimate work or opportunities, the more we damage their esteem, their humanity and motivation. Machines can work through depression; humans kill themselves because too much debt, no work, and no forseeable future.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 22, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> Arguing the poor are hurt by green movement is one sided. Green sector CREATES JOBS, which you demand the poor either work or die off. If there is anything we can agree on its WE NEED MORE JOBS!
> 
> Conservatives often don't care about the poor, they focus on their income and family: anything that indirectly affects them, like climate change is illusory. Hence the poor are used as a prodding stick: they don't matter, but when they do, it's to WIN!
> 
> ...




Highly naïve.


Spain went all in on green energy over 10 yeas ago and the results were a disaster......2 jobs lost for every one gained.



Spain Admits ?Green Jobs? Program A Disaster | Questions and Observations

Promise from green jobs overstated, harms ignored | The Daily Caller




Only liberals could support subsidizing job losses and take bows!!!


Its a joke.....a total scam.




Here is a study on the effects of employment on public aid to renewable energy sources >>>



http://engine.4dsply.com/Redirect.engine?PlacementId=8861&MediaId=7973&PoolId=26&SiteId=371&ZoneId=484&Country=United States&PerformanceTest=null&Bid=7.75&MaxBid=9.2&currentUrl=http%3A%2F%2Fdailycaller.com%2F2011%2F09%2F05%2Fpromise-from-green-jobs-overstated-harms-ignored%2F




*Its a Jonestown.*






All over the EU, green energy subsidies are being slashed big time.......because the EU economies are being fucked ( ie: they cant compete globally ) >>





Energy CEOs call for end to renewable subsidies | EurActiv


People Are Losing Hope For Green Energy - Business Insider


The Green Subsidy Job Loss Nexus - Energy TribuneEnergy Tribune








Its like Sowell talks about in the video above.........liberals can never answer two critical questions when public policy solutions are needed:





*1) At what cost?

2) As compared to what?*






Which is why their shit is always rejected in the long run ( see 3 links above on green energy in the US and EU )









facts > philosophy


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 22, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> Arguing the poor are hurt by green movement is one sided. Green sector CREATES JOBS, which you demand the poor either work or die off. If there is anything we can agree on its WE NEED MORE JOBS!
> 
> Conservatives often don't care about the poor, they focus on their income and family: anything that indirectly affects them, like climate change is illusory. Hence the poor are used as a prodding stick: they don't matter, but when they do, it's to WIN!
> 
> ...



*Arguing the poor are hurt by green movement is one sided. Green sector CREATES JOBS*

How does making energy more expensive and less reliable create jobs? Walk me thru your logic.


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 22, 2014)

What does MickeyD's and other employers recommend? Supplement low wages with the tax payer funded welfare system! Just as long as it doesn't eat into profits of the board and CEO.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olUsgn-Ubh0#t=53]McResources "Help" Line - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 22, 2014)

It doesn't reduce reliability of energy. Coal and natural gas provide most of the energy--how does adding energy (more watts available) make energy less reliable? Using your logic, energy has become less reliable as renewables have grown during the last decade. Does this sound right to you?

I shouldnt have to explain such simple economics. It's the same reason we subsidize oil: so we can make it readily available and when there is increased demand, there's a job to be done.

By subsidizing the green sector, it opens up money flow allowing companies to be created or allows pre-existing companies to hire more employees. Result: unemployed and underemployed find a new avenue for work, and satisfying work if you believe in it. That's a blessing since most service  and labor jobs are soul crushing monotony.

The green sector contains thousands of operations like ZipCar, Bike-share programs, improving waste management, and of course what you're think of: solar and wind. It's much larger than just solar and wind; it's an approach on how to manage society more sensibly than we are, just like cutting millions of acres of old growth forests around the world is an approach to sustaining the demands of a consumer economy.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 22, 2014)

yeeeesh........and we thought PMZ had connect the dots issues. He made sense some of the time.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 22, 2014)

More AGW k00k losing.....from todays REALCLEARENERGY!!!!

Evidently, Germany's green revolution is now on life support!! >>>

Germany's energy revolution on verge of collapse - environment - 22 January 2014 - New Scientist




LOL.....only a complete dumbass couldn't see this coming!!! Add Germany to the long list of EU countries that have fucked themselves due to pursuit of a pipe dream!!!


Ask me if I'm laughing?


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 22, 2014)

Ooooops......and this week, the greens in the EU are not happy!!!!!


EU?s environmental policy review pleases neither greens nor businesses | Business Line



Getting kicked in the nut sack does suck!!!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 22, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> It doesn't reduce reliability of energy. Coal and natural gas provide most of the energy--how does adding energy (more watts available) make energy less reliable? Using your logic, energy has become less reliable as renewables have grown during the last decade. Does this sound right to you?
> 
> I shouldnt have to explain such simple economics. It's the same reason we subsidize oil: so we can make it readily available and when there is increased demand, there's a job to be done.
> 
> ...



*It doesn't reduce reliability of energy. *

Solar and wind is less reliable and more expensive. 
How does adding that type of energy create jobs?

*It's the same reason we subsidize oil*

Where do we subsidize oil?

*By subsidizing the green sector, it opens up money flow allowing companies to be created or allows pre-existing companies to hire more employees.*

Opens up money flow? You make it sound like these subsidies spring out of thin air.
Is that what you think?

* Result: unemployed and underemployed find a new avenue for work, and satisfying work if you believe in it. *

Taxing profitable business to subsidize the unprofitable, liberal logic.


----------



## westwall (Jan 22, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> kook, I never said I was morally superior or righteous. I've noted I know next to nothing about the world. Sorry you view this as supporting your stereotypes that liberals are egotistical madmen.







The problem that we have with people like you is the very point that you admitted too, 

" I've noted I know next to nothing about the world."

And yet, you come here and lecture people WHO DO.  Do you see a problem with that?  Are you self aware enough to understand the issue now?


----------



## SSDD (Jan 22, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> Arguing the poor are hurt by green movement is one sided. Green sector CREATES JOBS, which you demand the poor either work or die off. If there is anything we can agree on its WE NEED MORE JOBS!
> 
> .



Green jobs are invariably a losing proposition....spend a million to create two 50K per year jobs...nut ball economics at best.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 22, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> It doesn't reduce reliability of energy. Coal and natural gas provide most of the energy--how does adding energy (more watts available) make energy less reliable? Using your logic, energy has become less reliable as renewables have grown during the last decade. Does this sound right to you?
> 
> I shouldnt have to explain such simple economics. .



That right there is a perfect example of what Uncle WestWall just tried to tell you..

You CANT EXPAND grid capacity with either solar or wind.. And that's not because arrogant ole FlaCalTenn is a troglodyte meanie.. ((I'm actually the attractive bearded hominid in your avatar  -- 3rd from the right))

These are SUPPLEMENTS because for every watt of solar you add to the grid you must have a RELIABLE FULL TIME primary source grow with it to EXPAND the grid capacity. Adding a GIGAWatt of Wind wouldn't "expand the grid" by a GIGAWATT, in fact, half the days, it wouldn't BE THERE. You can only SUPPLEMENT the grid with these renewables and opportunistically REDUCE fossil/nuclear/hydro generation when possible. 

And YES.. Right now, if you have more 20% of generation in renewables -- its gonna become less reliable. Because the wind can change in 20 minutes or less and you need to instantly switch to the primary source. Maybe several times a day. And no one wants to invest in PRIMARY power that sits there idle with FULL STAFF and FULL MAINTENANCE and FUEL/HEAT/WATER WASTE issues so that YOU can put MORE of your wind toys on line..  YOUR economics are simple.. Too simple...


----------



## Abraham3 (Jan 22, 2014)

Let me point out that your backups run little.  Significantly less fuel is consumed.  That is the point.


----------



## freedombecki (Jan 22, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> It doesn't reduce reliability of energy. Coal and natural gas provide most of the energy--how does adding energy (more watts available) make energy less reliable? Using your logic, energy has become less reliable as renewables have grown during the last decade. Does this sound right to you?
> 
> I shouldnt have to explain such simple economics. It's the same reason we subsidize oil: so we can make it readily available and when there is increased demand, there's a job to be done.
> 
> ...



Gnarly, first, welcome to USMB, and I hope you are enjoying the boards. 

 I think the essence of what you asked is "how does adding energy (more watts available) make energy less reliable?"

 This is a lot more complex issue than you realize. A percentage of green energy businesses are greatly suspected to be quid-quo-pro political payoffs like Solyndra likely was. 18 months after this business received over half a billion dollars, its owners deigned it fit to dump 1100+ employees overnight with the only notice being posted to the company's locked doors the day it officially quit business with bankruptcy pending. What's that? $535,000,000 of taxpayer's money immediately transferred to the company's owners who paid them back by running with the money and leaving the city of Fremont, California and surrounding communities with a huge number of Americans unemployed, all at the same time. After considerable sidestepping the obstructive American government, a few investigators who wanted to know what happened and who did what, found that the money was handed over to one of Obama's largest supporter's investment portfolio, and some reimbursed others, including one of Nancy Pelosi's BILs. It frankly, wreaked not only of nepotism, but quid-pro-quo thanks for supporting the Obama campaign donors.

 That said, here's what happens to a company that has invested all it has in public service to communities, businesses, hospitals, shopping malls, manufacturers, industries, and mining operations, and serving them with steady service, 24/7 with as few down line time as possible, which in my husband's service may have been nil to low most years (less than 15 minutes), and there was a 4 or 5 year period in which there were not any outages. One year, there was an 8-foot snow, which caused a few hour-long outages around the area, but the -40F year (in the 70s) caused country outages of 6 hours in some places, and less than an hour in the city limits. Fortunately, he had an astute team of professionals whose lives were dedicated to keeping people powered in cold weather, and they were in the top 2% of the nation in service and the bottom 2% in costs.

 People who ran their own windmills (not many) spent an average of $40,000, and their return was $4.80 per month off on their bills for electricity that was produced. When it froze, their blades froze, too. When it was hot, the wind stopped blowing quite often. It wasn't the power company's fault. The people who invested all that money came to realize their payback on this primitive "Green Energy" plan wasn't all it was cracked up to be.

 Can you imagine the horror of investing $40,000 in the market and getting back under $58.00 for the year.

 It's gotten sillier than that. The government never, never contacted the people who basically wasted tens of thousands of dollars. Noooooo. Instead, using basically the same equipment, the government guaranteed to back certain people 100% with taxpayer's money, and you can better believe that at this point, billions and billions of dollars are being paid back for that foolhardy decision to give Democrats a huge boost to their hurting image after Carter, after Clinton, and now after Obama.

 What does it take to convince the Democrats that throwing the taxpayer's money away on nefarious failed green projects like windmill turbines in order to get votes by obfuscating the reality of the ripoff to the public is a good thing?

 I'm just speechless that the Democrats would engage in this kind of a ripoff of the American public "because we can!!!!"

 I'm so not thrilled. 

 I hope you have an answer about how the Democrats are going to pay back the America taxpayers holding the bag for this fiscal fiasco? 

 I'm all ears, honest.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 22, 2014)

Abraham3 said:


> Let me point out that your backups run little.  Significantly less fuel is consumed.  That is the point.



That might be true some of time..  But in reality no grid system operator is gonna request the Nat Gas plant shutdown immediately to take a flaky 20 minute wind spike. They're going to idle, waste fuel and dump the electricity to ground. Can't even get on phone and try to sell it.. So the average wind is (at best) 35% of rated Maximum and if you filter out all the 30 minute and less power spikes -- the average is down to below 25%. Point is -- no engineering will EVER approve EXPANDING grid generation capacity or their safe operating margins on the back of wind and solar. 

There's actually a reason for all those state mandated "20% renewables by 2020" edicts. It comes from the fact that mid-summer nighttime loads at 10PM are about 80% of the daytime peak demand. Thus you could (most days) put 20% of solar in and not have to expand your primary fossil/nuclear/hydro generation.. Solar is a PEAKER technology. And once you push past 20% of wind/solar -- you are treading on dangerous ground and NEED massive investments in grid scale storage and filtering.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 22, 2014)

freedombecki said:


> gnarlylove said:
> 
> 
> > it doesn't reduce reliability of energy. Coal and natural gas provide most of the energy--how does adding energy (more watts available) make energy less reliable? Using your logic, energy has become less reliable as renewables have grown during the last decade. Does this sound right to you?
> ...




*
post of the year award here ^^^*



Brilliant stuff.


The whole "at what cost" dynamic explained to perfection. Results don't matter to the far left.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 22, 2014)

Abraham3 said:


> Let me point out that your backups run little.  Significantly less fuel is consumed.  That is the point.



Yes, spending billions on equipment you will now use a fraction of the time, increasing the cost per kilowatt, is exactly the point.

But at least you top it all off with more expensive, less reliable "green energy".


----------



## Abraham3 (Jan 22, 2014)

Once you guys wake up (U.P.) from your daze and realize that AGW poses a real threat to you and your descendants, you'll feel a lot better about alternative energy.

That equipment you think they spent billions on - it will be used just as much as they ever planned on using it.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 22, 2014)

Abraham3 said:


> Once you guys wake up (U.P.) from your daze and realize that AGW poses a real threat to you and your descendants, you'll feel a lot better about alternative energy.
> 
> That equipment you think they spent billions on - it will be used just as much as they ever planned on using it.



How many trillions should we spend on alternative energy?
How much lower will CO2 levels be in 2080, as a result?
Show your work.


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 22, 2014)

This back and forth of non-points infused with conservative talking points has been helpful.

I've confirmed that ideology is stronger than any reality. That research has been demoted to opinion--sources determine truth, not truth determines what is written. That disagreement is an impasse and we have no business engaging in argument to overcome the impasse except for personal amusement--the opposite of musement. To contextualize it, you have your sources and they are called facts. Sources that oppose your views are given lotsa names but stupid will suffice.

Thus our problem becomes not that facts must reflect reality but that they must reflect our deeply held values. Those values were determined long before any of us "matured" or became adults, before we could navigate the complexity. Inculcation of societal values is virtually complete by 19. Most academic pursuits begins then, but by that time we are seeking facts or more accurately the sources that reflect our beliefs. There are a few individuals that evaluate and reevaluate why they were there or what life is about but the overwhelming majority had a pretty good idea of what the world was about and what they wanted out of it: comfort and security. Indeed, these are the cornerstones of American life.

People don't like to be challenged on their beliefs and certainly do not challenge their OWN beliefs--that's egotistical suicide. One of the most widely held societal values is not to confront one another. So in confronting skepticism on climate change or deforestation or glaciers receding, what matters first is one's beliefs, not the science or facts.

Armed with this understanding, your tactics will be to apply that analysis to me, and deny it as being applicable for yourselves. Perhaps not, in which case I salute your courage to go against your own values.

Let me preemptively respond: I admit values have an influence in my cognition and are fundamental to my interpretations of the world. The difference between us is I have spent my conscious life, from 15 on with one constant guide: being honest with myself. This has been a great challenge because it demands you question your own motives and even jettison them just for the sake of understanding alternatives. Thus, I've lived parts of my life with extremely discomfort over the choices I made. But as a result, I gained more knowledge what it was like to be someone who I would never identify with. This naturally expands one's ability to experience a different perspective or struggle--known as empathy.

I understood your perspective early on: you felt I was personally attacking you because I disagreed with your deeply held beliefs. So no wonder we saw so many personal attacks and name calling, it's the natural response to feel threatened when views that make up your values and hence actions are challenged.

I should have been more clear and sympathetic to your beliefs. I understand they mean so much to you that you think I'm "lecturing" you and denouncing you, rather than a belief or "fact." I have conceded points where I saw my error, as I concede my understanding of the grid to have been simple. So basically the grid can not experience more watts by merely adding another energy source, it remains at the same gigwatt but reduces energy from other sources?

But such a concession plays no role in countering central points that have been rehashed on previous pages. What matters in the end is I have read the wrong sources. I guess I'll fire up some Fred Singer, Cato Institute, Americans for Prosperity, DonorTrust, Hearltand Institute among plenty of others. When I am finished, I will promptly agree with you on every point you make. How could I not when they have billions of dollars funding not science based research but advertising and media research on how best to frame the debates.

The contemporary and single greatest issue with climate change is that it has dismissible impacts on living generations. Living people have no need to even contemplate rise in sea levels or the termination of coral. The issues that impact us RIGHT NOW is whether we have enough money to live and buy what we desire. So it's the easiest thing in the world and makes sense, speciously, to drone on and deny climate change regardless of what 97% of climate scientists say. 

Americans have been convinced through major funding that climate science is dubious. And given the harsh economic climate for the heartland, action to slow climate change causes disruption through mildly increased taxes among other perceived inconveniences--like having to live with nature rather than in spite of it.

So when you read your "infallible sources" and take a stand against taxes, I cannot argue with such an entrenched view. It literally makes up your core identity and so no matter who challenges it and no matter what evidence is proffered, you can dismiss it based on greater principles--you and your identity.

Fine. I get it and we have nothing to do but humor/anger one another. I won't challenge your doctrine because in principle it cannot be challenged, as I've learned. So if you won't believe climate change is fueled by humanity and threatens future stability, I ask you to ask yourself honestly, think of your children and when they have children, and you turn out to be wrong, how would you feel knowing your children/grandchildren are suffering as a direct result of climate change that you were determined to dismiss?

If I'm wrong, another 100 years of perfect petroleum summer. If you're wrong, the world's worst disaster ever recorded and will continue indefinitely. Don't take this as my definitive argument for why you should believe climate change. It is not an argument per se, just as Pascal's Wager is not an argument. I don't intend you to take away anything meaningful but on the off chance you care about your children, you might think about doing some more homework, just to be sure you right. I encourage you to watch the first minute of this video 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRVlIT__w6A#t=76]Rep. Inglis attacks GOP on climate change - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 22, 2014)

btw tenn, I liked your comment about your attractiveness. witty and silly. my style (in life not on this board)


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 22, 2014)

Gnarlyone--- 
Cant quote your post above because im on a mere tablet and its awkward to navigate that much text and wisdom.  There's a whole class of society that peg their values to beliefs without proof, and their knowledge to truths without facts.  These are my  religious buds whom I greatly admire. They drag themselves out of bed every Sunday morning to attend services because they are disciplined. They have rich and meaningful traditions and practices.  And they perform  worlds of good by pldging their wealth and volunteering their time..  Feel the same about some very zealot environuts --- like maybe you.. 

But I dont want EITHER group of those folks modeling my society thru political edict or having  power to DICTATE my values or choices.  Leadership comes from INFORMED beliefs. Not from religious dogma. So bless your beliefs -- just make sure you have the same HUMILITY as your religious cousins and dont ASSUME that beliefs alone give you a natural right to interpret "reality" for the rest of us..... Then we're cool....  If you LIVE on beliefs, and fear that knowledge and facts would compromise those beliefs,  then at least have the decency to not attempt to impose those beliefs on others...

'Bout covers it dont it? Except for the jab you took about what sources I used to arrive at my values.. I stick to the science forums largely because im not comfortable shilling my political beliefs to others..  Of course THEIR political choices all suck, but I know their not buying into 3rd party access or Libertarian party politics..  So unless its FACTUAL -- I dont bother..  so if you think any facts ive presented here are wrong or are politicized or are even debatable  --  PLEASE POINT THAT OUT... Ill be really pissed at myself if you catch me quoting unsubstantiated dogma. Beyond that --- I cant help it if my facts and conclusions resemble CATO or the Pope or Warren Buffet or Jimmy Buffet for that matter..


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 23, 2014)

Within the field of politics *who ever that has* the government and the government is making our goal towards those issues. Well, is the real winners.

Think about it.


----------



## Kosh (Jan 23, 2014)

> I've confirmed that ideology is stronger than any reality.



Yes it is and the ideology being pushed by the AGW cultists prove that they hate science especially if that science contradicts their religion.


----------



## Abraham3 (Jan 23, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> Gnarlyone---
> Cant quote your post above because im on a mere tablet and its awkward to navigate that much text and wisdom.  There's a whole class of society that peg their values to beliefs without proof, and their knowledge to truths without facts.  These are my  religious buds whom I greatly admire. They drag themselves out of bed every Sunday morning to attend services because they are disciplined. They have rich and meaningful traditions and practices.  And they perform  worlds of good by pldging their wealth and volunteering their time..  Feel the same about some very zealot environuts --- like maybe you..
> 
> But I dont want EITHER group of those folks modeling my society thru political edict or having  power to DICTATE my values or choices.  Leadership comes from INFORMED beliefs. Not from religious dogma. So bless your beliefs -- just make sure you have the same HUMILITY as your religious cousins and dont ASSUME that beliefs alone give you a natural right to interpret "reality" for the rest of us..... Then we're cool....  If you LIVE on beliefs, and fear that knowledge and facts would compromise those beliefs,  then at least have the decency to not attempt to impose those beliefs on others...
> ...



Minor confusion here Sirrah.  The folks at the IPCC and those who back them have shitloads of evidence.  It is you who holds an unsupported view.


----------



## SSDD (Jan 23, 2014)

Abraham3 said:


> Once you guys wake up (U.P.) from your daze and realize that AGW poses a real threat to you and your descendants, you'll feel a lot better about alternative energy.
> 
> That equipment you think they spent billions on - it will be used just as much as they ever planned on using it.



There is no AGW.  But you are correct in that the idea of AGW is going to put a huge and entirely unnecessary financial burden on both me and my decendents as a result of the billions upon billions being wasted on a hoax.


----------



## SSDD (Jan 23, 2014)

Abraham3 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Gnarlyone---
> ...



No they don't.  What they do have is a weaker argument in favor of AGW with each new update.....weaker argument, less evidence, more confidence.


----------



## polarbear (Jan 23, 2014)

Abraham3 said:


> Minor confusion here Sirrah.  The folks at the IPCC and those who back them have shitloads of evidence.  It is you who holds an unsupported view.



What`s the matter with you ?
Haven`t you figured out yet that aside from 2 or 3 alarmist freaks nobody else cares for the crap you post...as in all these other threads you keep posting ?
Isn`t there any news about a junk of ice that broke off somewhere or some Hamlet in Australia where it`s too hot?
No?
Then I got some news for you just how ridiculous (and desperate) "the folks at the IPCC " with their "shitloads of evidence" are getting:
I`ll post the original later on down below, but this one quotes it conveniently in English 
Spiegel: ?Dispute With Scientists: Politicians Want To Ban Warming Stop From Climate Report?



> Dispute With Scientists: Politicians Want To Ban Warming Stop From Climate Report
> 
> Leading scientists are contradicting the political delegates. Jochem  Marotzke, President of the German Climate Consortium and the leading  scientific representative at the negotiations in Stockholm promises: We  are going to confront this issue head on. The UN IPCC has to accept a  discussion about the temperature stop.
> 
> [...] Against the will of many scientists, especially delegates of the  German government want to keep the pause in global warming of the last  15 years out of the IPCC Reports summary.


And here is the Article that was published today:
Klima 2013: Neue Daten zu Erwärmung und Klimawandel von Nasa und NOAA - SPIEGEL ONLINE

And this one:
EU-Klimaziele: Connie Hedegaard ist Kommissarin Hilflos - SPIEGEL ONLINE


> *                                 Neue EU-Klimaziele: Kommissarin Hilflos*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh don`t you just love her title "Kommissar"...which in German is the same title given to communists..too bad that it does not have quite the same connotation in English.
Anyway she is "ratlos" meaning "clue less" how to the IPCC should address the mounting criticism they are facing in Europe.

Perhaps you could tell her about "the shitload of evidence" you got.


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 23, 2014)

Sounds like AGW (cultist) is another word for mental patient. Given its ceaseless repetition, it sounds like the shoe is on the other foot.

But perhaps this question can stimulate the only worthwhile debate:
What if climate change skeptics are wrong?

I'm not talking cartoonish nuclear holocaust Armageddon, where everyone is dead sorta thing. No, I'm merely ascribing to the cracks in the biosphere that are taking place where the lot of humanity suffers; how much suffering is moot--death will NOT be absolute; only some will perish like we currently have from famines and droughts.


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 23, 2014)

polarbear said:


> What`s the matter with you ?
> Haven`t you figured out yet that aside from 2 or 3 alarmist freaks nobody else cares for the crap you post...as in all these other threads you keep posting ?



ABSOLUTE TEXTBOOK case of climate change denial.

Aggression and childlike fit of insolence.

Proud to be the ALPHA DOG? I hope so because if you weren't, you wouldn't be able to sleep at night. Doubting your own 100% denial is the day pigs fly.


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 23, 2014)

I know no climate change denier has the attention span to watch this PBS documentary that explains why they are "winning." I jest, I know climate deniers are people too, I just don't think they believe climate change proponents are.
This video is highly recommended for AGW cultists and human beings alike!

Climate of Doubt | FRONTLINE | PBS


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 23, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> I know no climate change denier has the attention span to watch this PBS documentary that explains why they are "winning." I jest, I know climate deniers are people too, I just don't think they believe climate change proponents are.
> This video is highly recommended for AGW cultists and human beings alike!
> 
> Climate of Doubt | FRONTLINE | PBS



You measure attentions spans with PBS documentaries?? What a neat device. Alert the APA -- we have a new ADHD screening test.. 

I measure attention spans with how long a poster can discuss a topic without 
wildly arcing into space.. But wtf do I know???


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 23, 2014)

i said i jest, buddy pal


----------



## Abraham3 (Jan 23, 2014)

polarbear said:


> Abraham3 said:
> 
> 
> > Minor confusion here Sirrah.  The folks at the IPCC and those who back them have shitloads of evidence.  It is you who holds an unsupported view.
> ...



AR5 is out.  The warming slowdown is fully discussed.  This is old and scandal-mongering news.  And it's not me that has shitloads of evidence supporting AGW.  It's the world's climate scientists.

What's the matter with me is that I firmly believe you and others like you are slowing our response to a real threat to my children and my children's children.  I find that more than enough motivation to keep right on going.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 23, 2014)

Abraham3 said:


> What's the matter with me is that I firmly believe you and others like you are slowing our response to a real threat to my children and my children's children.  I find that more than enough motivation to keep right on going.



The real problem is that you and others like you are not devoting enough of your "lives" to battling for your cause.  If you were sincerely troubled (I mean about Global Warming, not just "troubled"), then you'd quit your job (assuming you have one), park your polluting vehicle (including electric unless it has solar panels or a windmill on top), have your gas and electric meters removed entirely and spend all of your time either in protest meetings or praying to Algore.

Less than that is just proof of insincerity.  

Oh, and then there's the problem that you apparently have children!  That you didn't care enough about saving the planet from humans that you made more of them.  

But that's not surprising.....


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 24, 2014)

*So far this month, weather stations in the Lower 48 have broken or tied more than 2,600 records for cold, while Alaskan weather stations have broken or tied more than 20 daily temperature records for warmth. Alaskas relative warmth has shut down ski slopes and caused road problems.*

Temperatures In Alaska Are Warmer Than The Lower 48 « CBS DC





This is getting absolutely stoopid at this point!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 24, 2014)

More k00k losing.......EV's are nothing but another expensive AGW fraud tactic.

Turns out, their impact on emissions is akin to the impact of throwing a stone into the ocean!!! Yet every climate crusading nut wants us driving these faggy two door suicide machines.









Im laughing.




Electric Vehicles Would Not Significantly Reduce U.S. Pollutant Emissions | The Daily Fusion


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 24, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> *So far this month, weather stations in the Lower 48 have broken or tied more than 2,600 records for cold, while Alaskan weather stations have broken or tied more than 20 daily temperature records for warmth. Alaskas relative warmth has shut down ski slopes and caused road problems.*
> 
> Temperatures In Alaska Are Warmer Than The Lower 48 « CBS DC
> 
> ...


 
I agree.  It is absolutely stupid to compare short term regional weather patterns to long term global climate change.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 24, 2014)

orogenicman said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > *So far this month, weather stations in the Lower 48 have broken or tied more than 2,600 records for cold, while Alaskan weather stations have broken or tied more than 20 daily temperature records for warmth. Alaska&#8217;s relative warmth has shut down ski slopes and caused road problems.*
> ...






fAiL s0n.......like most of the global warming OCD's who never heard the phrase *"Reality is 95% perception".......*nobody is caring about the internet chatter that tries to effectively morph any weather to fit the agenda. People all over the country are waking up this morning and stepping outside and having to worry about their nut sack getting frostbite in 10 minutes.


Only the mental cases think people are chatting at the 7-11 coffee station about temperatures in Australia. Non-mental cases know that they are making global warming jokes and laughing at the religion.......because that's how it works in the real world. Nobody is caring about the science. Because their balls are blue from the cold.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 24, 2014)

From Pew.........







Ooooops..........and imagine it now??!!!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 24, 2014)

In many ways that have to do with the public...You're in fact winning. I'll give you that.


----------



## polarbear (Jan 24, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...




You could also say it  the other way around,...if 95% of the AGW predictions had anything to do with reality then there would not be a problem with perception.
 But this is what reality looks like:






As opposed to the AGW freak`s "perception" :


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 24, 2014)

Industry Awakens to Threat of Climate Change



			
				NYTimes said:
			
		

> Coke reflects a growing view among American business leaders and mainstream economists who see global warming as a force that contributes to lower gross domestic products, higher food and commodity costs, broken supply chains and increased financial risk. Their position is at striking odds with the longstanding argument, advanced by the coal industry and others, that policies to curb carbon emissions are more economically harmful than the impact of climate change.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Sounds like the essential complaint by deniers of "it costs too much" is being challenged headlong. As coal is cheap in China and India, arguments are harder there. But the energy market is not the only concern, its our whole global economic dependency that is being routinely affected by undeniable sources: the refining, the spilling, and the burning of fossil fuels. It starts small but builds and is making its presence felt by major corporations who's main concern is also money.

Once the money argument erodes, so does denier's unity. This has yet to be too public, but as reports come, like "Risky Business" and "natural capital" is recongized, so will the denier's only valid argument.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 24, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> Industry Awakens to Threat of Climate Change
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yet none of the concrete ACTIONS of NIKE or COKE will reduce Global Warming. In fact -- More synthethic fabric and materials is the ANTITHESIS of eco-ethics --- aint it??


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 24, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> gnarlylove said:
> 
> 
> > Industry Awakens to Threat of Climate Change
> ...


 
Well, Coke could set a precedent by stopping the production and distribution of beverages laced with CO2 and other poisons like high fructose corn syrup.  That would be a start.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 24, 2014)

orogenicman said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > gnarlylove said:
> ...



You're welcome to join the dozens of others that have offered market alternatives.. 
A little bit of an overstatement to call HFCSyrup "a poison" dontchathink??

Puts you at odds with quite of bit of "consensus".. Tee Hee.... And no --- I don't really want to debate it. My neighbor is a huge soda Nazi...


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 24, 2014)

I'll keep drinking soda until I die. Come in take it out of my cold dead hands.


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 24, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


 
I am one of the denizens who refuse to put that filth in their bodies.  And no it is not an overstatement to call high fructose corn syrup a poison, because that is what it is.


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 24, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> A little bit of an overstatement to call HFCSyrup "a poison" dontchathink??



No, it is not an overstatement.

I bet my life you consume it daily, and have never once considered trying to live without it.

I bet you could never muster the reasoning and will-power to actually change a small part of your diet just to see if it can bring worthwhile benefits over the sacrifice.

Why do I think there are results? Well, a cursory glance of this highly isolated segment of corn is certainly nothing nature has invented independent of the corn itself. Red flag there.

But let me give you concrete case evidence. In my life I have been a major sugar addict and consumed my share of HFCS. But I've also had a health conscious mentality, and as I learned more I thought I would experiment by removing this isolated sweetener. The problem is it would takes months to finally achieve a 95% removal and I would last no more than 3 weeks. During those weeks I would notice clarity by day 6 and I repeated this 4 times with usually a year of HFCS in between the 3 non-HFCS week. But mid 2013 my lifestyle has aligned, allowing me to cut this poison out without any hiccup. At least 3 solid months of not chowing down on excess sugar and no HFCS, I have no cravings for sweet items that were so prevalent throughout my whole life. At Golden Coral I would get the plate I dubbed "The Diabetic Special" meaning about 3 plates of only dessert and eat it all rapidly.

Results after ceasing HFCS? I think more clearly in that I am much slower to anger/irritation over small things and truly possess greater desires for education and lucid thought, including mediation. I know you think I am stupid (but its not my fault), but I use to be less calm and much more confused or irritable. I am aware enough to assess my own self.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 24, 2014)

LMAO.....a k00k classic!!!



*A Kook Classic*

Posted on January 24, 2014by stevengoddard 


*Kook claimed in 2010 that Antarctic sea ice was growing even as the seas around Antarctica were warming faster than the global trend*




A Kook Classic | Real Science



Oh God......some days, this site brings me damn close to tears!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 24, 2014)

And just when you thought it couldnt get any funnier on this forum >>>>



*Obama to address global warming at coldest SOTU speech in history*


Obama To Address Global Warming In Coldest SOU Address In History | Real Science



I cant............I cant anymore!!!


----------



## polarbear (Jan 24, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> Sounds like the essential complaint by deniers of "it costs too much" is being challenged headlong. As coal is cheap in China and India, arguments are harder there. But the energy market is not the only concern, its our whole global economic dependency that is being routinely affected by undeniable sources: the refining, the spilling, and the burning of fossil fuels. It starts small but builds and is making its presence felt by major corporations who's main concern is also money.
> 
> Once the money argument erodes, so does denier's unity. This has yet to be too public, but as reports come, like "Risky Business" and "natural capital" is recongized, so will the denier's only valid argument.




"Natural capital"...


> > Natural capital is thus the stock of natural ecosystems that yields a flow of valuable ecosystem goods or services into the future. For example, a stock of trees or fish provides a flow of new trees or fish,


So why don`t you join some primitive tribe in the Amazon jungle. They got a lot of "natural capital" the way it`s defined.
http://i.telegraph.co.uk/multimedia/archive/01757/indians_1757756c.jpg






While you go and get your "natural capital" monkey with a blow gun so you can eat:








I`ll get in my car, burn some fossil fuel and eat in a down-town restaurant:








> Natural Capitalism economic model of Paul Hawken, Amory Lovins, and Hunter Lovins until recently, when it began to be used by politicians, *notably Ralph Nader,*


*What do think Ralph Nader has been eating ?

*


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 24, 2014)

polar bear, you've clearly jumped ship on rationality. I don't know why I would travel 7,000 miles likely burning fossil fuels to get there when I have a pristine 45 acre farm in my backyard. Plenty-O-Natural Capital where I am! 

Your argument is "I'm PolarBear. I have money so shut up. I CAN do what I want and so I WILL do what I want. Look at me drive."

I am so proud you took off your training wheels and admitted where you really are coming from.

Best argument yet. I don't debate you have no interest in your relationship to the earth that gave you life and sustains it--including your fancy pertroluem based lifestyle. But that's the thing, the earth requires no respect or acknowledgement from you to produce the food you need and filter out the toxins you use. And when you die, which the earth cares nothing about, it will recycle your dumb ass into useful material instead of a waste of space. That joke was not funny and I recant it.


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 24, 2014)

I think you miss the point on natural capital. If you cared at all, which you don't, I'd recommend this



> Despite how much people depend on the environment, the economic value placed on natural assets is zero as revealed in this Pavan Sukhdev keynote. The banker by trade opens his speech by illustrating how the Amazon Rainforest provides over 20 billion tons of water vapor which is absorbed by the North Eastern trade winds that go on to feed an agricultural economy of 240 billion dollars in Latin American. Despite the abundance of economic prosperity that the Rainforests provide, the value of what comes to human beings from nature still does not have a price assigned to it.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 24, 2014)

I'll eat the lobster, drive the car and fuck my girl friend. I'll agree with you on that polar bear 

I'll also have the right to power my home with solar!


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 24, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > A little bit of an overstatement to call HFCSyrup "a poison" dontchathink??
> ...



You mean I could think more clearly and be irritated by you less frequently if I didn't have that one Diet Pepper per day? Such a deal........      

Do you have examples of your communications prowess BEFORE the experiment? Was the IMPROVEMENT verified by a neutral party?? LMAO

Funny deal.. Because I suffer from a right hand tremor. Killed my guitar career. And my wife came to me the other day and told me that someone at her hair place PROMISED her that if I killed off gluten in the diet --- my tremor would be gone.. We're still reviewing the evidence. Because I don't jump just because of anectdotes... Besides I'm looking forward to the brain surgery and it makes using a cellphone or tablet a real blast.. 

So many medicine men & gals out there...


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 24, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> polar bear, you've clearly jumped ship on rationality. I don't know why I would travel 7,000 miles likely burning fossil fuels to get there when I have a pristine 45 acre farm in my backyard. Plenty-O-Natural Capital where I am!
> 
> Your argument is "I'm PolarBear. I have money so shut up. I CAN do what I want and so I WILL do what I want. Look at me drive."
> 
> ...



Ahhhh.. Careful there. PBear is living closer to the Earth than ANY of us environuts.. 
Too late... Lecture scheduled to arrive soon...


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 24, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> LMAO.....a k00k classic!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




EXACTLY BRO !!!! Just went thru some AArctic Sea Temp charts this week.. But to be fair --- it's another one of pitfalls of AGW to rely on "AVERAGES". When you look at yearly averages of the WHOLE Southern Ocean -- or worse --- the ENTIRE TREND over 30 yrs, it tells you NOTHING about Ice Formation when temperatures are already that cold. Just a couple months a yr really matter to ice in AArctica.


----------



## polarbear (Jan 24, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> polar bear, you've clearly jumped ship on rationality. I don't know why I would travel 7,000 miles likely burning fossil fuels to get there when I have a pristine 45 acre farm in my backyard. Plenty-O-Natural Capital where I am!
> 
> Your argument is "I'm PolarBear. I have money so shut up. I CAN do what I want and so I WILL do what I want. Look at me drive."
> 
> ...



Who is "jumping the ship on reality" here?
You don`t have to travel 7000 miles to get to South America, its only a little over 4000 miles from the US to the center of Brazil.
Why don`t you get a grip on reality.It`s not even 7000 miles from where you are to the south pole

I`m not sure I share the same view what you consider a "pristine backyard"....where you say you are living off your "natural capital".
I lived for the better part of my adult life in the Yukon where an effeminate idiot like you would not survive the first winter. 
That PC you are using to post your crap here, did you carve it out of a piece of wood from your "natural capital"?
How about that TV? Just yesterday you said you have a "long enough attention span to watch PBS" on it...or is your attention span so short, that you can`t remember your own crap you`ve been posting here?

From where do you get  the power you use for that TV. I know it can`t be wind or solar because in your previous posts it was clear you have no clue what`s involved in either.

And if its so "pristine" where you say you are then I`m pretty sure you did not carry the groceries and all the rest of the stuff in your house  on your back....everything you got was on a "fancy petroleum lifestyle" truck unless you made it from the "natural capital" in your back yard.



> And when you die, which the earth cares nothing about, it will recycle  your dumb ass into useful material instead of a waste of space. That  joke was not funny and I recant it.


That shows *where you *are coming from...


> That  joke was not funny and I recant it


So why did you post it?
You freak-commie-liberals are  typical people haters but pretend to be concerned about humanity.
"and I recant it" oh how sincere...
Not that it would bother me what kind of spittle drools from the mouth of some fag who has an axe to grind with anyone who does not do what an asshole like you wants them to do...as if I`ld need you to tell me anything.
If it were  true what you say about your "natural capital" lifestyle,then you would not know how to change a light bulb because you never owned one.

By the way my attention span is just fine and I recall somebody who said the exact same thing you just said,...and also said that he lives off his "45 acre pristine back-yard" with his "partner"...and posted exactly the same garbage you are. 
So now you (and your fag "partner"?) are back here again with a brand new user name posting the same garbage as before over and over again. 

If I had not better things to do I`ld dig it up and stick it back into your face.
By the way, next time you walk to town,  get yourself some "petroleum lifestyle" meds and calm down, so that you don`t get confused how to spell simple words like "pertroluem" when you have your  next tantrum.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 24, 2014)

More skeptic destruction of the established AGW utter narrative >>>

This is a gem!!! So....all we hear from the handful of global warming OCD's the last week while the US is frozen solid ( nut sacks are turning black everywhere ) is that Australia is cooking!!!

But as usual, the k00k contingent never want you knowing about the past in comparison because then they look like dickheads.


So....found this gem, evidently from the New York Times, circa 1896 >>>



*New York Times Reported That Australia Was Much Hotter In 1896*

Posted on January 24, 2014	


http://stevengoddard.files.wordpress.com/2014/01/screenhunter_294-jan-23-19-14.gif


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 24, 2014)

Definitely time for a quick peek at the ENVIRONMENT FORUM scoreboard after the last few weeks of total egg in the face of the AGW crusaders >>>>


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 24, 2014)

ouch


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 24, 2014)

orogenicman said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > gnarlylove said:
> ...



I know, glucose and fructose are terrible!

Why?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 24, 2014)

orogenicman said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...



Only sucrose for you, right?


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 24, 2014)

stevia, amusing fellow. and i grew 10 plants myself! how about that!

Expert Opinion on Climate Change and Threats to Biodiversity


			
				Expert Opinion on Climate Change said:
			
		

> Climate experts (i.e., those with a high self-assessed level of knowledge and high number of publications) estimated, on average, that temperature will increase between 3.3°C and 3.5°C over the next 100 years. These estimates are conservative relative to the range of &#8220;likely&#8221; projected temperature change by the end of the century, according to the IPCC summary for policymakers (2.4°C&#8211;6.4°C; Bernstein et al. 2007)....
> 
> There was wide agreement that a large percentage of species will go extinct in response to the combined effects of climate change and other causes over the next 100 years, but those respondents with poor self-assessed knowledge of climate change or biotic responses to climate change estimated a mean of 17% and 16%, respectively, whereas those with excellent self-assessed knowledge estimated a mean of 23%. There was also wide agreement among the respondents that a large percentage of species would alter their geographic ranges because of climate change over the next 100 years, but those with poor self-assessed knowledge of climate change or biotic responses to climate change estimated a mean of 46% or 44%, respectively, whereas those with excellent self-assessed knowledge of climate change or biotic responses estimated a mean of 59% or 62% of species, respectively.
> 
> ...


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 24, 2014)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


 
I avoid it when I can.  You?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 25, 2014)

orogenicman said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...



My brain runs on glucose, not sure about yours.

So why is glucose and fructose a poison to you?


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 25, 2014)

The best source for glucose is fruits and non-isolated items. These have many other benefiting factors that sometimes only work in tandem. Nature is complex like that with its simple sugars.


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 25, 2014)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


 
You asked about sucrose, not glucose.  You didn't know there was a difference?  Huh.


----------



## Abraham3 (Jan 25, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> But as usual, the k00k contingent never want you knowing about the past in comparison because then they look like dickheads.



*That must explain the difference between the two group's response to these data:*







*and to these:*


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 25, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> stevia, amusing fellow. and i grew 10 plants myself! how about that!
> 
> Expert Opinion on Climate Change and Threats to Biodiversity
> 
> ...




Im laughing. Expert "opinion". That's the whole point.......all this climate shit is pure conjecture. Lots of special interest "opinions" presenting lots of loaded data!! That's not science.

The climate crusading OCD's never got the memo, "Opinions are like assholes......."


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 25, 2014)

Laugh my balls off..........


*Icebreakers in southern Texas!!!*

Colder Weather Heads for U.S. as Ice Set to Coat Texas - Bloomberg











"*Houston.....we've got a problem*"


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 25, 2014)

Most snow in Indianappolis ever!!!!

Midwest misery: Snow piles up to record levels


Im laughing........the global warming scientists were saying just a few years ago that "children will soon not know what snow is"!!!!


The same scientists are now saying all this snow is directly a result of global warming.


The call this.........."science".


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 25, 2014)

orogenicman said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...



You don't know what's in HFCS? Huh.


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 25, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Expert "opinion".





skookerasbil said:


> That's not science.





skookerasbil said:


> Opinions are like assholes......."



So Envrionmental Biologists with 17+ publications in NON-POLITICAL atmosphere of peer reviewed academic journals are OPINIONS.

You call that "opinion" huh?

PRAY, TELL ME WHO IS AN EXPERT if not "evironmental biologists" who study how the climate affects species and assessed their expertise in the field as "excellent." Those same scientists were verified to have over 17 publications in non-political journals AKA SCIENCE JOURNALS.

 KOOK you need to take 3 minutes out of your day and READ the following, if you're really jazzy I DARE YOU READ THE LINK, better grab a snack:



gnarlylove said:


> Expert Opinion on Climate Change and Threats to Biodiversity





			
				Expert Opinion on Climate Change said:
			
		

> Climate experts (i.e., those with a high self-assessed level of knowledge and high number of publications) estimated, on average, that temperature will increase between 3.3°C and 3.5°C over the next 100 years. These estimates are conservative relative to the range of &#8220;likely&#8221; projected temperature change by the end of the century, according to the IPCC summary for policymakers (2.4°C&#8211;6.4°C; Bernstein et al. 2007)....
> 
> There was wide agreement that a large percentage of species will go extinct in response to the combined effects of climate change and other causes over the next 100 years, but those respondents with poor self-assessed knowledge of climate change or biotic responses to climate change estimated a mean of 17% and 16%, respectively, whereas those with excellent self-assessed knowledge estimated a mean of 23%. There was also wide agreement among the respondents that a large percentage of species would alter their geographic ranges because of climate change over the next 100 years, but those with poor self-assessed knowledge of climate change or biotic responses to climate change estimated a mean of 46% or 44%, respectively, whereas those with excellent self-assessed knowledge of climate change or biotic responses estimated a mean of 59% or 62% of species, respectively.
> 
> ...


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 25, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Expert "opinion".
> ...





meh



I only care about who's winning!!!! Since the science isn't mattering one way or another, I couldn't give a rats ass, frankly!!!!



Very colorful win as a matter of factoid!! In fact, I was just snacking and found..........




*THIS >>>*


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 25, 2014)

PS.....only the hopelessly duped still buy the whole "peer review" BS >>>

Scientific Fraudsters Peer Review Their Own Journal Articles - Science Careers Blog





And why would they need to fuck around with the data???


Climate Change Emails Reveal Rigged 'Consensus' - WSJ.com


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 25, 2014)

The whole AGW concept couldn't come close to being pulled off but for a whole lot of incredibly naïve people!!!


Its like the assholes who buy the moon landing despite official photos like this >>>









Made with Korvettes/Sears furnace covers!!! Clearly could hold up to 1,480 degrees celcius with a little extra bondo on the open area's!!!



 My 10 year old daughter, given a little time, would come up with something more realistic. But the fools........and always was curious if they used Reynolds Wrap of some other generic name tin foil??!!


----------



## westwall (Jan 25, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Expert "opinion".
> ...







All Journals have become political in nature.  They did so because of money.  If you want funding you had best jump on the AGW bandwagon.  If you don't, you don't get funding.

Who controls the purse strings?  Government.  Who controls the government?  Politicians.
What do politicians engage in?  POLITICS!


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 25, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> I only care about who's winning!!!! Since the science isn't mattering one way or another, I couldn't give a rats ass, frankly!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Very colorful win as a matter of factoid!! In fact, I was just snacking and found........



We need more skeptics like you KooK.. I think we could sit down and have a delightful dinner together. I don't think we differ all that much. Only our perceptions do but we could work through that (or try to ignore it, whichever works)


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 25, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > I only care about who's winning!!!! Since the science isn't mattering one way or another, I couldn't give a rats ass, frankly!!!!
> ...



Well.....sounds good to me but my likeness is much like the second character from the left on your avatar!!! Hope you wouldn't mind......you know, we Tea Party people just crawled out of the trees two decades ago.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 25, 2014)

Ask me how hard Im laughing?


TOP story on DRUDGE right now in big bold black letters >>>




*COLDEST MONTH IN CENTURY *




DRUDGE REPORT 2014®


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 25, 2014)

There are gonna be huge protest marches over the denial wave that's sweeping the country!

The marches will start as soon as the greenies dig their SUVs out of the snow and get somebody to give them a "jump start" so they might start if they can get them to turn over at all with that thick near-frozen oil.


----------



## SSDD (Jan 25, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> There are gonna be huge protest marches over the denial wave that's sweeping the country!
> 
> The marches will start as soon as the greenies dig their SUVs out of the snow and get somebody to give them a "jump start" so they might start if they can get them to turn over at all with that thick near-frozen oil.



All this frozen warming is putting nail after nail in the AGW coffin.  The smart warmers are bailing and only the real wackos are keeping their seats on the crazy train.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 25, 2014)

SSDD said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > There are gonna be huge protest marches over the denial wave that's sweeping the country!
> ...





You know......in real numbers, you are only talking maybe <5% of the country that really gives a crap about this enough to be ok with destroying jobs and increasing electric bills by 100%. That's the bottom line.......not a peep from legislators about climate change legislation for years now. Only the AGW k00ks missed the memo.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 25, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> SSDD said:
> 
> 
> > HenryBHough said:
> ...




And that's why Barack Obama is spending 100,000,000,000's on it and using his power to make it so. Who ever controls the government is the real winner.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 25, 2014)

Ice jams in Pittsburg not seen in over two decades!!!



Ice Jam Flooding Could Be Worst Area Has Seen In 2 Decades « CBS Pittsburgh





Tell folks in Pennsylvania about global warming and then tell them the AFW mental cases want to shut all their coal plants and replace them with solar panels!!!


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 25, 2014)

Matthew said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > SSDD said:
> ...



Even epic losers get to win once in a while.  Especially when it's a bone thrown to them in the interest of suicide prevention. Some people are just too kind.....


----------



## Abraham3 (Jan 25, 2014)

SSDD said:


> All this frozen warming is putting nail after nail in the AGW coffin.  The smart warmers are bailing and only the real wackos are keeping their seats on the crazy train.



Name for us some of those "smart warmers".  Name for us a single climate scientist whose opinion regarding AGW has been changed by this winter's US weather.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 25, 2014)

Professor Seymour Rostakovitch, MS, UoV.

His research and resulting opinions have been suppressed by the global liberal media conspiracy.

Effectively so.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 25, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> stevia, amusing fellow. and i grew 10 plants myself! how about that!
> 
> Expert Opinion on Climate Change and Threats to Biodiversity
> 
> ...



I'm surprised that the analysis of this quote Flew right by you Gnarly.. Here you have an example of why "consensus" doesn't mean jack.. Why in the world would I have to "AVERAGE" the advice of all these knowledgeable scientists if they ALL AGREED.. Their estimates all represent different theoretical results of AGW.. What meaning does taking the AVERAGE advice of a couple hundred experts that you warmers consider infallible.. 

It MAY BE infallible -- because if you listen to EVERY ONE of them --- they pretty much cover the map between toasty warm and cataclysmic.. Don't they? So spare me the rest of the analysis about what we need to prepare for..  A REAL policy administrator would look at that army of advice and simply pick the guy who admitted "there was no real consensus"...


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 25, 2014)

It's not that they were infallible, it's how they were selected. I think if you read the article, it has meaningful results: experts with 15+ peer reviewed articles published are the same scientists that have a good idea of how the environment is affected and they all agree to some basic ranges. But I don't want you to get upset so I won't recommend you read the associated links. Our sources differ but you won't let my sources qualify. Why? 1 single reason: they don't agree with your predetermined answer and hence does not qualify as a source. If you'd like, name 1 favorite of yours. I just gave your 2 but you didn't like them.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 25, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> It's not that they were infallible, it's how they were selected. I think if you read the article, it has meaningful results: experts with 15+ peer reviewed articles published *are the same scientists that have a good idea of how the environment is affected and they all agree to some basic ranges*. But I don't want you to get upset so I won't recommend you read the associated links. Our sources differ but you won't let my sources qualify. Why? 1 single reason: they don't agree with your predetermined answer and hence does not qualify as a source. If you'd like, name 1 favorite of yours. I just gave your 2 but you didn't like them.



No see.. You're missing the point. THey DONT all agree.. There this key critical factor called "Climate Sensitivity".. THAT'S the number that predicts the temperature in 2065. It's silly because it's a "Global Average" and therefore doesn't relate to a dynamic climate system that varies seasonally, geographically, and with surface type, but how these clowns want to present it. So it varies in the literature over a RANGE of 1.2 to 5.5 or so.. So there IS NO CONSENSUS on some of the most details of the AGW theory.. Many other examples where you will go completely OFF THE RAILS --- trying to BELIEVE that they all agree.


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 26, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> gnarlylove said:
> 
> 
> > It's not that they were infallible, it's how they were selected. I think if you read the article, it has meaningful results: experts with 15+ peer reviewed articles published *are the same scientists that have a good idea of how the environment is affected and they all agree to some basic ranges*. But I don't want you to get upset so I won't recommend you read the associated links. Our sources differ but you won't let my sources qualify. Why? 1 single reason: they don't agree with your predetermined answer and hence does not qualify as a source. If you'd like, name 1 favorite of yours. I just gave your 2 but you didn't like them.
> ...


 
Why would it?  Long term climate change isn't about seasonal or geographic variability.  How many times does this have to be pointed out?

"there IS NO CONSENSUS on some of the most details of the AGW theory..."

Oh, you mean that scientists have disagreements?  Oh my.  What is the world coming to?


----------



## Abraham3 (Jan 26, 2014)

FCT,

You state that the opinions of the experts were "all over the map", that they ranged from "toasty warm to cataclysmic.  Not so.  If that had been the case, the average of their opinions would have been 0C predicted temperature change.  These weren't yes/no questions but questions which asked for numerical responses.  Thus it was entirely appropriate to average them and to conclude that the average value of their responses has worth.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 26, 2014)

orogenicman said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...



Still looking for the makeup of HFCS?


----------



## SSDD (Jan 26, 2014)

orogenicman said:


> I am one of the denizens who refuse to put that filth in their bodies.  And no it is not an overstatement to call high fructose corn syrup a poison, because that is what it is.



True, it isn't an overstatement, it is a bald faced lie.  First and foremost, know that your body can only absorb 4 types of sugars....glucose, fructose, galactose, and ribose.  It doesn't matter a whit whether the fructose comes from a sugar factory, or tenderly handled bees who only land on organic pesticide free flowers, the chemical structure is the same or your body wouldn't absorb it.  You have been fooled into believing a lie.

Here, learn something:

High fructose consumption by adolescents puts them at cardiovascular risk?

Food nannies fail math in effort to blame obesity on high fructose corn syrup

High fructose corn syrup increases risk factors for heart disease? 

High fructose corn syrup causes diabetes-myth vs science 

Claim: High fructose diet causes liver damage 

Study: Neither HFCS nor table sugar increases liver fat under ?real world? conditions

More epidemiology shenanigans


----------



## SSDD (Jan 26, 2014)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Still looking for the makeup of HFCS?



The makeup of HFCS is the same as that of natural fructose.  Genetically, you can only absorb 4 types of sugar....fructose is one.  If there were a difference between synthetic fructose and natural fructose, you wouldn't be able to absorb it....clearly we can.  The chemical structures of synthetic and natural fructose are identical.


----------



## polarbear (Jan 26, 2014)

When I looked into the environment forum around 9 this morning every thread had "toady by Abraham3" on it And it`s like that almost every time 24/7
Egocentrism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> *Egocentrism* is characterized by preoccupation with one's own  internal world. Egocentrics regard themselves and their own opinions or  interests as being the most important or valid. To them, self-relevant  information is seen to be more important in shaping one&#8217;s judgments than  are thoughts about others and other-relevant information.[1]  Egocentric people are unable to fully understand or to cope with other  people's opinions and the fact that reality can be different from what  they are ready to accept.


*He fits that profile perfectly !*


----------



## polarbear (Jan 26, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > A little bit of an overstatement to call HFCSyrup "a poison" dontchathink??
> ...



Here is another one, same problem as this Abraham3
Not a day goes by where this egocentric psycho isn`t here praising himself when he is posting his crap.
As if anyone would care what he is eating...and whatever it is it sure as hell doesn`t seem to work.


> *...greater desires for education and lucid thought..
> I am aware enough to assess my own self*.


And writes:


> but I use to be less calm and much more confused or irritable


Sounds pretty confused to me!

So you go to that restaurant and "eat 3 plates rapidly"..
just a while ago you criticized me for eating in a restaurant...while you heaped praise on yourself that you don`t... and lived off your "natural capital" which is in your "pristine backyard".
Is that restaurant part of your "natural capital" back-yard ?


> *I am aware enough to assess my own self*


Right...that`s what all the school dropouts and losers prefer to do.

the 3 of you, Abraham3 that "Oroginic" thing and you have a lot in common:


> *Egocentrism* is characterized by preoccupation with one's own  internal world. Egocentrics regard themselves and their own opinions or  interests as being the most important or valid. To them, self-relevant  information is seen to be more important in shaping one&#8217;s judgments than  are thoughts about others and other-relevant information.[





> Tactical ignoring, also known as planned ignoring, is a behavioral  management strategy used in response to challenging behavior that seeks  to receive attention or to gain a reaction from others.


Doesn`t Obama care pay for psychiatric treatment?


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 26, 2014)

Wow, talk about failing trigonometry!  You folks have really gone off on some wild tangents here!


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 26, 2014)

orogenicman said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > gnarlylove said:
> ...



OF COURSE Climate Change is now about SEASONAL and REGIONAL variability. I watched a Senate Panel of experts called by Dems TELL ME that very thing. That we should focus on "regional signals" and expect seasonal variations.. Need a quote? And generally I agree. The Earth does not HAVE single "averaged" climate.. And projections based on simplistic models assuming a ficticious single climate zone should be ridiculed. 

My quote above SHOULD have read (or did read) 
"there IS NO CONSENSUS on some of the most *IMPORTANT* details of the AGW theory..."


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 26, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


 
Gee, if only it were so simple as to listen to what someone says in a congressional committee.  Think of all the research money we could save.  Ever hear of a bell curve?  It is a pretty important concept in science.  Perhaps you should look it up.


----------



## polarbear (Jan 26, 2014)

orogenicman said:


> Gee, if only it were so simple as to listen to what someone says in a congressional committee.  Think of all the research money we could save.  Ever hear of a bell curve?  It is a pretty important concept in science.  Perhaps you should look it up.



Why? What makes you think that he doesn`t know what a bell curve is ? 
Because you just looked it up and want  to impress us today with your newly acquired "mathematical knowledge" piecing together meaningless sentences so that you can incorporate your latest buzz word.


> Think of all the research money we could save.  Ever hear of a bell curve?


Alright then show us the money we could save as a bell curve.
By the way "wild tangent" is a video game and has nothing to do with trigonometry:


orogenicman said:


> Wow, talk about failing trigonometry!  You  folks have really gone off on some wild tangents here!



If someone were to yank your internet connection you would sit there as dumb as a fence post.
Educated people don`t have to go to a forum 24/7 and brag, frauds like you do it because they have no education and everybody who knows you personally is well aware of that.
But it shows up anyway, no matter how hard you try.


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 26, 2014)

polarbear said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > Gee, if only it were so simple as to listen to what someone says in a congressional committee. Think of all the research money we could save. Ever hear of a bell curve? It is a pretty important concept in science. Perhaps you should look it up.
> ...


 
Well, polar bareass, you apparently sit there as dumb as a fence post regardless of whether or not you have an internet connection.  And it doesn't take a google search to understand the importance of bell curves.  Perhaps if you spent more of your time learning instead of wasting other peoples' time with your insults, you might get more out of your life than you do.


----------



## Abraham3 (Jan 26, 2014)

Bingo.


----------



## polarbear (Jan 26, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> stevia, amusing fellow. and i grew 10 plants myself! how about that!
> 
> Expert Opinion on Climate Change and Threats to Biodiversity
> 
> ...



And here is what you edited out, (for obvious reasons):


> Considerable uncertainty surrounds projections of climate change and its ecological consequences.
> 
> *The vast majority of peer-reviewed publications on climate* change contain predictions of significant temperature increases and negative effects on biodiversity in the coming decades,                   but these estimates vary considerably depending on the climate model,
> 
> ...


First off let`s compare what the IPCC predicts for the next 100 years with what those who have a high level of "self assessed level of knowledge" have said:
http://bioscience.oxfordjournals.org/content/63/8/666/F1.medium.gif





And the IPCC said in AR5:


> *Predictions*
> 
> The global surface temperature increase by the end of the 21st century is *likely to exceed 1.5°C* relative to the 1850 to 1900 period for most scenarios, and i*s likely to exceed 2.0 °C* for many scenarios


Which goes to show how  "excellent" this "self assessed knowledge" was.

So tell me, since you read nothing but dumb shit like this, how many of these who have an "excellent self assessed  level of knowledge" have also predicted just a few years ago that the polar bear population has declined.

The surveys show that it`s been increasing:
env.gov.nu.ca/sites/default/files/Polar%20Bear%20Research%20in%20Nunavut_ENGLISHsmall.pdf

Read it!


> 19 populations in the world
> &#8211;13 in Canada
> &#8211;12 in Nunavut


And all 13 polar bear populations which are in Canada and are carefully surveyed the numbers are up....
Since up to 80% of all the world`s polar bears are in Canada the other 6 groups which are outside of it can`t offset the trend.






And "climate change" has nothing to do with the decline in the other 6 population groups.
But this does:


> Today, polar bears are among the few large carnivores that are  still  found in roughly their original habitat and range--and in some  places, in  roughly their natural numbers.
> Although most populations have returned to healthy numbers,  there are  differences between the populations. Some are stable, some  seem to be  increasing, and some are decreasing due to various  pressures. As of 2013, 5 of 19 populations were in decline.
> *Some populations are still harvested  quite heavily, and their status is uncertain.*


So much for what your "experts" predicted for polar bears.
South America has the longest list of endangered species.
Earth's Endangered Creatures - Endangered Species of South America
And again climate change has sweet fuck all to do with it.
This is what threatens them:
NTS Insight October 2010 (Issue 2)


> *Can Asia Learn from Brazil&#8217;s Agricultural Success? *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*And that is by far the biggest threat endangered species are facing...it`s what you called "natural capital" *:








gnarlylove said:


> Industry Awakens to Threat of Climate Change
> 
> Once the money argument erodes, so does denier's unity. This has yet to  be too public, but as reports come, like "Risky Business" and "natural capital" is *recongized*, so will the denier's only valid argument.


"recongized"...You just wrote that you don`t get confused any more since you quit eating corn syrup.

See, that`s the problem with "self assessment"...


> *I am aware enough to assess my own self*
> ...but I use to be less calm and much more confused or irritable


It`s not working for you, but now we know where you got that idea for your new concept where every dummy scores "excellent"



> http://bioscience.oxfordjournals.org/content/63/8/666/F2.medium.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Taking you what you and the rest of you freaks are posting here apart is as easy as taking candy from babies...not that I would do the latter, while I`m having way more fun with  you 3 retards.


----------



## polarbear (Jan 26, 2014)

orogenicman said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...



I had to know what a bell curve is long before there was an Internet full of dummies like you.
So when are you going to show as how you express "all the money we could save" in a bell curve?
That could be interesting.
Almost as interesting as that math lesson your buddy Abraham the 3.rd promised us,..but never gave..
how he can figure out how much air a 2.4 liter engine sucks up the intake manifold over a year.

By the way when it comes to insults, that`s where you, Abraham3 and that gnarled up brain excel...since your buddies Thundercrap and "PMZ" have gone. They used to throw the same kind of fits as the 3 of you remaining libtards do.
So what happened to them?
Nah I don`t have to ask...what happens is that they come back here with a new user name after they made too much of an ass of themselves.
Maybe you should try & give it a fresh start too after you figured out that there is no such thing as a "wild tangent" in trigonometry....and that you should have gone to school instead of playing "wild tangent" video games.
Btw. I`m a bit curious why you copied that picture:






From that web site and use it as your avatar
http://digsfossils.com/fossils/russia_trilobite.html

The small brain and what`s in it about bell curves and trigonometry is probably much the same as yours, but in my opinion one of those which look like a maggot would have been more fitting:





Meanwhile take "gnarlies" advice and stay away from corn syrup...else like him or is it a "1/2him & 1/2 her"...I`m not quite sure,...be he/she  "use to be less confused" and has trouble to  "recongize" stuff.


----------



## Kinte (Jan 26, 2014)

Al Gore is laughing all the way to the Environmentally Friendly Bank. I have also heard that Al started Microsoft not Bill Gates. I wonder is Gore is still taking the earth's core temperature, last time he did it was several million degrees.


----------



## polarbear (Jan 26, 2014)

Kinte said:


> Al Gore is laughing all the way to the Environmentally Friendly Bank. I have also heard that Al started Microsoft not Bill Gates. I wonder is Gore is still taking the earth's core temperature, last time he did it was several million degrees.


He doesn`t have to because according to prophet "Abraham" the 3rd "back radiation" works pretty well the same as a 800 C blow torch:


Abraham3 said:


> But, then, you'd be saying that 800C air radiates no more energy than  8C air and I'm truly sorry to say this, but that's just wrong.
> 1) The amount of radiation coming out of a volume of gas is directly  dependent on its temperature (Planck's Law).  As temperature rises, the  energy under the spectrum curve, *including CO2's 15um absorption band*, increases.
> 2) That CO2 absorbs and reemits in a narrow band does not block  the movement of radiation, it slows or smears it as radiation is  absorbed and reemitted.  Fifteen micron radiation does eventually reach  the Earth's surface or escapes to space.


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 26, 2014)

Going back for a second:


polarbear said:


> From where do you get  the power you use for that TV. I know it can`t be wind or solar because in your previous posts it was clear you have no clue what`s involved in either.



You have little info about my life but you sure seem to know anyway. Your assumptions that I own a car or at least drive regularly is simply false. But you aren't concerned about what really goes on, your concerned about how you can throw mud and name call. Sounds like you also have a real egocentric problem.

But that misses the point: I don't deny I use modern technology to live like a stove. But what makes you think I'm demanding humanity be 100% green or nothing? Clearly you cannot conceive of reasonable action towards restoring the environment. To you AGW means one thing: lunacy. In the same vein, change is also lunacy. Then its no wonder it's all or nothing.

I encourage re-evaluation for how humanity approaches life, as all AGW advocates. This includes thinking about resources extraction to human consumption and waste. Undeniably humanity has degraded the environment through simply living. So if mere living brings about environmental problems that in turn hinder human survival, we need to re-think our efforts. This is not a demand to halt all human activity just so we appease the lunatic dichotomy you have set forth: either do not harm or fuck it, business as usual till we collapse the global economy by bringing about repeated environmental disasters.



polarbear said:


> just a while ago you criticized me for eating in a restaurant...



Never said that. I think you should eat what you like but I'd hope you'd have reasonable limits--like not eating $100 entrées for every meal or eating a very rare fish every night.

You're whole game is to piss people off and to make unfounded assertions about their personality. It's pretty sad what you take away from that post was I thought you shouldn't eat out peroid.

You basically said: "I will do what I want including drive my car and eat." There is nothing inherently wrong with this. Where I criticized it was you used it like a good reason to ignore environmental concerns. That fact you can do something is not a good indicator to its value, just because I can ejaculate on a woman in public is not a good indication its appropriate or healthy. But just for the record, I'm glad you have the money to eat out. Currently I don't eat out for the simple fact I am saving as much money as possible...but would I eat out if I really wanted to? Yes. Have I? Double Yes. Maybe you could take me out sometime...since you hope I'm effeminate, maybe I could dress up like your date!




polarbear said:


> while you heaped praise on yourself that you don`t



I'll just wait here for you to show me where I praised myself for not eating out... quoting made up stuff imaginative interpretation doesn't count...


polarbear said:


> Right...that`s what all the school dropouts and losers prefer to do.


Although I have 2 baccalaureates with a 3.6 overall GPA I'll play devils advocate: Hell yes Ima dropout and lazy MFer. Why would you do something rather than nothing? Doing nothing is the easy route and I take it every day. JOKING!

Sounds like you ought to be familiar with this concept given your denial of our impact on the planet. Doing nothing is the cheapest easiest way to address environmental degradation from hog lagoons to melting ice to climate change.

The real problem is you are repulsed by our existence because you operate based on hate and division. I do not share this view and have mildly poked fun in jest only. Nothing serious but you however go into a spill about the psychology of egocentricity and calling everyone fags. You sound pretty dedicated to undermining the credibility of your opponents and want nothing to do with above-board thought.

Even if everyone is a fag, it doesn't undermine the fact humans are damaging our environment faster than it can restore itself. 

Since you obviously are not egocentric you must be the most altruistic person alive. Oh? You're admitting you have egocentric problems too? Oh, no, that must have been the wind and my imagination. You'd never admit you are very demanding or your ego is larger than you: the first sign of ego is denying an ego. I admit I have an ego but its not an ego that denies its own existence in order to retain power. That is an American grade ego that takes high octane ignorance and hate in order to thrive.



polarbear said:


> So why don`t you join some primitive tribe in the Amazon jungle.



I know because you KNOW what's best for me and that's not egocentric on your part.



polarbear said:


> By the way my attention span is just fine and I recall somebody who said the exact same thing you just said,...and also said that he lives off his "45 acre pristine back-yard" with his "partner"...and posted exactly the same garbage you are.
> So now you (and your fag "partner"?) are back here again with a brand new user name posting the same garbage as before over and over again.



Haven't heard of it but you must be right. Despite your speculation and paranoia, I assure you they have medication for that--there's no need to fear. But since you fear loosing and express such conspiracies, and I'd think your ego did some gymnastics there in order to stabilize the threat to your superiority. 

All the "effeminate" this, "fag" that, "looser" this and "stupid" that surely have no connection to your ego. Certainly name calling has nothing to do with an ego that's out of control and feels threatened. No, you prefer hate and anger--it's your game. 



polarbear said:


> If I had not better things to do I`ld dig it up and stick it back into your face.


That sounds like someone who NEEDS to be right all the time. And we all know that ain't egocentric.



polarbear said:


> By the way, next time you walk to town,  get yourself some "petroleum lifestyle" meds and calm down, so that you don`t get confused how to spell simple words like "pertroluem" when you have your  next tantrum.
> 
> I know misspelling petroleum is a huge crux in your argument so I'll let it stand. JOKING!  But you know so much about me, I wish you were my doctor. I wasn't aware I had a "tantrum."



Clearly I need your brand of anger to calm me down.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 26, 2014)

You know, there are people in this world who just want to do something for the sake of doing it.......unintended consequences be damned. If the intentions appear good.......just do it. Interestingly, many of these people are known as intellectuals.....good schools.......good GPA's etc.......

But lets remember........there is no correlation between intellect and thought processing. Two very different things ( which is why I never call people a "retard" on here like some of the other genius' ). Some people......some very smart people, have pronounced difficulties processing all of their thoughts......the disconnect, as lay people jokingly refer to it as.


Thought Process Disorder -- Medical Definition


"difficulties making correct associations"..........



I call them mental cases, or k00ks.




Which is precisely why I have such a hoot in this forum.........Im laughing all the time. You cant have a reasonable debate with people who cant connect dots with any level of skill. To do so would be absurd.........which is why the only thing to do is just be more absurd than they are. Which I do exceedingly well...........


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 26, 2014)

Another good link for exploring the difference between intellect and disorganized thinking.

( bipolar disorder is one of many, many thought processing disorders.....this is not to say forum members necessarily have bipolar disorder.....just an example to illustrate intellect vs faulty reasoning )



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thought_disorder


http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Psychiatric_Disorders/Psychotic_Disorders


How smart are people with bipolar disorder??





Indeed, there are a lot of people on these forums a hell of a lot smarter than me, but there are also a lot of these same people who continually display a pronounced inability to self-assess what they are conveying in this landscape.


----------



## SSDD (Jan 27, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Another good link for exploring the difference between intellect and disorganized thinking.
> 
> ( bipolar disorder is one of many, many thought processing disorders.....this is not to say forum members necessarily have bipolar disorder.....just an example to illustrate intellect vs faulty reasoning )
> 
> ...



Warmers are herd animals....cattle....they move with the consensus.  Don't know if you ever tried to turn a herd in a different direction but it is very hard to do from anywhere but the front of the herd.  Till the leaders of the herd are brought to account for their actions, the herd is going to keep going till it eventually goes over a cliff.

I read that mann is going to take the stand, under oath, in his law suit....maybe a big dose of truth, or a conviction for perjury will bring the herd out of their stupor long enough to maybe start moving in another direction.....of course for envirowackos....no direction is desirable for the rest of us.


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 27, 2014)

what SSDD may as well have said said:
			
		

> Gravitators are herd animals....cattle....they move with the consensus. Don't know if you ever tried to turn a gravitating herd in a different direction but it is very hard to do from anywhere but the front of the herd, particularly with all that gravity gravitating. Till the leaders of the gravitators are brought to account for their actions, the herd is going to keep gravitating till it eventually goes over a cliff, and dies due to their own gravitating.


 
See how stupid that reads? No, of course you don't.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 27, 2014)

SSDD said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Another good link for exploring the difference between intellect and disorganized thinking.
> ...





The AGW crowd all got caught up in what is known as "consensus reality". Fascinating concept. And its not surprising these same people put little stock into the idea of personal freedom. Most of the AGW crowd doesn't believe in it.......we should relinquish freedoms to the government for the overall good.......so they are predisposed to it ( the nuero-pathology leading to the attitude )


*Philip K. Dick: &#8220;Because today we live in a society in which spurious realities are manufactured by the media, by governments, by big corporations, by religious groups, political groups&#8230;increasingly, we are bombarded with pseudo-realities manufactured by very sophisticated electronic mechanisms&#8230;And this is an astounding power: that of creating whole universes, universes of the mind. I ought to know. I do the same thing.&#8221;*

The individual vs. the illusion of consensus reality « Jon Rappoport's Blog




The AGW crowd was duped long ago




And they are predisposed to it given the difficulty with associations in their thinking. ( see post above )




Here is a perfect analogy on the disconnect with associations...........these people think there is a solution for everything in the world ( thought process disorder ) >>>>


A few years back, a whole family was killed by an 18 wheeler on I95 in Ct. They were parked on the shoulder and 8 people wiped out instantly. A tragedy. Subsequently, an activist group petitioned Hartford insisting the highway be widened, specifically, that the shoulder be widened in case of a similar breakdown in the future, thus, a similar tragedy could be avoided.


Now.....*to people who can connect the dots*, I don't even have to elaborate on the level of k00k that idea was from the lefty activists. 


Of course, the idea was struck down.





Look at the PROOF THE SKEPTICS ARE WINNING thread. The main reason I keep it going is exactly to illustrate this fact: far left people have some kind of inability to make associations that are very clear to the majority.



This is my playground s0ns!!!



It is impossible for Orangeman to comprehend what SSDD is saying..........its a thought processing thing. Fascinating to me.........


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 27, 2014)

orogenicman said:


> what SSDD may as well have said said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not as stupid as this.......

*And no it is not an overstatement to call high fructose corn syrup a poison, because that is what it is. *

http://www.usmessageboard.com/envir...the-skeptics-are-winning-159.html#post8512193


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 27, 2014)

As long as it doesn't hurt other people. Who gives a fuck if I want to drink soda?


----------



## SSDD (Jan 27, 2014)

orogenicman said:


> what SSDD may as well have said said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I said exactly what I intended to say...if I had needed your help, I would have asked...I do see that your alterations have resulted in a stupid comment, but I guess you just couldn't help yourself.


----------



## SSDD (Jan 27, 2014)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > what SSDD may as well have said said:
> ...



Yeah, that statement sounded just like something a true red eco nazi would say.  Guess he doesn't know much biology...genetically we can only absorb 4 types of sugars....fructose being one of them and the chemical structure of synthetic fructose must be identical to the chemical structure of natural fructose or our bodies couldn't absorb it.


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 27, 2014)

China Added More Solar Capacity in 2013 Than America Has Total


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 27, 2014)

Matthew said:


> As long as it doesn't hurt other people. Who gives a fuck if I want to drink soda?



Fella named Bloomberg. He worries that if you drink soda you'll get fat, catch diabetes, go to an emergency room at the expense of "all of us" then claim disability and go on welfare and live in subsidized housing.

In this instance he may actually be onto something.


----------



## Dante (Jan 27, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> More bad news for the climate crusading nutters.......
> 
> 
> Less people than *ever* believe in global warming!!!
> ...



sort of like when most people didn't believe the science behind the anti smoking campaigns


----------



## Abraham3 (Jan 27, 2014)

Or the numbers of Americans that believe the Christian god created humans in their present form.

Embarrassing.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 27, 2014)

Dante said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > More bad news for the climate crusading nutters.......
> ...



When did that occur?


----------



## Dante (Jan 27, 2014)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



when?  you don't know?


----------



## Dante (Jan 27, 2014)

poor [MENTION=29707]Toddsterpatriot[/MENTION] "A Gallup Survey conducted in 1958 found that only 44 percent of Americans believed smoking caused cancer"


----------



## Dante (Jan 27, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> More bad news for the climate crusading nutters.......
> 
> 
> Less people than *ever* believe in global warming!!!
> ...



The globe is warming. Only an imbecile would dispute that with the available evidence so far.  Why and if there is a looming crisis is at issue


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 27, 2014)

Or the numbers of Americans that believe HFCS and aspartame are poisons.
Embarrassing.


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 27, 2014)

Toddster, you are a wonderful human being. its so sad to see you work with the information you've have. It causes you to miss out on your inflated sense of accuracy but i'd think that's your subconscious doing you a favor: to wake up and realize what you believe is founded in a certain form of denialism that counters good science and rigorous debate would shock you.

Merchants of Doubt - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
This is a good start but dear lord there's a lot out there paralleling climate change and tobacco. See this google search


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 27, 2014)

Dante said:


> poor [MENTION=29707]Toddsterpatriot[/MENTION] "A Gallup Survey conducted in 1958 found that only 44 percent of Americans believed smoking caused cancer"



In 50 years, imagine the laughter at the thought that we could change the climate by wasting trillions on wind and solar.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 27, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> Toddster, you are a wonderful human being. its so sad to see you work with the information you've have. It causes you to miss out on your inflated sense of accuracy but i'd think that's your subconscious doing you a favor: to wake up and realize what you believe is founded in a certain form of denialism that counters good science and rigorous debate would shock you.
> 
> Merchants of Doubt - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> This is a good start but dear lord there's a lot out there paralleling climate change and tobacco. See this google search



Cigarettes were called coffin nails, decades before the anti-smoking campaigns started.

So what?

Cigarette - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Feel free to bring a rigorous debate. I could use a laugh.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 27, 2014)

Dante said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > More bad news for the climate crusading nutters.......
> ...



The globe warmed thousands of years ago to melt the glacier that would otherwise be 1 mile thick over my head. And we didn't do it.
The Earth warms. The Earth cools. 
How many trillions should we spend to reduce temps in 2080 by 0.1 degrees?


----------



## emilynghiem (Jan 27, 2014)

Where's the poll that shows how many conservatives and liberals agree that politicians should quit arguing about global warming and carbon credits
and put money directly into creating jobs saving oceans, rivers and forests from chemical pollution and destruction?



skookerasbil said:


> More bad news for the climate crusading nutters.......
> 
> 
> Less people than *ever* believe in global warming!!!
> ...


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 27, 2014)

I see you have no interest in actually understanding anything...you just jump from jab to jab without doing any homework. That is the easiest route and is super lazy. I know you didn't click the link that shows the tactics by wealthy groups like Heritage Foundation to cover and misrepresent the data for sake of business as usual. When you are wrong, the whole world will be in crisis.

The problem with the analogy is smoking harms the individual. Ignoring climate change doesn't merely harm the individual, it begs to push the global economy off a cliff. Your methods are insular.


----------



## Abraham3 (Jan 27, 2014)

SSDD said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...



While it's probably the best for a healthy person (greatest appetite suppression effect and typically comes along in a package full of fiber) but fructose is the worst of the lot if you've got pancreatic issues.


----------



## Dante (Jan 27, 2014)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Or the numbers of Americans that believe HFCS and aspartame are poisons.
> Embarrassing.



Americans are not the brightest bulbs, but hey we have creationism


----------



## Dante (Jan 27, 2014)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > poor [MENTION=29707]Toddsterpatriot[/MENTION] "A Gallup Survey conducted in 1958 found that only 44 percent of Americans believed smoking caused cancer"
> ...



Acid Rain. Smog in LA. Ozone stabilizing.


some things work.  


then again, some people are just stuck on stupid where the world has to be static for their views to be relevant and credible. In 50 years people will be saying -- wtf knows what they'll be saying


----------



## Dante (Jan 27, 2014)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> gnarlylove said:
> 
> 
> > Toddster, you are a wonderful human being. its so sad to see you work with the information you've have. It causes you to miss out on your inflated sense of accuracy but i'd think that's your subconscious doing you a favor: to wake up and realize what you believe is founded in a certain form of denialism that counters good science and rigorous debate would shock you.
> ...


and

"A Gallup Survey conducted in 1958 found that only 44 percent of Americans believed smoking caused cancer"


----------



## Dante (Jan 27, 2014)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



cute, but NO ONE is saying there are no cycles of warming and cooling. As a matter of fact it is the very science you ridicule on the one hand that you use to make an argument on the other hand.

It is always about $$$$ and regulation. You are so stupid to be pushing industry talking points over science


----------



## Dante (Jan 27, 2014)

emilynghiem said:


> Where's the poll that shows how many conservatives and liberals agree that politicians should quit arguing about global warming and carbon credits
> and put money directly into creating jobs saving oceans, rivers and forests from chemical pollution and destruction?
> 
> 
> ...



false choices


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 27, 2014)

Dante said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Or the numbers of Americans that believe HFCS and aspartame are poisons.
> ...



We're no longer falling for global warming power grabs.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 27, 2014)

Dante said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



*It is always about $$$$ and regulation.*

I know. But who wants regulations that cost trillions and reduce 2080 temps by 0.1 degrees?
Even the Germans have wised up to the CO2 scam.


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 27, 2014)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


 
Right.  Like when the EPA forced the oil companies to clean up their leaking underground storage tanks, and they turned around and sold those tanks to the mom and pop gas stations for a dollar, who couldn't afford the liability they didn't realize they were buying, and so the taxpayer ended up footing most of the bill for the clean up, while the petroleum industry literally got way with murder.

Industry always find a way to screw someone, usually you and me.


----------



## Dante (Jan 27, 2014)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



CO2 scam?


----------



## Dante (Jan 27, 2014)

Arguments from Global Warming Skeptics and what the science really says


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 27, 2014)

And, from another deep philosopher on Global Warming, these gems of wisdom (no, it's not algore):

Alfred E. Neuman Quotes


----------



## Dante (Jan 27, 2014)

video at the link:  Koch Industries: Secretly Funding the Climate Denial Machine | Greenpeace


"Charles G. Koch and David H. Koch have a vested interest in delaying climate action: they've made billions from their ownership and control of Koch Industries, an oil corporation that is the second largest privately-held company in America (which also happens to have an especially poor environmental record). It's timely that more people are now aware of Charles and David Koch and just what they're up to. A growing awareness of these oil billionaires' destructive agenda has led to increased scrutiny and resistance from people and organizations all over the United States."

"We continue to expose the connections between climate denial front groups and the secretive billionaires who are funding their efforts."


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 27, 2014)

They also fund PBS programming so I guess nobody should be watching that either.

Of course you don't allow your children's minds to be poisoned and have blocked the local PBS station, HAVEN'T YOU?

(caution:  incorrect answer could alert Child Protective Services)


----------



## Dante (Jan 27, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> They also fund PBS programming so I guess nobody should be watching that either.
> 
> Of course you don't allow your children's minds to be poisoned and have blocked the local PBS station, HAVEN'T YOU?
> 
> (caution:  incorrect answer could alert Child Protective Services)



Home schooling?  One doesn't negate the other. You are in desperate need of a critical thinking skill set


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 27, 2014)

They've been notified.

Smile when they knock on the door.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 27, 2014)

orogenicman said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



That's a scary story. I enjoy good fiction.

And good non-fiction, like when the EPA forced MTBE into our gasoline. To make the air cleaner.
And it polluted our water. Now that's really scary!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 27, 2014)

Dante said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



It was in all the papers.


----------



## Dante (Jan 27, 2014)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



the MSM that is supposed to lie all the time? Why would anyone believe that?


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 27, 2014)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


 
It is not fiction.  It is true.  I worked as an environmental consultant on major UST sites for 15 years.  So I know first hand what was done.


----------



## Dante (Jan 27, 2014)

orogenicman said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 27, 2014)

Dante said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


 
I might add that I am not the only one who knows this went on. It is well known in the environmental consultant industry.  And that's not all they've done.  They are still shafting the taxpayer in other ways:

http://www.deseretnews.com/article/...ipped-25M-from-state-cleanup-fund.html?pg=all



> Published: Wednesday, July 11 2012 3:25 p.m. MDT
> 
> SALT LAKE CITY &#8212; A state lawsuit says petroleum giant ConocoPhillips used false insurance claims to take $25 million from Utah over 14 years, allegedly misrepresenting it had no other insurance to pay for cleanup of leaky underground storage tanks.
> 
> In a complaint filed Monday in 3rd District Court, state assistant attorney general Paul McConkie said the Houston-based multinational company filed at least 1,500 claims from 1995 to 2009 with the state's Petroleum Storage Tank Fund &#8212; even though it had its own private insurance to cover the costs.


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 27, 2014)

news + public affairs player: video
Tobacco and Climate Change Video


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 27, 2014)

Dante said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > More bad news for the climate crusading nutters.......
> ...




s0n.....you're late to the party for the Matrix Domination in this thread.....almost 2,500 posts deep I might add. Its a Jonestown for the AGW k00ks.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 27, 2014)

Im laughing at the epic losing.........

New poll says 63% of Americans don't think Obama will make the right policy decisions.......and tomorrow night, on one of the coldest nights in a century, he's going to talk about global warming!!!



http://www.truthrevolt.org/news/poll-63-dont-have-confidence-obama-make-right-decisions



Now really........how......fucking.......funny.......is........that.........shit........gonna........be?


Especially when congress doesn't give a shit.



IM not one to watch any of these stupid-ass SOTU speeches no matter what party ( its all rigged anyway ).....but tomorrow night, I wouldn't miss this guy shooting himself in the face on national television. What could be more of a hoot?


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 27, 2014)

Hey......message to my Matrix Domination pals........








How funny is this?


Do a search on *BING* and type in *SKEPTICS ARE WINNING *and what comes up on the second page of the search?


This thread!!!! Laugh.....my......balls......off >>>>


skeptics are winning - Bing






epic s0ns!!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 27, 2014)

Dante said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



They lied about climategate? I don't believe you.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 27, 2014)

orogenicman said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...



Really? Oil companies dug up these huge old gas tanks and sold them for $1, instead of scrapping them?
Please tell me more.

And tell me about the EPA and MTBE, when you get a chance.


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 27, 2014)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


 
No. They knew the regulations were going to be promulgated, so they send representatives out to their franchises and offered the tanks, which were previously leased to them, for a dollar. Then when the regulations took effect, the franchises were left with the environmental liability since they now owned the tanks. Thousands of franchises went out of business, and the oil companies took nearly complete control of the retail market. That's why you don't see mom and pop service stations anymore.


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 27, 2014)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


 
Oh, you mean the made up scandal about stolen e-mails that produced NO criminal evidence?  That climategate?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 27, 2014)

orogenicman said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...



Wow! The government drove all those independents out of business. Terrible.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 27, 2014)

orogenicman said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Yeah, the scandal that showed the scientists with the consensus, (the 97%, remember?) were so confident about the science that they had to lie, suppress and "hide the decline"

That climategate.

Any word on that MTBE issue?


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 27, 2014)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


 
Really?  Hide the decline?  Hilarious.  Abe?  Wanna take up this one?

My word on MTBE is this:  It's been discussed before.  Full stop.


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 27, 2014)

the 97% consensus does not come from climategate. those scientists have nothing to do with that made up debacle. just because it's a title of a book doesn't make it factual or worthwhile. it was propaganda through and through to capture the imaginations of people like yourself. do a little homework if you cared

the 97% statistic comes from this very real study: Expert credibility in climate change


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 27, 2014)

orogenicman said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...



So lets see..  If the oil companies had HELD the leases and had to pay the clean up charges, these moms and pops would have been just fine --- RIGHT?  No implications for loss of business or increased leasing and franchise costs --- RIGHT?  Leftist logic..  No one has any risk in the game except the deep pockets..

Did it ever occur to you that the only ones CAPABLE  of fixing that problem of aging tanks were the the deep pockets? AND THEY FIXED IT.  They didnt plot to sabatoge those tanks,  did they?


----------



## SSDD (Jan 28, 2014)

orogenicman said:


> I might add that I am not the only one who knows this went on. It is well known in the environmental consultant industry.  And that's not all they've done.  They are still shafting the taxpayer in other ways:



Like it is well known in the climate science community that CO2 is the control knob for the climate?


----------



## Abraham3 (Jan 28, 2014)

Like it is well know in the denier movement to avoid at all costs being dragged into a debate on the facts.


----------



## Abraham3 (Jan 28, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



So driving all those independent retailers out of business and taking over the market was all required for them clean up the situation and was the sole reason for their largesse giving those tank away?  They owned the tanks in the first place.  

Certainly some of the independents would have gone out of business due to the cost of replacing those tanks.  But it's not as if tanks had never been replaced before.  Many would have gotten through it just fine.  And there'd be some competition to keep wholesale gas prices down.

Can't have that, can we.


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 28, 2014)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


 
Don't be obtuse.  You know that is not what I said.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 28, 2014)

Im laughing......the k00ks have been talking about this 97% thing for 15 years!!!


But what has changed?




The answer is.........*zero*



CO2 Not a Control Knob that Can Fine Tune Climate says Judith Curry to US Senate - Yahoo Finance Canada


69% Say It?s Likely Scientists Have Falsified Global Warming Research - Rasmussen Reports?


Satellite data shows Arctic sea ice coverage up 50 percent | The Daily Caller


Drill, Baby, Drill: U.S. Energy Revolution Being Heard ?Round the World, Yergin Says | Daily Ticker - Yahoo Finance



EIA Report Estimates Growth of U.S. Energy Economy Through 2040 | Department of Energy



What climate change? Fewer people than EVER believe the world is really warming up | UK | News | Daily Express


10 predictions for the world's energy future » News » OPB



People Are Losing Hope For Green Energy - Business Insider



What climate change? Fewer people than EVER believe the world is really warming up | UK | News | Daily Express





Wind Power: Germany?s Fatal Attraction ? STOP THESE THINGS





http://www.cap-press.com/pdf/Schroeder_fm.pdf





?Least extreme U.S. weather year ever?? 2013 shatters the record for fewest U.S. tornadoes ? 15% lower than previous record ? 2013 also had the fewest U.S. forest fires since 1984 | Climate Depot





Chronology of Extreme Weather





http://behindtheblack.com/behind-the-black/essays-and-commentaries/the-models-are-wrong








Take your pick................in 2014, its a Jonestown for the AGW climate crusaders. All their "consensus science" is having the same insignificant impact in the real world as it did 15 years ago. IN fact, as many of the above links illustrate, they are actually going backwards.



But don't take my word for it........go check the congressional record on climate change over the past 6 years. Nothing. Because nobody cares.

 Its not even debatable in 2014. Lose.












Nobody is caring about the science.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 28, 2014)

orogenicman said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...



Really, hide the decline.

Are you suffering from HFCS poisoning? LOL!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 28, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> the 97% consensus does not come from climategate. those scientists have nothing to do with that made up debacle. just because it's a title of a book doesn't make it factual or worthwhile. it was propaganda through and through to capture the imaginations of people like yourself. do a little homework if you cared
> 
> the 97% statistic comes from this very real study: Expert credibility in climate change



Maybe you can answer a question?

97% was how many scientists out of how many?


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 28, 2014)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> gnarlylove said:
> 
> 
> > the 97% consensus does not come from climategate. those scientists have nothing to do with that made up debacle. just because it's a title of a book doesn't make it factual or worthwhile. it was propaganda through and through to capture the imaginations of people like yourself. do a little homework if you cared
> ...


 
Perhaps you could find the answer you are seeking by READING the paper to which he linked.


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 28, 2014)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Maybe you can answer a question?
> 
> 97% was how many scientists out of how many?



Why? Do you actually care? i know you don't but i'll say it anyway it's the largest study of experts ever done (environmental biologists) who've mostly published 15+ peer-reviewed articles on climate change and it's affects on the biota. original survey was emailed to 15,000+ experts in environmental biology. if you wanted to get serious start by doing some homework. you'll be amazed to say the least. i know i was when i first started.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 28, 2014)

orogenicman said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > gnarlylove said:
> ...



Why don't you tell me?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 28, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe you can answer a question?
> ...



*Why? Do you actually care? *

When I see silly statistics, I like to see what they really measured.
So how many out of how many?


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 28, 2014)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Why don't you tell me?



You realize your essentially asking him to hold your hand and read it to you? It's kinda cute in a way but is not how the US should approach climate policy. It's tolerable on a individual level but employing the same tactics by dragging our heals in the Congress explains the childish gridlock. Incapable of doing their part and disagreeing till death.

Here's a brief summary of the main arguments (there are several details necessary to understanding it inside the full article)


gnarlylove said:


> Expert Opinion on Climate Change and Threats to Biodiversity
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 28, 2014)

it was over 2300 scientists. all of whom were selected because of their extensive publishing in many peer reviewed journals.

the fact is, it is the largest survey to date on EXPERT opinion. expert means 15+ peer reviewed articles were published by them and these highly published individuals also considered their knowledge "excellent" on the relevant topic of climate change. continuing to deny climate change is to deny tobacco has health impacts on humans. we don't know the exact how humans get ill so how can we say tobacco is the cause? same goes for climate change: there is disagreements between model projections and this turns out to question the whole science and understanding of climate change.


----------



## westwall (Jan 28, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> it was over 2300 scientists. all of whom were selected because of their extensive publishing in many peer reviewed journals.
> 
> the fact is, it is the largest survey to date on EXPERT opinion. expert means 15+ peer reviewed articles were published by them and these highly published individuals also considered their knowledge "excellent" on the relevant topic of climate change. continuing to deny climate change is to deny tobacco has health impacts on humans. we don't know the exact how humans get ill so how can we say tobacco is the cause? same goes for climate change: there is disagreements between model projections and this turns out to question the whole science and understanding of climate change.











Oh boy!  Last time it was 74 out of 79.  Now they're up to a whole 2300!  Woo hoo!  Of course there are over 31,487 American scientists alone who DISAGREE with the theory of AGW, and of that total 9,029 have PhDs.

Ask your pal orogenicman what percentage over that is


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 28, 2014)

you realize that has been discussed in this thread before and is agreed to be stupid by both sides.

The minimum requirement to sign that list was have a baccalaureate in a science. lots of people graduating prefer politics and money over truth. very few people on the list you mention actually hold doctorates in a scientific field related to understanding climate and certainly were not environmental biologists. that's what makes the fact they are widely published and well respected important: they know what the hell it is they are studying and you denying it all day long has no bearing on what is happening around you.

but you can keep puking up diseased info all you want, it only serves to keep people like you handicapped. c'mon you are smarter than that...can't you see the tactics employed by Exxon? do 10 minutes of research!
Kevin Grandia: The 30,000 Global Warming Petition Is Easily-Debunked Propaganda


			
				Huffpost said:
			
		

> The Petition Project website offers a breakdown of the areas of expertise of those who have signed the petition.
> 
> In the realm of climate science it breaks it breaks down as such:
> 
> ...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 28, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't you tell me?
> ...



*You realize your essentially asking him to hold your hand and read it to you? *

You don't have to read anything to me.

97% = X/Y.

Just tell me what is X, what is Y?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 28, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> it was over 2300 scientists. all of whom were selected because of their extensive publishing in many peer reviewed journals.
> 
> the fact is, it is the largest survey to date on EXPERT opinion. expert means 15+ peer reviewed articles were published by them and these highly published individuals also considered their knowledge "excellent" on the relevant topic of climate change. continuing to deny climate change is to deny tobacco has health impacts on humans. we don't know the exact how humans get ill so how can we say tobacco is the cause? same goes for climate change: there is disagreements between model projections and this turns out to question the whole science and understanding of climate change.



*it was over 2300 scientists. all of whom were selected because of their extensive publishing in many peer reviewed journals.*

Great!

X/2300, so what was X?


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 28, 2014)

2284/2329
95% had PhDs
But the study is not really properly understood being mashed into simpleton formula.

The point is they predict a range between 3.4-3.6 C by 2100. that's climate change at precisely the level that melts polar ice caps and changes lush landscapes into desert. its an injustice to this study to purge it of it's meaning by X/Y.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 28, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> 2284/2329
> 95% had PhDs
> But the study is not really properly understood being mashed into simpleton formula.
> 
> The point is they predict a range between 3.4-3.6 C by 2100. that's climate change at precisely the level that melts polar ice caps and changes lush landscapes into desert. its an injustice to this study to purge it of it's meaning by X/Y.



*2284/2329*

Thanks.

I see the 2329 in your link, but I missed the 2284. 
Where did you see it?

*But the study is not really properly understood being mashed into simpleton formula.*

Consensus, 97%!!!!

Of course it's a simpleton formula.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 28, 2014)

It's all pretty irrelevent. A consensus on the type of wildly bracketed and biased work of the IPCC is no consensus at all.. 

If you see a poll asking these 2300 what the temperature anomaly will be in 2056 and 97% agree --- please let me know.. O'Kay???


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 28, 2014)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> gnarlylove said:
> 
> 
> > the 97% consensus does not come from climategate. those scientists have nothing to do with that made up debacle. just because it's a title of a book doesn't make it factual or worthwhile. it was propaganda through and through to capture the imaginations of people like yourself. do a little homework if you cared
> ...





Oooops Todd......they don't much like that question. The fact is never, ever, ever presented in any context.......then again, nothing the far left promotes ever is.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 28, 2014)

Anybody stick around for that laughable SOTU speech by Soetero tonight?

How much was devoted to climate change???

One sentence!!!


We were hearing about executive orders on climate change.........but nada.......he couldn't move fast enough off the topic. Know what that is called? Throwing a little dog bone to the stoopids on the far left!!!


I only hung for the hideous speech just to see that.......and here 30 minutes later, still laughing.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 28, 2014)

No pledge to stand on the shore and executive order the sea to refrain from rising?  Even as a hedge in case Global Warming is more than just a vaguely religious superstition?


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 28, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> No pledge to stand on the shore and executive order the sea to refrain from rising?  Even as a hedge in case Global Warming is more than just a vaguely religious superstition?




It was classic lose.........

You know all the duped far left mofus tuned in to hear their hero opine about climate change and he was in and out of the topic in less than 15 seconds. Indeed.......5 years in a row and the far left doesn't get dick on climate change.


You fucking losers..........Im laughing at the profound level of fAiL.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 28, 2014)

Meanwhile, across the Atlantic, the EU is saying FUCK YOU to plans to combat climate change!!!


Why?


Because the people are sick and tired of their electricity prices going through the roof thanks to brainless government policies supporting green energy.


From the article >>>>


*In the face of a backlash from beleaguered consumers, the Eurocrats are retreating from ambitious plans to use &#8220;taxes and levies&#8221; to turn down the planet&#8217;s thermostat. Diverting billions into wasteful and inefficient power sources such as windmills, that stop working when there&#8217;s no breeze, and solar panels that generate no power when there&#8217;s a cloud overhead, is obviously going to be more costly than efficient power sources that function around the clock.

Last week, the 28-nation EU proposed significant modification to the one-size-fits-all global-warming policy. The European Commission, the EU&#8217;s executive body, now proposes ending individual national targets for use of windmills, algae and sun-power, which means greater leeway for using the stuff that actually works: natural gas, hydro and nuclear power.*





Costs matter s0ns......costs matter in the real world. Which is why you climate assholes are getting your balls kicked in!!! You mental cases never ask the question, "At what costs". But the rest of the world is.......








Read more: EDITORIAL: European Union cooling to global-warming energy costs - Washington Times 
Follow us: [MENTION=39892]Was[/MENTION]htimes on Twitter


----------



## Dante (Jan 28, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Meanwhile, across the Atlantic, the EU is saying FUCK YOU to plans to combat climate change!!!
> 
> 
> Why?
> ...



do you even have a clue what you are talking a bout? The EU is listening to the people?


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 28, 2014)

Dante said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile, across the Atlantic, the EU is saying FUCK YOU to plans to combat climate change!!!
> ...





Perhaps not s0n............but winning!!!!!






The science isn't meaning dick!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 28, 2014)

Shit......look at the post count on this thread!!!!


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 28, 2014)

"Climate change is a fact," said Obama with declaration and enunciation. He is not joking. It is a matter of leaving an inheritable planet for future humans who will scorn our lack of efforts. Too bad his All of the Above energy policy is weak on headstrong action to combat it. Oh well, at least we have a President that is smart enough to acknowledge climate change is real and we must address it.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 28, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> "Climate change is a fact," said Obama with declaration and enunciation. He is not joking. It is a matter of leaving an inheritable planet for future humans who will scorn our lack of efforts. Too bad his All of the Above energy policy is weak on headstrong action to combat it. Oh well, at least we have a President that is smart enough to acknowledge climate change is real and we must address it.



*"Climate change is a fact," said Obama with declaration and enunciation.*

Well no shit. 11,000 years ago Chicago had a mile thick sheet of ice on it.

Any luck finding that 2284 number in your link?

*Oh well, at least we have a President that is smart enough to acknowledge climate change is real and we must address it.*

Address it? 
That fucker stopped the seas from rising, just by getting the Dem nomination.
True story!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 29, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> "Climate change is a fact," said Obama with declaration and enunciation. He is not joking. It is a matter of leaving an inheritable planet for future humans who will scorn our lack of efforts. Too bad his All of the Above energy policy is weak on headstrong action to combat it. Oh well, at least we have a President that is smart enough to acknowledge climate change is real and we must address it.





Well take a bow!!


But he said it 5 years ago and then 4 years ago then 3 years ago then 2 years ago and then again last night!!!


You're not getting it sweetie.


He hasn't done dick and wont do dick. Its a punchline or does he need to do it for another 2 years for you to get it.


Climate change. Its an internet hobby........a vehicle for green energy bigs profits. That's all it is in 2014.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 29, 2014)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> gnarlylove said:
> 
> 
> > "Climate change is a fact," said Obama with declaration and enunciation. He is not joking. It is a matter of leaving an inheritable planet for future humans who will scorn our lack of efforts. Too bad his All of the Above energy policy is weak on headstrong action to combat it. Oh well, at least we have a President that is smart enough to acknowledge climate change is real and we must address it.
> ...






Classic!!!!


That made me laugh out loud!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 29, 2014)

OK......check this link out. It is a pro-renewable energy link. The author owns stock in 2 solar companies.......claims renewables are booming and about to dominate fossil fuels.

Renewable Energy Is Winning the Battle Versus Fossil Fuels - DailyFinance



Curious readers will note however, it is spun like all AGW alarmist activists spin renewables each and every day......with bogus stats on solar power in this case. These people ALWAYS compare a renewable source to itself in terms of growth. It is NEVER put into context against a fossil fuel source of energy. It is a brilliant way of perpetuating the ruse........make people think solar and wind are taking over the world. They are not.......unless you call 3% ( present) or 8%-10% ( in 3 decades ) taking over the world. All the graphs you see in the link are solar growth compared to itself.......w0w........how impressive!!! But only the connect the dots challenged are impressed.


Why do they have to do this? 


To perpetuate a myth. To dupe stoopid people and/or the mental cases into considering investing in green energy. And why not........Tyler the author here hears "Cha-ching" every time his shit consumed by some asshat.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 29, 2014)

In the real world though.......only 1/4 of the population is insisting on looking at climate change as a high priority needing to be addressed immediately. MOST people are yawning and have far, far greater immediate concerns.


Public to Obama, Congress: Climate Action Is No Big Deal This Year - NationalJournal.com



More proof the skeptics are winning.........s0ns!!!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 29, 2014)

Skooks, 

Do you get your information from a talking snake?


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 29, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Do you get your information from a talking snake?



Dunno about anyone else but I sure didn't get any information last night from YOUR talking snake.


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 29, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Do you get your information from a talking snake?
> ...


 
So who's talking snake did you get information from LAST NIGHT?


----------



## westwall (Jan 29, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> "Climate change is a fact," said Obama with declaration and enunciation. He is not joking. It is a matter of leaving an inheritable planet for future humans who will scorn our lack of efforts. Too bad his All of the Above energy policy is weak on headstrong action to combat it. Oh well, at least we have a President that is smart enough to acknowledge climate change is real and we must address it.








Of course it's a FACT.  Climate has ALWAYS changed.  Please tell us something we didn't already know.


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 29, 2014)

westwall said:


> Of course it's a FACT.  Climate has ALWAYS changed.



Well I didn't know we agreed! Now your beef is with man having anything to do with that huh?

You don't think carbon dioxide is a heat trapping gas aka greenhouse gas?

You don't think CO2 is being spewed into the air by cars and coal plants etc? 

You don't think the earth will warm any more than it has even with increased CO2?


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 29, 2014)

Better question:

Do I give a shit?


----------



## westwall (Jan 29, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Of course it's a FACT.  Climate has ALWAYS changed.
> ...







Correct.  Is man responsible.  Other than the local Urban Heat Island Effect (which is well documented but ignored by AGW supporters) I can find no large scale effect that is provable.

No, CO2 IS a GHG.  However, it operates on a logarithmic scale _*AND*_ also operates in the same wavelengths as H2O vapor.  Which is THE dominant GHG.

Man contributes 5% of the total global CO2 budget.

In the presence of ever increasing CO2 levels (far above what even Hansen predicted was possible) the global temperature has remained flat for 16 plus years.  That means the AGW theory is a failure.

Time to move on.


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 29, 2014)

Global carbon emissions rise to new record in 2013: report | Reuters
(Reuters) - Global carbon dioxide emissions from burning fossil fuels will rise to a record 36 billion metric tons (39.683 billion tons) this year, a report by 49 researchers from 10 countries....

so @ 5%, man, that's a lot more CO2, some 19,500,000,000,000 tons of CO2 released each year.

there is simply not the much CO2 released into the atmosphere each year. Maybe you want to see how CO2 emissions actually breaks down annually. or maybe you want to address where the other 95% of CO2 comes from....


----------



## polarbear (Jan 29, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> Global carbon emissions rise to new record in 2013: report | Reuters
> (Reuters) - Global carbon dioxide emissions from burning fossil fuels will rise to a record *36 billion *metric tons (39.683 billion tons) this year, a report by 49 researchers from 10 countries....
> 
> so @ 5%, man, that's a lot more CO2, some *19,500,000,000,000 *tons of CO2 released each year.
> ...



Maybe you want to address how many digits there are in a billion.


> *1,000,000,000* (one billion)
> In scientific notation, it is written as "1 × 10^9


So how did you get to (19,500,000,000,000 )19.5 trillion tons CO2 ?



> *I am aware enough to assess my own self*
> ...but I use to be less calm and much more confused or irritable


Maybe it`s better if you quit to "assess your own self", face the fact that you are confused and that your IQ is only a fraction of what it`s supposed to be.


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 29, 2014)

that's not my #. it's westwall's apparent #.
and thanks for the elementary math lesson but i choose to exaggerate the zeros. both ways are correct but you found unnecessary fault. once again, you are the better man.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 29, 2014)

Most of the co2 in the atmosphere is *natural* but the natural cycles don't remove most of the extra co2 going into the atmosphere(Thinking around 40% go into the carbon sinks). So year over year the extra co2 builds up. 

Let's just say that the plants and carbon sinks were good enough to balance the volcano's to keep the amount within the atmosphere fairly constant. Fairly constant since around 8,000 years ago at least. 

This is why we want from 280 in the early 19th century to nearing 400ppm today. At least based on official data of course as I am sure you have different sources.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 30, 2014)

Hmmm.......now what is the name of this thread????



*MORE PROOF THE SKEPTICS ARE WINNING*



The AGW k00ks come in here and for their part, start talking about CO2 levels!!! As Ive said many times, philosophy in a science thread is gay.


But I digress........


So.....woke up and as per usual went to DRUDGE to check out the days news.......and what do I find as a top headline???




*Solar Provides 0.2% of Electric Supply--Up From 0.02% Before Obama *


Solar Provides 0.2% of Electric Supply--Up From 0.02% Before Obama | CNS News





Ask me if I didnt burst out laughing???


Actually......I damn near busted my sides laughing so hard. These AGW climate mental cases talk incessantly about CO2, glaciers, ice melt, solar power, wind power yada......yada......yada.......every day for years and years now >>>>>>>>>>>>


To zero effect ( well, actually, to .2 effect. ).



Nobody in the real world is caring about climate change. It is kept alive by the green merchants picking the pockets of AGW meatheads like we have on this thread!!!



LOSE


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 30, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> 2284/2329
> 95% had PhDs
> But the study is not really properly understood being mashed into simpleton formula.
> 
> The point is they predict a range between 3.4-3.6 C by 2100. that's climate change at precisely the level that melts polar ice caps and changes lush landscapes into desert. its an injustice to this study to purge it of it's meaning by X/Y.



Did you find 2284 in your link?


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 30, 2014)

it's described in the abstract in the link. 97-98%. that's the ratio of 2284/2329. it would make a lot more sense if you decided to read the full pdf version linked below the abstract along with 5+ relevant articles.

among scientific community where peer-review is supreme, scientists affirm threats from climate change. that's what eviro bio scientists do (in part) they research how climate changes affect species.

among the general public propaganda and misinformation are coming out of their ears due to billion dollar campaigns ran to combat the idea of consensus in climate change. this was a lie then and is a lie now. if we fail to admit this as a public, we are in affect waiting for business to start taking action and they are, with or without us.


----------



## polarbear (Jan 30, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> that's not my #. it's westwall's apparent #.
> and thanks for the elementary math lesson but i choose to exaggerate the zeros. both ways are correct but you found unnecessary fault. once again, you are the better man.



No it isn`t. The *19,500,000,000,000 *is your number, it`s what you came up with as 100% if 36 billion were 5%.
You did not "choose to exaggerate", you were too dumb to figure out that 100% would then be 720 billion, not 19.5 trillion.
That`s neither correct nor an "unnecessary fault" and once again it shows that even simple math is too hard for libtards like you


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 30, 2014)

any amount of research shows carbon dioxide levels have steadily risen alongside our massive fossil fuel industry. don't play dumb and then call me dumb. it takes a spineless creature to ignore his own premise of major falsehood (human activity is @ 5%). no one thinks our overall output of CO2 since the 1900s has not risen to far above the levels the earth naturally gives off. 5% is non-sense.


----------



## polarbear (Jan 30, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> 2284/2329
> 95% had PhDs
> But the study is not really properly understood being mashed into simpleton formula.
> 
> The point is they predict a range between 3.4-3.6 C by 2100. that's climate change at precisely the level that melts polar ice caps and changes lush landscapes into desert.



The point is that they predict 3.4 to 3.6 C by 2100 and nobody else with the IPCC predicts that.
IPCC AR5:


> *Predictions*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Likely to exceed 1.5 C" is in no way a prediction that it`ll be as much as 3.6 C like your "experts" with an "excellent self assessed knowledge" are claiming.


> that's climate change at precisely the level that melts polar ice caps and changes lush landscapes into desert.


This is a desert:


> *Greenland Arctic Desert and Northernmost Land in the World*
> In  northern Greenland precipitation is so low, that many areas can be  called Arctic deserts. In particular Peary Land has precipitation levels  of only about 25 to 200 mm per year, all as snow, and was not covered  by glaciers during the most recent ice age.


And here it`s more than just 3 degrees warmer:


> The average temperature of a rain forest is about 77° Fahrenheit. In the winter the temperature is


Does that look like a desert ?







> 95% had PhDs


Yeah and they are typical ding bats like Dr.David Suzuki who tells schoolchildren they should donate their money to him so that Santa does not drown when the North Pole melts.


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 30, 2014)

polarbear, the point is we are all human beings and we all depend on nature. climate instability brings about greater risks and we see these risks manifested by more disasters that create unnecessary human suffering. human suffering is not the goal of the public good and runs directly counter to principles of human equality. but in the private life we often neglect what's good for the public to pursue self-interest, even i do--but its a matter of how far will your private gains cause you to forfeit the public good? its the idea of profits over people. now if the "economy" does better, it helps everyone, right? well, short term it does. but this such short term thinking betrays our capacity as human beings. don't use the fact your aren't caught in a tornado as evidence climate change is fake or that mankind has nothing to do with it.

indeed, it betrays our understanding that climate change brings definite risks that can potentially decimate the global economy via droughts, floods, acidification of oceans, which extinguishes coral life 100% (by ~450ppm) and obviously the marine life that depends on coral.

i don't know what the hell you are saying about the IPCC but their range is between 2.4C (lowest estimate) and 6.2C (highest) by the end of the century. so we can expect a happy medium of 3.x, and these 2300 envrio biologists give us this exact anticipation. just because you disagree with a PhD (Suzuki) on A COMPLETELY UNRELATED TOPIC does nothing to undermine the validity and expertise of other PhDs. that's really reaching to make a flippant argument.

if lying and fallacious arguments are _essential_ to your beliefs, it does not bode well for your position's validity.



> Climate experts (i.e., those with a high self-assessed level of knowledge and high number of publications) estimated, on average, that temperature will increase between 3.3°C and 3.5°C over the next 100 years. These estimates are conservative relative to the range of likely projected temperature change by the end of the century, according to the IPCC summary for policymakers (2.4°C6.4°C; Bernstein et al. 2007). Most of our respondents provided answers within the range of IPCC projection boundaries, and the estimates of the climate experts are higher, but few approach the high end of the IPCC's likely range.



The IPCC states this in its fifth assessment:



			
				IPCC said:
			
		

> Continued greenhouse gas emissions at or above current rates would cause further warming and induce many changes in the global climate system during the 21st century that would very likely be larger than those observed during the 20th century.



I encourage you to _actually read_ the IPCC's fifth assessment. You might actually come to a better understanding of your own position if you stop attacking and attempt, like I am, to understand each other's position. For you, it would lead to lowered blood pressure, guaranteed...and that's healthy for us all--it reduces stress on overburdened medical system


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 30, 2014)

This might help you understand global risk. It comes from the World Economic Forum's latest report for the next decade. See if you can spot "climate change" and associated risks.





From Bloomberg Businessweek


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 30, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> This might help you understand global risk. It comes from the World Economic Forum's latest report for the next decade. See if you can spot "climate change" and associated risks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just wanted to make sure you noticed that "Man-Made Enviro Changes" is considerably further down the impact axis.. What does that distinction say? Eh? 

Climate Change by itself -- is not the issue since it's been man's greatest enemy since greater apes were all hairy.. (See your AVI)

All this is well and good until the asteroid hits or we lose medical control of a bacterium strain, or the aliens arrive..


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 30, 2014)

so you think we should prepare for total annihilation from a giant platinum or ice space conglomerate?
now climate change is beginning to sound less silly in juxtaposition! lol

its a matter of allowing mankind to spew more co2 or not. you don't want dirty liberal hands on your laws to restrict pollution. but you don't want economic downturns either? addressing climate change in the short term may be costly but over the long term it will save money (likely preventing serious economic downturn) as well as certain species for extinction.

i guess these things are not worth short term money. i don't buy your logic and you won't either in 3 decades.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 30, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> so you think we should prepare for total annihilation from a giant platinum or ice space conglomerate?
> now climate change is beginning to sound less silly in juxtaposition! lol
> 
> its a matter of allowing mankind to spew more co2 or not. you don't want dirty liberal hands on your laws to restrict pollution. but you don't want economic downturns either? addressing climate change in the short term may be costly but over the long term it will save money as well as certain species for extinction.
> ...



Again -- CO2 is not pollution.. And we can address your imaginary CO2 crisis TODAY by building 100 NEW nuclear plants and shifting transportation to Hydrogen.. But that's NOT the official plan is it? And paying Vanuatu for imagined damages to its' environment out of YOUR paycheck is not gonna change that chart you posted. 

Did you get the distinction between just plain old "Climate Change" and "Man-Made Eco disasters?"   There's a LOT of higher impact threats ABOVE anything "Man-Made" isn't there?


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 30, 2014)

the man made enviro part refers to BP oil spills and the like. you act like you can separate man out from his/her environment. these two are inextricably linked and when we create more disasters we will experience expedite climate change. the more climate change we experience, the more economic impact. with more economic downturns, the more likely we will pursue riskier methods of resource extraction  whether through cutting costs of essential procedures or electing to go into harder to manage situations (like deep ocean drilling) and this creates greater environmental impacts.

humans cannot be separated from the climate.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 30, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> humans cannot be separated from the climate.



Actually humans CAN be separated from the climate.

But most likely BY the climate.

That's why trying to screw around with it either for "better" or for "worse" is an exercise in mental masturbation though with no happy result.


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 30, 2014)

co2 is and is not pollution. for humans, its natural to expel. for plants, it natural to absorb (then give off upon decay). at normal levels like 280ppm, it hardly drives the climate. at 400ppm like we are reaching today, it has changed the earth. i'm not saying man is 100% responsible, but if you continue to neglect OUR PART, we neglect the whole. undoubtedly this leads to greater profits among fossil fuels as well as greater risks, more propaganda and on it goes till climate change is a runaway frieght train that is going to severly impact global economies whether we do anything or not. there is a time when it's too late, just like there would be a time when its too late to realize an asteroid is about to collide with earth. we won't be able to reverse it and tyring to "reverse" climate change is highly risky. addressing excess co2 from humanity is essential to not hurrying major economic and environmental problems.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 30, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> it's described in the abstract in the link. 97-98%. that's the ratio of 2284/2329. it would make a lot more sense if you decided to read the full pdf version linked below the abstract along with 5+ relevant articles.
> 
> among scientific community where peer-review is supreme, scientists affirm threats from climate change. that's what eviro bio scientists do (in part) they research how climate changes affect species.
> 
> among the general public propaganda and misinformation are coming out of their ears due to billion dollar campaigns ran to combat the idea of consensus in climate change. this was a lie then and is a lie now. if we fail to admit this as a public, we are in affect waiting for business to start taking action and they are, with or without us.



*it's described in the abstract in the link. 97-98%. that's the ratio of 2284/2329.*

2284 is not in the link you provided.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 30, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> co2 is and is not pollution. for humans, its natural to expel. for plants, it natural to absorb (then give off upon decay). at normal levels like 280ppm, it hardly drives the climate. at 400ppm like we are reaching today, it has changed the earth. i'm not saying man is 100% responsible, but if you continue to neglect OUR PART, we neglect the whole. undoubtedly this leads to greater profits among fossil fuels as well as greater risks, more propaganda and on it goes till climate change is a runaway frieght train that is going to severly impact global economies whether we do anything or not. there is a time when it's too late, just like there would be a time when its too late to realize an asteroid is about to collide with earth. we won't be able to reverse it and tyring to "reverse" climate change is highly risky. addressing excess co2 from humanity is essential to not hurrying major economic and environmental problems.



*at normal levels like 280ppm,*

Why is 280ppm normal?


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 30, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> polarbear, the point is we are all human beings and we all depend on nature. climate instability brings about greater risks and we see these risks manifested by more disasters that create unnecessary human suffering. human suffering is not the goal of the public good and runs directly counter to principles of human equality. but in the private life we often neglect what's good for the public to pursue self-interest, even i do--but its a matter of how far will your private gains cause you to forfeit the public good? its the idea of profits over people. now if the "economy" does better, it helps everyone, right? well, short term it does. but this such short term thinking betrays our capacity as human beings. don't use the fact your aren't caught in a tornado as evidence climate change is fake or that mankind has nothing to do with it.
> 
> indeed, it betrays our understanding that climate change brings definite risks that can potentially decimate the global economy via droughts, floods, acidification of oceans, which extinguishes coral life 100% (by ~450ppm) and obviously the marine life that depends on coral.
> 
> ...






The IPCC is rigged sweetie.



*Convinced that local and global citizen and workers&#8217; participation is central to resolving sustainable
242 development governance issues. Streamlining management of multilateral environment agreements, drawing on
243 the foundations of community participation and governance structures and education for sustainable
Further
7
development can provide deeper foundations for understanding and tackling the complex sustainability 244 issues
245 facing humanity today. Such action can help respond to and engage with the recent social uprisings in Central
246 Asia, Africa, Europe and the Near East to encourage future democratic and social change movements;
247 As sustainable development concerns economic, social and environmental aspects of development, a coordinated
248 and integrated involvement of civil society from diverse sectors including environment, the human right
249 movement, the empowerment of women, youth, labor, health, populations, older persons, and sexual and
250 reproductive health is indispensable to promote more sustainable development pathways.*


*
We call for the preparation and implementation of green economy roadmaps, adoption of sustainable
360 development goals in critical areas, and implement governance reforms to foster the transition to a green
361 economy and to improve the institutional framework for sustainable development.
362 We propose that where the current economy aids inequity, destruction and greed, it should be replaced by a
363 green economy that [ensures social equity,gender equality, protects the ecological balance and creates economic
Further
10
sufficiency; the core idea of a Green Economy should be to] enhances sustainable development 364 and prosperity of
365 all nations,including occupied territories and nations, ensures the wellbeing of all people,ensure equal
366 remuneration of unpaid domestic and care work between women and men, andenhance the vitality of ecosystem
367 services and other natural capitals for future generations, and protect life in all its forms and expressions, now
368 and in the future.*






These passages from a genuine UN document from a training manual  ( link below ).......emphasis on "sustainable development" and how essential the "green economy" is in establishing those goals!!!

If you cant read this and connect the dots, its time to head back to school for reprogramming >>>>

http://www.un.org/wcm/webdav/site/ngoconference/shared/Documents/Draft%20One%20Version.pdf




Everything UN is a scam.



Or......continue to be a bubble dweller hopelessly consumed in the matrix. Not that I blame you.......many, many are navigating their way though life buying everything created by the Reality Manufacturing Company.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 30, 2014)

*378 The impact of manufacturing on our carbon footprint must be addressed. To this effect, we call upon the UN
379 General Assembly proclaim 21 December each year as International Low-Carbon Lifestyle Day, to be a day of
380 reflection to live more simply and to create a lighter environmental footprint, and to call upon UN Member
381 States, international institutions, civil society and individuals to mark the day with appropriate low-carbon events
382 worldwide.*



Another passage from above link.


Some of this shit could be interjected right into a preface of Sir Thomas More's "Utopia" which was written over 500 years ago. He certainly would approve.



Global warming is what it has always been........a vehicle to expedite a transition to world government and sustainable development/wealth redistribution. Make no mistake.......its always been what it is about.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 30, 2014)

skooks,

Wouldn't it be a more peaceful and productive world if we all had one government with smaller local governments? Same economic policies, same culture, etc...Sounds like a more peaceful world that has more wealth. If the government has good policies.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 30, 2014)

Matthew said:


> skooks,
> 
> Wouldn't it be a more peaceful and productive world if we all had one government with smaller local governments? Same economic policies, same culture, etc...Sounds like a more peaceful world that has more wealth. If the government has good policies.




Nope.


Not a chance. And lets hope that in our lifetimes, it doesn't even come close to happening because if it does, 100% certainty there will be a lot of dying before it happens. These things you desire are not possible s0n and there are thousands of years of history to prove it.

Utopias exist only in the minds of men. There are no solutions to some problems.......that's just the way it is and will always be.


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 30, 2014)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Why is 280ppm normal?



Can you do any homework on your own? You must have been one of the many kids who was always rushing to finish their homework before class and cheating because they never studied.



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> It was 280 ppm...in pre-industrial times, and has risen to 392 ppm in 2013 with a daily average at Mauna Loa recording 400 ppm as of 10 May 2013.



You have consistently refused to do anything in the way of research and yet you deny AGW because you _*think*_ you disagree with it. What is really going on is your severe lack of focus prevents you from understanding these matters thoroughly or doing any reading on them. So you pony-up by skimming through well-funded politically based reports that are eager to support your ignorance.


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 30, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> ...100% certainty there will be a lot of dying... ...and there are thousands of years of history to prove it.
> 
> Utopias exist only in the minds of men. There are no solutions to some problems........



Sounds like a pretty bleak worldview SKOOKS. No wonder you are filled with rage and hate. 
There is inner peace ya know? Public Peace is also attainable albeit unimaginable. If you think its unattainable you are living without hope and life should mean less than the sweet release of death (or so I strongly believe).

What drove evolution to our current ability to solve complex social problems of scarcity, transportation etc. is precisely the industriousness of humanity. The state we are currently in with your ability to flip a light switch or burn rubber all day along came from a long 50k year history of cultural evolution=competition + cooperation. As problems arose, we either innovated or died.

We are here today and I think that is major repute for our ability to solve problems--indeed as time has progressed we've managed to solve formerly unimaginable problems like getting to the moon with precision and far beyond.

However, as the global connectivity has occurred, now more than ever our individual actions effect the globe. The more profit over people we see (that is to say inflated ego), the less likely we will solve our problems. Hence I can understand your squarely pessimistic outlook. But with cooperation we can come to understand each other and solve complex problems.

We can diffuse this risk/attain peace by acting accordingly. It requires we know what actions lead to what. The only problem stopping us today is the same problem that has always been around: money/ego is winning over cooperation/public good.

If in your own life all you see is division SKOOKS, then no wonder you think so dismally. Start cooperating more and the natural law of the universe will show you cooperation is beneficial in solving problems, big or small. It will become evident in your life and you might come to have hope.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 30, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> co2 is and is not pollution. for humans, its natural to expel. for plants, it natural to absorb (then give off upon decay). at normal levels like 280ppm, it hardly drives the climate. at 400ppm like we are reaching today, it has changed the earth. i'm not saying man is 100% responsible, but if you continue to neglect OUR PART, we neglect the whole. undoubtedly this leads to greater profits among fossil fuels as well as greater risks, more propaganda and on it goes till climate change is a runaway frieght train that is going to severly impact global economies whether we do anything or not. there is a time when it's too late, just like there would be a time when its too late to realize an asteroid is about to collide with earth. we won't be able to reverse it and tyring to "reverse" climate change is highly risky. addressing excess co2 from humanity is essential to not hurrying major economic and environmental problems.



take a deep breath kiddo ---- and try again.. I'm not getting a pulse from that post.. Nothing.

We should panic because an oil company might make a profit. A 40% in CO2 concentration has caused about 1degC temp change in your life.. But during the Ice Ages, a 40% change in CO2 caused an 7 or 10degC change.. So what's the diff? Where's the MULTIPLIER that AGW predicts? 

runaway freight train? More like NYCity Handsome Cab..


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 30, 2014)

we clearly traffic in different worlds. you don't even consider me alive. what comedy show are you running in your indisposed brain? we aren't talking about past changes and no response should dignify your red herring tactics.

we know the earth changes! that's my point (and yours too?). temps have increased globally by over a degree (C). we agree here. this has already had an impact and is detailed across the globe. we have to deal with changes that effect us today. like higher rates of home owners insurance, reduced snow pack in the sierra nevadas causing drought, islands gone in the Philippines causing climate refugees to flee homes. co2 is driving this change. the 36B tons of output last year is significant enough to accumulate and drive climate change. We are seeing it in the coral reefs and their decline. upon reaching 450ppm we will see shortly thereafter a sharp decline in coral population to eventual extinction.

Just because we can sit at our computer without having noticed major catastrophe is not a reason to dismiss it. All climate science predicts a roughly 3.5 C temp increase by century's end (most conservative estimate is 2.4). That will bring greater effects. We will notice these trends as the years tick by and so will the number of people who un-subscribe to such an anathema.

these aren't new issues in the least but we are undeniably linked to a steady increase in global temps going all the way back to the 60s. i'm not expecting a know-it-all like yourself to EVER admit anything but you often roll out stumbling blocks, not arguments.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 30, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Why is 280ppm normal?
> ...



*It was 280 ppm...in pre-industrial times*

There were billions of years of "pre-industrial times".
So what makes 280 ppm normal?


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 30, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> we clearly traffic in different worlds. you don't even consider me alive. what comedy show are you running in your indisposed brain? we aren't talking about past changes and no response should dignify your red herring tactics.
> 
> we know the earth changes! that's my point (and yours too?). temps have increased globally by over a degree (C). we agree here. this has already had an impact and is detailed across the globe. we have to deal with changes that effect us today. like higher rates of home owners insurance, reduced snow pack in the sierra nevadas causing drought, islands gone in the Philippines causing climate refugees to flee homes. co2 is driving this change. the 36B tons of output last year is significant enough to accumulate and drive climate change. We are seeing it in the coral reefs and their decline. upon reaching 450ppm we will see shortly thereafter a sharp decline in coral population to eventual extinction.
> 
> ...



You bring up every event in the news as THOUGH CONCLUSIVELY they all derived from 400ppm CO2.. That's NOT what the science is saying.. There IS no CONCLUSIVE evidence that any part of the 400ppm CAUSED those events. You are embellishing the "maybes", coulds, and mights -- into statements that are not founded in reality.

Even the statement about 450ppm and the Coral reefs get shot in head is sheer panic and hype. What you WILL FIND -- is science saying that IF WE REACH 3 or 4degC anomaly, then these changes will happen. You are no different than a medicine man trying to earn a living by interpreting natural events for his personal profit.. 

I thought we had bonded in a way.. And the fact that I'm not attacking you or ignoring you should be enough evidence that I care..


----------



## Abraham3 (Jan 31, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> There IS no CONCLUSIVE evidence that any part of the 400ppm CAUSED those events.



There is sufficient evidence for 97% of the world's climate scientists to conclude that human GHG emissions are the primary cause of the global warming of the last 150 years.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 31, 2014)

PS.....the whole 97% claim used by the AGW climate crusaders is statistical hogwash.......a total ruse >>>


Global Warming Alarmists Caught Doctoring '97-Percent Consensus' Claims - Forbes



Remember......when people on the left throw up a statistic, it is invariably bogus.



Just like THIS.......


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 31, 2014)

LOSING



The 18 biggest green groups in America are pissed with the Obama SOTU speech. They don't like the "All of the above" policy. They want no fossil fuels. Mental cases.


INSIDE WASHINGTON: Greens hit Obama on energy plan - SFGate


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 31, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > ...100% certainty there will be a lot of dying... ...and there are thousands of years of history to prove it.
> ...




Sweets......I admire your idealism. I really do. It reminds me of me when I was 19 years old walking around the college campus with my NT Times under one arm and my Marx/Engels Reader under the other. I had read the "German Ideology" at least a dozen times. Hegel, Marx, Plato, Hobbes, More, Roussseau, Wittfogel et. al.......all fascinating.........remember thinking how stupid the rest of the country was who didn't know about the writings of these guys. I had fresh idea's and was going to school the naïve.

As I got into my twenties, I came to realize that none of these bozo's ever wrote about applying an ecomomic model in their utopia's. Hmmmm........then started studying the practical applications of their theories in the real world.......Keynesian economics........liberal social policy of the 60's..........history of multicultural efforts...........
Stumbled upon a guy named Thomas Sowell quite by accident. Changed my life.......he didn't write about theory. He wrote about the results of the application of progressive theory and its *results*. A fucking disaster.


But people like Gnarly........they don't care about "results". If the intentions are good and seem to make sense, it needs to be done.

Its a different way of thinking and thank God a distinct minority way of thinking.



Indeed......most people in the world ( by a margin of 2-1 by the way ) realize that life essentially comes down to a choice between SUCK and SUCKIER and that there are simply some problems that there is no "solution" for. People on the far left......the philosophers.......cant comprehend it. You make the best possible decision and try to live with the necessary tradeoffs. The zero sum game manner of looking at solving problems........the way a progressive thinks............really is silly when it comes right down to it. Will be silly hundreds of years from now too. Because "results" don't matter to these people. Thankfully.......for most, results do matter and by pure numbers, insulates us from the destructive nature of progressive public policy.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 31, 2014)

The far left progressives despise this book!! Why? Because the statistics layed out......the results of the "good intentions" public policy of the 60's.......was a fucking Jonestown for the people it was *supposed to assist*. Its part of the ruse......if you increase government dependency of the population, you achieve far more power.

Unlike the progressives on this thread, Im educated on both sides. Progressives/far left DO NOT read this stuff because it decimates their world view. It is an absolute truth. WHen you gain knowledge into the thinking of the left, you understand why global warming is a key to them establishing PERMANENT power.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 31, 2014)

OK....screw this philosophy crap.........time to get back to the winning!!


----------



## zeke (Jan 31, 2014)

It won't make a fucking bit of difference what we in the USA do about this issue.

Billions of people in China and India and elsewhere, just like a skooker (whatever that is) they could give a flying fuck less about what happens to this earth.

Change is gonna come in India an China. All those billions are looking forward to skook approved activity, burning gas and oil.

It's gonna be so great.

But one think I have learned from the likes of a skooker; man can't effect the environment. Which means that when scientists used to say that IF we engaged in a full out nuclear war, that there wouldn't have been no "nuclear winter". Right skooks. Cause man just doesn't have it in him to effect the worlds environment.

And burning vast amounts of carbon is GOOD for us. Skook the kook say so. Gotta be true then. Right skoooker.


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 31, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> That's NOT what the science is saying.. There IS no CONCLUSIVE evidence





flacaltenn said:


> ...not founded in reality.





flacaltenn said:


> get shot in head is sheer panic and hype.



You use some science-type language using words like science, evidence, reality. But most of this is dispersed between a network of opinion and an attempt to stretch your _beliefs_ into _reality_.

What you disagree with is less science and more a desire to be right. As I've said plenty before, you are here to commandeer discussion through apocrypha style denial. Your language gives it away every post. Let me illustrate below with 3 quotes.




flacaltenn said:


> his personal profit..


I have been saying that about you and now you reverse it. Why did it take you so long to engage in the same tactics your pals do?The same pals who think there is CATEGORICALLY NO evidence that man has ANYTHING to do with nature or carbon dioxide.

It'c clear you prefer the fraudulent Oregon Petition to the IPCC fourth assessment that notes not 50%. not 75%, not even 95%, its a whopping 97-98% of peer reviewed scientists across the globe (unlike yourself and these message boards which you often fail to back up your sources like I show below).

I think any percentage beyond 80% should DEFINITELY capture your attention and CANNOT, scientifically be refuted by merely disagreeing. That's because you and your buddy westwall claim science as your own but then CHUCK OUT the WHOLE scientific method: good science is only good science when it is repeatable and undergoes a jury of its peers. Your science is a bunch of old data and fudged sets that don't stand up to modern scientific scrutiny.



flacaltenn said:


> I thought we had bonded


I think your sexy too. But as far as your beliefs, they are about as appealing as hog shit from a factory farm. Only people with ulterior motives support your view and write politicized books, not quality science. If you can't admit the probability is outrageously stacked against you then there is no hope for compromise. You can SAY all you want about what you think but the majority of professors and science researchers say the EXACT OPPOSITE of what you conclude.



flacaltenn said:


> What you WILL FIND -- is science saying that IF WE REACH 3 or 4degC anomaly, then these changes will happen.


Support this view. Links or something..
I don't think this is what science is saying will kill them. Warmer water isn't a bad thing for coral. Warm water allows for coral to thrive. Plus the water does not imbibe the same ratio of warmth or uv rays as the land surface so if land warms by 3C then the water may differ, more or less.

It's the acidification that comes that the Oceans absorb (57% of carbon.) THIS ACIDIFIES the water and the coral.

So if you can accept air measurements with sources are at currently ~398ppm (and was 280ppm pre-industry), and most science predicts this is going to get worse (whether or not we think mankind has a role), then I think it's quote obvious WE ARE GOING TO LOOSE ALL CORAL AND MARINE LIFE THAT DEPENDS ON IT.

You think it has nothing to do with our activity but clearly you are turning a blind eye to explaining the 36 billion tons of co2 we released just last year alone! This is what acidifies the Ocean and is already threatening coral as we speak.


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 31, 2014)

zeke said:


> It won't make a fucking bit of difference what we in the USA do about this issue.



US burns more fossil fuels than China or India. Sounds like an obligation to take the first step. However, China alone added more solar in one year than US. It's not to say China isn't burning massive amounts of coal so that in some cities visibility is very low due to smog.

But one thing I do know certain, thinking action is never worthwhile is just poor critical thinking skills. If no one moves, no one responds. If one responds, at least some one else might too. Like the rest of your post though, got skooks on his toes.


----------



## polarbear (Jan 31, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> i don't know what the hell you are saying about the IPCC but their range is between* 2.4C (lowest estimate) *and 6.2C (highest) by the end of the century. so we can expect a happy medium of 3.x, and these 2300 envrio biologists give us this exact anticipation. just because you disagree with a PhD (Suzuki) on A COMPLETELY UNRELATED TOPIC does nothing to undermine the validity and expertise of other PhDs. that's really reaching to make a flippant argument.
> 
> if lying and fallacious arguments are _essential_ to your beliefs, it does not bode well for your position's validity.
> 
> ...


I did read it, but I know you have not...
This couldn`t possibly get any funnier than that.
You tell me to read AR5, claiming you did read it and post this link:
I encourage you to actually read the IPCC's fifth assessment.

Which is a link to the outdated AR4
www.ipcc.ch/pdf/assessment-report/ar4/wg1/*ar4*-wg1-spm.pdf

This is what`s in AR5:


> 2100 are projected to likely exceed 1.5°C above 1850-1900 for RCP4.5,
> 
> Global mean temperatures will continue to rise over the 21st
> century if greenhouse gas (GHG) emissions continue unabated.
> ...


There is only 1 model,  RCP8.5 which would go as high as what your biology experts  with an "excellent self assessed knowledge" agreed on.
And that model *assumes 1250 ppm CO2* and 8.5 watts/m^2 radiative forcing:






This is the one your source picked...while they were telling you they picked the "most conservative estimate" ...*and you believed it*



> that temperature will increase between 3.3°C and 3.5°C  over the next 100 years. These estimates are conservative relative to  the range of &#8220;likely&#8221;


One (of your many problems) is that you are too stupid to read and understand what`s in AR5 and prefer to read what the alarmists you keep quoting said about it.
And the thought that almost all of them might pick the most exaggerated scenario never even crossed your simple mind.
Over and over again you have shown that your IQ and education level got stuck at around an elementary grade 5 level.


----------



## westwall (Jan 31, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> so you think we should prepare for total annihilation from a giant platinum or ice space conglomerate?
> now climate change is beginning to sound less silly in juxtaposition! lol
> 
> its a matter of allowing mankind to spew more co2 or not. you don't want dirty liberal hands on your laws to restrict pollution. but you don't want economic downturns either? addressing climate change in the short term may be costly but over the long term it will save money (likely preventing serious economic downturn) as well as certain species for extinction.
> ...









The world is a system that has survived quite well for the vast majority of its life.  Warmth has never been a problem.  Cold has.  If you wish to see a time when the planet is suffering just look at the paleo record, cold kills and warmth doesn't.  The last time the planet was really warm (during the PETM) the flora and fauna bloomed.  Most of the major species of mammals were evolved during the PETM.

Now look at the history of asteroid strikes.  ONE of them hit (that we know of) and almost eliminated life on this planet.  Mankind is the first species on this planet capable of doing something about that.

And you fools would rather whistle Dixie.

This was a small one.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTmwbhyNBtA]Meteorite hits Russia impact Video Collections of meteorite explosions - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 31, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > That's NOT what the science is saying.. There IS no CONCLUSIVE evidence
> ...




Ok -- so screw the bonding. You're misinformed on EVERY point above.. And i'm certainly not gonna educate you on what YOUR AGW theory says about the future. CLEARLY, there is no respectable science pointing to INDIVIDUAL weather events and blaming them on AGW TODAY.. ALL of their crystal-balling in the journal papers is about THE FUTURE. No links. You go fetch.. 

For instance -- your assertion that coral LOVE thermal immersion into 3degC WARMER water, but it's the CO2 that's gonna kill them --- BS.. Water that warm is INCAPABLE of accumulating enough CO2 to make it go acidic enough to matter to the coral. And you'll find that temperature IS as important to coral propagation and health as acidity.. Recent papers show that SOME corals are not in waters acidic enough to thrive.. 

Pointing to events TODAY and claiming the population is CURRENTLY  violating the planet is witchdoctory.. Claiming FUTURE damage if the process continues is weak science.

Here's how science works. You assert -- then you prove.. I don't have to do jack.. Give me ONE journal article that says that any PARTICULAR WEATHER EVENT in the news is because of AGW.. JUST ONE.. And we'll discuss.. OK WitchDoc?  No Ice.. I don't do ice..


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 31, 2014)

You refuse to acknowledge the obvious trends. co2 levels ppm going back to pre-industrial times indicate a rise since the 60s. What has happened then? Pop. almost tripled since then. we also have produced and consumed more fossil fuels than ever releasing that famous greenhouse gas: co2. It's not a hard correlation to note unless it strictly contradicts your beliefs, which is clearly evident. When I offer demonstrations of the booming industry of snow creation, you say that has nothing to do with climate change. "You don't do ice" I didn't understand you set standards of what's evidence and what isn't. Since it goes against your believes, you can say "I don't count that." Your scientific attitude of "I don't need to do shit, the onus is on you" is clear dismal of your burden: you don't think the climate has anything to do with man. Why? because you think it doesn't make it so. Mere disagreement is no argument.

Again, no support for your papers regarding dissension, just a nominal reference that is intentionally vague so I can't hunt your research down that doesn't exist. Let me offer some more than nominal references:


			
				Coral Reef Research said:
			
		

> Temperature-induced mass coral bleaching causing mortality on a wide geographic scale started when atmospheric CO(2) levels exceeded approximately 320 ppm. When CO(2) levels reached approximately 340 ppm, sporadic but highly destructive mass bleaching occurred in most reefs world-wide, often associated with El Niño events. Recovery was dependent on the vulnerability of individual reef areas and on the reef's previous history and resilience. At today's level of approximately 387 ppm, allowing a lag-time of 10 years for sea temperatures to respond, most reefs world-wide are committed to an irreversible decline. Mass bleaching will in future become annual, departing from the 4 to 7 years return-time of El Niño events. Bleaching will be exacerbated by the effects of degraded water-quality and increased severe weather events. In addition, the progressive onset of ocean acidification will cause reduction of coral growth and retardation of the growth of high magnesium calcite-secreting coralline algae. If CO(2) levels are allowed to reach 450 ppm (due to occur by 2030-2040 at the current rates), reefs will be in rapid and terminal decline world-wide from multiple synergies arising from mass bleaching, ocean acidification, and other environmental impacts. Damage to shallow reef communities will become extensive with consequent reduction of biodiversity followed by extinctions.



Also, Ove Hoegh-Guldberg - ScienceWatch.com


> One of the major outcomes of the paper is the conclusion&#8212;convincingly, we would argue&#8212;that increasing carbon dioxide levels above 450 ppm will cause coral-dominated reef ecosystems to disappear. Synthesizing the available science and coming to this conclusion (i.e., 450 ppm is the absolute upper limit for stabilization) has not been done in a single place before.



Don't forget, 


> CO2 uptake is likely to induce aragonite undersaturation when atmospheric CO2 levels reach &#8776;450 ppm. Under the IPCC IS92a scenario, Southern Ocean wintertime aragonite undersaturation is projected to occur by the year 2030 and no later than 2038. Some prominent calcifying plankton, in particular the Pteropod species Limacina helicina, have important veliger larval development during winter and will have to experience detrimental carbonate conditions much earlier than previously thought, with possible deleterious flow-on impacts for the wider Southern Ocean marine ecosystem. Our results highlight the critical importance of understanding seasonal carbon dynamics within all calcifying marine ecosystems such as continental shelves and coral reefs, because natural variability may potentially hasten the onset of future ocean acidification.


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 31, 2014)

You need to show the correlation between population growth, fossil fuel use and temperature data as well as greater number of reports of disasters worldwide have no causal relationship. That something else is leading to increased ppm of co2 or that the earth is warming due to natural processes that do not involve mankind's release of co2. Highly dubious work. I'd call it witchdoctory but you already took that...or rather I'd never use such obvious red herrings in my argument. Admit it! Calling attention to red herring comparisons is half your game! You always spout out unnecessary relationships that do not further or denigrate any argument. They are cute and distractive comparisons meant to rile up your chimp friends and by god it works! Too bad. Any real critical thinker knows this is just irrelevant and a waste of space. I don't know how many times I've had to call out such wasted tactics without any benefit...i guess I just wasted my own post on this drivel. Never again?

There is an undeniably strong correlation between human activity the past century and climate changes. You need to show why these two have nothing to do with each other.


----------



## polarbear (Jan 31, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> Any real critical thinker knows this is just irrelevant and a waste of space. I don't know how many times I've had to call out such wasted tactics without any benefit...i guess I just wasted my own post on this drivel. Never again?


You consider yourself a "critical thinker"?
After posting this nonsense :


> i don't know what the hell you are saying about the IPCC but their range  is between 2.4C (lowest estimate) and 6.2C (highest) by the end of the  century. so we can expect a happy medium of 3.x, and these 2300 envrio  biologists give us this exact anticipation.


Since you are too stupid to find what the IPCC did predict for 2100 in the AR5 pdf I`ll show it to you again:


> 2100 are projected to likely exceed 1.5°C above 1850-1900 for RCP4.5,
> 
> Global mean temperatures will continue to rise over the 21st
> century if greenhouse gas (GHG) emissions continue unabated.
> ...


And this "conservative estimate" your source picked out was RCP8, the most exaggerated scenario which assumes 1250 ppm CO2 .
Btw, this is the link to AR5:
IPCC - Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change
What made you figure that renaming the link to "I encourage you to actually read the IPCC's fifth assessment." would fool anyone not to notice how stupid you are. *It`s a link to AR4.*
How could your "critical thinking" have missed this:
Your sensational study was published:
666 BioScience  *August 2013 */ Vol. 63 No. 8 AIBS BioScience Current Issue | About BioScience 

And AR5:
WG I: The Physical *Science Basis  30 September 2013,* Summary for Policymakers published 27 September 2013.

So which "science basis" did these "experts" with a "self assessed excellent knowledge" use ?
Since you have no idea I`ll tell you...it`s entirely based on all that crap Bernstein published in 2007
.. when he and the rest of the IPCC cluster fuck was still in total  denial that the temp- increase had already stalled for 10 years.

Google it and then you`ll know why that idiotic study based it on that.
And what does your "critical thinking" tell you about that?


> which here means that the 2008 impact
> factor measures the average number of citations in 2006 and
> 2007 for articles published in 2005.
> Our list of published environmental biologists included
> ...


 That`s from the original pdf your phony source quoted. *They never mentioned the other 13150 biologists they picked who declined to answer.
*And phrase it like this:


> We surveyed 2329 environmental                      biologists and found that greater expertise is  associated with projections of greater climatic change and more severe  consequences.


*That`s only 15 % who stated that they agreed*, while the other 85 % did`nt want to have anything to do with this fear mongering fodder "study" and declined.


The other thing is, you were ranting here for over a month how we`ll run out of fossil in about 2 decades.
So how would you get with wind mills and solar to the 1250 ppm CO2 RCP8.5 dooms day scenario after that?
There is no need for us evil oil-industry conspirators to discredit the IPCC, as long as fools like you keep on ranting quoting "studies" about the most ridiculous scenarios, which are those the IPCC wishes today it had never even published.
*Please do keep it coming*, because it`s amusing and demonstrates best just how retarded  you libtards really are.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 31, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Why is 280ppm normal?
> ...



*It was 280 ppm...in pre-industrial times*

There were billions of years of "pre-industrial times".
So what makes 280 ppm normal?


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 31, 2014)

If we care to read the full study, those who did not respond likely fell into the group of those who responded but did not wish to participate. 170 out of the ~210 or so that declined but replied said they didn't feel like they had much insight to offer. They extrapolate this data for the other 13,000 who never responded. Either you didn't read that part, ignored it or disagree with it. You take your pick but I know there's no convincing you so I won't try.

I've never said we are going to run out of fossil fuels. Just one of the endless examples of how your thinking muddles words to better fit stereotypes and pre-conceived ideas. 
Coal is in massive supply, I even have a coal mine on my property. Natural Gas industry is just starting and oil may have only reached its peak recently meaning at least 4+ decades of excessive oil burning. But I'm not even a firm believer that we have reached peak oil. The only fact we know is there is a peak oil, when we cross it is hard to tell.

I've had consistently rational conclusions based on sources most of the time but you "creatively" re-interpret anyone into language you understand: rage, hate, and hype. I am not an alarmist and I don't think the world is going to end even if we totally ignored climate change. At worst it presents serious challenges to be overcome. I challenge you to actually find a post where I speak ih apocalyptic themes. I assure you you will find me decrying such outlandish remarks. However, your narrow canon, your unwavering doctrine cannot tell the difference. Is this because of your choice or can you really not tell the difference? I submit being able to understand reasoned arguments over hype makes your life harder, it requires paying more attention instead of just slurring hate.

I wrote a rather lengthy reply to your post on page 172. But I decided half way though it was a waste of time since you have never demonstrated a willingness to actually understand each other. So I immediately closed the page to stop thinking about your constant attacks founded in free-range hate. I thanked you for the AR5 link and read through various pages and graphs, some 30 eye straining pages of text. I gleaned enough data and info to realize you were over simplifying the report. I refereed to 5 sections with quotes that expands our understanding and significance of the AR5 and with special attention to long term assessments. I have no interest in digging it back up because you aren't interested in anything but snobbery. Taking 1 piece of info and running with it. Just like you all you know about me is I think climate change presents risks and you take this to mean I'm an effeminate stupid dumb ignorant 5th grader who is a major fag.

Life is too short to waste it on refuting hate. No thanks for your continued disrespect synonymous with ego bigotry. Of course you'll creatively interpret this as I am a pussy. Fine. Think of me however you want, it has literally no bearing on reality. What you think about me matters as much as the decision to place a period at the end of this sentence


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 31, 2014)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> So what makes 280 ppm normal?



Sounds like a a a broken record. I bet you ask it again too. It's comical. I don't think you're asking the right question but maybe someday we'll come to understand truly why 280 is preferable to 450. Or why 320 is preferable to 600.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 31, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > So what makes 280 ppm normal?
> ...



So 280ppm isn't normal. Maybe you could tell us how long, during the Earth's 4.5 billion year existence, was it 260ppm - 300ppm?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 31, 2014)

For about the last million years and maybe again 550 million years ago. The rest had higher co2...


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 31, 2014)

If ppm were hovering between 200-300 for a million years, I'd say the global environment got pretty good at co-existing peacefully with that amount. The idea that old growth forests became highly adaptive to their environment would mean they also relied on similar ratios of ppm. As it increases today, it would be unusual and they would need to adjust or die. So far, they are adjusting OK. Nature tends to shuns excess, taking only what it needs. We know 450ppm harms coral. We can wonder what ppm will start to decline land systems. Some say its happening today.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 31, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> If ppm were hovering between 200-300 for a million years, I'd say the global environment got pretty good at co-existing peacefully with that amount. The idea that old growth forests became highly adaptive to their environment would mean they also relied on similar ratios of ppm. As it increases today, it would be unusual and they would need to adjust or die. So far, they are adjusting OK. Nature tends to shuns excess, taking only what it needs. We know 450ppm harms coral. We can wonder what ppm will start to decline land systems. Some say its happening today.



Your theory is that 1 million years, out of 4.5 billion, defines normal. 

*We know 450ppm harms coral. *

How do we know that?


----------



## gnarlylove (Jan 31, 2014)

I never said it was normal for the whole planet. I need, absolutely need to know why you are totally obsessed with ppm averages since the world began. What do you think that means and how does it effect the fact we are reaching 400ppm globally?

see me post above, #2583. read the 3 sections in quotes and the links are sourced.


----------



## westwall (Jan 31, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> If we care to read the full study, those who did not respond likely fell into the group of those who responded but did not wish to participate. 170 out of the ~210 or so that declined but replied said they didn't feel like they had much insight to offer. They extrapolate this data for the other 13,000 who never responded. Either you didn't read that part, ignored it or disagree with it. You take your pick but I know there's no convincing you so I won't try.
> 
> I've never said we are going to run out of fossil fuels. Just one of the endless examples of how your thinking muddles words to better fit stereotypes and pre-conceived ideas.
> Coal is in massive supply, I even have a coal mine on my property. Natural Gas industry is just starting and oil may have only reached its peak recently meaning at least 4+ decades of excessive oil burning. But I'm not even a firm believer that we have reached peak oil. The only fact we know is there is a peak oil, when we cross it is hard to tell.
> ...








ONE study.  Big deal.  I have 5 billion years of Earths history backing me up.  I suggest you look at some of that history and then get back to us.


----------



## westwall (Jan 31, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> If ppm were hovering between 200-300 for a million years, I'd say the global environment got pretty good at co-existing peacefully with that amount. The idea that old growth forests became highly adaptive to their environment would mean they also relied on similar ratios of ppm. As it increases today, it would be unusual and they would need to adjust or die. So far, they are adjusting OK. Nature tends to shuns excess, taking only what it needs. We know 450ppm harms coral. We can wonder what ppm will start to decline land systems. Some say its happening today.








We do?  Show us.  The experiments tell us something completely different.....

"However, the strong acids used to simulate the natural increase in acidity which would result from elevated CO2 concentrations may have given misleading results, and the most recent evidence is that coccolithophores (E. huxleyi at least) become more, not less, calcified and abundant in acidic waters.[23] Interestingly, no change in the distribution of calcareous nanoplankton such as the coccolithophores can be attributed to acidification during the PETM.[23] Acidification did lead to an abundance of heavily calcified algae[24] and weakly calcified forams"


Phytoplankton Calcification in a High-CO2 World


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 31, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> I never said it was normal for the whole planet. I need, absolutely need to know why you are totally obsessed with ppm averages since the world began. What do you think that means and how does it effect the fact we are reaching 400ppm globally?
> 
> see me post above, #2583. read the 3 sections in quotes and the links are sourced.



*I never said it was normal for the whole planet.*

Really?

"co2 is and is not pollution. for humans, its natural to expel. for plants, it natural to absorb (then give off upon decay).* at normal levels like 280ppm*, it hardly drives the climate. at 400ppm like we are reaching today"

http://www.usmessageboard.com/envir...the-skeptics-are-winning-171.html#post8545597

I guess you meant it was normal for something other than the whole planet?

* I need, absolutely need to know why you are totally obsessed with ppm averages since the world began. *

Because  ppm averages since the world began show the idiocy of your claim.


----------



## SSDD (Feb 1, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> If ppm were hovering between 200-300 for a million years, I'd say the global environment got pretty good at co-existing peacefully with that amount. The idea that old growth forests became highly adaptive to their environment would mean they also relied on similar ratios of ppm. As it increases today, it would be unusual and they would need to adjust or die. So far, they are adjusting OK. Nature tends to shuns excess, taking only what it needs. We know 450ppm harms coral. We can wonder what ppm will start to decline land systems. Some say its happening today.



For the past million years, the earth has been in an ice age.  Do you think ice age conditions are normal for the earth?

Let me ask you something gnarly, have you ever taken a look at earth's climate history, or is what modern climate science has told you pretty much the extent of your knowledge?

Here, lets take a look at what the temperatures and atmospheric CO2 concentrations have looked like since the cambrian period, some 550 million years ago.  





The first thing that jumps out at me is the fact that ALL 34 current animal phyla came into existence during the Cambrian period when CO2 levels were between 4,000 and 7000ppm.   If you accept evolution, then you must accept that survival at that level of CO2 is encoded into the DNA of all animal life on earth.  How do you explain that the most prolific period on earth with regard to animal life happened when atmospheric levels of CO2 were above 4000ppm?

The strongest argument to be made is that life exploded as it did precisely because of the high levels of CO2.   Compared to the periods in earth history when life on earth was blooming, the atmosphere today is starved for CO2.  Which again, takes us back to the fact that the earth is currently clawing its way out of an ice age.  Are you aware that cold oceans hold more CO2 than warm oceans?  Do you know about outgassing when water warms?  You seem to be concerned about CO2 harming corals, but at present the earth's oceans are a net source of CO2 for the atmosphere, not a net sink.  That means that more CO2 is escaping the oceans than is being absorbed by them and as the warming continues...*and the warming will continue in the long term because the earth is exiting an ice age, not because we invented the internal combustion engine.*

If the claim of climate science that CO2 is a pollutant and will start to degrade life on earth if concentrations exceed 350ppm, explain how life on earth came into being at levels orders of magnitude higher.  How can you believe that CO2 is harmful when the entire history of earth has shown that high levels of CO2 in the atmosphere are beneficial to life on earth?

Take a good honest  (if you are capable) look at the chart above, and tell me what it tells you about the "normal" temperature of the planet, and what the "normal" levels of atmospheric CO2 have been.  Then tell me what, exactly you are worried about and more importanly, why you fear exiting the present ice age when it is beyond argument that cold is far more detrimental to life on earth than warmth?


----------



## SSDD (Feb 1, 2014)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> gnarlylove said:
> 
> 
> > I never said it was normal for the whole planet. I need, absolutely need to know why you are totally obsessed with ppm averages since the world began. What do you think that means and how does it effect the fact we are reaching 400ppm globally?
> ...



It's like they have their eyes shut as tightly as they can close them and then covered with duct tape and are clapping their hands over their ears while screaming LA LA LA at the top of their lungs.  The whole history of life on earth lays waste, their claims of impending catastrophe and they refuse to see.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Feb 1, 2014)

SSDD said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > gnarlylove said:
> ...



have you by chance seen the flood of youtubes 

by those convinced that the recent snowfall in the south and east 

is some sort of conspiracy 

check it out for a laugh 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnvhQMxXILI]BLACK SNOW WTF!!!!! - YouTube[/ame]

she says it doesnt melt but there is melted snow in her glass


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 1, 2014)

zeke said:


> It won't make a fucking bit of difference what we in the USA do about this issue.
> 
> Billions of people in China and India and elsewhere, just like a skooker (whatever that is) they could give a flying fuck less about what happens to this earth.
> 
> ...





Like I always say.......philosophy is gay.


Most people in this world don't gamble on "what ifs". Why? Because they cant afford to do so.

Now.....Zeke here thinks its plausible that 3 billion people are going to be just fine with going back to candles and horse and buggy to save the planet. Be taxed at 60% to 70% rates Take a chance on freezing to death in the bitter cold or dying of heat exhaustion. To dickheads like Zeke who think there should be solutions to every problem, he will live out his days in a perpetual state of misery because most people don't think like the hyper-progressive thinks. Indeed.....most of the people in the world realize that life is about accepting necessary tradeoffs. Not the k00k left.

Luckily for the majority on the planet, the fringe have little impact on the real world as this entire thread has demonstrated about 50X over. And make no mistake.....when you have solar energy providing 0.2% of America's energy after 20 years of bomb throwing.......and advocates are spiking the football, you know you are dealing with people who are real bonafide screwballs.

The AGW crowd is losing.......in epic fashion I might add. There are dozens and dozens of links/graphs/photo's within this thread for skeptics to spike about 4 billion footballs in the face of the k00ks.


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 1, 2014)

Anybody who doesn't think the government is fucking with the atmosphere is somebody who insists on navigating their life from within the comfy confines of their matrix bubble!!!


Ummm........does anybody ever look up in their skies these days?




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=sdO8I3p6zJ4]CHEMTRAIL SPRAYING TANKER CAUGHT BY PRIVATE JET SPRAYING - YouTube[/ame]



Although......perhaps Im the asshole here and this jet is just writing *"BETTY......WILL YOU MARRY ME?"*


----------



## gnarlylove (Feb 1, 2014)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Because  ppm averages since the world began show the idiocy of your claim.



Please explain. That's not really explaining it, its just pointing fingers with no elucidation. Walk me through the step by step argument.

Maybe I can reverse engineer your thinking...CO2 ppm have varied throughout history.The Earth evolved since its beginning 4.45 billion years ago and it had high ranges of CO2ppm. This must bring up averages. The world for its majority has had high ppm of CO2. 

So we need to ask the question what is the average since the world began? You have not provided any data yet you insist it totally levels the belief that crossing over 450ppm is totally "the norm."

When I argue 450ppm is bad news I am strictly talking about non-apocalyptic problems. They will range from minor annoyances to possible extinction of coral and marine habitat. If the Earth reached 1000ppm humans would not die instantly, we might even thrive. However, that's a matter of how it affects our resources and food supply.

Just because the world had different ranges in the distant past says very little for today. The fact is the world was under 400ppm of CO2 for the last million years means a lot. According to your buddy's chart its been about 50 million years since ppm have exceeded ~500. That makes sense cause around that time modern mammals developed. Humans didn't split from apes till 5 million years ago when ppm were well under 400. Modern man didn't arrive till about 1.3 million years ago.

So the data seems to suggest man developed around the time the earth was fairly stable @ >300ppm. Currently we are well on our way to 450ppm and you say "let's include the first 3 billion years of earths existence when there were no plants or life as we know it today and see, that brings the averages way up!"

Indeed, it brings the averages up but your data is clearly irrelevant. The first 3 billion years speaks to a world when it was a super heated rock that was still forming and the biota we know today simply did not exist. Your argument excludes a crucial fact: our current biota is the only reason we are concerned for excessive ppm. If the last 50 million years helped create the lush world we have, I'd think pushing 500-700ppm is getting pretty high and will affect certain aspects of life. We still have a great chance to prevent this,hence my argument, but you think it's silly to be concerned. Noting the extinction of coral beyond 500ppm is of no concern because the world had for the longest time higher ppm then it has had the last 50+ million years. I don't buy this. Can you explain it?


----------



## SSDD (Feb 1, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Because  ppm averages since the world began show the idiocy of your claim.
> ...



I gave you the data on temperature and atmospheric CO2 back to the Cambrian period.  Here it is again.







[/URL][/IMG]

It looks like a rough average over the past 550 million years is in the neighborhood of 3500ppm.  As I pointed out earlier, all animal phyla alive today first appeared on earth when the atmospheric CO2 concentrations were in excess of 5000ppm.  Again, if you accept evolution, then you must also accept that survival at that level of atmospheric CO2 in our genes.

The entire history of earth tells us that life flourishes when temperatures are up and atmospheric CO2 is either irrelevant or beneficial.  It is not the killing poison that you have, unfortunately, been led to believe.

By the way, we don't live in a lush world.  We are living in an ice age.  If you want to see what a lush world looks like you must go back about 30 million years to the mid point of the tertiary period before the global mean temp dropped below 17C and atmospheric CO2 dropped below 1000ppm.  After that, ice started forming and the death began and life won't really bloom on this planet again till the temperatures have reached known historic levels that are most beneficial to life.

Here. Read a bit about what life was like on earth during the early to mid Tertiary Period back through the Cretaceous.

http://www.universetoday.com/79271/tertiary-period/

http://dinosaurs.about.com/od/dinosaurbasics/a/dinosaurages_4.htm


----------



## polarbear (Feb 1, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> LOSING
> 
> 
> 
> ...




And now we know why there was nothing they were hoping for in that speech .
It`s all over the international press. 
Snowden-Dokument zeigt: NSA spähte Klimakonferenz aus - SPIEGEL ONLINE


> *                                 Verhandlungsvorteile: NSA spähte Klimakonferenz aus*


Dokumentet: NSA spionerede mod COP15 | Information



> Det burde ikke ske i  demokratiske lande og bryder med diplomatiske grundprincipper, siger  klimaeksperter og NGO&#8217;er om afsløringen af, at NSA spionerede mod andre  landes forberedelser til COP15 i København
> 31. januar 2014
> Udgivelsesdata


I picked this article, they are all pretty well the same no matter in which language they are published and this one  I don`t have to translate into English.
For the NSA, espionage was a means to strengthen the US position in climate negotiations | Information

After Obama had the documents, the NSA intercepted he could sit back, knowing that the US won`t be pressured into any agreement similar to the Kyoto accord.
...unlike the EU, which got sucked in to agree 


> And while the EU tried to comply with the recommendations from the UN  Climate Panel  by offering a 20 percent reduction by the year 2020 in  relation to 1990, and was willing to increase this number to 30 percent  if a global agreement were to be reached, the Americans continued to  reject a reduction above 4-6 percent.


Most interesting is what all these articles also mention about the NSA`s motives


> Then US Under Secretary of Defense for Intelligence, James R.  Clapper, who now oversees the NSA as Director of National Intelligence,  is quoted from an internal NSA conference:       »Increasingly the environment is becoming an adversary for us. And I  believe that the capabilities and assets of the Intelligence Community  are going to be brought to bear increasingly in assessing the  environment as an adversary.«
> However, the document suggests that the NSA's actual focus in  relation to climate change was spying on other countries to collect  intelligence that would support American interests, rather than  preventing future climate catastrophes. It describes the US as being  under pressure because of its role as the historically largest carbon  emitter. A pressure to which the NSA spies were already responding:       »SIGINT (Signals Intelligence, ed.) has already alerted policymakers to  anticipate specific foreign pressure on the United States and has  provided insights into planned actions on this issue by key nations and  leaders.«


So it`s pretty clear that the "adversary" NSA SIGINT refers to is not the climate, but categorizes all those who are  pushing climate policy as an adversary to American interests....which probably also includes these 18 "green" groups that did not get from Obama what they expected.

Not that any one of these dimwits  would ever figure out that they have overstayed their welcome since they voted for their Messiah.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 1, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Because  ppm averages since the world began show the idiocy of your claim.
> ...



*Maybe I can reverse engineer your thinking...CO2 ppm have varied throughout history.The Earth evolved since its beginning 4.45 billion years ago and it had high ranges of CO2ppm. This must bring up averages. The world for its majority has had high ppm of CO2. *

There you go, for most of Earth's history, CO2 levels were much higher than 280ppm.

*You have not provided any data yet you insist it totally levels the belief that crossing over 450ppm is totally "the norm."*

Where did I insist that? Link?

*They will range from minor annoyances to possible extinction of coral and marine habitat. *

Do you have any info on how coral did when CO2 levels were 450ppm or higher?


----------



## gnarlylove (Feb 1, 2014)

SSDD said:


> Here, lets take a look at what the temperatures and atmospheric CO2 concentrations have looked like since the cambrian period, some 550 million years ago.



Sure seems like a good graph. Sturdy. Your source R. Totten is a bit an unusual character. He is an Intelligent Design proponent. Years back I was heavily into this sort of debate and read widely about it. I was 100% for ID. Looking back, any real ID admits evolution but insists god helped. I won't rob you of that pleasure for I once lived that way too, but I will say that is strictly not science. The scientific method cannot at all come to the conclusions of the sort your main man is touting. All the science can say is "sure is complex."

Totten claims up and down scientists have been wrong and are wrong about this. He is loosing credibility to me. Anyone can claim something is wrong and phrase it intelligently and make fine points--and still be wrong. I'm fine with his data, but where did he get that chart? It would be crucial to know that piece of info, can you fetch it for me? 

He's the type of person that believes his conclusions before he tests them--like most people. That is strictly not science, it's fault-finding philosophy, its philological dishonesty and equivocation. I know this game well and avoid it when I can. Coming to justifying your beliefs after you've devoted yourself to them is dishonesty and bigotry. Those engaged in this style of belief and argument can never be convinced that they are wrong: they don't believe because of the justification, they came to believe it for some interpersonal reasons that fulfilled  a need or desire. Can we agree this makes for worthless debate? That is if you believe your arguments for a personal reason then those beliefs cannot be shaken by another person no matter the argument.



SSDD said:


> How do you explain that the most prolific period on earth with regard to animal life happened when atmospheric levels of CO2 were above 4000ppm?


Maybe his data is fudged and so we need to know where he pulled this chart from. I hope it comes from a juicy research paper. But I don't see how this challenges my argument since it speaks to a biota that is very different from our own. At best we are living in a world that has ancient and tenuous ties to the biota of yester-year (millions). 



SSDD said:


> If the claim of climate science that CO2 is a pollutant and will start to degrade life on earth if concentrations exceed 350ppm, explain how life on earth came into being at levels orders of magnitude higher.  How can you believe that CO2 is harmful when the entire history of earth has shown that high levels of CO2 in the atmosphere are beneficial to life on earth?



I don't "believe" the CO2 above 450ppm is harmful. I read that it is harming coral. So I conclude that 450ppm can indeed cause a problem. Thus more CO2 is not unilaterally a perfect thing.

I know this conflicts with your rudimentary belief that plants require CO2 and the more of it the more lush the world is. Let me assure you I understand this point and agree, but only partially. more CO2=better world is true if there were no variables. Variables make expected linear relationships not quite linear, sometimes even inversed.

Coral is affected beyond ~450ppm which supports rich zones of habitat, including a quarter of all fish in the ocean. That's one reason to re-think the rudiment.

The fact that nature is no longer accounting for 100% of CO2 release may impact how nature handles it. So there is another variable. Perhaps causing spikes that the current climate is not use to since it's not the one producing this new source of CO2. Just because plants 550 million years ago got along with high levels of CO2 says very little for how our VERY DIFFERENT climate and biota will react. Perhaps it won't be bad and only a few coral die and nothing else happens.

We can only know these things once its too late to go back. But why risk loosing lush ecosystems just because a few people  are convinced the more CO2 always means more life. Again, I agree up to a point but the relationship is not linear, it includes lotsa variables we understand and variables that science has yet to account for or understand.

The main reason we are increasing CO2 is fossil fuels. If we chose to develop smarter technology, we'd have no argument here, no risk, no reason to debate. I'm not saying stop the fossil fuel industry either. Such a change won't come overnight and would take at least 20 years maybe 50 to develop a mostly renewable grid. But someday it's got to happen anyway because the definition of fossil is that they are finite and will run out (not anytime soon, mind you).

Thus, I see this as you denying risk and I am saying there are risks involved. You think I mean a doomsday scenario but I want to be clear: that couldn't be further from the truth. All AGW advocates think there are risks involved with excess CO2 and other greenhouse gases and we should consider this--we don't know all the risks but they won't be welcomed You make us out to be idiots who think the sky is falling (to help bolster your argument appeal although this is known as a strawman fallacy) when really denying risk is on the horizon is one of the oldest tactics in the book and tends to bring more harm than would have otherwise happened if we just did what we know will eventually have to: build a renewable grid.


----------



## SSDD (Feb 1, 2014)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *Maybe I can reverse engineer your thinking...CO2 ppm have varied throughout history.The Earth evolved since its beginning 4.45 billion years ago and it had high ranges of CO2ppm. This must bring up averages. The world for its majority has had high ppm of CO2. *



Looking at the chart above, it appears that the average is a tick over 3000ppm



Toddsterpatriot said:


> you go, for most of Earth's history, CO2 levels were much higher than 280ppm.



Yeah, about 3000ppm higher on average.



Toddsterpatriot said:


> B]You have not provided any data yet you insist it totally levels the belief that crossing over 450ppm is totally "the norm."[/B]



An atmosphere with CO2 at 450ppm is an atmosphere that is CO2 impoverished if one considers the norm on planet earth. 



Toddsterpatriot said:


> you have any info on how coral did when CO2 levels were 450ppm or higher?



Corals came into being at a time when atmospheric CO2 was above 4000ppm.  if one accepts evolution then one must accept that survival at that level of CO2 is in the genes of modern corals.  Every study of dying corals has found the damage to be something other than CO2...runoff, divers, boats, pollution, etc...not CO2.


----------



## gnarlylove (Feb 1, 2014)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Where did I insist that? Link?



Yes please provide a link or paper that shows CO2 ppm data going back to the earths beginning. Why do you believe CO2 ppm has been much higher than current times?



Toddsterpatriot said:


> Do you have any info on how coral did when CO2 levels were 450ppm or higher?



You are making no effort. The 3 research papers I linked have extensive reports on this very question.  They have been answered and yet you ask where is the answer. The post is http://www.usmessageboard.com/8550649-post2583.html

Read them or don't ask. I want you to learn this so you can understand how to do research.


----------



## gnarlylove (Feb 1, 2014)

SSDD said:


> Corals came into being at a time when atmospheric CO2 was above 4000ppm.  if one accepts evolution then one must accept that survival at that level of CO2 is in the genes of modern corals.  Every study of dying corals has found the damage to be something other than CO2...runoff, divers, boats, pollution, etc...not CO2.



I can't help but think this is a ploy to support your argument and not really an argument. Clearly you haven't read about modern coral. I refer you to http://www.usmessageboard.com/8550649-post2583.html and click the links. These are people studying the modern coral and answer what we are talking about. They have quite different conclusions than you for some reason. So I can't help think your reasoning is not science but an afterthought.

Genes of 500 million years ago does not imply resiliency like you are trying to pass off. Show me some peer reviewed research that shows coral ancestors still have the resliency today. Better yet, why don't you show me another chart that isn't made up by R Totten.

The only thing you have to go off is it "sounds right." TO you it HAS TO BE RIGHT or it wouldn't fit your worldview and so you'd be wrong. But you can never be wrong so I must be the one that's wrong, and so must the scientists who study the coral because I'm only claiming what they have wrote about. You are justifying these beliefs after you already were determined you are going to believe them no matter what anyone says, especially me. That's why any science you quote comes from others who aren't scientists but rank devotion over reason and science.

It's bad science. It's makes for even worse debate since you are 100% unwavering. You came to your beliefs because of a personal need or desire. It fit your core worldview and made sense to you. The trouble is this is not a good reason, in fact it's no reason at all to think your reasoning is valid for anyone else. It's only valid for you and your personal needs.


----------



## gnarlylove (Feb 1, 2014)

"Every study of dying corals has found the damage to be something other than CO2...runoff, divers, boats, pollution, etc...not CO2."

since you've read these studies you would surely oblige and let me read them too. If you are right and they say what you said, then clearly I have no choice to admit I was wrong and believe what you believe. This sounds like heavy incentive to provide those links...I'll be waiting


----------



## westwall (Feb 1, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Where did I insist that? Link?
> ...









And looky here.  This is another report that shows your reports to have been in error.  In fact there are SEVERAL reports that show yours to be wrong.  Whenever the theory that acidic waters will kill the corals the corals have shown the researchers to be ridiculously wrong.

Makes sense.  Corals evolved when the CO2 level in the atmosphere was 20 TIMES what it is today.

It never ceases to amaze me how these socks pop up and try and baffle people with this crap that has been shown REPEATEDLY to be horsecrap.  Sheer, unadulterated horsecrap.



 "However, the strong acids used to simulate the natural increase in acidity which would result from elevated CO2 concentrations may have given misleading results, and the most recent evidence is that coccolithophores (E. huxleyi at least)* become more, not less*, calcified and abundant in acidic waters. Interestingly, no change in the distribution of calcareous nanoplankton such as the coccolithophores can be attributed to acidification during the PETM. Acidification did lead to an abundance of heavily calcified algae and weakly calcified forams."

Phytoplankton Calcification in a High-CO2 World

http://www3.geosc.psu.edu/people/faculty/personalpages/tbralower/Bralower2002.pdf

ingentaconnect Evolutionary consequences of the latest Paleocene thermal maximum...


----------



## SSDD (Feb 1, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> Sure seems like a good graph. Sturdy. Your source R. Totten is a bit an unusual character. He is an Intelligent Design proponent. Years back I was heavily into this sort of debate and read widely about it. I was 100% for ID. Looking back, any real ID admits evolution but insists god helped. I won't rob you of that pleasure for I once lived that way too, but I will say that is strictly not science. The scientific method cannot at all come to the conclusions of the sort your main man is touting. All the science can say is "sure is complex."



Damn but you are a wanker.  I don't even know who R. Totten is.  The information presented on the graph is unopposed by modern science regardless of what the man's other beliefs are.  You just engaged in a logical fallacy known as a circumstantial ad hominem.  If you have a problem with the data presented by the graph, by all means speak up and show me some credible sources to support your complaint.



gnarlylove said:


> his data is fudged and so we need to know where he pulled this chart from. I hope it comes from a juicy research paper. But I don't see how this challenges my argument since it speaks to a biota that is very different from our own. At best we are living in a world that has ancient and tenuous ties to the biota of yester-year (millions).



That chart has been around for a long time and has been a steady source of information throughout the era of the AGW hoax.  Thus far, no one has suggested that the numbers are anything other than the best modern science is capable of.  If you have other information, by all means, lets see it.



gnarlylove said:


> don't "believe" the CO2 above 450ppm is harmful. I read that it is harming coral. So I conclude that 450ppm can indeed cause a problem. Thus more CO2 is not unilaterally a perfect thing.



Every study of coral die offs has found that the corals died from farm run off, fuel leaks in boats, careless humans, pollution, other animals and a host of other causes....not CO2.  Corals evolved when atmospheric CO2 was in excess of 4000ppm.  It is in their genes to survive at that level.



gnarlylove said:


> know this conflicts with your rudimentary belief that plants require CO2 and the more of it the more lush the world is. Let me assure you I understand this point and agree, but only partially. more CO2=better world is true if there were no variables. Variables make expected linear relationships not quite linear, sometimes even inversed.



This isn't a rudimentary belief. We have a pretty damned good idea of what life on earth was like during the numerous periods spanning back into the dim past.  What variables do you suppose apply today but didn't when atmospheric CO2 was between 1000 and 7000ppm?



gnarlylove said:


> is affected beyond ~450ppm which supports rich zones of habitat, including a quarter of all fish in the ocean. That's one reason to re-think the rudiment.



Says who?  Based on what observations?  Here are some peer reviewed, published studies regarding CO2's effect on corals:

Diverse coral communities in naturally acidified waters of a Western Pacific reef - Shamberger - 2014 - Geophysical Research Letters - Wiley Online Library

Inter Research*»*MEPS*»*v486*»*p143-151

Variability and trends of ocean acidification in the Southern California Current System: A time series from Santa Monica Bay - Leinweber - 2013 - Journal of Geophysical Research: Oceans - Wiley Online Library



gnarlylove said:


> fact that nature is no longer accounting for 100% of CO2 release may impact how nature handles it. So there is another variable. Perhaps causing spikes that the current climate is not use to since it's not the one producing this new source of CO2. Just because plants 550 million years ago got along with high levels of CO2 says very little for how our VERY DIFFERENT climate and biota will react. Perhaps it won't be bad and only a few coral die and nothing else happens.



You don't need to look back 550 million years ago.  You only need to look back to what the earth was like just prior to entering the ice age which the planet is trying to climb out of at present.  That earth was lush, animal life proliferated and atmospheric CO2 was between 1000, and 2500ppm.



gnarlylove said:


> can only know these things once its too late to go back. But why risk loosing lush ecosystems just because a few people  are convinced the more CO2 always means more life. Again, I agree up to a point but the relationship is not linear, it includes lotsa variables we understand and variables that science has yet to account for or understand.



We have no lush ecosystems.  We have the ecosystems that can survive in an ice age.  The earth won't again be lush till the global mean temperature rises 4 or 5 degrees as history has shown us again and again.



gnarlylove said:


> main reason we are increasing CO2 is fossil fuels. If we chose to develop smarter technology, we'd have no argument here, no risk, no reason to debate. I'm not saying stop the fossil fuel industry either. Such a change won't come overnight and would take at least 20 years maybe 50 to develop a mostly renewable grid. But someday it's got to happen anyway because the definition of fossil is that they are finite and will run out (not anytime soon, mind you).



Tell me gnarley, what percentage of atmospheric CO2 do you think man is responsible for?  Here is a hint, we are not the main reason for increasing CO2.  Our contribution to the atmospheric CO2 budget isn't even enough to overcome the natural variation from one year to the next.    Our contribution to CO2 is a tick under 3% of a gas that only constitutes 0.035% of the atmosphere.  The very idea that that constitutes a danger, considering the past history of the earth simply foolish.



gnarlylove said:


> , I see this as you denying risk and I am saying there are risks involved.



Since we have a pretty good knowledge of what earth was like prior to entering the present ice age, your claim of risk simply doesn't hold water.



gnarlylove said:


> You make us out to be idiots who think the sky is falling



Only because you play the part so well.




gnarlylove said:


> when really denying risk is on the horizon is one of the oldest tactics in the book and tends to bring more harm than would have otherwise happened if we just did what we know will eventually have to: build a renewable grid.



Ever notice that when you finish looking at the horizon in front of you, you can turn around and look at the horizon behind you?  Take a good long look at that horizon behind you (the past) and ask yourself what the hell you are afraid of.  We are coming out of an ice age for Pete's sake.  What the hell are you so afraid of?  Do you really believe ice age is the normal condition for planet earth?  Do you think anything we do or don't do can change the fact that the earth is exiting an ice age?  And you wonder why we think you are a bunch of loons.


----------



## gnarlylove (Feb 1, 2014)

The bottom two are older papers and the bottom link does not talk about coral, its about mico-organisms. We aren't talking about those, or at least I wasn't. I made no claims about foraminifera. So let's tick that off the list.

The middle link is also far from our discussion. I am not talking about thermal issues anyway, I have focused on CO2 ppm, for which this link offers no information. oligotrophy is not coral, it's defined as an organism that needs little nutrients. Sounds like you are reaching wide to find arcane papers that you can then claim destroys my conclusions but in reality they offer no information, they are in different worlds.

The first link is also about plankton too and thus has no relevant info to the discussion at hand. How can you confuse the plankton and coral? Of course we can't read this paper and thus an abstract is hardly substantive. I don't doubt it supports the claim about "becomes more, not less" but they aren't talking about coral.

I see your ploy to post some reasonable science but try to only post the ones you can read at length. Thanks.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 1, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Where did I insist that? Link?
> ...



You made the following claim.

*You have not provided any data yet you insist it totally levels the belief that crossing over 450ppm is totally "the norm."*

Where did I insist that? Link?
Or admit you lied.

*The 3 research papers I linked have extensive reports on this very question.  *

Your 3 papers discuss the past, when CO2 was over 450PPM, and how that impacted coral?
Are you sure?


----------



## gnarlylove (Feb 1, 2014)

R Totten is the writer of your AGW hoax article that you relied on to "tear me down" with your thunderous post. You turned it into a reason for you to claim I was committing a fallacy because you didn't understand it. All I'm asking is to provide the source to this chart or provide another chart.

Saying it fits your idea of AGW hoax is all the reason to question its credibility. Your pals were staunch to claim the Oregon Petiton had great validity when it has no credibilty. All I'm asking is for you to produce your own claims. Don't find an obscure chart that you can't find anywhere else. Maybe it isn't obscure and that's all I ask, show it to me elsewhere or preferably in its original paper. Or at least give me another chart that resembles similar findings. I don't doubt they are right, but when you can't reproduce it, it isn't science. Maybe this will help:
"An increase of 10 parts per million might have needed 1,000 years or more to come to pass during ancient climate change events. Now the planet is poised to reach the 1,000 ppm level in only 100 years if emissions trajectories remain at their present level.&#8221;  Coral reefs suffered mass die-offs during the ancient Pliocene Era which was the last time atmospheric CO2 was at 400 parts per million. See http://scienceblogs.com/significant...-at-400-parts-per-million-humans-didnt-exist/

But after reading the rest, you clearly have no interest in coming to compromises, in faithfully representing your opponents position. You possess the debilitating necessity to be right all the time and so debate with you is an exercise in futility. Maybe one day you will realize unwavering ideas tend to bring harm and are less important than life and people. Of course you think you are a philosophic genius but I doubt you have an academic background and so your self-taught philosophy was to serve your needs of being right. This was not the purpose of philosophy but is typical of an American who re-purposes this tool to serve their needs. Brilliant indeed. Your undertones of anger and bigotry are well represented and do not fool anyone except those who already believe. Why? Because they value devotion over reality.


----------



## gnarlylove (Feb 1, 2014)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> You made the following claim.
> 
> *You have not provided any data yet you insist it totally levels the belief that crossing over 450ppm is totally "the norm."*
> 
> ...



I'm asking you a question.
Will you provide the information where you found that historical CO2 levels were much higher than today?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 1, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > You made the following claim.
> ...



You claimed 280ppm was "normal".

Sticking by that claim?


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 1, 2014)

Shit......SSDD and Todd are sure schooling the AGW k00ks tonight!!!



Classic!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 2, 2014)

More on the "consensus science" screwing around with the data >>>>


The Strata-Sphere » Update II On The Rigged Global Warming Data


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 2, 2014)

LOSING >>>>


The Strata-Sphere » How Climate Models Prove There Is No CO2 Driven Warming


----------



## Abraham3 (Feb 2, 2014)

SSDD said:


> Tell me gnarley, what percentage of atmospheric CO2 do you think man is responsible for?  Here is a hint, we are not the main reason for increasing CO2.  Our contribution to the atmospheric CO2 budget isn't even enough to overcome the natural variation from one year to the next.    Our contribution to CO2 is a tick under 3% of a gas that only constitutes 0.035% of the atmosphere.  The very idea that that constitutes a danger, considering the past history of the earth simply foolish.



Now HERE is foolish


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 2, 2014)

yuk......yuk..........


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBO2IstMi2A]CO2 is a trace gas. - YouTube[/ame]



Duh


----------



## Abraham3 (Feb 2, 2014)

See the guy in red in the lower right corner?  The one who actually rejects AGW?







Now THAT'S a trace gas.


----------



## SSDD (Feb 2, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> The bottom two are older papers and the bottom link does not talk about coral, its about mico-organisms. We aren't talking about those, or at least I wasn't. I made no claims about foraminifera. So let's tick that off the list.



Older papers? The middle paper was published in 2013.  Before you start complaining about a 1 year old paper being old, you should first check out some of the antiques posted as proof of AGW by the warmist wacko community.  Some were literally written with quill and ink on parchment.

But if you want more papers, I have more papers.  Unlike you, my position is based on peer reviewed, published research which does not depend primarily on computer models.

BG - Abstract - Response of the temperate coral Cladocora caespitosa to mid- and long-term exposure to pCO2 and temperature levels projected for the year 2100 AD

An Error Occurred Setting Your User Cookie



gnarlylove said:


> middle link is also far from our discussion. I am not talking about thermal issues anyway, I have focused on CO2 ppm, for which this link offers no information. oligotrophy is not coral, it's defined as an organism that needs little nutrients. Sounds like you are reaching wide to find arcane papers that you can then claim destroys my conclusions but in reality they offer no information, they are in different worlds.



The middle link is about the effects of acidification on corals.  Maybe you need to do some serious brushing up on the basics...like reading...before we continue.  The title of the paper should have clued you in on the topic....Near-future reductions in pH will have no consistent ecological effects on the early life-history stages of reef corals.  In case you didn't know, papers that mention pH are generally talking about acidification.



gnarlylove said:


> The first link is also about plankton too and thus has no relevant info to the discussion at hand. How can you confuse the plankton and coral? Of course we can't read this paper and thus an abstract is hardly substantive. I don't doubt it supports the claim about "becomes more, not less" but they aren't talking about coral.



Really?  Did you bother reading...or more importantly, can you read?  Here, from the abstract:

"Biological and hydrographic processes c*hange the chemistry of the seawater moving across the barrier reefs and into Palau's Rock Island bays, where levels of acidification approach those projected for the western tropical Pacific open ocean by 2100. *Nevertheless, coral diversity, cover, and *calcification rates are maintained across this natural acidification gradient. *Identifying the combination of biological and environmental *factors that enable these communities to persist could provide important insights into the future of coral reefs under anthropogenic acidificatio*n."



gnarlylove said:


> see your ploy to post some reasonable science but try to only post the ones you can read at length. Thanks.



I suggest youwork on your reading comprehension before you cast aspersions on mine.


----------



## SSDD (Feb 2, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> R Totten is the writer of your AGW hoax article that you relied on to "tear me down" with your thunderous post. You turned it into a reason for you to claim I was committing a fallacy because you didn't understand it. All I'm asking is to provide the source to this chart or provide another chart.



What AGW hoax article are you talking about?  I haven't referred to an AGW hoax article.  All of the scientific fact points to an AGW hoax....who needs an article?



gnarlylove said:


> it fits your idea of AGW hoax is all the reason to question its credibility. Your pals were staunch to claim the Oregon Petiton had great validity when it has no credibilty.



When did I mention the Oregon Petition?  Can you say strawman?



gnarlylove said:


> I'm asking is for you to produce your own claims. Don't find an obscure chart that you can't find anywhere else.



Not only are you a wanker, and completely duped, but you are lazy as well.  The information on that graph is available in other places if you had bothered to look.  I just like that one. Here is another with the same basic information which lists the published articles from which the information comes.  You are a real piece of work and your arguments aren't doing a thing towards suggesting that you are intellectually up to this subject.







gnarlylove said:


> Maybe it isn't obscure and that's all I ask, show it to me elsewhere or preferably in its original paper. Or at least give me another chart that resembles similar findings. I don't doubt they are right, but when you can't reproduce it, it isn't science.



When you post something I don't agree with, the onus is upon me to find contradictory evidence to support my position.  If you are to damned lazy to be bothered to do a search on your own, then you deserve to remain in a state of ignorance.



gnarlylove said:


> this will help:
> "An increase of 10 parts per million might have needed 1,000 years or more to come to pass during ancient climate change events. Now the planet is poised to reach the 1,000 ppm level in only 100 years if emissions trajectories remain at their present level.&#8221;



Might have needed?  May reach Xppm if modeled trajectories are correct?  Models?  Really?  Climate models are failing as fast as they can be written and you are trying to "help" by posting modeled claims?  I am laughing....right now...just so you know.




gnarlylove said:


> Coral reefs suffered mass die-offs during the ancient Pliocene Era which was the last time atmospheric CO2 was at 400 parts per million.



Geez guy, do you ever think.  The Pliocene was the period at which the present ice age bottomed out.  The oceans were cooling rapidy and in case you didn't know, cold water holds more CO2 than warmer water.  Look backwards from the Pliocene and see the atmospheric CO2 levels climb....and the corals were doing fine....AS YOU HAVE BEEN TOLD BEFORE....COLD IS THE KILLER, NOT HEAT OR CO2.  The corals died because the earth was bottoming out in an ice age.  Use your brain.



gnarlylove said:


> after reading the rest, you clearly have no interest in coming to compromises,



I have no interest in accepting shit as shinola if that's what you mean.




gnarlylove said:


> in faithfully representing your opponents position.



I am afraid that dubious honor falls to you.  In this discussion alone, you misrepresented two papers, claimed one published last year was "old",  claimed that I referenced a climate hoax blog from a wacko, and made some reference to my faith as if you had any idea.



gnarlylove said:


> You possess the debilitating necessity to be right all the time and so debate with you is an exercise in futility.



Again, I am afraid that dubious honor also goes to you.  You ignore, or mischaracterize everything that doesn't agree with you and believe whatever agrees with you as evidenced by your claim that it was CO2 that killed the corals during the Pliocene period, a period of bitter cold and falling CO2 levels.  Had you put even the smallest bit of thought into the time you were talking about, you would see that the obvious, and most rational argument to be made regarding CO2 at that time period was that falling CO2 was responsible for killing the corals.



gnarlylove said:


> Maybe one day you will realize unwavering ideas tend to bring harm and are less important than life and people.



Indeed, the harm that has been brought about by the AGW hoax is becoming more visible all the time....adherence to a hypothesis when observation clearly says it is wrong.  You are the rigid one, not me.  I am swayed by actual science....you are not.



gnarlylove said:


> course you think you are a philosophic genius but I doubt you have an academic background and so your self-taught philosophy was to serve your needs of being right.



Project much?  Look back over the language in these posts...it is you who is the pretender.  I try to speak in plain language whenever possible.  My education?  More than sufficient to expose you as a poser.


----------



## SSDD (Feb 2, 2014)

Abraham3 said:


> See the guy in red in the lower right corner?  The one who actually rejects AGW?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See, all the green ones, except for the first one, the rest reject CAGW...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 2, 2014)

Abraham3 said:


> See the guy in red in the lower right corner?  The one who actually rejects AGW?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why did they only ask 100 "climate experts"?


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 2, 2014)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Abraham3 said:
> 
> 
> > See the guy in red in the lower right corner?  The one who actually rejects AGW?
> ...





LMAO........Abe has epic amounts of dog doo on his face!!!


Again.


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 2, 2014)

Hey Todd......SSDD..........


*44,000 views*on this thread.


I recently went and checked on BING and if you do a search for SKEPTICS and WINNING you come up with this thread *ON PAGE 2*!! I couldn't be laughing any harder.


Meanwhile, these bozo's post up their latest AGW bomb thrower thread, on light bulbs or drought and its gone in a week!!!


Epic is good!!!



Keep it going boys.......soon will be up on the first page of BING if one is searching for things related to SKEPTICS!!!!



WINNING.


----------



## polarbear (Feb 2, 2014)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Abraham3 said:
> 
> 
> > See the guy in red in the lower right corner?  The one who actually rejects AGW?
> ...



The "they" is as usual "skepticalscience.com".
And you  get the same consensus amongst people who publish papers about paranormal activity, "ancient aliens" and UFO encounters.
Is there a scientific consensus on global warming?


> the scientist authors were emailed and *rated* over 2,000 *of their own  papers.*  Once again, over 97% of the papers taking a position on the  cause of global warming agreed that humans are causing it.


As if anyone who publishes papers that humans are causing global warming and nothing but would *rate his own paper *any different.

If you do a survey and include those who don`t just rate their own papers, then you get a better picture who the "deniers" are:



Freeman Dyson, professor emeritus of the School of Natural Sciences, Institute for Advanced Study; Fellow of the Royal Society [10]
Richard Lindzen, Alfred P. Sloan professor of atmospheric science at the Massachusetts Institute of Technology and member of the National Academy of Sciences[11][12][13]
 

Nils-Axel Mörner, retired head of the Paleogeophysics and Geodynamics department at Stockholm University, former chairman of the INQUA Commission on Sea Level Changes and Coastal Evolution (19992003).[14]
Garth Paltridge,  retired chief research scientist, CSIRO Division of Atmospheric  Research and retired director of the Institute of the Antarctic  Cooperative Research Centre, visiting fellow ANU[15]
Peter Stilbs, professor of physical chemistry at Royal Institute of Technology, Stockholm. [16]
Philip Stott, professor emeritus of biogeography at the University of London[17]
Hendrik Tennekes, retired director of research, Royal Netherlands Meteorological Institute
Khabibullo Abdusamatov, mathematician and astronomer at Pulkovo Observatory of the Russian Academy of Sciences[20]
Sallie Baliunas, astronomer, Harvard-Smithsonian Center for Astrophysics[21][22]
Ian Clark, hydrogeologist, professor, Department of Earth Sciences, University of Ottawa[23]
Chris de Freitas, associate professor, School of Geography, Geology and Environmental Science, University of Auckland[24]
David Douglass, solid-state physicist, professor, Department of Physics and Astronomy, University of Rochester[25]
Don Easterbrook, emeritus professor of geology, Western Washington University[26]
William M. Gray, professor emeritus and head of the Tropical Meteorology Project, Department of Atmospheric Science, Colorado State University[27]
William Happer, physicist specializing in optics and spectroscopy, Princeton University[28]
Ole Humlum, professor of geology at the University of Oslo[29]
Wibjörn Karlén, professor emeritus of geography and geology at the University of Stockholm.[30]
William Kininmonth, meteorologist, former Australian delegate to World Meteorological Organization Commission for Climatology[31]
David Legates, associate professor of geography and director of the Center for Climatic Research, University of Delaware[32]
Tad Murty, oceanographer; adjunct professor, Departments of Civil Engineering and Earth Sciences, University of Ottawa[33]
Tim Patterson, paleoclimatologist and professor of geology at Carleton University in Canada.[34][35]
Ian Plimer, professor emeritus of Mining Geology, the University of Adelaide.[36]
Nicola Scafetta, research scientist in the physics department at Duke University[37][38]
Tom Segalstad, head of the Geology Museum at the University of Oslo[39]
Fred Singer, professor emeritus of environmental sciences at the University of Virginia[40][41][42]
Willie Soon, astrophysicist, Harvard-Smithsonian Center for Astrophysics[43]
Roy Spencer, principal research scientist, University of Alabama in Huntsville[44]
Henrik Svensmark, Danish National Space Center[45]
Jan Veizer, environmental geochemist, professor emeritus from University of Ottawa[46]
Syun-Ichi Akasofu,  retired professor of geophysics and founding director of the  International Arctic Research Center of the University of Alaska  Fairbanks.[47]
Claude Allègre, politician; geochemist, emeritus professor at Institute of Geophysics (Paris).[48]
Robert C. Balling, Jr., a professor of geography at Arizona State University.[49]
John Christy, professor of atmospheric science and director of the Earth System Science Center at the University of Alabama in Huntsville, contributor to several IPCC.[50][51]
Petr Chylek, space and remote sensing sciences researcher, Los Alamos National Laboratory.[52]
David Deming, geology professor at the University of Oklahoma.[53]
Ivar Giaever, professor emeritus at the Rensselaer Polytechnic Institute.[54]
Antonino Zichichi, emeritus professor of nuclear physics at the University of Bologna and president of the World Federation of Scientists.[55]
Craig D. Idso, faculty researcher, Office of Climatology, Arizona State University and founder of the Center for the Study of Carbon Dioxide and Global Change [56]
Sherwood Idso, former research physicist, USDA Water Conservation Laboratory, and adjunct professor, Arizona State University[57]
Patrick Michaels, senior fellow at the Cato Institute and retired research professor of environmental science at the University of Virginia






List of scientists opposing the mainstream scientific assessment of global warming - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> *Listing criteria*: The notable scientists listed in this article  have made statements since the publication of the Third Assessment  Report which disagree with one or more of these 3 main conclusions. Each  scientist included in this list has published at least one  peer-reviewed article in the broad field of natural sciences,  although not necessarily in a field relevant to climatology. *To be  included on this list it is not enough for a scientist to be merely  included on a petition, survey, or list. Instead, the scientist must  make their own statement.*


Btw Roy Spencer is now on the list of scientists that argue  global warming is primarily caused by natural processes.


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 2, 2014)

polarbear said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Abraham3 said:
> ...




Now Polar.......bringing it.


Give the k00ks credit.......they keep coming back in here even after getting flogged daily. I mean......this thread is a Jonestown for the AGW climate crusading mental cases but hey........they keep showin' up!!!


----------



## Abraham3 (Feb 2, 2014)

HOW many times does this have to be spelled out for you numbskulls?

Scientific opinion on climate change - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Y o u   h a v e   n o t   g o t   S H I T.


----------



## gnarlylove (Feb 2, 2014)

This is the one time Wikipedia is wrong.


			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> The scientific opinion on climate change is that the Earth's climate system is unequivocally warming, and it is extremely likely (at least 95% probability) that humans are causing most of it through activities that increase concentrations of greenhouse gases in the atmosphere, such as deforestation and burning fossil fuels...
> 
> This scientific consensus is expressed in synthesis reports, by scientific bodies of national or international standing, and by surveys of opinion among climate scientists. Individual scientists, universities, and laboratories contribute to the overall scientific opinion via their peer-reviewed publications, and the areas of collective agreement and relative certainty are summarised in these high level reports and surveys.



NOT!


----------



## Roguewave (Feb 3, 2014)

Wikipedia embargoes through ravenous editorial stranglehold any skeptical attempts to equalize information on AGW/environmental subjects. I cannot yet post URLs, but a cursory search on Wiki's history of controlling entries in this area will prove me out. The 97% "consensus study" has been thoroughly debunked.


----------



## SSDD (Feb 3, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> This is the one time Wikipedia is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One time they are wrong?  You are kidding...right?  Are you unaware of the number of entries warmist activists on wikipedia have altered or deleted in an effort to get their message across?  Literally thousands.  Wiki is not to be trusted if they say the moon is made of rock.


----------



## Abraham3 (Feb 3, 2014)

Have you been able to find us reputable, objective surveys that do NOT show these same findings?  Do you actually think they could be lying about the positions of the world's national science academies without getting noticed?  The various surveys mentioned and the folks who did them have been in the press over and over and over again.

Wikipedia's article on the scientific consensus is accurate and correct.

AGW THEORY is accepted science.


----------



## Abraham3 (Feb 3, 2014)

polarbear said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Abraham3 said:
> ...



Not up to your usual standards dude.  The "they" in THESE CASES[/u[ (and, please, for god's sake, will someone on the denier side note the FUCKING PLURAL?!?!?) performing the surveys mentioned would be:

Naomi Oreskes
Harris Interactive
Dennis Bray
Hans von Storch
Peter Doran
Maggie Kendall Zimmerman
William R L Anderegg
W. James W. Prall
Jacob Harold
Stephen H. Schneider 
Cook, John
Dana Nuccitelli
S.A. Green
M. Richardson
B. Winkler
R. Painting
R. Way
P. Jacobs
A. Skuc 

Cook, Nuccitelli et al published in Environmental Research Letters, a peer reviewed journal.  You have NO valid grounds on which to criticize their results.  Your remaining comments are complete horse shit.  If you just want to start listing names on one side or the other, guess what you'll find?  You'll find that one list is (97/3) times as long as the other.


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 3, 2014)

Abraham3 said:


> Have you been able to find us reputable, objective surveys that do NOT show these same findings?  Do you actually think they could be lying about the positions of the world's national science academies without getting noticed?  The various surveys mentioned and the folks who did them have been in the press over and over and over again.
> 
> Wikipedia's article on the scientific consensus is accurate and correct.
> 
> AGW THEORY is accepted science.





But how is it mattering? This is a thread about winning!!


Lets say for a moment that the science is accepted. In 2014, its nothing more than a billboard........an intanets hobby. So........what??!!!


Interested parties will take a look back through the pages of this thread and find that there are dozens of links proving that despite the "consensus" and the attendant bomb throwing, renewable energy continues to be a joke. A fringe sliver of the energy market.


Which means the science is having zero impact in the real world = all that is important to myself and the Domination Matrix.


We're just in here keeping it real.


----------



## gnarlylove (Feb 3, 2014)

SSDD said:


> One time they are wrong?  You are kidding...right?  Are you unaware of the number of entries warmist activists on wikipedia have altered or deleted in an effort to get their message across?  Literally thousands.  Wiki is not to be trusted if they say the moon is made of rock.



I wonder why they do that. Maybe they are biased and bigoted or maybe they are just representing genuine consensus.

I already know your decision but if you ever decided to drop your bias and just do some genuine reading of the truly extensive literature you might change. I'm not saying you'll be an AGW cultist, but you will have learned, actually learned something that has meaning for the world including yourself.


----------



## polarbear (Feb 3, 2014)

Abraham3 said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...




Of all the surveys, the one that you favor is the most ridiculous method a survey could be conducted.

The "plural" you want us to notice is a list of 19 names of a few zealots who also conducted such"surveys" 

That`s not even half as many as the list of names who say that climate change is due to natural causes.

Actually your list is only 18 names, because Bray and Storch published the same b.s. jointly.




> In 2003, Bray and von Storch conducted a survey of the perspectives of climate scientists on global climate change.[_citation needed_]  The survey received *530 responses *from 27 different countries. The 2003  survey has been strongly criticized on the grounds that it was  performed on the web with no means to verify that the respondents were  climate scientists or to prevent multiple submissions.


So they tried again 5 years later and all they got this time was just 373 responses



> Dennis Bray and Hans von Storch conducted a survey in August 2008 of 2058 climate scientists from 34 different countries.[11]  A web link with a unique identifier was given to each respondent to  eliminate multiple responses. A total of 373 responses were received  giving an overall response rate of 18.2%.


*All they got was 373 positive responses from the 2050 climate scientists they surveyed.*
...and inflated that to a 97% consensus.

That`s what all these "97% consensus" surveys have in common:


> The methodology of the Anderegg et al. study was challenged in PNAS by Lawrence Bodenstein for "treat[ing] publication metrics as a surrogate for expertise". He would expect the much larger side of the climate change controversy to excel in certain publication metrics as they *"continue to cite each other's work in an upward spiral of self-affirmation"
> *
> *Bray and von Storch defended their results and accused climate change  skeptics of interpreting the results with bias. Bray's submission to Science on December 22, 2004 was rejected.*


And that bogus "skepticalscience" survey which you keep flaunting was conducted in a manner way below any scientific acceptable standard



> Cook _et al_ examined 11,944 abstracts from the peer-reviewed  scientific literature from 19912011 that matched the topics 'global  climate change' or 'global warming'. They found that, while *66.4% of  them expressed no position on anthropogenic global warming (AGW),*
> 
> They also invited authors to rate their own  papers and found that, *while only 35.5% rated their paper as expressing  no position on AGW*


And this is how the "skepticalscience" charlatans got their 97% consensus:



> In their discussion of the results, the authors said that *the large  proportion of abstracts that state no position on AGW is as expected in a  consensus situation,*


To fall for a scam like that you would have to be an idiot and not a day goes by when you and the other 2 idiots who show up here re-affirm that you are idiots.

The rest of us side with the scientists that concluded that climate change is a natural process 


Freeman Dyson, professor emeritus of the School of Natural Sciences, Institute for Advanced Study; Fellow of the Royal Society [10]
Richard Lindzen, Alfred P. Sloan professor of atmospheric science at the Massachusetts Institute of Technology and member of the National Academy of Sciences[11][12][13]
 

Nils-Axel Mörner, retired head of the Paleogeophysics and Geodynamics department at Stockholm University, former chairman of the INQUA Commission on Sea Level Changes and Coastal Evolution (19992003).[14]
Garth Paltridge,   retired chief research scientist, CSIRO Division of Atmospheric   Research and retired director of the Institute of the Antarctic   Cooperative Research Centre, visiting fellow ANU[15]
Peter Stilbs, professor of physical chemistry at Royal Institute of Technology, Stockholm. [16]
Philip Stott, professor emeritus of biogeography at the University of London[17]
Hendrik Tennekes, retired director of research, Royal Netherlands Meteorological Institute
Khabibullo Abdusamatov, mathematician and astronomer at Pulkovo Observatory of the Russian Academy of Sciences[20]
Sallie Baliunas, astronomer, Harvard-Smithsonian Center for Astrophysics[21][22]
Ian Clark, hydrogeologist, professor, Department of Earth Sciences, University of Ottawa[23]
Chris de Freitas, associate professor, School of Geography, Geology and Environmental Science, University of Auckland[24]
David Douglass, solid-state physicist, professor, Department of Physics and Astronomy, University of Rochester[25]
Don Easterbrook, emeritus professor of geology, Western Washington University[26]
William M. Gray, professor emeritus and head of the Tropical Meteorology Project, Department of Atmospheric Science, Colorado State University[27]
William Happer, physicist specializing in optics and spectroscopy, Princeton University[28]
Ole Humlum, professor of geology at the University of Oslo[29]
Wibjörn Karlén, professor emeritus of geography and geology at the University of Stockholm.[30]
William Kininmonth, meteorologist, former Australian delegate to World Meteorological Organization Commission for Climatology[31]
David Legates, associate professor of geography and director of the Center for Climatic Research, University of Delaware[32]
Tad Murty, oceanographer; adjunct professor, Departments of Civil Engineering and Earth Sciences, University of Ottawa[33]
Tim Patterson, paleoclimatologist and professor of geology at Carleton University in Canada.[34][35]
Ian Plimer, professor emeritus of Mining Geology, the University of Adelaide.[36]
Nicola Scafetta, research scientist in the physics department at Duke University[37][38]
Tom Segalstad, head of the Geology Museum at the University of Oslo[39]
Fred Singer, professor emeritus of environmental sciences at the University of Virginia[40][41][42]
Willie Soon, astrophysicist, Harvard-Smithsonian Center for Astrophysics[43]
Roy Spencer, principal research scientist, University of Alabama in Huntsville[44]
Henrik Svensmark, Danish National Space Center[45]
Jan Veizer, environmental geochemist, professor emeritus from University of Ottawa[46]
Syun-Ichi Akasofu,   retired professor of geophysics and founding director of the   International Arctic Research Center of the University of Alaska   Fairbanks.[47]
Claude Allègre, politician; geochemist, emeritus professor at Institute of Geophysics (Paris).[48]
Robert C. Balling, Jr., a professor of geography at Arizona State University.[49]
John Christy, professor of atmospheric science and director of the Earth System Science Center at the University of Alabama in Huntsville, contributor to several IPCC.[50][51]
Petr Chylek, space and remote sensing sciences researcher, Los Alamos National Laboratory.[52]
David Deming, geology professor at the University of Oklahoma.[53]
Ivar Giaever, professor emeritus at the Rensselaer Polytechnic Institute.[54]
Antonino Zichichi, emeritus professor of nuclear physics at the University of Bologna and president of the World Federation of Scientists.[55]
Craig D. Idso, faculty researcher, Office of Climatology, Arizona State University and founder of the Center for the Study of Carbon Dioxide and Global Change [56]
Sherwood Idso, former research physicist, USDA Water Conservation Laboratory, and adjunct professor, Arizona State University[57]
Patrick Michaels, senior fellow at the Cato Institute and retired research professor of environmental science at the University of Virginia


----------



## gnarlylove (Feb 3, 2014)

polarbear, don't you know you can justify anything? In fact, according to well known academic Allan Bloom, he bluntly wrote that you can fly a professor in from anywhere to justify anything. That was in 1987. Now-a-days markets and money are such a driving force, I wouldn't doubt your side pays people to produce favorable results as _standard procedure_. There are examples but you would dismiss them so I'm not inclined...

Just because _someone _challenged X doesn't mean that we should call whole theories into question. IT doesn't even necessarily mean the challenger has a point! At first glance it only means some person disagrees--that's not a convincing argument to drop a theory. Pointing out a couple flaws does very little to enable us to make generalizations. Your inductive reasoning skills are shoddy. The fallacy you seem to be implying, and correct me if I'm wrong, is hasty generalization. It goes like this: there are a few dozen instances (you explored 4 or 19) that are questioinable according to _a small number of folks_ who may or may not have much expertise. But let's go ahead and _ assume they do_ have expertise in which case your implying these few instances allow us to generalize about the whole underpinning of AGW theory. You need more than a few dozen to make those sorts of arguments with any support, otherwise you only convince your camp. If that's your goal, good job but you should know those are pretty low standards of evidence gathering. I think Karl Popper would sharply disagree with you.

I won't waste my time trying to poke pin holes in your position by examining the numerous dubious studies your side has conducted in order to confuse the public and therefore halt policy change. When you examine your side in a similar light as you have AGW studies, you realize your side is _well-known_ for such trickery and deceit. Of course you wouldn't consider it deceit but academic/cerebral science is not concerned with halting policy, it is concerned with observation, recording the observations, pattern identification and conjectures. After which they are reviewed by peers and are offered refutations. As time goes on these refutations are rebutted and eventually become established science. You wouldn't know this because you shelter your thoughts from it but any university in America (save that rough 3%) is going to assure you the validity of AGW theory.

It sounds like your are skeptical on selective grounds, indeed, just enough to halt policy. It's good to you because you never want to deal with your problems or emotions up front, you either get angry or hide it and suppress it deep inside for another day that you pray never comes. This is unhealthy at the individual level as well as the policy level. Fortunately for you we are doing it. Congratulations on contributing to unsound policy that prevails the nation. For the rest of us and indeed our environment, this is foul news just like when you shit every other 2 days.


----------



## SSDD (Feb 3, 2014)

Abraham3 said:


> Have you been able to find us reputable, objective surveys that do NOT show these same findings?  Do you actually think they could be lying about the positions of the world's national science academies without getting noticed?  The various surveys mentioned and the folks who did them have been in the press over and over and over again.
> 
> Wikipedia's article on the scientific consensus is accurate and correct.
> 
> AGW THEORY is accepted science.



First, AGW is a hypothesis...to suggest otherwise when you can't show a single experiment that proves that a doubling of CO2 will actually cause the climate to change....

Second, I believe climate science is the unfortunate victim of an error cascade.  Bad science early on has been used to support later findings.  Nature itself refutes the hypothesis on a daily basis.  At this point, AGW is a scheme concerned primarily with money and power.


----------



## SSDD (Feb 3, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> I wonder why they do that. Maybe they are biased and bigoted or maybe they are just representing genuine consensus.



Altering or deleting articles that don't agree with you is representing genuine consensus?  Where is that representing genuine consensus.....the old soviet union?  If your argument isn't strong enough to stand up against criticism, then your argument isn't strong enough.



gnarlylove said:


> already know your decision but if you ever decided to drop your bias and just do some genuine reading of the truly extensive literature you might change. I'm not saying you'll be an AGW cultist, but you will have learned, actually learned something that has meaning for the world including yourself.



I have...that's why I am a skeptic.  You are duped which is why you believe the coral die off during the Pliestocene was due to 400ppm of atmospheric CO2 and not due to the fact that the earth was in the depths of an ice age and CO2 was falling, not rising.


----------



## polarbear (Feb 3, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> polarbear, don't you know you can justify anything?



So let me get this straight,...
When people laugh about your  stupidity then in your little mind, they did it because they were "angry  or have "unhealthy emotions"?  
Gee, if I have "unhealthy emotions"  then all those background checks that I had to pass must have been wrong  and I was lucky that you did not work for the FBI or CSIS when they  cleared me year after year. And sometimes I had to wonder how they knew  more about me than my wife...and we`ve been happily married for over 40  years.
And all you got to show is your "self assessed" level of knowledge and a few internet pals like prophet Abraham the 3rd.
Like I said, not a day goes by without you arriving at such brilliant conclusions:


> correct me if I'm wrong, is hasty generalization. It goes like this:  there are a few dozen instances (you explored 4 or 19) that are  questioinable according to _a small number of folks_ who may or may not have much expertise. But let's go ahead and _ assume they do_  have expertise in which case your implying these few instances allow us  to generalize about the whole underpinning of AGW theory. You need more  than a few dozen to make those sorts of arguments with any support,  otherwise you only convince your camp.


So if it takes  more than just the list of names your internet pal came up with, who did  their survey in a way that only idiots like you would call "scientific"  why don`t you go ahead and post enough of them to qualify ?
Here is yet another example of your convoluted stupidity


> in which case your implying these few instances allow us  to generalize about the whole underpinning of AGW theory


I don`t have to use these flawed "consensus" surveys to underpin anything.
It`s the AGW zealots who use these ridiculous "consensus surveys" to underpin AGW.
It`s pitiful, but what else could they do after it is evident that rising CO2 does not increase temperature ?


> otherwise you only convince your camp.


Well I`ld rather be in that "camp":


Freeman Dyson, professor emeritus of the School of Natural Sciences, Institute for Advanced Study; Fellow of the Royal Society [10]
Richard Lindzen, Alfred P. Sloan professor of atmospheric science at the Massachusetts Institute of Technology and member of the National Academy of Sciences[11][12][13]
 

Nils-Axel Mörner, retired head of the Paleogeophysics and Geodynamics department at Stockholm University, former chairman of the INQUA Commission on Sea Level Changes and Coastal Evolution (1999&#8211;2003).[14]
Garth Paltridge,   retired chief research scientist, CSIRO Division of Atmospheric   Research and retired director of the Institute of the Antarctic   Cooperative Research Centre, visiting fellow ANU[15]
Peter Stilbs, professor of physical chemistry at Royal Institute of Technology, Stockholm. [16]
Philip Stott, professor emeritus of biogeography at the University of London[17]
Hendrik Tennekes, retired director of research, Royal Netherlands Meteorological Institute
Khabibullo Abdusamatov, mathematician and astronomer at Pulkovo Observatory of the Russian Academy of Sciences[20]
Sallie Baliunas, astronomer, Harvard-Smithsonian Center for Astrophysics[21][22]
Ian Clark, hydrogeologist, professor, Department of Earth Sciences, University of Ottawa[23]
Chris de Freitas, associate professor, School of Geography, Geology and Environmental Science, University of Auckland[24]
David Douglass, solid-state physicist, professor, Department of Physics and Astronomy, University of Rochester[25]
Don Easterbrook, emeritus professor of geology, Western Washington University[26]
William M. Gray, professor emeritus and head of the Tropical Meteorology Project, Department of Atmospheric Science, Colorado State University[27]
William Happer, physicist specializing in optics and spectroscopy, Princeton University[28]
Ole Humlum, professor of geology at the University of Oslo[29]
Wibjörn Karlén, professor emeritus of geography and geology at the University of Stockholm.[30]
William Kininmonth, meteorologist, former Australian delegate to World Meteorological Organization Commission for Climatology[31]
David Legates, associate professor of geography and director of the Center for Climatic Research, University of Delaware[32]
Tad Murty, oceanographer; adjunct professor, Departments of Civil Engineering and Earth Sciences, University of Ottawa[33]
Tim Patterson, paleoclimatologist and professor of geology at Carleton University in Canada.[34][35]
Ian Plimer, professor emeritus of Mining Geology, the University of Adelaide.[36]
Nicola Scafetta, research scientist in the physics department at Duke University[37][38]
Tom Segalstad, head of the Geology Museum at the University of Oslo[39]
Fred Singer, professor emeritus of environmental sciences at the University of Virginia[40][41][42]
Willie Soon, astrophysicist, Harvard-Smithsonian Center for Astrophysics[43]
Roy Spencer, principal research scientist, University of Alabama in Huntsville[44]
Henrik Svensmark, Danish National Space Center[45]
Jan Veizer, environmental geochemist, professor emeritus from University of Ottawa[46]
Syun-Ichi Akasofu,   retired professor of geophysics and founding director of the   International Arctic Research Center of the University of Alaska   Fairbanks.[47]
Claude Allègre, politician; geochemist, emeritus professor at Institute of Geophysics (Paris).[48]
Robert C. Balling, Jr., a professor of geography at Arizona State University.[49]
John Christy, professor of atmospheric science and director of the Earth System Science Center at the University of Alabama in Huntsville, contributor to several IPCC.[50][51]
Petr Chylek, space and remote sensing sciences researcher, Los Alamos National Laboratory.[52]
David Deming, geology professor at the University of Oklahoma.[53]
Ivar Giaever, professor emeritus at the Rensselaer Polytechnic Institute.[54]
Antonino Zichichi, emeritus professor of nuclear physics at the University of Bologna and president of the World Federation of Scientists.[55]
Craig D. Idso, faculty researcher, Office of Climatology, Arizona State University and founder of the Center for the Study of Carbon Dioxide and Global Change [56]
Sherwood Idso, former research physicist, USDA Water Conservation Laboratory, and adjunct professor, Arizona State University[57]
Patrick Michaels, senior fellow at the Cato Institute and retired research professor of environmental science at the University of Virginia
 

 Than in your "camp",... which is where again?
Somewhere  along the Ohio river where you live off your "natural economy" with  your "partner"..and in a domestic relationship "partner" is new-speak  for gay isn`t it?

So yeah it makes sense that one of your major concerns would be if either one of you did not go for a shit.


> this is foul news just like when you shit every other 2 days.


Btw. you could have not picked a better avatar for yourself:


----------



## gnarlylove (Feb 3, 2014)

SSDD, my whole point was to show you that even if AGW theory is true, you can never come to believe it. You willfully refuse to even consider your unwavering position as faulty. This is not on the same page as good thought. You continually demonstrate you could never perceive AGW theory from a neutral standpoint. However, this is essential to developing a robust outlook. Refusing to understand the opposing side because you are too caught up in disproving it is not good science.

Your arguments center around confusion and you ask the wrong questions. You offer no explanation as to why the planet has warmed by 1C and CO2 ppm have jumped from 280 to 400. Your only explanation is that it happens. That is no explanation of the data. After millions of years of a stable sub-400ppm than alongside industrial development we see levels rise, you need to explain that using non-human actions. Your only answer is it happens.

Maybe you don't accept this data in which case you further prove my point you have no interest in coming to honest answers. You prefer your data and sources like only they speak truth. Did you know humans have never had a monoply on truth? Your only desire is to incite anger and confusion. This is no position, it's highly acetic and is not how quality science progresses. Your explanations are made up on the spot because you refuse to accept the standard theory. Your denial lacks integrity and genuine sources. Googling "why skeptics are right" is not research but I can tell that's how you go about it. I want to be clear, your methods are highly-selective for favorable conclusions and thus highly faulty.

If you could offer a quality explanation of why CO2 has risen alongside the industrial age without using human activity and your skeptical filter I would be impressed. The trouble is, you cannot do so without invoking man as primarily responsible. All the dots are there but you refuse to connect them because you want to disagree until you die.


----------



## gnarlylove (Feb 3, 2014)

polarbear, your reasoning is explanatory. Who knew one's credibility and human character was solely determined by one's ability to pass a background check. Who knew that the laws of the land are necessarily synonymous with morality and authentic behavior. You are indeed the most moral and saintly individual, along with the rest of us who can pass FBI national background checks.


----------



## SSDD (Feb 3, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> SSDD, my whole point was to show you that even if AGW theory is true, you can never come to believe it. You willfully refuse to even consider your unwavering position as faulty. This is not on the same page as good thought. You continually demonstrate you could never perceive AGW theory from a neutral standpoint. However, this is essential to developing a robust outlook. Refusing to understand the opposing side because you are too caught up in disproving it is not good science.



Your point failed.  My position is the result of having actually looked at the evidence.  Do you know what an unfalsifable hypothesis is?  AGW is unfalsifiable which renders it invalid.  No matter what the climate does, it is claimed to be the fault of AGW.  Only a fool accepts an unfalsifiable hypothesis as truth or anything approaching the truth.  Or perhaps you might tell us what would falsify the hypothesis.



gnarlylove said:


> arguments center around confusion and you ask the wrong questions. You offer no explanation as to why the planet has warmed by 1C and CO2 ppm have jumped from 280 to 400. Your only explanation is that it happens. That is no explanation of the data. After millions of years of a stable sub-400ppm than alongside industrial development we see levels rise, you need to explain that using non-human actions. Your only answer is it happens.



I offer perfectly rational explanations...you refuse to consider them.  How much CO2 do you suppose the oceans have outgassed since the earth started exiting the ice age we are still in....keep in mind that cold water holds much more CO2 than warm water...also keep in mind that study after study has found that the oceans are net sources of CO2 for the atmosphere....meaning that they are outgassing more than they are absorbing?

If you look at history, and I have provided you with easy to follow graphs, you will see CO2 levels falling as temperatures decrease....that's because cold water holds more CO2.  So now the earth is exiting the ice age...and as waters warm, they outgas CO2.  The fact that we invented the internal combustion engine is irrelevant.  Prior to the beginning of this ice age CO2 levels were over 1000ppm and as the earth warms, they will go back to those high levels with or without us.

All you need do is look back to history to see much wilder swings in temperature and CO2 levels without the aid of humans.....but you won't because you won't question your dogma.



gnarlylove said:


> you don't accept this data in which case you further prove my point you have no interest in coming to honest answers.



Here is a newsflash for you gnarly....computer model output isn't data....especially when the models are failing as fast as they can be written.



gnarlylove said:


> you could offer a quality explanation of why CO2 has risen alongside the industrial age without using human activity and your skeptical filter I would be impressed. The trouble is, you cannot do so without invoking man as primarily responsible. All the dots are there but you refuse to connect them because you want to disagree until you die.



Once more for the learning impaired....cold oceans hold much more CO2 than warm oceans...as the ice age ends and the earth warms up, those oceans have ougassed a great deal of CO2 and will continue to do so over the long term...At present, the oceans are a net source of CO2 for the atmosphere, meaning that they are outgassing more than they are absorbing.  Here, gnarly, some actual fact....take a look at this historical temperature graph and tell me what, exactly surprises you, or alarms you about the fact that the earth is warming.  Looking at this graph, can you honestly say that there is anything surprising about warming temperatures?  Where do you think temperatures are heading with or without us?





By the way, I can't help but notice that you haven't answered the post with the new graphs or the one regarding rock's hysteria over "extreme" weather.  Seems that you avoid actual argument like the plague and post condesending comments as if you were actually debating the topic.


----------



## gnarlylove (Feb 3, 2014)

SSDD said:


> Do you know what an unfalsifable hypothesis is?



Falsify is something I thought you did to the AGW hypothesis all the time. I thought you provided endless reasons to render its repute incredible or unreasonable.

This auxiliary approach to vanquish AGW theory is a bit of trickery. So apparently you concede the climate is changing and has done so alongside the industrial era just like in any other. AGW theory includes the assertion that its mostly due to human action.

Yet you say it isn't falsifiable and yet you go on to offer a falsifying reason. Namely that Oceans release a ton of CO2 and accounts for the rise in CO2. This is grade a self-deceit. Why would you claim it's impossible to be proven wrong (unfalsifiable) if you just offered an explanation that could falsify it?




SSDD said:


> I offer perfectly rational explanations...you refuse to consider them.



I have heard more bitterness and denial than providing sound explanations like you did regarding CO2 output from Oceans. I want to hear more stuff like that instead of taunting people like "are you ready for me to blow your mind?" without making any attempt in the following posts to do so.



SSDD said:


> The fact that we invented the internal combustion engine is irrelevant.



I can't help wonder how easily you dismissed the output of that engine: last year alone was 36.6billion tons of CO2. Maybe this chart can help break it down for you, including your Oceans theory, which I support btw.





If the internal engine and hence mankind has no role in exacerbating CO2 levels,  then I suspect you are ignoring it rather than explaining it. I want to be clear not all Co2 comes from this engine. This is the breakdown along with information you might like to read from the EPA.





The IPCC notes that the trouble with CO2 isn't the annual output per se, its the accumulation that will remain in the air up to a 1000 years even after all CO2 emission stopped. This is found in the "Long-Term...." section of the AR5 under FAQ 12.1 or 12.3. 



SSDD said:


> Prior to the beginning of this ice age CO2 levels were over 1000ppm and as the earth warms, they will go back to those high levels with or without us.



The fact that the climate would change with or without us is hardly the point. We all agree on this. We all agree the earth has had a variety of CO2 levels and various freezes and thaws.

What we find disagreeable is that man has any role. This is what we are discussing. Just because you can point to past changes is not an immediate explanation for the changes occuring before our eyes. It's well known that changes in such scales tend to happen over millenia or even tens of thousands of years. What we have seen is a measurable increase in 1//5000th of the time it typically takes to change CO2 levels.

Your "easy" charts are clearly covering up this fact. When you are measuring 100s of millions of years and pointing to the changes that happened during that long history as the explanation for the changes we've seen in 4 decades I can't help question your logic and motive.

It seems like you are desperate to be right. You continually point to AGW cultists as having no open mind. I welcome genuine discussion and am very willing to change. I have changed between 5 major lifestyles in the last decade alone so I have no particular need to remain a believer in AGW theory if it is shown to be a farse.

The trouble I find is your sources from the get-go tend to set their agenda. That agenda is to prove AGW theory wrong. That's why I was aghast at your logic of falsifiability. Did you read Popper for a second and formulate this shoddy argument in your dreams?



SSDD said:


> All you need do is look back to history to see much wilder swings in temperature and CO2 levels without the aid of humans.....but you won't because you won't question your dogma.



Again, same BS. I am happy to oblige quality science and thought but repeatedly you offer reasons to question your hackneyed conclusions and the motivations for them as demonstrated above. I don't think you are 100% wrong, no one is, but you have a long way to go before you can even acknowledge the possibility of the other side having validity. This is diametrically opposed to good debate. It seems your conclusions are really preclusions that arise out of a need to be right, a claim on the monopoly of truth. If you think that, then you are in Grade A La-La land.


----------



## Roguewave (Feb 3, 2014)

You Warmists are aware that your prime evidence of consensus, whatever the count, is a classic logical fallacy, _argument from authority (Argumentum ab auctoritate) _, are you not? Perhaps you should offer something of substance instead.


----------



## SSDD (Feb 3, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> Falsify is something I thought you did to the AGW hypothesis all the time. I thought you provided endless reasons to render its repute incredible or unreasonable.



You talk a lot to say so little.  What would falsify the AGW hypothesis?  Surely you can answer that.



gnarlylove said:


> auxiliary approach to vanquish AGW theory is a bit of trickery. So apparently you concede the climate is changing and has done so alongside the industrial era just like in any other. AGW theory includes the assertion that its mostly due to human action.



For someone who fancies himself a philosopher, you really aren't very adept at thinking below the most shallow levels are you?  The fact is that the climate has been undergoing a warming period for some 14,000 years now, and the ice has melted back almost 2,000 miles.  The fact that man has industrialized during that self same 14,000 years is entirely coincidental.  The climate was changing long before we invented the internal combustion engine.  The fact that you can't see past your own bias to the larger picture is unfortunate testament to the level to which you have been duped.



gnarlylove said:


> you say it isn't falsifiable and yet you go on to offer a falsifying reason. Namely that Oceans release a ton of CO2 and accounts for the rise in CO2. This is grade a self-deceit. Why would you claim it's impossible to be proven wrong (unfalsifiable) if you just offered an explanation that could falsify it?



Are you saying that you were unaware that warm water outgasses CO2?  Do an experiment to see for yourself.  Open 2 cold sodas.  Set one out on your counter and the other back in the refrigerator.....wait 24 hours and have a taste of each.  Which one do you think will have outgassed more CO2?

I say that the hypothesis is unfalsifiable because no matter what happens in the climate, warmist wackos claim it is due to CO2.  When they predicted a steadily warming world and the warming stopped even though CO2 continued to increase, that should have falsified the hypothesis....when the models, which are the AGW hypothesis incarnate failed to forsee the halt in warming, that should have falsified the hypothesis.  Did either?  No...they claimed the ocean ate the warming even though ARGOS has not measured any of it at all and the hoax just keeps on going.  Again, what do you think would falsify the hypothesis to the point that climate science would admit that they have been wrong and go back to the drawing board.  So far they have said AGW causes more less snow, more less rain, more less hurricanes, more less tornadoes, more less warming and on and on.  When there is nothing that can happen that would cause the alarmists to acknowledge that the hypothesis is wrong, you have an unscientific unfalsifiable hypothesis.



gnarlylove said:


> have heard more bitterness and denial than providing sound explanations like you did regarding CO2 output from Oceans. I want to hear more stuff like that instead of taunting people like "are you ready for me to blow your mind?" without making any attempt in the following posts to do so.



No you don't.  You have avoided the post regarding the temperature and CO2 changes leading to the ice age completely....why?  Because they prove beyond any doubt that your claim that 400ppm CO2 killed the corals.  You don't want to argue any point that you have obviously lost.....so what do you do?  Keep trying to argue the same points even though you know they are false.

You say 36 billion tons as if that were a lot, meaning an appreciable portion of the total CO2 in the atmosphere.  Do you know how much CO2 there is in the atmosphere?  Right now it is about 3,000 billion tons.  What we add is not even enough to overcome the natural variation from year to year in the earth's own CO2 making "machinery", which puts an additonal 210 gigatons of CO2 into the atmosphere annually. 



gnarlylove said:


> IPCC notes that the trouble with CO2 isn't the annual output per se, its the accumulation that will remain in the air up to a 1000 years even after all CO2 emission stopped. This is found in the "Long-Term...." section of the AR5 under FAQ 12.1 or 12.3.



The problem with that is that the IPCC are liars....bald faced, unapologetic liars.  Here are the results of 36 peer reviewed studies on the residence time of CO2 in the atmosphere and what the IPCC says.  Notice a difference?  Of the 36 peer reviewed studies, 29 say that the residence time is 10 years or less....compare that to the blatantly fraudulent 1000 year time as claimed by the IPCC....and of all the studies that have been done, which one do you quote and why?






SSDD said:


> Prior to the beginning of this ice age CO2 levels were over 1000ppm and as the earth warms, they will go back to those high levels with or without us.





gnarlylove said:


> fact that the climate would change with or without us is hardly the point. We all agree on this. We all agree the earth has had a variety of CO2 levels and various freezes and thaws.



It wouldn't be a particularly important point if warmist wackos weren't going to cost the rest of us literally trillions of dollars on this hoax.



gnarlylove said:


> we find disagreeable is that man has any role. This is what we are discussing. Just because you can point to past changes is not an immediate explanation for the changes occuring before our eyes.



What changes?  In case you haven't heard, the warming stopped 17 years ago and we are now on a slight cooling trend and many scientists say that the cooling will continue for quite some time to come.  Science has no explanation for the halt of warming and turn to cooling....if they have no explanation for why the warming stopped, one must rationally question the explanation they gave for the warming in the first place.



gnarlylove said:


> well known that changes in such scales tend to happen over millenia or even tens of thousands of years. What we have seen is a measurable increase in 1//5000th of the time it typically takes to change CO2 levels.



Again, not true.  Recorded history tells us that  the roman warm period heated up more than the present warm period and warmed faster....same for the medieval warm period.  It has warmed less than .75 degrees in the past century even if you believe the temperature record which has been tampered with to the point of unbelievability.



gnarlylove said:


> "easy" charts are clearly covering up this fact. When you are measuring 100s of millions of years and pointing to the changes that happened during that long history as the explanation for the changes we've seen in 4 decades I can't help question your logic and motive.



Because no natural record can achieve resolution beyond 500 years or so, your claim that the present warming is unique is simply an unsupported assumption on your part.  We have no idea what warming and cooling phases looked like in the more distant past.  Assuming that the present is somehow unique in the history of the earth is just stupid.



gnarlylove said:


> seems like you are desperate to be right.



It seems as if you are the desperate one.  I keep providing peer reviewed studies, charts, scales, etc which show convincingly that you are wrong and yet, you hang on to your faith even though you can't provide anything that argues convincingly that you are right.  Your entire argument seems to be an argument to authority fallacy.



gnarlylove said:


> You continually point to AGW cultists as having no open mind. I welcome genuine discussion and am very willing to change. I have changed between 5 major lifestyles in the last decade alone so I have no particular need to remain a believer in AGW theory if it is shown to be a farse.



And yet, you continually ignore hard information that suggests strongly that you are wrong...the claim of 1000 years of residence time for CO2 and the consequences of that time would make a strong argument if it weren't a lie on the part of the people you believe.  That sort of bogus information makes up a very large part of the IPCC's case for AGW.



gnarlylove said:


> trouble I find is your sources from the get-go tend to set their agenda. That agenda is to prove AGW theory wrong. That's why I was aghast at your logic of falsifiability. Did you read Popper for a second and formulate this shoddy argument in your dreams?



I think perhaps you don't understand the concept of an unfalsifiable hypothesis.  Here, maybe this will help.

UNFALSIFIABILITY
(also known as: untestibility)

Description: Confidently asserting that a theory or hypothesis is true or false even though the theory or hypothesis cannot possibly be contradicted by an observation or the outcome of any physical experiment. Making unfalsifiable claims are a way to leave the realm of rational discourse, since unfalsifiable claims are usually faith-based, and not founded on evidence and reason.

So you have a look around on your wacko warmist sites, or better yet, go to one and ask what would falsify the AGW hypothesis and get back to me on that.  So far, we know that a halt of warming in the face of steadily rising CO2 won't falsify it....less snow doesn't falsify it, more snow doesn't falsify it...warmer winters don't falsify it.....colder winters don't falsify it....more storms don't falsify it....less storms don't falsify it.....more flooding won't falsify it....less flooding won't falsify it...and on and on.

What exactly would falsify it?  You won't find an answer to that question because to state what would falsify it would be much to big a risk for those promoting the hoax...it might just happen and then where would they be?



gnarlylove said:


> I don't think you are 100% wrong, no one is, but you have a long way to go before you can even acknowledge the possibility of the other side having validity.



That's funny coming from you considering the amount of data you have to overlook to keep your position....I see nothing valid in the CO2 based AGW hypothesis.  We can affect the climate but by land use, not our CO2 emissions.  Were you aware that if you use the physics upon which the present climate models are based to write climate models for every planet in our solar system with an atmosphere, that they don't even come close to predicting the actual temperatures?  If the physics were correct, they should be able to accurately predict the temperature of any planet with an atmosphere.  You can accurately predict the temperatures of all the planets with the ideal gas laws and the amount of solar radiation reaching each planet and it works here as well but there is no grant money in a model that doesn't demonize CO2.



gnarlylove said:


> This is diametrically opposed to good debate. It seems your conclusions are really preclusions that arise out of a need to be right, a claim on the monopoly of truth. If you think that, then you are in Grade A La-La land.



And on and on it goes.  One of us (me) is providing solid data to back up his position...the other (you) is neither providing information to support your position or to rebut my position...you just hold your faith and pretend that you have made some point when in fact, every point you have tried to make has been effectively shot down.  The latest casualty was that crazy claim of CO2 residing in the atmosphere for 1000 years.


----------



## HenryBHough (Feb 3, 2014)

It had to happen!

I was out shopping today and came across some really clever light bulbs.  True 100 Watt incandesacents but formed up in a curly shape to look like those poisonous CFLs.  The light output is the same, maybe a little more, than the original 100s (now outlawed) and the shape is purely cosmetic.

It allows those who think Global Warming is a crock to enjoy good lighting while cocking a snooker at their Obamabot neighbors - misleading them to believe that you're "on board".

They're probably illegal and will be off the market quick but then they'll become collectors items.  Like that box of "Spotted Owl Helper" I bought in about 1990 for a buck and now, twenty or more years after General Mills (or Foods or whatever) sued it out of existence it's worth about a hundred times what I paid.

Thar's gold in thum thar shills!


----------



## Abraham3 (Feb 3, 2014)

If you want to argue that AGW can't be falsified because it's a moving target, you are obviously creating an excuse to avoid having to try.  Here is a more concise description of the issue.  Falsify this:

Attribution of recent climate change is the effort to scientifically ascertain mechanisms responsible for recent changes observed in the Earth's climate. The effort has focused on changes observed during the period of instrumental temperature record, when records are most reliable; particularly on the last 50 years, when human activity has grown fastest and observations of the troposphere have become available. *The dominant mechanisms (to which recent climate change has been attributed) are anthropogenic, i.e., the result of human activity. They are:

increasing atmospheric concentrations of greenhouse gases

global changes to land surface, such as deforestation

increasing atmospheric concentrations of aerosols.*

Either falsify the contention that humans are increasing those factors or falsify the contention that all three of those factors are increasing global warming.  That's it.  Piece a'cake.


----------



## polarbear (Feb 3, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Give the k00ks credit.......they keep coming back in here even after getting flogged daily. I mean......this thread is a Jonestown for the AGW climate crusading mental cases but hey........they keep showin' up!!!



"They" keep coming back because they are too dumb to realize why this particular thread where they get ridiculed is so popular.
These  k00ks figure somehow that they found an audience for  their "science" lectures to fulfill their phantasies.
They can`t do it in the real world so this here is the only opportunity.
Anyway, in keeping with the title of this thread here is yet another typical "climate scientist".
He figures that  people don`t know how a core drill works and felt the urge to "explain" it:
(the video won`t play until your browser stored it, because I grabbed it through the back-door:
Index of /dept/Chance/modules/Global-Warming  )

http://www.psu.edu/dept/Chance/modules/Global-Warming/alley_640.flv

  He also cooks some "climate science" tomato sauce for dummies:
http://www.psu.edu/dept/Chance/modules/Global-Warming/m04a1p1-old.swf

This tomato sauce and door knob drill guy is an IPCC lead author who  obviously figured out just how simple minded  his clientele is...and dumbed it all down accordingly
But he`s got the part right that glaciers do not melt from the top down....something our resident "ice experts" can`t seem to comprehend.
This guy went through all that trouble to explain it to dummies like "gnarlylove" and "Abraham3 so why don`t you 2 pay attention what he says at 1:16 in his "alley 640.flv" video



The rest of the people he explained it to don`t have a problem with it:
http://www.psu.edu/dept/Chance/modules/Global-Warming/richard.flv


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 3, 2014)

Roguewave said:


> You Warmists are aware that your prime evidence of consensus, whatever the count, is a classic logical fallacy, _argument from authority (Argumentum ab auctoritate) _, are you not? Perhaps you should offer something of substance instead.




Some are aware.......some are not. Its always hard to tell........which is fascinating.


Some of the climate crusaders are just hopelessly duped and caught up in the matrix......deep. They'll automatically buy what the government or media has to say no matter what. In the course of human events, they never stop even once to question the "official report". Other AGW purists know they are peddling a crock of shit but perpetuating the established narrative is what they live for.....the obsessed. For some reason, they have latched on to a cause in their lives that is as important as life itself.......it is part of their identity, just like the PITA people, for example.



Either way.......there is some kind of common sense void going on.



Consider...........


_"The common enemy of humanity is man.
In searching for a new enemy to unite us, we came up 
with the idea that pollution, the threat of global warming, 
water shortages, famine and the like would fit the bill. All these
dangers are caused by human intervention, and it is only through
changed attitudes and behavior that they can be overcome.
The real enemy then, is humanity itself."_

*Club of Rome, *
premier environmental think-tank,
consultants to the United Nations




_"We need to get some broad based support,
to capture the public's imagination...
So we have to offer up scary scenarios,
make simplified, dramatic statements
and make little mention of any doubts...
Each of us has to decide what the right balance
is between being effective and being honest."_

*- Prof. Stephen Schneider, *
Stanford Professor of Climatology,
lead author of many IPCC reports


_"No matter if the science of global warming is all phony...
climate change provides the greatest opportunity to
bring about justice and equality in the world."_

*- Christine Stewart,*
former Canadian Minister of the Environment



_&#8220;The data doesn't matter. We're not basing our recommendations 
on the data. We're basing them on the climate models.&#8221;_

*- Prof. Chris Folland,*
Hadley Centre for Climate Prediction and Research



_&#8220;The models are convenient fictions 
that provide something very useful.&#8221;_*

- Dr David Frame, *
climate modeler, Oxford University




The AGW crowd is completely unmoved.



Make no mistake......the IPCC is one of the most corrupt organizations in the history of the world!!!


http://green-agenda.com/agenda21.html


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 3, 2014)

HOLY MOTHER OF GOD


While searching for the latest installment of alarmist losing, I stumbled across this >>>














Our tax dollars hard at work........hey, Polar Bear..........what the fuck is that laughable machine above? Please tell me this is some kind of photoshop stunt!!!


----------



## gnarlylove (Feb 3, 2014)

I agreed with you that if the Oceans were responsible for all the CO2 that would easily falsify the AGW theory that claims human activity is the main source of CO2. We both know the Oceans are insufficient to cause such a stark increase in CO2 ppm.

This is one way to falsify AGW theory.

Another is to show humans do not produce CO2 in our activities. That would indeed falsify our link in higher rates of CO2 but we both know this would be a bold faced lie. That's two ways to falsify AGW theory. That means it's not falsifiable? Maybe your upset with the _explanatory scope_ AGW offers. Your upset that it can cause more rain (in some parts) and less rain (in other parts) at the same time. That AGW theory is used to explain any event, just like evolution is used to explain our nascence. Is this what your trying to say? It's different from falsifiability. The two are easily confused for youthful types like yourself full of piss and vinegar.

I tired to make it a point that in _one year alone_, 2013, we produced 36 billion tons. That is only one years worth. 


			
				James Hansen said:
			
		

> A total of 566 billion metric tons of carbon have already been added to the atmosphere due to fossil fuel combustion, cement production, and land cover change since 1750.



He goes on to note we are about 28 years or less away from surpassing a trillion metric tons of CO2. What happens when you accumulate this? CO2 can and will be left in the air for about 1000 years before it exits the atmosphere having no affect on Earth. Until its processed out, it is accumulating. Many more times is being put into the atmosphere than is being processed out year after year.

Given we know we expel CO2 in the billions of tons each year and the fact that ppm of CO2 has risen alongside this fact, we can draw an induction that humans are playing a role.

The fact is the last 50,000 years since "civilization" CO2 levels have been below 300ppm and remained steady for 100s of thousands of years. For them to suddenly surpass 400ppm in just a little more than a century and we know human activity releases billions of tons of this stuff a year, it seems reasonable to draw the link.

To deny the link is your beat.

But you continue emphasis on the fact the climate has changed before man and this somehow demonstrates man has nothing to do with _the current_ CO2 levels or temperature changes. You've made your point. It's tautological and fails to explain this undeniable correlation. Why should I ignore this causal relationship?

I say causal because we undeniably produce CO2 (so far over half a trillion metric tons) and this explains the rise in CO2 ppm in the atmosphere. The induction is natural and falsifiable yet widely avowed in all major governments, universities, and lovers of Mother Earth. Insisting on denying this link when it leads to greater respect for one's precarious relationship to the environment seems counter-intuitive. It is wise to better understand one's relation with Earth, our provider, literally.

I want to believe you because you seem to unequivocally convinced of your monopoly on truth, science and logic but what you offer to explain the rise in CO2 levels is not an explanation at all. Saying that it happened before is not the same thing as explaining why _the current variations are taking place_.

Conclusions:

1.You are having trouble with falsifiability.

2.You deny the link between man and CO2.

3.Your explanation of increased CO2 is Ocean. This is insufficient to explain the acute rise. We need some more factors emitting CO2 that accounts for the increase. This would in fact falsify AGW theory but denying the link between man and CO2 is motivated by other reasons than science. Just look at how acute!


----------



## SSDD (Feb 4, 2014)

Abraham3 said:


> If you want to argue that AGW can't be falsified because it's a moving target, you are obviously creating an excuse to avoid having to try.  Here is a more concise description of the issue.



So what falsifies the hypothesis?



Abraham3 said:


> Falsify this:
> 
> Attribution of recent climate change is the effort to scientifically ascertain mechanisms responsible for recent changes observed in the Earth's climate. The effort has focused on changes observed during the period of instrumental temperature record, when records are most reliable; particularly on the last 50 years, when human activity has grown fastest and observations of the troposphere have become available. *The dominant mechanisms (to which recent climate change has been attributed) are anthropogenic, i.e., the result of human activity. They are:
> 
> ...



What is to falsify?  We know that changes in land use can cause a change in local and maybe even regional climate....the rest is unsubstantiated opinion based on the idea that correlation equals causation.  The fact that so called greenhouse gasses have steadily increased while the warming stopped 17 years ago even though steady warming was predicted falsifies the hypothesis....add to that the failure of the tropospheric hot spot to materialize and the increasing LW exiting the ToA and you have all that is necessary to falsify your hypothesis....you don't even have to toss in the fact that the promoters of the fraudulent hypothesis have ignored hundreds of millions of years of history that contradicts their claims of the past century.

You are being laughed at....you know that don't you?  You are being laughed at at every turn. The way you try to set time constraints on CO2 and temperature levels makes it obvious that you have nothing....if all of history doesn't agree with your hypothesis...it fails.


----------



## SSDD (Feb 4, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> I agreed with you that if the Oceans were responsible for all the CO2 that would easily falsify the AGW theory that claims human activity is the main source of CO2. We both know the Oceans are insufficient to cause such a stark increase in CO2 ppm.



The more you talk the more apparent it becomes that you have not done the first bit of actual research into the topic.  You have bought the hoax hook line and sinker.

First off, for your CO2 claims to mean anything, you would need to prove that a 100ppm increase in atmospheric CO2 could actually cause a climate change.  Can you provide any actual proof of that?  We skeptics have been asking for years but no such proof has ever surfaced.  That being the present state of affairs, your claim of CO2 driven AGW is an unsubstantiated claim.  All available evidence has shown us that atmospheric CO2 lags temperature increases which would make increased CO2 a result of temperature increase, not a cause.

Second, CO2 is about 3.6% of the atmosphere.  Mankind's contribution to that number is 0.117%.  CO2 has increased about 30% since the beginning of the industrial revolution.  Mankind's contribution to that increase is less than 1% and you want to tell me that we are responsible for what you call a "stark" increase?  Someone has been feeding you bullshit and you have been eating it like candy.



gnarlylove said:


> is one way to falsify AGW theory.



So do you still believe?



gnarlylove said:


> is to show humans do not produce CO2 in our activities. That would indeed falsify our link in higher rates of CO2 but we both know this would be a bold faced lie. That's two ways to falsify AGW theory. That means it's not falsifiable? Maybe your upset with the _explanatory scope_ AGW offers. Your upset that it can cause more rain (in some parts) and less rain (in other parts) at the same time. That AGW theory is used to explain any event, just like evolution is used to explain our nascence. Is this what your trying to say? It's different from falsifiability. The two are easily confused for youthful types like yourself full of piss and vinegar.



Still waiting on that hard evidence that a 100ppm increase in CO2 can trigger a change in the climate in the first place.  Got anything?



gnarlylove said:


> tired to make it a point that in _one year alone_, 2013, we produced 36 billion tons. That is only one years worth.



And that is less than 2 tenths of one percent of the total.  It is a number that is so vanishingly small that only the completely uneducated should believe that we have any effect on the cliamate from our CO2.  Clearly, the numbers don't mean anything to you.  You see big numbers and are impressed, but the must impress you because you are unable to comprehend the even larger numbers in play.  Here is a short video which may serve to demonstrate to you how small our contribution to the CO2 budget is.  It is only 2 minutes...surely you can spare 2 minutes....and feel free to prove she is wrong if you like.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=wYLmLW4k4aI]CO2 Contributed by Human Activity: 12 to 15ppmv / version 1 - YouTube[/ame]




gnarlylove said:


> we know we expel CO2 in the billions of tons each year and the fact that ppm of CO2 has risen alongside this fact, we can draw an induction that humans are playing a role.



Hopefully you can now put those "billions of tons" into rational scale and realize that our contribution to atmospheric CO2 is next to nothing.



gnarlylove said:


> fact is the last 50,000 years since "civilization" CO2 levels have been below 300ppm and remained steady for 100s of thousands of years. For them to suddenly surpass 400ppm in just a little more than a century and we know human activity releases billions of tons of this stuff a year, it seems reasonable to draw the link.



Again....ICE AGE.....COLD OCEANS....cold water holds more CO2 than warm water. And we have no real evidence that CO2 has remained steady since we have only been testing it for about 100 years.  We have no idea what CO2 actually looked like during the holocene maximum..or the roman warm period....or the medieval warm period.  We have ice cores but are learning that the data from ice cores underestimates atmospheric gasses substantially.

And once again, at this point I hope you can grasp how small our billions of tons of this stuff actually is in the larger picture.  The natural variation in the earth's own CO2 making machinery from year to year is larger than our annual contribution.  And we are just beginning to learn how much CO2 is outgassing from under sea volcanic activity.  Future studies in that field may further reduce the amount of CO2 that is attributable to man.



gnarlylove said:


> Why should I ignore this causal relationship?



The primary reason you should ignore it is because it is not a causal relationship.  It is a correlatory relationship.  The first rule in scientific research is that correlation DOES NOT equal causation.  You and all your warmist wacko buds have failed this vitally important fact and assume that correlation does equal causation....you have no proof of causation so your assumption is all you have.



gnarlylove said:


> say causal because we undeniably produce CO2 (so far over half a trillion metric tons) and this explains the rise in CO2 ppm in the atmosphere. The induction is natural and falsifiable yet widely avowed in all major governments, universities, and lovers of Mother Earth. Insisting on denying this link when it leads to greater respect for one's precarious relationship to the environment seems counter-intuitive. It is wise to better understand one's relation with Earth, our provider, literally.



You keep throwing up that number because you view it as a big number and therefore a big part of the total.  It isn't.  I hope the video has helped you out on this matter and allowed you to see how small our contribution is to the big picture.



gnarlylove said:


> want to believe you because you seem to unequivocally convinced of your monopoly on truth, science and logic but what you offer to explain the rise in CO2 levels is not an explanation at all. Saying that it happened before is not the same thing as explaining why _the current variations are taking place_.



Don't lie.  Believing me is the last thing you want and there is no amount of hard evidence that will overcome your faith.



gnarlylove said:


> :
> 
> 1.You are having trouble with falsifiability.



It is you who is having trouble with the the term.  If the predictions made by the hypothes fail, it is falsified....in the real world, the hypothesis is falsified...climate science refuses to accept reality.

2.You deny the link between man and CO2.[/quote]

Again, you either deliberately lie or misrepresent my argument.  We make CO2....our contribution to the total, however, is vanishingly small.  You are unable to grasp the numbers.



gnarlylove said:


> :.Your explanation of increased CO2 is Ocean. This is insufficient to explain the acute rise.



How much CO2 have the oceans outgassed since the beginning of the industrial revolution?


----------



## Abraham3 (Feb 4, 2014)

400 ppm current CO2 level / 280 ppm pre-industrial CO2 level = an increase of 42.9% not 30%

Humanity is responsible for essentially ALL of that increase, not 1%

No wonder you come to such bullshit conclusions, you're working with completely bullshit data.


----------



## SSDD (Feb 4, 2014)

Abraham3 said:


> 400 ppm current CO2 level / 280 ppm pre-industrial CO2 level = an increase of 42.9% not 30%
> 
> Humanity is responsible for essentially ALL of that increase, not 1%



Sorry, not possible.  More magical thinking on your part.



Abraham3 said:


> wonder you come to such bullshit conclusions, you're working with completely bullshit data.



Says the guy whose entire position is based on altered and faked data.


----------



## gnarlylove (Feb 4, 2014)

Look SSDD, I wasn't even talking about climate change was I? Fuck no. I didn't even fucking mention the word but you somehow inserted your magic and presto we have "I need to prove the link between CO2 rising and climate change." I am not getting into these claims because to deal with people like you we have to stick to very basic, very rudimentary discussion. You are prone to mistakes and are still flinging the concept of falsifiability everywhere without knowing what it is. We've got a few ways to falsify this theory so stop being dishonest.

So back to my point: CO2 has risen right alongside industry. You can deny the numbers of 280 to 400ppm (which it looks like you are and aren't whenever its convenient) but I'd like to get your answer to stick. So if you agree with this widely known data of 280-400 since 1750 tell me what explains this increased CO2? Oceans? Hardly.

Its humans, buddy. There is no factual way around it. So if you can admit this undeniable fact we can move into deeper topics and connecting climate change to CO2. For now, we are merely assessing your ability to read widely known data and draw basic inductions.


----------



## HimlerAspartame (Feb 4, 2014)

Ignorance is strength.


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 4, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> I agreed with you that if the Oceans were responsible for all the CO2 that would easily falsify the AGW theory that claims human activity is the main source of CO2. We both know the Oceans are insufficient to cause such a stark increase in CO2 ppm.
> 
> This is one way to falsify AGW theory.
> 
> ...



Contrary to your assertion in the 1st paragraph above -- you've screwed up early in your post. The CO2 cycle budget shows that the Ocean and Land ANNUALLY toss up over 700 GTons of CO2 into the atmos. Humans? About 30GTons. That's less than 5%. It would be silly to asset that the ocean source and sink of CO2 is so carefully and naturally balanced that it alone could not vary by 5%. Of that 30Gtons, MOST of it comes from fraudulent accounting. Charging man for domestic cattle without subtracting off the clouds of buffalo that USED to roam the plains and such. 

The residency time of CO2 in the Atmos is not a 1000 years. Hansen misuses the term to "simplify" the discussion about imbalances in the carbon cycle. If we built 300 nuclear plants today -- the CO2 "overload" would dissipate in decades.

You're gonna have to be more rigorous if you are constantly declaring victory.. 
AGW predictions are NOT BASED solely on the WARMING POWERS of CO2 as a GHGas. You believe that the planet is fragile, that even the SMALL 1degC change from CO2 as a GHGas will magically multiply into 4 or 8 degC.. THAT'S what I deny.. I'm not even concerned about giving you the warming power of CO2 as basic physics states. So what if we reach 500ppm CO2 and the earth has warmed by 1 degC? The NEXT DOUBLING all the way to 1000ppm CO2 will just add another 1degC (or so). 

So WHEN do we hit 1000ppm CO2?


----------



## gnarlylove (Feb 4, 2014)

Don't answer the questions I asked SSDD. Plus, why should I believe your unsourced claims? At least show me your sources. Be up front, is your data Land&Ocean net output or not?

For now, can we please drop the relationship between warming and CO2? I flippin know you think there is no link, that's why we need to strip away all these claims and reduce it to some basic claims. All I am talking about is the CO2 concentrations (total accumulation since 1750) in the atmosphere and if this has any correlation or causal relationship to human activity. The graph I provided shows a definite correlation between 1750 and rise of industry but this is not causal per se. So tell me what has changed for the planet to start emitting 100ppm more than the previous century? Oceans and Land have picked up their pace? Well, if the land has released more CO2 we can expect that comes from the destruction of carbon stores of forests and trees. As for the Ocean your saying it suddenly jumped in its CO2 output? Well, we know that 57% of CO2 is absorbed by the Oceans. So it seems like the other 43% is a release of CO2 which fits your claim. But why has it steadily increased alongside industry? Puzzling isn't it?

I haven't even mentioned this warms the planet. Let's stay clear of that argument for now so we don't confuse the causal links, if any.


----------



## HenryBHough (Feb 4, 2014)

If 10,000 Global Warming activists gathered on The National Mall on the hottest of days and simultaneously flapped their arms......

_Not a single one would fly_.

But they'd feel good about having done their part to cool things down.


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 4, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> Don't answer the questions I asked SSDD. Plus, why should I believe your unsourced claims? At least show me your sources. Be up front, is your data Land&Ocean net output or not?
> 
> For now, can we please drop the relationship between warming and CO2? I flippin know you think there is no link, that's why we need to strip away all these claims and reduce it to some basic claims. All I am talking about is the CO2 concentrations (total accumulation since 1750) in the atmosphere and if this has any correlation or causal relationship to human activity. The graph I provided shows a definite correlation between 1750 and rise of industry but this is not causal per se. So tell me what has changed for the planet to start emitting 100ppm more than the previous century? Oceans and Land have picked up their pace? Well, if the land has released more CO2 we can expect that comes from the destruction of carbon stores of forests and trees. As for the Ocean your saying it suddenly jumped in its CO2 output? Well, we know that 57% of CO2 is absorbed by the Oceans. So it seems like the other 43% is a release of CO2 which fits your claim. But why has it steadily increased alongside industry? Puzzling isn't it?
> 
> I haven't even mentioned this warms the planet. Let's stay clear of that argument for now so we don't confuse the causal links, if any.



But you've already made a bad assertion.. And that was that the ocean balance couldn't possibly vary by 5%.. I gave you the numbers that I recollect and they are within a few percent of the LAND + OCEAN yearly spew into the sky.. Oceans and land split roughly equally with land being somewhat higher. Go check me. I've done this too many times and you need to be up to speed (because of your insistence on sticking to basics ) -- not me.. 



> The 10 Most-Respected Global Warming Skeptics - Business Insider
> 
> 
> Will Happer is another, highly-respected physicist out of Princeton who compares the anti-CO2 crowd to the prohibitionists prior to the passage of the 18th Amendment. While he does acknowledge long-term warming, he thinks the influence of CO2 is vastly overstated, and that the benefits of a modest reduction in it will be negligible.
> ...



I refuse to use Gton Carbon numbers on principle.. The correct units are in Gton of CO2. The former is just part of the propaganda lexicon.. So here it is from Abrahams brain at SkepticalScience. Doubt its right because of where it comes from -- but I'll accept it for now.


----------



## SSDD (Feb 4, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> Don't answer the questions I asked SSDD. Plus, why should I believe your unsourced claims? At least show me your sources. Be up front, is your data Land&Ocean net output or not?
> 
> For now, can we please drop the relationship between warming and CO2? I flippin know you think there is no link, that's why we need to strip away all these claims and reduce it to some basic claims. All I am talking about is the CO2 concentrations (total accumulation since 1750) in the atmosphere and if this has any correlation or causal relationship to human activity. The graph I provided shows a definite correlation between 1750 and rise of industry but this is not causal per se. So tell me what has changed for the planet to start emitting 100ppm more than the previous century? Oceans and Land have picked up their pace? Well, if the land has released more CO2 we can expect that comes from the destruction of carbon stores of forests and trees. As for the Ocean your saying it suddenly jumped in its CO2 output? Well, we know that 57% of CO2 is absorbed by the Oceans. So it seems like the other 43% is a release of CO2 which fits your claim. But why has it steadily increased alongside industry? Puzzling isn't it?
> 
> I haven't even mentioned this warms the planet. Let's stay clear of that argument for now so we don't confuse the causal links, if any.



Unless you can prove that X amount of increase in atmospheric CO2 will cause the climate to change by X amount...there is no use to even discuss the topic...you may as well be discussing the carrot crop...

With regard to your claim that the oceans are absorbing 57% of the CO2....please, for petes sake, learn something.  Study after study has found that the oceans are a net source of CO2 for the atmosphere...that means that they are outgassing more than they are absorbing...every damned claim you make is false.  The sad thing is that I believe that you actually believe what you are saying.

And once more with feeling....CO2 does not have a causal link to warming....it has a weak correlatory link...nothing more.


----------



## SSDD (Feb 4, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> gnarlylove said:
> 
> 
> > Don't answer the questions I asked SSDD. Plus, why should I believe your unsourced claims? At least show me your sources. Be up front, is your data Land&Ocean net output or not?
> ...



He can't understand the words that you are saying...it seems to be an unfortunate effect of drinking the koolaid.


----------



## gnarlylove (Feb 4, 2014)

So you prefer to ignore the obvious correlation between the dawn of industry and rising CO2. Trust me, we can talk about CO2 and its relation to GHG and temperature but this is too complicated for us to discuss without loosing focus till we can account for the increase _in the first place._

You claim man has nothing to do with rising carbon emissions (the 400ppm) and the Oceans are the sole cause. Well, many have admitted man's CO2 contributions are real but only 5%. Finally we are getting somewhere. What percent comes from the Oceans and what percent comes from human activity? I hope you have sources. Even an AGW cultists can claim man's activity is 5% of emissions while Oceans are at 95%. See? I just did. Do I need to back it up? Only when it doesn't agree with your preclusions.

 I can agree the Oceans produce a net effect of CO2 in the atmosphere. The Oceans simply have not released that much to cause rates to climb 100ppm in a century. And the reason is, using your common argument, that the past has revealed no known mechanism to account for such changes in little more than a century.

Plus we have an OK understanding of the mechanisms in place. The Ocean's net out put is slim: 338-332=? well, you better tell me since I'm wrong. Yet you use this to account for the dramatic rise in CO2. If you disagree I must be using the wrong data.

So tell me, what is the net output of the Oceans in terms of CO2?
We know man was responsible for 32.8 billion metric tons last year alone (over half a trillion metric tons since industry began in 1750). At 5% for human activity, that means the Oceans account for a dramatic release in CO2 stores. Tell us about these new mechanisms that account for this unprecedented rise. It's unprecedented because it happened in such a short span. To be sure CO2 levels have changed a lot millions and billions of years ago but not as rapidly as this after such a stable streak of many millenia. There must be new mechanisms at play. Enlighten us...


----------



## SSDD (Feb 4, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> So you prefer to ignore the obvious correlation between the dawn of industry and rising CO2. Trust me, we can talk about CO2 and its relation to GHG and temperature but this is too complicated for us to discuss without loosing focus till we can account for the increase _in the first place._



You prefer to ignore the much more obvious fact that the earth is exiting an ice age...oceans are warming as a result and in turn outgas CO2.



gnarlylove said:


> claim man has nothing to do with rising carbon emissions (the 400ppm) and the Oceans are the sole cause.



I don't think the oceans are the sole cause...the earth has plenty of CO2 making machinery on the land as well...the oceans however are responsible for the greater part.




gnarlylove said:


> Well, many have admitted man's CO2 contributions are real but only 5%. Finally we are getting somewhere. What percent comes from the Oceans and what percent comes from human activity? I hope you have sources. Even an AGW cultists can claim man's activity is 5% of emissions while Oceans are at 95%. See? I just did. Do I need to back it up? Only when it doesn't agree with your preclusions.



Do you ever do any research on your own?  



gnarlylove said:


> I can agree the Oceans produce a net effect of CO2 in the atmosphere. The Oceans simply have not released that much to cause rates to climb 100ppm in a century. And the reason is, using your common argument, that the past has revealed no known mechanism to account for such changes in little more than a century.



Do you have any idea how vanishingly small 100ppm is?  Any idea at all?


----------



## gnarlylove (Feb 4, 2014)

We are making progress. Now show me what data supports the idea that oceans are accounting for large volumes of CO2. It will help me out since apparently I do no research. I think most people are aware we are exiting an ice age, that's a pretty well known fact. However, just because we can show GHGs are being released by the Oceans, doesn't mean it accounts for the bulk of it. We also known oceans absorb volumes of CO2 so that we need to talk in terms of a net effect. So where's your research? I'm not asking for you to prove me wrong or deny anything, I just want to know where your honestly valid conclusions are coming from.


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 4, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> So you prefer to ignore the obvious correlation between the dawn of industry and rising CO2. Trust me, we can talk about CO2 and its relation to GHG and temperature but this is too complicated for us to discuss without loosing focus till we can account for the increase _in the first place._
> 
> You claim man has nothing to do with rising carbon emissions (the 400ppm) and the Oceans are the sole cause. Well, many have admitted man's CO2 contributions are real but only 5%. Finally we are getting somewhere. What percent comes from the Oceans and what percent comes from human activity? I hope you have sources. Even an AGW cultists can claim man's activity is 5% of emissions while Oceans are at 95%. See? I just did. Do I need to back it up? Only when it doesn't agree with your preclusions.
> 
> ...



First off -- The chart I gave you shows that CURRENTLY both the land and ocean are estimated to be NET SINKS of CO2, not sources.. You got the addition backwards. But both of them DO put 10 times the human contribution into the atmos yearly. And the atmos don't Giveafart about the SOURCE of the CO2. So what SINKS into the earth is about 1/3 to 1/2 of what man puts up there. 

Secondly --- get some perspective here. ONE SPECIES -- Termites --- produce 4.4GTon of CO2 per year. And EVEN MORE in terms of methane "pollution".  One measly specie is contributing 14% of the CO2 that all of mankind is producing.. Show me that you comprehend the magnitude of that observation...


----------



## freedombecki (Feb 4, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/SzmvmZYsQPg]Global Warming Hoax Explained - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SSDD (Feb 5, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> First off -- The chart I gave you shows that CURRENTLY both the land and ocean are estimated to be NET SINKS of CO2, not sources.. You got the addition backwards. But both of them DO put 10 times the human contribution into the atmos yearly. And the atmos don't Giveafart about the SOURCE of the CO2. So what SINKS into the earth is about 1/3 to 1/2 of what man puts up there.



There is a lot of current research finding that oceans and lakes and some areas of the land are net sources of CO2 in the atmosphere...not sinks.  Another big error in the long list of errors regarding the cycle of CO2 into and out of the atmosphere.

BG - Abstract - Air?sea exchange of CO2 at a Northern California coastal site along the California Current upwelling system

Air-sea CO2 fluxes in the near-shore and intertidal zones influenced by the California Current - Reimer - 2013 - Journal of Geophysical Research: Oceans - Wiley Online Library

http://reef01.marine.usf.edu/sites/default/files/project/cariaco/publications/Astor_et_al_2013.pdf

Prevalence of strong vertical CO2 and O2 variability in the top meters of the ocean - Calleja - 2013 - Global Biogeochemical Cycles - Wiley Online Library

BG - Abstract - Temporal and spatial variations of soil CO2, CH4 and N2O fluxes at three differently managed grasslands

Emissions of CH4 and CO2 from double rice cropping systems under varying tillage and seeding methods

Net CO2 exchange and carbon budgets of a three-year crop rotation following conversion of perennial lands to annual cropping in Manitoba, Canada

Fluxes of CO2 above a sugarcane plantation in Brazil

Do cover crops enhance N2O, CO2 or CH4 emissions from soil in Mediterranean arable systems?

Greenhouse gas emission from direct seeding paddy field under different rice tillage systems in central China


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 5, 2014)

SSDD said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > First off -- The chart I gave you shows that CURRENTLY both the land and ocean are estimated to be NET SINKS of CO2, not sources.. You got the addition backwards. But both of them DO put 10 times the human contribution into the atmos yearly. And the atmos don't Giveafart about the SOURCE of the CO2. So what SINKS into the earth is about 1/3 to 1/2 of what man puts up there.
> ...





*Ooooooops!!!!!!*



gnarly is pwned.



Clearly nobody knows shit about shit about this stuff........which is why the AGW contingent is losing. The world has yet to find a compelling reason to completely blow up their own economies over a theory. THAT we KNOW!!!


And here we have a thread nearing 3,000 posts!!! STILL.......not one global warming nutter has provided one single link to support their side winning!!


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 5, 2014)

SSDD said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > First off -- The chart I gave you shows that CURRENTLY both the land and ocean are estimated to be NET SINKS of CO2, not sources.. You got the addition backwards. But both of them DO put 10 times the human contribution into the atmos yearly. And the atmos don't Giveafart about the SOURCE of the CO2. So what SINKS into the earth is about 1/3 to 1/2 of what man puts up there.
> ...



Good point.. This is another case where taking "Global Averages" of every important climate parameter actually hurts understanding of the system. SEASONALLY, and REGIONALLY, I'm sure that land and ocean goes both ways. That's what makes analysis of the this crucial item more difficult when all that information is removed and sweeping generalizations are made. Dr. Roy Spencer has shown some interesting Inter-Annual comparisons of CO2 that shows how variable the natural exchanges are..


----------



## Abraham3 (Feb 5, 2014)

SSDD said:


> Abraham3 said:
> 
> 
> > 400 ppm current CO2 level / 280 ppm pre-industrial CO2 level = an increase of 42.9% not 30%
> ...



If so, it's the magical thinking on the part of virtually the world's entire science community.  Pray tell, what do you think to be not possible and why?


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 5, 2014)

Record setting cold events in January in the US............


*4,406*



4406 U.S. record cold temperatures in January ? 1073 Snowfall records | Climate Depot


----------



## gnarlylove (Feb 5, 2014)

Dumping a bunch of abstracts with a handful of actual articles is bad edict. But assuming I could browse the internet and find the full articles on other sites or download them is not something an untrained person could do. You think I'm stupid a dirt SSDD so why would you expect me to have the ability to peruse your articles (could I say red herrings since they distract more than offer support?)

Well, I took about 10 seconds of effort and gleaned this:


> It is not well understood whether coastal upwelling is a net CO2 source to the atmosphere or a net CO2 sink to the ocean...


Found in the first sentence in the first link.

Maybe its opposite day but that looks to support the idea that the oceans are not the source of our recent increase of CO2 in the last 2 centuries. Granted its coast Cali which doesn't represent the whole ocean but heed your own words SSDD: I AM STUPID. So you gotta present this shit in a way I can understand. It also helps if it actually supports your conclusions but hey, I'm not SSDD so I won't hold you to such harsh standards. I'd especially like to see support for your idea that oceans and land (not MAN) account for our latest surge in CO2 (and is predicted to climb to 450ppm within a 2-3 decades--and to think it took 2 centuries for CO2 to climb 100ppm, now it will take half that time @ current pace--hmmmm seems to correspond to MAN's capacity to expel CO2 with pop. growth).

Though I appreciate your efforts to cite sources, you failed to present a digestible response, let me offer the real scoop so we can keep our discussion rolling:



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> Most sources of CO2 emissions are natural, and are balanced to various degrees by natural CO2 sinks. For example, the natural decay of organic material in forests and grasslands and the action of forest fires results in the release of about 439 gigatonnes of carbon dioxide every year, while new growth entirely counteracts this effect, absorbing 450 gigatonnes per year.[19] Although the initial carbon dioxide in the atmosphere of the young Earth was produced by volcanic activity, modern volcanic activity releases only 130 to 230 megatonnes of carbon dioxide each year,[20] which is less than 1% of the amount released by human activities (at approximately 29 gigatonnes).[21] These natural sources are nearly balanced by natural sinks, physical and biological processes which remove carbon dioxide from the atmosphere.


I encourage you to read more here under "Sources of carbon dioxide"

The biosphere operates in harmony, it has and will continue to manage itself irrespective of humanity. Industry arrived and an imbalance (of relatively low portions) began. Even though anthropogenic pollution seems insignificant in size compared to the land and ocean sources--and it is--we have introduced an imbalance, a variable that was hitherto not extant.

To keep denying industry has nothing to do with this disrupted balance is to deny the air and water you breathe and drink. Either pony-up and realize the best explanation fits the data: human activity has largely been responsible for 400ppm. Increases to 450ppm are predicted in 2-3 decades and directly correspond to human activity and our increased capacity to expel CO2. Indeed, nothing much has changed in 2 centuries except for what men and beautiful women have done. Change rarely happens on global scales in such short epochs except during high Volcanic activity. 

We are not connecting CO2 to GHG and I don't want to hear any reply mention those 2 dirty words (*wispers* "climate change"). I am merely offering the best explanation for how we shot up 100ppm since 1750. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Feb 5, 2014)

This pause has put nothing but egg on the face of warmers  Science put our entire creditability on the line for this and our case with the American people is being harmed. This is what makes me sad as this effects more then just this issue.


----------



## Abraham3 (Feb 5, 2014)

Matthew said:


> This pause has put nothing but egg on the face of warmers  Science put our entire creditability on the line for this and our case with the American people is being harmed. This is what makes me sad as this effects more then just this issue.



You're being ridiculous.


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 5, 2014)

Abraham3 said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > This pause has put nothing but egg on the face of warmers  Science put our entire creditability on the line for this and our case with the American people is being harmed. This is what makes me sad as this effects more then just this issue.
> ...






s0n.....gotta ask. Are your feet EVER on the ground at any given time of day?


How much doubt is there that the warmers are in decline?  ZERO


I have presented dozens of links within this specific thread to prove it. Matthew and Old Rocks.......they know the score. The don't like it, but they know the score. The greens have taken a full round of 00 buck to the skull in the past couple of years.


Which means........you're losing.


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 5, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> Dumping a bunch of abstracts with a handful of actual articles is bad edict. But assuming I could browse the internet and find the full articles on other sites or download them is not something an untrained person could do. You think I'm stupid a dirt SSDD so why would you expect me to have the ability to peruse your articles (could I say red herrings since they distract more than offer support?)
> 
> Well, I took about 10 seconds of effort and gleaned this:
> 
> ...



Lot of drama here.. Probably mankind played a role.. So what? 
Our current 40% increase is the same magnitude increase that occurred during the series of Ice Ages.. Except THERE --- that same CO2 swing was accompanied by 7 or 10degC changes in surface temp.. Not just 1degC.. 

Should we sacrifice a couple Billion termites compensate? If that's what it takes to put the world back in balance -- let's go man.. Let's kick some termite butt..


----------



## Abraham3 (Feb 6, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> Probably mankind played a role.. So what?



There is the heart and soul of the educated denier position. 

 "So...what?" 

 "*So-o-o-o  WHAT?*" 

*"SO WHAT?"*

Are you all that thoughtful and considerate?


----------



## Kosh (Feb 6, 2014)

Abraham3 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Probably mankind played a role.. So what?
> ...



And the premise of the AGW cultist and their religion rely on:

Probably
Maybe
IF

and the biggest part of the religion is based on zero scientific evidence of the entire premise of the AGW theory and that is CO2 driving climate.

Zero evidence has been presented, but the AGW cultists lead by their priests and scribes believe so much that they will ignore any real science that shows their religion is bunk.

So how much money did you have to give to the church of AL Gore for all your posts yesterday?


----------



## gnarlylove (Feb 6, 2014)

FLC, I am not looking to explain temperature changes. We simply haven't got to that point yet. I am merely looking to explain why the last couple centuries have seen CO2 increases. The only non-anthropogenic explanation that could fit our relatively quick carbon dioxide increases are Volcanoes and we know that Volcanoes are not responsible. The only valid explanation is human activity--it corresponds directly to our capacity to raze Land and pollute the Air--the more we are capable of, the greater the CO2 output and this corresponds to all our measurements.

I think you're comment reluctantly agrees but dismisses the fact it has any validity or meaning.

"So what?" Indeed, so what if one of your beliefs is "technically inaccurate?" I sure as hell don't care if you're are trying to save face by dismissing the meaning of being inaccurate. I'm not here to rub it in your face for the sake of appearing superior. This is stupid and completely unhelpful. Your pals don't think so though, this is their basic tactic: appear superior at *all* costs.

Your position should be separate from YOU, who you ARE. You can't change being [insert name], but you CAN change mere beliefs with some effort that can in turn change behavior (even if those changes only manifest by not typing falsities on message boards). The deeper beliefs lie at the core of a worldview, the harder they are to change and the less likely you are willing to admit it to yourself (let alone to opponents or publicly).

But I trust your intellectual capacity that you are capable of choosing accurate beliefs over inaccurate ones. This is what you call me on every chance you get. And is this particular belief near the core of your understanding? I hope not but we know it is. The point you are unwilling to admit is man is responsible for man's own actions. This demonstrates you apply standards of accuracy and responsibility keenly against opponents but ignore these standard for your own beliefs. I think this is a textbook double standard. Now I understand why I'm always wrong and you're always right.

But FLC, I don't care if you're wrong or right or if I'm wrong or right--the point isn't our intellectual righteousness. It's what we are doing to the biosphere. Since it's so large we tend to ignore our tiny part, but each tiny part makes up the whole. Without addressing anthropogenic CO2, it is only going to rise. Avoiding simple rectification of faulty beliefs defers the problem to another generation--that isn't you. Oh so convenient, eh? It means you can continue doing what you do day to day without having to make any changes. Indeed, Americans are lazy fucks when it comes to improving/removing bad habits. I guess you are no different.

Fact: recent CO2 imbalances' have come from mostly human activity. It's the best explanation and a majority of experts have concluded similarly. If you continue to reject this quite simple conclusion (i.e. industry rises>CO2 rises>>industry rises>>>CO2 rises etc.) its based in personal procrastination not scientific data. Both are valid to an _individual_, however, personal laziness *is not* a valid approach to policy or international relations.

I respect you FLC but your positions are to be respected based on rigor, not a long-standing affair you've had with the belief. It's kinda like the fallacy of appealing to tradition, just cuz you held the belief for such a long time doesn't make it true.

...ramble ramble ramble for nothing. I know I just wasted my time typing this.


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 6, 2014)

meh


Enough philosophy for a day.


More losing for the AGW alarmists >>>



Europe Starts To Run, Not Walk, Away From Green Economics - Investors.com



Like I said........the science isn't mattering.


----------



## westwall (Feb 6, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> FLC, I am not looking to explain temperature changes. We simply haven't got to that point yet. I am merely looking to explain why the last couple centuries have seen CO2 increases. The only non-anthropogenic explanation that could fit our relatively quick carbon dioxide increases are Volcanoes and we know that Volcanoes are not responsible. The only valid explanation is human activity--it corresponds directly to our capacity to raze Land and pollute the Air--the more we are capable of, the greater the CO2 output and this corresponds to all our measurements.
> 
> I think you're comment reluctantly agrees but dismisses the fact it has any validity or meaning.
> 
> ...








Untrue.  The Vostock ice core data shows a 400 to 800 year lag for increasing CO2 concentration in the atmosphere after the onset of warming.  The MWP occurred 800 years ago so the empirical data we have, shows that the current rise in CO2 is likely attributable to the MWP.


----------



## SSDD (Feb 6, 2014)

westwall said:


> gnarlylove said:
> 
> 
> > FLC, I am not looking to explain temperature changes. We simply haven't got to that point yet. I am merely looking to explain why the last couple centuries have seen CO2 increases. The only non-anthropogenic explanation that could fit our relatively quick carbon dioxide increases are Volcanoes and we know that Volcanoes are not responsible. The only valid explanation is human activity--it corresponds directly to our capacity to raze Land and pollute the Air--the more we are capable of, the greater the CO2 output and this corresponds to all our measurements.
> ...




Not just the Vostok cores....all cores show a lag indicating that rising CO2 is the result of rising temps, not the cause


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 6, 2014)

SSDD said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > gnarlylove said:
> ...





dude.......might as well be smashing your head against a wall. This one is a narcissistic k00k. Look at her posts.......80% of them are nothing but intellectual jargon, like most all far left nuts. Romantically involved with their own brand of jargon......daunting themselves!!!!


Anyway....none of that theory is having any kind of effect on things in the real world, so essentially, its nothing more than a gigantic circle jerk.......this tit for tat on C02. Been hearing about it for 20 years and how its a slam dunk. But congress hasn't done dick and wont either. Cap and Trade is as dead as a doornail.......snoooooooze. Europe is giving the finger to green energy because the people finally realized they'd been getting shafted up the pooper with BS for 2 decades......now saying FUCK YOU to solar and wind ( plenty of links herein )


We're dominating SSDD.......and they cant do shit about it.


----------



## HenryBHough (Feb 6, 2014)

If wind power were so perfect the Kennedy limo-liberal clan would never have spent a huge chunk of their ill-got fortune fighting to keep from having an offshore wind farm built within sight of their palace near Hyannis (they seem to prefer that be pronounced "high-ANUS".


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 7, 2014)

LMAO........the Great Lakes are frozen solid!!!!

Record freeze!!!!


Great Lakes ice cover spreading rapidly; see which lake set a new record | MLive.com



Global warming is gay.


----------



## Abraham3 (Feb 8, 2014)

westwall said:


> Untrue.  The Vostock ice core data shows a 400 to 800 year lag for increasing CO2 concentration in the atmosphere after the onset of warming.  The MWP occurred 800 years ago so the empirical data we have, shows that the current rise in CO2 is likely attributable to the MWP.



Ignoring the fact that the MWP is long over and that the record in the cores involves warming periods that lasted thousands of years, WHAT do you believe has happened to all the CO2 we HAVE produced and HAVE released into the atmosphere?


----------



## Abraham3 (Feb 8, 2014)

SSDD said:


> Not just the Vostok cores....all cores show a lag indicating that rising CO2 is the result of rising temps, not the cause



I've seen water boil, therefore it cannot freeze.

God are you stupid.


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 8, 2014)

Is this not classic cherry picking over at the New York Times ( what a surprise )!!!

Here we go again with the repeat of the bomb throwing we saw in 2001 with the snow!!! Take a part of the world that is seeing less snow and make it a global thing, *"Soon there will be no more snow!!!"*.

Well......when Americans all across the country have been snowed/frozen in for weeks and weeks, the meatheads in these far left editorial departments decide its time to go full blown moron.


http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/08/opinion/sunday/the-end-of-snow.html?emc=edit_tnt_20140207&tntemail0=y&_r=3



Ask virtually anybody in the northeast here about global warming these days. Unless you're part of the religion, you laugh your balls off!! The snow piles in the mall parking lots are 20 feet high!!





And isn't it ironic.......the same scam the AGW people pull when there is any weather anomaly ( "see.....extreme weather.....global warming s0ns!!" )....taking *current* weather, no matter what it is, and attaching it to global warming ( big storms, tornados, flooding ) is totally backfiring here this winter as the nation freezes its ass off.


WIth every scoop of snow I shovel here this winter, I laugh even harder!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 8, 2014)

"The common enemy of humanity is man.
In searching for a new enemy to unite us, we came up 
with the idea that pollution, the threat of global warming, 
water shortages, famine and the like would fit the bill. All these
dangers are caused by human intervention, and it is only through
changed attitudes and behavior that they can be overcome.
The real enemy then, is humanity itself."

*- Club of Rome, *
premier environmental think-tank,
consultants to the United Nations

The Green Agenda



The AGW k00ks will never connect the dots, but the above link is provided for curious minds perhaps interested in smashing through the fake/phoney/fraud scam created by a clever reality manufacturing company!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 8, 2014)

More losing...........


*"Only 1/3 of all Americans see global warming as a threat."*



How Americans see global warming ? in 8 charts



Only *18% of Americans think global warming should be a top priority*!!!!!


How Americans see global warming ? in 8 charts



*Only 42% think global warming is man-made*






*L O S I N G*












Your tax money at work


----------



## ScienceRocks (Feb 8, 2014)

Skooks,

So you hate the sun?


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 8, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Skooks,
> 
> So you hate the sun?





s0n.......if we put you in charge of the decisionmaking, we'd be living in a communist society within 1 years time if our currency didn't collapse by then!!!


That's the problem with k00k thinking........they don't think "costs" matter. If the intentions are good......build it, regulate it, tax the shit out of the people for it........


500 million dollars for Solyndra.........right down the rabbit hole. Meanwhile, the group homes I run for DD folks have to take a 10% cut in the next 5 years. The AGW mofu's don't give a shit.......they have the established narrative for their goal of the destruction of the capitalistic system in play 24/7/365. And the disabled people I serve get fucked. Do I hate the far left? How about despise, hate and loath. These fuckers are destroying our society with their mental case utopian schemes......they should all be in mental hospitals.


Just print more money.........go......go......go!!!! Its all good!!!





When the shit hits the fan s0n.......Im comin' to your place s0n and yep.......... taking ALL your shit!!! Then I'm heading for Abe's place!!!




When the Jonestown hits.......the far left assholes are fucked.


----------



## SSDD (Feb 8, 2014)

Abraham3 said:


> SSDD said:
> 
> 
> > Not just the Vostok cores....all cores show a lag indicating that rising CO2 is the result of rising temps, not the cause
> ...



It can't freeze at 212F.  And alas, I am afraid that you are the one who is not only stupid, but a world class dupe.

Here is the bottom line idgit....the claimed mechanism of AGW is that CO2 is somehow trapping heat in the atmosphere and in turn, causing warming.  Since the atmosphere isn't warming, it is obvious that the mechanism isn't working.  Now the claim is that the heat is going into the deep oceans.....anyone...and I mean ANYONE who believes that CO2 is directly warming the oceans is an absolute idiot.

Tell me that you believe CO2 is warming the oceans..


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 8, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Is this not classic cherry picking over at the New York Times ( what a surprise )!!!
> 
> Here we go again with the repeat of the bomb throwing we saw in 2001 with the snow!!! Take a part of the world that is seeing less snow and make it a global thing, *"Soon there will be no more snow!!!"*.
> 
> ...



That article was HYSTERICAL.  Key witness is a Professor of Climate Change and TOURISM. With an emphasis on recreational impacts of Climate Change...... Why not just ask BONO what he thinks??????


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 9, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Is this not classic cherry picking over at the New York Times ( what a surprise )!!!
> ...






And you know.......some people have read that and taken it seriously. It just goes to show how the msm perceives the level of public naïve.


----------



## SSDD (Feb 9, 2014)

Abraham3 said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > This pause has put nothing but egg on the face of warmers  Science put our entire creditability on the line for this and our case with the American people is being harmed. This is what makes me sad as this effects more then just this issue.
> ...



He is being honest, but you aren't prepared to accept reality yet.


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 9, 2014)

Hey SSDD.......more total bullshit from the IPCC. Only took them 10 years to come up with this latest con............

And every single AGW nutter in here will buy it!!!


Global warming has slowed down..........ready for this..........due to "Pacific Winds!!""



Global-Warming Slowdown Due to Pacific Winds, Study Shows - Bloomberg




I love this shit!!!


----------



## SSDD (Feb 9, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey SSDD.......more total bullshit from the IPCC. Only took them 10 years to come up with this latest con............
> 
> And every single AGW nutter in here will buy it!!!
> 
> ...



That makes, what, eight attempts to explain why the warming stopped?  gnarly, abraham, rocks, and mamooth are still trying to claim that the warming never stopped.  As I said, only the real crazies will ride that train over the cliff.


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 10, 2014)

Kinda funny.......these folks cite the IPCC all the time, who publically concede that the warming is meh for the past 17 years.

People on the far left will say anything......ANYTHING.....for effect. Like their messiah president who possesses zero filters ( although admittedly, he did say he was the can-do guy ) on what he says. Its in the field manual for any good left guy........just get it out there. Most of the audience will buy it.

Thankfully, they are not winning.


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 10, 2014)

More BIG TIME losing for the AGW nuts.


Welp.....they are screwing with the data again..........


*"Turns a 90 year cooling trend into a warming trend"*



http://www.principia-scientific.org/breaking-new-climate-data-rigging-scandal-rocks-us-government.html



Rush Limbaugh said it 20 years ago and Ive never doubted it.........this is the greatest hoax ever perpetuated on the American people.


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 10, 2014)

Im gonna be posting up this gem repeatedly in this thread.


FTMFW


----------



## ScienceRocks (Feb 10, 2014)

What a way to fuck over the name of newtons book....How sad


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 10, 2014)

Matthew said:


> What a way to fuck over the name of newtons book....How sad






Repeatedly s0n.......cant help it if you insist on living in Disney your whole life.

Call me? The Lone Skookster.

Fighting the never ending battle for truth in a world full of fake/phoney/frauds.




And PS......look at the post total of this thread s0n. Every swinging dick who comes into this forum is checking out THIS thread.


*ePiC*


----------



## ScienceRocks (Feb 10, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > What a way to fuck over the name of newtons book....How sad
> ...



When are we going to start debating newtons laws of motion?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 10, 2014)

Matthew said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



As soon as stupid liberals misinterpret it to try to steal trillions.


----------



## SSDD (Feb 10, 2014)

Matthew said:


> What a way to fuck over the name of newtons book....How sad



Can you actually prove the data they publish is wrong, or do you just not like them because they are skeptical?


----------



## Abraham3 (Feb 10, 2014)

Principia Scientific is simply Tim Ball, no worse, no better.


http://www.desmogblog.com/timothy-f-ball-tim-ball

*Timothy F. Ball (Tim Ball)*

*Credentials*

Ph.D. (Doctor of Science), University of London, England.
M.A., University of  Manitoba.
B.A., University of Winnipeg.
Source: [1]

*Background*

Tin Ball was a professor of *geography* at the University of Winnipeg from 1988 to 1996. He is a prolific speaker and writer in the skeptical science community.

He has been Chairman of the Scientific Advisory Committee to the now-defunct Natural Resources Stewardship Project (NRSP), "scientific advisor" to the Exxon-funded Friends of Science (FoS), and is associated with the Frontier Centre for Public Policy (FCPP) as well as numerous other think tanks and right-wing organizations.

The NRSP's list of "scientific advisors" includes Tim Patterson, Tad Murty and Sallie Baliunas, all of which are also listed as advisors to the FOS. 

DeSmog uncovered that two of the three directors on the board of the Natural Resources Stewardship Project were at one time senior executives of the High Park Advocacy Group, a Toronto-based lobby firm that specializes in "energy, environment and ethics."

*Stance on Climate Change*

"What's wrong with global warming? There are lots of positive benefits to global warming." [2]

*Key Quotes*

"CFC's were never a problem. . . . it's only because the sun is changing." [2]

*Key Deeds*

Ongoing

Ball and the organizations he is affiliated with have repeatedly made the claim that he is the "first Canadian PhD in climatology." *Ball himself claimed he was "one of the first climatology PhD's in the world.*" [3], [4]

Many have pointed out that there have been numerous PhD's in the field prior to Ball. [5]

Ball was a former professor of geography at the University of Winnipeg from 1988 to 1996. The University of Winnipeg never had an office of Climatology. *His degree was in historical geography and not climatology*.

_June 30 - July 1, 2011_

Ball was a speaker at the Heartland Institute's 6th International Conference on Climate Change. [6]

_March 25, 2011_

Dr. Michael Mann sued Tim Ball and the Frontier Center For Public Policy for libel. The lawsuit arose from an interview with Ball that was posted on the Frontier Center website.

In the interview, Ball responds to an anonymous questioner regarding the "Climategate" scandal by saying "Michael Mann at Penn State should be in the State Pen, not Penn State."

_Feb 2, 2011_

Andrew Weaver, a University of Victoria Professor and Canada Research Chair in Climate Modeling and Analysis, filed suit for libel against Tim Ball.

The suit arose from an article Ball wrote for Canada Free Press which accused Weaver of being uninformed about climate and unqualified to teach.

_October, 2009_

Ball appeared as a "climatologist" in a documentary produced by Alex Jones titled The Fall of the Republic: The Presidency of Barack H. Obama. [7]

_March, 2008_

Ball was a speaker at the Heartland Institute's First International Conference on Climate Change (ICCC1). [8]

_March 8, 2007_

Tim Ball made a prominent appearance on the Great Global Warming Swindle, appearing as an "eminent scientist." [9]

_Nov 10, 2007_

In a 2007 FCPP special report, Tim Ball and Tom Harris criticized The Fifth Estate's broadcast of The Denial Machine, describing it as "docu-ganda."  Ball claimed that he was filmed without his consent.

Ball also asserted that The Denial Machine violated CBC's "Journalistic Standards and Practices." He further accused the CBC of misrepresenting the credentials of skeptical scientists. [10]

He goes on to criticize James Hoggan, and more specifically CBC, for not disclosing Hoggan's connection to the David Suzuki Foundation (something Mr. Hoggan has made no attempt to hide). 

_Sept 1, 2006_

On September 1st, Ball launched a libel suit against Dr. Dan Johnson and the Calgary Herald over a letter the paper ran on April 23, 2006. Johnson is a Professor of Environmental Science at the University of Lethbridge.

Ball had written an article that attacked the qualifications of renowned climate change author Tim Flannery, in which the Herald described Ball as "the first climatology PhD in Canada and . . . a professor of climatology at the University of Winnipeg for 28 years."

Johnson's letter to the editor challenged those details, noting that when Ball received his PhD (in Geography) in 1983, "Canada already had PhDs in climatology and it is important to recognize them and their research." Johnson also pointed out that Ball had been a professor for a much shorter time (Ball later admitted eight years), during which Ball did "not show any evidence of research regarding climate and atmosphere."

The Calgary Herald's Statement of Defence, filed with the Alberta Court of Queen&#8217;s Bench, dismissed Ball&#8217;s credibility saying that *"The Plantiff (Dr. Ball) is viewed as a paid promoter of the agenda of the oil and gas industry rather than as a practicing scientist."*

Ball subsequently dropped his lawsuit.

*Affiliations*

Friends of Science (FoS) &#8212; Past "Consultant," member of "Scientific Advisory Board." [11]

Natural Resources Stewardship Project (NRSP) &#8212; Chairman. [12], [13]

Frontier Center for Public Policy (FCPP) &#8212; "Senior Fellow," Past Member, Board of Advisors. [1], [14]

The Heartland Institute &#8212; "Heartland Expert." [15]

The International Climate Science Coalition (ICSC) &#8212; Member, "Scientific Advisory Board." [16]

Tech Central Station (TCS) &#8212; Contributor. [17]

*Publications*

*A search of 22,000 academic journals shows that over the course of his career Ball published four pieces of original research in peer-reviewed journals on the subject of climate change.*

According to Google Scholar, his* most recent peer-reviewed article on climate change was published in 1986*, titled "Historical evidence and climatic implications of a shift in the boreal forest tundra transition in central Canada."

*Other Publications:*

"Climate Change: Dangers of a Singular Approach and Consideration of a Sensible Strategy" (2009).
Journal Background: In a 1995 article written by Paul Thacker, Energy and Environment was described as being a journal skeptics can go to when they are rejected by the mainstream peer-reviewed science publications.

"Climate and History: A Connection That Cannot Be Ignored" (1984).
Tim Ball is a prolific writer of newspaper articles, opinion pieces, and letters to the editor questioning the existence of climate change. 

Ball is also the lead author of Slaying the Sky Dragon: Death of the Greenhouse Gas Theory, a book slated for publication in 2011. Slaying the Sky Dragon is described as a "comprehensive refutation of the greenhouse gas theory (GHG)."

*Resources*

"Frontier Research Fellows," Frontier Center for Public Policy. Accessed November 20, 2011.

"Climate of controversy," Ottawa Citizen, May 18, 2006.
Archived with WebCite, February 29, 2012.

"About Us: Scientific Advisory Board," Friends of Science. Archived July 7, 2008.

"Dear Mr. Martin," Letter from Tim Ball to M.P. Paul Martin. Retrieved February, 2012, from John-Daly.com. Archived February 29, 2012, with WebCite.

Tim Lambert. "Dear Tim Ball: sue me," Deltoid, June 23, 2006.

"Timothy Ball: 6th International Conference on Climate Change," the Heartland Institute.

Fall of the Republic: The Presidency of Barack H. Obama, Alex Jones Productions, October 21, 2009. Archived video at the Internet Archive.

"Timothy Ball: 6th International Conference on Climate Change," the Heartland Institute.

Judi McLeod. "Climatologist Tim Ball's star on the rise," Canada Free Press, March 6, 2007.

Tim Ball and Tom Harris. "CBC&#8217;s continuing denial of the climate science debate" (PDF), Frontier Center for Public Policy, November 10, 2007.

"About Us: Scientific Advisory Board," Friends of Science. Archived July 7, 2008.

"Natural Resources Stewardship Project," SourceWatch.

"New Canadian Astroturf Group," Deltoid, October 13, 2006.

"Tim Ball" SourceWatch profile.

"Heartland Experts: Timothy Ball," The Heartland Institute.

"Who We Are," International Climate Science Coalition. Accessed November 20, 2011.

"Dr. Tim Ball," Tech Central Station. Archived April 11, 2005.

"NRSP: Not Really Science People," DeSmogBlog, October 17, 2006.

ExxonSecrets Factsheet: Tim Ball, PhD.

*Organizations:* 
Nrsp
Friends Of Science
Tags: 
NRSP
Natural Resource Stewardship Project
Friends of Science
tim ball
timothy f ball
tom harris
global warming
climate change
desmogblog
global warming blog
denial industry
climate change denier
global warming research
climate misinformation
climate change skeptic
climate denialism
denial database


----------



## polarbear (Feb 10, 2014)

Matthew said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Let`s debate this one first.
Here is how global warming is supposed to work:
How global warming works, in 35 words, or 52 seconds


> Read more at: How global warming works, in 35 words, or 52 seconds
> First, let's understand Earth's "normal" temperature: When Earth absorbs sunlight, *which is mostly visible light, it heats up*.


Do you agree so far?

Okay then, explain why these 20 000 watt lights don`t make fish soup :

http://orphek.com/led/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/orphek-reef-led-lighting.jpg








> ORPHEK LED LIGHTING GIVING LIFE TO CORALS AND CLAMS IN A SIX FOOT DEEP DISPLAY!
> 
> A recent reef lighting upgrade project took place in the Marvell Semiconductor lobby on two very large reef tank displays which were lit by Twenty 1000 watt metal halide lamps.
> 
> ...


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 10, 2014)

k00k losing news of the day.........


*5 biggest energy changes in last 6 years >>>*


The 5 Biggest Energy Changes in the Past Six Years - NationalJournal.com










Nobody is caring about the science s0ns!!! The more absurd the bombs thrown by the AGW nutters, the more oil is produced.


Losing


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 10, 2014)

Wasnt too long ago Abe, you hit us with several articles coming out of a geology dept at U Hawaii.  You werent snobbish when some geology grad students were making sucker bets on the temp in Madrid in 2060.

Fickle crowd these warmers.... Learned the "slime the sources and victims" act from James Carville.


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 10, 2014)

Is it not hysterical that THE thread dominating this forum is a SKEPTICS thread. Absolutely obliterating the drivel threads posted up by the AGW religion, almost every single one fading away into the nethersphere of the intenets in 4 or 5 days.


----------



## SSDD (Feb 11, 2014)

Abraham3 said:


> Principia Scientific is simply Tim Ball, no worse, no better.
> 
> 
> Timothy F. Ball (Tim Ball) | DeSmogBlog
> ...



Again, any actual evidence the claims are wrong or is an ad hominem the best you can muster....It wouldn't matter if he were the janitor at your local grammar school if the information is true, it's true.  Can you provide any hard evidence proving it is false?


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 11, 2014)

SSDD starts the day with a double eye poke to the AGW k00ks......the schooling is on Of course, they'll have some faux/fake/phoney/fraud theory response but that's what keeps this thread fun!!


----------



## polarbear (Feb 11, 2014)

SSDD said:


> Again, any actual evidence the claims are wrong or is an ad hominem the best you can muster....It wouldn't matter if he were the janitor at your local grammar school if the information is true, it's true.  Can you provide any hard evidence proving it is false?



Soon even a janitor at the local grammar school can provide hard evidence that light does not produce the  heat needed  to perpetuate the AGW myth with a light source that does not emit mostly infrared.







You can measure the amount of heat an incandescent headlight puts out with a thermometer in front of it, because ~ 90% of the wattage these lights put out is infrared (heat).
None  of the newer LED headlights will register any heat on a thermometer directly in front of it.




Even a janitor at the local grammar school can try it.
The thermometer will stay at ambient temperature with an LED headlight but register a temperature increase in front of an incandescent light which emits IR.
AGWarmers need to wring out their extra heat from the shorter wavelength light without the IR, because greenhouse gasses don`t just block outbound IR, they do the same with inbound IR.
..else the temperature gets stuck as it has been for 2 decades even though the CO2 ppm is up.


----------



## Abraham3 (Feb 11, 2014)

Are you suggesting that the thermal energy absorbed by CO2 simply stays there and has no other affect on the rest of the atmosphere, the ocean or the land?  Really?  REALLY?  

After 3.5 billion years of trapping that radiation and not being able to let any of it go anywhere else, just what IS the temperature of the Earth's CO2?  Has it hit 1e9K yet?


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 12, 2014)

#1 big block headline on DRUDGE right now!!!!


*EXPERT PREDICTS COMPLETE FREEZE OF GREAT LAKE *



Go check it out........and I couldn't be laughing any harder!!!

DRUDGE REPORT 2014®




Oh and of course, the story that makes global warming the hoax it is!!!


Ice Expert Predicts Lake Superior Will Completely Freeze Over This Winter | CNS News


----------



## HimlerAspartame (Feb 12, 2014)

You can lead folk's to knowledge, 
But you can't make them think.

A free thinker is Satan's slave.
This was on a church sign near to where I dwell.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Feb 12, 2014)

Winning has a lot to do with political power in reality. Obama spending hundreds billions of renewables and using the epa isn't a sign of a outright win by the skeptics.


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 12, 2014)

polarbear said:


> SSDD said:
> 
> 
> > Again, any actual evidence the claims are wrong or is an ad hominem the best you can muster....It wouldn't matter if he were the janitor at your local grammar school if the information is true, it's true.  Can you provide any hard evidence proving it is false?
> ...



LED lighting emits almost no IR photons from the junction itself, but IR may be re-admitted from the waste heat that goes into the substrate and the required heatsink.. STILL very minimal.. But the photon energy that IS emitted on very narrow spectral lines for a white LED is still CAPABLE of heating. You just have to provide a thermometer capable of absorbing in the higher part of the visible range. Paint the frame black or change the materials to a thermal conductor absorber and it will heat.. 

If you've ever used "UV cure" epoxies --- that's an example of very good high visible freq absorber..


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 12, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Winning has a lot to do with political power in reality. Obama spending hundreds billions of renewables and using the epa isn't a sign of a outright win by the skeptics.




Yep.....hundreds of billions totally wasted on a hoax. The stupid taxpayers lose.


Oh its an outright win........the Bush/Obama EPA gets a few points on the scoreboard for the k00ks.


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 12, 2014)

More AGW mental case losing.........

Top left of the page on DRUDGE right now........




*HISTORIC ICE STORM UNFOLDS IN SOUTH...
GEORGIA WARNED: 'CATASTROPHIC'...
SEEN FROM SPACE...
NWS: Travel 'Impossible'...
WATCHES/WARNINGS...
AMTRAK suspends...
Ice from TX to NC...
Cars Abandoned on Snow-Covered Roads...
Thousands Without Power...
Panicked Shoppers Fight Over Food...
Nor'easter Could Be 'Biggest Of Season'...
Up to 14 inches in NYC...
'Snow Rage' Afflicts Locals...
Man Puts Gun To Plow Driver's Head...
Psychiatrist: 'Tremendous Amount' Of Seasonal Affect Disorder... *








Another massive kick to the nut sacks of the warmist k00ks everywhere.


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 13, 2014)

California drought..........more AGW nutter losing.

Another blow to green energy's laughable inefficiency in meeting energy needs >>>


California's Green Energy Drought



Balls the residents out there in the pooper big time. They deserve it for being so stupid.


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 13, 2014)

epic



The alarmist threads of spectacular drivel?




Not so much.




People check in on our thread because they want something other than that canned msm driven hysteria. They get the straight dope.......here in this thread. No phoney data allowed in here. In popularity, this thread is about #12 on BING ( second page and moving steadily towards page 1 ) if folks do a search under skeptics.



winning


----------



## polarbear (Feb 13, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> LED lighting emits almost no IR photons from the junction itself, but IR may be re-admitted from the waste heat that goes into the substrate and the required heatsink.. STILL very minimal.. But the photon energy that IS emitted on very narrow spectral lines for a white LED is still CAPABLE of heating. *You just have to provide a thermometer capable of absorbing in the higher part of the visible range.* *Paint the frame black *or change the materials to a thermal conductor absorber and it will heat..
> 
> If you've ever used "UV cure" epoxies --- that's an example of very good high visible freq absorber..



That`s the whole point I was making ...it takes a near perfect black body to convert visible & uv into heat.
Black paint does not absorb UV anywhere near the amount as it absorbs IR.
Try it !


> If you've ever used "UV cure" epoxies --- that's an example of very good high visible freq absorber..


So does every compound that has pi-bond electrons. They all absorb UV, but that does not heat up any of these compounds by the equivalent amount of "heat energy" with which they have been irradiated.
*Think about it..!*





These pi bond electrons *re-emit the same amount of energy** as light *which they have absorbed.

So from where would you get the energy it takes to heat up x- grams of the substance by y- degrees ?

That conversion to heat happens only in a substance that does not have any of the *resonant bond electrons *at the  frequency of the light *which they would have re-emitted*....

For a quantitative conversion from light to  heat you need a  black body.

And as far as black bodies go, it depends on the wavelength how effective of a black body a certain substance/ and or/ object  is.
And water isn`t an effective black body for UV/visible else these tanks would start boiling if 20 000 watts were converted into heat:





If the lights had been converted into heat, it  would  take only 4&1/2 days to bring these 6000 gallon tanks *to the boiling point.*
Every summer I fill up a "kiddie pool" which is only ~ 2000 gallons with tap water and it takes about 4 (stinking hot) days till it warms from 8 C to 20 C.
*I`m not arguing that a tub full of black ink would not warm any quicker,* but our oceans which are ~7/10th of the earth`s surface aren`t full with black ink either...and they would have to be to get the AGWarmist heat they claim the oceans "are hiding"


----------



## polarbear (Feb 13, 2014)

While all that heat is "hiding" deep down in the oceans:





The warmists are frantically "averaging" our winters  with news of a few hot summer days in Australia and some warm water that they say manages to hide from the entire Argos network.


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 13, 2014)

polarbear said:


> While all that heat is "hiding" deep down in the oceans:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






The far left........the only way they are at all relevant is via deceit, fraud and lies. Our president does it every day. There ideas cannot win if the results are measured.......so they must lie.

This whole global warming thing........all based upon mountains of fraud.


But the fact is........in terms of this science, they are barely relevant. As has been displayed in this thread and is not even debatable.......they are losing huge. If their science mattered, green energy would matter. Its not. Its fringe now and will be fringe decades from now.


I'll make an Olympics analogy.........


Take downhill skiing.........only the far left guy would wax poetic and sing the praises of a downhill skier who made it 100 meters down the course and then crashed into the fence, "Well......they looked awesome fast out of the gate and were flying that first 50 yards!!!". A handful might agree.......most would say, "Nobody cares!"


When you take up a fringe cause........you spend your life being fringe. You are championed by a handful of like losers and cling to them desperately. But in the bigger picture of life........loser.



That's why I love this forum so much........its all about winning. This thread teaches the unenlightened the sorry state of affairs in the AGW community as it is applied to real life impact


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 14, 2014)

Morning AGW nutter nut sack kick of the day >>>


*Three Signs of Retreat in the Global War on Climate Change* 

*In the carbon wars, big oil is winning.*

Three Signs of Retreat in the Global War on Climate Change | The Nation


Like several have said in these pages........costs matter........except to the AGW k00ks. Thankfully, to the rest of the world, costs are everything.


The greatest irony and funniest damn thing??..........


ALL of the global warming alarmists despise a growth generated economy!! But you absolutely cannot do this green stuff when growth is shit like it is now. ( 1.9% this quarter and last, for example ). The k00ks embrace this total bullshit Keynesian model which invariably means the corporate world is going to uber-embrace fossil fuels.


You stoopid morons..........wake up and smell the maple nut crunch!!!


----------



## polarbear (Feb 14, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Morning AGW nutter nut sack kick of the day >>>
> 
> 
> *Three Signs of Retreat in the Global War on Climate Change*
> ...



They might wake up now:

U.S. manufacturing output falls as cold weather bites | Reuters


> U.S. manufacturing output falls as cold weatherbites





> Reports from official government agencies,  private surveys and U.S. corporations have blamed colder-than-normal  weather and heavy snowfall across large swaths of the country for  everything from slack retail sales and weak employment data to poor  industrial output.


Again and again reality unfolds quite differently as the AGWarmers would like to see it. They spent all their time writing over 87 million blogs about the effect of a "warmer than normal climate" on the economy.
And in almost all of them "warmer than normal" is the "climate"...and none of them ever even evaluate *a colder than normal REALITY*
https://www.google.com/search?hl=en...=any&safe=images&tbs=&as_filetype=&as_rights=



> About 87,400,000 results (0.32 seconds)


----------



## Abraham3 (Feb 14, 2014)

None of them ever said we would cease having winters.  When Souix Falls gets to -40F almost every winter, raising the average global temperature by 2 or 3C isn't going to make much difference to folks trying to drive to work on a January morning.


----------



## westwall (Feb 14, 2014)

Abraham3 said:


> None of them ever said we would cease having winters.  When Souix Falls gets to -40F almost every winter, raising the average global temperature by 2 or 3C isn't going to make much difference to folks trying to drive to work on a January morning.








That's not what you're saying though is it.  You all state unequivocally that a one degree rise in global temperatures will have catastrophic consequences.  

Nice to see you backtrack from that particular line of idiocy.


----------



## Abraham3 (Feb 14, 2014)

The difference between getting yourself to work on a -40F morning and a -37F morning would not be significant.  The difference between Arctic ice and no Arctic ice, sea level up a foot or more, half of Asia without drinking water and crops failing across the American midlands... those sorts of things would be significant.

I'm pretty sure I'm not generally that subtle, but if you're having trouble following what I say, just read it again more slowly.  And if you're still having trouble, ask me to explain it to you in little words and short sentences.  I made certain that when I said "isn't going to make much difference" that I specified precisely to what activity the temperature increase would lack significance.  Wish you'd caught that and saved us this trouble; but I guess that's not often your way, is it.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 14, 2014)

Abraham3 said:


> The difference between getting yourself to work on a -40F morning and a -37F morning would not be significant.  The difference between Arctic ice and no Arctic ice, sea level up a foot or more, half of Asia without drinking water and crops failing across the American midlands... those sorts of things would be significant.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm not generally that subtle, but if you're having trouble following what I say, just read it again more slowly.  And if you're still having trouble, ask me to explain it to you in little words and short sentences.  I made certain that when I said "isn't going to make much difference" that I specified precisely to what activity the temperature increase would lack significance.  Wish you'd caught that and saved us this trouble; but I guess that's not often your way, is it.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3ZOKDmorj0]Biblical Proportions - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 14, 2014)

polarbear said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > LED lighting emits almost no IR photons from the junction itself, but IR may be re-admitted from the waste heat that goes into the substrate and the required heatsink.. STILL very minimal.. But the photon energy that IS emitted on very narrow spectral lines for a white LED is still CAPABLE of heating. *You just have to provide a thermometer capable of absorbing in the higher part of the visible range.* *Paint the frame black *or change the materials to a thermal conductor absorber and it will heat..
> ...



Technically, water both IS and ISN'T a good UV absorber if you define UV as down to 10nm.






So at sea level -- there's virtually no solar 10 nm UV to do anything. So you are fully correct it plays no part in the environment. For that matter -- there's virtually NO absorption ANYWHERE in the visible except the far RED, which is why you don't have poached fish in that large tank. (that and the heat leakage out of the observation windows.)

As far as UNnatural lighting and UV epoxies and Fish Lamps. I figured (maybe wrongly) that it would be the suspended silt and salt content that prevented re-radiation by supplying thermal conduction throughout the medium.. And that epoxy WAS curing by UV "heat" but that the compound similiarly had good conduction elements embedded in the goo.

So next spring (if it ever comes) -- while the kiddies are waiting for the pool to warm (if you call that warm ) --- try adding some silt and salt and tell me if that shaves a day or two off the waiting period...


----------



## Abraham3 (Feb 15, 2014)

A lovely argument that we should ignore observations.


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 15, 2014)

Dang......approaching 3,000 posts on this thread!!! I can hardly keep up with the winning.


But I will!!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Feb 15, 2014)

The noaa needs to come out with real experiments proving co2's abilities to cause warming. They have to do this within a way that the common man can understand.


----------



## Abraham3 (Feb 15, 2014)

Matthew, if I didn't know better - and I'm not so sure that I do - I might suspect that you're identity here had been hijacked.  That CO2 absorbs IR radiation and warms the atmosphere has been proven experimentally since the late 1800s.

Don't fall into the denier's tin of red herring.


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 15, 2014)

Abraham3 said:


> Matthew, if I didn't know better - and I'm not so sure that I do - I might suspect that you're identity here had been hijacked.  That CO2 absorbs IR radiation and warms the atmosphere has been proven experimentally since the late 1800s.
> 
> Don't fall into the denier's tin of red herring.





Philosophy is gay.


We can sit around the campfire for weeks discussing CO2 absorption. Irrelevant in the bigger picture. Might as well be reading poetry.

What matters is, who is winning?


RealClearEnergy - Coal Will Be King by 2030


----------



## polarbear (Feb 15, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> So next spring (if it ever comes) -- while the kiddies are waiting for the pool to warm (if you call that warm ) --- try adding some silt and salt and tell me if that shaves a day or two off the waiting period...



They never waited for the pool to warm up. So in fact I`ve been adding the kiddies to the pool first,... and they dragged in the silt afterwards. So I`ll never know for sure what finally brought it up from 8 C. 

I can`t do the  re-run as you suggested because we gave that house to our eldest son and moved to Winnipeg.
Lucky thing we did, because this winter the water mains which are over 8 feet underground busted all over the place.
It`s also happening  in Winnipeg, causing traffic jams, but so far we have been lucky in our district.


> *Crews work to free frozen cars in South Winnipeg neighbourhood*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder why they had to use steam. They could have used one of these 4 Hiroshima widget bombs that go off every second.
With these nuclear widgets there is no need to worry about radio active fall-out. 


> *4 Hiroshima bombs per second: a widget to raise awareness about global warming*
> 
> *Posted on 25 November 2013 by John Cook, Bob Lacatena*


Too bad John Cook wasn`t on Oppenheimer`s team. It took them years to make the 2 bombs they dropped in Japan.Maybe John Cook  could have convinced the Japanese that he can fry Hiroshima & Nagasaki with his .5 watt/m^2 unless they surrender....with his widget he can make 4 of those every second at a fraction of the cost.
And now we have to worry about Iran getting one of John Cook`s nuclear widgets


> When I mention this in public talks, I see eyes as wide as saucers.


----------



## SSDD (Feb 15, 2014)

Abraham3 said:


> Matthew, if I didn't know better - and I'm not so sure that I do - I might suspect that you're identity here had been hijacked.  That CO2 absorbs IR radiation and warms the atmosphere has been proven experimentally since the late 1800s.
> 
> Don't fall into the denier's tin of red herring.



No such thing has ever been proven.  Absorption and emission do not equal warming.


----------



## orogenicman (Feb 15, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Abraham3 said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew, if I didn't know better - and I'm not so sure that I do - I might suspect that you're identity here had been hijacked. That CO2 absorbs IR radiation and warms the atmosphere has been proven experimentally since the late 1800s.
> ...



Speaking of gay, you and polar bear should hook up. I hear he eats morons.  It's his brain food.


----------



## polarbear (Feb 15, 2014)

Abraham3 said:


> Matthew, if I didn't know better - and I'm not so sure that I do - I might suspect that you're identity here had been hijacked.  That CO2 absorbs IR radiation and warms the atmosphere has been proven experimentally since the late 1800s.
> 
> Don't fall into the denier's tin of red herring.



You must be one of these dummies that were surveyed in San Diego:
Global Warming Explained, In About A Minute : 13.7: Cosmos And Culture : NPR

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxVSBVMPCDM"]How Global Warming Works in 1.2 Minutes - YouTube[/ame]

They all say ( these 90 whatever consensus %)... that the IR the CO2 absorbed, heats the surface....which then can`t radiate what it absorbed through X- ppm CO2 as fast as it has been  absorbing it.


----------



## Abraham3 (Feb 15, 2014)

orogenicman said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Abraham3 said:
> ...



BRAVO!  That was fooking brilliant.


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 15, 2014)

When the k00ks start looking like 

 's due to being publically pwned, look for the personal attacks and frequent use of "moron", "idiot", "retard" etc..........


I guess I can get it on some level...........these people are knocking themselves out for 25 years talking about CO2 and the world is pumping out more coal than ever!!!! ( see link above )........and green energy remains at laughable levels.


----------



## orogenicman (Feb 15, 2014)

So what you are saying is that you have no issues with this:






And that all the environmental destruction and the lives of the people impacted by it are completely irrelevant to your cash register morality.  I'm sure Jesus is proud of you.


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 15, 2014)

LMAO........CBS News promotes mental telepathy/mind reader as weather expert on TV speaking about the severe threat of global warming >>>

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hd-UMHEGNAY#t=437]Global Warming and The Absurd Level of Lying - YouTube[/ame]




The AGW religion needs to lie 24/7.


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 15, 2014)

orogenicman said:


> So what you are saying is that you have no issues with this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Nobody cares about what I think.


But people care about staying warm/cool without going broke. Disney bubble dwellers never consider costs. Thankfully, the rest of the world thinks its pretty important.......which is why the EU's experiment with green energy is going into the toilet. ( links throughout this thread ). It is because EU countries cannot remain competitive using mega-expensive green energy.......so its back to coal. Bubble dwellers go to their boxes trying to perpetuate the idea of a makey-uppey world......but its not how the world works.

And the irony........the AGW k00ks who go and post pictures of coal mines are also the last dopes who would give up their iphones and cars but still cry "ban fossil fuels". I'll believe their shit when they dump the iPhones and bike to work.......every day. Use no plastics........heat and cool ONLY with wind/solar.


Until then.......the are full of epic levels of bullcrap.


----------



## orogenicman (Feb 15, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > So what you are saying is that you have no issues with this:
> ...


 
 You're right, of course.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Feb 16, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Abraham3 said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew, if I didn't know better - and I'm not so sure that I do - I might suspect that you're identity here had been hijacked.  That CO2 absorbs IR radiation and warms the atmosphere has been proven experimentally since the late 1800s.
> ...



We can argue about philosophy of the past 100 years but without it I seriously doubt we'd have America as republican state that treats all equally... Greece, lott, etc....


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 16, 2014)

Daily dose of alarmist losing >>>


Coal Makes A Comeback Despite Natural Gas Abundance - Forbes



Or skeptic winning if one prefers!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 16, 2014)

OK.....this is funny as shit. Remember 2006.......around the time of Al Gores stoopid fraudulent movie that got the alarmist contingent all fired up that the world was finally embracing global warming and we'd soon see an end of fossil fuels.


Evidently.......not!!!



*CHART: Crude Oil Rail Shipments Up 8,358% Since 2006*

CHART: Crude Oil Rail Shipments Up 8,358% Since 2006


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## orogenicman (Feb 16, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> OK.....this is funny as shit. Remember 2006.......around the time of Al Gores stoopid fraudulent movie that got the alarmist contingent all fired up that the world was finally embracing global warming and we'd soon see an end of fossil fuels.
> 
> 
> Evidently.......not!!!
> ...



Orogenicman's law - an AGW thread typically has run its course when the losing side tries to use Al Gore to make a point.  Congratulations, LOSER!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 16, 2014)

orogenicman said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > OK.....this is funny as shit. Remember 2006.......around the time of Al Gores stoopid fraudulent movie that got the alarmist contingent all fired up that the world was finally embracing global warming and we'd soon see an end of fossil fuels.
> ...



It's true, Al Gore is a loser.


----------



## Abraham3 (Feb 16, 2014)

"....when the LOSING side tries to use Al Gore".


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 16, 2014)

Abraham3 said:


> "....when the LOSING side tries to use Al Gore".



You know warmers stopped trying to use him.

Because he's such a big target.


----------



## HenryBHough (Feb 16, 2014)

But has Algore stopped using _*them*_?


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 16, 2014)

51,000 "views" of lose.


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 17, 2014)

On DRUDGE right now.........and Im laughing!!!!



*ANTARCTIC SEA ICE 25% ABOVE NORMAL*


Sea Ice Update February 17 2014 ? Antarctic Sea Ice Extent Still 25% above normal | sunshine hours






Historic levels of lose for the AGW nutters.


----------



## polarbear (Feb 17, 2014)

orogenicman said:


> So what you are saying is that you have no issues with this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have an issue with it, because it`s a coal mine !
"cash register mentality"...I`ll show you an example:


> *               Lithium extraction an environmental resource curse for Tibet*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
Gee, I wonder who aside from Buffet, Gates and Al Gore the other 5 investors were   
You figure these enviro heroes  promote those electric shit cars because they want to save the planet?*





*I`m pretty they  did not invest any of their money in the bamboo bicycle business: 
*







> UN Secretary-General Ban Ki-moon and UNFCCC&#8217;s Christiana Figueres rode  bicycles made of bamboo in Ghana. The project employs 30 women&#8211;20 bike  assemblers and 10 farmers. Bamboo trees that are not cut to produce bike  frames help sequester carbon dioxide. Growing bamboo helps prevent soil  erosion and improves water and air quality. Large initiatives, such as a  financing scheme in the Philippines to unlock resources needed to  address climate change, were also presented.


It doesn`t just take a lot more Lithium mines to go "renewable energy".
It also takes a lot more Copper.




Copper mining in Katanga:





Copper contamination from the abandoned Mt Oxide mine near Mount Isa is turning local waterways bright blue :






The Tyrone Copper Mine is one of several large copper pits located near the Continental Divide in the Silver City area:







But people like you don`t have any such issues with any of the other mines which aren`t a part of your irrational CO2 Angst...just coal and oil resource extraction.


----------



## orogenicman (Feb 17, 2014)

Let me ask you a question.  Does copper and lithium mining concern you?  They worry me.  And for the record, I have never promoted widespread use of electric cars.  Why you would think that is some gotcha against my point that man DOES change the environment is the real mystery here.

 And for the record, pure lithium does not occur in nature.  The primary ore of lithium is spodumene, a lithium aluminium inosilicate that is only dangerous if the powder is inhaled over a long period of time.


----------



## Dante (Feb 18, 2014)

[MENTION=29707]Toddsterpatriot[/MENTION]





Toddsterpatriot said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > poor  [MENTION=29707]Toddsterpatriot[/MENTION] "A Gallup Survey conducted in 1958 found that only 44 percent of Americans believed smoking caused cancer"
> ...



Trillions?    Oh you poor deluded fool. Where do you make this stuff up?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 18, 2014)

Dante said:


> [MENTION=29707]Toddsterpatriot[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warmers don't want us to waste trillions?

How much do they want us to waste? Break it down.


----------



## polarbear (Feb 19, 2014)

The difference between science and "climatology" is that scientists are skeptics by nature and  aren`t satisfied with estimates and a "consensus".



Frigid South Pole atmosphere reveals flaw in global circulation models



> CHAMPAIGN, Ill. --  Atmospheric measurements made at Earth's geographic poles provide a  convenient way of validating and calibrating global circulation models.  Such measurements also might provide some of the first conclusive  evidence of global change in the middle and upper atmospheres. But new  data shows that the current models are wrong: Temperatures over the  South Pole are much colder in winter than scientists had anticipated.
> 
> Gardner's group was the  first to make upper atmosphere temperature measurements over the South  Pole. From December 1999 until October 2001, the scientists operated a  laser radar (lidar) system at the Amundsen-Scott South Pole Station. By  combining the lidar data with balloon measurements of the troposphere  and lower stratosphere, the scientists recorded temperatures from the  surface to an altitude of about 70 miles.
> 
> ...


----------



## polarbear (Feb 19, 2014)

The difference between science and "climatology" is that scientists are  skeptics by nature and  aren`t satisfied with estimates and a  "consensus".

http://www.nature.com/ngeo/journal/v5/n10/full/ngeo1580.html



> *An update on Earth's energy balance in light of the latest global observations*
> 
> Climate change is governed by changes to the global energy balance. At  the top of the atmosphere, this balance is monitored globally by  satellite sensors that provide measurements of energy flowing to and  from Earth. *By contrast, observations at the surface are limited mostly  to land areas. *As a result, the global balance of energy fluxes within  the atmosphere or at Earth's surface cannot be derived directly from  measured fluxes, *and is therefore uncertain. *
> .....
> Moreover, the latest satellite observations of global precipitation  indicate that more precipitation is generated than previously thought.  This additional precipitation is sustained by *more energy leaving the  surface by evaporation *&#8212; that is, in the form of latent heat flux &#8212; *and  thereby offsets much of the increase in longwave flux to the surface.*




"...and thereby offsets much of the increase in long wave flux to the surface." is a polite way of saying that it throws the AGWarming energy out the window..


----------



## orogenicman (Feb 19, 2014)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > @Toddsterpatriot
> ...



It's a red herring because it assumes that climate scientists want or even believe that an investment in the future is a waste of money.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 19, 2014)

orogenicman said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Was Solyndra an investment in the future?


----------



## orogenicman (Feb 19, 2014)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Was the spruce goose?  Look, every innovation, invention, enterprise, etc, is going to have its successes and its failures.  Do you deny this?  Why should alternative energy be any different?  The Marble Hill Nuclear power plant was a massive financial disaster (far worse than Solyndra), and yet 30 years later, we are looking at building more nukes to help with carbon emissions.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 19, 2014)

orogenicman said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...



Warmers want us to waste trillions on less reliable energy.
If they were serious, they'd back more nukes, instead of birdie blenders and solar.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Feb 19, 2014)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



I do back nukes and fusion  Investing in 100 new nuke plants and fusion research is something I am rooting for.


----------



## orogenicman (Feb 19, 2014)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Well, there you go again, making unsubstantiated claims.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 19, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...



You're an atypical warmer.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 19, 2014)

orogenicman said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...



Warmers don't back wind and solar?
Wind and solar aren't unreliable?

Interesting claims.


----------



## freedombecki (Feb 20, 2014)

orogenicman said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...



The greenies are failing to deliver plus killing millions of birds. They claim fewer bird deaths while populations of migratory birds who used to fly the skies where the bird blender blades of the windmills are, and whose populations are declining "for some mysterious reason." 

 It's really not a mystery. A couple of birdcounts around the killer windmills are done per year, claiming sparse deaths, when birders know the average time of a bird carcass to disappear is less than 24 hours. It's a greeny opportunity to dodge the bullet the windmills point at migratory birds.

 Ospreys have all but disappeared in the areas where they once ruled the skies in majesty and beauty. No more thanks to the greedy Greenies shilling for gummint handouts for their follies into improbity.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Feb 20, 2014)

freedombecki said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



actually the administration has given a pass 

to the greenies to allow them to smoke birds at will


----------



## jon_berzerk (Feb 20, 2014)

you see it only matters to the leftists 

if a bird dies an oil related death 

if a bird dies of a broken spine and falling three hundred feet to its death 

well that is progress 

*forward!*


----------



## ScienceRocks (Feb 20, 2014)

Invest into fusion and nuclear.

= winning


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 20, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Invest into fusion and nuclear.
> 
> = winning



Watermelons will never go for that.


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 20, 2014)

More skeptic winning.........

?Green? Germany Mulls Razing Villages For Coal - The American Interest




Six or seven years ago, you could never find stuff like this. Now you find it on an almost daily basis!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 22, 2014)

Well........gotta keep the most relevant thread in the forum front and center!!! The rest of the stuff is fantasy and theory.


So.....whats in the* k00k losing *news today??!!

Ahhh......looks like America is going to be fracking its ass off for decades. >>>


U.S. Gas Exports


Good to know if you're not an AGW nutter. This will contribute to keeping energy costs under control instead of the k00k plan which increases our electric costs by 100%!!! Imagine your electric bill going from $200/month to $400/month if the green assholes get their way!!! Even Obama admitted in 2009 its gonna be expensive. But thank goodness, nobody cares about pushing this green energy crap except the k00ks.


----------



## Abraham3 (Feb 22, 2014)

God are you stupid.


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 22, 2014)

Abraham3 said:


> God are you stupid.




The thread speaks for itself s0n!!!


Stoopid levels of win.


----------



## Abraham3 (Feb 22, 2014)

And you speak for yourself.


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 22, 2014)

More AGW climate crusader fAiLiNg >>>>


How about we go ask residents of Chicago their opinion about "global warming" >>


Record Number Of Chicagoans Without Water Due To Frozen Pipes « CBS Chicago


----------



## Abraham3 (Feb 22, 2014)

Did you read the article that explained the cause of the jet stream taking that dip south and freezing the midwest and the northeast was warming in the Arctic.  And what would that be from?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Feb 22, 2014)

What does this thread have to do with the environment? Belongs in the flame zone.


----------



## Abraham3 (Feb 22, 2014)

We could probably get it there with a modicum of effort.


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 22, 2014)

Matthew said:


> What does this thread have to do with the environment? Belongs in the flame zone.




Actually s0n, they should have a forum dedicated to the true believer AGW folks and a regular environment forum.

None of the "environmentalists" on this forum are at all concerned about the environment. One quick peek at the first two pages tells the viewer that if the topic isn't something to do with AGW bomb throwing, its not important. Which is very telling about how phoney the whole issue is. Its all about perpetuating the established narrative on global warming.

I post up something on Fukishima a few months back and its effect on the environment and every single global warming k00k marginalized it as a non-story....."nothing to see here". Speaks volumes.


----------



## Abraham3 (Feb 22, 2014)

I would support a petition to management to have separate threads for the environment and global warming.


----------



## HenryBHough (Feb 22, 2014)

Abraham3 said:


> I would support a petition to management to have separate threads for the environment and global warming.



Already there.  File under "Religion" and forget.


----------



## Abraham3 (Feb 22, 2014)

Do you have a religion?  Do you believe in any of the gods that people worship?


----------



## HenryBHough (Feb 22, 2014)

Abraham3 said:


> Do you have a religion?  Do you believe in any of the gods that people worship?



"Any" is a big word in scope.  I won't rule out the possibility that a God that seems plausible might wander in someday, somewhere.

Now Your God, Algore, in him I certainly do not believe.  Other than believe he's a hypocrite lounging in (one of) his mansion(s) laughing at you.


----------



## Abraham3 (Feb 22, 2014)

I shook Al Gore's hand once - as one in a long line of people.  I'm pretty sure he's human. I'm also pretty sure I haven't mentioned his name in the last several hundred posts.  

Now, I do like the guy.  I voted for him in 2000 and I wanted him to run again.  But this religion argument is simply stupid.  Should I accuse you of worshipping Exxon/Mobil?  It would make more sense.


----------



## HenryBHough (Feb 22, 2014)

Abraham3 said:


> I shook Al Gore's hand once - as one in a long line of people.  I'm pretty sure he's human. I'm also pretty sure I haven't mentioned his name in the last several hundred posts.
> 
> Now, I do like the guy.  I voted for him in 2000 and I wanted him to run again.  But this religion argument is simply stupid.  Should I accuse you of worshipping Exxon/Mobil?  It would make more sense.



Please tell us you washed immediately after that reckless act!

Please also make any accusation you want.  Especially such foolish ones; we can use a laugh hereabouts.


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 23, 2014)

Abraham3 said:


> I shook Al Gore's hand once - as one in a long line of people.  I'm pretty sure he's human. I'm also pretty sure I haven't mentioned his name in the last several hundred posts.
> 
> Now, I do like the guy.  I voted for him in 2000 and I wanted him to run again.  But this religion argument is simply stupid.  Should I accuse you of worshipping Exxon/Mobil?  It would make more sense.




Shaking hands with an epic member of the Club of Lose. Kewl. I still laugh when I think of him walking through the Capitol on inauguration day 2001 looking like he fell down 23 flights of stairs. Still doesn't have the balls to debate anybody on global warming. A real man's man!!

In 2014, nobody cares about Al Gore except the religion.


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 23, 2014)

Hmmmm......whats in the news today on climate change??!!!


Ahhh.......whats this?


Its more AGW alarmist losing.........losing huge I might add. Seems in a big court case in Canada, the head honcho and guru of modern climate change science, Michael Mann is unable to produce any data to support his lawsuits, which is against Canadian law!! Jackass has a chance to finally lend credibility to his science and falls flat on his face producing a BIG ZERO!!!


Michael Mann Faces Bankruptcy as his Courtroom Climate Capers Collapse


Been saying for years this jerkoff is a fraud!!


----------



## SSDD (Feb 23, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Hmmmm......whats in the news today on climate change??!!!
> 
> 
> Ahhh.......whats this?
> ...



I am going to miss having the warmist wackos around when all of the dust settles....the wheels are coming off the AGW crazy train and what do they do.....acclerate.  It is the damnedest thing to watch.


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 23, 2014)

SSDD said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmm......whats in the news today on climate change??!!!
> ...






The nail in the coffin for this thread is it not??!!!!! So much losing. So much effort by these dolts......such little impact in the real world. Astounding.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Feb 23, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> SSDD said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



For so much loosening why is American and China cutting our emissions. The president is going around the world saying the same thing.


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 23, 2014)

Matthew said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > SSDD said:
> ...


----------



## SSDD (Feb 23, 2014)

Matthew said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > SSDD said:
> ...



Money and power and power and money.....control.


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 23, 2014)

I cant believe how fucking gullible some of these people are. Fascinating to me.....very intelligent people just so deep in the matrix its not even real.

7 top level bankers have committed "suicide" in the past 3 1/2 weeks......several with JP Morgan. One did himself in with 8 nails from a nailgun. Most people don't even question it!!!


http://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/1y8xak/another_jp_morgan_banker_suicide/

Look over your shoulder, banker man « Jon Rappoport's Blog


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 23, 2014)

Matthew said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > SSDD said:
> ...



China is cutting our emissions?

Have another cup of coffee and try again.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 23, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Hmmmm......whats in the news today on climate change??!!!
> 
> 
> Ahhh.......whats this?
> ...



That is beautiful!  How do these guys walk around in public when they have been so thoroughly and profoundly humiliated.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 23, 2014)

Abraham3 said:


> Did you read the article that explained the cause of the jet stream taking that dip south and freezing the midwest and the northeast was warming in the Arctic.  And what would that be from?



Yeah, we read the latest abracadabra. 

<YAWN>


----------



## SSDD (Feb 23, 2014)

bripat9643 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmm......whats in the news today on climate change??!!!
> ...



Ignorance is bliss.  If they had a clue, the would be to embarassed to even show up here, much less argue climate pseudoscience.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Feb 23, 2014)

I guess global warming since it hasn't happened in 10 years...Is nothing more then a crack of shit.


----------



## SSDD (Feb 23, 2014)

Matthew said:


> I guess global warming since it hasn't happened in 10 years...Is nothing more then a crack of shit.



17+ years not taking into consideration the massive data tampering that has happened over the past 30 years.

There is no doubt that the earth has warmed since the little ice age...that is the nature of coming out of an ice age.  The earth is still in the process of exiting a deep ice age...warm periods....cold periods...with the long term trend being towards warm I hope...Cold is the killer, not warmth.


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 24, 2014)

Hey SSDD.....seems the latest AGW ruse about the polar vortex being caused by global warming is total bs as per a plurality of scientists >>>

Finally A Real Scientific Consensus ? Everyone Agrees That The Recent Displaced Polar Vortex Wasn?t Caused By Global Warming | Watts Up With That?



Simply more fodder that these phonies will try to twist any weather anomaly into the established narrative of global warming.




lose


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 24, 2014)

By the way........interested parties should take a gander to PAGE 1 of this forum and check out the number count on thread replies. Virtually every bomb thrower AGW thread crashes and burns in a matter of a day or two.......and mostly, in a matter of hours.


Meanwhile.......look how many replies on this thread!!! Sorta tells you what people are looking for when they come into this forum = not the same canned lame drivel hysterical bs served up by the climate nutters every day. Soon enough, this thread will be at 100,000 views. A bozo's lament.


----------



## Kosh (Feb 24, 2014)

Matthew said:


> I guess global warming since it hasn't happened in 10 years...Is nothing more then a crack of shit.



Global warming is a natural process that happens on this planet with or with out human.

AGW is a farce that has squandered trillions of dollars.

Yet the AGW cultists still want trillions more wasted on a failed religion.


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 25, 2014)

Brilliance from Krauthammer today in many newspapers........and this is classic.......

*"If climate science is settled, why do its predictions keep changing?"*



The AGW k00ks make believe  its not even part of the dynamic. Doesn't matter 5 billion predictions have been bogus.


exposing the fraud >>>>


Charles Krauthammer: The myth of ?settled science? - The Washington Post


----------



## polarbear (Feb 25, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Brilliance from Krauthammer today in many newspapers........and this is classic.......
> 
> *"If climate science is settled, why do its predictions keep changing?"*
> 
> ...



This so called "settled science" has shifted from making predictions to making the predictions  as ambiguous as a horoscope and is now in the  damage control phase.
Thus global warming morphed to climate change and has all the earmarks of a typical pseudo science like astrology.
"Cold reading"


> ...as to whether their guesses are in the right direction or not, and then  emphasizing and reinforcing any chance connections the subjects  acknowledge *while quickly moving on from missed guesses*.


"Shotgunning"


> "Shotgunning" is a commonly used cold reading technique.
> The cold reader slowly offers a huge quantity of very general  information, often to an entire audience (some of which is very likely  to be correct, near correct or at the very least, provocative or  evocative to someone present)


"confirmation bias"


> *Confirmation bias* (also called *confirmatory bias* or *myside bias*) is the tendency of people to favor information that confirms their beliefs
> People also tend to  interpret ambiguous evidence as supporting their existing position.
> 
> belief perseverance  (when beliefs persist after the evidence for them is shown to be  false), the irrational primacy effect (a greater reliance on information  encountered early in a series) and illusory correlation (when people falsely perceive an association between two events or situations).


"Over confidence bias"


> Overconfidence bias often serves to increase the effects of escalating commitment - causing decision makers to refuse to withdraw from a losing situation,
> The *overconfidence effect* is a well-established bias in which someone's subjective _confidence_ in their judgments is reliably greater than their objective _accuracy_, especially when confidence is relatively high.[1] For example, in some quizzes, people rate their answers as "99% certain" but are wrong 40% of the time.


Summing up the common traits,  *AGW methodology does`nt just look like a duck, walk like a duck it also quacks like a duck with every step.*

It has nothing in common with Scientific Methodology:


> *Scientific methodology*
> 
> While the standards for determining whether a body of knowledge,  methodology, or practice is scientific can vary from field to field, a  number of basic principles are widely agreed upon by scientists. The  basic notion is that all experimental results should be reproducible, and able to be verified by other individuals.[12]
> All gathered data, including the  experimental or environmental conditions, are expected to be documented  for scrutiny and made available


In Canada Krauthammer would not have to worry about being sued by these quacking ducks and could have made duck soup:


> Plaintiff continues to evade the one action that might definitively  establish its [his sciences] respectability - by objecting, in the  courts of Virginia, British Columbia and elsewhere, to the release of  his research in this field.
> The fact Mann refused to disclose his hockey stick graph metadata  in the British Columbia Supreme Court, as he is required to do under  Canadian civil rules of procedure, constituted a fatal omission to  comply, rendering his lawsuit unwinnable.


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 25, 2014)

Heres an idea that any good k00k lefty would get behind tomorrow !!!!! Stamp of approval from scientists!!!


Can giant walls protect the USA from tornadoes?



Because all of lifes problems are solvable if we just work a little harder to solve them!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 26, 2014)

And more bad news for the fascist environmental k00ks this am >>>


Rough Winter to Lag Into March for Midwest, East



Oh.....and from here forward, they will indeed be referred to as the "fascist" environmental k00ks. when your activism has reached a point of trying to muzzle and shut down any other point of view than your own = fascists. Which is fine though......just amps up pushback on the other side. Support removal of First Amendment rights and people will be in your fucking face.


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 27, 2014)

Daily dose of AGW crusader losing >>>


*German government report: Get rid of green energy subsidies*



*The German energy crisis is pushing the government to consider ending green energy subsidies because they do little to fight global warming and only serve to make electricity more expensive.

A recent government report is urging the complete abolition of the country&#8217;s Renewable Energy Sources Act (EEG), which imposes hefty taxes on families and businesses to subsidize green energy production.*


Read more: German government report: Get rid of green energy subsidies | The Daily Caller



Read more: German government report: Get rid of green energy subsidies | The Daily Caller



German government report: Get rid of green energy subsidies | The Daily Caller





Like Ive been saying........the AGW fascist religion doesn't give a rats ass about "costs". But the rest of the world gets it. Which means the science isn't mattering.


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 28, 2014)

Wind becoming a joke in Europe. Only the AGW k00ks couldn't see this coming.

In the end, its always about costs, which don't matter to the fascist AGW crowd. Obviously, they do matter to the majority.

Green energy: Still short of puff | The Economist


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 28, 2014)

Max Planck Institute For Meteorology: &#8220;Prognoses Confirm Model Forecasts&#8221; Warming Postponed &#8220;Hundreds Of Years&#8221;
By P Gosselin on 26. Mai 2013
Now that global temperatures have not risen in 15 years, a number of scientists find themselves having great difficulty coming to terms with that new reality.

- See more at: Max Planck Institute For Meteorology: ?Prognoses Confirm Model Forecasts? Warming Postponed ?Hundreds Of Years?

real scientists agree: AGW is a crock


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 28, 2014)

Frank FTMFW!!!!!!


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 28, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Daily dose of AGW crusader losing >>>
> 
> 
> *German government report: Get rid of green energy subsidies*
> ...



They have no choice.. The German Govt botched it by shuttering the nuke plants and overpaying for the green toys and the German consumer is now on to the incompetence.
The bills are going through the roof.

Time for the adults to take over..


----------



## gnarlylove (Feb 28, 2014)

Doubters Dominated On Fox News, The Majority Of Whom Were Unqualified. Fox News tipped the balance toward those on the opposite side of the facts, as 69 percent of guests and 75 percent of mentions cast doubt on climate science. Seventy-three percent of doubters hosted by Fox News had no background in climate science.






STUDY: Media Sowed Doubt In Coverage Of UN Climate Report | Research | Media Matters for America



Best to stay tuned to Fox if you want your ideology confirmed repeatedly but look at the mass media too for a favorable opinion. Just be sure to stay out of the scientific studies that confirm your falsehood.


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 28, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> Doubters Dominated On Fox News, The Majority Of Whom Were Unqualified. Fox News tipped the balance toward those on the opposite side of the facts, as 69 percent of guests and 75 percent of mentions cast doubt on climate science. Seventy-three percent of doubters hosted by Fox News had no background in climate science.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sweets......you're doing it wrong = you're not getting it.

If there was no FOX News, the skeptics would still be winning.

Just like 20 years ago, the whole global warming debate is but a hobby. That's all it is.....it is having zero impact on the real world as it applies to fossil fuels and where we get our energy. Wont be changing for a minimum of several decades. ( as has been displayed within this thread 100X over )



You lose.


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 1, 2014)

gnarlylove said:


> Doubters Dominated On Fox News, The Majority Of Whom Were Unqualified. Fox News tipped the balance toward those on the opposite side of the facts, as 69 percent of guests and 75 percent of mentions cast doubt on climate science. Seventy-three percent of doubters hosted by Fox News had no background in climate science.
> 
> STUDY: Media Sowed Doubt In Coverage Of UN Climate Report | Research | Media Matters for America
> 
> Best to stay tuned to Fox if you want your ideology confirmed repeatedly but look at the mass media too for a favorable opinion. Just be sure to stay out of the scientific studies that confirm your falsehood.



You clearly don't know the difference between a news organization and scientific bodies.
EVERY new organization is about public policy and there is no news org that has the ability or the will to bore their viewers to death with detailed science discussions. 

Maybe you didn't notice, but our Sec of State John Fraud Kerry is out telling the world that Global Warming is a "weapon of mass destruction" without ever ONCE justifying the use of that outrageous construct. And perhaps when CBS or CNN starts to have frank and UNEDITED interviews with REAL climate scientists -- I'll worry more about who Fox News selects to put on the topic. 

This is why I cringe anytime science gets into the hot seat in politics or a courtroom. Because NOBODY in those fields is qualified to weigh the evidence. YET -- that's how public policy and justice is determined.


----------



## gnarlylove (Mar 1, 2014)

I can agree FLC that spreading the idea of a weapon is not a healthy scientific image but it turns out no one in our political system has a genuine concern for science, they are concerned with political leverage and act accordingly.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 1, 2014)

On the "engineering" of climate change >>>


*The problem is not that people deny the existence of climate change. Most people agree that there is a climate change but they deny that it is man-made. There are now over 1,000 real scientists and climatologists that agree that global warming is a hoax. The scientific evidence provided from the left to support global warming is based on consensus. Consensus does not constitute scientific fact. It just means that a group of people are in agreement on a particular issue. The MSM is not interested in hearing or airing any opposing views, marginalizing, intimidating, and suing anybody who disagrees with them. They have decided that it is settled science and that is the end of the conversation, case closed.*

?Engineering? Climate Change


----------



## Kosh (Mar 1, 2014)

And we still have no links to any datasets with source code from the AGW cultists that scientifically proves that CO2 drives climate.


----------



## polarbear (Mar 2, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> SSDD said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...









It`s been a chicken stampede, the only difference is that chickens are more rational.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 2, 2014)

polarbear said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > SSDD said:
> ...




OK Polar.......Ive been on here several years and this is the funniest shit Ive ever seen posted. I damn near spit my PowerAde onto the monitor. Over the past several months, the carnage has indeed been epic.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 2, 2014)

Hey polar.....something like THIS >>>


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KK_9e3eSr6I]*Pumpkin blasting* - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## polarbear (Mar 2, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey Polar.....want to laugh your balls off......found a vid of Abe shooting a 50 cal round. Like everything else, he's doing it wrong!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Guy hit in head with .50 caliber ricochet - YouTube



That can`t be him, because that guy knew at which end the bullets come out. Btw. that screenshot was just the front  page of the environment thread, he was also all over the next page....citing that 97% climate scientist consensus, which sounds just like this:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ritNRUIowc8"]chicken orchestra - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## polarbear (Mar 2, 2014)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97x7YrB3THs"]Chicken blown up! - YouTube[/ame]

That one was Kraut-hammered.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 3, 2014)

Abraham3 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Polar.....want to laugh your balls off......found a vid of Abe shooting a 50 cal round. Like everything else, he's doing it wrong!!!
> ...



Everyone trying to put the global warming con over on the public deserves more than abuse.  They deserve to be put in prison for fraud.

I'm not kidding about that.  All con artists should go to prison.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 3, 2014)

HISTORIC........Great Lakes approaching 100% ice cover.


Great Lakes Approaching 100% Ice Cover ? For The First Time On Record | Real Science



Tonight it will be 10 below in Chicago.



Who's not winning?


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 3, 2014)

More k00k losing.........

NASA scientist sees new Ice Age coming >>>>

U.S. Scientist Sees New Ice Age Coming


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 3, 2014)

You need to have Faith in CO2 for it to work as the AGWCult suggests


----------



## polarbear (Mar 3, 2014)

*XXXXXXXXXX*
Weird...after I posted the part where I quoted you was red- X`d out....including the part that I was not surprised that prophet Abe the 3rd cant`s take it when his narcissistic liberal ego gets bruised.
But no matter how hard they try, it always back fires sooner or later and when it does it`s always funny:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmhaj5-F-Fo"]Woman Gets Hit In The Face By Watermelon In Slingshot - YouTube[/ame]
See what I mean ?,.. Idiots do need  Obama care.
I bet it hurt, but how can you not laugh about it when the bitch who was shooting at these symbolic male chauvinistic knights got it in her kisser by her own doing. But no way would that dumb broad tolerate an event where men aim watermelon sling shots at anything that might look female.
So yeah I laughed, just as hard as I laughed about that guy with his .50 cal
It`s called "Schadenfreude" and it`s only a question of time before libtards declare  Schadenfreude-laughter as a hate crime....just like anything else that bruises their narcissistic  ego. 

Almost all of Canada and the northern States have been at under -30 for most of the time this fall and winter. So we don`t mind when these outside green, inside red AGW watermelon barrages backfire.


----------



## polarbear (Mar 3, 2014)

Again, I`m not surprised at all, that cheese-head prophet Abe the 3rd served his whine to complement his head cheese.
For cheese heads like him even the slightest dose of reality is a threat to their sorry existence.
Every time another AGW myth withers away under closer scrutiny he either does that,... or the consensus chicken orchestra thing.
Let`s see what he does with this one:
Frigid South Pole atmosphere reveals flaw in global circulation models


> CHAMPAIGN, Ill.  --  Atmospheric measurements made at Earth's geographic poles provide a   convenient way of validating and calibrating global circulation models.   Such measurements also might provide some of the first conclusive   evidence of global change in the middle and upper atmospheres. But new   data shows that the current models are wrong: Temperatures over the   South Pole are much colder in winter than scientists had anticipated.
> 
> Gardner's group  was the  first to make upper atmosphere temperature measurements over  the South  Pole. From December 1999 until October 2001, the scientists  operated a  laser radar (lidar) system at the Amundsen-Scott South Pole  Station. By  combining the lidar data with balloon measurements of the  troposphere  and lower stratosphere, the scientists recorded  temperatures from the  surface to an altitude of about 70 miles.
> 
> ...


My guess is that he`ll seek shelter in his usual 97 % "skepticalscinence.org"  turtle shell


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 3, 2014)

LOL Polar.......97% FTMFL right here >>>>


Report: DC's green-approved buildings using more energy | The Daily Caller


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 3, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> LOL Polar.......97% FTMFL right here >>>>
> 
> 
> Report: DC's green-approved buildings using more energy | The Daily Caller



Here's the Chicken McNugget in that one.. 



> But while it understands the risks, the D.C. government continues to mandate the ratings for public buildings  and get cash from the program.
> 
> The city has collected $5.2 million in permit fees from the program since 2010.
> 
> ...



It's a PR trophy granted for a price by the local govt.. AND the kickbacks from the "green" vendors that are selling all types of harebrained appliances and materials that don't actually save any energy.. Like my Govt designed heat pump, that's been running for 36 hours straight because it doesn't DO ANYTHING when the temp is below freezing..


----------



## polarbear (Mar 3, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> LOL Polar.......97% FTMFL right here >>>>
> 
> 
> Report: DC's green-approved buildings using more energy | The Daily Caller



That green shit ideology is  just another  fad and like the fads of the past it won`t survive the test of time either. 
Libtards still believe "the meek shall inherit the earth", because in their mind it`s their loving mommy that they protect from the rest of us evil doers.
The reality is that "mommy" does not care and does not hesitate to kill off the meek. This green  earth worship religion can`t reconcile the fact that nature is oblivious to their veggie eating and tree-hugging life style. 
Therefore  a  cathastrophy can`t be natural and must be blamed on man...and if there hasn`t been a cathastrophy lately then they`ll invent or predict one...  
Survival of the fittest is how the real world works and that always will prevail. This is what`s in store for the meek Chicken Little, "Henny Penny":

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89tnJquFXFY"]Halal live poultry - YouTube[/ame]

If Chicken Little Abe feels threatened by that video as well then he should refrain from watching this video, because he might faint and never eat chicken again...I`m a meat eater and can also face the fact that you have to kill something before you get to eat it....if "it" is meat. 
It takes  Chicken Little libtard-bird brains to believe that they could scare rational people witless...all in vain, but they keep trying just the same.

Henny Penny - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> *Henny Penny*, also known as *Chicken Licken* or *Chicken Little*, is a folk tale with a moral in the form of a cumulative tale about a chicken  who believes the world is coming to an end. The phrase "The sky is  falling!" features prominently in the story, and has passed into the  English language as a common idiom indicating a hysterical or mistaken belief that disaster is imminent.


----------



## polarbear (Mar 3, 2014)

LW-IR has no problem radiating through miles of air with 380 ppm CO2 in it.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntDKpUSaLwk"]Apache Helicopter Night Vision in Iraq - Visão Noturna do Helicoptero Apache no Iraque - YouTube[/ame]
The Climate Chicken Littles like to cite their "radiative imbalance" which they say is caused by the greenhouse gas effect with just 10 meters of air & CO2, but always lump it with water vapor as "total greenhouse gas effect" in W/m^2 and never CO2 by itself, which would then have to be in *Watts per m^2* *and per µm*....not just watts/m^2
The only part of the spectrum that matters if CO2 is the culprit would be the 15 µm band....and that`s the problem which is being glossed over.
CO2 is in fact the predominant IR  absorbing gas at  that particular wavelength, but it also does not care from where the IR came from and absorbs as much 15 µm IR coming from the sun and preventing it to warm the ground as it does to 1/2 of the 15 µm IR the ground radiates up.
So the question is, does a 288 deg K object radiate more IR at that wavelength than the sun radiates down  at 5800 deg K.
And the answer is of course not...
So if the CO2 absorption "radiative imbalance" is cancelled out at that particular (15 µm) band, why is there a "greenhouse gas effect" at all?
It is a fact that SW light which does reach the ground through all that CO2 and is not reflected is down-converted to LW.
..which is then partially absorbed by the entire mixture of "green house gasses":






To which I reply f@<& that,.... show me the CO2 specific *watts per m^2 per µm* *for the CO2* *without lumping it with *water vapor as a "greenhouse gas" effect in watts per m^2.
It`s not as if that could not be measured...and it has been:


> *[FONT=Arial, Geneva][SIZE=+4]The Climate Catastrophe
> [/SIZE][SIZE=+3]- A Spectroscopic Artifact?[/SIZE][/FONT]*
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Geneva]by   *[SIZE=+1]Dr. Heinz Hug[/SIZE]*[/FONT]
> ...


The amount of IR "back radiation" *which can be solely attributed to CO2 * is miniscule.
The guys that got hosed by that Apache pilot, who had no trouble seeing their body-IR through a mile of air with 380 ppm CO2 found out the hard way that this thin 15 µm CO2 band offered no more shielding than a hydro-wire does during a down pour


----------



## IanC (Mar 4, 2014)

this is a very important concept, especially for the tropics. the energy loss choked off by extra CO2 doesnt go back into the surface, instead it goes into evaporation and convection which produces clouds. either the clouds form earlier than they would have, or there are more clouds formed, but either way or combination of ways, produces more shortwave leaving the atmosphere to balance out the reduced longwave. CERES data appear to support this.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 4, 2014)

More k00k losing.........

Coldest day in Washington DC in......ready for this......141 years!!!!


Another blast of arctic air follows latest snow - DC News FOX 5 DC WTTG


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 4, 2014)

In Atlantic City New Jersey.......coldest March day since the 1800's!!!!

Atlantic City, New Jersey - Coldest March Temp since 1800s!!


Oh Boy.......the news just keeps getting better and better for the fascist phoney AGW bozo's.


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 5, 2014)

polarbear said:


> The Climate Chicken Littles like to cite their "radiative imbalance" which they say is caused by the greenhouse gas effect with just 10 meters of air & CO2, but always lump it with water vapor as "total greenhouse gas effect" in W/m^2 and never CO2 by itself, which would then have to be in *Watts per m^2* *and per µm*....not just watts/m^2
> The only part of the spectrum that matters if CO2 is the culprit would be the 15 µm band....and that`s the problem which is being glossed over.
> CO2 is in fact the predominant IR  absorbing gas at  that particular wavelength, but it also does not care from where the IR came from and absorbs as much 15 µm IR coming from the sun and preventing it to warm the ground as it does to 1/2 of the 15 µm IR the ground radiates up.
> So the question is, does a 288 deg K object radiate more IR at that wavelength than the sun radiates down  at 5800 deg K.
> ...



The arguments by you and Hug are pretty solid.. But you have to remember that the IPCC is claiming only about 1.5W/m2 forcing increase over the past several decades. (The 4.3W/m2 cited probably includes all of the Magical Moron Multipliers for "climate sensitivity") That's a REALLY REALLY small percentage of the 390 LW surface emissions.. (0.4%).. And like you said when IR Down is measured it is INITIALLY including water vapor --- although YOU CAN take a reading in an actual desert at night. And I'm sure it's been done as well as ATTEMPTING to control for H20 vapor content. 

So this 0.17% doubling diff sounds awfully small -- but it is still about 0.66W/m2 of the 390.
And that is why FLIR imaging has no problem with absorption. BECAUSE it's a small percentage. A heavy fog or rainstorm might be problematic. But not a trace gas.. 

If the Hug numbers are correct, then the sensitivity of CO2 doubling to temperature rules of thumb are wrong. *The answer is probably in between if the OTHER absorption bands of CO2 are not FULLY saturated at the doubling. Since they STILL contribute "something" to the GHouse. *

I have NO IDEA what they do in those LW TOA graphs with regard to REFLECTED longwave and attempts to separate that.. But that's the OTHER end of the Key measurement to verify the balance. MAYBE -- they can take nighttime measurements only.. But again --- with the TINY numbers we're trying to verify --- estimation and bad attempts to normalize and control the CO2 contribution ain't gonna be accurate enough.. 

BTW -- In the caption to the Bottom figure -- where does the 32W/m2 come from?


----------



## Wyld Kard (Mar 5, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vx-t9k7epIk]I'm A Denier - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MDiver (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm not going to wade through 2000+ replies on this topic, but will say this.
This we do know:  
Glaciers worldwide are dwindling/disappearing.
The polar ice cap is indeed melting and nations oil companies are rushing to cash in on that.
Drought and forest fires are on the increase.
So, my stance?
Big deal.  Forget about it.  Humans are nothing more than parasites on the planet anyway.  Over the next few hundred years we'll get slowly roasted out of existence and good riddance.  Hopefully, something better will come along.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 5, 2014)

MDiver said:


> I'm not going to wade through 2000+ replies on this topic, but will say this.
> This we do know:
> Glaciers worldwide are dwindling/disappearing.
> The polar ice cap is indeed melting and nations oil companies are rushing to cash in on that.
> ...





Holy fuck.....always wondered how the uber k00ks find their way into this nether-region of the internet? We've seen the America haters......now we have human species haters!!
Awesome........go live in Siberia s0n.......happy now!!!


Anyway.....back to topic......


Why, if the science is settled, do the scientists keep screwing around with the data?


Articles: IPCC 's Bogus Evidence for Global Warming


----------



## Kosh (Mar 7, 2014)

And not one AGW cultists has been able to prove even one link that has datasets with source that proves CO2 controls climate.


----------



## Kosh (Mar 7, 2014)

Kosh said:


> And not one AGW cultists has been able to prove even one link that has datasets with source that proves CO2 controls climate.





> Sick a black mans dick, you effin piece of shit!



Here is the neg I get from one Mathew who has not been able to provide one link to any datasets with source code that proves CO2 control climate. Then posts on my visitors wall (which I deleted) more troll like behavior.

The skeptics of the AGW cult religion must be winning if I get something like this from a far left Obama drone who does not believe in actual science.

Understand Mathew you have a neg coming your way.

I am willing to discuss actual real science with anyone, but AGW has been proven not to be actual science.

BTW: Mathew I am to the right of you just because you are so far to the left.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 7, 2014)

Major headline in DRUDGE right now >>>

*2,628 Record Cold Temps -- in Last 7 Days...*

= more nutter losing.


Heres the link to make us laugh >>>


Record Cold outnumbering Record Warm temps in U.S.



Of course, the k00k response is........"well, but look at Australia where it is 1 degree warmer......".......as if the cold in the US doesn't matter.


But it does to the tens of millions with a frozen nut sack this past week. Ask them about Australia.


----------



## Kosh (Mar 7, 2014)

Focus: Simulations Strengthen Earth&#8217;s Magnetic-Field/Climate Connection

Physics - Simulations Strengthen Earth?s Magnetic-Field/Climate Connection

More proof that AGW is just a religion not based on science.


----------



## polarbear (Mar 7, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> MDiver said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not going to wade through 2000+ replies on this topic, but will say this.
> ...



Twisted psychos like him are the reason why we might need the same kind of security screens around schools & kindergartens as we have in airports.

I wonder how far he would get in an airport, if he would wear a t-shirt with a "humans are nothing more than parasites" logo.

As long as there are anonymous psychos like that on the loose, I don`t mind at all if the NSA tracks and stores everybody's internet activities.

This guy sounds a lot like that "numan" AGW preacher, who used to hang around the enviro- forum last year and is another prime example what kind of people flock around this new people hater religion.


----------



## Kosh (Mar 7, 2014)

It is often reported that the temperature of the earth is higher the past 20 years than it has ever been in history. This is simply not true, nor has it ever been. Hundreds of research studies using ice cores, pollen sedimentation, tree rings, etc. have shown that there were dozens of periods in the past 11,000 years (generally called the Holocene period) that earth's temperature was significantly warmer than it is today. Earth's temperature was very much warmer at least four times during the current interglacial period. The polar bears did just fine during those warmer periods.






More at: Graphs n' Charts


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 8, 2014)

To the AGW k00ks.......the historical temperatures never happened. They are irrelevant.


Meanwhile, it is positively balmy here in New York this morning at 6:30am.......36 degrees. Like a damn heat wave. Might get up to 48......bring it. While state has been encased in snow/ice for the past 9 weeks.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 8, 2014)

classic.........


----------



## Kosh (Mar 8, 2014)

The United Nations Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change (IPCC), the media, and Al Gore repeatedly say that the science of global warming is settled and that only a radical fringe group of corporate-sponsored scientists disagree with the scientific consensus that man is causing global warming. Over $50 billion has been spent to support that believe. However, even as far back as 2003 a  survey was conducted among all climate scientists (those actually having climate PhDs and working specifically on climate issues) showed that there was barely a majority, let alone a consensus that man was causing global warming. When the question was asked, "was the scientific debate about climate change over," less than half of the respondents agreed with the question. An equal number disagreed. This is far from a consensus among scientists who can actually speak to the issue. 






More at: http://www.globalwarmingclassroom.info/Lesson2_graphs.htm


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 8, 2014)

The "science is settled" narrative has and always will be total nonsense. If you have half a brain you know this to be true.


The models are wrong | Behind The Black



Anyway......if the science is settled and there is a consensus, why then do they keep screwing with the data??


Articles: IPCC 's Bogus Evidence for Global Warming




Either way........the AGW nutty-asses are losing huge!!! This thread has amply displayed that 100X over. This "consensus" science is not impacting the real world.......and that's the bottom line. Green energy, for all the fanfare and PR from the msm continues to be a fringe energy market and ALL projections have this lasting for decades.


The skeptics continue to *win big* and there isn't dick the AGW k00ks can do about it.


----------



## Roguewave (Mar 9, 2014)

polarbear said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > MDiver said:
> ...



Our friend, Mr. MDiver, is not an isolated case. Viewing humans as the parasite to be exterminated is a mainstream view in the misanthropic environmentalist community:


"My three main goals would be to reduce human population to&#8232; about 100 million worldwide, destroy the industrial infrastructure&#8232; and see wilderness, with its full complement of species,&#8232; returning throughout the world." &#8232;-Dave Foreman,&#8232;co-founder of Earth First! 

"Mankind is the most dangerous, destructive, selfish &#8232;and unethical animal on the earth."&#8232;- Michael Fox,&#8232;vice-president of The Humane Society &#8232;&#8232;&#8232;

"Humans on the Earth behave in some ways like a&#8232;pathogenic micro-organism, or like the cells of a tumor."&#8232;- Sir James Lovelock,&#8232;Healing Gaia&#8232;&#8232;

&#8232;"The Earth has cancer&#8232; and the cancer is Man."&#8232;- Club of Rome,&#8232;Mankind at the Turning Point

"A total population of 250-300 million people, &#8232;a 95% decline from present levels, would be ideal."&#8232;- Ted Turner,&#8232;founder of CNN and major UN donor&#8232;

"... the resultant ideal sustainable population is hence&#8232; more than 500 million but less than one billion."&#8232;- Club of Rome,&#8232;Goals for Mankind

"One America burdens the earth much more than &#8232;twenty Bangladeshes. This is a terrible thing to say. &#8232;In order to stabilize world population, we must eliminate &#8232;350,000 people per day. It is a horrible thing to say,&#8232; but it's just as bad not to say it."&#8232;- Jacques Cousteau,&#8232;UNESCO Courier&#8232;

"If I were reincarnated I would wish to be returned to earth&#8232; as a killer virus to lower human population levels."&#8232;- Prince Philip, Duke of Edinburgh, patron of the World Wildlife Fund&#8232;

"Childbearing should be a punishable crime against &#8232;society, unless the parents hold a government license.&#8232; All potential parents should be required to use&#8232;contraceptive chemicals, the government issuing &#8232;antidotes to citizens chosen for childbearing."&#8232; - David Brower, &#8232;first Executive Director of the Sierra Club&#8232;

The only way of saving the world may be for industrial civilization to collapse, deliberately seek poverty, and set levels of mortality. - Maurice Strong quoted in The National Review Magazine, 9/1/1997

"The only hope for the world is to make sure there is not another&#8232; United States. We can't let other countries have the same &#8232;number of cars, the amount of industrialization, we have in the US. &#8232;We have to stop these Third World countries right where they are."&#8232;- Michael Oppenheimer,&#8232;Environmental Defense Fund&#8232;

"We must make this an insecure and inhospitable place &#8232;for capitalists and their projects. We must reclaim the roads and &#8232;plowed land, halt dam construction, tear down existing dams, &#8232;free shackled rivers and return to wilderness &#8232;millions of acres of presently settled land."&#8232;- David Foreman, &#8232;co-founder of Earth First! 

...heres what Maurice Strong actually said, in his autobiography, in a section described as a  report to the shareholders, Earth Inc, dated 2031:  And experts have predicted that the reduction of the human population may well continue to the point that those who survive may not number more than the 1.61 billion people who inhabited the Earth at the beginning of the 20th century. A consequence, yes, of death and destruction  but in the end a glimmer of hope for the future of our species and its potential for regeneration. - Maurice Strong, guiding force behind the I.P.C.C.'s formation

The NYTs Thomas J. Friedman in 2011 while visiting Taiwan said. Im gonna tell you a secret. Dont let anybody else know, he said. There are too many Americans in the world today. &#8232;&#8232;It is a blessing that so many people in the world can live like Americans, Friedman said, but the good Lord did not design our planet for this many Americans.

Viewing capitalism as an economic system that is inherently harmful to the natural environment, John Holdren (Pres. Obama's chosen chief science advisor) and Paul Ehrlich in 1973 called for a massive campaign  to de-develop the United States and other Western nations in order to conserve energy and facilitate growth in underdeveloped countries. De-development, they said, means bringing our economic system into line with the realities of ecology and the world resource situation. By de-development, they elaborated, we mean lower per-capita energy consumption, fewer gadgets, and the abolition of planned obsolescence.

Indeed, it has been concluded that compulsory population-control laws, even including laws requiring compulsory abortion, could be sustained under the existing Constitution if the population crisis became sufficiently severe to endanger the society. It would even be possible to require pregnant single women to marry or have abortions, perhaps as an alternative to placement for adoption, depending on the society. Adding a sterilant to drinking water or staple foods is a suggestion that seems to horrify people more than most proposals for involuntary fertility control. Indeed, this would pose some very difficult political, legal, and social questions, to say nothing of the technical problems. No such sterilant exists today, nor does one appear to be under development. To be acceptable, such a substance would have to meet some rather stiff requirements: it must be uniformly effective, despite widely varying doses received by individuals, and despite varying degrees of fertility and sensitivity among individuals; it must be free of dangerous or unpleasant side effects; and it must have no effect on members of the opposite sex, children, old people, pets, or livestock. - John Holdren & Paul Ehrlich in their co-authored 1977 book, entitled Ecoscience

 Complex technology of any sort is an assault on human dignity. It would be little short of disastrous for us to discover a source of clean, cheap, abundant energy, because of what we might do with it.- Amory Lovins, Rocky Mountain Institute

 The prospect of cheap fusion energy is the worst thing that could happen to the planet.- Jeremy Rifkin, Greenhouse Crisis Foundation

 Giving society cheap, abundant energy would be the equivalent of giving an idiot child a machine gun.- Prof Paul Ehrlich, Stanford University

 We have been so drunk with this desire to produce and consume more and more whatever the cost to the environment that we're on a totally unsustainable path. I am not going to rest easy until I have articulated in every possible forum the need to bring about major structural changes in economic growth and development. Rajendra Pachauri, Head of IPCC

My own doubts came when DDT was introduced. In Guyana, within two years, it had almost eliminated malaria. So my chief quarrel with DDT, in hindsight, is that it has greatly added to the population problem.  Alexander King, founder of the Malthusian Club of Rome

I suspect that eradicating small pox was wrong. It played an important part in balancing ecosystems.  John Davis, editor of Earth First! Journal

Human beings, as a species, have no more value than slugs.  John Davis, editor of Earth First! Journal

The extinction of the human species may not only be inevitable but a good thing.This is not to say that the rise of human civilization is insignificant, but there is no way of showing that it will be much help to the world in the long run.  Economist editorial

We advocate biodiversity for biodiversitys sake. It may take our extinction to set things straight/  David Foreman, Earth First!

Phasing out the human race will solve every problem on earth, social and environmental.  Dave Forman, Founder of Earth First!

If radical environmentalists were to invent a disease to bring human populations back to sanity, it would probably be something like AIDS.  Earth First! Newsletter

Human happiness, and certainly human fecundity, is not as important as a wild and healthy planetsSome of us can only hope for the right virus to come along.  David Graber, biologist, National Park Service

The collective needs of non-human species must take precedence over the needs and desires of humans.  Dr. Reed F. Noss, The Wildlands Project

If I were reincarnated, I would wish to be returned to Earth as a killer virus to lower human population levels.  Prince Phillip, World Wildlife Fund
Cannibalism is a radical but realistic solution to the problem of overpopulation.  Lyall Watson, The Financial Times, 15 July 1995

"The extinction of the human species may not&#8232; only be inevitable but a good thing."&#8232;- Christopher Manes, Earth First!&#8232;

"Environmentalists, who have long espoused a version of humankind as an energy-powered cancer on the Earth, see greenhouse-gas controls as a way to starve out the tumor of humanity.... Temperance fiends of all stripes  whove hated fossil fuels, cars, large houses, urban sprawl, highways, rich people, fat people, industrial economies, airplanes, meat consumption, non-recycled paper, and just about everything else that might make someone smile  see energy rationing via greenhouse-gas controls as the answer to their prayers." &#8232;~~ Kenneth Green &#8232;

==============================================================

One of the surprising privileges of intellectuals is that they are free to be scandalously asinine without harming their reputation. - Eric Hoffer


----------



## HenryBHough (Mar 9, 2014)

Tell ya what.....

Tell me all about Global Warming if/when the Northeast experiences even Spring, let alone Summer.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 9, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> Tell ya what.....
> 
> Tell me all about Global Warming if/when the Northeast experiences even Spring, let alone Summer.






LMAO.......

These uber-progressives.......you are talking seriously touched individuals. 90%.....minimum......in the country would consider them severe mental cases.

I am glad they exist however.........they have followers, some of whom lurk in this forum, and dang if I don't get a hoot out of making fun of them.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Mar 9, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > Tell ya what.....
> ...



So what you're saying is if you support the nws, nasa or noaa = you're mentally fucked up in the head.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 9, 2014)

Matthew said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > HenryBHough said:
> ...






s0n....anybody who says THIS >>> ( or any of the other statements in Rougewaves post above )

*&#8226;&#8220;The only way of saving the world may be for industrial civilization to collapse, deliberately seek poverty, and set levels of mortality.&#8221; - Maurice Strong quoted in The National Review Magazine, 9/1/1997*


is exceedingly mentally disturbed.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 9, 2014)

Anyway.....back to the WINNING >>>


Looks like the alarmist assholes are doing it again......ignoring critical data that is not conforming to the established narrative >>>

Climate alarmists ignore critical data | TheGazette



If it doesn't conform, it doesn't exist!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 10, 2014)

Polar Vortex = more coal!!!


Why?


Because its necessary, that's why!!!



Polar Vortex Emboldens Industry to Push Old Coal Plants: Energy - Businessweek



In Germany too........dirty coal making a huge comeback >>>

In Europe, Dirty Coal Makes a Comeback - Businessweek



Why?


Because its necessary!!!



Sticking the folks with HUGE-ASS electric bills due to green energy gets your ass fired if you are a politician. Only the climate nutters think its just fine to stick consumers with mega-high electric bills. They don't give a fuck.........the agenda is more important!!!



Germans loved green energy..........until they started getting their electric bills.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 10, 2014)

Virgin Airlines CEO says, "Deniers get out of the way......get out of our stock!!!"

Richard Branson: Global warming deniers ?get out of our way? | The Daily Caller



Guess what Mr Mr Branson?


We're not going anywhere.......and nobody cares about your stoopid stock anyway. And by the way.......how much do you have invested in green energy Mr Branson? Nobody cares about Virgin Airways.


This new corporate involvement is the newest scheme to get people to pay attention. But......nobody is caring as evidenced here in this thread 100X over.


----------



## polarbear (Mar 10, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> *Virgin Airlines CEO says, "Deniers get out of the way......get out of our stock!!!"
> *
> Richard Branson: Global warming deniers ?get out of our way? | The Daily Caller
> 
> ...


He might get his wish sooner that he`ld like:


> *Virgin Australia dips to $84 million loss despite revenue rise*





> Since it started flying out of San Francisco in August 2007, Virgin has lost $675 million
> Already one of the smaller airlines  at 53 airplanes, it is not even a  tenth the size of the big carriers  it seemed destined to remain  boutique, if it survived at all.


That`s just a sample, the rest of it is just more of the same:



> *Virgin invested an initial $200m in VMU in October 2001, and withdraw that    money in 2005 in a refinancing.*
> A Virgin Group spokesman said the sale follows our group strategy of selling    our more mature mobile businesses, and allows us to invest in growth areas    like Virgin Mobile India.
> Analyst Walter Piecyk of Pali Research argues that the reasons behind the sale    were somewhat less positive, however, saying: "We believe Virgin Mobile    felt compelled to sell because its customer base was declining, the pre-paid    space is getting much more competitive *and it faced a $100 million debt    maturity at the end of next year."  *





> British author Tom Bower calculated in his new book, _Branson, Behind the Mask_,  *that the entrepreneur had lost $300m in failed green investments* and  used the British Virgin Islands to hide his accounts in a succession of  11 companies. "He, most unusually, invested his own money and has lost  most of it; and all his claims have proved to be wrong  namely: peak  oil, oil prices, Virgin's use of alternative fuels and the potential  profits," Bower said. The author accused Branson of not understanding  the science or human costs of biofuels, and latching on to green  businesses for political motives and profit, rather than for  environmental reasons. "He embraced environmentalism and aligned himself  with Clinton and Gore, to get on the top table of US and British  politics," said Bower.


And this scam is just more of the same:


> Moskito is Sir Richard Branson's  number two Caribbean island, but it will soon be his new family  complex. It is just over a mile from Necker island, which he bought in  his 20s for £250,000 and *now rents for £40,000 a night.*
> Both  islands are eco-trophies for Britain's best-known entrepreneur, but his  plans to ditch the use of diesel power and to generate electricity from  wind and solar
> 
> Necker and Moskito will be 75-80% converted to use renewable energy  and become working models for how other islands could cut expensive  diesel imports, while all Caribbean governments will be offered a  technical and financial blueprint on how to switch, by US energy  thinktank the Rocky Mountain Institute and Branson's green business group, Carbon War Room.
> ...


*£40,000 rent for 1 night. That`s how politically correct assholes like Branson brush off the "99% ers":*





who are supposed to buy tickets on Virgin airlines jets because :



> Virgin is supporting the development of these fuels through a  number of avenues including: engaging and supporting promising biofuel  projects; working with the government to encourage funding of essential  research and address scale-up issues; supporting and working with the  aviation industry and biofuel supply chain on shared issues; and  supporting the development of a robust biofuel sustainability standard  for our region.


Anyways, there is no shortage of suckers and people like Branson and Apple`s CEO Tim Cook count on it


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 10, 2014)

polarbear said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > *Virgin Airlines CEO says, "Deniers get out of the way......get out of our stock!!!"
> ...






The AGW k00ks hate the .1%ers unless they are waving the climate crusader flag!! Fucking phoney assholes........as much character as a small soap dish. Ghey


----------



## polarbear (Mar 11, 2014)

?Record temperatures? placed in context with station history | Watts Up With That?








> The blue markers indicate the original 200 stations with the most  complete records. The additional 224 stations are with less complete  records are shown in the green markers. These help fill in the gaps.
> 
> The files and layouts are located here:
> Index of /ftp/us_recordtemps/sta424
> ...


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 11, 2014)

Im laughing......Polar Bear once again dishing out viscious groin kicks to the AGW nutters.......clearly displaying how much lying goes into the presentation of the data from the religion.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 11, 2014)

Almost *58,000* views of this thread!!!


Are we having fun yet????


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 11, 2014)

Back to the winning.......


*Fracking is turning the US into a bigger oil producer than Saudi Arabia *

Fracking is turning the US into a bigger oil producer than Saudi Arabia - Americas - World - The Independent




The fascist AGW climate crusaders talk about the 97% consensus......but looks to me like nobody is caring. Green energy is still a laughable joke.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 12, 2014)

Sometimes, we are very lucky to see at an early stage, the consequences of idiot public policy.......and California is a model of incompetence and epic fAiL. The state is, in a word, a joke.

And her we see the disaster of embracing energy strategy that is green = the imminent rolling blackouts!!! These cheesedicks throw billions at green energy, and still cant keep the lights on >>>



Rolling Blackouts Hit California Again - ABC News



You want to embrace green energy.......solar......wind.......in your area!!! Cool......but be ready to spend some time in the dark at a moments notice.


Happy now!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 12, 2014)

US Having Its Coldest Six Month Period Since 1912 | Real Science


no narrative needed!!!



Maybe this thread should say, "ALL WINNING......ALL THE TIME!!!"


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 12, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Sometimes, we are very lucky to see at an early stage, the consequences of idiot public policy.......and California is a model of incompetence and epic fAiL. The state is, in a word, a joke.
> 
> And her we see the disaster of embracing energy strategy that is green = the imminent rolling blackouts!!! These cheesedicks throw billions at green energy, and still cant keep the lights on >>>
> 
> ...




BZZZZZZT ! Time-out..... 



> Gov. Gray Davis has committed $2.7 billion for power purchases, which will be repaid when the state issues an estimated $10 billion in revenue bonds approved for less expensive, longer-term power contracts in May.



That jerk has been out of office for a decade at least.. Did you go thru the Skeptic Peer Review Committee on this one ???????


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 12, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes, we are very lucky to see at an early stage, the consequences of idiot public policy.......and California is a model of incompetence and epic fAiL. The state is, in a word, a joke.
> ...





timestamp fail

Still.....the grid in California is very fragile


Power struggle: Green energy versus a grid that's not ready - Los Angeles Times



Hey.....next time, better run it through the Skeptic Peer Review Process.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 14, 2014)

Why no matter what discussion goes on about CO2 and melting icebergs, COAL will continue to be a giant >>>>>


This Coal Giant is Fighting Back



Which means the AGW k00ks are losing.


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 15, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



Well THAT one certainly redeems the minor slip up.. Looks like California is determined to be the first state in the nation to blow up it's power grid.. Paying folks NOT to produce power is something that state cannot afford...


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 15, 2014)

Heres more epic k00k losing for the AGW nutters boys..........

Turns out, the IPCC calls BS on the phoney links being made by the AGW kooks with this California drought........and even the New York Times was calling BS on it last week >>>


http://www.nytimes.com/2014/03/09/opinion/sunday/global-warming-not-always.html?ref=opinion&_r=2



*ZERO links to global warming*, which of course, anybody with half a brain knew. Just another in the long, long list of AGW cons........desperate assholes snatching anything for the cause that is going so horribly wrong after 20+ years.




not winning


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 20, 2014)

So.....how many times over the last 10 years or so did every single AGW zealot on here state that the hurricanes were going to go off the hook bigger and more frequent??


Number of hurricanes reaches 30-year low | The Daily Caller

Big time fAiL......again........another of the dozens of tall tales the AGW radicals have told over the years to scare the legions of hopelessly duped. It was no more snow.......epic droughts........tornado's........floods.........fires.........hurricanes.

Who the fuck can be wrong SO MANY TIMES and still have any degree of credibility?


The global warming k00ks can.......with the endless support of the msm, that show!!!


People with half a brain realize..........its a ruse and always has been.




*EDIT*>>*Has anybody ever noticed, that not one single regular AGW alarmist in this forum has ever, ever taken ownership of the massive amount of false projections that have taken place over the last few years??*??<<*EDIT*


----------



## polarbear (Mar 21, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> So.....how many times over the last 10 years or so did every single AGW zealot on here state that the hurricanes were going to go off the hook bigger and more frequent??
> 
> 
> Number of hurricanes reaches 30-year low | The Daily Caller
> ...




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hcz0NwtU7Q]UN delegate: Global warming means longer, colder winters - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 21, 2014)

Ground Control to Winner One.. We have confirmed the score and you are cleared to go for 
3000 posts and 60,000 views.. Send us a selfie when you arrive.... 

You gotta post the news from yesterday about Angela Merkel PLEADING with the US to frack them some
natural gas.. Time to bail out the wind/solar geniuses??


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 21, 2014)

Any questions about that interview PBear? Other than does SHE VOTE on IPCC issues??


----------



## polarbear (Mar 21, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> Any questions about that interview PBear? Other than does SHE VOTE on IPCC issues??



The only "IPCC issues" she addressed lately were :


> *Fracking für die Freiheit*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Translation
Fracking for freedom 
The crimean crisis forces Germany to rethink their green energy policy.
Aside from the green party fraction in the Bundestag (=Parliament) nobody not even the Social Democrats supports the idea any longer to transform Germany into a "*post industrial society*" which would indeed no longer require coal or nuclear power.

So there you have it. Somebody finally spelled it out, a "post industrial society" that`s what the greenies want.
But Germany opted for fracking and more coal mining.
I`m wondering when the American brethren of these freaks will finally also admit that it`s really a "post industrial society" what they want.
I wonder what kind of job opportunities are in a "post industrial society".
Perhaps goat milking, fruit and berry picking, beekeeping might be illegal because a "post industrial government" might consider that an industry.
Anyway "gnarlylove" and some of the other closet post industrial society members already live like that, or at least said so.


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 21, 2014)

polarbear said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Any questions about that interview PBear? Other than does SHE VOTE on IPCC issues??
> ...



Are we gonna let them Germans BEAT US to a "post-industrial" society?? HELL NO... 
We're bigger and smarter than they were.. We'll show them...


----------



## polarbear (Mar 21, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...




Then you better hurry up:


> *Arkansas / Nordex wind turbine plant to stop production and lay off*
> 
> 
> A $40 million wind turbine factory in northeast Arkansas that opened  in 2010 with plans to employ more than 700 people announced Friday it  would end production and lay off 40 workers.
> ...





> *Siemens laying off half its work force in Hutchinson*
> 
> 
> All told, 615 employees in Siemens&#8217; wind power business will lose  their jobs. Siemens said the change would primarily affect employees in  Iowa, Kansas and Florida.
> The company blamed several factors for the need to reduce its wind  power work force, including uncertainty about the future of the wind  production tax credit, due to expire at the end of the year.





> *                                 Turbine Trouble: Ill Wind Blows for German Offshore Industry*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@ Skookerasbil:
Before you read on swallow your coffee and put your cup down because it`ll crack you up:



> *For the time being, instead of producing energy, Riffgat is actually  consuming it.* *To prevent the rotors from corroding in the salty air,  they have to be supplied with electricity produced with diesel  generators.*





> *Union und SPD begraben die Energiewende*


The CSU and Social Demokrats bury the "Energiewende" because:


> Es geht um das Kardinalproblem von Sonnen- und Windenergie, die vom Wetter abhängige Fluktuation der Stromerzeugung. Das Jahr hat 8.760 Stunden, Windkraftanlagen produzieren aber nur an 1.530 Stunden mit voller Leistung, Photovoltaik-Anlagen gar nur an 980 Stunden. Zu allem Übel weiß niemand im Voraus, in welchen Stunden der grüne Strom ins Netz kommt, und in welchen nicht.


Translation
Germany`s wind turbines produce full power only for 1530 hours per year and photovoltaic only for 980 hours.
Adding to the problem is that nobody can predict when and how much power the "green energy" sources can supply to the main grid.

So as far as these "green jobs" are concerned Germany is already in the "post industrial" phase.
Maybe the US won`t be far behind because the libtards have been eagerly eating up the bullshit Joschka Fischer the founder of the "Green Party" was selling them at this MIT -ei presentation:
http://mit.tv/wNS4aw


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 21, 2014)

I beginning to think that Skooks may have a problem here.. I don't know if the Green holdouts are gonna LAST long enough for this thread to make 60,000 views.. I think I hear the fat lady warming up to sing...


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 22, 2014)

Arctic blast to hammer Midwest and east.........and its spring s0ns!!!


More AGW k00k losing>>>>


February-like Chill to Grip Midwest, East First Weekend of Spring



More "model" fail for the fascist AGW climate bullshitters.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 22, 2014)

w0w.....coming up on 60,000 views.......this thread.......by leaps and bounds the most prolific thread on this forum.


Obviously, lots of people come in here to check out stuff they aren't going to get in the regular msm.......like ever.......and that's what this thread provides.


Tip of the cap to SSDD, FlaCalTenn, Westwall, Bripat, Crusader Frank, Henry, ToddsPatriot, Helenahandbag, Polar Bear, Ian, Don't Taz and all the other skeptics who have come in here and provided dozens of links to clearly display that in 2014, the whole AGW effort has become laughable and is having virtually zero impact in the real world outside of the internet.


Thats called WINNING.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 25, 2014)

Relentless amounts of win..........

Very interesting article which essentially makes all the discussion about Co2 moot >>>

Lessons Learned from Germany?s Great Green Catastrophe - The American Interest



Just another of the many, many, many links on this thread which prove that there is a disconnect in the thinking of the AGW fascist climate crusaders between the science hobby of climate change and reality.

The world runs on fossil fuels........and nothing short of a 30 degree rise in temperatures WORLDWIDE at the same time for a period of 3 or 4 weeks is going to change that.


Place your bets s0ns!!!


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 25, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Relentless amounts of win..........
> 
> Very interesting article which essentially makes all the discussion about Co2 moot >>>
> 
> ...



Bless Bjorn Lomberg.. From the cite above.. 



> This means more and more money is going from the poor to the rich. Low-income tenants in the Ruhr area or Berlin are paying high energy prices to subsidise wealthy homeowners in Bavaria who put solar panels on their roofs.



Another "unintended side effect" of massive Green State involvement....


----------



## polarbear (Mar 25, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Relentless amounts of win..........
> ...



It`s almost as if there were a Soviet style information "iron curtain"   that curtails the facts what`s happening in Germany from reaching  those  Americans who succumbed to the IPCC brainwash and made it a centerpiece  of the liberal establishment.
To get the whole picture of this "Energiewende" disaster you would have  to be able to be fluent in German and those who are and make use of it  aren`t fooled any longer.
These would be American journalists and assorted analysts who`s business  it is to keep their clientele informed as best as possible.
Invariably they wind up being harassed and smeared by the liberal mob  for having done so. There is no need to name examples, because we can  see the same mob using the same methods here, to no avail neither here  nor in the general public. 
But that does not matter to any of them, they do it to deal with their  frustrations and bottled up hatred much the same as an infant deals with  emotional problems, throwing fits in public when they did not get what  they demanded.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jf9MM49qgIQ"]stupid kid throwing tantrum - YouTube[/ame]

The only difference  is that little brats  don`t make  posters for the occasion like the bigger brats do
http://cbswashington.files.wordpress.com/2014/03/whitehouse.jpg?w=620&h=349&crop=1


----------



## polarbear (Mar 26, 2014)

Reason


> *                                 Angebliche Panikmache: Führender Forscher verlässt Spitze des Welt-Klimarats*
> 
> *Richard Tol tritt aus Protest gegen Formulierungen im neuen  Welt-Klimareport zurück. Der Report drifte in Richtung Alarmismus,  moniert er empört. Ein Kollege macht ihm Vorwürfe.*


Translation
Richard Pol resigned in protest when he was chastised by colleagues for submitting his 30 page report which summarized that the IPCC`s impact predictions are exaggerated.
When he refused to withdraw his report the IPCC ruled that his submission was filed too late and decided to ignore it.
In a statement to the press Pol said that the new IPCC report still "drifts towards alarmism" and "panic making" even though the IPCC "down corrected" their economic impact predictions by a factor of 10 times of what it has been.
Previous IPCC predictions were based on the "Stern study" which stated that climate change will wipe out 1/5th of the global economy.

Typical isn`t it?
We laugh at elections in countries were a dictator or a (communist) party apparatus is "re-elected" with a 97% majority, using similar methods and intimidation to achieve consensus.
Yet there are elements in the Liberal camp which advocate:


> Lawrence Torcello  assistant professor of philosophy at Rochester  Institute of Technology, NY, writes in an essay at The Conversation that  climate scientists who fail to communicate the correct message about  global warming should face trial for criminal negligence


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 27, 2014)

How embarrassing is this for the AGW k00ks???


Coldest October-March In The US In 102 Years | Real Science



And Im laughing........the response is, "Look at Australia asshole?"


But nobody cares.


Like Ive been saying........virtually all of the threads in this forum are moot unless we see warming acorss the globe,.............otherwise its the typical cherry picking BS we've been seeing from the fascist alarmist nutters for almost 3 decades.

This morning in New York, the whole state woke up to freezing your balls off temperatures and its April....................what a joke. Since mid-October, all of the northeast has been frozen solid.......they are talking about skiiing in Killington Vt. well into June!!! What a joke...............keeps me laughing.


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 27, 2014)

PolarBear:

Thanks for that handy anti-consensus bomb about Richard Tol and the IPCC.
You had me baffled for a bit because your German is slipping. You translated Tol to Pol !!!!!!

This is just the beginning.. Because instead of just walking away from these farces, academics are 
speaking out and taking shots. The concept of "consensus" is almost dead... 

This did get very sparsely covered in European press. Our press is too corrupt and stupid to do the right thing.. 



> UK professor refuses to put his name to 'apocalyptic' UN climate change survey | Mail Online
> 
> UK professor refuses to put his name to 'apocalyptic' UN climate change survey that he claims is exaggerating the effects
> Prof Richard Tol said UN academics were exaggerating climate change
> ...


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 27, 2014)

Guess what else shows up under "Richard Tol" ??? This guy took the Cook 97% Consensus paper
to BITS.. Calling it "a load of nonsense"... Was having a running debate with the SkS Wizards of Snark who
produced this propanganda piece.. 



> Global Warming Alarmists Caught Doctoring '97-Percent Consensus' Claims - Forbes
> 
> 
> Global warming alarmist John Cook, founder of the misleadingly named blog site Skeptical Science, published a paper with several other global warming alarmists claiming they reviewed nearly 12,000 abstracts of studies published in the peer-reviewed climate literature. Cook reported that he and his colleagues found that 97 percent of the papers that expressed a position on human-caused global warming &#8220;endorsed the consensus position that humans are causing global warming.&#8221;
> ...



Seems like the worms are turning..


----------



## westwall (Mar 27, 2014)

polarbear said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...







Hey!  Where'd you find that video of gnarleylove?


----------



## polarbear (Mar 27, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> PolarBear:
> 
> Thanks for that handy anti-consensus bomb about Richard Tol and the IPCC.
> You had me baffled for a bit because your German is slipping. You translated Tol to Pol !!!!!!
> ...



Sorry about zat typo  , zat vill not heppen again...see my German is not slipping I still got the accent.
About the press,...the European press isn`t quite (yet?) as polarized along political lines especially not in Germany, where nobody wants another propaganda ministry, be it governmental or disguised  as  news media.
It` amazing how much is not reported by the media outside Europe and if it is then it`s with a left spin most of the time.
Back to the crumbling consensus.
You all know what a "whip" is in politics:


> A *whip* is an official in a political party whose primary purpose is to ensure party discipline in a legislature. Whips are a party's "enforcers", who typically offer inducements and threaten punishments for party members to ensure that they vote according to the official party policy.


(According to "mamooth" they don`t exist and are just another "conspiracy theory")


This asshole was one of the  IPCC`s chief whips:




First he tried the Hillary Clinton act:


> Floods of tears as climate change 'hard man' breaks down at summit
> He is known as the "hard man" of climate-change negotiation.
> 
> But  after 12 exhausting days of trying to reach a worldwide agreement on  reducing greenhouse gas emissions, it was suddenly all too much for Yvo  de Boer.
> ...


And when that doesn`t work :




> Yvo de Boer, the UN climate chief during the 2009 Copenhagen climate  change talks, said his conversations with scientists working on the next  report of the Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change suggested the  findings would be shocking.
> "*That report is going to scare the wits out of everyone,''* Mr  de Boer said in the only  scheduled interview of his visit to  Australia. "I'm confident those scientific findings *will create new  political momentum.*''


That`s what it`s really all about, it`s not about research and objective science....and that`s why scientists like Tol, who would like to keep it honest, but can`t walk away.
Boer on the other hand got a promotion:


> In 2011, Boer was appointed to chair the World Economic Forum's Global  Agenda Council on Climate Change. On March 3, 2014, it was announced  that he was appointed new Director General of the Global Green Growth Institute


----------



## polarbear (Mar 27, 2014)

westwall said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



I don`t think that was him (or her). Gnarly does not go to convenience stores (S)he lives on some sort of green acres plot with a "partner",   eats green and watches PBS (but only for the 4 Ivanpah-power hours from 10 to 14:00 ). 
But now that you mentioned that, I did find one:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOTflknQkzA"]"Man & Cow" Greener-Schnitzels - Episode 1 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 27, 2014)

polarbear said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > PolarBear:
> ...



That crying game must be a documented tactic of party leadership.. I'm sure you've seen our Speaker of the House (Boehner) start sniffling and tearing up... 
I think maybe deBoer actually knew the negotiations had failed at that point. I'd cry too if
I knew the world was not buying into the plan and I still had to waste my life lying about it...


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 28, 2014)

More k00k losing.

Canada's tar sands, "Plan B" might make Keystone irrelevant!!!! Can you say,,,,,,hugeness??!!!

1.1 million barrels/day hugeness!!!


Everybody's going to be buying cheap Canadian oil!!!



Really......does anybody really care about the "97% consensus"????


The answer is.........nope


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 28, 2014)

More fAiLiNg for the k00ks who tell us about the magic of wind power all the time!!!

The polar vortex moved in and wind power took a massive dump!!


Wind Choked When it was Needed Most



When I saw this, I laughed my balls off!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 28, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> More fAiLiNg for the k00ks who tell us about the magic of wind power all the time!!!
> 
> The polar vortex moved in and wind power took a massive dump!!
> 
> ...



The mental midgets in charge are gonna kill folks the next time this happens.. Perhaps 10s of thousands of frozen corpses.  Its not that funny.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 29, 2014)

In 2014, now its March setting records >>>

It was March misery in frigid northern, eastern USA



More k00k losing.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 31, 2014)

The real poop on green energy that the k00ks don't want you to know >>>


*Going Green A Luxury Good For Rich At Expense Of Poor* 
 03/27/2014 

Saving The Planet: It used to be said that socialism was the opium of the liberal intelligentsia. But now the drug of choice for the elite is environmentalism.

The dirty little secret of the modern green movement is that it's become a luxury good for the uber-rich who espouse policies  from carbon taxes to renewable energy standards to closing down coal plants  that impose high costs on poor people who can least afford to pay the green tab


Read More At Investor's Business Daily: Going Green Is A Luxury Good For The Rich At The Expense Of The Poor - Investors.com 
Follow us: @IBDinvestors on Twitter | InvestorsBusinessDaily on Facebook


Read More At Investor's Business Daily: Going Green Is A Luxury Good For The Rich At The Expense Of The Poor - Investors.com 
Follow us: @IBDinvestors on Twitter | InvestorsBusinessDaily on Facebook




Another reason..........*THE SKEPTICS ARE WINNING*


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 2, 2014)

Ooooops......have to make sure we keep things out of the realm of Disney in this forum!!!


----------



## SSDD (Apr 2, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey.....next time, better run it through the Skeptic Peer Review Process.



Far better and more trustworthy than the pal review system climate science has in place.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 3, 2014)

Hey SSDD......notice the AGW fascists have contacted each other and boycotted this thread. Typical liberal weenie stuff. If you're getting pwned, check out.

Important this thread serve as a resource for new forum members seeking information outside the rigged presentation of the msm.


----------



## theliq (Apr 3, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> More bad news for the climate crusading nutters.......
> 
> 
> Less people than *ever* believe in global warming!!!
> ...



They should,but we expect no better from the Yanks,who bury their heads up their ASSES  Butt Big Up to YOU for one of the most boring threads.YAWN ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 3, 2014)

theliq said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > More bad news for the climate crusading nutters.......
> ...






But winning!!!


And by the way.......nobody cares about Australia s0n!!


----------



## theliq (Apr 3, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



With a Jamaican Accent...... "Dats de ting with crazy baldheads,dem tink pollution a good ting but fe way forward is de way backward for dem,him Skook not realize him a fool."

Should keep you quite for a few hours........as I said,a boring YAWN.   steve


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 3, 2014)

theliq said:


> They should,but we expect no better from the Yanks,who bury their heads up their ASSES  Butt Big Up to YOU for one of the most boring threads.YAWN ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
> 
> With a Jamaican Accent...... "Dats de ting with crazy baldheads,dem tink pollution a good ting but fe way forward is de way backward for dem,him Skook not realize him a fool."
> 
> Should keep you quite for a few hours........as I said,a boring YAWN.   steve



Not as boring as Aussies trying for a Jamaican accent on-line. "De way forward" - dat be a fawty dolla load man.. Yuh nah hat nuttin.. 

That's the POINT of the thread.. Need a translation?? Really -- you have no clue of the way forward -- you live on a island..


----------



## westwall (Apr 3, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > They should,but we expect no better from the Yanks,who bury their heads up their ASSES  Butt Big Up to YOU for one of the most boring threads.YAWN ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
> ...







He's probably a Fosters drinker too....loser!


----------



## theliq (Apr 4, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > They should,but we expect no better from the Yanks,who bury their heads up their ASSES  Butt Big Up to YOU for one of the most boring threads.YAWN ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
> ...



Well a lot of people would differ even many Americans,the difference between you and I is ... you have never been to Jamaica or Australia.......and you never will


----------



## theliq (Apr 4, 2014)

westwall said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



There is NO SUCH LARGER SOLD IN AUSTRALIA by that name,it's just an advertising ploy for Dopeheads like you.....who do not live in reality.......so your ignorance deems all your prose REDUNDANT.........YOU FAIL...but keep trying to defeat theliq,so I can expose you for the total dumb asshole you surely are


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 4, 2014)

Interestingly, the Aussies went big time green a few years back and it was a fucking disaster......and the people threw the dicks out. The EU saw that and said, "Fuck....were not getting our asses thrown out. Fuck green......we're going back to coal!!"

Its all good.

And FlaCalTenn......Im thrilled any time we get a new AGW k00k in this forum.......this one evidently from Scratchmyassville, Australia!! They bang the kangaroo's down there right on the beach in broad daylight!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 4, 2014)

More k00k losing........

Check this shit out.......200 car coal trains in Africa >>>

Train as Long as Eight Eiffel Towers Tall Lifts South African Coal - Businessweek



Apparently, they are getting their new locomotives from China and they are beauts!!!



LMAO......read posts by the fascist AGW nutters and you'd think those trains were being filled with solar panels!!!!


----------



## polarbear (Apr 4, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Interestingly, the Aussies went big time green a few years back and it was a fucking disaster......and the people threw the dicks out. The EU saw that and said, "Fuck....were not getting our asses thrown out. Fuck green......we're going back to coal!!"
> 
> Its all good.
> 
> And FlaCalTenn......Im thrilled any time we get a new AGW k00k in this forum.......this one evidently from Scratchmyassville, Australia!! They bang the kangaroo's down there right on the beach in broad daylight!!



They aren`t just going back to coal but have increased their gas & oil imports.
Krim-Krise: Gazprom steigert Exporte nach Deutschland um 15 Prozent - SPIEGEL ONLINE


> *                                 Gazprom: Deutsche Gas-Importe aus Russland steigen rasant*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Translation
The amount of gas Germany is importing from Russia has increased rapidly.
Europe as a whole imported 43 billion cubic meters more than last year.
England`s gas imports rose by 30%.
>>>>>
This so called green "Energiewende"  has made not just Germany, but Europe as a whole even more dependent on Russia`s oil & gas.
You should think that "green energy" proponents and assorted armchair internet-hobby "engineers" should understand  the problems associated with wind & solar power by now. (it`s already been explained dozens of times)
They simply can`t grasp what it takes for a power on demand grid and why you need "spinning reserves" for every wind or solar system when it`s grid-tied.
Equally astonishing is the level of ignorance or unwillingness to accept reality:


> The government has high hopes for the expansion of offshore wind farms. But the construction sites are in a state of chaos:  Wind turbines off the North Sea island of Borkum are currently rotating  without being connected to the grid. The connection cable will probably  not be finished until next year. In the meantime, the turbines are  being run with diesel fuel to prevent them from rusting.
> In the current election campaign, the parties are blaming each other  for the disaster. Meanwhile, the federal government would prefer to  avoid discussing its energy policies entirely. "It exposes us to  criticism," says a government spokesman. "There are undeniably major  problems," admits a cabinet member.


German Offshore Wind Industry Goes from Boom To Bust - SPIEGEL ONLINE


> *From Boom to Bust*
> Until last year, the construction of wind farms was seen as an  opportunity to regenerate Germany's coast. Cities like Bremerhaven,  Cuxhaven and Emden, ailing for years in the wake of declines in the  shipbuilding and fishing industries, were booming. An estimated &#8364;1  billion ($1.3 billion) was invested in port facilities and factory  buildings, and some 10,000 jobs were supposedly created. In Cuxhaven  alone, the state of Lower Saxony invested &#8364;125 million ($165 million) in  the harbor. Each square meter of the wharf can now support 90 tons, so  that the turbine foundations can be loaded onto construction ships.
> Today, only seagulls are landing at the new harbor facility. The  grounds of Cuxhaven Steel Construction (CSC) cover an area of 70 soccer  fields, and in the middle is a large building, 270 meters long and 52  meters high. Until this spring, this is where foundations for the Bard  Offshore 1 wind farm, now being built about 100 kilometers off the  coast, were being welded together. CSC hasn't had any work since then,  and almost all of its 450 employees were laid off.


U.S. wind energy layoffs continue this week in Colorado and Iowa as federal policy uncertainty continues


> U.S. wind energy layoffs continue this week in Colorado and Iowa as federal policy uncertainty continues
> More jobs in American wind power were lost this week, this time in manufacturing facilities in Colorado and Iowa, in the absence of a policy signal only Congress can provide: extension of the Production Tax Credit, the policy driver behind the rapid growth in U.S. jobs and manufacturing since 2005.
> 
> Layoffs announced so far this week include:
> ...


More Layoffs For Major Wind Company · EarthFix · Oregon Public Broadcasting


> More Layoffs For Major Wind Company
> Vetas  says it will cut an additional 3,000 jobs by the end of 2013. That nearly doubles the number of jobs the wind turbine company had planned to eliminate. Most recently Vestas it would layoff 3,700 people by the end of 2012.


That has been  going on for over 2 years now, yet every other day a new thread like this pops up:


Old Rocks said:


> Wind Farms Flourish Across The U.S. As Interest In Renewable Energy Skyrockets
> 
> Wind energy is expected to make up about 4.6 percent of total U.S.  electric power generation by 2015, totaling about 77,000 megawatts of  wind power capacity nationwide, U.S. Energy Information Administration  data show. That&#8217;s up from 3 percent in 2012, when total U.S. wind power  generation capacity was about 60,000 megawatts. One megawatt of wind  power is enough energy to provide electricity to roughly 300 homes
> 
> *4.6% is a significant amount of power. And it is just the beginning.  In the meantime, solar is coming into the picture as the photovoltaic  prices continue to come down. Good possibility that over 50% of our  power will from non-fossil fuel sources by mid-century.*


----------



## HenryBHough (Apr 4, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> More k00k losing........
> 
> Check this shit out.......200 car coal trains in Africa >>>
> 
> Apparently, they are getting their new locomotives from China and they are beauts!!!




Sidebar about those locomotives.

China has the world's most powerful locomotives.  That's because they are BIG - much bigger than can be run on any other railroad on the planet.  That, in turn, is because China overbuilt.  Their overheads are higher (signal towers, powerlines, etc.) and their tunnels are of far larger than usual height and width.  It's not a new development.  This gigantic steam engine was built in England for China in 1935-36 and returned for exhibit at The National Railway Museum in York around 1983:

Chinese Government Railways Steam Locomotive 4-8-4 KF Class No 7 - Our collection - National Railway Museum

Unfortunately I haven't been able to find any photos of the new gigantic diesels soon going into service.


----------



## theliq (Apr 5, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Interestingly, the Aussies went big time green a few years back and it was a fucking disaster......and the people threw the dicks out. The EU saw that and said, "Fuck....were not getting our asses thrown out. Fuck green......we're going back to coal!!"
> 
> Its all good.
> 
> And FlaCalTenn......Im thrilled any time we get a new AGW k00k in this forum.......this one evidently from Scratchmyassville, Australia!! They bang the kangaroo's down there right on the beach in broad daylight!!



What a complete MORONIC BITCH,Bend down low.....let me show you what I know

We are big on Green MORON,for obvious reasons......when you grow a brain DICKHEAD,let us all know............Scooter has NO BALLS,theliquidator


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 5, 2014)

theliq said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Interestingly, the Aussies went big time green a few years back and it was a fucking disaster......and the people threw the dicks out. The EU saw that and said, "Fuck....were not getting our asses thrown out. Fuck green......we're going back to coal!!"
> ...





That's right......Im the dickhead here!!!


Except in the past couple of years, t he people of Australia have said "FUCK YOU!!!' to the whole sham of the carbon tax!!! Its been OUT with the stupid-ass labor party and the "Climate Commission" has been sent out to pasture!!! Read about it HERE >>>

Australia on their renewable-energy mandates: We?re kinda? over it « Hot Air



In other words, the people in Australia have decided, *"Green is gay!!!"*



And ask me if I could be laughing any harder? The EU took note of this fucking disaster and said "Fuck you!!" to green energy too >>>


The green dream in Europe turns black as renewable energy fails














Yep ahhhh  ( takes toke of ciggy in classic Denis Leary style )........Im the dickhead!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 5, 2014)




----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 7, 2014)

Dang.....The Liq got pwned a few times and checked out.


Bummer.


----------



## polarbear (Apr 8, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Dang.....The Liq got pwned a few times and checked out.
> 
> 
> Bummer.




Just in time! He might have gone over the edge...
Check out Ivanpah`s little cousin:

https://www.greentechmedia.com/articles/read/brightsource-energy-files-for-250m-ipo-an-analysis


> BrightSource has lost a cumulative $177.3 million since its inception  with debt and financial obligations totaling $1.8 billion. The firm  reported a net loss of $71.6 million on revenue of $13.5 million in  2010, a net loss of $43.8 million on revenue of $11.6 million in 2009  and a net loss of $44.6 million on revenue of $7.1 million in 2008.      Total revenue for the firm over the last three years was $32.2 million.
> Most of this relatively modest revenue (more than $23.1 million) *comes not from the power generation business -- but from Enhanced Oil Recovery  (EOR) applications. BSE signed a contract with Chevron in 2008 to  provide a 29 MWth EOR facility in Coalinga, California,* with the project  scheduled to begin operations in the second half of 2011. The Coalinga  project was entered into at a loss by BSE.


Solar Steam Helps Coax Heavy Oil from Old Fields - Scientific American


> *Solar Steam Helps Coax Heavy Oil from Old Fields *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## guno (Apr 8, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> More bad news for the climate crusading nutters.......
> 
> 
> Less people than *ever* believe in global warming!!!
> ...



An ABC News poll released Sunday found that 61 percent of Americans believe the account of creation in the Bible&#8217;s book of Genesis is &#8220;literally true&#8221; rather than a story meant as a &#8220;lesson.&#8221;
Sixty percent believe in the story of Noah&#8217;s ark and a global flood, while 64 percent agree that Moses parted the Red Sea to save fleeing Jews from their Egyptian captors.


Scary and frightening that America has descended into kookism

if a million people believe a falsehood it doesn't make it true


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 8, 2014)

guno said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > More bad news for the climate crusading nutters.......
> ...



Yep -- it's all because of people who are disciplined enough to get up on Sunday morning and go to church, and preserve traditions.. JUST Maybe -- it's because parting the Red Sea requires a lot less "faith" than the "Big Bang" theory..


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 9, 2014)

Germany cuts investment in renewables........AGAIN!!!

UPDATE 2-Germany ushers in renewable energy reform | Reuters


Because the Merkel government was getting hammered! That's the way it works in the real world. When industry is forced to pay mega-high prices for electricity due to renewables, your economy starts going into the shitter because it cant compete = bye-bye to renewables subsidies. Gas it is baby.......because its affordable. Coal too.......Germany pushing BIG back to coal.


WINNING


----------



## jc456 (Apr 9, 2014)

guno said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > More bad news for the climate crusading nutters.......
> ...


Just like saying that 97% agee in global warming right?  So it's ok for you to fling mud, but when it is what you believe, then you fall in line.  Interesting. Can you say hypocrit?


----------



## theliq (Apr 9, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



Sorry to disappoint but I've been away creating new business for our company.....as for your comments,yeah our new conservative government who grovel to big business (like the USA)have succumbed  to the usual BS....anyhow they have only been in office 6 months and have managed to reduce our car industry to nothing,GM,Toyota and Ford have either left in Fords case or are leaving in the next few years as the wind their operations down......over 350,000 will have to find jobs plus loads of other industries that are now marginal.....unemployment up(not including the 350,000 etc,.)

They are a Basket Case.

As for running the country, well they may have a majority in the House of Reps but are 6 votes short in the Senate and THE GREENS and Independents gladly hold the BALANCE OF POWERso they don't have it their own way by a Country Mile. Without a Senate Majority the Bills FAIL.

Mind you we/ our Company are doing very well but through no help from the Government but through our own hard work ethic......we had a re-run of the Senate vote in Western Australia last week due to some abnormality and already the government vote is down 5.65% and picked up by the GREENS  (WHAT YOU CALL GAY,YOU IDIOT)and Independents........So your were saying????????BULLSHIT AS USUAL.

Get a life BOY....by the way from the support and response I've had,You are not well liked....The word DICKHEAD  seems to be the normal response about YOU...SO I WAS RIGHT(AS USUAL).  steve ps your SIGN should SAY.."STOP WHINING"


----------



## theliq (Apr 9, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



Yes, FROM THOSE THAT THINK AND THOUGHT THE EARTH IS FLAT.......YOU FAIL AGAIN, flacid


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 10, 2014)

Nobody cares about Irrelevantville, Australia.


k00k losing news of the day = 21st century energy will look like the 19tha and 20th centuries!!!! >>>


21st Century Energy Outlook: Quite Similar To The Last Two Centuries : The Two-Way : NPR





not winning........



I love being a flat earther!!!!!


----------



## theliq (Apr 10, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Nobody cares about Irrelevantville, Australia.
> 
> 
> k00k losing news of the day = 21st century energy will look like the 19tha and 20th centuries!!!! >>>
> ...



You Said It...DICKHEADWHAT A CRETINgoodnight
                                                                                                                                            (Kook indeed)steve


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 10, 2014)

theliq said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody cares about Irrelevantville, Australia.
> ...











but losing.


----------



## IanC (Apr 10, 2014)

Congrats Skooks!!!!!

your thread has more hits than my classic



> how much warming from adding carbon dioxide to the atmosphere is what we ( 1 2 3 4 5 ... Last Page)
> IanC



but you still have a ways to go to beat the amount of comments, hahahaha


----------



## theliq (Apr 10, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



I never lose,but after consideration I think there is little more that needs to be said as futility is a LOSERS way and you are FUTILE....GO LICK BALL,COCK SUCKER......goodbye


----------



## westwall (Apr 10, 2014)

theliq said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...







Yep, you're definitely a Fosters drinker.  I don't need a wanker like you trying to tell me nothing mate!


----------



## westwall (Apr 10, 2014)

theliq said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Interestingly, the Aussies went big time green a few years back and it was a fucking disaster......and the people threw the dicks out. The EU saw that and said, "Fuck....were not getting our asses thrown out. Fuck green......we're going back to coal!!"
> ...








Clearly you don't know poo.....little Joey!  What did the new PM implement?  Hmmm?


----------



## westwall (Apr 10, 2014)

guno said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > More bad news for the climate crusading nutters.......
> ...








You mean like the "threat" of CAGW?


----------



## westwall (Apr 10, 2014)

theliq said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...








You must have been one of the nimrods on that ship that got stuck in the ice.  The idiot who engineered that trip screwed over a whole bunch of legitimate scientific expeditions because, like you, he was a moron who wanted to make a big propaganda splash.

He splashed alright, in the shiter....


----------



## theliq (Apr 10, 2014)

westwall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Beautiful,I just can't resist you stupid CLODS,Your first sentence is in error as there is no brand of Larger drunk or sold under the brand "Fosters" in Paradise but I can forgive you for that.

But YOUR SECOND SENTENCE IS A DOUBLE NEGATIVE,YOU FOOL and that goes without saying that YOU are a TOTAL CRETIN.......


----------



## theliq (Apr 10, 2014)

westwall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



He hasn't IMPLEMENTED ANYTHING YET..so PLEASE EXPLAIN DUMBASS apart from the loss of 350,000 jobs


----------



## SSDD (Apr 11, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > They should,but we expect no better from the Yanks,who bury their heads up their ASSES  Butt Big Up to YOU for one of the most boring threads.YAWN ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
> ...



An island populated by the descendents of criminals and psychopaths who were so vile they had to be sent to the far side of the world.


----------



## SSDD (Apr 11, 2014)

theliq said:


> There is NO SUCH LARGER SOLD IN AUSTRALIA by that name,it's just an advertising ploy for Dopeheads like you.....who do not live in reality.......so your ignorance deems all your prose REDUNDANT.........YOU FAIL...but keep trying to defeat theliq,so I can expose you for the total dumb asshole you surely are



Interesting that someone claiming to be from down under would not be aware of the beers being sold there.



> While popular in many countries, particularly where it is brewed locally, Foster's Lager does not enjoy widespread success in Australia. As a bottled beer produced by the Foster's Group (formerly the Carlton United Beverages group (CUB)) it has rarely been promoted in Australia since the early 2000s. Once a "premium" brand, Foster's Lager has been bypassed in favour of the Foster's Group's favoured premium brands of Carlton Crown Lager and Stella Artois.[16][17]
> 
> In Australia until the end of the 1970s, Foster's Lager was a reasonably popular bottled and canned beer with a somewhat premium image. Then in the early 1980s there were major changes in the Australian brewing industry, including the merger of Castlemaine (Brisbane), Swan (Perth) and Toohey's (Sydney) into a national brewing group, as a result of acquisitions by Perth entrepreneur Alan Bond.
> 
> ...



Have you ever claimed to have lived in Finland?


----------



## SSDD (Apr 11, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Dang.....The Liq got pwned a few times and checked out.
> 
> 
> Bummer.



Wonder if he ever called himself siagon and claimed to have been from Finland.  Maybe he just couldn't take getting outed again.


----------



## SSDD (Apr 11, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> Yep -- it's all because of people who are disciplined enough to get up on Sunday morning and go to church, and preserve traditions.. JUST Maybe -- it's because parting the Red Sea requires a lot less "faith" than the "Big Bang" theory..



Yeah, parting the red sea only requires one miracle while the big bang requires 4 or 5...or maybe even more.


----------



## SSDD (Apr 11, 2014)

theliq said:


> Yes, FROM THOSE THAT THINK AND THOUGHT THE EARTH IS FLAT.......YOU FAIL AGAIN, flacid



Funny thing....the greenhouse hypothesis, and therefore the AGW hypothesis is based on a literal flat earth model...no day, no night, and 4 times further away from the sun than actual.  So who is the real flat earther here?


----------



## polarbear (Apr 11, 2014)

Desertec: E.on und HSH Nordbank verlassen Wüstenstrom-Projekt - SPIEGEL ONLINE


> *                                 Wüstenstrom-Projekt: E.on und HSH Nordbank ziehen sich aus Desertec zurück*



Eon turns its back on Desertec renewables initiative | Business | DW.DE | 11.04.2014


> *Eon turns its back on Desertec renewables initiative*
> 
> German utility giant Eon has announced it will not continue its  participation in the Desertec Industrial Initiative beyond its current  contract expiring at the end of 2014. It's another major blow to group.



"Desertec" owes it`s existence to the "Club of Rome", an organization dedicated "to save the planet"


> Desertec, das ist vor allem eine Idee aus einem Hinterzimmer des Club of  Rome, jenes Gremiums, in dem vorwiegend alte Männer über die Rettung  der Welt sinnieren.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 11, 2014)

Hey.....I might be a dickhead and flat earther all at the same time..........but my side is winning huge.

The fact is, since 2007, renewables have taken a dump in rate of investment compared to fossil fuels. Its not even debatable. From 2003 - 2007, investment was through the roof.....but ot anymore. Steady decline ( see Renixx graph on last page ) in renewables investment. Meanwhile, and something that has been documented a few dozen times over IN THIS THREAD ALONE.....the people of the EU have had it with this renewables shit. The politicians have gotten the message: "High cost electricity is gay!!!". Subsidies in EU countries have fallen like a stone in water, while import of shale is off the charts. Germany will open 20 new coal mines by 2020 ( also documented within this thread ).


Dickhead?? Flatearter?


Maybe both?


But a winning dickhead/flatearther s0ns!!!


Green eneergy is a fringe market where some really astute smart people are taking the stoopid bubble dwelling sheep to the cleaners. And I couldnt be laughing any harder!!!


----------



## theliq (Apr 11, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey.....I might be a dickhead and flat earther all at the same time..........but my side is winning huge.
> 
> The fact is, since 2007, renewables have taken a dump in rate of investment compared to fossil fuels. Its not even debatable. From 2003 - 2007, investment was through the roof.....but ot anymore. Steady decline ( see Renixx graph on last page ) in renewables investment. Meanwhile, and something that has been documented a few dozen times over IN THIS THREAD ALONE.....the people of the EU have had it with this renewables shit. The politicians have gotten the message: "High cost electricity is gay!!!". Subsidies in EU countries have fallen like a stone in water, while import of shale is off the charts. Germany will open 20 new coal mines by 2020 ( also documented within this thread ).
> 
> ...



I got it wrong YOU R JUST A "FLATHEAD"..aka Brainless


----------



## polarbear (Apr 11, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey.....I might be a dickhead and flat earther all at the same time..........but my side is winning huge.
> 
> The fact is, since 2007, renewables have taken a dump in rate of investment compared to fossil fuels. Its not even debatable. From 2003 - 2007, investment was through the roof.....but ot anymore. Steady decline ( see Renixx graph on last page ) in renewables investment. Meanwhile, and something that has been documented a few dozen times over IN THIS THREAD ALONE.....the people of the EU have had it with this renewables shit. The politicians have gotten the message: "High cost electricity is gay!!!". Subsidies in EU countries have fallen like a stone in water, while import of shale is off the charts. Germany will open 20 new coal mines by 2020 ( also documented within this thread ).
> 
> ...



Yeah and here are some more (flatearthers?), this batch, 4000 signatures also includes 62 Nobel Prize winners 
The Heidelberg Appeal:
Heidelberg Appeal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> The _*Heidelberg Appeal*_, authored by Michel Salomon and signed by a large number of scientists,[1]  is a statement decrying "an irrational ideology which is opposed to  scientific and industrial progress, and impedes economic and social  development." Issued to coincide with the opening of the United Nations-sponsored Earth Summit in Rio de Janeiro  in 1992, the Appeal stated that its signers "share the objectives of  the 'Earth Summit'" but advised "the authorities in charge of our  planet's destiny against decisions which are supported by*  pseudo-scientific arguments or false and non-relevant data.* ...


Then there is the Oregon petition, [FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]31,000 accredited scientists;
[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]The Manhattan Declaration (600 research climatologists)
[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]The Petition to the United Nations (100 geoscientists)[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]Petition to the Canadian Prime Minister (60 climate experts)
[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]The Leipzig Declaration (100 geoscientists)[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]The Statement from Atmospheric Scientists (50),
[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]Petition to the German Chancellor (200 German scientists)[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]Statement from the American Physical Society (150 physical scientists)
[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]Petition to President Obama (100 leading climate researchers)[/FONT]

+ another 700 UN climate scientists, some of whom were with the IPCC and are [FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif] critical of the notion of man-made global warming, and all of them (with signatures and accreditations) are accessible via Google.[/FONT]


----------



## theliq (Apr 12, 2014)

ssdd said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > yes, from those that think and thought the earth is flat.......you fail again, flacid:d
> ...



u...r


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 13, 2014)

LMAO.....Shell says "meh" to dire global warming predictions. Charts course for future = drill baby drill.....waaaaay past 2040!!!!

Exxon and Shell Go Different Ways on Global Warming


----------



## theliq (Apr 13, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> LMAO.....Shell says "meh" to dire global warming predictions. Charts course for future = drill baby drill.....waaaaay past 2040!!!!
> 
> Exxon and Shell Go Different Ways on Global Warming



Greenhouse  Gas in Australia are at an all time high


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 13, 2014)

theliq said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO.....Shell says "meh" to dire global warming predictions. Charts course for future = drill baby drill.....waaaaay past 2040!!!!
> ...



It's time you do your part to solve that problem, Princess ... STFU.


----------



## theliq (Apr 14, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



We all know you are a TWAT another Boring one liner,Yawn.


----------



## SSDD (Apr 14, 2014)

theliq said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO.....Shell says "meh" to dire global warming predictions. Charts course for future = drill baby drill.....waaaaay past 2040!!!!
> ...




Not true flat earther. Atmospheric concentrations of CO2 have been in excess if 7000ppm with no runaway effect and ice ages have begun with CO2 in the 5000ppm range. 

You clearly are behind the curve on this topic.


----------



## SSDD (Apr 14, 2014)

theliq said:


> ssdd said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...




Weren't aware that you were a flat earther were you?

Learn something then come back.


----------



## theliq (Apr 14, 2014)

SSDD said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



We will see..........you are obviously on the road Watch OUT,there is a bend ahead.


----------



## SSDD (Apr 14, 2014)

theliq said:


> SSDD said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



We already saw.  So called greenhouse gas concentrations are not at an all time high....anywhere.  What are you, 10 years old pretending to be an adult on the computer while your parents aren't looking?


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 14, 2014)

More k00k losing.........

So.......if the science is so settled, why do the scientists keep fucking with the data??


How did the IPCC?s alarmism take everyone in for so long? - Telegraph


Always cherry picking out the scary bits = gay.


Bottom line is.......they speak about "computer models" as if they are a 100% bullseye every time but the models are frequently WRONG!!!


Oh.....but the science is settled!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 14, 2014)

The models are wrong | Behind The Black


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 14, 2014)

And by the way......


New Evidence for Global Cooling


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 14, 2014)

I have to say.......and Im laughing my ass off as Im saying it......this thread is heading directly for 100,000 views. Pretty damn funny for a forum where you figure people are coming in to explore climate change and the most prolific thread, as illustrated by the forum skeptics, decimates the nonsense from the fascist AGW climate k00ks. Just awesome.....


----------



## polarbear (Apr 15, 2014)

Cold weather records broken across Manitoba - Manitoba - CBC News


> *Cold weather records broken across Manitoba*
> 
> At least 19 communities in Manitoba set new record low temperatures  overnight as fiercely cold weather continued to hang over the province.


----------



## Kosh (Apr 15, 2014)

And yet still the AGW cult still has not produced one link of datasets with source code that proves CO2 controls climate.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 15, 2014)

Gonna snow in New York tonight.........what a joke. The fascist k00ks say "well, its warm everywhere else". Ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.................sorry......cherry picking where its warm vs where its cold is gay. Doesnt pass the smell test. A load of BS and more and more people are getting it ( the ones still with balls left after frost bite this past winter ). Global warming infers the globe........not parts of the globe..........assholes. The AGW fascists want to exclude area'as of the earth that are cold as shit so as to stick to the established narrative. Oh......so North Amperica doesnt count............throw it out!!!



gay


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 15, 2014)

Manmade Global Warming, it's not manmade, it's not global and it's not even warming, all we know for certain is we have consensus


----------



## jc456 (Apr 15, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Gonna snow in New York tonight.........what a joke. The fascist k00ks say "well, its warm everywhere else". Ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.................sorry......cherry picking where its warm vs where its cold is gay. Doesnt pass the smell test. A load of BS and more and more people are getting it ( the ones still with balls left after frost bite this past winter ). Global warming infers the globe........not parts of the globe..........assholes. The AGW fascists want to exclude area'as of the earth that are cold as shit so as to stick to the established narrative. Oh......so North Amperica doesnt count............throw it out!!!



Yet, we're to blame for the supposed CO2 they mouth off about.  So it's ok to say we are the biggest contributers, but it's not ok that our weather doesn't prove their point.  It's flippin hilarious.


----------



## polarbear (Apr 15, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Gonna snow in New York tonight.........what a joke. The fascist k00ks say "well, its warm everywhere else". Ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.................sorry......cherry picking where its warm vs where its cold is gay. Doesnt pass the smell test. A load of BS and more and more people are getting it ( the ones still with balls left after frost bite this past winter ). Global warming infers the globe........not parts of the globe..........assholes. The AGW fascists want to exclude area'as of the earth that are cold as shit so as to stick to the established narrative. Oh......so North Amperica doesnt count............throw it out!!!
> 
> 
> 
> gay


Early 2014 North American cold wave - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> The *2014 North American cold wave* was an extreme weather event extending from January to April that was part of an unusually cold winter affecting parts of Canada and the Eastern United States.[5] An Arctic cold front, initially associated with a nor'easter  on January 2, tracked across Canada and the United States, resulting in  heavy snowfall. Temperatures fell to unprecedented levels, and low  temperature records were broken across the United States. Business,  school, and road closures were common, as well as mass flight  cancellations.[6][7][8][9] Altogether, more than 200 million people were affected, in an area ranging from the Rocky Mountains to the Atlantic Ocean and extending south to include roughly 187 million residents of the Continental United States.[10]
> 
> The Cold Wave was so strong it exceeded all the way to Tampa,Florida and the rest of Central Florida. On January 5, 2014, Green Bay, Wisconsin was &#8722;18 °F (&#8722;28 °C). The previous record low for this day was set in 1979.[12]
> On January 6, 2014, Babbitt, Minnesota  was the coldest place in the country at &#8722;37 °F (&#8722;38 °C). The cold air  reached as far as Dallas, which experienced a low temperature of 16 °F  (&#8722;9 °C).[_citation needed_]
> ...


----------



## jc456 (Apr 15, 2014)

polarbear said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Gonna snow in New York tonight.........what a joke. The fascist k00ks say "well, its warm everywhere else". Ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.................sorry......cherry picking where its warm vs where its cold is gay. Doesnt pass the smell test. A load of BS and more and more people are getting it ( the ones still with balls left after frost bite this past winter ). Global warming infers the globe........not parts of the globe..........assholes. The AGW fascists want to exclude area'as of the earth that are cold as shit so as to stick to the established narrative. Oh......so North Amperica doesnt count............throw it out!!!
> ...


I see, like me, you weren't aware that North America wasn't part of the globe.  It's local.  You can't add us to the globe as being cold. Nope, I didn't know this, but darn it.  Only Australia counts as part of the globe. It was hot for their summer, so of course they count. Yep, wipe our dumb arses off the planet.


----------



## elektra (Apr 15, 2014)

AGW, Global Warming, Green Energy, Renewable Energy, its all about money, getting rich, throwing a bone to this generation's CEO's. Industry producing garbage but they go home to Carmel and Beverly Hills, rich.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 16, 2014)

*AGW fascist lOsE!!!!!*


Record snows >>>  Detroit snow breaks records, topples power lines, creates flooding risk - CSMonitor.com

Remember in 2002? The k00ks said we'd see no more snow "based upon the computer models"......due to warming!!!

Now in 2014? "We're going to see more snow!!" of course, based upon the models!!


These fascist nuts will make it fit their narrative whatever the weather is.......cold......hot.....snow......rain.......hurricanes.........whatever it is, they'll make it fit. Because that's what this religion does. A brilliant scheme I must admit.


The pivotal question remains? Why.....if the science is settled.......must they continue to screw around with the data they present?


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 16, 2014)

elektra said:


> AGW, Global Warming, Green Energy, Renewable Energy, its all about money, getting rich, throwing a bone to this generation's CEO's. Industry producing garbage but they go home to Carmel and Beverly Hills, rich.





Exactly right.....its the special interest ruse of the 21st century. Look at the Dirty Harry Reid connection to the Chinese and solar power. Fucking fraudster is kicking a rancher off his farm so he can build a mega-solar farm. Reid makes Nixon look like a choir boy.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 16, 2014)

April 16 Westchester County NY.... Woke up to an inch of manmade global warming. My Wheaton terrier loves it.

Sent from smartphone using my wits and Taptalk


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 16, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> April 16 Westchester County NY.... Woke up to an inch of manmade global warming. My Wheaton terrier loves it.
> 
> Sent from smartphone using my wits and Taptalk




Shit Frank......we're practically neighbors. Woke up at 3am and heard ice bouncing off my window.

But the fact is, I remember in 2005......April 16th, we got 8 inches of snow here in New York. It happens. Its called weather. Next year, it might be 78 degree's on April 16th. That's the way it works. That's the way it has ALWAYS worked.

This crap we hear about now.......the latest AGW morph......is that the cold in America in the winter of 2013 doesn't matter......'well, the rest of the world is warmer". This is the latest ruse. Pick area's where the temperature fits your established narrative......"its all about the average". Is that what they were saying in 1560??!!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 16, 2014)

Hey Frank.....our epic thread is about to hit 3,000 posts!!!


fucking wIn


----------



## theliq (Apr 16, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey Frank.....our epic thread is about to hit 3,000 posts!!!
> 
> 
> fucking wIn



200 posts out of 3000=FAIL,of course it does.but keep trying Flathead

Shame that you ain't too Bright..Libs are kooks.....silly BOY...think theliq couldn't work that out Daehtalf


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 16, 2014)

Texas crude production goes *BOOM*


Fuel Fix » Texas crude production hits highest level since 1980


More Oooooooops for the k00ks!!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 16, 2014)

More k00k losing.......

Here is why green energy has taken it up the butt in recent years  >>>

Electricity Price Surged to All-Time Record for March | CNS News


Electricity prices are through the fucking roof......and renewables only make it more expensive. LMAO....why do you think the EU has said "FUCK YOU!!" to the politicians in the last two years? In Germany, they cant import enough shale and coal these days!!! Through the roof s0ns!!!


Green Energy ePiC fAiL  >>> http://www.arizonadailyindependent.com/2013/08/13/the-green-dream-in-europe-turns-black-as-renewable-energy-fails/




The AGW nutters get Gigantored again!!!


----------



## theliq (Apr 16, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> More k00k losing.......
> 
> Here is why green energy has taken it up the butt in recent years  >>>
> 
> ...



I see you love comics    tells me a lot about you


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 18, 2014)

From Al Gore yesterday.......and I couldn't be laughing any harder!!


*Ultimately, we are going to win this thing, he said, one of many statements met with hearty applause.*

Uncle Al went on to say that skeptics are "immoral, unethical and despicable!!!"

Al Gore Calls Global Warming Skeptics ?Immoral, Unethical And Despicable?? | Weasel Zippers




That's right Al......we sure are!!!! And the other thing that's making you go full blown retard? The AGW fascists are.........


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 18, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> From Al Gore yesterday.......and I couldn't be laughing any harder!!
> 
> 
> *Ultimately, we are going to win this thing, he said, one of many statements met with hearty applause.*
> ...



*Ultimately, we are going to win this thing, *

Only if you eat the skeptics.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 18, 2014)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > From Al Gore yesterday.......and I couldn't be laughing any harder!!
> ...




Todd bro....where ya been bro??? Hey......any time you see Al Gore going full blown retard, you know things arent going real well for the AGW k00ks. The big boys say "Get your ass out there and stir up some fear s0n or we'll take your jet away!!"


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 18, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



lol!


----------



## elektra (Apr 18, 2014)

theliq said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > More k00k losing.......
> ...



Now if............


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 20, 2014)

Climate Alarmism - HUMAN RACISM!!!!

This is brilliant!! Never thought of it this way but it = stooped high levels of common sense!!!

Alex Epstein speaks of the dangers of human racism and says *"People who worry about climate change are prejudiced against the entire human race"*


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tOOLDzkiEk]RWW News: CPAC Panelist Wants To Know What's So Bad About Climate Change - YouTube[/ame]



His questions in this video make it very clear........these people are racist against human behavior!! "If it is man-made, it is immoral!!"


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 20, 2014)

LMAO.....4X as much oil was shipped to California by train in 2013 as compared to 2012!!! How fucking stoopid are these climate nuts who keep trying to block pipelines!!! Do al of these people have plates in their heads?


Oil trains run because pipelines don't - The Orange County Register



Just more fodder in the level of hyper-silly from the AGW human racists!!!


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 20, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> LMAO.....4X as much oil was shipped to California by train in 2013 as compared to 2012!!! How fucking stoopid are these climate nuts who keep trying to block pipelines!!! Do al of these people have plates in their heads?
> 
> 
> Oil trains run because pipelines don't - The Orange County Register
> ...



We should find out what port that oil is coming into and WHO owns the railroad that's connecting the refineries.. Might be interesting names..


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 20, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO.....4X as much oil was shipped to California by train in 2013 as compared to 2012!!! How fucking stoopid are these climate nuts who keep trying to block pipelines!!! Do al of these people have plates in their heads?
> ...



Looks like Conoco Phillips, a Berkshire Hathaway holding, owns several refineries and a big railroad shipping oil is BNSF, a wholly owned subsidiary of Berkshire.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 20, 2014)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...





Hey Todd......itd only be right that you christen this thread with post # 3,000 FTMFW!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 20, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO.....4X as much oil was shipped to California by train in 2013 as compared to 2012!!! How fucking stoopid are these climate nuts who keep trying to block pipelines!!! Do al of these people have plates in their heads?
> ...





LMAO....dollar to a stale donut Dingy Harry is in on that shit!! God FlaCalTenn.....is that guy not the most despicable human being on the planet?


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 21, 2014)

Dang the climate k00ks are getting their clocks cleaned here .............









Lots and lots of winning!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kedOQhty8gc]Sunoco "City of Victory w/Jimmie Johnson" Big Science Music - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jc456 (Apr 21, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Dang the climate k00ks are getting their clocks cleaned here .............
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No mention...sigh


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 21, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



You HOG.. You got the prize for the 3000th..   

What was the prize anyways?  A signed copy of Inconvienient Truth? A Green flotation vest? A hemp hand fan with the IPCC logo on it?


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 21, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...




lmao....it was a mistake. I didnt want to be a dick and post up # 3,000 but somebody just beat me to 2,999. Its all good.


Like this........more k00k losing.........turns out, biofuels are just as "polluting" as fossil fuels >>>


News from The Associated Press



Every day that goes by, the AGW human racists look stoopider and stoopider.


----------



## polarbear (Apr 21, 2014)

It`s an oldie, but that`s when and why  Canada dumped the CAGW crap
Video

enjoy


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 22, 2014)

Green groups use "Earth Day" to push their agenda!!!

Green groups push Earth Day agenda | TheHill


All total BS.....this years theme? Decimate plans for the Keystone pipeline!! Meanwhile.......and they know it too.......all that oil is making its way across country by either rail or truck anyway releasing massive amounts of CO2 into the atmosphere. Obviously, these phonies couldn't give a crap about the environment. Its about what its always been about.......destroy conventional energy = destruction of the capitalistic system!!! Been #1 in the playbook of these nuts for decades.


Inhofe nails it here >>>

*&#8220;The alarmists of man-made climate change tend to support big government policies and believe that Washington knows best how to take care of the people rather than the local communities and families,&#8221; Sen. Jim Inhofe (R-Okla.), one of the most vocal climate-change skeptics on Capitol Hill, said recently. &#8220;These policies limit freedom and make it more difficult for people to pursue the American dream.&#8221;*

Read more: http://thehill.com/blogs/e2-wire/e2...ighlights-envionmental-concerns#ixzz2zc7Bhoav 
Follow us:  [MENTION=27326]The[/MENTION]hill on Twitter | TheHill on Facebook




Think about it.......if these fuckers really cared about the environment, they'd be pushing for this pipeline to be built tomorrow. But they wont......goes against the agenda.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 22, 2014)

By the way.....seems the AGW human racists have boycotter this thread as it has reached epic status.......hoping it goes away since it makes them look like jokes. Here in the *ENVIRONMENT* forum, the skeptics thread dominates......and as usual, when the far left progressive is getting schooled on facts, they run like hell from the debate.. Weenieish!!


----------



## theliq (Apr 22, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



None of the above.....but a book..the book..."FACTS and LIES of TRUE FLATHEADISM"


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 23, 2014)

Hmmmm.......whats in the news today to add to the skeptics winnings!!!!!

Oh.....lookey here!!! In 2013, new electric capacity was increased 50% by what source??


Not wind  ( not even in the ballpark ). Solar? ( sorry s0ns )


It'd be >>>   *NATURAL GAS s0ns!!!*



http://www.realclearenergy.org/charticles/2014/04/18/half_of_new_electric_capacity_in_2013_is_natural_gas_107701.html


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 23, 2014)

In recent years, Earth Day was largely thought of as a celebration for the green movement but actually, it is a day that it is more accurate for the Skeptics to celebrate their triumph after 20 years of bomb throwing from the AGW k00ks!!!!

Consider >>>>


*From 1949 to 2040, fossil fuels have provided, and will continue to provide, the vast majority of our energy by far, according to President Obamas Department of Energy. Last year, fossil fuels provided almost 84% of Americas energy consumption, nearly unchanged from the 85% fossil-fuel share in the early 1990s. Despite Obamas dismissal of oil and other fossil fuels as energy sources of the past, his own DOE forecasts that they will still be the dominant energy source in 2040, providing more than 80% of our needs (see chart). They will continue to serve as the dominant energy source to power our vehicles, heat and light our homes, and fuel the U.S. economy.*



On Earth Day, let?s appreciate our fossil fuel energy treasures and the human ingenuity that transforms our natural resources | AEIdeas


More proof D as the title of the thread says ) THE SKEPTICS ARE WINNING!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 25, 2014)

Paul Krugman of the New York Times recently said, "Solar can solve global warming!!"

Krugman is NEVER right on anything, particularly economic policy, but hes 100% incorrect on thsi too!!!


Paul Krugman?s Solar Delusions | National Review Online



And since Krugman is a k00k, file this under MORE k00k LOSING!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 28, 2014)

Oh......whats this?

Another thing that the AGW nutters don't want people to know about >>>

*"even the best wind farms operate only 45% of the time"*

Limitations on wind energy? For one, there's a supply problem



How ghey? You know what that means? Better hope there are no more polar vortexes dropping in like for the rest of your life if we're running on wind power!!!


Which is exactly why all projections show that by 2040, renewables will still only be providing 10% of our energy needs. ( don't take my word for it.......google Obama's more recent EIA report )


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 28, 2014)

Krugman is getting stupider by the day.. And most all of the Daily Production charts that USED to be on the Web showing output from wind farms ---- *have VANISHED*... You can't find them anymore.. MAYBE -- it's because they are too fucking obvious even to the idiots that love wind ???????????

Not many people have seen how sketchy electrical generation from wind really is..  You can't CONTRACT for wind delivery on Thursday next week. You can't promise delivery. Therefore there is NO BUSINESS in wind production unless the government uses your money to pay for duplication of generation and massive subsidies.. It's a POOR supplement -- NOT an alternative.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 28, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> Krugman is getting stupider by the day.. And most all of the Daily Production charts that USED to be on the Web showing output from wind farms ---- *have VANISHED*... You can't find them anymore.. MAYBE -- it's because they are too fucking obvious even to the idiots that love wind ???????????
> 
> Not many people have seen how sketchy electrical generation from wind really is..  You can't CONTRACT for wind delivery on Thursday next week. You can't promise delivery. Therefore there is NO BUSINESS in wind production unless the government uses your money to pay for duplication of generation and massive subsidies.. It's a POOR supplement -- NOT an alternative.




All I know is, on economics, Krugman is ALWAYS wrong!! Its beyond fascinating. Most economists are right some of the time or at least once every so often. This guy is wrong ALL OF THE TIME and still has a following. That's some scary shit. This man advocates for a continuation of the FED pump and in fact, says we are not pumping enough!!! Holy fuck.....its like the University of Mars.  80 billion/month and he thinks that is too little and advocates for an increase of at least double that!! Go read his archives.......the man is so far off the reservation, he's off the planet.


----------



## skookerasbil (May 1, 2014)

Winter 2014........how oil saved the day >>>


Winter 2014: How Fuel Oil Saved The Day In New England - Forbes



The k00ks lose.......again.


----------



## HenryBHough (May 1, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Winter 2014........how oil saved the day >>>
> 
> 
> Winter 2014: How Fuel Oil Saved The Day In New England - Forbes
> ...



Ah but they're going to lose even more painfully.

Recently The Montaup Electric coal-fired generation plant was closed down and is being dismantled.  Now the nearby Brayton Point coal-fired generating plant has been sold and the new owners have declined to commit any capacity to the grid after a fixed date (I think it's beyond 2015 but I may be off on that).  They have other plans for the site which apparently do not include electrical generation.

Nothing is being planned to replace the lost capacity.

Good luck, New England.

You're gonna need it!

Anybody want more info find it for yourself by using key words for the two plants cited above.  There's a lot of press out there on both.


----------



## polarbear (May 2, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Winter 2014........how oil saved the day >>>
> ...




New England voted for Obama and now they are paying the price
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4aTf5gjvNvo"]Obama on building coal plants in the United States - YouTube[/ame]

Which leaves Montaub Electric with no other choice and New England residents should ask their Messiah to heat their homes during the next "polar vortex".


----------



## flacaltenn (May 4, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Winter 2014........how oil saved the day >>>
> ...



You fear-monger.. RoofTop Solar.. That'll get thru a month of sub-zero blizzards..
Also good excersize getting up on 20 foot ladder in the dead of winter to sweep the snow/ice off the panels.. 
Michelle will like that aspect of it...


----------



## skookerasbil (May 4, 2014)

May 4th here in New York and still dressing in layers everyday. Anywhere you go these days, people are like, "WTF?!!". The standard joke these days around here have a "global warming" reference, which, of course, is making me very pleased.......and so interesting to see how in the past 6 or 7 years, the whole dynamic has changed!! The AGW nutters never saw this coming.......a period of almost 7 months of way below normal temperatures and everybody freezing their balls off. Kinda changes the perceptions of people


Meanwhile.......more and more evidence is surfacing that climate alarmism is based ONLY on the computer models >>>

Climate Change Reconsidered


Of course, as we have all seen, these computer models are frequently incorrect. How many times have the AGW people made bold predictions that have fallen flat on their face, on hurricanes, snow, tornado's drought........you name it = fAiL.


----------



## skookerasbil (May 4, 2014)

Top story on DRUDGE right now......

Winter wonderland in Calgary.......in May!!!! >>>

Calgary a winter wonderland in May


----------



## polarbear (May 5, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Top story on DRUDGE right now......
> 
> Winter wonderland in Calgary.......in May!!!! >>>
> 
> Calgary a winter wonderland in May



*Top story in Germany today:*
Klimawandel: Meteorologe Lennart Bengtsson wird Klimaskeptiker - SPIEGEL ONLINE


> *Eine heikle Personalie erschüttert die Umweltforschung: Einer  der angesehensten Klimatologen, der emeritierte Max-Planck-Direktor  Lennart Bengtsson, wechselt ins Lager der Skeptiker. Im Interview  erläutert er seinen überraschenden Schritt.*


Lennart Bengsston, director of the Max Planck Institute for climate change research joins Hans von Storch and  Marcel Crok.
Here is a transcript of his interview in English:
Lennart Bengtsson speaks out | Climate Etc.


> *Lennart Bengtsson speaks out*
> 
> 
> _MK: Why did you join the GWPF Academic Council?_
> ...


Here is another excerpt of the interview:
Bengtsson Joins GWPF?Alarmist Physicist Georg Hoffmann Reacts?Parallels GWPF To The Ku Klux Klan!


> I have always tried to follow the philosophy of Karl Popper that I  believe is particularly important when you are dealing with complex  systems of which the climate system is a primary example. For this  reason empirical evidence is absolutely essential. *The warming of the climate system since the end of the 19th century has been very modest by some ¾°C* in spite of the simultaneous increase in greenhouse gas forcing by 2.5-3 W/m2. I am concern that this as well as the lack of ocean surface warming  in some 17 years has not been properly recognized by IPCC. Nor have the  cooling and increase in sea ice around Antarctica been properly  recognized. Climate science must be focussed to understand such matters  much better and for this reason it is *appropriate to have an open mind and not follow the IPCC as believers of a religious faith*.


P.s.:
Your thread might be heading for 100 000 views soon...it will, as long as we keep it interesting for those who come here because of your title line.


----------



## skookerasbil (May 5, 2014)

polarbear said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Top story on DRUDGE right now......
> ...






How instructive is this passage? >>>

*The warming of the climate system since the end of the 19th century has been very modest by some ¾°C*


and this passage? >>>>

*However, this is not the issue but rather how much  and how fast. Here there is no consensus as you can see from the IPCC  report where climate sensitivity varies with a factor of three!*



Lets face it.......what we have here in the AGW crowd is either one of two things.



1) Some people just automatically tend to the hysterical.

or

2) The alarmism is part of an overall agenda and the hysteria is an act.


----------



## polarbear (May 5, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



Bengsston said in his (German) interview


> Und ich habe mich nie als Alarmist, sondern als Wissenschaftler mit  einem kritischen Blick gesehen. In diesem Sinne war ich immer ein  Skeptiker. Ich habe die meiste Zeit meiner Karriere darauf verwendet,  Modelle für die Vorhersage des Wetters zu entwickeln. Und dabei habe ich  die Bedeutung der Prognose-Validierung kennengelernt, also der  Überprüfung von Vorhersagen gegenüber dem, was dann wirklich passiert  ist.


I never considered myself an alarmist, but a a scientist with a critical eye...(which is why he no longer fit in with the rest of the OPCC crowd)

Most of my time was spent developing climate models, but was always aware that these needed validation with real events
and then in the next sentence he said:
It is frustrating that this isn`t happening and that the IPCC spends more effort to force a consensus rather than validating climate models.

It`s a bit easier for AGW skeptics to speak their mind in Germany today as it is in other countries that haven`t yet experienced the real cost of the green craze.

But as it is the term (AGW) skeptic draws more attention than any of the usual terms alarmist like to use to get the public`s attention.
After so many unusually long & cold winters in Europe and North America the general public is fed up with it and reaches for the barf bag when they read crap like " blah blah blah..is warming at an alarming rate" etc etc.

I`m certain that the asshole with his "skepticalscience.com" blog is well aware of it and uses these words for that reason trying to suck in  people who are looking for a second opinion just to get more hits on  his  blog.

Please don`t take this the wrong way, but I also think if your thread would not have the word "skeptics" in it, it would not have over 70 000 views today.
Matter of fact after observing you for ~ 2 years now I conclude that you were clever enough to realize that when you decided on the title of this thread


----------



## skookerasbil (May 6, 2014)

polarbear said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > polarbear said:
> ...





Didn't think that the thread would get so prolific.......but it has so many, many brilliant rebuttals of the AGW fascist nonsense as not to be believed. In fact, it every kid from 5th grade to 12 grade in America got to read this thread alone, the whole of America would know what we already know. One day soon IM going to go through and count the amount of links that display very clearly that despite the dogma associated with "consensus", the AGW clowns have made hardly a dent in energy policy in America and around the world.......in fact, any gains they made dating back to 2006 are now going in the opposite direction as governments see the foolishness of green energy = its real popular until people realize how incredibly expensive the shit is.


Gotta say Polar......your posts continue to crack my ass up because each one makes these cheesedicks look so foolish.


----------



## skookerasbil (May 6, 2014)

By the way......if you haven't noticed, the AGW OCD's have all gotten together to boycott this thread in the hopes it goes away......and how typical is that amongst those on the far left. When you are losing, take your bat and ball and go home. 

Theyve all been doing that limpwrister thing their whole lives........such a disgrace, particularly in the males. Epic weenieness......the weak of the species.


Thread will continue to dominate


----------



## flacaltenn (May 6, 2014)

polarbear said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Top story on DRUDGE right now......
> ...



The sudden sanity at Max Planck actually brings joy to my heart and tears to my eyes. It's so damn refreshing.. Like opening the Calgary swimming pool in April...


----------



## theliq (May 7, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



!!!!!!!!??????


----------



## skookerasbil (May 7, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...




Fat chance on that FlaCal.......it was snowing in Calgary this past Monday. Damn global warming is killing us this spring!!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 8, 2014)

Climate....disruption?????

What does that even mean????

They just don't care that we know they're lying.

Climate Hurtfulness

Climate Switcheroo

Climate Conversion

Climactic Gentrification


----------



## skookerasbil (May 9, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Climate....disruption?????
> 
> What does that even mean????
> 
> ...




These people must be laughing their asses off when they come up with these new climate phrases. There is zero doubt that it is all predicated upon using a catch phrase to snare the imagination of the hopelessly duped of society!!


----------



## skookerasbil (May 10, 2014)

From todays REALCLEARENERGY >>>

*Obama is also faced with an apathetic public. Just 29 percent of Americans said in a Pew Research poll earlier this year that dealing with global warming is a top priority, ranking it second to last among 20 issues polled.*

Read more here: WASHINGTON: Obama?s talking climate change, but is anyone listening? | National Politics | The Island Packet



*Oooooooooooooooooops!!!*





Nobody cares..........still


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 11, 2014)

The Great Climactic Googly Moogly!


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 12, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> From todays REALCLEARENERGY >>>
> 
> *Obama is also faced with an apathetic public. Just 29 percent of Americans said in a Pew Research poll earlier this year that dealing with global warming is a top priority, ranking it second to last among 20 issues polled.*
> 
> ...



actually he stopped talking about climate change 

the propaganda has mutated once again 

now it is* climate disruption*


----------



## LoneLaugher (May 12, 2014)

Nutters have more sand for burying heads in Tejas. 

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NZ_VuGZw3cY


----------



## flacaltenn (May 12, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Nutters have more sand for burying heads in Tejas.
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NZ_VuGZw3cY



Not surprised the discussion is about EVERYTHING but the science. Talk religion, politics, Civil War, whatever you need to DISCREDIT your opposition.. Sad fact is -- it's because most Enviro-nuts know little about GW or the Environment..


----------



## skookerasbil (May 12, 2014)

May freakout!!!!

And more huge levels of losing for the nutters >>>


Mid-May storm buries Colorado flower beds under 3 feet of snow


----------



## LoneLaugher (May 12, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Nutters have more sand for burying heads in Tejas.
> ...



I am going to say this one more time. 

I am not an environmentalist. I am a dude with a family and a substantial carbon footprint. 

However....I can grasp the science. I can understand and accept the facts. 

We are shitting in our own nest. It takes an idiot of monumental proportions to deny that our unending thirst for fuel and other resources is fucking up the planet. 

Being a regular guy.....with a regular family.....I am not excited about being inconvenienced or taxed in order to help solve the problem. But I can at least accept that the problem exists. 

You fucking idiots.


----------



## flacaltenn (May 12, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



As a regular family guy, you need to be more specific about shitting in your nest.  Because if its really shit, you would use a different approach than if the nest fouling material was bird farts.  Kinda silly actually to conflate every pollution with me or any other "idiots".  Im sure that pawning the family piano so that Vanuatu can take that money and build a new airport is your right.  Please help them out of crisis that is LARGELY not your fault....


----------



## skookerasbil (May 12, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...




regular fAiL s0n!! Hyperpartisan k00ks pushing this agenda are human racists.


Sine you already throw down a significant carbon footprint, how 'bout you fund the whole 76 trillion to go green!!


Meanwhile, we idiots will enjoy the continual victories!! And anybody who thinks this shit is man-made long ago got duped and is hopelessly mired in the matrix.


----------



## skookerasbil (May 12, 2014)

more k00k losing.......


*And, if truth be told, we have evidence that the Carbon Tracker Initiative doesn&#8217;t believe that there will be those effective limits either. If they did they could just sit there and watch all those filthy capitalist fossil fuel barons lose all their money. No doubt to the great enjoyment of the people at the CTI. That they&#8217;re making a song and dance about it now is, or could be, evidence that they&#8217;re not all that sure themselves that the limits will be imposed in a manner that works and so they&#8217;d better expend their efforts on some other manner of achieving the same goal. The very existence of this campaign is evidence that they don&#8217;t think that hard caps on the usage of fossil fuels will ever be imposed.[/SIZE]*



The Oil Industry Is Not Risking $1.1 Trillion Of Investor's Cash - Forbes


----------



## skookerasbil (May 12, 2014)

LOL....why "climate science" is a joke >>>


RIP Climate Science: It Is Time For Climate Politics - Forbes


If the AGW crowd ever hopes to not lose, they need to not be doing this same stoopid-ass song and dance theyve been doing for over 20 years and not moving the goalposts a single yard. As Krauthammer said yesterday.....its like these people do the perpetual Indian rain dance!!


----------



## SSDD (May 13, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> LOL....why "climate science" is a joke >>>
> 
> 
> RIP Climate Science: It Is Time For Climate Politics - Forbes
> ...



Even the great unwashed grow tired of hearing loons cry wolf at some point....the steadily dropping number of people who consider climate to be an issue worth wasting their time on is a clear indication of that.


----------



## HenryBHough (May 13, 2014)

There's only one way to halt Global Warming:

Send money to The Democrat National Global Whatever and Thumb-Sucking Society IMMEDIATELY.


----------



## skookerasbil (May 13, 2014)

MASSIVE increase in coal since 2010 >>>

IEA: Coal use is spiking climate mitigation costs | EurActiv


*Baaaah booooom oooooooo!!!!*


----------



## skookerasbil (May 14, 2014)

more k00k lsoing..........

According to this world renowned climate expert, the biggest climate threat is......ready for this.....*INDOOR* air pollution.

The World's Biggest Environmental Killer: Indoor Air Pollution - Forbes



So WTF are these global warming assholes talking about?


----------



## skookerasbil (May 16, 2014)

Well......well.......what have we here this morning on the DRUDGE REORT???

The TOP headline is??

*GLOBAL WARMING SCIENTISTS COVERED UP SCEPTIC'S 'DAMAGING' REVIEW *

In an echo of the infamous Climategate scandal at the University of East Anglia, one of the worlds top academic journals rejected the work of five experts after a reviewer privately denounced it as harmful.



The headline speaks for itself.......these phonies.......these climate frauds have been fucking with the data for 2 decades for the purpose of duping the public.

Ive seen posts in this forum about "real scientists".


This is what it has always been..........junk science!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (May 18, 2014)

More dire news for the climate k00ks >>>>

Australia axing 5 billion from climate change research!!!


LOL.....because they are losing!!!


Finally ? real climate refugees? Funding axe may force climate scientists to ?leave the country in order to find work elsewhere? | Watts Up With That?



Germany....Britain......now Australia!! To governments, costs matter.......but not to the climate k00ks. Which is why they are losing.


----------



## Kosh (May 18, 2014)

And still not one post with a link to datasets with source code that proves CO2 drives climate.


----------



## skookerasbil (May 18, 2014)

Kosh said:


> And still not one post with a link to datasets with source code that proves CO2 drives climate.





Indeed.......and this thread started abut 10 months ago.


----------



## Kosh (May 18, 2014)

There are many trying to post environmental events saying they are interested in them, yet when they post articles of those events they are from far left blog sites that try and link those events to their religion.


----------



## ScienceRocks (May 18, 2014)

I just posted think progress with one from the bbc for news.


----------



## skookerasbil (May 19, 2014)

Another in the multitude of links posted up in this thread clearly showing that the AGW climate greens are losing big...............

From Gallup this week.........a poll on what problems are important to Americans!!!

Guess where global warming stands?


How about......*next to dead last*!!!


Jobs, Government, and Economy Remain Top U.S. Problems


Who cares about climate change?


1 The msm

2  Hollywood

3  Science geeks

4  Far left uber-progressives.

5  People without a life compass looking for a "cause" to get behind.

6  Mental cases







But nobody else.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 19, 2014)

AGWCult,at noon today to counteract the effect of Global Climate Disruption Change, remember to hop up and down on planet Earth to move it further from the Sun


----------



## skookerasbil (May 21, 2014)

w0w......how embarrassing is this for the global warming crusaders?? 

CNN boss says there is no interest in climate change stories!!>>>

CNN Boss Zucker: 'Tremendous' Lack of Interest in Our Climate Change Stories



Dang.......can the plight of these morons get any worse?? In just the past week, we have three kicks in the balls of the climate crusading nuts.

1) Climategate II breaks

2) Gallup Poll shows that climate change is second to last on list of concerns for Americans.

3) Story above....from CNN = nobody cares about climate change.


----------



## ScienceRocks (May 21, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> MASSIVE increase in coal since 2010 >>>
> 
> IEA: Coal use is spiking climate mitigation costs | EurActiv
> 
> ...



Good!



> Two degrees window
> 
> The new report outlines three scenarios involving global warming of 2 degrees, 4 degrees and 6 degrees, indicating how the world&#8217;s energy system might be affected by each.
> 
> ...


----------



## CultureCitizen (May 21, 2014)

I think this debate on AWG misses the main issue : pollution. 
Going green isn't only about AGW it is a stance against pollution.


----------



## flacaltenn (May 21, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> more k00k lsoing..........
> 
> According to this world renowned climate expert, the biggest climate threat is......ready for this.....*INDOOR* air pollution.
> 
> ...



Lomborg is probably right. Hes got a good record of getting perspective.


----------



## flacaltenn (May 21, 2014)

CultureCitizen said:


> I think this debate on AWG misses the main issue : pollution.
> Going green isn't only about AGW it is a stance against pollution.



I wish that the Enviro Movement would be honest and just talk about pollution and quit making up shit about CO2.  Being HONEST would get more done.


----------



## HenryBHough (May 21, 2014)

Myself, I wish the Enviro Movement would be honest and just about their thirst for NEW and INCREASED TAXES and quit making up all the other shit.  Tho being honest, in this case, might not help their cause as much as they might wish.


----------



## skookerasbil (May 22, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> Myself, I wish the Enviro Movement would be honest and just about their thirst for NEW and INCREASED TAXES and quit making up all the other shit.  Tho being honest, in this case, might not help their cause as much as they might wish.



Henry bro......you hit the nail on the head. The stoopids of the world think this is about the environment.

The matrix dwellers......like I used to be.......look at something like the Obama EPA regs on coal and think, "Great......the ass as fucked himself in Pennsylvania so it will go red!!"
Nope.....fucker is creating more people who will sit on their ass and receive govt help and vote blue. Regulation via the EPA supplement tax schemes.....works gloriously for trickle up poverty economics. That's the plan......he "fundemental change". Herding the sheep while destroying the system. Ask yourself......who wins when people have nowhere to turn?


----------



## CultureCitizen (May 22, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> CultureCitizen said:
> 
> 
> > I think this debate on AWG misses the main issue : pollution.
> ...



A high CO2 concentration is a form of pollution. It causes ocean acidification.

Ocean acidification - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

That said, I don't think subsidies are necesary. A solar water heater will pay for itself in ten years. In some zones a solar panel can be a handy option to reduce consumption from the grid. The shift towards solar will happen as fosil fuels become more expensive. I know gas is very cheap right now , but the current prices are below the extraction cost.


----------



## skookerasbil (May 22, 2014)

Awesome......as usual, the k00ks keep getting nuttier......now we have some goofball predicting that the planet will soon look like a scene out of "The Walking Dead">>>

Alarmist Paul Ehrlich Predicts Need to ?Eat the Bodies of Your Dead? | NewsBusters


These k00ks cant help themselves, but every time they open their mouths, it simply makes it a slam dunk for skeptics everywhere!!


Go.....go.....go s0ns!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (May 24, 2014)

Oooooooops.......more nuclear bombs to drop on AGW k00kiness >>>>




*Scientists Discover How Events In Space Effect Climate On Earth*



Scientists Discover How Events In Space Effect Climate On Earth Washington's Blog



Hmmmm......thought the science was settled???


Skeptic guys need to check this link out..........a nut sack kick to the k00ks.


----------



## polarbear (May 26, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Oooooooops.......more nuclear bombs to drop on AGW k00kiness >>>>
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Maybe I should have posted that here:
http://www.usmessageboard.com/envir...tled-say-31-072-scientists-3.html#post9158727

*Seems  that petition is gaining momentum
415 more scientists* * signed up !*


----------



## skookerasbil (May 26, 2014)

most MS and PHd scientists think AGW is bogus. Those are the facts. Scientists who have been an a lab a few times know the AGW scientists are fucking with the date......rigging it, so to speak. Most scientists say it is impossible for these climate scientists to be drawing the conclusions they are.

Oh.....and make no mistake......the whole "peer reviewed" crap is rigged as well. Ive already provided a number of links on that within this thread.


----------



## flacaltenn (May 26, 2014)

CultureCitizen said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > CultureCitizen said:
> ...




Then you better fine the land and oceans because they are holding a reservoir of CO2 a million time higher than anything man has or will contribute to the atmos.  OceanAcidification is a surface phenom that will be held incheck by increasing surface temps and lower absoption rates.....


----------



## skookerasbil (May 30, 2014)

3,000 + days since a major hurricane has hit the US mainland.

Atlantic hurricane season begins Sunday: Will record streak without major hurricane landfall end?


Remember back in 2008 every prominent AGW k00k on here was promising yearly mega-hurricanes 


What did they reference?


"the models"




*lOsE*


----------



## flacaltenn (May 30, 2014)

This extreme weather prediction is starting to remind me of my investment strategy back in the 90s.  Take every recommendation this one broker gave and do the opposite.   He was INCREDIBLY wrong and EXTREMELY valuable at the same time.   3000 days without a major hurricane is pushing it UNLESS you use the broker story and assume the warming IS having an effect.  Its just the opposite of the "expert" analysis....  could be !!!


----------



## skookerasbil (May 31, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> This extreme weather prediction is starting to remind me of my investment strategy back in the 90s.  Take every recommendation this one broker gave and do the opposite.   He was INCREDIBLY wrong and EXTREMELY valuable at the same time.   3000 days without a major hurricane is pushing it UNLESS you use the broker story and assume the warming IS having an effect.  Its just the opposite of the "expert" analysis....  could be !!!




LOL....good analogy. These models.......they are a joke, yet the AGW k00ks.......I swear it makes me think about Linus and the Great Pumpkin.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 2, 2014)

Canadian government to TV weather people >>>


*SHUT YOUR MOUTH AND KEEP OPINIONS OF CLIMATE CHANGE TO YOURSELF!!!*

Canada Cracks Down on Scientists Who Talk About Climate Change | Vocativ



more AGW k00k losing.........


----------



## HenryBHough (Jun 2, 2014)

If Erlich is right then there's a fortune to be made in "long pig size" backyard BBQ gear.  But I don't think I'd invest in any just yet.


----------



## Kosh (Jun 2, 2014)

And still no link to datasets with source code that proves CO2 drives climate..


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 3, 2014)

The AGW k00ks are cheering the president today with the new EPA regulations getting rolled out. But.........but........if Germany is any indicator, this is going to boomerang right back into the noggin's of the lefts political leadership. And that's fine with me!!!



*The White House cites as myth the projections by the U.S. Chamber of Commerce that the regulations will reduce employment by 224,000 jobs annually, hike electricity bills by $289 billion and trim $500 billion from household incomes.

Europes experience with such hardline carbon rule-making would suggest the chambers claims are more credible than the administrations. Clean energy investment among European Union members dropped 14 percent in the third quarter of last year, as governments reconsidered policies similar to the ones Obama is putting in place.*



From The Detroit News: Editorial: Obama's carbon rules will choke economy | The Detroit News



Why?


Because electricity costs skyrocketed for the German people and they're pissed. And now they have plans to open 20 new coal plants by 2020.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 3, 2014)

PS....by 2016, this policy will wreck people in Michigan and Pennsylvania. New red states ftmfw!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 5, 2014)

The costs (never a worry for any climate nut ) to America due to new EPA rules >>>

*Lower U.S. Gross Domestic Product by $51 billion on average every year through 2030
Lead to 224,000 fewer U.S. jobs on average every year through 2030
Force U.S. consumers to pay $289 billion more for electricity through 2030
Lower total disposable income for U.S. households by $586 billion through 2030*


Meanwhile......China continues to derive 70% of its energy from coal with no plans to follow the US lead. Brilliant stuff 


U.S. Global Warming Strategy: Jump Off Cliff, Ask China to Follow - Forbes


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 5, 2014)

Coal Will Survive as Efficient Power Plants Boost Demand - Bloomberg


----------



## HenryBHough (Jun 5, 2014)

There'll actually be an adequate supply of electricity.  When it's priced out of reach people will go back lamps and candles.  Gonna be hell on cats, though, when libbies take to rubbing two of them to make electricity to run their basement computers.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 5, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> The costs (never a worry for any climate nut ) to America due to new EPA rules >>>
> 
> *Lower U.S. Gross Domestic Product by $51 billion on average every year through 2030
> Lead to 224,000 fewer U.S. jobs on average every year through 2030
> ...



Is this why china is going to build 70gw of solar?


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 5, 2014)

Matthew said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > The costs (never a worry for any climate nut ) to America due to new EPA rules >>>
> ...



China may end up building 70GW of solar (doubt it), but it's not gonna get sold and they will end up using them as gigantic disco balls for the most part..


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 5, 2014)

Matthew said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > The costs (never a worry for any climate nut ) to America due to new EPA rules >>>
> ...






Yo Matthew........ask me how hard Im laughing ???








I think these AGW people enjoy getting publically nuked!!! How else to explain it? Remember as a teenager, being at the beach and the social invalid would return from a swim and walk right across the blanket with his feet covered in sand??? These cheesedick types KNEW they were going to yelled at by the normal people in the crowd but it didn't matter........that kind of attention was better than no attention. Its how the social invalids operate.



ghey


----------



## MaxGrit (Jun 6, 2014)

hahahah owned


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 6, 2014)

MaxGrit said:


> hahahah owned




indeed.....that's what I love about this thread. The content decimates the canned crap thrown out by the AGW fascist k00ks. Fact, after fact, after fact illustrating that for all of the "consensus science" weve heard about over the last 20 years, its had ZERO impact in the real world on energy policy. Renewables, as compared to fossil fuels, are still a joke and will be for decades = they're not winning.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jun 6, 2014)

To "decimate" is to reduce by 10%.  I much prefer, in the above context "*annihilate*".


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 8, 2014)

Ooooooops......more bad news for the k00ks >>>


Unprecedented July Cold - Arctic Sees Shortest Summer On Record



Pretty amazing that on almost a daily basis, I can find stuff that decimates ALL the k00k alarmist arguments!!! Well over 100 links on this thread!!




*l     O     s     E*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 8, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Ooooooops......more bad news for the k00ks >>>
> 
> 
> Unprecedented July Cold - Arctic Sees Shortest Summer On Record
> ...



Newsbytes: Greens Lose Battle As Germany Prepares To Lift Ban On Fracking | Watts Up With That?

LOL!


----------



## polarbear (Jun 8, 2014)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Ooooooops......more bad news for the k00ks >>>
> ...



Fracking is not the only battle the Greens lost in Germany they also lost this one:
Braunkohleabbau in Sachsen: Kampf gegen Umsiedlung des Ortes Pödelwitz - SPIEGEL ONLINE
*Braunkohleabbau in Sachsen*






"Braunkohle" = brown coal





Greenpeace besetzt Linken-Zentrale in Berlin wegen Braunkohle-Abbau - SPIEGEL ONLINE
*Die Umweltschutzorganisation Greenpeace wirft der Linken eine  unglaubwürdige Energiepolitik vor. Deshalb haben Dutzende Aktivisten die  Parteizentrale in Berlin besetzt. Linken-Chefin Kipping reagiert  gelassen.

*Translation
Several dozens of Greenpeace activists occupied the party headquarters of the "Linken" which is an ultra left political party.
The banner says the Left is 100% trust-unworthy after they okayed more coal mining in Germany.
Germans are watching what Obummer is doing to Americans and their coal industry. Most of us remember that power plants were on top of the strategic bombing list during WW2 and Hitler would have rejoiced if Obama would have been the president instead of FDR during WW2.
There would have been no need to develop V2 rockets that could reach the US or designate all these U-boats to stem the flow of goods the US industry shipped to England


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 8, 2014)

Hey Polar.....wtf is this? The Great Lakes are "dangerously cold" >>>

Don?t Be Fooled By Warm Weather ? Lake Temps Remain Dangerously Cold « CBS Chicago


Laughed my balls off when I saw this!! Moving close to July now and dang......the Great Lakes are damn near frozen!!!


Friggin' global warming!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 8, 2014)

Yeah Polar......Germany is back big time on coal the last couple of years......will build 20 plants by 2020!!







"Consensus science".........LMAO.......not mattering for shit!!!


----------



## jc456 (Jun 9, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey Polar.....wtf is this? The Great Lakes are "dangerously cold" >>>
> 
> Don?t Be Fooled By Warm Weather ? Lake Temps Remain Dangerously Cold « CBS Chicago
> 
> ...



Low this morning in the Chicago metro area was 50 degrees.  June 9.  What happened to the CO2 in the Northern Hemisphere that reached 400PPM and where is my warmth?


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 9, 2014)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Polar.....wtf is this? The Great Lakes are "dangerously cold" >>>
> ...




Slightly chilly in New York this am......have not come close to 90 degrees yet. Very weird.......growing up, there would have been at least one 4-5 day spell of over 90 by now. Temp has topped out at 86........fAiL


But ummm.......guess climate change hasnt reached New Yok yet!!


----------



## jc456 (Jun 9, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



Well it has to reach Chicago before NY gets any. LOL


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 10, 2014)

more k00k losing......this one brought a HUGE smile to my face. And what happens in Europe first always comes here.......

Greens Lose Battle As Germany Prepares To Lift Ban On Fracking | Climate Change Dispatch


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 10, 2014)

props to the following peeps for keeping this thread epic........


Polar Bear......SSDD.....FlaCalTenn......Bripat......Westwall.......Frank.......HenryBough.......JC456......Ian......Kosh.....Toddspatriot......


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 14, 2014)

Climate McCarthyism claims another victim...........


Climate McCarthyism claims yet another victim



You screw around AT ALL with the established AGW narrative, you're gone!!! Waaaaaay too much at stake to allow any data that might disrupt the agenda. The public, by-in-large, has no clue how rigged this climate science shit is.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## Kosh (Jun 14, 2014)

And still not one link to datasets with source code that proves CO2 drives climate.

The AGW religion is strong, but if we do away with tenure in schools and do actual scientific research into what does drive climate, then we would be far better along.

As you can see the AGW cult hates real science and wants it suppressed to keep the cash cow rolling..


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 14, 2014)

Kosh said:


> And still not one link to datasets with source code that proves CO2 drives climate.
> 
> The AGW religion is strong, but if we do away with tenure in schools and do actual scientific research into what does drive climate, then we would be far better along.
> 
> As you can see the AGW cult hates real science and wants it suppressed to keep the cash cow rolling..





lmao......Kosh nails it once again!!!


Ever notice that not a single climate crusader on this forum *EVER* questions why these bozo scientists screw with the data?


Why?


Because they are all a bunch of fake, phoney, frauds. They don't give a fuck about the environment.......the Saul Alinski playbook is their bible >>>


Saul Alinsky's Rules for Radicals



The fucks are 1,000 times more dangerous than the religious right ( who scare the bejesus out of me )


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 14, 2014)

Skooks, 

How can we have this much material to poke fun at and STILL they are cranking up the presses ??
Even to the point where the networks news are just making shit up to make Dem Politicians happy. 

You could hep 'em -- ya know.. With all these examples you've logged, You could write the scariest sounding headlines for them.. Should start combining some of the "Best Of" for an anniversary edition of this thread..


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 15, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> Skooks,
> 
> How can we have this much material to poke fun at and STILL they are cranking up the presses ??
> Even to the point where the networks news are just making shit up to make Dem Politicians happy.
> ...




LOL....actually.....I'm hoping somebody out there contacts us on this and we get jobs doing the pushback on this scam!! FlaCal......imagine getting PAID for this??!!!!


----------



## Geaux4it (Jun 15, 2014)

Global Warming... Smells fishy  

(((((YAWN)))))

-Geaux


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 15, 2014)

Geaux4it said:


> Global Warming... Smells fishy
> 
> (((((YAWN)))))
> 
> -Geaux




How laughable........the state of the world is devolving into a Jonestown.........Iraq melting down......Russian tanks into Ukraine.......illegals pouring across the border..........

*AND THIS ASSHOLE IS LECTURING PEOPLE ON GLOBAL WARMING!!!*



Cant make this shit up........guy makes Jimmy Carter look like the most competent guy who ever lived.


Hey Geaux.....ammo up my friend. The society is in freefall!!!


----------



## Geaux4it (Jun 15, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Global Warming... Smells fishy
> ...



No doubt.. Better back up my emails before the 'boys' come in and wipe out 2 years worth of my emails proving how right I am most of the time.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 15, 2014)

Another chapter of k00k failing >>>>>

East Coast icebergs almost close enough to touch | CTV News



Almost July s0ns!!!


----------



## Geaux4it (Jun 15, 2014)

Scientists cry foul

-Geaux

Skeptical Scientists Debunk White House Global Warming Report

Scientists Debunk White House Global Warming Report | The Daily Caller


A group of 15 scientists and meteorologists have put forward a scathing rebuttal to the Obama administration&#8217;s recent climate report which said the U.S. is already being harmed by global warming.

Scientists skeptical that mankind is causing the Earth&#8217;s climate to change say that such claims are based on false theories and flawed models. The White House report is a &#8220;masterpiece of marketing&#8221; that is trying to scare people into action, scientists said.

&#8220;As independent scientists, we know that apparent evidence of &#8216;Climate Change,&#8217; however scary, is not proof of anything,&#8221; wrote the 15 scientists and meteorologists,including Dr. Don Easterbrook of Western Washington University and Dr. George Wolff, who formerly chaired the Environmental Protection Agency&#8217;s Clean Air Scientific Advisory Committee.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 17, 2014)

More losing for the AGW climate crusaders..........

Fuel Fix » US oil exports soar to new milestone


Oil exports hit new milestone!!!!!! Hmmm.......for all the talk about "the science is settled" it sure as shit isn't having any impact in the real world, is it??


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 20, 2014)

Brilliant article >>>>


Obama Flunks his Climate Science 101 at University of California, Irvine


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 21, 2014)

OK SKOOKS --- How'd ya miss this one? It's Gore Derangement Syndrome Time again... 



> Cookies must be enabled. | The Australian
> 
> Al Gore blames the jihadist uprising in Syria on global warming:
> 
> Syria is one of the countries that has been in the bull&#8217;s-eye of climate change. From 2006 to 2010, a historic drought destroyed 60 percent of the country&#8217;s farms and 80 percent of its livestock - driving a million refugees from rural agricultural areas into cities already crowded with the million refugees who had taken shelter there from the Iraq War. As early as 2008, U.S. State Department cables quoted Syrian government officials warning that the social and economic impacts of the drought are &#8220;beyond our capacity as a country to deal with.&#8221; Though the hellish and ongoing civil war in Syria has multiple causes - including the perfidy of the Assad government and the brutality on all sides - their climate-related drought may have been the biggest underlying trigger for the horror.



Yep -- running low on organic locally grown falafel was the trigger..
And the Tahini sauce was all hidden in the Palace in Amman..


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 22, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> OK SKOOKS --- How'd ya miss this one? It's Gore Derangement Syndrome Time again...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's right.....sectarian violence only started in the past 30 years in that part of the world......with the onset of global warming, of course.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 22, 2014)

Geez......who knew?


The world has actually been cooling since 1930!!!


The scandal of fiddled global warming data - Telegraph



Told you its a hoax......this global arming crap. What a load of hooey!!!


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 22, 2014)

That's US data that Goddard has been tracking. And in general -- that's old news. The sole purpose of doing that has been to be able to post "new record highs" all the time -- month after month. Doesn't take much fudge-packing to shift the fraction of a fraction required to make those claims.. 

Those computers are the fault... Back to PAPER ballots on election day. AND FILING CABINETS !!!!!! 
Computers are lying to us...


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 23, 2014)

Dang.....this thread may well become the definitive epilogue for the AGW k00ks!!! Virtually every single month for the past year as this thread has run, we've seen the collapse of the climate change religion. In this thread, there is link after link after link of information that decimates everything thse goofballs have stood for!!!


Here is the latest ball kick to the k00ks >>>


Justices limit existing EPA global warming rules - The Washington Post


----------



## Geaux4it (Jun 24, 2014)

Hey skook- .. Get a load of this dung... They are now saying Global warming is held in check that is unless........ yes..... EL NINO.

I'm starting to get the idea these GW nutters are worse off than the scared anti-gun wackjobs

-Geaux


El Nino's return could change everything- Nikkei Asian Review

Time for a shift

The hiatus has* stopped global temperatures from rising*, and the reason, as explained by University of Tokyo associate professor Masahiro Watanabe, is because conditions now favor the accumulation of heat in the deep waters of the Pacific Ocean. When the ocean can absorb more heat, it takes this heat away from the air, keeping global warming in check. This *hiatus* is caused by a large-scale change in the distribution of water temperatures in the Pacific.

     However, if these favorable conditions break down because of a powerful El Nino episode and make it easier for the atmosphere to warm up, the *hiatus in global warming* would end.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 24, 2014)

Geaux4it said:


> Hey skook- .. Get a load of this dung... They are now saying Global warming is held in check that is unless........ yes..... EL NINO.
> 
> I'm starting to get the idea these GW nutters are worse off than the scared anti-gun wackjobs
> 
> ...





This scam is like the perfect crime.


We gotta admit......the scheme was brilliant from the outset......it allows the religion to manipulate any time it wants to cover its ass!! Change the name.....change the variables. It sells to the low information idiots of the world. They'll always have a range of excuses for the scores of failed predictions. The supporters are like the suckers who come to NYC and get pwned in shell games on 8th Avenue.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 24, 2014)

Yet another link that is all about WINNING >>>


These 5 charts show why the world is still failing on climate change - Vox


The AGW fascists cant even deal with this........its like looking at a woman with a beautiful face and at the same time, she is immensely large!!! Stare at the face all you want.......the dick is gonna stay limp!! The AGW k00ks live in this perpetual world of meh.......and its a hoot to point it out!!!



Nobody cares about the science.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jun 24, 2014)

More lies and enablers selling snake oil.

Amazing thing is there are so many buying the myth called Global Warming just like they voted for the myth of Hope & Change..   LMAO

-Geaux



The Coming Revelation Of The 'Global Warming' Fraud Resembles The Obamacare Lie - Forbes

The second shoe is preparing to drop to shatter the world view of so-called Progressives.  Coming, global revelations will demonstrate the fraud behind the theory of man-caused, catastrophic, global warming, just like the real world has shattered the falsehoods behind Obamacare.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 24, 2014)

Geaux4it said:


> More lies and enablers selling snake oil.
> 
> Amazing thing is there are so many buying the myth called Global Warming just like they voted for the myth of Hope & Change..   LMAO
> 
> ...





Geez Geaux......brilliant find!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 24, 2014)

Geaux......this is the classic passage from that article >>>


*If you are a true believer in anthropogenic, catastrophic, global warming, you dont know what you are talking about unless you also have at least looked through the hundreds of pages of calm, dispassionate science in Climate Change Reconsidered II, which also reviews the peer-reviewed literature on climate change.  Go ahead, I dare you.*


----------



## CultureCitizen (Jun 24, 2014)

Geaux4it said:


> More lies and enablers selling snake oil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mind you , if the earth isn't warming , how do you explain the fact that glaciers melting worldwide ? 
Is that an effect of global cooling ?


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jun 24, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Less people than *ever* believe in global warming!!!




Exxon is winning

Good job Exxon!


----------



## Geaux4it (Jun 25, 2014)

The new red scare...   Oh, Global Warming... Just another scheme from the 'Love to Tax' liberal GW goons. Going to tax that C02 your discharging growing trees in the park. LMAO.....

-Geaux

White House, Liberal Billionaire Launch Global Warming Scare Campaign

Although not explicitly stated, the goal of this report is to promote a carbon dioxide pricing scheme such as a carbon tax or a cap-and-trade system, which, if implemented, would levy huge costs on the American people, Thomas Pyle, president of the Institute for Energy Research, said in a statement.

This report is yet another PR scare tactic to convince people that our most reliable energy resources are bad for us, when in fact, the opposite is true, Pyle said. Americas environment, air quality, and standard of living is better in large part because of our energy use.

Read more: White House, Billionaire Sound Alarm On Global Warming | The Daily Caller


----------



## Geaux4it (Jun 25, 2014)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Less people than *ever* believe in global warming!!!
> ...



Actually,  Exxon is winning..

As many as 50 Obama-backed green energy companies bankrupt or troubled

The blog Green Corruption&#8217;s &#8220;Obama green-energy failure&#8221; list contains 23 bankrupt and 27 troubled green energy companies which were backed by the federal government. This list uses data compiled by the Heritage Foundation, but also includes some things the conservative think tank doesn&#8217;t.

Read more: Up to 50 Obama-backed energy companies financially troubled | The Daily Caller


----------



## Geaux4it (Jun 25, 2014)

CultureCitizen said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > More lies and enablers selling snake oil.
> ...



For reals? 

LMAO

-Geaux

Satellite study of Asian mountains show that glaciers are *NOT* melting - and some are actually *gaining new ice*

Huge glaciers in the area between Pakistan and China are puzzling scientists - and disproving the doom-laden predictions of some climate experts.

The glaciers in the Karakoram Range between northern Pakistan and western China have actually *grown, rather than shrinking.*

Unlike most mountain glaciers, the Karakoram glaciers, which account for 3 percent of the total ice-covered area in the world, excluding Greenland and Antarctica, are *not shrinking*.

Read more: Satellite study of Asian mountains show that glaciers are NOT melting - and some are actually gaining new ice | Mail Online


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 25, 2014)

This thread started last September and the amount of information in here that decimates the AGW k00ks case is astonishing. Scores of links. Bit, by bit, by bit the hoax is being exposed....the data is bogus.......the predictions are based upon computer models which are wrong ALL THE TIME, and meanwhile, the "consensus science" is still having ZERO impact in the real world.....multiple graphs in this thread ( some from the Obama administration ) clearly display the joke that is green energy/renewables!! They are fringe energy sources and will be for decades to come!! DECADES s0ns!!!



Its called......AGW k00k losing!!!


Hey Geaux......how much fun is this???


----------



## Geaux4it (Jun 25, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> This thread started last September and the amount of information in here that decimates the AGW k00ks case is astonishing. Scores of links. Bit, by bit, by bit the hoax is being exposed....the data is bogus.......the predictions are based upon computer models which are wrong ALL THE TIME, and meanwhile, the "consensus science" is still having ZERO impact in the real world.....multiple graphs in this thread ( some from the Obama administration ) clearly display the joke that is green energy/renewables!! They are fringe energy sources and will be for decades to come!! DECADES s0ns!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is like shooting ducks at the fair skook.

But hey, the GW goons believe that the rising temperatures of summer are a result of the sun rising in the West.

Red Herrings for days as far as the eyes can see.  

WINNING indeed !!!!!!!!!

Looks like the topic was discussed way back in the 60's and wasn't received so well.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 25, 2014)

Geaux4it said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > This thread started last September and the amount of information in here that decimates the AGW k00ks case is astonishing. Scores of links. Bit, by bit, by bit the hoax is being exposed....the data is bogus.......the predictions are based upon computer models which are wrong ALL THE TIME, and meanwhile, the "consensus science" is still having ZERO impact in the real world.....multiple graphs in this thread ( some from the Obama administration ) clearly display the joke that is green energy/renewables!! They are fringe energy sources and will be for decades to come!! DECADES s0ns!!!
> ...




Dang that's funny!!! Damn near spit my coffee on the monitor!!!


You know Geaux......for some reason, my whole life I get a real rise out of making fun of the fringe social oddballs of society/school. Goes back many decades. Ive never spent a single moment in here trying to change minds of these people with mental conditions.....but damn Im good at the public humiliation stuff thus illustrating for the curious, "Agree with these assholes and you'll be perceived as a fantasy-land k00k!!" More fun than a frog in a glass of milk!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 25, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


>



That looks like it took a lot of work.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 25, 2014)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Less people than *ever* believe in global warming!!!
> ...



Quick, let's spend trillions on less reliable energy, to reduce temps in 2080 by 0.1 degrees.

Who cares if we destroy the economy, that's an added bonus!


----------



## CultureCitizen (Jun 25, 2014)

Geaux4it said:


> CultureCitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...



What about the rest of the world ? 
Greenland, the Kilimanjaro , the Andes , East Antartica . 
Greenland alone seems to be the most serious threat and the main contributor to current sea level rise.

Here you can see the monthly melt of greenland. This is not a projection , it is actual data. 
Greenland Ice Sheet Today | Surface Melt Data presented by NSIDC

Evenmore , here is an article on popular science. Probably this year will be the hottest year ever. 

http://www.popsci.com/article/scien...k=8&con=2014-will-it-be-the-hottest-year-ever

Yes, I've heard claims stating that the '30 were hotter . I take them with a grain of skepticism , there weren't any satellites at that time nor was the methorologal network as pervasive as it is today ( there really wasn't any way to monitor the north pole ice sheet). 

Not as warm as predicted ... maybe, but cooling? Nope, not really.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 25, 2014)

bripat9643 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




Nah Bripat.....its ghey MS Paint Photobucket crap!! All my cheesy stuff is.  Practically 20th century......but brings me a lot of laughs making them!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 25, 2014)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...




Like I always say.......the AGW k00ks never ask the questions


1) At what cost?

or 


2) Compared to what?


They cant connect the dots on stuff like this. If it sounds good......do it!! Who cares about the cost!!


Imagine if these people were put in charge of anything, much less energy!!! Within a couple of years, wed have millions dead as a doornail.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 25, 2014)

Hey....what happened to Oompahdumptydoodoo?? Guy was adding an element of hilarity to the thread. Who cant love when somebody obsessed with race baiting gets lost and winds up in an ENVIRONMENT forum??


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 26, 2014)

Another reason people don't give a crap about "climate change"......EPA corruption is rampant >>>

Massive Fraud Has Been Unveiled At The EPA (Again) | Zero Hedge


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 26, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


----------



## Geaux4it (Jun 27, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> More bad news for the climate crusading nutters.......
> 
> 
> Less people than *ever* believe in global warming!!!
> ...



In other news- Why don't those darn Russians get onboard with this GW extravaganza? 

==========================

_*To The Horror Of Global Warming Alarmists, Global Cooling Is Here*_

Around 1250 A.D., historical records show, ice packs began showing up farther south in the North Atlantic. Glaciers also began expanding on Greenland, soon to threaten Norse settlements on the island. 

From 1275 to 1300 A.D., glaciers began expanding more broadly, according to radiocarbon dating of plants killed by the glacier growth. 

The period known today as the Little Ice Age was just starting to poke through.

Summers began cooling in Northern Europe after 1300 A.D., negatively impacting growing seasons, as reflected in the Great Famine of 1315 to 1317. Expanding glaciers and ice cover spreading across Greenland began driving the Norse settlers out. 

The last, surviving, written records of the Norse Greenland settlements, which had persisted for centuries, concern a marriage in 1408 A.D. in the church of Hvalsey, today the best preserved Norse ruin.

That is even more significant because NASA&#8217;s climate science has been controlled for years by global warming hysteric James Hansen, who recently announced his retirement.

But this same concern is increasingly being echoed worldwide. The Voice of Russia reported on April 22, 2013,

&#8220;Global warming which has been the subject of so many discussions in recent years, may give way to* global cooling*. _*According to scientists from the Pulkovo Observatory in St.Petersburg, solar activity is waning, so the average yearly temperature will begin to decline as well. Scientists from Britain and the US chime in saying that forecasts for global cooling are far from groundless.&#8221;*_

To The Horror Of Global Warming Alarmists, Global Cooling Is Here - Forbes


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 27, 2014)

Hey Geaux.......another bloody nose for the k00ks >>>>


Why is Antarctic sea ice growing?


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 27, 2014)

Geaux4it said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > More bad news for the climate crusading nutters.......
> ...





Classic!!!


But Geaux.......every AGW k00k on here say the Russian scientists are fake scientists!!


----------



## Geaux4it (Jun 27, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



Well we know why that is.. It's because they are idiots

Even some of the US and Brit scientist are saying forecasts for global cooling are far from groundless  

It's an emotional thing. When they are not worried about you eating something which has eyes, they are busy trying to convince us that leafs fall from trees due to excessive CO2 and methane gas from cattle farms

These loons are truly entertaining

We should be having to pay a price to view such bufoonery from the left.

-Geaux


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 27, 2014)

Geaux4it said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...




This thread should have been called the *MAKE FUN OF THE AGW K00KS IN HERE*


My God Geaux......have you seen how many links are in this thread that decimate these mental cases??!!! Thread is soon to be 100,000 views. The k00k threads get like 179 views. The *Domination Matrix *has provided a place for board members to come in and get a boatload of stuff the msm never gives them!!


----------



## Geaux4it (Jun 27, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



Information is a great thing indeed.

Skooks- Looks like a hiatus now....

Junk Science Week: The global warming hiatus? Climate models all wrongly predicted warming, so lets call it a discrepancy

While the Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change (IPCC) still uses the iconic word unequivocal to describe warming of the climate system over the past century, a new word has slipped into its lexicon: the hiatus. They have begun referring, with a bit of hesitant throat-clearing, to the warming hiatus since 1998.

Cracked-beakerBoth satellites and surface records show that sometime around 2000, temperature data ceased its upward path and leveled off. Over the past 100 years there is a statistically significant upward trend in the data amounting to about 0.7 oC per century. If one looks only at the past 15 years though, there is no trend

Junk Science Week: The global warming hiatus? Climate models all wrongly predicted warming, so let?s call it a discrepancy | Financial Post


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 28, 2014)

*"The actual nihilists are those who refuse to accept any scientific information that undermines their claim that the globe is warming and humans are responsible for it. Cults are like that. Regardless of evidence contradicting their beliefs, cultists persist in blind faith." *

Read more: On Climate Change, Who Are the Real "Deniers"? | RealClearPolitics 
Follow us: @RCP_Articles on Twitter


----------



## Kosh (Jun 28, 2014)

Although Al Gore's video, The Inconvenient Truth has been show in almost every middle and high school in America, it is very biased and error ridden. The former Science Advisor to Prime Minister Thatcher was so alarmed at the errors, biases and exaggerations that he sued the British government to keep it from being shown in England. After the British High Court reviewed all the evidence, they ruled against Gore outlining 9 serious errors (there are over 30 errors totally). The Inconvenient Truth cannot be shown in public schools today without a disclaimer that is a political film with numerous scientific errors.







One of the most exaggerated claims made in The Inconvenient Truth is that if half of Antarctica's and half of Greenland's icecaps were to melt, sea levels would rise twenty feet or more, flooding coastal cities and islands. The images used in the video are very graphic and alarming. While Gore's claim is technically more or less correct,  the message he gives that it could happen in the next few decades is completely false. First, as noted above, earth has experience  much warmer temperatures in the past and neither icecap melted. It would take thousands of years at these temperatures for that to happen. Second, even the highly political and biased reports from the IPCC say that at the very most, ocean levels might rise 23 inches in the next 100 years, and only then if warming continued to increase at the rates experienced in the last quarter of the twentieth century. Third, we are likely entering a cooling period, so the issue is no longer relevant. In fact, Greenland's icecap is not losing ice mass, and the rise in ocean levels has slowed significantly.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 29, 2014)

The AGW fascists cant perpetuate the hoax without telling tall tales......but over the past 7 or 8 years they have been exposed. A huge majority of Americans don't give a crap about "climate change".( clearly established in every poll......Gallup......Pew......Rasmussen ). Too......only low information people buy the alarmist angst!!

Ive been saying for years that the AGW climate crusading k00ks need to move to PLAN B......stop throwing absurd bombs......but they cant help themselves. Accordingly, they fall further and further into the abyss in the PR department......which is everything. They still think it is about the "science". People MIGHT take a look at their shit when they stop screwing around with the data/models and stop the absurd predictions that are almost always wrong.


----------



## Kosh (Jun 29, 2014)

Antarctica sets new record for sea ice area






Antarctica sets new record for sea ice area | Watts Up With That?


----------



## itfitzme (Jun 29, 2014)

Kosh said:


> Antarctica sets new record for sea ice area
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, of course it did, no one expected otherwise...oh, except for people that make assumptions and can't read.

That the Antarctic has achieved a record in extent is validation that the IPCC is correct?

What do you think it means?


----------



## itfitzme (Jun 29, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> The AGW fascists cant perpetuate the hoax without telling tall tales......but over the past 7 or 8 years they have been exposed. A huge majority of Americans don't give a crap about "climate change".( clearly established in every poll......Gallup......Pew......Rasmussen ). Too......only low information people buy the alarmist angst!!
> 
> Ive been saying for years that the AGW climate crusading k00ks need to move to PLAN B......stop throwing absurd bombs......but they cant help themselves. Accordingly, they fall further and further into the abyss in the PR department......which is everything. They still think it is about the "science". People MIGHT take a look at their shit when they stop screwing around with the data/models and stop the absurd predictions that arre almost always wrong.



Yeah, so what the relevance "only" 33% being concerned about climate change?






Do you know how many people that is?  

There are 314 million people.  About half are adults, 157 million.  1/3 of that is 53.3 million people.  You're impressed by big numbers.  That is a pretty big number of people.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 29, 2014)

Kosh said:


> Antarctica sets new record for sea ice area
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Chart is a DENIER!!!


----------



## itfitzme (Jun 29, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> The AGW fascists cant perpetuate the hoax without telling tall tales......but over the past 7 or 8 years they have been exposed. A huge majority of Americans don't give a crap about "climate change".( clearly established in every poll......Gallup......Pew......Rasmussen ). Too......only low information people buy the alarmist angst!!
> 
> Ive been saying for years that the AGW climate crusading k00ks need to move to PLAN B......stop throwing absurd bombs......but they cant help themselves. Accordingly, they fall further and further into the abyss in the PR department......which is everything. They still think it is about the "science". People MIGHT take a look at their shit when they stop screwing around with the data/models and stop the absurd predictions that are almost always wrong.




Here is a Scientific American article on the prediction track record.

Climate Science Predictions Prove Too Conservative - Scientific American

ross two decades and thousands of pages of reports, the world's most authoritative voice on climate science has consistently understated the rate and intensity of climate change and the danger those impacts represent, say a growing number of studies on the topic".


"  In its 2001 report, the IPCC predicted an annual sea-level rise of less than 2 millimeters per year. But from 1993 through 2006, the oceans actually rose 3.3 millimeters per year, more than 50 percent above that projection."

I'm pretty sure that can be independently verified.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jun 29, 2014)

There's money to be made from the Global Warming hype!

Just this week it came to light that a huge coal fired electric plant is being shut down.  Big win, right?

But wait a minute!  It was sold recently to a company that owns several other natural gas fired plants hooked into the same part of the grid.  Appears they bought the coal plant with the intent to shut it down - not to upgrade.  But why? 

Because there's a federal auction going on now that'll set the price paid for power down the road a couple of years.  Because the soon-to-be-closed plant will push that part of the grid into shortage mode the bid prices for power from the few remaining plants has skyrocketed.  Of course enriching the plant that "squandered" the money in buying a plant just to close it.

Folks who wanted coal fired plants closed are now all upset over the 16-cent per kWh they're going to be paying to run their coffee makers and tanning lamps.

Hard cheese, that.

Now watch them demand the plant be seized, nationalized, and upgraded at taxpayer expense.  Because they don't pay any taxes, having no jobs or desire for any.  But because their welfare checks and food stamps don't pay utility bills directly it makes sense to them.

Somehow I don't think nationalization is on the cards but there's still a little over two years in which seizing stuff will get easier and quicker.


----------



## Kosh (Jun 29, 2014)

itfitzme said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > The AGW fascists cant perpetuate the hoax without telling tall tales......but over the past 7 or 8 years they have been exposed. A huge majority of Americans don't give a crap about "climate change".( clearly established in every poll......Gallup......Pew......Rasmussen ). Too......only low information people buy the alarmist angst!!
> ...



WOW you really like to manipulate numbers not based on any type of fact other than what you want them to be.

Most of these polls are done with less than a 1000 people and can be easily stacked as gallop got doing several times..


----------



## Zmrzlina (Jun 29, 2014)

Unfortunately scientific phenomena are not decided democratically.  Doesn't matter how many people believe in something, if there isn't empirical evidence to support it then they are wrong.


----------



## itfitzme (Jun 29, 2014)

Kosh said:


> itfitzme said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



So, basically skooker has absolutely no basis for his opinions. He's just make shit up as he goes along. I gotta say, I agree with you there.


----------



## itfitzme (Jun 29, 2014)

Zmrzlina said:


> Unfortunately scientific phenomena are not decided democratically.  Doesn't matter how many people believe in something, if there isn't empirical evidence to support it then they are wrong.



So your saying that the skookers point is meaningless?

Then we agree


----------



## Kosh (Jun 29, 2014)

itfitzme said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > itfitzme said:
> ...



Once again the far left Obama drone AGW cult manipulates data and then lies about with deflections like a two year old would try.


----------



## Kosh (Jun 29, 2014)

itfitzme said:


> Zmrzlina said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately scientific phenomena are not decided democratically.  Doesn't matter how many people believe in something, if there isn't empirical evidence to support it then they are wrong.
> ...



And more proof the the AGW cult hates real science and wants to push their religion on others.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 29, 2014)

itfitzme said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > itfitzme said:
> ...




yuk......yuk.......


Climate Change: Key Data Points from Pew Research | Pew Research Center


Nobody cares about global warming in 2014!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 29, 2014)

yuk.....yuk......comprised of the low information people and the nuts. A vast majority say, "Meh".


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 29, 2014)

More nut sack kicking of the AGW fascist nutters >>>>


*US oil production up 50% in the past 5 years!!!*



The oil boom in one slick infographic | Grist





What was that about solar???




Hellooooooo?!!!!!!


----------



## Geaux4it (Jun 30, 2014)

Hook line and sinker...

Appears the Obama regime is now pedaling gasp.................................



> "WASHINGTON &#8212; President Obama acknowledged Wednesday that his efforts to combat climate change &#8212; in particular, Environmental Protection Agency regulations to slash carbon pollution from cars and coal-fired power plants &#8212; could *raise fuel and electricity prices*. And he told environmental advocates that in order to make a credible case for such climate policies, officials would need to acknowledge Americans&#8217; worries about the economic effects.



http://www.nytimes.com/2014/06/26/u...ampaign-cant-be-deaf-to-economic-worries.html

There you have it... The $$$$$$$$ tail that is on the red herrings tail

The carrot on the sick and the anti-American way loons of GW now want to pass the cost of a witch hunt to the 47% who are already paying for non-value added pork

Global warming the new political pork chop   

LMAO  

-Geaux


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 30, 2014)

Obama is a nationwide neutron bomb, he wants to destroy as many people as he can and take down our civilization and culture while leaving most of the real estate in tact


----------



## CultureCitizen (Jun 30, 2014)

Something for you guys to chew at: 

"The average rate of ice loss from the Greenland ice sheet has very likely substantially increased from 34 billion tonnes per year over the period 1992 to 2001 to 215 billion tonnes per year over the period 2002 to 2011.&#8221;

Surface melting is speeding flow of Greenland glaciers-study

So, even if we agree in the fact that temperatures are not rising, that doesn't change the fact that polar ice continues to melt at an accelerated pace. Those 215 billion tonnes mean an increase of one foot by the year 2050 ... enough to ruin many costal cities.


----------



## westwall (Jun 30, 2014)

CultureCitizen said:


> Something for you guys to chew at:
> 
> "The average rate of ice loss from the Greenland ice sheet has very likely substantially increased from 34 billion tonnes per year over the period 1992 to 2001 to 215 billion tonnes per year over the period 2002 to 2011.
> 
> ...








And those figures for Greenland ice melt have been shown to be 50% higher than actual, and even IF it were melting at their rate it would take 10,000 years for there to be a noticeable rise in seal level from that source so you need not worry your head about that.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 1, 2014)

westwall said:


> CultureCitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Something for you guys to chew at:
> ...




There are just some people that are drawn to the hysterical. We all know people in our lives like that. Something that is a blip to most people and these types freak out. Best analogy I can think of is during winter when you go to the supermarket and these people are loading up their carts with a months worth of food and the weather forecast is for 6 inches of snow.


I was at the ocean last week.....been going for well over 40 years. The beach is the exact same as it was 40 years ago!! Lifeguard stand? Same place as it was 40 years ago. Pavillion? Same distance to the ocean as it was 40 years ago!!


Think I'll hold off from building my emergency ark!!


----------



## Geaux4it (Jul 1, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> More nut sack kicking of the AGW fascist nutters >>>>
> 
> 
> *US oil production up 50% in the past 5 years!!!*
> ...



Looks like it's time for a road trip to VEGAS. What could be better? We have scientist who are not on the government dole. Another scare tactic from the peace creeps and other assorted wackos 

Sounds like a good day to change the oil in my old scooter and pour it over the tractor out back.  

-Geaux

Heartland Events

9th International Conference on Climate Change

Home - International Conference on Climate Change

The Heartland Institute is &#8220;the world&#8217;s most prominent think tank
promoting skepticism about man-made climate change.&#8221;

&#8212; The Economist, May 26, 2012

Come to fabulous Las Vegas to meet leading scientists from around the world who question whether &#8220;man-made global warming&#8221; will be harmful to plants, animals, or human welfare. Learn from top economists and policy experts about the real costs and futility of trying to stop global warming.

Meet the leaders of think tanks and grassroots organizations who are *speaking out against global warming alarmism.* Don&#8217;t just wonder about global warming &#8230; understand it!


----------



## GreenBean (Jul 1, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> More bad news for the climate crusading nutters.......
> 
> 
> Less people than *ever* believe in global warming!!!
> ...



Al Gore come out come out where ever you are 

[ame=http://youtu.be/DrH4cAgr7Ns]Al Gore, fraud and hoax of Global Warming- Weather Channel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 1, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > More bad news for the climate crusading nutters.......
> ...




Green Bean.....gotta stop on in here more often!!! Its a downright hoot in here on a daily basis posting up link after link, after link making the AGW climate crusaders look like an Islamic terror bad guy walking the desert on video moments before the drone strike vaporizes his ass!!.

Bring all ya got bro.............


----------



## CultureCitizen (Jul 1, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > CultureCitizen said:
> ...



The last 40 years have seen a rise of only 4 inches... it is hard to notice them.
In the next 40 will see an increment of 12 inches ... It will not cause cities to drown , but it will surely make a difference when a storm comes. 

What is your point ? 
That global warming is not occuring?
Or that we shouldn't worry at all about it ?

In any case , China is the country that emits the highest amount of CO2: Almost as much as the the US, and Europe combined.
The US is no longer in a position to set the policy on these matters. In the future it should be a joint decision between China ,the US,  the EU, Japan and Russia.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 2, 2014)

CultureCitizen said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...




How do people get to this point of having this striking inability to connect the dots? It.....is.....fucking......amazing!!! I still hold that it is some kind of minor brain fuck up!! Not an intelligence thing......a thought processing thing. Look in the latest version of the DSM.......there is a big difference.


This guy is ready to go out to Home Depot and start the Noah thing based upon......ready for this......computer model forecasts!! And as has been displayed in here 5 billion times over just the last year ( and once yesterday in a new thread ), the models are consistently wrong. Too.....they have nothing to do with the actual data readings. The NOAA even ADMITS it!!! Still......these hopelessly duped people treat all this shit that comes directly from the msm as gospel!!! And they are going out building emergency arks over shit like this?? Take a step back and behold the landscape........HOLY FUCK!!


And this above ^^ is the least of the fuckedupedness.


These meatheads actually think world governments are going to come together and make up a plan on carbon taxes and scuttle their own economies!! The meatheads actually think this is in the realm of possibility........ALL BASED UPON COMPUTER MODELS!!! Is that thinking not fascinating?? Imagine a world politician/leader anywhere in the world coming out today and stating, *"I am going to lead the world to combat global warming and I hope my peers do the same!! Indeed, we will have to, as a people, accept a significant lowering in our collective standards of living......but the models are clear!!!"*


See those stickers on the backs of cars? LIBERALISMN IS A MENTAL DISORDER 


With any ability to connect the dots and having read the paragraph above, it is very understandable as to why the skeptics are winning and always will win. It is also clear as to why nobody cares about the science. Life is not about dreaming up these gloriously colorful fantasies where anything is possible. Most people don't think that way......the whole connect the dots thing.......and thank God for the rest of us most people can connect dots. Leave the k00ks in charge and we're all sitting around the living room table looking at a candle and answering orange juice chord Little Rascals phones and taking a bike to work in the morning.



Indeed......the skeptics are winning.........HUGE!!!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 3, 2014)

Winning sOn


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 3, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Winning sOn




LMAO........how much fun is this forum??


Hey Frank......that post above might be my most epic ever. What do you think??


----------



## Geaux4it (Jul 3, 2014)

LMAO... Just more news for these loons to chew on. Nothing can compete with the complete  _*FAIL*_ of an expedition when the ship your on gets stuck in ice.......LMAO.............. 

*Stuck in ice on its way to document melting ice.  *

What a bunch of Larry's  

-Geaux

================================

COPENHAGEN, Denmark -- It wasn't supposed to happen: a ship full of scientists and environmentalists sent to the Antarctic to find melting ice from global warming got stuck in frozen ice from fearsome cold.

Then, the rescue ship got stuck in the ice, too. 

Critics liken the incident to the climate change movement itself: stuck in denial over the fact that the climate is not getting warmer but seems to be getting much colder.

The climate is changing, but it's not changing the way climate change crowd predicted it would. Nature has made a mockery of global warming, so who are the real climate deniers?

Ice is not only growing in the South Pole, but in parts of the North Pole, too. And the coldest arctic temperatures in decades have descended upon North America.

Global Cooling: Is an Ice Age Coming? - Health & Science - CBN News - Christian News 24-7 - CBN.com


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 3, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Winning sOn
> ...



Why do you think I bumped it?


----------



## flacaltenn (Jul 3, 2014)

CultureCitizen said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Who's the big monster that scared you silly about *12 inch rise in Sea Level over the NEXT 40 years*? Was it that ole meany Al Gore? Because that ain't likely to happen.. Greenland may shed some ice -- But Antarctica is GROWING ICE. And even the UN rent-a-scientist team has cut back their SLevel predictions.. You just have to stop reading ThinkProgress for your GWarming news..


----------



## jc456 (Jul 3, 2014)

CultureCitizen said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



so, where did you get your data at?


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 3, 2014)

More classic stuff from the AGW k00k community...........


Accordng to them........sea ice in the Artic is shrinking.........due to global warming.



In the Antarctic.......sea ice is expanding exponentially........due to global warming.



Look.....the "government scientists" even say it is >>>  Scientists: Global Warming Increasing Antarctic Sea Ice | The Daily Caller


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 5, 2014)

Frank......check this out!!! A belated 4th of July celebration for US energy!!!


*1.  In March of 2014 U.S. crude oil production was at its highest level since May of 1988. The International Energy Agency (IEA) estimates that by next year the U.S. will surpass Saudi Arabia and Russia in crude oil output.

2.  U.S. natural gas production in 2013 was at its highest level ever.

3.  U.S. net imports of crude oil and petroleum products in 2013 were at their lowest level since 1988.

4.  Domestic production satisfied 84 percent of total U.S. energy demand in 2013.*


- See more at: Energy ? For Life, Liberty and Happiness




Hmmmmmm...........who's not winning????


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 6, 2014)

*Global Warming, the Movie Starring: Freezing*


*Perhaps its because a suspenseful movie needs something that is actually deadly, and freezing weather is deadly. By contrast, the actual, projected consequences of global warmingpresuming they will come to pass, which is looking very unlikelyare relatively mild and beneficial.* 


"Global Warming, the Movie" Starring: Freezing




so much winning...........


----------



## Geaux4it (Jul 9, 2014)

The left whackjobs aren't going to dig this at all. They have much work to do.  But hey, if one is so dumb and uneducated to vote for Obama what can I say.....


Global-Warming Skeptics Seek Documentary, 8 Years After 'Inconvenient Truth'

Eight years after Al Gore's Academy Award-winning climate-science documentary, An Inconvenient Truth, a prominent climate-skeptic group announced a crowdfunding initiative on Tuesday to produce a documentary that will provide their perspective on the issue.


Home - Climate Hustle

The Committee for a Constructive Tomorrow (CFACT), a conservative group, announced its filmmaking endeavor in Las Vegas at an annual meeting of global-warming skeptics, which is being hosted by libertarian group The Heartland Institute. The conference began Monday, and ends on Wednesday.
.

Climate Hustle will reveal the history of climate scares, examine the science on both sides of the debate, dig into the politics and media hype surrounding the issue, show how global warming has become a new religion for alarmists, and explain the impacts the warming agenda will have on people in America and around the world.  


[youtube]KbC82_5YZtA[/youtube]


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 9, 2014)

win.......great find Geaux!!! Another poke in the eye of the climate k00ks.


Trailer is classic........we should have been in on the writing/production, although I'd probably have split my sides laughing as it was being made.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jul 9, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> win.......great find Geaux!!! Another poke in the eye of the climate k00ks.
> 
> 
> Trailer is classic........we should have been in on the writing/production, although I'd probably have split my sides laughing as it was being made.



The left cumwads have this one under control skooks. They are quickly trying to pull the wool over the eyes of the LIV. For reals, if they could convince half the country that the 1% are evil, and that somehow he and his skank old man, Moochelle, were different, then the skies the limit. They care about the lefties as they walked up their backs to the trough of plenty. LMAO.......     

-Geaux


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 9, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


>





Frank......beyond classic!!! Where did you find it?? I spit on the monitor I laughed so hard!!!


*WINNING*



Frank......when the *domination material *hits this thread, rolling out *GIGANTOR* in that epic pose is a must!!! Awesome.....made my night!! Hope Geaux likes it.......I grew up with that guy.......kicks all asses.


----------



## westwall (Jul 9, 2014)

Just for you Skooks!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7AtSHp35xUg]Gigantor: The Collection Volume 1 "Opening Theme" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## polarbear (Jul 10, 2014)

Spiegel: Europe?s ?Gigantic Catastrophe? Happened in 1540 (When CO2 Was 30% Less Than Today!)


> Scientists say it was far worse than the European heat wave of 2003  according to a new paper authored by Oliver Wetter et al appearing in  the journal Climate Change.  The studys abstract reminds us that extreme extremes are all too  familiar in the past when CO2 were at a critically low level of 270 ppm
> The heat waves of 2003 in Western Europe and 2010 in Russia, commonly  labelled as rare climatic anomalies outside of previous experience, are  often taken as harbingers of more frequent extremes in the global  warming-influenced future. *However, a recent reconstruction of  springsummer temperatures for WE resulted in the likelihood of  significantly higher temperatures in 1540*. In order to check  the plausibility of this result we investigated the severity of the 1540  drought by putting forward the argument of the known soil  desiccation-temperature feedback. Based on more than 300 first-hand  documentary weather report sources originating from an area of 2 to 3  million km2, we show that *Europe  was affected by an unprecedented 11-month-long Megadrought. The  estimated number of precipitation days and precipitation amount for  Central and Western Europe in 1540 is significantly lower than the  100-year minima of the instrumental measurement period for spring,  summer and autumn.* This result is supported by independent  documentary evidence about extremely low river flows and Europe-wide  wild-, forest- and settlement fires. *We found that an event of this severity cannot be simulated by state-of-the-art climate models*.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 10, 2014)

polarbear said:


> Spiegel: Europe?s ?Gigantic Catastrophe? Happened in 1540 (When CO2 Was 30% Less Than Today!)
> 
> 
> > Scientists say it was far worse than the European heat wave of 2003  according to a new paper authored by Oliver Wetter et al appearing in  the journal Climate Change.  The studys abstract reminds us that extreme extremes are all too  familiar in the past when CO2 were at a critically low level of 270 ppm
> > The heat waves of 2003 in Western Europe and 2010 in Russia, commonly  labelled as rare climatic anomalies outside of previous experience, are  often taken as harbingers of more frequent extremes in the global  warming-influenced future. *However, a recent reconstruction of  springsummer temperatures for WE resulted in the likelihood of  significantly higher temperatures in 1540*. In order to check  the plausibility of this result we investigated the severity of the 1540  drought by putting forward the argument of the known soil  desiccation-temperature feedback. Based on more than 300 first-hand  documentary weather report sources originating from an area of 2 to 3  million km2, we show that *Europe  was affected by an unprecedented 11-month-long Megadrought. The  estimated number of precipitation days and precipitation amount for  Central and Western Europe in 1540 is significantly lower than the  100-year minima of the instrumental measurement period for spring,  summer and autumn.* This result is supported by independent  documentary evidence about extremely low river flows and Europe-wide  wild-, forest- and settlement fires. *We found that an event of this severity cannot be simulated by state-of-the-art climate models*.



The Heat Wave is a DENIER!!!!! and must be adjusted downward


----------



## Geaux4it (Jul 10, 2014)

Don't look now Skooks, its going to start a chill next week. LMAO... Middle of July. Check this chit out.

-Geaux

The Polar Vortex Is Back... In The Middle Of July

But just to make sure that the abysmal Q1 GDP which has now spilled over into Q2 and will likely see the US economy growing in the mid-2% range, has a sufficiently broad "excuse" in the third quarter of the year, here comes - in the middle of July - the polar vortex 2.0.  As WaPo reports   http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...cking-summer-return-in-eastern-u-s-next-week/,     "However you choose to refer to the looming weather pattern, unseasonably chilly air is headed for parts of the northern and northeastern U.S at the height of summer early next week."








Bearing a haunting resemblance to January&#8217;s brutally cold weather pattern, a deep pool of cool air from the Gulf of Alaska will plunge into the Great Lakes early next week and then ooze towards the East Coast.

Check out the rest here. 

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-07-10/polar-vortex-back-middle-july


Some really cool, no pun intended, maps showing some cold ass chit coming..... Global warming my a$$.   

The global warming  club whackos will head to Death Valley to mark a 110 degree day. ..  

-Geaux


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 10, 2014)

You guys are the shit.......cracking my ass up daily!!! Gigantor stuff ftmfw!!!

low - mid-50's next week!!!! By the end of summer, there might be 149 people who think the world is warming.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 11, 2014)

Hey Geaux........ZEROHEDGE.......awesome site to find out what the real poop is. Heres another one for ya..........  Washington's Blog | Business, Investing, Economy, Politics, World News, Energy, Environment, Science, Technology Washington's Blog   .....I check it out at least 2X daily. Really provides you information outside the matrix. Please pass it on to anyone not obsessed in remaining in the comfy zone of the matrix. It is exceedingly well referenced.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 11, 2014)

FLASH.......Polar Vortex to arrive next week.......in mid-July >>>


Polar vortex arrives for mid-July - LOCAL2 Sault Ste. Marie


High temps in the mid-50's form much of the nation!!!!!



Damn global warming!!!!


----------



## Geaux4it (Jul 11, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> FLASH.......Polar Vortex to arrive next week.......in mid-July >>>
> 
> 
> Polar vortex arrives for mid-July - LOCAL2 Sault Ste. Marie
> ...



Time to break out the parka and ice scrappers. LMAO....

-Geaux


----------



## CultureCitizen (Jul 11, 2014)

Geaux4it said:


> Don't look now Skooks, its going to start a chill next week. LMAO... Middle of July. Check this chit out.
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> ...



You did notice that Greenland , Baffin's land and northwest Canada will be particularly hot during that same period of time , didn't you ?


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 11, 2014)

CultureCitizen said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Don't look now Skooks, its going to start a chill next week. LMAO... Middle of July. Check this chit out.
> ...





And?



The point is, nobody knows shit about shit in terms of next months temperatures, next years or 25 years from now. The computer models are generally bogus yet the k00ks put their stock in them like people kneeling on a little carpet.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 11, 2014)

With all we know it may not start warming again until 2050.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jul 11, 2014)

CultureCitizen said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Don't look now Skooks, its going to start a chill next week. LMAO... Middle of July. Check this chit out.
> ...



Sure did. And they will be running in the streets shouting global warming. Yep, global warming in Greenland caused by a frigging bitter few days, late July, on the East Coast. 

-Geaux


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 12, 2014)

Let face it.....climate alarmism is dying in 2014. Even the New York Times is recognizing it. The non-k00ks in the debate have clearly wrestled away the narrative, effectively branding the alarmists as a dwindling brain dead cult. The AGW alarmists are now getting beaten at their own game!!!



*Those include Richard Lindzen, the ex-MIT meteorology professor who spoke at the institute&#8217;s 2009 conference and is now a fellow at the libertarian-leaning Cato Institute.


In a 2012 New York Times profile, Lindzen affirmed that carbon dioxide is a greenhouse gas and called those who dispute the point &#8220;nutty.&#8221; But he predicts that negative feedback loops in the atmosphere will counteract its warming effects. The climate, he insists, is less sensitive to human emissions than environmentalists fear.*


Heartland Institute climate change conference: Optimism is the new denial.






This is compelling. To a person, the AGW alarmist crowd almost invariably are miserable and highly pessimistic.......most people are turned off by this dynamic.......clearly. Its human nature. What the skeptics have done is embrace what is becoming known as "climate optimism" and is clearly winning over people. Of course.......when the net benefits of warming outweigh the negative effects, people want to grab hold of that. Lets face it......most people hate the whiney, hysterical party pooper types like you see in this forum.......ALL are AGW nutters!!!


----------



## polarbear (Jul 12, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Let face it.....climate alarmism is dying in 2014. Even the New York Times is recognizing it. The non-k00ks in the debate have clearly wrestled away the narrative, effectively branding the alarmists as a dwindling brain dead cult. The AGW alarmists are now getting beaten at their own game!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You live in New York don`t you?
Nobody who really matters is worried about "ocean levels rising".
New York: Immobilien-Boom entzweit Brooklyn - SPIEGEL ONLINE


> *Bauboom in Brooklyn*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Wild West building boom in Brooklyn New York" is what Der Spiegel writes about the 1.5 billion$ project.
It`s being pushed by a guy who`s name is  Chakrabarti  ....who came from India and is now a "city planner" in New York and was part of the oversight committee to rebuild 9/11 ground zero, the Hudson yards high rise district and Manhattan`s High Line Park.
Seems to me he doesn`t give a flying f@<k what global warmers keep ranting about rising ocean water.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 12, 2014)

polarbear said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Let face it.....climate alarmism is dying in 2014. Even the New York Times is recognizing it. The non-k00ks in the debate have clearly wrestled away the narrative, effectively branding the alarmists as a dwindling brain dead cult. The AGW alarmists are now getting beaten at their own game!!!
> ...





Yep....ahhhhhh........

Like Ive been saying too Polar........nobody is giving a crap about the science.


----------



## polarbear (Jul 12, 2014)

A few posts before your`s some idiot wrote that Greenland and Canada will be "unusually hot" as a comment to that computer forecast which has unusually cold air coming from Canada into the US.
All the while it`s been way cooler than normal up here, people were wearing jackets and turned on their furnace.
Some areas still struggled at the end of June with frozen water pipes and the crops are stunted due to low temperatures.
This month we finally went a bit over 20 C for a couple of days which was followed by overcast, heavy rain and cold North-winds over most of central Canada. It hasn`t been warm enough for the mosquitoes to breed so far this year either, but that`s okay with us. That`s not the kind of gigabytes we interested in anyway.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 12, 2014)

Hey Polar......maybe you missed it. Gallup did a poll last week asking "Do you think the science is settled?"

How many people said "NO!!!!!"




*80%*


Even surprised me......just 20% are still hopelessly duped, but talk about a gigantic kick in the nut sacks of the AGW k00ks??


----------



## polarbear (Jul 12, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey Polar......maybe you missed it. Gallup did a poll last week asking "Do you think the science is settled?"
> 
> How many people said "NO!!!!!"
> 
> ...



No I did not miss it I just did not bother getting involved while Crick et al, etc were spamming their crap all over every environment thread there is on this board. 
They hate your thread here because it`s heading for 100 000 views, so the kooks decided to boycott it, but it just keeps on going.
The nice thing about their boycott is that the info posted here does not get buried with 10 posts in a row, like Crick and his troll-cohorts always do it to hide stuff that bothers their superstitions about plant food.
Besides that I never cared much what & how many idiots believe.
"Is it a settled science?" is not even the right question. They should have a poll amongst scientists how many of them believe if this AGW crap is even a science to begin with.
Btw did you see what I posted in your thread about the great heatwave of 1540 when CO2 was at pre-industrial 270 ppm. That heat wave  surpassed all else what`s on record, including that alleged CO2 triggered 2003 heatwave in Europe.http://www.usmessageboard.com/envir...the-skeptics-are-winning-213.html#post9417895



> Oliver Wetter,
> Christian Pfister,
> Johannes P. Werner,
> Eduardo Zorita,
> ...


It was published by the University of Bern Switzerland and Der Spiegel paid the 30 Euro (pay-wall fee) for the rights to publish quotations.
*The one that grabbed my attention was:*


> Auch die Jahresringe von Bäumen fallen als Indikatoren aus - denn Hitzestress stoppe das Pflanzenwachstum.


Meaning that none of that showed up using tree-rings as a proxy temperature indicator because the *lack of available water stunted tree growth.*...and all of M.Mann`s hockey-stick is based on such proxies, claiming smaller growth rings = colder temperature...which goes to show that it`s not even a science, never mind a "settled science".
Here is a list of scientists that proved how wrong M.Mann was.
I guess they are all on the IPCC "deniers" black list already :


 Oliver Wetter 

           (1)           (2)
 Christian Pfister 

           (1)
 Johannes P. Werner 

           (3)
 Eduardo Zorita 

           (4)
 Sebastian Wagner           (4)
 Sonia I. Seneviratne 

           (5


 Jürgen Herget 

           (6)
 Uwe Grünewald 

           (7)
 Jürg Luterbacher 

           (3)
 Maria-Joao Alcoforado 

           (8)
 Mariano Barriendos 

           (10)           (9)
 Ursula Bieber 

           (11)
 Rudolf Brázdil 

           (12)           (13)
 Karl H. Burmeister 

           (14)
 Chantal Camenisch           (1)           (2)
 Antonio Contino 

           (15)
 Petr Dobrovolný           (12)           (13)
 Rüdiger Glaser 

           (16)
 Iso Himmelsbach           (16)
 Andrea Kiss 

           (17)
 Old&#345;ich Kotyza 

           (18)
 Thomas Labbé 

           (19)
 Danuta Limanówka 

           (20)
 Laurent Litzenburger 

           (21)
 Øyvind Nordl 

           (22)
 Kathleen Pribyl 

           (23)
 Dag Retsö 

           (24)
 Dirk Riemann           (16)
 Christian Rohr           (1)           (2)
 Werner Siegfried 

           (25)
 Johan Söderberg 

           (24)
 Jean-Laurent Spring 

           (26)
But they don`t seem to care because as you can see each of them volunteered their personal e-mail address.
Pass it on to the AGW kooks so that they can vent their fury with some hate-mail.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 12, 2014)

Polar bro.....gotta keep us up to date on the temps up your way next week!!!!

And this isn't my thread........its owned by the Matrix of Domination!!!









Gotta get around to adding Kosh onto the Matrix.........


----------



## polarbear (Jul 12, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Polar bro.....gotta keep us up to date on the temps up your way next week!!!!
> 
> And this isn't my thread........its owned by the Matrix of Domination!!!
> 
> ...



Well I can tell you, right now it`s only +6 C in Churchill Manitoba and for Monday the Canadian Weather forecast service predicts it`s "warming up" to +16 C. 
Normal high for Northern Manitoba for July is +18 C and the average minimum is +7 C...we are only 1 deg C colder than the average low, therefore don`t expect anything as spectacular as these brutally cold "Manitoba Maulers" that froze New York solid during the winter.
That polar vortex is just another neo-climatologist buzzword which they invented to "explain" how too much plant food in the air caused the arctic air "to spill over" like a bucket.
We always had these howling cold North winds and when they reach the US they have been called "Manitoba Maulers", "Saskatchewan Screamers" or "Alberta Clippers" by our southern neighbors long before the IPCC crackpots ever existed.
"Vortex" I guess sounds more dazzling to the idiots who adore them.
F@ck there isn`t a high or low pressure system that does not spin and it`s not that we needed these grand-standing wizards of Oz to tell us that they do form a "vortex".
Nah...don`t expect too much of what we got right now to make it further south, you don`t want it any ways, believe me.
Even if it would make it your way the AGW would just dismiss it as "weather" not as "climate" .
For anything to qualify as a climactic event it has to get hot for about 2 weeks in some shithole in Australia


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 13, 2014)

I really don't have a clue when it will start warming. Just that the physics say it will one day!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 13, 2014)

Matthew said:


> I really don't have a clue when it will start warming. Just that the physics say it will one day!




Maybe it is......maybe it isn't. I'm inclined to say it probably is. But this whole "man-made" stuff is definitely the stoopidest bunch of crap Ive ever heard in my life.

In any case.......even more stoopid than that is going off on this drunken sailor crusade to revert our energy needs back to the stone age with solar and wind. Anybody in with that is beyond help......Im fascinated with the thinking being in the field of psychology.......much as I am with the thinking of the gun grabbers. The connect the dots skills......they are just devoid of them.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 14, 2014)

*Brisbane hits coldest temperature in 103 years  *

 Chris McMahon, Sharnee Rawson  |
 The Courier-Mail  |
 July 12, 2014 10:59AM 


Cookies must be enabled. | The Australian



AGW k00k failing........and the icing on the cake is, it is only a matter of time before carbon-tax laws from 4-5 years ago are repealed. These poor people are getting battered on electricity costs......they never saw it coming because the asshole politicians duped them on the global warming bull shit. Indeed.......like in Germany, this is what you're seeing all over the world......a move AWAY from renewables. And why not? People are waking up to icy conditions and saying "WTF??!!!!........Im getting clobbered on my electric bill but my balls are retracting when these fuckers said they would be droopy and sweaty!!!"


----------



## Kosh (Jul 14, 2014)

Matthew said:


> I really don't have a clue when it will start warming. Just that the physics say it will one day!








It is often reported that the temperature of the earth is higher the past 20 years than it has ever been in history. This is simply not true, nor has it ever been. Hundreds of research studies using ice cores, pollen sedimentation, tree rings, etc. have shown that there were dozens of periods in the past 11,000 years (the Holocene period) that earth's temperature was warmer than it is today. Earth's temperature was very much warmer at least four times during the current interglacial period.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 15, 2014)

and the k00k losing keeps coming......almost a daily event these days!!!



Lowest temp for KC ever recorded on a July 15 = *54 degrees*



Oh.....I guess global warming hasn't quite made it to the United States.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 15, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> and the k00k losing keeps coming......almost a daily event these days!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We should hit a record low temperature tonight in Chicago.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 16, 2014)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > and the k00k losing keeps coming......almost a daily event these days!!!
> ...


.....er, just as predicted by the AGWCult models


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 16, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



exactly

--LOL


----------



## jc456 (Jul 16, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



Aurora, Illinois low this morning--- 49 degrees....... High today set at 70.  July 16 middle of summer.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 16, 2014)

LMAO......49 degrees in July.

Here in New York, summer has not even arrived yet..........fucking global warming. We've had two days of 90 degrees or above and those temps were in the low 90's.......people are like  . Most summers in my life we have multiple heat spells of several days in the upper 90's........generally starting in mid to late May. But......not any more.


Oh that's right......I forgot.......its a pause


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 16, 2014)

Climate Disruption

Had ta be!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 16, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Climate Disruption
> 
> Had ta be!





Frank....that you in the avatar with that AK??!! SICK build.......here in New York......I should say, Newyorkistan.......our dickhead governor created some gay new law called NYSAFE!!! By the time I purchased my Saiga AK, no pistol grip and only allowed gay 10 round magazines. Too......and you cant make it up......no brake muzzles allowed. Flash suppressor? Nope.....makes it an assault weapon!!! I love mine though.......just mounted a new red dot on it ftmfw!! The 7.62 - 39 ammo is cheap......gotta love it. When the shtf, somebody might try to take my stuff, but they will leave my residence looking like swiss fucking cheese.( although to be honest, home defense for me comes with 12G rounds of exotic shotshells that will take a head clear off.....delivered by my Mossberg 930 SPX semi-auto. )


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 17, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Climate Disruption
> ...


----------



## theliq (Jul 18, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Funny that!!!!!considering most Yanks are such LOSERS


----------



## theliq (Jul 18, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> LMAO......49 degrees in July.
> 
> Here in New York, summer has not even arrived yet..........fucking global warming. We've had two days of 90 degrees or above and those temps were in the low 90's.......people are like  . Most summers in my life we have multiple heat spells of several days in the upper 90's........generally starting in mid to late May. But......not any more.
> 
> ...



Complete LOSER


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 18, 2014)

nobody cares about Australia.........


----------



## zeke (Jul 18, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> nobody cares about Australia.........



Skook, nobody except Frank cares about YOUR fantasy of blowing someones head off.

I know you've had this fantasy for some time not\w. What the fuck is the problem of "making it happen?"

Got nothing worth stealing or what?


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 18, 2014)

zeke said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > nobody cares about Australia.........
> ...





s0n......you're miserable ALL the time!! Its Friday......go to a happy hour


----------



## CultureCitizen (Jul 18, 2014)

Ok guys, here is an article for you to ponder on:

Lake Mead reservoir drops to record low

Nevertheless, you can still call this a regular cycle of nature.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 18, 2014)

CultureCitizen said:


> Ok guys, here is an article for you to ponder on:
> 
> Lake Mead reservoir drops to record low
> 
> Nevertheless, you can still call this a regular cycle of nature.



Huh?  They built a manmade lake with very few dependents on it.  Then they put in subdivisions and expected that lake to be there forever.  Not sure that was ever the intention.  Nice try though.


----------



## CultureCitizen (Jul 18, 2014)

jc456 said:


> CultureCitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Ok guys, here is an article for you to ponder on:
> ...



I disagree : lake mead was planned to be the largest reservoir of water in the United States. It allowed the development of a city : Las Vegas. 
And by the by the drought seems to be the worst in the last 1,200 years.
Did you even try Reading the article? 
Now you can still deny awg, denying wg is harder, and this harsh drought is even harder to deny.
A more thorough article can be found in the link below. I don't think I'll convince any of you, but it sure makes an interesting read.

http://www.desertsun.com/longform/n...ming-southwest-water-supply-drought/10418637/


----------



## jc456 (Jul 18, 2014)

CultureCitizen said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > CultureCitizen said:
> ...



Look, I completely understand what the reason for the lake was.  Same as any other man made lake.  The problem is it is a lake in a desert.  To think there wouldn't be droughts in the desert is silly.  The fact is when the lake was originally made and filled up, there were limited homes.  Then subdivsions and many more homes and people and now we are where we are.  And, there is a drought in the desert.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 18, 2014)

CultureCitizen said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > CultureCitizen said:
> ...






meh

Some people just tend tot he hysterical.


Go google "dought", "history" and "maps". Ive posted up the maps many times. Drought happens anywhere and everywhere over time. The 1930's was a Jonestown all across the west and midwest. In most of the 40's, we saw little drought and then in the mid-late 1950's much of the US was bone dry.

Seeing the maps is instructive and prevents the knee jerks of present events that the AGW k00ks want people responding to.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jul 18, 2014)

Don't worry Cultured one.. I found your missing Lake Mead water..


----------



## flacaltenn (Jul 18, 2014)

Probably not good to measure the severity of a drought by the amount of water in a 
reservoir. Too many variables.. Better to look at rainfall data -- dontchathink??


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 18, 2014)

AGWCult


----------



## theliq (Jul 18, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> nobody cares about Australia.........



Well they do actually.......but your cheap one liners are just that...CHEAP and we see what you personally are,CHEAP.....see you around NOT


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 19, 2014)

theliq said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > nobody cares about Australia.........
> ...




Whatever you say s0n!!!

Australia was in the news once in the last 15 years.....when the stoopid plane went missing. Nobody would know it even existed except for Crocodile Dundee.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## flacaltenn (Jul 19, 2014)

Skooks.. 

The silence is eerie man.. I'm getting nervous twitches about no Warmer propaganda making the news. 
There are only 413 days left to save the planet and the press is off on illegal children, a couple or 3 wars in the Holyland and another downed Malysian Jet !!! 

Beginning to feel like either the war on CO2 is over --- or they are tunneling our position. Suggest we go to DefCon 2.. . Over and out..


----------



## IanC (Jul 20, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> Skooks..
> 
> The silence is eerie man.. I'm getting nervous twitches about no Warmer propaganda making the news.
> There are only 413 days left to save the planet and the press is off on illegal children, a couple or 3 wars in the Holyland and another downed Malysian Jet !!!
> ...





yup. that is the way this whole thing will end. the public will stop paying attention to it, funding will dwindle to its rightful level, and science will be able to investigate all the other factors that were elbowed out by the bloated focus on CO2.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 20, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> Skooks..
> 
> The silence is eerie man.. I'm getting nervous twitches about no Warmer propaganda making the news.
> There are only 413 days left to save the planet and the press is off on illegal children, a couple or 3 wars in the Holyland and another downed Malysian Jet !!!
> ...




LMAO......hey FlaCal.....too, heard there is a major motion pic coming out that evidently devastates the AGW position. Havent seen a trailer yet.......

The dynamic we have here is The Boy Who Cried Wolf syndrome. Unlike the AGW fascists, most people do have the ability to connect the dots and lets face it, the people have tuned out. I make jokes about it in here but really, its just fact........nobody cares about climate change in 2014......except the hard core internet k00ks.


Just the fact that this thread is near 100K hits is proof positive that people are looking for something except the same old tired established narrative shit.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 22, 2014)

AGWCult sez: ZOMFG!!! IT's the 14 hottest July in the last 39 years!!!! But only when you add the warming the Deep Pacific Ocean Ate!!!!!

ZOMFG!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 22, 2014)

Why do skeptics have so much fun in this forum?

Answer: Because we can.........

The AGW crowd is having a party because the record was broken in terms of a 2 month period of warming temperatures ( still cold as hell in the USA of course ).

How much was the record broken by???


Ready for this??  >>>>>>



*1/20th of one degree!!!*


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 22, 2014)

Frank.....think its Gigantor time my friend >>>>>


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 23, 2014)

More k00k losing.........

Been saying for 20 years, along with my skeptic brethren that AGW is about one thing and one thing only: the destruction of capitalism. Indeed, it is right there in Saul Alinski's "Rules for Radicals".......

And whats the news today?


*130 Environmental groups advocate for abolishing capitalism*


130 Environmental Groups Call For An End To Capitalism | The Daily Caller


These people are amongst the premier nutters on the globe........certifiable k00ks who want everything in your life controlled by the government. Supporters can be categorized very simply: hopelessly duped


AGW has never been about the environment. These people are fringe k00k socialists that hate capitalism and want to use carbon taxes to ensure its doom........but the problem is, Crap and Tax is as dead as a doornail in America and is now dying out in Germany and Australia and has failed in Spain. People finally caught up to what was being kept from them: that Crap and Tax leads ONLY to far higher electric bills for the folks and virtually no dent on CO2 levels.


The whole mess of AGW shit is a fraud.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 23, 2014)

w0w.....zoomed waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay past 100,000 views in less than 1/2 a heartbeat.


Shit......now the few AGW ( about 3-4) mental cases on here will be even far more miserable!!!








*EPIC s0ns*


----------



## flacaltenn (Jul 23, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> More k00k losing.........
> 
> Been saying for 20 years, along with my skeptic brethren that AGW is about one thing and one thing only: the destruction of capitalism. Indeed, it is right there in Saul Alinski's "Rules for Radicals".......
> 
> ...



WHOOPS == There it is !!! The anti-capitalist, extortion ring behind the UN efforts on Climate Change.. 

From the link supplied in your article.. 



> Venezuela climate summit calls for end to "green economy"
> 
> A UN-backed conference in Venezuela has ended with a declaration to scrap carbon markets and reject the green economy.
> 
> ...




In other words.. Don't try to foist Green Shit Agenda on us..  This is not OUR issue.. Just BLEED those capitalist pigs dead and fork over the money...
This is so delicious -- I've bookmarked it..


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 24, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Frank.....think its Gigantor time my friend >>>>>








100,000 view kOokS LosiNg, sOn!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 24, 2014)

"But one must say clearly that we redistribute de facto the world's wealth by climate policy. Obviously, the owners of coal and oil will not be enthusiastic about this. One has to free oneself from the illusion that international climate policy is environmental policy. This has almost nothing to do with environmental policy anymore..." --- IPCC Admitting AGW is a scam to separate people from their money


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 24, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Frank.....think its Gigantor time my friend >>>>>
> ...





*WIN......SPACE AGE ROBOTS ftw TOO!!!*


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 24, 2014)

Couldn't help it but when a thread hits 100,000, you gotta have the people responsible for the carnage of the AGW k00ks identified............










*cArNaGe mAsTeRs*


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 24, 2014)

Thread of the Decade!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 24, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Thread of the Decade!




You know what Frank.......this thread......the "views" is getting massive hits. No way it is from people on this forum or even this message board. Somehow, this has to be coming up on a google, yahoo or Bing search. Its had over 500 views in the last 48 hours.........so indeed, talk about epic!!!!!!


May have 200K views by the fall........HOLY CRAP.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 24, 2014)

The Green Agenda


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 27, 2014)

More fodder........nobody is caring about the consensus science >>>>>

Wanna see a "hockey stick"???


Check this one out!!!!!




The Hockey Stick of American Oil & Gas Production | RealClearEnergy


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 27, 2014)

More AGW k00k losing.........might even deserve a cameo by Gigantor!!!



* 5 Fatal Flaws of Solar*


Articles: Five Fatal Flaws of Solar Energy



Once again, the skeptics delivering the stuff you don't ever get in the msm that is all green, all the time.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 29, 2014)

Record lows in the mid-Atlantic states in July '14 = more losing for the k00ks.


Nobody in any of those states is sitting home making plans to call their representatives about "doing something about global warming". They are too worried about freezing their balls off in the middle of summer!!

Mild July Temperatures Make, Tie Record Lows At BWI « CBS Baltimore



AGW fAiL batman.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 29, 2014)

Gigantors exhaust fumes are melting the ice caps


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 30, 2014)

Hey Frank.....did you read that article on the last page, "5 Fatal Flaws of Solar"?? What a joke.....trying to think of a laughable analogy at the present time but I just woke up......coffee hasn't kicked in yet.


Lets put it this way.......I frequently refer to the AGW crowd as "k00ks" in here. One read of that article and you quickly realize how deep they are in the Disney thinking. Its fascinating........and when you think about it, you realize these people are intelligent for sure. Cant deny that.......which leads to just two possible logical conclusions: 1) They are mental cases......or......2) They are knowingly promoting an energy form that is a joke when compared fossil fuels.

I think its the latter.......these people are largely frauds  and as the research I posted up on the last page found, they are *pronounced liars *when it serves their agenda!! ( see link *RESEARCH FINDS SOCIALISTS LIE*.....)


actually.....here is the link for interested parties  >>>> Socialists Are Cheaters, Says New Study - Hit & Run : Reason.com

Oh ps.......all AGW devotees are also hard core socialists!!! Anybody who thinks differently has a plate in their head.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 30, 2014)

By the way......anybody browsing this forum will note that there are basically two regular AGW posters in here: *MAMOOTH AND CRICK*.

Check their posts......almost invariably their posts are conjecture and are not accompanied by links to support their whopper statements. In fact, many in this forum feel strongly that they may well be paid hacks to spread disinformation which we now know is happening all over the internet.......known as "sock puppets".


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 31, 2014)

The IPCC admitted climate change wasn't about climate but about wealth redistribution.

It was a rare moment of honesty like Maxine Waters saying Dems were Socalists


----------



## jc456 (Jul 31, 2014)

You want more WiNNIng

Carbon Tax Repealed: Australian Government Puts People First

Congratulations to Australian Prime Minster Tony Abbott on his leadership to repeal the Carbon Tax, which cost an estimated $15 billion in economic impact to Australias economy and would save families an estimated A$550 per year. 
The Governments decision to repeal the Carbon Tax is a lesson in leadership for the modern world: Australia has rejected policies that made energy scarce and expensive and has chosen to put its people first. 
Australian citizens are paying among the highest energy prices in the developed world. The repeal of this tax is now expected to save the typical Australian family more than $550 a year.
Australian Prime Minister Tony Abbott said: "Today, the tax that you voted to get rid of is finally gone. A useless, destructive tax which damaged jobs, which hurt families' cost of living and which didn't actually help the environment is finally gone." 
Affordable energy  largely fueled by advanced coal  is a fundamental building block for a healthy economy as we work to make the air cleaner every day. Coal is Australia's second-largest export and essential for jobs and economic strength, contributing nearly $43 billion each year to the economy. Coal also is the world's fastest-growing major fuel, and a power source that is increasingly clean with today's advanced technologies. 
We must focus on the very real human crisis felt by countless families globally who wrestle with the problem of putting food on the table or keeping their lights on.

We encourage you to visit www.AdvancedEnergyforLife.com to learn more and be part of the solution. Please offer questions and feedback to: Info@AdvancedEnergyforLife.com


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 31, 2014)

jc456 said:


> You want more WiNNIng
> 
> Carbon Tax Repealed: Australian Government Puts People First
> 
> ...





Ooooooopsie...........

Great find Jc..........a devastating kick to the AGW collective nutsack. Goes to show......the science isn't mattering. = the skeptics are *WINNING*


So many lovers of green energy, love green energy until they find out that the government picks your pocket blind......then most say "meh" to green energy = exactly whats going on in Europe and Australia and soon enough here when they figure out the ruse.


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 1, 2014)

Leave it to a nut to promote the agenda of nutters.........

So.....outside of California, the whole world knows Governor Jerry Brown is a whack job. Who could be surprised with this statement of genius from him yesterday >>>


California Governor Jerry Brown: Climate Change Will Drive Millions of People North over the Border | National Review Online


----------



## jc456 (Aug 1, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > You want more WiNNIng
> ...



Happy to contribute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 3, 2014)

LMAO....solar and wind *far more expensive *than first thought.

duh


Been saying it for years.


Solar and Wind More Expensive Than Recognized | RealClearEnergy



fAiL....compare that to the lies you see in this forum all the time about how cheap solar and wind are. Total bs.......dang.....even the president said consumers were going to get their clocks cleaned with rising electric bills if this was the way we went.


duh


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 5, 2014)

Ants cooling the earth........no shit!!!

Can ants save Earth from global warming? - The Times of India


More fodder......we don't know shit about shit regarding the climate.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 5, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Ants cooling the earth........no shit!!!
> 
> Can ants save Earth from global warming? - The Times of India
> 
> ...



This is very funny to me.  We can't get one person to provide an experiment that shows CO2 drives climate, but we can tell now that ants cause cooling?  LOL!


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 5, 2014)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Ants cooling the earth........no shit!!!
> ...





Which of course JC means........more skeptic...........


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 5, 2014)

Gigantor says, "more kOokS loSiNg, SoN"


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 5, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Gigantor says, "more kOokS loSiNg, SoN"




or........so much wInNiNg


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 8, 2014)

Human racism is gay..........


*"Many environmentalists, for example, believe that fewer people means a cleaner environment."*  >>>>

Climate change, overpopulation fears are a bad mix for the left | AEIdeas


*= not wiNnIng*


----------



## jc456 (Aug 8, 2014)

Another day and another day of ........ *WINNING*


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 8, 2014)

another day of this thread............


*DOMINATING


THE 


FORUM*



BECAUSE......FACTS........ARE FACTS.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 11, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> another day of this thread............
> 
> 
> *dominating
> ...



another

weekend

of cooler temps

this thread is amazing


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 11, 2014)

Oil production in North America is BOOMING!!!! Dang.....even I cant believe it.........but sure as hell, Mitt Romney predicted it!!

Soon.....even Texas will surpass Iraq!!! LMAO. And the US is going to fly by Saudi Arabia!!! Who knew?


Like I always say...........nobody is caring about the science. It is having zero impact in the real world!!



http://www.realclearenergy.org/charticles/2014/08/08/north_american_is_1_energy_producer_107947.html


The AGW k00ks can spin the CO2 shit any way they want.........its not changing dick.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 11, 2014)

there is so much winning here that the leftest k00ks started their own thread to compete.

Global Warming Deniers Become More Desperate By the Day.  hahahahahhahhahahaahaha!!!!


----------



## itfitzme (Aug 11, 2014)

How much did  ya'll win? A car?  Washer dryer?   What'd ya win?

Oh..."winning"...when do you actually win?   How will you know?


----------



## itfitzme (Aug 11, 2014)

I have a 2 and a 3 and a 4 and 6 and a 5.   I WIN!!!!

Next hand.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 11, 2014)

Cow farts to create Arctic methane cascade


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 12, 2014)

itfitzme said:


> How much did  ya'll win? A car?  Washer dryer?   What'd ya win?
> 
> Oh..."winning"...when do you actually win?   How will you know?





Its called dominating the forum s0n. Peeps come in here to find a barometer on this stuff and don't get the typical msm BS.....and what do they find? A thread that has 150+ links displaying how stoopid hopeless the plight of the AGW k00ks is......and knowing that is a hoot!!! Yep......they see bomb thrower thread after bomb thrower thread dry up and die in a few days!! Too......they see in here......an ENVIRONMENT forum mind you.....epic levels of misery and anger in the tone of the AGW climate crusaders. Why? Because for all the "consensus science" for the past 15 years, it hasn't moved the ball even one yard in terms of the policy makers in all the world governments. Fossil fuels still DOMINATE and every single solitary projection shows that through 2040, renewables will still be a tiny sliver on the energy graph. IDK? Skeptic winning........AGW k00k losing......in any case, this forum is a playground of fun for the skeptics. For the AGW crowd? Not so much!!


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 12, 2014)

jc456 said:


> there is so much winning here that the leftest k00ks started their own thread to compete.
> 
> Global Warming Deniers Become More Desperate By the Day.  hahahahahhahhahahaahaha!!!!



--LOL

thanks for the laugh 

--LOL


----------



## Geaux4it (Aug 12, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> itfitzme said:
> 
> 
> > How much did  ya'll win? A car?  Washer dryer?   What'd ya win?
> ...



Hey Skooks. These AGW whack-jobs ride unicorns. Its all real world stuff

The leftist nut jobs who are bleeding 'green' this and that, have latched onto the GW fringe in hopes of derailing our energy needs.  But wait, the last 17 years what has been going on?

Um, its not warming

-Geaux



Global Warming Pause Puts 'Crisis' In Perspective

Much has been written and argued, from all sides in the global warming debate, about the meaning of the asserted 17-year pause in global warming. Is a 17-year pause significant? Is a pause even occurring? Does the pause signal a longer-term halt to global warming or even a long-term cooling trend? Would a resumption of global warming to pre-pause rates end the global warming debate? A look at recent temperatures and their appropriate context provides helpful meaning to the much-discussed global warming pause.

a plateau of temperatures, with absolutely no warming, from 1979 through 1997
a large temperature spike in 1998
a return to the 1979-1997 mean in 1999-2000
a modest escalation of temperatures in 2001
an elevated plateau of essentially flat temperatures from 2002-2014

*If we choose a starting point of mid-1998, the planet has cooled during the past 16 years. If we choose a starting point of late 1997 or early 1999, temperatures have been flat during the past 15 and 17 years.* Examining the totality of the 35-year temperature record, we see approximately 1/3 of 1 degree Celsius warming during the period. Accordingly, global warming has occurred at a pace of approximately 1 degree Celsius per century over the duration of the satellite record.

Remote Sensing Systems (RSS) also compiles data from the satellite instruments, though RSS measures a slightly different range of the lower atmosphere. RSS reports a similar temperature history, available here. In the RSS compilation, we see not just a recent temperature plateau, but actual cooling.

* Again, the pace of warming throughout the entirety of the record is approximately 1 degree Celsius per century.*

http://www.forbes.com/sites/jamestaylor/2014/08/07/global-warming-pause-puts-crisis-in-perspective/


----------



## itfitzme (Aug 12, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> itfitzme said:
> 
> 
> > How much did  ya'll win? A car?  Washer dryer?   What'd ya win?
> ...



 Oh, yeah, trolling and spamming. 

Yep, I'd say you win at that.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 12, 2014)

Uh oh.  Skooks it might be time for you know who to make an appearance


----------



## jc456 (Aug 12, 2014)

itfitzme said:


> How much did  ya'll win? A car?  Washer dryer?   What'd ya win?
> 
> Oh..."winning"...when do you actually win?   How will you know?



What we win?  We win at domination over those who lie and yell the sky is falling.  See riding unicorns all day and sipping tea with the Queen of Hearts isn't in our plans.  Ours is to provide facts that demonstrate the k00k behavior and s0n, we are kicking royal butt on this.  See, we've asked over and over and over and over again for one of you unicorn riding, tea sippin k00ks to prove 120PPM of CO2 causes an increase in temperature or does anything to the PH levels in the oceans.  And as of right now, there hasn't been one.  Yeah winning and if you didn't hear that let me turn it up.....WiNnInG 

And it is time for.........dunt da da da da, dunt da da da da, dunt da da da da, dunt da da da..............................................


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 13, 2014)

I love this forum!!!!!


Meanwhile, the EPA continues its intended role in 2014.....destroying American capitalism. Anybody in this country who thinks the EPA is about the environment is beyond gone naïve. They regulate against the will of the public......but like all bureaucracies, they will grow and grow. Make no mistake. OF COURSE they are going to take the *tragic view* of science.....its ensures their existence sons!!! People who don't understand government bureaucracies wont get that of course.


How the EPA ignores the public and science | New York Post


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 13, 2014)

The AGW models predict AGW "hot spots" once you factor in the AGW causing the deep Pacific Ocean to warm and turn to AGW gastric juice'

AGW, it's everywhere


----------



## Geaux4it (Aug 17, 2014)

The AGW nutjobs are all about the government dole

-Geaux


How a Club of Billionaires and Their 

Foundations Control the Environmental 

Movement and Obama&#8217;s EPA

EXECUTIVE SUMMARY

July 30, 2014

In his 2010 State of the Union Address, President Obama famously chided the Supreme 
Court for its recent campaign finance decision by proclaiming, &#8220;With all due deference to the 
separation of powers, the Supreme Court reversed a century of law to open the floodgates for 
special interests &#8211; including foreign corporations &#8211; to spend without limit in our elections."1

 In another speech he further lamented, &#8220;There aren&#8217;t a lot of functioning democracies around the 
world that work this way where you can basically have millionaires and billionaires bankrolling 
whoever they want, however they want, in some cases undisclosed. What it means is ordinary 
Americans are shut out of the process.&#8221;2

These statements are remarkable for their blatant hypocrisy and obfuscation of the fact 
that the President and his cadre of wealthy liberal allies and donors embrace the very tactics he 
publically scorned. 

In reality, an elite group of left wing millionaires and billionaires, which this 
report refers to as the &#8220;Billionaire&#8217;s Club,&#8221; who directs and controls the far-left environmental 
movement, which in turn controls major policy decisions and lobbies on behalf of the U.S.
Environmental Protection Agency (EPA). Even more unsettling, a dominant organization in this 
movement is Sea Change Foundation, a private California foundation, which relies on funding 
from a foreign company with undisclosed donors. In turn, Sea Change funnels tens of millions 
of dollars to other large but discreet foundations and prominent environmental activists who 
strive to control both policy and politics. 

http://www.epw.senate.gov/public/in...Store_id=8af3d005-1337-4bc3-bcd6-be947c523439


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 17, 2014)

Geaux4it said:


> The AGW nutjobs are all about the government dole
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> ...




Indeed.


Socialist/far left activist groups have, at the top of their agenda's, use of the environmental movement to achieve their goals. It is one of the prime vehicles. Use of environmental regulations is devastating to small business which generates 70% of the jobs in America. Many bozo's think "green" has something to do with the environment...........duh. Its a way to grow government. None of these cheesedick green industries could stand on their own without huge government subsidies............they'd fall like a stone in water without big government support. Both Bush and Obama = big green regulation guys.

Thankfully, green energy is still fringe............because its too expensive. Thankfully too, the states are embracing natural gas in recent years and oil production is BOOMING......which will continue for decades by the way. Green energy will line the pockets of a few but remain in the single digits in terms of overall US energy production.


----------



## Kosh (Aug 17, 2014)

Here is the chart that the AGW will denounce and ignore as this chart proves they are losing:


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 19, 2014)

*COOLEST SUMMER IN SCOTLAND IN 100 YEARS


Snow set to blast Scotland as forecasters warn of 'coldest August spell in a century' | Mail Online

More k00k losing........looks like its not only in the USA where people are freezing their balls off in summer!!! Hmmm......but that's what the AGW crowd has been saying, "Well.......its just in the US.....they rest of the world is frying!!!"


fAiL*


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 22, 2014)

More skeptic wiNiNg!!!!


Turns out......new study says, Atlantic ocean temepratures DROPPING and explains the haitus in warming!!! According to the study, it is part of a naturally occurring cycle. Translation? Exactly what skeptics ahve always said......the man-made part of climate change is totally bogus!!!

Following rapid warming in the late 20th century, this century has so far seen surprisingly little increase in the average temperature at the Earth’s surface. At first this was a blip, then a trend, then a puzzle for the climate science community.


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 24, 2014)

Hmmm......record snows in August!!! Not thinking this is good news for the global warming obsessed.


Cold summer US daily record minimums outnumbering record maximums 3 to 1 in the last 30 days Watts Up With That 




And snow tonight in Montana >>>  Montana Wyoming Brace for Snow Cold Temps While Much of the U.S. Sizzles Weather Underground


OK!!!!!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 26, 2014)

More epic k00k losing for the AGW alarmist nutters.........

Judith Curry.......leading climate science person often referenced by the AGW obsessed says, among other things.........




*"Even if we believe the climate models, nothing that we do in terms of emissions reductions will have much of an impact on climate until the late 21st century."


"Climate science communication hasn’t been very effective in my opinion. This strategy hasn’t worked for a lot of reasons. The chief one that concerns me as a scientist is that strident advocacy and alarmism is causing the public to lose trust in scientists."

"While some of the smartest people on the planet are university professors, most of them simply don’t matter in today’s great debates."

"Drivers for the growing number of layers in the climate debate are the implications of the 21st century hiatus in warming, the growing economic realities of attempting to transition away from fossil fuels, and a growing understanding of the clash of values involved."

"Since 1998, there have been periods exceeding a decade when there has been no statistically significant warming."

".....although solar cooling is also contributing to an extent that is uncertain."


"This is in spite of the assessment of the IPCC that doesn’t find much evidence linking extreme weather events to global warming......"

The Kardashians And Climate Change Interview With Judith Curry Zero Hedge



*
Highly damning to the climate alarmists in this forum, namely, Crick, Mamooth and Rolling Thunder.........EVERYTHING  they say runs counter to the worlds leading expert!!!
*


*
not winning* ........*more proof, the Skeptics are not losing.


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 29, 2014)

*Ooooooooooooooooooops
*
More k00k losing..............



Well......well.......well........the great uncertainty of science: Scientists have discovered hundreds of natural methane sea-floor seeps that had not been predicted by theory.


Significant problem for most climate theory assholes, as they now have to account for this additional greenhouse gas, naturally produced.


Natural methane plumes found on the sea floor Behind The Black


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 29, 2014)

another Gigantor victory lap..........


[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/gigantor2.gif.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 1, 2014)

Even more k00k losing......turns out, the whole Arctic Ice Cap melting was nothing but a myth. Gore promised it'd be GONE by now.

Nope.......its growing like a sonofabitch. Check the satellite photos >>>

Stunning satellite images show summer ice cap is thicker and covers 1.7million square kilometres MORE than 2 years ago...despite Al Gore s prediction it would be ICE-FREE by now Mail Online

As Ive been saying for 20 years.......this whole "global warming" crap is nonsense.......always has been.......always will be. We see evidence of it on almost a daily basis, and much of it is posted up in this thread.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 1, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Even more k00k losing......turns out, the whole Arctic Ice Cap melting was nothing but a myth. Gore promised it'd be GONE by now.
> 
> Nope.......its growing like a sonofabitch. Check the satellite photos >>>
> 
> ...



Melting, er, we misread the model, we meant to say "Growing by leaps and bounds, just as predicted by the AGWCult Model"


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 1, 2014)

Frank.......posted up a link on the massive growth of the polar ice cap and the cheesedicks respond with.......ready for this........graphs from the "Polar Science Center".


I think Im taking the data from the Danish Meteorological Institute. and backed by satellite images.


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 2, 2014)

Hey JC....Frank.....yet another study concluding *NO WARMING IN 19 YEARS


http://blogs.news.com.au/heraldsun/andrewbolt/index.php/heraldsun/comments/no_warming_for_19_years*


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 2, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC....Frank.....yet another study concluding *NO WARMING IN 19 YEARS
> 
> 
> http://blogs.news.com.au/heraldsun/andrewbolt/index.php/heraldsun/comments/no_warming_for_19_years*


No warming...because of manmade global warming, DENIER!!!


----------



## Crick (Sep 2, 2014)

Frank, have we lost all the heat we've gained since 1750?


----------



## jc456 (Sep 2, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC....Frank.....yet another study concluding *NO WARMING IN 19 YEARS
> 
> 
> http://blogs.news.com.au/heraldsun/andrewbolt/index.php/heraldsun/comments/no_warming_for_19_years*


 again proving the denier knows more about observation than a scientist in a peer review.


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 4, 2014)

Electric vehicle sales are plummetting...........and Im laughing.

Electric vehicle sales are running out of gas - LA Times


Just more AGW k00k losing......theyve been bloviating the past few years about how EV's would steadily skyrocket in sales. fAiL.

Not in America s0ns.......nobody wants these gay cars except the wealthy elitists assholes who only want to make a statement!!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 4, 2014)

Crick said:


> Frank, have we lost all the heat we've gained since 1750?



What kind of a question is that? How is it relevant? How much heat have we "gained" the past 150 years?

What was the temperature on the Moon or Mars 150 years ago?


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 5, 2014)

The Insiders Five reasons voters don t believe the White House about global warming - The Washington Post


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 7, 2014)

yuk.....yuk......yuk........

September ( early I might add ) in 7 states!!!!


September Snow in Seven States over Seven Days Roy Spencer PhD


Real lousy if you're part of the AGW religion. Kinda fucks up the whole narrative!!


----------



## polarbear (Sep 7, 2014)

Crick said:


> Frank, have we lost all the heat we've gained since 1750?


I hope Frank won`t mind if I post an answer to your idiotic question
Dr.Roy Spencer has a web page "global warming skepticism for dummies" just like you!
My Global Warming Skepticism for Dummies Roy Spencer PhD
I also know that you won`t bother reading any of it, but spend all your time spamming it like you have been doing it as "Abraham3" and now as "Crick" 24/7 in every thread in the USMB environment forum.
But that won`t matter because a lot more people pay attention to Dr.Spencer than to an obsessive & anonymous forum loudmouth who changes his name in order to conceal his ignorance.
If you think you know better than Spencer take it up with him on his web page....but you won`t because you know, that dummies like you will be cut to shreds.





> *My Global Warming Skepticism, for Dummies*
> I receive many e-mails, and a recurring complaint is that many of my posts are too technical to understand. This morning’s installment arrived with the subject line, “Please Talk to Us”, and suggested I provide short, concise, easily understood summaries and explanations “for dummies”.
> *1) Are Global Temperatures Rising Now?* There is no way to know, because natural year-to-year variability in global temperature is so large, with warming and cooling occurring all the time. What we can say is that surface and lower atmospheric temperature have risen in the last 30 to 50 years, with most of that warming in the Northern Hemisphere. Also, the magnitude of recent warming is somewhat uncertain, due to problems in making long-term temperature measurements with thermometers without those measurements being corrupted by a variety of non-climate effects. But there is no way to know if temperatures are continuing to rise now
> *2) Why Do Some Scientists Say It’s Cooling, while Others Say the Warming is Even Accelerating?* Since there is so much year-to-year (and even decade-to-decade) variability in global average temperatures, whether it has warmed or cooled depends upon how far back you look in time. For instance, over the last 100 years, there was an overall warming which was stronger toward the end of the 20th Century. This is why some say “warming is accelerating”. But if we look at a shorter, more recent period of time, say since the record warm year of 1998, one could say that it has cooled in the last 10-12 years. But, as I mentioned above, neither of these can tell us anything about whether warming is happening “now”, or will happen in the future.
> ...



Hahaha Dr.Spencer will be speaking at the Hyatt Regency, Houston TX Sept 25 to 26 ....to an audience much larger a quite a bit more important than your few USMB chicken little buddies
As much as it bugs you, yes the skeptics are winning, while you are whining


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 7, 2014)

Europe Calls It QUITS on green energy...



> The Earth, however, has been in a natural cooling cycle for going on 17 years, the result not of any manmade gases, but because the Sun has been producing lower levels of solar radiation. The hoax is based largely on the utterly false claim that carbon dioxide warms the Earth when, in fact, it plays virtually no role whatever in the Earth’s climate. The Earth is likely to remain cooler for decades.
> 
> That fact has been brutally clear in Europe, where the cold has been comparable to the temperatures the U.S. has been encountering. Moore reported that “*In January, Brussels announced with little media fanfare that the European Union is ditching their renewable-energy standards.” It is a matter of economic survival for Europe.*



They killed the wind subsidies and the building of wind turbines has stopped, the ones running cant compete and are left to self destruct or rust away. Without government handouts and theft from the public to promote the lie it dies..  Australia figured it out and now the EU is figuring it out...  When will the idiots in the US figure it out?

Source


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 7, 2014)

polarbear said:


> Crick said:
> 
> 
> > Frank, have we lost all the heat we've gained since 1750?
> ...



Dr Spencer is one of the few who is reasonable and looks at both sides of the equation. I know that there are a few AGW zelots here who dont like him or his adherence to scientific principals, but he is a very well trusted Scientist.  The Alarmist drivel is unfounded and those who know the truth are becoming more and more each day.  CAGW is dead but many simply continue to flog a dead horse.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 7, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> yuk.....yuk......yuk........
> 
> September ( early I might add ) in 7 states!!!!
> 
> ...




I am not looking forward to snow this week , a full 6 weeks early I might add.


----------



## polarbear (Sep 7, 2014)

Billy_Bob said:


> Dr Spencer is one of the few who is reasonable and looks at both sides of the equation. I know that there are a few AGW zelots here who dont like him or his adherence to scientific principals, but he is a very well trusted Scientist.  The Alarmist drivel is unfounded and those who know the truth are becoming more and more each day.  CAGW is dead but many simply continue to flog a dead horse.



And now they are down to using 13 to 21 year old kids to flog that dead horse
Al Gore enlists youth for new climate campaign TheHill


> *Al Gore enlists youth for new climate campaign*
> Al Gore is calling on young people to help make climate change a wedge issue in elections and build momentum for an international treaty.
> 
> The former vice president's Climate Reality Project launched a new campaign last week that aims to recruit 13 to 21-year-olds to speak out in support of the climate movement.
> ...


I got lots of "why not" videos how we were buried in snow last year in Manitoba already at the end of August last year, and for 5 more years before that.
This summit will be a joke considering that  Germany, Australia, China, India, Canada and a few more major players have turned down the IPCC`s invitation to attend.
Klimagipfel Merkel ver gert Uno-Generalsekret r mit Absage - SPIEGEL ONLINE


> * Klimagipfel: Merkel verärgert Uno-Generalsekretär mit Absage*
> *Im September findet der Klimagipfel in New York statt - allerdings ohne Kanzlerin Angela Merkel. Nach Informationen des SPIEGEL reagierte Uno-Generalsekretär Ban Ki Moon ungehalten.*


Translation:
Ban Ki Moon is miffed after Chancellor Angela Merkel turned down his invitation (twice!) to attend the climate summit in New York.
But...Obama said he`ll be there and Al Gore`s video-kids will have a nice photo-op posing with him.
Early morning yesterday everything was covered in white frost here and the geese are already leaving, taking advantage of the icy north winds which come earlier every year for the past 10 years.
I`ld laugh if one of these bone chilling "Manitoba Maulers" makes it into New York right on  time for that summit.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 7, 2014)

polarbear said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Spencer is one of the few who is reasonable and looks at both sides of the equation. I know that there are a few AGW zelots here who dont like him or his adherence to scientific principals, but he is a very well trusted Scientist.  The Alarmist drivel is unfounded and those who know the truth are becoming more and more each day.  CAGW is dead but many simply continue to flog a dead horse.
> ...


IF Al Whore is to be there, there will definitely be snow.  Were already about to get hit the first time this year and its only September.. I Fully expect the Gore effect to prevail... Snow anyone?


----------



## polarbear (Sep 7, 2014)

Billy_Bob said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > yuk.....yuk......yuk........
> ...






> Highway 22 is covered in snow and slush on Wednesday, September 3, 2014. (Alberta Government)
> Temperatures will remain in the single-digit range until Thursday, according to Environment Canada forecasts.
> 
> The average daily high in Calgary for this time of year is 19 Celsius.
> ...


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 8, 2014)

"Al Whore" ^^^........laugh.....my......balls.......off

You know, if the AGW bomb-throwers moderated their approach, as Dr Spencer has done, they might actually get somewhere with the public. But they're stuck on Plan A which they've been stuck on for 25 years and made zero headway into getting into the public consciousness. They just cant help themselves........its fascinating.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 8, 2014)

Drought in CA....Global Climate Warming Change

Floods in AZ...Global Climate Warming Change


----------



## Crick (Sep 8, 2014)

And your point would be...?


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 8, 2014)

More headlines making the AGW prognosticators look stoopid once again >>>>


*Lukewarm wildfire season throws damper on climate-change predictions*
2014 numbers below average


Lukewarm wildfire season throws damper on climate-change predictions - Washington Times

Their strategy is the same as its always been.......capitalize on climate anomalies that fit the established narrative!!! For the last 3 years, the hard core AGW k00ks couldn't shut up about forest fires, or course,  the increase being blamed on a deterioration of the climate due to CO2.


LMAO....haven't heard from them lately on fires now have we???


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 8, 2014)

By the way.........this happens to be a top story on The Drudge Report right now!!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 10, 2014)

How can we stop Climate change?


----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 10, 2014)

polarbear said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Spencer is one of the few who is reasonable and looks at both sides of the equation. I know that there are a few AGW zelots here who dont like him or his adherence to scientific principals, but he is a very well trusted Scientist.  The Alarmist drivel is unfounded and those who know the truth are becoming more and more each day.  CAGW is dead but many simply continue to flog a dead horse.
> ...




Al Gore is WHORING for snow on that very same ClimateReality activism website. (must have cost a fortune)..

Check out this blatant schilling for commercializing on his Global Warming fantasies..



> I AM PRO SNOW Climate Reality
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If the conference DOES get snowed out -- We should get a bunch of his expensive "I AM PRO-SNOW" banners and drape them on the buildings.


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 12, 2014)

I AM PRO SNOW Climate Reality



We need snow. But right now, snow needs us.
*Ski seasons are getting shorter. Winters are getting warmer. And we’ll all see fewer powder days unless we stand up to climate disruption.*
That’s why skiers, snowboarders, and winter sports fans around the world are joining I AM PRO SNOW to spread the word about what’s happening to our planet and take action to protect the season we love. From veteran Olympians to bunny slope beginners, park rats to powder hounds, the I AM PRO SNOW community is working together to build support for real climate solutions so we can all look forward to perfect groomers, fresh powder, and first tracks for many years to come.





YIKES.......what planet are they referring to??


----------



## jon_berzerk (Sep 12, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> I AM PRO SNOW Climate Reality
> 
> 
> 
> ...




go out to rapid city and deadwood 

they got plenty of it yesterday and overnight 

new records set 

--LOL


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 12, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > I AM PRO SNOW Climate Reality
> ...





"Winter-like" temperatures supposed to be moving into New York in the next 10 days according to the National Weather Service.
Hmmm.......wonder what kind of perception that'll leave on the people here? Only the AGW k00ks think people will walk out of their houses in September in heavy hoodies and say, "Shit......this global warming is getting serious!!!"


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 12, 2014)

frost in much of the US northeast tonight........not even mid-September!!!

C'mon.........more AGW climate k00k losing.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 12, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> frost in much of the US northeast tonight........not even mid-September!!!
> 
> C'mon.........more AGW climate k00k losing.




Not to sound like a AGW propagandist, but localized events are not proof one way or another. That said this is a polar low which is 2 months ahead of schedule and there are three more forming in the Alaskan gulf and over Russian territories.  The fat that this makes three years in a row and the fact that Arctic temps are now below normal in many areas again gives credence to the overall cooling of the northern hemisphere.

 The Antarctic is smashing ice boundary records daily.. That region is now on year 6 of its massive cooling.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 12, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> I AM PRO SNOW Climate Reality
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The ski resorts of Wyoming, Utah, and Idaho disprove this meme..  Last years was the longest season in 45 years.


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 12, 2014)

Billy_Bob said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > frost in much of the US northeast tonight........not even mid-September!!!
> ...





No I hear ya Billy......my thing is, these k00ks think that when people walk out into their yard in September and its snowing like a mofu, they're thinking, "Damn......we gotta do something about this climate change shit!!" = historic levels of fAiL.

One of the reasons all the polls show that "global warming" ranks last or next to last on peoples list of concerns is due to so many dire warnings about "warming" having fallen flat on their face.....throw in 6 months of bitterly cold last winter and a very cool summer = nobody cares.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 13, 2014)

*New all-time satellite-era record for Antarctic sea ice extent.*

*



			Antarctic Sea Ice Extent Sept 13 2014 – 1,121,000 sq km above the 1981-2010 mean. Data for Day 255. Data here.
Breaking the record set in 2013 by 48,000 sq km.
		
Click to expand...

*
*Breaking records due to cold and ICE INCREASE...  *

*How's that global warming doing for ya?*


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 14, 2014)

w0w.......this even shocked me!!!!

We are always hearing abut the plummeting cost of renewables = a complete and total fabrication. Cost comparisons to fossil fuels highlight the reasons the science isn't mattering. Its not even debatable.

Check out the graphs/cost comparisons in THIS link >>>>  The High Cost Of Renewables

= more AGW k00k losing.

The energy future they fantasize about as it relates to the science wont be happening........100% certainty!!! At least not via solar and wind. Because in the real world, costs matter.




To the AGW religious nuts, costs don't matter.  



What does this mean? It means the climate science doesn't matter in the real world. Not one single climate k00k on this forum has been able to produce one single link showing us how the science is mattering in the real world.


Its an internet hobby.........and will continue to be for decades unless massive energy innovation happens. No sign of it because government wont get out of the way!!! The green special interests must get paid


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 15, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> w0w.......this even shocked me!!!!
> 
> We are always hearing abut the plummeting cost of renewables = a complete and total fabrication. Cost comparisons to fossil fuels highlight the reasons the science isn't mattering. Its not even debatable.
> 
> ...



You mean Democrat blunderers get money to funnel back to democrap campaigns.


----------



## Geaux4it (Sep 16, 2014)

Well another story about ice. Ice, ice, ice... The global warming freak are searching for the sun, but all this ice drives them to a cold martini

-Geaux

*Global Un-Warming? Antarctic Sea-Ice Reaches Record High Levels

n what appears to be an awkward moment of uncomfortable fact, ABC reports satellite imagery reveals an area of about 20 million square kilometres covered by sea ice around the Antarctic continent - the highest level of coverage since records began. This is the 3rd year in a row that the sea ice coverage has reached a record level - increasing at 1.5% each decade since 1979. However, there is another side to this, as the area covered in sea ice expands scientists have said the ice on the continent of Antarctica which is not over the ocean continues to deplete. The climate is changing, one way or the other.









As ABC reports,



Scientists say the extent of Antarctic sea ice cover is at its highest level since records began.



Satellite imagery reveals an area of about 20 million square kilometres covered by sea ice around the Antarctic continent.



Jan Lieser from the Antarctic Climate and Ecosystems Cooperative Research Centre (CRC) said the discovery was made two days ago.



"This is an area covered by sea ice which we've never seen from space before," he said.



"Thirty-five years ago the first satellites went up which were reliably telling us what area, two dimensional area, of sea ice was covered and we've never seen that before, that much area.



"That is roughly double the size of the Antarctic continent and about three times the size of Australia."



...



As the area covered in sea ice expands scientists have said the ice on the continent of Antarctica which is not over the ocean continues to deplete.



CEO of the Antarctic Climate and Ecosystems CRC, Tony Worby, said the warming atmosphere is leading to greater sea ice coverage by changing wind patterns.



"The extent of sea ice is driven by the winds around Antarctica, and we believe that they're increasing in strength and part of that is around the depletion of ozone," he said.



He said changes to sea ice levels could have implications for the entire Antarctic ecosystem.

Global Un-Warming Antarctic Sea-Ice Reaches Record High Levels Zero Hedge

*


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 16, 2014)

LOL ^^.......more *losing.*

And then there is this just in time for the UN Climate Summit ( a rigged affair ).........



Consider:

 According to NASA satellites and all ground-based temperature measurements, global warming ceased in the late 1990s. This when CO2 levels have risen almost 10 percent since 1997. The post-1997 CO2 emissions represent an astonishing 30 percent of all human-related emissions since the Industrial Revolution began. That we’ve seen no warming contradicts all CO2-based climate models upon which global-warming concerns are founded.
Rates of sea-level rise remain small and are even slowing, over recent decades averaging about 1 millimeter per year as measured by tide gauges and 2 to 3 mm/year as inferred from “adjusted” satellite data. Again, this is far less than what the alarmists suggested.
 Satellites also show that a greater area of Antarctic sea ice exists now than any time since space-based measurements began in 1979. In other words, the ice caps aren’t melting.
 A 2012 IPCC report concluded that there has been no significant increase in either the frequency or intensity of extreme weather events in the modern era. The NIPCC 2013 report concluded the same. Yes, Hurricane Sandy was devastating — but it’s not part of any new trend.

Leo vs. science vanishing evidence for climate change New York Post


The more the science looks totally bogus in recent years, the bigger bombs the AGW k00ks are throwing!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 16, 2014)

Geaux......*ZEROHEDGE* is the only place to go to get the bottom-line shit = not part of the BS Reality Manufacturing Companies like FOX, CNN, NBC, ABC et. al.. All state run BS.


----------



## HenryBHough (Sep 16, 2014)

If only those California liberals would be more careful about where they stub out their roaches they wouldn't have all those fires that are the most threatening cause of global warming!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 16, 2014)

Geaux4it said:


> Well another story about ice. Ice, ice, ice... The global warming freak are searching for the sun, but all this ice drives them to a cold martini
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> ...



Snow fall over Antarctica has been increasing the last three years...  I wonder how they square that with their misinformation about it 
declining?







Source


----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 16, 2014)

Billy_Bob said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Well another story about ice. Ice, ice, ice... The global warming freak are searching for the sun, but all this ice drives them to a cold martini
> ...



They only get mmeters of precipt a year there. That is REAL climate change. On the other hand, could just be one or two heavy snowfalls.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 17, 2014)

Record ice...er, BECAUSE of ManMade Global Climate Global Disruption Change EXACTLY as predicted by the Retroactive AGWCult Model

AGWCult Model

We're predicting record ice!  ZOMG!  See how accurate we are!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 17, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Record ice...er, BECAUSE of ManMade Global Climate Global Disruption Change EXACTLY as predicted by the Retroactive AGWCult Model
> 
> AGWCult Model
> 
> We're predicting record ice!  ZOMG!  See how accurate we are!!






[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/gigantor11.gif.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 17, 2014)

More k00k losing......and more fodder that the AGW bubble dwellers are going to be miserable for a long, long, long time!!!

Coal is king s0ns and nothing is going to come near replacing it.

Why?

Cost of course!!   Consider >>>>

_According to a __chart__ showing the levelized cost of energy -- the price at which electricity must be generated from a source to break even -- coal is the second-cheapest form of energy behind hydropower, at *$40 per megawatt hour*._
_Compare that to the cost of nuclear at $60, natural gas at $70, and solar -- *which at $280 per MWH,* is seven times the cost of coal. Coal is also plentiful, relatively easy to extract -- though admittedly dangerous if mined underground -- and requires minimal processing. And it can be used for power generation (thermal coal) or steelmaking (metallurgical coal)._
_

Why King Coal Will Keep Its Crown


_
Who's not winning????


----------



## elektra (Sep 17, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> If only those California liberals would be more careful about where they stub out their roaches they wouldn't have all those fires that are the most threatening cause of global warming!


Actually you are wrong, if california cleaned up a little of the old dry brush their would not be the fuel for these fires, which occur naturally.

Further if we spent a fraction of the money wasted on windmills, on fire fighting water tankers, we could put out these fires as the start.

It is so bad we have private capitalist individuals creating the solution, not the liberals in california.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 18, 2014)

Not sure if you all have seen this information before, but thought I'd add it here, I found this on this web page link:The Discovery of Global Warming - A History

From one of the sections:



Skepticism (1900-1940s)
Experts could dismiss the hypothesis because they found Arrhenius's calculation implausible on many grounds. In the first place, he had grossly oversimplified the climate system. Among other things, he had failed to consider how cloudiness might change if the Earth got a little warmer and more humid. A still weightier objection came from a simple laboratory measurement. A few years after Arrhenius published his hypothesis, another scientist in Sweden, Knut Ångström, asked an assistant to measure the passage of infrared radiation through a tube filled with carbon dioxide. The assistant ("Herr J. Koch," otherwise unrecorded in history) put in rather less of the gas in total than would be found in a column of air reaching to the top of the atmosphere. The assistant reported that the amount of radiation that got through the tube scarcely changed when he cut the quantity of gas back by a third. Apparently it took only a trace of the gas to "saturate" the absorption — that is, in the bands of the spectrum where CO2 blocked radiation, it did it so thoroughly that more gas could make little difference. (7*)
[TBODY]
[/TBODY] 
An experiment was run and wouldn't you know, Frank it backs our story!!!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 18, 2014)

Brilliant post JC............ ^^^


----------



## jc456 (Sep 19, 2014)

Another new piece of news Jon Rappaport: UN climate change 1000 scientists say no Jon Rappoport s Blog






*UN climate change: 1000 scientists say no*
by Jon Rappoport
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]UN Climate Change: 1000 scientists say no
By Jon Rappoport
September 18, 2014
http://www.nomorefakenews.com
Read it.
It’s a shocking 321-page report assembled by The Climate Depot:
“More Than 1000 International Scientists Dissent Over Man-Made Global Warming Claims.”
It names names. It lists reasons for the dissent.
Reality is engineered consensus. But when that doesn’t work, “experts” just assert there is a consensus when there isn’t.
“What the hell, let’s just say that ‘everybody agrees’ manmade warming is destroying Earth and we have ten minutes to solve it, and let’s get our friends in the press to shut out the naysayers. You know, media blackout.”
Science is supposed to be about evidence and proof, not consensus. But that idea is now laughed out of court. Science is about PR and who sits on the important thrones.
Which is why the UN is holding Climate Summit 2014 in New York in a few days. Yes, the city that never sleeps will be hosting the gala and also kicking off Climate Week NYC 2014.
And then there is this. The UN Secretary General has appointed Leonardo DiCaprio a “messenger of peace, with a special focus on climate change.” Messenger of Peace. Wow. Will Leo appear out of a cloud hovering above the Chrysler Building? Will an angel anoint Leo? Will anybody call the Ghostbusters?
Will Obama show up and read from the teleprompter, “The science is settled, the science is settled…”
Will a CIA drone zoom over Times Square and launch gluten-free electromagnetic love bombs on the adoring crowds?
Will a blimped-out Al Gore waddle into the UN General Assembly hall, trailing fumes from his jet and casting oil leases to a few favored ambassadorial hustlers?
The latest climate science tells us that upcoming freezing weather or boiling hot weather are both reasonable inferences from the basic Climate Change hypothesis. This is, logically speaking, a new brand of tautological “research.” Round and round it goes, inside its bubble.
“Useful predictions? We don’t need no stinkin’ useful predictions. We just need dupes, and we got plenty of them.”
Here are a few excerpts from the boggling Climate Depot report:
“We’re not scientifically there yet. Despite what you may have heard in the media, there is nothing like a consensus of scientific opinion that this is a problem. Because there is natural variability in the weather, you cannot statistically know for another 150 years.”
-- UN IPCC’s Tom Tripp, a member of the UN IPCC [Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change] since 2004 and listed as one of the lead authors and serves as the Director of Technical Services & Development for U.S. Magnesium.
“Please remain calm: The Earth will heal itself -- Climate is beyond our power to control...Earth doesn't care about governments or their legislation. You can't find much actual global warming in present-day weather observations. Climate change is a matter of geologic time, something that the earth routinely does on its own without asking anyone's permission or explaining itself.”
-- Nobel Prize-Winning Stanford University Physicist Dr. Robert B. Laughlin, who won the Nobel Prize for physics in 1998, and was formerly a research scientist at Lawrence Livermore National Laboratory.
“The dysfunctional nature of the climate sciences is nothing short of a scandal. Science is too important for our society to be misused in the way it has been done within the Climate Science Community.” The global warming establishment “has actively suppressed research results presented by researchers that do not comply with the dogma of the [UN] IPCC.”
-- Swedish Climatologist Dr. Hans Jelbring of the Paleogeophysics & Geodynamics Unit at Stockholm University.
“The whole idea of anthropogenic global warming is completely unfounded. There appears to have been money gained by Michael Mann, Al Gore and UN IPCC’s Rajendra Pachauri as a consequence of this deception, so it's fraud.”
-- South African astrophysicist Hilton Ratcliffe, a member of the Astronomical Society of Southern Africa (ASSA) and the Astronomical Society of the Pacific and a Fellow of the British Institute of Physics.
“In December 8 2009, 166 scientists from around the world wrote an Open Letter to the UN Secretary-General rebuking the UN and declaring that ‘the science is NOT settled.’”
“On May 1, 2009, the American Physical Society (APS) Council decided to review its current climate statement via a high-level subcommittee of respected senior scientists. The decision was prompted after a group of over 80 prominent physicists petitioned the APS [to] revise its global warming position and more than 250 scientists urged a change in the group's climate statement in 2010. The physicists wrote to APS governing board: ‘Measured or reconstructed temperature records indicate that 20th - 21st century changes are neither exceptional nor persistent, and the historical and geological records show many periods warmer than today.’”
Consensus on manmade global warming? Are you kidding?
The “consensus” is in favor of something else: staging and maintaining a media blackout to conceal the dissenters, to pretend they don’t exist, to pretend “the science is settled.”
Leo DiCaprio, messenger of peace. We’re living in a cartoon of a cartoon.


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 20, 2014)

jc456 said:


> Another new piece of news Jon Rappaport: UN climate change 1000 scientists say no Jon Rappoport s Blog
> 
> 
> 
> ...





JC.....what did I tell you about Rappoport??!!! Some of the stuff is real, real hard to fathom given our level of being so programmed. He has some vids on YOuTube......scare the pants off you when you wake up and realize how much of reality is manufactured.

The AGW crowd is so naïve, its beyond stoopid. It is well documented that when you go to a meeting of these socialist groups, they come right out and speak about how important the environmental movement is towards them establishing t heir agenda......part of the goal of taxing the middle class to death >see green energy<. That's the ENTIRE goal of carbon taxes. Only stooped jerkoff bubble dwellers think its about the environment. The more folks that go on the government payroll = permanent power. This war on coal fixes to put 2.2 million people out of work........sure effectively fucks a lot of people. But for the hard core socialist fuck......no worries, here comes the government ( you and me ) to bail them out.


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 20, 2014)

Leading scientist, formerly of the Obama administration writes an article in todays Wall Street Journal.........

Very instructive and educational article here......basically says that the whole consensus science stuff is "no way a settled matter".

http://online.wsj.com/articles/climate-science-is-not-settled-1411143565?mod=trending_now_1


The evidence he produces makes the hard core AGW religion look incredibly stoopid to make "settled science" pronunciations.

I laughed my balls off while reading the article.......


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 21, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Leading scientist, formerly of the Obama administration writes an article in todays Wall Street Journal.........
> 
> Very instructive and educational article here......basically says that the whole consensus science stuff is "no way a settled matter".
> 
> ...



My personal favorite paragraph is this one.  Its bound to tear some of the faithfuls hearts right out of their chests...



> Even though human influences could have serious consequences for the climate, they are physically small in relation to the climate system as a whole. For example, human additions to carbon dioxide in the atmosphere by the middle of the 21st century are expected to directly shift the atmosphere’s natural greenhouse effect* by only 1% *to 2%. *Since the climate system is highly variable on its own, that smallness sets a very high bar for confidently projecting the consequences of human influences. *



He quantifies the miniscule size of our influence and then questions the gloom and doom from the alarmists...

And then there is this little gem... He all but tells the world that the models are CRAP! worthless for any use whatsoever... OMG!!!!  Alarmists heads are going to explode...



> We often hear that there is a “scientific consensus” about climate change. But as far as the computer models go, *there isn’t a useful consensus at the level of detail relevant to assessing human influences*.



And this just in time for the manufactured climate crisis conference..


I wanna see what kind of big bang happens when Crick and his band of cronies explode...


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 21, 2014)

Hey Billy.........check this shit out.......found it this am..........talk about AGW k00k losing >>>


Hang onto your hat my friend >>>>>


*FAILED CLIMATE PREDICTIONS*

1. “Due to global warming, the coming winters in the local regions will become milder.”
Stefan Rahmstorf, Potsdam Institute of Climate Impact Research, University of Potsdam, February 8, 2006
****
2. “Milder winters, drier summers: Climate study shows a need to adapt in Saxony Anhalt.”
Potsdam Institute for Climate Impact Research, Press Release, January 10, 2010.
****
3. “More heat waves, no snow in the winter… Climate models… over 20 times more precise than the UN IPCC global models. In no other country do we have more precise calculations of climate consequences. They should form the basis for political planning… Temperatures in the wintertime will rise the most… there will be less cold air coming to Central Europe from the east…In the Alps winters will be 2°C warmer already between 2021 and 2050.”
Max Planck Institute for Meteorology, Hamburg, September 2, 2008.
****
4. “The new Germany will be characterized by dry-hot summers and warm-wet winters.”
Wilhelm Gerstengarbe and Peter Werner, Potsdam Institute for Climate Impact Research (PIK), March 2, 2007
****
5. “Clear climate trends are seen from the computer simulations. Foremost the winter months will be warmer all over Germany. Depending of CO2 emissions, temperatures will rise by up to 4°C, in the Alps by up to 5°C.”
Max Planck Institute for Meteorology, Hamburg, 7 Dec 2009.
****
6. “In summer under certain conditions the scientists reckon with a complete melting of the Arctic sea ice. For Europe we expect an increase in drier and warmer summers. Winters on the other hand will be warmer and wetter.”
Erich Roeckner, Max Planck Institute, Hamburg, 29 Sept 2005.
****
7. “The more than ‘unusually ‘warm January weather is yet ‘another extreme event’, ‘a harbinger of the winters that are ahead of us’. … The global temperature will ‘increase every year by 0.2°C’”
Michael Müller, Socialist, State Secretary in the Federal Ministry of Environment,
Die Zeit, 15 Jan 2007
****
8. “Harsh winters likely will be more seldom and precipitation in the wintertime will be heavier everywhere. However, due to the milder temperatures, it’ll fall more often as rain than as snow.”
Online-Atlas of the Helmholtz-Gemeinschaft, 2010
9. “We’ve mostly had mild winters in which only a few cold months were scattered about, like January 2009. This winter is a cold outlier, but that doesn’t change the picture as a whole. Generally it’s going to get warmer, also in the wintertime.”
Gerhard Müller-Westermeier, German Weather Service (DWD), 26 Jan 2010
****
10. “Winters with strong frost and lots of snow like we had 20 years ago will cease to exist at our latitudes.”
Mojib Latif, Max Planck Institute for Meteorology, Hamburg, 1 April 2000
****
11. “Good bye winter. Never again snow?”
Spiegel, 1 April 2000
****
12. “In the northern part of the continent there likely will be some benefits in the form of reduced cold periods and higher agricultural yields. But the continued increase in temperatures will cancel off these benefits. In some regions up to 60% of the species could die off by 2080.”
3Sat, 26 June 2003
****
13. “Although the magnitude of the trends shows large variation among different models, Miller et al. (2006) find that none of the 14 models exhibits a trend towards a lower NAM index and higher arctic SLP.”
IPCC 2007 4AR, (quoted by Georg Hoffmann)
****
14. “Based on the rising temperature, less snow will be expected regionally. While currently 1/3 of the precipitation in the Alps falls as snow, the snow-share of precipitation by the end of the century could end up being just one sixth.”
Germanwatch, Page 7, Feb 2007
****
15. “Assuming there will be a doubling of CO2 in the atmosphere, as is projected by the year 2030. The consequences could be hotter and drier summers, and winters warmer and wetter. Such a warming will be proportionately higher at higher elevations – and especially will have a powerful impact on the glaciers of the Firn regions.”
and
“ The ski areas that reliably have snow will shift from 1200 meters to 1500 meters elevation by the year 2050; because of the climate prognoses warmer winters have to be anticipated.”
Scinexx Wissenschaft Magazin, 26 Mar 2002
****
16. “Yesterday’s snow… Because temperatures in the Alps are rising quickly, there will be more precipitation in many places. But because it will rain more often than it snows, this will be bad news for tourists. For many ski lifts this means the end of business.”
Daniela Jacob, Max Planck Institute for Meteorology, Hamburg, 8 Aug 2006
****
17. “Spring will begin in January starting in 2030.”
Die Welt, 30 Sept 2010
****
18. “Ice, snow, and frost will disappear, i.e. milder winters” … “Unusually warm winters without snow and ice are now being viewed by many as signs of climate change.”
Schleswig Holstein NABU, 10 Feb 2007
****
19. “Good bye winter… In the northern hemisphere the deviations are much greater according to NOAA calculations, in some areas up to 5°C. That has consequences says DWD meteorologist Müller-Westermeier: When the snowline rises over large areas, the bare ground is warmed up even more by sunlight. This amplifies global warming. A process that is uncontrollable – and for this reason understandably arouses old childhood fears: First the snow disappears, and then winter.”
Die Zeit, 16 Mar 2007
****
20. “Warm in the winter, dry in the summer … Long, hard winters in Germany remain rare: By 2085 large areas of the Alps and Central German Mountains will be almost free of snow. Because air temperatures in winter will rise more quickly than in summer, there will be more precipitation. ‘However, much of it will fall as rain,’ says Daniela Jacob of the Max Planck Institute for Meteorology.”
FOCUS, 24 May 2006
****
21. “Consequences and impacts for regional agriculture: Hotter summers, milder plus shorter winters (palm trees!). Agriculture: More CO2 in the air, higher temperatures, foremost in winter.”
Dr. Michael Schirmer, University of Bremen, presentation of 2 Feb 2007
****
22. “Winters: wet and mild”
Bavarian State Ministry for Agriculture, presentation 23 Aug 2007
****
23. “The climate model prognoses currently indicate that the following climate changes will occur: Increase in minimum temperatures in the winter.”
Chamber of Agriculture of Lower Saxony Date: 6 July 2009
****
24. “Both the prognoses for global climate development and the prognoses for the climatic development of the Fichtel Mountains clearly show a warming of the average temperature, whereby especially the winter months will be greatly impacted.”
Willi Seifert, University of Bayreuth, diploma thesis, p. 203, 7 July 2004
****
25. “Already in the year 2025 the conditions for winter sports in the Fichtel Mountains will develop negatively, especially with regards to ‘natural’ snow conditions and for so-called snow-making potential. A financially viable ski business operation after about the year 2025 appears under these conditions to be extremely improbable (Seifert, 2004)”.
Andreas Matzarakis, University of Freiburg Meteorological Institute, 26 July 2006
****
26. “Skiing among palm trees? … For this reason I would advise no one in the Berchtesgadener Land to invest in a ski-lift. The probability of earning money with the global warming is getting less and less.”
Hartmut Graßl, Director Emeritus,
Max Planck-Institute for Meteorology, Hamburg, page 3, 4 Mar 2006
****
27. “Climate warming leads to an increasingly higher snow line. The number of future ski resorts that can be expected to have snow is reducing. [...] Climate change does not only lead to higher temperatures, but also to changes in the precipitation ratios in summer and winter. [...] In the wintertime more precipitation is to be anticipated. However, it will fall more often as rain, and less often as snow, in the future.”
Hans Elsasser, Director of the Geographical Institute of the University of Zurich, 4 Mar 2006
****
28. “All climate simulations – global and regional – were carried out at the Deutschen Klimarechenzentrum [German Climate Simulation Center]. [...] In the winter months the temperature rise is from 1.5°C to 2°C and stretches from Scandinavia to the Mediterranean Sea. Only in regions that are directly influenced by the Atlantic (Great Britain, Portugal, parts of Spain) will the winter temperature increase be less (Fig. 1).”
Max Planck Institute for Meteorology, Press Release, Date: December 2007/January 2013.
****
29. “By the year 2050 … temperatures will rise 1.5ºC to 2.5°C (summer) and 3°C (winter). … in the summer it will rain up to 40% less and in the winter up to 30% more.
German Federal Department of Highways, 1 Sept 2010
****
30. “We are now at the threshold of making reliable statements about the future.”
Daniela Jacob, Max Planck Institute for Meteorology, Hamburg, page 44, 10/2001
****
31. “The scenarios of climate scientists are unanimous about one thing: In the future in Germany we will have to live with drier and drier summers and a lot more rain in the winters.”
Gerhard Müller-Westermeier, German Weather Service (DWD), 20 May 2010
****
32. “In the wintertime the winds will be more from the west and will bring storms to Germany. Especially in western and southern Germany there will be flooding.” FOCUS / Mojib Latif, Leibniz Institute for Ocean Sciences of the University of Kiel, 27 May 2006.
****
33. “While the increases in the springtime appear as rather modest, the (late)summer and winter months are showing an especially powerful warming trend.”
State Ministry of Environment, Agriculture and Geology, Saxony, p. 133, Schriftenreihe Heft 25/2009.
****
34. “Warm Winters Result From Greenhouse Effect, Columbia Scientists Find, Using NASA Model … Despite appearing as part of a natural climate oscillation, the large increases in wintertime surface temperatures over the continents may therefore be attributable in large part to human activities,”
Science Daily, Dr. Drew Shindell 4 June 1999
****
35. “Within a few years winter snowfall will become a very rare and exciting event. … Children just aren’t going to know what snow is.”
David Viner, Climatic Research Unit, University of East Anglia, 20 March 2000
****
36. “This data confirms what many gardeners believe – winters are not as hard as they used to be. … And if recent trends continue a white Christmas in Wales could certainly be a thing of the past.”
BBC, Dr Jeremy Williams, Bangor University, Lecturer in Geomatics, 20 Dec 2004
****
37. The rise in temperature associated with climate change leads to a general reduction in the proportion of precipitation falling as snow, and a consequent reduction in many areas in the duration of snow cover.”
Global Environmental Change, Nigel W. Arnell, Geographer, 1 Oct 1999
****
38. “Computer models predict that the temperature rise will continue at that accelerated pace if emissions of heat-trapping gases are not reduced, and also predict that warming will be especially pronounced in the wintertime.”
Star News, William K. Stevens, New York Times, 11 Mar 2000
****
39. “In a warmer world, less winter precipitation falls as snow and the melting of winter snow occurs earlier in spring. Even without any changes in precipitation intensity, both of these effects lead to a shift in peak river runoff to winter and early spring, away from summer and autumn.”
Nature, T. P. Barnett et. al., 17 Nov 2005
*****
40. “We are beginning to approximate the kind of warming you should see in the winter season.”
Star News, Mike Changery, National Climatic Data Center, 11 Mar 2000
****
41. “Milder winter temperatures will decrease heavy snowstorms but could cause an increase in freezing rain if average daily temperatures fluctuate about the freezing point.”
IPCC Climate Change, 2001
****
42. “Global climate change is likely to be accompanied by an increase in the frequency and intensity of heat waves, as well as warmer summers and milder winters…9.4.2. Decreased Mortality Resulting from Milder Winters … One study estimates a decrease in annual cold-related deaths of 20,000 in the UK by the 2050s (a reduction of 25%)”
IPCC Climate Change, 2001
****
43. “The lowest winter temperatures are likely to increase more than average winter temperature in northern Europe. …The duration of the snow season is very likely to shorten in all of Europe, and snow depth is likely to decrease in at least most of Europe.”
IPCC Climate Change, 2007
****
44. “Snowlines are going up in altitude all over the world. The idea that we will get less snow is absolutely in line with what we expect from global warming.”
WalesOnline, Sir John Houghton – atmospheric physicist, 30 June 2007
****
45. “In the UK wetter winters are expected which will lead to more extreme rainfall, whereas summers are expected to get drier. However, it is possible under climate change that there could be an increase of extreme rainfall even under general drying.”
Telegraph, Dr. Peter Stott, Met Office, 24 July 2007
****
46. “Winter has gone forever and we should officially bring spring forward instead. … There is no winter any more despite a cold snap before Christmas. It is nothing like years ago when I was younger. There is a real problem with spring because so much is flowering so early year to year.”
Express, Dr Nigel Taylor, Curator of Kew Gardens, 8 Feb 2008
****
47. “The past is no longer a guide to the future. We no longer have a stationary climate,”…
Independent, Dr. Peter Stott, Met Office, 27 Jul 2007
****
48. “It is consistent with the climate change message. It is exactly what we expect winters to be like – warmer and wetter, and dryer and hotter summers. …the winter we have just seen is consistent with the type of weather we expect to see more and more in the future.”
Wayne Elliott, Met Office meteorologist, BBC, 27 Feb 2007
****
49. “ If your decisions depend on what’s happening at these very fine scales of 25 km or even 5 km resolution then you probably shouldn’t be making irreversible investment decisions now.”
Myles Allen, “one of the UK’s leading climate modellers”, Oxford University, 18 June 2009
****
50. “It’s great that the government has decided to put together such a scientifically robust analysis of the potential impacts of climate change in the UK.”
Keith Allott, WWF-UK, 18 June 2009





And these 50 are just the tip of the iceberg. The list is a mile long >>>

The big list of failed climate predictions Watts Up With That


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 23, 2014)

New NOAA study says.........

West coast warming due to naturally occurring cycles >>>

West Coast warming linked to naturally occurring changes - LA Times



more AGW k00k losing.........


----------



## jc456 (Sep 25, 2014)

Still WiNNiNg


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 26, 2014)

More k00k losing........


*"Anti-climate-change marchers took to the streets of Manhattan in the hundreds of thousands over the weekend to demand international action to fight global warming.
The throng would have better advised to parade in downtown Beijing, assuming the Politburo wouldn’t have called out the infantry."*


Read more: http://www.realclearpolitics.com/articles/2014/09/23/the_climate_march_to_nowhere_124075.html#ixzz3EPvWNyV0
Follow us: @RCP_Articles on Twitter



It is fascinating to me that none of the 300,000 has ever heard of China!!! Or India for that matter!!!

And we should listen to these people???


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 28, 2014)

NOAA data........the losing continues.........

NOAA 1695 Low Max Records Broken or Tied From Sept 11 to Sept 20. One record broken by 25F Climate Depot


I cant even believe how many links we've posted up in this thread in the past year. If those who are uninformed on global warming were to seriously read this thread, the whole concept of AGW would disappear over night.


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 30, 2014)

How green is Europe?

Evidently......not so much!!!!


Take a look >>>>>


How Green Is Europe mdash The American Magazine


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 30, 2014)

*w0w*

US oil production at *HiStOrIc LeVeLs.....*will pass OPEC by years end!*!!*

http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/98104974-47e4-11e4-be7b-00144feab7de.html#axzz3EovNYzmx


Who is not winning?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 3, 2014)

> "We will have to wait another 30 years before the data is old enough to be adjusted down historically and then it will be clear that there has been no hiatus at all and, in fact, it was always worse than we thought. Until then we must continue to act with great caution and build many more wind turbines."









Still no tropospheric hot spot....  

And Dr Ben Santers 17 year falsification  bar  for global warming has now been fully surpassed at 18 years 1 month....   (peer reviewed by their own pals to boot)

The Earth calling these alarmists Fools...

Source


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 5, 2014)

Solar values dropping into near zero territories... And are expected to stay there. The number of active spot regions is 5.  No flares, no magnetic storms, solar wind and pressures near the bottom.





The sun is now showing signs of rapid shut down again reminiscent of 1998.  Background responses which indicate next cycle strength are not seen. This has many in the Boulder office concerned that our next cycle will be much lower than the current one.  IF this shut down follows the one in 1998 we will experience a rapid cool down of polar regions of 2-3 deg C again. 

And everyone thinks I'm crazy about a potential ice age starting.  This didn't even happen in the late 60's and early 70's. Now it has happened twice in less than 20 years. WE assume this is what happened in the early LIA but at this point it is only conjecture.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 5, 2014)

I hate it when the earth and her sun show the alarmist meme waste all by themselves...


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 5, 2014)

jc456 said:


> Not sure if you all have seen this information before, but thought I'd add it here, I found this on this web page link:The Discovery of Global Warming - A History
> 
> From one of the sections:
> 
> ...


 

Funny how that correlates perfectly with what others have found..


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 5, 2014)

jc456 said:


> Not sure if you all have seen this information before, but thought I'd add it here, I found this on this web page link:The Discovery of Global Warming - A History
> 
> From one of the sections:
> 
> ...



That's why they never post any experiments


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 5, 2014)

Of the five active regions on the sun three are in decay and not expected to do anything more. The other two might have an M or X class flare but nothing is expected as the magnetic polarization is wrong for the hemisphere they are in.  The sun is showing an inverted polarization of its sun spots in its southern hemisphere.

hmmmmmmm...  Interesting development.  I'm going to have to go back and look at 1998.  Why the disphasic presentation?(S-S to N-N alignment) Was it also present then? IF not, why not and why now? Are the suns internal systems in disarray?

Well...  No disphasic presentations in 1998 just a rapid shutdown. hmmmmmmm...


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 5, 2014)

Yo  Frank.....Billy.......a major nut sack kick to the AGW crowd today.......leading climate guy Dr Peiser says most of the climate scientists are not telling the truth on climate change >>>

Dr Benny Peiser says public are more sceptical about climate change and global warming Nature News Daily Express


Made me laugh my balls off.......top story on DRUDGE right now.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 6, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Yo  Frank.....Billy.......a major nut sack kick to the AGW crowd today.......leading climate guy Dr Peiser says most of the climate scientists are not telling the truth on climate change >>>
> 
> Dr Benny Peiser says public are more sceptical about climate change and global warming Nature News Daily Express
> 
> ...


 oh and it will transition into a whiney little tantrums on here.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 6, 2014)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Yo  Frank.....Billy.......a major nut sack kick to the AGW crowd today.......leading climate guy Dr Peiser says most of the climate scientists are not telling the truth on climate change >>>
> ...


 


Yeah jc......but lets face it......thats what keeps you coming back in here all the time. Wher else can you go and be *wInNiNg* all the time??!!!


----------



## jc456 (Oct 6, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


 they have themselves a new guy on here, cultivation I think or something like that.  Admits there is no proof.  I like him.  Admits it.  He still wants to be a whacko with no proof.  What a true blue k00k!!!!!!  Yes I love it here, it gives me the ability to see the k00ks daily and how some people live on fear. I'm glad that ain't me.  I love the earth, I use its resources it gave us.  I think that is a true compliment to the planet. Use of the available resources.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 6, 2014)

Wonderful day to day was... Went out for lunch and watched almost 1,000 very big and very dark Canadian Geese in V formations flying south.  There is just one problem, as one of my Co-Workers is an avid Duck and Geese hunter pointed out, Its 50 days to early.

We Generally see this occur in mid to late November... This means that major cold is already pronounced in Canada and will be very shortly here.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 7, 2014)

Here is a great clip!!!! Enjoy


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 7, 2014)

jc456 said:


> Here is a great clip!!!! Enjoy



Excellent.....   Exposing MORONS for who they are...


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 8, 2014)

Half of those protestors at that march were crack heads.

Hey Billy........how much do you laugh your ass off seeing the guy holding the sign, *"I LOVE FOSSIL FUELS!!"
*
Give that guy a big old fine cigar!!


----------



## jc456 (Oct 8, 2014)

Hey, another summer come and gone, fifty eight years and you know what the climate in Chicago hasn't changed.  there was a full moon last night and the temperatures were normal.  Climate is fall so basically the same temperatures and weather from the previous fifty eight years when the moon was full in October.  hmm..  anybody else have a different weather day yesterday than past, let's say, 30 years?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 9, 2014)

skook, I was looking around the internet today on the CA drought and found this report from back in April.  More losing on predictions:Monster El Nino May Be Brewing Experts Say - NBC News

More validity in our position that the warmers don't have a clue.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 9, 2014)

Well this certianly is


jc456 said:


> skook, I was looking around the internet today on the CA drought and found this report from back in April.  More losing on predictions:Monster El Nino May Be Brewing Experts Say - NBC News
> 
> More validity in our position that the warmers don't have a clue.


 

Im laughing my balls off JC........

They have no clue and they know it too......all the climate crusaders, including the scientists know it. But there is too much at stake to ever admit it, thus.........they dont.

But when you see a top climate expert like Judith Curry coming clean............

World s top climate scientists confess Global warming is just QUARTER what we thought - and computers got the effects of greenhouse gases wrong Daily Mail Online


Think this is acknowledged by the climate k00ks???

Nope........to these people now, she's the equivilent of an Uncle Tom for blacks.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 9, 2014)

time for Gigantor to make an appearance..................


Yo Frank...................


----------



## Kosh (Oct 9, 2014)

And out of the AGW cult threads and posts not one has posted the datasets with source code that proves their religion..


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 10, 2014)

Who's not winning???

September Snow Cover Was Highest On Record In North America Real Science


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 11, 2014)

Too Funny...

Now if you show CAGW a lie, your a RACIST!!!!!

The liberal desperation play... When all else fails CRY RACISM!!!

IPCC Sea Level Rise Estimates Page 5 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 11, 2014)

Billy_Bob said:


> Too Funny...
> 
> Now if you show CAGW a lie, your a RACIST!!!!!
> 
> ...





OUCH........


You know Billy, you're really gonna piss off the AGW climate crusaders!!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 14, 2014)

My God....is this thread not the definition of pile-on devastation??

More AGW nutter losing.......


*New Study: ’2013 ranks as one of the least extreme U.S. weather years ever’– Many bad weather events at ‘historically low levels’ *
*'Whether you’re talking about tornadoes, wildfires, extreme heat or hurricanes, the good news is that weather-related disasters in the US are all way down this year compared to recent years and, in some cases, down to historically low levels.'
Tornadoes: 'lowest total in several decades'
Number of wildfires: 'On pace to be the lowest it has been in the past ten years'
Extreme Heat: The number of 100 degree days may 'turn out to be the lowest in about 100 years of records'
Hurricanes: 'We are currently in the longest period (8 years) since the Civil War Era without a major hurricane strike in the US (i.e., category 3, 4 or 5)' ( last major hurricane to strike the US was Hurricane Wilma in 2005)

New Study 8217 2013 ranks as one of the least extreme U.S. weather years ever 8217 8211 Many bad weather events at 8216 historically low levels 8217 Climate Depot*



Im laughing.........the k00ks were saying a few years ago we were looking at a permanent increase of extreme weather. As with many of their many, many pronunciations.........
*
wRoNg


*


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 15, 2014)

Now THIS is a serious nut sack kick to the AGW k00ks.

Weve all been saying in here that nobody cares about global warming and that the consensus science isn't mattering.


Welp.......seems recently completed Gallup polling supports that precisely.


U.S. Voters Give GOP Edge vs. Dems on Handling Top Issues


Among about 15 issues critical to the folks, global warming ranks........... ( drum roll please )



*DEAD LAST*


----------



## jc456 (Oct 17, 2014)

Bump!!!!


----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 17, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> And how appropriate is this Photobucket Classic???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Al Gore?  Who's that?  Oh yeah ... I do recall hearing that name a long time ago.  He's the dude that "invented the internet."


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 17, 2014)

jc456 said:


> Bump!!!!


----------



## jc456 (Oct 17, 2014)

Anyone on here seen the experiment yet that shows what 120 PPM of CO2 will do to the climate?  it's been some time since this subject has come up.  Notice how the loser lefts don't want to touch this question?  And they call ole JC a denier.  hah, I go with the logic.  It isn't logical that science knows why temperatures do what they do.

I mean i watch the meterologists miss predictions daily. Why?  because they have no idea what mother nature is going to do.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 17, 2014)

jc456 said:


> Anyone on here seen the experiment yet that shows what 120 PPM of CO2 will do to the climate?  it's been some time since this subject has come up.  Notice how the loser lefts don't want to touch this question?  And they call ole JC a denier.  hah, I go with the logic.  It isn't logical that science knows why temperatures do what they do.
> 
> I mean i watch the meterologists miss predictions daily. Why?  because they have no idea what mother nature is going to do.





because they base their forecasts on these gay computer models which are about as accurate as me shooting my .17HMR at 200 yards!!! Yet the k00k still......still insist on us trusting computer models predicting things 10......20.....50 years from now.

And one asks me why I call these people mental cases who put 100% faith in this!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 19, 2014)

"At last a senior politician has finally plucked up the courage to tell the truth about the Government’s climate change policies – they are ruinously expensive, they won’t keep the lights on and they are deliberately designed to punish the poor and further enrich the wealthy. What we need is an urgent and radical re-think of our energy needs. The useless Climate Change Act and its entirely arbitrary and damaging targets should be scrapped. The punishment of the poor and subsides for the rich should stop." –Bill Carmichael, 



> As a direct result of this, more than 31,000 mainly elderly people die every winter because they cannot afford to heat their homes properly.
> 
> So let’s be clear – poverty-stricken pensioners shivering over a single-bar of an electric fire are forking out so that fabulously rich people – including Jude Law, Mick Jagger and Gary Neville – can receive public money to cover their multi-million pound mansions in solar panels.
> 
> As Mr Paterson said, this is the “single most regressive policy we have seen in this country since the Sheriff of Nottingham: the coerced increase in electricity bills for people on low incomes to pay huge subsidies to wealthy land owners and rich investors”.



Seems to me the EU is awaking from thier slumber and they have been robbed by the left wit AGW cult..  Now they are pissed and fighting back.

Source


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 19, 2014)

> *EU's 40% carbon emissions plan to be vetoed, threatening global domino effect*
> 
> *Climate change scepticism is on the rise in Europe. Governments are not going to back a planned 40 percent cut in carbon emissions by 2030 at a time when the EU is on its knees economically. Poland has promised a veto, threatening a global domino effect...*
> 
> ...



*Even Europe in its entirety has seen the light and they are waking up..*

*Source*


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 19, 2014)

Billy_Bob said:


> > *EU's 40% carbon emissions plan to be vetoed, threatening global domino effect*
> >
> > *Climate change scepticism is on the rise in Europe. Governments are not going to back a planned 40 percent cut in carbon emissions by 2030 at a time when the EU is on its knees economically. Poland has promised a veto, threatening a global domino effect...*
> >
> ...






winning by Billy.

The k00ks don't get it because costs are of no significance to them. EU companies absolutely cannot compete without cheap fossil fuel energy. The people over there are starting to get it.......and the pols want to keep their jobs. That's the spectacular disconnect amongst the AGW k00ks. People love green energy and embracing fighting global warming until they realize the government is going to steal your wallet.......then.......not so much!!!


----------



## jc456 (Oct 20, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > > *EU's 40% carbon emissions plan to be vetoed, threatening global domino effect*
> ...


 Bump so much WiNNiNg


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 20, 2014)

"the greatest and most successful pseudoscientific fraud I have seen in my long life as a physicist." -- Hal Lewis, not part of the 97%

US physics professor Global warming is the greatest and most successful pseudoscientific fraud I have seen in my long life 8211 Telegraph Blogs


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 20, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> "the greatest and most successful pseudoscientific fraud I have seen in my long life as a physicist." -- Hal Lewis, not part of the 97%
> 
> US physics professor Global warming is the greatest and most successful pseudoscientific fraud I have seen in my long life 8211 Telegraph Blogs




The population is so easily programmed. That's exactly what you see with this AGW crap. People have been programmed to be mindless zombie drones via the boob, iPhones, university indoctrination. Connecting the dots on global warming is easy......but there are dupe efforts going on as we speak and plenty of suckers out there to buy in.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 21, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > "the greatest and most successful pseudoscientific fraud I have seen in my long life as a physicist." -- Hal Lewis, not part of the 97%
> ...


 Bump!!


----------



## Abishai100 (Oct 22, 2014)

*The Punk Termite*


A man hired special contractors to build for him a giant and lavish tree-house for him and his family.

This man was intrigued by tree-house habitation, since he was a lifelong scholar of eco-consciousness.  He had read Edward Abbey's "The Monkey Wrench Gang" (1975) and had come to believe that Earth integration living is a sign of modern age wisdom.

He wanted to test the new tree-house for one full month on his own before moving his family in from their normal suburban condominium.

In the second week of his living in and testing his new nice tree-house, he noticed that an influx of termites (those pesky insects that eat through wood like it's spaghetti) had begun gnawing at the fixtures and furniture in his completely wooden tree-house.

The man was heart-broken and decided to stay in the condominium with his family.


However, he chose to continue being a forum advocate of eco-consciousness.


What exactly did this man learn?








The Monkey Wrench Gang - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 23, 2014)

Abishai100 said:


> *The Punk Termite*
> 
> 
> A man hired special contractors to build for him a giant and lavish tree-house for him and his family.
> ...





He learned that Disney thinking is gay


----------



## jc456 (Oct 23, 2014)

Another stellar day on the forum today. Much more WiNNiNg today then I expected.

Hats off to Frank for the update on the Atlantic ocean issues causing the Pacific ocean winds.


----------



## Geaux4it (Oct 24, 2014)

Well, another slam dunk on the GW nutjobs. Seems the guy who co-founded the Weather Channel thinks GW is just smoke and mirrors to spool up the naive types. I can see it now, the dudes in white suits running around with butterfly nets trying to round up all these whack-jobs out there today. Ever watch Waters World? Amazing how many dipshits out there consume our much needed O2. Wow, just WOW!  LMAO 

*The co-founder of the Weather Channel quotes " I have studied climate change seriously for years. It has become a political and environment agenda item, but the science is not valid" John Coleman, co-founder of the Weather Channel
*
-Geaux



------------------

*Climate change PROVED to be 'nothing but a lie', claims top meteorologist*

HE debate about climate change is finished - because it has been categorically proved NOT to exist, one of the world's leading meteorologists has claimed.
By: Jason Taylor
Published: Thu, October 23, 2014

*



*Climate change has been 'disproved' and polar ice is 'increasing' [ AP]

John Coleman, who co-founded the Weather Channel, shocked academics by insisting the theory of man-made climate change was no longer scientifically credible. 

Instead, what 'little evidence' there is for rising global temperatures points to a 'natural phenomenon' within a developing eco-system.

n an open letter attacking the Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change, he wrote: "The ocean is not rising significantly.

"The polar ice is increasing, not melting away. Polar Bears are increasing in number.

"Heat waves have actually diminished, not increased. There is not an uptick in the number or strength of storms (in fact storms are diminishing).

*"I have studied this topic seriously for years. It has become a political and environment agenda item, but the science is not valid."




*
Mr Coleman said he based many of his views on the findings of the NIPCC, a non-governmental international body of scientists aimed at offering an 'independent second opinion of the evidence reviewed by the IPCC.'

He added: "There is no significant man-made global warming at this time, there has been none in the past and there is no reason to fear any in the future.

"Efforts to prove the theory that carbon dioxide is a significant greenhouse gas and pollutant causing significant warming or weather effects have failed.

"There has been no warming over 18 years."


----------



## Abishai100 (Oct 24, 2014)

*Economics?*


Here's an antidote of some kind:

Christmas 2014 should be colorful at SeaWorld (San Diego, California), since its shows and aquamarine exhibits could remind people of the simple euphoria associated with Earth environment economics.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 25, 2014)

Looks like Crick and old goat both lied... September is not the warmest ever (in record keeping)...  Only GISS and its ever upward adjustments by fools shows it to be warm..

Source


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 25, 2014)

Hey Billy.......more AGW fAiLiNg >>


US Having Its Coolest Year On Record Real Science


The whole country has been freezing its balls off for the past 12 months and the k00ks still talk about global warming as if the United States temperatures don't count!!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 27, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey Billy.......more AGW fAiLiNg >>
> 
> 
> US Having Its Coolest Year On Record Real Science
> ...



They would very much like the USCRN data sites to disappear. As of today the North American Continent is -1.1 deg C over 12 years 9 months.  A full degree C in a little more than 12 years, since the complete group was brought on line.  

The data manipulations by the alarmists are increasing because they are loosing the fear war.  They were trying like hell to deprive everyone of their freedoms and rights through fear and coercion.  Now the leftist communists are trying to drum up fear at every turn and we smack them down like the little bitches they are in public. 

Just like here they use old outdated data and old talking points with snippet views which deprive the people of the full picture. They are loosing bad and we are finally getting a strong foot hold on teaching many about the lie and just what it is they really want from them.  THEIR FREEDOM and THEIR ABILITY TO SELF SUSTAIN... these two items are in consistent with communist views and dogma...  

I see we are still waiting for crick and old goat to put forth the data and numbers of how 120 ppm of CO2 has caused 0.0 deg C warming over the last hundred years...  Heck its rather interesting to see the Natural variation be 100% of all warming.  But they will never be able to use real data as it would show them liars and fools.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 27, 2014)

Climate Liars and their........

*Linked sources here*
___________________________

Moscow-Pullman Daily News – 5 July 1989
“*governments have a 10-year window of opportunity to solve the greenhouse effect* before it goes beyond human control.”
[Noel Brown - New York office of the United Nations Environment Program]
=======================

The Vancouver Sun – May 11, 1982
Lack of such action would bring “*by the turn of the century, an envi-ronmental catastrophe which will witness devast-tation as complete, as ir-reversible as any nu-clear holocaust*.”
[Mostafa Tolba - Executive director of the United Nations Environment Program]
=======================

New York Times – November 18, 2007
…..The IPCC chairman, *Rajendra Pachauri*, an engineer and economist from India, acknowledged the new trajectory. *“If there’s no action before 2012, that’s too late,” Pachauri said*. “What we do in the next two to three years will determine our future. This is the defining moment.”…..
=======================

Independent – 20 October 2009
[SPEECH]
*Gordon Brown: We have fewer than fifty days to save our planet from catastrophe*
……..Copenhagen must be such a time.

There are now fewer than 50 days to set the course of the next 50 years and more. So, as we convene here, we carry great responsibilities, and the world is watching. If we do not reach a deal at this time, let us be in no doubt: once the damage from unchecked emissions growth is done, no retrospective global agreement, in some future period, can undo that choice. By then it will be irretrievably too late….
=======================

National Post – 2009?
… In the summer, United Nations Secretary General *Ban Ki-Moon insisted “we have four months to save the planet.”*…
=======================

Guardian – 3 November 2009
*We only have months, not years*, to save civilisation from climate change
…….Lester R Brown is president of Earth Policy Institute and author of Plan B 4.0: Mobilizing to Save Civilization.
=======================

WWF – 7 December 2009
*12 days to save the planet!*
…“The world has given a green light for a climate deal. But the commitments made so far won’t keep the world under 2° of warming, This has to change over the next 12 days. …
[WWF-UK’s head of climate change, Keith Allott]
=======================

Guardian – 18 January 2009
*‘We have only four years left to act on climate change – America has to lead’
Jim Hansen* is the ‘grandfather of climate change’ and one of the world’s leading climatologists…..

“We cannot now afford to put off change any longer. We have to get on a new path within this new administration. *We have only four years left* for Obama to set an example to the rest of the world. America must take the lead.”
=======================

The Star – Mar 24 2009
*‘We have hours’ to prevent climate disaster*
…Recently, Prince Charles has said we have only an estimated 100 months. Unless the world comes together and negotiates a meaningful agreement to rapidly reduce greenhouse gas emissions nine months from now – at the Copenhagen meeting of the United Nations climate conference in December – another 90 months won’t help. We have hours to act to avert a slow-motion tsunami that could destroy civilization as we know it.

Earth has a long time. Humanity does not. We need to act urgently. We no longer have decades; we have hours. We mark that in Earth Hour on Saturday….
[Elizabeth May of Canadian Green Party]
=======================





*EPIC FAIL.....*


----------



## jc456 (Oct 28, 2014)

Billy_Bob said:


> Climate Liars and their........
> 
> *Linked sources here*
> ___________________________
> ...


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 28, 2014)

JC....bookmark the link THE GREEN AGENDA!!!

Some laughable statements from some renowned climate change phonies.............




"_We've got to ride this global warming issue.
Even if the theory of global warming is wrong,
we will be doing the right thing in terms of 
economic and environmental policy._"
- *Timothy Wirth*, 
President of the UN Foundation


"_No matter if the science of global warming is all phony...
climate change provides the greatest opportunity to
bring about justice and equality in the world_."
- *Christine Stewart*,
former Canadian Minister of the Environment


“_Themodels are convenient fictions 
that provide something very useful_.”
- *Dr David Frame*, 
climate modeler, Oxford University


"_It doesn't matter what is true,
it only matters what people believe is true_."
- *Paul Watson*,
co-founder of Greenpeace


The Green Agenda







*gggggggggggaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyy!!!!!!!!*


----------



## jc456 (Oct 30, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> JC....bookmark the link THE GREEN AGENDA!!!
> 
> Some laughable statements from some renowned climate change phonies.............
> 
> ...


bump!!!






Looky, looky BAM

Edit: And now you know why the nutjobs on here will never be able to prove their claim with an experiment. Holy Crap is that WINNING!!!!!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 30, 2014)

some people just never learned how to read a graph JC!!!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 30, 2014)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > JC....bookmark the link THE GREEN AGENDA!!!
> ...


What????
No CO2 induced warming????

How dare you put up the truth!!!!


----------



## Abishai100 (Nov 1, 2014)

*Toy Metrics*


Let's look at two articles of civilization which can be re-oriented for active dialogue about environmentalism politics: the chainsaw and the water-gun.

A chainsaw is an electric device that rotates a circular jagged cutting blade with gears and is used to cut down trees very efficiently.

A water-gun is a toy replica gun that shoots water instead of bullets and is popular among youngsters interested in creating combat simulation games (especially in the summer months).

Since the chainsaw is used to tear down trees, and the water-gun shoots natural water, both can be referenced allegorically for ecology debate.

"Would you use a chainsaw to destroy a tree-house?"

"Would you advocate a large-scale water-gun fight on Earth Day?"


Depending on how radical your view is, we can use such articles to at least put forward arguments that offer counter-points to the notion that there will NEVER be enough evidence of global warming.






The Anarchist Cookbook - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 1, 2014)

Abishai100 said:


> *Toy Metrics*
> 
> 
> Let's look at two articles of civilization which can be re-oriented for active dialogue about environmentalism politics: the chainsaw and the water-gun.
> ...


When the earth fails to warm.. what do warmits do?   Create more heat!  BY USING FOSSIL FUELS!


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 1, 2014)

Might be accepted if so many of their gay predictions didn't fall flat on their faces!! But they persist with the bomb throwing predictions.......never did get that strategy?? They might as well blow their own faces off with a shotty......we've all heard them........mega hurricanes.......mega snow........no snow........tornado angst........arctic ice disappearance fail.......extreme weather bs........

Its pretty damn fascinating when you think about it.......


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 1, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Might be accepted if so many of their gay predictions didn't fall flat on their faces!! But they persist with the bomb throwing predictions.......never did get that strategy?? They might as well blow their own faces off with a shotty......we've all heard them........mega hurricanes.......mega snow........no snow........tornado angst........arctic ice disappearance fail.......extreme weather bs........
> 
> Its pretty damn fascinating when you think about it.......


With all that fear mongering you would think they would have had all the unalienable rights seized. 

Its actually pretty sad.  the communists have tried by force, now by lies, they will again try force when they are fully found out to be the liars they are.  its very close now..


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 2, 2014)

so much wInNiNg


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 2, 2014)

The Guardian just published its Pre-Approved Copy of the next batch of fear-mongering from the UN and EPA. On Page two they give high homage to one of their original liars. At the bottom of page 2 of the SYR is the following:

"This report is dedicated to the memory of Stephen H. Schneider 1945 – 2010"

His famous quote is:

*“we have to offer up scary scenarios, make simplified, dramatic statements, and make little mention of any doubts we might have. This ‘double ethical bind’ we frequently find ourselves in cannot be solved by any formula. Each of us has to decide what the right balance is between being effective and being honest.”*

Lying by these people is acceptable.  No true scientist accepts lying as acceptable.

Synthesis Report Home


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 2, 2014)

The UN takes a hit from within....



> New Zealand-based Terry Dunleavy, ICSC founding chairman and strategic advisor remarked, “U.N. Secretary General Ban Ki-moon often makes unjustified statements about climate change and extreme weather. However, in their still unanswered November 29, 2012 open letter to the Secretary General, *134 scientists from across the world asserted, ‘The U.K. Met Office recently released data showing that there has been no statistically significant global warming for almost 16 [now 18] years. During this period…carbon dioxide concentrations rose by nearly 9%…The NOAA “State of the Climate in 2008” report asserted that 15 years or more without any statistically-significant warming would indicate a discrepancy between observation and prediction. Sixteen years without warming have therefore now proven that the models are wrong by their creators’ own criterion.” *



Yep even the so called consensus is now shattered..

Source


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 2, 2014)

Billy_Bob said:


> The UN takes a hit from within....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





And as this thread has displayed, the "consensus" isn't mattering anyway........


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 3, 2014)

more AGW k00k losing..........

100 Year Snow Records broken across the South Eastern US on October 31st and November 01st Watts Up With That 

100 year record broken s0ns!!!!


----------



## jc456 (Nov 3, 2014)

I found this on Friday, but didn't get to post it until this morning.  From WUWT.  David Archibald, read his material.  Watts must of really loved it to post his writings.

link  The Logarithmic Effect of Carbon Dioxide Watts Up With That


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 3, 2014)

The whole CO2 crap cant be proven. Its strictly conjecture. None of the world governments are buying it and thats the only important thing. The science is nothing but a banner for the climate obsesed in 2014.......it provides some with a living and for others, a "cause" to latch on to. Look at the handful of social oddballs in here..........just people who never cut it in the formative years. Nobody ever listened to them..............and still dont listen to them. Thats why I find this place such a hoot to come to.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 3, 2014)

jc456 said:


> I found this on Friday, but didn't get to post it until this morning.  From WUWT.  David Archibald, read his material.  Watts must of really loved it to post his writings.
> 
> link  The Logarithmic Effect of Carbon Dioxide Watts Up With That


Got to love it.  If you place the temp rise of 0.4 deg C since 1900 on the graph it shows that there is no water vapor enhancement.  It simply is not happening.


 

Link to Dr David Archibald's Original Graph

Source


----------



## jc456 (Nov 6, 2014)

bump.  Been quiet since victory Tuesday!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 7, 2014)

The single worst day for the climate k00ks in 20 years!!!

You wont see dick happening in terms of climate change legislation until.......ready for this......at least 2020!!! JC.....is that hysterical as all fuck??!!!

The biggest happening on Tuesday and the k00ks don't even know it.......there were a bunch of governorships won by the GOP = devastating ball kick.....something like 33 now. Hugely significant because the governors get to do all the state redistricting for national House races in 2018 = the House stays red for 6 years = no stoopid climate change regulations for 6 years!!!


*epiC k00k lOsInG*


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 7, 2014)

They don't realize how much their heads are going to explode. But they will!!!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 7, 2014)

jc456 said:


> bump.  Been quiet since victory Tuesday!!


I sent Dr Archibald's graph with my mark up to some friends over at the Boulder Climactic modeling lab and asked them to refute it using unaltered data.  Its not often I get a no data correlated response from them.  It seems I have struck a nerve as one of them simply replied tonight "I can't refute this with unadjusted data". I replied "Then AGW is a fabrication?"


I am still waiting for a response...


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 8, 2014)

Billy_Bob said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > bump.  Been quiet since victory Tuesday!!
> ...






LMAO............


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 8, 2014)

Hey Billy..........the green k00ks spend tens of millions in the midterms trying to get their candidates elected!!!


*nobody cared


The biggest loser in this election is the climate - Vox


*


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 9, 2014)

negative 30 degrees in Wyoming tonight s0ns!!! On November 9th!!!

Siberian Express to Bring -30 deg. F to Wyoming Roy Spencer PhD


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 9, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> negative 30 degrees in Wyoming tonight s0ns!!! On November 9th!!!
> 
> Siberian Express to Bring -30 deg. F to Wyoming Roy Spencer PhD


I am glad I do not live in the Yellowstone region along the Big Horn Mountains...  that temp is going to suck..  its going to be a mere -5 tonight here and again tomorrow.


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 10, 2014)

more nut sack kicks by the end of the week for the AGW k00ks.

In New York, highs will be in the 20's.........before mid-November.

Talk about global warming in New York these days and you get laughed out of the room


----------



## jc456 (Nov 10, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> The single worst day for the climate k00ks in 20 years!!!
> 
> You wont see dick happening in terms of climate change legislation until.......ready for this......at least 2020!!! JC.....is that hysterical as all fuck??!!!
> 
> ...


 Skooks, I was out Friday and away from the internet.  Doh!!!!!  But you are correct and on mark!! Thank you!!!


----------



## jc456 (Nov 10, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> The single worst day for the climate k00ks in 20 years!!!
> 
> You wont see dick happening in terms of climate change legislation until.......ready for this......at least 2020!!! JC.....is that hysterical as all fuck??!!!
> 
> ...


 Skooks, I was out Friday and away from the internet.  Doh!!!!!  But you are correct and on mark!! Thank you!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 10, 2014)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > The single worst day for the climate k00ks in 20 years!!!
> ...





We're always on the mark JC............always dominating. Me...you......and all of the skeptic pals of ours provide daunting levels of link reality. We get from them some personal theories!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 11, 2014)

http://ageconsearch.umn.edu/bitstream/157312/2/jaae580.pdf

Here are agricultural workers response to 2 of the statements

1. The El Nino/La Nina cycle of weather patterns is real and affects agricultural production in the area where I farm’

67.2% agree or strongly agree

2. ‘‘I believe human activities are causing changes in the earth’s climate’’

Only 36.7% agree or strongly agree

A survey by Rejesus (2013) U.S. Agricultural Producer Perceptions of Climate Change published in Journal of Agricultural and Applied Economics, 45,4(November 2013):701–718

Is discussed here Study Farmers and scientists divided over climate change

More than 90 percent of the scientists and climatologists surveyed said they believed climate change was occurring, with more than 50 percent attributing climate change primarily to human activities.

In contrast, 66 percent of corn producers surveyed said they believed climate change was occurring, with 8 percent pinpointing human activities as the main cause. A quarter of producers said they believed climate change was caused mostly by natural shifts in the environment, and 31 percent said there was not enough evidence to determine whether climate change was happening or not.

Real farmers who understand the earth for their livelihood Vs liars who couldn't find their ass using both hands..  Who to believe??


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 11, 2014)

BillyBob.....great post!!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 12, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> BillyBob.....great post!!!



What I didn't post was the fact that those corn producers also have degrees and many of them PHD's in science areas.


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 12, 2014)

Billy_Bob said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > BillyBob.....great post!!!
> ...





Yeah but just ask the AGW obsessed...........they are fake scientists!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 13, 2014)

The Kardashians and Climate Change Interview with Judith Curry

Even world renowned climate expert Judith Curry see's why the AGW community is losing in 2014...........too much alarmism bomb throwing = the public is tuning out on global warming.

Have to laugh...........Ive been saying this for years and years.


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 14, 2014)

Coldest November Weather in Decades Infiltrates Wyoming to Texas From the North Pole


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 14, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Coldest November Weather in Decades Infiltrates Wyoming to Texas From the North Pole


I know about this first hand... we broke records since records were being kept... and all cold lows or  day time high lows...


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 16, 2014)

Top story on DRUDGE right now...........and another opportunity for skeptics to get a good laugh in >>>

Ice Visible on Lake Superior Weeks Ahead of Schedule - ABC News


----------



## jc456 (Nov 17, 2014)

another week and another week without the experiment that shows adding 120 PPM of CO2 does anything. Still nada.  they keep posting the you can't do that experiment line.  LOL Herr Koch 1901 proved the position of the true deniers. 

hey true deniers, Additional CO2 does nothing. Find something new to argue!!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 17, 2014)

jc456 said:


> another week and another week without the experiment that shows adding 120 PPM of CO2 does anything. Still nada.  they keep posting the you can't do that experiment line.  LOL Herr Koch 1901 proved the position of the true deniers.
> 
> hey true deniers, Additional CO2 does nothing. Find something new to argue!!!!


 


One in a hundred Americans MIGHT be worried about CO2 in 2014..........Im thinking its a reasonably sure bet that you wont have many Americans calling their legislator tomorrow pleading for climate change action ( while they are looking for thier ear muffs and winter parka's )


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 17, 2014)

Germany punting on earlier established climate goals!!!!

Germany abandons their climate target as their Chancellor sings to the crowd Watts Up With That 


Just sayin'


----------



## jc456 (Nov 20, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Germany punting on earlier established climate goals!!!!
> 
> Germany abandons their climate target as their Chancellor sings to the crowd Watts Up With That
> 
> ...


Hey skooks, wanted to bump this thread again, thought I'd give you this one, poster 'Saigon ' had to announce to the class in the thread "*Where's my Global Warming!" *that he now has me on ignore.  I made it I got another poster to hit the old ignore because he can't prove his claim.  Isn't willing to provide it and knows that his adhom will get nowhere with me.  So ignore I am!!! I'm proud of that.


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 20, 2014)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Germany punting on earlier established climate goals!!!!
> ...




The left always put people on ignore..........its the height of gayness, but then again, these people have the backbones of Hershey Bars. We're talking the definition of feminized males here JC and Im not even kidding. These are people who were picked last for the team in gradeschool thus, never learned dick about competing in anything. These are the people who got their asses kicked in the schoolyard and gladly gave up their lunch money. Saigon is a long time limpwrister in here....a perfect illustration of a far left feminine type. No balls.


When Im put on ignore.........Im the winner.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 20, 2014)

*Hotwhopper’s Miriam O’Brien – Hoisted by Her Own Petard!*

*Hey boys tell me who acts like this...*



> *In response to my argument that instead of indoctrination, text books need to encourage more debate to foster critical scientific thinking, “Slandering Sou”, as expected, attacked with the sham headline “Jim Steele at WUWT pushes for pseudo-science, not science, in Schools”. *



You got to love it.. I can name three or four here who act just like she does and have about the same level of intelligence..


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 23, 2014)

*People Starting To Ask About Motive For Massive IPCC Deception*




> *The author of the quote was a leader whose lies and deceptions caused global disaster, including the deaths of millions of people. In a complex deception, the IPCC established a false result, the unproven hypothesis that human CO2 was causing global warming, then used it as the basis for a false premise that justifies the false result. It is a classic circular argument, but essential to perpetuate the phony results, which are the basis of all official climate change, energy, and environmental policies.*
> 
> *They successfully fooled the majority and even though many are starting to ask questions about contradictions, the central argument that CO2 is a demon gas destroying the planet through climate change, remains.*



*Lots of people are asking questions..  Many of us are giving them answers in ways they can understand..*


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 23, 2014)

Billy_Bob said:


> *People Starting To Ask About Motive For Massive IPCC Deception*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Indeed.........one of the reasons this thread has achieved epic status in this forum...........while every single AGW hyper-alarmist thread crashes and burns within a week or two!!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 23, 2014)

When 2014 becomes the hottest year on record. We will see how you feel then. ;0


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 24, 2014)

Matthew said:


> When 2014 becomes the hottest year on record. We will see how you feel then. ;0






You mean like how they made this past October the 4th hottest ever and it really only barely broke the top 25? 70% of the population thinks the scientists screw with the data...........which is why nobody is caring in 2014.


----------



## Kosh (Nov 24, 2014)

Matthew said:


> When 2014 becomes the hottest year on record. We will see how you feel then. ;0


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 24, 2014)

In terms of the models.................


----------



## Geaux4it (Nov 25, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> In terms of the models.................



Don't look now, but more ICE, ICE..... Seems the Great Lakes are making ice earlier than the last 40 frigging years. The GW crowd is puzzling

-Geaux
=============================

Great Lakes ice cover developing Earliest in over 40 years MLive.com


Ice is already starting to develop on Michigan's Great Lakes. This is the earliest ice on some of the Great Lakes in at least 40 years.

According to the Great Lakes Environmental Research Laboratory, on November 20, 2014, three of Michigan's Great Lakes had ice starting to form. Lake Superior and Lake Michigan were one-half percent ice covered, while Lake Huron had one percent ice. Lake Erie was not reporting any ice as of Nov. 20, 2014.

Decent early season ice coverage records date back to 1973. Last Friday was the earliest date that all three Great Lakes already had ice since the better reporting of early season ice began.

Lake Superior actually had ice forming on November 15th of this year. That is the earliest ice on Lake Superior in the good data set.

Lakes Superior, Michigan and Huron had ice 10 days earlier this year than last year.

Lake Superior only had five and a half months without any ice on the lake.

Here's what Lake Michigan looked like in February 2014.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 25, 2014)

To all my peer reviewers, I have a new link for you all to look at:


Here, someone is actually looking into this garbage ...link:

Artical belongs to--
Tom Luongo
Proud Member of the _Cold Truth Initiative_

Thanks Tom and John Casey!!!! read and weep warmists!


----------



## Wyld Kard (Nov 25, 2014)

According to two climate professors, they admit that it's OK to lie about the climate.  

The urgency of climate change makes it OK to deceive the public about the projected consequences of global warming. They don’t actually use the word “lying,” but by calling for “informational manipulation and exaggeration,” they certainly think the ends justify these very questionable and over-heated means.”
*
Peer reviewed paper It 8217 s OK to lie about climate
*
Global warming / climate change is a lie, and the gullible idiots who claim that it isn't, are too stupid to realize that that were fooled into believing and accepting the lies as being the truth.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 26, 2014)

The pause continues to Grow.... The earth shows alarmist liars.. still..

Source


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 27, 2014)

Billy............very instructive graph!!!

*wInNiNg!!!!*

The astute will notice, after years of talking about temperature "averages", the AGW nutters no longer go there!!! Phonies...........now they only post up threads with individual months that are a little higher by 3/20ths of one degree!!!

In 2014, the only science these people are expert in is making a science out of manipulating data sets that fit their agenda............and I will admit, they are brilliant at it!!! But that's why guys like us are essential...........to point out the pronounced levels of fraud promoted by the AGW climate religion.


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 28, 2014)

This Could Be The Coldest Thanksgiving Since 1930 CBS Minnesota


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 29, 2014)

The Role of the Media in Aiding and Abetting the Deceptions Seen in Climategate

The Role of the Media in Aiding and Abetting the Deceptions Seen in Climategate Watts Up With That 


Very interesting read........fraudsters aiding fraudsters.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 29, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> The Role of the Media in Aiding and Abetting the Deceptions Seen in Climategate
> 
> The Role of the Media in Aiding and Abetting the Deceptions Seen in Climategate Watts Up With That
> 
> ...



I think Dr Tim Ball hits the nail squarely on the head.



> The US Founding Fathers set up a system of checks and balances to prevent concentration of power. They knew the public did not have time to monitor what was actually going on, so, the media was given “freedom of the press” power to investigate and expose what was going on.



The media is complicit in the lie.  And now we have libtards who think net neutrality is a good thing..  where GOVERNMENT controls the message and what is allowed to be posted and said.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 1, 2014)

Billy_Bob said:


> The pause continues to Grow.... The earth shows alarmist liars.. still..
> 
> Source


 thanks!!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 3, 2014)

Hey JC..........who's not wiNinG??

Almost 9000 Daily record cold temps in November alone


----------



## jc456 (Dec 3, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC..........who's not wiNinG??
> 
> Almost 9000 Daily record cold temps in November alone


 I know I am!!!!!!!!! I know you are, Frank, Billy, Ian, SSD, Toddster.  It ain't even close.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 4, 2014)

18 years and 2 months...............


----------



## Billy_Bob (Dec 7, 2014)

*Mann’s tree ring proxy train wreck   *



> Eric Worrall writes: Mann’s thermometer spliced hockey stick has taken even more damage in the last few days, with Steve McIntyre helpfully providing reconstructions based on tree rings which demonstrate how, without the benefit of Mike’s scientifically dubious “nature trick”, the hockey stick simply disappears – tree rings demonstrably don’t correlate with temperature.




And the liars get hung out to dry a bit longer....


----------



## Billy_Bob (Dec 8, 2014)

*China Say "NO DEAL" re-nig's on it previous pledge on CO2/carbon reduction...  *

And the price tag of what the IPCC wants out of the US economy is grossly stupid and a deal breaker..  They want 90 TRILLION yearly or over 8% of GDP.. 

"Benny Peiser, of the climate-sceptic Global Warming Policy Foundation described the summit as the “green blob’s annual ritual” and “an expensive form of mass tourism, never mind the carbon footprint. More importantly, the ritual gathering isn’t going to overcome the underlying deadlock,” he said. “The developing world will ask for a high price which will sink the deal in the US.” He said he believed any deal would not be legally-binding and that this would lead the EU to renege on its own carbon-cutting pledges. “In short, the deal that is now in the making won’t slow CO2 emissions and won’t bind any nation. But it will be sold as a breakthrough – as all agreements have been sold in the past,” he said. –Emily Gosden, The Sunday Telegraph, 7 December 2014"

Original Source


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 9, 2014)

Anybody out there who thinks China is going to abide by any CO2 agreement is...........a mental case.........or just highly naïve...........but either way..................


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 9, 2014)

God....I must admit, I do cherish this forum!!!


Seriously.........if anything ever happened to Crick, Mamooth and Rolling Thunder, Id be royally bummed!!! These guys give me more laughs in a week than Id get in a year outside of this forum. Indeed........my life is boring and routine being a Dad of young kids, but dang do these fruits fill a jocular void!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 11, 2014)

more climate change alarmism crap with zero credibility...............

The eyeroller you knew was going to happen 8211 California winter storm caused by 8220 changing climate 8221 Watts Up With That 

Who couldn't see this coming??


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 14, 2014)

124 failed climate predictions..........everything from "no more snow" to "the ice caps will be gone by 2000" to the Maryland shore will be 39 feet underwater by 2007"..........

Heres the whole list.........you might split your sides laughing people .>>


This is the kind of stuff no global warmer guy wants you to ever find out about............

124 Year of Failed Climate predictions and Environmental Predictions


----------



## Billy_Bob (Dec 14, 2014)

Areas of Denver Colorado are now under FEET of snow and much more is expected.  Even I am getting heavy snow but were only expecting a foot or so from this deep passing storm. Oklahoma, Colorado, Utah, Arizona, Missouri, and surrounding states are getting pummeled.  Yet this is some how the fault of Man...  Fucking morons..


----------



## Billy_Bob (Dec 14, 2014)

> Press Release 14/12/14
> 
> Lord Lawson: After Lima, UK Climate Change Act Should Be Suspended
> 
> ...



Another toothless and exit door agreement to do....... nothing! The EU is exiting stage right from the climate suicide pact..

Source


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 14, 2014)

Billy_Bob said:


> Areas of Denver Colorado are now under FEET of snow and much more is expected.  Even I am getting heavy snow but were only expecting a foot or so from this deep passing storm. Oklahoma, Colorado, Utah, Arizona, Missouri, and surrounding states are getting pummeled.  Yet this is some how the fault of Man...  Fucking morons..





LOL....but just a few short years ago, t he AGW religion was promising "no more snow"!!! ( there is now a thread on this on the face page.......124 climate prediction failures)


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 14, 2014)

this just in...........still sucking................

Electric Car Sales Lagging Electric Co-op Today


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 17, 2014)

Hey JC........Billy.........Frank.................

LMAO...............*video by **Jim Steele**,* Director emeritus Sierra Nevada Field Campus, San Francisco State University


----------



## jc456 (Dec 22, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC........Billy.........Frank.................
> 
> LMAO...............*video by **Jim Steele**,* Director emeritus Sierra Nevada Field Campus, San Francisco State University


 bump!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 22, 2014)

JC....FTMFW....................


Hey man.......been having too much fun in the *CURRENT EVENTS* forum, schooling the mental case progressives on the whole black victimhood/race./police BS..........


----------



## jc456 (Dec 23, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> JC....FTMFW....................
> 
> 
> Hey man.......been having too much fun in the *CURRENT EVENTS* forum, schooling the mental case progressives on the whole black victimhood/race./police BS..........


 I just saw it at the bottom of the page and felt it needed a bump.  NP.  I know you've been having fun, continue the fun, we earned it!!!!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 23, 2014)

Hey JC.....here is a real direct ball kick for the k00ks......stole this from a new board member on here........brilliant find >>>

New paper finds strong evidence the Sun has controlled climate over the past 11 000 years not CO2 Principia Scientific Intl


----------



## jc456 (Dec 24, 2014)

skooks......
Who’d have figured, eh?


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 25, 2014)

LOL......guess where they are having a white Christmas??

Hawaii!!!!

News from The Associated Press


----------



## Billy_Bob (Dec 25, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> LOL......guess where they are having a white Christmas??
> 
> Hawaii!!!!
> 
> News from The Associated Press



Even the liberal Associated Press is reporting the fourth polar low affecting the mid Atlantic.  all 50 states have snow this year on Christmas..!!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Dec 25, 2014)

*Stop Climate Fear Mongering –*
*CO2 Increases Can Cause Only Minimal Warming * 
*by William M. Gray*
_*Professor Emeritus*_
_*Colorado State University*_



> The massively funded international global warming movement has grossly exaggerated the threat from CO2 gas increases. This warming scare has been driven by a cabal of international politicians and environmentalist groups using erroneous climate model warming predictions to brainwash an uninformed global public. Their purpose was to scare the public into accepting global government and restrictions on their freedoms and lifestyles to prevent a made-up looming climate catastrophe. Truth of their CO2 warming assertions was of little importance. What mattered was the degree to which the public could be indoctrinated to believe the threat. The many large global warming projections have not and will not be realized in the coming years. The science behind these CO2 induced warming projections is very badly flawed and needs to be exposed to the public. We will see only negligible amounts of CO2 induced global warming in the coming decades. The future temperature changes which do occur will be natural and primarily a result of the changes in the globe’s deep ocean circulation patterns of which ocean salinity variations is the primary driver. We can and should do nothing about natural climate change but adjust to it.
> 
> Economic progress dictates that the US and the world continue with and expands their use of fossil-fuels. Any significant shift to the much more costly wind and solar energy sources should not go forward. Such a shift would greatly lower the US and the world’s living standards and do nothing to benefit the globe’s climate. This global warming charade cannot long continue. Time and truth are on the side of the warming skeptics.



Now this paper is a kick to the Alarmist nut sack twice..  Dr Gray is one very well spoken gentlemen and very supportive as an instructor.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Dec 25, 2014)

Figure 5._ Two contrasting views of the effects of deep cumulus convection. The top diagram emphasizes the extra return flow mass subsidence drying associated with the deep convection. Extra IR energy flux is emitted to space. By contrast, the bottom diagram shows how the typical global climate models (GCMs) interpret the mass outflow from the deep cumulus as adding water-vapor to the upper troposphere and blocking more IR loss to space. The bottom diagram is not realistic as regards to the way Cb convection functions in the atmosphere._



> Our project’s many years of analysis of the International Satellite Cloud Climatology *Project (ISCCP) observations of IR loss to space in association with enhanced Cb convection and rainfall do not show a decreased IR blockage to space (as the models have indicated will occur) but rather an enhancement of IR loss to space. *Our data analysis is, by contrast with the models, representation of a negative water-vapor feedback – the larger the rainfall rate, the lower the upper tropospheric water-vapor content and the greater the IR loss to space.



More From Dr Gray's paper... He has hit the model failures squarely on the head while he explains the mechanism of why CO2 fails to create any warming on earth.  That dang earth and its paradoxical way it reacts as a negative feed back and not a positive one.. Using OBSERVED EMPIRICAL EVIDENCE...  no modeling!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 27, 2014)

Most of the models are wrong anyway.........and anyway, empirical evidence is not at all important to the AGW crowd........that's why the completely stopped posting in this thread. Because after a few months in this thread, they were decimated by the skeptics with volumes and volumes of links/graphs/polls/science.......so they took their bats and balls and left. Havent seen them in here for months now....one of them got so badly pwnd he went and changed his username..


----------



## Billy_Bob (Dec 29, 2014)

*2014: Year of Futility in the Fight Against Climate Change*



> In October, climate skeptics reported the eighteenth straight year of flat global temperatures. Satellite data shows no temperature increase since 1997. The “pause” in global warming is now old enough to vote or to serve in the military.
> 
> Hurricanes and tornados are favored events for generating alarming climate headlines, but US weather events were few in 2014. US tornadic activity was below average and the lack of strong hurricanes continued. No Category 3 or stronger hurricane has made US landfall for more than eight years, the longest period since records began in 1900.



This gave me a good laugh.. the lies exposed and just how hard these fools have been trying to hype it up and how desperate their lies have become..
http://wattsupwiththat.com/2014/12/29/2014-year-of-futility-in-the-fight-against-climate-change/


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 29, 2014)

Billy_Bob said:


> *2014: Year of Futility in the Fight Against Climate Change*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





LMAO.....BillyBob ftmfw!!!


The bomb throwing is getting so old its beyond ghey at this point. For anybody keeping score ( the AGW nutters hope people are not ).........their prediction record is abysmal. On ice..............snow............hurricanes.........tornado's..........wildfires............temperatures............drought...........

A joke.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Dec 31, 2014)

New Years Resolutions For AGW Climate Scientists STOP LYING US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

Total kill of the CAGW meme by Steven Goddard..


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 1, 2015)

More AGW nutter losing.........always talking incessantly about "species extinctions" due to global warming!!!!

Ummmm..............fAiL............how about* 221* "new" plant and animal species identified in 2014 >>>

Despite posited 8216 threats of extinctions caused by global warming 8217 221 new species described by the California Academy of Sciences in 2014 Watts Up With That 


Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooops!!!!


----------



## jc456 (Jan 2, 2015)

bump!!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 3, 2015)

Hey JC.........how 'bout THIS >>>

Southern California Cold Snap Breaks Record But Not at Rose Parade KTLA


Every day I find more lOsInG news for the k00ks!!!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 3, 2015)

cough cough no warming for 2 decades  cough


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 3, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> cough cough no warming for 2 decades  cough




Well......to be fair Frank, its actually 18 years!!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 3, 2015)

18 years 3 months to be exact...

Source


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 3, 2015)

Billy_Bob said:


> 18 years 3 months to be exact...
> 
> Source





graph ftw...........and still these AGW religion people not only talk about "warming" but term it "significant".


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 4, 2015)

New record cold this week in Chicago.............those poor mofu's.........dying for a bit of global warming up there. The damn lakes are expected to be frozen over soon too..............
National Weather Service


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 4, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> New record cold this week in Chicago.............those poor mofu's.........dying for a bit of global warming up there. The damn lakes are expected to be frozen over soon too..............
> National Weather Service



More proof the deniers can't tell the difference between climate and weather.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 5, 2015)

r





orogenicman said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > New record cold this week in Chicago.............those poor mofu's.........dying for a bit of global warming up there. The damn lakes are expected to be frozen over soon too..............
> ...





Hey.....what can we say?

It is always the AGW religion posting up threads about the weather getting "wilder and..........." due to global warming!!!


Anyway s0n......as usual, you miss the main point. Reality is 95% perception s0n......except in the alarmist world. Trust me........when people in Chicago walk out their door into 15 degree's below zero temps on Wednesday, they wont be worrying about global warming......in fact, the jokes will be plentiful in those parts about the Stoopids who push the global warming agenda. Of course, when your balls are blue and frozen, it kinda works that way.......


And Orangeman.......c'mon and admit it. You look up on the top of this forum and see this thread with 113,000 views and 350 pages long, your fucking head explodes!!! Page after page of lOsE if you are an AGW nutter.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 5, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> New record cold this week in Chicago.............those poor mofu's.........dying for a bit of global warming up there. The damn lakes are expected to be frozen over soon too..............
> National Weather Service


 skooks,

I live in Chicago, and it is cold this morning. It was below zero early, wind chills at -20.  I want global warming to reach chicago sometime!! Any way to speed that up?  There were thosands without electricity late last night, let's ask them how much they like global warming!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 5, 2015)

yeah man......Im hearing forstbite in 3-4 mintues cold.....by tomorrow night....yeeeesh!!!

Funny how the k00ks always say, "Well.......the US doesnt mean the globe you know!!!" ( in typical ghey whiner fashion BTW)........so......what now.......the USA doesnt count??!!!!!



OK................



By tomorrow night, most people in America are going to be freezing their balls off.........for some, the coldest their balls ever got!!!!

Fucking global warming.............


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 6, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> r
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If reality were truly 95% perception, this would be real:






But it isn't.  It is an illusion.  What can you say?  Well, you have posted page after page that is not of much value.  Most is complete gibberish, and the rest is word salad.  Maybe one day when you grow up you can join the rest of the adults here in meaningful conversation.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 6, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > r
> ...




Meaningful conversation about what? What in 2014 exists as a hobby?

meh............Im in here to educate the curious looking to find what the actual truth is about global warming: that it is a historic epic hoax pushed by Plato adoring progressives!!!

And while Im at it s0n.....how about this? The stuff in this thread makes it very very clear ( 100+ links ).......the science isn't mattering in the real world. It stands  on its own as if it were a mere hobby. It is having virtually zero effect on governmental energy policy except for rhetoric after 25 years of bomb throwing. Fossil fuels still dominate the energy landscape and as the links display, this will continue *for decades*. And when you see the daily level of anger and misery in the posts of the committed AGW climate crusaders in this forum.........the falling all over themselves desperate attempts to cling to the established narrative when new science decimates them...........you know one thing with 100% certainty: the AGW k00ks are lOsInG!!!


Meanwhile s0n........thread here is heading to 200,000 views. Threads you start get about 129 views........because nobody is caring. Heading to 200K views is compliments of the non-k00ks coming into this forum to get a different take than the crap thrown out in the msm and government = wiNniNg!!! And shit.......that was the whole goal of the thread too!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 6, 2015)

Oh.....and Orangeman.......check out the new thread I through up that made the AGW nutters heads explode. Its about the sea ice................

[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/man_pointing_ahead_1823502-1.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 6, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



I rest my case.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 6, 2015)

Wind chills 50 below across some of the mid-west today!!!!


Snow Possible Across 2 000-Mile Stretch Of US CBS St. Louis


Nobody cares about the science!!!!


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 6, 2015)

Do the wild and crazy Man made warming freaks ever go outside?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 6, 2015)

The earth climate has been changing for 4.5 billion years and all of a sudden they say it has risen .5 of a degree from readings of some old guys 110 years ago wearing glasses, recording it off a thermometer and eureka man caused it!!!!


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 6, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> Wind chills 50 below across some of the mid-west today!!!!
> 
> 
> Snow Possible Across 2 000-Mile Stretch Of US CBS St. Louis
> ...



Certainly you don't. But then, you don't speak for anybody but yourself.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jan 6, 2015)

And the temperature in Portland, Oregon is going hit nearly 60 F this week. And?


----------



## jc456 (Jan 6, 2015)

Old Rocks said:


> And the temperature in Portland, Oregon is going hit nearly 60 F this week. And?


 And what?


----------



## jc456 (Jan 6, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > r
> ...


 give it up dude!! that is some pathetic post!! and I know all you have to communicate with!!!!  Yu still have no lab experiment to present right?  hahahhahahaaha,LoSiNg............


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 6, 2015)

This is why I hate temperature posts been dealing with it 50 or 70 hours a week for the past 30 years at my jobs, I know how far they came from big dial analog crap in they 60s injection molding machines till to they have down to a10th of a degree digital we have today, so accurate

So to tell me you trust a few old guys reading and recording a thermometer back in 1903 as accurate? back in the time to a 5th of a degree?

Junk science, propaganda


----------



## jc456 (Jan 6, 2015)

bear513 said:


> This is why I hate temperature posts been dealing with it 50 or 70 hours a week for the past 30 years at my jobs, I know how far they came from big dial analog crap in they 60s injection molding machines till to they have down to a10th of a degree digital we have today, so accurate
> 
> So to tell me you trust a few old guys reading and recording a thermometer back in 1903 as accurate? back in the time to a 5th of a degree?
> 
> Junk science, propaganda


 it can be any temperature they want it to be.  Just ask them.  They are adjusting past data so badly for the last year or so, that they regurgitate their lies over and over with anything they want the data to be.  Then ask for how they did it, and the posts grow silent. Their excuse is due to biasing!!!!they provide temperature data in locations that don't have thermometers.  I ask, how is that possible.  and silence.  anyone, and I mean anyone, who believes these quacks, need help badly!!!


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 6, 2015)

jc456 said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 6, 2015)

I agree it is junk science, propaganda, to any one that knows how technology changed in The past 40 years, it is a religion with them


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 6, 2015)

To them they want you to believe a injun had a thermometer back in 1523 or something


----------



## jc456 (Jan 6, 2015)

Old Rocks said:


> And the temperature in Portland, Oregon is going hit nearly 60 F this week. And?


 from today's weatherchannel site:

*"Snow and Ice Reports*
Bands of snow snarled the morning commute in the Washington, D.C. and Baltimore metro areas Tuesday morning. As of 10 a.m. EST Tuesday, 4 inches of snow blanketed the U.S. Capitol grounds, the first 1-inch-plus snow of the season, there. Karo, Virginia, about a two-hour drive west of the Nation's Capital, picked up 6 inches of snow.
Almost 2 inches of snow had accumulated in the city of Baltimore, while amounts around an inch were reported in Chester County, Pennsylvania. Snow was also falling in the New York city metro Tuesday morning, in what may be their first measurable snowfall since December 10.
In the Plains and Midwest, top snowfall totals by state as of 9 a.m. CST Tuesday included 3 inches in Beulah, North Dakota; 6 inches in Sioux Falls, South Dakota; 4.5 inches in Blue Earth, Minnesota; 7.8 inches at Ankeny, Iowa, in the suburbs of Des Moines; 6.8 inches near Cambridge, Illinois; 7.5 inches in West Lafayette, Indiana; 2.8 inches northwest of Ferryville, Wisconsin; and 6 inches in Rockbridge, Ohio.
Snow has already blanketed parts of the Northwest and much of the northern Rockies. In the Cascade passes of western Washington, warmer air changed snow over to rain before Gorgon moved out, prompting avalanche warnings that remain in effect there. Avalanche warnings also have been issued for several mountain ranges in the northern Rockies."


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 6, 2015)

junk science is ghey.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 6, 2015)

yet more evidence that "climate models" as displayed by the climate scientists ( closed community ) continue to use models that are bogus >>>

*"Climate has been in real terms amazingly stable. For millions of years. It has maintained an average of about 282 degrees absolute +- about 5 degrees since forever."*




On the futility of climate models 8216 simplistic nonsense 8217 Watts Up With That 








climate alarmism is


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 6, 2015)

Hey.............JC....Billy...........Frank.......et. al...................

Looks like the AGW religion has gotten back into this thread after an 8 month absence...........guess the got tired of looking stoopid while this thread continued to *DOMINATE* the forum with link after link of new and emerging information that was making them look like meatheads.


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 6, 2015)

jc456 said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



Apparently, you and skooterboy are competing for immature post of the month.  How old are you, anyway?


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 7, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...





Oh.....this is also the anti-misery thread s0n!!! Lots of WiN..........and Im sure JC will admit too.......we do get a bit giddy seeing the progressives heads explode with an almost daily barrage of head exploding information!!!


[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/gigantor11_1.gif.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## jc456 (Jan 7, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...


 I see you are threatened by the skeptics on the board.  Do you need a blanket?  a Bottle?  There there grasshopper, one day you might learn.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 7, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


 the poor lad is merely looking for his mommy!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 7, 2015)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...





 Hey man.....when I see people calling me "Skooterboy", you know you are dominating!! Orangeman comes in here only when you KNOW his head is exploding knowing his ghey progressive causes are looking gheyar!!!


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 7, 2015)

jc456 said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



What skeptics, where?  There are no skeptics on this thread.  There are only those who accept AGW as fact, and those who deny it.  Deniers aren't skeptics.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 7, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...


I see, you never got the latest update, those who accept AGW are the true 'deniers'  Skeptics are those who formulate and ask questions.  You need to pick up another paper s0n!!!!

And you're exactly right, Deniers are far from Skeptics.


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 7, 2015)

jc456 said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Put the bottle down before you hurt yourself.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 7, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...


Perhaps you should step away from the keyboard since you're so lost.


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 7, 2015)

jc456 said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Says the denier who can't tell the difference between climate and weather.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 7, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...


 I knew you didn't!


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 7, 2015)

jc456 said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



You're attempts to make this about me is lame, shallow, and ineffective.  But then, you knew that.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 7, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...





So.........how about contributing to the thread s0n.........something beside gheyness.

Like this.......could you please show us where the science is mattering in the real world? Link(s) please.........


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 8, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...




Okay, I'll bite.  Prove that you are a skeptic, and not a denier.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 8, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...





meh........how typical........a progressive answering a question with a question!!

Not a single AGW k00k has been able to post up one single link in answer to my question.............yawn.............

Meanwhile, the Obama EIA is saying US oil production will increase in 2015 >>

U.S. Sees Huge Energy Opportunity In Europe RealClearEnergy


Of course, the response by Russia, Iraq and Iran will be to pump more crude!!!!



In the real world, the science isn't mattering for dick!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 8, 2015)

Hey Billy.............JC.............check out this gem >>>


*Top 50 excuses cited by AGW k00ks for the 18 year pause in warming

*
_*An updated list of at excuses for the 18-26 year statistically significant ‘pause’ in global warming, including recent scientific papers, media quotes, blogs, and related debunkings. 
List last updated on September 11th, 2014* _
*1) Low solar activity *
*2) Oceans ate the global warming [debunked] [debunked] [debunked]*
*3) Chinese coal use [debunked]*
*4) Montreal Protocol *
*5) What ‘pause’? [debunked] [debunked] [debunked] [debunked]*
*6) Volcanic aerosols [debunked]*
*7) Stratospheric Water Vapor *
*8) Faster Pacific trade winds [debunked]*
*9) Stadium Waves*
*10) ‘Coincidence!’*
*11) Pine aerosols*
*12) It’s “not so unusual” and “no more than natural variability”*
*13) “Scientists looking at the wrong ‘lousy’ data” http://*
*14) Cold nights getting colder in Northern Hemisphere*
*15) We forgot to cherry-pick models in tune with natural variability [debunked]*
*16) Negative phase of Interdecadal Pacific Oscillation*
*17) AMOC ocean oscillation*
*18) “Global brightening” has stopped*
*19) “Ahistorical media”*
*20) “It’s the hottest decade ever” Decadal averages used to hide the ‘pause’ [debunked]*
*21) Few El Ninos since 1999*
*22) Temperature variations fall “roughly in the middle of the AR4 model results”*
*23) “Not scientifically relevant”*
*24) The wrong type of El Ninos*
*25) Slower trade winds [debunked]*
*26) The climate is less sensitive to CO2 than previously thought [see also]*
*27) PDO and AMO natural cycles and here*
*28) ENSO*
*29) Solar cycle driven ocean temperature variations*
*30) Warming Atlantic caused cooling Pacific*
[paper] [debunked by Trenberth & Wunsch]
*31) “Experts simply do not know, and bad luck is one reason” *
*32) IPCC climate models are too complex, natural variability more important*
*33) NAO & PDO*
*34) Solar cycles*
*35) Scientists forgot “to look at our models and observations and ask questions”*
*36) The models really do explain the “pause” [debunked] [debunked] [debunked]*
*37) As soon as the sun, the weather and volcanoes – all natural factors – allow, the world will start warming again. Who knew?*
*38) Trenberth’s “missing heat” is hiding in the Atlantic, not Pacific as Trenberth claimed*
*[debunked] [Dr. Curry’s take] [Author: “Every week there’s a new explanation of the hiatus”]*
*39) “Slowdown” due to “a delayed rebound effect from 1991 Mount Pinatubo aerosols and deep prolonged solar minimum”*
*40) The “pause” is “probably just barely statistically significant” with 95% confidence:The “slowdown” is “probably just barely statistically significant” and not “meaningful in terms of the public discourse about climate change”*
*41) Internal variability, because Chinese aerosols can either warm or cool the climate:*
The “recent hiatus in global warming is mainly caused by internal variability of the climate” because “anthropogenic aerosol emissions from Europe and North America towards China and India between 1996 and 2010 has _surprisingly warmed rather than cooled_ the global climate.”
[Before this new paper, anthropogenic aerosols were thought to cool the climate or to have minimal effects on climate, but as of now, they “surprisingly warm” the climate]
*42) Trenberth’s ‘missing heat’ really is missing and is not “supported by the data itself” in the “real ocean”:*
“it is not clear to me, actually, that an accelerated warming of some…layer of the ocean … is robustly supported by the data itself. Until we clear up whether there has been some kind of accelerated warming at depth in the real ocean, I think these results serve as interesting hypotheses about why the rate of surface warming has slowed-down, but we still lack a definitive answer on this topic.” [Josh Willis]
*43) Ocean Variability: [NYT article]*
“After some intense work by of the community, there is general agreement that the main driver [of climate the “pause”] is ocean variability. That’s actually quite impressive progress.” [Andrew Dessler]
*44) The data showing the missing heat going into the oceans is robust and not robust:*
” I think the findings that the heat is going into the Atlantic and Southern Ocean’s is probably pretty robust. However, I will defer to people like Josh Willis who know the data better than I do.”-Andrew Dessler. Debunked by Josh Willis, who Dessler says “knows the data better than I do,” says in the very same NYT article that “it is not clear to me, actually, that an accelerated warming of some…layer of the ocean … is robustly supported by the data itself” – [Josh Willis]
*45) We don’t have a theory that fits all of the data:*
“Ultimately, the challenge is to come up with the parsimonious theory [of the ‘pause’] that fits all of the data” [Andrew Dessler]
*46) We don’t have enough data of natural climate cycles lasting 60-70 years to determine if the “pause” is due to such natural cycles:*
“If the cycle has a period of 60-70 years, that means we have one or two cycles of observations. And I don’t think you can much about a cycle with just 1-2 cycles: e.g., what the actual period of the variability is, how regular it is, etc. You really need dozens of cycles to determine what the actual underlying variability looks like. In fact, I don’t think we even know if it IS a cycle.” [Andrew Dessler]
*47) Could be pure internal [natural] variability or increased CO2 or both*
“this brings up what to me is the real question: how much of the hiatus is pure internal variability and how much is a forced response (from loading the atmosphere with carbon). This paper seems to implicitly take the position that it’s purely internal variability, which I’m not sure is true and might lead to a very different interpretation of the data and estimate of the future.” [Andrew Dessler in an NYT article ]
*48) Its either in the Atlantic or Pacific, but definitely not a statistical fluke:*
It’s the Atlantic, not Pacific, and “the hiatus in the warming…should not be dismissed as a statistical fluke” [John Michael Wallace]
*49) The other papers with excuses for the “pause” are not “science done right”:*
” If the science is done right, the calculated uncertainty takes account of this background variation. But none of these papers, Tung, or Trenberth, does that. Overlain on top of this natural behavior is the small, and often shaky, observing systems, both atmosphere and ocean where the shifting places and times and technologies must also produce a change even if none actually occurred. The “hiatus” is likely real, but so what? The fuss is mainly about normal behavior of the climate system.” [Carl Wunsch]
*50) The observational data we have is inadequate, but we ignore uncertainty to publish anyway: [Carl Wunsch in an NYT Article]*
“The central problem of climate science is to ask what you do and say when your data are, by almost any standard, inadequate? If I spend three years analyzing my data, and the only defensible inference is that “the data are inadequate to answer the question,” how do you publish? How do you get your grant renewed? A common answer is to distort the calculation of the uncertainty, or ignore it all together, and proclaim an exciting story that the New York Times will pick up…How many such stories have been withdrawn years later when enough adequate data became available?”
*51) If our models could time-travel back in time, “we could have forecast ‘the pause’ – if we had the tools of the future back then” [NCAR press release]*
[Time-traveling, back-to-the-future models debunked] [debunked] [“pause” due to natural variability]
*52) ‘Unusual climate anomaly’ of unprecedented deceleration of a secular warming trend*
PLOS one Paper Macia et al. discussed in European Commission news release here.



List of excuses for 8216 The Pause 8217 in global warming Watts Up With That 






My favorite?

*"Global brightening has stopped"*

I think this is one used recently by Mamooth!!! I love these people!!!!


----------



## jc456 (Jan 8, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...


It seems to me, you made it about you a long time ago. You're shallow and uninformed.  You have no information that can be validated.  You believe that deflection is the means to a debate.  tsk, tsk, when you're called on it, you melt like butter.


----------



## IanC (Jan 8, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey Billy.............JC.............check out this gem >>>
> 
> 
> *Top 50 excuses cited by AGW k00ks for the 18 year pause in warming
> ...




#50 is not an excuse but the actual reason for this charade. With the Media's help, of course.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 8, 2015)

IanC said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Billy.............JC.............check out this gem >>>
> ...




agreed..........


*50) The observational data we have is inadequate, but we ignore uncertainty to publish anyway: [Carl Wunsch in an NYT Article]*
“The central problem of climate science is to ask what you do and say when your data are, by almost any standard, inadequate? If I spend three years analyzing my data, and the only defensible inference is that “the data are inadequate to answer the question,” how do you publish? How do you get your grant renewed? A common answer is to distort the calculation of the uncertainty, or ignore it all together, and proclaim an exciting story that the New York Times will pick up…How many such stories have been withdrawn years later when enough adequate data became available?”





The religion covers the ruse by constantly referring to "real scientists"......as if tens of thousands of other doctoral scientists are goofball nit-wits *ALL* being paid off by the oil companies.


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 9, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



Clue to the clueless.  It was not a question.  It was a challenge.  Try again.


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 9, 2015)

jc456 said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Right.  The world's scientists are all wrong but a handful of preliterate deniers are right.  Seems to me that your argument uses the exact same sniveling tactics that creationists use.  Congratulations, Mr. Lemming.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 9, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...






You mean......the tens of thousands of "phony" Phd scientists who say global warming is bogus? Those world scientists? Or......let me guess Orangeman.........they don't count??. Clearly........ *ALL* be being paid off by the oil industry!!!The ones who..........the tens of thousands............who ask the question, "Why don't these 'climate scientists' care about scientific methodology......that is it frequently conveniently ignored?". The one's who call bs on using computer models for projections and stating it is science?

Those world scientists???


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 9, 2015)

Meanwhile in Mobile Alabama this morning.........more decisive AGW k00k losing!!!!!


*COLDEST TEMPS EVER FOR THE CITY OF MOBILE!!!!*


Record-breaking weather Mobile hits 17 degrees beating 1886 temperature of 18 AL.com


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 9, 2015)

[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/happy_man_laughing.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


nobody cares about the science!!!!


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 9, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Yeah,  in some 37th dimensional parallel universe, I am sure that's true.  In ours, not so much.


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 9, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> Meanwhile in Mobile Alabama this morning.........more decisive AGW k00k losing!!!!!
> 
> 
> *COLDEST TEMPS EVER FOR THE CITY OF MOBILE!!!!*
> ...



Says the denier who STILL can't tell the difference between climate and weather.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 9, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...


 but you as the denier are wrong.  Proven wrong. See the earth is my proof.  Tell me when you figure out how to adjust the axis of it to change the pause.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 9, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile in Mobile Alabama this morning.........more decisive AGW k00k losing!!!!!
> ...


 You are playing tag as well I see.  need a new game dude.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 9, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile in Mobile Alabama this morning.........more decisive AGW k00k losing!!!!!
> ...





meh

Weve been hearing that ghey talking point from AGW k00ks for 20 years..........the same idiots who throw bombs every time there is a weather anomaly!!!And as usual, the AGW crowd has the political IQ's of a bunch of small soap dishes!!! Zero ability to recognize the optics of freeze your nut sacks off cold on the perception of a typical American.


duh


Meanwhile.........temperatures in 14 states today are colder than the SURFACE OF MARS


Mars was warmer than much of the U.S. today Daily Mail Online


*Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooops!!!*


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 9, 2015)

[URL='http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/3394114_2-10.jpg.html']
	
[/URL]





In fairness......must change the penalty stuff.......


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 9, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...




And in that 20 years, you still haven't learned the English language.  That's just sad.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 10, 2015)

Yesterday s Lies The greatest threat of the 21st century not AGW but Eco-Fascism


real scary stuff.......thankfully, most of the populations gets it. They've figured out there is an agenda at play with these global warming nutters. And typical of the far left progressives...........they cant help themselves from being perpetually hysterical about everything in life......guns.......climate......race.......the whole PC narrative is a product of a highly tragic view of the world = ghey...........thus, you get these hysterical head exploding predictions that almost invariably fall flat on their face!! Been saying for 10 years these mental cases need a Plan B. None of them take my advice and they fall deeper and deeper into the public opinion shitter: the only thing that matters!!!


----------



## jc456 (Jan 13, 2015)

bump!!!

Sk00ks, after 40 years of life in Chicago, I can say but two things, Death Valley is still a desert and Chicago is still a winter wonderland.  hmmm this climate change is boring.  Nothing changed in those 40 years.

Edit:  still WiNNiNg


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 13, 2015)

Ooooops.............another thing that doesn't count to the AGW religion: volcano's!!

Looks like climate science has blown it.........once again!! >>>

Volcanoes ARE cooling Earth and have reduced temperatures and tropical rainfall Daily Mail Online

Hmmm.........evidently didn't factor in the gases from the "insignificant volcanic eruptions". Well bless my ass...........how the hell did that happen???

Or does climate science not know shit about shit??


----------



## jc456 (Jan 14, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> Ooooops.............another thing that doesn't count to the AGW religion: volcano's!!
> 
> Looks like climate science has blown it.........once again!! >>>
> 
> ...


 My answer is that they don't know shit!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 14, 2015)

*wInNiNg*


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 14, 2015)

Ted Cruz is a senator from Texas who has just been named chair of the Subcommittee on Space, Science and Competitiveness, where he will oversee NASA and science programs. He’s an outspoken climate skeptic. In terms you warmists can understand, it's out with the Greens and in with reality.



Now to get the EPA under control.... Which is also under his purview to deal with!!!


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 15, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile in Mobile Alabama this morning.........more decisive AGW k00k losing!!!!!
> ...



Here's how the AGW cult defines the difference between weather and climate:

What it's warmer than normal, that's climate.
When it's colder than normal, that's weather.


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 15, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



Gee, a straw man.  How quaint.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 15, 2015)

When the data fails to validate the theory, real scientists get a new Theory, while the Decline Hiders alter the data


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 15, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...



You can argue that it isn't true, but it's not a straw man, doofus.  Learn your logical fallacies.


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 15, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



I don't have to argue one way or the other when someone presents a straw man argument.  It certainly is a straw man argument because you are representing a false argument for ideas you oppose and then expect me to refute it.  Straw man.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 15, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...


 so to you someone presenting an opposing statement is a strawman.  Hmmmmmm, me don't think so!


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 15, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...



I'm not arguing anything.  I'm just noting the behavior of AGW cult members.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 15, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...


BTW, that would imply that every post of yours is a strawman as well with that thinking.

And BTW, it was an answer to what you stated about climate and weather.  me thinks you need a vacation.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 15, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


 Bri, just more stupid from the dudes on the left eh?  I have him at  morestupid@orogenicman.com.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 15, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...


 BTW, perhaps you should look up the definition of debate.  I think you might learn something.


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 15, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



No sir, you are making a claim about their behavior that is not in evidence.  Making shit up is making shit up, dude, even if is it make up shit Thursday.


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 15, 2015)

jc456 said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Wow, another straw man.  That's all you've got?  tsk tsk...


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 15, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...



It sure as hell is in evidence.  Members of this forum exhibit that exact behavior on a daily basis.


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 15, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Making shit up is not a valid way to debate an issue, unless you are a modern politician, of course.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 15, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...


 So your entire line is a make up shit rouge.  hahahhahahaahahhaha  Dude you have nothing but blanks.  you need some good ammunition to compete with.  LoSiNg again, go look up the defintion of debate and LEARN something.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 15, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...


 Son, all of your made up shit failed!!!


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 15, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...



I didn't make up a thing.  This behavior has been duly noted ad nauseum.


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 15, 2015)

jc456 said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



I don't debate red herrings, straw man, or any other type of logical fallacy.  When you want to take the discussion seriously, I'll be here to respond.


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 15, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Says the man who can't tell the difference between climate and weather.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 15, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...


 and there is the red herring back again.  Dude you still don't get it do you?  What senior k00k you are.  land of stupid.  Stop the stupid.  Come up swith something that matters. morestupid@orogenicman.com


----------



## jc456 (Jan 15, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...


 BTW, if you don't do red herrings, then why do you continue to use them? morestupid@orogenicman.com


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 15, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...



It doesn't matter whether I can tell the difference or not. I've told you how the AGW cult defines them.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 15, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


 and he doesn't debate a red herring. So his strategy must be to post red herrings and then say he doesn't debate them.  See, the land of the stupid!!!


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 15, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



I rest my case.  Congratulations.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 15, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...



Your case lost.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 16, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...





s0n....that's now twice this week you've rested your case and ended up looking like a..............

[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/dickhead-3.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

Just sayin'...............


----------



## jc456 (Jan 16, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...


 really, you should rest your case.  That weight you've been carrying of stupid has to be heavy.  See, we see your stupid daily on here, it pours from you, so the case must be full.  Please, rest that case of stupid and move on.


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 16, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> <snip>
> 
> Coming from someone who can't even tell the difference between climate and weather, I just have to laugh.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 16, 2015)

Im laughing my balls off.............again!!!!!

Turns out, the k00ks are making their pronouncements based upon......ready for this........*hundreths* of ONE DEGREE





Scientists balk at 8216 hottest year 8217 claims Ignores Satellites showing 18 Year 8216 Pause 8217 8211 We are arguing over the significance of hundredths of a degree 8211 The 8216 Pause 8217 continues Climate Depot


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 16, 2015)

These AGW people.........they'd push grandma right the fuck off the cliff in a heartbeat to perpetuate this global warming myth!!! Thats what committed progressives do.

lOsInG


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 16, 2015)

jc456 said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Excuse me, but I am not the one here denying what every scientific organization on the planet recognizes as fact.  You are.  So yes, I do rest my case.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 16, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...


 Dr Habibullo Abdussamatov joins Principia Scientific International Principia Scientific Intl
 and

*Dr. Habibullo Abdussamatov *
March 2, 2012 in scientists
Tags: ice age, principia scientific international
*Dr. Habibullo Abdussamatov*–head of the space research laboratory of the Russian Academy of Science’s Pulkovo Observatory and of the International Space Station’s Astrometria project says “the common view that man’s industrial activity is a deciding factor in global warming has emerged from a misinterpretation of cause and effect relations.”
has interesting views that defy science such as CO2 is not a greenhouse gas.

you fail.  Last time I looked Russia is still on the planet.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 16, 2015)

Skooks it happened again.  more *WiNniNg*....I love this.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 16, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...


here's another link.  The Next Grand Minimum To examine the social and economic impacts of the next Grand Solar Minimum 8211 See About

abstract:
*"Has the Sun gone to sleep?*
Posted on November 16, 2014 by Russ Steele
Here is a BBC Video discussing the possibility of a Maunder Minimum:
Check out the video link HERE.
Following are excerpts from the video, thanks to Ice Age Now:
“Scientists are saying that the Sun is in a phase of ‘solar lull’ – meaning that it has fallen asleep – and it is baffling them.
“Something is happening to the solar activity on the surface of the sun: It’s declining…fast.
Whatever measurement you use, it’s coming down. Solar peaks are coming down.
“Richard Harrison is head of space physics at the Rutherford-Appleton laboratory in Oxfordshire. He says the rate at which solar activity is falling mirrors a period in the 17th century where sunspots virtually disappeared.
“The Maunder Minimum of course was period when we saw almost no sunspots for decades, and it was a really dramatic period when we saw really cold winters in the northern hemisphere, where you had a kind of a mini-ice age."


----------



## Dante (Jan 16, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...




pfft! science!  We all know smoking doesn't cause cancer. Science deniers with science degrees exist


----------



## jc456 (Jan 16, 2015)

Dante said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


----------



## Dante (Jan 16, 2015)

Dante said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


peep


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 16, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> Im laughing my balls off.............again!!!!!
> 
> Turns out, the k00ks are making their pronouncements based upon......ready for this........*hundreths* of ONE DEGREE
> 
> ...


TWO ONE HUNDREDTHS of ONE DEGREE C.  That's 0.02 deg C...

When you take into account that 95% of the devices used to measure it are only accurate to 0.5 deg C and the other 5% are accurate to 0.1 deg C. you begin to understand that the alarmist whoopla is total bull shit as the margin of error is 100 times what the rise is.

The point is this.  There is over 100 Trillion dollars at stake that the communists and one world government people are using these useful idiots to allow them to steal from us.

THIS IS A FUCKING SCAM!  Stupidity should be painful... and when its to late for these fools it will be.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 17, 2015)

Dante said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...





meh......the "climate scientists" are a relative handful who preach this shit. Tens of thousands of Phd and Masters scientists call bullshit on it. So.....unless somebody can find me evidence that ALL of these 30,000+ scientists are on the "BIG OIL" payroll..............

Anyway......bottom line is......and the reason this thread is spectacularly ePiC is that the dopes still haven't made their case.............nobody is caring about global warming in 2014. EVERY poll shows it.


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 17, 2015)

jc456 said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



PSI?  Really?  You realize, of course, that that so-called scientific organization was founded by a so-called legal analyst and so-called science writer who has no standing in the scientific or legal profession, right?  And the PSI is not an accredited scientific organization but is actually a front organization that was founded for the purpose of promoting "slaying the dragon", a silly denier book that isn't worth the paper it is printed on, and that its founder, John O'Sullivan, doesn't actually have a degree in law or in journalism, right?  PSI is a denier organization posing as something it most certainly is not.  If this is the kind of blatant, wreckless dishonesty we can always expect from you deniers, you really should pack up your ball and go home, because you people have completely lost it.

The Bogus Law and Journalism Credentials of John O Sullivan


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 17, 2015)

jc456 said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Give it up.


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 17, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...



You really should stop drinking sterno, dude.


----------



## Dante (Jan 17, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...


so

your

logic is

ask scientists who do not major in climate science

about climate science?

OK


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 17, 2015)

Dante said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...






indeed...........clearly all dummies!!!

But in terms of logic..........we'd like to see a *link* in this thread that displays a shred of evidence that the "climate scientists" science is mattering in the real world!!!

Thread is something absurd like 375 pages and still not a single link..............ghey.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 17, 2015)

[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/mzl_hqyzqnwd_1024x1024-65.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 17, 2015)

Dante said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...


When the facts and other scientific disciplines call bull shit on alarmist drivel, you throw out the appeal to authority.  

This type of crap is priceless.  Tell me, does climate science have to obey known Physics? Mathematical principals? Thermal Dynamic Laws? 

Moron... Other disciplines and review by them IS SCIENCE!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 19, 2015)

Still waiting for a link Orangeman.........


----------



## jc456 (Jan 19, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...


 sure poindexter!  Let's see that lab experiment from alll your societies that actually validate their claims.  See I have again given you mine.  All of his from you is just more stupid.  more.stupid@orgenicman.com.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 19, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...


 
 you really ought to, you can't make a point that sticks.  *LoSiNg*


----------



## jc456 (Jan 19, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> Still waiting for a link Orangeman.........


 he doesn't understand science and why he is gullible.  I bet he can't even spell gullible.  I bet he can't spell science.


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 19, 2015)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Still waiting for a link Orangeman.........
> ...



Really?  Because of the three of us, (you, skooter, and myself), I am the only one with a real science degree.  Try again, bubba.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 19, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


 Well I'd take and turn it back in.  You got cheated out of knowledge.  Let me ask you one simple science question, does the science mandate a test of a hypothesis to form a theory?

Just curious if you know this answer or not.


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 19, 2015)

jc456 said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



It requires many tests (but also direct field observations when they are available) from multiple sources, like the thousands of scientists worldwide who are conducting climate change research.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 19, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...


Ok, so where is the testing?  The one that shows the 120 PPM answer?  So far it doesn't exist.  So, how is it you feel I'm off my rocker, if you agree testing is part of the science?  Sorry, you lost me there.


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 19, 2015)

jc456 said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Testing is part of science.  It is not the only part of science.  I don't know what you are talking about wrt this 120ppm deal.  I don't feel that you are off your rocker.  I don't believe you had a rocker to begin  with.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 19, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...


So you haven't been following the board this past year?  The proof that adding 120 PPM of CO2 causes temperature changes.  Do you have that, seen that?


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 19, 2015)

jc456 said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



So you haven't been following the board this past year?  See how that works?  That you are a greenhouse gas denier is your problem, not mine.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 19, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...





Well s0n.....we're all real impressed with all of your science degree's!!!!


Now.....how about a *link* to show us all where the "climate science" science is mattering in the real world???!!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 20, 2015)

Yep ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh ( *takes toke of ciggy in classic Denis Leary fashion* )

So Orangeman.............where is that link s0n???


----------



## jc456 (Jan 20, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...


 how do you reach that statement from me asking you for a lab experiment?  Hmmm... seems you're avoiding the post and really don't have an experiment that you, with a science degree, states is part of the science.  so S0n, where is that experiment?  Got a link?


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 20, 2015)

jc456 said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Do you?  My money says that you don't.  And that you haven't bothered to try to find out for yourself.  You are so convinced that all the scientists are either wrong or in cahoots that you have ignored months worth of posts by myself and others on the subject.  Moreover, I don't have to prove anything to you.  The science is there.  if you believe it isn't, it is on YOU to prove that it isn't.  That's the way science works.  if you have a problem with that, tough titties.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 20, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...


 why not just say you don't have one.  Isn't that simpler than looking like you're scrambling all over the place to avoid the subject?  You Lose, that's fine, see, if the science was indeed science, then there would be an experiment that demonstrates how 120 PPM of CO2 added to existing 280 PPM can add heat to the atmosphere or surface.  And s0n, I have looked all over and I did find one, Herr Koch 1901, scientist, who proved that adding CO2 after saturation, does not increase temperatures.  So, feel free again, to prove Herr Koch's experiment wrong.  It isn't up to me to prove my own find as wrong.  It is up to you!  ready set go!!!


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 20, 2015)

jc456 said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



I don't have to have one.  It is that simple, dumbass.  The greenhouse effect is long established science.  You might as well argue that the Earth is flat for all I care.  And you'd look just as stupid as you do now.


----------



## IanC (Jan 20, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...




I have certainly looked, and there is no working experiment that shows any warming for 120ppm CO2. because it is such a simple experiment I am sure it has been done but with unsatisfactory results. even with experimetns that have many multiples of 120 ppm the results are often weak, and fraud was used to make the case seem stronger. the Gore/Nye experiment comes to mind.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 20, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...


 Well if you are indeed a person with a science degree, and believe in the greenhouse effect, wouldn't it make sense to actually understand it?  Seems s0n, you don't.  I'm fine with you not proving your point, points, then get off of here and enjoy your life.  However, if you feel the need to be here and addressing me, I want the experiment that disproves the one I mentioned.  BTW, I'm not the only one asking for said experiment.  Ian just asked you.   So you will find, that if you choose to march down the path you are, you should be prepared to address the posts that come your way.  See preaching for the intent of preaching isn't what we all believe.  We demand proof.


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 20, 2015)

IanC said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



So what you are saying is that you've conducted an exhaustive search of every science journal available going back 100 years or more and found no such experiment.  I have a doubt.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 20, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...


yes!!!

And if you wish to doubt me, then just provide the one I missed.


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 20, 2015)

jc456 said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



You guys make a ridiculous challenge based on nothing at all, and then are surprised when no one takes you up on it.  That, SON, is the very definition of irony.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 20, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...


 so you agree with us.  All of the links and journals, there isn't an experiment that actually proves adding 120 PPM of CO2 does anything to temperatures.  I appreciate you validating our position.  And a challenge is something a scientist ought to take on.  Isn't that what science is about, understanding of what the subject is?  For someone who has a science degree, it seems I know more about how it operates than you.


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 20, 2015)

jc456 said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



You'd have to be pretty stupid (or else haven't bothered to comprehend my posts) to believe that.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 20, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...


dude, I completely understand.  You don't have scientific evidence to support a rise in temperature because CO2 increased.  I get it.  You have no links or journals to support the claim either.  Got it, just as I stated in my response to yours.  We're good.  You have no proof of AGW.


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 20, 2015)

jc456 said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Yes we do.  Saying we don't is just stupid and irresponsible.  But you knew that.  The greenhouse effect is very well established scientific fact.  I find it unremarkable that many (but not all) of the same people who claim it is not fact also believe in creationism.  It is unremarkable because I see them using the exact same flawed methodology in their arguments whether they are arguing against evolution or against climate change.  I do not believe this to be coincidental.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 20, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...


 and yet, still no proof has ever been presented in over a year on this message board. Hence why I made my comment earlier. No one ever said there isn't a greenhouse effect, all we've been asking for is proof that CO2 does anything to change it as it increases in the atmosphere.  Again, to date, none.  The use on here are models that have been proven wrong.  Models are not experiments, and again there, we are looking for the one that disproves Herr Koch's from 1901.  You have it, show it.  You'd be the first.


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 20, 2015)

jc456 said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



You seem to believe that you are special, that you don't have to get an education (and pay for it) like the rest of us?  What is it that makes you so special?  You want an answer to your question?  Look it up.  Or hire me as a consultant (at $80/hr - a reasonable price), and I'll write you up a report.  Or not. Your choice.  Either way, I don't give a damn about what you think anyone is required to show you.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 20, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...


I am special.  I can out think any scientist by asking one simple question. Hah!!!!!How about that.  I only want the answer to the question if you wish to promote the leftist warming scare.  You want to shout off the mountain tops the sky is falling, then dude present me the answer to my question.  Yes I want it then.  If you wish to fold and accept the loss which is yours without it, then so be that as well.  That just makes you a loser.  See, it seems, hahahahah seems, you are a very lazy individual who wishes only to spout off more stupid.  And me the special one, will continue to ask the question to which you and your scientist can't answer.  Then I will shout from the mountain tops.....*WiNniNg*


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 20, 2015)

jc456 said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Sure, I can do that.  You want my expertize?  I'll give it to you for $80/hr.  Send me a private message and I will give you details on how you can pay.  Otherwise I don't care what you think you deserve.  You aren't special to me.  You're just like every other denier I've come across on the internet.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 20, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> Sure, I can do that.  You want my expertize?  I'll give it to you for $80/hr.  Send me a private message and I will give you details on how you can pay.  Otherwise I don't care what you think you deserve.  You aren't special to me.  You're just like every other denier I've come across on the internet.





I call Bull Shit!


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 20, 2015)

Billy_Bob said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > Sure, I can do that.  You want my expertize?  I'll give it to you for $80/hr.  Send me a private message and I will give you details on how you can pay.  Otherwise I don't care what you think you deserve.  You aren't special to me.  You're just like every other denier I've come across on the internet.
> ...



Call it what you want, I don't work for free.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 20, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...


and you walk around with a lot of stupid.  You definitely own the more stupid tag for the day!!! Welcome to a message board where you think you ought to get paid to have a discussion.  LOL Hey everybody new Stupid post, might be one for the month!!!!! more.stupid@orogenicman.com!!!

Maybe you should find a restroom and sit!


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 20, 2015)

jc456 said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



Wrong.  You want me to conduct research for you.  And I don't work for free.  Either pay up or do your own damned research.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 20, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...


 And more stupid!


----------



## jc456 (Jan 20, 2015)

Now the lefties want to get paid to post on message boards. How funny is that?  Only goes to show they have nothing and confirms, validates that there is no experiment!  Team Skeptics we WIN!!!! Game set and match!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 21, 2015)

Hey Orangeman........how about that link s0n??





The level of ghey is deafening.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 25, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...


LOL.. what a stupid moron.

As a scientist I am after the truth. I have freely posted both mine and others research because the truth is what is important.  As you seem to have a price on the truth i can see that the agenda and being a paid shill are both more important to you. 

The Stupid, It burns....  You are exposed as the shill you are and the paid hack you are.. Do they give you an Obama phone to receive your EPA/IPCC talking points from?


----------



## mamooth (Jan 25, 2015)

Orog, nobody pays any attention to this thread except the hardcore denier circle-jerkers. Just leave it, and let them madly stroke each other out of the sight of decent people. This thread is so spooge-encrusted, only the gayest of gay men still hang out in it. Posting in it is like screaming "NO CLOSET CAN HOLD ME!".


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 25, 2015)

mamooth said:


> Orog, nobody pays any attention to this thread except the hardcore denier circle-jerkers. Just leave it, and let them madly stroke each other out of the sight of decent people. This thread is so spooge-encrusted, only the gayest of gay men still hang out in it. Posting in it is like screaming "NO CLOSET CAN HOLD ME!".



The Hairball answered its Obama phone and showed just how desperate it is to be seen as relevant...


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 25, 2015)

Billy_Bob said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



How many scientists do you know who don't get paid for their work?  We all have to make a living, sunny.  So pay up or fuck off.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 26, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...




Yo Orangeman..................

Still waiting for that link s0n...............


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 26, 2015)

mamooth said:


> Orog, nobody pays any attention to this thread except the hardcore denier circle-jerkers. Just leave it, and let them madly stroke each other out of the sight of decent people. This thread is so spooge-encrusted, only the gayest of gay men still hang out in it. Posting in it is like screaming "NO CLOSET CAN HOLD ME!".


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 26, 2015)

Carbon pricing............still a joke


http://www.energyintel.com/pages/worldopinionarticle.aspx?DocID=874132

*Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooops!!!*

So much *wInNiNg* in here!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 26, 2015)

Carbon taxes, so popular just a few years ago in Australia ( the pols duped the people ) have been given a gigantic kick in the balls the last couple of years >>>

Carbon tax demise leading to large rise in emissions says academic Environment The Guardian

Why?

Because peoples eyeballs popped out when they started getting their electric bills ( just like in Germany )!!!The AGW mental cases are just fine with mega expensive electric bills.......but most people think it sucks!!!


Ummmm..........the science isn't mattering in the real world s0ns!!!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## jc456 (Jan 26, 2015)

mamooth said:


> Orog, nobody pays any attention to this thread except the hardcore denier circle-jerkers. Just leave it, and let them madly stroke each other out of the sight of decent people. This thread is so spooge-encrusted, only the gayest of gay men still hang out in it. Posting in it is like screaming "NO CLOSET CAN HOLD ME!".


 Glad to see you agree that you're nobody!!!


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 26, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



Still waiting for that check, bubba.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jan 27, 2015)

More GW hoax debunking news

-Geaux
===================

*Meteorologist: 2010s officially the snowiest decade in the east coast in the NOAA record – surpassing the 1960s*

*Meteorologist Joe D'Aleo: 'We will have had 14 major impact storms this decade (only half over) beating out the 10 in the 1960s and 2000s.'*

*Meanwhile, As the snow piles up, climate change activists are already blaming the blizzard on 'global warming': *

*See: 2015 U.S. Blizzard blamed on ‘global warming’ – Warmist Bill McKibben: Blizzards are ‘Climate change at work' - NY Gov.: 'Part of the changing climate'*


By: Marc Morano - Climate DepotJanuary 26, 2015 1:49 PM with 541 comments

The monster blizzard of 2015 will be adding to what is already the snowiest decade on the East Coast.

“Assuming this storm gets ranked by NOAA as one of the high impact (population affected by snowstorm) snowstorms (likely since the November storm was), we will have had 14 major impact storms this decade (only half over) beating out the 10 in the 1960s and 2000s,” Joseph D’Aleo, CCM (Certified Consulting Meteorologist), told Climate Depot on Monday.

“Watch for widespread sub-zero cold next week if the European models are right (all the way to North Carolina and including DC area),” D’Aleo, the co-chief Meteorologist with Weatherbell Analytics, added.




The increase in snowfalls is counter to what the UN IPCC predicted. See: In 2001, the IPCC predicted milder winters and less snow. Experts are hoping no one remembers – UN IPCC 2001: ‘Milder winter temperatures will decrease heavy snowstorms’





Meteorologist 2010s officially the snowiest decade in the east coast in the NOAA record surpassing the 1960s Climate Depot


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 27, 2015)

Global warming predicts increased extremes in weather.  That includes both sides of the thermometer, dude.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jan 27, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> Global warming predicts increased extremes in weather.  That includes both sides of the thermometer, dude.



Interesting we can't predict the weather 36 hours out (blizzard-fail comes to point) yet we can predict the weather out 25-35 years?

LMAO

-Geaux


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 27, 2015)

More modeling fAiL........'HISTORIC" blizzard in NYC turns out to be a dud........more computer model failure!!!!

National Weather Service to evaluate work after missed call - New York News

These idiots who constantly dupe the public with their "computer models" = ghey.

But we're all supposed to believe the models that are predicting shit 20..........30 years from now!!!


OK


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 27, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...




Hmmm.......I asked Orangeman find *one single link* showing us where the "consensus science" was mattering in the real world ( ie: outside the realm of internet banter/gobblygook )


----------



## jc456 (Jan 27, 2015)

would've, could've, and should've.  Famous words from the warmest reports.  But don't change anything becuse all the info is still valid for somewhere, at sometime in the future.  Because, they have to be right.


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 27, 2015)

Geaux4it said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > Global warming predicts increased extremes in weather.  That includes both sides of the thermometer, dude.
> ...



AGW predicts more chaotic weather patterns.  That includes more severe weather, including blizzards.  And yes we can predict weather patterns 36 hours in advance.  The current blizzard in the northeast, for example, was predicted no later than Friday.


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 27, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



Lying doesn't help your argument,  But then,l you knew that already.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 27, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...



SO why are we way down on storm energy? a 50 year low.


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 27, 2015)

Billy_Bob said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...



So why are you lying?


National annual precipitation has increased between 5 and 10 percent since the early 20th century, largely the result of heavy downpours.

The Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change reports that intense rain events have increased in frequency during the last 50 years and human-induced global warming most likely contributed to the trend.

According to the National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration, the Northeast region had its wettest summer on record in 2006, exceeding the previous record by more than 1 inch

The number of category 4 and 5 storms has greatly increased over the past 35 years, along with ocean temperature.

Hurricane Katrina of August 2005 was the costliest and one of the deadliest hurricanes in U.S. history and caused economic losses in the order of $125 billion.

To say nothing of the energy levels in the storm that hit New England just today or the energy levels seen in Hurricane Sandy (or the size of the storm).


----------



## Kosh (Jan 28, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...



The irony impaired AGW cult and their comments..


----------



## Kosh (Jan 28, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...



More proof that AGW religious dogma trumps real and actual science.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 28, 2015)

Oh Gawd.......look at some of these responses from progressives........and so 100% accurate in my experience on here and out  in the real world >>>

[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/pigeon.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

Debating with limpwristers as ghey...............


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 28, 2015)

Back to the AGW climate crusader stoning.............

We seen a lot of hype and total BS on here about how solar is now the preferred energy source BECAUSE OF COST!!!

No it isn't........and wont be for a long time which means perpetual AGW losing on all this stuff ( ie: nobody cares about the science).

No Solar Isn 8217 t Competitive Yet - The American Interest


Fossil fuels for the win s0ns..........because winning is the greatest feeling in the world!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 28, 2015)

JC.......Billy.........Frank............Ian...........

Check the #'s on this thread..............

*DOMINATING s0ns!!!!!

*
Gotta keep educating people in here about the ruse........... Keep the real stuff coming.........


----------



## jc456 (Jan 28, 2015)

Kosh said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


 right?  And they don't even know they do what they do or write what they write.  It's why I have a hey day on here annunciating the stupid that flows from their fingers.  And then they still don't get it.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 28, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> Oh Gawd.......look at some of these responses from progressives........and so 100% accurate in my experience on here and out  in the real world >>>
> 
> [URL='http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/pigeon.jpg.html']
> 
> ...


 Skooks and all, I think the new religion is the religion of stupid.  They can't stop posting stupid.  It's hilarious.  I love it daily, not much more to do since they post nonsense all day long.  How can one ever expect to argue the stupid that they promote.  And they are blind to it.  That is the kicker here, they live off the stupid.  it's simply amazing.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 28, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...


 Skooks, Frank, Kosh, Ian, Billy  what the f does this even mean.  I swear, I can't make this stuff up.  When stupid looks this stupid, it's hilarious.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 28, 2015)

skooks,

I just saw this on phys.org concerning the EPA....Refineries challenge EPA plan to cut emissions

Oh   my    gawd


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 28, 2015)

jc456 said:


> skooks,
> 
> I just saw this on phys.org concerning the EPA....Refineries challenge EPA plan to cut emissions
> 
> Oh   my    gawd




Like I said........the AGW k00ks can knock themselves out all they want!!! Why do I have such a blast in this forum? Because all I do ( and all my compadres of course ) is win.........and I do it in a facial sort of way too!!! This thread has had 4 billion hits because people are curious to see stuff they never otherwise see given the presentation of climate change by the media.

We came.........we saw.........we conquer daily!!


----------



## IanC (Jan 28, 2015)

skooks- do me a favour and go to  GISS adjustments over the last three years US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum and name any two cities


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 28, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...



Wrong again... LIAR!  











Storm energy is way down in the northern hemisphere.

And to your anecdotal costs, people who build below sea level are stupid. The increase in people and structures will always cause greater costs when stupid people build in flood zones and places where NATURAL STORMS HIT!

I noticed that you never show your work in proving that man has somehow induced these events.  I am not surprised..


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 29, 2015)

policlimate.com?  Really?  That's hilarious.  What I posted above was directly from NOAA.  I'll take NOAA over your political rag any time.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 29, 2015)

Billy_Bob said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


 he's a punk full of stupid!!! I have stopped responding to him.  He's a tool trolling a board.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 29, 2015)

Hey JC.....not inspired to go looking. Have we gotten any links posted up yet from our friend Orangeman? Anything?

Or is it still perpetual ghey??


----------



## jc456 (Jan 29, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC.....not inspired to go looking. Have we gotten any links posted up yet from our friend Orangeman? Anything?
> 
> Or is it still perpetual ghey??


 he's useless.  He didn't come here to play.  He came here to be a troll.  He succeeded in that.  I'm done with him.  He is just a person full of stupid and posting stupid.  he never had any intention on debating this.  He's a troll!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 29, 2015)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Hey JC.....not inspired to go looking. Have we gotten any links posted up yet from our friend Orangeman? Anything?
> ...


 

The more phonies in here the better I say!!! Allows us to illustrate the high level of ghey associated with these people and the bogus AGW convictions. Posting links is virtually impossible for these bozo's...........most of their stuff is conjecture and opinion with the exception of Old Rocks but much of his stuff is dinosaur aged, but at least he gets you have to back up your stuff with some links. This thread must have 150 or more links..........one day I gotta go through and count but this thread is so epic, might take a full day to do JC!!

With Orangman......you check out the avatar pic.....its all you have to know if you even have the IQ of a small soap dish.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 29, 2015)

OK.....damn near split my sides laughing when I saw this gem top of the page on DRUDGE today >>>

*Poll Shows Giant Gap Between What Public, Scientists Think*
WASHINGTON — Jan 29, 2015, 6:30 PM ET
By SETH BORENSTEIN AP Science Writer


The American public and U.S. scientists are light-years apart on science issues. And 98 percent of surveyed scientists say it's a problem that we don't know what they're talking about.

Poll Shows Giant Gap Between What Public Scientists Think - ABC News


JC.....you were saying the other day about not winning???



Smashing the AGW k00ks heads with a fucking dolly arm!!!


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 29, 2015)

Gaps like that usually happen when corporate  and right wing interests spend vastly more money on their propaganda than the scientists have available for their friggin research.


----------



## westwall (Jan 29, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> Gaps like that usually happen when corporate  and right wing interests spend vastly more money on their propaganda than the scientists have available for their friggin research.








Only it's government and the willing media who are spewing propaganda like it's going out of style.  On Yahoo last week there was one sceptical report and FIFTEEN AGW reports.

You were saying....


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 29, 2015)

westwall said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > Gaps like that usually happen when corporate  and right wing interests spend vastly more money on their propaganda than the scientists have available for their friggin research.
> ...



So you are saying that science needs to be "fair and balanced". HA!  What a joke.


----------



## westwall (Jan 29, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...








No, I'm saying that science needs to be FACT DERIVED.  AGW "theory" has precious few facts, and far too much science fiction.


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 29, 2015)

westwall said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Since climate science is fact-driven, non-sequitur.  What is not fact-driven, but instead, politics-driven, is climate denialism.  You know, the stuff you guys promote.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 29, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...



Were not the ones touting broken and failed models as empirical evidence..


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 29, 2015)

Billy_Bob said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Indeed.  You couldn't construct a model if your life depended on it.


----------



## westwall (Jan 29, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...







How so completely untrue.  Climate science is derived almost completely from computer models.  As any thinking person KNOWS, computer models are not facts.  That's why you all are so desperate to falsify the actual facts to try and make them conform to your failed theories.  And yes, it is all about the politics of separating the middle class from their very hard earned money.


----------



## westwall (Jan 29, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...







Really?  Grade school insults hurled on the playground are the best you can do?  Billy Bob is absolutely correct.  Not one of the computer models is worth a shit.  Not one has come even remotely close to actual observed data.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 30, 2015)

westwall said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


that dude will never learn eh?

He's just a troll on a stroll!!! All of his posts are more stupid everyday.  he rides around with stupid, can't shake the stupid, when he tries more stupid grows.


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 30, 2015)

westwall said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



Great.  Let's see yours.  Oh wait...

The fact is that you saying that they are not 'worth a shit' means nothing since you know nothing about scientific modeling.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 30, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...


----------



## westwall (Jan 30, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...







Really?  What does CFD refer too?


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 30, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...






How 'bout that link s0n??


----------



## westwall (Jan 31, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...







Still waiting for what CFD refers too.  The clock is ticking.


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 31, 2015)

westwall said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Really?  You are going to play the child, are you?  CFD is computational Fluid Dynamics, the basis for nearly all climate models.  Now, bubba, when you grow up do let us know.


----------



## Kosh (Jan 31, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...



The AGW cult continues to show how much they hate real science and interject AGW religious dogma..


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 31, 2015)

The latest goofball attempt by the global warming nutters to throw bombs and scare people...........although this one is almost as good as the time the AGW k00ks said the Japanese tsunami was caused by global warming!!!

This time?

Global warming is causing volcano's to go off >>>

Volcanoes and Climate Change How They re Linked

Just when you thought it couldn't get more absurd with these meatheads, it gets more absurd!!!


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 31, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...



There is more in play with climate than just Fluid Dynamics.  There's also heat transfer, thermodynamics, and several other principles of physics.  That's why the models always fail.


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 31, 2015)

Kosh said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



AGW religious dogma?  Gee, you are using creationist tactics now?  That's just sad.


----------



## Kosh (Jan 31, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...



Says the AGW cult member that promoted 2014 as the hottest year on record..


----------



## orogenicman (Jan 31, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



You really should take a class so you don't make a fool out of yourself.


----------



## Kosh (Jan 31, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...



Says the one that does not understand anything beyond the AGW religious dogma..


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 31, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...



ROFL!  In other words, you don't know shit about climate modelling


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 31, 2015)

Back to the AGW stoning.............( this shit is fun )

So.....whats happening to coal in the next few decades?

The answer is..........nothing!!! Particularly China will be using billions of tons of it >>

Dirty Pretty Rock Foreign Policy

*Globally, more coal is mined, moved, and burned today than at any time in history. And, says the International Energy Agency (IEA), global coal consumption will only keep growing another 15 percent over the next quarter-century, thanks almost entirely to big and fast-growing economies in Asia.*



Like the title of the thread says...............


And bless this precious rock........as the article above describes.......it lifts many, many people out of poverty!!!

Doesn't matter to the hoax driven AGW k00k contingent............but nobody cares.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 31, 2015)

Hey Frank............JC........see the above post? I think its time for a Gigantor victory lap..........a facial for Orangeman!!!!

Because indeed...........the science is mattering for dick!!!


----------



## westwall (Jan 31, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...









Took you long enough.  Now, who developed CFD?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 31, 2015)

*Josh comes up with the BEST cartoons....*


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 2, 2015)

Billy_Bob said:


> *Josh comes up with the BEST cartoons....*


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 5, 2015)

German Analysis Current Warm Period Is No Anthropogenic Product US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

Seems that the Eco=nutters are gonna have spasms as their religion is torn to shreds by this paper..


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 6, 2015)

Billy_Bob said:


> German Analysis Current Warm Period Is No Anthropogenic Product US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Seems that the Eco=nutters are gonna have spasms as their religion is torn to shreds by this paper..




Great post Billy..........and Im laughing. In the past year, we have posted up volumes of facts/evidence/information displaying clearly that the science isn't mattering. Even if we accept the whole world warming theme........1/20th of a degree .....the whole  "man made" part is clearly only something to be believed by mental cases.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 7, 2015)

This will send the left wit morons shrieking in horror...



> Despite the ever present wailing from green activists that we are sitting on a “methane catastrophe”, it’s simply business as usual for Earth in the Arctic. Even Dr. Gavin Schmidt of NASA GISS thinks the issue is “implausible”. This study further confirms that the issue is just another emotional overblown green issue of no merit.
> 
> *Methane seepage from the Arctic seabed occurring for millions of years*
> 
> From the Center for Arctic Gas Hydrate, Climate and Environment



The methane release is not only natural but NORMAL!  And the MSM continues to lie and beat the drum of the Alarmist for ratings and money.

Source

Role of tectonic stress in seepage evolution along the gas hydrate-charged Vestnesa Ridge Fram Strait - Plaza-Faverola - 2015 - Geophysical Research Letters - Wiley Online Library

*Abstract*
Methane expulsion from the world ocean floor is a broadly observed phenomenon known to be episodic. Yet the processes that modulate seepage remain elusive. In the Arctic offshore west Svalbard, for instance, seepage at 200–400 m water depth may be explained by ocean temperature-controlled gas hydrate instabilities at the shelf break, but additional processes are required to explain seepage in permanently cold waters at depths >1000 m. We discuss the influence of tectonic stress on seepage evolution along the ~100 km long hydrate-bearing Vestnesa Ridge in Fram Strait. High-resolution P-Cable 3-D seismic data revealed fine-scale (>10 m width) near-vertical faults and fractures controlling seepage distribution. Gas chimneys record multiple seepage events coinciding with glacial intensification and active faulting. The faults document the influence of nearby tectonic stress fields in seepage evolution along this deepwater gas hydrate system for at least the last ~2.7 Ma.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 7, 2015)

*Another alarmist paper aimed at discrediting natural variation and then overstating CO2 as the driver, in line with IPCC inflated estimates, has taken a death blow.  The Journal Nature is showing its alarmist pal review problems and its failure as an ethical journal exposed.


From the GWPF – London, 6 February:* A recent paper in _Nature_ has received worldwide media attention because of its claim to have shown that the recent hiatus in surface temperature rises was the result of natural variability. The lead author, Jochem Marotzke of the Max Planck Institute, also claimed that his work dealt a fatal blow to suggestions that  computer simulations have systematically overestimated the global warming caused by rising carbon dioxide concentrations.

"  However, Nic Lewis, an expert in this area of climate science, today pubished an article demonstrating that there are serious errors in the paper, and that its conclusions cannot be sustained.   "

With the unethical and blatant biases exposed how much longer can this journal survive.  Just one more alarmist paper touted as truth shown a fabrication of circular logic.

Source


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 7, 2015)

_ Jochem Marotzke & Piers M. Forster. Forcing, feedback and internal variability in global temperature trends. Nature, 517, 565–570 (2015)

"The paper is methodologically unsound and provides spurious results. No useful, valid inferences can be drawn from it. I believe that the authors should withdraw the paper."  - *Nicholas Lewis*
_
For mathematical formulas and discussion of the math and reasonings it can be found at the SOURCE

The paper is systematically pulled apart by two PHD's and several others with input into statistical modeling...


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 7, 2015)

"the authors and the reviewers should have woken up that something was wrong as soon as their regression coefficients showed the inputs to the models were not determining the outputs. In that case of course random variability would dominate, because it would mean that the models are basically generating random noise regardless of their inputs. Which may of course be true, but it would be devastating for climate science and it would mean that climate models are no better than dice or a coin toss at predicting climate. Maybe that is why they didn’t catch the error. It came as no surprise that the model’s inputs were not determining the outputs, so they didn’t see the error."

This commenter is quite enlightening about the failure of Peer Review in this paper.

Source


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 8, 2015)

Im laughing with the amount of daunting levels of pwning skeptics are dishing out here..........great stuff Billy.

So much of this bogus modeling is now being exposed.........

Found this today.........and really, it obliterates the whole debate!! Decimates it...........the idea of thinking we can impact our climate by reducing CO2 is only for people who believe in an actual Middle Earth!

This is classic.......

Why reducing CO2 Emissions is like the 8216 Prisoner 8217 s Dilemma 8217 Watts Up With That


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 9, 2015)

TOP story on DRUDGE all day yesterday!!!!

*PAPER: 'GLOBAL WARMING' BIGGEST SCIENCE SCANDAL EVER...**Official records systematically 'adjusted' to show heating...

Meteorologist: 'In the business world, people go to jail for such manipulations of data'...*


----------



## jc456 (Feb 10, 2015)

skooks, the stupid being posted lately by our lefty losers on here has reached a new high.  They must have gotten an upgrade on their papers on what stupid to post.  I don't know, but they are working harder lately to show the stupid.


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 10, 2015)

jc456 said:


> skooks, the stupid being posted lately by our lefty losers on here has reached a new high.  They must have gotten an upgrade on their papers on what stupid to post.  I don't know, but they are working harder lately to show the stupid.




Speaking of stoopid..........how stoopid is this?? Who buys this crock......possibly 20% of the voting public? Maybe?

White House Climate Change Threatens More Americans Than Terrorism - NationalJournal.com


You just have to always give the far left enough time to make idiots out of themselves!!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 10, 2015)

It is simply amazing the lengths some of our newbie and oldies will go to post left wing talking points. It doesn't matter how many times the lies have been debunked..  Then we find out that quietly, behind the scenes, the Climate Research Unit of East Anglia and other governments have been manipulating all of their ground collection data sets to show warming.  Major changes of +2 deg C is the average change.  

SO we now have a concerted effort by the elitists to give credibility to their global wealth redistribution scheme at the expense of all Americans...  I believe that anyone acting with these people or conspire to work together to accomplish this have committed Treason as defined by Article 1 Section 8 of the US Constitution.

Where do we go and how do we deal with those we elect who are actively conspiring with the enemy against WE THE PEOPLE?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 10, 2015)

Now this is dam funny....
Cartoon Source





They need to add 2015 and mountains of snow...

Source


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 11, 2015)

Hey Billy.......meteorologists are saying this morning that Boston is at "DEFCON 5" with the snow.

Would love to walk around that city this morning and poll the poor fuckers shoveling from under 850 feet of snow..........asking t he question, "So.....whats your opinion of Al Gore's take on global warming?"

LMAO.....you'd get your head bashed apart with a shovel.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 11, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey Billy.......meteorologists are saying this morning that Boston is at "DEFCON 5" with the snow.
> 
> Would love to walk around that city this morning and poll the poor fuckers shoveling from under 850 feet of snow..........asking t he question, "So.....whats your opinion of Al Gore's take on global warming?"
> 
> LMAO.....you'd get your head bashed apart with a shovel.


when you consider that glaciation of that region was over 2 miles thick and it happened in a relatively short time span, geologically speaking, 8.5 feet of snow for the region is about normal in the earths cooling cycle. I wonder if this sets off any alarm bells in the alarmists minds?  three years in a row.....DING DING DING....


----------



## jc456 (Feb 11, 2015)

naw, they can't think.


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 11, 2015)

*8.5 fEeT s0ns!!!!*


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 11, 2015)

"Global warming predictions have become increasingly amusing, bizarre and disconnected from real-world climate and weather. The Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change has confessed that its true goal is transforming the world’s economy and redistributing its wealth. More people are realizing that the actual problem is not climate change, which has been ongoing throughout history; it is costly policies imposed in the name of preventing change: policies that too often destroy jobs, perpetuate poverty and kill people."


Ouch.. This article pulls no punches. calls out the liars club...

Source


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 12, 2015)

Billy_Bob said:


> "Global warming predictions have become increasingly amusing, bizarre and disconnected from real-world climate and weather. The Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change has confessed that its true goal is transforming the world’s economy and redistributing its wealth. More people are realizing that the actual problem is not climate change, which has been ongoing throughout history; it is costly policies imposed in the name of preventing change: policies that too often destroy jobs, perpetuate poverty and kill people."
> 
> 
> Ouch.. This article pulls no punches. calls out the liars club...
> ...




Billy........if you search on the web, there are links to actual UN training manuals that state right on the cover linking green energy policies and redistribution of wealth/sustained development. Ive posted up the manual in here on other occasions but have since lost the link...........its an actual training manual used by UN workers in third world countries!! A real eye opener........but not to the AGW mental cases.

Meanwhile........temps only in the mid-30's in the deep south tomorrow and into the weekend!!!

Coldest air of winter to roar into central eastern U.S.


More k00k losing.........


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 12, 2015)

More k00k losing.............

Ever notice the AGW nutballs never want to discuss the Antarctic?

Because ice levels are getting silly................obviously due to global warming!!!

Ice breaker rushes to free stranded fishing vessel stuck in thick Antarctic ice - Telegraph


----------



## jc456 (Feb 13, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> More k00k losing.............
> 
> Ever notice the AGW nutballs never want to discuss the Antarctic?
> 
> ...


so, excuse me for asking, but how the hell does a ship get into 10 foot ice?  Were they all sleeping for a week?  This seems illogical to me.  How fnn stupid is this?  IMO, there should be someone on board that yells, Dude, ice, stop!  I'm just sayin.

And, isn't summer there?


----------



## jc456 (Feb 13, 2015)

So skooks, eight feet of snow in Boston and 10 feet of ice in the seas around Australia.  yep global warming.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 13, 2015)

jc456 said:


> So skooks, eight feet of snow in Boston and 10 feet of ice in the seas around Australia.  yep global warming.



Antarctica has record high amount of ICE for its lowest summer point in recorded history. A 45% increase in ice and Antarctica is ICE LOCKED for a full summer with up to 100 miles of 15 feet thick ice which has not melted around the Island.  Reports that the ICE is now growing again is sending off alarm bells to Antarctic researchers leaving them wondering if we are entering a new ice age due to the rapid pace of ice growth and thickness over the sea and glaciers which were identified as washed under this last year which are now grounded with new ice.                                                                ..


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 13, 2015)

its colder than a witches tit here in New York tonight........and this weekend, temperatures will be seen that haven't been seen in decades...........

Winter storm brings cold to Northeast - Business Insider

In a city that, on a daily basis, releases mega amounts of carbon into the atmosphere!!!


So much for the whole C02 theory.............a total scam.


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 13, 2015)

Hey JC...........who's not winning?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 15, 2015)

Kind of what GISS and NOAA are doing to the real numbers...

Source


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 15, 2015)

jc456 said:


> So skooks, eight feet of snow in Boston and 10 feet of ice in the seas around Australia.  yep global warming.









Hey JC........I guess Orangeman got sick and tired of getting pwned in here!!!


----------



## jc456 (Feb 17, 2015)

from page one:


----------



## orogenicman (Feb 17, 2015)

jc456 said:


> from page one:



And of course, this childish post is your evidence that deniers are winning, right?  Oh dear.


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 17, 2015)

JC........friggin' awesome. Had lost those gals when my last 'pute crashed!! How hysterical is that right??!!!!

As this thread has established........the consensus is not mattering. It has moved the green goalposts about a whole 1/3 of a yard in the last 25 years.

Know what that's called JC????


----------



## jc456 (Feb 18, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> JC........friggin' awesome. Had lost those gals when my last 'pute crashed!! How hysterical is that right??!!!!
> 
> As this thread has established........the consensus is not mattering. It has moved the green goalposts about a whole 1/3 of a yard in the last 25 years.
> 
> Know what that's called JC????


_*WiNniNg*_


----------



## jc456 (Feb 19, 2015)

created a thread to post the experiments.  Let's see how many of the losing left will post their experiments. skooks I call that......


----------



## RKMBrown (Feb 19, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> More bad news for the climate crusading nutters.......
> 
> 
> Less people than *ever* believe in global warming!!!
> ...


What science?  You thought Al Gore was a scientist?


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 19, 2015)

Anybody else take a gander over to DRUDGE tonight???!!!!

Geeez.....for those in the nut sack warmer business from Florida to Maine...........dang......they're making a bundle. ANd how many people are talking around the fireplace tonight in these states? Exactly zero........oh........except perhaps the k00ks on this forum!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 19, 2015)

BLAST: Coldest Temps Since Late-1800s in East... 
'Life-threatening' Freeze Hits South...
Record Lows Challenged in FL... 
RIDICULOUS: DC FEELS LIKE -20º 
CHICAGO SMASHES RECORD...
LIVE: CHILL MAP...


DRUDGE REPORT 2015


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 19, 2015)

God I love this forum!!!!!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 20, 2015)

Obama has pulled out the stops...  he has now invoked Organizing for America (Action) socialist morons...

Left wing panic and fear.. Obama calls for his socialist minions...

"An actual email from the “_Are you now, or have you ever been a member of any anti-science organization?_” department and Barack Obama’s “Organizing for Action” front."

They spout every lie that has been told to date even those shown factually a lie...  The desperation is priceless...  Half the country is under 8 feet of snow and ice, they are pulling out all the stops to make people believe they are burning up....


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 20, 2015)

Can you count the blatant lies from the left wing propaganda outlet?



> Friend —
> It’s tough out there for climate change deniers.
> 
> One by one, literally every argument and excuse they’ve been using for years is being proven false.
> ...



Fucking morons...'senior climate adviser' who doesn't know crap and is nothing but a left wing socialist hack... This letter sounds like it was authored by Old Crock..  Hell this sounds like every single left wit Science denier on this forum... You know your loosing when dear leader pulls out the socialist propaganda arm of reinforcements... 

We know know where the left wing talking points are coming from..


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 20, 2015)

1Sky Steering Committee 1Sky

_Ivan Frishberg has 20 years of organizing and advocacy experience, including public interest, environmental and electoral campaigns. He is the national Political Director for Environment America, and works to develop the organization’s political and campaign strategies. His prior experience includes working on legislative programs and strategies for the State PIRGs, federal advocacy on higher education policy and consulting for a wide range of campaigns and organizations including Rock the Vote, John Edwards for President, the Center for American Progress and the Democratic National Committee._

On the same page. . . .

_Find out more about this exciting 1Sky/350.org merger and how you can stay involved with the climate movement at 350.org._


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 21, 2015)

Know how the AGW nuts are opining about the "second warmest January"???

Looked up the operational definition of "warmest". Ready for this?

.11 degrees F !!!!!

NOAA reports Earth had second warmest January on record in 2015 - National World News Examiner.com


nobody cares


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 21, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> Know how the AGW nuts are opining about the "second warmest January"???
> 
> Looked up the operational definition of "warmest". Ready for this?
> 
> ...



A temp within the MOE of .2 Degrees is touted as significant... only in the eyes of science deniers...


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 21, 2015)

setting ice records once again.... and it wont be above freezing for at least two more weeks...


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 21, 2015)

Billy_Bob said:


> setting ice records once again.... and it wont be above freezing for at least two more weeks...





LMAO Billy...............great find. For the AGW k00ks........"nothing to see here!!"


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 21, 2015)

Billy...........JC..........you guys are gonna love this............

But wont be at all surprised.........turns out, NASA now has been screwing around the with temperature and water level rise data >>>

Republicans To Investigate Climate Data Tampering By NASA The Daily Caller


ghey


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 22, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > setting ice records once again.... and it wont be above freezing for at least two more weeks...
> ...



Ive been reading a few papers on glaciation progression and all three pointed to this region as the starting point globally over the last four glacial cycles. The Antarctic  is a continent while the north pole is ocean ice.  The albedo is similar but the real triggers for rapid glaciation is when large land masses become ice covered and this can only happen in the Northern Hemisphere.  There is a reason the areas pummeled by snow and ice get it, the danger is when it doesn't fully melt as it did not do in Canada above the great lakes last year. It appears it will not fully melt again.. Regional glaciers recorded massive increases in this area... Summer time temps were well below the average for the entire region. 

I believe there is a trend becoming visible in both hemispheres. Rapid sea ice increase in one and rapid land ice in the other...


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 22, 2015)

Debunking The Mythbusters CO2 lie:

We can simply look at percentage of atmosphere. If we determine the atmosphere within the tube is equal to 1, then the appropriate level to match today's level would to meet the same percentage of 1 as earths atmosphere contains.





So our atmosphere contains 0.04% of the whole atmosphere or the factor 1. SO what does 7% of volume mean in parts per million....

*7% is 17,500 times greater than 0.04% OR 70,000ppm!*

This shows how deceptive the Mythbusters crap was.. They used an amount of gas, in order to obtain warming, which would render the earth uninhabitable by humans and never before seen in earths atmospehre. If you use molecular weight of the atoms this number increases to over 20,000 times where we are today...

This is deception from the media at its finest...

This is why the CAGW fools loose... they failed at simple math..


----------



## RKMBrown (Feb 22, 2015)

Billy_Bob said:


> Debunking The Mythbusters CO2 lie:
> 
> We can simply look at percentage of atmosphere. If we determine the atmosphere within the tube is equal to 1, then the appropriate level to match today's level would to meet the same percentage of 1 as earths atmosphere contains.
> 
> ...



AYUP they took an insignificant change and blew it out of proportion.  The good news is plant life likes CO2.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 23, 2015)

Billy_Bob said:


> setting ice records once again.... and it wont be above freezing for at least two more weeks...


And...the meteorologists are stating because of that, there will be cooler summers in the region again this year.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 23, 2015)

Billy_Bob said:


> Debunking The Mythbusters CO2 lie:
> 
> We can simply look at percentage of atmosphere. If we determine the atmosphere within the tube is equal to 1, then the appropriate level to match today's level would to meet the same percentage of 1 as earths atmosphere contains.
> 
> ...


Billy,  I started a thread 'post the experiment' so as to isolate discussions into one.  I completely agree with your post, and add that in the thread, 'post the experiment' there is one from Old Rocks concerning Tyndall's 1885 experiment.  He was very close to finding out information, but couldn't understand the full absorption characteristics of each gas.  He, unlike mythbusters, vacuums the atmospheric gases out to better understand the gases in the chamber/ tube he was using.  That was a mistake made in the mythbuster one.  They should have first characterized the gases present in each chamber before doing anything.  All they did was set temperature.  Important as that was, the issue for me is exactly what you pointed out.

Thanks,


----------



## IanC (Feb 23, 2015)

Billy_Bob said:


> Debunking The Mythbusters CO2 lie:
> 
> We can simply look at percentage of atmosphere. If we determine the atmosphere within the tube is equal to 1, then the appropriate level to match today's level would to meet the same percentage of 1 as earths atmosphere contains.
> 
> ...




Your math is wonky. 200 times the present percentage like I said at the time.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 23, 2015)

IanC said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Debunking The Mythbusters CO2 lie:
> ...


7% (.0700000 of atmosphere vs 0.00000395 of atmosphere.... My math is correct.


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 23, 2015)

LAUGH.........MY..........BALLS...............OFF...................

For all of the AGW k00k nutters in here that actually believe China is embracing green energy............

China and Changing Fuel Sources and Needs The Energy Collective

*Oooooooooooooopsie!!

*


Oh......but we should unilaterally screw ourselves economically by reducing our carbon footprint.



Who losing hard????


----------



## IanC (Feb 23, 2015)

Billy_Bob said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...




Give your head a shake. 394 PPM is not 0.00000394. It is 0.000394.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 23, 2015)

IanC said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > IanC said:
> ...



Point taken...  You are correct...  So they exaggerated only 175 to 200 times our current level...


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 24, 2015)

"_Effective execution of Agenda 21 will require a profound_
_reorientation of all human society, unlike anything the world_
_has ever experienced a major shift in the priorities of both_
_governments and individuals and an unprecedented_
_redeployment of human and financial resources. This shift_
_will demand that a concern for the environmental consequences_
_of every human action be integrated into individual and_
_collective decision-making at every level._"

- *UN Agenda 21


The Green Agenda

*
Radical environmentalism is the main vehicle to establishing a NWO.


duh


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 26, 2015)

more fodder...............solar power is ghey.............

Solar Energy Delivers Too Little Bang For Billions Invested - Forbes


----------



## Geaux4it (Feb 26, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> more fodder...............solar power is ghey.............
> 
> Solar Energy Delivers Too Little Bang For Billions Invested - Forbes



LMAO..... Another complete fail for the warming nutters

-Geaux


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 26, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> more fodder...............solar power is ghey.............
> 
> Solar Energy Delivers Too Little Bang For Billions Invested - Forbes



"After decades of massive “investments” and disappointing results, Americans need to take a critical second look at whether our failed or faltering federal solar initiatives deserve continued support. With so little to show for so many costly initiatives, it should be clear to the objective observer that federal solar power efforts haven’t been a productive or prudent use of precious tax dollars."

Excellent! someone is finally using their dam heads to think critically..


----------



## ralfy (Feb 26, 2015)

The point isn't whether or not more people believe in global warming but whether or not they will act to mitigate its effects. And not just global warming but pollution.

Very likely, most won't because they need to earn more and to buy more, and both needed to support middle class conveniences. The same applies to military forces, governments, and businesses, all of which rely on increasing credit and production and consumption of goods and services.

In which case, the effects of global warming will continue.


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 27, 2015)

ralfy said:


> The point isn't whether or not more people believe in global warming but whether or not they will act to mitigate its effects. And not just global warming but pollution.
> 
> Very likely, most won't because they need to earn more and to buy more, and both needed to support middle class conveniences. The same applies to military forces, governments, and businesses, all of which rely on increasing credit and production and consumption of goods and services.
> 
> In which case, the effects of global warming will continue.






[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/Sammy-14-4.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Geaux4it (Feb 27, 2015)

Hey skooks. .... See where the dude chunks a snowball on the floor of the senate?  


*Watch Jim Inhofe Throw a Snowball on the Senate Floor*


*




*



February 26, 2015 The debate over funding for the Homeland Security Department wasn't the only thing that froze over in the Senate Thursday

Sen. Jim Inhofe, who chairs the Environment and Public Works Committee, tossed a snowball on the Senate floor as part of a speech expressing skepticism about the reality of climate change. *The Oklahoma Republican opened by showing pictures of an igloo his daughter's family built during a snowstorm five years ago, when he said "the hysteria on global warming" began.*

Then Inhofe reached into a bag he had brought with him and pulled out a robust snowball.

"Do you know what this is? It's a snowball," he said to freshman Republican Sen. Bill Cassidy, who being from Louisiana may not be familiar with snow. "It's just from outside here, so it's very, very cold out, ... very unseasonable."

"Mr. President, Catch this," Inhofe said before tossing the snowball underhand. An Inhofe aide said it was caught by a page.

Watch Jim Inhofe Throw a Snowball on the Senate Floor - NationalJournal.com


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 27, 2015)

Geaux4it said:


> Hey skooks. .... See where the dude chunks a snowball on the floor of the senate?
> 
> 
> *Watch Jim Inhofe Throw a Snowball on the Senate Floor*
> ...





winning.............when I went on DRUDGE this am and saw the story, I damn near split my sides laughing.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 27, 2015)

saw it on the news last night.  I thought of Skooks.


----------



## RKMBrown (Feb 27, 2015)

ralfy said:


> The point isn't whether or not more people believe in global warming but whether or not they will act to mitigate its effects. And not just global warming but pollution.
> 
> Very likely, most won't because they need to earn more and to buy more, and both needed to support middle class conveniences. The same applies to military forces, governments, and businesses, all of which rely on increasing credit and production and consumption of goods and services.
> 
> In which case, the effects of global warming will continue.


ROFL it's not just farts it's also pollution?  Maybe you exhale pollution, but the stuff I exhale is called plant food.


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 28, 2015)

cold records being smashed to shit all over the country this past month.............and the AGW k00ks are still talking about "warming".


nobody cares.


----------



## ralfy (Mar 1, 2015)

RKMBrown said:


> ralfy said:
> 
> 
> > The point isn't whether or not more people believe in global warming but whether or not they will act to mitigate its effects. And not just global warming but pollution.
> ...



Burning fuel causes air pollution.


----------



## RKMBrown (Mar 1, 2015)

ralfy said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > ralfy said:
> ...


So does no burning fuel.


----------



## ralfy (Mar 1, 2015)

RKMBrown said:


> ralfy said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Yes, but that doesn't disprove what I wrote.


----------



## RKMBrown (Mar 1, 2015)

ralfy said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > ralfy said:
> ...


So?


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 1, 2015)

More AGW k00k losing.......................

NOAA 2185 cold records broken or tied in past week 1913 Low Min Records Broken 272 tied in 7 days Climate Depot

Been telling us all winter how hot it is in America!!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 1, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> More AGW k00k losing.......................
> 
> NOAA 2185 cold records broken or tied in past week 1913 Low Min Records Broken 272 tied in 7 days Climate Depot
> 
> Been telling us all winter how hot it is in America!!!








DAM!  That is some devastating cooling of the Northern hemisphere. Is there a correlation;to the laurentide Ice sheet  area? The area affected is quite well within its boundary and represents slight ly warmer times in the Alaska region just as we are seeing today... Is Nature repeating itself again as we enter a cooling cycle caused by the 320 year solar cycle and the earths axial tilt + precision.


----------



## ralfy (Mar 1, 2015)

RKMBrown said:


> ralfy said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Burning fuel leads to pollution, which is harmful. That will happen whether or not CO2 is plant food or other sources cause pollution.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 1, 2015)

ralfy said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > ralfy said:
> ...


Without cheap energy we wouldn't be able to feed the 7 billion people living on this planet.  You're arguing for mass starvation and poverty.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 1, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> ralfy said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


He is arguing for the Culling of over 70 million to 1 billion people. This is a view held by many elitists and socialists.   They do not want to feed these people. They want them dead!

When you get right down to the nuts and bolts of UN Agenda 21 or Sustainable Development there is nothing pretty about it at all..


----------



## ralfy (Mar 1, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> ralfy said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Definitely. In fact, the reason why the population ballooned to seven billion people was because of cheap energy.

The problem is that cheap energy won't last, and combined with pollution and global warming, will lead to starvation and poverty:

Limits to Growth was right. New research shows we re nearing collapse Cathy Alexander and Graham Turner Comment is free The Guardian


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 1, 2015)

ralfy said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > ralfy said:
> ...



No it wont... The US birth rate has dropped significantly over the last fifty years and mostly due to the cost of raising children with cheep energy.  As we get smarter we also self regulate our birth rate.  You assume that everyone not of you ilk is a mindless drone who needs to be controlled..


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 1, 2015)

ralfy said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > ralfy said:
> ...



I'll believe you're serious when you off yourself.


----------



## mamooth (Mar 1, 2015)

If I see this thread active, I know a newcomer got lured into it.

ralfy, this is regarded as a worthless shit thread. It's sort of a denier-preserve. In this thread, we let the deniers post all the abusive trash and spam and outright lies that they want, in the hopes they'll get it out of their systems and not post it in threads that people actually read. At least that's the theory.

What is means is that you shouldn't be wasting your time in this thread, as it just encourages the deniers into believing that people are paying attention to them.


----------



## RKMBrown (Mar 1, 2015)

ralfy said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > ralfy said:
> ...


Not burning fuel leads to pollution, which is harmful.  CO2 is not pollution, never has been pollution and never will be pollution.  CO2 is what we exhale.  CO2 is a natural part of our ecosystem.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 1, 2015)

mamooth said:


> If I see this thread active, I know a newcomer got lured into it.
> 
> ralfy, this is regarded as a worthless shit thread. It's sort of a denier-preserve. In this thread, we let the deniers post all the abusive trash and spam and outright lies that they want, in the hopes they'll get it out of their systems and not post it in threads that people actually read. At least that's the theory.
> 
> What is means is that you shouldn't be wasting your time in this thread, as it just encourages the deniers into believing that people are paying attention to them.




Or how about the bulldog came on today and AGAIN saw the epic thread on top of the page, stripped her teeth and thought............... "How come the AGW climate crusader threads die inside a week?"


[URL='http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/ark-1.jpg.html']
	
[/URL]




379 pages of wIn


----------



## ralfy (Mar 2, 2015)

RKMBrown said:


> ralfy said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



I am referring to pollution, not CO2.

The problem with CO2 concentrations that they may act as a forcing factor that contributes to more heat being trapped.

Finally, the point isn't that CO2 isn't plant food or a natural part of the ecosystem. It's that the earth is not like some laboratory where more CO2 is better.


----------



## ralfy (Mar 2, 2015)

mamooth said:


> If I see this thread active, I know a newcomer got lured into it.
> 
> ralfy, this is regarded as a worthless shit thread. It's sort of a denier-preserve. In this thread, we let the deniers post all the abusive trash and spam and outright lies that they want, in the hopes they'll get it out of their systems and not post it in threads that people actually read. At least that's the theory.
> 
> What is means is that you shouldn't be wasting your time in this thread, as it just encourages the deniers into believing that people are paying attention to them.



Good point. Will stop participating in this thread.


----------



## RKMBrown (Mar 2, 2015)

ralfy said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > ralfy said:
> ...


ROFL didn't you take science in elementary school?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





more co2=bigger healthier plants.. cause co2 actually is plant food.


----------



## IanC (Mar 2, 2015)

ralfy said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > ralfy said:
> ...




plants grown in an actual greenhouse often have extra CO2 pumped in.

CO2 does retard the escape of IR radiation. principally at the surface bottleneck but also at the cloudtop boundary. heat loss at the surface is primarily by convection and phase change (latent heat/evaporation). any reduction in radiation escape is easily shunted to other pathways. once past the surface bottleneck most of the radiation absorbed by CO2 is transformed into (less than perfect) blackbody radiation by kinetic interaction. the amount of surface temperature increase is hypothetically ~1C per doubling IF everything else stays the same. but everything else does not stay the same and the effect is subject to negative feedbacks as well as positive ones. whenever actual observations are collected the results are smaller than 'expected'.


----------



## RKMBrown (Mar 2, 2015)

IanC said:


> ralfy said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


I believe the mistake they make (probably on purpose) is in assuming increased CO2 is a net increase in particles/volume of green house gases.  But if you think about it logically, atmosphere is only contained by gravity and equalizes to a given pressure at a given altitude and thus any increase in CO2 ppm would have to have a reduction in ppm of water vapor where measured.  Water vapor being a greenhouse gas as well... well you get the idea.  All you are really doing is swapping a very small amount of one gas (CO2) for a very small portion of water vapor (H2O) at the locations in the atmosphere where CO2 lies.


----------



## RKMBrown (Mar 2, 2015)

Apparently my guess was obvious, as there is a paper here that talks about same...

http://www.grida.no/climate/ipcc_tar/wg1/pdf/tar-03.pdf

For example: 





> The flux can be estimated as the product of a gas transfer coefficient, the solubility of CO2, and the partial pressure difference of CO2 between air and water. The gas transfer coefficient incorporates effects of many physical factors but is usually expressed as a non-linear function of wind speed alone. There is considerable uncertainty about this function (Liss and Merlivat, 1986; Wanninkhof, 1992; Watson et al., 1995). Improvements in the ability to measure CO2 transfer directly (e.g., Wanninkhof and McGillis, 1999) may lead to a better knowledge of gas transfer coefficients.


 page 197.

Interesting though that they only mention said pressure in reference to H20 in water form such as the oceans, and not water in vapor form.  Omission? Mistake?  Intentional?  Or am I missing something...


----------



## jc456 (Mar 2, 2015)

One more added link for those interested in reading about CO2 and kinetic energy....Why It s Not Carbon Dioxide

abstract:
"But to maintain a certain temperature there must be an input of thermal energy (usually called "heat") which balances the natural heat losses.  James Hansen incorrectly assumed that radiation from the colder atmosphere could transfer the extra thermal energy into the surface.  But radiation mostly transfers thermal energy out of the warmer surface, not into it.  The actual process involves energy being transferred during molecular collisions, as with conduction.  You are familiar with this diffusion process which can be observed if your car is left in the Sun and then driven into your garage. Close the garage door and open the car doors and gradually you will feel the temperature of the air in the garage warming and that of the air in the car cooling.  Warm air molecules (with more kinetic energy than cooler ones) have shared that extra energy with others from outside the car. You may not feel the air moving out of the car, but some of the thermal energy is being transferred by diffusion and maybe some net air movement away from the hotter source inside the car. The overall process is called convective heat transfer in physics, whether or not you can detect actual air movement."


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 2, 2015)

Electricity Price Index Hit Record Again--in January CNS News


or why renewables continue to be a joke!!!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 2, 2015)

mamooth said:


> If I see this thread active, I know a newcomer got lured into it.
> 
> ralfy, this is regarded as a worthless shit thread. It's sort of a denier-preserve. In this thread, we let the deniers post all the abusive trash and spam and outright lies that they want, in the hopes they'll get it out of their systems and not post it in threads that people actually read. At least that's the theory.
> 
> What is means is that you shouldn't be wasting your time in this thread, as it just encourages the deniers into believing that people are paying attention to them.



Speaking of a piece of shit, why are you here?  you have no facts and all you spew is hatred because we dont buy into your socialist/Marxist control agenda.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 2, 2015)

ralfy said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > ralfy said:
> ...



You are learning that CO2 is not POLLUTION.. Good!!  Now dont listen to mampuke as its only job is to deflect and stop discussion by any means..  It never has anything to contribute, ever. Do yourself a favor and ignore that left wing pile of puke..


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 3, 2015)

Hey Billy.............JC..........threads gonna be at 4,000 posts soon!!!

The k00ks re going to be pissed you know??!!!!!


So much winning..........one day, I want to go through here and see how many links weve posted up on this thread? Clearly though, the number of links can be described as "volumes" for sure..........and together make it very, very clear........

The science isn't mattering for dick.........which means, who's not winning?


----------



## Old Rocks (Mar 3, 2015)

Oh my, what a win for the skeptics. Massive costs from the exceptional warmth in the West because of what this will do to the agriculture in the summer. Massive costs to the East because of the amount of snow and disruption to business it has causes. Wilder and wider swings, with an overall warming. More warm records in the US in January than cold records by a factor of five. February looks to be another month in which the warm records will exceed the cold records for the US, in spite of the snow in the East. 

When this blocking ridge finally moves, hope that the result is not a sudden warmup with a lot of rain. Wider and wilder.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 3, 2015)

Old Rocks said:


> Oh my, what a win for the skeptics. Massive costs from the exceptional warmth in the West because of what this will do to the agriculture in the summer. Massive costs to the East because of the amount of snow and disruption to business it has causes. Wilder and wider swings, with an overall warming. More warm records in the US in January than cold records by a factor of five. February looks to be another month in which the warm records will exceed the cold records for the US, in spite of the snow in the East.
> 
> When this blocking ridge finally moves, hope that the result is not a sudden warmup with a lot of rain. Wider and wilder.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 3, 2015)

Old Rocks said:


> Oh my, what a win for the skeptics. Massive costs from the exceptional warmth in the West because of what this will do to the agriculture in the summer. Massive costs to the East because of the amount of snow and disruption to business it has causes. Wilder and wider swings, with an overall warming. More warm records in the US in January than cold records by a factor of five. February looks to be another month in which the warm records will exceed the cold records for the US, in spite of the snow in the East.
> 
> When this blocking ridge finally moves, hope that the result is not a sudden warmup with a lot of rain. Wider and wilder.



Natural Variation is a crisis to the uninformed fear-monger...


----------



## polarbear (Mar 3, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> Electricity Price Index Hit Record Again--in January CNS News
> 
> 
> or why renewables continue to be a joke!!!!


Hi, long time no see....because I`ve been too busy with my 3 boys, making toys
that use renewable ammo.
Just so that the warmist cooks don`t jump to any conclusions how "warm" it is in Manitoba because my boys are running `round in shorts and no shirt...outside it`s bitter cold and we haven`t had a break.
It`s been a deep freeze sine October last year.
Say hi from me to the rest of the guys


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 3, 2015)

Old Rocks said:


> Oh my, what a win for the skeptics. Massive costs from the exceptional warmth in the West because of what this will do to the agriculture in the summer. Massive costs to the East because of the amount of snow and disruption to business it has causes. Wilder and wider swings, with an overall warming. More warm records in the US in January than cold records by a factor of five. February looks to be another month in which the warm records will exceed the cold records for the US, in spite of the snow in the East.
> 
> When this blocking ridge finally moves, hope that the result is not a sudden warmup with a lot of rain. Wider and wilder.




Actually..........February in the US was the 2nd coldest ever recorded >>

February One of the Coldest Months on Record



not mattering though either way..........this link below sort of sums up the entire thread right HERE following the Obama EIA release of energy projections to 2040 >>>


IEA Coal Will Continue to Dominate World Electricity RealClearEnergy


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 3, 2015)

[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/happy_man_laughing_1.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Mar 4, 2015)

May well win the arguement denying climate change. Unfortunately, winning the arguement has no effect on making climate change not happen.


----------



## RKMBrown (Mar 4, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> May well win the arguement denying climate change. Unfortunately, winning the arguement has no effect on making climate change not happen.


ROFL making change not happen.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 4, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> May well win the arguement denying climate change. Unfortunately, winning the arguement has no effect on making climate change not happen.



Why do left wing zealots post this kind of drivel.  The Climate is always changing and it always will.  Man is incapable of stopping it. We might affect it ever so slightly but as mighty volcanoes have shown, even their effects are minor and the earth deals with them without skipping a beat..

So why do alarmists spout this meaningless drivel..  Maybe because misrepresenting the term pushes an agenda and has nothing to do with the climate.


----------



## Old Rocks (Mar 4, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my, what a win for the skeptics. Massive costs from the exceptional warmth in the West because of what this will do to the agriculture in the summer. Massive costs to the East because of the amount of snow and disruption to business it has causes. Wilder and wider swings, with an overall warming. More warm records in the US in January than cold records by a factor of five. February looks to be another month in which the warm records will exceed the cold records for the US, in spite of the snow in the East.
> ...


Yep. In Charlottesville, Virginia.

February One of the Coldest Months on Record

*CHARLOTTESVILLE, VA (NEWSPLEX) -- *February of 2015 has been a cold one. The official end is Saturday the 28th, but a look back at the numbers show how cold it really was. McCormick Observatory at the University of Virginia has records dating back over 120 years. These are upon which the data
	
 is based.

*In the meanwhile, in the rest of the world, February will again be a month which is warmer than the average for all of the 20th century.

*


----------



## jc456 (Mar 4, 2015)

Old Rocks said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...


I have but one question, how many perished as a result of the additional warming?  On the east coast I'm pretty comfortable stating close to a hundred died as a result of dealing with the cold.  Accidents on the roads, avalaches from the snow, shoveling the snow and the cold alone.  did some not make it due to the drought?


----------



## Old Rocks (Mar 4, 2015)

*I think the toll for the cold weather is closer to two hundred right now for this winter. That does not even compare to the 2200 a day from heat in France in the heat wave of 2003.*

Death by Heat Wave Open Mind

Temperatures above 30°C (86°F) are associated with increased mortality, so the previously mentioned threshold of 90°F (32.2°C) is a reasonable level to indicate enhanced heat stress, at least in this region. Note also that during the peak of the heat wave when daily high temperature hovered around 35°C (95°F), mortality increased steadily in spite of temperatures remaining relatively constant. This illustrates that the longer a heat wave lasts, the deadlier it becomes. *At its worst, this heat wave caused an extra 2200 deaths per day in France.*

*And the total for the whole of Europe was over 70,000 for that one event.*


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 4, 2015)

Old Rocks said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...



As old Crock spews garbage and lies again.. 2/3 of the North American continent were below averages by 20+ degrees... Just four states had above average temps...


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 5, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> May well win the arguement denying climate change. Unfortunately, winning the arguement has no effect on making climate change not happen.





You dummy........................."making change not happen"!!! Were you born this past Monday s0n?

Do you take a bike to work???


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 5, 2015)

Holy God........ask this community about global warming??!! Found this vid by chance.........like living their lives in an ice box for their entire lives. Generation after generation.........they paint their buildings bright colors to provide the community some cheer!!


I say we fly Al Gore in here!!!!


In fact..........I say we send every global warming nutter out to t his community for a 6 month stay........especially DeltaEmbassyGhey!!! He can come back and give us his report on how were going to make warming go away!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 5, 2015)

Old Rocks said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...




By how many degree's.........on average????



Actually........I know the answer to the question!!!! But I want a climate crusader alarmist to post it up!!!!


No ghey colorful misleading graphs. No vague links. We want a number.......oh...........and since 1998 please!!!!


Shit.....hearing crickets already............not here yet..........BUT THEY WILL BE!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 5, 2015)

*Dooooobie..................dooobie-doooooooooo..................

*


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 5, 2015)

Meanwhile...........again here in NYC, the weather service fucked up on their "scientific computer models". Last night, forecast was for 1-2 inches. This morning........we're ending up getting 8"+

These fuckers cant get it 12 hours out.........and the climate alarmists want us to believe their models predictions shit 50 years from now will be accurate ( please.....spare us the whole weather/climate narrative crap.....only the "Stoopids" buy that )


Modern weather models don t always measure up SOUTHERN NEWS


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 5, 2015)

Have we gotten a # on the "warming" yet???


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 5, 2015)

*+ ???????*


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## jc456 (Mar 5, 2015)

looks like crickets


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 5, 2015)

Silence level = ghey


Oh.....the winning......."because winning is the greatest feeling in the world!!!!!"


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 6, 2015)

*Doooooobie.............doooooobie-doooooo!!!


[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/happy_man_laughing_2.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]*


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 6, 2015)

Where can I find some DDT for these dam crickets?


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 6, 2015)

Hey Billy......did the AGW k00ks come back and post that # yet???


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 6, 2015)

[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/happy_man_laughing_2.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## RKMBrown (Mar 7, 2015)

Billy_Bob said:


> Where can I find some DDT for these dam crickets?


I've got a couple pellet guns for that problem.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 7, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey Billy......did the AGW k00ks come back and post that # yet???


That would be a great big...

*NOPE! *


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 7, 2015)

Billy_Bob said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Billy......did the AGW k00ks come back and post that # yet???
> ...





FaiL.........went back and looked at 1998 to the present........only one year did the increase top 1* C........most were below 1* by a lot. And 1* C = 1.8 F................so we are talking over the last 18 years, an increase in about roughly 1/2 a degree F. LAUGH...........MY..............BALLS.....................OFF.

That's what all those fancy, colorful, bomb thrower alarmist graphs translate to!!!

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay below the ghey IPCC model predictions.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 7, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



With all due respect..






Zero Trend...


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 7, 2015)

*Change you can believe in! Aussie government ditches the entire board of the CSIRO   *

*The new Australian Government is not going to appoint new controls to the head of their left wing enviro-wacko control group and dismantling has begun..* The let wing alarmist group will be dismantled in June of this year while equal funding of researchers for natural variation takes hold and climate alarmism is throttled back.



> The Australian government has decided to not renew any of the management board of the Australian CSIRO. Naturally, outgoing board members are not very happy with the decision. According to Simon McKeon, outgoing chairman of the CSIRO;



This is one huge slam dance on the "green agenda"...


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 7, 2015)

PrometheusBound said:


> Less use of coal = more use of price-gouged oil and gas
> Fewer jobs =  more people willing to accept lower wages = more money for the plutocrats
> Pseudo-Leftist Treehuggers = children of the 1% inevitably driven to establish Class Supremacy =  more money to campaign-finance bribe the Republicans.



Democrats... The party of we take it from you and then give it back a few cents at a time to keep idiots voting for free stuff we stole from them..

Democrats and liberal Socialists are the party of theft from those who work to bribe those with their hands out..


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 7, 2015)

Billy_Bob said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...




Ooooooooooops!!!

My bad.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 7, 2015)

More proof....................


U.S. Coal Exports To Europe Surge Here Now


Like Ive been saying for years..........the science isn't mattering.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 10, 2015)

Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooopsie

More k00ks losing.....................blizzard happening right now on Hawaii!!!

Blizzard on Hawaii Summit Delays Telescope Construction - ABC News


I love this forum!!!! Its like I have my own comedy show!!


----------



## jc456 (Mar 11, 2015)

Snooks, 

100 inches of snow fell on Monday in Italy in one day.  Holy crap is that. A lot of snow!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 11, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Snooks,
> 
> 100 inches of snow fell on Monday in Italy in one day.  Holy crap is that. A lot of snow!



I was just reading about that... And these people wonder how the earth turns into an ice rock so quickly... the cooling that is happening is rapid. CBS was just touting global warming for the ICE that has washed up in Cape Cod..





This area was under 6 miles of ice during the last glacial cycle.. It is easy to see how fast it will happen.

Source


----------



## ralfy (Mar 12, 2015)

RKMBrown said:


> ralfy said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



CO2 is plant food

Second,

world <> laboratory

Third, welcome to my ignore list.


----------



## RKMBrown (Mar 12, 2015)

ralfy said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > ralfy said:
> ...


Moron.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 13, 2015)

Billy_Bob said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Snooks,
> ...





Dang......unreal pic.......global ghey!


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 13, 2015)

On the absurdity of the goofy failed predictions of the climate change industry >>>

Global Warming - Walter E. Williams - Page 1


Also.....some good stuff on the whole CO2 PPM crap.............a joke.

If you have half a brain, you realize whats going on here with the climate change community.........an organized methodical propaganda machine peddling lots of tall stories based upon a boatload of fraudulent science.



ghey


----------



## Geaux4it (Mar 13, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> On the absurdity of the goofy failed predictions of the climate change industry >>>
> 
> Global Warming - Walter E. Williams - Page 1
> 
> ...



Hey Skookers- 

These nut jobs just can't get over themselves. Facts escape them. There is a liberal whack job at work with an old beater Nissan that is a lib tree hugger to the max. You know the kind, opens the window to let a fly out... uses humane mouse traps.. that kind of non-sense. To top it off, has a bumper sticker stating.

"What have you done to reduce your carbon foot print today"?

LMAO  

And guess what?

His fricking car leaks about 1/8 quart of oil a day all over the parking lot..   

I love the free entertainment.. 

-Geaux


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 13, 2015)

Geaux4it said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > On the absurdity of the goofy failed predictions of the climate change industry >>>
> ...




LAUGH..............MY..............BALLS.............OFF

Yep.....don't see too much of Gore anymore. A relic of a former era.


Hey Geaux......did you see my post on my license proceedings?? Win.....can wait. In the meantime, any additional funds go to ammo.


----------



## Geaux4it (Mar 13, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



Ah.. prudent move to be legal as possible. Feels odd at first to carry but soon enough it becomes second nature. Overwhelmingly , more often than not, engagements occur within ~3'. The 45 is hard to beat 

-Geaux


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 13, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



That was this years pile from wind stack.. that is only one years ice buildup... ONE YEAR!  Yet they cry GULLIBLE WARMING!


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 14, 2015)

Billy_Bob said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 15, 2015)

Im laughing seeing this on Zero hedge............25 years ago, the AGW k00ks were telling everybody the age of fossil fuels was close to and end!!!

Now......North America and particularly the USA are pumping out crude in record numbers of barrels >>>

North America Crude Oil Production Remains Strong Zero Hedge


[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/crude20cars.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]




So..............who is losing here???


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 16, 2015)

Why the global economy is growing but CO2 emissions aren t - The Washington Post

*lOsInG*


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Mar 16, 2015)

When deniers' refusal to do anything starts getting people killed, will they be charged with crimes against humanity or anything? Can we start sueing them or you know, seek "second amendment solutions?"


----------



## eots (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## eots (Mar 16, 2015)

*Cant we all just get along ?

How Solar Power Can Help Coal Fired Power Plants Burn Less Coal
Filed under: Solar Energy | Posted by: Chris de Morsella |
The sun can help coal fired power plants burn less coal by pre-heating the water used to make high pressure high temperature steam during periods when the sun is shining. In other words the sun would do part of the work of producing high pressure/ high temperature steam and in this manner the overall hybrid solar/coal power plant would use less coal than a coal only power plant would need to produce the same amount of electric power.

How Solar Power Can Help Coal Fired Power Plants Burn Less Coal

Read more: How Solar Power Can Help Coal Fired Power Plants Burn Less Coal*


----------



## jc456 (Mar 16, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> When deniers' refusal to do anything starts getting people killed, will they be charged with crimes against humanity or anything? Can we start sueing them or you know, seek "second amendment solutions?"


such as?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 16, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> When deniers' refusal to do anything starts getting people killed, will they be charged with crimes against humanity or anything? Can we start sueing them or you know, seek "second amendment solutions?"



Do yourself a huge favor and shut the fuck up


----------



## jc456 (Mar 16, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > When deniers' refusal to do anything starts getting people killed, will they be charged with crimes against humanity or anything? Can we start sueing them or you know, seek "second amendment solutions?"
> ...


it's amusing to me how these warmers push threats everyday on here.  Perhaps their sphincters are tightening due to their lies. BTW, again a comment with no evidence, just a commentary as normal for these fools.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 16, 2015)

jc456 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



They're a sick, death worshiping Cult and will need to be deprogrammed


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 16, 2015)

Hey Frank.........more epiC fAiL for the AGW k00ks.

Know how Ive been saying, "nobody cares about the science"????

Well........in 2015, nobody does care!!!!  Latest Poll Shows Almost Nobody Cares About Climate Change - UlstermanBooks.com











*So much winning!!!!!*


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 19, 2015)

850,000 jobs ready to go.........but no........stopped by the politics of the global warming AGW k00ks like the ones in this forum!!!!!

Removing U.S. oil ban would create jobs beyond drilling report Reuters

To those people looking for a good job in the oil industry, its "FUCK YOU' from the progressive mental cases.


*
lOsE*


----------



## Geaux4it (Mar 21, 2015)

LMAO

Seems the dude who stood up that skid mark org called Greenpeace is a Skeptic on Climate Change. 

-Geaux

*Why I am a Climate Change Skeptic*

_Editor’s Note: Patrick Moore, Ph.D., has been a leader in international environmentalism for more than 40 years. He cofounded Greenpeace and currently serves as chair of Allow Golden Rice. Moore received the 2014 Speaks Truth to Power Award at the Ninth International Conference on Climate Change, July 8, in Las Vegas._

I am skeptical humans are the main cause of climate change and that it will be catastrophic in the near future. There is no scientific proof of this hypothesis, yet we are told “the debate is over” and “the science is settled.”

My skepticism begins with the believers’ certainty they can predict the global climate with a computer model. The entire basis for the doomsday climate change scenario is the hypothesis increased atmospheric carbon dioxide due to fossil fuel emissions will heat the Earth to unlivable temperatures.

In fact, the Earth has been warming very gradually for 300 years, since the Little Ice Age ended, long before heavy use of fossil fuels. Prior to the Little Ice Age, during the Medieval Warm Period, Vikings colonized Greenland and Newfoundland, when it was warmer there than today. And during Roman times, it was warmer, long before fossil fuels revolutionized civilization.

The idea it would be catastrophic if carbon dioxide were to increase and average global temperature were to rise a few degrees is preposterous.

Why I am a Climate Change Skeptic Heartlander Magazine


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 21, 2015)

Geaux4it said:


> LMAO
> 
> Seems the dude who stood up that skid mark org called Greenpeace is a Skeptic on Climate Change.
> 
> ...





Good find...........and so damn accurate. And to add to this from my own perspective........of course Im going to skeptical about people who refuse to accept any other scientific evidence from any source outside the club. Einstein would say that is ghey and made public statements towards that end during his life. Einstein would be laughing his balls off at the AGW community were he to be alive......resonates hugely with me!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 21, 2015)

LMAO......found THIS Einstein quote >>>

If the facts don't fit the theory, change the facts.


For the AGW phonies, the quote would be >>>

*If the theory don't fit the facts, change the theory.


*


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 21, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> LMAO......found THIS Einstein quote >>>
> 
> If the facts don't fit the theory, change the facts.
> 
> ...



They choose to change the historical record rather than face the facts and rethink their failed theory.  The hubris in this endeavor is stunning..

hu·bris
ˈ(h)yo͞obrəs/
_noun_
noun: *hubris*

excessive pride or self-confidence.
synonyms: arrogance, conceit, haughtiness, hauteur, pride, self-importance, egotism, pomposity, superciliousness, superiority;More
_informal_big-headedness, cockiness
"the hubris among economists was shaken"
antonyms: humility
(in Greek tragedy) excessive pride toward or defiance of the gods, leading to nemesis.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 22, 2015)

Falling oil prices............blame America!!!

The Economist explains Everything you want to know about falling oil prices The Economist


More losing for the AGW k00ks..........and another reason for them to despise their own country as they already do!!!


----------



## jc456 (Mar 23, 2015)

I hadn't seen this material before, thought I'd share it from the Climate Depot:

link....SPECIAL REPORT More Than 1000 International Scientists Dissent Over Man-Made Global Warming Claims Challenge UN IPCC Gore Climate Depot

Abstract:
"
*INTRODUCTION:*

More than 1,000 dissenting scientists (updates previous 700 scientist report) from around the globe have now challenged man-made global warming claims made by the United Nations Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change (IPCC) and former Vice President Al Gore. This new 2010 321-page Climate Depot Special Report — updated from the 2007 groundbreaking U.S. Senate Report of over 400 scientists who voiced skepticism about the so-called global warming “consensus” — features the skeptical voices of over 1,000 international scientists, including many current and former UN IPCC scientists, who have now turned against the UN IPCC. This updated 2010 report includes a dramatic increase of over 300 additional (and growing) scientists and climate researchers since the last update in March 2009. This report’s release coincides with the 2010 UN global warming summit in being held in Cancun."

So where is the consensus?


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 25, 2015)

Hawthorne Group poll finds strong support for solar energy decreases if it costs consumers money - Greensboro - Triad Business Journal


Decreases HUGE!!!!

yuk.................yuk...............


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 26, 2015)

More HUGE k00k losing......................operative term in link below is "least".


Gallup Concern About Environment Down Americans Worry Least About Global Warming CNS News


----------



## jc456 (Mar 27, 2015)

still no evidence of any global warming.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 27, 2015)

jc456 said:


> still no evidence of any global warming.





Except to the AGW internet hobbyists.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 29, 2015)

Hey Frank...........bookmark THIS >>

[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/winninglayout.gif.html]
	
[/URL]

for moments where the laugh meter gets pegged!!!!


----------



## jc456 (Mar 29, 2015)

Snooks,  35 degrees today here in Chicago, the forecast was for 47. How do they miss it so bad with all this new technology?


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Snooks,  35 degrees today here in Chicago, the forecast was for 47. How do they miss it so bad with all this new technology?





Hey JC.....snowing this am in New York where I am ( waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay south ). Even my kids are saying, "WFT Dad?!!!"


Indeed........the climate scam industry taking it on the chin after this winter......and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 31, 2015)

Hey JC.....wtf???!!!

There's a *9 foot snowman* still standing here on Long Island.......a couple of towns over from me!!!

Long Island snowman still sticking around - New York News


Going with my kids tonight to see him.......want to put a sign in his hand.

Got any idea's????


----------



## jc456 (Mar 31, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC.....wtf???!!!
> 
> There's a *9 foot snowman* still standing here on Long Island.......a couple of towns over from me!!!
> 
> ...


how about, "Obama, Where's the Sun's heat!!!" for the sign. or maybe, "Obama, Why isn't  manmade CO2 melting me?"

Hey on another subject, I was talking with some family members over the weekend,  I stated I wished to fire the sun.  I said the sun isn't producing any heat and I thought I had purchased some global warming.  So, since the sun, on a bright clear day, couldn't warm my area above 26 degrees F when it was supposed to be at least 53 degrees F, it was fired. 

It got a bit of a chuckle.  Not the response I thought I'd get, but at least a chuckle.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 31, 2015)

Snowing again here on Long Island JC......this is getting stoopid. We're dying for a smidge of global warming out here man..........

But last summer........95% of the temperatures were in the low 80's!!! Talk about wtf??!!! Didn't hear much from the k00ks last summer. We had only 2 degree's above 90 and not even a single day close to 100. THATS fucked up!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 31, 2015)

Hey JC.....Billy........check this out >>>>

American Oil Production Grew Fastest in History RealClearEnergy

So much for renewables!!!!


Like Ive been saying..............nobody cares about the science.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 4, 2015)

Hey JC?

So....if climate change is such a real threat and a slam dunk, why does the president have to do a complete end around of Congress??

Climate of denial New York Post

Ummmm..........how about it is because nobody is caring and people are sick and tired of the dog and pony show shit!!


----------



## jc456 (Apr 6, 2015)

skooks,  No warming for 18 years four months now.  RSS graph from WUWT article _*By Christopher Monckton of Brenchley*_


----------



## jc456 (Apr 6, 2015)

and, this one is interesting to say the least.

Dr Mears’ results are summarized in Fig. T1:





Figure T1. Output of 33 IPCC models (turquoise) compared with measured RSS global temperature change (black), 1979-2014. The transient coolings caused by the volcanic eruptions of Chichón (1983) and Pinatubo (1991) are shown, as is the spike in warming caused by the great el Niño of 1998.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 6, 2015)

18 years of bomb throwing for the ghey!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 6, 2015)

Hey JC.......like Ive been saying for 5 years, the AGW k00ks need a Plan B >>>

The bottom line poop..............flawed science is ghey science............

*"If climate science is to truly progress, we need real acceptance that areas of the research are flawed. And that’s okay; refining and improving experiments lies at the very heart of scientific endeavor."*



Grasping For Pause-ible Deniability On Climate Change


----------



## jc456 (Apr 6, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC.......like Ive been saying for 5 years, the AGW k00ks need a Plan B >>>
> 
> The bottom line poop..............flawed science is ghey science............
> 
> ...


can I get an AMEN?


----------



## orogenicman (Apr 6, 2015)




----------



## jc456 (Apr 6, 2015)

orogenicman said:


>


Anytime you'd like to put up numbers let us know


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 7, 2015)

Colorful maps with no temp readings!! Im laughing........that's the level of phony fraud these people peddle in 2015. When numbers are added..........they look stoopid!!


ghey


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 7, 2015)

Hey JC.....was jus thinking........what happened to Billy???


----------



## jc456 (Apr 7, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC.....was jus thinking........what happened to Billy???


Yeah, haven't seen him lately!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Apr 7, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC.....was jus thinking........what happened to Billy???



Taking a little break from the stupid alarmists here to have adult discussions with those i work with.   Its not you folks but I think you know who im talking about..  Brain dead leftist morons who regurgitate 1994 Hansen crap...


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 7, 2015)

Billy!!!!!!

Where ya been s0n???!!!!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Apr 7, 2015)

WhOOOPPPPPS...   No El Nino and global temps are now falling...

Alarmists LOOSE AGAIN...

Source

The Great STOP in global temperature rise CONTINUES!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Apr 7, 2015)

"It is not a ‘pause’ it is an apex, climate N. Atlantic will be on downhill soon, Arctic ice will be first to move, Northern Hemisphere is heading for significant cooling."




Want to know more go  HERE


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 8, 2015)

LOL.....Billy delivering more and more evidence of epic AGW k00k losing.

Frauds are getting pwned in 2015..........and I couldn't be laughing any harder.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 8, 2015)

LOL....turns out, ENVIRONMENTALISM is a religion!!!!

What The Environmental Movement Should Learn From Religion That They re A Religion


----------



## Mr.Right (Apr 8, 2015)

First time on this thread. No way I can read this many replies and try to think of something someone hasn't already said. So I'll just throw this out there.  Can anyone point out just one prediction these nutters made that was accurate? Just one.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 9, 2015)

Mr.Right said:


> First time on this thread. No way I can read this many replies and try to think of something someone hasn't already said. So I'll just throw this out there.  Can anyone point out just one prediction these nutters made that was accurate? Just one.




Its laughable........every single one of the regulars in here ( about 4 or 5 only  ) totally dismiss any predictions that have fallen flat on their face.

Somebody posted up a long, long list awhile back in this thread............it was jawdropping. Even surprised me!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Apr 9, 2015)

Mr.Right said:


> First time on this thread. No way I can read this many replies and try to think of something someone hasn't already said. So I'll just throw this out there.  Can anyone point out just one prediction these nutters made that was accurate? Just one.


Alarmists 0 

EARTH 1000 

I believe that will sum it up..


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 10, 2015)

Hey Billy...............JC..........................



[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/steamroller.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Geaux4it (Apr 10, 2015)

LMAO

Seems Obama thinks GW caused his kids asthma

-Geaux

Why Obama Said Global Warming Gave His Daughter Asthma

YOU HEAR THAT? It’s President Obama droppinganother climate gauntlet. The core of the president’s announcements late Tuesday was a set of initiatives meant to track, mitigate, and inform the public about the dangers of diseases exacerbated by human-caused global warming. But the vehicle for these policies was in its own way even more interesting: an anecdote about his daughter Malia’s childhood struggles with asthma.

_*“Malia had asthma when she was four, and because we had good health insurance, we were able to knock it out early,” the president told ABC News’ chief health correspondent, Dr. Richard Besser, in an interview that aired on April 8. Obama made the connection that higher temperatures lead to higher atmospheric particulate matter, which could have played a role in his daughter’s respiratory problems. “

Why Obama Said Global Warming Gave His Daughter Asthma WIRED*_


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 10, 2015)

Geaux4it said:


> LMAO
> 
> Seems Obama thinks GW caused his kids asthma
> 
> ...




Oh Gawd!!!

I'd believe anything Soetero said.............


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 13, 2015)

More bad news for the AGW k00ks..................


*COAL USE BOOMING*


Up almost 3% s0ns!!!!


BP Energy Review 2014 Coal Use on the Rise Globally - IER


----------



## timslash (Apr 13, 2015)

Time to understand that many facts about weather, politics and economics are just planned before, by our officials to create necessary political situation in our country and i think it's stupid to talk about global warming while officials trying to PR this idea.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 13, 2015)

Geaux4it said:


> LMAO
> 
> Seems Obama thinks GW caused his kids asthma
> 
> ...


what is atmospheric particulate matter?  Isn't that air pollution?  How old is she?


----------



## orogenicman (Apr 13, 2015)

timslash said:


> Time to understand that many facts about weather, politics and economics are just planned before, by our officials to create necessary political situation in our country and i think it's stupid to talk about global warming while officials trying to PR this idea.



So you are suggesting that it is a conspiracy?


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 17, 2015)

more AGW k00k losing..............  April Blizzard Causes 70-Vehicle Pile-Up on Wyoming Interstate - NBC News


----------



## Billy_Bob (Apr 17, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> more AGW k00k losing..............  April Blizzard Causes 70-Vehicle Pile-Up on Wyoming Interstate - NBC News








Spring time in the Rockies near where I live... got to love it!


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 18, 2015)

Billy_Bob said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > more AGW k00k losing..............  April Blizzard Causes 70-Vehicle Pile-Up on Wyoming Interstate - NBC News
> ...


----------



## jc456 (Apr 20, 2015)

Geaux4it said:


> LMAO
> 
> Seems Obama thinks GW caused his kids asthma
> 
> ...


as he tokes on his cigarettes.  Yeah, just like him to avoid the obvious.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 20, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> timslash said:
> 
> 
> > Time to understand that many facts about weather, politics and economics are just planned before, by our officials to create necessary political situation in our country and i think it's stupid to talk about global warming while officials trying to PR this idea.
> ...


I am, can't speak for others, but me?  Yeppers.


----------



## orogenicman (Apr 20, 2015)

jc456 said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > timslash said:
> ...


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 21, 2015)

Will methane in the Arctic speed up global warming Daily Mail Online

But the AGW climate crusaders NEVER talk about this!!!!

Huh???!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Of course, non-zombies of the world know exactly why!!!


----------



## orogenicman (Apr 21, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> Will methane in the Arctic speed up global warming Daily Mail Online
> 
> But the AGW climate crusaders NEVER talk about this!!!!
> 
> ...


You realize, of course, that in the UK, the Daily Mail is like the National Enquirer.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 21, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Will methane in the Arctic speed up global warming Daily Mail Online
> ...





That's right........they're making it up!!!

Except here's the problem asshole..........the DailyKos, the internet foundation for every progressive nut, has the story too!!!

 Vast methane plumes escaping from the seafloor discovered in Siberian Arctic Sea

Who looks like a total dick  now?



[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/boyscouts109.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


Methane plumes = more AGW k00k losing on the science.


----------



## orogenicman (Apr 21, 2015)

Methane is a more potent greenhouse gas (though it has a shorter residency in the atmosphere), and can and likely will increase as CO2 warms the planet.  It isn't escaping only in  the Siberian Arctic Sea.  It is also escaping from the Arctic permafrost.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 21, 2015)

[URL='http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/laughing_man.jpg.html']
	
[/URL]


----------



## orogenicman (Apr 21, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> [URL='http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/laughing_man.jpg.html']
> 
> [/URL]


http://[URL=http://s42.photobucket..../e305/baldaltima/laughing_man.jpg[/IMG][/URL]

Since it doesn't support your rather lame claim that AGW is not manmade, you have proven nothing, and so can pwn nothing.  Congratulations.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 21, 2015)

More AGW k00k losing.......

Why NOT to buy a solar roof = constraints when you go to sell = 

Something to Consider Before Buying In to Rooftop Solar RealClearEnergy


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 21, 2015)

Greenpeace co-founder No scientific proof humans are dominant cause of warming climate Fox News


[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/laughing_man.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 21, 2015)

[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/steamroller.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 21, 2015)

Hey Orangeman............heres the only thing that matters.................


Gallup Concern About Environment Down Americans Worry Least About Global Warming CNS News

After 20 years of bomb throwing by the AGW alarmist k00ks, nobody gives a rats ass about climate change!!!

What would it take for them to care?

Well.....when we have three straight weeks of 70 degree weather in central Alaska in late January, MAYBE they will start to care!!!

Until then, Americans are more inclined to care about THESE than climate change >>>


[URL='http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/sling-animals-but.gif.html']
	
[/URL]


----------



## jc456 (Apr 21, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Naw you were owned. Loser


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 22, 2015)

Hey JC....almost 4,000 posts on this baby = ePiC!!! Think I might bring back Gigantor to commemorate the occasion.......what do you think bro??


----------



## jc456 (Apr 22, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC....almost 4,000 posts on this baby = ePiC!!! Think I might bring back Gigantor to commemorate the occasion.......what do you think bro??


I think we've all been patiently waiting for him to show his face!!!!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Apr 22, 2015)

Alarmists MOVE THE GOAL POSTS AGAIN....  My God this is too funny.. The earth isnt warming so now they move the goal posts 20 more years into the future...



> How many climate deadlines and incontrovertible tipping points have been noisily proclaimed over the years, only to be quietly forgotten or shamelessly rescheduled, when the deadline passes uneventfully?
> 
> The Earth League, a group composed mostly of climate personalities nobody has never heard of, have just extended the green point of no return to 2040 – a whopping *25 years* from today.
> 
> ...




A fringe radical left wing envirowacko group is now looking very foolish and they are inviting others to look foolish with them...

_ Source_


----------



## Billy_Bob (Apr 22, 2015)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL.........


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 23, 2015)

Billy_Bob said:


> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL.........






Classic..................


I remember as a kid Earth Day.....it was always nice and warm. FF to 2015............we celebrate in freezing cold temperatures and worse, nobody cares about Earth Day anymore!!!

Chilly day ahead with rain expected and snow showers possible MLive.com


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 23, 2015)

Hey JC.........Billy............Frank.................

Ask me how hard Im laughing >>>>

Winter makes an annoying comeback with late April snow - The Washington Post


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 23, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC.........Billy............Frank.................
> 
> Ask me how hard Im laughing >>>>
> 
> Winter makes an annoying comeback with late April snow - The Washington Post



They are expecting to ski in northern Vermont well into June!!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Apr 23, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC.........Billy............Frank.................
> 
> Ask me how hard Im laughing >>>>
> 
> Winter makes an annoying comeback with late April snow - The Washington Post



The cold spells are intruding on the spring months more and more over the last two decades. we now have lost some 25 days to cooler temperatures. The last three years have shown a lack of increased warming during the night time and winter indicating that the earth is now cooling. But then we have morons who propagate the lie that were gonna fry...

Stupidity should be painful... and for alarmists their day is coming fast as the ocean reserve is used up.  the current very weak El Nino is evidence of the lack of ocean heat. Two of my colleagues who are solar physicists are predicting that within two years we could see 1 to 2 deg C of cooling much like the beginning of the LIA. IF they are correct, the AGW crowd is going to be sorely disappointed and exposed as the charlatans they are.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 24, 2015)

Shamelessly stealing from Matthew..............but fits right in with the overall theme of this thread...........serious AGW k00k losing.............

The models...........which of course weve suspected for a long time to be BS.............are BS!!!

Global warming has slowed but our climate models are WRONG Daily Mail Online


Alarmists...............in 2015............profound levels of lose!!!


And I couldnt be any happier!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 24, 2015)

CHARLIE SHEEN - WINNING - YouTube


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 24, 2015)

New York FROST WARNING!!!

I need my fucking gloves this morning, but when you add in the heat from a deep water vent on Europa its THE WARMEST MORN I NG EVAH!!!!!!


----------



## jc456 (Apr 24, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> New York FROST WARNING!!!
> 
> I need my fucking gloves this morning, but when you add in the heat from a deep water vent on Europa its THE WARMEST MORN I NG EVAH!!!!!!


Chicago the last two nights freeze warnings. 


Can someone pay the sun's bill so it would heat up?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 24, 2015)

jc456 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > New York FROST WARNING!!!
> ...



Did you add in the heat from the Pacific Blob? That actually makes it the 2 WARMEST NIGHTS EVAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## jc456 (Apr 24, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


I think I saw Ronnie Howard run by here.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 24, 2015)

jc456 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...





LMAO........I just read a story about Jessica Simpson in one of my wifes ghey entertainment magazines. She's going through some tough times.........maybe wouldn't mind stopping by my place to warm up my nut sack that is currently freezing due to bitter cold!!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 24, 2015)

Hey JC......see the news? Huge story on The Drudge Report as I type this................

Duke University says climate alarmists like Crick, Mamooth et. al. are totally full of shit with all the bomb throwing!!

Global warming has slowed but our climate models are WRONG Daily Mail Online


----------



## Billy_Bob (Apr 24, 2015)

jc456 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 25, 2015)

*The Climate-Change Religion*

*Earth Day provided a fresh opening for Obama to raise alarms about global warming based on beliefs, not science.*
*


The Climate-Change Religion - WSJ*


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 27, 2015)

JC............Billy................we keep telling people the science isn't mattering for dick!!!!

US to launch blitz of gas exports eyes global energy dominance - Telegraph


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 30, 2015)

Opinion Renewables All pain little gain

duh


_*"For example, Germany’s Energiewende program. Since 2000, German producers of renewable energy have received fixed contracts at above-market prices. The result? Unreliable and intermittent electricity from wind and solar sources has caused service failures to increase by 31 per cent since 2009. At certain times, when Germany’s renewables are not producing, high energy-use businesses have been asked to stop production. And who’s on the hook for compensating businesses that lose profits? Your everyday, average electricity customer"*_
*
*
That's why its back to big coal for Germany!!

20 new plants between now and 2020.


----------



## Billy_Bob (May 6, 2015)

Antarctica has been setting maximum area of ice for 49 days running. every day is a new record... Southern hemisphere oceans have cooled by 1.5 Deg C in the last three months crashing any further El Nino hopes of driving the weak El Moki further up into one.  The cold water has crossed the equator now and is affecting the Median latitudes...  The El Nino watchers are going to be very upset as the current one dies rapidly and does not evolve into the large one they are hoping for.


----------



## Billy_Bob (May 6, 2015)

And all the Arctic hype is a lie from our government. this is no where close to the lowest ice area ever recorded..  We are still within 2 standard deviations.


----------



## skookerasbil (May 7, 2015)

Billy_Bob said:


> And all the Arctic hype is a lie from our government. this is no where close to the lowest ice area ever recorded..  We are still within 2 standard deviations.





LMAO..........Billy FTMFW!!!


Responding to AGW k00k fakery at every turn!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (May 7, 2015)

These AGW people............God.........such fucking phonies. The thing that amazes me most about this crowd is that they can actually go out of their house each day and be able to navigate the world being such fucking phonies. Lying is a way of life for these people. Its fascinating.

And we wonder how the world has gotten so fucked up???


----------



## RKMBrown (May 7, 2015)

News flash ice melts in the sun... And in other news ice freezes in the winter.  Translation for liberals... show your data in the summer, that way people will be more apt to hand over their income to save the world from certain catastrophe.  ROFL


----------



## skookerasbil (May 7, 2015)

shitt........evidently, the deer population sure could use a little global warming!!!

Winter proves tough on deer states weigh hunting limits - Yahoo News


----------



## skookerasbil (May 7, 2015)

Yo JC...........no sure about you but I was never a fan of fiction >>>


TIM CONSTANTINE The fiction of global warming - Washington Times


----------



## Billy_Bob (May 7, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> Yo JC...........no sure about you but I was never a fan of fiction >>>
> 
> 
> TIM CONSTANTINE The fiction of global warming - Washington Times


With the ICCC meeting very soon in DC there will be many more articles like this coming soon... World s Leading Skeptics of Man-Caused Global Warming to Gather in Washington DC for ICCC10 Watts Up With That


----------



## Billy_Bob (May 7, 2015)

Heartland Institute Challenges Vatican position with facts..


Powerful presentations by all and verifiable, repeatable, science.. Well Done..!!

No wonder the UN is propaganda bombing the foreign media. That same Media is covering the fact that the Vatican has been challenged! The foreign media is presenting the facts that heartland presented. excellent opportunity to teach them how to be skeptical of the lies..

Source


----------



## Billy_Bob (May 9, 2015)

Energy Physicist Unveils NOAA’s “Massive Rewrite” Of Maine Climate History 



> Over the last months I have discovered that between 2013 and 2015 some government bureaucrats have rewritten Maine climate history between 2013 and 2015 (and New England’s and of the U.S.). This statement is not based on my opinion, but on facts drawn from NOAA 2013 climate data vs NOAA 2015 climate data after when they re-wrote it.
> 
> We need only compare the data. They cooked their own books



And its not just the state of Main... It is the entire US Historical climate record.. The Obama Administration and NOAA have been seeking a way to keep fear alive with an earth that was not complying with their demands to take ultimate power. 

For those who are reading impaired here is a video presentation in five parts, a little over 1 hour 34 min. It outlines everything...

The Black Swan Theory


----------



## Billy_Bob (May 9, 2015)

And for the record... This is what NOAA did to the state of Mains records....






How do you justify this kind of crap?  There is NO REASONABLE EXPLANATION FOR ANY CHANGES!


----------



## Abishai100 (May 10, 2015)

*Lifestyle Leviathan
*

I found this picture of an unusual tree-house, and it made me wonder if Europeans are building lavish tree-houses these days and whether or not that is making Americans rightly nervous about progressivism towards ecological habitation integration.







The Monkey Wrench Gang


----------



## Billy_Bob (May 10, 2015)

Abishai100 said:


> *Lifestyle Leviathan
> *
> 
> I found this picture of an unusual tree-house, and it made me wonder if Europeans are building lavish tree-houses these days and whether or not that is making Americans rightly nervous about progressivism towards ecological habitation integration.
> ...




One Animal... Pine Beetle.. Or  Termite....  should strike fear into the heart of liberals swinging from trees... ( wind would be a good one too...)


----------



## jc456 (May 10, 2015)

Snow in Colorado and South Dakota this weekend. May 10, now that is flat ball busting


----------



## Billy_Bob (May 10, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Snow in Colorado and South Dakota this weekend. May 10, now that is flat ball busting




Bite ME!    I woke up to 4" of new snow..   Rapid City was a blizzard and the other side of South Dakota had tornadoes...  Isn't Global cooling grand!


----------



## skookerasbil (May 10, 2015)

Blizzard in Flagstaff!!! In mid-May............who's not winning?

Record snowfall in Flagstaff


----------



## skookerasbil (May 10, 2015)

Yo Billy..........Frank.......JC.............almost 4,000 posts here my friends!!!

So much winning............


The AGW bozo's threads last for a day or two and die FTMFL. Check out the front page here........laughable.


----------



## jc456 (May 12, 2015)

Gents, more Winning:

From Monday's Daily Caller:

"Antarctic Ice So Thick Scientists Struggle Getting There  May 11, 2015 Source: The Daily Callerby: Michael Bastasch 

Scientists are struggling to stage expeditions to the South Pole because Antarctica’s sea ice has been growing rapidly and hit record high levels.

The UK Guardian reports 50 scientists have gathered in Tasmania to discuss more accurate ways to predict Antarctic sea ice levels so researchers don’t get stuck in ice pack when traveling southward.

“It’s quite hard to forecast but whatever effort we put into improving our ability to forecast sea ice will ultimately pay dividends in terms of savings for national programs,” Tony Worby, head  of the Antarctic Climate and Ecosystems Cooperative Research Centre, told the Guardian.

Last year, ships “couldn’t get anywhere near” the Australian Antarctic Division’s research site on Antarctica, reports The Guardian. Source: The Daily Caller"


----------



## skookerasbil (May 12, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Gents, more Winning:
> 
> From Monday's Daily Caller:
> 
> ...


 



LMAO......................*Oooooooooooooooooooops!!!*


More AGW k00k losing.

The more educated you get on this stuff, you end up realizing  how immense this scam is........nobody with sound reason and who is educated on this can take it seriously. Anybody with reasoned judgment knows these people are like chameleons....changing the narrative any time its not fitting their narrative!! They sure are good at letting people know about data that actually does fit theri narrative!!!

Fucking phonies!!


----------



## jc456 (May 12, 2015)

skooks, the mantooth is now stating that warm air not only melts ice, warmer air now creates more ice!!!!!


----------



## Abishai100 (May 12, 2015)

*ToyCo* presents *Eco-City*


In a certain community in America, all homes are solar-powered.  The residents of this community wear the Cell model of the Swatch wrist-watch (popular during the 1980s and 1990s).  They preach about rainbows produced after eco-pollution catalyzed acid rain.  They talk about the swamp of New Orleans.  They use energy-friendly rechargeable lithium-ion batteries.  Their unifying _socialist_ undertones point to a democratic appreciation of the industrialization-imagination fictional comic book superhero *Plastic Man* (DC Comics), a man who is comprised of plastic volatility, enabling him to stretch to odd lengths.

They call this place...Eco-City (and they drive either VW Beetles or the Ford/Eco-Boost).




Plastic Man (Wikipedia)


----------



## Abishai100 (May 12, 2015)

*Astrological Avatar (for ToyCo)*

ToyCo's unusual Eco-City also keeps in its community toy stores, numerous models of the Transformers G1 Autobot A.I. (Artificial Intelligence) Robot Cassette (an avatar signifying a social discourse about the intrigue of media and propaganda data transcription/transmission).

This avatar _complements_ the celebration of Plastic Man (DC Comics).


----------



## Billy_Bob (May 12, 2015)

Abishai100 said:


> *Astrological Avatar (for ToyCo)*
> 
> ToyCo's unusual Eco-City also keeps in its community toy stores, numerous models of the Transformers G1 Autobot A.I. (Artificial Intelligence) Robot Cassette (an avatar signifying a social discourse about the intrigue of media and propaganda data transcription/transmission).
> 
> ...



So they like playing DECEPTICONS...  Who Knew..


----------



## Abishai100 (May 13, 2015)

*Food for Flesh*


There's a new army for eco-activism and it is the everyday person taking the simplest steps (throwing plastic water bottles in the recycling bin, saving paper with email, promoting mobile phones as a way to talk about all those darned wooden landline telephone-wire poles, enjoying and preparing vegetarian dishes to curb the carnivorous appetite in our consumer age, etc.).

This Thanksgiving, prepare some *sweet potato fries* for your family.  It's a simple delicacy that is zesty and flavorful and promotes vegetarian eating habits that are not overtly political, politically correct, or tedious.

_"Something Wicked This Way Comes"_





Sweet Potato Fries


----------



## jc456 (May 13, 2015)

Abishai100 said:


> *Food for Flesh*
> 
> 
> There's a new army for eco-activism and it is the everyday person taking the simplest steps (throwing plastic water bottles in the recycling bin, saving paper with email, promoting mobile phones as a way to talk about all those darned wooden landline telephone-wire poles, enjoying and preparing vegetarian dishes to curb the carnivorous appetite in our consumer age, etc.).
> ...


enjoy your veggies, I'll enjoy my Turkey, the meal spawned by our ancestors.  Thanks.  You should become part of the country at some time.


----------



## Billy_Bob (May 15, 2015)

*In the climate debate, hear both sides*


*



By Christopher Monckton of Brenchley

In May 2015, the Pennant, a biannual magazine for retired UK armed forces personnel, carried an article entitled The Earth’s Climate by Rob Varley, chief executive of the Met Office, the world’s oldest national weather bureau.

The Met Office article does not represent a fair or balanced summary of the science on the climate question. This detailed response, prepared at the suggestion of a reader of the Pennant, is illustrated with some 50 well-sourced graphs that are intended to be clear at a glance. The key facts that restore balance to the discussion may be gained from these graphs in five minutes.

The greenhouse effect, with the consequence that (all other things being equal) our returning to the atmosphere some minuscule fraction of the 30,000 μmol mol–1 CO2 formerly resident there may cause some warming, has been posited hypothetically, demonstrated empirically and explained theoretically, even at the quantum scale.

However, the questions whether all other things are equal, and how much warming our sins of emission may cause, and whether the cost of mitigation today is less than that of adaptation the day after tomorrow, are by no means settled.
		
Click to expand...


Dam!  an all inclusive list of the lies and half truths of CAGW.. AND THEIR SCIENTIFIC/PEER REVIWED ANSWERS!*


----------



## Billy_Bob (May 15, 2015)

Just WOW... When the current trends are placed in historical perspective CAGW DISAPPEARS....


----------



## skookerasbil (May 15, 2015)

Billy_Bob said:


> Just WOW... When the current trends are placed in historical perspective CAGW DISAPPEARS....





MWP decimates the AGW k00ks........just so few know anything about it. No matter Billy......the science isn't mattering one way or another. Not a single k00k in here can produce a single link showing anybody where it is mattering in the real world.

Its nothing but internet banter............


----------



## skookerasbil (May 17, 2015)

ALL AGW crusaders are against ANY kind of debate!!!

The Honor of Being Mugged by Climate Censors - WSJ

Why?

Because it has nothing to do with science!!!

This is and has always been, NOT a science thing.......but a political thing. Only the zombie bozo's don't get it!!


----------



## skookerasbil (May 17, 2015)

The Green Agenda


----------



## Abishai100 (May 19, 2015)

*The Electric Horseman*

1. an army of youngsters carry water-pistols during Halloween and when asked why they say, "We're defenders of Earth's natural elements and their magical power"

2. a Korean Air stewardess named Kathy involved in various affairs keeps in her purse a water-pistol and when asked why she says, "I'm sentimental about ecology and water"

3. a Microsoft employee who develops software improvements keeps as his Internet chat room alias the comic book super-villain Video-Man (a mutant energized in a video game who can move through electric wires and disrupt computing networks and shoot deadly electric beams) is asked why he is fascinated by the avatar to which he states, "I'm intrigued by humanity's interaction with electrical energy, since electricity is an under-studied and under-appreciated natural power in the universe"

Storytelling about ecology and 'eco-mechanics' (and natural physics) creates various images of element tampering.  Whether or not global warming (or acid rain) is real, engagement is at least philosophical.





Video-Man


----------



## skookerasbil (May 19, 2015)

Abishai100 said:


> *The Electric Horseman*
> 
> 1. an army of youngsters carry water-pistols during Halloween and when asked why they say, "We're defenders of Earth's natural elements and their magical power"
> 
> ...






LMAO..............classic stuff!!!


"Eco-mechanics"!! At first glance, thought it said, "eco-maniacs"!


----------



## skookerasbil (May 19, 2015)

Hey Billy..........JC.....thought you guys would get a kick out of this. Just ordered a new license plate here in New York. Custom job.

A couple of months ago, I bought a Ford Focus ST. "Eco-boost" model........drivers sometimes tag the car with a special badge that says "ECO-BEAST"

My license plate is going to say, *ECO - MEH*


----------



## Abishai100 (May 20, 2015)

*Willow Willies*


There's a demon who lives in a special willow tree in Eurasia.

Ya know, willow trees droop and look like they are weeping, and so they are called weeping willows.

This demon makes us feel uneasy about why so many people want to log onto the Internet these days and talk about global warming and acid rain.

If you're not scare of this demon, you're probably someone who still wanders around with a Walkman.





Willow


----------



## skookerasbil (May 21, 2015)

Abishai100 said:


> *Willow Willies*
> 
> 
> There's a demon who lives in a special willow tree in Eurasia.
> ...


 

Dang.....and the climate k00ks tell people they are weeping due to climate change!!!

Hey JC....Billy.........where has this guy Abishai been??!! LMAO.....guy is awesome......a differnet manner for making fun of the k00ks!!


----------



## jc456 (May 21, 2015)

skooks, there were snow flurries in the western suburbs of Chicago yesterday.  The temps over night were under 40 degrees F.  Where is that el Nino?  I'd like to stop needing a jacket the last week in May.


----------



## jc456 (May 21, 2015)

skooks,  all these warmers stil use man made products while dissing the very people who make the products.  I'd call them hypocrites.  Can all you warmers say hypocrite? I knew you could.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 21, 2015)

400ppm

Oh

Nose

Wheeze

Guano

Dye


----------



## jc456 (May 21, 2015)

I say if they believe the world to be bad, they should stop using the materials made from the planet.  get in their caves with their leaves and wood and leave all of us alone.  They don't like what has been developed over the course of the last one thousand years, so they should not reap the rewards from those who painfully produced and lost their lives providing.  bye to them all.

hmmm, I take back the wood, they'd have to burn it and that would violate the pure nature of their argument. not sure how they'd stay warm at night.  hey, not my problem, i have fossil fuel and nice coozy bed that was manufactured by my fellow humans.


----------



## Billy_Bob (May 21, 2015)

jc456 said:


> skooks, there were snow flurries in the western suburbs of Chicago yesterday.  The temps over night were under 40 degrees F.  Where is that el Nino?  I'd like to stop needing a jacket the last week in May.


Yesterday I a woke to 3 inches of new global warming.. On may the 20th no less.. The latest recorded snow fall in my area is June 7, which is clearly possible to beat this year as the Polar Low is still generating huge waves affecting the mid latitudes.  The polar low is not yet declining in strength indicating that the cooling happening up north is massive. The old Indian has been right in his prediction 100% so far this year. IF he remains this accurate, Aug will be cool (well below normal) and snow will be very early this year...  I think the El Nino is going to be short lived and La Nina is going to appear rapidly.


----------



## skookerasbil (May 22, 2015)

Billy_Bob said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > skooks, there were snow flurries in the western suburbs of Chicago yesterday.  The temps over night were under 40 degrees F.  Where is that el Nino?  I'd like to stop needing a jacket the last week in May.
> ...







Dang.....and here on Long Island, I was wearing a fleece yesterday AND ITS ALMOST JUNE!!!!

So ghey........everybody concurs when I say, "Geeez....we need a bit of global warming around here!!!". This is a joke........I distinctly remember running in a park in mid-May 1995 and it was 95 degree's and humid and sticky as hell. Its gotten to a point where here in southern New York, we get only 3 warm months out of the year!!! Freeze our asses off the rest of the time =


----------



## skookerasbil (May 22, 2015)

LMAO.....more AGW k00k losing.................

Late-Season Freeze to Threaten Northeast Friday Night


----------



## jc456 (May 22, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> LMAO.....more AGW k00k losing.................
> 
> Late-Season Freeze to Threaten Northeast Friday Night


ah, but there is an el nino coming. Not sure how that can be when the pattern from the pole is still the same.


----------



## Billy_Bob (May 22, 2015)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO.....more AGW k00k losing.................
> ...



Low wind speeds has allowed the heat that might cause an El Nino to be forced into the Indian ocean. The pacific has now been cooling for months and antarctic temps are falling rapidly. Winds off the Antarctic are cooling the oceans rapidly. The supposed El Nino is dying a sorted death.


----------



## skookerasbil (May 23, 2015)

Billy_Bob said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...




Really?? On the Pacific temps?

More fodder that all these climate scientists are phonies......and their supporters are either fakes pushing the progressive agenda or complete mental cases to believe them. Its either or.......anybody who doesn't get that is a zombie. Indeed, there are a lot of them..........but still, our side is dominating the public policy arena.


----------



## Billy_Bob (May 23, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



I was just reading a paper on ENSO variation and how low easterlies wind speeds at the equator allow the heat, which is being blown westward by the earths rotation is being pushed through the archipelago and into the Indian sea. The lack of oscillations and easterlies has driven the heat into never never land.



> Despite indications that the Pacific Ocean is helping to take up the world’s missing surface heat, the heat doesn’t linger; oceanographers now find that heat has moved over to the Indian Ocean.
> 
> Illustration of increased trade winds in the Pacific and Indian Oceans during the recent warming hiatus, which enhanced the flow of ocean water through the Indonesian archipelago. This resulted in an abrupt increase of Indian Ocean heat content. Credit: Sang-Ki Lee



It is really interesting how this behavior is constant with COOLING of the mid latitudes according to Dr Ki Lee. Even NOAA's own data shows cooling. IF this El Moki doesn't kick up some heat this year it is over and cooling will set in rapidly as the next 7-10 years will be driven by La Nina conditions.

Source


----------



## skookerasbil (May 23, 2015)

Billy_Bob said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...






Dang.......that's compelling.........Old Rocks doesn't want to chat about this!!!


Hey Billy..........found this and laughed >>>


Climate Scientist Who Got It Right Predicts 20 More Years of Global Cooling


----------



## skookerasbil (May 25, 2015)

[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/pew-report-climate-change.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

who's not winning???


----------



## RKMBrown (May 26, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> who's not winning???


But Robert Redford says global climate change is a really important problem!


----------



## skookerasbil (May 27, 2015)

RKMBrown said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > who's not winning???
> ...





yep.............all the nuts in Hollywood say it.


----------



## Billy_Bob (May 27, 2015)

Well here is a nice kick to the alarmist nut sack...  A 38 year veteran of the EPA has written a book about the inner workings of the EPA..  and it is not flattering...

*"Having observed how the EPA has functioned for more than three decades, Carlin warns that its current “environmental policy has been hijacked by radicals intent on imposing their ideology by government fiat on the rest of us whether we like it or not…If environmental policy is based on government fiat or ‘green’ policy prescriptions the results have been and are very likely to continue to be disastrous.”*


Going to buy this one, sounds like a dam good read and very informative as it goes into how they have manipulated the science...

Source


----------



## flacaltenn (May 27, 2015)

Buy a couple extra copies for OldRocks and Mamooth. Pretty sure this one isn't gonna be at the front table at Barnes/Noble.


----------



## Billy_Bob (May 27, 2015)

flacaltenn said:


> Buy a couple extra copies for OldRocks and Mamooth. Pretty sure this one isn't gonna be at the front table at Barnes/Noble.



They wouldn't read them (if they can read)...  But it would still be funny as hell..


----------



## flacaltenn (May 27, 2015)

Billy_Bob said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Buy a couple extra copies for OldRocks and Mamooth. Pretty sure this one isn't gonna be at the front table at Barnes/Noble.
> ...



I suppose we could read it to them..


----------



## skookerasbil (May 28, 2015)

The AGW goofballs in here really do think the EPA is about the environment. Some of these people are no kids either. I continue to be astonished at the level of zombie happening in the country in the past 20 years...../.and its on the rise. Peoples minds are being engineered here on a daily basis............and no clue.


----------



## skookerasbil (May 30, 2015)

The  newest AGW k00k strategy = "global vegetarianism"!!!!

It May Take a Global Vegetarian Movement to Combat Climate Change - NationalJournal.com


----------



## Billy_Bob (May 30, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> The  newest AGW k00k strategy = "global vegetarianism"!!!!
> 
> It May Take a Global Vegetarian Movement to Combat Climate Change - NationalJournal.com



SO let me get this straight...  They want everyone to be vegetarians while they scrub all the CO2 from our atmosphere that plants use to live on.. 

The Stupid, It Burns....


----------



## skookerasbil (May 31, 2015)

Hmmmm...........seems even NASA is stumped as to why the warming has paused!!!

NASA Admits It s Unable to Solve Mystery of Why Global Warming Appears to Have Slowed


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 1, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> Hmmmm...........seems even NASA is stumped as to why the warming has paused!!!
> 
> NASA Admits It s Unable to Solve Mystery of Why Global Warming Appears to Have Slowed



Their data shows a negative trend, ie: COOLING, and they state it has only slowed... Vested in Man Made Global Warming and unable to admit it is now cooling.... Two months now below the mean for the Northern Hemisphere is going to play hell with their hottest ev'a mantra..


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 2, 2015)

Billy_Bob said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmm...........seems even NASA is stumped as to why the warming has paused!!!
> ...





Once again.........the AGW stoopids are wrong!!

Hey Billy..........imagine if every American could read this thread??!! The hoax is fizzling in the past several years.......if the zombies read this thread, it'd fizzle out altogether.


----------



## Abishai100 (Jun 2, 2015)

*Pedestrian Propaganda*

There is a new frontline involving emphatic chatter about Earth's ozone, global warming, and biodegradable plastics.

All this hype draws attention to Poison Ivy (DC Coimcs), a fictional eco-terrorist who contends with Batman, and to society fashions surrounding raincoats (after all, how you look in acid rain is at least as important as how you investigate).










Poison Ivy


----------



## jc456 (Jun 2, 2015)

skooks et al,

I just found an article that states that the arctic ice has recovered from it's low.  go to climatescience.com.

What a knock in the nutsack with this report.  You know all that ice melt and sea rise and all.  it doesn't get much better than this.

Evidence Of Thicker Spring Sea Ice In Arctic

11.05.2015 09:18 Age: 22 days

*Direct measurements of sea ice thickness by satellite confirm computer model analysis in suggesting Spring sea ice volumes in the Arctic have to some extent recovered from their record low*


----------



## jc456 (Jun 2, 2015)

and from the same climatescience.com site:

Have a read, interesting to say the least.

Meltfactor
*"a conspicuous area of cold*
March 23rd, 2015
While global surface temperatures are increasingly dominated by warm anomalies, a conspicuous area of cold has persisted south of Greenland and Iceland visible at the ocean surface in sea surface temperature observations. The abnormal cold there has been _more_ anomalous than the US northeast winter. While the most recent northern winter was the warmest on record globally, the ocean surface area south of Greenland & Iceland had the lowest temperatures in the 136 year record. *How could this be?"*


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 2, 2015)

jc456 said:


> and from the same climatescience.com site:
> 
> Have a read, interesting to say the least.
> 
> ...



The Atlantic ocean has now gone cold and no more heat is being pushed up into the arctic.  The warm pacific ridge flow is what was causing so much melt and has now ceased to flow over the Continental shelf and the area is again turning cold.  The ice in the arctic will rebound handily this next year.  Some of the folks over in Oceanic lab have been watching this change pretty close over the last two years.  It has now fully flipped and no more warm water is being pushed into the arctic from the eastern side of the Continent.

The pacific oceans salinity has also fallen and heat content.  Even NOAA has backed off any major predictions on hurricanes for this season.  They see the massive shift too and they are tired of getting egg on their faces.

As the El Moki in the Pacific dies, I expect things are going to get real dicey in the alarmist world..  I predict a plethora of upward adjustments by the alarmist bunch..

Many of the latest papers are looking towards a significant cooling. The salinity change is why the Arctic Deep Water Cold Return has widened flowing to the equator.  This is in direct conflict to what alarmist thought would happen.. The earth is responding by releasing the warmth in the arctic and then pushing it back to cycle again but it has now flipped indicating we are near equilibrium again...  And yet the polar low is still twice its average summer size showing no signs of diminishing... Going to make for an interesting year.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 2, 2015)

jc456 said:


> skooks et al,
> 
> I just found an article that states that the arctic ice has recovered from it's low.  go to climatescience.com.
> 
> ...






*LAUGH.........MY........BALLS..........OFF*


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 2, 2015)

Hey  Billy............JC...........et. al..............

The 97% claim by the k00ks?

Totally bogus >>>

Climate change Mr. Obama 97 percent of experts is a bogus number Fox News


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 2, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey  Billy............JC...........et. al..............
> 
> The 97% claim by the k00ks?
> 
> ...



You simply can not fix stupid or intentional liars...  Obama and the IPCC are both..


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 2, 2015)

Hey Billy...........your post there just cracked *4,000 *on this thread!!!!


Who's not winning??


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 2, 2015)

_Germany is set to put the ki-bosh to all wind turbin installations..  seems that Infrasound  is making people depressed from sleep deprivation causing a steep rise in suicidal behavior.   

"It said the health effects of infrasound (below 20 Hz) and low-frequency sound (below 100 Hz) in relation to emissions from wind turbines were “still open questions’’, as were “the effects of noise below the hearing threshold or lower frequencies with increasing exposure duration”. The assembly said the erection of more turbines close to settlements should be stopped until there was reliable data to exclude a safety hazard._"

OK... Finally some commonsense is appearing..  First they killed the subsidies and now they are looking into why they have an adverse effect on humans..

Cookies must be enabled. The Australian


----------



## jc456 (Jun 4, 2015)

I found this site today, interesting read.

Credit Forbes for the post:
Peer-Reviewed Survey Finds Majority Of Scientists Skeptical Of Global Warming Crisis - Forbes

abstract:
"Don’t look now, but maybe a scientific consensus exists concerning global warming after all. Only 36 percent of geoscientists and engineers believe that humans are creating a global warming crisis, according to a survey reported in the peer-reviewed _Organization Studies_. By contrast, a strong majority of the 1,077 respondents believe that nature is the primary cause of recent global warming and/or that future global warming will not be a very serious problem."

Who has the consensus?  hahahaahahahahahahah


----------



## jc456 (Jun 4, 2015)

found another article today that I'd like to share with you all:

Credit Newsmax:

New Report There is No Global Warming

abstract:
"According to Forbes columnist Larry Bell, the ripple effect of global warming initiatives actually costs Americans $1.75 trillion . . . every year.

That's _three times larger than the entire U.S. federal budget deficit_.

So, has anyone stopped to ask . . . how much has the globe actually warmed?

Well, we asked, and what we found was striking.

According to NASA’s own data via Remote Sensing Systems(RSS), the world has warmed a mere .36 degrees Fahrenheit over the last 35 years (they started measuring the data in 1979).



Hardly anything to panic about; however, that does mean the world is warmer, right?

The problem with that argument is that we experienced the bulk of that warming between 1979 and 1998 . . . since then, _we’ve actually had temperatures DROPPING_!

As can be seen in this chart, we haven’t seen any global warming for 17 years."


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 4, 2015)

jc456 said:


> found another article today that I'd like to share with you all:
> 
> Credit Newsmax:
> 
> ...




What a scam...........the greatest in the history of the world.

Its called The Dictatorship of Science!!


Never see a climate k00k listening to this!! The psych wards would fill up overnight!!!


Big banks >>> Eugenics >>>Science >>> NWO >>> duh


The stoopids are just along for the ride!!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 6, 2015)

"A recent survey by Rasmussen Reports reveals that 2/3 Americans are unwilling to pay even $100 / annum additional costs to prevent global warming."

Tired of getting the shaft we are..

Source


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 6, 2015)

I was reading further on the latest Rasmusen report. I find it rather interesting that the hard core left wits will believe anything and the moderates are waiting for an answer on how much is actually caused by man before making any decision on proceeding further.

NO credible evidence is the left wing zealots problem.. Skeptics are winning the battle on credibility and verifiable, repeatable science.  Their secrecy and hiding of data method and math is killing them. 

Look for left wit morons to claim victory when it is nothing of the sort.


----------



## IanC (Jun 6, 2015)

jc456 said:


> found another article today that I'd like to share with you all:
> 
> Credit Newsmax:
> 
> ...




I cant help but think this new Karl15 paper is going to backfire on the warmists. if they cool the nineties to make the noughties look warmer then all the calibrations to the end of the millenium temps will be lessened. no pause but less warming. we shall see.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 7, 2015)

IanC said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > found another article today that I'd like to share with you all:
> ...




atmospheric readings do  not conform with the Karl analysis.........more rigged BS.


----------



## Abishai100 (Jun 7, 2015)

*Libertine Lexicon
*

Two armies assemble:

1. Gog -- those who espouse eco-activism websites and tell youngsters, "Consider the tragedy of your summer toy water-guns being filled with polluted water"

2. Magog -- those who create havoc with talk about nihilism: "The profiteer is the only honest priest today"






The Monkey Wrench Gang


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 8, 2015)

Abishai100 said:


> *Libertine Lexicon
> *
> 
> Two armies assemble:
> ...






classic!!!


The thinking in the climate crusaders is fascinating to me.......they have been talking about the same shit for 20+ years.......the same stoopid punch lines about CO2, the polar ice, the 97%, the greenhouse effect yada....yada and have not moved the ball a single yard. Solar and wind power are still a joke....electric cars more of a joke. Every poll shows that the public doesn't give a rats ass about global warming and they just plow along with the same strategies And they really think they are winning!!



Oh.......and more AGW k00k losing..........this time from Yale University >>>

Less Than Half of Americans Believe Climate Change is Man-Made RealClearEnergy


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 10, 2015)

fAiL


The Carbon Tax Charade by Oren Cass City Journal June 8 2015


----------



## jc456 (Jun 11, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> fAiL
> 
> 
> The Carbon Tax Charade by Oren Cass City Journal June 8 2015


It's still a concept that the left will never figure out.  They are oblivious to the fact that taxes on a corporation end up costing the consumer.  Same with minimum wage.  stupid people who play the role well.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 11, 2015)

Hey JC......laugh for the day ( is this not the thread that keeps on giving?)


 Hide the Hiatus How the Climate Alarmists Eliminated the Inconvenient Pause in Global Warming - Breitbart


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 12, 2015)

Hmmmm............whats the news on energy???

Oh.........oh..........oh...........more bad news for the AGW k00ks who keep telling us they are winning!!!!

Turns out.................*COAL IS BOOMING >>


Energy Security and Climate Booming Coal Use Isn t Just About China It s Increasingly About India Too*


----------



## Abishai100 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Ray of Approximation*

When Ray-Ban began marketing UV-protective sunglasses, people took notice of how modern-era Earth-system energy disturbances were being 'coordinated' by civilization couture (i.e., Greenpeace).

The deterioration of Earth's atmosphere allows strong and dangerous levels of unfiltered solar energy and sunlight to reach human beings on land.

How we feel when we wear sunglasses in the snowy mountains of Nepal or on the sunny beaches of South Africa on a sunny day has drastically changed (due to manmade pollution).







Eye Protection (i.e., Ray-Ban)

NIH Study


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 15, 2015)

Abishai100 said:


> *Ray of Approximation*
> 
> When Ray-Ban began marketing UV-protective sunglasses, people took notice of how modern-era Earth-system energy disturbances were being 'coordinated' by civilization couture (i.e., Greenpeace).
> 
> ...





LMAO!!!!


In 2015, virtually every single weather anomaly is connected to AGW by the climate k00ks. You can often set your watch to it!!


Problem is..........waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay before Henry Ford, all this shit was happening just like it is now >>>  Chronology of Extreme Weather


----------



## Abishai100 (Jun 15, 2015)

*Insuring Anacondas*


"I see a world in which the gluttonous consumer is finally forced to purchase umbrellas resistant to the corrosive effects of acid rain." -Anonymous Prophet

Wow, it seems like we're already there.  I'm in the market for an acid-rain-proof umbrella.  Maybe I should ask the Penguin (DC Comics).





Dissertation


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 15, 2015)

On the "Peak Oil" myth..........turns out, there are hundreds of years worth of supply as drilling continues deeper and deeper.

Hubbert s Peak Refuted Peak Oil Theory Still Wrong - Hit Run Reason.com

Who's not winning?

Only the AGW k00ks think the banks will 86 the idea of reaping profits because of environmental concerns!![URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/Cartman20Kicks20a20Field20Goal.gif.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 15, 2015)

Hey Abishai...........have you heard? These are starting to pop up in smaller versions all over California!!!


[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/Modern-Day-Noahs-Ark.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 17, 2015)

JC.........Billy............"pause buster" study, a joke!!!

NOAA NCDC s new pause-buster paper a laughable attempt to create warming by adjusting past data Watts Up With That


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 20, 2015)

*10 year cooling trend s0ns!!!


Advanced Climate Station Data Shows U.S. In A Cooling Trend The Daily Caller


Who's not winning?*


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 20, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> *10 year cooling trend s0ns!!!
> 
> 
> Advanced Climate Station Data Shows U.S. In A Cooling Trend The Daily Caller
> ...



Confirmed by UAH and RSS.  Both sets showing better than 95% confidence that cooling is actually in full swing when you use unadjusted base line data.

Yet the data manipulators and liars are in full panic mode..


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 20, 2015)

Billy_Bob said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > *10 year cooling trend s0ns!!!
> ...





data manipulation is ghey.

But we know that for these frauds, the means justifies the ends = NWO.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 20, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



I hope Paris is under three feet of snow and the airports are closed for a solid month in December..


----------



## jc456 (Jun 20, 2015)

Billy_Bob said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > *10 year cooling trend s0ns!!!
> ...


Manipulation is necessary!


----------



## jc456 (Jun 20, 2015)

Billy_Bob said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


But Australia will be warm so global warming will be accelerating! Don't you remember?


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 20, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...





And the k00ks will be posting it up too...........dollar to a thousand stale donuts. But nobody in the USA will give a fuck!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 21, 2015)

Whats funny is Australia is actually cooling far faster than the US. The unadulterated data from down under shows they are cooling by -0.5 deg C (almost a full degree F) Yet their official ADJUSTED records show warming of +0.5 deg C, a full degree Cecilius increase. The deception is stunning and worrisome in that global temperatures are being falsified in concert prior to the Paris UN/IPCC power grab.

Are there any scientists with moral fiber any more or do we just have a bunch of yes men to the global world government fools? The general public has become so tone deaf to the lies that they no longer care (not a dam prediction one has ever come to pass) but they do not call them out for their deceptions.

But again the earth is setting up Paris and Europe for one hell of a cold winter..  The Atlantic flows are now very cold and even England among other areas are feeling the cool already. One can hope that a polar lobe will be over the area for weeks....


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 21, 2015)

Billy_Bob said:


> Whats funny is Australia is actually cooling far faster than the US. The unadulterated data from down under shows they are cooling by -0.5 deg C (almost a full degree F) Yet their official ADJUSTED records show warming of +0.5 deg C, a full degree Cecilius increase. The deception is stunning and worrisome in that global temperatures are being falsified in concert prior to the Paris UN/IPCC power grab.
> 
> Are there any scientists with moral fiber any more or do we just have a bunch of yes men to the global world government fools? The general public has become so tone deaf to the lies that they no longer care (not a dam prediction one has ever come to pass) but they do not call them out for their deceptions.
> 
> But again the earth is setting up Paris and Europe for one hell of a cold winter..  The Atlantic flows are now very cold and even England among other areas are feeling the cool already. One can hope that a polar lobe will be over the area for weeks....






Ya know Billy............every time you humiliate the k00ks in this thread, they do a meltdown!!! Is that vision not so f'ing satisfying??!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 27, 2015)

Hey JC..............who's not losing??


Britain is heading for another Little Ice Age - Business Insider


----------



## jc456 (Jun 27, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC..............who's not losing??
> 
> 
> Britain is heading for another Little Ice Age - Business Insider


Right?


----------



## jc456 (Jun 27, 2015)

74 degrees @ 2:45 today in Chicago. Hmmmm el what'o


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 27, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC..............who's not losing??
> 
> 
> Britain is heading for another Little Ice Age - Business Insider





jc456 said:


> 74 degrees @ 2:45 today in Chicago. Hmmmm el what'o



What is really interesting is the size of the polar low at the time of year it should be very small and disrupted due to the solar angle of incidence.  It is still twice the 1970-2000 average size and very organized.  The Atlantic ocean has turned cold in all of its circulations and the Pacific is following suit.

If a moderate El Nino forms in the next three weeks and water vapor rises the clash will be monumental given the monsoons have already established themselves. When the cooling hits, as you are already seeing in the Midwest regions, many areas of the US will have early freezes and snow..

The polar low is again going lower in pressures indicating that it is strengthening. England is going to be pummeled in snow and cold this year as will most of the European areas. The cold will hit rapidly and it wont warm back up for these people this winter with the ocean currents cold.

It appears that all of the things that could go cold will in concert right about mid August.  Northern hemispheric atmosphere water content will be high with rapid cooling. Its going to be one hell of a winter in the US as well.  Heavy snow and Cold..  

I believe that the earth is about to kick alarmists right in the nut sack again. Just before Paris...


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 28, 2015)

Billy_Bob said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Hey JC..............who's not losing??
> ...





Billy.................good stuff. Woke up to a blustery rainy morning today........too chilly to be wearing just a t-shirt on June 28th, as Ive done consistently for decades. Its really fucked up being almost July and wearing a hoodie here inland. That might happen a few days if you were down at the ocean early on a summer morning but the cover-up thing is always gone by about 8am the latest. Have not had a 90's heat wave now in 3 years. Used to be a 2-3 time a year occurrence..................EVERY YEAR. On top of that, always get 3 or 4 days of 100 or 101............that reading now is a relic of a former era? Very fucked up.


The k00ks talk about weather 6,000 miles away...............as if this reality isn't happening here. Intellectually..........just real fucking weird.


----------



## Abishai100 (Jul 1, 2015)

*Earth Erasure*

Our universe is marked by object collisions and particle interactions.  When matter collides with matter, energy is transformed, and we see strange after-effects of these collisions (i.e., emissions of heat).

A rainbow, for example, is a geometric after-effect of light traveling through the diffraction/dispersion filtration of post-rainstorm water vapor.

When we notice white light separated into its band of colors in the perfect semi-circle arc of a rainbow, we think about how energy is dynamic, and we are compelled to think about how our interaction with our planet impacts Earth's chemistry.

We should therefore feel inspired by element-transformation themed pop culture avatars such as Plastic Man (DC Comic), a fictional super-hero who can bend and stretch incredibly, since his body is comprised of a plastic material.




Plastic Man


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 1, 2015)

Abishai100 said:


> *Earth Erasure*
> 
> Our universe is marked by object collisions and particle interactions.  When matter collides with matter, energy is transformed, and we see strange after-effects of these collisions (i.e., emissions of heat).
> 
> ...





win


Meanwhile.............more k00k losing yesterday!!!


The Supreme Court kicks the EPA squarely in the balls............doesn't like the green agenda of shitting on American consumers by forcing them to pay higher electricity costs associated with renewables!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 5, 2015)

Who knew the pope was a green AGW k00k?

Green Pope Goes Medieval on Planet - The Daily Beast


*lOsE*


----------



## jc456 (Jul 8, 2015)

Snooks, 65° today in Chicago how much winning and we  want to know where is that warm at


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 8, 2015)

We had SNOW on the mountains above 9,500 feet.  People are talking about it all over the western US... Yellowstone, the Big Horns, and the Rockies along the western side of the state of Wyoming.. On July 7th... Very unusual for this time of year. This keeps up and our Glaciers will again grow rapidly.

The upper air aloft is very cold for this time of year.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 8, 2015)

Billy_Bob said:


> We had SNOW on the mountains above 9,500 feet.  People are talking about it all over the western US... Yellowstone, the Big Horns, and the Rockies along the western side of the state of Wyoming.. On July 7th... Very unusual for this time of year. This keeps up and our Glaciers will again grow rapidly.
> 
> The upper air aloft is very cold for this time of year.




but.......but...........but................in Thailand................


Billy..........these people are in deep!! AGW has to be true for them or you are talking some significant mental fallout. Obviously, at this point the whole "global" concept is out the window for these fools.....jackasses have to fall back on the world "average". What a scam.

I say buy stock in ball warmers at this point............


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 8, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > We had SNOW on the mountains above 9,500 feet.  People are talking about it all over the western US... Yellowstone, the Big Horns, and the Rockies along the western side of the state of Wyoming.. On July 7th... Very unusual for this time of year. This keeps up and our Glaciers will again grow rapidly.
> ...



The cold air aloft is going to play hell with their El nino,, going to disrupt it and smash it to bits..


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 9, 2015)

Here is a major nut sack kick to the Watermelons...(UN Envior-wackos)



> The UK joins a growing list of European nations which are significantly scaling back their green energy schemes, some of them retroactively.
> 
> Despite strident green rhetoric in the leadup to Paris, Greece, Spain, Germany, Italy, Northern Ireland, Portugal, Poland, Bulgaria, The Czech Republic, Estonia, Latvia, probably other European nations have all slashed state aid for renewables, some of them more than once.



The UK and the EU have reduced incentives and tax breaks for wind and solar by half and is now giving relief to the over taxed and battered Oil industry that it so depseratly needs to keep warm this winter. Looks like the EU is seeing the lies and that Paris is now becoming less and less of a sure thing.

Source


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 9, 2015)

Billy_Bob said:


> Here is a major nut sack kick to the Watermelons...(UN Envior-wackos)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





More AGW k00k losing. They're still not getting it. At the end of the day, "costs" matter. Only to them do they not. Its called living in a fantasy world.........but that's why I love this forum so much. For 30 years, Ive gotten a kick out of making fun of mental case nutters who think they have a monopoly on virtue.

Billy..........imagine how infuriated these mental cases must get when this thread is constantly at the top of page 1 of the forum!! Heading to 200,000 "views" and well over 4,000 posts.

Makes me laugh every day.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 9, 2015)

“The company lost more than a quarter of its stock market value as it said the move would cost it £30m this year and £60m in 2016.”

If you lose a quarter of your company value due to a loss of a subsidy, it tells you just how unproductive your company really is. A scathing critique of the industry in black and white. Vivid proof these companies produce subsidies not energy.

These companies will fall fast and furious now that their soup wagon is broken...


----------



## flacaltenn (Jul 9, 2015)

Billy_Bob said:


> Here is a major nut sack kick to the Watermelons...(UN Envior-wackos)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Greece didn't really value renewables all that much. But right behind them in the EU Welfare line is Spain. And Spain has tossed WADS at wind and solar.. WADs they evidently never had. Wait for that showdown to happen.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 11, 2015)

wow......this is not good news for any of us..........

Is a mini ICE AGE on the way Scientists warn the sun will go to sleep in 2020 Daily Mail Online


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 11, 2015)

[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/corp_sample.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 14, 2015)

More AGW k00k losing..................

Natural gas FTW s0ns!!!!!


Global dominance!!!


Natural gas use at power plants to grow nearly 13 in 2015 EIA finds GenerationHub


Who's not winning???


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 21, 2015)

Hmmm...........Shell given the green light to drill huge in the arctic!!!

Shell To Proceed With Arctic Drilling Despite Damaged Icebreaker Ship Carrying Critical Emergency Gear Heading To Portland For Repairs DeSmogBlog

Hmmmmm


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 21, 2015)

Yo JC.......Billy..........Frank et.al..............

Check this shit out......arctic ice grew enormously in 2013 and evidently, scientists now confirm that just one year of cooler temperatures can reverse decades of melting!!!

Arctic ice grew by a third after cool summer in 2013 - BBC News


yuk...............yuk............more fodder about how pronounced the level of sucker we deal with in here!!!


----------



## IanC (Jul 21, 2015)

Skooks- your logic is failing you. One season of warming conditions and storms can flush out  a lot of the multi-year ice. By definition it takes years to rebuild it.

But I get your point. A change in prevailing conditions can easily lead to more ice.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 21, 2015)

IanC said:


> Skooks- your logic is failing you. One season of warming conditions and storms can flush out  a lot of the multi-year ice. By definition it takes years to rebuild it.
> 
> But I get your point. A change in prevailing conditions can easily lead to more ice.





Yep.....but Ian.....look at the ice expanse in 2012 compared to 2013.......significant increase in ice area in just one year.


----------



## Abishai100 (Jul 23, 2015)

*Comic Book Agenda*

An under-used resource for eco-consciousness is the American comic book.

Various comic book characters (super-heroes and super-villains) such as Captain Planet, Poison Ivy, and Aquaman represent a child's play fascination with Earth-environment conquest and adaptation.

Our modern world is guided by the virtual world electric lights of the Internet.  Indeed, the electronic world is the mechanized realm version of the lightning-bug.

A lightning-bug, or firefly, gives off that special bioluminescence glow and lights up the summer evenings, and kids love to chase them around.

The American comic book super-hero Green Lantern (DC Comics) is a special character who obtains his magical powers from a potent ring which he energizes with his incredible lantern, enabling him to make wondrous green-light energy weapons.  We can easily imagine that Green Lantern's optimistic glow reminds us of the natural splendor of Earth's fireflies/lightning-bugs.

Why not teach kids about the accessibility of Earth-themed imagination from comic book avatars such as Green Lantern?  Certainly, Hollywood (USA) has its hands full with comic book adapted movies, many of which are big-budget.

We should coordinate capitalism with youth-oriented marketing.




Firefly (G.I. Joe war comics)

Green Lantern (DC Comics)


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 23, 2015)

LOL......always did think the Green Lantern was kinda ghey..........nobody liked the Green Lantern, so not sure how many people actually got the message.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 25, 2015)

more AGW k00k losing...........speaks to the mental cases who are saying in a few years we'll be powering our country with renewables.

No we wont.



Vermont Struggles With Renewables RealClearEnergy


----------



## IanC (Jul 26, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> > Skooks- your logic is failing you. One season of warming conditions and storms can flush out  a lot of the multi-year ice. By definition it takes years to rebuild it.
> ...




there are big swings every year. I am not sure why people fixate on minimums and maximums at the expense of looking at the overall picture.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 26, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> Yo JC.......Billy..........Frank et.al..............
> 
> Check this shit out......arctic ice grew enormously in 2013 and evidently, scientists now confirm that just one year of cooler temperatures can reverse decades of melting!!!
> 
> ...



Er, the ice grew...because climate change, as predicted by Mann's Tree ring


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 26, 2015)

IanC said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > IanC said:
> ...


It's because they are morons.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 26, 2015)

IanC said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > IanC said:
> ...



GLOBAL albedo % and sea ice cover have more to do with heat retention and reflection than the snow itself. The area affected will have long reaching effects on other global systems as well.  The fact that one hemisphere has a low ice volume is important to that hemispheres overall climate but the earth remains in balance despite CO2 levels which are far lower than the global mean over the last 450 million years of approximately 1200ppm. Yet some how our addition of 120ppm (which can not be confirmed as 'only' caused by man) has little or no effect when we look at the empirical evidence.   Recent studies show that CO2 may infact be a negative forcing, not a positive one and that is why the alarmists refuse to acknowledge them.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 26, 2015)

Billy_Bob said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



Remember, they're now claiming that 90% of the warming is absorbed by the oceans. There's less accurate reading in the oceans


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 26, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > IanC said:
> ...



0.02 deg C.....    with error bars at +/-0.2

And if you include equipment used just 10 years ago that number expands to +/-0.5 deg C.

Their warming is fictional and can not be proved with any accuracy nor can it be disproved, Its quite the racketeering game they got going..  Karl Et AL screws with the land temps and this screws with the ocean temps and whala... Hottest year EVA....


----------



## jc456 (Jul 26, 2015)

Billy_Bob said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


Simple question to Karl et al, did you adjust datasets? Then I'll follow up, why?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 26, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > IanC said:
> ...




That is the way it has always been!  If the land warms = the oceans have to warm and they hold a hell of a lot more energy!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 26, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Yes to question 1.

They wont justify them to answer question 2...

Then we look at a new paper; Cheng et al. (2015) Global Upper Ocean Heat Content Estimation: Recent Progress and the Remaining Challenges. We find that they almost doubled the rate of sea warming without justification as well..





NODC already adjusted the data up prior to Cheng twisting it more.


> Isn’t that amazing? Using the “NODC-mapping” method, Cheng et al. show a warming rate for the global oceans of +0.0045 deg C/year for the period of 1970-2005, but the reconstruction for the same depths of 0-700 meters directly from the NODC website show a warming rate of only +0.0033 deg C/year. Now consider that the outcome of Cheng et al.’s new method of infilling the oodles and oodles of missing data in the depths of the oceans shows the global oceans warming at a rate of +0.0061 deg C/ year. In other words, for the period of 1970 to 2005, Cheng et al. have almost doubled the warming rate of the basic NODC reconstruction for the depths of 0-700 meters.



The deceptions continue...  the ramp up to the Paris Power Grab continues.

Source


----------



## jc456 (Jul 26, 2015)

Billy_Bob said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


Judith Curry caught it, I'm proud of her.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 26, 2015)

Matthew said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



No land warming for 2 decades now

Time for a new theory


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 26, 2015)

Matthew said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



It's takes far more energy to warm the oceans. Where does that energy come from?


----------



## jc456 (Jul 26, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


Hahahaha


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 26, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...




*The sun* and readmitted Ir Radiation off the green house effect.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 26, 2015)

Matthew said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


Not proven. Try again.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 26, 2015)

Matthew said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Is the Sun warmer because of AGW?


----------



## jc456 (Jul 26, 2015)

Just wish for once, These warmers had some fact. Effect. That would really be out there though. As stated by Ebby Calvin Larouche in bull Durham


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 26, 2015)

Surface temperature each decade since 1880 compared to the twentieth-century (1901-2000) average (dashed line at zero). Each of the last three decades was the warmest on record at the time, and each was warmer than the last. Data courtesy of NOAA’s National Climatic Data Center.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 26, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Surface temperature each decade since 1880 compared to the twentieth-century (1901-2000) average (dashed line at zero). Each of the last three decades was the warmest on record at the time, and each was warmer than the last. Data courtesy of NOAA’s National Climatic Data Center.



Your chart is total bullshit


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 26, 2015)

Matthew said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Matt, does CO2 make the Sun hotter?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 26, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > Surface temperature each decade since 1880 compared to the twentieth-century (1901-2000) average (dashed line at zero). Each of the last three decades was the warmest on record at the time, and each was warmer than the last. Data courtesy of NOAA’s National Climatic Data Center.
> ...


The chart is from NOAA..your comments are from "stupid and Ignorant" you and the rest of detached from reality thruthers are a pathetic bunch....we depend on NOAA for weather warnings etc...you are nothing at all..a nobody


----------



## evince (Jul 26, 2015)

time to trash the fact adverse in this country


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 26, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...



It's still a total bullshit chart


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 26, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> It's still a total bullshit chart


and you are still a nobody pretending under a pseudonym that you have more authority and more science that NOAA...you do not have any credibility of any kind ...when a storm threatens they go to NOAA sites  not to you...


----------



## jc456 (Jul 26, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Surface temperature each decade since 1880 compared to the twentieth-century (1901-2000) average (dashed line at zero). Each of the last three decades was the warmest on record at the time, and each was warmer than the last. Data courtesy of NOAA’s National Climatic Data Center.


Bullshit chart. Been telling you almost daily. They admit it. And you keep posting it as valid.total fail!


----------



## jc456 (Jul 26, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > It's still a total bullshit chart
> ...


And you've been told over and over again


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 26, 2015)

jc456 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > Surface temperature each decade since 1880 compared to the twentieth-century (1901-2000) average (dashed line at zero). Each of the last three decades was the warmest on record at the time, and each was warmer than the last. Data courtesy of NOAA’s National Climatic Data Center.
> ...


you keep calling it bll shit but provide no other supporting evidence...you are another nobody....let me see trust NOAA or trust you or the other dummy LOL tough choice LOL


----------



## jc456 (Jul 26, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...


Dude, they own the raw data. I've been asking for it. You know right?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 26, 2015)

Yearly global ocean heat content compared to the 1958-65 average (dashed line at zero) for the past four decades for different layers of the ocean: from the surface to depths of 300 meters (grey) and 700 meters (blue), and total depth down to 2,000 meters (purple). Surface waters warmed more slowly (line is nearly flat since the mid-2000s) than deeper waters (steep increase). Since the core of the Argo fleet can only dive down to 2,000 meters, the amount of heat going into the deep ocean is unknown. Image adapted from Figure 1 of Balmaseda et al., 2013 (pdf).


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 26, 2015)

*At end of spring 2014, Northern Hemisphere snow cover below average for tenth year in a row*
December 17, 2014
April snow extent was record low across Europe and Asia, and in June, the entire Northern Hemisphere was below average for the tenth year in a row. Spring snow is disappearing even more rapidly than Arctic sea ice in summer.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 26, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Yearly global ocean heat content compared to the 1958-65 average (dashed line at zero) for the past four decades for different layers of the ocean: from the surface to depths of 300 meters (grey) and 700 meters (blue), and total depth down to 2,000 meters (purple). Surface waters warmed more slowly (line is nearly flat since the mid-2000s) than deeper waters (steep increase). Since the core of the Argo fleet can only dive down to 2,000 meters, the amount of heat going into the deep ocean is unknown. Image adapted from Figure 1 of Balmaseda et al., 2013 (pdf).




Newer!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 26, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > It's still a total bullshit chart
> ...





TyroneSlothrop said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > It's still a total bullshit chart
> ...



Wahhhh Wahhh Wahhh.

The NOAA is defrauding you and you're an eager patsy

The Chart is total crap, fake, a fugazi.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 26, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...




So you hate people that are educated in the field and spend their lives seeking to advance our knowledge? Right??? How are they defrauding you??? You really think we'd be a world power without investing in science. Hahaha,,,sounds like what the isis is doing.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 26, 2015)

Matthew said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...



Matty, how is CO2 heating the Sun, you never specified that.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 26, 2015)

Matthew said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...


I hate people who are lying. And that is what is happening. Again,, they admit it. Why don't you go read about it. They've hypnotized you. That makes you a fool!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 26, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Yearly global ocean heat content compared to the 1958-65 average (dashed line at zero) for the past four decades for different layers of the ocean: from the surface to depths of 300 meters (grey) and 700 meters (blue), and total depth down to 2,000 meters (purple). Surface waters warmed more slowly (line is nearly flat since the mid-2000s) than deeper waters (steep increase). Since the core of the Argo fleet can only dive down to 2,000 meters, the amount of heat going into the deep ocean is unknown. Image adapted from Figure 1 of Balmaseda et al., 2013 (pdf).



Yeah, you want to walk us through the math of how it's at all possible under the laws of physics that a wisp of CO2 is "Heating the oceans" you Rube, you tard, you sucker


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 26, 2015)

Matt, come on, Matt, all that money spent on Climate research, tell us how a wisp of CO2 heats the oceans


----------



## jc456 (Jul 26, 2015)

Just once, I wish you'd back your story. To date,   Fail!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 26, 2015)

jc456 said:


> I hate people who are lying. And that is what is happening. Again,, they admit it. Why don't you go read about it. They've hypnotized you. That makes you a fool!



You are lying or an unhinged nut bag...


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 26, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...




It doesn't...Co2 is a greenhouse gas that traps Ir radiation from going into space! I never said that it had anything to do with the sun. lol


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 26, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Matt, come on, Matt, all that money spent on Climate research, tell us how a wisp of CO2 heats the oceans



*
Read up on the green house effect*. If you believe the suns solar input is causing it then please show me the HUGE increase in solar energy!!!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 26, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > Yearly global ocean heat content compared to the 1958-65 average (dashed line at zero) for the past four decades for different layers of the ocean: from the surface to depths of 300 meters (grey) and 700 meters (blue), and total depth down to 2,000 meters (purple). Surface waters warmed more slowly (line is nearly flat since the mid-2000s) than deeper waters (steep increase). Since the core of the Argo fleet can only dive down to 2,000 meters, the amount of heat going into the deep ocean is unknown. Image adapted from Figure 1 of Balmaseda et al., 2013 (pdf).
> ...




Green house effect sucker that is backed by at least 3 equations of physics!!! Water takes up most of the energy in the same way as it takes it a hell of a lot longer for it to cool or warm then the land.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 26, 2015)

Matthew said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Matt, come on, Matt, all that money spent on Climate research, tell us how a wisp of CO2 heats the oceans
> ...



Matt, it takes 4 times the energy to heat water than it does air. The CO2 wasn't warming the air for 2 decades, so you guys decided to double down, actually quadruple down on a losing bet and now say the ocean ate your global warming.

It's a fucking fraud


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 26, 2015)

Matthew said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > Yearly global ocean heat content compared to the 1958-65 average (dashed line at zero) for the past four decades for different layers of the ocean: from the surface to depths of 300 meters (grey) and 700 meters (blue), and total depth down to 2,000 meters (purple). Surface waters warmed more slowly (line is nearly flat since the mid-2000s) than deeper waters (steep increase). Since the core of the Argo fleet can only dive down to 2,000 meters, the amount of heat going into the deep ocean is unknown. Image adapted from Figure 1 of Balmaseda et al., 2013 (pdf).
> ...



Cheng Et Al.. is more of the same adjusted bull shit without justification. They too the 0.0033deg c rise that NOAA and NODC twisted out of the data and they added almost double to the already over cooked data..  Love how these people keep torturing the data to get them to meet their failed models..  IF the model fails... fuck with the data until it matches the model...


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 26, 2015)

Matthew said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...



Tell me, what equation in physics allows you to push heat deep into the ocean with 14-16um IR ?  Last time I checked IR was incapable of penetrating its wavelength in depth.  So it is incapable of the warming you claim.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 26, 2015)

*  Jerry Brown: California Drought Shows 'Climate Change Is Not a Hoax'  *

The governor has issued new water restrictions that require state residents to cut usage by 25 percent.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 26, 2015)

Billy_Bob said:


> Cheng Et Al.. is more of the same adjusted bull shit without justification. They too the 0.0033deg c rise that NOAA and NODC twisted out of the data and they added almost double to the already over cooked data..  Love how these people keep torturing the data to get them to meet their failed models..  IF the model fails... fuck with the data until it matches the model...



You have the thesis now go out and support it   Get your "real uncooked "data write a paper get it peer reviewed  refute everybody get a Nobel price and just establish how much more scientific you are than all the Scientist ...its simple..


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 26, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *  Jerry Brown: California Drought Shows 'Climate Change Is Not a Hoax'  *
> 
> The governor has issued new water restrictions that require state residents to cut usage by 25 percent.


You actually quoted moonbeam brown?  He couldn't find his ass if he held it in both hands,,  Your appeal to authority shows (especially that fruit cake) how desperate you people are..


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 26, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Cheng Et Al.. is more of the same adjusted bull shit without justification. They too the 0.0033deg c rise that NOAA and NODC twisted out of the data and they added almost double to the already over cooked data..  Love how these people keep torturing the data to get them to meet their failed models..  IF the model fails... fuck with the data until it matches the model...
> ...



Why dont you justify their adjustments...


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 27, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Cheng Et Al.. is more of the same adjusted bull shit without justification. They too the 0.0033deg c rise that NOAA and NODC twisted out of the data and they added almost double to the already over cooked data..  Love how these people keep torturing the data to get them to meet their failed models..  IF the model fails... fuck with the data until it matches the model...
> ...





s0n.....equating drought to climate change is makey-uppey science. Only matrix zombies buy the drought/climate change thing.

Drought is up some years.........down some years. Like tis been since the beginning of time.

Historical drought maps posted within this thread make it very clear............linking drought to climate change is ghey.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 27, 2015)

Billy_Bob said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > *  Jerry Brown: California Drought Shows 'Climate Change Is Not a Hoax'  *
> ...


"Moonbeam" though has California humming with huge state budget surplus ...how is Kansas doing LOL and Mississippi...LOl


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 27, 2015)

[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/Drought-Maps-1896-2012.png.html]
	
[/URL]



[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/mustang-burnout-o.gif.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 27, 2015)

[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/duh.gif.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 27, 2015)

*We already know that you anti Science detached from reality climate truther know more than all the leading scientist we know that.. my question is how come you all do not write a paper with your data , get it peer reviewed and win the Nobel prize...you all are truly the all time stupid narcissistic morons of the Right wing ...Do try to re attach to reality...*


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 27, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...





State of California Debt Clock


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 27, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *We already know that you anti Science detached from reality climate truther know more than all the leading scientist we know that.. my question is how come you all do not write a paper with your data , get it peer reviewed and win the Nobel prize...you all are truly the all time stupid narcissistic morons of the Right wing ...Do try to re attach to reality...*






nobody cares about the sciecne asshole.......................


[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/pew-report-climate-change.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 27, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> nobody cares about the sciecne asshole.......................


Go Fk yourself shit for brains this is what educated people say...you are just a garden variety entitled wing nut 

Confidence Ranges
Researchers do not expect their models to reproduce weather events or El Niño phases exactly when they happened in real life. They do expect the models to capture how the whole system behaves over long periods of time. For example, in 1998 there was a powerful El Niño, when the equatorial Pacific Ocean warms (we're in another one of that scale now). A simulation wouldn't necessarily reproduce an El Niño in 1998, but it should produce a realistic number of them over the course of many years.
The temperature lines represent the average of the model’s estimates. The uncertainty bands illustrate the outer range of reasonable estimates.
In short, the temperature lines in the modeled results might not line up exactly with observations. For any year, 95% of the simulations with that forcing will lie inside the band.
Data
The raw observational and model data can be downloaded here:
Observed land-ocean temperature
Responses to climate forcings
850 year Preindustrial control experiment


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 27, 2015)

S
Greenland Thaw


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 27, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > nobody cares about the sciecne asshole.......................
> ...




lmao...........s0n...........20 years of bomb throwing fuckery has yielded progressives dick in terms of renewable energy. As such.........the science isn't mattering for dick. Too, its going to remain that way for decades still..........well.........at least according to the Obama EIA projections graphs. Solar is now...........ready for this.............providing a whopping 0.2% of our electricity needs.

The AGW k00ks just keep on throwing up "their" science, which obviously isn't mattering. In fact, in 2015, this shit is nothing but an internet hobby!!


[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/funny-chinese-bouncers-animated.gif.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 27, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> S
> Greenland Thaw





Show us where it is mattering s0n......links please!!!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 27, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > S
> ...


You are a moron link to your science shit for brains ...you are just another white man who thinks he is special...you are a moron


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 27, 2015)

[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/EIA-annual-outlook-2011-2040_1.png.html]
	
[/URL]


who's not winning??

Obama graph displays the exact same thing s0n!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 27, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...






perhaps...............but winning!!!!


[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/593fd13e-7ca9-41df-9875-c0b16e2db00e_2.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 27, 2015)

So where's that link asshole???


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 27, 2015)

winning LOl what an asshole ...what did you white win here LOl can you white explain?









Climate Science InsideClimate News

*The scientific community is certain with near unanimity that man-made global warming is disrupting Earth’s climate* and that remedies are urgently needed. But public opinion and political rhetoric do not mirror the prevailing scientific consensus. We report here on continuing climate research and the controversies which surround the *empirical findings.*


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 27, 2015)

Why do I love this forum Billy?

Because I laugh my balls off in here watching progressive heads explode


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 27, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> So where's that link asshole???


Fk you smegma breath....link to your sources* as I am linking *come on throw in some Lord Mockton  for giggles...come on  link to denialist sources......lil fella


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 27, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> Why do I love this forum Billy?
> 
> Because I laugh my balls off in here watching progressive heads explode


Yeah I find it liberating to eviscerate wing nuts ....to get them to declare victory like you just did...once you do that I know you are cooked...


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 27, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> winning LOl what an asshole ...what did you white win here LOl can you white explain?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If you believe it why are you still using your oil based plastic computer or cell phone, you are part of the problem.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 27, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> winning LOl what an asshole ...what did you white win here LOl can you white explain?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




= internet banter award!!!!

Meanwhile...........in the read world >>> http://cnsnews.com/news/article/terence-p-jeffrey/solar-provides-02-electric-supply-002-Obama


[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/tokyo-4-festival-p-072_3.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 27, 2015)

*Stubborn on Climate, Texas Pays Price*


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 27, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


>


that is your scientific post ....no wonder........


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 27, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> winning LOl what an asshole ...what did you white win here LOl can you white explain?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Total bullshit article lime your fake chart. It's only the AGWCult that's in near perfect accord, the rest of the scientific community, not so much.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 27, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> View attachment 45759
> *Stubborn on Climate, Texas Pays Price*



What a rube!

It rained in Texas, therefore global warming.

Lol


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 27, 2015)

Hey Frank...........two years and still none of these cheesedicks can post up a single link showing us where the science is mattering!!!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 27, 2015)

*S & P Issues Climate Risk Report*

Wall Street’s business is to quantify risk. Standard & Poor’s issues a new report titled “Climate Change Will Likely Test The Resilience Of Corporates’ Creditworthiness To Natural Catastrophes” “It’s unlikely that any company on its own can take adequate risk measures or purchase sufficient insurance to protect itself in the event of extreme natural catastrophes. […]


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 27, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey Frank...........two years and still none of these cheesedicks can post up a single link showing us where the science is mattering!!!


throw up a link to anything you got lil fella....


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 27, 2015)

*2014 warmest year on record: Will 2015 top it? (+video)*



Preliminary estimates indicate that 2014 was a record-breaker, despite the lack of an El Niño and a slowdown in the pace of warming during the first part of the 21st century.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 27, 2015)

[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/Assholes.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]



[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/laugh_1.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 27, 2015)

winning what ?...........Science is not politics science does not take into account opinions............


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 27, 2015)

Er, the ocean ate my global warming


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 27, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> winning what ?...........Science is not politics science does not take into account opinions............




s0n....let me 'splain it to ya..........

The science means dick if it is having zero impact on public policy in terms of energy. All over the world the politics are dictating how much impact the hoax science is having!! So actually, its ALL about politics. Climate science, in 2015, is nothing more than a school of thought in the field of science..........its impressing nobody.......not in the real world. Not outside the realm of theory. The last 20 years of bomb throwing hasn't yielded anything for the AGW climate crusaders. This thread has about 4 billion links to support the pronounced level of lose for the AGW k00ks.

When might that change?

If we see people water skiing on Lake Superior in bikini's in the middle of January for 3 weeks!!!


Otherwise............nobody is giving a rats ass. Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too much other stuff on their minds.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 27, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> winning LOl what an asshole ...what did you white win here LOl can you white explain?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those models are empirical findings to those fools..  You really should read closer.  then you might find out that EMPIRICAL EVIDENCE IS NOT DERIVED FROM A MODEL.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 27, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *S & P Issues Climate Risk Report*
> 
> Wall Street’s business is to quantify risk. Standard & Poor’s issues a new report titled “Climate Change Will Likely Test The Resilience Of Corporates’ Creditworthiness To Natural Catastrophes” “It’s unlikely that any company on its own can take adequate risk measures or purchase sufficient insurance to protect itself in the event of extreme natural catastrophes. […]



Money grubbers... LOL   My God man, Anything to jack up insurance rates as real risk rates plummet...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 27, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> The science means dick if it is having zero impact on public policy in terms of energy. All over the world the politics are dictating how much impact the hoax science is having!! So actually, its ALL about politics. Climate science, in 2015, is nothing more than a school of thought in the field of science..........its impressing nobody.......not in the real world. Not outside the realm of theory.


*OK Einstein sure its having no impact*
*The 2015 international agreement - European Commission*
UN negotiations are under way to develop a new international climate change agreement that* will cover all countries.*





The new agreement will be adopted at the Paris climate conference in December 2015 and implemented from 2020. It will take the form of a protocol, another legal instrument or 'an agreed outcome with legal force', and will be applicable to all Parties. It is being negotiated through a process known as the Durban Platform for Enhanced Action (ADP).

*EU vision for the new agreement*
The European Commission has set out the EU's vision for a new agreement that will, through collective commitments based on scientific evidence, put the world on track to reduce global emissions by at least 60% below 2010 levels by 2050.

The EU wants Paris to deliver a robust international agreement that fulfills the following key criteria. It must:


*create a common legal framework that applies to all countries*
*include clear, fair and ambitious targets for all countries based on evolving global economic and national circumstances*
*regularly review and strengthen countries' targets in light of the below 2 degrees goal*
*hold all countries accountable – to each other and to the public – for meeting their targets*
The EU's contribution to the new agreement will be a *binding, economy-wide, domestic greenhouse gas emissions reduction target of at least 40% by 2030.*


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 27, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > The science means dick if it is having zero impact on public policy in terms of energy. All over the world the politics are dictating how much impact the hoax science is having!! So actually, its ALL about politics. Climate science, in 2015, is nothing more than a school of thought in the field of science..........its impressing nobody.......not in the real world. Not outside the realm of theory.
> ...



UN's IPCC is on record telling us that they're using "Climate Change" to redistribute wealth.

You got duped


----------



## jc456 (Jul 27, 2015)

Billy_Bob said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


he can't, he doesn't know what they're doing, he just accepts them because they are his gawds.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 27, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *We already know that you anti Science detached from reality climate truther know more than all the leading scientist we know that.. my question is how come you all do not write a paper with your data , get it peer reviewed and win the Nobel prize...you all are truly the all time stupid narcissistic morons of the Right wing ...Do try to re attach to reality...*


why do we need to do that?  again, all were asking for is the rationale for your genius' work on fudging datasets.  Why can't the public see the rationale?  What is it they are afraid of?  Or is that it, we are all right and they know it and advertising their work is a gotcha for them?  LOL  BTW, let's say hypothetically we would do what you ask, who would our peers be?  Think about what you're asking.  And then after you figured that out, know why we request data as we do.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 27, 2015)

jc456 said:


> ..... fudging datasets.  Why can't the public see the rationale?  What is it they are afraid of?  Or is that it, we are all right and they know it and advertising their work is a gotcha for them?  LOL  BTW, let's say hypothetically we would do what you ask, who would our peers be?  Think about what you're asking.  And then after you figured that out, know why we request data as we do.



No one pays attention to you mumbo jumbo peddlers ...policy is being shaped by science not stale Right wing anti Science  talking points like what you offer...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 27, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...


You want me to what ...accept your word instead of science ?.,.. I have no respect for your intellect...None


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 27, 2015)

July 23 2015
*The Earth is hotter this Year than any since Records began*
By Kanya D'Almeida | (Inter Press Service) | - - UNITED NATIONS (IPS) - According to new data released by the U.S. National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration (NOAA) Tuesday, globally averaged temperatures…


----------



## jc456 (Jul 27, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> July 23 2015
> *The Earth is hotter this Year than any since Records began*
> By Kanya D'Almeida | (Inter Press Service) | - - UNITED NATIONS (IPS) - According to new data released by the U.S. National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration (NOAA) Tuesday, globally averaged temperatures…


ah, no it isn't.  And you can't prove it so that is nothing but someone advertizing.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 27, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > ..... fudging datasets.  Why can't the public see the rationale?  What is it they are afraid of?  Or is that it, we are all right and they know it and advertising their work is a gotcha for them?  LOL  BTW, let's say hypothetically we would do what you ask, who would our peers be?  Think about what you're asking.  And then after you figured that out, know why we request data as we do.
> ...


wasn't it you telling us to write a paper and have it peer reviewed?  Wasn't that you?  So are you afraid of us, is that what you're now saying.  Stepping back from your original post?

BTW, do you have the rationale for the adjustments and faked data?  Is it actually public knowledge why they make the adjustments and faked temperature sets they do?  How about for once you answer a fking question..  Or, are you a one way only nutter.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 27, 2015)

jc456 said:


> wasn't it you telling us to write a paper and have it peer reviewed?  Wasn't that you?  So are you afraid of us, is that what you're now saying.  Stepping back from your original post?


I am laughing at you there is no way a numb nuts dummy like you could write a paper that would pass muster in middle school...your writing a paper would be as likely as giving a monkey a typewriter and having it turn out the simian writes a scientific paper.......


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 27, 2015)

*Record highs increase likelihood that 2015 will also be the warmest year recorded.*

Last month was the hottest June on record by a wide margin, *Japan Meteorological Agency* said, increasing the likelihood that 2015 will also be the warmest.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 27, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Record highs increase likelihood that 2015 will also be the warmest year recorded.*
> 
> Last month was the hottest June on record by a wide margin, *Japan Meteorological Agency* said, increasing the likelihood that 2015 will also be the warmest.


ROFL dumb ass.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 27, 2015)

Yeah, those ocean records from 50 years ago were so fucking accurate. Hottest Year EVAH!!!

The AGWCult makes Bernie Madoff look like a Cub Scout


----------



## jc456 (Jul 27, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > wasn't it you telling us to write a paper and have it peer reviewed?  Wasn't that you?  So are you afraid of us, is that what you're now saying.  Stepping back from your original post?
> ...


again, dude, you miss the entire point.  Now why would I think someone who can't think, would get the point, and didn't for his own post.  Dude you're hilarious.  If I wrote a paper and I put it up for my peer review, it would be my peers you fool. Why would I go to the good old boys club, they aren't my peer.  I've told you that, you've told me that.  So my peer group would be different.  wow. just wow.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 27, 2015)

nobody cares about .2 - .3 degrees!!

How much climate legislation in the US since 2007?

That would be..............*zErO



*
Still waiting for this bozo to show people where the science is mattering in the real world??


Yep ahhhhhh ( takes toke on ciggy in classic Denis Leary style   ).

Links please..................


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 27, 2015)

Hey.....to my skeptic pals in here...........don't discourage this meathead. I want him in here all the time if possible!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 27, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


>




Skeptical (John the liar Cook) Science..  LOL a shit blog posted fabricated shit... No wonder you wouldn't post an attribution.. The big tip off is that UAH and RSS do not track with the much adjusted land/ocean data sets..  You fucking moron... Its faked crap.. Feigning that they match to try and give yourself credit as being right ....Deception is your game you lying scumbag!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 27, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> View attachment 45759
> *Stubborn on Climate, Texas Pays Price*



Poor little left wit drone.... Trying to say that cyclical flooding that happens periodically in Texas is some how man caused...  get off your fucking LYING!  Every god dam thing to you fools is caused by man... You really are a left wit fucking moron..


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 28, 2015)

Billy_Bob said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 45759
> ...


*  Environment  *
*  Florida leads nation in property at risk from climate change  *


A new study by the Risky Business Project paints a grim picture of Florida’s economy if industries fail to take seriously the *risks from climate change.*

While projections for rising seas are not new, for the first time researchers tried to quantify the economic *damage wrought by climate change *by better understanding the risks to business and a rebounding economy. Growth in manufacturing and energy production have created a mini boom in the *Southeast and Texas,* the report said. But *climate change* threatens to undo that progress and cause widespread damage to the region’s economic pillars: manufacturing, agriculture and energy.

For Florida, the blows are significant and not only for property. Higher temperatures and rising seas could slow labor productivity, stress the energy industry and dry up cash pumped into the state by tourists.


Read more here: Florida leads nation in property at risk from climate change Miami Herald


----------



## SSDD (Jul 28, 2015)

Lots of coulds..and mights there....nothing real though.  How much damage has sea level increase caused in florida since the 1600's?  According to the climate science establishment...how much has sea level increased in florida since the 1600's.  Here is a recent photo of the Castillo de San Marcos in Saint Augustine Fl..






Here is one taken in 1875...sea level looks pretty much unchanged since then.






Sure sea level is rising...it has been for thousands of years...the present sea level rise is nothing new and quite a bit slower than it has been as recently as the middle of the 20th century.  Alarmism is bunk.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 28, 2015)

SSDD said:


> Lots of coulds..and mights there....nothing real though.  How much damage has sea level increase caused in florida since the 1600's?  According to the climate science establishment...how much has sea level increased in florida since the 1600's.  Here is a recent photo of the Castillo de San Marcos in Saint Augustine Fl..
> Here is one taken in 1875...sea level looks pretty much unchanged since then.
> Sure sea level is rising...it has been for thousands of years...the present sea level rise is nothing new and quite a bit slower than it has been as recently as the middle of the 20th century.  Alarmism is bunk.


*You are bunk*
*Sea Rise Slowly Swallowing St. Augustine, America's Oldest .*
*May 12, 2015 *-_Sea _level rise is threatening to swallow_ St_._Augustine_, Florida. ..._Rising sea levels_ are endangering America's oldest city located in the state of Florida. .... others through the state's routine _beach_-nourishment and water-monitoring programs. ... supply, are _threatened_by infusions of saltwater from rising seas.
*Reuters - Water s edge the crisis of rising sea levels*
Part 1: A Reuters analysis finds that flooding is increasing along much of the nation’s coastline, forcing many communities into costly, controversial struggles with a relentless foe.
Reuters gathered more than 25 million hourly readings fromNational Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration tide gauges at nearly 70 sites on the Atlantic, Gulf and Pacific coasts and compared them to flood thresholds documented by the National Weather Service.

The analysis was then narrowed to include only the 25 gauges with data spanning at least five decades. It showed that during that period, the average number of days a year that tidal waters reached or exceeded flood thresholds increased at all but two sites and tripled at more than half of the locations.





*ABOUT THE ANALYSIS*




Since 2001, water has reached flood levels an average of 20 days or more a year in Annapolis, Maryland; Wilmington, North Carolina; Washington, D.C.; Atlantic City, New Jersey; Sandy Hook, New Jersey; and Charleston, South Carolina. Before 1971, none of these locations averaged more than five days a year. Annapolis had the highest average number of days a year above flood threshold since 2001, at 34. On the Delmarva Peninsula, the annual average tripled to 18 days at the Lewes, Delaware, tide gauge.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 28, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> SSDD said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of coulds..and mights there....nothing real though.  How much damage has sea level increase caused in florida since the 1600's?  According to the climate science establishment...how much has sea level increased in florida since the 1600's.  Here is a recent photo of the Castillo de San Marcos in Saint Augustine Fl..
> ...


Moron.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 28, 2015)

RKMBrown said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > SSDD said:
> ...




Why? Explain why they're wrong??? Just calling someone a moron for posting official information makes you look bad.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 28, 2015)

Matthew said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...


There's a reason we have flood zones.  ITS BECAUSE WE HAVE FLOODS.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 28, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> SSDD said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of coulds..and mights there....nothing real though.  How much damage has sea level increase caused in florida since the 1600's?  According to the climate science establishment...how much has sea level increased in florida since the 1600's.  Here is a recent photo of the Castillo de San Marcos in Saint Augustine Fl..
> ...


ahem........................... and then there is this....

Credit the St. Augustine Record.. here read through this link:...Letter Sea levels in Florida are not rising StAugustine.com

Abstract:
"The good news: the sea-level in Florida is NOT rising, and our beaches have not been flooded out. A June 24, 2012 article in “Nature Climate Change” by climate scientists (Sallenger Jr, Doran, & Howd) using readings from hundreds of tide gauges over 60 years finds zero measurable sea-level increase for the entire Florida Atlantic coast."

pure magic is what you all have, smoke and mirrors and the trick's been exposed.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 28, 2015)

RKMBrown said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


I have a cottage on the chain of lakes in northern Illinois and I have to have flood insurance to own the property.  flood zones are all over the country.  the naivety of these lefties is truly amazing.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 28, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Abstract:
> "The good news: the sea-level in Florida is NOT rising, and our beaches have not been flooded out. A June 24, 2012 article in “Nature Climate Change” by climate scientists (Sallenger Jr, Doran, & Howd) using readings from hundreds of tide gauges over 60 years finds zero measurable sea-level increase for the entire Florida Atlantic coast."
> .


*
First of all its not an abstract its an excerpt from a letter to the editor...an "abstract" is the summary of findings in an article...the writer of that letter was confused or lying *
*Sea-Level Rise Accelerating on U.S. Atlantic Coast*
By Melanie Gade
Sept. / Oct. 2012





Rates of sea-level rise are increasing 3 to 4 times faster along parts of the U.S. Atlantic coast than globally, according to a U.S. Geological Survey (USGS) report published in_ *Nature Climate Change*_* in June 2012 *by*Asbury (Abby) Sallenger*,*Kara Doran*, and*Peter Howd*.

Although global sea level has been projected to rise about 1 meter (3 feet) or more by the end of the 21st century, *it will not climb at the same rate everywhere*. Differences in land movements, strength of ocean currents, water temperatures, and salinity can cause regional and local highs and lows in sea level.

“Cities in the hotspot, such as Norfolk, New York, and Boston, already experience damaging floods during relatively low intensity storms,” said*Abby Sallenger*, USGS oceanographer and project lead. “Ongoing accelerated sea-level rise in the hotspot will make coastal cities and surrounding areas increasingly vulnerable to flooding by adding to the height that storm surge and breaking waves reach on the coast.”

To determine accelerations of sea-level rise, USGS scientists analyzed tide-gauge data throughout much of North America in a way that removed long-term (linear) trends associated with vertical land movements. This analysis allowed them to focus on recent changes in rates of sea-level rise, caused, for example, by changes in ocean circulation.

The full citation for the report is:

Sallenger, A.H., Jr., Doran, K.S., and Howd, P.A., 2012, Hotspot of accelerated sea-level rise on the Atlantic coast of North America:_Nature Climate Change_, published online June 24, 2012, doi:10.1038/nclimate1597 [http://dx.doi.org/10.1038/nclimate1597].


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 28, 2015)

*Buffett is lending his name and deep pockets to the battle against climate change. Berkshire Hathaway Energy on Monday joined a dozen major U.S. businesses at the White House in calling for robust act* ... (Omaha World Herald)


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 28, 2015)

Cold front brings rare July snow to Northern Rockies - Yahoo News Canada

Hey JC.....snowing today in Idaho!!!

Yuk..........yuk............


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 28, 2015)

*Global Warming Ranks Dead Last As An American Priority*
 1844 // 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*comment:* 12 //   

  //   Font Size - Increase / Decrease / Reset 

Barack Obama, are you paying attention? The American people ranked the global warming hoax dead last on its list of concerns, even below "Trade Policy" and "Moral Decline".
No Longer Supported
In a Pew Research study (dated January 25, 2010) only 28% of American's believed that global warming should even be a budget priority. That is 10% points lower than what it was just 4 years ago, and this was before some of the recent fraud and corruption allegations against certain climate change scientists and the scandals at the U.N.


Global Warming Ranks Dead Last As An American Priority - Global Warming Hoax




Because only hysterical nutters get aghast over a graph like this >>>

[URL='http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/clip_image011_thumb.jpg.html']
	
[/URL]

Most people shrug their shoulders and say, "meh".


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 28, 2015)

Winning is* controlling the government and killing coal!* Obama and soon Hillary clinton are winning!

Whining on a message board isn't winning!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 28, 2015)

RKMBrown said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Did you earn a degree in science? If not then your post doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 28, 2015)

RKMBrown said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



The dumb ass posts this crap with Mathew applauding showing both of their ignorance.  Natural variation is wonderful thing that they DENY, Every single Tyroneshoelaces posts is about natural variation events that they are tying like hell about to attach to man made cause.  But history and empirical evidence show them fools, frauds, and liars..

The SUN is now leaving the up side of its 360 year cycle. everything sen the last 160 or so years has been the warming side of an active sun. But now we go down the cooling side of an inactive sun.  This El Nino (a natural event) is their last hope (except for making up and lying about data) now that the people are seeing the harsh winters  and long frozen winters return.  The southern hemisphere has already changed and now the northern hemisphere is following. the Lower Hudson bay had freezing temperatures in July, First time in over 90 years and the Canadians are concerned as a warm up is not foreseen by their modeling for the rest of the season...


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 28, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Buffett is lending his name and deep pockets to the battle against climate change. Berkshire Hathaway Energy on Monday joined a dozen major U.S. businesses at the White House in calling for robust act* ... (Omaha World Herald)





Matthew said:


> Winning is* controlling the government and killing coal!* Obama and soon Hillary clinton are winning!
> 
> Whining on a message board isn't winning!



Too funny; Warren Buffet owns several coal mines in his outer companies, not closely tied to his others and is making millions off them and the rail roads who carry it...  Your such a fucking tool.. you cant even look beyond your blinders to see your being lied too by your handlers...  US coal production is stable and when you left wits lose the white house we will get our country back..



skookerasbil said:


> *Global Warming Ranks Dead Last As An American Priority*
> 1844 //
> 
> 
> ...



When you overlay a 360 year sign wave over top your graph, the 360 year solar cycle is clearly in play..





But the morons refuse to see it... The pause was the top of the cycle and we have been cooling now for over 12 years..


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 28, 2015)

> *Conclusion*
> 
> The picture of global temperature and its drivers as presented by the IPCC and the computer climate models is one in which CO2 has been the dominant factor since the start of the industrial age and other factors have had minimal impact. In order to support this picture, the IPCC has sought to portray CO2 as having been an important driver of global temperature in the past.
> 
> The idea that CO2 has been an important driver of global temperature is not supported by the evidence from the MWP and LIA (905 to 1977).








Well this is a major AGW killer...  A scientist has done the math for CO2 and its correlation to the MWP and LIA and it fails..  The models fail to show how these two periods occurred with constant CO2 levels. They infact disprove CO2 is driving anything...  Nut Sack kick with steel toed boots...

Source


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 29, 2015)

Billy..........JC..........hey, its good to have a new AGW OCD sucker in here!!!

Just posted this as a new thread..........NOAA fraud.........50% of the temperature data is rigged!!!!

Mind-Blowing Temperature Fraud At NOAA Real Science



ghey


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 29, 2015)

Billy_Bob said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > *Buffett is lending his name and deep pockets to the battle against climate change. Berkshire Hathaway Energy on Monday joined a dozen major U.S. businesses at the White House in calling for robust act* ... (Omaha World Herald)
> ...




sIcK.......great post bro.........


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 29, 2015)

Matthew said:


> Winning is* controlling the government and killing coal!* Obama and soon Hillary clinton are winning!
> 
> Whining on a message board isn't winning!






LOL..........you're a k00k my friend. Ive posted up graphs in here that nuke the whole coal thing progressives like to portray as fact......in fact, some in the most recent pages of this thread. Coal still king and will be for decades.........and in India and China.............shit, they are just getting started over there. Billions of tones will be minded as we move through this century.

Renewables?

By 2050, will still be a fringe energy source!!!! Even the Obama EIA concurs!!!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 29, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Winning is* controlling the government and killing coal!* Obama and soon Hillary clinton are winning!
> ...


*You post nothing of any substance...you are a low information low intelligence anti science nut bag...its what you do*

*The smart money says *
*Investors Will Take A Hit From Climate Change Says Mercer Report - Forbes*
Your investment portfolio could suffer in coming years, thanks to climate change — and it’s not going to take 50 years to happen. That’s the take-home message of arecent report from Mercer, based on a collaboration with 16 large international investment groups and extensive financial forecasts. To put it even more bluntly: ignoring the reality of climate change could hit many investors hard within the next 10 years.

To account for uncertainty in the specifics of climate change predictions, this financial forecast looked at several scenarios: a global average temperature rise of 2º C, 3º C, and 4º C between pre-industrial times and 2050, with the various impacts those would produce. The biggest investment impacts will be in the coal sub-sector, with as much as a 74 percent drop in average annual returns over the next 35 years. That drop will be biggest in the next decade.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 29, 2015)

Matthew said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...


Did you not watch that dumb ass video? ROFL has to be the worst video ever made.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 29, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


 



nut bagging ftw s0n!!!Thread has almost 125,000 "views" and over 4,000 posts. By years end, close to 200,000 views. Threads posted up by the AGW k00ks? Ummm..........go take a look at the first page of this forum!!!

Like nost all progressives, when they are starting to look like jackasses on public forums, you slowly see the anger and misery emerge in the form of mental meltdown posts!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 29, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


 



OK s0n.............whatever you say!!!

But here is a *graph* to make the OCD climate crusading k00ks want to jump a 200 foot cliff. RENIXX is the market for renewable investment...........and check out the line on the graph since 2007!! *Falling like a stone in water!!!!*

A LOL press release on renewable energy from wishful thinkers at the University of Delaware Watts Up With That


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 29, 2015)

*ePiC*


----------



## Abishai100 (Jul 29, 2015)

*Classroom Chicken*

We could encourage young students to think more actively about Earth climate/terrain flowery:

"Write an essay about which season you prefer, summer or autumn, or write an essay about why Australia can be eco-managed as an island."

We can't just sell comic books about *Mr. Freeze* and then be disattached in our classrooms.




Mr. Freeze


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 29, 2015)

Abishai.........hey man........we got a new k00k regular in this thread. Been a hoot around here lately!!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 29, 2015)

Do you think China is reducing its emissions? If so why do you think you're winning?


----------



## kflaux (Jul 29, 2015)

They say the denialists are an endangered species....

...and I now see that this is where most of you hang out........

You know, that 97% figure was mistaken.

No, no, no. You denialist-types were absolutely correct.

It's not 97% of scientists who concur that AGW is happening....


















(wait for it....)























it's 99.8%





The science IS settled. We re 99.8 Sure.
How climate change deniers got it right but very wrong MSNBC


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 29, 2015)

kflaux said:


> They say the denialists are an endangered species....
> 
> ...and I now see that this is where most of you hang out........
> 
> ...



Wow, the AGWCult agrees with the AGWCult.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 29, 2015)

*Germany Just Got 78 Percent Of Its Electricity From Renewable Sources*
by Ari Phillips Jul 29, 2015

The new record exceeds the previous May, 2014 record by as much as 5 percentage points.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 29, 2015)

*13 Giant Companies Just Made Big Climate Pledges*

by Samantha Page Jul 27, 2015

Big-name companies like Coca-Cola, Walmart, Apple, and Google have pledged to tackle climate change.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 29, 2015)

*Hillary Clinton’s Plan To Combat Climate Change With Half-A-Billion Solar Panels*

by Emily Atkin Jul 26, 2015

The Democratic presidential candidate is going all in on renewable energy.


----------



## kflaux (Jul 29, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Wow, the AGWCult agrees with the AGWCult.


That's because you're a very small, and constantly shrinking, minority.

Deal with it.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 29, 2015)

*Global Coal Boom Ends As China — And World — Wakes Up To Reality Of Carbon Pollution*
by Joe Romm Jul 24, 2015

There was a true global renaissance in coal starting around the year 2000, thanks primarily to China. But it is now stalling, thanks again to China.

Who's not winning? Your NOT winning!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 29, 2015)

kflaux said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, the AGWCult agrees with the AGWCult.
> ...



No honey boo boo. You're the ones on the verge of scientific extinction. Your days if altered data to match hokey models are drawing to a close.

No warming for 2 decades so now you're forced to add in imaginary warming from the deep ocean when you have no way of ever showing how this is supposed to work


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 29, 2015)

*Coal’s Slow Demise As A Power Source Leads To Role Reversal With Natural Gas*
by Ari Phillips Jul 14, 2015

"The industry faces a three-pronged assault from low gas prices, an aging fleet, and stringent environmental compliance.”

Coal has want from over 40% to 26%!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 29, 2015)

I See we have a few alarmist spreading their bull shit all over again...







_Al does it again – visits Melbourne during coldest July in 19 years..  Irony is  a wonderful thing.._


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 29, 2015)

kflaux said:


> They say the denialists are an endangered species....
> 
> ...and I now see that this is where most of you hang out........
> 
> ...



I see lying is your forte as well...  MSNBC as a source is like quoting the inquirer.  And now your doubling down on the lies and deceptions.. Did John Cook author this one too? Legates Et Al. shows your shit story to be a huge pile of shit..


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 29, 2015)

Matthew said:


> *13 Giant Companies Just Made Big Climate Pledges*
> 
> by Samantha Page Jul 27, 2015
> 
> Big-name companies like Coca-Cola, Walmart, Apple, and Google have pledged to tackle climate change.


We know about the socialist donors owned by George Soros inc..


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 30, 2015)

Billy_Bob said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > *13 Giant Companies Just Made Big Climate Pledges*
> ...




So most of the biggest corporations on this planet are all owned by George Soros. I find this kind of laughable. lol


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 30, 2015)

Billy_Bob said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > *13 Giant Companies Just Made Big Climate Pledges*
> ...


Don't forget Buffett he is in on it too...its a conspiracy of almost all leading climate scientist, George Soros, Warren Buffett and a host of corporations ....yeah its all a conspiracy...wing nuts and their odd beliefs..


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 30, 2015)

Billy_Bob said:


> We know about the socialist donors owned by George Soros inc..



even the Pentagon is in on  it
*Climate change ‘urgent and growing threat’ to national security: Pentagon*


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 30, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > We know about the socialist donors owned by George Soros inc..
> ...


 The same ones who decided to spend billions on a Nuclear powered airplane?
A Brief History of Nuclear Airplanes Mental Floss


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 30, 2015)

bear513 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...




We've tried everything of course you're against paving our highways...So it doesn't surprise me that you'd be against attempting such a thing.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 30, 2015)

Or an Atomic bazooka? Yea ok....

8 of the Wackiest or Worst Ideas for Nuclear Weapons Mother Jones


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 30, 2015)

*"Rumors of the demise of coal-fired power plants are greatly exaggerated, according to a new report from Moody’s Investor Services."


Coal power is here to stay for now - Fuel Fix


[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/happy_man_laughing_7.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]*




And Im laughing......the response of the AGW k00k is to post up science shit..............


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 30, 2015)

bear513 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


No because that was in the 1950 s at the dawn of the Nuclear age...this is the 21 st century except for the anti science detached from reality "climate truthers"....


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 30, 2015)

*WORLD CLIMATE SUMMIT 2015 | World Climate Ltd*
www.w*climate*.com/world-*climate*-summit-2015/
CONTEXT – UNITED NATIONS_ CLIMATE CHANGE CONFERENCE_COP21 ...* a legally binding global climate agreement to curb carbon emissions, in Paris, ..*.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 30, 2015)

US exports help Germany increase coal pollution - Yahoo Finance


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 30, 2015)

*Climate Change Deniers Banned From Reddit's Science ...
	
*


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 30, 2015)

Matthew said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...


 Against paving high ways?
What the heck you talking about? And you do know asphalt is made out off oil asshat.

Tried everything?

How much you want to spend, how much do you want to disrupt the economy?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 30, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...


 So 65 years latter now you trust the Pentagon making rational decisions and not spend $435 for a hammer? oops that was like 25 years ago

The Pentagon s 435 hammer - The Washington Post


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 30, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Climate Change Deniers Banned From Reddit's Science ...
> 
> *


moron


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 30, 2015)

RKMBrown said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > *Climate Change Deniers Banned From Reddit's Science ...*
> ...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 30, 2015)

bear513 said:


> [
> 
> The Pentagon s 435 hammer - The Washington Post



*I do not trust the Pentagon anymore than you do [LOL] but when its the Pentagon, the bulk of Climate scientist, Universities, think tanks, Meteorological organizations, NASA, NOAA, the UN and the Catholic Pope all saying the same thing I take note of it....I do not go to "Drudge"*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 30, 2015)

The real issue has never been the climate data or science but rather its implied* threat to those who oppose governmental regulation and other restraints to protect the environment and planet.  It is that is behind their increasingly shrill and plaintive denialist positions of climate...the Global Climate change denialist are merely tools ...*
*



*


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 30, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


 lmao the Catholic pope? The same place that said the earth was flat?

Nah my money is on Judith Curry (Galileo) of our time.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 30, 2015)

Btw screaming just makes you look like an ignorant child.

That needs a pacifier

Just saying....


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 30, 2015)

bear513 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


*Yeah except you, being a cultist,. ignore the Pope was at the end of a long list of others which I will reproduce for you in a second..*.my guess is you depend on the expertise of "Drudge" for your opinions LOL
Here is my list [a partial list] of those who agree with my positions...you dismiss the Pentagon and the Pope [ROFLMAO] you got some more to dismiss lol

* the Pentagon, the bulk of Climate scientist, Universities, think tanks, Meteorological organizations, NASA, NOAA, the UN and the Catholic Pope all saying the same thing *

*Do you have a list winger of those who agree with you *


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 30, 2015)

bear513 said:


> Btw screaming just makes you look like an ignorant child.
> 
> That needs a pacifier
> 
> Just saying....


*You edit your crap and I will edit my post thank you wing Nut...your crap makes you look stupid...I am just saying*
*



*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 30, 2015)

Hey dude what is Drudge's opinion...you have some Lord Mockton or maybe some Gateway ............come on bro put down the list of those who agree with you LOL


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 30, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...


 you do know Galileo was right ,they knew the earth was round way before that in Alexander the greats time.

Judith Curry knows her shit and way back in Alexander the greats time they knew the climate changes...

So again my money is on her. 

She is the Galileo of our time so get used to it no censorship Will stop her ..


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 30, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Hey dude what is Drudge's opinion...you have some Lord Mockton or maybe some Gateway ............come on bro put down the list of those who agree with you LOL


 who is drudge?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 30, 2015)

you do know Galileo was right ,they knew the earth was round way before that in Alexander the greats time.

Judith Curry knows her shit and way back in Alexander the greats time they knew the climate changes...

So again my money is on her.

She is the Galileo of our time so get used to it no censorship Will stop her ..[/QUOTE]
Sea level study James Hansen issues dire climate warning.





Monday's new study greatly increases the potential for catastrophic near-term sea level rise. Here, Miami Beach, among the most vulnerable cities to sea level rise in the world.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2015)

kflaux said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, the AGWCult agrees with the AGWCult.
> ...


we are?  post up those figures s0n


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 30, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> you do know Galileo was right ,they knew the earth was round way before that in Alexander the greats time.
> 
> Judith Curry knows her shit and way back in Alexander the greats time they knew the climate changes...
> 
> ...


Sea level study James Hansen issues dire climate warning.





Monday's new study greatly increases the potential for catastrophic near-term sea level rise. Here, Miami Beach, among the most vulnerable cities to sea level rise in the world.[/QUOTE] what the hell dude you getting so upset you don't even know how to use Quotes now?

Ever hear of high tide?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 30, 2015)

Btw like I give a fuck about rich dumb fucks building homes on the beach.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 30, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> The real issue has never been the climate data or science but rather its implied* threat to those who oppose governmental regulation and other restraints to protect the environment and planet.  It is that is behind their increasingly shrill and plaintive denialist positions of climate...the Global Climate change denialist are merely tools ...*
> *
> 
> 
> ...



The lying Mann....


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 30, 2015)

Climate misinformer: Judith Curry - Skeptical Science
	



*Corrections to Curry's Erroneous Comments on OceanHeating*
*Posted on 30 January 2014 by dana1981, Rob Painting*
*Committed to the Cause Pause*

Recently, Georgia Tech climatescientist Judith Curry, along with Texas A&M climatescientist Andrew Dessler, testified before a US Senate committee on the subject of climate change.  While Dessler's testimony was excellent and well-supported by the body of scientific evidence,* Curry's contained a number of errors (i.e. see** the Guardian on global warming attribution,Eli Rabetton Antarctic sea ice, and Tamino on Arctic warming and sea level rise, for starters).*

*Curry's main and most flawed argument was that information in the latest IPCC report should decrease our confidence in human-caused global warming*; an argument she based in large part on the supposed global warming 'pause',*which is itself a fictional creation. * While the warming of average global surface temperatures has slowed (though not nearly as much as previously believed), the overall amount o fheat accumulated by the global climate has not, with over 90 percent being absorbed by the oceans.

A few days after her Senate testimony,Curry took to her blog to dispute these data, essentially *arguing that the amount of heat absorbed by the oceans has also 'paused', *which would then support her arguments.  However, in evaluating the ocean heatcontent data and scientific literature, Curry made a number of mistakes.  This gives us an excellent opportunity to properly evaluate the science on rising ocean heat content and see what it tells us.  The key points are:


The deep oceans are warming rapidly in every data set that measures them (including those referenced by Curry).

Sea levels are rising consistent with rapid ocean warming.

The rate of ocean warming is consistent with the global energy imbalance.

The geographic distribution of ocean warming is consistent with natural variability superimposed on a warming background state forced by the increased greenhouse effect.

The global warming 'pause' is a fictional product of wishful thinking.

Corrections to Curry's Erroneous Comments on Ocean Heating


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 30, 2015)

Billy_Bob said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > The real issue has never been the climate data or science but rather its implied* threat to those who oppose governmental regulation and other restraints to protect the environment and planet.  It is that is behind their increasingly shrill and plaintive denialist positions of climate...the Global Climate change denialist are merely tools ...*
> ...


all you have to do is prove it ...get a Nobel


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2015)

bear513 said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


still no solution offered up by these nut jobs on what they need to do to help their own scenario.  just blah, blah, blah, 'denier' coal is dead, blah, blah, blah.  And yet....... nothing to eliminate what it is they fear coal and oil.  Nadda.  Put up  multiple posts about Germany and the opposite is true.  And, still no solution offered up. Hey warmer jags, at least, if you want to call me an my peers on here 'deniers' offer up your friggin solution to your problem.  Let's hear those fixes to .9 degree C of ocean warming.  Still waiting.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 30, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Climate misinformer: Judith Curry - Skeptical Science
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Zzzzzzzzzz

She has major credentials, why don't you try to dig up some real dirt on her ....


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 30, 2015)

bear513 said:


> Btw like I give a fuck about rich dumb fucks building homes on the beach.


I got your Judith Curry dude the modern Day Galileo [ROFLMAO]





*Why Curry, McIntyre, and Co. are Still Wrong about IPCC Climate Model Accuracy*

_
In short, Curry deferred to McIntyre's and McKitrick's "gut feelings."  This is perhaps not surprising, since[URL='http://judithcurry.com/2013/10/02/spinning-the-climate-model-observation-comparison-part-ii/']she has previously described the duo in glowing terms__:

"Mr. McIntyre, unfortunately for his opponents, happens to combine mathematical genius with a Terminator-like relentlessness. He also found a brilliant partner in Ross McKitrick, an economics professor at the University of Guelph.

Brilliant or not, neither produced a shred of analysis or evidence to support his conspiratorial hypothesis._
[/URL]


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> you do know Galileo was right ,they knew the earth was round way before that in Alexander the greats time.
> 
> Judith Curry knows her shit and way back in Alexander the greats time they knew the climate changes...
> 
> ...


Sea level study James Hansen issues dire climate warning.





Monday's new study greatly increases the potential for catastrophic near-term sea level rise. Here, Miami Beach, among the most vulnerable cities to sea level rise in the world.[/QUOTE]
hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha, more predictions, photos with nothing of fact to ever post up!  Dude, come on did you just come on here yesterday?  What a boob.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2015)

bear513 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > you do know Galileo was right ,they knew the earth was round way before that in Alexander the greats time.
> ...


 what the hell dude you getting so upset you don't even know how to use Quotes now?

Ever hear of high tide?[/QUOTE]
the moon thing they still don't get.  you know, that science thing?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 30, 2015)

bear513 said:


> She has major credentials, why don't you try to dig up some real dirt on her ....



LOL she has major credentials ????

*what about the UN the Pentagon NOAA NASA the Japanese and the UK weather agency  do they have major credentials .*..LOL are you stupid if it comes to credentials those with credentials are overwhelmingly in agreement with my views
*
can you dig up dirt on them ........*


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 30, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Btw like I give a fuck about rich dumb fucks building homes on the beach.
> ...


 Lmao, you remind me of pope Urban VIII and throwing a temper tantrum.... Sure you are not a recreation of him?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 30, 2015)

*Judith Curry abandons science ThinkProgress*

*Lets look closely at Judith Curry "Modern Day Galileo"  *

*She’s really building up quite a history of throwing up vague or demonstrably wrong claims, then running away when shown to be wrong.Hereon the no-feedback climate sensitivity, for example. Gryposaurus took her to taskhereon aerosols and D&A (based partly on comments from Gavin) and found her response lacking.Hereis Eric Steig refuting her absurd claim about the IPCC that “they will tolerate no dissent, and seek to trample and discredit anyone who challenges the IPCC.” Her eventual response (which had to be dragged out of her through repeated challenges that she kept on ducking) was merely to dismiss it as an “anecdote“, even though one single case serves to refutes her claim. Well, I don’t think I got quite such a rapturous response as Eric did, with my attempts to improve the AR4 drafts, but I certainly didn’t get trampled and discredited either – merely made to feel mildly unwelcome, which I find tends to happen when I criticise people outside the IPCC too. But they did change the report in various ways. While I’m not an unalloyed fan of the IPCC process, my experience is not what she describes it as. So make that two anecdotes. Maybe I’m an “insider” too, in her book 

If she ever deigns to address the substantive point on probability, maybe she can let me know, but I’m not holding my breath. Her main tactic seems to be throwing up layers upon layers of an increasing shaky edifice as quickly as possible hoping that no-one will notice that the foundations are collapsing as quickly as people can read.
*


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Judith Curry abandons science ThinkProgress*
> 
> *Lets look closely at Judith Curry "Modern Day Galileo"  *
> 
> ...


dude, where is the link from?  Posting links without giving credit is a no no here.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 30, 2015)

bear513 said:


> [


 Lmao, you remind me of pope Urban VIII and throwing a temper tantrum.... Sure you are not a recreation of him?[/QUOTE]

why don't you skip the part where you comment on me how I am "throwing a temper tantrum" by *countering your nonsense *and go right to declaring victory and  "how you wiped me out"...

*this is a fact...the bulk of credentialed scientist support my views ...you will always have Drudge though ROFLMAO*


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


dude you were beaten a very  long time ago.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > *Judith Curry abandons science ThinkProgress*
> ...


dude don't slip \into the pathetic OK ...at the start of my post is this
*Judith Curry abandons science ThinkProgress*

*if you click on it...its a link...are you drinking this early*


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...


dude, just because it had the name in the link isn't giving them credit.  OMG. Correct the post.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 30, 2015)

dude you were beaten a very  long time ago.[/QUOTE]
If I am beaten a long time ago how is it you got a concussion.*..if I am beaten how come there is going to be a meeting in Paris this year to set policy worldwide as to Global warming*


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> dude you were beaten a very  long time ago.
> If I am beaten a long time ago how is it you got a concussion.*..if I am beaten how come there is going to be a meeting in Paris this year to set policy worldwide as to Global warming*


exactly!!!!!! what happened to science is settled, consensus?  Why?  Because of people like me and my peers in the world.  Germany still buying coal.  You don't get it.  I'm not surprised, but thought I'd rub it in.

Edit: why not for once post a fact??????


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> dude, where is the link from?  Posting links without giving credit is a no no here.



* oh I see you are trying to get a moderator to stop me because you cannot counter*...look at the last two words on the Link...that is the source moron


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 30, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Judith Curry abandons science ThinkProgress*
> 
> *Lets look closely at Judith Curry "Modern Day Galileo"  *
> 
> ...


 Hey Tyrone I got news for your cult, science is "never setteled "

The "debate is not over"

Science is about one thing finding the truth. 

We don't have data ( just adjusted one's) we are to young, way to many variables ....

It will never be setteled for a thousand of years....until we get the data in, it's just speculation, a guessamit 

This is not like the ozone hole


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > dude you were beaten a very  long time ago.
> ...


You are stupid is all...one cannot change the world overnight including changing from coal to something else it has to be a process not a light switch on and off


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> dude, just because it had the name in the link isn't giving them credit.  OMG. Correct the post.



I am not correcting Jack


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 30, 2015)

Hey Tyrone do us a favor and go out side once and a while, I am fishing on my dock right now , waiting for some fish to bite...

Its the same as it was 10 years ago.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 30, 2015)

bear513 said:


> Hey Tyrone do us a favor and go out side once and a while, I am fishing on my dock right now , waiting for some fish to bite...
> 
> Its the same as it was 10 years ago.


I guess if you are fishing all that science went to waste all that research all one has to do is ask you.... Unnnnnnbelievable scientific response for "Judy Curry is modern day Galileo...LOL


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 30, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...


 so you want to play nice now and quit your hyperbole and fear mongering ? What's up you bi polar or just now want to be reasonable?


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > dude, where is the link from?  Posting links without giving credit is a no no here.
> ...


that isn't credit fool.  you need to give them credit.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 30, 2015)

bear513 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


You cannot switch from current methods of energy production to alternatives ...is that somehow a giant revelation to you ?
*
Judith Curry is a modern day Galileo is utter unabashed NONSENSE*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ stop threatening me


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 30, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Tyrone do us a favor and go out side once and a while, I am fishing on my dock right now , waiting for some fish to bite...
> ...


 it scares you don't it? You are bi polar 

Its easy to tell, the cult has you but sometimes you think they are wrong..

Its ok little buddy small steps are big steps, walk outside.... Join us 

Its a gorgeous day ..


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...


it's called plagiarism.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


*Plagiarism would be if I pretended I wrote it*.....anyone reading the post would instantly know the source and also be able to go to the source and check out whether it really says what I posted ...did you get the idea I wrote that piece? if so you are just a moron

pla·gia·rism
ˈplājəˌrizəm/
_noun_

the practice of taking someone else's work or ideas and passing them off as one's own.
synonyms: copying,infringement of copyright,piracy,theft,stealing;
_informal_cribbing
"accusations of plagiarism"


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2015)

bear513 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


quoting skeptical science about Judith Curry.  how funny is that.  John Cook, the cartoonist mocking the brightest climatologist.  And thinking you'd think he was serious.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...


Judith Curry is wing nut


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...


have you given up on the Plagiarism accusation winger?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> quoting skeptical science about Judith Curry.  how funny is that.  John Cook, the cartoonist mocking the brightest climatologist.  And thinking you'd think he was serious.



skeptical science is no Drudge LOl


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 30, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


 if you ever debated her you would crap in your pants and run out of the room,

She is that smart, when she testified in congress she destroyed your cult....and she did it with science.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 30, 2015)

Watch and learn

Professor Judith Curry Blasts Obamas Climate Alar…:


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 30, 2015)

She is going for science Tyrone....

Science is all about questioning the subject.

What you and your cult is doing is taking a blind leap of faith and saying the debate is over

That's a religion.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 30, 2015)

bear513 said:


> [
> if you ever debated her you would crap in your pants and run out of the room,
> 
> She is that smart, when she testified in congress she destroyed your cult....and she did it with science.


I am not a climate scientist so  me debating her on that would be irrelevant
No when she testified in front of Congress she was taken to school afterwards... I already put up a link about her   *James Hansen is more the Galileo than Judith Curry...
somebody explain to the other wing nut that the excerpt I am posting comes from this link ...that I did not write it myself*
*Putting Some Heat on Bush (washingtonpost.com)*

In the University of Iowa speech, Hansen recounted how NASA Administrator Sean O'Keefe told him in a 2003 meeting that he shouldn't talk "about dangerous anthropogenic interference" -- humans' influence on the atmosphere -- "because we do not know enough or have enough evidence for what would constitute dangerous anthropogenic interference."

But Hansen said that scientists know enough to conclude we have reached this danger point and that their efforts to get the word out are being blocked by the administration. "In my more than three decades in government, I have never seen anything approaching the degree to which information flow from scientists to the public has been screened and controlled as it has now,"


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 30, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


 So again hypocrite why are you debating on here?

Lead by example fool... Go run around and live in a tent and hunt buffalo

Get rid of your oil based plastic products

You guys...... Are the biggest hypocrites of them all...

You use plastics every day yet have the balls to say they our killing are planet

What ignorant dumb fucks

And hollier then tho I might add


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > quoting skeptical science about Judith Curry.  how funny is that.  John Cook, the cartoonist mocking the brightest climatologist.  And thinking you'd think he was serious.
> ...


it's worse.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


I called you out.  it's public, my job is done. You don't get it.  your problem.  I'll do it again if you fail to credit the source.  It is a rule in here.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2015)

bear513 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


he doesn't know what to do, he's a lost sheep, they all are.  The warmer nutters got herded into a position with no way out.  it's like arguing with a cornered cat.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 30, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


 


LOL......every climate nutter was falling all over themseves 5 years ago posting up Dr Curry video's and articles. Then she climbed off the alarmist k00k bandwagon  and now they are ALL throwing her ass right under the bus!!!

What more does one need to know than that this climate science crap is clearly a religion. You dont conform to the established nut-ball narrative, its "FUCK YOU.......YOU"RE OUT!!!"


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> [
> I called you out.  it's public, my job is done. You don't get it.  your problem.  I'll do it again if you fail to credit the source.  It is a rule in here.


*I'll take that as yes you have given up on your absurd claim that a post I linked to source  fooled you into thinking I wrote it because you are terminally stupid...*


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Ok Francis!!! credit: movie stripes!!!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> he doesn't know what to do, he's a lost sheep, they all are.  The warmer nutters got herded into a position with no way out.  it's like arguing with a cornered cat.


link to Lord Mockton LOL there is a meeting in Paris to set Global Climate  agenda...*crying anti science denialist not invited*


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 30, 2015)

*"Polls indicate Americans care **less about climate change than pretty much anything**. Even among those of us who are inclined to care about the planet, there's the holy-crap-I-can't-even-deal-with-it factor. It seems too big, too daunting -- and like so much damage is already being done."*


No one cares about climate change Opinion - CNN.com




So much losing.............


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 30, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> What more does one need to know than that this climate science crap is clearly a religion. You dont conform to the established nut-ball narrative, its "FUCK YOU.......YOU"RE OUT!!!"



No if you read what I linked and posted you would know it was *leading Scientist James Hansen who had to resign from Government because the Bush administration would not allow him to speak about Climate change*
...see the Washington post link....


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 30, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> *"Polls indicate Americans care **less about climate change than pretty much anything**. Even among those of us who are inclined to care about the planet, there's the holy-crap-I-can't-even-deal-with-it factor. It seems too big, too daunting -- and like so much damage is already being done."*
> 
> 
> No one cares about climate change Opinion - CNN.com
> ...


those are the same people who believed that Iraq had nuclear weapons


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 30, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > What more does one need to know than that this climate science crap is clearly a religion. You dont conform to the established nut-ball narrative, its "FUCK YOU.......YOU"RE OUT!!!"
> ...


 


Nobody cares about George Bush.........its 2015!!


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...





skookerasbil said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


 Well of course that's what they all do.... Like they did to Galileo 400 hundred years ago....

When he said wait the fuck a minute...

They are wrong


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2015)

oh Tyrone, you still haven't provided the solution to your warming problem.  How are you going to stop the planet from warming?  I'm still waiting.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> oh Tyrone, you still haven't provided the solution to your warming problem.  How are you going to stop the planet from warming?  I'm still waiting.


Look to the Paris conference this year on Global warming policies for the answer.........


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > oh Tyrone, you still haven't provided the solution to your warming problem.  How are you going to stop the planet from warming?  I'm still waiting.
> ...


Then you haven't received it yet?  So right now there is no solution?  how can that be?  the science is settled.  LOL.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


I don't have hic-ups dude.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 30, 2015)

bear513 said:


> [Well of course that's what they all do.... Like they did to Galileo 400 hundred years ago....
> 
> When he said wait the fuck a minute...
> 
> They are wrong


You do not have to go back 400 years for suppression of science...the Bush mis administration practiced that
*Bush administration accused of doctoring scientists' reports ...[*<...-----note this is a link to source]

*Bush administration accused of doctoring scientists' reports on climate change*
*·*Inconvenient conclusions censored, hearing told
*·*Researchers warned not to talk about global warming


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 30, 2015)

RKMBrown said:


> What part of climate do you think is being denied? Where you born a moron or are you being paid to act like one?


the science part


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jul 30, 2015)

Thread cleaned up and multiple infractions handed out.  If you can't discuss the topic civilly then I will remove you from the thread permanently.  Have a nice day.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > What part of climate do you think is being denied? Where you born a moron or are you being paid to act like one?
> ...


what part of the science are you referring to?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 30, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> *"Rumors of the demise of coal-fired power plants are greatly exaggerated, according to a new report from Moody’s Investor Services."
> 
> 
> Coal power is here to stay for now - Fuel Fix
> ...





* China Solar Installations = 7.7 Gigawatts In 1st Half Of 2015 *
*Published on* July 30th, 2015 | _by Joshua S Hill_

Originally published on Solar Love. Official figures from China’s National Energy Administration have shown that the country only installed 7.7 GW of new solar in the first half of 2015. The National Energy Administration (NEA) also [&hellip


This is 3 times as much as we installed.!!!!!




bear513 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...




That's why you elect government that will fire people for being idiots. It used to be called accountability...  And yes, global warming is a serious threat to our nation!  My area is forecasted to be over 105f today.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2015)

Matthew said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > *"Rumors of the demise of coal-fired power plants are greatly exaggerated, according to a new report from Moody’s Investor Services."
> ...


what city?


----------



## westwall (Jul 30, 2015)

Matthew said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > *"Rumors of the demise of coal-fired power plants are greatly exaggerated, according to a new report from Moody’s Investor Services."
> ...










Big whoop.  Show  me a period of summers when it doesn't get hot.  We were just down in Palm Springs.  Temps were in the 115 range.  Guess what, that's normal for them too.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 30, 2015)

Matthew said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > *"Rumors of the demise of coal-fired power plants are greatly exaggerated, according to a new report from Moody’s Investor Services."
> ...




What a joke...They spent three times more money (threw it away) than we did.  Lets look at what they bought.  7.7Gw and less than 23% effective for just 6 hours a  day during summer...  and 14% effective for just 3,7 hours a day in winter..

7.7 * 0.23 = 1.71 Gw for just 6 hours a day.. No storage, means no power at night. Clouds screw with collection as well so the actual number will be LOWER..

7.7 * 0.14 = 1.078Gw for just 3.7 hours a day..  Again,  No storage, means no power at night. Clouds screw with collection as well so the actual number will be LOWER..

These calculations are for GOOD DAYS... Snow, rain, Clouds, dust, you name it will diminish output further... To top it off those coal fired plants are running at idle and burning the same amount of fuel as if they were fully loaded to keep the grid running..  

Nothing gained but massive loss of the tax payer monies..


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...




I moved down to Eugene a few years ago  The offical climate report as of 4:20 was 104 and we have about a hour of warming ahead of us. Hotter then shit. 

And now this isn't normal at all for this area...We're only 4 degrees below the all time record high. We're 20+ degrees above our normal high.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 30, 2015)

Billy_Bob said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...




The big news is the big slow down in coal plant construction.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 30, 2015)

Matthew said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...





Whatever you say s0n!!!


20 big new ones in Germany by 2020!!!

[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/coalfired_1.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]



[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/China%20installed%20capacity%20by%20fuel.png.html]
	
[/URL]






Huge increase in US exports to Germany in past 3 years >>>

[url="http://finance.yahoo.com/news/us-exports-help-germany-increase-041357777.html"]US exports help Germany increase coal pollution - Yahoo Finance[/URL]




[URL='http://[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/India%20energy.gif.html][IMG]http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e305/baldaltima/India%20energy.gif[/IMG][/URL]'][URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/India%20energy.gif.html]
	
[/URL]



w0w.........big slowdown!!!!



[URL='http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/China%20installed%20capacity%20by%20fuel.png.html'][/URL]
[URL='http://[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/coalfired_1.jpg.html][IMG]http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e305/baldaltima/coalfired_1.jpg[/IMG][/URL]'][URL='http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/China%20installed%20capacity%20by%20fuel.png.html'][/URL]
[URL='http://[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/coalfired_1.jpg.html][IMG]http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e305/baldaltima/coalfired_1.jpg[/IMG][/URL]'][URL='http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/China%20installed%20capacity%20by%20fuel.png.html'][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL]


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 30, 2015)

*yep..........BiG sLowDoWn!!!!


[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/eia-energy-demand-to-2035_1.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]*


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 30, 2015)

Only mental cases sit home and obsess about .5 degrees!!!



[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/bomb_thrower2-6-2.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 31, 2015)

Coal needed to keep electricity levels reliable s0ns = more k00k losing.

Without Coal Is The Grid Reliable netnebraska.org


People wont be happy sitting in the dark when renewables fuck up.........


----------



## jc456 (Jul 31, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> Coal needed to keep electricity levels reliable s0ns = more k00k losing.
> 
> Without Coal Is The Grid Reliable netnebraska.org
> 
> ...


sure they will, they will make comments like, I'm so glad I'm freezing my nut sack off and burning candles to see.  burning candles, isn't that special, let's re-add back in the CO2 anyways, using candles. Oh, and burning wood to keep warm.  do these douche bags even get this stuff?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 1, 2015)

*The Mathematics of Carbon Dioxide Part 4*

Excellent articals on climate sensitivity and the math behind CO2.. pretty much lays waste to the IPCC and alarmist drivel...



> *Introduction*
> 
> This article is the fourth in a series of four articles.
> 
> ...



The majority of the information is in laymans terms and easily understood.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 1, 2015)

Explain to me why coal has been nearly halved in percentage in the united states the past 10 years? I realize natural gas has taken its place for the most part but that puts out a lot less co2 emissions. Seems to be the focus of the other side "winning" at least a little. wouldn't you agree


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 1, 2015)

Matthew said:


> Explain to me why coal has been nearly halved in percentage in the united states the past 10 years? I realize natural gas has taken its place for the most part but that puts out a lot less co2 emissions. Seems to be the focus of the other side "winning" at least a little. wouldn't you agree





s0n..........energy has been and always will be about one thing: "price".......or cost to the consumer, or in many cases, the government. Climate change will not change that...........100% certainty. Also, it must be 100% reliable or guess what? The people in charge get their asses booted out. Show me one politician anywhere in the world who wants their ass booted out?

The most obvious thing here and of course, recognized by anyone with half a brain is, China and India are going to be going batshiite crazy for coal for decades........nothing will deter this. Nothing. Ive posted numerous projection graphs that concur with my statement, including projections from the Obama EIA from earlier this year.

Weve already seen what going huge green does in modern economies in Spain. A fucking disaster........2 jobs lost for every green job gained. Guess what? That doesn't tend to go over well with the folks..........in fact, those in power get the boot.

Two winters ago in Europe, it got so cold that the Thames River froze over for the first time in 80 years.........experts stated that if those countries were running on renewables only, over 1 million people would have died of hypothermia. Yep.....that'd make government real, real popular with their people.

No amount of flying pigs are going to change these realities.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 2, 2015)

Matthew said:


> Explain to me why coal has been nearly halved in percentage in the united states the past 10 years? I realize natural gas has taken its place for the most part but that puts out a lot less co2 emissions. Seems to be the focus of the other side "winning" at least a little. wouldn't you agree



That answer is simple.. POWER and CONTROL over the populace by socialite pieces of shit!   Socialism demands that people are SUBJECTS and that every thing they do must be controlled by a centralized government. CO2 is being used as the key and COAL is cheep, reliable, and allows individuals to be SELF SUFFICIENT, which conflicts with socialism's goals of subjugation..  

How to get people to give up their freedoms without shooting them.. Its a problem Marx, Stalin, Napoleon, Hitler and many other dictators and  socialists have dealt with over the years. It is also why the left wants everyone disarmed..


----------



## RKMBrown (Aug 2, 2015)

Billy_Bob said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Explain to me why coal has been nearly halved in percentage in the united states the past 10 years? I realize natural gas has taken its place for the most part but that puts out a lot less co2 emissions. Seems to be the focus of the other side "winning" at least a little. wouldn't you agree
> ...


And the media is complicit.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 2, 2015)

RKMBrown said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



They call them useful idiots.. they will also be the first ones lined up against the wall and shot once control is gained.  They think that they will have some special spot in the control of the populace.  They will become the threat that can take their new power away. This is why the TEA party is such a threat to both parties... they fear loss of power so they  melange and lie about them


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 3, 2015)

Billy_Bob said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...





win post

These AGW idiots don't even recognize they are getting pwned by the establishment. They are shepherding the herd.

But that's the fucked up thing...........these bozo's are just fine with being part of the herd and giving up all your freedoms and rights......they read Plato and Hobbes and embraced the nirvana. Holy fuck........just complete mindless zombies and get this..............think they are smarter than everybody else!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 3, 2015)

US energy in 11 maps >>>

11 maps that explain energy in America - Vox

Who's not winning??!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 3, 2015)

So JC......what happened to Tyrell? Looks like he's taken his bat and ball and gone home!!! Even the most pronoounced mental case realizes when they are getitng pwned I guess!!!

Dang.....that guy was good for business in this thread!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 5, 2015)

More AGW k00k losing..............

Renewables Offer No Bang for Your Megawatt Economics21

f'ing DUH


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 5, 2015)

On the presidents climate plan.............all costs..........no benefits.

RealClearMarkets -- title President Obama s Clean Power Plan All Cost No Benefit RealClearMarkets

Mega-expensive and puts lots of people out of work


And for what?

Lowering the temperature by 2100 a whole 15 thousanths of 1 degree!!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 6, 2015)

And the pause continues and lengthens despite the El Nino...


----------



## flacaltenn (Aug 6, 2015)

Matthew said:


> Explain to me why coal has been nearly halved in percentage in the united states the past 10 years? I realize natural gas has taken its place for the most part but that puts out a lot less co2 emissions. Seems to be the focus of the other side "winning" at least a little. wouldn't you agree



That's easy Matthew. Stupid ass govt regulation..  If you WANTED to make your plant t more efficient or simply REPAIR IT -- you cant get a permit to do so without being subject to INCLUDING a myriad of REQUIRED changes.. So you let them sit and decay. Much like our nuclear plants are sitting and decaying because of difficulties in getting permits for upgrades and maintenance. 

If you wanted to EXPERIMENT with a new scrubber system, you'd also need to incorporate all of those REQ'D items. So they don't.. You can't TOUCH an existing coal plant without triggering a deluge of mandates. Now the govt gives out WAIVERS to some.. Like their next of kin TVAuthority plants which are some of the oldest and most polluting coal plants in the country. Govt run coal plants are the worst?? Go figure..


----------



## Dante (Aug 6, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> More bad news for the climate crusading nutters.......
> 
> 
> Less people than *ever* believe in global warming!!!
> ...


wonder how this nonsense has held up over the past few years...


----------



## flacaltenn (Aug 6, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> More AGW k00k losing..............
> 
> Renewables Offer No Bang for Your Megawatt Economics21
> 
> f'ing DUH



Pretty good counterpoint to all the hype about INSTALLED capacity of solar/wind. They did smoke up the facts by showing the combined Hydro/OtherRenewables curve. They are not comparable. In most cases, the "capacity factor" of hydro is a CHOICE of how you want to manage the waterway. And to show that lumped with solar/wind just to make that curve appear to go down -- is a bit desperate.. 

But really -- every time a "renewable" zealot posts a glowing article about a new 15GW installation -- just divide by 3  and MORE if it's not a PERFECTLY SITED wind or solar site. (Like an article I saw about solar in New Brunswick)


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 7, 2015)

Dont know why the AGW k00ks even bother? Theyve been spewing off about the massive splash of renewables for years now and the bar had hardly moved ( unless you call solar going from 0.02 to 0.2 is ). Decades from now, renewables will STILL be fringe........but again, dont take my word for it. Thats what the Obama EIA is saying!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 7, 2015)

flacaltenn said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Explain to me why coal has been nearly halved in percentage in the united states the past 10 years? I realize natural gas has taken its place for the most part but that puts out a lot less co2 emissions. Seems to be the focus of the other side "winning" at least a little. wouldn't you agree
> ...


 


real good stuff!!!

Shit is ALL about growing government, burying the middle class to promote downward economic standing ( = votes ) and moving to a state takeover of the energy industry. All under the guise of "cleaning the environment", the ruse of which is bought by every low-information zombie voter in America!!!



ghey


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 7, 2015)

Last months averages are in for the US and Canadian areas. Despite the El Nino, no state was above average for July.  Our Office of meteorologists looked at the EU and the Northern Hemisphere in general and found that the majority of the Northern hemisphere was below average temp.

Given a moderate El Nino we should be experiencing higher temperatures than normal in Pacific Ocean states and following the jet stream down wind. But it isn't happening. When we looked at night time temperatures (these are where latent heat will show itself) and all were at or below average for their respective areas.   The 64,000 dollar question is why? This question sparked a lively debate among our diverse group of scientists.

One of the agreed upon observations was one of the polar jet and the polar low remaining twice as strong this summer. One need only look to the Hudson Bay freeze over increase during the middle of summer. Ice levels are increasing due to very low night time temperatures and near freezing temps during the day.  We agreed that the polar low is impacting below 75 Deg Lat and has been since last winter.  Much of Canada is well below normal by 2.6 deg C. as is much of Europe.  The Atlantic is very cold and will remain so for then next 15-25 years. Equatorial heat is not present as is evident in our no major Atlantic hurricane season.

The cold flow is only being disrupted in the Pacific and only below 45 Deg Latitude.






YOU will note near the end of the loop that the cold water is already pushing into the Oregon coast line and very cold water is already pushing down the eastern seaboard of the US.  The atmospheric pressures are pushing the cold to lower latitudes.

Now this is where there is some dissension in the group.  Some think that we will see warming in nighttime temps the next few months of Oregon, California, Washington, Nevada and Arizona while others seem to think that it will be wide spread. Here in lies the problem, the barometric pressure is dropping in the northern US already towards winter time levels. This generally shifts the equatorial warm weather patterns southward. Any warming from El Nino will be very limited to coastal states.

With cooling in the Arctic Ocean and the Bering straights, there is no heat to cause warming in the polar jet flow which is now becoming predominate over the mid west and east of the great divide. Thus there will be little to no warming above 45- 50 deg Lat.

I dare to say the this El Nino will be one that is very confined to small areas and it wont give them the "hottest ev'a" that they desire.  That said, if the atmospheric water content remains high, the western US is going to get one hell of a winter with the amount of cold that is pushing southward.

For the record, our deer here in Wyoming have finished shedding their velvet as have the antelope... several months early.. IF weather patterns persist we will have snow and lots of it prior to the elk hunt..

ETA:  And we used unadjusted temperatures, not the Karl Et Al crap..


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 8, 2015)

Hey Billy..........looks like Tyrell took his bat and ball and went home!!!!

Thread is heading quickly to *5,000* posts!!!


And Billy...........I laughing. Can you just picture the climate crusader nutters in here always seeing this thread dominate the forum!!! Dang.........those mofu's are shitting pickles and banging on their keyboards like psychopaths trapped in an EV every time they see it!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 8, 2015)

More AGW k00k losing..................

Coal isn t good for humanity but renewables aren t the only answer to energy poverty

edit >>* see pic inside of little girl holding tiny solar panel hooked up to a cable *<<edit

Arent the warmers energy solutions for the Third World awesome??!!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 8, 2015)

Day Five in the western US where the majority of temperatures are unseasonably cool by 11-17 deg F.   August 8, and to date, no days over 100 deg F above 45 Lat for the midwest and the western states.

We should have had 3-5 already and if we include a moderate El Nino that number should have doubled. IT HASN'T. 

Using Unadjusted data from US-CRN.  Only Crap from Karl Et Al is showing any rise at all (NOAA and GISS).


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 8, 2015)

*Charles Koch: Climate models need to be falsifiable*

*Well this ought to make alarmists heads explode...* 

You just cant make this up.  Someone with commonsense about climate change speaks out about the charlatans who are lying their collective asses off..  and does so calmly and with class.




> _Q: Are you worried about climate change?_
> 
> A: Well, I mean I believe it’s been warming some. There’s a big debate on that, because it depends on whether you use satellite measurements, balloon, or you use ground ones that have been adjusted. But there has been warming. The CO2 goes up, the CO2 has probably contributed to that. But they say it’s going to be catastrophic. There is no evidence to that. They have these models that show it, but *the models don’t work … To be scientific, it has to be testable and refutable*. And so I mean, it has elements of science in it, and then of conjecture, ideology and politics. So do we want to create a catastrophe today in the economy because of some speculation based on models that don’t work? Those are my questions. But believe me, I spent my whole life studying science and the philosophy of science, and our whole company is committed to science. We have all sorts of scientific developments. But I want it to be real science, not politicized science.



Testable and refutable.... BINGO...... WE HAVE A WINNER!


----------



## jc456 (Aug 8, 2015)

Winning


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 8, 2015)

Only ground temp readings matter to the AGW k00ks.........in other words, "their" measurements!!!!


ghey


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 11, 2015)

This book is gonna leave a mark......  OHHHHHHH Mann........


Source


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 11, 2015)

All that matters is what Obama is doing and what china, India, etc. If there governments are cutting emissions. Welll, how can you say you're the ones winning?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 11, 2015)

Matthew said:


> All that matters is what Obama is doing and what china, India, etc. If there governments are cutting emissions. Welll, how can you say you're the ones winning?


Obama gave them a 30 years pass to do whatever in the hell they want.. but he is slicing our throats... Two words to the socialists who are for killing off millions of people and lowering our standard of living... Go F**k Yourself..


----------



## jc456 (Aug 11, 2015)

Matthew said:


> All that matters is what Obama is doing and what china, India, etc. If there governments are cutting emissions. Welll, how can you say you're the ones winning?


So no solution?


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 12, 2015)

Matthew said:


> All that matters is what Obama is doing and what china, India, etc. If there governments are cutting emissions. Welll, how can you say you're the ones winning?




s0n.....why do you insist on keeping your head in the sand every single day of your life???? Its fascinating to me!! You progressives..........facts are placed right in front of your face and you bozo's don't want to see the realities.

In 2040, China's *coal* fleet will be *50% larger* than it is today!!!!

China s Growing Coal Use Is World s Growing Problem Climate Central


"cutting emissions"........



fantasy worlds are ghey...............


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 13, 2015)

We hear every day in here from the AGW climate crusaders how "coal is dead"!!!!


How King Coal Could Swing the 2016 Election The Fiscal Times


----------



## flacaltenn (Aug 13, 2015)

Matthew said:


> All that matters is what Obama is doing and what china, India, etc. If there governments are cutting emissions. Welll, how can you say you're the ones winning?



IN SPITE of OBAMA -- And your revered Federal desk workers, the USA managed to roll back it's emissions to 1995 and beyond. Simply by exploiting our Natural Gas reserves and fracking.. Imagine that. Less CO2 per capita than 20 years ago.. 80 nuclear plants and you could roll  it back to the Early 80s... 

If there WAS a pending GW crisis -- we'd be there by now.. 
But there's not. Because we KNOW how to cut our CO2 stationary emissions in half or more by doing something that would be good for American health anyway..


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 14, 2015)

flacaltenn said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > All that matters is what Obama is doing and what china, India, etc. If there governments are cutting emissions. Welll, how can you say you're the ones winning?
> ...




Dude......Im out in Pennsylvania in the mountains like every time this year for a long time........like always, 6am you are freezing your balls off.

Guess global warming has just passed this place by.............


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 17, 2015)

LMAO......Wall Street thinks solar sucks.............


Solar is having a great year except on Wall Street Reuters


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 19, 2015)

The alarmist OCD mental cases like to tout the cheaper cost of solar as compared to coal and natural gas...........

No its not.........not even close. They fail to mention the REAL COSTS because they conveniently leave out the costs of the subsidies and other massive cost tradeoffs ( learned the hard way by Spain by the way )


Articles The Real Cost of Solar Energy


more AGW k00k losing.........


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 19, 2015)

What a joke the EPA is......and nobody reporting on this mega-expensive spill that will cost billions to clean up!! Imagine f it was BP again. The government can fuck up with impunity........not a single environmental person is caring too!!!


*"Double standards. Data destruction. Imposition of radical job-killing regulations. Law-breaking with impunity. Only in Washington does a rogue government agency with an $8 billion budget get away with such serial incompetence and criminality in the name of the "public good." Protecting the environment has become a full employment racket for green crooks and cronies."

http://www.realclearpolitics.com/ar...ic_environmental_pollution_agency_127814.html*


----------



## RKMBrown (Aug 20, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> What a joke the EPA is......and nobody reporting on this mega-expensive spill that will cost billions to clean up!! Imagine f it was BP again. The government can fuck up with impunity........not a single environmental person is caring too!!!
> 
> 
> *"Double standards. Data destruction. Imposition of radical job-killing regulations. Law-breaking with impunity. Only in Washington does a rogue government agency with an $8 billion budget get away with such serial incompetence and criminality in the name of the "public good." Protecting the environment has become a full employment racket for green crooks and cronies."
> ...


They would care if it was a Republican president.


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 22, 2015)

Climate philanthropist George Soros invests millions in coal


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 23, 2015)

DART – Digital Advanced Reckoning Technology


BBC GIVES THE MET THE BOOT!

I guess worthless forecasting has a price some are not willing to pay!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 23, 2015)

_By Ken Haapala, President, Science and Environmental Policy Project (SEPP)_

*"Administration’s Power Plan:* Independent analysts continue to provide details of the Obama Administration’s politically named “Clean Power Plan” (CPP). These studies make clear that the only forms of new electrical power generation the administration considers “clean” are solar and wind. Electric power generation from fossil fuels are condemned by the administration. Hydroelectric generation is out of favor, as explained by ex-EPA official Alan Carlin. There are no plans for federally supported new dam construction in the US. In fact, the thrust has been to tear down existing dams in the name of the environment.

Nuclear energy, which produces no carbon dioxide (CO2) is not an option. The administration mothballed the nuclear waste repository at Yucca Mountain and has not offered solutions for an alternative. Indeed, in 2009 the EPA published in the Federal Register a rule limiting radiation doses from Yucca Mountain for up to 1,000,000 years after it closes, demonstrating the absurd durations the administration considers its edicts are enforceable. Biomass burning on a large scale would require clearing the forests, as was done in the eastern US in the 18th and 19th centuries, which would be politically unacceptable.

This leaves only solar and wind as the major sources of electrical power generation. Both are unreliable, erratic, and expensive. The Administration’s concept would be more appropriately termed the unreliable power plan.

Even with its plans to prevent new, reliable electrical-power generation, a report by the Institute for 21st Century Energy of U.S. Chamber of Commerce finds the plan falls far short of the goals set by Mr. Obama.

_“Even with these fairly generous estimates, these measures, which include some programs that haven’t even been announced yet, would fall about 800 MMTCO2 [Million Metric Tons of CO2], or* 45%, short of the president’s goal*. How does administration intend to plug the remaining gap? It hasn’t said. When asked by the Financial Times about the holes in the administration’s INDC [Intended Nationally Determined Contributions pledged for the UN-Conference of Parties (COP 21) in Paris in December], White House official Rick Duke chose to deny existence of a problem and instead change the subject: ‘Our numbers are quite clear. It’s other countries where we see more opportunities to clarify what the plans are.’”_ Boldface added.

We need other countries to define what our plans are? What will the administration do to fill the 45% shortfall is anyone’s guess? The report indicates that major industries should be on the alert. “Still, seeing as the entire industrial sector emitted a little over 800 MMTCO2 in 2013, even very steep cuts by industry won’t deliver nearly what’s needed”, according to the US Chamber.

Terry Jarrett, a former commissioner of the Missouri Public Service Commission, observed: _“And if you’re skeptical of the threat posed by man-made CO2 in an ever-changing climate, then you’ll likely balk at the stunning price tag for this new set of rules, which the U.S. Chamber of Commerce estimates at an annual cost of $51 billion in lost GDP and 224,000 jobs lost.”_

One can quibble about the numbers, but the direction is clear, the Administration is willing to damage an already weak economy (real growth rate of about 2% during the Administration), in order to fight global warming/climate change – an enemy so ill-defined that the Administration has failed to grasp the natural causes of climate change. See links under The Administration’s Plan – Independent Analysis, and The Administration’s Plan – Push-Back."


What can i say Liberalism is a disease that must be eradicated from the earth..  The stupidity is so blatant by the Obama clan that all I can do is shake my head at the shear idiocy of these left wing radical fools..

Source


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 26, 2015)

Billy_Bob said:


> _By Ken Haapala, President, Science and Environmental Policy Project (SEPP)_
> 
> *"Administration’s Power Plan:* Independent analysts continue to provide details of the Obama Administration’s politically named “Clean Power Plan” (CPP). These studies make clear that the only forms of new electrical power generation the administration considers “clean” are solar and wind. Electric power generation from fossil fuels are condemned by the administration. Hydroelectric generation is out of favor, as explained by ex-EPA official Alan Carlin. There are no plans for federally supported new dam construction in the US. In fact, the thrust has been to tear down existing dams in the name of the environment.
> 
> ...





Great post Billy..........progressives never give a rats ass about results. If the intentions are good, they just do it......and of course, progressives win when jobs are lost = more voters. All part of the progressive agenda......only understood by those  smart enough to look past the billboard.


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 29, 2015)

LOL........more AGW k00k losing. Stumbled into this gem this morning >>>

Deadliest and Costliest Hurricanes to Strike the US (Infographic)

Mega-hurricanes hitting the US arent getting more frequent as the climate crusading alarmists proclaim..........they are getting *LESS *frequent with most of the top 20 having hit over 100 years ago!!!




*fAiL*


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 1, 2015)

Obama in Alaska puts pumpkin on a tee for skeptics >>>>

Obama in Alaska: Climate-change deniers &apos;are on their own shrinking island&apos;


More AGW k00k losing............


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 2, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> Obama in Alaska puts pumpkin on a tee for skeptics >>>>
> 
> Obama in Alaska: Climate-change deniers &apos;are on their own shrinking island&apos;
> 
> ...


One more fuck tard  prediction by the Obmeshia and its a dosie!!

“If we do nothing, *temperatures in Alaska are projected to rise between 6 and 12 degrees by the end of the century, *triggering more melting, more fires, more thawing of the permafrost. A negative feedback loop, a cycle – warming leading to more warming – that we do not want to be a part of,”  -Barrack Husein Obama

This fuck tard and his advisers have just made a lie that can not be substantiated in any fact and even the worse case scenario IPCC garbage is lower than this lying piece of shit!  This is so over the top bull shit only his faithful will buy into it.


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 2, 2015)

Billy_Bob said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Obama in Alaska puts pumpkin on a tee for skeptics >>>>
> ...


 


LMAO......but plenty of suckers out there will buy the nonsense. Liberal idea's die without the suckers.


----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 2, 2015)

Billy_Bob said:


> _By Ken Haapala, President, Science and Environmental Policy Project (SEPP)_
> 
> *"Administration’s Power Plan:* Independent analysts continue to provide details of the Obama Administration’s politically named “Clean Power Plan” (CPP). These studies make clear that the only forms of new electrical power generation the administration considers “clean” are solar and wind. Electric power generation from fossil fuels are condemned by the administration. Hydroelectric generation is out of favor, as explained by ex-EPA official Alan Carlin. There are no plans for federally supported new dam construction in the US. In fact, the thrust has been to tear down existing dams in the name of the environment.
> 
> ...




_“Even with these fairly generous estimates, these measures, which include some programs that haven’t even been announced yet, would fall about 800 MMTCO2 [Million Metric Tons of CO2], or* 45%, short of the president’s goal*. How does administration intend to plug the remaining gap? It hasn’t said. _

Everyone knows the answer to that one.. You get the other 45% by strangling the economy, keeping the regulatory and monetary policies vague and uncertain and by reducing the overall workforce. Zero growth in "carbon".  Zero or negative growth in the economy.. A balanced approach to the "problem"..


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 5, 2015)

*Renewable fail: Weakest US winds for 40 years*



> *US clean energy suffers from lack of wind*
> 
> A lack of wind is making the US clean energy sector sweat, with consequences for investors from yield-hungry pensioners to Goldman Sachs.
> Electricity generated by US wind farms fell 6 per cent in the first half of the year even as the nation expanded wind generation capacity by 9 per cent, Energy Information Administration records show.
> ...


 US clean energy suffers from lack of wind - FT.com

The Wind Energy folks are finding out just how unreliable the wind is... A 6% drop in ONE YEAR!  When your only 24% effective, a 6% drop is 1/4 of your buisness.. Profit margin is GONE... Investors get NOTHING... Investor leave...  The farms DIE!

As the earth finds a near equilibrium state wind reduction is a given and natural event.  Watch for rapid cooling this winter in the northern hemisphere.  this is a tell tale sign that things are bout to change drastically from the wild fluctuations of a cooling planet.  Look for deeper cold regions this winter into the US... Lots of snow and cold... but hey we foretasted that over 6 months ago.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 5, 2015)

A little evening funny which is factually correct!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 5, 2015)

flacaltenn said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > _By Ken Haapala, President, Science and Environmental Policy Project (SEPP)_
> ...




Using the words LIBERAL and BALANCED in a single sentence is a contradiction in terms... a serious contradiction.


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 5, 2015)

but the phonies continue with the fuckery


That polar bear shit was another of the hundreds of fake/fraud scaremonger predictions that got dealt the knobby........


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 7, 2015)

More knobby for the global warming alarmist k00ks............

So the president wants a bunch of new icebreakers to go to the Arctic.


Obama wants new Coast Guard icebreakers in the arctic - CNNPolitics.com
But the day before the announcement, he was in Alaska telling the world the ice was disappearing and almost gone!!!


----------



## jc456 (Sep 8, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> More knobby for the global warming alarmist k00ks............
> 
> So the president wants a bunch of new icebreakers to go to the Arctic.
> 
> ...


so, why does he need the icebreakers, is he going fishing?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 8, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> More knobby for the global warming alarmist k00ks............
> 
> So the president wants a bunch of new icebreakers to go to the Arctic.
> 
> ...



There is an old Indian saying: Never trust a man who speaks with forked tongue.

So, one of Obama's statements was a lie...  I wonder which one it could be????


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 9, 2015)

Hey Billy.............JC..........Frank...............what ever became of Tyree?? I think I know!!!

Like every global warming k00k who comes into this thread, after a short time, they take their bat and ball and go home. Tyree...........lol.............came in here like gangbusters and after 2 weeks, suddenly......................disappeared!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 9, 2015)

I simply could not pass this one up....


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 12, 2015)

Today is the average PEAK of hurricain season. But......  Wait for it>>>>








WE currently have ZERO active regions today and were not expecting any GLOBALLY for the next few days at-least.  


Oppp's.....   The Global Ocean heat is falling apart...

Source


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 12, 2015)

Billy_Bob said:


> Today is the average PEAK of hurricain season. But......  Wait for it>>>>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the accumulated storm energy chart show how dismal this year has been and how cooling is the most likely cause..




Chart source


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 14, 2015)

Billy..........check this out........what a joke.......without tax credits, this bogus energy source ( solar ) dies............growth of solar to slow down big time between '17-'19 >>

Solar power is still growing rapidly — but it's about to hit a big speed bump


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 14, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> Billy..........check this out........what a joke.......without tax credits, this bogus energy source ( solar ) dies............growth of solar to slow down big time between '17-'19 >>
> 
> Solar power is still growing rapidly — but it's about to hit a big speed bump





> Unless Congress decides to extend this tax credit — and many Republicans aren't too thrilled with that idea — it's set to lapse on January 1, 2017. At that point, it will drop to 10 percent for utilities and commercial installers, and disappear entirely for residential solar.



Yep! once the freebie dies so does the industry..  Let the tax credit die!


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 14, 2015)

Billy_Bob said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Billy..........check this out........what a joke.......without tax credits, this bogus energy source ( solar ) dies............growth of solar to slow down big time between '17-'19 >>
> ...





Since the HOUSE will be red for another 5 years at least, ( thanks to redistricting ) solar development will be falling like a stone in water after next year for quite some time!!! And I couldn't be happier!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 18, 2015)

More AGW k00k losing................

And more fodder that these climate change scientists are not real scientists at all...........certainly Einstein would agree!!

Scientists Ask Obama To Prosecute Global Warming Skeptics


When the bomb throwing gets hysterical..........you know these people feel like they are walking on a glass floor these days!!! Skeptic winning..........


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 18, 2015)

And how are all these papers now undone and deficient..?? They all acknowledged the pause.



> Dr. Judith L. Lean – Geophysical Research Letters – 15 Aug *2009*
> “…*This lack of overall warming* is analogous to the period from 2002 to 2008 when decreasing solar irradiance also countered much of the anthropogenic warming…”
> doi:10.1029/2009GL038932
> __________________
> ...


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 19, 2015)

Coal use on the rise globally.............

BP Energy Review 2014: Coal Use on the Rise Globally - IER


more AGW k00k losing..................


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 22, 2015)

New book by renowned climate scientist, Dr Judith Curry!!!!

New book:  Doubt and Certainty in Climate Science

And its *FREE!!!!!!*
*

*
More AGW k00k losing.............


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 25, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> New book by renowned climate scientist, Dr Judith Curry!!!!
> 
> New book:  Doubt and Certainty in Climate Science
> 
> ...



"It is a privilege to make available to you the book _Doubt and Certainty in Climate_ Science, by *Alan Longhurst *[link Longhurst clean to download the book]."

Judith is simply showing her support of a well written book.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 27, 2015)

Billy_Bob said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > So, will it now be required for all acolytes of the denier cult to embrace anti-Catholic bigotry?
> ...



And with the emergence of a new left wit talking point and attempt at denigrating those who dont  hold the AGW cult faith....

Now instead of DENIER your a ANTI-CATHOLIC BIGOT....  

It only took three days for the cult to find a new name for those who dont agree with their witch-doctors and lies after major news reporting agencies were told to stop using it by the white-house.


----------



## mamooth (Sep 27, 2015)

One of your fellow deniers just declared that the Catholic Church is the Whore of Babylon. Do you condemn them for that?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 27, 2015)

mamooth said:


> One of your fellow deniers just declared that the Catholic Church is the Whore of Babylon. Do you condemn them for that?


He is Biblically correct by location and action... so NO I do NOT! The Pope has injected himself into a position that is scientifically indefensible and outside the churches purview. The Pope is embracing evil and that is the problem!


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 27, 2015)

Actually Billy..........and you cant even make this shit up anymore.........the AP had a story last week that we have gone from "skeptics"............to "deniers".............and now?* "Doubters"..................*the "deniers" campaign was such a flop, they had to rename it now!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 27, 2015)

AP says to call climate deniers "climate doubters." Whatever.






[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/burnout.gif.html]
	
[/URL]




This forum is the shit!!!!


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Sep 29, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> More bad news for the climate crusading nutters.......
> 
> 
> Less people than *ever* believe in global warming!!!
> ...




Only thing the skeptics can ever win is the narrative. Will suffer along with the rest of us the effects hwoever. 

Outta make it legal to kill them as the effects bear themselves out. Or at least cut out their tongues as a warning to dangerous talk.


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 29, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > More bad news for the climate crusading nutters.......
> ...





LOL.....hey s0n......hate to break it to ya but when we end up choosing up sides, you and your faggy progressive pals wiffle ball bat/tennis racket weapons systems are going to go down hard.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 29, 2015)

WHat do ya mean the ICE ISNT MELTING?



> TORONTO, September 29, 2015  – Despite climate change, sea ice in the (NWP) remains too thick and treacherous for it to be a regular commercial Arctic shipping route for many decades, according to new research out of York University.



The Ice has not been melting and the ice thickness has not changed greatly in over 140 years... 

Source


Mother nature keeps give them kicks to the sack and they just ignore them..


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 29, 2015)

Billy_Bob said:


> WHat do ya mean the ICE ISNT MELTING?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOL........more k00k losing!!!


Hey Billy...........check out what Dr Judith Curry said today about the climate science industry of hate.............

A new low in science: Criminalizing climate change skeptics | Fox News


Its called Bogus Science


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 29, 2015)

Prof. Robert M. Carter;

"Climate has always changed, and it always will. The assumption that prior to the industrial revolution the Earth had a "stable" climate is simply wrong.
The biggest untruth about human global warming is the assertion that nearly all scientists agree that it is occurring, and at a dangerous rate.

The reality is that almost every aspect of climate science is the subject of vigorous debate. Further, thousands of qualified scientists worldwide have signed declarations which (i) query the evidence for hypothetical human-caused warming and (ii) support a rational scientific (not emotional) approach to its study within the context of known natural climate change.

TEN GLOBAL WARMING MYTHS

Myth 1)   Average global temperature (AGT) has increased over the last few years.

Fact 1)  Within error bounds, AGT has not increased since 1995 and has declined since 2002, despite an increase in atmospheric CO2 of 8% since 1995.

Myth 2)  During the late 20th Century, AGT increased at a dangerously fast rate and reached an unprecedented magnitude.

Fact 2) The late 20th Century AGT rise was at a rate of 1-2.0 C/century, which lies well within natural rates of climate change for the last 10,000 yr. AGT has been several degrees warmer than today many times in the recent geological past.

Myth 3)  AGT was relatively unchanging in pre-industrial times, has sky-rocketed since 1900, and will increase by several degrees more over the next 100 years (the Mann, Bradley & Hughes "hockey stick" curve and its computer extrapolation).

Fact 3) The Mann et al. curve has been exposed as a statistical contrivance. There is no convincing evidence that past climate was unchanging, nor that 20th century changes in AGT were unusual, nor that dangerous human warming is underway.

Myth 4)  Computer models predict that AGT will increase by up to 6.0 C over the next 100 years.

Fact 4)  Deterministic computer models do. Other equally valid (empirical) computer models predict cooling.

Myth 5)  Warming of more than 2.0 C will have catastrophic effects on ecosystems and mankind alike.

Fact 5) A 2.0 C change would be well within previous natural bounds. Ecosystems have been adapting to such changes since time immemorial. The result is the process that we call evolution. Mankind can and does adapt to all climate extremes.

Myth 6)  Further human addition of CO2 to the atmosphere will cause dangerous warming, and is generally harmful.

Fact 6) No human-caused warming can yet be detected that is distinct from natural system variation and noise. Any additional human-caused warming which occurs will probably amount to less than 1.0 C. Atmospheric CO2 is a beneficial fertilizer for plants, including especially cereal crops, and also aids efficient evapo-transpiration.

Myth 7)  Changes in solar activity cannot explain recent changes in AGT.

Fact 7)  The sun's output varies in several ways on many time scales (including the 11-, 22 and 80-year solar cycles), with concomitant effects on Earth's climate. While changes in visible radiation are small, changes in particle flux and magnetic field are known to exercise a strong climatic effect. More than 50% of the 0.80 C rise in AGT observed during the 20th century can be attributed to solar change.

Myth 8)  Unprecedented melting of ice is taking place in both the north and south polar regions.

Fact 8) Both the Greenland and Antarctic ice sheets are growing in thickness and cooling at their summit. Sea ice around Antarctica attained a record area in 2007. Temperatures in the Arctic region are just now achieving the levels of natural warmth experienced during the early 1940s, and the region was warmer still (sea-ice free) during earlier times.

Myth 9)  Human-caused global warming is causing dangerous global sea-level (SL) rise.

Fact 9)  SL change differs from time to time and place to place; between 1955 and 1996, for example, SL at Tuvalu fell by 105 mm (2.5 mm/yr). Global average SL is a statistical measure of no value for environmental planning purposes. A global average SL rise of 1-2 mm/yr occurred naturally over the last 150 years, and shows no sign of human-influenced increase.

Myth 10)  The late 20th Century increase in AGT caused an increase in the number of severe storms (cyclones), or in storm intensity.

Fact 10)  Meteorological experts are agreed that no increase in storms has occurred beyond that associated with natural variation of the climate system."


Robert M. Carter is a Research Professor at James Cook University (Queensland) and the University of Adelaide (South Australia). He is a palaeontologist, stratigrapher, marine geologist and environmental scientist with more than thirty years professional experience.


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 29, 2015)

Billy_Bob said:


> Prof. Robert M. Carter;
> 
> "Climate has always changed, and it always will. The assumption that prior to the industrial revolution the Earth had a "stable" climate is simply wrong.
> The biggest untruth about human global warming is the assertion that nearly all scientists agree that it is occurring, and at a dangerous rate.
> ...





Dang Billy.........some of your recent posts in here are just amplifying the level of lose amongst the AGW nutters. Pronounced levels of domination my friend.............and Im laughing.

Did you see that social oddball Delta stopped into this thread today?? How does that bozo navigate in the real world??


----------



## jc456 (Sep 30, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Prof. Robert M. Carter;
> ...


the dude's teachers lost the battle on that guy.  He doesn't know how to surf the internet.  He posts stuff that he could look up and see ain't true,  it's too funny, and it's a good laugh for the day.  See the picture of the house on the beach on its side and then blaming melting permafrost.  The house about fifty feet from the ocean and the sand erosion, the house fell over.  too funny.


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 30, 2015)

Hey JC....check this out. Im still laughing..............top story on DRUDGE right now!!

Arctic Sea Ice Still TOO THICK For Ships To Regularly Traverse The Northwest Passage


More AGW k00k losing!!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 30, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC....check this out. Im still laughing..............top story on DRUDGE right now!!
> 
> Arctic Sea Ice Still TOO THICK For Ships To Regularly Traverse The Northwest Passage
> 
> ...



AND WILL CONTINUE TO BE FOR DECADES..  Now that is priceless..


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 5, 2015)

Another Green energy blunder bites the dust...

SunEdison is headed for bankruptcy and massive lay offs.. Another Enviro-wacko, Democrat and Obama success story!

Propping up the green energy industry needs to end today!

More Here-->  Source


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 6, 2015)

Billy_Bob said:


> Another Green energy blunder bites the dust...
> 
> SunEdison is headed for bankruptcy and massive lay offs.. Another Enviro-wacko, Democrat and Obama success story!
> 
> ...




Solar.........what a joke. Most people don't know the entire industry would collapse within a month without massive government subsidies. Way to stay on top of the WINNING Billy.......this thread continues to be the epic Realville journal of the current state of the climate debate. Every time this thread climbs to the top of the board, I laugh my balls off.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 7, 2015)

Miranda Devine: Perth electrical engineer’s discovery will change climate change debate

This article has the potential to leave a permanent mark..







Hat Tip ti Vigilante --->  Perth electrical engineer’s discovery will change climate change debate | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 8, 2015)

Even with El Nino the PAUSE CONTINUES!!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 8, 2015)

Billy_Bob said:


> Even with El Nino the PAUSE CONTINUES!!!!





But not to the k00ks!!!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 10, 2015)

NOW THIS IS INCONVIENT FOR THE FLAT EARTHER ALARMIST'S...  Even the USGS is getting OFF of the AGW crap mantra..

From the USGS: Flood Information website:

"Dr. Robert Holmes, USGS National Flood Hazard Coordinator, takes some time to discuss and answer some hot issues related to the flooding in South Carolina.

*Is this flooding in South Carolina truly a 1000-year flood?*

While this certainly was a catastrophic flood with lots of damage and tragic loss of life, USGS provisional data and preliminary analysis show NO indication that a 1000-year flood discharge occurred at any USGS streamgages. However, based on that analysis, it does appear that the USGS streamgage on the Black River at Kingstree, SC and the one on the Smith Branch at Columbia, SC both measured peak floods in the neighborhood of a 500-year flood."

They admit a very sparse event history and back away from any link to AGW... Looks like a few are seeing the writing on the Empirical Evidence wall..

"
*Is this flood due to climate change?*

USGS *research has shown no linkage between flooding (either increases or decreases) and the increase in greenhouse gases.*..."

I can hear the alarmists heads exploding right now... CO2 has no effect on the hydro-logical cycle and water vapor (convection cycle)... Oh Lordy!!!!

Had to post it to this thread... This is going to leave a huge mark on the alarmist meme..  It should kill it dead as the USGS admits there is no link, even causal, between water vapor (as a positive feedback), and CO2...


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 10, 2015)

I had to screen capture their remarks on their website before they make it disappear...


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 11, 2015)

*Study: high CO2 levels equated to “warm average temperatures and flourishing life” low CO2, “preceding an ice age and eventual mass extinction”*

*Ouch!!*

*This one is gonna hurt.. Alarmists..*


*I like how they got around posting the truth and receiving federal grants too...*





> The work was supported in part by NSF grants (1323444, 1324577 and 1324954). The content is the solely the responsibility of the authors and does not necessarily represent the official views of the funding agencies.




A simple disclaimer added to the Abstract to elevate the "Soon" accusations about to ensue..


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 11, 2015)

And heres another one Billy...........more AGW k00k losing >>>

Feds declare no climate link to floods - SC's '1000 year flood' only a 10 year flood! U.S. Geological Survey: 'No linkage between flooding & increase in GHGs'


----------



## IanC (Oct 12, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> And heres another one Billy...........more AGW k00k losing >>>
> 
> Feds declare no climate link to floods - SC's '1000 year flood' only a 10 year flood! U.S. Geological Survey: 'No linkage between flooding & increase in GHGs'




conveniently well past all the alarmist rants


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 13, 2015)

IanC said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > And heres another one Billy...........more AGW k00k losing >>>
> ...




Ian.....even yesterday, these bozo's in the media were talking about an "epic" event.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 16, 2015)

In California and New England, renewbles are but "window dressings" in the energy dynamic!!!

In REALCLEARENERGY today!!!


*"But such plans are going to meet with their own environmental resistance and so the course of least resistance seems to be to build more natural gas plants and import hydroelectricity from Canada. In this, New England will be following in the footsteps of California, which has established itself as a “leader” in clean energy. In fact, the Golden State 60 percent of its homegrown electricity from natural gas - highest rate in the nation – and imports almost half its power from hydroelectricity in Washington State and coal and nuclear energy in Arizona and Nevada. The windmills and solar plants in the desert are basically just window dressing."*

New England's Power Shortage Gets Worse | RealClearEnergy




The k00ks say solar and wind are "booming.". They are booming only in the fantasyland minds of the religion.........but nowhere else. Click on the link above and see the real poop. Renewables are nothing more than progressive rhetoric.


----------



## IanC (Oct 17, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...




it's sad to see but the media is what keeps people like Old Rocks in the game. if the media would fact check and be a little less gullible, a little less ignorant on the subject, then Old Rocks wouldnt have 20 press releases to endlessly trot out while the rebuttal comes out late and on the bottom of page 12 where no one sees it.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 18, 2015)

I was doing some work on CO2 theory and found this little blast from the past.. The authors found other sources are totally responsible for temperature rise and fall. CO2 was considered but failed to produce any warming factors when others were considered and shown negative forcings.


> This monograph considers only average global temperature (AGT). It does not discuss weather, which is a complex study of energy moving about the planet. It does not even address local climate, which includes precipitation. It does, however, consider the issue of Global Warming and the tenaciously held but mistaken perception that human activity has a significant influence on it.
> 
> The word ‘trend’ is used here for temperatures in two different contexts. To differentiate, α-trend applies to averaging-out the uncertainties in reported average global temperature measurements to produce the average global temperature oscillation resulting from the net ocean surface oscillation. The term β-trend applies to the slower average temperature change of the planet which is associated with change to the average temperature of the bulk volume of the material (mostly water) involved.








And this one is peer reviewed... Too!

Graph Source

Document Source


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 18, 2015)

From the Previous Post Document:

"Because CO2 is only a trace gas in the atmosphere (approx. 0.04%), if CO2 change does not cause temperature change, it cannot cause climate change. Thus the CO2 change from burning fossil fuels has no significant effect on climate and climate sensitivity (the effect on AGT of doubling CO2) is not significantly different from zero.

This finding appears to contradict the known absorption of 15 micron radiation by CO2. Suspected explanations for this include that there are so many more 'opportunities' for absorption by water vapor molecules (hundreds of absorption lines per molecule times number of molecules) that the added CO2 'opportunities' have an insignificant effect (single absorption line in the range of significant terrestrial radiation) and/or added TOA CO2 molecules emitting to space compensate for the added molecules absorbing at low altitude.

The two factors which explain the last 300+ years of climate change are also identified in a peer reviewed paper published in Energy and Environment, vol. 25, No. 8, 1455-1471. "




This mathematical construct shows solidly why the alarmist models fail with almost 100% certainty. Cross determinations and verifications added as late as 8/2/15 show this to be a devastating blow to the CO2 drives climate change mantra...


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 19, 2015)

More k00k losing.............

The AGW k00ks spent months throwing bombs about the fires in California and how we needed to spend billions because the drought would continue unabated for years.............

But................ummmmmm..................Ooooooooooooooooops!!!

California mudslides and chaos offer a preview of what El Niño could bring


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 20, 2015)

more losing for the AGW k00ks >>>

Report: Carbon Dioxide Good For The Environment


----------



## mamooth (Oct 20, 2015)

Meanwhile, a denier-friendly government crashes and burns in Canada, as the Liberals win in a landslide.

We rational people keep racking up the wins in the real world

In contrast, the denier kooks only have their pouty little fantasies here.

I'd tell deniers to get used to losing, but there's no need, given how practiced they are at it. I wonder how they manage to endure the years of constant humiliation? I mean, besides by drinking heavily, something which is apparent in most of their posts.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 20, 2015)

mamooth said:


> Meanwhile, a denier-friendly government crashes and burns in Canada, as the Liberals win in a landslide.
> 
> We rational people keep racking up the wins in the real world
> 
> ...



They must stop the tar sands, for the children!!!!

It's our only hope.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 20, 2015)

mamooth said:


> Meanwhile, a denier-friendly government crashes and burns in Canada, as the Liberals win in a landslide.
> 
> We rational people keep racking up the wins in the real world
> 
> ...



No Proof... not surprising.. Drop a load of crap and runaway.. And when we look into it only one province has changed to lib stupidity...  Poor little libtard gonna get all wee wee'd up when it finds out the government is still conservative.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 20, 2015)

mamooth said:


> Meanwhile, a denier-friendly government crashes and burns in Canada, as the Liberals win in a landslide.
> 
> We rational people keep racking up the wins in the real world
> 
> ...




C'mon s0n.......admit it. Every time you enter the ENVIRONMENT forum and see almost 5,000 posts on this thread, your fucking head explodes!!! *Hundreds of links* in this thread...........*hundreds* all of which make the AGW k00ks look beyond stoopid. Blowing the 97% hoax to smithereens. Highlighting the laughableness  of renewable energy. Exposing the hoax..................

You name it........its all in here. Oh.....and a top search link in all of the major search engines too btw!!


ePiC s0n!!!!!

ePiC


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 23, 2015)

Britain’s Insanely Expensive & Utterly Pointless Wind Power Fiasco Exposed


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 24, 2015)

Nice to see we have identified the cause of global warming... and its not man made...

Source


When mans contribution to CO2 is placed in perspective, there is no way in hell we are driving temperature increases..


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 28, 2015)

*Dissent in the climate ranks over Karl’s “pause buster” temperature data tweaking*

It seams that dissention and professional scientists running away from unwarranted KARL Et Al changes is at an all time high.  







> …one wonders if the surface temperature record is now so uncertain that it is essentially little more than a political tool with most of the science adjusted out of it.




OUCH!


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 28, 2015)

Billy.........it is amazing how many people in America have no clue that these frauds are manipulating the temperature data ALL THE TIME!!!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 28, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> Billy.........it is amazing how many people in America have no clue that these frauds are manipulating the temperature data ALL THE TIME!!!!



What is even more sad is we as a free people should be checking up on these fools and we dont demand their data..


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 28, 2015)

Billy_Bob said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Billy.........it is amazing how many people in America have no clue that these frauds are manipulating the temperature data ALL THE TIME!!!!
> ...




Thing is Billy.......as you can see from that Pew and Gallup polls Im always posting up.......most people simply don't give a rats ass about climate change. The AGW bozo's not only haven't made their case, in the past 7 years, they've actually got less and less people caring. Its not even debatable.

These dolts in here can post up their science crap from now until the cows come home.....its having zero impact on the national consciousness. Nobody is calling their congressmen to demand new climate legislation. Indeed,  nothing significant has been passed in close to a decade, something conveniently ignored by the religion. And for at least the rest of the decade we will see zero climate legislation coming out of congress because the HOUSE is going to be red until at least 2020......also not debatable.

These fools live in an alternative universe. Meanwhile, what have we seen in this forum that last 5 years? The same 4 or 5 goofballs posting up the same goofball stuff that gets virtually zero attention......their threads drying up in a day or two. That's the only thing that really matters in here Billy........as long as you see the constant anger and misery in here, its all you need to know!!! When we see *them* having all the laughs and the fun, THATS a problem......but we're light years from that in here at the moment.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 31, 2015)

How laughable...............

*NOAA* rigging the data again............refuses to hand over documents which are hiding the "pause".

NOAA Attempts To Hide The Pause In Global Warming: The Most Disgraceful Cover-Up Since Climategate


ghey


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 31, 2015)

*Satellites shed light on Greenland Ice Sheet response to warming*

"Parts of Greenland’s ice sheet have been found to be less vulnerable to climate warming than was thought – a discovery that could have a small but beneficial impact on sea level forecasts.

Satellite images have revealed that despite dramatic increases in ice melt across Greenland in recent years, the speed of ice movement in some areas has slowed down rather than accelerated.

The finding, observed on a sector of the ice sheet that terminates on land rather than in the ocean, will help scientists improve predictions of how quickly Greenland’s ice will be lost in a warming climate."


How inconvenient for COP21.. The Ice sheets are not melting faster and some areas are now growing rapidly...

OPP's...  Kick to the alarmist nut sack!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 31, 2015)

"Greenland is blowing away all records for ice gain this year. They have gained almost 200 billion tons of snow and ice over the past two months, which is more than 50% above normal. The surface of the ice gained more than 200 billion tons during the previous 12 months.

Five hundred billion tons of snow falls on Greenland every year. All of that has to return to the sea by either melt or glacier calving. Otherwise the ice would be piled up to the top of the atmosphere."

DMI notice just three weeks ago... The northern hemisphere is now in cooling state.


----------



## IanC (Oct 31, 2015)

Billy_Bob said:


> "Greenland is blowing away all records for ice gain this year. They have gained almost 200 billion tons of snow and ice over the past two months, which is more than 50% above normal. The surface of the ice gained more than 200 billion tons during the previous 12 months.
> 
> Five hundred billion tons of snow falls on Greenland every year. All of that has to return to the sea by either melt or glacier calving. Otherwise the ice would be piled up to the top of the atmosphere."
> 
> DMI notice just three weeks ago... The northern hemisphere is now in cooling state.




the warmers will have to ignore Greenland until the conditions change.

dont forget how the multi year ice in the Arctic basin is also increasing, although that may be more a function of how all the ice got blown out by storms in 2008 than any real increase in ice formation.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 31, 2015)

*Ooops! New NASA study: Antarctica isn’t losing ice mass after all !*



> *NASA study: Mass gains of Antarctic Ice Sheet greater than losses*
> 
> A new NASA study says that an increase in Antarctic snow accumulation that began 10,000 years ago is currently adding enough ice to the continent to outweigh the increased losses from its thinning glaciers.
> 
> ...



LMAO....

Now NASA is trying to regain some semblance of integrity. More precisely its the fact they cant lie about it any more as even three blind mice can see it and they have tons of egg on their face..

One more kick to the alarmist nut sack... Another alarmist fear-mongering lie crushed by researchers telling the truth.. Its not warming and the Ice is not melting...


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 31, 2015)

As the peer reviewed papers stack up showing the CWAG scam a farce..  How sad it must be to be an alarmist and watch as their religion is torn apart by facts...


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 4, 2015)

w0w........great stuff on massive ice gain gents!!! Love when the AGW k00ks are made to look horribly stoopid with all this new evidence!!! Alarmist nut sack kicking FTW!!

Who's not winning??


[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/cucumber.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 5, 2015)

JC..........Ian..........Frank...........Billy et. al..................

Thought this gem merited inclusion into this epic thread >>>


*Scientists questioning the accuracy of IPCC climate projections*
These scientists have said that it is not possible to project global climate accurately enough to justify the ranges projected for temperature and sea-level rise over the next century. They may not conclude specifically that the current IPCC projections are either too high or too low, but that the projections are likely to be inaccurate due to inadequacies of current global climate modeling.


David Bellamy, botanist.[14][15][16][17]
Lennart Bengtsson, meteorologist, Reading University.[18][_unreliable source?_][19]
Judith Curry, Professor and former chair of the School of Earth and Atmospheric Sciences at the Georgia Institute of Technology.[20][21][22][23]
Freeman Dyson, professor emeritus of the School of Natural Sciences, Institute for Advanced Study; Fellow of the Royal Society [24][25]
Steven E. Koonin, theoretical physicist and director of the Center for Urban Science and Progress at New York University[26][27]
Richard Lindzen, Alfred P. Sloan emeritus professor of atmospheric science at the Massachusetts Institute of Technology and member of the National Academy of Sciences[28][29][30][31]
Craig Loehle, ecologist and chief scientist at the National Council for Air and Stream Improvement.[32][33][34][35][36][37][38]
Patrick Moore, former president of Greenpeace Canada[39][40][41]
Nils-Axel Mörner, retired head of the Paleogeophysics and Geodynamics Department at Stockholm University, former chairman of the INQUA Commission on Sea Level Changes and Coastal Evolution (1999–2003)[42][43]
Garth Paltridge, retired chief research scientist, CSIRO Division of Atmospheric Research and retired director of the Institute of the Antarctic Cooperative Research Centre, visiting fellow Australian National University[44][45]
Denis Rancourt, former professor of physics at University of Ottawa, research scientist in condensed matter physics, and in environmental and soil science[46][47][48][49]
Harrison Schmitt, geologist, Apollo 17 Astronaut, former U.S. Senator.[50]
Peter Stilbs, professor of physical chemistry at Royal Institute of Technology, Stockholm[51][52]
Philip Stott, professor emeritus of biogeography at the University of London[53][54]
Hendrik Tennekes, retired director of research, Royal Netherlands Meteorological Institute [55][56]
Anastasios Tsonis, distinguished professor at the University of Wisconsin-Milwaukee[57][58]
Fritz Vahrenholt, German politician and energy executive with a doctorate in chemistry[59][60]
*Scientists arguing that global warming is primarily caused by natural processes*



Graph showing the ability with which a global climate model is able to reconstruct the historical temperature record, and the degree to which those temperature changes can be decomposed into various forcing factors. It shows the effects of five forcing factors: greenhouse gases, man-made sulfate emissions, solar variability, ozone changes, and volcanic emissions.[61]
These scientists have said that the observed warming is more likely to be attributable to natural causes than to human activities. Their views on climate change are usually described in more detail in their biographical articles.


Khabibullo Abdusamatov, astrophysicist at Pulkovo Observatory of the Russian Academy of Sciences[62][63]
Sallie Baliunas, retired astrophysicist, Harvard-Smithsonian Center for Astrophysics[64][65][66]
Timothy Ball, historical climatologist, and retired professor of geography at the University of Winnipeg[67][68][69]
Robert M. Carter, former head of the school of earth sciences at James Cook University[70][71]
Ian Clark, hydrogeologist, professor, Department of Earth Sciences, University of Ottawa[72][73]
Chris de Freitas, associate professor, School of Geography, Geology and Environmental Science, University of Auckland[74][75]
David Douglass, solid-state physicist, professor, Department of Physics and Astronomy, University of Rochester[76][77]
Don Easterbrook, emeritus professor of geology, Western Washington University[78][79]
William M. Gray, professor emeritus and head of the Tropical Meteorology Project, Department of Atmospheric Science, Colorado State University[80][81]
William Happer, physicist specializing in optics and spectroscopy; emeritus professor, Princeton University[82][83]
Ole Humlum, professor of geology at the University of Oslo[84][85]
Wibjörn Karlén, professor emeritus of geography and geology at the University of Stockholm.[86][87]
William Kininmonth, meteorologist, former Australian delegate to World Meteorological Organization Commission for Climatology[88][89]
David Legates, associate professor of geography and director of the Center for Climatic Research, University of Delaware[90][91]
Anthony Lupo, professor of atmospheric science at the University of Missouri[92][93]
Tad Murty, oceanographer; adjunct professor, Departments of Civil Engineering and Earth Sciences, University of Ottawa[94][95]
Tim Patterson, paleoclimatologist and professor of geology at Carleton University in Canada.[96][97][98]
Ian Plimer, professor emeritus of mining geology, the University of Adelaide.[99][100]
Arthur B. Robinson, American politician, biochemist and former faculty member at the University of California, San Diego[101][102]
Murry Salby, atmospheric scientist, former professor at Macquarie University and University of Colorado[103][104]
Nicola Scafetta, research scientist in the physics department at Duke University[105][106][107]
Tom Segalstad, geologist; associate professor at University of Oslo[108][109]
Nir Shaviv, professor of physics focusing on astrophysics and climate science at the Hebrew University of Jerusalem[110][111]
Fred Singer, professor emeritus of environmental sciences at the University of Virginia[112][113][114][115]
Willie Soon, astrophysicist, Harvard-Smithsonian Center for Astrophysics[116][117]
Roy Spencer, meteorologist; principal research scientist, University of Alabama in Huntsville[118][119]
Henrik Svensmark, physicist, Danish National Space Center[120][121]
George H. Taylor, retired director of the Oregon Climate Service at Oregon State University[122][123]
Jan Veizer, environmental geochemist, professor emeritus from University of Ottawa[124][125]
*Scientists arguing that the cause of global warming is unknown*
These scientists have said that no principal cause can be ascribed to the observed rising temperatures, whether man-made or natural.


Syun-Ichi Akasofu, retired professor of geophysics and founding director of the International Arctic Research Center of the University of Alaska Fairbanks.[126][127]
Claude Allègre, French politician; geochemist, emeritus professor at Institute of Geophysics (Paris).[128][129]
Robert Balling, a professor of geography at Arizona State University.[130][131]
Pål Brekke, solar astrophycisist, senior advisor Norwegian Space Centre.[132][133]
John Christy, professor of atmospheric science and director of the Earth System Science Center at the University of Alabama in Huntsville, contributor to several IPCC reports.[134][135][136]
Petr Chylek, space and remote sensing sciences researcher, Los Alamos National Laboratory.[137][138]
David Deming, geology professor at the University of Oklahoma.[139][140]
Ivar Giaever, professor emeritus of physics at the Rensselaer Polytechnic Institute and a Nobel laureate.[141][142]
Vincent R. Gray, New Zealand physical chemist with expertise in coal ashes[143][144]
Keith E. Idso, botanist, former adjunct professor of biology at Maricopa County Community College District and the vice president of the Center for the Study of Carbon Dioxide and Global Change[145][146]
Antonino Zichichi, emeritus professor of nuclear physics at the University of Bologna and president of the World Federation of Scientists.[147][148]
*Scientists arguing that global warming will have few negative consequences*
These scientists have said that projected rising temperatures will be of little impact or a net positive for society or the environment.


Indur M. Goklany, science and technology policy analyst for the United States Department of the Interior[149][150][151]
Craig D. Idso, faculty researcher, Office of Climatology, Arizona State University and founder of the Center for the Study of Carbon Dioxide and Global Change [152][153]
Sherwood B. Idso, former research physicist, USDA Water Conservation Laboratory, and adjunct professor, Arizona State University[154][155]
Patrick Michaels, senior fellow at the Cato Institute and retired research professor of environmental science at the University of Virginia[156][157]
*Dead scientists*
This section includes deceased scientists who would otherwise be listed in the prior sections.


August H. "Augie" Auer Jr. (1940–2007), retired New Zealand MetService Meteorologist and past professor of atmospheric science at the University of Wyoming[158]
Reid Bryson (1920–2008), Emeritus Professor of Atmospheric and Oceanic Sciences, University of Wisconsin-Madison, said in a 2007 magazine interview that he believed global warming was primarily caused by natural processes:[159]
Robert Jastrow (1925–2008), American astronomer, physicist and cosmologist. He was a leading NASA scientist. Together with Fred Seitz and William Nierenberg he established the George C. Marshall Institute[159] to counter the scientists who were arguing against Reagan's Starwars Initiative, arguing for equal time in the media. This institute later took the view that tobacco was having no effect, that acid rain was not caused by human emissions, that ozone was not depleted by CFCs, that pesticides were not environmentally harmful and it was also critical of the consensus view of anthropogenic global warming.[160] Jastrow acknowledged the Earth was experiencing a warming trend, but claimed that the cause was likely to be natural variation.[161]
Harold ("Hal") Warren Lewis (1923-2011), Emeritus Professor of Physics and former department chairman at the University of California, Santa Barbara. In 2010, after 67 years of membership, Lewis resigned from the American Physical Society, writing in a letter about the "corruption" from "the money flood" of government grants.[162]
Frederick Seitz (1911–2008), solid-state physicist and former president of the National Academy of Sciences and co-founder of the George C. Marshall Institute in 1984.[159][163]









Who's not winning and who looks stoopid????


----------



## jc456 (Nov 5, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> JC..........Ian..........Frank...........Billy et. al..................
> 
> Thought this gem merited inclusion into this epic thread >>>
> 
> ...


skooks, nice lists.  Funny, you can post up those who agree with us, and yet the left can't muster up but a few.  but.....97% is their response. I  LOL at these fools.  Thank you sir!!!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 5, 2015)

This is gonna HURT!  The mighty El Nino was supposed to have put the kibosh on the pause (or end of warming) and it hasn't acted like any previous El Nino as there has been no step rise as was seen in many previous cycles indicating that we are entering a cooling stage

*The Pause lengthens again – just in time for Paris*

*



*


The funny thing about this, the peak has passed and now it begins to cool leaving the pause intact and growing.. Going to be kind of hard to explain away in Paris...


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 5, 2015)

You want to talk IPCC and Alarmist FAILURE?











Here's your sign...


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 6, 2015)

Billy_Bob said:


> You want to talk IPCC and Alarmist FAILURE?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Dang Billy.......where do you find this epic stuff?


LOL.....more AGW k00k losing..............


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 7, 2015)

the skeptic winning.....con........tin.....ues!!!!!

Record Siberian snow could bode ill for Northeast


Hey Billy.............JC...............Ian..............how 'bout this? ^^^^^


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 7, 2015)

OMFG!!! I was just going to post this

Record Siberian snow could bode ill for Northeast

...er, global warming makes snow, a thing of the past, snow like harder or something


----------



## jc456 (Nov 10, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> OMFG!!! I was just going to post this
> 
> Record Siberian snow could bode ill for Northeast
> 
> ...er, global warming makes snow, a thing of the past, snow like harder or something


so Frank, I always get confused with the more snow, no snow argument. It is the warmers theory that more CO2 will cause more water vapor and more water vapor will increase precipitation, which in winter would be snow.  Yet, they argue no more snow.  WTF man do these cats know what the hell their own arguments are?  Thanks for the info.  Needed to vent after reading skooks post.

I mean, think about these goofs talk out each side of their mouths, this way, they don't think they can ever be wrong.  FunnY?

To me what's funny is they are always wrong.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 10, 2015)

jc456 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > OMFG!!! I was just going to post this
> ...



There must be a left and right handed version of the CO2 molecule


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 11, 2015)

Yeah gents.....looks like another winter of Northeastern folks freezing their nut sacks off for about 7 months. The potholes.......my God, if you guys ever saw the potholes around New York. Don't ever consider living in an entitlement state if you are going to have to deal with bitter cold and thaw. I recommend folks invest in tire company stock right now.....

Notice though how the AGW k00ks no longer talk about "global" with climate change? That whole ruse went up in smoke several years ago while sections of the planet have plunged into a epic pseudo-ice age. And we wonder why so many people don't give a rats ass about global warming?


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 11, 2015)

Dang......to my skeptic pals on here.........our thread here is approaching 5,000 posts 

And you know......when this thread bolts to the top of PAGE 1 every day, can you not see heads exploding in here???!!

OMG......these people.........imagine the misery of us dealing the daily knobby cucumber!!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 12, 2015)

Dr David Viner and his attempt to make his failed predictions go away.. flops...

It seams that a company is making Dr Viner's failed prediction that snow would be a thing of the past by 2015 vanish from as many servers at they can get access too.

Thank God for the way back machine and others who have archived this.  The Original paper who published his article and predictions has deleted it along with all links to any form of it.

One of the longest running climate prediction blunders has disappeared from the Internet


The scrubbing of failed climate predictions has begun...


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 18, 2015)

Billy_Bob said:


> Dr David Viner and his attempt to make his failed predictions go away.. flops...
> 
> It seams that a company is making Dr Viner's failed prediction that snow would be a thing of the past by 2015 vanish from as many servers at they can get access too.
> 
> ...





w0w.....great find Billy!!! Yep....google in bed with the globalists!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 18, 2015)

*New urban heat island study shows surprising variation in air temperatures*

Well this ought to put the alarmist drivel of the "hottest ev'a" lie to bed.   It appears that cities can spike some 9 -11 deg F higher daily just due to land use change and use of heating and cooling devices.  Yes this puts a huge crink in the AGW meme.  Not only does this prove UHI exists but it place all temps in cities about 2-4 deg C (6 deg F) warmer than surrounding areas on average. This totally screws with the GAT (Global Average Temp) by altering it artificially higher. 

This paper is a massive ouch for the alarmist clans...




> Abstract
> 
> Data from a dense urban meteorological network (UMN) are analyzed, revealing the spatial heterogeneity and temporal variability of the Twin Cities (Minneapolis–St. Paul, Minnesota) canopy-layer urban heat island (UHI). Data from individual sensors represent surface air temperature (SAT) across a variety of local climate zones within a 5000-km2area and span the 3-yr period from 1 August 2011 to 1 August 2014. Irregularly spaced data are interpolated to a uniform 1 km × 1 km grid using two statistical methods: 1) kriging and 2) cokriging with impervious surface area data. The cokriged SAT field exhibits lower bias and lower RMSE than does the kriged SAT field when evaluated against an independent set of observations. Maps, time series, and statistics that are based on the cokriged field are presented to describe the spatial structure and magnitude of the Twin Cities metropolitan area (TCMA) UHI on hourly, daily, and seasonal time scales. The average diurnal variation of the TCMA UHI exhibits distinct seasonal modulation wherein the daily maximum occurs by night during summer and by day during winter. Daily variations in the UHI magnitude are linked to changes in weather patterns. Seasonal variations in the UHI magnitude are discussed in terms of land–atmosphere interactions. To the extent that they more fully resolve the spatial structure of the UHI, dense UMNs are advantageous relative to limited collections of existing urban meteorological observations. Dense UMNs are thus capable of providing valuable information for UHI monitoring and for implementing and evaluating UHI mitigation efforts.
> 
> * Supplemental information related to this paper is available at the Journals Online website:http://dx.doi.org/10.1175/JAMC-D-14-0239.s1.


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 19, 2015)

Hey gents.....a site I found today.......some great stuff............

Global Warming? | About The Sky


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 20, 2015)

prominent scientists declare..............AGW (global warming )

*"nonsense"

"pure political propaganda"

"nothing to do with science"


MIT Climate Scientist Dr. Richard Lindzen: 'Demonization of CO2 is irrational at best and even modest warming is mostly beneficial.' - 'When someone says this is the warmest temperature on record. What are they talking about? It’s just nonsense. This is a very tiny change period.'


Prominent Scientists Declare Climate Claims Ahead of UN Summit 'Irrational' - 'Based On Nonsense' - 'Leading us down a false path'*


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 23, 2015)

Oooooooooooooooops............this sure doesn't fit the established narrative for the AGW k00ks >>>

Biggest snows in Chicago since.........ready for this........1895!!!

Chicago Area Digs Out From Record Storm


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 23, 2015)

Most of the US is 15 degrees BELOW NORMAL even with the monster El Nino.. (which isn't) And much of the western US will be under 6-12 inches of snow in the next few days.

The empirical evidence suggests that we have a weak to moderate El Nino.. All I can do is shake my head at the data manipulators who made up this lie.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 24, 2015)

This one is going to leave a mark.. With CO2 only lasting around 20-40 years in circulation within our atmosphere the CO2 monster dies...  


Simple Equation of Multi-Decadal Atmospheric Carbon Concentration Change.  It is article-length (~5,000 words, not counting references), citable, and discoverable by search engines, including the Climate Sanity and Freedom Search.  In a slight departure from a widely-used academic format, the paper contains a Summary (for busy readers).  The abstract is as follows.

"Surplus CO2 is removed from the atmosphere by natural sinks at rate, proportional to the surplus CO2 concentration. In other words, it undergoes exponential decay with a single decay constant. This conclusion is rigorously proven, using first principles and relatively recent observations of oceans. Historical data for CO2 concentrations and emissions from 1958–2013 are then used to calculate the half-life of the surplus concentration. This theoretically derived formula is found to be an excellent match to the historical CO2 concentrations over the measurement period. Furthermore, the “initial” CO2 concentration in the formula came out to be very close to the likely “pre-industrial” CO2 concentration. Based on the used datasets, the half-life of the surplus concentration of CO2 in the atmosphere is found to be approximately 40 years."

WUWT


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 24, 2015)

Billy_Bob said:


> This one is going to leave a mark.. With CO2 only lasting around 20-40 years in circulation within our atmosphere the CO2 monster dies...
> 
> 
> Simple Equation of Multi-Decadal Atmospheric Carbon Concentration Change.  It is article-length (~5,000 words, not counting references), citable, and discoverable by search engines, including the Climate Sanity and Freedom Search.  In a slight departure from a widely-used academic format, the paper contains a Summary (for busy readers).  The abstract is as follows.
> ...





Dang Billy...........you are closing out the 2015 year with devastating information about CO2........and making the climate crusading alarmists look pretty stoopid. Great stuff........annihilates the AGW narrative.


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 24, 2015)

Hey Billy....check this out......more fraud at the NOAA and from the Soetero administration...........


*"The Obama administration is continuing to resist efforts by a top House Republican to gain access to the internal deliberations of federal scientists who authored a groundbreaking global warming study the lawmaker is investigating."

*
ghey



All phony.......these people and the people who support them are all frauds.

NOAA chief tells lawmaker: No one will ‘coerce the scientists who work for me’




*Zero* transparency from these fakes


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 24, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > This one is going to leave a mark.. With CO2 only lasting around 20-40 years in circulation within our atmosphere the CO2 monster dies...
> ...



With the decay rate proven to be far less than 1,000 years as noted by the IPCC and the US EPA the fear of this fabricated monster is pure hype and bull shit..  This proves that CO2 is a follower not a lead of any kind.

The cask is now sealed and we are throwing dirt on top of the AGW scam... Its DEAD!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 24, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey Billy....check this out......more fraud at the NOAA and from the Soetero administration...........
> 
> 
> *"The Obama administration is continuing to resist efforts by a top House Republican to gain access to the internal deliberations of federal scientists who authored a groundbreaking global warming study the lawmaker is investigating."
> ...



To quote some of our famous liberals here, If you got nothing to hide then why cant those tasked with oversight be questioning those they are to be overseeing?

Looks to me like they have some serious explaining to do..


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 25, 2015)

Billy_Bob said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Billy....check this out......more fraud at the NOAA and from the Soetero administration...........
> ...




Just as an aside Billy.......how satisfying is it to see this presidency crumbling when you think back to inauguration day 2009? Failure everywhere you look........even Obamacare looks now to be going belly up with nobodys help!! Just a little more than a year until this meathead exits with the world burning!! And renewable energy? Still a joke!!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 25, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



At least he stopped the rise of the oceans.......right?


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 25, 2015)

LOL.....if this isn't the final exclamation point on this entire thread, I don't know what is............


The New ‘Consensus’: 97 Percent Of Americans Aren’t Worried About Global Warming


JC.........Billy............Ian.............FlacalTenn............Frank.........Todd.......could you be laughing any harder??


Nobody cares about this shit..........at this point, this whole forum is our playground!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 28, 2015)

The newest AGW alarmist nutter rant......and this one may even be better than when they were saying that climate change caused the Japan tsunami............

Now its causing.......

*GIANT FLYING BOULDERS


Another danger of climate change: Giant flying boulders?*


----------



## jc456 (Nov 28, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> LOL.....if this isn't the final exclamation point on this entire thread, I don't know what is............
> 
> 
> The New ‘Consensus’: 97 Percent Of Americans Aren’t Worried About Global Warming
> ...


I just saw back radiation causes higher temperatures. Huh. I didn't know CO2 was a sun


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 28, 2015)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > LOL.....if this isn't the final exclamation point on this entire thread, I don't know what is............
> ...



Lots of non-sun things cause higher temperatures.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 28, 2015)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


Urban heat and that's it


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 29, 2015)

so much winning.............


----------



## jc456 (Nov 30, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> so much winning.............


CO2 is sooooooo powerful it warms the earth more than the sun can.  9% of the atmosphere and we have a frikn oven.


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 30, 2015)

Hey JC.........Billy.........remember when the global warming k00ks promised us ( every single one of the regulars in here ) unprecedented Cat 5 hurricanes back in 2005??!!!!

Florida marks record of 10 years without major hurricane




Of course, every single one of these bozo's denies that now!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 1, 2015)

Always look forward to Climate Summit time.............more opportunity to highlight the losing...........


renewable energy = the poor get poorer


Renewables and Coal Rates in Germany | The Energy Collective


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 5, 2015)

LOL......well, this progressive nut knows well he is..........losing.

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/04/o...te-change-denial-denial.html?ref=opinion&_r=1


Paul Krugman..........NY Times...........radical progressive nutter!!

Reading the article, and as typical of most progressives, there is a level of misery that goes with the arrogance!!


----------



## IanC (Dec 5, 2015)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > LOL.....if this isn't the final exclamation point on this entire thread, I don't know what is............
> ...




jc- do you bake Christmas cookies?

if you do, or have ever baked cookies, did you just put in the cookie pan then turn on the oven and wait ten minutes? or did you wait until the oven preheated to the right temperature?

the atmosphere has been preheated. it gives off heat just like the sides of an oven. the heatsink has been charged and it radiates in all directions. think about the basics first, before you contemplate what a stable amount of greenhouse gases do to the equilibrium. and then an increasing amount of GHGs. you will come to the inescapable conclusion that GHGs heat the atmosphere, primarily at the surface/atmosphere boundary. it is a solid, physics based mechanism supported by massive amounts of technically measured evidence.

the greenhouse effect is real! but dont stop there or you will become a chicken little like crick, screaming that the sky is falling or the planet is burning up.

what else is happening? water vapour, the main GHG is transporting energy from the surface via convection and phase change latent heat, and carrying it aloft. in a much grander scale, conduction and convection are orders of magnitude more efficient at moving energy that radiation is. subtle changes in convection and clouds simply dwarf the tiny changes caused by CO2. and they cannot be incorporated into climate models except in estimated general way. the IPCC admits that they can't do clouds, and the error estimates swamp the tiny contribution of CO2. 

there are lots of things wrong with the theory that CO2 controls the climate, but altogether denying that CO2 has a warming influence at the surface is not one of them.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Dec 5, 2015)

IanC said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



While that theroy is generally accepted, it has not yet been proven, nor how the system reacts to that minute change. While i generally agree that the theory is correct, from a theoretical standpoint, there is far to little empirical evidence to support it at this point,  This is the main problem with CAGW, the lack of empirically observed evidence and atmospheric operational understanding to support it. IE: all alarmist modeling fails and this represents our technical understanding. We dont know squat and what we do claim to know is wrong!

Only the realist models are anywhere near correct and they show a far less rise than the laboratory observed rise of CO2, in controlled conditions. Those models show less than 1/2 of the CO2 rise potential, which is right in line with unadjusted temperatures (observed empirical evidence).

The question about GHG's is far from settled and if the realists are correct, and I think they are from the research Ive been doing, we have zero to worry about with CO2 well above 1500ppm.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Dec 5, 2015)

More oop's for the alarmists...  Facts that lay waste to the IPCC and the EPA's fantasy world..

Source


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 6, 2015)

on progressives numbers fuckery >>>

The Myth of the Climate Change '97%'


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 6, 2015)

Great post Billy..............

Oh.............more on progressives numbers fuckery >>>

The Myth of the Climate Change '97%'


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 8, 2015)

Bernie Sanders on Climate Change: "We Have To Look At This As If We're Fighting A War"


----------



## Billy_Bob (Dec 8, 2015)

Mark Styne eviscerates the left and the AGW Scam in senate hearings.

Mark Steyn’s illuminating and entertaining testimony to the Cruz hearing on climate today


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 9, 2015)

IanC said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...





dang Ian.....love your science stuff. The doper AGW climate crusaders have this shit bass ackwards.

This entire thread should be mandatory education in all the public schools!!! Almost nothing in this thread is taught in the schools......its all the established AGW narrative.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Dec 11, 2015)

If you needed any more proof that the IPCC and the UN is nothing more than a socialist wealth theft and redistribution racket in need of RICO prosecution here it is...

#COP21 Talks Delayed - US Threatens To Walk Out Of Paris Talks If Financial Obligations Made Legally Binding

Those with their hands out demand that we give and give now! To the tune of 3.5 trillion US dollars..


How do you tell these people to go fuck themselves in French?


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 12, 2015)

Billy_Bob said:


> If you needed any more proof that the IPCC and the UN is nothing more than a socialist wealth theft and redistribution racket in need of RICO prosecution here it is...
> 
> #COP21 Talks Delayed - US Threatens To Walk Out Of Paris Talks If Financial Obligations Made Legally Binding
> 
> ...






Great stuff Billy...........fuck Europe. Been bailing those fucks out for 100 years now. 3.5 trillion dollars while China ups its coal production 50% over the next 30 years.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 14, 2015)

yuk.......yuk...............

Well boys......the AGW climate crusaders haven't even finished taking their bows on the climate treaty and >>>

COP21: Climate obstacles emerge within hours - FT.com


Like every year.........lOsInG


----------



## jc456 (Dec 14, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> yuk.......yuk...............
> 
> Well boys......the AGW climate crusaders haven't even finished taking their bows on the climate treaty and >>>
> 
> ...


can't read it, don't subscribe to it and won't.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 16, 2015)

72 hours after they leave Paris, nobody is talking or caring about the Climate Summit. Go over to REALCLEARPOLITICS........almost nothing on the "historic" treaty.

Not so historic @www.losing.com


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 16, 2015)

In Paris, Climate Change Alarmists Con Everyone, Including Themselves

In Paris, Climate Change Alarmists Con Themselves


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 19, 2015)

more AGW k00k losing...............

Coal or Climate? Vancouver Approves Giant Coal Export Facility on Eve of New Climate Deal


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 19, 2015)

*Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooops!!!


The Paris Climate Deal: Is That All You Get For Your Money?*


----------



## Billy_Bob (Dec 19, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> more AGW k00k losing...............
> 
> Coal or Climate? Vancouver Approves Giant Coal Export Facility on Eve of New Climate Deal



Yep!  Wyoming Coal is now going too leave the us on trains to Canada and then to sea ports.. Left wit morons here in the US cant figure out they are cutting their own longshoreman's throats and jobs to the bone..


----------



## Old Rocks (Dec 20, 2015)

That is fine with us here in Oregon. We don't care to see the Columbia polluted the first time a coal train wrecks.


----------



## Old Rocks (Dec 20, 2015)

The passage of the Budget gave us the money the President needed to implement our part of that treaty. I would say that we won resoundingly. LOL


----------



## Billy_Bob (Dec 21, 2015)

Old Rocks said:


> The passage of the Budget gave us the money the President needed to implement our part of that treaty. I would say that we won resoundingly. LOL


Actually, NO!  that money is being held by Congress pending further review.  So, No it is not yet intact.  The money may be there but it has not yet been appropriated by the House. My bet is it will not be..


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 21, 2015)

Old Rocks said:


> The passage of the Budget gave us the money the President needed to implement our part of that treaty. I would say that we won resoundingly. LOL



How much did he get?


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 21, 2015)

Old Rocks said:


> The passage of the Budget gave us the money the President needed to implement our part of that treaty. I would say that we won resoundingly. LOL





20 billion dollars at best!!

A joke.

That's like being told you are having a new baseball stadium but ooooooooooops, only funding enough for 2 rows of seats and one pretzel stand!!!   Sorry!!!


Progressives have no concept of money as it relates to the bigger picture............20 billion dollars = laughable.

But............keeps the fringe environmental people quiet for another year.



Meanwhile, the treaty does one thing for sure...........makes poor people poorer. The UN and the climate k00ks never want to admit this but it is pure unadulterated FACT!!! Carbon taxes fuck the poor HUGE because most of the poor gets their energy from conventional energy sources like coal.........pass their taxes on to the electric companies. Only the climate nutters think that the electric companies are going to eat those taxes. Fucking dummies..............they get passed on to the poor consumer thus making them poorer.


Obama's Plan to Make the Poor Even Poorer | Economics21


Progressives WANT more poor people. Why? They more people dependent on government, the more they get the world they want.

Write it down..........when the pushback comes, its going to be epic. One side will be ill prepared for what follows...........but not most people on my side!!!


Wont be going to the government for help...........and when time comes that I need shit, I know where I will go to acquire what I need.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 22, 2015)

more AGW k00k losing..................

Scientist: Global Warming Won’t Be Dangerous


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 22, 2015)

Once again, the NOAA caught fudging the temperature data............and are now being sued for it too!!!

Judicial Watch Sues for Documents Withheld From Congress in New Climate Data Scandal


The real question becomes........if the science is so "settled" then why must they be rigging the data??


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 22, 2015)

Hey Billy........JC.....Frank............Ian.......this thread is becoming historic. The term "epic" no longer applies!!!


----------



## Wuwei (Dec 22, 2015)

More proof the skeptics are not winning. 

After Paris accord, most U.S. Republicans back action on climate

_More than half, or 58 percent, of Republicans surveyed said they approved of U.S. efforts to work with other nations to limit global warming, the poll showed. Forty percent said they would support a presidential candidate who did so._​


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 23, 2015)

Wuwei said:


> More proof the skeptics are not winning.
> 
> After Paris accord, most U.S. Republicans back action on climate
> 
> _More than half, or 58 percent, of Republicans surveyed said they approved of U.S. efforts to work with other nations to limit global warming, the poll showed. Forty percent said they would support a presidential candidate who did so._​





yeah but its on the very bottom of the list of real concerns of voters ( can post up a boatload of polls by request ). In other words, like a handful of people are basing their vote on climate change which was clearly demonstrated in last years mid-terms where candidates who ran on climate change got their clocks cleaned.

When people find out that this shit means their electric bills double, almost all will punt.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Dec 23, 2015)

*PSC grants new Kemper rate hike for Mississippi Power*



> JACKSON, MS (WLOX) -
> 
> *The Mississippi Public Service Commission voted Thursday to grant Mississippi Power Company an immediate emergency 18 percent increase in rates.* Commissioners voted two to one to allow for the increase.
> 
> The vote came one week after a public hearing on the power company's request to raise its rates. Power company officials testified last week that unless the rate increase was granted, the company will run out of money to operate its business by the end of this year.



Obama's EPA regulations are going to start hitting everyone very hard this year..  Many new regulations hit our power companies in August of this year.  Now many are demanding huge increases due to the OBAMA EPA POLICES which are strangling power companies (who are not in Obama's favor or on his cronies list).

Pacific Corp is also looking at double digit increases after the first of the year which will affect millions of people in the Western US. 

These are democrat AGW lie 'gimme' policies..  Just think they can be blamed for killing the old, killing the poor, killing the homeless...  Just another day in the democrap world of culling the populations for their agenda!


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 24, 2015)

still winning....................


[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/winking-santa.png.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Billy_Bob (Dec 25, 2015)

During the last week there has been a dramatic drop in temperature anomaly, globally by about 0.5degC (black line) and NH by nearly 1degC (blue line).





Looks to me like El Nino is dead and the cooling is now coming full throttle.


----------



## Old Rocks (Dec 25, 2015)

2015 December Quick Look

*Looks to me like Silly Billy still can't make an accurate forecast. So far, scientists batting 1000, Silly Billy batting 0*


----------



## Billy_Bob (Dec 25, 2015)

Old Rocks said:


> 2015 December Quick Look
> 
> *Looks to me like Silly Billy still can't make an accurate forecast. So far, scientists batting 1000, Silly Billy batting 0*



Wow a region on earth is warmer than another.......... Silly ass hole..... Your political science is crap!

You  know what is so funny about the AGW CULT religion, last year they were kicking and screaming that the US was only 2% of the earth and just because it was cooling by 2 deg C, it didn't mean the earth wasn't warming.

Now we have a warming of that same 2% of the earth, while the rest of the earth is cooling rapidly by 1 deg C (as I demonstrated, with empirical evidence, in my previous post) and it is now still proof of global warming! The US is warm due to the dying El Nino event not anything to do with AGW.

You lying propagandist fucktards are totally agenda driven. Take off the dam blinders you silly ass hole!


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 27, 2015)

Billy_Bob said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > 2015 December Quick Look
> ...






LMAO Billy.............schooling the asshats!!!


Hey Billy.........got check the record for winter 1955!!! The AGW k00ks don't want people to know about that!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 29, 2015)

Who's not winning???



Baby It's Cold Outside


----------



## Billy_Bob (Dec 31, 2015)

Happy New Year to all those who share with me the truth about AGW being a hoax and a lie. This next year will be one that alarmist wish would never happen. They are about to be exposed as the liars and thieves they are. (its going to be done by the earth itself)

One more year on our journey to exposing the socialist scumbag liars and 6,000 plus posts!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 1, 2016)

Now here is an intersting find.  Someone who uses the second law of thermal dynamics correctly..



> *2016 will be the year when Physics Departments of most major universities throughout the English/German/French speaking world will be notified by our group regarding the false physics in the Greenhouse Radiative Forcing conjecture.*
> 
> Whilst the mean ocean surface temperature is indeed due to solar heating, it is important to understand that the “solar heating” is _*not*_ achieved by way of direct solar radiation reaching the ocean surface and (mostly) passing through the first meter or so. Stefan-Boltzmann calculations readily confirm this.
> 
> ...



The AU $10,000.00 prize to show it wrong and the fact none have done so, is a pretty good indicator that their findings are good and solid.  

Why It's Not Carbon Dioxide


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 1, 2016)

Im laughing looking at the computer models at the graph on top of the page. Check out those disparities!!!

That's "science"*????*

That is only science for people of the religion.

People can talk to me about climate change when the computer models become FAR, FAR more trustworthy. At the present time...........they are a complete joke!! Accordingly........the alarmist predictions and hysteria.......is based upon dartboard-type accuracy.


ghey


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 1, 2016)

Hey Billy,........wanna laugh?

More AGW k00k losing....today in REALCLEARPOLITICS >>>

About 94% of cars will still be powered by fossil fuels in 2040, report says


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 1, 2016)

Entropy and convection..... Means the world will follow the cyclical path of the axial, precision and tilt of the earth. And our current pause is now breaking into long term cooling..

And they are testing three other avenues which show AGW is not driving our climate.

Why It's Not Carbon Dioxide


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 2, 2016)

Billy_Bob said:


> Entropy and convection..... Means the world will follow the cyclical path of the axial, precision and tilt of the earth. And our current pause is now breaking into long term cooling..
> 
> And they are testing three other avenues which show AGW is not driving our climate.
> 
> Why It's Not Carbon Dioxide





Brilliant graph posting..............

The conclusion ( unless you are a meathead  )??

We still don't know shit about shit about the future of the climate.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 2, 2016)

Billy_Bob said:


> Happy New Year to all those who share with me the truth about AGW being a hoax and a lie. This next year will be one that alarmist wish would never happen. They are about to be exposed as the liars and thieves they are. (its going to be done by the earth itself)
> 
> One more year on our journey to exposing the socialist scumbag liars and 6,000 plus posts!


Thanks Billy, back at you, Happy New Years to you.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 2, 2016)

*450 pages of win gents!!!*


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 4, 2016)

*2440 planned coal plants between now and 2030!!!

The Coal Gap - Climate Action Tracker


More AGW k00k losing!!!*


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 5, 2016)

Well.........well.........the Polar Vortex is baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack!!!

Polar vortex to usher widespread cold, snow chances into US during mid-January


Who just got their nut sacks kicked in??


----------



## jc456 (Jan 5, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> Well.........well.........the Polar Vortex is baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack!!!
> 
> Polar vortex to usher widespread cold, snow chances into US during mid-January
> 
> ...


Can you say El Niño


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 5, 2016)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Well.........well.........the Polar Vortex is baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack!!!
> ...



Not for much longer.  If my predictions are right (and right now they are looking like they are) this thing is going to collapse pretty fast and cool rapidly.Tracking the el nino | Page 16 | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 6, 2016)

Electric car sales still a laughable joke >>>


Electric Car Sales Up 1.1% In US In Sept, But The Story Is Complicated


Less than 100K in sales.....................meanwhile, 17.5 million vehicles sold in US in 2015!!


Hey Billy........the winning is killing me bro..........


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 6, 2016)

Im laughing.............

We heard all during 2015 about how it was going to be this historically warm year...........fucking liars as usual!!


More AGW k00k losing >>

Satellite Data Shows 2015 Wasn’t Even Close To Being The Hottest Year On Record




*duh*


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 6, 2016)

100% Of Reported US Warming Since 1990 Is Fake
Posted on February 4, 2015 by stevengoddard
100% Of Reported US Warming Since 1990 Is Fake

_"The animation below flashes *between the average of measured adjusted USHCN temperatures, and the estimated (infilled) ones – which are marked with an “E”*. As you can see, all US warming since 1990 is due to infilling fake data. And even the measured zero warming temperatures have been tampered with using various other adjustments. USHCN is losing data at a spectacular rate over the last three years, *with more than 50% of the 2015 data marked as estimated, and nearly 40% of the 2014 data marked as estimated."*_

DAM!


----------



## MaryL (Jan 6, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> More bad news for the climate crusading nutters.......
> 
> 
> Less people than *ever* believe in global warming!!!
> ...


More and more people believe in the Easter bunny. WOW. that proves something? Sorry, it's getting WARM around here with the  massive forest fires  and  the global ice caps melting and all and the ocean levels rising and the increase in the overall temps over the last century. Sorry. A fact.You were saying something about mass delusions?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 6, 2016)

MaryL said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > More bad news for the climate crusading nutters.......
> ...



NO warming happening...







Sea Level rise is artifact of a +2mm adjustment by NASA to their satellite data (total was 3mm/yr for the last 15 years)  20mm of that 15 years of rise is artifact.(definitely man made pencil whipped rise)

Global ice caps are not melting..






I could go on and on about the BS your spouting, but as it is all lies and crap there is no point in refuting the lies over and over again by the same ignorant people. 

Talking points FAIL as empirical evidence show you a liar!


----------



## MaryL (Jan 6, 2016)

Are you kidding me? I am almost as old as Methuselah. I see the changes in climate, and it isn't a political/economic game.The overall warming  and the drastic climate changes one way or the other.  What the hell do you know? What some politico with charts and graphs TELLS you? I have seen the long term changes, bukaroo. You were in diapers, along with your so called experts. Give me a break.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 6, 2016)

MaryL said:


> Are you kidding me? I am almost as old as Methuselah. I see the changes in climate, and it isn't a political/economic game.The overall warming  and the drastic climate changes one way or the other.  What the hell do you know? I have seen the long term changes, bukaroo. You were in diapers, along with your so called experts. Give me a break.



Do you miss the glacier on top of Chicago?


----------



## jc456 (Jan 6, 2016)

MaryL said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > More bad news for the climate crusading nutters.......
> ...


Where is waters rising. Please post some actual figures instead of your opinion.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 6, 2016)

MaryL said:


> Are you kidding me? I am almost as old as Methuselah. I see the changes in climate, and it isn't a political/economic game.The overall warming  and the drastic climate changes one way or the other.  What the hell do you know? What some politico with charts and graphs TELLS you? I have seen the long term changes, bukaroo. You were in diapers, along with your so called experts. Give me a break.




Sweetie......the ONLY thing that matters with this shit is the politics and the economics. As long as Americans see the Great Lakes being frozen solid for 3 months, the public policies aren't going to change. Which means all the science in the world isn't going to add up to dick...........just like it hasn't for the past 25 years!!

Im older than you and Ive seen the same shit going on for decades. The difference between you and me is, you get hysterical every time a thunderstorm rolls in. The majority of the public sees just another day of weather.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 6, 2016)

MaryL said:


> Are you kidding me? I am almost as old as Methuselah. I see the changes in climate, and it isn't a political/economic game.The overall warming  and the drastic climate changes one way or the other.  What the hell do you know? What some politico with charts and graphs TELLS you? I have seen the long term changes, bukaroo. You were in diapers, along with your so called experts. Give me a break.


Until you have 360 years of empirical data (two long term solar cycles) you dont have enough data to even make any of your silly assumptions. The last 65 years have been on the warming side of the longer 180 year cycle.  You need to change your perspective and quit believing the hype. do some fact checking and look into the real science of climactic changes over long periods of time.  There isn't a new thing happening that hasn't happened cyclically  for millions of years.

By the way were now past the peak of the current long solar cycle, can you guess what the next 60-80 years is going to bring? let me help you... (dont have crick interpret this for you he sucks at graphing)


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 6, 2016)

*Poll: 73% of Americans reject so-called AGW consensus (but you wouldn’t know it from the headline)*

Just WOW.. they tried like hell to hide the facts from public view...



> But the support is complicated. *Pollsters found that only 27 percent of respondents agree with the overwhelming scientific consensus that human activity is the main cause of climate change.*




Poll: 70 percent believe in climate change


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 8, 2016)

More AGW k00K losing...........Wildcard Weekend in the NFL......game in Minnesota to be played in "brutally cold" conditions and SEEN BY ABOUT 100 MILLION PEOPLE!!

NFL Wild Card Weekend: Seahawks and Vikings to square off in brutal cold


who's NOT WINNING??


----------



## jc456 (Jan 8, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> More AGW k00K losing...........Wildcard Weekend in the NFL......game in Minnesota to be played in "brutally cold" conditions and SEEN BY ABOUT 100 MILLION PEOPLE!!
> 
> NFL Wild Card Weekend: Seahawks and Vikings to square off in brutal cold
> 
> ...


NBC presented the national map this morning on the Today show and by Sunday, the entire country will be in a freeze.  The lefties own station showing the polar vortex in full swing by Sunday.  But hey, how's that el nino thing coming along.  Rain in California, it must be el nino since that is the only time they get rain.  Too funny.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 8, 2016)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > More AGW k00K losing...........Wildcard Weekend in the NFL......game in Minnesota to be played in "brutally cold" conditions and SEEN BY ABOUT 100 MILLION PEOPLE!!
> ...




Moar funny is funny!!

I got an idea for the half-time shows........go around and ask people in the stands their opinions about global warming!!!

I crack myself up!!


----------



## jc456 (Jan 8, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


how long have those huge concrete storm sewers been in LA?  Why do you supposed someone built them years and years and years ago?  Because when it rains it pours?  hahahaahahahahahahahaha


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 8, 2016)

Hey JC..........Billy........the NFL is breaking out some new technology on underwear this weekend..........global warming underwear!!!!

Really............check it out..............  Seahawks, Vikings to use specially designed underwear for frigid wild-card game


----------



## jc456 (Jan 8, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC..........Billy........the NFL is breaking out some new technology on underwear this weekend..........global warming underwear!!!!
> 
> Really............check it out..............  Seahawks, Vikings to use specially designed underwear for frigid wild-card game


Do they contain 120PPM of CO2?


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 9, 2016)

Hey JC....becoming apparent that the electric car will end up being seen as a fad in the early 21st century >>

The government has spent a lot on electric cars, but was it worth it?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 9, 2016)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Hey JC..........Billy........the NFL is breaking out some new technology on underwear this weekend..........global warming underwear!!!!
> ...



If you consider alarmist hot air in the stadium.... Nope! not even close...


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## IanC (Jan 10, 2016)

Billy_Bob said:


>




hahahaha, that's a good one. i dont remember seeing that one before. Josh is the best.


----------



## IanC (Jan 10, 2016)

Billy_Bob said:


>



that cartoon reminds me of sooooo many climate wars stories. except for Mandia, who is mostly famous for dressing up like superman in gumboots.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 13, 2016)

Thank God,......just one more year until the lunacy ends..........

Obama administration to announce efforts to boost self-driving cars


Send-off celebrations are going to be epic!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 13, 2016)

Vice-count Monkton eviscerates NOAA/GISS and the IPCC.. Monkton shows how the Karl Et Al deception is nothing more that smoke and mirrors while showing how well sited HCN stations are in line with US-CRN, UAH, and RSS...  The adjustments are massive as shown below..






In his post on WUWT he shows that our warming trend is OVER..






We are in a cooling trend now... 

UAH and RSS show no warming now for over 22 years and the surface stations are shown very troubled..

SOURCE


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 14, 2016)

Billy_Bob said:


> Vice-count Monkton eviscerates NOAA/GISS and the IPCC.. Monkton shows how the Karl Et Al deception is nothing more that smoke and mirrors while showing how well sited HCN stations are in line with US-CRN, UAH, and RSS...  The adjustments are massive as shown below..
> 
> 
> 
> ...





LMAO........dartboard science is ghey


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 15, 2016)

Too funny to pass up... What NOAA does to inconvenient data they cant adjust..

Source


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 17, 2016)

Yep........rigging the data is ghey........especially when you think that for years, these bozo's have been saying "the science is settled"!!! WTF??!!


Hey Billy.........polar vortex will have people getting creeped out by all the warming!!!


Dangerous arctic cold to invade midwestern, northeastern US


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 17, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> Yep........rigging the data is ghey........especially when you think that for years, these bozo's have been saying "the science is settled"!!! WTF??!!
> 
> 
> Hey Billy.........polar vortex will have people getting creeped out by all the warming!!!
> ...



Been looking at 12 different models the last few weeks.. (9 short range 1-10 days and three long range 3-30 days) None of them are accurate outside of 24 hours. Even the average of ensemble is running hot and fails.  The boss wants an evaluation of the ones we might want to buy and a detailed reasoning why we do not want to buy the others... When I remove the CO2 component from these models they all come into close agreement with reality for about one day but fail outside of 48 hours as they do not match pressure gradient changes due to solar heating or cooling of the atmosphere. (its far worse with the Co2 component)

Just trying to write up the flaws and short comings is an endless task.  Proof once again that modelers dont know crap about how our atmosphere works. The grid squares and altitude stacks above those squares variables and interactions are not being represented well and when the micro level of the program is evaluated, its no wonder they fail so quickly.  The long range ones cant even get day one right and by day 30 they are so far off ,,,, damn!  And these are the latest and greatest models..Not one of them predicted the shift of the polar low and that is the driving force of our winter weather.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 17, 2016)

-1 in Chicago today, -4 predicted for tonight into tomorrow, where is the fkn Nino


----------



## jc456 (Jan 17, 2016)

BTW, clear skies and no heat, where's that CO2 back radiation?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 17, 2016)

jc456 said:


> -1 in Chicago today, -4 predicted for tonight into tomorrow, where is the fkn Nino



By the middle of next week they are predicting that the great lakes will again reach 95% ice coverage.  This will slow down the  lake effect snow but after already receiving upwards of 8 feet that wont matter much.  Keep warm my friend!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 17, 2016)

jc456 said:


> BTW, clear skies and no heat, where's that CO2 back radiation?



It's there, but water vapor is much better greenhouse gas.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 17, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, clear skies and no heat, where's that CO2 back radiation?
> ...


All that and only a high of 7 today.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 17, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Yup. All that back radiation and it's still colder than Hillary's shrunken black heart.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 17, 2016)

jc456 said:


> BTW, clear skies and no heat, where's that CO2 back radiation?


JC

All matter radiates heat until it reaches zero kelvin. (Think 0 Kelvin which is roughly –459.67 Deg F.) Otherwise known as absolute zero.

Cold air is much dryer than warm air and CO2 has less mass to receive its put off photons, thus less mass to reflect it back. CO2 in a cold atmosphere will do little to warm it simply because it does not have water vapor to absorb and hold the heat. What is absorbed is free to rise rapidly and be released to space...  Try living on the Great Divide at 6500 feet... most winter days my high temp is just 15 deg F and nights -10 deg F.. there is little variation to temp due to the lack of humidity (water vapor).


----------



## jc456 (Jan 17, 2016)

Billy_Bob said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, clear skies and no heat, where's that CO2 back radiation?
> ...


And the oxymoron, to fail agw


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 18, 2016)

minus 36 degree's in Minnesota tonight................

Harshest arctic air of season grips midwestern, eastern US



Who's not winning?


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 18, 2016)

Gents ( and ladies of course )..........just kinda laughing this morning............

Imagine the heads that explode in this forum when they see this thread hit the top of the board 40X per week???!!


----------



## jc456 (Jan 18, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> minus 36 degree's in Minnesota tonight................
> 
> Harshest arctic air of season grips midwestern, eastern US
> 
> ...


skooks, Crick and old socks will post up 2015 december stats showing you are full of it.  That is not the current polar vortex that you're witnessing.  Ask them.

Who's not winning when the libturds can't even get in the correct month?

Ask socks about el nino, he'll say it's still strong!!

Can you say winning?  W I N N I N G


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 18, 2016)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > minus 36 degree's in Minnesota tonight................
> ...




They always are quick to present the loaded stats..........the ones by organizations like NASA who have admitted to data manipulation. NOAA too...........but their shit fits the narrative well and that's all that matters.

Satellite data? To them, its like using 19 century science.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 21, 2016)

That solar panel on your roof?

What a ruse..........read about the fine little print on your contract..........

The Problem With Rooftop Solar That Nobody Is Talking About


What a scam........


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 23, 2016)

Somebody is losing huge this weekend and its not the skeptics!!! Historic snowfalls in NYC sorta do that s0ns!!



BLIZZARD WARNING FOR DC; BURBS UP TO 30"... 
PREDICTION MAP... RADAR... 
WEATHER CHANNEL UPDATE...
ACCUWEATHER LIVE...
Canceled flights pile up...
Traffic Accidents Galore...
Gas Shortages... 
Snow levels 'absolutely staggering'...
 Full Moon Could Make More Destructive...


----------



## Old Rocks (Jan 23, 2016)

194 nations said this whole thread is full of shit. Bye, bye, dummkopfs.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 23, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> 194 nations said this whole thread is full of shit. Bye, bye, dummkopfs.




Nobody cares about 195 nations saying climate change is a threat...........the only thing that matters is what is done about it next!! That means appropriations of $$$............lots of it!! *Trillions.*

The US is forking over about 20 billion!!!

HERE is the only ting that matters in the bigger picture >>>

[URL='http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/pew-priorities.jpg.html']
	
[/URL]


Clearly, the public, the key to the purse-strings on this..........don't give a flying fuck about climate change!!!




*EPIC THREAD.....................EPIC WINNING!!!*


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 23, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> 194 nations said this whole thread is full of shit. Bye, bye, dummkopfs.




Funny how once in awhile, you see a member of the religion come in here stripping their teeth and seething given the reality on the lack of behavior in the world community despite the settled science...........thus the thread here that is closing in on *5000 posts*!!!

They see this pop up to the top of the page about 30 times a week and their heads explode!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 23, 2016)

and soon.........200,000 views!!!!

Go look at the "views" totals of ANY of the threads started by the AGW nutters!!!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 23, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> 194 nations said this whole thread is full of shit. Bye, bye, dummkopfs.



How much reduction in CO2 did that agreement get us? LOL!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 23, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > 194 nations said this whole thread is full of shit. Bye, bye, dummkopfs.
> ...




LMAO....the whole pigeon/chessboard/shit dynamic Todd..........


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 25, 2016)

Im laughing..............more k00k losing.............

Germany rejecting phase-out of coal!!

UPDATE 1-Germany warns against rushed exit from coal power


----------



## jc456 (Jan 26, 2016)

skooks, I post up a thermometer in another thread on a reply to one of the warmers stating we should get magnifying glasses so we can measure 1/10th of a degree.  Here is the picture,  






Crickets my man, crickets.  I still can't see that 10th of a degree. That's magnified really well I think.  You think they perhaps are looking for a magnifying glass to find that hash mark on the glass.


----------



## IanC (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 26, 2016)

Tonight, 01-26-2016 at 12:00pm (or 0:00 on a 24hr clock 01-27-2016) the Al Gore predictions of doom failed to produce once again... We've been waiting 10 long years for this one to fail and now we will be able to add this to the list of AL GORE FAIL files...





The Doomsday clock that  has been on Rush Limbaugh's site for over 10 years finally runs out.. And AL Gore is shown for the fraud he is.. 

SOURCE


----------



## jc456 (Jan 27, 2016)

Billy_Bob said:


> Tonight, 01-26-2016 at 12:00pm (or 0:00 on a 24hr clock 01-27-2016) the Al Gore predictions of doom failed to produce once again... We've been waiting 10 long years for this one to fail and now we will be able to add this to the list of AL GORE FAIL files...
> 
> View attachment 61244
> 
> ...


dude, it did snow you know.  Doesn't that count as Armageddon?


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 27, 2016)

JC....lmao.....that is hysterical on the thermometer thing........highlights the level of k00k with this religion!!

Thought this was preffy funny...........Spain, long one of the leaders in the development of windpower.........looks like people are tired of it ( its been an economic disaster for these dumbasses ).........

How many windmills did they build in 2015?

Exactly................*ZERO!!!

Spain Installed No Wind Power for First Time Since 80s in 2015*

First time since the early 80's!!


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 27, 2016)

IanC said:


>




So how big are those degrees??  :>)   And what year was this??


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 28, 2016)

IanC said:


>


Yeah they accurately measure the 1880 temperature to the nearest tenth of a degree

People who get paid to spout AGWCult talking points won't care


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 28, 2016)

Hey Billy...........check this out...........the data rigging continues.................

*Hundreds of scientists sent a letter to lawmakers Thursday warning National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration (NOAA) scientists may have violated federal laws when they published a 2015 study purporting to eliminate the 15-year “hiatus” in global warming from the temperature record.*

300 Scientists Want NOAA To Stop Hiding Its Global Warming Data


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 28, 2016)

Brutal Freeze kills 85+ people in Tropical Taiwan



> The global warming which recently hit the USA, has spread to a large area of East Asia, with reports of a brutal cold snap which has killed at least 85 people in Taiwan, and confirmed snowfall as far south as the Japanese island Okinawa, on the Northern edge of the Tropics.



Got to love the cold now reaching the tropical zones of the earth..


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 29, 2016)

Billy_Bob said:


> Brutal Freeze kills 85+ people in Tropical Taiwan
> 
> 
> 
> ...





LMAO..........good find Billy.

More k00k losing............


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 29, 2016)

The Green Agenda


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 31, 2016)

Hey Billy.........global warming may screw up the Democrat caucus in Iowa!!

Iowa caucuses 2016: Advancing snow may deter voters

How ironic?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 1, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey Billy.........global warming may screw up the Democrat caucus in Iowa!!
> 
> Iowa caucuses 2016: Advancing snow may deter voters
> 
> How ironic?



LOL... Gore was stumping for Hillary?

I'm expecting over a foot of new global warming on Monday..


----------



## IanC (Feb 1, 2016)

flacaltenn said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




hahahahaha. I was only putting up a diagram of a min/max thermometer for general interest. 

at least they were easy to calibrate with slushy water. I'm sure everyone calibrated them on a regular basis, and performed the maintenance on the enclosures as well. right?


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 1, 2016)

Poll: 91% Of Americans Aren’t Worried About Global Warming


----------



## Wuwei (Feb 2, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> Poll: 91% Of Americans Aren’t Worried About Global Warming


Come on. Grow up.
Most Americans (85 percent) believe global warming is happening now, more than half (60 percent) perceive global warming as a great threat to themselves, and even more (88 percent) believe global warming threatens future generations, according to a TIME magazine/ABC News/Stanford University poll.

You are wrong when you say they are not worried about it. 
I don't think anybody is "winning." That is a juvenile way of looking at things. Even the senate disagrees with you.
Slate:
_That aligns broadly with a recent 98-1 Senate vote that global warming is real and “not a hoax.” The lone holdout in that vote was Mississippi Sen. Roger Wicker._​


----------



## jc456 (Feb 2, 2016)

Billy_Bob said:


> Brutal Freeze kills 85+ people in Tropical Taiwan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude, how can that be, it is warming, heck they're readjusting to show that it is.  by four degrees in 1997 saying that the thermometer didn't have a baseline.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 2, 2016)

Wuwei said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Poll: 91% Of Americans Aren’t Worried About Global Warming
> ...


well I disagree with you.  The world knows there was once ice and that since said ice the earth has been warming and no one would ever deny that.  The issue is global warming as represented by the media, where devastating storms are reeking havoc over the oceans and NY is under water and the fate of all mankind is ready for extinction.  That is what they don't believe in.


----------



## Wuwei (Feb 2, 2016)

jc456 said:


> well I disagree with you.


Disagree with me? I'm not in charge of warmers. You disagree with the 98% of the senate and 88% of the population and the 60% who perceive GW as a threat to themselves.  Essentially you are calling that super majority a cult. Ridiculous.


jc456 said:


> The issue is global warming as represented by the media, where devastating storms are reeking havoc over the oceans and NY is under water and the fate of all mankind is ready for extinction. That is what they don't believe


How do you know what the people actually believe. Yes, I agree that it is over-hyped by some. NY under water? Ready for extinction? I have not seen any mainstream media emphasize extinction of mankind, unless it could be an occasional media interview with a kook. Self serving warmer blogs aren't mainstream media.

There are over 450 posts in this thread. It's just a bunch of ill-conceived gut-feelings on what you guys think people believe and then you lambaste them.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 2, 2016)

Wuwei said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > well I disagree with you.
> ...



*You disagree with the 98% of the senate and 88% of the population and the 60% who perceive GW as a threat to themselves.
*
Not to mention 95 US Senators who voted to approve Kyoto.

Wait, what? LOL!


----------



## Wuwei (Feb 2, 2016)

I just got around to reading the reference given in the very first OP of this thread in September 2013. This is a quote from that reference:

_"The Government funded report shows 19 per cent of people are climate change disbelievers - up from just four per cent in 2005 - while nine per cent did not know."_​
That OP was well over 2 years ago, and this thread has been kept alive since. Even then on the first page of that thread is a post:

“_How about all that consensus sons? It doesn't mean dick ASSHOLES!!_”

Really guys, 19% is nowhere near a consensus. And really guys this is no longer 2013. It's 2016. Your feeling of “consensus” was false back then and it is even more false today. Give it a rest. Or maybe you want to continue your mutual high fiving in your fantasy world of winning a consensus. If so then have at it.


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 2, 2016)

Wuwei said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > well I disagree with you.
> ...





LMAO......son....there are about 300 links in here clearly displaying the hopelessness of the climate change contingent. They can take all the bows they want about the definitive science but it is having zero impact in the real world besides being responsible for getting a group of religious members together once a year in places like Paris and Mexico City. So indeed......nobody is really caring. Congress has passed zero significant climate legislation in many years. Germany is going big back into coal despite the science. Spain? GreenfAiL!!! China is increasing its coal output by 50% by 2040!!! Europe is importing natural gas like it is going out of style. There is documented proof of the NOAA and NASA fucking with the temperature data ( NASA even admits it ). Thousands of scientists have come out against man-made global warming in the past 10 years. Poll after poll by Pew, Gallup and Rasmussen that show FOR YEARS that global warming is no longer on the radar of a huge majority of voters. So many links in here as to be hilarious and that doesn't include all the funny stuff that makes the global  warming k00ks look so stoopid.


In other words...........*FOSSIL FUEL DOMINATION!!!!* Same as it was 20 years ago!!!


Thread is ePiC s0n.........and shit does it piss off the AGW k00ks because it is always smack dab on the top of the page for three years now!!! And skeptics have loaded so many pages of links in here it is on page 1 of the BING search for SKEPTICS/WINNING!!!


The alarmists threads?


Not so much!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 2, 2016)

[URL='http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/pew-priorities.jpg.html']
	
[/URL]



Like I always say.........nobody gives a rats ass about the science!!!


The DUMS two major issues? Not mattering.


----------



## Wuwei (Feb 2, 2016)

Well, if you guys want to display your mutual masturbation, have at it.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 2, 2016)

Wuwei said:


> Well, if you guys want to display your mutual masturbation, have at it.



Do you believe GW is a threat? How much do you plan to spend to stop it?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 2, 2016)

Tired of being on the loosing end of the AGW lie..and Democprap power grab..

Source


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 2, 2016)

Billy_Bob said:


> Tired of being on the loosing end of the AGW lie..and Democprap power grab..
> 
> Source





LMAO.....only nutters think its a good idea to spend 76,000,000,000 for windmills!! Most people think its ghey, thank God!!


----------



## Wuwei (Feb 2, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Wuwei said:
> 
> 
> > Well, if you guys want to display your mutual masturbation, have at it.
> ...


Threat? I have no idea. We may know in 10 or 20 years. Stop it? I have no plans.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 3, 2016)

Wuwei said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Wuwei said:
> ...



Excellent. Spending trillions on less reliable "green energy" right now is stupid.
If the watermelons think it's a real threat, the biggest threat we face, they'd back nuclear.
The fact that they don't, proves their real agenda.


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 3, 2016)

On the ineffectiveness of government push for renewables in Portland Or...............only 10.72% of Portlanders elect to purchase energy from renewable sources.

What a joke............

cascadepolicy.org/pdf/pub/RenewableEnergyFailure12.14.10.pdf


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 4, 2016)

More AGW losing..................

The eco asshole oddballs told us 8 years ago that we'd be getting a tsunami of new EV's on American roads!!!


 *ePiC fAiL* 


Electric vehicle sales fall far short of Obama goal


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 4, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> More AGW losing..................
> 
> The eco asshole oddballs told us 8 years ago that we'd be getting a tsunami of new EV's on American roads!!!
> 
> ...



Look deeply into the sales data...just about 80% were sold to the US Government... Falling short of sales goals is an understatement.


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 5, 2016)

Billy_Bob said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > More AGW losing..................
> ...




Hey Billy........more trucks were sold in the US in January than EV's will be sold for the entire year!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 5, 2016)

BWHAAAAAA......................... Dam FUNNY!

Friday funnies - a cartoon week


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 5, 2016)

yuk.........yuk..........

Come to think of it, since they pulled out of Paris, NOBODY is talking about this anymore!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 7, 2016)

The pause made it one more month.. IF we dont see significant warming in the next three months the pause will become over 20 years long as we near July of this year.

But alas we hung on by just hundredths of a degree and I fully expect an upward rise next month. so for a few months anyway the alarmist will be touting the pause is dead.  Look out by the fall when the pause comes back with a vengeance and the ever increasing La Niña begins the steady drop in temperatures..


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 10, 2016)

Hey Billy..........more losing for the k00ks............

Record cold outbreak this weekend in the northeast and Midwest!!!

Valentine's Day Weekend Arctic Outbreak to Bring Coldest Air of the Season to Northeast, Subzero Cold to Midwest


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 11, 2016)

Who's not winning???

*SUPREME COURT KICKS PROGRESSIVE NUTTERS IN THE BALLS*


http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/02/1...ord.html?referer=https://www.google.com/&_r=0

Progressive assholes get the direct nut sack kick from supremes.............nobody cares about global warming. This shit was settled 7 years ago when Crap and Tax got kicked in the balls by the American people.


Environmental radicals are ghey.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 11, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey Billy..........more losing for the k00ks............
> 
> Record cold outbreak this weekend in the northeast and Midwest!!!
> 
> Valentine's Day Weekend Arctic Outbreak to Bring Coldest Air of the Season to Northeast, Subzero Cold to Midwest


dude, they're saying we won't hit the 30s until Monday.  WTF, this is February, the little fkn groundhog said no more winter.  What a tease.


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 11, 2016)

So much winning my friends................

Parched Earth soaks up water, slowing sea level rise: study


And even more laughing............


----------



## jc456 (Feb 12, 2016)

It's supposed to be -4 degrees as the low for Chicago Saturday morning, thanks to the Polar Vortex, not sure how fkn ice can melt in the arctic when it sends us shit cold weather like this.  how the fk does ice melt when it is below zero?  I'd like a warmer to explain that.

Oh, and the wind chill is supposed to -30. Where the hell is that el nino at.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 12, 2016)

Yo, ABC News stating tonight coldest temperatures in a hundred years this weekend and  65 million people will be affected. With a snow storm behind it. WTF?


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 13, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Yo, ABC News stating tonight coldest temperatures in a hundred years this weekend and  65 million people will be affected. With a snow storm behind it. WTF?





Indeed JC....top story on DRUDGE right now.............

Record lows in Northeast expected this weekend - CNN.com


Who's not winning?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 13, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Yo, ABC News stating tonight coldest temperatures in a hundred years this weekend and  65 million people will be affected. With a snow storm behind it. WTF?
> ...



NOAA will promptly ignore the cold as weather and  when it warms up next week claim global warming... these fools cant even get a basic weather forecast right..


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 13, 2016)

> We live on an ocean-covered planet. One might have thought that one of the climate modelers’ first priorities would have been to simulate the processes that cause sea surface temperatures to vary on annual, decadal and multidecadal bases.  Sadly, the modelers elected another route…they chose to create models of a planet that bear no relationship to the one where we live, no relationship at all.



Dam good explanation on why all global modeling fails... Dr Tisdale strikes again..

Climate Models Are NOT Simulating Earth’s Climate – Part 2


----------



## jc456 (Feb 13, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Yo, ABC News stating tonight coldest temperatures in a hundred years this weekend and  65 million people will be affected. With a snow storm behind it. WTF?
> ...


They must be lying cause that's fkn impossible it's El Niño


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 14, 2016)

Hey JC......check out *DRUDGE* this morning. Wind chills today in the northeast at minus 30 degree's!!!

Real, real bad day for the AGW k00ks................and Im laughing ( as I search this morning for my nut sack warmer )


----------



## jc456 (Feb 14, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC......check out *DRUDGE* this morning. Wind chills today in the northeast at minus 30 degree's!!!
> 
> Real, real bad day for the AGW k00ks................and Im laughing ( as I search this morning for my nut sack warmer )


Snowing here today. 16° temp, windchill 0, El Nino


----------



## jon_berzerk (Feb 14, 2016)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Hey JC......check out *DRUDGE* this morning. Wind chills today in the northeast at minus 30 degree's!!!
> ...



snow plowing here today 

--LOL


----------



## jc456 (Feb 15, 2016)

skooks did you see the report on the accident on the highway in Pennsylvania over the weekend, had to close the highway down.  Yep that global warming throwing all that snow and ice out on the roadway to cause mass accidents.  Yeppers.

Here from 2007

People Rescued But Highways Still Closed

This weekend 2016 nine years later:

Fatal Pileup Shuts Pennsylvania Interstate Amid Strong Winds

And yet climate changed. hahahahahhahahahaahahahaha dude I can't laugh hard enough. I'm saddened by the fact that people lost their life, and it is a statement that warmers have no clue.


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 16, 2016)

jc456 said:


> skooks did you see the report on the accident on the highway in Pennsylvania over the weekend, had to close the highway down.  Yep that global warming throwing all that snow and ice out on the roadway to cause mass accidents.  Yeppers.
> 
> Here from 2007
> 
> ...



yikes........didn't hear about it. Have to see if they have some vids. Here in New York, there were reports of genuine nut sack freezings. On Sunday morning, if you peed on the ground, it'd be frozen in about 30 seconds. THATS stoopid.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 17, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > skooks did you see the report on the accident on the highway in Pennsylvania over the weekend, had to close the highway down.  Yep that global warming throwing all that snow and ice out on the roadway to cause mass accidents.  Yeppers.
> ...


I posted the 2007 incident to show that eight years later and the same weather is happening.  In a time it supposed to be the warmest evah........

Dude it's hilarious to watch these goofs keep posting warmest evah.....


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 24, 2016)

more winning...............

Hydraulic Fracturing Drives U.S. Energy Revolution


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 24, 2016)

Arlington, Wyoming

Wind Gust 103MPH

"Legend tells of a day, lost to the sands of time, when the Winds of Wyoming stopped, and all of her children fell sideways to the ground."

LOL.....


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 26, 2016)

Billy_Bob said:


> Arlington, Wyoming
> 
> Wind Gust 103MPH
> 
> ...





Hey Billy...........speaking about wind, this made me laugh.............


2015 Turned Out To Be A Terrible Year For Wind Power


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## elektra (Feb 27, 2016)

Billy_Bob said:


> Arlington, Wyoming
> 
> Wind Gust 103MPH
> 
> ...


Yes, but it is still producing the 3.5 mw of installed capacity. All the data proves this.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 27, 2016)

elektra said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Arlington, Wyoming
> ...



I know... Just ask Blunder Boy...


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 27, 2016)

Ten dire polar bear predictions that have failed as global population hits 20-31k






Another Alarmist myth bites the dust!


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 28, 2016)

Billy_Bob said:


> Ten dire polar bear predictions that have failed as global population hits 20-31k
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LMAO......*lOsE*

And Billy.........get a lod of this........more AGW k00k losing!!

World Coal Consumption To Surpass Oil By 2020 Due To Rising Demand In China And India

More fodder that goes to show nobody is caring about the science!!!
*
*


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 1, 2016)

Dr Judith Curry torpedo's another long established AGW myth................

Is sea level rise accelerating?


Who's not winning?


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 2, 2016)

Like Ive been saying.........the science isn't mattering in the real world!!!

What crash? U.S. oil output rises to 43-year high


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 6, 2016)

Uh, oh, Mann’s MBH98 ‘hockeystick’ emails ruled fair game by judge

Now this is funny.. Judicial watch has the right to see Michael Mann's Hockey stick emails... A judge ruled that they are public property and as such can not be withheld... I wonder if Mark Styne knows this now as Mann has been ducking and dodging this issue in discovery of his judicial arena... This is about to get real interesting..


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 8, 2016)

Billy_Bob said:


> Uh, oh, Mann’s MBH98 ‘hockeystick’ emails ruled fair game by judge
> 
> Now this is funny.. Judicial watch has the right to see Michael Mann's Hockey stick emails... A judge ruled that they are public property and as such can not be withheld... I wonder if Mark Styne knows this now as Mann has been ducking and dodging this issue in discovery of his judicial arena... This is about to get real interesting..





winning.......how corrupt can you get?

And the bozo's in this forum still contend that the investigation of Climategate was legit!!! Couldn't put these people in charge of anything!! They'd get fired in my business inside a week for what we know as obstruction.......like letting the fox family investigate the killing of the local chickens!!!. These people would stand in their own shit and tell us "What? It doesn't smell" to perpetuate the AGW narrative!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 8, 2016)

Oh.......more domination from this thread btw.............

NOAA Radiosonde Data Shows No Warming For 58 Years | Real Science


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 8, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> Oh.......more domination from this thread btw.............
> 
> NOAA Radiosonde Data Shows No Warming For 58 Years | Real Science



Now that's is truly interesting..  The highly accurate measurements we do by hand each day to validate the satellite measurements, form the same pristine locations for over 65 years,. call bull shit to the HCN data with a vengeance!

That my friend is how real science is done!


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 9, 2016)

Billy........of all the epic winning in here..........this is winning in its most pronounced form!! An eye poke to the AGW nutters with a telephone pole!!!

[URL='http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/clip_image0014_thumb.jpg.html']
	
[/URL]

For 20 years, these cheesedicks wax poetically about their consensus science and their "real" scientists!!

And look at the graph above.............



*lOsInG*


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 10, 2016)

more AGW k00k losing..............

NOAA: Number of major tornadoes in 2015 was 'one of the lowest on record' - Tornadoes below average for 4th year in a row -


For years, the AGW goofballs in this forum told us *"watch out as these tornado's......they are getting wider and wilder"...............*

duh

As the years roll by, you take a look back and realize just how really full of shit these people are!!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 11, 2016)

I came across this on one of the sites I read occasionally..

Quiz: Do you understand the greenhouse effect? | Scottish Sceptic

AND this is how I did..:



> Congratulations – you have completed Do you understand the greenhouse effect?.
> 
> You scored 52 points out of 52 points total.
> 
> Your obtained grade is _*"Professor"*_



Ive got to give it to the Phd who created this exam as a joke.  He got the data right on the money.. I'd be willing to bet that most of the alarmist clan here couldn't muster up getting 25 points by guessing..


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 12, 2016)

I thought it time to recap a bit..

What do the alarmists do when confronted with inconvenient facts which disprove their deceptions..

The HCN stopped rising so what did they do... ALTERED IT, ADJUSTED IT, HOMOGENIZED IT...

The satellites showed their deceptions so they... ADJUSTED IT and then changed the algorithms so that the satellites matched the NEW, BETTER, AND ADJUSTED radiosonde  numbers.

When the 30% Ice coverage numbers were not giving them what they wanted, they changed it to the 15% coverage numbers and ADJUSTED the algorithm to match their expectations..

With this kind of fraud, there is consensus in the political agenda they are pushing, not true science..


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 14, 2016)

More and more science is now showing the lie that is AGW. Paper after paper is showing the falsifications and deceptions that the climate faithful money and power grubbers spout and they are outed as, liars.

The fervor in all the threads lately are ones of  "OMG!!!!! WERE GONNA DIE" And its the same old shit over and over again without a shred of proof.

I find it harder and harder each day to come in here and deal with the two year old mentality of the alarmists and their crap. too many here want to give up their freedoms and force me to give up mine.. FUCK THEM! We won't change the fools minds here, but publishing real science and talking about it one on one with friends, family, and acquaintances spreads the truth faster than the retards here who try and stop it.

There is a reason that the skeptics are winning the battle, we acknowledge that most people can understand the basics and we treat them like adults who can reason for themselves. Once given the real information, we find that they too can see the lies they have been feed..


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 15, 2016)

Billy_Bob said:


> I came across this on one of the sites I read occasionally..
> 
> Quiz: Do you understand the greenhouse effect? | Scottish Sceptic
> 
> ...





*LAUGH..........MY.................BALLS................OFF
*
Another eye poke to the k00ks!!!

Funny thing is........in 2016, nobody cares about the "Greenhouse Effect"......yet the k00ks keep throwing it up!! Its been irrelevant for well over a decade now!!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 15, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > I came across this on one of the sites I read occasionally..
> ...


Great work!!

I was average


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Mar 15, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> .
> Less people than *ever* believe in global warming!!!



Dude I don't know how to break this to you but no matter whether or not you believe in the law of gravity ...if you leap off a tall enough building you will die...

*This was on the front page of the Miami Herald today*




*Sea rise could force millions in Florida to adapt or flee, study finds*
Miami Herald-18 hours ago
The number of people threatened by _rising seas_ fueled by climate change in the U.S. could be three times greater than previously estimated, ...


----------



## jc456 (Mar 15, 2016)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


yeah they're really concerned.

New Developments - Miami Real Estate, Miami Homes South Beach Condos

"Property buyers and real estate investors can now look forward to numerous new developments within the Miami region, some of which are already available for purchase on the market at pre-construction deals.

The market has seen its ups and downs over the last couple of years, but things have never looked better for Miami as the demand for luxury condominiums continues to show great strength, especially in the last few quarters wherein domestic and foreign property buyers have been actively seeking out the best opportunities on the market.

Due to the fact that the demand remains high despite the region’s shrinking inventory supply, many real estate developers have found it ideal to bring new developments in to cater to the need for high-end real estate options within prime locations across the region."

oops!!!!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Mar 15, 2016)

jc456 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


They sell Everglades swamp land too..get you some LOL
*Miami Area Mayors Ask Rubio, Bush for Action on Climate ..*


----------



## jc456 (Mar 15, 2016)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...


I love it when it hurts.

Hey, perhaps you should learn what a tide is. And then a King tide.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 15, 2016)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



You believe it too, right?

LOL


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 15, 2016)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...


*
They sell Everglades swamp land too..get you some LOL
*
They sell "green energy" as a fix for "man-made global warming".


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 15, 2016)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...



Florida just went through a dry spell which. lowered water tables and allowed the porous sands to settle..  now they are entering a wet cycle and due to land subsidence, their precious lands are flooding..

Its not the sea that's the problem, Its the land sinking... Funnier still, a majority of lands they have built on were everglades, which were UNDER WATER to begin with, pumped dry and allowed to dry out while placing billions of tons of steel and concrete upon it, again causing land subsidence..

Paper after paper ignore this and publish their doom and gloom as man made catastrophic warming when it is man made stupidity not our climate that is the problem.


----------



## westwall (Mar 15, 2016)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...











Oh boy.  It also COULD do nothing.  See, that's the problem when you use words like "could".  They really don't mean anything.  Were you not a brain dead infant you would realize that.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 17, 2016)

OPPS"ie...  Another green monster is dying..

*FAIL: Ivanpah solar power plant not producing enough electricity, may be forced to close*

You cant make this stuff up any more..  The green agenda is dying and this kind of monstrous failure is the hallmark of the Obama and the left wit morons who believe in this destruction of our economies and way of life...

This green power monster cant even maintain 1% of its rated output.. 2.2 billion dollars worth of *FAIL*


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 17, 2016)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...





s0n............youre back!!!! Dang.........you took your bat and ball and went home months ago after being made to look pretty fucking stoopid in here by "deniers"!! Did the disappearing progressive trick that happens all the time when facts are displayed.


ghey 



Hey Billy...........he comes back and posts up and article about..........ready for this..........Miami mayors!!!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 17, 2016)

Billy_Bob said:


> OPPS"ie...  Another green monster is dying..
> 
> *FAIL: Ivanpah solar power plant not producing enough electricity, may be forced to close*
> 
> ...



But sunlight is free, how can they lose money?


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 18, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > OPPS"ie...  Another green monster is dying..
> ...




Dang Todd.............lmao.........damn near spit my morning coffee all over the computer monitor when I saw this post!!





Indeed......far less than 1% is the power that is solar!!! F'ing lOsE!!!


And the outlook............is bleak indeed. Well.......according to the Obama EIA.....

[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/eia-energy-demand-to-2035_1.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]





Love the winning in here..............


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 18, 2016)

Hey Billy...........wanna laugh????


Could California’s massive Ivanpah solar power plant be forced to go dark?


----------



## jc456 (Mar 18, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey Billy...........wanna laugh????
> 
> 
> Could California’s massive Ivanpah solar power plant be forced to go dark?


Maybe they could use it as a big barbecue grill


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 19, 2016)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Billy...........wanna laugh????
> ...



I hear its good to kill, defeather, and cook all at the same time..talk about dinner on the fly.  Crispy, just like 
I like my bird...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 19, 2016)

Billy_Bob said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



Tastes like chicken!


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 21, 2016)

So.............. JC....Billy........Todd.........whats the latest AGW ruse??


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 24, 2016)

Falling Sea Level

Ask me how much Im laughing?


----------



## jc456 (Mar 24, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> Falling Sea Level
> 
> Ask me how much Im laughing?


how can that be, there was post this week that the sea has risen 20 mm since 1950 or something like that.  Dude, I laugh daily, I watch shows like Hawaii 5 O and look at the pretty beaches that, well, are still pretty and sandy and not overwhelmed with water.  hmmmm I'd just like to know where they are referring to.  Seems you found where it's fallen.  Too funny.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 24, 2016)

JC.....these people play Russian Roulette with their silly predictions for decades now.........only almost all of them are turning out to fall flat on their faces!!! Hurricanes..........sea ice levels..........tornado activity..........sea levels..........polar bears..........snow................

You name it.............these dolts have fucked it up!!! And it was all based upon computer models..........the same kind that cant STILL tell us if a hurricane will make landfall in South Carolina or Nova Scotia!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 25, 2016)

New AMS survey busts the 97% climate consensus claim



> _Fully a third don’t agree that man is the primary driver_
> 
> Another survey of 4,092 members of the American Meteorological Society (AMS) from George Mason University (home of Shukla and the RICO20) on climate change attitudes in that organization was released yesterday. However, the survey itself is tainted with the stench of the RICO20 and their calls for prosecution and jailing of “climate deniers”.




DANG.... The 97% myth busted by George Mason U  while they were trying like hell to build up their BS pile...


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 26, 2016)

All the warmth last month has now been replaced with below average temps for over 75% of all reporting HCN stations so far this month..  So much for El Niño...


----------



## Wuwei (Mar 26, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> Falling Sea Level
> Ask me how much Im laughing?


Can you explain something to me. When you go to the site you posted you see two graphs near the top showing local sea levels falling. Each graph shows a link below it presumably a source reference. These are the two links that you should click on at your site:

8534720 Atlantic City, New Jersey
8518750 The Battery, New York

Those references show something different with those same two local levels. What is going on?


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 26, 2016)

More AGW nutter losing........

Polar vortex to plunge cold into midwestern, eastern US in early April


record shattering cold s0ns!!! 


Who's not winning?


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 26, 2016)

Wuwei said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Falling Sea Level
> ...



No clue......Im a big picture guy. I see the sea level is falling.........I let the global warming asshats quibble with the millimeter and fractions of a degree stuff!!!


----------



## Wuwei (Mar 26, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> No clue......Im a big picture guy. I see the sea level is falling.........I let the global warming asshats quibble with the millimeter and fractions of a degree stuff!!!


I still don't understand what you are getting at. You say you let the warming asshats quibble with the millimeters etc. But you post a reference that quibbles with millimeters. What's more astonishing, your reference cites graphs that say the sea levels are rising. Ya aint thinkin real good.
This is what your reference cites to show sea levels dropping:
Sea Level Trends - State Selection


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 26, 2016)

Wuwei said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > No clue......Im a big picture guy. I see the sea level is falling.........I let the global warming asshats quibble with the millimeter and fractions of a degree stuff!!!
> ...





Sweetie........think you clicked on the wrong link!!! Here ya go......>>>

Falling Sea Level


A line heading south indicates a reduction btw........standard on all graphs!!!


----------



## Wuwei (Mar 26, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> Wuwei said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


At that link you will find a further link under each graph. Click those links.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 26, 2016)

More AGW losing.................


*Poll: 73% of Americans reject so-called AGW consensus (but you wouldn’t know it from the headline)*
David Middleton / January 6, 2016


Poll: 73% of Americans reject so-called AGW consensus (but you wouldn’t know it from the headline)




So much winning.............


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 26, 2016)

A double dose of lOsE for the AGW k00ks on this day.........

Been saying for a long time, the lofty rhetoric on solar from the climate OCD's never matches its performance.........and why its still well less than 1% for meeting our energy needs.

From yesterdays REALCLEARPOLITICS >>>

Storm clouds on solar energy's horizon


Im still laughing............


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 27, 2016)

How do alarmists get away with lying bigger each time they are shown liars and that their predictions are garbage? The IPCC  lying bastards keep spouting they are more certain all the while reality and empirical evidence shows them frauds..

Are people really that stupid?

source


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 28, 2016)

Bob Tisdale knocks this one out of the park.. Using the IPCC's own data he shows us that AGW is a scam and that we can not cause a runaway atmospheric problem. ITS NOT POSSIBLE using the IPCC and EPA's own published data..



> *According to the IPCC, there is not enough fossil carbon on the planet to double the atmospheric CO2 concentration from its current value.*




*Source*

*Talk about a kick to the groin...*


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 28, 2016)

Billy............awesome graph. What a bunch of schiesters these people are. All fake all the time.

But they continue to lose.............huge. Not sure if you missed it Billy but want to laugh?


[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/Gallup%20concerns.png.html]
	
[/URL]


Don't spend too much time searching for Climate Change. Its not on there . Its not on there because most people have real responsibilities in life and don't have time for science hobbies.


Hey Billy.........we are heading at warp speed to 5000 posts on this thread. LMAO.........just makes me laugh when you open up the ENVIRONMENT forum first page and all those lame-ass AGW threads that get about 43 posts and then disappears into the nether-regions of the internet. I think every time they see this thread lurking at the top of the page, these fuckers heads start exploding.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 29, 2016)

NASA - Opposite Behaviors? Arctic Sea Ice Shrinks, Antarctic Grows


Cant even stand the winning!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 31, 2016)

Balls freezing off in the Midwest and Northeast the next 3-4 days!!!

It's Spring? April to Begin with Snow, Cold Temperatures in Great Lakes and Northeast

Hey Billy........who's not winning?


----------



## jc456 (Apr 1, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> Balls freezing off in the Midwest and Northeast the next 3-4 days!!!
> 
> It's Spring? April to Begin with Snow, Cold Temperatures in Great Lakes and Northeast
> 
> Hey Billy........who's not winning?


Skooks, and the comments from the left will be so what it is normal, and then I'll respond as usual with, ok, I thought you said climate was changing?  You can't make this shit up can you?


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 1, 2016)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Balls freezing off in the Midwest and Northeast the next 3-4 days!!!
> ...




Indeed you cant.........heres some more winning JC....... Poll: Global warming no big threat to USA life

The dolts knock themselves out in this forum something like 17 hours/day..........365 days/year. Still losing huge!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Apr 2, 2016)

Looks like Dr Carl Mears has opp'sied again..It seams that his pause buster RSS change to data and massive up-slope of warming has been caused by errors in mathematical calculation and..... wait for it.....  failure to properly calibrate his satellite sensors...








> The evidence suggests that the new RSS v4 MT dataset has spurious warming due to a lack of correction for calibration drift in the NOAA-14 MSU instrument. Somewhat smaller increases in their warming trend are due to their use of a climate model for diurnal drift adjustment, compared to our use of an empirical approach that relies upon observed diurnal drift from the satellite data themselves. While the difference in diurnal drift correction methodolgy is a more legitimate point of contention, in the final analysis independent validation with radiosonde data and most reanalysis datasets suggest better agreement with the UAH product than the RSS product.



Source

Poor scientific practice from what appears to be poor and paid for science.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 2, 2016)

Billy........God we have so many links in this thread exposing the rigging of the data!!!

Laughable.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 2, 2016)

A must read for Skeptics................

The Myth Of Wind And Solar 'Capacity'


The "growth" of wind power = a total joke!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 3, 2016)

Well Billy.......looks like tens of millions will be waking up this morning to more global warming.............

April snow focuses on Boston to start Sunday


----------



## Billy_Bob (Apr 3, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> A must read for Skeptics................
> 
> The Myth Of Wind And Solar 'Capacity'
> 
> ...


The faithful will tout "potential output" as real output and ignore that the real output is lower by 76% (or 24% of name plate value) on a good day and much lower at 17% on average..


----------



## Billy_Bob (Apr 3, 2016)

This is stunning...  The actual cost of Solar and  Wind is so bad in comparison to coal and gas fired generation that they dont want them seen. And it proves Old Fraud and others are liars when it comes to cost per Kwhr

Source

2.7 trillion dollars vs. 200 million..... Liberal stupidity at its finest..


----------



## Billy_Bob (Apr 3, 2016)

Quote of the day!


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 4, 2016)

Great stuff Billy..............lmao...............

Damn near spit the bit this morning when I say *THIS* >>>


'Never before seen' spring snowfall in the Caribbean islands - & Colorado Ski Resort  snowiest in 50 years - Snow chaos in Germany




[URL='http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/waterskiingsanta_1.jpg.html']
	
[/URL]



So much skeptic winning!!!!!!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Apr 4, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> Great stuff Billy..............lmao...............
> 
> Damn near spit the bit this morning when I say *THIS* >>>
> 
> ...








Rapid flip to cold is happening right before our eyes in the equatorial zones.. The La Niña forecast is now bordering on a deep cold one hitting in late October..  Summer will be short and winter cold and hard...  But the drive by's dont give a shit..


----------



## jc456 (Apr 4, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> Well Billy.......looks like tens of millions will be waking up this morning to more global warming.............
> 
> April snow focuses on Boston to start Sunday


Skooks, today is not going to reach 40 degrees here in Chi-town, wind chills in the 20s, it's fking cold dude.  God all that warmer evah is working well. Saturday was a real ride, cold as a witches body part and windier than her broom could fly her. it was a holy fk day to say the least here.  snowed off and on all day with white out conditions several times.  It was like I said holy fking weird.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 4, 2016)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Well Billy.......looks like tens of millions will be waking up this morning to more global warming.............
> ...




Dang..........same in New York......it was snowing this am here on Long Island and a fierce wind blowing. Colder than a witches headlight!! People are bitching like hell........a lot of "this global warming is killing me" comments!!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Apr 5, 2016)

Now this is going to drive the AGW nutters crazy....  Citing heavy loads and low voltage nearly crashing the grid and massive waste they are doing more damage than good..

*China Stops Building Wind Turbines *




> *The Chinese government isn’t building any new wind turbines because most of the new electricity created was wasted, causing serious damage to the country’s electrical grid.*
> 
> *The government stopped approving new wind power projects in the country’s windiest regions earlier this month, according to a China’s National Energy Administration statement. These regions previously installed nearly 71 gigawatts of wind turbines, more than the rest of China combined. A single gigawatt of electricity is enough to power 700,000 homes. Government statistics show that 33.9 billion kilowatt-hours of wind-power, or about 15 percent of all Chinese wind power, was wasted in 2015 alone.*


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 8, 2016)

Hey JC............more AGW k00k losing.........

All lose all the time!!! 


Global Temperature Record Is A Smoking Gun Of Collusion And Fraud


----------



## Billy_Bob (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 9, 2016)

Billy_Bob said:


> Now this is going to drive the AGW nutters crazy....  Citing heavy loads and low voltage nearly crashing the grid and massive waste they are doing more damage than good..
> 
> *China Stops Building Wind Turbines *
> 
> ...




LOL....China pwns us............wind is ghey. Always has been. Europeans have been finding this out the hard way in recent years when they open their electric bills......there are about 450,000 links in this thread about it too!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Apr 10, 2016)

Another -0.3 deg C drop in ocean temp along with 75 % of the northern hemisphere below average temp....

The flip to cooling is happening faster than even I imagined.. Stock up the wood piles for next winter.. its going to be dam cold for the northern hemisphere..


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 10, 2016)

Billy_Bob said:


> View attachment 70842
> Another -0.3 deg C drop in ocean temp along with 75 % of the northern hemisphere below average temp....
> 
> The flip to cooling is happening faster than even I imagined.. Stock up the wood piles for next winter.. its going to be dam cold for the northern hemisphere..





Dang Billy..........where do you find this priceless shit that pwns the retread k00k stuff?!!!

Well.......all I know is waking up here in New York this am to record cold........cant find my nut sack warmers so I can head down to the local Sunday morning car show


----------



## Billy_Bob (Apr 10, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 70842
> ...



Its called scientific observed evidence.. The unadjusted data of other credible scientists who openly share their raw data and others before it is molested and raped by NOAA, NASA, The IPCC and other agencies.

There are credible scientist who work in the field of climate science, you just wont find them in any government socialist operation.  And they are hated by the left becasue we show their lies what light looks like.

The current dying El Niño looks like it will no longer exist by mid may. The loss of all latent heat in the atmosphere is going to rear its ugly head with a vengeance in the fall.  The Midwest is already beginning to experience it along with the  east coast.   If I were a betting man, I would take odds on the days above 100 in that region to be below 5 this year just looking at historical precedent..


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 10, 2016)

Hey Frank........JC........Billy........FLACALTENN............

When you go GOOGLE "Skeptics Winning"........this thread is on *PAGE 2!!! 

*
yuk................yuk...............


Who's not winning?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Apr 10, 2016)

Deep-sixing another useless climate myth

DR Legates smashes the left wing CAGW liberal fools..


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 10, 2016)

Billy_Bob said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...





Dang that sucks........summers here on Long Island have been sucky in recent years. Used to be, from end of May until well into September, you'd be on the beach most every weekend. Not anymore.........many weekends its just too cold to go. We never see 90 degrees anymore and a handful of upper 80's only. Sucks.......when it is 81 degree's in NYC, that means about 70 at the ocean. Cold water.........and it there is a breeze, not worth going.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 11, 2016)

Skooks,  Went to the Chicago White Sox Opening home game Friday.  dude, it snowed off and on for the day.  The next day, the groundscrew had to shovel snow off of the infield tarp to get it off the field for the Saturday game because it was too heavy to move it. LMAO. April 9.  Snow on the grass at the start of the game. I froze my arse off dude.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 12, 2016)

Ever notice news like this is NEVER posted up by any of the AGW climate crusaders?

This morning from Minnesota.............

Record low temperatures blast northern Minnesota


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 12, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Skooks,  Went to the Chicago White Sox Opening home game Friday.  dude, it snowed off and on for the day.  The next day, the groundscrew had to shovel snow off of the infield tarp to get it off the field for the Saturday game because it was too heavy to move it. LMAO. April 9.  Snow on the grass at the start of the game. I froze my arse off dude.





dang...............

My Dad went to Yankee Stadium on the day Maris tied Ruth with 60 homers. He froze......and always remember he told me the Stadium ran out of coffee. Of course, that was late Sept.........but if you follow the shit promised by the global warming k00ks, he should have been sipping on an ice cold beer!!! 

duh

The AGW k00ks lack common sense..........weve known that forever...........and the bottom line is, as long as we are seeing shit like this, nobody is going to take global warming seriously. These idiots counter with, "You idiot......we've always seen cold weather on opening day!!!".

Fuckking duh..........that's the whole point!!!


----------



## jc456 (Apr 12, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Skooks,  Went to the Chicago White Sox Opening home game Friday.  dude, it snowed off and on for the day.  The next day, the groundscrew had to shovel snow off of the infield tarp to get it off the field for the Saturday game because it was too heavy to move it. LMAO. April 9.  Snow on the grass at the start of the game. I froze my arse off dude.
> ...


exactly, they fall right into the crack we create by making the statement.  Of course climate hasn't changed in your lifetime.  Funny, they think it has, but yet then admit, dah, it's winter.  Well yeah stupid fk, right?  Ask them, So in their lives what has changed, and there will be crickets.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 12, 2016)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...




All I know is......there is a marked difference in the climate here on Long Island in recent years: no more 90 degree temperatures. Less than a handful since 2012. When I grew up, many, many summer days we found ourselves at the beach frying our asses off. But no more.......

So..............


----------



## jc456 (Apr 12, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


but, but, but the CO2 is at 409?  so fking what, is all I got to say, now tell me what that means.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Apr 13, 2016)

source


----------



## Billy_Bob (Apr 13, 2016)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Kilauea has a bad case of gas..  

And if the base of the mountain continues to rise and expand an eruption may very well be imminent.. Its now putting out over 600 metric tons of gas a day, a rise of over 500 tons/day  in just two weeks.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 14, 2016)

LOL.......hey Billy.........speaking of gas..............

Stephen Moore - How Fracking Has Reduced Greenhouse Gases

More AGW k00k losing............


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 14, 2016)

To my skeptic pals.........important to read this short article...........

Europe's Energy Crisis Poses Warning for the U.S. | RealClearEnergy

Makes all the climate debate moot............

Realville sucks for the climate k00ks............


----------



## Abishai100 (Apr 16, 2016)

*Superhuman Seraphim*

Here are three comic book characters re-spun for poignant modern age eco-disaster dialogue:

1. Plastic Man (DC Comics) makes people feel 'giddy' about the development of biodegradable plastics

2. Ant-Man (Marvel Comics) makes children less afraid of pesky stinging red ants on a hill

3. Nuclear Man (DC Comics) is a nemesis of Superman and makes people jittery about science


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 16, 2016)

Abishai100 said:


> *Superhuman Seraphim*
> 
> Here are three comic book characters re-spun for poignant modern age eco-disaster dialogue:
> 
> ...




lmao.........never knew about these superhero guys. Superhero fAiL


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 16, 2016)

Im laughing...........poll after poll ranks 'Climate Change" *dEaD lAsT* for voter concerns!!

Climate Change Claims Are All Hot Air

When will that change?

When we get a few years of MLB opening days in the 80s in all cities. And not a moment sooner!!


dUh


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 16, 2016)

for my skeptic pals............more AGW k00k losing.............

*To fully appreciate how nonviable green energy is in this new age of cheap oil, consider the economics of electric cars like those made by Tesla. In an article published in the most recent Journal of Economic Perspectives, the authors report that after extensive testing, current battery costs for a Tesla and other electric vehicles are roughly $325 per kilowatt-hour (kWh). How does that cost fare against standard gasoline in the tank? "At a battery cost of $325 per kWh," the authors wrote, "the price of oil would need to exceed $350 per barrel before the electric vehicle was cheaper to operate."*

The Green Energy Bust


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 18, 2016)

*Ooooooooooooooooooops!!!

100 reasons why climate change is natural

*


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 22, 2016)

More AGW alarmist losing..............

Nonlinearities in patterns of long-term ocean warming - Rugenstein - 2016 - Geophysical Research Letters -  Wiley Online Library


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 22, 2016)

Climate science for the UN....its all about the politics s0ns    Get politics out of climate debate: Opposing view


----------



## Billy_Bob (Apr 24, 2016)

Bob Tisdale has an excellent post over at WUWT showing the data manipulation of GISS, NOAA, and BEST..






Cooling the past and warming the present...

Source


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 24, 2016)

Hey Billy...........lmao.....nobody is caring about Earth Day anymore >>>

Earth Day 2016: Do people still care?


----------



## jc456 (Apr 25, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey Billy...........lmao.....nobody is caring about Earth Day anymore >>>
> 
> Earth Day 2016: Do people still care?


sk00ks, what I'd like to know is why one day here in Chicago I freeze my nuts off and in two days it's 75 degrees out.  I mean if CO2 causes heat and it's always there, why do the temps change drastically by 20+ degrees from one day to the next?  Why isn't it always warm if CO2 is the blanket?  WHY?  can anyone answer a simple question?

oh, sorry, I lost it there for a moment I was laughing so hard.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 25, 2016)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Billy...........lmao.....nobody is caring about Earth Day anymore >>>
> ...




lol....that made me burst out laughing JC..........

So much winning.........every day since the first time I arrived in this forum Im winning........laughing the whole way while the other side gets their balls busted and get angrier and angrier


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 26, 2016)

Steep decline in forest fires in the western USA. Not good >> www.metla.fi/silvafennica/full/sf45/sf451139.pdf

More AGW k00k losing..........these meatheads are always talking about these forest fires as some kind of a major shift in the climate when actually, they are drastically down in number. duh


So much winning..............


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 26, 2016)

Hey Billy.........top story on the DRUDGE REPORT this morning >>>


Rise in CO2 has 'greened Planet Earth' - BBC News


More AGW k00k losing.............


----------



## Billy_Bob (Apr 26, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> Steep decline in forest fires in the western USA. Not good >> www.metla.fi/silvafennica/full/sf45/sf451139.pdf
> 
> More AGW k00k losing..........these meatheads are always talking about these forest fires as some kind of a major shift in the climate when actually, they are drastically down in number. duh
> 
> ...



Its amazing what happens when the forests little lightning fires are allowed to burn the slash and floor fuels yearly... The US forest service started to allow this about 10 years ago and now that nature is back in charge its controlling it quite well..  That and increase in CO2 is making the trees healthily and greener..


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 27, 2016)

Hey Billy..........JC.............more stuff to laugh about..............


Fossil Fuels to dominate for at least the rest of the century..........

American Economic Association


----------



## Billy_Bob (Apr 27, 2016)

College gets a lesson in economics... and then misses the whole point...

FAIL: Busted Wind Turbines Give College Whopping Negative 99.14% Return On Investment


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 29, 2016)

lOsE

More data tampering >> Icegate: Now NSIDC Caught Tampering With Climate Records

Which begs the ?..........if the science is so settled, why do they need to screw with the data??


----------



## Billy_Bob (Apr 29, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> lOsE
> 
> More data tampering >> Icegate: Now NSIDC Caught Tampering With Climate Records
> 
> Which begs the ?..........if the science is so settled, why do they need to screw with the data??



Because the real data is a........  wait for it......


*DENIER!*


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 29, 2016)

Hey Frank..........Billy..........JC..............

Check this out..............

*Most people think green is good but pay little attention to associated increases in costs. In 2015, it will cost between $49 and $79 to generate one megawatt hour of electricity from natural gas. A megawatt hour from onshore wind will cost between $75 and $138, and from solar photovoltaic will cost between $242 and $455.

How Obama’s green energy policies are bad for the poor

*
Obviously, especially screws the poor.........


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 30, 2016)

Hey Billy.........you know how the nutters talk perpetually about this meteoric rise in the popularity of EV's..........and they barely sold 100,000 last year.

But since the 1930's............ Americans Still Love Their Big Vehicles | AIER


----------



## skookerasbil (May 4, 2016)

Hey Billy........you cant shut the k00k up with their incessant talk about electric vehicles being the rage in America.........

But they are anything but........sold about 125,000 units last year!!!


Meanwhile, take a lookee in here to see how many trucks alone were sold last year in the US >>>

American Truck Sales 2015 - Bing images


----------



## Billy_Bob (May 4, 2016)

14,000 Abandoned Wind Turbines Litter the United States







Just outside of Palm Springs... Fl..


----------



## Billy_Bob (May 4, 2016)

USGS scrubbing their site of all predictions of total glacial melt by 2030..






Recent studies have shown that since 2005 the glaciers within many parks have grown substantially laying waste to all of their dire predictions..  I guess the solar minima that is approaching has stopped that magical CO2 from melting them...  More likely this is a defensive posture and not wanting this failed prediction to hit them across the dam head..

The scrubbing is going wild...

*GNP’s glaciers have GROWN SINCE 2005.*
*More: * We are having an impact: the government has already begun removing links to its ‘Glacier Park glaciers disappearing’ sites » Lysander Spooner University


----------



## skookerasbil (May 5, 2016)

Billy_Bob said:


> USGS scrubbing their site of all predictions of total glacial melt by 2030..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dang.....Billy.........somebody has to do a full analysis on how many scores of global warming predictions litter the trash bin of climate change history?


----------



## skookerasbil (May 5, 2016)

Billy_Bob said:


> 14,000 Abandoned Wind Turbines Litter the United States
> 
> 
> 
> ...





........whoooooooooa!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jc456 (May 5, 2016)

Sk00ks and Billy,  here Ivanpah fail:

FAIL: Ivanpah solar power plant not producing enough electricity, may be forced to close

"A federally backed, $2.2 billion solar project in the California desert isn’t producing the electricity it is contractually required to deliver to PG&E Corp., which says the solar plant may be forced to shut down if it doesn’t receive a break Thursday from state regulators."





read the comments, hysterical.


----------



## skookerasbil (May 5, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Sk00ks and Billy,  here Ivanpah fail:
> 
> FAIL: Ivanpah solar power plant not producing enough electricity, may be forced to close
> 
> ...




LMaO...more AGW k00k losing. Solar is a fringe energy that lines the pockets of a few.........still accounts for far less than 1% of electricity generation in the United States. According to Obama, will be that way for decades..........


----------



## jc456 (May 5, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Sk00ks and Billy,  here Ivanpah fail:
> ...


BTW Wikipedia states the same thing about the funding and shut down possibility, so it isn't a WUWT statement.


----------



## skookerasbil (May 6, 2016)

25 Years Of Predicting The Global Warming ‘Tipping Point’


ouch..........


----------



## Billy_Bob (May 7, 2016)




----------



## skookerasbil (May 8, 2016)

Billy_Bob said:


>





Classic Billy.........I laughed  out loud when I saw this!!!


More AGW k00k losing...........


----------



## skookerasbil (May 8, 2016)

April 5, 2016 = coldest day ever in New York State for that date.

Who's not winning?


----------



## skookerasbil (May 10, 2016)

At the heart of our clean energy push..................

*NATURAL GAS


Natural Gas: The Heart Of Our Climate Progress

*
mORE agw k00k lOsinG


----------



## skookerasbil (May 10, 2016)

Hey JC.......Billy.........this is classic..............Im still laughing................

'Stuck in our own experiment': Leader of trapped team insists polar ice is melting | Fox News


----------



## skookerasbil (May 11, 2016)

Hey Billy..........you see a lot of giddiness coming from the AGW climate k00ks over solar energy these days!!

Thought Id take this opportunity to put it into perspective!!!

[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/solarfail.png.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## skookerasbil (May 11, 2016)

PS....in 2016, its still well under 1%


----------



## skookerasbil (May 13, 2016)

3 straight years of this cold snap in the northeast now..... Colder Weather This Weekend, Frost and Freezing Temperatures in the Northeast .......nobody around here even knows summer weather anymore as temps far below normal and 90 degree days, once a normal occurrence, are now rare. Havent seen 100 degree temps around here in some years.......happened every summer decades ago.


----------



## Billy_Bob (May 13, 2016)

BREAKING: CEI Defeats RICO-20 Ringleader Shukla In FOIA Lawsuit – Emails  are made public

BWHAAAAAAAA.......   The people who want skeptics charged with crimes get caught using public funds to further their agenda.  Court orders their correspondences to be made public.. Now those who were demanding skeptics to be criminally indited are facing it themselves...


----------



## Billy_Bob (May 14, 2016)

Say goodbye to the current El Niño.. Going below the +0.5 deg C anomaly level some time this coming week...  Currently at the 0.77 Deg C mark today...  The steep decline is an indicator of what is to come very soon across the Northern hemisphere in temperature anomalies.  The Midwest and much of the plains states are already feeling the cool and have been for two months now.


----------



## Billy_Bob (May 15, 2016)

This keeps getting better and better... New paper is out that shows the IPCC climate sensitivity is well below 1 deg C / doubling of CO2. It shows that the AGW crew has been manipulating data and ignoring negative feedback responses to get their gloom and doom predictions..

Man is this sending the CAGW faithful over the edge.. shows their modeling failures in bright light..  Got to love it... As low or lower than 0.22 deg C / Doubling.   Right in line with where we are today at 0.12-0.16 deg C...

Going to send them over the edge.. 

Estimating Climate Sensitivity Using Two-zone Energy Balance Models

http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/2015EA000154/epdf


----------



## Billy_Bob (May 15, 2016)

> Using observed seasonal statistics and assuming a linear dependence of the form (11) of perturbation DHT on the perturbation temperature difference between the tropics and extratropics, Bates (1999; see also B12, Section 3.3) estimated the coefficient of perturbation DHT (dˆ in B12) to be approximately 1 PW K-1; when divided by the area of the tropics, this corresponds to a unit-area DHT coefficient d 3.9 W m-2 K-1. This is of the same magnitude as the reference blackbody radiative response coefficients given in Eq. (2), suggesting that the inclusion of DHT should be considered in any zero-order energy balance model of the climate system.



BINGO! they hit it right on the head.  ALL of the current crop of GCM's fail in this area...  In order to see if a prediction is correct the two areas must be challenged and then checked with reality.  This Model appears to be well balanced in two regions and gives credit to negative forcing's, such as water vapor- now recognized as primarily negative, which the current GCM's do not do.


This shows Karl Et Al as unreasonable and erroneous adjustments along with the NOAA GCM's predictive failures...


----------



## skookerasbil (May 16, 2016)

The El Nino never made it to New York!!!

Hey JC........woke up this morning looking for my nut sack warmers. Still using the outdoor space heater at 6:30am this morning with my coffee lest I end up looking like Jack Nicholson at the end of "The Shining"!! Two weeks to June......this is fucked up. No more spring in the northeast anymore JC........this is going on 4 years now!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (May 16, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> The El Nino never made it to New York!!!
> 
> Hey JC........woke up this morning looking for my nut sack warmers. Still using the outdoor space heater at 6:30am this morning with my coffee lest I end up looking like Jack Nicholson at the end of "The Shining"!! Two weeks to June......this is fucked up. No more spring in the northeast anymore JC........this is going on 4 years now!!


Get used to it...  Long Range patterns show this cool phase is going to remain for another month or so..  Summer appears its going to be a short one this year..


----------



## skookerasbil (May 17, 2016)

Billy_Bob said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > The El Nino never made it to New York!!!
> ...




WTF??? That sucks.........around here, you trade off living with the stoopid levels of traffic to be able to go to the ocean just 15 minutes away. The last 3 summers........for almost the entire summer, temps hover around 80 degrees..........which means at the beach it is 70. You just don't want to go anymore. My whole life.......summer temps always in the low 90's during the summer which makes it perfect at the ocean.

The standard joke around here Billy is, "Where is the global warming already?"


----------



## Billy_Bob (May 17, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



if you look at the raw data sets prior to the NOAA and GISS molestation, were in a real steep cooling trend of about -0.22 deg C per decade since 1992..  IT sounds like your experiencing what the true data says is happening..  Who would of thought that?


----------



## jc456 (May 17, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> The El Nino never made it to New York!!!
> 
> Hey JC........woke up this morning looking for my nut sack warmers. Still using the outdoor space heater at 6:30am this morning with my coffee lest I end up looking like Jack Nicholson at the end of "The Shining"!! Two weeks to June......this is fucked up. No more spring in the northeast anymore JC........this is going on 4 years now!!


yes sir, it was 34 degrees yesterday morning at 6:30, got up to a comfortable temperature during the day and then dropped ten degrees after 3:00pm.  WTF. Had to wear sweatshirt to be comfortable though.  amazing, just like last year.  Saturday was truly cold wind chills were 20 degrees during the day.  Ouch!!!! had to wear gloves at the cottage.  yep, no el nino made it here so you weren't going to see it, we blocked it from ya! LOL.


----------



## skookerasbil (May 17, 2016)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > The El Nino never made it to New York!!!
> ...





lol........low 40's this morning. Laughable.....

Hey JC............check this out for a good laugh...............


The biggest loser in this election is the climate


----------



## Billy_Bob (May 18, 2016)

Uh, oh: House Committee Scrutinizes Motive of “Green 20” Attorneys General

OPPSIE....

The RICO 20 just got slammed with a demand for documents... 

By Congressional Subpoena.....

Looks like some are going to be paying back taxes and grants being returned


----------



## skookerasbil (May 19, 2016)

Billy_Bob said:


> Uh, oh: House Committee Scrutinizes Motive of “Green 20” Attorneys General
> 
> OPPSIE....
> 
> ...




Yep....when any of the AGW stuff comes under real scrutiny ( their shit only sells to low information people ) it gets exposed.

Nobody who has taken a close look at AGW ( non-religion ) thinks its even a little bit plausible.


----------



## Wyld Kard (May 19, 2016)

And yet the brainwashed warmists will try to sell that Kool-Aid no matter how wrong it is.


----------



## skookerasbil (May 20, 2016)

Wildcard said:


> And yet the brainwashed warmists will try to sell that Kool-Aid no matter how wrong it is.





But 25+ years of banging their heads against the wall.............again..........and again..............and again............and again with the same remanufactured nonsense. And where has it gotten them? Mofu's still  have not made their case after 325 billion internet posts. Few care about climate change and renewable energy remains a joke. So its fun to watch.........and I exist in this forum to chronical for others how fruitless the efforts have been!!!


----------



## polarbear (May 20, 2016)

Well we finally thawed out  here in Manitoba.
So I went outside to see if it was the sun that did it or all that "back radiation".
I used a laser thermometer which converts IR watts radiated to degrees C.
The sun had warmed the ground I stood on to +37 C which is a lot more than the +16C average used in Trenberth`s "energy budget" which zaps us with 333 watts/m^2 "back radiation"
Pointing the gun straight up at the clear sky it should have registered +3.8 C if there were 333 watts coming back down, but all I got was a bone chilling -18 C which corresponds to 237 watts.
So even with all that CO2 up there it`s still 100 watts/m^2 short of a climax scientist`s orgasm.


----------



## Billy_Bob (May 22, 2016)

polarbear said:


> Well we finally thawed out  here in Manitoba.
> So I went outside to see if it was the sun that did it or all that "back radiation".
> I used a laser thermometer which converts IR watts radiated to degrees C.
> The sun had warmed the ground I stood on to +37 C which is a lot more than the +16C average used in Trenberth`s "energy budget" which zaps us with 333 watts/m^2 "back radiation"
> ...



Conduction at ground level where air meets the warmer ground...(your registering ground temp) convection from water vapor in the air once warmed (your IR beam is bouncing off water vapor in the air)... and no measurement of what LWIR is doing (down welling) because your hand held device cant measure it.

Fooling yourself with equipment is easy to do.. However you have identified two elements in the atmospheres temperature. The question is, do you think that BBR (Black Body Radiation- LWIR) returning to the earths surface after being emitted from the surface (caused by CO2 or other gases) is capable of making up 170Wm^2 in the energy budget of the earth?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 22, 2016)

Billy_Bob said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > Well we finally thawed out  here in Manitoba.
> ...



*convection from water vapor in the air once warmed (your IR beam is bouncing off water vapor in the air)... and no measurement of what LWIR is doing (down welling)*

IR beam? You think that device shoots a beam?
It captures photons. The energy of the photons gives a temperature reading.
It's measuring back radiation when pointed at the sky.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 22, 2016)

Billy_Bob said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > Well we finally thawed out  here in Manitoba.
> ...



_An _*infrared thermometer*_ is a __thermometer__ which infers temperature from a portion of the __thermal radiation__ sometimes called __blackbody radiation__ emitted by the object being measured. They are sometimes called _*laser thermometers*_ if a __laser__ is used to help aim the thermometer, or _*non-contact thermometers*_ or _*temperature guns*_, to describe the device's ability to measure temperature from a distance. By knowing the amount of infrared energy emitted by the object and its __emissivity__, the object's temperature can often be determined. Infrared thermometers are a subset of devices known as "thermal radiation thermometers"._

_Sometimes, especially near ambient temperatures, readings may be subject to error due to the reflection of radiation from a hotter body—even the person holding the instrument[__citation needed__]—rather than radiated by the object being measured, and to an incorrect assumed emissivity._

_The design essentially consists of a lens to focus the infrared __thermal radiation__ on to a __detector__, which converts the radiant power to an __electrical__ signal that can be displayed in units of temperature after being compensated for ambient temperature. This permits temperature measurement from a distance without contact with the object to be measured. A non-contact infrared thermometer is useful for measuring temperature under circumstances where __thermocouples__ or other probe-type sensors cannot be used or do not produce accurate data for a variety of reasons._

Infrared thermometer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Billy_Bob (May 22, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > polarbear said:
> ...



The device emits an IR beam it then determines temperature by the reflected LWIR which hits the sensor. The band width of the beam is the determining factor and the sensor is narrow band. It can not read broad spectrum DWLWIR by its design.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 22, 2016)

Billy_Bob said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



*The device emits an IR beam*

No it doesn't.
*
it then determines temperature by the reflected LWIR which hits the sensor.*

How would a reflected beam tell you the temperature?
*
The band width of the beam is the determining factor*

You're hurting our cause, you should probably stop.


----------



## mamooth (May 22, 2016)

polarbear said:


> So even with all that CO2 up there it`s still 100 watts/m^2 short of a climax scientist`s orgasm.



The Trenberth diagram represents a global average.

Do you think your far northern location represents a global average? No. Your measurements of backradiation seem quite reasonable for your location.


----------



## polarbear (May 22, 2016)

mamooth said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > So even with all that CO2 up there it`s still 100 watts/m^2 short of a climax scientist`s orgasm.
> ...


No of course not. My point was that there were only 238 Watts per m^2 when the surface was at +37 C.
The Trenberth model has the surface at +16 C and computes from that a 396 watts/m^2  "global mean surface radiation".....which is correct for +16. The part that does not make sense is the 333 W/m^2 back radiation when the surface is at only +16C.
To get that we would need to "see" almost +4C (3.82C) when pointing the IR eye into the sky.
The only time I have seen that much is when I point the sensor at  low altitude (<1000 ft AGL) cumulus clouds during the summer.
But then again that 100 W/m^2 increase in back radiation from the low altitude CB`s which are laden with water vapor is hardly a surprise and dwarfs whatever portion is attributed to the CO2
So let me ask you this:
Does AGW need an increase of cloud cover due to an increase in CO2 in order for their computer models being able to reflect reality?


----------



## skookerasbil (May 23, 2016)

Polar Bear is BACK to dominate!!

What else do you have for us?


----------



## skookerasbil (May 23, 2016)

polarbear said:


> Well we finally thawed out  here in Manitoba.
> So I went outside to see if it was the sun that did it or all that "back radiation".
> I used a laser thermometer which converts IR watts radiated to degrees C.
> The sun had warmed the ground I stood on to +37 C which is a lot more than the +16C average used in Trenberth`s "energy budget" which zaps us with 333 watts/m^2 "back radiation"
> ...





OMG.........minus 18C.

And we have 3 or 4 boobs in this forum ready to throw themselves over a cliff because the temps have gone up 1 degree C in a few places


----------



## mamooth (May 23, 2016)

polarbear said:


> The Trenberth model has the surface at +16 C and computes from that a 396 watts/m^2  "global mean surface radiation".....which is correct for +16. The part that does not make sense is the 333 W/m^2 back radiation when the surface is at only +16C.



It's not a model. It's a diagram of an imaginary steady-state condition averaged over the whole earth. It's never going to match actual conditions anywhere.



> Does AGW need an increase of cloud cover due to an increase in CO2 in order for their computer models being able to reflect reality?



No. And the Trenberth diagram is not a model.


----------



## jc456 (May 23, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > polarbear said:
> ...


wait, I thought IR didn't have a temperature, so why is the device giving a temperature?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 23, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



Do understand photons have differing energy levels?


----------



## jc456 (May 23, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > Well we finally thawed out  here in Manitoba.
> ...


skooks, the earth is like an oven and the convection system moves the earth's heat and/or cold around.  Does it everyday, if the jet stream increases from the south temperatures in the north go up and when the polar vortex moves south, the temps get colder south.  There is no way for anyone, and I mean anyone to state what an actual temperature is anywhere on the planet except for perhaps the Antarctic and that is the only place.


----------



## jc456 (May 23, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


no no no, I stated many months back that cold can't move to heat and you stated that the IR photons do not have a temperature so that becomes irrelevant.  Did you not?


----------



## jc456 (May 23, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


*No it doesn't.*

sure it does.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 23, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



*I stated many months back that cold can't move to heat*

Why not? What does that have to do with photons?
Do you think photons measure the temperature of the objects nearby?
What about objects thousands of light years away?
*
and you stated that the IR photons do not have a temperature*

They don't have a temperature. They have energy.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 23, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


*
sure it does.
*
Nothing posted said that. Prove your claim.


----------



## jc456 (May 23, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


*Why not? What does that have to do with photons?*

Because it's never been proven.  Post it up here a warm object getting warmer by a cold photon.  I'll be waiting patiently for that one.


----------



## jc456 (May 23, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


naw, you prove yours.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 23, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Post it up here a warm object getting warmer by a cold photon.

No such thing as a cold photon.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 23, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Infrared thermometer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I'm always glad to educate you.


----------



## jc456 (May 23, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


well if there are hot ones there must be cold ones.  your own words cause how else does that IR thermo-doodle work?


----------



## jc456 (May 23, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


hahahahahahahahahaha what is that?  What does it read?  Please edumicate me.  Photons?  Hmmmm I thought you again stated photons have no temperature.  So how does it read it?  LOL


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 23, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



*well if there are hot ones there must be cold ones.*

There are no hot photons. Durr.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 23, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



_The design essentially consists of a lens to focus the infrared __thermal radiation__ on to a __detector__, which converts the radiant power to an __electrical__ signal that can be displayed in units of temperature after being compensated for ambient temperature. This permits temperature measurement from a distance without contact with the object to be measured._


----------



## jc456 (May 23, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


sure there are your thermo- doodle says so.  Or did you forget you posted that?


----------



## jc456 (May 23, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


well again if they have no temperature why convert them to temperature?  wow.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 23, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Hot photons? I didn't think it was possible for you to get dumber........


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 23, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


*
well again if they have no temperature why convert them to temperature?
*
They have no temperature. No if about it.


----------



## jc456 (May 23, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


man they're your words.


----------



## jc456 (May 23, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


so why does the gadget convert them to temperature then?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 23, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



I used the words "hot photons" anywhere other than responding to your mention of them?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 23, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Why does the thermometer convert data into temperature? LOL!


----------



## jc456 (May 23, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


More Proof the skeptics are WINNING!!

No the temperature on the gadget was warm and you stated that it was reading the photon's temperature.  So it's either gonna be hot or cold, so, you implied it.  I've attached the link you stated it.

excerpt:
*
It captures photons. The energy of the photons gives a temperature reading.*


----------



## jc456 (May 23, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


it is funny cause you state photon's don't have a temperature, so what is it the machine is actually giving us?  hahahahahahahahahaha

again your words:
*It captures photons. The energy of the photons gives a temperature reading.*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 23, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Thanks for admitting I never said "hot photons".


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 23, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Photons don't have a temperature, photons have energy.

Thanks for admitting you don't even understand what temperature means.


----------



## jc456 (May 23, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


again you implied it.  so yeah you said it.  you also told me that the photon has no temperature and again your words:
*It captures photons. The energy of the photons gives a temperature reading*.


----------



## jc456 (May 23, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


I agree I thank you for admitting you haven't a clue.  and to date, you still haven't explained the importance of the photons that magically move around the globe with no temperature.  Energy, but no temperature, although their energy has temperature, LOL, what a bunch of mumbo jumbo.  LOL.

Hey, but them there photons have a great ride for nothing.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 23, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



I never implied photons were hot or cold. I said, many times, photons have energy.

So your latest idiocy is that a "hot photon" can't hit colder matter?

If so, how does the "hot photon" measure the temperature of the colder matter, before it hits?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 23, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



*you still haven't explained the importance of the photons that magically move around the globe with no temperature.
*
Magic? LOL!
All matter above 0K emits photons. No magic, just physics.


----------



## jc456 (May 23, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


I never implied photons were hot or cold. I said, many times, photons have energy.

Yep you did.  The dude had a picture of a thermo-doodle with a temperature reading on it.  and your words were:

*I never implied photons were hot or cold. I said, many times, photons have energy.*
your words.  That implied that the reading was the photons.  again it's in the link I provided.


----------



## jc456 (May 23, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


except, you can't prove it can you?


----------



## jc456 (May 23, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


*So your latest idiocy is that a "hot photon" can't hit colder matter?

If so, how does the "hot photon" measure the temperature of the colder matter, before it hits*?

Give me the post number I stated that bunch of garbage. More make believe.

Again, I said there was no reemitted anything.  so please post up where I state otherwise today.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 23, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


*
That implied that the reading was the photons.
*
Implied?

_The design essentially consists of a lens to focus the infrared __thermal radiation__ on to a __detector__, which converts the radiant power to an __electrical__ signal_

Looks like more than an implication. Is English your second language?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 23, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



I can't prove that matter above 0K emits photons?


----------



## jc456 (May 23, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


so you are indeed saying hot photon then?  thanks.


----------



## skookerasbil (May 23, 2016)

Hey JC........Gigantor is powered by Photons!!!! True story.


----------



## jc456 (May 23, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


not in the atmosphere you can't.  Or are you now saying you have the evidence?

Again, I know that the earth absorbs UV rays and re-emits LWIR to space.  I know this, I can actually see it.  What you can't prove is that a gas in the atmosphere absorbs that LWIR and re-emit it.  Any day though.  just post it up here.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 23, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


*
Again, I said there was no reemitted anything
*
Matter doesn't re-emit energy?
*
Give me the post number I stated that bunch of garbage.*

Sorry, your idiocy/trolling is a bit contagious.
Allow me to restate.

So your latest idiocy is that a "cold photon" can't hit hotter matter?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 23, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Thermal radiation is neither hot nor cold. You're welcome.


----------



## jc456 (May 23, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


*So your latest idiocy is that a "cold photon" can't hit hotter matter?*

I never stated that either,  I said cold cannot make warm warmer.  I never said anything about photons.  That's your story.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 23, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



*not in the atmosphere you can't.
*
Matter in the atmosphere doesn't emit photons?

*Again, I know that the earth absorbs UV rays
*
What percentage of the UV rays make it through the atmosphere?

*What you can't prove is that a gas in the atmosphere absorbs that LWIR and re-emit it.* 

Not sure if you were always stupid, or if you suffered a traumatic brain injury.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 23, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



*I said cold cannot make warm warmer.
*
Okay. So what does that have to do with photons from colder matter hitting warmer matter?


----------



## skookerasbil (May 23, 2016)

Who cares about photons?

But guys........check out this AGW losing...............


People who claim to worry about climate change use more electricity


All lose.............all the time!!!


----------



## jc456 (May 23, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


and yet you read it on a digital IR thermo-doodle as temperature.  hmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 23, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC........Gigantor is powered by Photons!!!! True story.



If we could harness the power of her stupidity, imagine the carbon free energy we'd have.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 23, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Yes, you can measure the energy of photons to calculate the temperature of their source.


----------



## jc456 (May 23, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


I don't care, you stated it has no purpose so why do I care if it does or doesn't?  I'm arguing temperature and back radiation as the source of temperature.  You're all over the place with nonsense photon's emitted and not doing anything like I care.  I care that the earth is getting cooler and that magic heat is missing.


----------



## jc456 (May 23, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


so again you state that a photon has temperature.  If it is its energy, then it belongs to the photon therefore the photon has a temperature and if back radiation was indeed there, the earth would be indeed be warmer and it isn't.  or do you feel the earth is getting warmer?


----------



## skookerasbil (May 23, 2016)

love when skeptics debate.......win........not like the AGW climate fascists who do not allow debate............like ever!!!


----------



## jc456 (May 23, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


ther·mal
[ˈTHərməl]
*ADJECTIVE*

of or relating to heat.
*NOUN*

an upward current of warm air, used by gliders, balloons, and birds to gain height.


----------



## skookerasbil (May 23, 2016)

WOW...........found this on REALCLEAR this morning.................

Fossil fuel firms accused of renewable lobby takeover to push gas


Pronounced losing for the AGW k00ks................


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 23, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



*so again you state that a photon has temperature
*
Nope. Not even once. The source has a temperature. The photon does not.

*If it is its energy, then it belongs to the photon therefore the photon has a temperature*

It's clear you don't know the difference between temperature and energy. Another of your faults.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 23, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



*Temperature* (sometimes called thermodynamic *temperature*) is a measure of the average kinetic energy of the particles in a system. Adding heat to a system causes its *temperature* to rise.


----------



## jc456 (May 23, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


*Nope. Not even once.*--yes

*The source has a temperature. The photon does not.*

What's the source? if you say the atmosphere then there would be a hot spot, and ding, ding, ding, there isn't one.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 23, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Any matter above 0K is a source.


----------



## jc456 (May 23, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


well then we should be fried.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 23, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Yes, your confusion is both wide and deep.


----------



## jc456 (May 23, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


and yet the observed is on my side.  Wow, just post up your there evidencial stuff and we'll see.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 23, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



You've observed us getting fried simply because all matter above 0K radiates?

Where did this happen? Post your evidence.


----------



## jc456 (May 23, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


I did?  hmmmmmmm don't recollect making that statement, but hey you play make believe.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 23, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


*
 hmmmmmmm don't recollect making that statement,*

Any matter above 0K is a source.
*
well then we should be fried.*

All matter above 0K emits, so when were we fried?


----------



## jc456 (May 23, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


*All matter above 0K emits, so when were we fried?*

exactly!!!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 23, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



I'm glad you're able to admit your error.


----------



## jc456 (May 23, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


I will if you prove it exists.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 23, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



You want me to prove that matter above 0K emits energy?


----------



## jc456 (May 23, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


I want you to show me that matter in the atmosphere does.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 23, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Do you feel the SB Law doesn't apply to matter in the atmosphere?


----------



## jc456 (May 23, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


I already answered you.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 23, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Then I guess you should post your work showing the SB Law doesn't apply to the atmosphere.

You'd get nominated for a Nobel, at least.


----------



## Billy_Bob (May 23, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



There are two different types of IR thermometers. One requires a power emitted source the other does not..


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 23, 2016)

Billy_Bob said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



*One requires a power emitted source
*
Link?


----------



## skookerasbil (May 23, 2016)

[URL='http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/Laughing%20his.gif.html']
	
[/URL]


Hey JC.............looks like you and I aren't the only ones freezing our asses off!!!



Coldest May in DC in almost 140 years!!


[URL="https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/capital-weather-gang/wp/2016/05/23/washington-d-c-s-worst-may-ever-explained/"]D.C.’s worst May ever, explained[/URL]


----------



## jc456 (May 23, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


No, no you post yours. You never have in here it's the piece you seem to always miss.


----------



## jc456 (May 23, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> ']
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What, no back radiation?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 23, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Stefan-Boltzmann law | physics


----------



## skookerasbil (May 24, 2016)

w0w.........I knew the climate compute models were were wrong sometimes but dang..........the models are historically a joke!!!

Climate Models - Beautifully Inaccurate - Climate Dispatch


----------



## Billy_Bob (May 25, 2016)

Reality kicking the AGW crowd in the Ass...

Introducing the global warming speedometer


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 25, 2016)

Billy_Bob said:


> Reality kicking the AGW crowd in the Ass...



Ever find proof of the thermometer that shoots a beam at the target?


----------



## Billy_Bob (May 25, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Reality kicking the AGW crowd in the Ass...
> ...



https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=5&ved=0ahUKEwjjiue-3vbMAhVP92MKHT8GAkQQFghbMAQ&url=http://www.micro-epsilon.com/download/products/_temperature/dax--thermoMETER-CTtrans--en-us.html&usg=AFQjCNEEAqhOLKS0jc6ITxGTeeS6I8Barw&cad=rja

Here is an industrial one...


Here is the Fluke hand held... Its IR output allows me to see phase variance in electrical control panels and allows me to see minute changes in temperature that adversely affect computers and other sensitive equipment,

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=4&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjjiue-3vbMAhVP92MKHT8GAkQQFghVMAM&url=http://www.testequipmentdepot.com/application-notes/pdf/thermometers/electrical-applications-for-infrared-thermometers_an.pdf&usg=AFQjCNEydKvFaJObKvEdQ6Lzh5n_XH3IJw

The IR output gives the unit a controlled base to derive its temperature analysis and EM field levels from.  This also allows the unit to see changes in EM field output at very precise measurements.

LWIR is a EM wave field


----------



## flacaltenn (May 26, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Go camp in desert. When you freezing your buns off -- you'll PRAY for a cloud to roll over. WHY? Because it's generally warmer at night when the atmos is LOCALLY cloudy..     That's back rad.


----------



## SSDD (May 26, 2016)

flacaltenn said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Nope...that's just water vapor in the air actually holding heat....water can do that while CO2 simply can't...no clouds are necessary...in a humid area, it makes little difference whether there are clouds or not....it isn't back radiation because back radiation doesn't exist...


----------



## jc456 (May 26, 2016)

Check this Scientist out Dr Hans Jelbring, Peer reviewed paper in 2003.  

Hans Jelbring: The Greenhouse Effect as a function of atmospheric Mass

*"PREFACE by Hans Jelbring 2-1- 2012*
My 2003 E&E article (peer reviewed) was strictly applying 1st principle physics relating to a model atmosphere. Very strong conclusions can be made about such a model atmosphere and less strong ones about our real atmosphere. This was not discussed for reaching a maximum of simplicity and clarity approaching an educated but laymen audience.  However, an investigating professional climate scientists should just reach one of three results; a) my logic is wrong, b) the major part of the Greenhouse Effect is always at hand in any (dense) atmosphere and c) any of the first law of thermodynamics, the second law of thermodynamics or the ideal gas law is invalid. It turned out that there was a fourth option: My article could be ignored by the establishment which it has been during 8 years. This seems to be a significant result relating to the moral of leading climate scientists in western countries. If my conclusions are correct it would have had far reaching impact on climate science and climate politics in 2003. It might still have for a number of reasons.

*THE “GREENHOUSE EFFECT”*
* AS A FUNCTION OF ATMOSPHERIC MASS*
* Hans Jelbring 2003*

*ABSTRACT*
The main reason for claiming a scientific basis for “Anthropogenic Greenhouse
Warming (AGW )” is related to the use of “radiative energy flux models” as a
major tool for describing vertical energy fluxes within the atmosphere. Such
models prescribe that the temperature difference between a planetary surface and
the planetary average black body radiation temperature (commonly called the
Greenhouse Effect, GE) is caused almost exclusively by the so called greenhouse
gases. Here, using a different approach, it is shown that GE can be explained as
mainly being a consequence of known physical laws describing the behaviour of
ideal gases in a gravity field. A simplified model of Earth, along with a formal
proof concerning the model atmosphere and evidence from real planetary
atmospheres will help in reaching conclusions. The distinguishing premise is that
the bulk part of a planetary GE depends on its atmospheric surface mass density.
Thus the GE can be exactly calculated for an ideal planetary model atmosphere. In
a real atmosphere some important restrictions have to be met if the gravity induced
GE is to be well developed. It will always be partially developed on atmosphere
bearing planets. A noteworthy implication is that the calculated values of AGW,
accepted by many contemporary climate scientists, are thus irrelevant and
probably quite insignificant (not detectable) in relation to natural processes
causing climate change."


----------



## flacaltenn (May 26, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Reality kicking the AGW crowd in the Ass...
> ...



Well now -- it DOES shoot a beam at targets, but that's for pointing accuracy of the device. Which is important because those meters all have different and limited angles of view. (Because it's an optical receiver). So it you're measuring the IR from tiny electronic components -- you want one with a very NARROW field of view so you're not "averaging" the temperature from cooler objects like the PC board.

I just measured my bench supply at 114degF. It measures 114degF with the laser guide taped over also..



So when Dr Roy pointed his IR gun at the sky to "prove" back rad from clouds, he was actually "averaging" both clouded and cloudless sky because of the large optical  acceptance angle. But -- still will show a difference.


----------



## flacaltenn (May 26, 2016)

SSDD said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



'Fraid not guy.. The effect is immediate and noticeable. Even from cloud decks at 10,000 feet. You go put a 2 or 4 degree hotter object 10,000 feet away and see what "heat" propagates to you in a matter of minutes *by only the thermo means of conduction and convection*.   It's the 3rd form of heat propagation -- which is radiation. Same type of EM energy that warms the planet in the FIRST place from a sun 93 Mill Miles away thru a TOTAL VACUUM.. 

Again -- you never took the follow-up on Radiative Transfers. Not doing this shit again. You remain purposely stupid at YOUR peril -- not mine..


----------



## skookerasbil (May 26, 2016)

The AGW k00ks just posted up a thread about the "two meters"..........Im still laughing. Thought it was a thread about the Special Olympics.


----------



## skookerasbil (May 26, 2016)

A lot of great science stuff on this thread of late.........seems to me it further cements what the non-religious already know: Nobody knows dick about the dynamics of the climate in 2016. Decades more research needs to be done........and thousands of scientists concur ( all* fake* scientists according to the AGW k00ks   )


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 26, 2016)

SSDD said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



*
Nope...that's just water vapor in the air actually holding heat....
*
Holding the heat? How would that keep you warmer?
Unless it could radiate back to you. You sub-moronic twit.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 26, 2016)

flacaltenn said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



Yes, I knew that. I was questioning BillyBob's idea that they all measure temp by bouncing an IR beam off a target, as if that would be useful.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 26, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> The AGW k00ks just posted up a thread about the "two meters"..........Im still laughing. Thought it was a thread about the Special Olympics.



But enough about JC and SSDD.


----------



## skookerasbil (May 27, 2016)

Almost *5,000* posts on this thread s0ns!!! And the "views"..........at laughable levels.

The *ENVIRONMENT* forum.........dominated by skeptics!!!


----------



## jc456 (May 27, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > The AGW k00ks just posted up a thread about the "two meters"..........Im still laughing. Thought it was a thread about the Special Olympics.
> ...


and yet still nothing from you.  funny stuff sherlock, show us how back radiation works in an experiment.  Still waiting bubba.  I gave my scientist, the one that isn't one of the every.  Made peer review as well.  hmmmmmmmmmm had experiments to back his paper.  where's yours?


----------



## Billy_Bob (May 28, 2016)

Bazinga! Edward Maibach and his FOI emergency stay for the #RICO20 emails gets slapped down by the court

AGW nutters slapped down hard..  Their attorney failed to even show up for the hearing let alone his warning about lying to the court and unethical conduct..  Its going to end badly for this group at GMU and AG's who are attacking skeptics.

The E-Mails show collusion and criminal misconduct from Skulua, AG's, activists and his minions at GMU along with Al Gore..


----------



## Billy_Bob (May 28, 2016)

2015 Updated NOAA Tide Gauge Data Shows No Coastal Sea Level Rise Acceleration

How inconvenient for the AGW nutters... No rise in sea level rise rate.


> NOAA has updated its extensive U.S. coastal tide gauge data measurement records (Sea Level Trends - US Stations List) to include data through year 2015. These measurements include tide gauge data coastal locations  for 25 West Coast,  Gulf Coast and East Coast states along the Pacific Ocean, Gulf of Mexico and Atlantic Ocean. In addition 7 Pacific island groups and 6 Atlantic island groups also have coastal location tide gauge data measurements updated as well.
> 
> In all more than 200 coastal locations are included in these measurements with more than 100 of these coastal locations with recorded data periods in excess of 50 years in duration. None of these updated NOAA tide gauge measurement data records show coastal location sea level rise acceleration occurring anywhere on the U.S. coasts or Pacific or Atlantic  island groups.



The magic CO2 monster isn't causing anything catastrophic.. PERIOD!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 28, 2016)

Billy_Bob said:


> 2015 Updated NOAA Tide Gauge Data Shows No Coastal Sea Level Rise Acceleration
> 
> How inconvenient for the AGW nutters... No rise in sea level rise rate.
> 
> ...



Did you ever figure out how an IR thermometer which doesn't shoot a beam can calculate the temperature of the atmosphere?


----------



## jc456 (May 28, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > 2015 Updated NOAA Tide Gauge Data Shows No Coastal Sea Level Rise Acceleration
> ...


What does that have to do with sea rise?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 29, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



It has to do with ignorance of the 2nd Law.


----------



## Billy_Bob (May 29, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Which you don't know... But thanks for playing..


----------



## jc456 (May 29, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Exactly, one day perhaps you can tell us what that magic back radiation does when it comes to the ground.


----------



## jc456 (May 29, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


So, if Beck radiation does nothing why do you care if I agree or don't agree?


----------



## Billy_Bob (May 29, 2016)

*The latest EIA CO2 emissions data shows that the U.S. is not a significant contributor to increasing global CO2 emissions.*






Will someone please tell me why were supposed to destroy our economy to "make it better"  when we are not the problem?

I'm sure we will get a lib here soon to tell us that Obama in his great wisdom has stopped sea levels from rising faster and save d the world by killing US jobs and making our energy very expensive to use...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 29, 2016)

Billy_Bob said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Can you explain how an IR thermometer, at ground level, can measure the temperature of cooler air?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 29, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



When photons hit matter, the matter gains energy.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 29, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Does nothing? Why do you feel that's the case?


----------



## jc456 (May 29, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


And does what? They do a nightclub act?


----------



## jc456 (May 29, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Cause you never stated what happens with it!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 29, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Gains energy. Is English your second language?


----------



## jc456 (May 29, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


To do what? Energy implies something happens.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 29, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



If you don't understand what happens when matter gains energy, I can't help you.


----------



## jc456 (May 29, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


LOL. Magic eh? Here is energy does nothing but here you go you have it. I'm all eyes tell me cause energy is used to run engines cool refrigerators, air conditioning.  What does IR energy do? You already said it isn't heat, so what is the impact to earth?


----------



## jc456 (May 29, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


I keep looking it up and I find it converts to heat. You said it doesn't. Well?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 29, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



*I keep looking it up and I find it converts to heat.*

Excellent! Who helped you out with that one?

*You said it doesn't.*

No I didn't. Not even once. Are you lying, or just confused?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 29, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



*so what is the impact to earth?
*
We could compare back radiation on Earth versus back radiation on the Moon.
What happens on each when the Sun sets?


----------



## jc456 (May 29, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Now that's bullshit. I'm phone only and not searching on it, but I'll be glad to use the search feature with my laptop Tuesday wow you fk, now that's a fkn lie. Ian, did I or did I not ask him if his magic back radiation added heat? Let's ask someone who was involved in that discussion a month or so ago. Bullshit


----------



## jc456 (May 29, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


No you explain back radiation here you fk.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 29, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Okay. The Earth cools slower after sunset than the Moon does, because back radiation from the atmosphere stops the Earth from cooling to -300 F.


----------



## jc456 (May 29, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


How?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 29, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



What?


----------



## jc456 (May 29, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


What you wrote


----------



## jc456 (May 29, 2016)

Oh, that's right, you forget what you write


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 29, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



How what? Be specific you tard.


----------



## jc456 (May 29, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


What difference does that make to you? You never fkn answer back radiation you ass the fkn discussion you fk


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 29, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Do you think the Moon cools more/faster than the Earth after the Sun sets?
Or do I need to take a picture of a thermometer on the Moon to convince you?


----------



## jc456 (May 29, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


I give two shits about the fkn moon. I said that already, explain your magic back radiation of heat that does nothing to temperature


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 29, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



So you'll ignore the temperature of the Moon in order to keep your ignorance going. Of course.


----------



## jc456 (May 29, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Yep, why are you ignoring the back radiation of earth which is the discussion?


----------



## jc456 (May 29, 2016)

By the way, nice avoidance


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 29, 2016)

jc456 said:


> By the way, nice avoidance



Yes, giving an example where back radiation slows heat loss and comparing it to an example where there is no back radiation and very rapid heat loss is avoiding your idiocy.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 29, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



I'm not ignoring anything about back radiation.


----------



## jc456 (May 29, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, nice avoidance
> ...


No, I asked you what did your magic back radiation do  on fkn earth. That's it bubba. And one month later still zip from you.zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz from you


----------



## jc456 (May 29, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Then answer what back radiation does on earth?


----------



## jc456 (May 29, 2016)

Da, da, da,da,da,da,da,da,da,da,da, da,da,da,da,da


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 29, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



It slows the fkn loss of heat from the Earth's surface.


----------



## jc456 (May 30, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


So is it heat or loss of heat? What is loss of heat mean? Se surface heat going to the atmosphere is loss of heat since it is leaving. If magic back radiation heat was hitting the surface that would be re-added heat. GW!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 30, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


*
So is it heat or loss of heat?*

Slowing the loss of heat slows the loss of heat.
*
What is loss of heat mean?*

Heat lost to space. Photons leaving the atmosphere.
*
Se surface heat going to the atmosphere is loss of heat since it is leaving.*

Yes, and atmospheric heat going to the surface slows that loss, since it isn't, for the moment, leaving.

*If magic back radiation heat was hitting the surface that would be re-added heat.*

Yes, when radiation, whether forward, sideways or back, hits the surface, it adds heat.


----------



## jc456 (May 30, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


So you are a warmer. I see,


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 30, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



What's that?


----------



## skookerasbil (May 30, 2016)

w0w.........coal about to leapfrog oil in a couple of years.............

World Coal Consumption To Surpass Oil By 2020 Due To Rising Demand In China And India


Renewable energy?


Barely on the radar.........


----------



## jc456 (May 30, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Hahahaha Hahahaha


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 30, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Derp.


----------



## jc456 (May 30, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Excuse you, hopefully you covered your mouth


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 30, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Your idiocy doesn't involve me covering, sorry.


----------



## skookerasbil (May 30, 2016)

Yep........been saying for decades that the religion are nothing more than a bunch of fucking k00ks.............

New study concurs..................

“My Worries Are Rational, Climate Change Is Not”: Habitual Ecological Worrying Is an Adaptive Response


----------



## jc456 (May 30, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


It's what one does with a Derp like that!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 30, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Derp signifies the utter stupidity of your post.

I know 12 year olds with a firmer grasp of physics than you.
You're harming our cause. You should be ashamed.


----------



## skookerasbil (May 31, 2016)

Gents........c'mon........gotta move past this sniping stuff and get back to illustrating the losing on the losers side!!! Its all good s0ns...........

LIKE *THIS>> When Will Solar Overtake Oil? | OilPrice.com
*
When will solar overtake oil?

Not for a long...............long............long time!!!


----------



## jc456 (Jun 1, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


good for you, now just post up your back radiation evidence and let's call it a day.  You know that extra warming on the planet that you say is there and isn't there at the same time.

BTW, I have no idea your cause.  Mine is AGW doesn't exist.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 1, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...






*
You know that extra warming on the planet that you say is there and isn't there at the same time.
*
It's true, photons traveling from the cooler atmosphere to the warmer surface heat up the surface.


----------



## jc456 (Jun 1, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


I'm supposed to believe a chart that can't even subtract 1900 from 1000?  What's the difference between the two, 800. LMFAO.  wow.  BTW, that doesn't make your point at all.  And Science of Doom is a warmist site.  So I trust nothing from there. Especially when they can't subtract 1900 from 1000 and get 900.  Funny  funny and I'm laughing quite hard.  Bet you missed that one.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 1, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


*
I'm supposed to believe a chart that can't even subtract 1900 from 1000?*

1900 incoming.  Weird, because you claim it's zero.

*And Science of Doom is a warmist site.* 

Radiation and Climate


----------



## jc456 (Jun 1, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


it was your post, i don't trust any of it because the dude can't do simple math.

Science of Doom, hmm read in this link the conversation between him and another in this link:

THE HOCKEY SCHTICK: The AGW Myth of Back Radiation

*AGW Myth of Reradiation:*

and you can go here:

The Shattered Greenhouse - How Physics Demolishes the 'Greenhouse Effect'".

*"Abstract*
This article explores the "Greenhouse Effect" in contemporary literature and in the frame of physics, finding a conspicuous lack of clear thermodynamic definition. The "Greenhouse Effect" is defined by Arrhenius' (1896) modification of Pouillet's backradiation idea so that instead of being an explanation of how a thermal gradient is maintained at thermal equilibrium, Arrhenius' incarnation of the backradiation hypothesis offered an extra source of power in addition to the thermally conducted heat which produces the thermal gradient in the material. The general idea as expressed in contemporary literature, though seemingly chaotic in its diversity of emphasis, shows little change since its revision by Svante Arrhenius in 1896, and subsequent refutation by Robert Wood in 1909. The "Greenhouse Effect" is presented as a radiation trap whereby changes in atmospheric composition resulting in increased absorption lead to increased surface temperatures. However, since the composition of a body, isolated from thermal contact by a vacuum, cannot affect mean body temperature, the "Greenhouse Effect" has, in fact, no material foundation. Compositional variation can change the distribution of heat within a body in accordance with Fourier's Law, but it cannot change the overall temperature of the body. Arrhenius' Backradiation mechanism did, in fact, duplicate the radiative heat transfer component by adding this component to the conductive heat flow between the earth's surface and the atmosphere, when thermal conduction includes both contact and radiative modes of heat transfer between bodies in thermal contact. Moreover, the temperature of the earth's surface and the temperature in a greenhouse are adequately explained by elementary physics. Consequently, the dubious explanation presented by the "Greenhouse Effect" hypothesis is an unnecessary complication. Furthermore, this hypothesis has neither direct experimental confirmation nor direct empirical evidence of a material nature. Thus the notion of "Anthropogenic Global Warming", which rests on the "Greenhouse Effect", also has no real foundation."


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 1, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



*it was your post, i don't trust any of it because the dude can't do simple math.*

If that's the case, you have something in common with them.






Thanks. It shows that 15%, outbound, absorbed by the atmosphere.
Pesky facts. LOL!


----------



## jc456 (Jun 1, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Right?  Pesky things like 19 minus 10 is 9.  

And then there's these sites that recognize the myth.

Planetary Vision: The fallacy of the greenhouse effect

and many many more at the bottom of the page.  So, your infatuation with me is funny.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 1, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



19, still larger than zero.

The fallacy of the greenhouse effect

_An object can warm through the absorption of electromagnetic radiation (EMR)._

There you go. Your own link refutes your silly claim.

_However, an object passively warmed can't warm the object providing the warmth. Were this to be so energy could be multiplied for no extra input merely by having objects mutually radiate EMR._ 

Darn it, now your link confuses addition and subtraction with multiplication.


----------



## jc456 (Jun 1, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


funny you don't understand it would be a runaway scenario and the earth would become a sun.  And the earth would therefore have to heat the sun and then the sun would then get warmer and radiate more at the earth and yep multiplier.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 1, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



*funny you don't understand it would be a runaway scenario and the earth would become a sun.*

Funny that you think Stefan-Boltzmann would lead to "a runaway scenario".

*And the earth would therefore have to heat the sun*

Well of course any photon from Earth striking the Sun would heat it.

*and then the sun would then get warmer and radiate more at the earth*

But of course if the Sun was warmer it would radiate more at the Earth. Simple physics.


----------



## jc456 (Jun 1, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


yep and never stop.  That's why it isn't happening that way.  So, still no proof of back radiation.  Zip.  Sorry.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 1, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



*yep and never stop.*

Only when the Sun runs out of fuel.
*
That's why it isn't happening that way. 
*
But it is and it does. Unless you've refuted Stefan-Boltzmann somehow......
*
So, still no proof of back radiation.




*
Incoming long-wave, right there. Sorry.


----------



## jc456 (Jun 1, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Where is the link?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 1, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Sensible Heat, Latent Heat and Radiation

Where's yours? The one that refutes Stefan-Boltzmann.


----------



## jc456 (Jun 1, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Posted


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 2, 2016)

Hey Todd.............JC............check it out............

The definitive article on why the alarmists are losing so big................


Global-Warming Alarmists, You're Doing It Wrong


Kinda sums up this thread in one article.


And Im laughing.............


----------



## jc456 (Jun 2, 2016)

Here is another authors summary of Greenhouse Effect based on a Paper by the paper by Gerlich and Tscheuschner

Explaining Why The Greenhouse Effect Doesn’t Exist

*Explaining Why The Greenhouse Effect Doesn’t Exist*
by Jonathan Gardner
The link to the paper is also in Gardner summary.  notice the word perpetual that he uses, I came to the same conclusion as he did if there were indeed a greenhouse effect. hmmmmmm.

"The summary is basically that the Greenhouse Effect, if it existed, would imply a violation of the 2nd Law of Thermodynamics or that there is a heat pump forcing heat to transfer from the atmosphere to the earth. In plainer words, the Greenhouse Effect is a _*perpetual*_ machine. No one seems to notice this because all the scientific literature the authors have reviewed simply assume that the Effect exists. This was quite a chore, because there doesn’t even seem to be much agreement on what, precisely, the Greenhouse Effect is."


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 2, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Here is another authors summary of Greenhouse Effect based on a Paper by the paper by Gerlich and Tscheuschner
> 
> Explaining Why The Greenhouse Effect Doesn’t Exist
> 
> ...



*The summary is basically that the Greenhouse Effect, if it existed, would imply a violation of the 2nd Law of Thermodynamics or that there is a heat pump forcing heat to transfer from the atmosphere to the earth.
*
Thanks, that's funny. It's nice that you found someone else as confused about the SB Law as you.

My car parked in the Sun with the windows rolled up knows more about the Greenhouse Effect than that joker.

*notice the word perpetual that he uses*

I noticed he's a moron. Confusing conduction with radiation. Just sad.

Here's more of his silliness.

_Let me help the lay-person understand why the Greenhouse Effect doesn’t exist and can never exist._

_At the very simplest, consider a hot cup of water sitting on a counter top at room temperature. What happens? The counter top and surrounding air warms slightly, but the cup of water cool to room temperature. This is the Second Law of Thermodynamics in action. As long as there is heat transfer, the two bodies will come to an equilibrium in temperature. We don’t have to even think about what mechanism of heat transfer exists, we simply have to know that two bodies have different temperatures to know that they will come to an equilibrium. Rather, (as I explain in the appendix below), that a body will eventually emit as much heat as it absorbs._

_What people who preach the “Greenhouse Effect” want us to believe is that you can put some kind of insulator between the hot water and the counter top that will keep the water hot indefinitely, or even make it hotter than it was before. Such an insulator doesn’t exist, nor can it. *At best, you can slow down the heat transfer process to a crawl, but the water will still cool.* The best insulator we have—thermoses—do nothing more than slow down the heat transfer.

“Greenhouse Effect” is Real, According to Blog
_
I've never seen anyone claim an insulator could make the water hotter than before, but it's possible, the global warmers have idiots on their side as well, so I guess it's possible that some idiot claimed that.

But notice in the bolded sentence, he admits something can slow the escape of heat.
Like a greenhouse, or a layer of greenhouse gasses. LOL!


----------



## jc456 (Jun 2, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Here is another authors summary of Greenhouse Effect based on a Paper by the paper by Gerlich and Tscheuschner
> ...


yep, in that link there is this statement:

"Something in Physics that is called an “Effect” should have plenty of papers written to defend it. After all, “Effects” are not only based on sound theories, but observed in nature. Why could *Herman and Pielke not direct us to those papers? Because those papers do not exist, and never will."*

dude, I keep finding more and more information that back radiation is a dream concept.  You've taken the bait.  Sorry friend, as the blogger writes and I agree with is. Why not post up the papers that defend Effect?

And the dude was referring to an insulator for the water, not the earth.  Again, that is heat and not IR.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 2, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Here is another authors summary of Greenhouse Effect based on a Paper by the paper by Gerlich and Tscheuschner
> 
> Explaining Why The Greenhouse Effect Doesn’t Exist
> 
> ...



You sure you want to use the guy as a source?

_Regardless, we all know that while *energy may transfer from a cold body to a warmer one*, HEAT cannot, unless some external work is put into the system somehow.

“Greenhouse Effect” is Real, According to Blog
_
I hate when that happens.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 2, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


*
“Effects” are not only based on sound theories, but observed in nature.
*
Right, I burn my hands on the steering wheel of my car, because the Greenhouse Effect doesn't exist.

*And the dude was referring to an insulator for the water, not the earth.* 

Are you saying his "hot cup of water = the Earth" wasn't a precise comparison?
*
dude, I keep finding more and more information that back radiation is a dream concept.
*
I'm sure you do, because you're not alone in your idiocy.


----------



## jc456 (Jun 2, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Here is another authors summary of Greenhouse Effect based on a Paper by the paper by Gerlich and Tscheuschner
> ...


And, don't understand your point.  That doesn't mean there is any energy moving from CO2 to the surface, it is merely that energy can transfer.  You have to have energy.  Again, you can't supply us with any material that proves CO2.  I quoted the reference once already.  So post up what doesn't exist.


----------



## jc456 (Jun 2, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


_*I'm sure you do, because you're not alone in your idiocy.*_
And yet you still have produced nothing to prove Effect.  Dude I have much much more.  There are many many and those who did in 1909, so this isn't new.  Just post us up the Effects evidence.  I'm sure many would be amazed if you did.


----------



## jc456 (Jun 2, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


BTW,
*Right, I burn my hands on the steering wheel of my car, because the Greenhouse Effect doesn't exist.*
Because your steering wheel was heated by sunlight and got hot.  That is what the sun actually does, it warms the planet.  without it we wouldn't be here. And your steering wheel absorbs the suns energy.  Doh, there's  the word.  LOL dude, nice try.  you can't prove your position.


----------



## jc456 (Jun 2, 2016)

The Fallacy of Trapped Heat
"Daily temperatures could be as low as 20 F, or sometimes only 50 F, at the winter cold end. Sometimes winter days were about 30 F peak, sometimes 70 F. It all depended on how much sun we got and if a polar cold air mass landed on our heads. The mobile polar air could knock us down about 10 F. The rest was solar and heat loss. Warmer air could put us up 10 F, but if the next day was poor in sun, we got cold. Overall, the warmth of the day was strongly driven by *daily solar heating*, moderately by movement of air masses. Water uniformly made things colder. (When a storm would come, it was always cold rain, or hail, and occasional snow; never a warm tropical rain). Here in Florida, we have a warm tropical rain; but even that knocks the temperature down several degrees in minutes.

So again, where is all the heat “trapped”?"


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 2, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



*That doesn't mean there is any energy moving from CO2 to the surface, 
*
SB says there is.
_
energy may transfer from a cold body to a warmer one
_
Even Gardner admits it.
*
it is merely that energy can transfer. You have to have energy.*

The atmosphere has energy, energy emitted from the ground and absorbed by the atmosphere.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 2, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



*And yet you still have produced nothing to prove Effect.
*
Hot car.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 2, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



*Because your steering wheel was heated by sunlight and got hot. That is what the sun actually does, it warms the planet.
*
Why doesn't the steering wheel emit heat as fast as it absorbs heat?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 2, 2016)

jc456 said:


> The Fallacy of Trapped Heat
> "Daily temperatures could be as low as 20 F, or sometimes only 50 F, at the winter cold end. Sometimes winter days were about 30 F peak, sometimes 70 F. It all depended on how much sun we got and if a polar cold air mass landed on our heads. The mobile polar air could knock us down about 10 F. The rest was solar and heat loss. Warmer air could put us up 10 F, but if the next day was poor in sun, we got cold. Overall, the warmth of the day was strongly driven by *daily solar heating*, moderately by movement of air masses. Water uniformly made things colder. (When a storm would come, it was always cold rain, or hail, and occasional snow; never a warm tropical rain). Here in Florida, we have a warm tropical rain; but even that knocks the temperature down several degrees in minutes.
> 
> So again, where is all the heat “trapped”?"


*
So again, where is all the heat “trapped”?"
*
Wow, you found a dumber source. Shocker.
When the Sun sets, the Earth quickly cools to -240F.
Because no heat is trapped.

Oh, wait, that's the Moon.


----------



## jc456 (Jun 2, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


The atmosphere has energy, energy emitted from the ground and absorbed by the atmosphere.

And all going to space.  again, you have no evidence it comes back down.  post it, let's see it.


----------



## jc456 (Jun 2, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > The Fallacy of Trapped Heat
> ...


yeah cause you're the man, LOL the numbers are climbing on you bub.  I really don't care what your belief system is.  I have mine.  Why is that so difficult for ya?  if it really mattered that much you could merely post up your supporting evidence.


----------



## jc456 (Jun 2, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


yep by the sun, that yellow ball in space. Almost seems like you are a sun denier.  Funny.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 2, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



*And all going to space.
*
All of it? Instantly?

*again, you have no evidence it comes back down.*

Because smart photons only travel up, never down?

*post it, let's see it.*

I'd post it, but I froze last night, when the temperature dropped to -240F.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 2, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


*
I really don't care what your belief system is.*

I believe the Moon drops to -240F after the Sun sets. I believe the Earth doesn't get that cold.
What do you believe?


----------



## jc456 (Jun 2, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


I believe the oceans heat the earth and that the moon doesn't have them. Oh, and we have air and circulation and convection and clouds and many other things the moon doesn't have.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 2, 2016)

More AGW k00k losing.............

Freezing temps in Britain........"December-like" in June!!

Dang......this doesn't quite conform with the alarmist hype now, does it?!

Is It Really Summer? U.K. Natural Gas Trades Like It’s Winter


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 2, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



*I believe the oceans heat the earth*

Some secret fusion going on that you're keeping secret?


----------



## jc456 (Jun 2, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


nope, heat the kind stored there after the sun hits it.  you know that yellow ball in space.  It heats the water and the water releases the heat into the convection/ circulation of the earth, you know wind, ever hear of that?  How about evaporation, do you even know how storms are created?  wow, dude I gave you way too much credit.  BTW, how many storms does the moon have, hahahahahahahahaahahhhaa


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 2, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


*
nope, heat the kind stored there after the sun hits it. you know that yellow ball in space.
*
You said the oceans heat the Earth. Now you're saying the Sun heats the Earth by heating the oceans.

That's a pretty big difference.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 3, 2016)

Hey gents........can I get you guys to call a truce on the Proton Wars? I mean.....c'mon now!! And really...........who cares......its all about the winning.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 3, 2016)

The AGW contingent recently big on threads in here identifying hurricanes and typhoons getting out of control due to global warming...........

A complete and total crock of shit.

But don't take my word for it.........take a gander into this link and check out the history of Typhoons over the *centuries!! *Big......deadly........destructive as hell. Part of our climate........always have been............always will be.


Bhola Cyclone, Bangladesh 1970 (Nov 12) Bay of Bengal 300,000 - 500,000


----------



## jc456 (Jun 3, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


ok frances


----------



## jc456 (Jun 3, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey gents........can I get you guys to call a truce on the Proton Wars? I mean.....c'mon now!! And really...........who cares......its all about the winning.


He won't let it ride that I disagree with his CO2 nonsense.  Again, nonsense he can't validate.  He can't.  His belief system is what the warmers are arguing for.  It is the only conclusion that can be drawn based on his belief.  Since this is a skeptic's winning forum, I'm addressing the winning process by presenting CO2 as what it actually is which is a cooling gas.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 3, 2016)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Hey gents........can I get you guys to call a truce on the Proton Wars? I mean.....c'mon now!! And really...........who cares......its all about the winning.
> ...



*I'm addressing the winning process by presenting CO2 as what it actually is which is a cooling gas.
*
Ohhhh......tell me more!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 3, 2016)

Ahhh.............who cares.

Its a *trace gas* s0ns, that we know for 100% sure!!!!!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 4, 2016)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Hey gents........can I get you guys to call a truce on the Proton Wars? I mean.....c'mon now!! And really...........who cares......its all about the winning.
> ...



I find it funny that they think 400 molecules in a patch of 1,000,000,000 molecules will warm said molecules.  Thermal dynamics of it says no. The masses are so greatly different the small trace one, is incapable of affecting the large one, because the smaller one can not warm the other. It simply can not generate enough heat transfer. CO2 is incapable of warming itself so it has noting to offer.

They can scream all day about photon power and Black Body Radiation but the shear mass is simply not in their favor.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 4, 2016)

Was thinking today how stoopid these computer models are.......and the k00ks talk about it about 4 billion times a week in here. As if "computer models" were any more accurate than Mamooth throwing darts at his cat in a drunken stupor in the dark of night..............


[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/erika-aug25-ens.gif.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## RollingThunder (Jun 4, 2016)

Oh, kookpuke, your keeping this braindead bogus delusional thread of yours alive for so long by posting un-ending bullshit and infantile emojis is only "_more_ _proof_" of what an insane retarded troll you are.

Too bad you're too mentally incapable and incompetent and generally screwed up to comprehend that.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 5, 2016)

More AGW k00k losing............and how hard did I laugh when I say THIS >>>

*About 94% of cars will still be powered by fossil fuels in 2040, report says


About 94% of cars will still be powered by fossil fuels in 2040, report says


*
So much winning!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 5, 2016)

*Just short of 5,000 posts!!!*

yuk..............yuk.............

*Just short of 500 pages!!*

yuk.........yuk............

*And about 4 billion "views"




*


----------



## RollingThunder (Jun 5, 2016)

RollingThunder said:


> Oh, kookpuke, your keeping this braindead bogus delusional thread of yours alive for so long by posting un-ending bullshit and infantile emojis is only "_more_ _proof_" of what an insane retarded troll you are.
> 
> Too bad you're too mentally incapable and incompetent and generally screwed up to comprehend that.





skookerasbil said:


> More AGW k00k losing............and how hard did I laugh when I say THIS >>>
> 
> *About 94% of cars will still be powered by fossil fuels in 2040, report says
> 
> ...


And  ol' kookpuke kindly provides still "_more proof_" of what an insane retarded troll he truly is.

And far as his braindead claims....well, still a lot of whining, maybe, but kookpuke lost the genetic lottery the day he was born.

From his bogus-source article written by stooges for a doomed industry....

*"....According to Organization Of Petroleum Exporting Countries (OPEC), 94% of the global car fleet will still run on fossil fuels in the year 2040."*

Always good to check our the sources of the fraudulent junk posted by a hard-core troll like kookpuke.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 5, 2016)

Car (Electrification) Trouble? GM Says Demand For Electric Cars Has Not Met Projections


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 5, 2016)

Green-Car Decline: Combined Hybrid, Electric Sales Started Falling Last June


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 5, 2016)

And in tomorrows news.............   


Electric car sales forecasts 'wildly optimistic'


Where's that comeback????????  [URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/ExplodingHead.gif.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## RollingThunder (Jun 5, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> *Just short of 5,000 posts!!!*
> 
> yuk..............yuk.............
> 
> ...




And, after all that wasted effort, you are still a loser and a crackpot retard, kookpuke!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 5, 2016)

More AGW k00k losing................

Paris turns out to be a dud.............

Six Months after Paris Accord, We’re Losing the Climate-Change Battle


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 6, 2016)

Alarmists ALWAYS talk about how renewable energy, particularly solar energy, is now cheap.

But the obfuscate at every turn = 

Renewables are not even in the same ballpark as fossil fuels in terms of costs...........which explains the exceedingly low growth over two decades >>>

The Hidden Costs of Wind Power - IER


Longanecker: Renewable energy carries hidden costs


Renewable Energy's Hidden Costs



Only dupes the uninformed..............


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 7, 2016)

*Oooooooooooooooops!!


The costs of carbon cuts? 'Mass starvation, poverty and strife': Scientist*


----------



## jc456 (Jun 8, 2016)

RollingThunder said:


> Oh, kookpuke, your keeping this braindead bogus delusional thread of yours alive for so long by posting un-ending bullshit and infantile emojis is only "_more_ _proof_" of what an insane retarded troll you are.
> 
> Too bad you're too mentally incapable and incompetent and generally screwed up to comprehend that.


he's the OP so how is it he's a troll?


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 8, 2016)

Hey JC.....how are temps out by you? Here in New York tonight, you cant be out without a heavy hoodie..........under 50 degree's with a cold breeze. This is getting stoopid..........in recent years, it stays chilly well into June. I don't get it.......these fuckers keep promising this warming and summers keep getting shorter and shorter. Frankly, it sucks.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 8, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC.....how are temps out by you? Here in New York tonight, you cant be out without a heavy hoodie..........under 50 degree's with a cold breeze. This is getting stoopid..........in recent years, it stays chilly well into June. I don't get it.......these fuckers keep promising this warming and summers keep getting shorter and shorter. Frankly, it sucks.



It's chilly.
Imagine how cold it would be without back-radiation!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 9, 2016)

Todd........this is stoopid.........in southern New York this morning, it feels like mid-October. Im not kidding......Im sitting outside with my coffee in a lined hooded sweatshirt. Opened all the windows last night and there was a very cool crisp breeze. We are heading into mid-June....you would expect this in the Pocono Mountains but not Long Island. This is the third or fourth straight year of this shit but its now getting deeper into the summer we are seeing this.

wtf???


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 9, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> Todd........this is stoopid.........in southern New York this morning, it feels like mid-October. Im not kidding......Im sitting outside with my coffee in a lined hooded sweatshirt. Opened all the windows last night and there was a very cool crisp breeze. We are heading into mid-June....you would expect this in the Pocono Mountains but not Long Island. This is the third or fourth straight year of this shit but its now getting deeper into the summer we are seeing this.
> 
> wtf???


Your going to see this pattern sustain throughout summer. There will be brief times of warmth like the one coming with the high pressure, currently in the nations mid section, three or four times this year but that should be the extent of your regions warmth spikes.  Early winter onset will be the name of the game this year as the polar jet has yet to reduce in size and is about 5 weeks late in reduction with the driving polar lows dropping in pressure (means they are strengthening).  Even Ice melt has slowed massively in the arctic as the oceans have gone cold and circulations slowed again.

The Northern hemisphere is now in a cooling phase and will be now for about thirty to fifty years.






ANd the ENSO has gone negative sitting at -0.5 now. And its only the first week of June.  The La Niña is coming much faster than originally expected.   Its going to be real interesting...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 9, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> Todd........this is stoopid.........in southern New York this morning, it feels like mid-October. Im not kidding......Im sitting outside with my coffee in a lined hooded sweatshirt. Opened all the windows last night and there was a very cool crisp breeze. We are heading into mid-June....you would expect this in the Pocono Mountains but not Long Island. This is the third or fourth straight year of this shit but its now getting deeper into the summer we are seeing this.
> 
> wtf???



Yep, chilly in Chicago too.
Doesn't agree with the atmosphere absorbing, never radiating "theory".


----------



## jc456 (Jun 10, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC.....how are temps out by you? Here in New York tonight, you cant be out without a heavy hoodie..........under 50 degree's with a cold breeze. This is getting stoopid..........in recent years, it stays chilly well into June. I don't get it.......these fuckers keep promising this warming and summers keep getting shorter and shorter. Frankly, it sucks.


it was 48 degrees Wednesday night.


----------



## jc456 (Jun 10, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Todd........this is stoopid.........in southern New York this morning, it feels like mid-October. Im not kidding......Im sitting outside with my coffee in a lined hooded sweatshirt. Opened all the windows last night and there was a very cool crisp breeze. We are heading into mid-June....you would expect this in the Pocono Mountains but not Long Island. This is the third or fourth straight year of this shit but its now getting deeper into the summer we are seeing this.
> ...


sure it is, it's doing exactly what I stated cooling the surface.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 10, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



What is cooling the surface? How?


----------



## jc456 (Jun 10, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Yeah, what is?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 10, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



You made the claim , explain.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 10, 2016)

Guys........really?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 10, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> Guys........really?



Yes, she really doesn't understand the science.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 11, 2016)

Friday Funny: Study claiming psychotic traits linked to conservatism gets reversed–finds liberalism more likely to have those traits

I always knew they were FITH (Fucked In The Head). they don't have even one lick of common sense and they always twist their own short comings on others...


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 11, 2016)

Billy_Bob said:


> Friday Funny: Study claiming psychotic traits linked to conservatism gets reversed–finds liberalism more likely to have those traits
> 
> I always knew they were FITH (Fucked In The Head). they don't have even one lick of common sense and they always twist their own short comings on others...




Saw that........duh.......knew that for the last 40 years.

As Ive said in the past.......its not intellect. Its thought processing. Big difference. Some of the points these guys make just don't conform with any level of reasoned judgment. That's called thought process disorder............when I say "inability to connect the dots" that's what I mean. Unlike cognitive processing, it is treatable with a pharmacological aid........on most cases.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 11, 2016)

Ask me how hard I laughed when I saw this in *REALCLEARPOLITICS *today?

World Sets Record For Fossil Fuel Consumption


Ooooooopsie.


Whos not winning?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 12, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> Ask me how hard I laughed when I saw this in *REALCLEARPOLITICS *today?
> 
> World Sets Record For Fossil Fuel Consumption
> 
> ...


Did you notice communist controlled countries don't give a rats ass about CO2 production?  Only non-Communist countries are being ravaged by left wit enviro Marxists to kill their means of production. We have a whole bunch of useful idiots here that will help them with their lies and deceptions.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 12, 2016)

Dr Tim Ball has an excellent essay on WUWT today. Shows basic meteorological theroy and shows why cooling is the real driver of storms.  AGW got it all bass ackwards... 

The Hyping of Anthropogenic Global Warming (AGW) Required Weather Myths


----------



## jc456 (Jun 12, 2016)

Billy_Bob said:


> Dr Tim Ball has an excellent essay on WUWT today. Shows basic meteorological theroy and shows why cooling is the real driver of storms.  AGW got it all bass ackwards...
> 
> The Hyping of Anthropogenic Global Warming (AGW) Required Weather Myths


Every storm is ahead of a cold front, every one. Cold hits heat and bingo! Oh, and that's a pressure system, work!!!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 16, 2016)

Billy_Bob said:


> Dr Tim Ball has an excellent essay on WUWT today. Shows basic meteorological theroy and shows why cooling is the real driver of storms.  AGW got it all bass ackwards...
> 
> The Hyping of Anthropogenic Global Warming (AGW) Required Weather Myths





Dang good find Billy........a couple of dumbasses in here are always pushing this extreme weather link to warming. lol....been completely discredited by the federal government!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 18, 2016)

more AGW nutter losing..............

GOP AGs warn Dems that if climate skeptics can be prosecuted for ‘fraud,’ so can alarmists


Compared to about 7 or 8 years ago, alarmists really taking the big knobby cucumber lately.........and often.


Who's not winning?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 18, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> more AGW nutter losing..............
> 
> GOP AGs warn Dems that if climate skeptics can be prosecuted for ‘fraud,’ so can alarmists
> 
> ...


From the Letter;

"First, this fraud investigation targets only “fossil fuel companies” and only statements minimizing climate change risks. 4 If it is possible to minimize the risks of climate change, then the same goes for exaggeration. *If minimization is fraud, exaggeration is fraud. "

Source*

Damn.... Time to demand the data and code by subpoena and start prosecuting these alarmist drones..


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 22, 2016)

Shale ftmfw s0ns!!!

With oil price near $50, resilient U.S. shale producers eye new chapter

Compare it to solar!!!


----------



## Abishai100 (Jun 23, 2016)

*Disposable Cameras for the Kids: Photo-Propaganda*

Purchase a single-use disposable Kodak/Polaroid land or underwater camera for your child this summer and take them to see Victoria Dam in Australia or Dorney Park & Wildwater Kingdom in the USA.  Let them use their handy-dandy single-use disposable camera to take pictures and feel more 'in-tune with Earth.'


*Best Disposable Underwater Cameras (Reviews)*

*Hydro-Man's Dam Mission (My Comic Vine Fan-Fic!)*


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 24, 2016)

Abishai100 said:


> *Disposable Cameras for the Kids: Photo-Propaganda*
> 
> Purchase a single-use disposable Kodak/Polaroid land or underwater camera for your child this summer and take them to see Victoria Dam in Australia or Dorney Park & Wildwater Kingdom in the USA.  Let them use their handy-dandy single-use disposable camera to take pictures and feel more 'in-tune with Earth.'
> 
> ...




LMAO.........

How much do we laugh our asses off in here at the expense of the AGW k00ks??


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 26, 2016)

New England retires coal.......and is looking at energy supply shortages in the next couple of years!!! Germans found out the same thing the hard way a few years back and are now building 20 new coal plants!!! Im laughing......stooped fuckers are going to be sitting in the dark occasionally and saying, "WTF?"

duh

As coal and nuclear plant retirements increase, New England looks to alternatives to fill void


And no worries.......a few years from now, as New Englanders start seeing their electric bills soaring ( just like in Germany ).....they'll demand something be done about it which of course means a return to coal. The dolt pols who pushed renewables to get elected will then be long gone........laughing their collective asses off by the way!!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 26, 2016)

Autumn wind patterns return to the northern hemisphere..

No surprise to many of us who watch and forecast the weather patterns around the US, historical patterns repeat themselves. Many of my fellow forecasters, some in the Boulder Atmospherics Lab are now forced to acknowledge the upper level wind change as we have seen Santana winds on and off for over four weeks now.

This last week we have seen near freezing temperatures in the valleys of most of the Rocky Mountain ranges as the upper atmosphere continues to cool. Polar Region lows are growing and strengthening, the polar jet is enlarging and strengthening.

All indicators indicate that were going to have a very short lived summer. Current drying trends are 45-60 days early as are the wind pattern shifts.. Cooling of the northern hemisphere continues...


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 27, 2016)

Hey Billy.........JC.........I damn near peed my pants when I saw this today in REALCLEARPOLITICS..........

Brexit Is Also A Repudiation Of EU Global Warming Mandates



mOaR agw K00K LOSING.............


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 29, 2016)

More skeptic winning!!!!!!!!!!

Climate Denial Finally Pays Off


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 29, 2016)

About 94% of cars will still be powered by fossil fuels in 2040, report says

About 94% of cars will still be powered by fossil fuels in 2040, report says


Ooooooooooooooooooooops!!!


Who's not winning?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 2, 2016)

So much for the alarmist hopes of a step increase in global temperature with the last El Niño..  This is a spectacular drop in GAT...







Spectacular Drop In Global Average Satellite Temperatures

The hits just keep on coming... We are now below what many consider to be the next logical step 'up' increase they were hoping for and there are no signs that the cooling is slowing, it is accelerating by all measures..


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 2, 2016)

Billy_Bob said:


> So much for the alarmist hopes of a step increase in global temperature with the last El Niño..  This is a spectacular drop in GAT...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




nobody cares about .3 degrees s0ns!!!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 4, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > So much for the alarmist hopes of a step increase in global temperature with the last El Niño..  This is a spectacular drop in GAT...
> ...



0.3 deg C in ONE MONTH!  not over the span of three decades... or even three months..  I give you that its the down side of a warm ocean phase, but the other indicators, the jets stream and polar lows intensifying are the tattletale signs of what is coming...  and it isn't warming...


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 4, 2016)

Bob Tisdale has wonderful piece over at WUWT and many from BEST are commenting on it. He has compared models to PAST showing their fiddling that has occurred.  there is no predictive part to them.






HE shows how the rise is very, very, small when reality and unaltered data is used, just 0.073 deg C / decade. This is just 1/5th of the warming that CO2 alone should be causing.

Several of the commentators are from the Berkeley Earth Science Team and they appear to concur with Bob's findings...  ??Admission that their adjustments are unreliable and unneeded. ??  Its a real eye opener..

source

TO make matters worse for alarmists, Hansen and Company have put out a new model showing the potential cooling in these models in another article....


Are Scientists Preparing for a FlipFlop Back to Global Cooling Predictions?






They are now hedging their bets and trying to minimize the damage of a cooling world on their agenda... Other planets in our solar system are now cooling, and we will not be far behind.

The alarmists are scrambling to remain relevant and keep their funding alive...


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 4, 2016)

Looks like the Aurora Borialis will be seen very brightly above the poles tonight...  Geomagnetic waves are now hitting the polar regions with some force...  One good X class flare and it will light up brightly... 

My niece in AK has been watching the lights for three nights already...

But everything else is flat line or negative....


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 4, 2016)

Great stuff Billy.........in fact, looks like good chance for abrupt cooling..............

North Atlantic ocean circulation and abrupt climate change during the last glaciation | Science

So says the former Director of NASA!!!!!!!

These bozo's........putting this warming out there as science. What a crock.........


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 4, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> Great stuff Billy.........in fact, looks like good chance for abrupt cooling..............
> 
> North Atlantic ocean circulation and abrupt climate change during the last glaciation | Science
> 
> ...



Hansen has now covered the whole spectrum of possible events... [Proving he doesn't know what the hell is going to happen..]  This is called hedging your bets.. no matter what happens you can claim you were right...


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 4, 2016)

Australian elections forced by the enviro- wacko left wing idiot who took over from Tony Abbot have resulted in the enviro wackos being kicked out of office...  Whoosh... setting up up a return to office by Abbott when the change occurs latter this year.

Talk of killing all UN  climate payments, a hard look at the real science to see if Parliament has been misled, and placing all green power on equal footing by removing all subsides and forced  mandates to use them ....

Looks like the plan to place enviro wackos in charge backfired on the alarmists... Veto wont stop the changes coming from the new senate....

Green Panic: “Deniers” may hold the Balance of Power in the Aussie Senate


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 4, 2016)

Looks to me like the Aussies have spoken and kicked out the PC and Enviro-Marxists...all in one fail swoop.. IN an election the new priminister forced in an effort to put in place his own cronies...  The people said NO!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 5, 2016)

Billy_Bob said:


> Australian elections forced by the enviro- wacko left wing idiot who took over from Tony Abbot have resulted in the enviro wackos being kicked out of office...  Whoosh... setting up up a return to office by Abbott when the change occurs latter this year.
> 
> Talk of killing all UN  climate payments, a hard look at the real science to see if Parliament has been misled, and placing all green power on equal footing by removing all subsides and forced  mandates to use them ....
> 
> ...




Skeptics winning all over the planet.........because, like in Germany for example, they pols promised all the wonders of renewable energy..........which the people loved and embraced...........until the started getting their electric bills!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 5, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Australian elections forced by the enviro- wacko left wing idiot who took over from Tony Abbot have resulted in the enviro wackos being kicked out of office...  Whoosh... setting up up a return to office by Abbott when the change occurs latter this year.
> ...


This morning there is also talk of restoring the gun rights of the people too... this is gonna sting the Marxists down under.... THe OWG crowd will not be pleased that the public is again armed..


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 5, 2016)

Fuck the Aussies..........nobody cares about them anyway!! They are instructive for one thing: To show America how progressive policies end up imploding!!

Hey Billy............JC.............check it out. Looks like the alarmist scientists are getting frustrated that nobody is listening to them..........

Top U.S. Science Organizations Hammer Congress on Climate Change—Again


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 5, 2016)

Skeptics throwing the hammer down on the myth of sudden extreme weather due to climate change >>

Severe weather chronology........goes back a long, long, long, long way s0ns!!! The way the AGW k00ks portray it, one would t hink catastrophic flooding and drought is some new thing.

Until you take a gander at *THIS >>>*

Chronology of Extreme Weather (1900-1950)


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 6, 2016)

Like Ive been saying...........for Election 2016, nobody is caring about climate change.........

Climate change: the missing issue of the 2016 campaign


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 6, 2016)

LOL...

RICO 20 now getting a dose of their own medicine... Congress threatens compulsory process (Warrants, Subpoena, and Contempt of Congress) if they fail to produce all evidence and emails of the groups activities..

Uh, oh. Committee Ramps Up Investigation, Threatens Use of Compulsory Process Against Members of #RICO20 

Popcorn futures just went through the roof...


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 6, 2016)

Hey Billy.............roflmao.............. snow in the Rockies this weekend!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 6, 2016)

Billy_Bob said:


> LOL...
> 
> RICO 20 now getting a dose of their own medicine... Congress threatens compulsory process (Warrants, Subpoena, and Contempt of Congress) if they fail to produce all evidence and emails of the groups activities..
> 
> ...




munch.........munch.............


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 6, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey Billy.............roflmao.............. snow in the Rockies this weekend!!




Yes SIr!  Snow above 10,000 feet..  

The Polar Jet has dropped below 60 Long a good 50 days early..  The monsoon flows are already here... Not looking for real hot days the rest of the summer..  Its going to be interesting..


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 6, 2016)

Billy_Bob said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Billy.............roflmao.............. snow in the Rockies this weekend!!
> ...





Billy........today on Long Island it got to 95 or so.........same will go for tomorrow and Friday. People are freaking out but back in the 80's and 90's, we would always see 2 or 3 4 day periods of 100+ temps. Not anymore.......in fact, this is the first time in the 90s for us. Also bizarre. Last 3 summers, temps stay in the low 80's most of the summer.........odd as hell. Something is up......and its not the temperature. In June, had a few days where I was planning on taking kids to the beach but it was too cool. If it is 80 where I am it is only 70 at the shore........throw in a breeze and you are freezing your balls off, so no can go.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 6, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



The earth has entered a cooling phase. and its going to be abrupt.  Hang on as this winter will most likely freeze over the great lakes this year.  The patterns are already forming.  The Polar regions are already near zero melt today... Its only the 10th of July...


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 7, 2016)

Billy_Bob said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...





Billy.......this whole concept of "global energy imbalances" is starting to gain momentum in the science community and sure as hell does explain these area's of the world that are cooling ( like in my region where we freeze our asses off 9 months out of the years recently ). It scud missiles the whole dynamic the k00ks cant explain.

Found this gem this morning...............

The extreme weather hoax is losing >>> ‘Extreme Weather Events’: Another Alarmist Myth  .......there were more extreme weather events in the first part of the 20th century then the second!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 7, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



Was watching ABC this morning and the dam fools are using "feels like" rather than real temperatures, which are about 10 deg below normal for the time of year.. They are using the heat index in place of real temperatures in an effort to keep the AGW lie alive... deceitful little FKers

Many don't know what the difference is but take it as gospel... Using feelings rather than facts to drive their bullshit!


----------



## jc456 (Jul 7, 2016)

Billy_Bob said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


I saw the same thing on ABC this morning.  Temperature index rather than temperatures.  Funny as hell.  I tell my wife all the time the tricks these fools use.  Just another one of them.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 7, 2016)

More on this Billy........fascinating >> Earth’s Energy Imbalance

Found out the concept gained in popularity around 2005 and is now the cornerstone of Judith Curry's push towards looking at climate change as a multi-cause chain of events. Well...........f'ing duh!!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 7, 2016)

HEY!!!!  We passed 5,000 posts.......WHOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## jc456 (Jul 8, 2016)

And still no experimental evidence that CO2 can do anything to temperature as claimed.  Zip in 5000 posts. Sea level hasn't risen and Gaum is still upright.  Yep, that AGW stuff is nasty.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 8, 2016)

jc456 said:


> And still no experimental evidence that CO2 can do anything to temperature as claimed.  Zip in 5000 posts. Sea level hasn't risen and Gaum is still upright.  Yep, that AGW stuff is nasty.


*
And still no experimental evidence that CO2 can do anything to temperature as claimed.*

Except absorb heat and leave the atmosphere. DERP!


----------



## jc456 (Jul 8, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > And still no experimental evidence that CO2 can do anything to temperature as claimed.  Zip in 5000 posts. Sea level hasn't risen and Gaum is still upright.  Yep, that AGW stuff is nasty.
> ...


it doesn't heat it up cause no one can prove it!!!!!!  derp back at you

BTW, post up that experiment that shows CO2 warming up something.  anything, I give a shit.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 8, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



*it doesn't heat it up*

The Sun doesn't heat up the Earth? Why not?


----------



## jc456 (Jul 8, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


not what I said mr. liar, not what I said, wow you can't read that big CO2 word there can you.  Funny though.  You should go take some basic language classes somewhere derp


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 8, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



*not what I said mr. liar*

When you say, "it...it...it", with no clear reference to what you're talking about, it makes me think English isn't your first language.

*wow you can't read that big CO2 word there can you.* 

Are you trying to say "CO2 doesn't heat up the Earth"?
If so, say that, so I don't have to mock your poor English skills.

Please, mocking your poor understanding of science is exhausting enough.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 8, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


I did, CO2 doesn't heat up the earth. I've asked and I've asked and still today, no one can show that CO2 heats up the earth.  I've asked you directly and you bow out.

BTW, I have in fact stated that CO2 cools the earth, but hey you have no memory skills so you don't remember those discussions.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 8, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Does CO2 heat up?


----------



## jc456 (Jul 8, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


you mean does it absorb, yep.

So does it heat up?  show us the experiment with a temperature reading.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 8, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



*BTW, I have in fact stated that CO2 cools the earth*

Yes you did. Your fantasy explanation was funny.

Is it still your position that CO2 absorbs energy but never radiates?

*I've asked and I've asked and still today, no one can show that CO2 heats up the earth.*

CO2 slows the escape of IR into space.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 8, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



*So does it heat up?*

Yes. When matter absorbs energy, it heats up.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 8, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


*When you say, "it...it...it", with no clear reference to what you're talking about, it makes me think English isn't your first language.*

BTW, the way english works, my original reference was CO2, nothing else. You even reference it in your first reply, or were you referencing the sun in your reply to me?    So when I write 'it' the reference is therefore for CO2.  No where in my post did I type the word Sun.  And yet, you were able to pull sun, from where, I don't know since there is no reference of it anywhere.

Hmmmmmm, seems it is you who lacks the language skills.

But I get it, you think you're a funny guy, and fail everyday at being the funny guy.  I wouldn't want to use the word 'it' there cause you probably wouldn't be able to follow what the reference was for.  LOL


----------



## jc456 (Jul 8, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Does CO2 get warmer than it's surrounding?


----------



## jc456 (Jul 8, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


*Is it still your position that CO2 absorbs energy but never radiates?*

I don't know since no one can show it does.  So I leave it open.  It's why I have asked for the evidence, and all I get is a mathematical equation and a statement that says all matter above 0 radiates.  But there are conditions to how matter radiates, and in that I need evidence that shows that when CO2 absorbs it makes it surrounding hotter than what it absorbed.  Simple eh?  yet, there isn't one experiment from any warmer or you.

*CO2 slows the escape of IR into space*

Again, no evidence to support that, zip. Just post up the experiment that shows that happens and I'm all good.

One more thing, how do you know that the atmospheric CO2 isn't absorbing incoming IR from the sun, or are you going to say there isn't any?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 8, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



I don't know. How would you tell if it did or it didn't?
Since it absorbs and radiates, constantly, it could be both warmer and then cooler, if
you could actually measure the temperature of a single molecule, which, of course, you can't.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 8, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


CO2 is a gas and experiments are doable.  In fact, I posted one such and it showed the air in the container got cooler.  hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 8, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Is it still your position that CO2 absorbs energy but never radiates?*

I don't know since no one can show it does.
*
You claimed it absorbs and never radiates, but now you claim no one can show that?

If that's the case, why did you make that claim?

*It's why I have asked for the evidence, and all I get is a mathematical equation and a statement that says all matter above 0 radiates.* 

Well, some evidence is the measurement of downward IR at night, when the Sun can't be the source.
The mathematical equation which hasn't been refuted and the fact that all matter above 0K does radiate.

*But there are conditions to how matter radiates*

Besides a temperature above 0K, what other conditions do you feel apply?

*and in that I need evidence that shows that when CO2 absorbs it makes it surrounding hotter than what it absorbed.* 

Hotter than what it absorbed? It absorbed energy. Another muddled statement by you.

CO2 slows the escape of IR into space

*Again, no evidence to support that, zip
*
If a photon is absorbed in the atmosphere, instead of escaping, immediately, that is slower.
What more evidence do you need?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 8, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



*CO2 is a gas and experiments are doable*

Yes, to both.

*In fact, I posted one such and it showed the air in the container got cooler.* 

I don't remember what you're talking about. Refresh my memory.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 8, 2016)

CO2


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 8, 2016)

jc456 said:


> CO2



Thanks.

So in a poorly constructed, poorly measured experiment, a bottle with more CO2, not pure CO2,
looks a bit cooler. What is that supposed to tell us about CO2 in the atmosphere slowing the escape of IR into space?

I did especially like this part of your link......

_Any substance which is above 0 K will emit IR. A substance which emits IR must also absorb IR.
_
Do you have a link that supports your "CO2 absorbs and never emits IR", or will all your links refute your claims?


----------



## jc456 (Jul 8, 2016)

*If that's the case, why did you make that claim?*

because I can?

*Well, some evidence is the measurement of downward IR at night, when the Sun can't be the source.*

doesn't mean it's back radiation.  Why can't it be incoming IR absorbed and radiated?

Why is a desert so cold at night?

*Besides a temperature above 0K, what other conditions do you feel apply?*

the actual temperature

*CO2 slows the escape of IR into space*

you can't prove that at all, so you have no evidence, so it's you just making a statement like me.

*If a photon is absorbed in the atmosphere, instead of escaping, immediately, that is slower.
What more evidence do you need?*

In your scenario, isn't it re-emitted? how fast do you think that is?   so not sure the slow down, it is all done very quickly


----------



## jc456 (Jul 8, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > CO2
> ...


*So in a poorly constructed, poorly measured experiment, a bottle with more CO2, not pure CO2,
looks a bit cooler*

So plus one experiment jc, zip todd.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 8, 2016)

jc456 said:


> *If that's the case, why did you make that claim?*
> 
> because I can?
> 
> ...



*doesn't mean it's back radiation.  Why can't it be incoming IR absorbed and radiated?*

Incoming solar radiation absorbed and radiated by what? Still working its way down hours after the Sun sets?
*
Why is a desert so cold at night?*

Less, but not zero, back radiation.

Besides a temperature above 0K, what other conditions do you feel apply?

*temperature
*
That's the only condition.

*In your scenario, isn't it re-emitted?*

In reality, it is re-emitted. You feel it isn't.

*how fast do you think that is?* 

Pretty fast.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 8, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Yes, you posted one experiment.
So why is the bottle with more CO2 supposedly cooler?
What is that supposed to tell us about CO2 in the atmosphere slowing the escape of IR into space?


----------



## jc456 (Jul 8, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > *If that's the case, why did you make that claim?*
> ...


*Incoming solar radiation absorbed and radiated by what? Still working its way down hours after the Sun sets?*

so you don't think incoming IR is absorbed?

*Less, but not zero, back radiation.*

why, CO2 is equally in the atmosphere?


----------



## jc456 (Jul 8, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


*Yes, you posted one experiment.*

Yep, and you still zip.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 8, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


*
so you don't think incoming IR is absorbed?*

I do. It is.

Less, but not zero, back radiation.

*why, CO2 is equally in the atmosphere?*

CO2 isn't the only source of back radiation.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 8, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



*doesn't mean it's back radiation. Why can't it be incoming IR absorbed and radiated?
*
Incoming solar radiation absorbed and radiated by what?


----------



## jc456 (Jul 8, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


*Incoming solar radiation absorbed and radiated by what?*

the gases in the atmosphere.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 8, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Gases in the atmosphere are absorbing and re-reradiating energy. Good to know.

And they're slowing the incoming solar radiation?


----------



## jc456 (Jul 8, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


yep, it's what makes earth different than the moon.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 8, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Yep, back radiation makes the Earth different.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 8, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


atmosphere gases make the earth different, yep


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 8, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Yep. The atmosphere slows the escape of IR into space.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 8, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


funny no proof still.  can't back up your statement can you?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 8, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



*funny no proof still.*

Funny, you just admitted it.

Incoming solar radiation absorbed and radiated by what?*

 the gases in the atmosphere.*

^
Right there.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 8, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


I admit that the earth is heated via sunlight radiation both reaching the surface as UV rays and IR from gases in the atmosphere from the incoming IR.  I am still waiting on the slowing down of outgoing IR evidence.  Still waiting


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 8, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



*and IR from gases in the atmosphere from the incoming IR.* 

Gases in the atmosphere absorbing and re-radiating IR? Are you sure?
*
I am still waiting on the slowing down of outgoing IR evidence.*

I told you, night time measurement of downward IR is more proof of the slowed exit of IR.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 8, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


*I told you, night time measurement of downward IR is more proof of the slowed exit of IR*

Dude I use deserts to debunk that myth.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 8, 2016)

*Gases in the atmosphere absorbing and re-radiating IR? Are you sure?*

The gases mix with H2O and the convection and conduction process


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 8, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



No downward IR in the desert? Can you prove it?


----------



## jc456 (Jul 8, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


can you prove downward IR is there? going a little progressive now eh, asking me to prove something isn't there and you haven't proven it is.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 8, 2016)

jc456 said:


> *Gases in the atmosphere absorbing and re-radiating IR? Are you sure?*
> 
> The gases mix with H2O and the convection and conduction process



*The gases mix with H2O and the convection and conduction process*

I'll take, "What are things that don't have anything to do with radiation?" for $500 Alex.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 8, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > *Gases in the atmosphere absorbing and re-radiating IR? Are you sure?*
> ...


so can you feel the atmosphere?  just curious if you think you do or not.

When you're in a room is there CO2 present?  is it touching you?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 8, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



*can you prove downward IR is there?*

Yes.

Can you prove that deserts "debunk the myth of slowed exit of IR"?
*
going a little progressive now eh, asking me to prove something isn't there*

It isn't progressive to ask you to show a reading from an IR meter to prove your claim.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 8, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



*so can you feel the atmosphere?*

Yes, I feel the atmosphere every day.
What does that have to do with your confusion about radiation?

*When you're in a room is there CO2 present?  is it touching you?*

Yes. Yes.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 8, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


*Can you prove that deserts "debunk the myth of slowed exit of IR"?*
yes, cause it is mostly colder than anywhere else on the planet at night other than the poles.  Why is that?

and since deserts debunk your evidence of *downward IR at night, *can you prove downward IR is there?

I know it's a rhetorical question since I already know you can't.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 8, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



*yes, cause it is mostly colder than anywhere else on the planet at night other than the poles. Why is that*

Because the most important greenhouse gas, water vapor, is much less common over a desert.
That results in less downward IR.

*and since deserts debunk your evidence of downward IR at night
*
And since they don't disprove downward IR, what are you talking about?


----------



## jc456 (Jul 8, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


so you feel heat or cold, heat is not radiation so you have no evidence of anything.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 8, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


*Because the most important greenhouse gas, water vapor, is much less common over a desert.
That results in less downward IR.*
Or not!

*And since they don't disprove downward IR, what are you talking about*?

You can't prove downward IR at all.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 8, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


*
so you feel heat
*
Yes, I can feel IR. Can't you?
*
heat is not radiation *

Why do you feel that?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 8, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



*Or not!*

Link?

*You can't prove downward IR at all.*






Sensible Heat, Latent Heat and Radiation


----------



## jc456 (Jul 8, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


nope I feel heat from the atmosphere that absorbed bands of the suns rays.

Again, you can't prove the IR

BTW, when I get an X ray I don't feel those rays either.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 8, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...




*nope I feel heat from the atmosphere that absorbed bands of the suns rays.*

If the atmosphere absorbed it, how can you feel it?


----------



## jc456 (Jul 8, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


*Link?*

Exactly I've been waiting three years.  got one?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 8, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Besides the one I just gave you measuring downward IR? LOL!

Let me know when you find one that shows none.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 8, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


cause the wind blows and the gases mix with the water vapor and we get an atmosphere warmed by the sun and I feel it.  I can touch the ground and feel the heat at a beach and on asphalt. yep i can feel heat.  The steering wheel on my car gets hot and the atmosphere in the car gets hot and when i open the car door, the heat escapes a bit, I can feel it.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 8, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


just exactly what do you think that proves?  It only suggest something, not tested.  Let's see the experiment.  The one piece of science that is supposed to be done to present evidence of something.  Any day.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 8, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


the volume of it.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 8, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



*just exactly what do you think that proves?*

You said there was no proof of downward IR.
That shows you were wrong, again.

*Let's see the experiment*

Or you can see the measurement of the IR.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 8, 2016)

guys........really.......this is getting stoopid now!!

Bottom line is......more and more the science is shifting to the strong possibility of a long cooling period. Heat......radiation.........who cares?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 8, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> guys........really.......this is getting stoopid now!!
> 
> Bottom line is......more and more the science is shifting to the strong possibility of a long cooling period. Heat......radiation.........who cares?



I agree, jc's ignorance of physics is stoopid.
I can't help but point out idiocy when I see it, even from an anti-warmer idiot.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 8, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > guys........really.......this is getting stoopid now!!
> ...


Ahh look at you kiss up


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 9, 2016)

Irrefutable proof of AGW alarmist stoopidity............

If China Is So Committed To Renewable Energy, Why Are So Many New Coal Plants Being Built?


Ive always said.......the problem with these people is they just cant connect the dots...............it really is a matter of a thinking fuck up!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 10, 2016)

More AGW k00ks losing..........    

They're Not Melting: 87% of Himalayan Glaciers Are ‘Stable’


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 14, 2016)

That didn't take  long...

Britain kills the Green Machine and all of its policies/regulations...  Power companies gearing up to restart several coal fired plants to meet England's winter needs.. Brits tired of rolling blackouts and unreliable power...

Britain abolishes the Department of Energy and Climate Change


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 15, 2016)

Australia pulls mothballed Coal Fired Power Plants back on  line as green energy fails.

"The South Australian Government been forced to beg fossil fuel operators to bring mothballed plants back online, to contain wild swings in electricity spot price caused by unstable renewable production, prices which last month peaked at $14,000 / MWh – up from *more normal prices of $100 / MWh* which prevailed before political favouritism towards renewables messed up the market."

WOW.. The green energy lie has taken some massive hits the last few weeks... Exposed and killed dead.. Now the free market is killing its share too...


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 16, 2016)

Billy_Bob said:


> That didn't take  long...
> 
> Britain kills the Green Machine and all of its policies/regulations...  Power companies gearing up to restart several coal fired plants to meet England's winter needs.. Brits tired of rolling blackouts and unreliable power...
> 
> Britain abolishes the Department of Energy and Climate Change




Dang. Billy...............*LAUGH MY BALLS OFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Brilliant find..............more AGW k00k losing.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 17, 2016)

looks like they will have to expand their graph.. -0.67 C anomaly


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 18, 2016)

More knobby cucumbers for the AGW alarmist k00ks >>

India’s Al Gore: US ‘Weapons’ Caused Global Warming


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 24, 2016)

NASA: Global Warming Observations Need a Further 19% UPWARD Adjustment

NASA-GISS going full stupid.... Not even hiding that they are now a political activist organization..


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 24, 2016)

Dang... another major drop in surface temps... The flip into La Niña is getting to be massive and quick.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jul 25, 2016)

Billy_Bob said:


> NASA: Global Warming Observations Need a Further 19% UPWARD Adjustment
> 
> NASA-GISS going full stupid.... Not even hiding that they are now a political activist organization..






> The new study also accounted for two other issues. First, the historical data mix air and water temperatures, whereas model results refer to air temperatures only. This quirk also skews the historical record toward the cool side, because water warms less than air. The final issue is that there was considerably more Arctic sea ice when temperature records began in the 1860s, and early observers recorded air temperatures over nearby land areas for the sea-ice-covered regions. As the ice melted, later observers switched to water temperatures instead. That also pushed down the reported temperature change.



Only folks confusing air temps with water temps are NOAA/NASA with their new "bucket" adjustments that take thermometers back to the 19th century. 

And what's with the "under"reporting because of water at the N. Pole and not ice? Ice would hold the surface temperatures much more constant than open water would anyway..


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 26, 2016)

Equatorial heat is gone and even at depth of 400-700 meters it has cooled by 4-7 deg C in just three months... And this has happened in BOTH oceans... 

As this cold water amount increases and the size of the cold pools in both the northern and southern hemispheres continue to grow the impact of the coming La Niña will grow.  Now looking to be a moderate to sever event...

A 1-2 deg C drop in GAT is now expected by this time next year. So much for the alarmists much desired step increase, Its looking like this will result in  just the opposite, a step decrease.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 26, 2016)

flacaltenn said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > NASA: Global Warming Observations Need a Further 19% UPWARD Adjustment
> ...


Bigger uncertainty equals bigger room to fudge the numbers..


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 26, 2016)

Laughed at dim wits last night denying science that shows AGW is a fraud..  The anti-science crowd sucking up lies from their leaders... Too stupid to understand simple facts..


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 26, 2016)

IDK....call me the asshat but I always cared more about function than form. Nobody knows about the validity of any of these science "theories" anyway..........so why argue? That's the whole point in this forum.........we got nobody who knows dick about what really controls the climate. No degree of any certainty. Anybody who talks about certainty on any of this shit is full of shit.

Being in the field of behavioral psychology, I gotta see shit have clear measurements.........like the epic amount of posts on this thread. Not debatable that it is historic in this forum. We have sattelites and ocean bouys that display data that doesn't correspond...........which means both are suspect at best.

We need some operational definitions around this crap or its nothing but hooey.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 28, 2016)

Inhofe: Kids are “brainwashed” into Worrying About Climate Change

Inhofe hits the nail on the head and shows how the socialists have taken hold of our schools..  time to take them back!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 29, 2016)

more AGW crack head losing..........  http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/03/u...us-climate-change-plan-avoids-carbon-tax.html

No carbon taxes s0ns........very, very good news for regular Americans but very bad news for progressive crack heads!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 30, 2016)

We have now passed, for one month, below the pause trend line which means by Nov the pause will officially resume at 19 years 6 months and the cooling trend, starting in 2005, will resume by February next year.. at 0.1 deg C per century..


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 30, 2016)

Billy_Bob said:


> We have now passed, for one month, below the pause trend line which means by Nov the pause will officially resume at 19 years 6 months and the cooling trend, starting in 2005, will resume by February next year.. at 0.1 deg C per century..




dang Billy............good post.......... The k00ks are getting horribly pwned.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 1, 2016)

left wit fools believe idiots like Obama while missing the true enemies of the US..

Source


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 3, 2016)

What’s the True Cost of Wind Power?


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 6, 2016)

So........why is New York experiencing global cooling since around 2000??

Intellicast - New York City Historic Weather Averages in New York (10025)


[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/waterskiingsanta_1.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## jc456 (Aug 8, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> So........why is New York experiencing global cooling since around 2000??
> 
> Intellicast - New York City Historic Weather Averages in New York (10025)


cause it isn't on the globe?


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 9, 2016)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > So........why is New York experiencing global cooling since around 2000??
> ...





Doesn't matter JC.......nobody is caring about this stuff..............


----------



## polarbear (Aug 10, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


This video by George Carlin sums it up nicely:


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 15, 2016)

lol......more AGW k00k losing...............

Tesla Spontaneously Catches Fire, Burns Down During Test Drive In France | Zero Hedge


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 17, 2016)

Coal futures booming s0ns...............

European coal futures rise to one-year high

Who's not winning?????


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 21, 2016)

The NAO is now cooling at a massive rate and the northern hemisphere is about to take a dive in to cold..  The evidence stacking up shows this winter is going to be one long, cold, hard winter..







Dr Tim Ball has an excellent essay on this ..The North Atlantic: Ground Zero of Global Cooling


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 21, 2016)

Unadjusted global temps have been falling now since 2004.. only the adjusted hyperbole shows warming. Now even their adjustments are to small to stop the cooling trend... The earth is calling the alarmists liars... and they keep on spinning the lie...


----------



## jc456 (Aug 21, 2016)

Billy_Bob said:


> The NAO is now cooling at a massive rate and the northern hemisphere is about to take a dive in to cold..  The evidence stacking up shows this winter is going to be one long, cold, hard winter..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seventy four in Chicago today. August. D'OH


----------



## Abishai100 (Aug 23, 2016)

*Green House*

Green thinking for a green-centric eco-paranoid world, thinking seriously about green-colored fancy clothing.


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 23, 2016)

Abishai100 said:


> *Green House*
> 
> Green thinking for a green-centric eco-paranoid world, thinking seriously about green-colored fancy clothing.
> 
> ...




LMAO......that's about the level of impact the climate crusaders have had on making things green in the world............for the past 25 years I might add.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 27, 2016)

From the Enviro Wacko's department; * BIO FUELS WORSE THAN GASOLINE ON THE ENVIRONMENT!*

A new paper out shows that Bio-fuels are far worse on the environment than gasoline and diesel burning. Not only that but bio-fuels destroy engines are harder to store, and use up vital foods that the world needs. There is no net benefit from bio-fuels just high priced crap placed on the poor that they can not afford.

Inconvenient Study: Biofuels not as ‘green’ as many think – may be worse than Gasoline


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 1, 2016)

On the whole ocean acidification lie............a very interesting read btw..........

Ocean Acidification: Your Chance To Help Kill This Dodgy Scam Once And For All!

What a joke................another junk science concept invented by the purveyors of the global warming hoax.


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 5, 2016)

New Papers Confirm Sea Levels Aren’t Rising Fast Enough — Coastal Land Area Growing, Not Shrinking


Who's not winning???


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 6, 2016)

In the middle of the “hottest year ever” come record wheat harvests


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 6, 2016)

*DOMINATING* the Environmental Forum


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 7, 2016)

Falling Sea Level

lmao.....who looks pretty fucking stoopid now??!!!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 7, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> Falling Sea Level
> 
> lmao.....who looks pretty fucking stoopid now??!!!!


give them fifteen minuets and they will adjust up the data..


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 10, 2016)

Hey Billy.......more AGW k00k losing.........

Coal imports record significant growth

Nobody is caring about the science shit..........


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 13, 2016)

Oooops............... Chinese Scientists Claim: Peak Solar Activity Drove 2015/16 El Niño


More AGW k00k losing.........


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 16, 2016)

Why renewable energy promises are complete bs............

The gap between renewable energy promises and reality


Hey JC......Billy.........check out the losing in this link!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 22, 2016)

Study: Tropical Hotspot ‘Fingerprint’ Of Global Warming Doesn’t Exist In The Real World Data


This is going to leave a mark.. No hot spot....


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 22, 2016)

Funnier still...  USGS is proving Anthony Watts correct and that most of our so called warming is an artifact of land use change and proximity to the HCN stations...

New USGS study shows heat retaining concrete and asphalt have encroached upon US Climate Stations


----------



## jc456 (Sep 23, 2016)

Billy_Bob said:


> Funnier still...  USGS is proving Anthony Watts correct and that most of our so called warming is an artifact of land use change and proximity to the HCN stations...
> 
> New USGS study shows heat retaining concrete and asphalt have encroached upon US Climate Stations


now that, that I can agree with.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 23, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Funnier still...  USGS is proving Anthony Watts correct and that most of our so called warming is an artifact of land use change and proximity to the HCN stations...
> ...



And smart photons....can't forget the smart photons.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 23, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


your educated ones I know.  the ones that heat more than the suns.  let me take a moment here and......................................


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 27, 2016)

Billy......some great links there!! Who knew?!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 28, 2016)

Wonder why renewable energy is growing at a snails pace?

Well......duh...........  The New York Renewables Game: Bait and Switch

Once the public gets wind of this stuff ( like in Germany GETTING THEIR ELECTRIC BILLS ) ), the coal switch isn't thrown on TOO FAST!!!


----------



## jc456 (Sep 28, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> Wonder why renewable energy is growing at a snails pace?
> 
> Well......duh...........  The New York Renewables Game: Bait and Switch
> 
> Once the public gets wind of this stuff ( like in Germany GETTING THEIR ELECTRIC BILLS ) ), the coal switch isn't thrown on TOO FAST!!!


wow, that is a really good find.  I appreciate the heads up.  I go through a co-op now.  I will make sure I don't see any of that language in my contract.


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 28, 2016)

JC.......after 4 years of this thread, Im getting bored with all the domination!! Reminds me of that Twilight Zone episode where the guy goes to hell but he thinks he's in heaven because he wins at everything he plays!! Especially when you see the sorry-ass threads posted up by the k00ks which last about a day or two. Week at the most...........but they keep going, and going and going knocking themselves out ftl.


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 30, 2016)

These bozo's we debate with in this forum are now becoming known as "climate Nazi's".

Green Gestapo Says You’re Mentally Ill If You Question Climate Change

Watch the video......obliterates the 97% claim = totally fake


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 2, 2016)

Study: Global Warming Causes Cold Winters

The alarmists are now claiming that warming causes Cooling..  This paper is a double face palm..


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 4, 2016)

Hey Billy..............most AGW k00k losing............

Pew: Most Americans Don’t Believe in ‘Scientific Consensus’ on Climate Change


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 4, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey Billy..............most AGW k00k losing............
> 
> Pew: Most Americans Don’t Believe in ‘Scientific Consensus’ on Climate Change



Because Libs lie.......


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 5, 2016)

400PPM, why is there still life on planet Earth?

When we look for a habitable planet outside of our solar system is 400PPM CO2 the upper limit to sustain life?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 5, 2016)

Get these for Obama and Hillary along with every left wing bigoted alarmists...


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 6, 2016)

LMAO Billy..............

But the k00ks always have a way up upstaging themselves.......  What?? NBC’s Ron Allen Thinks Climate Deal Is ‘Designed to Stop’ Storms Like Hurricane Matthew


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 6, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> LMAO Billy..............
> 
> But the k00ks always have a way up upstaging themselves.......  What?? NBC’s Ron Allen Thinks Climate Deal Is ‘Designed to Stop’ Storms Like Hurricane Matthew


clueless Democrats..


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 12, 2016)

More bad news for the alarmist k00ks...............

http://www.bizjournals.com/pacific/...i-solar-energy-jobs-way-down-report-says.html


And the celebrating continued..............


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 13, 2016)

sIcKo'S

Are Global Warming Alarmists Disappointed Hurricane Matthew Wasn't Worse?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 16, 2016)

30 peer reviewed studies show no connection between climate change and hurricanes

Now this is funny...  Blows up the alarmist meme with facts...


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 17, 2016)

Great post Billy........and it gets better. Just when you think the phonies cant get any more phony...........

Warming Alarmists Redefine What A Hurricane Is So We'll Have More Of Them


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 17, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> Great post Billy........and it gets better. Just when you think the phonies cant get any more phony...........
> 
> Warming Alarmists Redefine What A Hurricane Is So We'll Have More Of Them


You knew that was coming too...


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 17, 2016)

Hey Billy.........see that doc in Florida saying their is a correlation between male voters for Hilda and low T? Think of the AGW guys in this forum.........especially the guy with the faggy cat in his avatar!!. Can spot these low T guys a million miles away!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 21, 2016)

Hey guys..........interesting link on the bogusness of the alarmist "computer models"............

What a load of crap........... .......  3 ways ‘climate change’ models are dead wrong


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 25, 2016)

Hey Billy........JC.........more fraud with these bozo warmers..............cash gets you any science outcome you want!!!!

Global Warming Scam Exposed | Zero Hedge


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 4, 2016)

More AGW k00k losing.............

Bundle Up: Winters May Be Getting Colder In The Northeast


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Nov 4, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> More bad news for the climate crusading nutters.......
> 
> 
> As Ive said many times and been 100% accurate......nobody cares about the science!!


* Paris climate accord takes effect, delivering win to Obama *
Source: *The Hill*

By Timothy Cama - 11/04/16 06:00 AM EDT 

The Paris climate agreement took force on Friday, starting an ambitious, though largely non-binding, worldwide effort to fight climate change. 

The pact is the first international accord of its kind, putting nearly 200 nations in the world on the same footing, with the same expectations for rich and poor nations to do their parts to reduce greenhouse gas emissions. 

Its entry into force represents a major victory for President Obama. He dedicated a large portion of his diplomatic energy in his second term to securing a worldwide climate deal that would not have an impact without requiring ratification in the Senate. 

“Reaching the Paris agreement in December of last year was clearly a watershed moment for the international community,” John Morton, director for climate and energy at the White House National Security Council, told reporters Thursday. 

-snip-

Read more: *http://thehill.com/policy/energy-environment/304256-paris-climate-accord-takes-effect-delivering-policy-win-to-obama *


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 4, 2016)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > More bad news for the climate crusading nutters.......
> ...



*Paris climate accord takes effect, delivering win to Obama 
*
How many votes did it get in the Senate?


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 9, 2016)

Welp.......after last night, the level of winning is beyond ePiC!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 9, 2016)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > More bad news for the climate crusading nutters.......
> ...




not binding...............duh

After last night, none of this shit matters!! And yes......Im laughing my balls off about it s0n!!

Bah.......bah.............booey.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 10, 2016)

Go look at who Trump has made his EPA transition chief..  He is a Skeptic and a realist..

*Trump Picks Top Climate Skeptic to Lead EPA Transition*
Choosing Myron Ebell means Trump plans to drastically reshape climate policies

Trump Picks Top Climate Skeptic to Lead EPA Transition


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 10, 2016)

Say goodby to wind and solar subsidies... Say Goodby to Paris accord... Say Goodby to UN AGW funds..(wealth redistribution)...

This is going to be interesting to watch as real scientists take the helm and stop these CO2 charades..


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 10, 2016)

Billy_Bob said:


> Say goodby to wind and solar subsidies... Say Goodby to Paris accord... Say Goodby to UN AGW funds..(wealth redistribution)...
> 
> This is going to be interesting to watch as real scientists take the helm and stop these CO2 charades..


*
Say goodby to wind and solar subsidies... Say Goodby to Paris accord*

Good. Use the money to deport the illegals.

Mexicans emit a quarter the CO2 per person that Americans do.
Deporting 20 million illegals will probably save the planet.
Do it now!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 11, 2016)

Billy............Ian.............Todd..........SSDD..........Frank.........et. al.........a great week indeed!!! Sorta puts an exclamation point on this thread it you really think about it!!

So I went through my library of Photobucket Classics trying to find the best one to depict where we are today in terms of this climate change crap.............


[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/Nobody%20cares.gif.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 11, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> Billy............Ian.............Todd..........SSDD..........Frank.........et. al.........a great week indeed!!! Sorta puts an exclamation point on this thread it you really think about it!!
> 
> So I went through my library of Photobucket Classics trying to find the best one to depict where we are today in terms of this climate change crap.............



Yup, now the warmers won't have the government on their side anymore.

We can concentrate on teaching physics to our side.


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 11, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Billy............Ian.............Todd..........SSDD..........Frank.........et. al.........a great week indeed!!! Sorta puts an exclamation point on this thread it you really think about it!!
> ...





^^ in medical research as well.........in other words, $$ not wasted like weve seen to puke yourself levels in the last 8 years.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 17, 2016)

Climate Change is all about the Benjamins

"One has to free oneself from the illusion that international climate policy is environmental policy. This has almost nothing to do with the environmental policy anymore, with problems such as deforestation or the ozone hole," Edenhofer, co-chaired the U.N.'s Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change working group on Mitigation of Climate Change from 2008 to 2015.

"This is the first time in the history of mankind that we are setting ourselves the task of intentionally, within a defined period of time, to change the economic development model that has been reigning for at least 150 years, since the Industrial Revolution," -- Christiana Figueres, executive secretary of U.N.'s Framework Convention on Climate Change


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 17, 2016)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Climate Change is all about the Benjamins
> 
> "One has to free oneself from the illusion that international climate policy is environmental policy. This has almost nothing to do with the environmental policy anymore, with problems such as deforestation or the ozone hole," Edenhofer, co-chaired the U.N.'s Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change working group on Mitigation of Climate Change from 2008 to 2015.
> 
> "This is the first time in the history of mankind that we are setting ourselves the task of intentionally, within a defined period of time, to change the economic development model that has been reigning for at least 150 years, since the Industrial Revolution," -- Christiana Figueres, executive secretary of U.N.'s Framework Convention on Climate Change





Why I say the people who are OCD about AGW are k00ks. All the comments by these climate organizations caught in a Mitt Romney/Trump locker rom pwn yourself moment.........doesn't matter to the k00ks. Because the fuckers are globalist/communist assholes who get the agenda.


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 17, 2016)

Hey Frank....great find btw...........

And the word for the week is???????????????




*WINNING*


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 19, 2016)

That is the problem with luke warmers.. They can not differentiate what is naturally caused and what is GHG caused. They have no clue as to what the origination of downward radiation in the LWIR band comes from (man made or natural causes). They also can not show, by empirical evidence, how it affects the earths open atmosphere.

The null hypothesis eviscerates the global warming theroy as, ONE, you can not show what is man made and what is naturally occurring down ward LWIR and, TWO, The theoretical amounts you say are being retained in the system are not causing measurable changes outside of what is expected from NATURAL VARIATION.

The fact that a mid troposphere hot spot has not manifested itself, as identified by IPCC documents and is the theoretical "bottle neck", disproves the DWLWIR theroy.

Now why would this not occur?

Convection and transport in the water cycle. Several studies are in progress showing that the amount of LWIR emanating from the upper troposphere has increased by 2.2%(point of water renucleation and LWIR release at a much longer wave length16-25um) and mid troposphere bandpass has declined by 1.3 - 2.2% (done by balloon direct measurement 12-16um). This energy had to go somewhere. The earth is acting like the earth and uses a secondary route of energy release keeping the energy in/out balance despite mans influence. The boys over at the Boulder, Co lab have been keeping a lid on this work in progress as it smashes the AGW hypothesis to bits.

They show that down ward LWIR is being countered and that its net result in warming is zero.

To answer many of the back and forths about theoretical's...

All matter radiates in all directions.. What that LWIR does is still an unknown and empirical evidence has not yet shown what it does and how it does it. All modeling of this, to date, fails empirical review (doesn't mesh with reality and observed behavior of matter).

Cooler black bodies can not warm warmer ones. Violates the laws of thermal energy travel.

Entropy (energy release) is dependent on the matter doing the transport and the temperature gradient of the matter or different types of matter through which it passes.

Grey Bodies are cooler than black and thus their effect is null. (LWIR wave length is the main reason, theoretical energy contained in the wave)

What I am finding interesting about the new studies is the water cycle does not have to increase for water to hold greater energy. Water vapor has an incredible capacity for energy retention that is unused in cooler atmospheres. This goes to entropy and the matter used in transport.. They theorize that waters energy holding capability is barely being used and thus CO2 and its theoretical slowing of energy release will be easily countered upwards to 9,000ppm or greater and happens near surface totally negating any chance of a mid troposphere hot spot.

This is the reason the earth has never strayed form its roughly 12 deg C boundaries of temperature variation. And why we have seen glacial periods with CO2 levels of 7,000ppm..

Buffered systems always respond slower to abrupt changes in solar output. CO2 might cause a short term rise in temp but the buffer will always win the battle.  Its the multiple release paths, the ability of the buffering agent to respond and how fast which determine what kind of rise we might get and how fast it is countered.

I am actually excited for publication of this one.  It appears that they are actually using real science and controls in these studies.. Observed and quantifiable measurements in the real empirical world.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 20, 2016)

Been reading through this new study and they have applied the S/B equation to individual sections of the atmosphere. The numbers show the energy loss in return from the lower troposphere.  The rise in CO2 is not resulting in a net gain in energy returned to the surface globally.

This is going to leave a huge mark on the AGW theroy...  FAILED!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 20, 2016)

Billy_Bob said:


> Been reading through this new study and they have applied the S/B equation to individual sections of the atmosphere. The numbers show the energy loss in return from the lower troposphere.  The rise in CO2 is not resulting in a net gain in energy returned to the surface globally.
> 
> This is going to leave a huge mark on the AGW theroy...  FAILED!



*The numbers show the energy loss in return from the lower troposphere.*

Can you restate this in a clearer manner?

*The rise in CO2 is not resulting in a net gain in energy returned to the surface*

So the energy returned to the surface (back-radiation) remains the same, despite higher CO2?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 20, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Been reading through this new study and they have applied the S/B equation to individual sections of the atmosphere. The numbers show the energy loss in return from the lower troposphere.  The rise in CO2 is not resulting in a net gain in energy returned to the surface globally.
> ...


The backscatter of re-emitted or reflected LWIR did not increase with CO2 increase, it decreased. This indicates a significant misunderstanding of how our atmosphere works.

The authors of the paper are now looking closely at water vapor energy absorption and retention.  If what they suspect is true, CO2 will never cause a runaway effect due to water transport of energy in our atmosphere.

A net loss of energy directed towards the surface in the >6um bands was not expected.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 20, 2016)

Billy_Bob said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



*The backscatter of re-emitted or reflected LWIR did not increase with CO2 increase, it decreased.*

Link?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 20, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



At this point I can only talk about what I see. I am not authorized to release the document.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 20, 2016)

Billy_Bob said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



A single document shows incoming long-wave radiation decreasing over what period?
Why hasn't anyone else noticed this change?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 20, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



There are actually three documents and three teams. The information is being merged into a single study. The teams did identical work, different ways, to get a good look at how our atmosphere works.  From what I have read so far, data collection has been going on for over 15 years.

The assumption that CO2 increase must cause increased back-scatter was looked at closely. They found that farms that use CO2 disperses to increase plant growth at ground level actually caused cooling at ten feet above ground level and they looked into what was happening to LWIR.  They indicate that as water vapor increased in the air, cooling occurred and downward LWIR  >6um diminished.

Understand that DOWN WELLING (solar) LWIR is 2-6um and is not inhibited by CO2. Only the range above >6um is affected. When you look at the bandpass of blackbody LWIR you begin to understand how water is absorbing the energy before it reaches the earths surface and is carried away by convection.  Cooling occurs in the region where water becomes vapor, near ground. It takes roughly 4 times the energy to warm water than it does air due to its mass. A loss of 1.3-2.2% down ward LWIR in the >6um band was noted from 150 feet as compared to ground level. This indicates that the energy is being absorbed in that region.

I am just scratching the surface of this..  It appears they are hard numbering where the energy is being lost and why. IF they are confirmed by others, (all three papers show it) this is a big change in our understanding of how our atmosphere works. The back scatter theroy goes right out the window as a non-issue.


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 22, 2016)

Hey guys..........to this we can say, "Yes indeed s0ns!!!!"


http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/11/us/politics/donald-trump-climate-change.html?_r=0

More AGW k00k losing.


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 22, 2016)

More NOAA rigging the data.......  NOAA Adjustments Correlate Exactly To Their Confirmation Bias | The Deplorable Climate Science Blog

Who's not winning?


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 26, 2016)

HUGE winning.............Trump to scrap all NASA spending on climate change..................EPIC winning!!

'Shockingly Stupid': Trump to Eliminate NASA Climate Research


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 28, 2016)

Steepest drop in global temperature on record

1.2 deg C drop in just 6 months...of GAT... 

The earth is now blowing right by the pause baseline and below pre 1998 levels..


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 29, 2016)

Billy_Bob said:


> Steepest drop in global temperature on record
> 
> 1.2 deg C drop in just 6 months...of GAT...
> 
> The earth is now blowing right by the pause baseline and below pre 1998 levels..





Dang Billy..........good stuff. Just more fodder..........the alarmists have no clue what the fuck is going on with the climate and they know it too!! No matter the evidence to the contrary of their religion, the established narrative must be perpetuated.

But we sure as hell do an awesome job of nuking it in here!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 29, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Steepest drop in global temperature on record
> ...



The AGE nutters can not fathom that any change is good. Warming is really bad, Cooling is really bad, and their prescription for saving us always ends up being, give up your freedoms and we get to tell what to do, where to live, and when you will die...

I find it stunning how stupid most these AGE nutters are. They will parrot anything they are told.


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 30, 2016)

Billy_Bob said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...




The irony is........it is actually the alarmists who are anti-science and fine with me because they still haven't made their case.......after almost 3 decades!! They only embrace the science they like......the science that fits the prescribed agenda.

Fine with me..........they continue to lose huge in the bigger picture = the science isn't mattering in the real world!! Its having *zErO* impact on public policy..........which means.......its not mattering!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 2, 2016)

Hey Billy >>> NOAA forecasts major December cold blast for nearly all the USA

Where the hell has JC been??


----------



## SSDD (Dec 2, 2016)

Billy_Bob said:


> From the Enviro Wacko's department; * BIO FUELS WORSE THAN GASOLINE ON THE ENVIRONMENT!*
> 
> A new paper out shows that Bio-fuels are far worse on the environment than gasoline and diesel burning. Not only that but bio-fuels destroy engines are harder to store, and use up vital foods that the world needs. There is no net benefit from bio-fuels just high priced crap placed on the poor that they can not afford.
> 
> Inconvenient Study: Biofuels not as ‘green’ as many think – may be worse than Gasoline




Kings of unintended consequences....


----------



## Billy_Bob (Dec 2, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


Climate Advocate Outrage Over “Global Cooling” Congress Tweet

speaking of parrots...  LOL


----------



## Billy_Bob (Dec 3, 2016)

SHOCK: The ‘Father of global warming’, James Hansen, dials back alarm

The AGW hits just keep on coming...

Even Dr James Hansen is backpedaling....



> *The ponderous response of the climate system also means that we don’t need to instantaneously reduce GHG amounts.* However, despite uncertainties about some climate processes, we know enough to say that the time scale on which we must begin to reduce atmospheric GHG amounts is measured in decades, not centuries.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 4, 2016)

Dan Billy.............something to bookmark >>> Coal and the IPCC

IPCC has been assessing coal use for a long time now. They call it "coal burn"......Ive been saying 2050. Turns out coal is going to be huge well into the 2100's!!!


Talk about nobody giving a shit about the science.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 4, 2016)

Billy_Bob said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...





*LAUGH..........MY.................BALLS.................OFF*


----------



## jc456 (Dec 4, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey Billy >>> NOAA forecasts major December cold blast for nearly all the USA
> 
> Where the hell has JC been??


Right here. Snowing in Hawaii. Feet of snow


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 4, 2016)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Billy >>> NOAA forecasts major December cold blast for nearly all the USA
> ...




LOL.........JC ftmfw!!!

Yeah JC.....ball busting cold this week across almost the whole country!!

Who's not winning?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 4, 2016)

maybe in America but you're losing in China.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 5, 2016)

Matthew said:


> maybe in America but you're losing in China.




no comprende s0n.......but your stuff never makes much comprende.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 6, 2016)

Matthew said:


> maybe in America but you're losing in China.


So where's the cold coming from? I mean you said the arctic was warm!


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 7, 2016)

Chicago breaks 1940 snowfall record... 
TEMP PLUNGE USA...
-35° ...
LIVE CHILL MAP... 

Top of the page story on DRUDGE right now s0ns..........can just see these folks heading for the fireplace to warm up their nut sacks and discussing how bad the global warming is getting!


[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/laughing_man_1.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## jc456 (Dec 7, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> Chicago breaks 1940 snowfall record...
> TEMP PLUNGE USA...
> -35° ...
> LIVE CHILL MAP...
> ...


I was out in Denver yesterday, temp was 13 degrees.  Denver that cold.  The temps in Chicago tomorrow will start to go toward single digits as highs.  Where the fk is this cold coming from?   I mean the arctic is warm.  How is it possible for cold to be coming from there if it's warm?  babababababababababababababababababaababa it's cold.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 8, 2016)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Chicago breaks 1940 snowfall record...
> ...





damn that's cold.


Hey JC.........Billy......Todd.......Frank.........SSDD...........et. al.

With Trump about to torpedo the EPA, we could be looking at this thread going to 10,000 by the end of next year all the announcements of AGW k00k losing.

An this of course will contribute >> Democrats: From Temper Tantrum to Self-Delusion | RealClearPolitics


----------



## Billy_Bob (Dec 8, 2016)

“Solar power has a number of inherent issues, namely that it’s unreliable and expensive,” Chris Warren, a spokesperson for the pro-industry Institute for Energy Research, told The Daily Caller News Foundation. ” If your goal is to reduce CO2, then adding more solar power can actually hurt your cause. Not to mention it makes electricity more expensive for consumers.”

IRONY: Solar Panels Are INCREASING Global Warming


----------



## jc456 (Dec 9, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


Yo snooks, they're calling for up to 22 inches of snow by Sunday night here in Chicago . Remember, no more snow?


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 10, 2016)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...




Holy shit!!. Well that should sure create more warming alarmists!!

Hey JC.....thought this link appropo for the thread!!!

US Study: Climate Change Skeptics ‘Winning War of Words'

And now Trump ready to give the EPA the bumpy cucumber!!

More winning!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 10, 2016)

Billy_Bob said:


> “Solar power has a number of inherent issues, namely that it’s unreliable and expensive,” Chris Warren, a spokesperson for the pro-industry Institute for Energy Research, told The Daily Caller News Foundation. ” If your goal is to reduce CO2, then adding more solar power can actually hurt your cause. Not to mention it makes electricity more expensive for consumers.”
> 
> IRONY: Solar Panels Are INCREASING Global Warming



*“Solar power has a number of inherent issues, namely that it’s unreliable and expensive,”*

Impossible!
Old Rocks said renewable energy was cheap and profitable.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 10, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > “Solar power has a number of inherent issues, namely that it’s unreliable and expensive,” Chris Warren, a spokesperson for the pro-industry Institute for Energy Research, told The Daily Caller News Foundation. ” If your goal is to reduce CO2, then adding more solar power can actually hurt your cause. Not to mention it makes electricity more expensive for consumers.”
> ...








Dang........this guy Pruitt is going to be cleaning some clocks................

Trump's pick for EPA chief could clean up Obama mess


More winning.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 10, 2016)

The only way you will win is if you somehow stop solar from being number 2# and wind from being number 3# installed sources of energy...

Everything is doing better than coal...


----------



## Billy_Bob (Dec 10, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



Now this is priceless..  From the link


> With respect to Pruitt’s so-called “dangerous” views on climate change theory, he’s not alone in his skepticism. A December 5th Pew Research poll found that *only 27 percent of Americans polled believe there’s a consensus that climate change is anthropogenic* or human-caused.



Just  27%...  Now that's a stunning number..


----------



## jc456 (Dec 10, 2016)

Matthew said:


> The only way you will win is if you somehow stop solar from being number 2# and wind from being number 3# installed sources of energy...
> 
> Everything is doing better than coal...


Dude, do you enjoy pointing out your stupid? Post up those figures.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Dec 10, 2016)

Matthew said:


> The only way you will win is if you somehow stop solar from being number 2# and wind from being number 3# installed sources of energy...
> 
> Everything is doing better than coal...


lol

You think wind and solar combined at 2% IS BETTER?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 10, 2016)

Billy_Bob said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


What's funny are the CNN, MSNBC kooks think all scientists believe in human climate chaos. I can't stop laughing at these left stoops!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 10, 2016)

Matthew said:


> The only way you will win is if you somehow stop solar from being number 2# and wind from being number 3# installed sources of energy...
> 
> Everything is doing better than coal...



Ending government mandates and subsidies will mean the economics will stop solar and wind from continuing to grow.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 11, 2016)

December 5, 2016
*Many Americans are skeptical about scientific research on climate and GM foods*
By Brian Kennedy and Cary Funk3 comments

Many Americans are skeptical about scientific research on climate and GM foods

Huge gents............*HUGE!!*

If nobody cares..........the science doesn't count for shit except as a hobby on message boards!!

Been falling precipitously for years now..........and here comes Mr Trump!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 13, 2016)

Pruitt and Puzder: A pair of brilliant nominees


----------



## jc456 (Dec 13, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> Pruitt and Puzder: A pair of brilliant nominees


Skooks, it's still amazing to me the number of libturd warmers who continue to get on news channels and say that climate discussions are settled.  How fking stupid are these fks?


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 13, 2016)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Pruitt and Puzder: A pair of brilliant nominees
> ...





Just posted THIS on another thread................

*Can a single AGW asshole please......please post up one single link to display for us where the science is mattering?

Good luck and God bless!!!*




Crickets JC...........crickets!!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Dec 14, 2016)

Met Office Data Confirms Record Drop Of Global Temperatures


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 15, 2016)

Billy_Bob said:


> Met Office Data Confirms Record Drop Of Global Temperatures





LMAO.................................. more AGW k00k losing.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Dec 16, 2016)

Climate change debate – latest results

_Here again is 38 years of empirical data, this time showing a distinct lack of a relationship between the satellite temperature and the atmospheric CO2 concentration.
Figure 2. Mauna Loa Observatory_




Ouch... 

Empirical evidence shows AGW a failure..


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 21, 2016)

Hey Billy.................

*SO...............MUCH................WINNING!!!


Obsolete Climate Science On CO2*


----------



## polarbear (Dec 21, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey Billy.................
> 
> *SO...............MUCH................WINNING!!!
> 
> ...


If climate engineering using plant food (CO2) would work then that would be the first thing the evil Russians would do so that they can grow the stuff they need for Vodka to keep up with the demand.
41 Russians are killed after drinking a 'bath lotion' containing alcohol | Daily Mail Online


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 21, 2016)

polarbear said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Billy.................
> ...





Wonder about those people getting through this winter..........have you seen how stoopid cold it has been in Siberia for the last 6 weeks


----------



## Billy_Bob (Dec 26, 2016)

LOL.. Ground blizzards today have left I-80 closed border to border and I-25 closed as well...


----------



## Billy_Bob (Dec 26, 2016)

And I thought all this snow stuff was supposed to be a thing of the past..






Photo courtesy of WDOT


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 27, 2016)

More WINNING!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 27, 2016)

Hey gents .........Risk assessment: What is the plausible ‘worst scenario’ for climate change?

Turns out....these "climate risk assessments" are total BS.........propaganda crap from the religion


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 27, 2016)

Billy_Bob said:


> Climate change debate – latest results
> 
> _Here again is 38 years of empirical data, this time showing a distinct lack of a relationship between the satellite temperature and the atmospheric CO2 concentration.
> Figure 2. Mauna Loa Observatory_
> ...



Actually only demonstrates how vertical scaling on a graph affects the perception of the public. The warmers do it all the time to "enhance" the fear. 'Bout time somebody did it the "other way".  It's a teachable moment.

Not really fair to scale a 0.50degC temp change into 6degC vertical axis. BUT --- it's payback..


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 28, 2016)

flacaltenn said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Climate change debate – latest results
> ...





dang.......how ghey?


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 28, 2016)

100% Of US Warming Is Due To NOAA Data Tampering | The Deplorable Climate Science Blog


What else do you need to say??


----------



## Billy_Bob (Dec 31, 2016)

Sitting here waiting for the new years ball to drop and wondering what 2017 will bring..

First and foremost I pray for a happy new year..

Second that science will again become objective and the one sided alarmist clap trap fascism will be vanquished by President Trump and sanity returned to our nation.

Happy New Year to my skeptic friends..


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 4, 2017)

very interesting read here............

Global Warming - Largest Science Scandal in US History

Its not science.......its a full-on propaganda industry. Always has been........the targets are the suckers.. Its mind control marketing at a level never seen before in the history of the world.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 4, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> Sitting here waiting for the new years ball to drop and wondering what 2017 will bring..
> 
> First and foremost I pray for a happy new year..
> 
> ...


Happy New Year Billy!!!!!!

I hope you had a safe night. Let's enjoy the year with the Donald as we qualify all of this latent abuse of science.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 5, 2017)

And gents..........heres to continued domination in 2017, both on this thread and in the forum as a whole!! Gonna be a great year to watch the pole smokers get an even bigger bumpy in the pooper from the Trump team!!! Ahhh...........its gonna be fuCkINg aWeSome!!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 6, 2017)

The Big Chill: All US states except Florida have subfreezing temperatures


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 6, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> The Big Chill: All US states except Florida have subfreezing temperatures


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 7, 2017)

You want a good laugh?  Here it is...  Left wing wackos are calling off gullible warming emergency..

Good news for the New Year! Salon explains that the global climate emergency is over.

Seems its not so urgent now that Trump is president.. IF they runaway and hide will Trump still expose the fraud?  I hope so!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 9, 2017)

Hey Billy..........we thought we were freezing out asses off here in the US!! Europe  is getting clobbered with polar shit..........

From Istanbul to Moscow, cold snap wreaks havoc across Europe (PHOTOS)

Even in Turkey its stoopid cold............no winter water skiing for them!!


----------



## polarbear (Jan 9, 2017)

Checked out the California Doppler Radar today because it`s not if, but rather when Ivanpah`s mirrors get smashed in a major hailstorm.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 9, 2017)

polarbear said:


> Checked out the California Doppler Radar today because it`s not if, but rather when Ivanpah`s mirrors get smashed in a major hailstorm.


150 mph+ winds, 8 feet snow, possible from next California storm

I'm guessing that 150mph winds might have an adverse affect on those mirrors as well..


----------



## polarbear (Jan 9, 2017)

Here is another green energy "success" story:
Martin McGuinness resigns as deputy first minister of Northern Ireland
Resignation in protest over bungled energy scheme makes a new Northern Ireland assembly election inevitable
RHI offered huge and, its critics say, massively inflated financial incentives to farms, businesses and other non-domestic consumers to use biomass boilers that mostly burned wooden pellets, as well as solar thermal and heat pumps.
In February last year, a whistleblower alleged the scheme was being abused and that at least one farmer had made £1m from heating an empty shed with one boiler.


----------



## Eloy (Jan 9, 2017)

skookerasbil said:


> More bad news for the climate crusading nutters.......
> 
> 
> Less people than *ever* believe in global warming!!!
> ...


This refers to a poll done on among British people by a right-wing English rag.
Now, you are not accusing the Americans to be as ill-informed as the English about climate change, surely.


----------



## whitehall (Jan 9, 2017)

Average temperature 40 degrees in the Mid-Atlantic but today it was a high of about 23. I ain't complaining, hell I've seen a lot colder this time in January (I think) but if the polar bears are allegedly losing ice up there where the sun don't shine where the hell is this cold air coming from?


----------



## Eloy (Jan 10, 2017)

whitehall said:


> Average temperature 40 degrees in the Mid-Atlantic but today it was a high of about 23. I ain't complaining, hell I've seen a lot colder this time in January (I think) but if the polar bears are allegedly losing ice up there where the sun don't shine where the hell is this cold air coming from?


Siberia.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 10, 2017)

Eloy said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > More bad news for the climate crusading nutters.......
> ...



Actually s0n........the UK piece is actually what we refer to as piling on. In the US, people actually care even less than in the UK about global warming. About 4 billion polls back me up.......lol......about 1/2  of them are posted up somewhere in this epic thread.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 10, 2017)

Eloy said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > More bad news for the climate crusading nutters.......
> ...


The English are very aware of the scam... They are living the AGW scam electric system grid crash and brown outs every day..


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 12, 2017)

Many areas of the Rocky Mountains are over 300% of normal and we are but 1/2 way through winter...









This photo of a quarter-mile long snowdrift was taken today on Wyoming State Highway 296 northwest of Cody.

This reminds me of Alaska... 

Many glacial areas are above 500% of normal...

Going to be an interesting spring..


Photos courtesy of Wyoming Highway Patrol.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 14, 2017)

Not Tired Of Winning Yet

More WINNING!!!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 17, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> Not Tired Of Winning Yet
> 
> More WINNING!!!!!




Billy......the magic # is 3.........then we should change the title the thread to *EPIC WINNING!!*

 Just 3 more days of incapable incompetence and fAiL. Now I know what Chris Matthews meant about the tingle.


----------



## polarbear (Jan 17, 2017)

It was waaay to easy




Next time they get the car


----------



## polarbear (Jan 17, 2017)

But meanwhile the Trump transition team is getting ready to to meet the UN


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 19, 2017)

polarbear said:


> But meanwhile the Trump transition team is getting ready to to meet the UN




Picture is sIcK Polar.........love to drive that thing. Clueless UN workers add's a nice touch............

Meanwhile taken from the DRUDGE REPORT this am..........59 below in Alaska >>

Weather 

59 below recorded in Interior as cold snap settles on Alaska


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 19, 2017)

skookerasbil said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > But meanwhile the Trump transition team is getting ready to to meet the UN
> ...








Fairbanks AL

Temps dive to minus 50 in Interior Alaska


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 20, 2017)

*All 'Climate Change' References Deleted...*





About 4 billion links on this thread........but has there ever been one more appropriate for highlighting the WINNING?!!

I THINK NOT...............


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 23, 2017)

Tens of millions of Americans are smiling today >>>

*http://www.cnbc.com/2017/01/23/trump-tells-business-leaders-he-wants-to-cut-regulations-by-75-percent-or-maybe-more.html*

What else can you say except...............WINNING!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 24, 2017)

Hey Billy..........more AGW k00k losing..............

*https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-01-24/trump-admin-orders-epa-contract-freeze-and-media-blackout*


This is getting entertaining to the point of beyond gone giddy!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 28, 2017)

To my skeptic pals.........see that photo above of the tank??

*http://www.motherjones.com/environment/2016/11/climate-deniers-trump-administration*

The next few years, this forum is going to be a playground for skeptics. More fun than a barrel of monkeys!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 28, 2017)

Awesome .. Data is unadjusted and the graphs show the failures of the AGW kooks...

Four Key Charts for a Climate Change Skeptic


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 31, 2017)

More AGW k00k losing.................

*NOAA fixed the 2016 increase at 0.04 degrees Celsius. The British Met Office reported an even lower rise, of 0.01C. Both increases are well within the margin of error for such calculations, approximately 0.1 degrees, and therefore are dismissed by many scientists as meaningless.*

Scientists Criticize 'Hottest Year on Record' Claim as Hype | RealClearInvestigations


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 31, 2017)

Billy........outstanding graph posted up there!!! The graph no AGW k00k would want anybody seeing!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 4, 2017)

NOAA, GISS and NASA diverging from reality at an alarming rate..






Last minuet adjustments to the model before real scientists get back in control.. Its going to be refreshing to see real science and real justifications again.. I just hope the hacks haven't destroyed the raw data..

Go Trump!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 4, 2017)

Climate “Science” on Trial; Confirmed Mythbusters Busted Practicing Science Sophistry

BWhaaaaaaaaa.  The Mythbusters CO2 'experiment lies revealed..

"Mythbusters then adds CO2 and methane to the chamber. Remember, CO2 is 400 ppm with a maximum of 7,000 ppm. Methane is 1,800 parts per billion (ppb), with an unknown maximum. Given those ranges, what CO2 concentration did Mythbusters use? 7.351 parts per hundred, or 7.351%. 400 ppm is 0.04%, 7,000 ppm is 0.7%. 7.351% is 183x the CO2 concentration of today, and 10.50x the highest concentration CO2 could ever reach on Earth."

The lie was huge, but it did prove that the IPCC's CO2, at even very exaggerated levels, could not do what they purported..


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 5, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> NOAA, GISS and NASA diverging from reality at an alarming rate..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Great graph find Billy.......yep.....its getting absurd. Now these phonies are not even trying hard anymore........just chucking numbers into the temperature data at random >>

*https://realclimatescience.com/2017/02/nasa-noaa-climate-data-is-fake-data/*


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 8, 2017)

Hilarious: Renewables Won’t Work – Even If Climate Claims are True

Gives new meaning to crash and burn....


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 9, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> Hilarious: Renewables Won’t Work – Even If Climate Claims are True
> 
> Gives new meaning to crash and burn....




yuk......yuk........

Anybody with half a brain knows how laughable renewables are........embraced only by the hopelessly duped in our society. Until recently, even I didn't realize how short of a lifespan the materials have!! Never mentioned by the k00ks of course.......they play it like components are maintenance-free for 100 years!!

Hey Billy...........anything new from Trump yet on the EPA/Climate Change? I all ready to start dishing out more of THESE >>

[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/cucumber_1.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 12, 2017)

*https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2017/feb/09/eu-must-shut-all-coal-plants-by-2030-to-meet-paris-climate-pledges-study-says?utm_source=Daily+Carbon+Briefing&utm_campaign=b244cfa7b9-cb_daily&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_876aab4fd7-b244cfa7b9-3034*

lol.......fat chance of this happening!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 13, 2017)

Hey Billy............ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooops!!!

*http://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/2017/02/13/why-weather-forecasters-question-climate-science/h93iEPs3YSwxPLJ58gWCxJ/story.html*


----------



## jc456 (Feb 14, 2017)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey Billy............ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooops!!!
> 
> *http://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/2017/02/13/why-weather-forecasters-question-climate-science/h93iEPs3YSwxPLJ58gWCxJ/story.html*


funny how someone can lose their job because they don't buy into the stuff.  ah that 1st amendment violated by the left yet again.  wow.


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 14, 2017)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Billy............ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooops!!!
> ...




JC.....have you ever seen such profound levels of utter derangement from these progressives. And with every uptick, they step in it deeper. In 40 years of following politics, Ive never been more amused.......and this is by far!!

And to watch the whole climate science community efforts falling faster than a stone in water for 10 years BEFORE Trump got elected.........who has had more fun than us in here?

And wait until Trump starts whacking these morons in the head with a baseball bat when he gets Scott Pruitts recommendations. Dang........you can actually visualize the usual suspects in here sitting at their computers and seeing their purple faces turning to heads popping!!


----------



## polarbear (Feb 14, 2017)

skookerasbil said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Hilarious: Renewables Won’t Work – Even If Climate Claims are True
> ...



Is that a cucumber or a green turd?
Here is another business idea:




They expected that Hillary would breast feed them but that can`t happen now.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 16, 2017)

Chemistry Expert: Carbon Dioxide can’t cause Global Warming

"The ocean contains a colossal 1,500,000,000,000,000,000,000 litres of water! To heat it, even by a small amount, takes a staggering amount of energy. To heat it by a mere 1˚C, for example, an astonishing 6,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 joules of energy are required.

Let’s put this amount of energy in perspective. If we all turned off all our appliances and went and lived in caves, and then devoted every coal, nuclear, gas, hydro, wind and solar power plant to just heating the ocean, it would take a breathtaking 32,000 years to heat the ocean by just this 1˚C!"



Now that is perspective!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 16, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> Chemistry Expert: Carbon Dioxide can’t cause Global Warming
> 
> "The ocean contains a colossal 1,500,000,000,000,000,000,000 litres of water! To heat it, even by a small amount, takes a staggering amount of energy. To heat it by a mere 1˚C, for example, an astonishing 6,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 joules of energy are required.
> 
> ...


*
To heat it by a mere 1˚C, for example, an astonishing 6,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 joules of energy are required.
*
How many joules from sunlight hit the Earth?


----------



## jc456 (Feb 17, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Chemistry Expert: Carbon Dioxide can’t cause Global Warming
> ...


how many joules? I'm sure you know this right?  why don't you just post it up here?  why do you want to take this down into your rat hole?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 17, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Chemistry Expert: Carbon Dioxide can’t cause Global Warming
> ...



If your looking for an arbitrary number you wont get it from me. 

One: The earth is a rotating sphere, so any calculation would be arbitrary and needs to include angles of incidence, albedo, and time over head to gain any realistic idea of energy delivered.  A blanket number showing enough energy  to warm without showing reality would be disingenuous.


Two:  Rates of energy release increase with temperature increase creating clouds, which block/reflect incoming energy. So any blanket statement would be deceptive.

When you do actual science the AGW crap fails every time..


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 18, 2017)

OK.....this had me laughing this morning...............

Science
*Possible Trump science advisor says global warming is a 'non-problem' not worth investing in*
Robert Ferris | @RobertoFerris
Thursday, 16 Feb 2017 | 3:25 PM ETCNBC.com

A prominent but controversial physicist who recently met with President Donald Trump says global warming is a "non-problem" not worth investing in, that CO2 is actually good for the atmosphere and the planet, and that the debate over climate change is driven by alarmists and is distracting the public from other more pressing problems.

*http://www.cnbc.com/2017/02/16/possible-trump-science-advisor-global-warming-is-not-worth-investing-in.html*


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 22, 2017)

lol.....nobody is caring................

*https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/remember-when-we-thought-climate-change-would-matter-this-election-presidential-debate*

All the AGW k00ks in here are telling us daily how this is the most critical issue of our times!! Talk about "fake news".

We have about what.........4,000.......5,000 USMB board members.

And how many post regularly about global warming? Ten? Maybe?


----------



## jc456 (Feb 22, 2017)

skookerasbil said:


> lol.....nobody is caring................
> 
> *https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/remember-when-we-thought-climate-change-would-matter-this-election-presidential-debate*
> 
> ...


and still haven't justified climate change is an issue.


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 22, 2017)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > lol.....nobody is caring................
> ...




JC...........the level of eye poking is going to become ePiC this year!! Im going to have to lay off the coffee to keep me from laughing to hard and Im not even kidding!! Watching these suckers melt down is high value entertainment for me....the blast of the bumpy cucumbers! The fun level gets sillier by the day.


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 25, 2017)

More AGW k00k losing.......... California electricity prices 50% higher than the rest of the country. Of course, if you don't know why, you are an official bozo...........

*http://www.theenergycollective.com/jamesbushnell/2399041/breaking-news-california-electricity-prices-high?platform=hootsuite*


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 26, 2017)

Richard Lindzen Petition to President Trump: Withdraw from the UN Convention on Climate Change

"The petition contains the names of around 300 eminent scientists and other qualified individuals, including physicists, engineers, former Astronauts, meteorologists, immunology specialists, marine biologists, chemists, statisticians, doctors, military weather specialists, geologists, accountants, a former director of NASA, economists, soil specialists, mathematicians, hydrologists, environmental scientists, computer modelling specialists, and many more. It is a long list."

Wow!!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 28, 2017)

I've been looking all over for the Tucker Carlson interview last night of Bill Nye.. Tucker eviscerated his argument and cornered him on his belief that realists and non-alarmist should be jailed.  It was amazing to watch as Nye was taken apart..

'You Don't Know!': Tucker and Bill Nye Clash on Climate Change


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 28, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> I've been looking all over for the Tucker Carlson interview last night of Bill Nye.. Tucker eviscerated his argument and cornered him on his belief that realists and non-alarmist should be jailed.  It was amazing to watch as Nye was taken apart..



Yeah, Bill is a clown.

Did he say that photons have a charge?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 28, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > I've been looking all over for the Tucker Carlson interview last night of Bill Nye.. Tucker eviscerated his argument and cornered him on his belief that realists and non-alarmist should be jailed.  It was amazing to watch as Nye was taken apart..
> ...


I am still waiting for you to show us what the photon is.  Matter particle or electromagnetic wave... Until that is fully known, how it reacts, is subject to speculation, on both sides..


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 28, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



Tell you what, you show me it has a charge, and I'll get you some particle/wave info.

*how it reacts, is subject to speculation*

You're the only one here speculating it has a charge.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 28, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Again your thinking your view is right and no one else could possibly be right.  Yet you have no facts to prove your assumption nor do I. There is evidence supporting both views but you act like yours is the only one relevant..


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 28, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



*Again your thinking your view is right and no one else could possible be right.*

You claim it has a charge. So prove it.

*yet you have no facts to prove your assumption nor do I.*

You're the one with the ridiculous assumption, not me.

Show that a beam of light can be bent by a magnetic or electric field. Should be easy.

Or admit your talk about covailent (sic) bonds somehow preventing "cooler photons" from striking hotter matter was bs from the start.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 28, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


I have the same level of proof YOU DO...  LOL what a disingenuous tool..


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 28, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



You claimed that light had a charge.
Why do I need any proof? You're pulling "theories" out of your ass to show that photons
emitted by 100K matter can't hit 101K matter because covailent (sic) bonds create fields to prevent that.

It's ridiculous. So provide the proof of any of your silly claims. Or run away. Again!


----------



## polarbear (Feb 28, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


If that (absorber) matter is CO2 instead of a black body then you need photons at specific wavelengths at the bands where CO2 is capable of absorbing radiation.
100 K matter does not just emit photons at these wavelengths, unless the emitter was also CO2.
But in all the radiation budget diagrams the emitter is the surface and the absorber is the gas above it. So it all comes down to the CO2 molar extinction coefficient at the wavelength that matters at 100 deg K. And then you still don`t have an handle on the changes which occur due to pressure variations etc.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 28, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> I've been looking all over for the Tucker Carlson interview last night of Bill Nye.. Tucker eviscerated his argument and cornered him on his belief that realists and non-alarmist should be jailed.  It was amazing to watch as Nye was taken apart..
> 
> 'You Don't Know!': Tucker and Bill Nye Clash on Climate Change


it was magnificent


----------



## jc456 (Feb 28, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


too funny son.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 28, 2017)

polarbear said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


*
If that (absorber) matter is CO2 instead of a black body then you need photons at specific wavelengths at the bands where CO2 is capable of absorbing radiation.
*
Yup.

*100 K matter does not just emit photons at these wavelengths, unless the emitter was also CO2.*

That portion of the discussion concerns Bob's claim that radiation from cooler matter isn't allowed to hit warmer matter. For some reason, the covailent (sic) bonds of the target are able to measure the temperature of the emitter,  decide if the emitter is cooler and repel the photons. For some reason, if the emitter was warmer, the photons are not repelled.

It might have something to do with his claim that photons are charged particles.

*So it all comes down to the CO2 molar extinction coefficient at the wavelength that matters at 100 deg K.*

Maybe you can help clarify this topic?

Can photons travel from cooler matter toward warmer matter?
Are they repelled somehow? Is emission prevented?


----------



## polarbear (Mar 1, 2017)

Gladly. This is an easy one:
_Can photons travel from cooler matter toward warmer matter?
Are they repelled somehow? Is emission prevented?_
Of course they can, but what happens after that is a highly controversial topic amongst serious scientists that work in spectro analysis. And that is: what exactly is the molar extinction coefficient for CO2 at the R,Q and P branch:




Dr.Heinz Hug investigated this and concluded:
We integrated from a value _E_ = 3 (above which absorption deems negligible, related to the way through the whole troposphere) until the ends (_E_ = 0) of the R- and P-branch. So the edges are fully considered. They start at 14.00 µm for the P-branch and at 15.80 µm for the R-branch, going down to the base line _E_=0.  IPCC starts with 13.7 and 16 µm [13]
The radiative forcing for doubling can be calculated by using this figure. If we allocate an absorption of 32 W/m2 [14] over 180º steradiant to the total integral (area) of the n3 band as observed from satellite measurements (Hanel et al., 1971) and applied to a standard atmosphere, and take an increment of 0.17%, the absorption is 0.054 W/m2 - and not 4.3 W/m2.
This is roughly 80 times less than IPCC's radiative forcing.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 1, 2017)

polarbear said:


> Gladly. This is an easy one:
> _Can photons travel from cooler matter toward warmer matter?
> Are they repelled somehow? Is emission prevented?_
> Of course they can, but what happens after that is a highly controversial topic amongst serious scientists that work in spectro analysis. And that is: what exactly is the molar extinction coefficient for CO2 at the R,Q and P branch:
> ...



Can photons travel from cooler matter toward warmer matter?
*
Of course they can*

Excellent!

SSDD and Bob are sad.

Thanks.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 1, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > Gladly. This is an easy one:
> ...


Why would they be sad?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 1, 2017)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > polarbear said:
> ...



Because another anti-warmer disagrees with their error filled claims.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 1, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


so?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 1, 2017)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Exactly.


----------



## polarbear (Mar 1, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > Gladly. This is an easy one:
> ...


Is that photon radiation in all directions the only thing you disagree with SSDD and Bob?
If it is, it`s  as pointless feuding over it as this "barrier"




Because the bulk of the heat transfer in the lower altitudes happens by convection.
A BIC lighter flame also radiates heat in all directions but a bulb thermometer held a few inches beside it will barely register the heat, but could bust quickly if you hold it above the flame.
The StB equation clearly does not account for the bulk of the heat transfer from below to above, so why use it?
You could apply it if you were pointing an IR thermometer at the lighter measuring the heat radiation it would register pretty well the same from all angles...but now you did not have to heat the glass and the liquid you had to heat when you used a bulb thermometer, and actually transfered heat .
Then again if you would do this with a bulb thermometer on the ISS in a zero g environment it would not matter if the thermometer is above or beside the lighter.
But it would not take long for the flame to get snuffed out due to the lack of oxygen because convection needs gravity.
Anyway on earth we do have it and once the bulk of the heat is near the stratosphere it matters little what effect the CO2 had at the lower altitudes.
There you encounter a layer which has been warmed to 270K by UV absorption.
That is a stable inversion layer, meaning there is no more vertical mixing & convection.
The only way out is to radiate through it and at this point the StB equation does apply and fully accounts for the energy transfer.
So the CO2 is not the elephant in the room, it`s the sun and the (high energy) UV + the ozone concentration. That`s the radiation which is powerful enough to peel your skin like it happens to a boiled potato. It wasn`t the CO2 back radiation that cooked it if you did not use a sun screen.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 1, 2017)

polarbear said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > polarbear said:
> ...



*Is that photon radiation in all directions the only thing you disagree with SSDD and Bob?*

No. I just think that's one of their larger physics errors.
It leads them to invent "smart photons" and "covailent (sic) bonds" that create fields that deflect cooler photons.

*Because the bulk of the heat transfer in the lower altitudes happens by convection.*

Awesome.

*The StB equation clearly does not account for the bulk of the heat transfer from below to above, so why use it?*

Who uses it to "account for the bulk of the heat transfer from below to above"?


----------



## jc456 (Mar 2, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


I know, why I said it.


----------



## polarbear (Mar 2, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


I am really enjoying this dialog, mainly because you don`t deflect & refrain from spiking it with insults.I don`t really have the time to read everything that is posted here and have some trouble understanding how a simple thing like heat transfer can stray so far from reality.
If Google could crawl the USMB as it is able to do it with most of the other web pages then I would type in the search parameters "SSDD filetype: php intext:smart photons"
That would tell me if he made a post about photons being smart or if it was somebody else who coined that phrase in order to cul de sac him. Not having this information I assume it is much more likely that the latter was the case.
You asked:
_Who uses it to "account for the bulk of the heat transfer from below to above?_
"It" being the StB equation, here is an example "who" is using it:
ATM S 211 - Notes
_3) How does the Earth get rid of that energy?  
By emitting radiation. That's the only way an isolated planet like the Earth can get rid of energy._
Not exactly totally false, because it`s true for the outer boundary, the stratosphere.
But there is no mention of convection as a heat transfer component in the troposphere:





I don`t see it, do you?
That`s probably the reason why SSDD used it to start this thread.
I don`t really care how many mistakes he made in the past because I don`t know anybody who never made any mistakes and I had the privilege to encounter some very very smart people in my line of work...which also included climate scientists at the Astro Lab near the North Pole.
I can upload pictures of that if you want to see them. The instrument benches are far beyond of what they got at Mauna Loa


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 2, 2017)

polarbear said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > polarbear said:
> ...



*That would tell me if he made a post about photons being smart or if it was somebody else who coined that phrase in order to cul de sac him.*

His claim was that photons are simply not emitted by cooler matter toward warmer matter.
That sounds like it requires either intelligent emitters or intelligent photons.

Perhaps you can think of a third way?


----------



## polarbear (Mar 2, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Yes I can. That 3rd way is called "he made a mistake" when he said that. So what? Can you name somebody who never made a mistake? Why even go there?
It was a lot more interesting when you were discussing what process accounts  for the bulk of the heat transfer in the troposphere.
Do you want to continue that or were you just looking for a wedge to crack SSDD & Bob etc?
They knew all along that IanC, I and many other skeptics never argued that matter above 0 K can not emit photons in all directions. But we all argue that the warmer matter(#2) does not get any warmer *from* the cooler matter(#1). All it does is diminish the rate of cooling of the warmer body(#2).
To warm it up you *need another heat source(#3) at a higher temperature(than #2) *to get to more watts in at less watts out for #2...until it reaches a temperature where (#2)watts in is the same as (#2) watts out.
That`s established physics and has been proven to be so with experiments that can reproduce the same results over and over again...that`s why its a thermodynamic law & not just a theory.
And no it does not violate the 2nd T.D. law because the additional energy did come from a hotter source.
Are you Okay with that?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 2, 2017)

polarbear said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > polarbear said:
> ...



*That 3rd way is called "he made a mistake" when he said that.*

Obviously.
*
Can you name somebody who never made a mistake?*

I can't name someone who made such a silly mistake, and years later, keeps building upon it to defend his "mistake", despite all the science that disagrees with his claim.
He's even gone so far as to say the photons can predict the future, before deciding where they'll travel.
*
But we all argue that the warmer matter(#2) does not get any warmer **from** the cooler matter(#1).*

I'm more interested in the idea that the warmer matter cools more slowly due to radiation from the cooler matter.

*All it does is diminish the rate of cooling of the warmer body(#2).*

How? Some sort of dimmer switch dialing back the radiation?


----------



## polarbear (Mar 2, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Some sort of dimmer switch..come on!
Do you just want to play silly word games or are you looking for a new way to phrase the StB equation in a non algebraic worded format?
I suppose you have a way of showing me the portion of the energy that came from #1 when #2 is at watts in = watts out. If you do you better explain why #1 has also increased while that was going on...instead of decreasing as it should have if it supplied that portion.
The overall energy transfer was from hot to cold, no way to twist it the other way around...unless each photon that was emitted  came with a birth certificate that radiation budget skeptics should accept! Wow now we even got a "photon birther " controversy on top of smart photons


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 2, 2017)

polarbear said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > polarbear said:
> ...



*Some sort of dimmer switch..come on!*

Does the warmer body emit more slowly? Or not?

*The overall energy transfer was from hot to cold*

Yup. Even while both are emitting.


----------



## polarbear (Mar 3, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


What kind of question is that?...:
_Does the warmer body emit more slowly? Or not?_
Like do the photons the warmer body emits move more slowly or not?
The last time I checked the settled science, photons still moved at the speed of light. 
But I can`t be 100% certain that Bill Nye, the science guy did not revise that since then.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 3, 2017)

polarbear said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > polarbear said:
> ...



*Like do the photons the warmer body emits move more slowly or not?*

Does it emit photons more slowly, not slower photons.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 3, 2017)

New study shows why calling people “climate deniers” is not just counterproductive, but stupid too



> One of the most common forms of incivility and hostility in the climate change debate is the use of derogatory names, which people who hold opposing viewpoints use to refer to those with whom they disagree. While a certain element of debate focuses on the evidence brought forward by debate participants, the antagonism is frequently more personal and related to reducing the legitimacy or status of the other individual in question. These labels identify individuals at either ends of an extreme spectrum—either those who believein climate change (also known by labels such as warmists), or those who deny or are skeptical of various elements relating to climate change (usually climate change science, but not necessarily). There are rarely labels that describe those who are apathetic about climate change, or who have no fixed viewpoint. The section below explores the types of labels used in the climate debate in more detail.



If you resort to name calling your position is so weak it is nonexistent..


----------



## polarbear (Mar 3, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Haven`t we been there before?
No? Okay let`s do it again, the way the science guy would explain it to a 5th grade kid.
We got a big round ball that emits photons. Lets assign the letter E to the quantity it does emit.
The big round ball is surrounded by CO2 which absorbs some of E, lets call that quantity the letter A. The CO2 radiates 1/2 of A back to the big round ball inside. Right?
The other 1/2 of A is radiated out and away. Right?
So only E- A/2 makes it through. Right?
Now let`s see if "it" emits photons more slowly, "it" being the big round ball surrounded by CO2:
E for "it" = E -A/2 + A/2
See now what happens if you ignore the other really big round ball, the sun?


----------



## polarbear (Mar 4, 2017)

That`s the problem, these idiots can not pick the right equations to arrange a functional assembly.





Instead of fixing the tooling that makes nails like this:





They " fix " the process by pre- bending the steel pins the opposite way to make a straight nail.
They call that "input data correction" , but they don`t want to make straight nails, so they  keep on pre-bending till the right fix is in and the nail they produce looks like a hockey stick:


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 4, 2017)

So much winning gents............and now even more!!!

Trump issues executive orders on HBCUs, environmental regulations

My big ? is......why would anybody want to be on the side where all you do is lose? Ive always suspected that on some level, progressives really do hate themselves.


----------



## JoeNormal (Mar 7, 2017)

skookerasbil said:


> More bad news for the climate crusading nutters.......
> 
> 
> Less people than *ever* believe in global warming!!!
> ...


Yup, it's a sad commentary on how stupid people are.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 12, 2017)

Billy......dude.........Im stil laughing my ass off with that link you posted on the top of this page. Hysterical stuff.........been saying this as an observer for years.........like who couldn't figure that out??

More stooped.........these lunkheads think this stuff will change the dynamic............


*Carbon Dioxide Could Reach 410 PPM This Month*


 By Brian Kahn

 2762 1272 7


_Published:_ March 6th, 2017
A never-ending stream of carbon pollution ensures that each year the world continues to break records for carbon dioxide in the atmosphere. This year will be no different.

Like a rite of spring, carbon dioxide is poised to cruise pass the previous mark set last year and reach heights unseen in human history. In the coming weeks, carbon dioxide will start to breach the 410 parts per million threshold on a daily basis at the Mauna Loa Observatory in Hawaii. The monthly average for May could come close to topping 410 ppm, too, according to the U.K. Met Office’s inaugural carbon dioxide forecast, released last week.



*http://www.climatecentral.org/news/carbon-dioxide-410-ppm-21223?*


How may times have we seen this in the last 20 years?


----------



## jc456 (Mar 12, 2017)

skookerasbil said:


> Billy......dude.........Im stil laughing my ass off with that link you posted on the top of this page. Hysterical stuff.........been saying this as an observer for years.........like who couldn't figure that out??
> 
> More stooped.........these lunkheads think this stuff will change the dynamic............
> 
> ...


Each year


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 13, 2017)

More AGW k00k losing.............

*http://www.nbcwashington.com/news/local/Will-the-Approaching-Cold-Impact-the-Cherry-Blossoms--415898463.html*


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 15, 2017)

OMG......funnier than frog in a glass of milk >> *http://reagancoalition.com/articles/2017/goodbye-gravy-train-president-tells-state-department-to-cut-over-50-of-u-n-funding.html?utm_source=fn2-1*


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 28, 2017)

We talk frequently about winning in here but this truly is *EPIC WINNING>>>>>>>>>>>>

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-03-28/trump-sign-energy-independence-order-killing-obamas-climate-change-initiatives




*


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 12, 2017)

On how profoundly inaccurate the climate models are >>>

*http://www.eng.ed.ac.uk/~shs/Climate%20change/Climate%20model%20results/over%20estimate.pdf*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 12, 2017)

skookerasbil said:


> On how profoundly inaccurate the climate models are >>>
> 
> *http://www.eng.ed.ac.uk/~shs/Climate%20change/Climate%20model%20results/over%20estimate.pdf*



404 Page not found


----------



## polarbear (Apr 12, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > On how profoundly inaccurate the climate models are >>>
> ...


I'm waiting for the day when Google returns for Syria "404 country not found" and another 404 for the IPCC


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 13, 2017)

polarbear said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...





lmoa.........link fAiL.............and I don't care!! There are only 4 billion links on this thread that decimate every argument put forth by the religion.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 15, 2017)

So.......laugh of the day in here...........

For those who are overjoyed by statements made by alarmists about how electric vehicles are poised to take over the globe, here is a bit of sobering information!! Last year, total EV sales were 159,000 in the US.

Click on this link and see.......there were more Ford Focus cars sold in one year than all EV's combined

March 2016 YTD U.S. Vehicle Sales Rankings - Top 279 Best-Selling Vehicles In America - Every Vehicle Ranked - GOOD CAR BAD CAR


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 22, 2017)

On how the climate change activists totally misunderstand the politics...........been saying it for years.

How the March for Science Misunderstands Politics


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 22, 2017)

Lol, this is our only planet for 4.3 light years and you think it is a joke that we're destroying it....


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 22, 2017)

Matthew said:


> Lol, this is our only planet for 4.3 light years and you think it is a joke that we're destroying it....



The last time CO2 levels were this high, everything died, eh Matthew?


----------



## jc456 (Apr 25, 2017)

Matthew said:


> Lol, this is our only planet for 4.3 light years and you think it is a joke that we're destroying it....


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 25, 2017)

Look what this idiot is asking for now?

*http://dailycaller.com/2017/04/25/al-gores-new-group-demands-15-trillion-to-fight-global-warming/*

We'll see if he gets it!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 26, 2017)

*http://dailycaller.com/2016/12/01/report-fighting-global-warming-is-way-more-expensive-than-letting-it-happen/*


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 27, 2017)

Just a year ago the k00ks said drought was off the hook and "better watch out......drought due to climate change is killing us!!"

Ummmm....................nope


U.S. drought reaches record low as rain reigns
 Doyle Rice  , USA TODAY Published 12:13 p.m. ET April 27, 2017 | Updated 1 hour ago

U.S. drought reaches record low as rain reigns


There is some weird social quirk in these people.......they LIKE getting publically pwned!!. Its fascinating.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 30, 2017)

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/27/opinion/sowing-climate-doubt-among-schoolteachers.html?ref=opinion&_r=1


very satisfying article............more of our schoolteachers are getting educated about what the 97% really means!


----------



## jc456 (Apr 30, 2017)

45 degrees today, 38 degrees yesterday 3 inches of rain here in Chicago. Tomorrow is May 1.  Amazing anyone believes this gw shit. Come to Chicago and enjoy ours!


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 30, 2017)

And it snowed almost a foot in Denver yesterday.......................stoopid


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 30, 2017)

skookerasbil said:


> And it snowed almost a foot in Denver yesterday.......................stoopid


Didn't you know that late snows are because of global warming? At least that's what I heard on MSNBC.


----------



## skookerasbil (May 1, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > And it snowed almost a foot in Denver yesterday.......................stoopid
> ...





Even CNN and MSNBC don't touch global warming stories in 2017.........nobody tunes in to watch them. Two years ago, Zucker, who runs CNN says there is "very little interest" in climate change stories.


----------



## SSDD (May 2, 2017)

Matthew said:


> Lol, this is our only planet for 4.3 light years and you think it is a joke that we're destroying it....



You hand waving hysterics are pathetic...


----------



## skookerasbil (May 8, 2017)

The EPA sure is a changing'...........just like President Trump said it would.

*http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/epa-dismisses-members-of-major-scientific-review-board/ar-BBARigI?OCID=ansmsnnews11*


----------



## skookerasbil (May 11, 2017)

So as I post this, ask me...........how hard Im laughing my balls off.............


About 94% of cars will still be powered by fossil fuels in 2040, report says

*http://mashable.com/2015/12/28/opec-fossil-fuels-cars-2040/#QgDpLeR3UZqq*


----------



## Billy_Bob (May 11, 2017)

The Great California Scam! Wind Turbines Prove to be a Huge Flop!

Here comes the garbage wave...  Wind-turbines crashing and burning, companies going bankrupt and guess who is holding the bag to clean up the failure?

The tax payer..  As if all the massive subsidies were not punishment enough..



> California had the “big three” of wind farm locations — Altamont Pass, Tehachapi, and San Gorgonio, considered the world’s best wind sites. California’s wind farms, almost 80% of the world’s wind generation capacity ceased to generate even more quickly than Kamaoa Wind Farm in Hawaii. There are five other abandoned wind farms in Hawaii. When they are abandoned, getting the turbines removed is a major problem. They are highly unsightly, and they are huge, and that’s a lot of material to get rid of.
> 
> Unfortunately the same areas that are good for siting wind farms are a natural pass for migrating birds. Altamont’s turbines have been shut down four months out of every year for migrating birds after environmentalists filed suit.
> 
> It’s a flop folks. It’s been a flop and California taxpayers have been paying for it. Worse, federal dollars have subsidized so YOU are paying for it. YOU will continue to pay for up keep, replacement, and cleanup.


----------



## skookerasbil (May 17, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> The Great California Scam! Wind Turbines Prove to be a Huge Flop!
> 
> Here comes the garbage wave...  Wind-turbines crashing and burning, companies going bankrupt and guess who is holding the bag to clean up the failure?
> 
> ...




The people of California..........they have a monopoly on dumb. They are paying for electricity they don't even need!


----------



## skookerasbil (May 30, 2017)

more winning..............winning, on top of winning >>>

*https://www.axios.com/scoop-trump-tells-confidants-he-plans-to-leave-paris-climate-deal-2424446776.html*


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 7, 2017)

So.....ever wonder why the religion switched from "global warming" to "climate change"???

here ya go..........

Scientists knew in 2005 that there would be a shift in the poles that would be occurring.....happens all the time since the beginning of time. They knew what would become known as the "WOBBLE EFFECT" would be moving very cold temperatures south of the poles.....so they had to compensate by changing the name to dupe the public experiencing markedly colder temperatures ( ie Canada......Greenland.....Northeast US ).

ghey

*http://poleshift.ning.com/profiles/blogs/wild-weather*


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 12, 2017)

More AGW k00k losing........who said as recently as a year ago that coal was dead and we'd never see a coal plant open in the US again.............

First New Coal Mine of Trump Era Opens in Pennsylvania


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 12, 2017)

skookerasbil said:


> More AGW k00k losing........who said as recently as a year ago that coal was dead and we'd never see a coal plant open in the US again.............
> 
> First New Coal Mine of Trump Era Opens in Pennsylvania




wait now the leftards 

said that would never be 

cause coal is dead 

--LOL


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 12, 2017)

skookerasbil said:


> More AGW k00k losing........who said as recently as a year ago that coal was dead and we'd never see a coal plant open in the US again.............
> 
> First New Coal Mine of Trump Era Opens in Pennsylvania


Atmospheric cooling is massive and will soon impact the surface (probably later this year as the ENSO is now again going cold).  I have a feeling that when global surface temps drop by -1-2 deg C over the next few years coal is going to make a huge comeback...


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 13, 2017)

Hey Billy......saw your post about Jackson Hole getting clobbered with snow yesterday......in mid-June!!

These fucking global warming mental cases!!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 13, 2017)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey Billy......saw your post about Jackson Hole getting clobbered with snow yesterday......in mid-June!!
> 
> These fucking global warming mental cases!!!


We broke every known record...for the region in late snowfall..


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 25, 2017)

Was reading a paper today as I was preparing a piece of work.  This is what I found. 






The facts shown are stunning about today's temperatures and how they fall in line with the recent past.  Its always nice to get  confirmation of natural variation as I look into other scientists works.  The temp rise is not unusual or out of the norm...


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 26, 2017)

Coal booming worldwide...............

Associated Press


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 5, 2017)

skookerasbil said:


> Coal booming worldwide...............
> 
> Associated Press


Forget Paris: 1600 New Coal Power Plants Built Around The World

*Forget Paris: 1600 New Coal Power Plants Built Around The World*


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 5, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Coal booming worldwide...............
> ...





HOLY CRAP Billy...............good find bro. And look at China........the bozo climate crusaders say in here every day, "Coal is dead!".


----------



## jc456 (Jul 7, 2017)

skookerasbil said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


people actually like reliable heat.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 9, 2017)

On the Validity of NOAA, NASA and Hadley CRU Global Average Surface Temperature Data
&
The Validity of EPA’s CO2 Endangerment Finding
Abridged Research Report
Dr. James P. Wallace III
Dr. Joseph S. D’Aleo
Dr. Craig D. Idso
June 2017

_*ABSTRACT:
 The objective of this research was to test the hypothesis that Global Average Surface Temperature (GAST) data, produced by NOAA, NASA, and HADLEY, are sufficiently credible estimates of global average temperatures such that they can be relied upon for climate modeling and policy analysis purposes. The relevance of this research is that the validity of all three of the so- called Lines of Evidence in EPA’s GHG/CO2 Endangerment Finding require GAST data to be a valid representation of reality.
In this research report, the most important surface data adjustment issues are identified and past changes in the previously reported historical data are quantified. It was found that each new version of GAST has nearly always exhibited a steeper warming linear trend over its entire history. And, it was nearly always accomplished by systematically removing the previously existing cyclical temperature pattern. This was true for all three entities providing GAST data measurement, NOAA, NASA and Hadley CRU.
As a result, this research sought to validate the current estimates of GAST using the best available relevant data. This included the best documented and understood data sets from the U.S. and elsewhere as well as global data from satellites that provide far more extensive global coverage and are not contaminated by bad siting and urbanization impacts. Satellite data integrity also benefits from having cross checks with Balloon data.
The conclusive findings of this research are that the three GAST data sets are not a valid representation of reality. In fact, the magnitude of their historical data adjustments, that removed their cyclical temperature patterns, are totally inconsistent with published and credible U.S. and other temperature data. Thus, it is impossible to conclude from the three published GAST data sets that recent years have been the warmest ever –despite current claims of record setting warming.
Finally, since GAST data set validity is a necessary condition for EPA’s GHG/CO2 Endangerment Finding, it too is invalidated by these research findings."
*_
The AGW charade is falling apart.. The conclusions reads:

_*"The conclusive findings of this research are that the three GAST data sets are not a valid representation of reality. In fact, the magnitude of their historical data adjustments, that removed their cyclical temperature patterns, are totally inconsistent with published and credible U.S. and other temperature data. Thus, it is impossible to conclude from the three published GAST data sets that recent years have been the warmest ever –despite current claims of record setting warming.
Finally, since GAST data set validity is a necessary condition for EPA’s GHG/CO2 Endangerment Finding, it too is invalidated by these research findings."*_

The other shoe has dropped and its a hammer..


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 9, 2017)

A 20 year pause in global temperature rise.... and we have begun to cool globally, which is not on this graphing..


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 10, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> View attachment 137923
> 
> A 20 year pause in global temperature rise.... and we have begun to cool globally, which is not on this graphing..




Dang........Billy.........another swell find!!! WINNING!!!

Translation?

Nobody knows shit about shit with these temperature numbers!!


----------



## jc456 (Jul 13, 2017)

On Sunday, Goulburn got colder than the BOM thought was possible (and a raw data record was “adjusted”). « JoNova

*"On Sunday, Goulburn got colder than the BOM thought was possible (and a raw data record was “adjusted”).*
The BOM got caught this week auto-adjusting cold extremes to be less cold. Lance Pidgeon of the unofficial BOM audit team noticed that the thermometer at Goulburn airport recorded – 10.4°C at 6.17am on Sunday morning, but the official BOM climate records said it was -10.0°C. (What’s the point of that decimal place?) Either way this was a new record for Goulburn in July. (The previous  coldest ever July morning was -9.1°C. The oldest day in Goulburn was in August 1994 when it reached -10.9°C).

Apparently this was an automated event where the thermometer recorded something beyond a set limit, and the value put into the official database was the artificial limit. Since colder temperatures have already been recorded in Goulburn, who thought it was a good idea to trim all future minus-ten-point-somethings as if they were automatically “spurious”?

Yesterday, the BOM have acknowledged the error and at first deleted the -10.0 figure, replacing it with a blank space. Then today, after Jennifer Marohasy’s post, they’ve corrected it.

You might think a half degree between friends is not that significant, but this opens a whole can of worms in so many ways — what are these “limits”, do they apply equally to the high side records, who set them, how long has this being going on, and where are they published? Are the limits on the high temperatures set this close to previously recorded temperatures? How many times have raw records been automatically truncated?"

Too funny!


----------



## jc456 (Jul 13, 2017)

Oops

Wind disappears in South Australia, costing wind-industry millions, BOM blames climate change even though models predicted faster winds « JoNova

*"Wind disappears in South Australia, costing wind-industry millions, BOM blames climate change even though models predicted faster winds*
The wind fizzled out over the South East slab of Australia during June. Predictably, that meant the wind industry lost millions, and wholesale electricity prices went up. When the Bureau of Meteorology (BOM) was asked where the wind had gone, Darren Ray, expert climatologist, said it was due to a high pressure system over the bight, which, he explained, was linked to “climate change”. Thus, as the world warms, wind farms will be progressively more useless in South Australia. Perhaps the BOM should have mentioned that before SA became dependent on wind farms? I don’t think he had thought this one through.

Perhaps the BOM is hoping that the masochistic sacrifice of South Australia will stop global warming before global warming stops the wind farms?

You might think that if the global climate models could see this coming they would have suggested that wind farms weren’t a good idea. Or maybe, since climate models predict every equal and opposite outcome in unison, the models are always right post hoc, but not so useful in projections?"


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 13, 2017)

LOL........JC kicking the AGW k00ks square in the nut sack. Dang.....those two links made me laugh out loud.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 13, 2017)

Who's not winning? Munch


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 17, 2017)

*http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-07-15/research-team-slams-global-warming-data-new-report-not-reality-totally-inconsistent-*


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 17, 2017)

skookerasbil said:


> *http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-07-15/research-team-slams-global-warming-data-new-report-not-reality-totally-inconsistent-*


"As world leaders, namely in the European Union, attack President Trump for pulling out of the Paris Climate Agreement which would have saddled Americans with billions upon billions of dollars in debt and economic losses, a new bombshell report that analyzed Global Average Surface Temperature (GAST) data produced by NASA, the NOAA and HADLEY proves the President was right on target with his refusal to be a part of the new initiative.


According to the report, which has been peer reviewed by administrators, scientists and researchers from the U.S. Environmental Protection Agency (EPA), The Massachusetts Institute of Technology (M.I.T.), and several of America’s leading universities, the data is completely bunk:"

*Damn!*

"In this research report, the most important surface data adjustment issues are identified and past changes in the previously reported historical data are quantified.*It was found that each new version of GAST has nearly always exhibited a steeper warming linear trend over its entire history. And, it was nearly always accomplished by systematically removing the previously existing cyclical temperature pattern.* This was true for all three entities providing GAST data measurement, NOAA, NASA and Hadley CRU."

*A damning report!  They show collusion of all agencies and intentional deception..  And they did with the empirically observed facts...*


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 17, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > *http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-07-15/research-team-slams-global-warming-data-new-report-not-reality-totally-inconsistent-*
> ...




Wont move a single member of the religion........but dang Billy..........turns out Trump was spot on with pulling the life support on Paris ( its dead without US support   ). Pop this up on social media Billy.......weve been picking off people one by one over the years which is how Trump got elected. The alarmist ruse has been exposed........stoopid morons did too much bomb throwing........fucked themselves.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 20, 2017)

NOAA’s Climate.gov Says Natural Wetlands, Tropical Agriculture Responsible For Methane Increases, Not Oil and Gas

Now NOAA is admitting that methane increase is primarily caused by increased biomass AFTER cyclical and natural warming cycles...  I wonder if they realize this opens the door to CO2 also being almost 100% natural variation as well...

LMAO.....

The wheels have fallen off the CAGW wagon...


----------



## SSDD (Jul 21, 2017)

skookerasbil said:


> On how profoundly inaccurate the climate models are >>>
> 
> *http://www.eng.ed.ac.uk/~shs/Climate%20change/Climate%20model%20results/over%20estimate.pdf*



People refer to models when they have no actual evidence to support their beliefs...the more models, the less evidence.  Models are fantasy till they are demonstrated in the real world.


----------



## SSDD (Jul 21, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> NOAA’s Climate.gov Says Natural Wetlands, Tropical Agriculture Responsible For Methane Increases, Not Oil and Gas
> 
> Now NOAA is admitting that methane increase is primarily caused by increased biomass AFTER cyclical and natural warming cycles...  I wonder if they realize this opens the door to CO2 also being almost 100% natural variation as well...
> 
> ...



Published research is showing that we have very little to do with atmospheric CO2 levels.

https://www.researchgate.net/public...SPHERIC_CO2_TO_ANTHROPOGENIC_EMISSIONS_A_NOTE



> “*A necessary condition for the theory of anthropogenic global warming isthat there should be a close correlation between annual fluctuations of atmospheric CO2 and the annual rate of anthropogenic CO2  emissions*.Data on atmospheric CO2 and anthropogenic emissions provided by the Mauna Loa measuring station and the CDIAC in the period *1959-2011* were studied using detrended correlation analysis to determine whether, net of their common long term upward trends, the rate of change in atmospheric CO2 is responsive to the rate of anthropogenic emissions in a shorter time scale from year to year.  … [*R]esults do not indicate a measurable year to year effect of annual anthropogenicemissions on the annual rate of CO2 accumulation in the atmosphere*.”















https://www.researchgate.net/public...spheric_carbon_dioxide_and_global_temperature



> *Conclusion*:
> *“There exist a clear phase relationship between changes of atmospheric CO2 and the different global temperature records, whetherrepresenting sea surface temperature, surface air temperature, or lower troposphere temperature, with changes in the amount of atmospheric CO2 always lagging behind corresponding changes in temperature.”
> 
> (1) The overall global temperature change sequence of events appears to be from 1) the ocean surface to 2) the land surface to 3) the lower troposphere.
> ...


----------



## jc456 (Jul 23, 2017)

Snooks, another Sunday and still the warmers are taking Russia and not climate. I'd say, the climate rouse is over, replaced by Russia Russia


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 24, 2017)

jc456 said:


> Snooks, another Sunday and still the warmers are taking Russia and not climate. I'd say, the climate rouse is over, replaced by Russia Russia




Hey JC........wtf? I thought coal was dead.......didn't you??


*http://oilprice.com/Energy/Coal/US-Coal-Finds-Footing-In-European-Markets.html*




Russia.......only the unicorn chasers ae interested............


----------



## jc456 (Jul 24, 2017)

skookerasbil said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Snooks, another Sunday and still the warmers are taking Russia and not climate. I'd say, the climate rouse is over, replaced by Russia Russia
> ...


yessireee.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 26, 2017)

according to NASA data, in 2016 and 2017, sea levels are *FALLING*..........

Sea levels are falling - Ice Age Now


Who's not winning??


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 26, 2017)

skookerasbil said:


> according to NASA data, in 2016 and 2017, sea levels are *FALLING*..........
> 
> Sea levels are falling - Ice Age Now
> 
> ...


Togwaatee pass, North slope still has massive amounts of snow.  this was taken just last week.  Some north slope valleys still have over 20' of the white stuff and there is no way it will melt off now in the next two weeks with night time temps well below freezing.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 29, 2017)

Monsoonal flows have now firmly organized over the Northern Hemisphere... 4 weeks early...  Yep, its looking like its going to be an early fall and winter... Waiting to see if my prediction of first snow in the Bighorn Mountains holds by 15 Aug... Cold circulations have dropped, allowing monsoonal flow, right on schedule to my prediction..

Hope you guys in the midwest like cold...


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 31, 2017)

God Billy......weve had some epic stretches of pwning the AGW k00ks but this last few months have been particulaly daunting if you are a climate crusder.

Think about it...................


Snow into July in California
NOAA again caught rigging the data
Sea levels falling worldwide since 2016
The EPA getting its clock cleaned
Coldest temps ever recorded in Greenland in summer
Report in June that all except one of Al Gore's predictions fell flat on its face
Trump fleeing Paris

The winning?

*ePiC*

The science?

Still not mattering for dick!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 31, 2017)

Hey JC...........check this shit out............solar fAiL..................

*Tian Min, general manager of Nanjing Fangrun Materials, a recycling company in Jiangsu province that collects retired solar panels, said the solar power industry was a ticking time bomb. “It will explode with full force in two or three decades and wreck the environment, if the estimate is correct,” he said. “This is a huge amount of waste and they are not easy to recycle,” Tian added.*

China’s solar panels are going to be a big environmental problem



More AGW k00k losing............


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 1, 2017)

*Gore’s new movie: an ‘inconvenient bomb’ at the box office*


"Gore is clearly mostly about propaganda, and both sides of the climate debate now recognize this. One wonders if Mr. Gore isn’t past his expiration date when it comes to climate."


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 1, 2017)

Jackson Hole Wyoming.... Snow in the valley this am... and more slated for tomorrow...

On Aug 1, 2017..  just 47 days from last snow to first snow...


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 2, 2017)

You gotta love this one..

Record number of LOW-high temperatures for most of the Midwest as many day times temps did not get over 70 deg for the first time in recorded history.  Smashing 157 year old records....  And they are expecting a repeat of this today..

And not even a blurb in the US press...  Even the weather channel acknowledged this today because its so significant.


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 14, 2017)

More AGW k00k losing...................

*http://www.showbiz411.com/2017/08/13/al-gore-finds-stormy-climate-as-an-inconvenient-sequel-fails-to-heat-up-at-box-office*


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 17, 2017)

JC...........SSDD........Billy.........Frank..............check this out..............arctic ice up 33%

Winter Comes Early To The Arctic – Greenland Gains 33% Above Normal Ice | The Deplorable Climate Science Blog


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 17, 2017)

skookerasbil said:


> JC...........SSDD........Billy.........Frank..............check this out..............arctic ice up 33%
> 
> Winter Comes Early To The Arctic – Greenland Gains 33% Above Normal Ice | The Deplorable Climate Science Blog


And it is now below freezing full time..   in early June it was only about 12%....   just wow...  almost 12 feet of new ice....

Just think... NY was under 2 miles of ice..  If the temps drop just 2 deg C the weather patterns will change enough so  this could happen there again.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 17, 2017)

Well, the skeptics have no science but that par for the course with the modern republican party. Of course they're winning as big oil, coal and gas has brainwashed most of this retarded country to reject science.


----------



## Markle (Aug 17, 2017)

skookerasbil said:


> And how appropriate is this Photobucket Classic???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm switching my photos over to SmugMug.com/  FAR cheaper than the $400.00 photobucket is demanding.  I think it's about $24.00 a year or something.  Different system and I had a bit of trouble getting used to it but then, I'm really old.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 17, 2017)

ScienceRocks said:


> Well, the skeptics have no science but that par for the course with the modern republican party. Of course they're winning as big oil, coal and gas has brainwashed most of this retarded country to reject science.



*Well, the skeptics have no science*

Is that why you guys keep faking the data?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 17, 2017)

ScienceRocks said:


> Well, the skeptics have no science but that par for the course with the modern republican party. Of course they're winning as big oil, coal and gas has brainwashed most of this retarded country to reject science.


Science-CROCK is matties new name.. ALL he has is appeals to his authorities who have nothing but failed modeling as their meme.. And name calling.... 

Skooks posted up an article about OBSERVED PHYSICAL EVIDENCE and all you do is throw bombs with no basis in facts.. The idiot here is obvious to me... and it isn't Skooks...


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 18, 2017)

North pole images now irrelevant according to NASA.............

Recent findings by top NASA researchers prove the Polar Shift Theory true, and it is happening right now. They propose that MAGNETIC North has in fact shifted locations. It now rests in the Atlantic Ocean between New Brunswick and Prince Edward Island.

*http://www.therots.ca/atlantic-canada-north-pole/*


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 20, 2017)

skookerasbil said:


> More bad news for the climate crusading nutters.......
> 
> 
> Less people than *ever* believe in global warming!!!
> ...


I love this part:

_Dr. Roy Spencer, a former NASA scientist and author of Climate Confusion, argues in his influential blog the UN report shows scientists are being forced to "recognise reality".

He said: "We are now at the point in the age of global warming hysteria where the IPCC global warming theory has crashed into the hard reality of observations."_​


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 20, 2017)

Bripat bro..........again waking up on Long Island this morning to late September temperatures in August. Never have seen anything like it........virtually no 90's in August in New York. Highly bizarre.........of course, I get that where temperatures are cooler, it doesn't count for the climate k00ks...........that's some kind of anomaly.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 20, 2017)

skookerasbil said:


> Bripat bro..........again waking up on Long Island this morning to late September temperatures in August. Never have seen anything like it........virtually no 90's in August in New York. Highly bizarre.........of course, I get that where temperatures are cooler, it doesn't count for the climate k00ks...........that's some kind of anomaly.


The summer has been abnormally cool here in Milwaukee as well.  It was in the 70s today.  I even wore a light jacket to go to an outdoor event they had here today at the lake shore.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 20, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > More bad news for the climate crusading nutters.......
> ...


LOL


Empirical Observed Evidence shows their lies with perfect clarity.. And they have nowhere to hide!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 20, 2017)

skookerasbil said:


> Bripat bro..........again waking up on Long Island this morning to late September temperatures in August. Never have seen anything like it........virtually no 90's in August in New York. Highly bizarre.........of course, I get that where temperatures are cooler, it doesn't count for the climate k00ks...........that's some kind of anomaly.


Axial precision of the earth shifted to 26.48 last year. The known Milankovitch Cycle has now passed the literal 'tipping point' where glaciation occurs.

Three years in a row is unusual for that region.  This makes me wonder if we are now beginning to feel the effects of reduced solar propagation now.


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 20, 2017)

ScienceRocks said:


> Well, the skeptics have no science but that par for the course with the modern republican party. Of course they're winning as big oil, coal and gas has brainwashed most of this retarded country to reject science.





That's right son!!!

This whole campaign of "Republicans don't know science" has been going on for over 10 years..........yep, its been real effective!!! Look at all the climate change regulation from the congress in the past 12 years!!! Look at how well green candidates on the left have fared in elections in the last 10 years. Oh........and how about the presidential debates!! My God.........they talk about climate science so much that its dizzying!!! Oh..........too.........look how dominant solar energy has become in the last 10 years!! Still provides us with 1% of our electricity needs!! Impressive!!!


How about............nobody gives a rats ass about the science s0n!!


Who's not winning?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 23, 2017)

*Most of the Recent Warming Could be Natural*

**




> *The average divergence between the proxy temperature record from this Northern Hemisphere composite, and the ANN projection for this period 1880 to 2000, is just 0.09 degree Celsius. This suggests that even if there had been no industrial revolution and burning of fossil fuels, there would have still been some warming through the twentieth century – to at least 1980.
> 
> Considering the results from all six geographic regions as reported in our new paper, output from the ANN models suggests that warming from natural climate cycles over the twentieth century would be in the order of 0.6 to 1 °C, depending on the geographical location. The difference between output from the ANN models and the proxy records is at most 0.2 °C; this was the situation for the studies from Switzerland and New Zealand.  So, we suggest that at most, the contribution of industrialisation to warming over the twentieth century would be in the order of 0.2°C.*


*

So man is responsible for less than 0.05% of the warming seen since the beginning of the industrial revolution..*
https://wattsupwiththat.com/2017/08/23/most-of-the-recent-warming-could-be-natural/


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 23, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> *Most of the Recent Warming Could be Natural*
> 
> *View attachment 145722*
> 
> ...



*So man is responsible for less than 0.05% of the warming seen since the beginning of the industrial revolution..*

Show your math.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 23, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > *Most of the Recent Warming Could be Natural*
> ...


0.2 deg where 96% of that 0.2 is still naturally caused...  so you tell me...  I was being generous...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 24, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



0.2 deg .....out of how much?


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 3, 2017)

Record breaking cold weather hits Australia’s south east


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 13, 2017)

Hysterical.............  Climate change activists want punishment for skeptics

And this after all the hurricane model dopes fucked up on the BIG hurricane because they were basing the models on hurricanes that were huge in the.........ready for this.........1800's


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 16, 2017)

A gigantic component in the whole climate change debate that is never discussed in here...........lol.......the alarmists always think its only about the science. ( as if the public is home every night storming through the latest data )

Perception with climate change.........its huge..........

*http://www.pnas.org/content/109/37/E2415.full*


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 17, 2017)

The best fire suppression system on earth....


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 19, 2017)

Another bad day for the global warming nutters...............brand new research out of the MET Office. What a surprise.............previous modeling was embellished.

No immediate threat to the planet.......... Climate change not as threatening to planet as previously thought, new research suggests


*They also condemned the “overreaction” to the US’s withdrawal from the Paris Climate Accord, announced by Donald Trump in June, saying it is unlikely to make a significant difference. *

*According to the models used to draw up the agreement, the world ought now to be 1.3 degrees above the mid-19th-Century average, whereas the most recent observations suggest it is actually between 0.9 to 1 degree above.



*


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 20, 2017)

More losing for the AGW k00k crowd saying the busy hurricanes are due to climate change..................

National Geographic calls total BS to that this AM..........  Why This Hurricane Season Has Been So Catastrophic


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 26, 2017)

Gavin’s Twitter Trick

LOL

Gavin Schmidt and his minions caught doctoring the records again and widening the MOE to make it appear as if the Models have not failed....







I guess if the lie isn't working make it bigger... These retards are just stunning to me...


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 27, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> Gavin’s Twitter Trick
> 
> LOL
> 
> ...





Great find Billy.............dang over the last year we've seen so much uncovered in terms of the doctoring of the data. Gee.....but didn't they say a few years ago the science is decided?


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 28, 2017)

More lose for the climate change bomb throwing fakers..................

*Harvey: 99.998% Chance It Wont Happen Again*
Chief Meteorologist David Paul , KHOU 6:17 PM. CDT September 27, 2017

Harvey: 99.998% Chance It Wont Happen Again




Fakery is ghey


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 29, 2017)

From the world of left wing fools have totally lost it department....

Jerry Brown (Democrat California) and his totalitarian regime are now threatening to take away all internal combustion engines from the populace.

How Stupid can you get?  There are over thirty articles claiming doom and gloom, this week alone, from the left wing fools and most Americans are ignoring them, but this one takes the cake.. These people are desperate!

Let just line the populace up against the wall and use machine guns on them... It would be less painful and there would be little suffering. IF your aim is to kill off the populace and force them into submission to your dictates, then this is your ticket to be just like China..

Does anyone think critically in California?  My God this man is insane and a certifiable megalomaniac.

‘Why haven’t we done something already?’: California mulling ban on fossil-fuel vehicles


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 30, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> From the world of left wing fools have totally lost it department....
> 
> Jerry Brown (Democrat California) and his totalitarian regime are now threatening to take away all internal combustion engines from the populace.
> 
> ...





I say go.......go........go Jerry. That shithole state will be the litmus test for all the dopey liberal idea's that never work. The faster that state falls into the ocean, the better for all of us because otherwise, we're going to all be bailing those assholes out.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 1, 2017)

"The Carribean eyeing solar power after hurricanes"...........

What a crock of shit........duh..........the entire island's solar farms were wiped out in one hour. Go look at the YouTube vids.......wondering why there is zero power in PR? Because all of the solar farms and windmills are gone!! Another brilliant liberal idea in the sewer of history.

Storm-Ravaged Caribbean Is Eyeing Solar, But It Won’t Come Cheap

These people need one thing: fortified conventional energy power stations and cheap energy.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 1, 2017)

Opsie.... ALL WARMING WITHIN BOUNDS OF NATURAL VARIATION...
Analysis says NOAA global temperature data ‘doesn’t constitute a “smoking gun” for global warming’

I can hear the wailing already...


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 7, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> Opsie.... ALL WARMING WITHIN BOUNDS OF NATURAL VARIATION...
> Analysis says NOAA global temperature data ‘doesn’t constitute a “smoking gun” for global warming’
> 
> I can hear the wailing already...




Which is exactly the standards being used to guide western government energy policy =  nobody is caring about the consensus science of the alarmist k00ks.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 8, 2017)

Dr Judith Curry calls out left wing and AGW Alarmists...  Recent Hurricanes are not the result of climate change.... Even the boys at the Boulder AP Lab agree..

"The group that I like is really the NOAA group in Boulder, who looks at the historical record and tries to see is there anything unusual. *Looking back a hundred years, is this exceptional in any way? If it is not particularly exceptional, given the record we have for the last hundred years, then it’s hard to argue that climate changed.* Occasionally we do get genuinely record-breaking events. Then we need to trace back to what was the atmospheric dynamics, and whatever that contributed to that event and you need to tease it out. It needs a lot of detective work."

Cutting through the myths about Irma, Harvey, and climate change.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 9, 2017)

renewable energy in California smashes the poor............

California’s Energy Policies: The Poor Are Hit Hardest

But progressives who push the climate change religion don't care about these poor people.......gotta keep the established narrative and fuck the poor.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 11, 2017)

Weather Channel Founder: Life on Earth getting better – Al Gore is “guilty of scientific fraud”


Bwhaaaaaa tears the climate fraudsters apart...  All three of their major premises are shredded..


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 12, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> Weather Channel Founder: Life on Earth getting better – Al Gore is “guilty of scientific fraud”
> 
> 
> Bwhaaaaaa tears the climate fraudsters apart...  All three of their major premises are shredded..





Great find............Oooooooooooooops!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 15, 2017)

WOW..

A new essay out shows why the "hottest" ever meme is nothing but shear propaganda... The MOE (Margin Of Error) is so wide that certainty is no less than 1 deg C and 1" inch and claims they are much narrower is shear fantasy...

But any one who deals in real science understood this any way.. Only the fanatic alarmists are flailing about with memes of 100th's of a degree fantasies.

Durable Original Measurement Uncertainty


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 15, 2017)

I loved this comment;

"The first place to start is to point out that Global Average Temperature is NOT a “physical quantity”. You can not take the average of temperature, especially across vastly different media like land sea and ice. It’s scientific bullshit.

Are land + sea temperature averages meaningful?
Are land + sea temperature averages meaningful?

Before you start arguing about uncertainty ( which is a very good argument to get into ) you need to make sure are measuring something that is physically meaningful."

Dr Curry and this commenter hit it right on the head... ITS NOT MEANINGFUL so it has NO USE!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 15, 2017)

In temperature, a trend showing an increase of 1 deg C from measurements with a +/- 0.5 deg C (i.e. 1 deg C MOE) cannot be treated as a valid trend until it is well beyond the 1 deg C, and even then it remains questionable.

The first point; When you couple this with the fact, prior to 1957 the unit of measurement was rainfall in inches and temperature in oF and from 1957 they are in mm and oC. All these had to be converted  to mm and oC for global comparison. Your MOE remains and becomes sightly greater due to the adjustment of the data out to one decimal point.

The second is *correcting to first place of decimal while averaging*: 34.15 is 34.1; 34.16 is 34.2; 34.14 is 34.1 and 34.25 is 34.3; 34.26 is 34.3; 34.24 is 34.2.  Your error bounds increase by almost another full deg in the case of temperature and  0.5 inches in measurement.

With all the conversions and corrections going on the MEAN is useless as its current slope is inside of the MOE.. Which makes it meaningless and severely questionable...


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 18, 2017)

for the stoopids who think China is going green..................................

*http://www.theenergycollective.com/lauri-myllyvirta/2197106/new-coal-power-plants-china-carbon-bubble-waiting-burst*


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 18, 2017)

Minnesota wind farms are nearing the fail point.  Wind generation and the lack of base load power generation capacity to take care of the system, when the wind no longer blows, is nearing the Australian Province failure level...  The grid has forbidden outside "dirty" energy so they can not support their power grid efficiently or continuously...  And here comes winter... This is going to end badly even after spending over 15 Billion to put up massive wind farms...

‘GREEN’ ENERGY FAILS EVERY TEST


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 21, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> Minnesota wind farms are nearing the fail point.  Wind generation and the lack of base load power generation capacity to take care of the system, when the wind no longer blows, is nearing the Australian Province failure level...  The grid has forbidden outside "dirty" energy so they can not support their power grid efficiently or continuously...  And here comes winter... This is going to end badly even after spending over 15 Billion to put up massive wind farms...
> 
> ‘GREEN’ ENERGY FAILS EVERY TEST




renewables are ghey............

Every progressive truly believes that in a few years, we will be dominated by renewables......because everywhere they go get info on this it is fake.

Heres the real poop........... the Obama EIA projection to 2050 on renewables.( ummm.....its that little green sliver on the graph below )

*http://naturalgasnow.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/eia-aeo2014-forecast-512x384.png*


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 1, 2017)

*WHO'S NOT WINNING???

http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2017...-serving-science-advisory-panels-here-what-it
*
getting a grant from the EPA to do research on climate change???
*


Not anymore!!!!*


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 1, 2017)

The winning is killing me...................


----------



## jc456 (Nov 1, 2017)

skookerasbil said:


> *WHO'S NOT WINNING???
> 
> http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2017...-serving-science-advisory-panels-here-what-it
> *
> ...


Skooks, did you see the temperature in LA  at the Dodger Houston game last night?  67 degrees.  It was 103 last Tuesday.  that global warming will turn you to ice I tell you.


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 2, 2017)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > *WHO'S NOT WINNING???
> ...





Hey JC.........where ya been bro???

Yes I did see that.......more AGW k00k losing. BTW.......its already snowing like hell in northern Ca........they expect to be on the slopes real soon. LOL........and they just stopped skiing there in August!! Skiers are loving all the global warming JC!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 2, 2017)

Why renewable subsidies may be phased out soon................

Renewables Get 25 Times The Subsidy That Fossil Fuels Do


----------



## jc456 (Nov 2, 2017)

skookerasbil said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


Skooks, been in the politics forum.  No fun in environment anymore tired of repeating myself. Nice to talk


----------



## westwall (Nov 2, 2017)

skookerasbil said:


> *WHO'S NOT WINNING???
> 
> http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2017...-serving-science-advisory-panels-here-what-it
> *
> ...








And don't forget this...


*EVs From Tesla and GM May Start Losing Their Tax Credits*
Electric Cars From Tesla and GM May Start Losing Their Tax Credits


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 2, 2017)

westwall said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > *WHO'S NOT WINNING???
> ...


The handouts to prop up the AGW scam are finally coming to an end...The Domino's will then fall rapidly..


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 2, 2017)

And America's tax deficit will grow smaller..


----------



## westwall (Nov 2, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> And America's tax deficit will grow smaller..






Hopefully.  Did you see this headline?


*Tesla delays Model 3 production in its worst quarter*

Electric carmaker Tesla pushed back targets for its new Model 3 car, admitting it's months behind schedule.

Tesla said it would now produce 5,000 of the cars each week by early 2018, instead of December.

The new target emerged as Tesla posted its biggest quarterly loss ever, sending its shares down more than 5% in after-hours trading.

Tesla made net losses of $619m (£468m) in the three months to 30 September, nearly double the previous quarter.

A year earlier, the firm made a profit of $21.9m. The losses were bigger than usual because Tesla has been focused on ramping up production of its Model 3 sedan.

Tesla delays Model 3 production target


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 2, 2017)

westwall said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > And America's tax deficit will grow smaller..
> ...


Orders for the cars have decreased by 45% due to the subsidies going away.. No more prop up money for the sham..


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 3, 2017)

more AGW k00k losing Billy >>>

*https://www.yahoo.com/news/earths-ozone-hole-shrivels-smallest-since-1988-232827571.html*


Bah......Bah........Booey


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 3, 2017)

skookerasbil said:


> more AGW k00k losing Billy >>>
> 
> *https://www.yahoo.com/news/earths-ozone-hole-shrivels-smallest-since-1988-232827571.html*
> 
> ...


Any atmospheric physicist knows that the ozone hole is directly coupled with solar actively and angle if incidence.  Guess what.. were at lows in both.. SO this is to be expected.  This also means that both polar regions are going to cool rapidly.. But that has been going on now for about 10 years already when you remove the made up crap the alarmists have been lying about.


----------



## Old Rocks (Nov 3, 2017)

http://www.drroyspencer.com/wp-content/uploads/UAH_LT_1979_thru_October_2017_v6-1.jpg






*Winning, by God, winning. LOL*


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 3, 2017)

Old Rocks said:


> http://www.drroyspencer.com/wp-content/uploads/UAH_LT_1979_thru_October_2017_v6-1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The red line..........statistically insignificant. Period. How do we know this? Because every world government is familiar with these statistics and it is having zero impact on government energy policy. In other words, nobody is impressed with the data, which by the way, is frequently manipulated ( one must ask..................why?   ).

When the graphs start having any impact on the energy policies of western governments, they will matter. Right now, nobody is caring. Its a graph to discuss on an internet forum for shits and giggles. Just sayin'..........

Alarmists can keep taking bows with their graphs...........but they aren't making a difference in the real world.( click on just about any page of this *epic* thread btw!!! )


Back to the winning...................


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 3, 2017)

Old Rocks said:


> http://www.drroyspencer.com/wp-content/uploads/UAH_LT_1979_thru_October_2017_v6-1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One month up and your claiming victory...  what a fool..


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 3, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.drroyspencer.com/wp-content/uploads/UAH_LT_1979_thru_October_2017_v6-1.jpg
> ...




They pulled the same stunt this time last year and then temps took a dump for a few months ( like always ).............didn't hear dick from them.( like those months didn't count   )


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 3, 2017)

Hey Billy.........how much do you laugh your balls off every time this thread hits the top of this page???

Its a hoot every time, no???!!!

Then you take a gander down the page at the scores of lame alarmist threads that die in a day or two.........maybe a week if they are lucky once/month!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 4, 2017)

What You Won’t Find in the New National Climate Assessment

Too Funny;

Only a day after the report comes out (officially- but its been out for months) and here's an essay showing the fraud and deception..  Got to love it..


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 4, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> What You Won’t Find in the New National Climate Assessment
> 
> Too Funny;
> 
> Only a day after the report comes out (officially- but its been out for months) and here's an essay showing the fraud and deception..  Got to love it..





ghey


----------



## Old Rocks (Nov 4, 2017)

WUWT? Just as well quote the Daily Globe. Same credibility.


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 4, 2017)

Correlation always means causation.........but only to a specific category of science.

Lets remember now........whenever someone talks about what “the science” says, they are misrepresenting the nature of scientific knowledge in order to make a political point


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 4, 2017)

Hey Billy..........check this out.........obliterates those who claim there is linkage between extreme weather and climate change >>

Attribution of extreme weather and climate events overestimated by unreliable climate simulations

Translation?

Yet more proof that predicting the climate via models is ghey.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 4, 2017)

Old Rocks said:


> WUWT? Just as well quote the Daily Globe. Same credibility.


Once again ignorance...  Address the topic, not those showing that you are ignorant and don't have science or a clue about what it is your trying to denigrate..


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 4, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > WUWT? Just as well quote the Daily Globe. Same credibility.
> ...




I pay no attention to that stuff for a few years now.......it is a standard response by all progressives these days.( when within the article, there is a direct link to the study   ). Only dupes the uninformed but if you are visiting a forum like this, you're not likely to be amongst the hopelessly duped.

Look at our *PROOF THE SKEPTICS ARE WINNING* thread.......its had about 4 billion "views" and the Environment forum is still not a real draw on this message board.. Because we lay out devastating information every day in here and the AGW folks are on the defensive every day.


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 7, 2017)

Another bumpy cucumber for the AGW nutters...............


Aarian Marshal     transportation
11.04.17

*Congress' Plan to Kill the Electric Car Tax Credit Could Kill Electric Cars*

*https://www.wired.com/story/congress-tax-reform-electric-car-tax-credit/*


----------



## SSDD (Nov 8, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > more AGW k00k losing Billy >>>
> ...



I lost the article a while back in a catastrophic computer crash, but at one time I had the article published by the expedition that first "discovered" the ozone hole in antarctica.  The didn't discover it, they went there specifically to prove it was there.  They hypothesized that because the sun was weaker at the southern pole and coming in at a very shallow angle, that there would not be enough incoming radiation to react with oxygen and support formation of O3 and therefore there would be a hole in the ozone layer....the next year they went to the arctic to prove the same phenomenon.

Algore jumped on this finding and used it to promote a panic as a favor to his largest contributor...3m who just happened to have a more expensive and less efficient replacement for freon which can destroy ozone in a controlled experiment.

I have looked but can't seem to find it anywhere...surprising how that sort of stuff disappears from the internet.  Wish I could remember the names, maybe it could be found with the way back machine.


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 9, 2017)

Perception of climate change of no interest to the common AGW alarmist..........which is why they are losing the PR argument on climate change HUGE!!!! 20+ years of the same bomb throwing strategy.............that continues to lose HUGE!!!

Heres why........................*http://www.pnas.org/content/109/37/E2415.full*


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 9, 2017)

To my skeptic pals..............was just thinking............can you imagine how violently the heads of the AGW bozo's explode when this thread pops up daily on the top of this page with a million posts and about 4 billion "views".


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 10, 2017)

Hey Billy.............. one of the top stories on *DRUDGE* right now.............

Arctic Cold Is Invading the Northeast, Midwest, Threatening Daily Record Lows as Winter Makes a Brief Visit | The Weather Channel


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 10, 2017)

Bill Nye's epic fail..  Exposed himself as just what kind of idiot he really is...  Priceless....

Friday Funny: Bill Nye’s ‘ask me anything’ explodes in his face


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 10, 2017)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey Billy.............. one of the top stories on *DRUDGE* right now.............
> 
> Arctic Cold Is Invading the Northeast, Midwest, Threatening Daily Record Lows as Winter Makes a Brief Visit | The Weather Channel


Hang on to your long johns... The La Niña is going cold... were about to set some very cold records in the US...


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 11, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> Bill Nye's epic fail..  Exposed himself as just what kind of idiot he really is...  Priceless....
> 
> Friday Funny: Bill Nye’s ‘ask me anything’ explodes in his face





LOL......and I see Nye says the US could be powered by 100% renewables!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 15, 2017)

CO2 Emissions Surge: Greens “Disappointed” by Economic Growth

Well Skooks you said it was coming....

The One world government ass clowns hell bent on destroying the US are pissed..


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 15, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> CO2 Emissions Surge: Greens “Disappointed” by Economic Growth
> 
> Well Skooks you said it was coming....
> 
> The One world government ass clowns hell bent on destroying the US are pissed..




Know whats most hysterical Billy??

Trump wants a growth economy and the progressives rail against it daily. But *the only way* renewable energy has a chance to REALLY grow is with an economy that is running at 3+% GDP. I mean....how stoopid are these people? They think it is gonna happen with anemic 1% GDP...........fucking asshats.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 15, 2017)

OH NO!  Antarctic melt and west sheet instability are NOT CAUSED BY GLOBAL WARMING.....

New map of Antarctic geothermal heat suggests Steig & Mann 2009 weren’t measuring ‘global warming’



> *New Antarctic heat map reveals sub-ice hotspots*
> 
> An international team of scientists, led by British Antarctic Survey (BAS), has produced a new map showing how much heat from the Earth’s interior is reaching the base of the Antarctic Ice Sheet. The map is published this week (Monday 13 November) in the journal _Geophysical Research Letters._
> 
> The team has produced the most up to date, accurate and high-resolution map of the so-called ‘geothermal heat flux’ at the base of the Antarctic Ice Sheet. Of the basic information that shapes and controls ice flow, the most poorly known about is this heat.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 15, 2017)

SOCIALISTS WITH THEIR HANDS OUT...


Source


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 18, 2017)

The climate conference this year will be the same as every year.......long on rhetoric and skimpy on results. Its like a bunch of omnipotent hobbyists getting together to sip on red wine and shoot the breeze for a few days!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 19, 2017)

To my skeptic pals..............check the market trend for renewables since 2008...............

http://static3.businessinsider.com/image/50c651bdecad049a6e00000f-618-/moneygame-cotd-121012.jpg


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 19, 2017)

skookerasbil said:


> To my skeptic pals..............check the market trend for renewables since 2008...............
> 
> http://static3.businessinsider.com/image/50c651bdecad049a6e00000f-618-/moneygame-cotd-121012.jpg



Ouch!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 19, 2017)

skookerasbil said:


> The climate conference this year will be the same as every year.......long on rhetoric and skimpy on results. Its like a bunch of omnipotent hobbyists getting together to sip on red wine and shoot the breeze for a few days!!


And then we have three governors (Cali, Oregon, Washington) who violated the US Constitution and signed onto the Paris accord in violation of the Constitutional Separation of Powers and committed Treason against a sitting US president.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 19, 2017)

"So the idea of CO2 trapping heat in the atmosphere is all wrong. Yes LWIR from CO2 is retained in the atmosphere longer, but it simply bounces around until it escapes into space without causing any warming."

From a QM point of view, CAGW is a farce from the word GO...... The engineer who wrote this piece also identifies the region of our atmosphere that should be warming, 90kl up. From that point it is impossible for LWIR to affect the surface.

His closing made me laugh hard;

"And if you disagree with the science above, please explain which sentences you disagree with and exactly how, at the Quantum Physics level, photons from a CO2 molecule at -80C can warm anything."

How can something radiating at -80C warm anything...  Priceless...

Radiative Heat Transfer by CO2 or “what’s the quality of your radiation?”


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 19, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> "So the idea of CO2 trapping heat in the atmosphere is all wrong. Yes LWIR from CO2 is retained in the atmosphere longer, but it simply bounces around until it escapes into space without causing any warming."
> 
> From a QM point of view, CAGW is a farce from the word GO...... The engineer who wrote this piece also identifies the region of our atmosphere that should be warming, 90kl up. From that point it is impossible for LWIR to affect the surface.
> 
> ...


*
Yes LWIR from CO2 is retained in the atmosphere longer, but it simply bounces around until it escapes into space without causing any warming."
*
Ummmmmmm.....if the energy is retained longer, it causes warming.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 19, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > "So the idea of CO2 trapping heat in the atmosphere is all wrong. Yes LWIR from CO2 is retained in the atmosphere longer, but it simply bounces around until it escapes into space without causing any warming."
> ...


Not necessarily... That energy has to effect molecules in order to release the kinetic energy. As it does not reside in the CO2 molecule in any meaningful way it does not warm.

Think of it like down-welling radiation.  Most of it can pass through the atmosphere and not warm it. Is it there?  Yes it is, but it can not affect it. The molecule must be ale to be affected for it to interact.  IF it can not interact it can not warm.  Just like space, the energy is there but it can not affect it.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 19, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



*Not necessarily... That energy has to effect molecules in order to release the kinetic energy. As it does not reside in the CO2 molecule in any meaningful way it does not warm.
*
And when the retained energy is transferred from the CO2 to another molecule in the atmosphere, it causes warming.
*
Think of it like down-welling radiation.  Most of it can pass through the atmosphere and not warm it.
*
Because the atmosphere is mostly transparent to incoming solar radiation but less transparent to outgoing IR.
*
The molecule must be ale to be affected for it to interact.
*
Because CO2 absorbs IR, it is affected, it retains energy in the atmosphere longer, it causes warming.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 19, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Again you make an assumption that CO2 can cause warming. Tell me how a molecule that emits at -80 deg F can warm anything?

Had you read the article you would know that one of the major issues is what that energy, at the wavelength emitted, can AFFECT.. IF it can not be absorbed by water deeper that 10um then it can not warm the body.  If Water vapor is a poor absorber of LWIR, then it has no ability to warm the atmosphere because it does not react to it.  Both are questions that QM says can not happen.  So if it can not affect the molecules in the atmosphere then it has no potential, even if the LWIR energy exists.

The science is far from settled.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 20, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



*Again you make an assumption that CO2 can cause warming.
*
You said, or at least posted, "Yes LWIR from CO2 is retained in the atmosphere longer"

If energy remains in the atmosphere longer, before finally escaping into space, the atmosphere is warmer than it would be if the energy had in fact immediately escaped into space.

*Tell me how a molecule that emits at -80 deg F can warm anything?
*
Why is a CO2 molecule 2 feet above the ground at -80 F?

Assuming a molecule at -80 F emits a photon and that photon hits the surface and is absorbed, what is the effect on the surface?

*IF it can not be absorbed by water deeper that 10um then it can not warm the body.
*
Energy absorbed at the surface doesn't warm the surface? 
Why not? Be as precise as you can.

*If Water vapor is a poor absorber of LWIR,
*
Why do you feel it is a poor absorber?


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 20, 2017)

lol......you guys kill me!!

We still don't know dick about what causes warming s0ns!!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 20, 2017)

skookerasbil said:


> lol......you guys kill me!!
> 
> We still don't know dick about what causes warming s0ns!!



I know!!

It's bad when warmers use bad science to justify wasting trillions of dollars on "green energy".
At least when SSDD and Billy use bad science, they aren't trying to take/waste our money.
It just makes us look bad, makes it harder for us to resist the warmers when the people on our side politically are so wrong on the science.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 20, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



1.  The warming, had you read the article is at 90kl, if it was to occur at all.  This is consistent with the CAGW hypothesis.  This height and temperature is incapable of warming the surface.

2. Surface tension absorption causes immediate evaporation which expends that energy and more reflecting it back into space. The water can not warm with a negative imbalance. it must cool.

3. Like energy in your 110 wall socket at home, the energy is present.  Without an affectable conductor it will do nothing..


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 20, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


*
The warming, had you read the article is at 90kl,
*
Yes, I saw that stupid error. Thanks for ignoring the effect on the surface.
And for ignoring the temperature of CO2 at the surface.

*Surface tension absorption*

Surface tension absorption? Wow!
One of the dumber things I've heard you say. Tell me more!!

*causes immediate evaporation which expends that energy and more reflecting it back into space.
*
If the energy causes evaporation, that energy warms the Earth.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 21, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Surface tension evaporation is a cumulative negative result. Thus more energy is lost than gained.

Tell me more Todd... how does magical LWIR penetrate the oceans...Empirical evidence tells us your flat wrong!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 21, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


*
Surface tension evaporation
*
What's that?

*Thus more energy is lost than gained.
*
Lost by what? How?

*how does magical LWIR penetrate the oceans
*
Who said it did? Where? Why does it have to?
*
...Empirical evidence tells us your flat wrong!
*
Flat wrong about what? From what post? Be specific.


----------



## IanC (Nov 21, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> Surface tension evaporation is a cumulative negative result. Thus more energy is lost than gained.
> 
> Tell me more Todd... how does magical LWIR penetrate the oceans...Empirical evidence tells us your flat wrong!




Billybob- tell us again why you think the complete and immediate absorption of IR within the first millimetre of water is inefficient. Surely having all the energy concentrated in a small volume of water causes a greater local effect than if it were spread out over a centimeter or metre?

Going in the opposite direction, IR from the surface to the atmosphere, any energy not captured quickly is soon lost to space, and therefore really is inefficient at warming the atmosphere. 

The difference between the two directions is obvious. EMR going into the oceans cannot escape, it all gets absorbed sooner or later no matter how poorly any particular wavelength is capable of being absorbed. Poorly absorbed light buries the energy deeper into the water making it harder to get out again.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 21, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...





IanC said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Surface tension evaporation is a cumulative negative result. Thus more energy is lost than gained.
> ...



I guess we need to go back to high school level science for a bit.

Water tension boundary.  Fill a cup until it is full and then slowly add drop after drop until the glass is over full yet water is above the rim in a bubble shape.  This is called surface tension. It is the molecular bond that water molecules have with each other and the evaporation of water which creates a thin skin of particulate matter and water in its fluid/vapor state.

This boundary is about 10 microns thick. When LWIR is introduced only the boundary is affected and it creates a fast exchange of energy back into the atmosphere. This cools the water below more than the skin was warmed to create the reaction.

It is well known that temperatures at the sea surface are typically a few-tenths degrees Celsius cooler than the temperatures some tens of centimeters below [Saunders, 1967; Paulson and Simpson, 1981; Wu, 1985; Fairall et al., 1996; Wick et al., 1996; Donlon et al., 2002]

If you are concerned about transfer of heat from atmosphere to ocean, get yourself an electrical heat gun and hold it over a bucket of water at about 16 inches for 5 minutes. Light wind and LWIR will be all that interacts.  No heat transfer. The reason, surface tension. NO heat transfer period.

*The Second Law of Thermodynamics requires heat to flow one-way from hot to cold.*
        Since the atmosphere is colder (average radiating temperature of ~ -10 C) than the ocean surface (~ 17 C), the 2nd Law of Thermodynamics states that heat can only be transferred one-way from the ocean surface to the atmosphere, not the other way around.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 21, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


*
When LWIR is introduced only the boundary is affected and it creates a fast exchange of energy back into the atmosphere.
*
Yes, when water evaporates, the remaining water cools.
So now that we know the IR adds energy to the Earth system, what was your point again?
*
Light wind and LWIR will be all that interacts.  No heat transfer. The reason, surface tension.
*
The fact that you think surface tension prevents heat transfer is interesting.
Did you come up with that on your own?
*
Since the atmosphere is colder (average radiating temperature of ~ -10 C) than the ocean surface (~ 17 C), the 2nd Law of Thermodynamics states that heat can only be transferred one-way
*
One-way?
Photons can only travel from the ocean to the atmosphere, never from the atmosphere to the ocean?
Does your theory involve some sort of electromagnetic shield?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 22, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


You don't understand residency time or when energy is released within the water cycle. 

I refuse to argue the circular logic you and Ian like to spout about energy flow. Your belief appears fundamentally wrong as evidenced by the physical laws and observations.  You can hypothesize all you want but I will no longer play your circular games. A colder object can not warm a warmer one.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 22, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



*You don't understand residency time or when energy is released within the water cycle.
*
What have I posted that makes you feel that?
*
I refuse to argue the circular logic you and Ian like to spout about energy flow.
*
Obviously. Because you'd say stupid stuff about energy fields blocking photons from cooler matter.

*Your belief appears fundamentally wrong as evidenced by the physical laws and observations.
*
Which laws and observations conflict with my beliefs?

*A colder object can not warm a warmer one.
*
But we're not talking about that.
We're talking about what happens when photons hit matter.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 23, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Get back to me when you have observed physical evidence that a cooler object can warm a warmer one.. Until then, you can argue with yourself over "net" energy flow hypothesis..

This is like saying a guy with a 10cc syringe can hit a guy using a fire hose.. the flows do not allow for the smaller flow to reach the bigger one...


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 23, 2017)

One more long term record showing GAT (global average temperature) dropping and CO2 levels rising.  The opposite of what Alarmists and the IPCC Claim should happen...








> These data clearly show that whatever effect carbon dioxide may have on the temperature, it is far outweighed by other factors: and this falsifies the hypothesis that carbon dioxide causes dangerous global warming. The data show that there is nothing unusual about the current episode of increased global temperature in either its timing or its amplitude, which lies well within the bounds of natural variation.



Source

It also shows that 1-3 deg C changes are not uncommon or historic in our climate records.. Our current rise is nothing out of the normal cyclical changes of the earth.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 23, 2017)

A PhD demanding CONTEXT!  this is refreshing...*

"Although there is endless reporting and commentary about the danger of global warming, there is no mention of the data supporting the anthropogenic global-warming hypothesis because no such data exist. Discussion always diverts to such matters as modelling, sea-level changes, weather events, reef bleaching, melting ice caps or any of a myriad other phenomena in which changes have been observed.


If you study nature you will always observe change, but these changes must be seen in their proper context. All of these changing phenomena may (or may not) be signs of warming. But signs of warming are precisely what one would expect to see at the peak of a warming cycle and they tell us absolutely nothing about the cause of the warming. To test the hypothesis that it is carbon dioxide that is causing the warming we must turn to carbon dioxide and temperature data: and they show that whatever the cause of the warming is, it is not carbon dioxide, whose warming effect, such as it is, is clearly outweighed by natural factors."

ENVIRONMENT Core of climate science is in the real-world data*


----------



## IanC (Nov 23, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> This is like saying a guy with a 10cc syringe can hit a guy using a fire hose.. the flows do not allow for the smaller flow to reach the bigger one...



This statement illustrates  Billybob's fundamental misunderstanding of the properties of light.

Once created, a photon travels in a straight line until it interacts with a particle of matter. Photons do NOT interact with other photons.  Any number of photons can occupy a single point in space, regardless of their direction or wavelength.

A photon emitted from the Earth in the direction of the Sun will be absorbed by the Sun, if there is no other matter to react with along the path. A million photons traveling along the same path in the opposite direction will not affect the single photon headed towards the Sun.

There is no cancelling out in radiation. There are gross flows in both directions, and a net flow that is able to effect change. 

The gross flow in either direction can be quantified but not used in isolation because they are happening simultaneously. Two objects at the same temperature are both radiating at each other but there is no change because there is no net flow.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 23, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



*Get back to me when you have observed physical evidence that a cooler object can warm a warmer one..
*
As soon as you prove your claim that photons from cooler matter cannot hit warmer matter.

*the flows do not allow for the smaller flow to reach the bigger one...
*
The "higher pressure" of hotter photons repels the "cooler photons"? Really?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 23, 2017)

IanC said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > This is like saying a guy with a 10cc syringe can hit a guy using a fire hose.. the flows do not allow for the smaller flow to reach the bigger one...
> ...



*This statement illustrates Billybob's fundamental misunderstanding of the properties of light.
*
His ignorance is painful.

*Two objects at the same temperature are both radiating at each other but there is no change because there is no net flow.
*
SSDD's idiotic claims about equilibrium are unique.
I wonder why he's never posted anything backing his "all radiating ceases at equilibrium" idiocy?
I wonder if Billy agrees with that claim?

Do you Billy?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 23, 2017)

IanC said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > This is like saying a guy with a 10cc syringe can hit a guy using a fire hose.. the flows do not allow for the smaller flow to reach the bigger one...
> ...


We are talking EM ENERGY not visible light..

But keep talking yourself in circles.. Its funny that you don't even understand basic EM wave emissions and what we call WAVE CANCELLATION. Your hypothetical "photon" is actually Electromagnetic waves.  They propagate and they can be dampened much like two hoses facing each other..

But continue to show me you have little understanding of the inner workings of our atmosphere and energy movement.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 23, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



LOL...  Both of you are clueless.. your hypothetical premises have a whole lot of holes...  Let me know when you get some empirical evidence to prove your assertions.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 23, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > IanC said:
> ...


*

your hypothetical premises have a whole lot of holes
*
Which premises?


----------



## IanC (Nov 24, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...




I never said visible light. I used the generic term 'light'. If you would prefer me to use EMR, consider it done, and respond accordingly.

EMR does not interact with other EMR, it interacts with matter.

A magnetic field (carried by virtual photons) has the ability to polarize some wavelengths of light. Discovered by experiment and measurement, replicated over and over again, know to be true. Does this prove my above statement wrong?

On the contrary. An experiment using a light source, light detector, evacuated tube to connect them, and a moveable magnet to produce the magnetic field provided very interesting results. When the magnet was close to the light source the beam of light was polarized. As the magnet was moved away from the light source the polarization was progressively reduced to nothing. As the magnet started approaching the detector, the polarization reappeared and became progressively stronger. What an amazing result!

Polarization happens when EITHER the light source OR the detector was exposed to a magnetic field! But in the middle, where there was no matter for the light to interact with, the light was unaffected.


----------



## IanC (Nov 24, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > IanC said:
> ...




specifically point out some of these 'holes'. I do a much better job of responding to explicit points, rather than the blanket insult of 'clueless'. 

I can back up my statements. I may not be totally correct in all cases but it is more that my statements are incomplete than wrong. There are always confounding factors that need to be taken into account as you move from general physics principles to actual measurements of reality. The Earth's rotation is slowing down because of tidal forces. It speeds up after a big earthquake.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 24, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > IanC said:
> ...



You never answered, do you believe "all radiating ceases at equilibrium"?


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 25, 2017)

Big reason nobody is caring about the science..........

*Perception of climate change*

James Hansena,1,
Makiko Satoa, and
Reto Ruedyb
*http://www.pnas.org/content/109/37/E2415.full*




Unfortunately for the AGW k00ks, they just cant connect the dots on this kind of stuff. They point to "the science' as if its gonna change attitudes. Ummmm..............its not. Hasn't budged in 20+ years despite widespread bomb throwing from the AGW nutters. Well duh..........people hear this stuff but continue to walk out there door by mid-fall and are forced to run back into the house to find the nut sack/camel toe warmers. So everything the religion says isn't matching what people are feeling year, after year, after year, after year, after year...............

Offuckingcourse climate change is going to be waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay down on peoples worry-about list.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 25, 2017)

IanC said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > IanC said:
> ...


Funny:

You admit that energy can be present and not affect that which it passes through yet some how CO2 LWIR is magical and can affect everything in earth atmosphere.. Until you can show me how LWIR interacts differently than empirical evidence shows, good luck with your AGW Hypothesis...  You have over 237 failed modeling attempts that prove your theroy false and your understanding flawed.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 25, 2017)

IanC said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


EM waves are affected by magnetism, and opposing waves in differing polarities. There are many in our atmosphere that are not accounted for and the reason they use "net" transfer equations such as SB does.

When you ignore your conductor (that which expends energy to create work) or the lack there of, you could have billions of joules in our atmosphere and the earth would still cool.


----------



## IanC (Nov 25, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...




Be specific in your criticisms.

I claim CO2 absorbs 15 micron radiation produced by the surface. True or false?

This energy is then thermalized into the total energy of the atmosphere by molecular collision, leaving only the amount of reemited 15 micron defined by the temperature of the atmosphere. True or false?

15 micron radiation is swapped back and forth in the atmosphere until it reaches a height in the atmosphere where the density is low enough that the photon can escape to space without being reabsorbed by another CO2 molecule. True or false?

The amount of radiation absorbed at the surface boundary is greater than the amount released at the emission height. The difference of energy between the two is the amount available to add to the stored energy in the atmosphere, which then needs to find another pathway out of the system. True or false?

I am only concerned with the CO2 influence so stay on topic. I am not defending climate models other than to claim CO2 has a warming influence, based on known principles of physics.


----------



## IanC (Nov 25, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



I am unwilling to try to decipher this gibberish. Restate it in a comprehensible form.


----------



## IanC (Nov 27, 2017)

There are two boundaries for CO2. A crisp one at the surface where all the surface produced 15 micron radiation is absorbed in the first ten metres. And a diffuse second one where the radiation escapes to space rather than getting reabsorbed.

Sandwiched in between is an area where 15 micron radiation is produced proportionally to the atmospheric temperature but completely reabsorbed by other CO2 molecules. Any thin layer is in local thermodynamic equilibrium (LTE) but on a larger scale there is adiabatic lapse rate that causes cooling with increased height.

CO2 warms the atmosphere at the surface boundary by absorbing radiation that would otherwise directly escape to space. This energy is added to the stored total energy of the atmosphere by molecular collisions. Any reemission of 15 micron radiation is still stuck in the atmosphere, less a tiny amount sent back to the surface.

The amount of energy absorbed at the first boundary is much greater than the amount released at the second boundary because the temperature controls the amount of radiation, and it is much cooler high above where it is released.

We can argue about what happens to that extra energy. But not that it is there because of CO2.


----------



## SSDD (Nov 29, 2017)

The effect that CO2 has on atmospheric temperatures is zero or less.  That remains true till such time as you can show me a measurement made with an instrument at ambient temperature that establishes a coherent link between the absorption of IR by a gas and warming in the atmosphere...

You claim it is happening at ambient temperature, then you should be able to show measurements made with instruments at ambient temperature.  If it is happening at a magnitude great enough to alter the global temperature, then you damned well should be able to measure it with instruments at ambient temperature...if you can't measure it when it is supposedly happening at that magnitude, then it simply isn't happening.


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 29, 2017)

On the Climate-Industrial Complex............

*http://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2013/09/the_climate-industrial_complex.html*


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 29, 2017)

Guys.....not for nothing but this debate on energy absorption and global temperatures is starting to resemble a group navel contemplation session.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Nov 29, 2017)

*American leaders should read their official climate science report*
*Posted on 27 November 2017 by John Abraham*
The United States Global Change Research Program recently released a report on the science of climate change and its causes. The report is available for anyone to read; it was prepared by top scientists, and it gives an overview of the most up to date science. 

If you want to understand climate change and a single document that summarizes what we know, this is your chance. This report is complete, readily understandable, and accessible. It discusses what we know, how we know it, how confident we are, and how likely certain events are to happen if we continue on our business-as-usual path. 


*To summarize, our Earth has warmed nearly 2°F (1°C) since the beginning of the 20th century. Today’s Earth is the warmest it has ever been in the history of modern civilization.*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Nov 29, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *American leaders should read their official climate science report*
> *Posted on 27 November 2017 by John Abraham*
> The United States Global Change Research Program recently released a report on the science of climate change and its causes. The report is available for anyone to read; it was prepared by top scientists, and it gives an overview of the most up to date science.
> 
> ...








*Global average surface temperatures over the past 1,700 years. Illustration: United States Global Change Research Program*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 29, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > *American leaders should read their official climate science report*
> ...



I love that hockey stick!!!
That's why Michael Mann won his Nobel Prize........


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Nov 29, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> I love that hockey stick!!!
> That's why Michael Mann won his Nobel Prize........



The* National Research Council committee report *found:

The basic conclusion of Mann et al. (1998, 1999) was that the late 20th century warmth in the Northern Hemisphere was unprecedented during at least the last 1,000 years. *This conclusion has subsequently been supported by an array of evidence* that includes both additional large-scale surface temperature reconstructions and pronounced changes in a variety of local proxy indicators, such as melting on ice caps and the retreat of glaciers around the world.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 29, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > I love that hockey stick!!!
> ...



*The basic conclusion of Mann et al. (1998, 1999) was that the late 20th century warmth in the Northern Hemisphere was unprecedented during at least the last 1,000 years.
*
Absolutely!
Erasing the MWP and LIA helps that conclusion.......


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 29, 2017)

https://weather.com/news/weather/news/2017-11-28-siberia-colder-than-minus-60-degrees-in-November


More AGW k00k losing...........


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 29, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > I love that hockey stick!!!
> ...





"array of evidence"


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 29, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > I love that hockey stick!!!
> ...


Mann Et Al is a fraud.  It attempts to remove warming periods that were just as fast and more pronounced than our current period.   But then, that was the whole point of the fraud, to make people like you believe that what we are experiencing is somehow man caused and in need of their control to fix..  Its a Lie..  But do continue dupe!





But if we put it into a bit more context we find that even that lie cant fix their and your kind of stupid..


----------



## SSDD (Nov 29, 2017)

Tell me tyrone....exactly what do you find funny about the fact that there are no data measured with an instrument at ambient temperature that establishes a coherent relationship between the absorption of IR by a gas and warming in the atmosphere?

If it weren't so tragic, it would be funny that anyone believes with no evidence, but since you are a believer, what do you find funny about an absolute lack of evidence?


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 30, 2017)

Ummm..........who's not winning??


*http://dailycaller.com/2017/11/29/study-satellites-show-no-acceleration-in-global-warming-for-23-years/*


----------



## IanC (Nov 30, 2017)

IanC said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > IanC said:
> ...



Bump for billyboob


----------



## SSDD (Nov 30, 2017)

IanC said:


> I am only concerned with the CO2 influence so stay on topic. I am not defending climate models other than to claim CO2 has a warming influence, based on known principles of physics.



Bump for billyboob[/QUOTE]

CO2 has zero or less influence on global temperatures.


----------



## IanC (Nov 30, 2017)

SSDD said:


> CO2 has zero or less influence on global temperatures.




Another naked claim without explanation or evidence.

I broke my explanation down into three main components to make it easier for you to specify where I might have gone wrong.

Unlike you I am willing to add further explanation to counter a criticism.

Have at it.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 30, 2017)

IanC said:


> SSDD said:
> 
> 
> > CO2 has zero or less influence on global temperatures.
> ...



LOL...

Lets unravel your BS... 

What is the amount of stored kinetic energy in your 14-18um LWIR? Its never been measured by empirically observed evidence. Only hypothetical modeling has shown any affect, models that have no predictive capability and are thus shown, by their lack of paralleling reality, to be wrong. Thus the hypothesis and understanding of the system is wrong. 

Now how will that LWIR interact with a black-body?  How will it interact with a grey body?  How much energy is actually absorbed? How much energy is emitted or reflected? Again, It's never been measured and models do not reflect reality. Equipment not cooled below that of the surrounding area can not measure this and even when cooled the focal point is in question.

Now we know, by physical measurements, the mass of the atmosphere is not be affected by the lack of kinetic energy that can be stored by LWIR in this narrow band. There is no hot spot. Not even the grey bodies of the oceans are affected beyond the skin layer of evaporation. 73% of the earth is not being affected by LWIR. 

The great pause is now over 23 years long even with the continued rise in CO2.

Even when your shown that your measuring devices are not measuring what you think they are, you still make wild claims that they are, without evidence. Then you deflect to the issues of hypothetical photons being 'smart' when it is a matter of known physics that colder objects can not warm a warmer one without the expenditure of energy.  The mechanism of 'net' energy is incorrectly modeled because they do not know how the transfer actually works. You hypothesize about how it works but the modeling fails every time, which means you don't know what you think you do..

As for EM not being affected by other waves, that is total bull shit Ian and worse still is you know better.


----------



## SSDD (Dec 1, 2017)

IanC said:


> Another naked claim without explanation or evidence.



The evidence is that there is no evidence ian.  How many thousands of billions of dollars have been spent researching the topic.  Can you show me a single measurement made with an instrument at ambient temperature that establishes a coherent link between the absorption of IR by a gas and warming in the atmosphere...just one?

Of course you can't..we both know you can't.  One of us gets it enough to grasp the why.  Because it isn't happening.  The climate sensitivity to CO2 is zero or less.  If this phenomenon that you described happening all the time at a magnitude sufficient to alter the global temperature were happening...at ambient temperature...it could be measured by instruments at ambient temperature...it can't because it isn't.



IanC said:


> I broke my explanation down into three main components to make it easier for you to specify where I might have gone wrong.



I haven't gone wrong ian...you have.  I am looking for some measurement, some observation, some actual evidence that this effect predicted by unobservable, unmeasurable, untestable mathematical models is real..none exists.  We certainly have technology sensitive enough to measure effects that you claim are happing at the magnitude that you believe they are happening and yet, the effect can't be measured.  Because it isn't happening.



IanC said:


> Unlike you I am willing to add further explanation to counter a criticism.



Unlike you, I am not willing to believe in magic because I can't find any physical evidence to support my beliefs.



IanC said:


> Have at it.



Have at what?  What evidence have you posted?  All you have done is pose what if fantasy scenarios where things are happening that don't seem to be measurable even though you claim that they are happening so often and at such a magnitude that the are altering the global temperature.  You have posted nothing of substance to support any of this.  You may as well be arguing in support of the aether for all the evidence you have provided.


----------



## SSDD (Dec 1, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> As for EM not being affected by other waves, that is total bull shit Ian and worse still is you know better.



Ask anyone who installs radio, microwave, laser, or any other sort of array that must interact with other arrays emitting at the same frequency if EM energy interacts with other EM energy.  EM is EM regardless of the frequency and all of it, across every frequency is subject to the same laws of physics,  and anyone who claims that EM atany frequency only interacts with matter is  uninformed, ignorant, and simply full of shit.


----------



## IanC (Dec 1, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> What is the amount of stored kinetic energy in your 14-18um LWIR? Its never been measured by empirically observed evidence



I gave you a chain of logic and asked you which link(s) you thought were broken. Instead of answering you ask me for an amount, to an ambiguous question. I am a concepts guy not an engineer. I will give you directions on how to get the answer but you would have to do the actual work yourself.

First some simplifying assumptions, you can add the complexities back in when you do your calculations.

Sea water has an emissivity of roughly 0.95 in the highly measured and studied range of 8-14 microns. This corresponds and allows comparisons with satellite measurements through the atmospheric window. I am using the null hypothesis to assign a similar emissivity to the next door CO2 band of 14-16 microns, your extra band of 16-18 microns is probably also similar but I don't know why you include it.

The emissivity of CO2 is 0.99+ for the 14-16 micron band, and all surface radiation produced in this band is absorbed within a few metres of atmosphere.

The satellite measurements of 14-16 microns give an amount of radiation that corresponds to about minus 60C.

So the rough answer to your question is the amount of 14-16 IR produced by an object at 15C (average global surface temperature), less the amount produced by an object at minus 60C.

Obviously you would have to make many complex corrections and calculations to get to a more exact figure. And you would need much more detailed information on every location on Earth.

But I would start with plugging in those two temperatures into an online S-B calculator, and multiply the difference by the surface area of the Earth. 



Perhaps some of you are saying, "this doesn't sound right, I thought half the radiation was reemited towards the surface". 

When a CO2 absorbs a 15 micron photon the energy is stored as potential energy. It can either reemit the photon, or convert the energy into a different form during a molecular collision. The average time between collisions at STP is much shorter than the average time to re-emit. Therefore few excited molecules exist long enough to produce a photon. Almost all of the 15 micron energy received from the surface is converted general atmospheric energy by collision, and practically none returns to the surface as 15 micron photons.


----------



## IanC (Dec 1, 2017)

SSDD said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > As for EM not being affected by other waves, that is total bull shit Ian and worse still is you know better.
> ...



EMR interacts with matter which then interacts with other EMR. 

If no matter is present EMR remains unchanged no matter how much other EMR is present.


----------



## IanC (Dec 1, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> Now we know, by physical measurements, the mass of the atmosphere is not be affected by the lack of kinetic energy that can be stored by LWIR in this narrow band. There is no hot spot




How am I supposed to respond to this type of garbled message?

What physical measurements?

The surface energy is delivered to the atmosphere by LWIR, it is then stored by the atmospheric mass as kinetic and potential energy.

What type of hot spot are you talking about? For CO2 and 15 micron IR the hot spot is about two metres off the surface. Two metres is the average mean free path of a 15 micron photon.


----------



## IanC (Dec 1, 2017)

Here is a visual representation of how much energy is captured and stored in the atmosphere. The CO2 notch would go all the way up to the top line if no CO2 was present. Instead, it radiates the amount associated with minus 60C. The missing area is the energy that has to find another way out.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Dec 1, 2017)

IanC said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Now we know, by physical measurements, the mass of the atmosphere is not be affected by the lack of kinetic energy that can be stored by LWIR in this narrow band. There is no hot spot
> ...


"For CO2 and 15 micron IR the hot spot is about two metres off the surface."

Bull Shit Ian.. 

The area of the atmosphere is about 9.6 kl (35,000 to 45,000 feet) up according to the IPCC and their overlords, where the water vapor and CO2 are supposed to mix and throw heat back to the surface.. You fail at even the very basics of the AGW hypothesis.





SO Ian..   You want to try again?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Dec 1, 2017)

IanC said:


> Here is a visual representation of how much energy is captured and stored in the atmosphere. The CO2 notch would go all the way up to the top line if no CO2 was present. Instead, it radiates the amount associated with minus 60C. The missing area is the energy that has to find another way out.



LOL..

Ian, 

This is a BAND PASS GRAPH! it does not tell us how much energy is emitted...It only tells us how the matter in our atmosphere emits or passes energy in the wavelength bands, thus BANDPASS.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 1, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a visual representation of how much energy is captured and stored in the atmosphere. The CO2 notch would go all the way up to the top line if no CO2 was present. Instead, it radiates the amount associated with minus 60C. The missing area is the energy that has to find another way out.
> ...


*
This is a BAND PASS GRAPH! it does not tell us how much energy is emitted.
*




Is that your final answer?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Dec 1, 2017)

SSDD said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > As for EM not being affected by other waves, that is total bull shit Ian and worse still is you know better.
> ...


I worked for a telecommunications company for a while dealing in fiber optics, QAM modulation, high power microwave emitters/receivers and closed circuit cable distribution. Reflections and magnetic wave interference can wipe out EM waves.

Its rather funny to deal with those who don't have a damn clue. Reflections in the system can kill it while different frequencies can pass without a problem.. It all comes down the the conductor and loads... if they cant use the energy sent to them nothing happens..

Such is the problem with CO2 in our atmosphere, the wavelengths it emits is incapable of warming the oceans and the water vapor in the atmosphere is not holding the heat like they hypothesized..  But they still refuse to correct the hypothesis.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Dec 1, 2017)

IanC said:


> SSDD said:
> 
> 
> > CO2 has zero or less influence on global temperatures.
> ...


First off lets look at the LOG for CO2.



Now if we look at the graph, the distance from 280ppm to 400pm. shows we should have had warming of about 3 deg C in the last 200 years.

Current warming is but +0.48 deg C in unaltered data sets and +0.86 deg C in altered data sets.

Please tell me how a trace gas in lab situations can have this kind of warming but in our atmosphere have just 10-15% of that warming?  Water is having a negative impact on the gas and the warming that has happened is to small to be fully attributed to CO2.  Now rule out Solar influences, angle of incidence and Milankovich cycles.  There is nothing left to imply CO2 has any discernible affect.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Dec 1, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > IanC said:
> ...


Prove otherwise..


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 1, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



Prove that you missed the part of the graph that showed how much energy is radiated? DERP!


----------



## IanC (Dec 2, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...




More garbled nonsense.

9.6 kilometres is slightly more than 30,000 feet, and not even in the range you gave. The abbreviation for kilometre is km, which you would know if you had a scientific background.

I was probably the first here to bring up the missing hot spot as a major flaw in AGW theory but it has nothing to do with CO2 and everything to do with water vapour. 

Hansen, Schmidt and the rest of the Climate Team over at Real Climate tried to spin the hot spot failure by saying the real CO2 signature was stratospheric cooling. 

I am willing to debate the Hot Spot with you but at least get up to speed on the issues. It has nothing to do with CO2 absorbing surface IR. Quit asking me to defend the IPCC and their AGW models. I have repeatedly stated I don't agree with them.

On the other hand, the presence of CO2 is obviously a warming factor, with only the amount of warming being in doubt.


----------



## IanC (Dec 2, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a visual representation of how much energy is captured and stored in the atmosphere. The CO2 notch would go all the way up to the top line if no CO2 was present. Instead, it radiates the amount associated with minus 60C. The missing area is the energy that has to find another way out.
> ...




Dolt


----------



## IanC (Dec 2, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> > SSDD said:
> ...




More nonsense. 

Less than half a doubling of CO2 should cause 3C of warming?? What have you been smoking?

How did you get EXACT numbers to two decimal places for the supposedly real warming and the supposedly fake warming? You just make up things to say. Do you believe your own bullshit?


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 4, 2017)

Karakoram glaciers

*http://dailycaller.com/2017/08/11/some-of-the-worlds-largest-non-polar-glaciers-are-expanding-despite-global-warming/*


----------



## Billy_Bob (Dec 6, 2017)

IanC said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > IanC said:
> ...


I see you took graph reading from Krick... The LOG graph shows you what we should have had for warming.. Doing the math tells us the rest..


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 7, 2017)

EPA scuttles rule on mining cleanup funding


Who's not winning?


----------



## IanC (Dec 8, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



I have repeatedly said that I concur with calculations that put the warming influence of CO2 at roughly 1C per doubling.

You put up a graph that gives two values, neither of which are close to 1C per doubling. I immediately stop looking. How on Earth do you think you can get exact figures to two decimal places for the 'real' and 'fake' amount of warming?

I think it is you who has difficulties discerning the information present in a graph. 

And the abbreviation for the logarithmic function is not all caps, and this graph uses the natural log which is abbreviated as ln


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 9, 2017)

*https://qz.com/1144207/the-worlds-astonishing-dependence-on-fossil-fuels-hasnt-changed-in-40-years/*


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 11, 2017)

Snowing in Florida today s0ns............ Weather It’s so cold outside that it snowed in Florida By Monique O. Madan mmadan@miamiherald.com Read more here: http://www.miamiherald.com/news/weather/article189034219.html#fmp#storylink=cpy


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 11, 2017)

thread soon coming up to 1/4 of million "views"............dang...........especially when you consider that virtually all of the threads posted up by the k00k left climate crusaders get only a few hundred "views" at best.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 17, 2017)

*http://grist.org/climate-energy/most-americans-accept-that-climate-change-is-real-they-just-dont-care-that-much-about-it/*


Who's not winning?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Dec 25, 2017)

Setting cold records.... thousands of them....




And all this time we were supposed to be setting hot records and not cold records...  Seems to me the planet is cooling by the shear numbers of cold records vs the very few hot ones...  But that would challenge the alarmist modeling and adjustments...  Even with the adjustments cooling is very evident, even in the southern hemisphere where its supposed to be warming for summer...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 25, 2017)

Military Times: Pentagon still preparing for climate change

Cities prepare for global warming » Yale Climate Connections

What Are Other Countries Doing on Climate Change? | World Resources Institute


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 25, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> Setting cold records.... thousands of them....
> View attachment 167848
> 
> And all this time we were supposed to be setting hot records and not cold records...  Seems to me the planet is cooling by the shear numbers of cold records vs the very few hot ones...  But that would challenge the alarmist modeling and adjustments...  Even with the adjustments cooling is very evident, even in the southern hemisphere where its supposed to be warming for summer...


What kind of an idiot can't tell the difference between local weather and global climate?  Answer: an uneducated slob with no knowledge whatsoever on either topic.  Seriously bro, you would not pass my kids' freshman science class.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Dec 25, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Setting cold records.... thousands of them....
> ...



You really are an idiot.... In the last 25 years nighttime cold records out number the night time high temp records by 5-1...  Which means the planet is cooling..


----------



## Billy_Bob (Dec 25, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Military Times: Pentagon still preparing for climate change
> 
> Cities prepare for global warming » Yale Climate Connections
> 
> What Are Other Countries Doing on Climate Change? | World Resources Institute


Stupid is as stupid does...

Following charlatans and political whores will end badly for those nations.. As for our military they are required to make plans for all contingencies so your inclusion of them is funny as hell and disingenuous.. Had you read any of the military  reports you would have found that no exigency is seen in this and the threat assessment is very low.  Talk about a damn partisan hack...


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 26, 2017)

Hey Billy............more AGW k00k losing................

*https://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/us-new-years-eve-forecast-2017-nyc-to-face-biting-winds-as-cold-grips-central-eastern-us/70003652*


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 28, 2017)

getting worse yet...............


*COLD BLAST HEARTLAND; CHILLS GO EVEN LOWER...** 
*
*Record -37° in Minnesota...*

*Waterfall freezes!*

*Cold Turns Deadly...*

*Siberia, Antarctica Warmer Than NH...*

*LIVE CHILL MAP...*




DRUDGE REPORT 2018®



Who's not winning?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Dec 30, 2017)

Despite ‘green dreams’, EIA report projects fossil and nuclear fuels provide 83% of total world energy in 2040

And the hits just keep on coming...


----------



## Billy_Bob (Dec 30, 2017)

skookerasbil said:


> getting worse yet...............
> 
> 
> *COLD BLAST HEARTLAND; CHILLS GO EVEN LOWER...**
> ...


Too funny...

Shortly after a meteorological debate on the polar low position for tomorrow night, 5 NYC stations change their forecasts...  Now they are projecting 0 deg F for midnight with 15-20mph winds...  Wind chills of -17 deg F and colder expected.

Coldest in record-keeping....  Looking  like its going to be a record cold setting night..


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 31, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > getting worse yet...............
> ...






And Billy.........you wonder why the folks in the IPCC and NOAA have to constantly be rigging the data??

Here ya go................

*NEW BITTER BLAST: COLDEST NEW YEAR'S DAY IN CHICAGO HISTORY? 

APPLE flagship windows cracking...

Child wearing only diaper found wandering... 







Niagara Falls freezes... *


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 31, 2017)

Who's not winning????


*https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2017/dec/28/global-warming-films-flop-box-office-2017/*


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 5, 2018)

sweet.........President Trump brings a whole now meaning to the phrase, *"DRILL BABY DRILL!!!"*


Historic winning s0ns >> Trump administration plan would widely expand drilling in U.S. continental waters


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 7, 2018)

Claim: Silicon Valley Retreating into a Renewable Energy Safe Space

Here's the new CARBON CREDIT SCAM....

Will these fools ever give up?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 11, 2018)

‘The 97% climate consensus’ starts to crumble with 485 new papers in 2017 that question it


> N(1) Natural mechanisms play well more than a negligible role (as claimed by the IPCC) in the net changes in the climate system, which includes temperature variations, precipitation patterns, weather events, etc., and the influence of increased CO2 concentrations on climatic changes are less pronounced than currently imagined.
> 
> N(2) The warming/sea levels/glacier and sea ice retreat/hurricane and drought intensities…experienced during the modern era are neither unprecedented or remarkable, nor do they fall outside the range of natural variability, as clearly shown in the first 150 graphs (from 2017) on this list.
> 
> ...



Skeptic Papers 2017 (1)

Skeptic Papers 2017 (2)


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 13, 2018)

Damn Billy.........here in New York, we had 24 hours of 55 degree's and it was awesome. That was last night..........as I type this, it is already down to mid-30's and plowing right down to about 14 degree's here tonight.

ghey


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 13, 2018)

A Climate History Lesson: Extremism of Stories Like ‘Bomb Cyclone’ is a Good Thing

Dr Tim Ball explains the whole zonal flow and how none of what we have seen over the last two months is abnormal at all....


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 17, 2018)

In the coldest village on earth, eyelashes freeze, dinner is frozen and temperatures sink to -88F


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 17, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> In the coldest village on earth, eyelashes freeze, dinner is frozen and temperatures sink to -88F


We broke over 3,000 low temp records last night in the Continental US alone..  And the polar region is beginning to drop in temp as well.  The Zonal flows are as big as they are going to get for this year.. still about a month of serious cold for the NH..


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 19, 2018)

German Electricity Price Projected To Quadruple By 2020, To Over 40 Cents Per Kilowatt-Hour!


F'ing climate industry..........they never tell you that all their shit serves on purpose: to put everybody in the poor house..........


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 19, 2018)

German Electricity Price Projected To Quadruple By 2020, To Over 40 Cents Per Kilowatt-Hour!


F'ing climate industry..........they never tell you that all their shit serves on purpose: to put everybody in the poor house..........


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 26, 2018)

Now its *"WE MUST STOP EATING SANDWICHES!!"* coming from the climate k00ks..............

*https://newatlas.com/sandwiches-global-warming/53128/*

Is this stuff not awesome??!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 28, 2018)

Here we go again....





Now they want to use a term that makes you fear but leaves it open to attach anything to it they want.....

'Call it atmosphere cancer' - How the world's best-known marketer would tackle global warming

“Atmosphere Cancer” – The Latest Name for Global Warming


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 3, 2018)

Billy_Bob said:


> Here we go again....
> 
> View attachment 173873
> 
> ...





Oy


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 7, 2018)

Coldest Olympics in history? PyeongChang organizers break out the hats and blankets.


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 25, 2018)

>>> *https://news.nationalgeographic.com/2018/02/ross-ice-shelf-bore-antarctica-freezing/*

More bad news for the climate crusaders!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 26, 2018)

Quote of the Week – an amazing and encouraging statement from EPA’s Scott Pruitt

Scott Pruitt: Busy year. And it was great to be at CPAC about two weeks after having been sworn in last year. And I talked last year about the future ain’t what it used to be, that Yogi Berra quote that I cited about the change that was gonna take place at the agency and I think we’ve been about that change the last year. Focusing on rule of law, restoring process and order, making sure that we engage in cooperative federalism as we engage in regulation.

*But the key to me is that weaponization of the agency that took place in the Obama administration, where the agency was used to pick winners and losers. Those days are over.*

Full interview transcript here at The Daily Signal


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 27, 2018)

Billy_Bob said:


> Quote of the Week – an amazing and encouraging statement from EPA’s Scott Pruitt
> 
> Scott Pruitt: Busy year. And it was great to be at CPAC about two weeks after having been sworn in last year. And I talked last year about the future ain’t what it used to be, that Yogi Berra quote that I cited about the change that was gonna take place at the agency and I think we’ve been about that change the last year. Focusing on rule of law, restoring process and order, making sure that we engage in cooperative federalism as we engage in regulation.
> 
> ...






.............love the guy!!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 2, 2018)

Phil Jones falls off the AGW wagon...  Presents paper on data collection failures, homogenization and infilling bias.....

This one is going to make alarmist turn inside out... The king of the CRU climate-gate scandal and publishing gate keeping has just outed the scientific fraud...

Alarmists throw in the towel on poor quality surface temperature data – pitch for a new global climate reference network


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 3, 2018)

Billy_Bob said:


> Phil Jones falls off the AGW wagon...  Presents paper on data collection failures, homogenization and infilling bias.....
> 
> This one is going to make alarmist turn inside out... The king of the CRU climate-gate scandal and publishing gate keeping has just outed the scientific fraud...
> 
> Alarmists throw in the towel on poor quality surface temperature data – pitch for a new global climate reference network


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 10, 2018)

Bitter Florida cold contributes to 166 manatee deaths this year, a record pace

Dang......this sucks......the manatee's in Florida sure could stand a bit of global warming down there s0ns!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 11, 2018)

Dr. David Archibald (of NASA) is a solar physicist who has been studying the sun for decades and has put up a new post over at WUWT..  IT seems that a physical link has been shown now linking the gravitational output from the sun  how it controls the earth cooling and warming. The post has some rather stunning correlations to give it significant credence. Add the Milankovitch position in cycle and you have serious concerns for the next glacial cycle...

If the Good Dr is right, the cooling phase we have entered is going to be massive...

The Modern Warm Period Delimited


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 11, 2018)

Billy_Bob said:


> Dr. David Archibald (of NASA) is a solar physicist who has been studying the sun for decades and has put up a new post over at WUWT..  IT seems that a physical link has been shown now linking the gravitational output from the sun  how it controls the earth cooling and warming. The post has some rather stunning correlations to give it significant credence. Add the Milankovitch position in cycle and you have serious concerns for the next glacial cycle...
> 
> If the Good Dr is right, the cooling phase we have entered is going to be massive...
> 
> The Modern Warm Period Delimited


*
 IT seems that a physical link has been shown now linking the gravitational output from the sun how it controls the earth cooling and warming.
*
The Sun has a "gravitational output"?
And it fluctuates?

Tell me more!!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 11, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Dr. David Archibald (of NASA) is a solar physicist who has been studying the sun for decades and has put up a new post over at WUWT..  IT seems that a physical link has been shown now linking the gravitational output from the sun  how it controls the earth cooling and warming. The post has some rather stunning correlations to give it significant credence. Add the Milankovitch position in cycle and you have serious concerns for the next glacial cycle...
> ...



Why don't you read his article..  And yes the sun has pulsing waves..


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 11, 2018)

Billy_Bob said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



The article didn't mention "gravitational output".


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 11, 2018)

Billy_Bob said:


> Dr. David Archibald (of NASA) is a solar physicist who has been studying the sun for decades and has put up a new post over at WUWT..  IT seems that a physical link has been shown now linking the gravitational output from the sun  how it controls the earth cooling and warming. The post has some rather stunning correlations to give it significant credence. Add the Milankovitch position in cycle and you have serious concerns for the next glacial cycle...
> 
> If the Good Dr is right, the cooling phase we have entered is going to be massive...
> 
> The Modern Warm Period Delimited



*IT seems that a physical link has been shown now linking the gravitational output from the sun how it controls the earth cooling and warming. 
*
Where'd you go? Still researching "gravitational output"?


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 12, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Dr. David Archibald (of NASA) is a solar physicist who has been studying the sun for decades and has put up a new post over at WUWT..  IT seems that a physical link has been shown now linking the gravitational output from the sun  how it controls the earth cooling and warming. The post has some rather stunning correlations to give it significant credence. Add the Milankovitch position in cycle and you have serious concerns for the next glacial cycle...
> ...




But not according to the AGW climate crusaders Todd.........


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 12, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



What do lying AGW crusaders have to do with Billy's idiotic comments?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 12, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


A covalence bond (chemical bond) is a MAGNETIC WAVE... Just as the suns mass creates a MAGNETIC WAVE which holds planets in orbit... These waves are what hold other matter in orbit of the nucleus. Those bonds have a wave pattern.  Nice of you to admit you don't have the first clue...

I will take Dr Archibald's interpretation over your BS.

Speaking of idiotic, you seem to have that one nailed down pretty good..


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 12, 2018)

Billy_Bob said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


*
A covalence bond (chemical bond) is a MAGNETIC WAVE...
*
Really? Which covalent bonds are North pole and which are South pole?

*Just as the suns mass creates a MAGNETIC WAVE which holds planets in orbit... 
*
Wow! You should publish your research!!!
I always thought gravity was the thing, when did you discover it was magnetism?

*Nice of you to admit you don't have the first clue...
*
Yup, don't have a clue where you come up with your idiocy.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 12, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


So I’ll introduce my ignorance here, why don’t the planets drift rather than stay in alignment?


----------



## IanC (Mar 12, 2018)

Billy_Bob said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



Hahahaha. 

And you claim to be a grad student of some sort!

Do they pick you up in the short bus? Hahahaha, what an imbecile you are.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 12, 2018)

IanC said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Why don’t planets just drift rather than stay in alignment?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 13, 2018)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



Covailent [sic] bonds?


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 14, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


----------



## IanC (Mar 14, 2018)

jc456 said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



Why do you ask questions?  There is no possible way to respond to you in terms that are simple enough for you to comprehend. 

The world of science, with complex logical concepts, is inaccessible to you. Try a different topic that doesn't require a modicum of intelligence to understand.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 14, 2018)

IanC said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > IanC said:
> ...


why does it bother you what I do?  people who don't ask questions can't get any smarter.  It's amazing you dislike knowledge.


----------



## IanC (Mar 14, 2018)

jc456 said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


 
It bothers me because I have wasted so much time trying to educate you in the past. A fruitless waste of effort.

Gaining information doesn't make you smarter, it makes you more knowledgeable. You do not possess the requisite threshold level of intelligence to acquire knowledge, detect the underlying patterns, and rearrange that information into new ideas.

 Given enough time, you may be able to memorize certain factoids, like a parrot that can mimic the sound of a phrase, but you will never be able to understand what they mean. 

Give up, and move on to something less intellectually demanding. It's not your fault that you were born less clever than others.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 14, 2018)

jc456 said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



You have no idea why planets orbit the Sun?


----------



## jc456 (Mar 14, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > IanC said:
> ...


yep, gravity of the sun.  It's really powerful.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 14, 2018)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



So why ask?


----------



## jc456 (Mar 14, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


cause I can?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 14, 2018)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Have you told Billy how silly his magnetism claim was?


----------



## jc456 (Mar 14, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


I have no comment, I don't know what material he is referring to.  It's not clear the point he was making.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 14, 2018)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


*
 I don't know what material he is referring to.
*
His link doesn't match his comment.......
_
A covalence bond (chemical bond) is a MAGNETIC WAVE... Just as the suns mass creates a MAGNETIC WAVE which holds planets in orbit... These waves are what hold other matter in orbit of the nucleus. Those bonds have a wave pattern. Nice of you to admit you don't have the first clue...

I will take Dr Archibald's interpretation over your BS._
*
 It's not clear the point he was making.*

The point he is making is he doesn't know what he's talking about.
_
_


----------



## jc456 (Mar 14, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Well he did have this?


Billy_Bob said:


> Dr. David Archibald (of NASA) is a solar physicist who has been studying the sun for decades and has put up a new post over at WUWT..  IT seems that a physical link has been shown now linking the gravitational output from the sun  how it controls the earth cooling and warming. The post has some rather stunning correlations to give it significant credence. Add the Milankovitch position in cycle and you have serious concerns for the next glacial cycle...
> 
> If the Good Dr is right, the cooling phase we have entered is going to be massive...
> 
> The Modern Warm Period Delimited



*Dr. David Archibald (of NASA) is a solar physicist who has been studying the sun for decades and has put up a new post over at WUWT..  IT seems that a physical link has been shown now linking the gravitational output from the sun*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 14, 2018)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



It's weird, because that link doesn't contain the word gravity or gravitational.
Maybe Billy has a traumatic brain injury?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 14, 2018)

jc456 said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


Solar rotation and mass vs planet mass and rotation.  The energy exchange allows the planets to stay in orbits which decay very minutely over time.  The eccentricity of the orbits is like a rubber band keeping the planets moving and spinning... This is a very simplified explanation but I hope it helps..


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 14, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


The POINT (other than the top of your head) is that ENERGY EXCHANGE on varying levels is how all matter is held together...

But you still believe in "Smart Photons".... And have no clue how the electro-mechanical processes within the molecules can allow or disallow absorption of photon energy.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 14, 2018)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


That "OUTPUT" is in the VLF bands and has been monitored for over 60 years now..


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 14, 2018)

Billy_Bob said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



*The POINT (other than the top of your head) is that ENERGY EXCHANGE on varying levels is how all matter is held together...
*
What magnetic energy is exchanged to keep the planets in orbit?

​*But you still believe in "Smart Photons".... *​
That's your moron buddy SSDD. Do you believe in his one-way only radiation flow?
​*And have no clue how the electro-mechanical processes within the molecules can allow or disallow absorption of photon energy.*​
Yeah, you show explain some more how photons can be repelled. Star Trek force shields are cool.​


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 14, 2018)

Billy_Bob said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



VLF gravity bands?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 15, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


you really are an idiot.. You don't know much about energy signatures.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 15, 2018)

Billy_Bob said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



Hey, moron, tell me more about the gravitational output of the Sun.
And then tell me what your fantasy has to do with your link that doesn't mention gravity. Not once.

And then tell me about your brain injury. It seems to be getting worse.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 16, 2018)

More fakery............

*Alarmists Resurrect Theory That Global Warming Is Making Winters Colder*

4:49 PM 03/14/2018

Alarmists Resurrect Theory That Global Warming Is Making Winters Colder


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 16, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> More fakery............
> 
> *Alarmists Resurrect Theory That Global Warming Is Making Winters Colder*
> 
> ...



Is there anything global warming can't do?


----------



## jc456 (Mar 16, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > More fakery............
> ...


Looks like global warming is weather.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 16, 2018)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



We'd better raise taxes and limit freedom.......to stop weather.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 16, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


bigly


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 16, 2018)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



For the children!!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 25, 2018)

So not sure about you guys but here in New York it is almost April and the folks are still in need of nut sack warmers every morning. People are miserable... the common comment heard in bagel stores and coffee shops here is, "We need some global warming around here!!!"


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 25, 2018)

Hey message to my skeptic Pals. Would you check this thread out...lol... will soon be at 6000 posts for this thread


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 30, 2018)

http://www.latimes.com/politics/la-na-pol-mileage-epa-rule-201803


More AGW k00k losing.....


----------



## Billy_Bob (Apr 1, 2018)

Mother Nature plays April Fools Joke on Alarmists..

10 Day forecasts show the NH will remain below normal by about 7-10 deg F for the foreseeable future.  The Polar jet remains stronger than the equatorial jet so it will continue to dominate the weather patterns.

Its going to be a real wet and crazy spring time with low temps and snow in the forecast for most of the US above the 43 Latitude.  Definitely going to be active in Tornado Alley with the troughs that have formed and solidified.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Apr 1, 2018)

Game over

LOL

One thing about Chris is he knows his math and processes.  Shreds back radiation warming oceans... Shreds sensitivity levels as stated by the IPCC.... After it is all said and done water vapor is a negative forcing by empirical review of observed evidence.


----------



## EGR one (Apr 1, 2018)

PMZ said:


> What you call the real world is really those who lack the imagination and education and ambition and skills to change anything.  They are unequipped to contribute to progress.  So they merely follow the path of least resistance which today are the media talking heads.  Nobody expects anything from them,  an expectation that they live down to willingly.
> 
> They are the part of humanity that will be herded into the future by the leaders and doers and thinkers and visionaries. The few that have always carried the many by taking responsibility for solving problems and advancing mankind.
> 
> Thus it alway was and always will be.



Oh yes, millions have been herded into the future by the leaders, the doers, the thinkers, and the visionaries or the world.  The ones still alive are not so happy about that.  Hitler, Stalin, Pol Pot, and Mao, come to mind.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 1, 2018)

The climate crusader alarmists would never have an April Fools joke....zero humor in these people....anger in almost every post.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 1, 2018)

Skooks, April 1st temp today 35 average 53 we have dislected weather. Snow later in the week.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 2, 2018)

Yep Billy and I'm looking at the extended forecast for New York and it looks like we could be having a significant snow storm on the weekend.... will be almost mid-april. I'll be keeping an eye on it and you could bet your ass if it happens I'll be posting an eye poke thread to the k00ks

..... not to mention we froze our balls off all March.... snow every single week.

But Billy.... the good news is we have tens of millions of people here in the Northeast who think global warming is a bunch of hooey


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Apr 2, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> More bad news for the climate crusading nutters.......
> 
> 
> Less people than *ever* believe in global warming!!!
> ...


/——-/ Long Island getting 3 to 6 inches of global warming today.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 6, 2018)

More bad news for the AGW k00ks...... who tell us every day that fossil fuels are dead.....

qz.com/1240734/environmental-sustainability-is-all-the-rage-but-bank-financing-of-extreme-fossil-fu

........


----------



## Billy_Bob (Apr 6, 2018)

CSU 2018 Atlantic Hurricane Season Forecast: Slightly Above-Average by Dr. Jeff Masters | Category 6

Nothing out of the norm... LOL


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 6, 2018)

Billy_Bob said:


> CSU 2018 Atlantic Hurricane Season Forecast: Slightly Above-Average by Dr. Jeff Masters | Category 6
> 
> Nothing out of the norm... LOL



= the AGW nutters have been wrong 12 out of the last 13 years.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 8, 2018)

More fAiL for The Religion.
......science.house.gov/news/press-releases/former-noaa-scientist-confirms-colleagues-manipulated-clim


----------



## jc456 (Apr 9, 2018)

Another snow day in Chicago land, at least one inch overnight and it is still snowing this morning.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 9, 2018)

jc456 said:


> Another snow day in Chicago land, at least one inch overnight and it is still snowing this morning.



That's crazy JC.... meanwhile here in New York once again temperatures in the mid forties and with the wind chill feels like the low 30s. Stoopid.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 9, 2018)

It was revealing when there were NO American land falling hurricanes for about 12 years, then go bananas over a SINGLE Hurricane that broke the streak. They ignored the streak to cry over the storm.

Warmists are so funny!


----------



## jc456 (Apr 9, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Another snow day in Chicago land, at least one inch overnight and it is still snowing this morning.
> ...


our warm months are shrinking while our cold months are growing.  and someone wants to sell me on global warming.  BTW, I have colleagues in Europe and it's the same for them, so this isn't just a NA thing this year.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 9, 2018)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Yep...... but for the members of the religion North America and Europe don't count. They are considered anomalies....



Funnier still is that it never occurs to these climate crusaders that when people are freezing their nut sacks off 8 to 9 months out of the year, they are not noticing .....


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 11, 2018)

Climate Change Trial Starts on Rough Footing for Environmentalists



Who's not winning?


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 11, 2018)

39 degrees in southern New York this am....getting close to May for Christsake....

And we wonder why no one is calling their representative these days asking them to do something about climate change. Duh.....


----------



## jc456 (Apr 11, 2018)

Listened to the weather report last night at 10:00 and current track for April 2018, Coldest April on record.  hahahahahahaahaha


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 11, 2018)

jc456 said:


> Listened to the weather report last night at 10:00 and current track for April 2018, Coldest April on record.  hahahahahahaahaha




You know what though JC....the nutters will think it's a win for them.....


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 11, 2018)

jc456 said:


> Listened to the weather report last night at 10:00 and current track for April 2018, Coldest April on record.  hahahahahahaahaha



er, cuz climate change.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 11, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> 39 degrees in southern New York this am....getting close to May for Christsake....
> 
> And we wonder why no one is calling their representative these days asking them to do something about climate change. Duh.....



Snow flurries yesterday morning in Westchester and not a single forsythia in sight


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 11, 2018)

Coldest first 9 days of April on record in Minnesota and Wisconsin

CO2 on vacation?


----------



## IanC (Apr 11, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> Coldest first 9 days of April on record in Minnesota and Wisconsin
> 
> CO2 on vacation?



Yup, just resting. Don't worry, it will be blamed the next time it is unusually hot somewhere. Hot is climate, cold is weather. Haven't you been keeping up?


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 11, 2018)

IanC said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Coldest first 9 days of April on record in Minnesota and Wisconsin
> ...




Slowly but surely the credibility of the AGW bozos is fading


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 12, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...



They lost it long ago when they wail over Summer events but ignore winter events, until recent years when it became obvious Winters are getting colder and snowier, thus blame global warming on increasing snow and cold too.

That is how messed up they are.

Increasing heat = global warming

Increasing cold = global warming

Increasing snow = global warming

Decreasing snow = global warming

Increasing rainfall = global warming

Increasing droughts = global warming

Smiling = global warming

Frowning = global warming

On and on this absurdity it goes.


----------



## IanC (Apr 12, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > IanC said:
> ...


 

Dude! Why are you stuck in Y2K?

Get with the program, it's Climate Change not global warming.

Perhaps you would like to see the Venn diagram showing what is now included and blamed on our sins.

Was I politically incorrect there? Perhaps I should have said Climate Disruption.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 12, 2018)

IanC said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...





Climate change covers everything, global warming doesn't.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 12, 2018)

Good chance of the Yankees/ Tigers game being snowed out on Saturday....

Its getting close to May 

Of course the social invilid progressives are snickering...
..... meanwhile tens of Millions of regular people still with their nut sack warmers on their hallway bench in the house are


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 12, 2018)

Warmist stupidity in full display

What Did Shell Know and When Did They Know It?

Guest ridicule by David Middleton

April 11, 2018

It just doesn’t get any more fracking stupid than this:


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 12, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> Warmist stupidity in full display
> 
> What Did Shell Know and When Did They Know It?
> 
> ...



LMAO....anybody who has taken a close look at the Climate Change Industry discovers quickly the pronounced level of fraud that accompanies the "science". Many have become more educated in the past 10 years....especially folks who vote.

Result?

Politically, as of 2018, the skeptic thinking is dominating.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 12, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Warmist stupidity in full display
> ...



Warmists are truly stupid on this one since the IPCC repeatedly releases their misleading ORIGINAL propaganda since 1990 Oil Companies doesn't originate anything, since they get it from PUBLIC sources, the point of the post I linked to.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 12, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...



At least in 1992, the IPCC was stating in their findings that the models could not be used to predict the future climate. By 1995 and since, that statement suddenly disappeared.

Not a single member of the religion acknowledges this fact.

Ghey


----------



## jc456 (Apr 13, 2018)

White Sox-Twins game postponed due to weather

*                                            "White Sox-Twins PPD; no makeup date set *

By Daniel Kramer MLB.com @DKramer_
13 minutes ago

The Twins and White Sox won't play on Friday.

The second act of the clubs' four-game series was postponed due to inclement weather, and the rescheduled game will be announced at a later date.
Fans holding tickets to Friday's game can visit twinsbaseball.com for detailed information relating to their tickets.

On Saturday, Minnesota right-hander Lance Lynn is schedule to square off against Chicago righty Miguel Gonzalez, but with poor weather lingering in the area, that game remains likely to be postponed. There remains a better chance the two clubs could play on Sunday. The Twins won Thursday's series opener, 4-0.

Daniel Kramer is a reporter for MLB.com based in Denver. Follow him on Twitter at @DKramer_."


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 14, 2018)

jc456 said:


> White Sox-Twins game postponed due to weather
> 
> *                                            "White Sox-Twins PPD; no makeup date set *
> 
> ...



Yeah, hard to see the white baseball with all the snow laying around.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Apr 14, 2018)

The wealth redistribution scheme has failed and now the Bankers and socialists who were pushing the New World Order are now going to attempt to force their ruling class on the world and we here in the US will lose our constitutional rights if they have their way.

If you were looking for evidence that the Global Warming scam was simply a power and control grab, here it is....

Central Bankers Consider Dictating Climate Policy to Private Businesses


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 14, 2018)

Have you guys noticed..... very few appearances by the climate crusaders in the past couple of weeks in a year!! What gives? Crick made an appearance for a week or two and has now disappeared again. Since SunsetTommy came in here, OldRocks has also all but disappeared after getting his clock cleaned on a few threads. CynicEd....also pwn'd himself on a recent thread... disappeared.

Suffice to say and really how funny is this.... this form is dominated by Skeptics.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 14, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> Have you guys noticed..... very few appearances by the climate crusaders in the past couple of weeks in a year!! What gives? Crick made an appearance for a week or two and has now disappeared again. Since SunsetTommy came in here, OldRocks has also all but disappeared after getting his clock cleaned on a few threads. CynicEd....also pwn'd himself on a recent thread... disappeared.
> 
> Suffice to say and really how funny is this.... this form is dominated by Skeptics.



There are a few who continues on, but with a lot of insults and little substance.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 17, 2018)

BTW, again in the twenties this morning in Chitown.  high of only 44.  tomorrow, rain or snow high 42.  it keeps going. It sucks.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Apr 17, 2018)

Not this crap ....AGAIN!






“Climate restoration” is the “New Coke” of climate alarmism


----------



## jc456 (Apr 17, 2018)

Expecting 3 inches of snow tomorrow here in Chitown!


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 18, 2018)

28 degrees on the overnight last night.....
Long Island......stoopid at this point.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 19, 2018)

Billy_Bob said:


> Not this crap ....AGAIN!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is what you get when their scam never gets the needed science support. It is clearly a POLITICAL process that is slowly unraveling because most people get bored over time when they see the same chicken little baloney over and over.

Hottest year ever!
Doom, DOOM... *DOOM! *is around the corner.
All the snow and ice will vanish!
Millions will starve to death!
Millions of climate refugees! 

all this and many more for 30 years now, it gets really old when NONE of their bullcrap ever come close to pass.

Warmists must be a miserable people who keeps waiting for the "other" shoe to drop when the first one never dropped. Some warmists murder themselves over it, some stay away from sex over it, some live miserable low energy lifestyle over it. It is pathetic that they never stop the waiting for confirmation of their insane belief system because it is INSANE!

Come back to reality warmists, then you will feel better and become individualists again after being a lemming for so long for a  science that doesn't exist outside of models.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 19, 2018)

So much winning......


----------



## Billy_Bob (Apr 24, 2018)

EPA to end “secret science” with new transparency law

“The era of secret science at EPA is coming to an end,” Pruitt said in a statement. “The ability to test, authenticate, and reproduce scientific findings is vital for the integrity of rulemaking process.”


About dam time....

Go Scott Pruitt....


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 26, 2018)

Billings – Snowiest season EVER

LINK


----------



## jc456 (Apr 26, 2018)

Billy_Bob said:


> EPA to end “secret science” with new transparency law
> 
> “The era of secret science at EPA is coming to an end,” Pruitt said in a statement. “The ability to test, authenticate, and reproduce scientific findings is vital for the integrity of rulemaking process.”
> 
> ...


Billy 29 degrees early this morning here in Chitown.  It is, however, expected to get to 65 today.  funny how cold it has remained.  even with warm days, the nights are like a desert.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 26, 2018)

*Likely coldest April since 1895 – U.S. farmers delay planting crops*

Anthony Watts

April 26, 2018

Excerpt:

"Farmers are suffering as the cold, wet spring has put a stunning halt to agriculture. Ice Age Farmer Report – 19 Apr 2018

Soil temperatures are below normal, and not conducive to planting yet."

LINK


----------



## Billy_Bob (Apr 26, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> *Likely coldest April since 1895 – U.S. farmers delay planting crops*
> 
> Anthony Watts
> 
> ...


The farmers up here where i live are behind by 3 weeks already. My sister in Minnesota will be 3-6 weeks late meaning they will only get one harvest this year... This is going to hit the bread basket real hard this year..


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 26, 2018)

Going down to 39 tomorrow night here in New York.

Stoopid


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 27, 2018)

Earth – ‘Greatest Two-Year Cooling Event in a Century’

Where did CO2 go?


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 27, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> Earth – ‘Greatest Two-Year Cooling Event in a Century’
> 
> Where did CO2 go?






So much winning


----------



## jc456 (Apr 27, 2018)

Billy_Bob said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > *Likely coldest April since 1895 – U.S. farmers delay planting crops*
> ...


Billy, supposed to be a high of only 40 tomorrow here in Chitown.  simply amazing.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 27, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> Going down to 39 tomorrow night here in New York.
> 
> Stoopid


40 for a high tomorrow Skooks here in chitown. did someone turn the sun off?


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 27, 2018)

Major U.S. cities headed for coldest April in recorded history


----------



## Billy_Bob (Apr 27, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> Major U.S. cities headed for coldest April in recorded history


It appears were going below average globally...  two months of the resume of the great pause are close to being in the history books..


----------



## jc456 (Apr 28, 2018)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Going down to 39 tomorrow night here in New York.
> ...


Well, they were wrong, made it to 52 so far. Still ten under average temperatures for this day. Bearable finally


----------



## skookerasbil (May 1, 2018)

www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/huge-icebergs-could-towed-antarctica

LOL

Who's not winning?


----------



## skookerasbil (May 3, 2018)

Storm Dumps 18" Of Snow For Last Weekend At Winter Park's Mary Jane

Hey JC......lmao......aint this a hoot?!!!!


----------



## Sunsettommy (May 4, 2018)

Ontario Resort to Break Record for the Latest Ski Season


----------



## skookerasbil (May 4, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> Ontario Resort to Break Record for the Latest Ski Season



Yuk...yuk.....

Who's not winning?

Only the climate crusader goofballs think that snow in May helps their cause.


----------



## Sunsettommy (May 5, 2018)

Kare 11

Still waiting for Lake Minnetonka ice out

Author: Boyd Huppert
Published: 6:24 PM CDT May 4, 2018
Updated: 6:29 PM CDT May 4, 2018

Excerpt:

"On Saturday, Lake Minnetonka will likely tie a latest ice out record set in 1857."


----------



## skookerasbil (May 5, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> Kare 11
> 
> Still waiting for Lake Minnetonka ice out
> 
> ...





Dang....thats gotta suck. Let's ask these people their opinion of global warming!! And throw in, "But the science says.....!"


----------



## abu afak (May 5, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> *Ontario Resort to Break Record for the Latest Ski Season*


Hey guess what I just poached from a Hypocrite ConspiracYst denier?
Sunset JERK just posted ONE Ski Resort/a Few Acres in N Ontario (with no stated temp record), but Billy Blob rejects ALL of Germany!



Billy_Bob said:


> *More left drone fantasy horse crap...
> 
> Regional weather event.... Nothing more..
> 
> Not even a record in the longer physical record..*


----------



## Billy_Bob (May 5, 2018)

abu afak said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Ontario Resort to Break Record for the Latest Ski Season
> ...



LOL

Using fake data and out right manufactured crap...  You think you poached me?  What an ignorant fuck.. You couldn't beat your way out of a wet paper bag...  Using a MODEL in place of empirical data and calling it a record....LOL


----------



## jc456 (May 7, 2018)

abu afak said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > *Ontario Resort to Break Record for the Latest Ski Season*
> ...


how's billy wrong exactly?


----------



## abu afak (May 7, 2018)

jc456 said:


> how's billy wrong exactly?


Not 'wrong' just a raging Hypocrite you 12 IQ one-line Clown.

In fact, one day, one location weather, is a skookerasbil (your Idiot one-line Twin) Specialty.
(ie, "my brother says it's snowing in Southern Pennsylvania")
*
Edit
Note the Proof of my claim below.
The idiot One Line NO DATA/NO CONTENT Troll (and skookerasbil Twin) jc456 cannot understand anything.*
`


----------



## jc456 (May 7, 2018)

abu afak said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > how's billy wrong exactly?
> ...


so if he isn't wrong, how is it you feel you should make fun of him?  makes you look like the ass. just saying.  either a storm is climate or a storm is weather, no matter if it is a warm storm or a cold storm right?  so why do you fks always pose shit about hurricanes?


----------



## skookerasbil (May 7, 2018)

abu afak said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > how's billy wrong exactly?
> ...


 
Hey man I don't think that font is bold enough..... suggest trying bigger and maybe going with some color, perhaps red??!! Might display your anger and misery a little more vividly! Just sayin'....


----------



## skookerasbil (May 7, 2018)

More AGW k00k losing....

The world’s bleak climate situation, in 3 charts

25 years of bomb-throwing by these bozos and still the situation is bleak


----------



## jc456 (May 7, 2018)

abu afak said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > how's billy wrong exactly?
> ...


how the fk did we get to my good friend Skooks when I asked about billy?  I'm just asking cause son, you have anger issues.


----------



## skookerasbil (May 7, 2018)

Hey JC.... check this out!! More bad news for the climate crusading k00ks.

Low-carbon energy transition requires more renewables than previously thought - ICTA - Institut de Ciència i Tecnologia Ambientals

A slug would have a better chance of navigating across country in 24 hours then the climate k00ks chances of achieving their agenda goals


----------



## skookerasbil (May 7, 2018)

jc456 said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Hey JC.....yeah, what's up with the perpetual state of anger in these people? Why would you want to spend so much time and a place where you're always miserable? IDK.... seems silly to me but then again I never have understood the mind of a progressive. I guess these forums become a place for them to displace all the pent-up anger for poor decision-making in their personal lives.


----------



## Billy_Bob (May 7, 2018)

jc456 said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


That moron is a troll..

He repeatedly puts forth modeling as fact like other on this board. When he is shown this his only rebut is to use Alyinsky tactics and try to malign and belittle.. HE conflates weather as if one hot day is Armageddon..


----------



## Sunsettommy (May 7, 2018)

Billy_Bob said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > abu afak said:
> ...



I put him on ignore, he is too far gone and a full bore troll with NO intention of debating.


----------



## skookerasbil (May 7, 2018)

Climate skeptics more eco-friendly than global-warming alarmists: study

Who's not winning?


----------



## abu afak (May 7, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> *
> I put him on ignore, he is too far gone and a full bore troll with NO intention of debating.*


You HAD to put me on Ignore because I kicked your Stupid ass several times
You gave up.
Far from being a Troll (unlike MOST of your allies here like jcs4356 and skooksterasbil) I have put up alot of Meat/100% rebuttal: Data, Links, charts, etc. They put up NONE/Zero.
`
`


----------



## Sunsettommy (May 7, 2018)

Switzerland – Record snowfall for entire winter


----------



## skookerasbil (May 7, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> Switzerland – Record snowfall for entire winter



= more AGW k00k losing!

Hey Sunset....check out the "views" on this thread bro!!

Prolific shit


----------



## Sunsettommy (May 7, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Switzerland – Record snowfall for entire winter
> ...



I have him on ignore, not going to waste my time on a deadglow.


----------



## skookerasbil (May 7, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...



First time I ever disagree with you my friend. Don't put him on ignore.... every time that guy makes a post it's like putting a big old pumpkin on a tee for us and guess who's holding the Louisville Slugger. We want guys like this trolling.... he presents like a typical radical progressive.... the kind that scared the shit out of the American voter during the Obama years and leading up to the last election!! They only stand to help our cause.


----------



## Sunsettommy (May 7, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



I have been in this debate for over 30 years now, which is why I stick with most of the silly warmists here and other places even drive them crazy enough to get banned, but Abu and Fort Fun are a total loss to me. 

I wore out David Appel to the point that he went bananas in a thread, that his three comments became a post shortly afterwards to make fun of his immaturity. He was banned not long after that. I kept making fun of his PHD sticking out of his back pocket, as he was being exposed as a shallow thinker by many in the threads.

It is the way I am, not everyone deserved to be noticed when they are at the level of an oil slick.


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2018)

abu afak said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


when you can show us what the ideal temperature of the planet is supposed to be, we can discuss further.


----------



## skookerasbil (May 13, 2018)

Global warming lawsuit could hammer OK, other states

Oy


----------



## Billy_Bob (May 13, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> Global warming lawsuit could hammer OK, other states
> 
> Oy


Mann was doing this crap 20 years ago and today the courts throw these fishing expeditions out..  When you can not prove causation linkage.. things die..


----------



## skookerasbil (May 13, 2018)

Billy_Bob said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Global warming lawsuit could hammer OK, other states
> ...



They always get shitcaned but the goal of the k00ks is to tie up the courts. Problem is in these liberal states budgets are getting train wrecked.... of course the st00pids in the big lib state cities still vote Democrat effectively doing self-insertion of the big bumpy cucumber.


----------



## Andylusion (May 13, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> More bad news for the climate crusading nutters.......
> 
> 
> Less people than *ever* believe in global warming!!!
> ...



You know maybe if you actually used science in your arguments, instead of insults and attacks, more people would consider what you say.

You people on the left attack everyone, and then act shocked that we are all starting to ignore you.


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2018)

Andylusion said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > More bad news for the climate crusading nutters.......
> ...


huh?


----------



## skookerasbil (May 14, 2018)

Hey JC....so wtf? Mid May here in southern NY and had to wear a fleece when outside all weekend!! Remember back in the old days being on the beach in mid-May with temps in the mid-90s. This global cooling stuff really sucks.


----------



## skookerasbil (May 14, 2018)

Some awesome stuff here from Billy.....

Birds behavior = here comes global cooling!!!@!!!@!@

Migratory birds arriving late to breeding grounds

@www.whosnotwinning.com


----------



## Billy_Bob (May 14, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> Some awesome stuff here from Billy.....
> 
> Birds behavior = here comes global cooling!!!@!!!@!@
> 
> ...


We have a  few idiots who think that we should ignore everything indicating cooling..  But they cant change the observed evidence..


----------



## skookerasbil (May 15, 2018)

Hey Billy....Dr. Judith Curry was on the Tucker Carlson show last night. She so calmly and effortlessly smacks the alarmist contingent upside the head by exposing the fraud in the models.....also points out how none of the religion factors the sun into the climate and that it's all C02. By the end of the segment I was laughing.


----------



## Sunsettommy (May 15, 2018)

Billy_Bob said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Some awesome stuff here from Billy.....
> ...



They ignore this already even though it is from the NOAA


----------



## Sunsettommy (May 15, 2018)

They ignore this too:

Since 1870s – no warming
Greenland – no warming
New Zealand – no warming
Antarctica – no warming
North Atlantic – no warming
Western Pacific – no warming
India/Western Himalaya – no warming
Pakistan – no warming
Turkey – no warming
Himalayas/Nepal – no warming
Siberia – no warming
Portugal – no warming
NE China – no warming
SW China – no warming
South China – no warming
West China – no warming
Southern South America – no warming
Canada (B.C.) – no warming
Canada Central – no warming

Since 1940s/50s – no warming
Northern Hemisphere – no warming
Arctic Region – no warming
Greenland – no warming
South Iceland – no warming
North Iceland – no warming
Alaska – no warming
New York – no warming
Rural U.S. – no warming
Northern Europe – no warming
Western Europe – no warming
Mediterranean Region – no warming
Finland and Sweden – no warming
East Antarctica – no warming
North Atlantic – no warming
Western North Atlantic – no warming
Brazil – no warming
SE Australia – no warming
Southern South America – no warming
Andes Mountains – no warming
Chile – no warming


----------



## Billy_Bob (May 17, 2018)

Don’t Tell Anyone, But We Just Had Two Years Of Record-Breaking Global Cooling

Writing in Real Clear Markets, Aaron Brown looked at the official NASA global temperature data and noticed something surprising. From February 2016 to February 2018, “global average temperatures dropped by 0.56 degrees Celsius.” That, he notes, is the biggest two-year drop in the past century.

“The 2016-2018 Big Chill,” he writes,“was composed of two Little Chills, the biggest five month drop ever (February to June 2016) and the fourth biggest (February to June 2017). A similar event from February to June 2018 would bring global average temperatures _below the 1980s average._”


----------



## skookerasbil (May 18, 2018)

Billy_Bob said:


> Don’t Tell Anyone, But We Just Had Two Years Of Record-Breaking Global Cooling
> 
> Writing in Real Clear Markets, Aaron Brown looked at the official NASA global temperature data and noticed something surprising. From February 2016 to February 2018, “global average temperatures dropped by 0.56 degrees Celsius.” That, he notes, is the biggest two-year drop in the past century.
> 
> “The 2016-2018 Big Chill,” he writes,“was composed of two Little Chills, the biggest five month drop ever (February to June 2016) and the fourth biggest (February to June 2017). A similar event from February to June 2018 would bring global average temperatures _below the 1980s average._”



More AGW k00k losing. Coldar!


----------



## Sunsettommy (May 22, 2018)

Fairbanks – 10th snowiest winter on record


----------



## Sunsettommy (May 22, 2018)

Minnesota Governor issues Executive Order due to late spring


----------



## skookerasbil (May 23, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> Fairbanks – 10th snowiest winter on record



Lol....


----------



## jc456 (May 24, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC....so wtf? Mid May here in southern NY and had to wear a fleece when outside all weekend!! Remember back in the old days being on the beach in mid-May with temps in the mid-90s. This global cooling stuff really sucks.


yes sir, we went down to below 40 over the last week.  hly crap was it cold.yesterday was finally a good day.  today supposed to be in the mid 80's.  and then I bet Monday will drop back down to 40's again.  it keeps happening.  the sun is almost at it's peak for the Soltice.  30 days away.  Huh?


----------



## jc456 (May 24, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> They ignore this too:
> 
> Since 1870s – no warming
> Greenland – no warming
> ...


But one city in Australia hit a high temperature therefore global warming


----------



## Jessica123 (May 25, 2018)

The skeptics are sure winning!!!






I lol'ed!


----------



## skookerasbil (May 25, 2018)

Jessica123 said:


> The skeptics are sure winning!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good for you!!

Except in the real world nobody is caring about that graph!!

That's the whole point of this thread honey..... a thread that has been viewed by about 4 billion people!


----------



## Billy_Bob (May 25, 2018)

Jessica123 said:


> The skeptics are sure winning!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see you too are using the highly adjusted Karl Et Al crap...  You alarmists are sure predictable...


----------



## skookerasbil (May 25, 2018)

Billy_Bob said:


> Jessica123 said:
> 
> 
> > The skeptics are sure winning!!!
> ...



Billy that one isn't even an alarmist.... a zombie troll treehugger who couldn't discern the difference between a banana and a coconut if somebody in the PC contingent said they were the same thing.


----------



## Billy_Bob (May 28, 2018)

Distortions, Misdirections, and Lack of Accountability Continue to Plague Climate Science

Dr. Ball hits it out of the park on this..


----------



## skookerasbil (May 29, 2018)

Hey JC.... not sure about Chicago but this coming weekend in New York it's all about global cooling >>

weather - Google Search

June and highs in low 60's all weekend = st00pid.


----------



## Sunsettommy (May 30, 2018)

Jessica123 said:


> The skeptics are sure winning!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your chart is from PISSTemp  a deeply flawed pile of crap, but it still manage to destroy your case anyway since it stated right there on the chart of .18C per decade warming trend, waaaay below the minimum projected MINIMUM per decade warming rate of .30C as published in the IPCC report.

Not only that it also erased the well documented cooling trend from the 1940's to the 1970's of around a - .60C to a +.10C

You are not even aware of how they LIE to you, because you are an ignorant fool who swallow their lies so easily.

I laughed...…………..


----------



## Sunsettommy (May 30, 2018)

California ski resort open for skiing until June 17


----------



## Sunsettommy (May 30, 2018)

Record Newfoundland snow


----------



## skookerasbil (May 30, 2018)

2018 TORNADO ACTIVITY NEAR RECORD LOW…Hurricane Season Looks To Be Weaker…Greenland Adds 600 Billion Tons Of Ice

@www.whosnotwinning.com


----------



## jc456 (May 31, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC.... not sure about Chicago but this coming weekend in New York it's all about global cooling >>
> 
> weather - Google Search
> 
> June and highs in low 60's all weekend = st00pid.


skooks,  we had a really hot memorial weekend.  tied records of three consecutive 90+ days over memorial day.  It was truly nice to jump into some lake water and not freeze when you got out.  Boating was a blast as well.  Sorry, your area is still cool.  It seems our warming is unique for this time of year.  Yes!!!!!


----------



## jc456 (May 31, 2018)

Yo folks, there is a new thread created in the Environment forum, thought it was special enough to get a mention in the "WINNING" Thread.  Read and laugh:

Chevron wins $38m from Environmentalists behaving badly: extortion, fraud, witness tampering, corrupt practices « JoNova

Can't make this shit up.  just when you thought you could trust an Environmentalist.


----------



## skookerasbil (May 31, 2018)

jc456 said:


> Yo folks, there is a new thread created in the Environment forum, thought it was special enough to get a mention in the "WINNING" Thread.  Read and laugh:
> 
> Chevron wins $38m from Environmentalists behaving badly: extortion, fraud, witness tampering, corrupt practices « JoNova
> 
> Can't make this shit up.  just when you thought you could trust an Environmentalist.




Lol

@www.whosnotwinning.com

Yeah JC...we had a couple of upper 80's days too but right back down to low 60's gheyness


----------



## jc456 (May 31, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Yo folks, there is a new thread created in the Environment forum, thought it was special enough to get a mention in the "WINNING" Thread.  Read and laugh:
> ...


hang in there, the solstice is right around the corner and you'll get one month of warm.


----------



## Sunsettommy (May 31, 2018)

Global warming in the homeland of the Pope


----------



## skookerasbil (May 31, 2018)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



That's exactly it JC.... back in the day we used to go to the beach from mid-May all the way through mid September even late September some years. Now beach days don't start until mid to late June and are pretty much over by September 1st. St00pid

We haven't seen 100 degrees around here in many years....so bizarre. Now they call 90 degrees a heat wave!!! 

I call it the Reality Manufacturing Company


----------



## jc456 (Jun 1, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


Snooks, 64 degrees right now and the sun is still up! 30 degree drop. Huh? And LOL. 

Wife just said 51 overnight


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 1, 2018)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


And we had snow in Yellowstone today...  Got to love this global warming....


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 2, 2018)

You know gents..... I think we are really pissing off the climate crusaders with this thread always at the top of the page! You know their heads are exploding!


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jun 2, 2018)

Record cold in Moscow

"First time ever to drop below zero on June 1 – “It is noteworthy that this happened on the first day of the calendar summer.”


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jun 2, 2018)

Major study on climate change canceled due to too much ice


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 2, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> Major study on climate change canceled due to too much ice


so the Hudson bay is gaining ice at record pace.....


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jun 2, 2018)

Billy_Bob said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Major study on climate change canceled due to too much ice
> ...



The stupid excuse:

"Because of the rising temperature in the Arctic, dangerous blocks of ice reach the territories to the south than usual."

The morons fail to realize it has to be FREEZING first for the Ice to exist this late in the year.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 2, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...


Funny how they fail to mention that depth and retention of ice and then in passing mention it as a "safety" concern,,,..... do they think were stupid?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 3, 2018)

Awesome reading material... Thoroughly debunked..






97 Articles Refuting The '97% Consensus' on global warming


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 4, 2018)

More bad news for the AGW nutters...

Climate Change Has Run Its Course


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jun 7, 2018)

Quebec maple syrup production plummets after unusually cold spring

"4 June 2018 – “Cold Spring Prompts 22% Drop in Quebec Maple Syrup Production,” reads the headline on bloomberg.com.

“The province harvested 118 million pounds (53,500 metric tons) this season, a 22 percent drop from last year’s record 152.2 million pounds, the Federation of Quebec Maple Syrup Producers said Monday in a statement. That’s the lowest since 2015 after production was hurt by unusually late snow and cold.”


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 7, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> Quebec maple syrup production plummets after unusually cold spring
> 
> "4 June 2018 – “Cold Spring Prompts 22% Drop in Quebec Maple Syrup Production,” reads the headline on bloomberg.com.
> 
> “The province harvested 118 million pounds (53,500 metric tons) this season, a 22 percent drop from last year’s record 152.2 million pounds, the Federation of Quebec Maple Syrup Producers said Monday in a statement. That’s the lowest since 2015 after production was hurt by unusually late snow and cold.”



Lol.....OOOOOPS!!

Go speak to Canadians about global warming.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 8, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> Quebec maple syrup production plummets after unusually cold spring
> 
> "4 June 2018 – “Cold Spring Prompts 22% Drop in Quebec Maple Syrup Production,” reads the headline on bloomberg.com.
> 
> “The province harvested 118 million pounds (53,500 metric tons) this season, a 22 percent drop from last year’s record 152.2 million pounds, the Federation of Quebec Maple Syrup Producers said Monday in a statement. That’s the lowest since 2015 after production was hurt by unusually late snow and cold.”


Yep...

Here it comes...  Solar output has dropped another 0.75w/m^2 at TOA.. Add another layer of ash and massive gasses from two volcanoes into our atmosphere and the equatorial waters are loosing major amounts of down-welling energy.

Look for the Polar jet to again increase in size... Here comes major cooling...


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jun 9, 2018)

Heavy snowfall across the Arctic – Near blizzard conditions in some areas – In June


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 9, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> Heavy snowfall across the Arctic – Near blizzard conditions in some areas – In June


Yep..

Polar storm intensity has increased the last three weeks.. Very unusual this late in the year.. Hudson bay is still increasing in ice locking size.  Locals are concerned they will not have enough time to resupply before winter with ice continuing to lock up major areas of sea routes when they  are usually navigable this time of year..


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 10, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> Heavy snowfall across the Arctic – Near blizzard conditions in some areas – In June


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 11, 2018)

Today at 0910hrs MDT June 11, 2018...

Massive Polar low affecting 45Lat.... down to 4500 feet above sea level...


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 11, 2018)

Billy_Bob said:


> View attachment 197793
> 
> Today at 0910hrs MDT June 11, 2018...
> 
> Massive Polar low affecting 45Lat.... down to 4500 feet above sea level...



Billy.... it's almost mid-june and here in New York still wearing hoodie sweatshirts in the morning.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 11, 2018)

Mid July monsoon flows begin... In June!  Two tropical typhoons are skirting the coast of South America and will affect mexico and the US.  The position of a major Polar low is drawing the moisture into California, Arizona and by the end of the week the Central US.

As these typhoons (hurricanes) continue they will pull large amounts of heat from regions 1 and 2 over the next week ensuring that a cold phase in the fall will be dominant for the ENSO.

Winter outlook is changing fast and may be early September now for first snows in many regions of the NH.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 11, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 197793
> ...


I would clean that nut sack warmer... and leave it handy... days above 90 in your region will be very few this year..


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 11, 2018)

Billy_Bob said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



Seriously Billy? That would suck for me. 90 degree temps were routine my whole life here on Long Island. Not anymore though. For years now my favorite thing in life is taking the kids to the waves in the evening. They live for it but in recent years the evenings we can go or few because low 80s in the day here means low 70s at the shore. Too damn cold to go swimming when you factor in the constant breeze. Its beyond st00pid particularly with these nut job climate crusaders talking about global warming


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 11, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



Pay attention to what is happening in the Hudson bay area... its coming your way already...  The average Polar Jet Stream path just dropped 5 deg lat in the last two weeks.. Summer Solstice is usually when the Polar jet is at its lowest strength. Not this year.  It has already strengthened to near late fall levels.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jun 12, 2018)

‘Very unusual’ snowfall south of Anchorage


----------



## jc456 (Jun 12, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 197793
> ...


Skook, same here in Illinois.  for the last five days.


----------



## jc456 (Jun 12, 2018)

Billy_Bob said:


> Mid July monsoon flows begin... In June!  Two tropical typhoons are skirting the coast of South America and will affect mexico and the US.  The position of a major Polar low is drawing the moisture into California, Arizona and by the end of the week the Central US.
> 
> As these typhoons (hurricanes) continue they will pull large amounts of heat from regions 1 and 2 over the next week ensuring that a cold phase in the fall will be dominant for the ENSO.
> 
> Winter outlook is changing fast and may be early September now for first snows in many regions of the NH.


I can see that happening.


----------



## jc456 (Jun 12, 2018)

Skooks, just heard that Elon is cutting 9% of his work force.  I thought he just told the world he'd be making a profit.  too fking funny.

Tesla cutting 9% of workforce and Home Depot deal, CEO Elon Musk says

"Tesla is cutting several thousand jobs, aiming to improve its finances amid a period of torrential losses as it accelerates production of its newest electric vehicle.

Tesla CEO Elon Musk confirmed Tuesday that the company is shedding about 9% of its workforce — "almost entirely" salaried employees and "no production associates," according to an internal email he posted to Twitter."


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 12, 2018)

jc456 said:


> Skooks, just heard that Elon is cutting 9% of his work force.  I thought he just told the world he'd be making a profit.  too fking funny.
> 
> Tesla cutting 9% of workforce and Home Depot deal, CEO Elon Musk says
> 
> ...




Lol....Old Rocks says Tesla is like the most successful company in the world!!


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jun 14, 2018)

Record cold in Bolivia, Argentina and Peru

"12 June 2018 – “The record-breaking cold was not only in Chile. In Bolivia, the temperature has dropped to minus 14 degrees, and farmers say that hundreds of alpacas died due to frost. In Peru, snow fell over a large area, and the snow cover in some places even 40 centimeters (16 inches).”

“Meteorologists predict that in the next few days there will be a sharp drop in temperature also in Argentina, Buenos Aires mercury can fall to just 3 ° C.

“Though snow is not an anomaly for Santiago, it is rather rare.”


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 15, 2018)

GSL rank and file crashes consensus fabrication, challenge the position on climate change..

Soo much for Old Frauds Consensus...

"Such rational failures have to be of concern to the GSL as they demonstrate that CO2 alone does not, nay cannot drive global warming, so how can it drive climate change? And if it does not, there is no reason for the uncritical acceptance of the UN/IPCC focus on penalising CO2 emissions?"


Fellows of the Geological Society pushback over climate position


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 15, 2018)

Billy_Bob said:


> GSL rank and file crashes consensus fabrication, challenge the position on climate change..
> 
> Soo much for Old Frauds Consensus...
> 
> ...



Yeah the whole CO2 thing has really fizzled out in the public domain too. More and more of the scientific community is calling BS on the whole thing.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 16, 2018)

Who's not winning??

Coal fades in developed world but is far from dead in Asia | Financial Times


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jun 16, 2018)

6 feet of snow in Labrador 'unprecedented' this late in June


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 16, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> 6 feet of snow in Labrador 'unprecedented' this late in June









Damn!

Major polar lows are well below 980mb, averaging 955mb which is common in late fall as polar cooling is ramping up.  No slowing is seen.  Its going to be a short summer for most of the NH.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 17, 2018)

95 degrees in New York tomorrow.....w00t!

We never see 90s anymore around here. Might even get to the beach.... this is the latest date in my life that I have not been to the beach! June 17th.... in the old days I'd have been to the beach several times already since mid-May.

Hey JC.... a good old fashioned honest-to-goodness heatwave.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 17, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> 95 degrees in New York tomorrow.....w00t!
> 
> We never see 90s anymore around here. Might even get to the beach.... this is the latest date in my life that I have not been to the beach! June 17th.... in the old days I'd have been to the beach several times already since mid-May.
> 
> Hey JC.... a good old fashioned honest-to-goodness heatwave.


enjoy it...

it will be short..


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 19, 2018)

Hey JC....the weather guys fucked it up again. Never got near 95 yesterday and today, low 80's ad per usual around here. Still have not been down to the ocean yet.... ridiculous. In my entire life have never not been to the beach this late in the year. By far man.... let me tell you, all this cold air moving south in recent years from the Arctic really blows.


----------



## jc456 (Jun 20, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> 95 degrees in New York tomorrow.....w00t!
> 
> We never see 90s anymore around here. Might even get to the beach.... this is the latest date in my life that I have not been to the beach! June 17th.... in the old days I'd have been to the beach several times already since mid-May.
> 
> Hey JC.... a good old fashioned honest-to-goodness heatwave.


we just were in the 90's, now back to the 70's this week.  funny how that damn CO2 can't keep that 90 degree weather in our area. Oh and, since we're still cycling between hot and cold, the el nino is not coming obviously.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 20, 2018)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > 95 degrees in New York tomorrow.....w00t!
> ...



Lol.... well global warming hasn't cycled through the Northeast in years now!!


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jun 21, 2018)

Peru – Cold wave kills more than 600


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jun 21, 2018)

Australia – Bitter cold hits east coast


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jun 21, 2018)

Australia is in for its coldest winter on record


----------



## jc456 (Jun 21, 2018)

66 today in Chicago.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 21, 2018)

Several businesses signed a letter to Trump asking him to put up for ratification a treaty with other nations to ban HFCs. Of course, since Trump is a sensitive manbaby with zero understanding of climate science (as are all the deniers here), the businesses had to leave out any mentions of the words 'climate' and 'emissions'.

Yes, this is how low we have sunk. To get our toddler president to eat his green beans, we are calling g them "green candy".


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 21, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> Australia is in for its coldest winter on record


Anyone who knew anything about this topic would not embarrass himself by posting a weather report from 1% of the planet's surface,trying to imply that it speaks to global trend. You are embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jun 21, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Australia is in for its coldest winter on record
> ...



Translation: I have no cogent reply to make against a factual article, therefore throw a hissy fit instead.

Australia is a 5% of the world land area.

Your reply is embarrassing.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jun 21, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Several businesses signed a letter to Trump asking him to put up for ratification a treaty with other nations to ban HFCs. Of course, since Trump is a sensitive manbaby with zero understanding of climate science (as are all the deniers here), the businesses had to leave out any mentions of the words 'climate' and 'emissions'.
> 
> Yes, this is how low we have sunk. To get our toddler president to eat his green beans, we are calling g them "green candy".



You left no link and no argument over Hight Frutcose Corn syrup, also known as HFCs


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jun 21, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Several businesses signed a letter to Trump asking him to put up for ratification a treaty with other nations to ban HFCs. Of course, since Trump is a sensitive manbaby with zero understanding of climate science (as are all the deniers here), the businesses had to leave out any mentions of the words 'climate' and 'emissions'.
> 
> Yes, this is how low we have sunk. To get our toddler president to eat his green beans, we are calling g them "green candy".



Sweeping partisan insults are old and boring, it doesn't advance your argument when you tell the other side they are deniers and other pointless insults.

Stop trolling!


----------



## jc456 (Jun 22, 2018)

Skooks, 60 degrees here in Chicago, day two of summer.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 23, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Several businesses signed a letter to Trump asking him to put up for ratification a treaty with other nations to ban HFCs. Of course, since Trump is a sensitive manbaby with zero understanding of climate science (as are all the deniers here), the businesses had to leave out any mentions of the words 'climate' and 'emissions'.
> 
> Yes, this is how low we have sunk. To get our toddler president to eat his green beans, we are calling g them "green candy".



Lol....those treaty's are bs banners that throw a bone to the climate obsessed. Such a farce....spending billions to maybe lower the temperature 0.3 degrees all while China will be upping their coal production by 50% in 30 years. Only meatheads I think it is a good idea.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 23, 2018)

Hey JC.....how st00pid is this? We are a few days from July and just a few minutes ago I'm outside drinking my coffee and having to wear a fleece. No summer here anymore.... I really need to move to Florida.

Anywhere you go these days you talk to people around here and they are stupefied..... it's now become the standard joke to laugh about the cold around here!!


----------



## polarbear (Jun 23, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC.....how st00pid is this? We are a few days from July and just a few minutes ago I'm outside drinking my coffee and having to wear a fleece. No summer here anymore.... I really need to move to Florida.
> 
> Anywhere you go these days you talk to people around here and they are stupefied..... it's now become the standard joke to laugh about the cold around here!!


The usual group think answer to that would be: Instead of a fleece you would have to wear a parka if the CO2 was less than it is and demand you prove that it were not so.
I keep wondering why my furnace kicks in at night because the CO2 is supposed to prevent the temperature from dropping down to just a few degrees above freezing almost every night. The upside is that I don`t have to swat mosquitoes and buy loads of insect spray like I had to years ago ' round this time of the year.
Perhaps I should recalibrate my thermostat not to use the actual temperature but the global warming temperatures which are "corrected" and save on my heating bill.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 23, 2018)

polarbear said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Hey JC.....how st00pid is this? We are a few days from July and just a few minutes ago I'm outside drinking my coffee and having to wear a fleece. No summer here anymore.... I really need to move to Florida.
> ...




Lmao.....classic.

Making fun of these mental cases sure is a hoot!


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jun 23, 2018)

Chile snowfall traps more than 1,600


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 24, 2018)

"The San Pedro lagoon is completely frozen, with ice about 10 cm thick."

Snowfall in La Araucanía leaves 1,559 isolated – The Santiago Times


This hasn't happened since the 1700's....... hmmmmmmmm


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 24, 2018)

Billy_Bob said:


> "The San Pedro lagoon is completely frozen, with ice about 10 cm thick."
> 
> Snowfall in La Araucanía leaves 1,559 isolated – The Santiago Times
> 
> ...



Holy crap....I'm getting sick and tired of all the cold.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 24, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > "The San Pedro lagoon is completely frozen, with ice about 10 cm thick."
> ...


June 24th and the Polar jet is at 45 deg Latitude.. It should be above 60 deg Lat.  No change is expected as the polar lows are increasing in intensity.. Already... A full month and a half early..

Summer is going to be real short...


----------



## jc456 (Jun 25, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC.....how st00pid is this? We are a few days from July and just a few minutes ago I'm outside drinking my coffee and having to wear a fleece. No summer here anymore.... I really need to move to Florida.
> 
> Anywhere you go these days you talk to people around here and they are stupefied..... it's now become the standard joke to laugh about the cold around here!!


same thing in Chicago this weekend.  I almost turned the fireplace on Saturday night.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 25, 2018)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Hey JC.....how st00pid is this? We are a few days from July and just a few minutes ago I'm outside drinking my coffee and having to wear a fleece. No summer here anymore.... I really need to move to Florida.
> ...



Once again JC....would like to go out and wash the beast right now but with the wind and temp I'm like, "fuck this!". June 25th....feels like April. St00pid.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 25, 2018)

Hey JC.....lmao.....


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jun 28, 2018)

The hits keeps coming.

Record summer snowfall in Newfoundland – Video


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jul 6, 2018)

Once in a Century Snow in South Africa – Video


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 6, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> Once in a Century Snow in South Africa – Video


 



WTF??!!

Notice Al never has a comment!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 7, 2018)

Hey JC....so my friend ....had a string of low 90's this past week. Media describing as "scorchers". Back in the day, that was left to describe 100+ which we haven't seen here in New York City for many years.

Wake up early this am to go get a coffee at the local 7-11.....FUCKING FREEZING dude. Had to get a hoodie....

Coldest July day I can ever remember.... people around here never talked about chilly weather in the summer for my entire lifetime.... not anymore. It's the standard joke now here on Long Island..... just fucked up.

Zero chance of a beach day today with the kids. 4 years a Saturday morning would be an automatic beach day...with the breeze, would need to be wearing a fall jacket. Forget about an ocean swim....just highly bizare!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 7, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC....so my friend ....had a string of low 90's this past week. Media describing as "scorchers". Back in the day, that was left to describe 100+ which we haven't seen here in New York City for many years.
> 
> Wake up early this am to go get a coffee at the local 7-11.....FUCKING FREEZING dude. Had to get a hoodie....
> 
> ...


The AMO is going very cold..  You wont have very much warm weather this year along the coast.  Even cyclone formation is down 35%...


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 9, 2018)

EPA's new chief is former coal lobbyist, Senate staffer https://www.yahoo.com/newsroom/vibes/elections-aftermath/v-60f73942-c8f9-11e5-bc86-fa163e798f6a_c-b7693097-2bd8-358e-8b74-54d74da10431_a-b7693097-2bd8-358e-8b74-54d74da10431


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 10, 2018)

Hey Billy....JC....Frank....SSDD.....West....
Supreme Court nominee has been a foe of emissions rules

How sweet is this?


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jul 10, 2018)

Cold snap” strikes Queensland


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 10, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> Cold snap” strikes Queensland



Ghey

Its July 10th and still haven't been to the ocean. The latest before this year was June 10th


----------



## jc456 (Jul 10, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC....so my friend ....had a string of low 90's this past week. Media describing as "scorchers". Back in the day, that was left to describe 100+ which we haven't seen here in New York City for many years.
> 
> Wake up early this am to go get a coffee at the local 7-11.....FUCKING FREEZING dude. Had to get a hoodie....
> 
> ...


Friday or saturday, can't remember, too busy freezing my ass off at the cottage after eight o'clock.  We had blankets and fleeces on.  too funny.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 11, 2018)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Hey JC....so my friend ....had a string of low 90's this past week. Media describing as "scorchers". Back in the day, that was left to describe 100+ which we haven't seen here in New York City for many years.
> ...



Yeah but Old Rocks keeps telling us the world is on fire!

No worries..... Trump's Court picks makes these guys Irrelevant for at least two decades!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 13, 2018)

EPA takes next step toward replacing Obama-era climate rule


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 13, 2018)

Hey JC.....

Beautiful weather here in the center of the universe this week, but look at the temps this week....

81....82...80....81....80.....

By 7pm, it's in the mid 70's...a joke. Still have not been able to take the kids to the ocean to ride waves in the evening.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 13, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC.....
> 
> Beautiful weather here in the center of the universe this week, but look at the temps this week....
> 
> ...


Beautiful here  as well.

90. 81. 84. 84. 82


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 14, 2018)

Inconvenient: NOAA data shows U.S. Tornadoes on the decline since 1970


Poor Old Crock and Creep...  Not only are there fewer tornado's but they are decreasing in intensity to boot....  The EXACT OPPOSITE OF ALARMIST PREDICTIONS.....


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 14, 2018)

This year is going to be real low...


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 14, 2018)

Billy_Bob said:


> Inconvenient: NOAA data shows U.S. Tornadoes on the decline since 1970
> 
> 
> Poor Old Crock and Creep...  Not only are there fewer tornado's but they are decreasing in intensity to boot....  The EXACT OPPOSITE OF ALARMIST PREDICTIONS.....



And do you know what? These people say they never predicted an increase in intensity and frequency of tornadoes. Bunch of fakes.....these people are total frauds. After Katrina, every k00k alarmist and their brother predicted bigger and more frequent hurricanes.... now they say they never said it


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 17, 2018)

India wants more renewables, but its banks are pouring billions into coal

More AGW k00k losing!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 17, 2018)

Its official...  21 years 5 months...  The great pause resumed 2 months ago... in the unaltered data sets..

Were on the down hill side now with cooling expected for 30-40 years..


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 18, 2018)

Billy_Bob said:


> Its official...  21 years 5 months...  The great pause resumed 2 months ago... in the unaltered data sets..
> 
> Were on the down hill side now with cooling expected for 30-40 years..



Well that sucks.... I spent decades going to the beach at the ocean and now it is largely becoming a thing of the past. Same for all of the Long Island residents who enjoy going to the beach.... we might as well be living up by Portland, Maine


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 19, 2018)

More WINNING! NYC climate lawsuit thrown out by Federal judge

"Today a U.S. District Judge threw out New York City’s lawsuit against five major energy companies alleging damages relating to climate change.

Judge John Keenan wrote in his opinion that, “Global warming and solutions thereto must be addressed by the two other branches of government,” not the judiciary, according to Bloomberg."

NOW THIS IS WINNING... the courts have now learned that judicial activism is getting tossed...


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 19, 2018)

Billy_Bob said:


> More WINNING! NYC climate lawsuit thrown out by Federal judge
> 
> "Today a U.S. District Judge threw out New York City’s lawsuit against five major energy companies alleging damages relating to climate change.
> 
> ...



Dang.... if you are a climate k00k these sure are bad times


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jul 19, 2018)

Australia – Coldest Winter Temperatures EVER Recorded


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 19, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> Australia – Coldest Winter Temperatures EVER Recorded


Solar Minimum.......

And were up next!


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jul 21, 2018)

Record late snowpack in Greenland – Millions of shorebirds starving

Excerpt:

"More than 3 feet (about 1 meter) of snow remains on the ground.

15 July 2018 – Millions of shorebirds usually descend on the Arctic during the first half of June to mate and raise their young. But this year, summer has not arrived.

Instead, a record late snowpack has sealed the birds off from food and nesting sites."


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 21, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> Record late snowpack in Greenland – Millions of shorebirds starving
> 
> Excerpt:
> 
> ...


Snow is usually gone by mid may here.  July 1 is peak and cooling then sets in.  The ambient air temp is 6 deg F below normal for the region.  At this rate full snow melt may not occur... I believe this will meet the definition of GLACIATION of the region. 2 or 3 years of this will change earths albedo again.... making this happen faster..


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jul 22, 2018)

Intense snowfall and cold in Peru


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 22, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> Intense snowfall and cold in Peru


Yes,  The hits globally keep on coming...  Cooling regions are expanding far faster than warming ones are.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 22, 2018)

Billy_Bob said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Intense snowfall and cold in Peru
> ...



No shit Billy? So short summer early fall coming....again?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 22, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> No shit Billy? So short summer early fall coming....again?


Yes.

The upper Midwest is going to get it first and then the eastern coast near Canada.  I figure next week, late the shift will occur and cooling will begin.  Out west we already had the shift and dropped 10 deg F in 2 days.  Looks like we get low 80's for about two weeks before we get 70's...  The shift is going to be very noticeable.. 

Just be glad your not living in the Hudson bay area..  There are several ports that had to resupply by air plane and snow machine. They have now been ice locked for 2 years and very little melt happened this year. Regions in Canada are 6-10 degrees below average for this time of year...

Early fall and winter is on the horizon and it will be bitter cold.


----------



## MaryL (Jul 22, 2018)

Skepticism is a big winner in my book. Skeptics know the facts and  the odds and they don't hide their head in the sand. Only an idiot or a deluded fool would deny the facts and play against the facts.  Other eras had it's share of stressors. Comet collisions, Volcanos, this or that. Man made CO2 emissions, that's a new factor and overwhelmingly obvious as a new stressor. IT  just can't be ignored because, it never happened before. It's happening NOW.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 22, 2018)

MaryL said:


> Skepticism is a big winner in my book. Skeptics know the facts and  the odds and they don't hide their head in the sand. Only an idiot or a deluded fool would deny the facts and play against the rules.  Other eras had it's share of stressors. Comet collisions, Volcanos, this or that. Man made CO2 emissions, that's a new factor and overwhelmingly obvious as a new stressor. IT  just can't be ignored because, it never happened before. It's happening NOW.


Want to try again?

Here  is the CO2 level and earths temp going back a very long time..




CO2 has been much higher than today and life did not end.. The planet did not burn up... The planet has dealt with these things before.  You have been duped as have many others who have no clue what the earth has survived and dealt with over the eons..

Edit:  One thing you must note is the planets temperature has only a 12 degree C  range.  This in and of itself disproves CAGW.  It did not matter that the earths levels of CO2 were at 7,000ppm, glaciation came and went.  People are assigning powers to that trace gas it does not posses.. If CO2 were the driver then runaway temps should have happened long ago... Something else is regulating the earths climatic system.... Water Vapor...


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 22, 2018)

MaryL said:


> Skepticism is a big winner in my book. Skeptics know the facts and  the odds and they don't hide their head in the sand. Only an idiot or a deluded fool would deny the facts and play against the facts.  Other eras had it's share of stressors. Comet collisions, Volcanos, this or that. Man made CO2 emissions, that's a new factor and overwhelmingly obvious as a new stressor. IT  just can't be ignored because, it never happened before. It's happening NOW.



But no matter what the facts, only a space cadet would actually think there is something we can do about it. Not a single fact on that....just a bunch of theoretical gobblygoop.


----------



## MaryL (Jul 22, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Skepticism is a big winner in my book. Skeptics know the facts and  the odds and they don't hide their head in the sand. Only an idiot or a deluded fool would deny the facts and play against the facts.  Other eras had it's share of stressors. Comet collisions, Volcanos, this or that. Man made CO2 emissions, that's a new factor and overwhelmingly obvious as a new stressor. IT  just can't be ignored because, it never happened before. It's happening NOW.
> ...


Despite the fact it's actually getting  rather hairy, let's whistle past the grave yard. This reminds me of a Gary Larson Far Side cartoon, a dinosaur  whistling with a comet about to crash into him...he is like , "well damn,  the weather man was right, partly cloudy with a chance of extinction". It  wasn't  a liberal conspiracy after all. DAMN . Reality is like that.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 22, 2018)

MaryL said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


You've got a lot of hyperbole there.... don't choke on it.. 

I deal in facts not feelings... The facts say there is not much to really worry about..


----------



## MaryL (Jul 22, 2018)

Billy_Bob said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


Do they give degrees in condescension now? You deal in facts? Then we agree, man made  climate change  is an issue. Its a fact. And you deal with them so deal with that.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 22, 2018)

MaryL said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


What empirical facts are you using to come to that conclusion?  Consensus is not a fact...


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jul 23, 2018)

MaryL said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



Mary, why did you ignore this post ?


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 23, 2018)

So JC....out here in coal country on vaca....
Went to Mantage Mountain for the Peachfest in Scranton Pa.
They have a water park in the middle of the festival between three stages... couldn't go in this year the water was too damn cold. This is st00pid.... everyday up here it was around 80 degrees. Some wild thunderstorms in the mountains..... when I see them I always think of the k00ks seeing them and no doubt thinking "oh no!! Extreme weather sucks!!!"


----------



## jc456 (Jul 25, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> So JC....out here in coal country on vaca....
> Went to Mantage Mountain for the Peachfest in Scranton Pa.
> They have a water park in the middle of the festival between three stages... couldn't go in this year the water was too damn cold. This is st00pid.... everyday up here it was around 80 degrees. Some wild thunderstorms in the mountains..... when I see them I always think of the k00ks seeing them and no doubt thinking "oh no!! Extreme weather sucks!!!"


it was  69 this past weekend here in Chi town.  Now back in the 80's.  we keep oscillating in and out of the 60s for a high this entire summer. One day 97 next is 69.  hard to plan a week of swimming activity.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jul 26, 2018)

Bolivia – Heavy snowfall kills 18,000 animals


----------



## jc456 (Jul 26, 2018)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > So JC....out here in coal country on vaca....
> ...


70’s this weekend! 76 right now


----------



## jc456 (Jul 26, 2018)

MaryL said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


You should just take mercy on yourself and end it. I mean talk of extinction is flat out lunacy. Yep no facts in evidence of anything like extinction. Dudette, you’re a nut


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 26, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> Bolivia – Heavy snowfall kills 18,000 animals



Wtf??

Ghey


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 30, 2018)

Climatology’s startling error – an update

Oop's

seems the left is incapable of real math...


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 31, 2018)

Billy_Bob said:


> Climatology’s startling error – an update
> 
> Oop's
> 
> ...



Its reported as an error Billy.....its no error at all.. They know they can get away with the fakery too, after all, its data collected by "scientists""


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jul 31, 2018)

Record cold in Canberra – Kangaroos starving


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 31, 2018)

CASE DISMISSED – Federal Judge puts the final nail in the coffin of California’ ‘Global Warming Lawsuit’ against oil companies

This needs its place here too...

The fact they have no proof of causation should  shutter all the frivolous law suits...


----------



## Sunsettommy (Aug 1, 2018)

Icebreaker in Hudson Bay – In late July


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 1, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> Icebreaker in Hudson Bay – In late July


The ambient air temp is below freezing already...  

Its almost fully ice locked and its just July...  when it should be at its highest melted point...   The picture of things to come in the US real soon..


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 2, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> Icebreaker in Hudson Bay – In late July





But wait....didn't Old Rocks just tell us this week that the Arctic is near being ice-free. His go-to graph!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 2, 2018)

Aaaaaaa    Yep!

Deceptive as hell aint it...  Observed facts not matching his graphs... Now why would that be?


----------



## Sunsettommy (Aug 2, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Icebreaker in Hudson Bay – In late July
> ...



Here is the one from the NAVY


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 2, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...


The US Navy does things by direct observation... They do not like being lied too and will not tolerate it..  If their information is bad it can kill Sailors and they want nothing to do with that..


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 3, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


Inconvenient facts that do not fit her agenda.. Old Crock, Crick, Abu fuk, and the rest of the alarmists ignore these and act like they never happened.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Aug 3, 2018)

Record cold in Siberia – Breaks 99-year-old record

Record cold in Russia


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 3, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> Record cold in Siberia – Breaks 99-year-old record
> 
> Record cold in Russia


Now you know only hot records are relevant...  any cooling or cold records are a figment of our imagination even if they outnumber the hot ones....


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 3, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> Record cold in Siberia – Breaks 99-year-old record
> 
> Record cold in Russia



Yep...like Billy says.....doesnt count to the religion.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Aug 9, 2018)

Greenland temperatures going down, down, down


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 9, 2018)

More AGW k00k losing gents.....this article is particularly compelling. Have to laugh when you watch progressives eat their own.....

Familiar Hostility to Dissent as Climate Activists Skewer New York Times over Climate Coverage - EID Climate – A Project of IPAA

Lol....its never about the planet for these fucking nutballs....its ONLY ever about perpetuating the agenda.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 9, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> Greenland temperatures going down, down, down


You will never get an intelligent response from Abu dmfk....  When confronted with facts that refute his agenda he drops shit pellets and runs..




Standard left wing tactics...


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 11, 2018)

Hey JC.... finally got to take the kids to the ocean last Saturday. August 4th. Latest first day to the beach by 2 months.

Gonna be 76 degrees here later today....August 11th. Fucked up my friend! Crappy non-summer in New York. If global warming is happening, its skipping the northeast


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 11, 2018)

PLmao....I'm laughing.....thread almost up to 6,000 posts gents!!



@www.thek00ksarelosing.com


----------



## abu afak (Aug 11, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC....* finally got to take the kids to the Ocean last Saturday. August 4th.
> 
> Latest first day to the beach by 2 *M*onths**.*
> 
> ...


Beside being A STUPID TROLL...
you're a Raging LIAR.
*"2 Months" - "Latest First Beach day by 2 Months" - "Skipped Northeast/NY"?*

SkookerAssBill is a Raging LIAR who should be Banned from USMB.

New York July Weather 2018 - AccuWeather Forecast for NY 10007
July 2018+

*FRI 6/29*
*Actual Temp*
89° /70°
*Hist. Avg.*
83°/67°

*SAT 6/30*
*Actual Temp*
93° /72°
*Hist. Avg.*
83°/67°

*SUN 7/1*
*Actual Temp*
96° /79°
*Hist. Avg.*
83°/68°

*MON 7/2*
*Actual Temp*
95° /79°
*Hist. Avg.*
83°/68°

*TUE 7/3*
*Actual Temp*
92° /77°
*Hist. Avg.*
83°/68°

*WED 7/4*
*Actual Temp*
86° /77°
*Hist. Avg.*
84°/68°

*THU 7/5*
*Actual Temp*
90° /76°
*Hist. Avg.*
84°/68°

*FRI 7/6*
*Actual Temp*
80° /69°
*Hist. Avg.*
84°/68°

*SAT 7/7*
*Actual Temp*
78° /62°
*Hist. Avg.*
84°/68°

*SUN 7/8*
*Actual Temp*
84° /62°
*Hist. Avg.*
84°/68°

*MON 7/9*
*Actual Temp*
87° /67°
*Hist. Avg.*
84°/69°

*TUE 7/10*
*Actual Temp*
93° /72°
*Hist. Avg.*
84°/69°

*WED 7/11*
*Actual Temp*
88° /74°
*Hist. Avg.*
84°/69°

*THU 7/12*
*Actual Temp*
84° /64°
*Hist. Avg.*
84°/69°

*FRI 7/13*
*Actual Temp*
84° /68°
*Hist. Avg.*
84°/69°

*SAT 7/14*
*Actual Temp*
88° /70°
*Hist. Avg.*
84°/69°

*SUN 7/15*
*Actual Temp*
83° /69°
*Hist. Avg.*
84°/69°

*MON 7/16*
*Actual Temp*
90° /75°
*Hist. Avg.*
84°/69°

*TUE 7/17*
*Actual Temp*
88° /70°
*Hist. Avg.*
84°/69°

*WED 7/18*
*Actual Temp*
85° /66°
*Hist. Avg.*
84°/69°

*THU 7/19*
*Actual Temp*
83° /66°
*Hist. Avg.*
84°/69°

*FRI 7/20*
*Actual Temp*
82° /69°
*Hist. Avg.*
84°/69°

*SAT 7/21*
*Actual Temp*
79° /65°
*Hist. Avg.*
84°/69°

*SUN 7/22*
*Actual Temp*
79° /70°
*Hist. Avg.*
84°/69°

*MON 7/23*
*Actual Temp*
80° /73°
*Hist. Avg.*
84°/69°

*TUE 7/24*
*Actual Temp*
82° /75°
*Hist. Avg.*
84°/69°

*WED 7/25*
*Actual Temp*
77° /72°
*Hist. Avg.*
84°/69°
*THU 7/26*

*Actual Temp*
85° /72°
*Hist. Avg.*
84°/69°
*FRI 7/27*

*Actual Temp*
86° /68°
*Hist. Avg.*
84°/69°

*SAT 7/28*
*Actual Temp*
85° /70°
*Hist. Avg.*
84°/69°

*SUN 7/29*
*Actual Temp*
82° /70°
*Hist. Avg.*
84°/69°

*MON 7/30*
*Actual Temp*
78° /68°
*Hist. Avg.*
84°/69°

*TUE 7/31*
*Actual Temp*
82° /68°
*Hist. Avg.*
84°/69°

*WED 8/1*
*Actual Temp*
84° /74°
*Hist. Avg.*
84°/69°

*THU 8/2*
*Actual Temp*
86° /76°
*Hist. Avg.*
84°/69°

*FRI 8/3*
*Actual Temp*
85° /73°
*Hist. Avg.*
84°/69°

*SAT 8/4*
*Actual Temp*
84° /72°
*Hist. Avg.*
84°/69°

Virtually EVERY DAY was warm/HOT enough for the beach in NY by the Ocean.
I live in NYC in the summer, and grew up near (and on) the Ocean there.


SkookerAssBill is a Raging LIAR who should be Banned from USMB.

`


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 11, 2018)

abu afak said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Hey JC....* finally got to take the kids to the Ocean last Saturday. August 4th.
> ...


IF you were smart enough to do a lat/lon of the reporting station, you would have found that it is located inland about 2 miles from the ocean and is not representative of the region.  As your to stupid to use commonsense and facts that are easily found, you simply cherry pick the ones which you think make your case.

The only liar here is YOU!  You misrepresent everything you post. We have come to expect that from you.


----------



## abu afak (Aug 11, 2018)

Billy_Bob said:


> IF you were smart enough to do a lat/lon of the reporting station, you would have found that it *is located inland about 2 miles from the ocean and is not representative of the region**.*  As your to stupid to use commonsense and facts that are easily found, you simply cherry pick the ones which you think make your case.
> 
> The only liar here is YOU!  You misrepresent everything you post. We have come to expect that from you.


You also are a LIAR and a MORON.
*Note the weather is for ZIP "10007".
SURROUNDED By WATER/NY Harbor/etc.*
It IS repressentative of the area weather, tho the beach is just usually a few degrees cooler

Google Maps

*I grew up and spent my whole Life in the area.
When it's 80-90 in NYC, or Westchester, or North shore of Long Island, or anywhere close...
You can and DO go to the beach. (ie, Jones Beach)
I've been doing so since High School: 50 years.*

You're a FILTHY LIAR protecting/LYING for another.
He went to beach on a day not even near the warmest. (84)

You Filthy Scumbag, I know what I talk of, you're just a Partisan Liar who just made up Yet More ****!
`


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 11, 2018)

abu afak said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > IF you were smart enough to do a lat/lon of the reporting station, you would have found that it is located inland about 2 miles from the ocean and is not representative of the region.  As your to stupid to use commonsense and facts that are easily found, you simply cherry pick the ones which you think make your case.
> ...


LOL

Good luck!  The sea temp along the NY region are 10 deg F below average and the AMO is cold.. This means the ambient air temps will be almost the same amount lower than inland stations.

But keep on showing us you have no clue how the atmosphere works...  Its amusing... 

FYI his physical observations are correct. Your hyperbole is bull shit!


----------



## abu afak (Aug 11, 2018)

Billy_Bob said:


> ..
> 
> ...FYI *his physical observations are correct. Your hyperbole is bull shit!*


NO NO, Clown.
MY ACTUAL MEASUREMENTS are Correct, His "Observations" are Obviously self-serving Lies and "hyperbole."
"Non-summer" in NY/Northeast!!!!
I guess he has No thermometer or TV set.
You also FABRICATED a "non-representative", "2 mile from the water weather station" (not that it would make much difference.

You LIED too.
YOU LOST/Got GUTTED.
You're 12 IQ SCUM/Lying FILTH.
Gameover
`


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 11, 2018)

abu afak said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Hey JC....* finally got to take the kids to the Ocean last Saturday. August 4th.
> ...



Lol.....like a Jamaican commenting on ski conditions in central Canada!

Talk about dumbass.....anybody who lives near an ocean ( and not in Scratchmyassville USA ) know that low 80's in NYC means no ocean swimming in the early evening at the beaches. Waaaaay to fucking cold. Days must be in the 90's......rare in NYC in summer the last several years where summer temps are waaaaaaaaaaay down from the early 2000's.

But the expert out in Irreleventstown USA is gonna lecture us about the beaches at the ocean!

These jerkoffs dont have a clue that by the ocean is 10 degrees colder than Central Park temps!!!!


----------



## abu afak (Aug 11, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> Lol.....like a Jamaican commenting on ski conditions in central Canada!
> 
> Talk about dumbass.....anybody who lives near an ocean ( and not in Scratchmyassville USA ) *know that low 80's in NYC means no ocean swimming in the early evening at the beaches. Waaaaay to fucking cold.
> 
> ...


*Unlike you Upstate GOP rednecks (or Outa State) Numb Nuts..LIARS...*

*I grew up on Long Island, on the North Shore, 20 miles directly above Jones beach and lived there until I was 27.*
*My whole High School met at one of the Jones Beach beaches most weekends in the summer.*

I then moved to Manhattan but continued going to the beach throughout my life from Jones beach all the way out to Montauk.
Long Island's South Shore is basically a 100 Mile Beach you Upstate/outa-state poverty stricken, Trailer Park, Propane Tank, Asshole. 

Only a MORON would say you have to wait until it's "90" to go, as that would mean people only went to the beach 5-10 days a Year.. tops.
The beach is CROWDED Most summer days in fact.
YOU IDIOT!
And it was 90/90+ on June 30th as well as several days in July

But you said couldn't go until "August 4th", a day (LOFL) when it was, in fact, only 84 in NYC.

*So you LIED (and breathtakingly STUPIDLY) about when people go..*
*or what your conditions are for doing so. *

*You are a RAGING LIAR and should be BANNED from this board.*
*You LIED to your Buddy JC and to everyone on USMB.*

You're a Scum SUCKING LIAR.
Stay in your Dutchess county Trailer Park.
`


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 11, 2018)

Lol.....well folks, fact is I live in a place called Northport on Long Island.....20 minutes from the ocean just over 2 bridges known as the Robery Moses Causeway. Been here for 57 yrs......fakers are ghey.

Everyone and their brother from around here knows summers have been vastly cooler around here in the past 5 years. 90s which were frequently seen in these parts for decades are rarely seen anymore and 100 hasn't been seen in many years. And once September rolls around, that's it....not like the old days!

Low 80s all the time....its fucked up. Low 70's at the ocean with a stiff breeze ( frequent ) is not a beach day for most.

Nice for the Sunday OBI car shows....not for the beach. Fakery is ghey.


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 11, 2018)

St00pid dolt posts up temps where more than half are high 70's.....low 80's. What a jackass....making my point for me!!



The #s say this area is getting MUCH cooler so wtf??

https://www.weather.gov/media/okx/Climate/CentralPark/monthlyannualtemp.pdf

LOOK AT SUMMER TEMPS SINCE 2015

All the assholes have left is fakery.


----------



## asaratis (Aug 12, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> St00pid dolt posts up temps where more than half are high 70's.....low 80's. What a jackass....making my point for me!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I must admit I haven't read all 5839 previous posts in this thread.  The video below may have already been linked here.  If so, I apologize.

However, it is a very interesting 38+ minute exposure of the driving force behind the original 'global warming' hoax that has blossomed into a worldwide 'climate change' hoax.....$$$$$$


Enjoy!


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 12, 2018)

asaratis said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > St00pid dolt posts up temps where more than half are high 70's.....low 80's. What a jackass....making my point for me!!
> ...



Great post.....awesome link. Obvious to most but lets face it.....with social media, the suckers are out there just waiting to be duped.


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 12, 2018)

10 million Mustangs built as of Wednesday!!!

https://jalopnik.com/ford-just-made-its-10-millionth-mustang-1828196854

More winning......Tesla will have to sell cars for 500 years to catch up!!!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 15, 2018)

The writing is on the seawall

The climate change people keep losing everywhere in the real world!! Now in the courts....getting their clocks cleaned. And is there anything more satisfying in life than seeing progressives getting kicked in the nutsack?

Oh....but they still do have their little banner to stand in front of and take bows, THE SCIENCE IS DECIDED


----------



## polarbear (Aug 15, 2018)

Have you noticed how quiet goldy-rocks is about Tesla lately?
Tesla and Elon Musk under fire as SEC issues subpoenas
*Tesla and Elon Musk under fire as SEC issues subpoenas *


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 15, 2018)

polarbear said:


> Have you noticed how quiet goldy-rocks is about Tesla lately?
> Tesla and Elon Musk under fire as SEC issues subpoenas
> *Tesla and Elon Musk under fire as SEC issues subpoenas *


Yep...

Rumors have it he may be going bankrupt....  Another green energy wonder going belly up after receiving billions from the Obama era windfall into their pockets....


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 17, 2018)

Billy_Bob said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > Have you noticed how quiet goldy-rocks is about Tesla lately?
> ...


Tesla Is Burning $6,500 Every Minute. It's Probably Going to Need to Raise a Lot More

"There is now a “genuine risk” that the electric car company won’t have enough money to make it out of this calendar year, Bloomberg reports."


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 17, 2018)

Billy_Bob said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > polarbear said:
> ...


----------



## polarbear (Aug 17, 2018)

Hard to believe that Musk was able to dupe so many people who were stupid enough to pre-pay for a car that has not even been built yet. That should have raised red flags from the get-go when a corporation asks customers to pre-pay. Small privately owned business does that because they can`t afford the risk to lay out their own money up front to fill an order. But there is something fishy when a corporation that already got that front-money from investors and from the shares they sold to the public asks for prepayments to cover the cost for producing the goods. Tesla conned these customers by faking a situation where the production line could not keep up with the demand and it helped that the main scream media bought it hook line and sinker.
It`s one thing when people pre-pay Porsche or Ferrari to make a limited production car for them because they are aware that the factory had no intention to make any surplus cars to begin with. They already made enough money with their regular production cars they sold and can afford to experiment with special versions of their brand.
Pretty ridiculous when the likes of Elon Musk go around pretending to be in the same league as Porsche, Ferrari, Mercedes Benz etc and spend a fortune on PR stunts like having a racing version of a Tesla which was supposed to beat their Nurburgring lap time records.....but needs money up front to make a regular run of the mill Tesla.
Hahaha and GoldieRocks made more Tesla bullshit posts per day  than Tesla made cars in a week.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Aug 17, 2018)

My Investment advisor told me THREE years ago that Tesla will fail due to chronic debt.

Meanwhile,

Record early snowfall in Japan


----------



## polarbear (Aug 18, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> My Investment advisor told me THREE years ago that Tesla will fail due to chronic debt.
> 
> Meanwhile,
> 
> Record early snowfall in Japan


Yeah I guess he too thought it was pretty obvious that Tesla was heading south.
Hahaha and the record early snowfall in Japan...no wonder we don`t get any more daily weather reports from Abu Freak. Snowfalls and cold weather events don`t make mainscream media headlines like heat waves unless they can claim they happened because "hot" air in the arctic pushed the cold air far to the south.
Shit, a heat wave has nothing to do with CO2. They happen when hot air can just sit and stay there due to a lack of upper winds and heat convection has stalled. As if that tiny CO2 absorption band could get rid of a massive amount of heat that convection normally does if we had less CO2.
Totally ridiculous. If it were the CO2 then we should not drop down to just a few degrees above freezing at night after we had a hot summer day where I am in Manitoba.It gets that cold at night here, wind or no wind and no matter what the temperature was at the North Pole.
I know for sure that I will be shoveling snow soon enough no matter what Goldie&AbuFreak have to say


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 18, 2018)

polarbear said:


> Hard to believe that Musk was able to dupe so many people who were stupid enough to pre-pay for a car that has not even been built yet. That should have raised red flags from the get-go when a corporation asks customers to pre-pay. Small privately owned business does that because they can`t afford the risk to lay out their own money up front to fill an order. But there is something fishy when a corporation that already got that front-money from investors and from the shares they sold to the public asks for prepayments to cover the cost for producing the goods. Tesla conned these customers by faking a situation where the production line could not keep up with the demand and it helped that the main scream media bought it hook line and sinker.
> It`s one thing when people pre-pay Porsche or Ferrari to make a limited production car for them because they are aware that the factory had no intention to make any surplus cars to begin with. They already made enough money with their regular production cars they sold and can afford to experiment with special versions of their brand.
> Pretty ridiculous when the likes of Elon Musk go around pretending to be in the same league as Porsche, Ferrari, Mercedes Benz etc and spend a fortune on PR stunts like having a racing version of a Tesla which was supposed to beat their Nurburgring lap time records.....but needs money up front to make a regular run of the mill Tesla.
> Hahaha and GoldieRocks made more Tesla bullshit posts per day  than Tesla made cars in a week.



*Hard to believe that Musk was able to dupe so many people who were stupid enough to pre-pay for a car that has not even been built yet. *

They didn't pay for the entire car, did they?
I thought they put down a deposit.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 18, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > Hard to believe that Musk was able to dupe so many people who were stupid enough to pre-pay for a car that has not even been built yet. That should have raised red flags from the get-go when a corporation asks customers to pre-pay. Small privately owned business does that because they can`t afford the risk to lay out their own money up front to fill an order. But there is something fishy when a corporation that already got that front-money from investors and from the shares they sold to the public asks for prepayments to cover the cost for producing the goods. Tesla conned these customers by faking a situation where the production line could not keep up with the demand and it helped that the main scream media bought it hook line and sinker.
> ...


You may be right, it`s not easy to find out how much they prepaid. But it`s still fishy if a corporate business collects a deposit for cars that are supposed to come of the assembly line anyways. It`s not illegal to do that but it should have been a good hint for the other investors who fronted the venture capital for Tesla in order to produce the number of cars Musk said he could produce. And what followed was more and more excuses why he could not meet the production targets. My guess is that investors did catch on to that and then the short-selling started. Musk would have realized that if this trend continues he will be toast. So as usual he resorted to hyping it up with more pie in the sky, but this time the hype was illegal.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 18, 2018)

On another note...I was wondering about foreign propaganda influencing Americans and came across how that works when it comes to influence their mind regarding AGW. No, it`s not the Russians but it works almost the same way as that hoax. Funny thing is that the main support for the political disinformation ( the dossier) and the one for AGW both use British resources to target Americans.
skepticalscience.com Traffic Statistics
Australia, Canada Germany etc are either less responsive to it or are not the main target.
But the US and Britain are on top by a lot. Scroll down and note that the bulk of the referrals came from the British left wing rag  "theguardian.com". That in turn generated another 70+ % of web traffic in search requests.
With a name like "Skeptical Science" it would of course lure people who are expecting to see view points and facts from a skeptic only to find out that the site name was a phishing lure.
If they would have to change their name to "Global warming science" it would kill them.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 18, 2018)

polarbear said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > polarbear said:
> ...







Model 3 Reservation Deposit


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 19, 2018)

polarbear said:


> On another note...I was wondering about foreign propaganda influencing Americans and came across how that works when it comes to influence their mind regarding AGW. No, it`s not the Russians but it works almost the same way as that hoax. Funny thing is that the main support for the political disinformation ( the dossier) and the one for AGW both use British resources to target Americans.
> skepticalscience.com Traffic Statistics
> Australia, Canada Germany etc are either less responsive to it or are not the main target.
> But the US and Britain are on top by a lot. Scroll down and note that the bulk of the referrals came from the British left wing rag  "theguardian.com". That in turn generated another 70+ % of web traffic in search requests.
> ...



Polar....you should check out Alan Watt. Think you would love his podcasts.....brilliantly connects the dots for listeners on what the hoax helps to accomplish in terms of the goals of the globalist assholes. Site is called "Cutting Through the Matrix"


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 19, 2018)

Cutting Through the Matrix with Alan Watt - Clearing the rubbish from the road to reality


----------



## polarbear (Aug 19, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Thanks for that link. Now I got a couple of links for you:
Tesla Model 3 Sales vs Small & Midsize Luxury Car Sales (USA), Tesla Now Crushing The Competition? — #CleanTechnica Report | CleanTechnica
If you add them up then Tesla supposedly sold over 5400 Model 3 cars/month on average just in the US.
That begs the question did they actually produce 5400 cars per month or have they been selling cars they could not make. It`s not just me who was wondering about that:
Terms of Service Violation
_Sluggish output since the Model 3 launch in July 2017 has frustrated fans and confounded Wall Street. That’s why Bloomberg built its own tool to estimate the number of Model 3s rolling out of the factory in Fremont, California. This projection relies on Vehicle Identification Numbers (VINs), unique strings of digits displayed on every new car sold in the U.S.
*Our best estimate is that Tesla has manufactured 6,145 Model 3s so far, and is now building approximately 572 a week.* Those figures, and the charts below, represent Bloomberg’s latest estimates and will automatically update to reflect changes in the data.* (Tesla reported on July 2 it had made 5,031 Model 3s over the previous seven days, the first time it passed the 5,000 milestone.)*
_


----------



## jc456 (Aug 22, 2018)

Billy_Bob said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Record cold in Siberia – Breaks 99-year-old record
> ...


when the narrative doesn't fit, make something up to deflect from it.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 22, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC.... finally got to take the kids to the ocean last Saturday. August 4th. Latest first day to the beach by 2 months.
> 
> Gonna be 76 degrees here later today....August 11th. Fucked up my friend! Crappy non-summer in New York. If global warming is happening, its skipping the northeast


Skooks,  great to hear.  Hopefully you enjoyed the day.  Been humid as hell around here.  walk outside and sweat.  Even when the temp is in the 70's, dew points are high as well.  yeah, CO2 is the issue.  LOL Enjoy what you can my friend.


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 22, 2018)

polarbear said:


> On another note...I was wondering about foreign propaganda influencing Americans and came across how that works when it comes to influence their mind regarding AGW. No, it`s not the Russians but it works almost the same way as that hoax. Funny thing is that the main support for the political disinformation ( the dossier) and the one for AGW both use British resources to target Americans.
> skepticalscience.com Traffic Statistics
> Australia, Canada Germany etc are either less responsive to it or are not the main target.
> But the US and Britain are on top by a lot. Scroll down and note that the bulk of the referrals came from the British left wing rag  "theguardian.com". That in turn generated another 70+ % of web traffic in search requests.
> ...



Holy Fakeness Batman!!

Wtf? These people...the fakery is astounding. Now that's science right there. For all of the phony though, it is amazing that the public still doesnt care to do dick about global warming....the only thing that matters when it comes right down to it! They may say they want something done....but beyond that, nobody really cares.


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 22, 2018)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Hey JC.... finally got to take the kids to the ocean last Saturday. August 4th. Latest first day to the beach by 2 months.
> ...



Ahhhhhh JC......here we are end of the summer that never came. Here it is August 22 and I should be down at the ocean this very moment watching my kids in the surf. Not a chance.....warm summer evenings a thing of the past on Long Island. It blows, let me tell you. Before you know it JC out by you, it'll be time to break out the nut sack warmers! St00pid.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 23, 2018)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Hey JC.... finally got to take the kids to the ocean last Saturday. August 4th. Latest first day to the beach by 2 months.
> ...


Regarding CO2 ppm in air being the issue, wanna bet against the plant food freaks going back to "acid rain" again when they realize that the other rubber snake scares wore out?
Considering that they surely will find a "correlation" between that and bridges collapsing


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 23, 2018)

polarbear said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



Lol.....the nutter hail Mary pass absurdities only perpetuate the WINNING. The more the merrier.....the public is onto this stuff as evidenced by a stark lack of action on climate change. The acid rain ruse again, huh??!!


----------



## Sunsettommy (Aug 25, 2018)

Northwest Passage Icebound

“CCG icebreakers cannot safely escort pleasure craft.” At least 22 vessels affected and several have turned back to Greenland, according to Daria Blackwell of oceancruiseclub.org. "


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 25, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> Northwest Passage Icebound
> 
> “CCG icebreakers cannot safely escort pleasure craft.” At least 22 vessels affected and several have turned back to Greenland, according to Daria Blackwell of oceancruiseclub.org. "




But wait what happened? Old Rocks said that by now the ships would be flying through there.


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 25, 2018)

The level of not winning for the AGW nutters is getting absurd at this point

More Proof the skeptics are WINNING!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 25, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> Northwest Passage Icebound
> 
> “CCG icebreakers cannot safely escort pleasure craft.” At least 22 vessels affected and several have turned back to Greenland, according to Daria Blackwell of oceancruiseclub.org. "


And Old Crock called me a liar over this....  Another epic failure of the green wienies...


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 25, 2018)

Billy_Bob said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Northwest Passage Icebound
> ...



Prolific levels of dickheadedness with that guy but he wont be daunted. Redefines the term idealism....its fascinating.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 26, 2018)

And so it begins.... The winter of 2018/2019 begins and its only August  26th....

Its been a whooping 46 days since snow was seen in this region...

Its going to be rough one for most of the US...





*Winter Weather Advisory Issued*
the N.W.S.2018-08-26T12:49:00-06:00




(Locations listed below description)

....WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM MIDNIGHT TONIGHT TO 6 AM MDT TUESDAY... .An unseasonably cold Pacific low pressure trough will bring periods of wet snow to the northern and western mountains from midnight tonight to 6 am mdt Tuesday morning. Snowfall accumulations will be mainly above 9000 feet with 4 to 8 inches expected. locally heavier amounts are possible. Snowfall below 9000 feet of 1 to 3 inches is expected with snow melting as it falls at times on Monday. ...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM MIDNIGHT TONIGHT TO 6 AM MDT TUESDAY...


WHAT...Snow expected. Total snow accumulations of 4 to 8 inches above 9000 feet, with 1 to 3 inches below 9000 feet.
WHERE...Yellowstone National Park and Absaroka Mountains.
WHEN...From midnight tonight to 6 AM MDT Tuesday.
ADDITIONAL DETAILS...Plan on slippery road conditions, including during the morning commute on Monday. Expect reduced visibilities at times.
ISSUED:


Fremont County
Park County
Teton County

Got to love it.....

Source


----------



## Sunsettommy (Aug 26, 2018)

Speaking of early wintry weather...…...

Near Record Lows Set Across Central Europe…Snow Blankets Alps Below 1000 Meters…Surface Frost In Germany!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 26, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> Speaking of early wintry weather...…...
> 
> Near Record Lows Set Across Central Europe…Snow Blankets Alps Below 1000 Meters…Surface Frost In Germany!



We were discussing this in forecast meeting this AM..  If the current patters solidify most of the Norther Hemisphere will be well below average within two more weeks.  The blocking highs are disintegrating and the polar lows are quickly becoming dominant..

This will be good news for the fires in Cali and Oregon as they will soon see rain and snow.  Not so good news for regions that are in the middle of harvest season in the midwest.


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 26, 2018)

Billy_Bob said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of early wintry weather...…...
> ...



Well that sucks....gonna have to go to all season tires early ftl.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 26, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...


I spent the afternoon checking freeze tapes and making sure water lines were properly insulated..  Cant believe were closing up maintenance areas and its still August...  This is two months early...


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 26, 2018)

Billy_Bob said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...





Well all I know is this was the lousiest beach summer in my life and that's alot of summers. Very rare you could go to the ocean in the evening to ride waves....unless you were ok with freezing your ass off after coming out of the water....very fucked up. This is 3 summers in a row now but this year definitely the worst. Here we are at the end of the summer and I feel it never really came.....st00pid.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Aug 27, 2018)

Early snow in Italy

Snow in Slovenia in August

August snow in Germany and Austria


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 27, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> Early snow in Italy
> 
> Snow in Slovenia in August
> 
> August snow in Germany and Austria


The much adjusted temperature records do not coincide with the empirical evidence... The deviation is so far off the average person can see the scam falling a part.  The alarmists answer is to adjust them some more and call everyone else stupid..


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 29, 2018)

Hey JC.....we're fucked my friend. Grab your ball toasters soon before they run out in Chicago >>

Maine's Farmers' Almanac predicts 'teeth-chattering' winter, lots of snow

I swear....feels like we were bitching about the cold just a few weeks ago man......st00pid


----------



## jc456 (Aug 29, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC.....we're fucked my friend. Grab your ball toasters soon before they run out in Chicago >>
> 
> Maine's Farmers' Almanac predicts 'teeth-chattering' winter, lots of snow
> 
> I swear....feels like we were bitching about the cold just a few weeks ago man......st00pid


still humid here in Chitown.  expecting a break later today.  I have no doubt though that come September 30th it will be lows in the evening around 30 degrees.


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 29, 2018)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Hey JC.....we're fucked my friend. Grab your ball toasters soon before they run out in Chicago >>
> ...



Clearly life in a warming world!


----------



## Flopper (Aug 29, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> More bad news for the climate crusading nutters.......
> 
> 
> Less people than *ever* believe in global warming!!!
> ...


*This link is 5 years old.  I don't think we need to be concerned about what people in the UK believed 5 years ago.  The evidence is all around us today. 

Seventy percent of Americans now accept that climate change is happening, outnumbering those who don’t by a 5 to 1 ratio.   71% of Americans, a record high agree that most scientists believe global warming is occurring. 68% believe global warming is caused by human activity. *

Global Warming Concern at Three-Decade High in U.S..
*
*


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 29, 2018)

Flopper said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > More bad news for the climate crusading nutters.......
> ...



Well over 200,00 views s0n!! 570 pages!! Yuk.....yuk.....

"Concern" has always been high....but nobody has been so moved by "the science" to want to do dick about it. If the science isnt moving folks to action, it's not mattering.

Admiring billboards that nobody see's is ghey.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 30, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


Remember how they hyped that fire at the outskirts of Berlin. Here is an aerial photo after it was extinguished:





Like I said before, a small fire like that would not even make the news in Canada. Indian Reservations like the one I lived on, when my wife was still alive light fires way bigger than that every year just to get rid of the garbage and cars the police is looking for. 
PS.: I posted it here because I see no need to bolster the # of responses in these idiotic OMG threads.


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 30, 2018)

polarbear said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Holy fake news Batman!

Anything these days coming from progressives in the media has to be looked at as probably fake news!

Found out just yesterday that the whole Trump raising the flag back up for McCain controversy......totally fake.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 31, 2018)

So true. I had to give up trying to find out with Google what`s going on with that much hyped Ivanpah solar power plant. Nothing to be found after all 3 owners (NRG,Google & Bright source) delayed loan payments and instead asked for a federal treasury bailout to help pay back the 1.6 billion $ federal loan they got thanks to Obama.
The only (old) "news" you can find with Google after that are on the financial/business media after NRG sold off all their renewable energy holdings (including Ivanpah)  to avoid going bust. The web page where they used to brag about Ivanpah power production vanished...and if you try to find it with Google you get as far as Ivan...and before you get to the "p" in Ivanpah there is a shitload of Google auto-suggestions about Ivanka Trump leading to media reports that portray her as the wicked witch.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 1, 2018)

Arctic ice claims another ship – this time with a sinking

Another Alarmist Darwin Award Winner....



> An 11 meter sailboat was crushed and sunk by arctic ice in the Bellot strait on 8/29/2018. The vessel was attempting the Northwest Passage. The captain may have believed the propaganda about an ice free arctic in 2018.



These idiots are damn lucky to be alive...


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 1, 2018)

Billy_Bob said:


> Arctic ice claims another ship – this time with a sinking
> 
> Another Alarmist Darwin Award Winner....
> 
> ...



Wait....wtf??!!! Old Rocks and Mammoth have been telling us....very recently by the way...
that there is almost no ice up there.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 1, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Arctic ice claims another ship – this time with a sinking
> ...


Ice increase is now occurring.... Several researchers up north think we have already bottomed out for the year. its increasing so fast were well within 2STD again.. I think we have about two more weeks of minor loss left but were essentially at this years bottom.


----------



## Flopper (Sep 1, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


*How Much Hotter Is Your Hometown Than When You Were Born?*


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 1, 2018)

polarbear said:


> So true. I had to give up trying to find out with Google what`s going on with that much hyped Ivanpah solar power plant. Nothing to be found after all 3 owners (NRG,Google & Bright source) delayed loan payments and instead asked for a federal treasury bailout to help pay back the 1.6 billion $ federal loan they got thanks to Obama.
> The only (old) "news" you can find with Google after that are on the financial/business media after NRG sold off all their renewable energy holdings (including Ivanpah)  to avoid going bust. The web page where they used to brag about Ivanpah power production vanished...and if you try to find it with Google you get as far as Ivan...and before you get to the "p" in Ivanpah there is a shitload of Google auto-suggestions about Ivanka Trump leading to media reports that portray her as the wicked witch.



Hey man.... channel surfing tonight with nothing to do and I come across this BBC America show about FROZEN EARTH. watching some old as dirt guy talkin about the polar bears and you think that they are about to disappear.... due to global warming. Holy fuck....... saying ice at the North Pole that is meters thick may be gone by 2020
Talking about, "these polar bears very uncertain future".

Said to myself, " Dang..... Polar will love this......"


----------



## polarbear (Sep 2, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > So true. I had to give up trying to find out with Google what`s going on with that much hyped Ivanpah solar power plant. Nothing to be found after all 3 owners (NRG,Google & Bright source) delayed loan payments and instead asked for a federal treasury bailout to help pay back the 1.6 billion $ federal loan they got thanks to Obama.
> ...


I check out the BBC every day. It used to be nearly neutral but seized to be so no matter what the subject is.
On the subject of climate change which they weave into every program, even into their "Travel Show" they  go to ridiculous length to find & interview a person who says on camera his/or her life has been ruined by CO2.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 2, 2018)

polarbear said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > polarbear said:
> ...


The propaganda arm of the UN power mongers.  Its been a long time since it had real science as a backing.


----------



## polarbear (Sep 2, 2018)

Billy_Bob said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


Right you are. Ever since Brexit & Trump watching BBC is like watching CNN. Hahaha I know how Sook wound up watching the BBC instead of being a good boy and watch funeral proceedings all day long every day of the week. I had better things than that to do also.


----------



## asaratis (Sep 3, 2018)

polarbear said:


> So true. I had to give up trying to find out with Google what`s going on with that much hyped Ivanpah solar power plant. Nothing to be found after all 3 owners (NRG,Google & Bright source) delayed loan payments and instead asked for a federal treasury bailout to help pay back the 1.6 billion $ federal loan they got thanks to Obama.
> The only (old) "news" you can find with Google after that are on the financial/business media after NRG sold off all their renewable energy holdings (including Ivanpah)  to avoid going bust. The web page where they used to brag about Ivanpah power production vanished...and if you try to find it with Google you get as far as Ivan...and before you get to the "p" in Ivanpah there is a shitload of Google auto-suggestions about Ivanka Trump leading to media reports that portray her as the wicked witch.


Use Bing.

Google sucks.

how to avoid google - Bing


----------



## polarbear (Sep 3, 2018)

asaratis said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > So true. I had to give up trying to find out with Google what`s going on with that much hyped Ivanpah solar power plant. Nothing to be found after all 3 owners (NRG,Google & Bright source) delayed loan payments and instead asked for a federal treasury bailout to help pay back the 1.6 billion $ federal loan they got thanks to Obama.
> ...


I know it sucks and don`t rely on it to get accurate and complete information. Bing does not intentionally apply an algorithm that filters by ideology but it can`t find  the few nuggets buried in the tons of of worthless internet dirt either. I look at Google from a different angle which is paying more attention to the search results outside the main cluster. Sort of like not looking at where the magician wants you to look at while he tries to fool you with a coin he "found" behind your ear. You can bypass most of what their algorithm is trying to achieve by using specific search commands but lately they get cranky if you do that and accuse you of being a bot. Were it not for Google the internet would be what it was meant to be, a wealth of information. Now it`s no more than a shitty but gigantic tabloid and you have to do your research the old fashioned way...in libraries and corresponding with the scientists who produce the content.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Sep 3, 2018)

Record-setting early snowfall in Japan

Record cold in Australia

Global cooling – Turkey hit by summer snowfall


----------



## Flopper (Sep 3, 2018)

polarbear said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > polarbear said:
> ...


*Climate change deserters in the UK are pretty rare. Recent poll shows 71%, not only see climate change as real and caused by man but the oil companies should have to pay.  Two thirds say urgent government action is needed.   *


----------



## Flopper (Sep 3, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> Record-setting early snowfall in Japan
> 
> Record cold in Australia
> 
> Global cooling – Turkey hit by summer snowfall


*Back in 1990's climate deserters pointed to a lack of long term trends.  Now there are plenty that clearly show that the planet is warming so deserters have to grab at abnormal events such as a summer snowfall in Turkey as proof that many decades of rising temperatures never happened.
The question is no longer what are we going to do to reverse climate change but how are we going to adjust to it.  
Assuming climate change can be stopped, we have a pretty good idea what would be needed.  At some point in time severe measures will be taken but that will not be soon enough to spare the US.  

What we don't know is how we are going to adjust to extensive flooding in all east and west coast cities, temperatures of 130 to 140 degree in the shade in the southwest, 115 degree temperatures in Florida, and a shift northward of 80% of American agriculture as Canada becomes the breadbasket of the world. *


----------



## Dale Smith (Sep 3, 2018)

Flopper said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Record-setting early snowfall in Japan
> ...



Here is the cause of "Climate Change"...it's called geo-engineering. The spraying of heavy metal nano-particulates and this shit lands in our food and water and is corrupting the PH balance of the soil and soon farmers will have even lower yields until they yield nothing...but Monsanto can grow crops in aluminium corrupted soil.....control the food, you control the people.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Sep 3, 2018)

Flopper writes,

"Back in 1990's climate deserters pointed to a lack of long term trends. Now there are plenty that clearly show that the planet is warming so deserters have to grab at abnormal events such as a summer snowfall in Turkey as proof that many decades of rising temperatures never happened."

Do you know what a Red Herring is?

I didn't say one word about climate change or Global Warming at all.

No one here disputes warming from the last 150 years.

You go on with this mess,

"The question is no longer what are we going to do to reverse climate change but how are we going to adjust to it. 
Assuming climate change can be stopped, we have a pretty good idea what would be needed. At some point in time severe measures will be taken but that will not be soon enough to spare the US. "

The US is NOT warming at all during the warm part of the year, which has been known for a long time by anyone who bothers to look up the NOAA. 



 

Besides what does "reverse climate change" mean, after all climate change ALWAYS exist thus trying to reverse it doesn't make any sense at all. Sounds like you are pushing sciency babble here.

Then ends with the usual howlers that make clear this is a "warmist religionist"

"What we don't know is how we are going to adjust to extensive flooding in all east and west coast cities, temperatures of 130 to 140 degree in the shade in the southwest, 115 degree temperatures in Florida, and a shift northward of 80% of American agriculture as Canada becomes the breadbasket of the world."

Yes you do flop around with babble, with no substance behind it.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Sep 3, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...



Another hilarious chemtrail post, so dumb and boring.


----------



## Flopper (Sep 3, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> Flopper writes,
> 
> "Back in 1990's climate deserters pointed to a lack of long term trends. Now there are plenty that clearly show that the planet is warming so deserters have to grab at abnormal events such as a summer snowfall in Turkey as proof that many decades of rising temperatures never happened."
> 
> ...



*In the 1960's I started my first job in Dallas, one of the hottest places, I ever lived but it was cool compared to today.  In 1960 in Dallas there were 84 days when the temperature went above 90.  In 1987 it 92 days, days in 2018 in 99 days, and now it looks like 127 days in 2067.*


----------



## Sunsettommy (Sep 4, 2018)

Flopper said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper writes,
> ...



You have completely diverged from my post about Cold and snow WEATHER events, to babble about Climate trends.

Your Red Herring is in full bloom.

You are indeed flopping around... with no coherent point to make.


----------



## Flopper (Sep 4, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...



*Are you saying your post about odd snow and cold weather events such as snowfall in Turkey in summer was not meant to contradict long term trends of global warming?  If not, what was your point?*


----------



## Dale Smith (Sep 4, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Water and soil samples do not lie. The very same materials that are found in the patents for stratispheric aerosol injecting of heavy metal nano-particulates are being found in very unsafe levels all over the world. It is killing the plankton that provides oxygen to the oceans and it is killing the bees. There are areas of the oceans that are stagnant because they are oxygen starved. Complaints of upper respiratory ailments and infections have gone through the roof in western states that get heavily sprayed. Cases of Alzheimer's has gone way up and the ages of those getting it are younger in age than it was before.


Aluminum accumulation in certain areas of the brain bring this on. Aluminum is one of the heavy metals in the geo-engineering patents. Do your own research and then come back and tell me that I am wrong. There are thousands of youtube videos of ordinary citizens here and in NATO countries filming the dumping of unsafe materials.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Sep 4, 2018)

Flopper said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



You have no clue what fool you are here, since I already pointed that what I posted is about WEATHER events, which is NOT climate, which YOU keep harping on.

You have no idea what the IPCC says about it either which is why the many posted WEATHER events are relevant to the debate, and why skeptics post so many. To make of fool out of people like YOU who keeps getting disturbed by their existence.

You have yet to stop pushing your STUPID Red Herring bullcrap, when are you going to stop your deflecting dishonesty?


----------



## Sunsettommy (Sep 4, 2018)

We should now fear the real and detrimental effects of cooling


----------



## westwall (Sep 4, 2018)

Flopper said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper writes,
> ...









Take a look at the population increase in Dallas from the 1960's to now.  It's called the Urban Heat island Effect.


----------



## Dale Smith (Sep 4, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...




Ahhh yes! The IPCC that works on behalf and at the leisure of the United Nations which was founded and funded by the same oil/banking oligarchs that have suppressed zero point energy technology for many decades and have caused this manipulation of the climate to scare the sheeple into accepting sustainable development programs like Agenda 21 updated to Agenda 2030. Methinks that you should look up some quotes from Maurice Strong, a charter member of the Club of Rome, an offshoot of the U.N.....why is it called the "Club of Rome"? The answer would stun you if you had the ability to reason.


----------



## Flopper (Sep 4, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...


*Isolated events are irrelevant.  Yes, it's interesting to have a freak snow in summer in Turkey and a bad winter event in Australia but those are simply anomalies which have little effect on the trend.   It is the long term trend of temperature rise, sea ice melting, and increasing greenhouse gases that are important.  If there are enough weather events contrary to the trend, then the trend will change but till then, they are nothing but unusually weather events that prove nothing.*


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 4, 2018)

Flopper said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Sorry s0n but cant predict the future climate using computer models. Much concern in the science community these days that we are entering a mini-ice age that could last 70-100 years. But like the scientists predicting we'llvall be under water in 50 years, nobody really knows dick


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 4, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



*The very same materials that are found in the patents for stratispheric aerosol injecting of heavy metal nano-particulates are being found in very unsafe levels all over the world.*

BS.

*Aluminum is one of the heavy metals in the geo-engineering patents*

Aluminum is not a heavy metal.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Sep 4, 2018)

Flopper said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Your utter failure to justify your RED HERRING comments are truly amazing since you keep talking about Climate only, while I bring up WEATHER events.

Since you make clear that you will ignore what the IPCC says about WEATHER events in their awesome prediction/projections silliness, you WILL fail utterly to comprehend why me and others bring up these numerous cold and snow WEATHER events in the first place.

Think fella, THINK!


----------



## polarbear (Sep 4, 2018)

Flopper said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper writes,
> ...


Explain how you get to 127 days in 2067. I can`t make any sense out of this jibberish:
" *In 1987 it 92 days, days in 2018 in 99 days,...*                             "
How is it supposed to be a big deal how many hot days you have during summer in a city you say is one of the hottest places? Even an area like Texas + all the states next to it is no match in size to Canada where we have been breaking records for cold temperatures using the same metrics you used for Dallas
_Wednesday, December 20, 2017, 7:56 AM - Your jaw may drop just as much as the mercury this Christmas Day in southern Manitoba and northern Ontario: forecast daytime highs will be in the -25˚C to -30˚C range without factoring in any wind chill!_




_*COLD APRIL*

Taking the final forecast days of April into consideration, our average mean temperature (average between maximums and minimums) would equate to approximately 3°C for the month, meaning, drum roll... *April 2018 will likely end up being in the top 5 of the coldest in recorded history.*_




_Image above: Top Aprils with the coldest average mean temperatures for Toronto Lester B. Pearson International Airport. Climate data from 1938 through 2018. Data analysis from Matthew Grinter._


----------



## Sunsettommy (Sep 4, 2018)

Here is a LONG TERM Climate change warmists ignore over and over:



 

LINK


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 4, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> Here is a LONG TERM Climate change warmists ignore over and over:
> 
> View attachment 214591
> 
> LINK



Lol

@wholooksst00pidnow.com


----------



## Flopper (Sep 4, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...


*Sounds like fake news to me.  Yes, we can predict the weather using various models but there are simpler methods.  Take an average temperature graph that spans 40 or 50 years or more and make a straight line projection. That  gives us a pretty damn good idea of where things are going and it's not good.






 If you can draw a straight line you can determine where we're going.  Models have to be used to come up with more precise numbers.*


----------



## Skylar (Sep 4, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> More bad news for the climate crusading nutters.......
> 
> 
> Less people than *ever* believe in global warming!!!
> ...



Oh, that the earth's temperature is changing is incontrovertible. What's being debated is *why*. 

And ignoring evidence isn't 'skepticism'.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 4, 2018)

Flopper said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



*That gives us a pretty damn good idea of where things are going and it's not good.*

Not good?

What's the optimum temperature of the Earth?


----------



## Flopper (Sep 4, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


*
Optimum for who? Optimum for what?  The problem is living through the change as well as living with the results.  If average world temperatures rose enough most of the population of the planet would be destroyed. That would sort of solve the green house gas problem, so maybe the climate would stabilize but the earth would be a shadow of what it was due to massive extinction of animal and flora.  I can't see this scenario as being good.  Even a far less drastic outcome would wreck havoc on civilization. 

The earth and it's occupants can adapt to slow changes in average temperature over tens of thousands and millions of years.  Animals and Plants can evolve or adapt but not if temperature changes rapidly over the next few hundred. *


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 4, 2018)

Flopper said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



*Optimum for who? Optimum for what?*

For life on Earth.

*If average world temperatures rose enough most of the population of the planet would be destroyed. *

How much would be enough?

*That would sort of solve the green house gas problem, so maybe the climate would stabilize but the earth would be a shadow of what it was due to massive extinction of animal and flora. *

Was there a massive extinction the last time the planet was 3 degrees warmer? 
5 degrees warmer? 10 degrees warmer?


----------



## Sunsettommy (Sep 4, 2018)

Flopper said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



No link.

You have now completely left the WEATHER links I posted, also ignored this too because you have no idea what you are missing because YOU have no idea what the IPCC says about cold and snow in a warming world.

From post 5912

"Since you make clear that you will ignore what the IPCC says about WEATHER events in their awesome prediction/projections silliness, you WILL fail utterly to comprehend why me and others bring up these numerous cold and snow WEATHER events in the first place."

You have no idea what you are missing on.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Sep 4, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...



Notice how quickly he shuts up when he made that STUPID claim that Aluminum is a heavy metal.

*Bwahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!*

Here is actual research results made by 77 ATMOSPHERIC scientists that destroys their baloney in one quick stroke:

Chemtrails conspiracy theory gets put to the ultimate test


----------



## Dale Smith (Sep 4, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



This is one argument you have no hope of winning.........


----------



## Flopper (Sep 4, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


*Penultimate Interglacial Period about 125,000 years ago.*


----------



## Sunsettommy (Sep 5, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



You completely ignored actual published science research I posted, here is a small sampling in what you ignored:

Environmental Research Letters

"In the end, 77 scientists reported back, and the results were not terribly surprising. 98.7 per cent (76 out of 77) of the scientists said they had encountered no evidence of a secret large-scale atmospheric programme (SLAP). Everything they saw on the conspiracy websites showed that what they were seeing was the natural consequence of planes flying around all on their own without government nefariousness.

Of course, the first thing you’ll notice is the one scientist who dissented. In that case, it’s hardly a smoking gun: The one participant who answered yes said the evidence they had come across was “high levels of atm[ospheric] barium in a remote area with standard ‘low’ soil barium”.

In other words, they found some unusually high amounts of barium, which hardly supports the idea of wide-spread cover-ups of mind control techniques – and it sounds like the scientist in question was simply saying they can’t rule SLAP out, which is a very different thing from saying it’s real. When I can’t find my keys in the morning I can’t rule out that dinosaur ghosts hid them from me. It just seems a tad unlikely."

The first Video has a woman making UNSUPPORTED verbal claims (No research paper) then whines about about  SOOT, which is actually a KNOWN byproduct of *burning* since it is after all a HIGH CARBON fuel.

A short glance about metals (which would have greatly reduced the burning rate of Aviation Kerosene if it really had such metals in it) The woman is profoundly ignorant on HOW easily metals in Kerosene can quickly destabilize the BURNING of the high carbon fuel, which is why they use Metal deactivator in Jet Fuel:

"Metal deactivator can be added to remediate the deleterious effects of trace metals on the thermal stability of the fuel. The one allowable additive is N,N’-disalicylidene 1,2-propanediamine."

LINK


----------



## Dale Smith (Sep 5, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...



No, I read it and found that they had not performed water and soil samples in heavily sprayed areas like the west coast, nor did they look at the hair and blood samples of those in that area that are suffering from heavy metal poisoning. I know what I see. How can we go for two weeks with no "chemtrailing" and then be bombarded with them for a week? Go view the patents, look up the water and soil samples that show unsafe levels of strontium, aluminum and barium and those are not the only ones being dropped on us. The military industrial complex has 17 different spraying programs...everything from weather modification to "ionizing" the upper atmosphere in order to improve communications with submarines.

BTW, if you are SO convinced that petroleum (which is NOT a fossil fuel) is killing the planet? Make sure 
that your ass is walking to every place you need to go...lest you be a hypocrite.

Hope this helps!!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 5, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...



I'll just add this Tommy.....a long, long time ago when I was a kid, Etch-A-Sketch in the sky didnt exist. Nor did trails that turned into enormous thick blob-like clouds that hang in the air for 45 minutes and expand by miles! Didnt exist.....now 6 or 7 times a month, there they are my friend. Sky Etch-A-Sketch. Nobody has been able to explain it to me to any near satisfactory level.

At dawn one morning about 2 years ago, saw 3 white large jets flying very close together at high altitude.....same altitude, same straight line. Three trails hung up there for 45 minutes.....5:30am in the morning. It occurred to me....never, ever see that shit mid-day here in NYC. A real WTF? moment for me.

Government weather manipulation programs have been going on since the early 50's and gained national prominence during Vietman war. Well documented.

We know for certain after 9-11 that the government possesses technology far advanced from what the public knows exists today.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 5, 2018)

Flopper said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


 
And?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 5, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Water vapor. Dangerous stuff. Probably the Jooos.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 5, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


*Nobody has been able to explain it to me to any near satisfactory level.*

H2O. Serious stuff.
Dale never said if they add the "heavy metal" to the fuel or if they have an extra tank.
Maybe you can ask him?


----------



## Sunsettommy (Sep 5, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Gee you quickly abandon the woman I punked, to post yet another evasive bullcrap.

You just keep ignoring science based information that Kerosene burning doesn't do well with metals in it, which is why they use an additive to bind it out. You also continue to make elementary errors, first you claimed Aluminum is a heavy metal when it isn't, now you make an even bigger error by saying Petroleum isn't a fossil fuel.

From Wikipedia:

"*Petroleum* (/pəˈtroʊliəm/) is a naturally occurring, yellow-to-black liquid found in geological formations beneath the Earth's surface. It is commonly refined into various types of fuels. Components of petroleum are separated using a technique called fractional distillation, i.e. separation of a liquid mixture into fractions differing in boiling point by means of distillation, typically using a fractionating column.

It consists of hydrocarbons of various molecular weights and other organic compounds.[1] The name _petroleum_ covers both naturally occurring unprocessed *crude oil* and petroleum products that are made up of refined crude oil. A fossil fuel, petroleum is formed when large quantities of dead organisms, usually zooplankton and algae, are buried underneath sedimentary rock and subjected to both intense heat and pressure."

Phil Plait was correct about people like YOU:

"The research is actually rather interesting, and I encourage you to read it. But as the authors note, it won’t make a dent in the conspiracy theories. The first thing you’ll find out when you deal with people like that is that any evidence against them is part of the cover-up. This is what I call a philosophical cul-de-sac; they’ve removed themselves from any possible evidence and criticism, and at that point I’ve learned to walk away."

You are quickly exposed.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Sep 5, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



There has been a significant increase in passenger Jet traffic in recent decades, with far more planes in the air to make those additional CONTRAILS, which has been noted for some time. Here from Wikipedia showing that almost all of the by products of burning Kerosene is CO2 and Water Vapor with a trace of soot:

*"Contrails* (/ˈkɒntreɪlz/; short for "*condensation trails*") are line-shaped clouds produced by aircraft engine exhaust or changes in air pressure, typically at aircraft cruise altitudes several miles above the Earth's surface. Contrails are composed primarily of water, in the form of ice crystals. The combination of water vapor in aircraft engine exhaust and the low ambient temperatures that exist at high altitudes allows the formation of the trails. Impurities in the engine exhaust from the fuel, including sulfur compounds (0.05% by weight in jet fuel) provide some of the particles that can serve as sites for water droplet growth in the exhaust and, if water droplets form, they might freeze to form ice particles that compose a contrail.[1] Their formation can also be triggered by changes in air pressure in wingtip vortices or in the air over the entire wing surface.[2] Contrails, and other clouds directly resulting from human activity, are collectively named *homogenitus*.[3]

Depending on the temperature and humidity at the altitude the contrails form, they may be visible for only a few seconds or minutes, or may persist for hours and spread to be several miles wide, eventually resembling natural cirrus or altocumulus clouds."

Contrails have been known since the 1940's, some that can last for hours which has been observed for years. Here is a PHOTO from 1944,






Then we have MANY photos going back to the 1940's.

Contrail photos through history


----------



## Sunsettommy (Sep 5, 2018)

Here is a massive link that effectively destroys the many chemtrail claims:

How to Debunk Chemtrails

Many photos, expose of obvious hoax videos, bad chemical tests, demonstrable lies by chemtrailers and many more.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Sep 5, 2018)

Killer frost in Saskatchewan


----------



## Dale Smith (Sep 6, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...



You were saying????


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 6, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> Here is a massive link that effectively destroys the many chemtrail claims:
> 
> How to Debunk Chemtrails
> 
> Many photos, expose of obvious hoax videos, bad chemical tests, demonstrable lies by chemtrailers and many more.



Well Tommy....this is one we'll disagree on. I've never gone deep in the weeds on this stuff but for sure, decades back, ETCH-A-SKETCH in the sky didnt exist......at least around here in NYC. Of that I am certain.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Sep 6, 2018)

one 





Dale Smith said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Ha ha ha, no actual evidence presented beyond hearsay on something of this magnitude. Statements without _presenting_ evidence is no evidence at all.

I presented a lot of evidence based on published chemical testing, photo's, and proven lies and fraud on people who push the chemtrail claims. It is clear you didn't read any of it.

Again this is you, a religionist conspiracy nut:

"The research is actually rather interesting, and I encourage you to read it. But as the authors note, it won’t make a dent in the conspiracy theories.* The first thing you’ll find out when you deal with people like that is that any evidence against them is part of the cover-up. This is what I call a philosophical cul-de-sac; they’ve removed themselves from any possible evidence and criticism,* and at that point I’ve learned to walk away."

_bolding mine
_
This one alone smashes the spreading persistent contrail proves chemtrails claims, with actual published science papers, one which is published in 1970, here are the details:

"Airborne Observations of Contrail Effects on the Thermal Radiation Budget
Peter M. Kuhn
Journal of the Atmospheric Sciences
Volume 27, Issue 6 (September 1970) pp. 937–942"

History Channel, That’s Impossible, Weather Warfare & Chemtrails

Spreading contrails have been known since the 1920's.

I provided plenty of contrary evidence, you have *COMPLETELY* ignored them, you have no credibility.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Sep 6, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a massive link that effectively destroys the many chemtrail claims:
> ...



Decades ago there were far fewer air flights to make them and with continued improvements in jet engine design for increased performance actually INCREASES contrails output. The Jets of today are much larger in size than those of decades ago as well.

I have provided photographic evidence of multiple contrails from decades ago that have multiple contrails in the sky at the same time such as one in 1985 (7) and another in 1994 (7) as examples in the link.

This one is before 1967:

"This photo has the largest number of contrails I’ve seen in a single photo:





There seem to be at least 30, possibly more (click the photo for a larger verision).  What is even more remarkable is that it was taken sometime before 1967.  That’s over forty years ago."

Plenty more in the links I provided.


----------



## Dale Smith (Sep 6, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
She isnt the only whistleblower and then you have those pesky independent lab reports of oil and water samples.


P.S You are the one doing the "ignoring".


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 6, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > one
> ...



*She isnt the only whistleblower*

She isn't the only nutjob.

You never said if they mix the nanometals into the fuel or if they have additional external tanks?


----------



## Sunsettommy (Sep 7, 2018)

Record-breaking cold in northern Minnesota


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 7, 2018)

Gonna get down into the low 30's in New York Stzte tonight.....up north. Fucked up. The alarmists promised us this shit would be behind us by now.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 8, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> Gonna get down into the low 30's in New York Stzte tonight.....up north. Fucked up. The alarmists promised us this shit would be behind us by now.


I warned people the shift was happening but noooooooooo the alarmists said it was going to remain hot....


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 8, 2018)

Billy_Bob said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Gonna get down into the low 30's in New York Stzte tonight.....up north. Fucked up. The alarmists promised us this shit would be behind us by now.
> ...



Well the thing about the climate is....it is never static. They'll jump off the hot wagon this week and jump on the hurricane wagon with this storm coming end of the week. Last month it was the forest fires. The month before, some flooding going on in the south. They will always just pivot to some new fakery when the weather landscape doesnt fit the
established narrative. Ghey


----------



## Sunsettommy (Sep 14, 2018)

Ice forces cruise ship cancellations

Snowing in Alberta


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 16, 2018)

Dr. Roy Spencer’s appearance on Fox News (and mine)

Funny as hell...  Puts the alarmists in their place...


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 16, 2018)

Billy_Bob said:


> Dr. Roy Spencer’s appearance on Fox News (and mine)
> 
> Funny as hell...  Puts the alarmists in their place...


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 18, 2018)

Real bad news for the AGW nutters.......more k00k losing..........

Only news out there post-Florence............

*In Carolinas, a question as the rivers rise: Stay or go?** 
*
*Warships ready to help with Florence response...*

_*Emergency crews throw supply lifeline to isolated Wilmington...*_

*Famed Wild Horses Emerge Unscathed...*


Imagine the newsroom at CNN this morning scurrying about trying to come up with something............*SOMETHING* fake.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Sep 19, 2018)

Alberta – Summer snowfall this weekend could break records

New Zealand – 100,000 lambs lost to cold and rain

ALERT DANGER Early Cold and The Onset of Crop Losses


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 19, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> Alberta – Summer snowfall this weekend could break records
> 
> New Zealand – 100,000 lambs lost to cold and rain
> 
> ALERT DANGER Early Cold and The Onset of Crop Losses



Damn ice age.....been saying it since Russian research released about four years ago.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Sep 21, 2018)

Already the snowiest September on record in Edmonton – More on the way

Heavy snowfall forecast for Iceland

Alberta farmers scramble to save crops worth millions

Australia – Frost and freezing temperatures damage Wheatbelt grain crop


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 21, 2018)

Ooooooopsie. Bone chilling cold all over the place. They said global warming would make Iceland ice free. Ummmm.....we dont think so!!

October right around the corner.... here in New York in recent years that's bad news unless you like your balls turning blue.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 21, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> Already the snowiest September on record in Edmonton – More on the way
> 
> Heavy snowfall forecast for Iceland
> 
> ...



Warmer = Global warming 
Cooler = Climate change 
Consensus = Moonbat


----------



## Sunsettommy (Sep 25, 2018)

Golly unusual cold and snow keeps hanging on, despite those awful CO2 molecules milling around,

Himachal Pradesh – At least 20 rescued after heavy snowfall.

1st Day of Fall More Like 1st Day of WINTER on Canadian Prairies

Netherlands – Coldest September 23 ever measured

MSM downplaying record lows in the Netherlands


----------



## jc456 (Sep 26, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > So true. I had to give up trying to find out with Google what`s going on with that much hyped Ivanpah solar power plant. Nothing to be found after all 3 owners (NRG,Google & Bright source) delayed loan payments and instead asked for a federal treasury bailout to help pay back the 1.6 billion $ federal loan they got thanks to Obama.
> ...


I'd like to know why these supposed scientists don't know that in the winter ice will be there.  do they really believe there will be no more cold months?  hly sht.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 26, 2018)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > polarbear said:
> ...


Stupid is as stupid does....  and these idiots are stuck in ice because they are really stupid..


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 28, 2018)

NASA: The chill of solar minimum is being felt in our atmosphere – cooling trend seen

“We see a cooling trend,” says Martin Mlynczak of NASA’s Langley Research Center. “High above Earth’s surface, near the edge of space, our atmosphere is losing heat energy. If current trends continue, it could soon set a Space Age record for cold.”

Yep... Output is greater than solar input and things are now cooling rapidly..

I made a prediction over a year ago about this and now it is measurable and massive cooling...  The themosphere is shrinking which means the distance energy has to go to be released is much shorter..  Nothing left but massive cooling is coming.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 29, 2018)

Billy_Bob said:


> NASA: The chill of solar minimum is being felt in our atmosphere – cooling trend seen
> 
> “We see a cooling trend,” says Martin Mlynczak of NASA’s Langley Research Center. “High above Earth’s surface, near the edge of space, our atmosphere is losing heat energy. If current trends continue, it could soon set a Space Age record for cold.”
> 
> ...


Down to forty in chi town


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 29, 2018)

jc456 said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > NASA: The chill of solar minimum is being felt in our atmosphere – cooling trend seen
> ...



Wtf?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 29, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


I woke up to snow this morning......Not looking like were going to get a fall this year..


----------



## jc456 (Sep 29, 2018)

Billy_Bob said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Longer cold months in the northern hemisphere and ice will diminish and go away! Yeah, nope


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 29, 2018)

jc456 said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


There are 28 glacial regions now holding multiyear ice packs in the US alone that were ice free just 5 years ago...


----------



## Sunsettommy (Sep 29, 2018)

India – Record snowfall damages crops

Germany – Coldest September morning since weather records began!

India – Farmers suffer massive destruction due to heavy snowfall

Thirty Percent Increase In Arctic Sea Ice Volume Over Past 10 years


----------



## polarbear (Sep 29, 2018)

*Keystone Agricultural Producers says millions of acres still sitting in fields due to weather woes*
Riley Laychuk · CBC News · Posted: Sep 28, 2018 7:11 PM CT | Last Updated: September 28

"This is significant," said Bill Campbell, president of Keystone Agricultural Producers. "It has the building blocks to be catastrophic." 


'It's pretty stressful': Snow threatens northwest Sask. harvest 

Some Manitobans wake up to snow-covered lawns on 1st day of fall


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 1, 2018)

Hey have you guys noticed?

This forum getting boring as hell! These weenie alarmists all have the backbone of a Hershey bar. No traffic in this place.....lol....we've chased these nutters out for all intents and purposes. Ghey.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Oct 2, 2018)

More stubborn cold events that defy the CO2 god.

Headed into Space-Age record cold, warns NASA scientist

The Netherlands – Coldest September night in 47 years

Record cold in Poland


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 4, 2018)

New Record Low Tornado Count as of October 3 «  Roy Spencer, PhD


----------



## Sunsettommy (Oct 7, 2018)

Calgary – Most snow this early in the season in 61 years

Heavy snowfall in China – 1,100 vehicles stranded

An unusual amount of ice made Arctic shipping more difficult than usual this year

Record snowfall wallops Calgary

Earliest snowfall in 14 years dusts Stevens Pass, Washington

India – Winter arrives one month early


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 12, 2018)

Freeze warning in effect as temps set to dip into upper 20s Friday morning: NWS


----------



## polarbear (Oct 12, 2018)

When the Hindus and Pakistanis who came to Winnipeg are looking like Eskimos because they are dressed like that already early September you get the idea there might be something wrong with that belief in a warming trend, popular only with the same idiots who predicted in 2016 that Hillary was trending up and Trump down.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 12, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> Freeze warning in effect as temps set to dip into upper 20s Friday morning: NWS


Same here chiland, news just reported snow falling ten minutes ago!


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 12, 2018)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Freeze warning in effect as temps set to dip into upper 20s Friday morning: NWS
> ...



Holy crap JC....saw this on DRUDGE and thought about you out there already needing to seek nut sack warmers. Wore a hoodie today.....first time in quite a while but temps dropped here into 50's.

Here we go again JC.....k00ks talking about how hot the world is getting while our balls will be blue for 7 months!


----------



## Sunsettommy (Oct 12, 2018)

Record-breaking cold and snowfall across B.C.

Snowing in Minnesota, North Dakota and South Dakota

Harvesting wheat in the snow

Record snowfall in North Dakota

Widespread snowfall for parts of Wyoming and Nebraska


----------



## jc456 (Oct 12, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


Had to cut the grass at 40 degrees today. Cold bubba.

Windchill already 34


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 13, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> Calgary – Most snow this early in the season in 61 years
> 
> Heavy snowfall in China – 1,100 vehicles stranded
> 
> ...


Wolf creek pass was closed 3 weeks early...3' of snow and they had to go in on snow cats to retrieve humans from their stranded vehicles that will not come out now until next spring.. (more likely summer)

We have already winterized all out buildings and systems... Wrapped up and heat taped..   Our low will be 10 deg F tonight..


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 13, 2018)

Billy_Bob said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Calgary – Most snow this early in the season in 61 years
> ...



10 degrees 

Damn global warming


----------



## Sunsettommy (Oct 18, 2018)

Unprecedented snowfall strands hundreds in Alberta town

Some locations may break their record low by 10 to 15 degrees

Snow warnings issued across eight states

Denver – Record low temps two days in a row

Record early snowfall in Kansas City
"Earliest snowfall in at least 120 years, since 1898."

Record cold across central United States


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 18, 2018)

Hey JC.....39 DEGREES this morning! With the wind today.... already searching for the nut sack warmers. If you can going to be seven straight months of blue balls.....awesome. and the meat heads will still be talking about global warming.


----------



## SSDD (Oct 19, 2018)

Flopper said:


> *In the 1960's I started my first job in Dallas, one of the hottest places, I ever lived but it was cool compared to today.  In 1960 in Dallas there were 84 days when the temperature went above 90.  In 1987 it 92 days, days in 2018 in 99 days, and now it looks like 127 days in 2067.*



And you don't think that may have something to do with the incredible increase in concrete and asphalt poured over that particular geographical location.

Here, have a look at Weatherford, Tx...just a skip and a jump to the east.  A location that hasn't had a trillion tons of concrete and asphalt poured over its surface.  These trend graphs go back to the 1950's.  Note that when you got there, the cooling trend in your area  was almost a decade old















Here are the unadjusted temperatures for all USHCN stations in Texas and Oklahoma.






Your region isn't getting hotter and is in fact, cooling.  You just live in a rapidly growing concrete and asphalt heat sink.  When you feel like you are living in unprecedented climate times, refer to the facts rather than your flawed, and very short memory and you will find that your climate is quite pleasant compared to what it has been in the past.


----------



## SSDD (Oct 19, 2018)

Flopper said:


> *Sounds like fake news to me.  Yes, we can predict the weather using various models but there are simpler methods.  Take an average temperature graph that spans 40 or 50 years or more and make a straight line projection. That  gives us a pretty damn good idea of where things are going and it's not good.
> 
> View attachment 214674
> 
> ...




When you look at that graph, consider the fact that rural temperature data stations have been disappearing at an alarming rate for quite some time now.  What do you suppose would happen to a temperature trend where the data from rural stations was diminishing at a steady clip?


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 19, 2018)

SSDD said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > *In the 1960's I started my first job in Dallas, one of the hottest places, I ever lived but it was cool compared to today.  In 1960 in Dallas there were 84 days when the temperature went above 90.  In 1987 it 92 days, days in 2018 in 99 days, and now it looks like 127 days in 2067.*
> ...



Hey man....outstanding post. Very interesting stuff! Wonder how that effects NYC? People who have never been here cant begin to imagine the area of buildings we have here as compared to other cities. You drive by Philly in about 5 minutes it's so puny by comparison.....gotta have a similar impact on temps!


----------



## Sunsettommy (Oct 25, 2018)

*UK set to have coldest Halloween in 100 years*

*Winter storm warning for parts of Maine*


----------



## Sunsettommy (Oct 27, 2018)

Record early opening for New Hampshire ski resort!

Heavy snow brings traffic chaos in Finland

Heavy snowfall in Turkey – Video

Earliest opening ever at Vermont Ski Area


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 27, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> Record early opening for New Hampshire ski resort!
> 
> Heavy snow brings traffic chaos in Finland
> 
> ...


MULTIPLE Regional weather patterns have shifted to cooling.   Hang on to your nutsack warmers.. Record cold days outnumber record warm by 3/1.  Just last year they were almost  1.4/1, a significant shift.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 27, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> Record early opening for New Hampshire ski resort!
> 
> Heavy snow brings traffic chaos in Finland
> 
> ...




But....but.....the Southern Pacific! The Southern Pacific! Vermont and Finland dont count!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 27, 2018)

This interview hits the nail on the head... Dr Patrick Michaels on Levin was excellent..


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 28, 2018)

PUSHBACK: climate alarmists get sued over false statements

Its about damn time these people actually have to produce the science and prove harm....


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 28, 2018)

Billy_Bob said:


> This interview hits the nail on the head... Dr Patrick Michaels on Levin was excellent..



I watched that Billy.....squashed the climate change industry with ease.


----------



## SSDD (Oct 29, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > This interview hits the nail on the head... Dr Patrick Michaels on Levin was excellent..
> ...



Industry is precisely what it is...motivated by money and political power.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 30, 2018)

Gents.....thread about to hit 6,000 posts!!

@www.whosnotwinning.com


----------



## Sunsettommy (Nov 1, 2018)

Winters getting worse lately and in large areas too.

Heavy snowfall in Switzerland

Spain winter starting like last winter, the worst in about 100 years

Snow in Morocco far, far earlier than usual

Heavy snowfall in Algeria

Record snowfall in Italy traps 170 people

Unseasonal snowstorms across south-central France

Heavy snowfall could disrupt traffic across Sweden


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 1, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> Winters getting worse lately and in large areas too.
> 
> Heavy snowfall in Switzerland
> 
> ...


Weather patterns have shifted...


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 3, 2018)

*The Millennial Turning Point – Solar Activity and the Coming Cooling*

Things are about to get real cool...
*



*

*The Millennial Turning Point – Solar Activity and the Coming Cooling*


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 3, 2018)

Billy_Bob said:


> *The Millennial Turning Point – Solar Activity and the Coming Cooling*
> 
> Things are about to get real cool...
> *
> ...



Geez.....that sucks. Here in New York we already freeze our balls off nine months out of the year.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Nov 4, 2018)

Devastation for trees in France

It’s Spring in New Zealand – SNOW in some North Island mountain pass region

Samjiyeon-gun region in North Korea covered with snow

End-October snow in parts of France not seen since 100 years

Spain – Recovering sheep buried in deep snow- Video

Ski resorts in the Alps open a month early


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 4, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> Devastation for trees in France
> 
> It’s Spring in New Zealand – SNOW in some North Island mountain pass region
> 
> ...


The cooling shift has happened and the alarmists are being wonderful deniers about it....  Got to lovem...


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 9, 2018)

Hey JC....freeze warnings today.....in Arkansas!


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 9, 2018)

*https://www.iceagenow.info/temps-far-below-normal-across-30-states/*


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 11, 2018)

Well isn't this interesting...   When costs to utilize all forms of power generation are included, the so called "green" power is twice as costly as fossil fuel generation.






Al Gore Claims Wind and Solar are Now Cheaper than Coal


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 11, 2018)

Billy_Bob said:


> Well isn't this interesting...   When costs to utilize all forms of power generation are included, the so called "green" power is twice as costly as fossil fuel generation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yep....the greenies always leave out the lions share of the costs of renewables. So ghey.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Nov 11, 2018)

Where is the magic CO2 when you need it for its awesome heater powers.....

Early cold and snow take Morocco by surprise

Heavy snow for parts of Michigan

Temps far below normal across 30 states

3-foot snow drifts in southern Siberia

Untimely snowfall damages apple crop in Srinagar says Times of India

Loveland Ski area has more snow so far this season than ever in it’s 80-year-skiing history

Minus 17F in Montana – Minus 15F in North Dakota

Record cold wipes out vineyards in WA’s south

November snowfall causes massive damages to Kashmir apple orchards

Twin Cities, MN – Below normal temps for month of October

Heavy snow for Texas Panhandle

Jack Frost doesn't know when to leave!


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 13, 2018)

Hey Tommy....you'll be interested in this.....

Lack of sunspots to bring record cold, warns NASA scientist - Ice Age Now


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 16, 2018)

Hey JC........how did you make out?

My brother just 90 minutes outside NYC in northeastern Pa got over a foot!! St00pid. November 15th! People with a 2 hour drive into Manhattan.......took them almost 6 hours!


----------



## jc456 (Nov 16, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC........how did you make out?
> 
> My brother just 90 minutes outside NYC in northeastern Pa got over a foot!! St00pid. November 15th! People with a 2 hour drive into Manhattan.......took them almost 6 hours!


not much accumulation, it was about one inch. Still cold though.  Yeah, what a nightmare in Manhattan.  ouch.  I live in paradise compared to NY.


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 16, 2018)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Hey JC........how did you make out?
> ...



Even the entertainment and sports radio stations are non-stop talk about the grinding halt NYC came to last night. Hours to go 2 miles. People sat in intersections not moving a car length for 90 minutes.....in mid-November. It was a joke....and climate crusaders think these people who left their offices at 5pm got home at midnight to ponder about what to do about global warming.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 16, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


Your next storm just started here and I'm expecting 9-15" of glo-bol warming...


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Nov 17, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> More bad news for the climate crusading nutters.......
> 
> 
> Less people than *ever* believe in global warming!!!
> ...


/----/ They miss a forecast by a mile but want us to believe they can predict weather changes of 1/2 degree in a hundred years. 
*Six inches of snow nearly paralyzed the New York area. What went wrong?*
Watertown Daily Times | Six inches of snow nearly paralyzed the New York area. What went wrong?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 17, 2018)

Ive posted this in other threads but it deserves a place right here. A study was done on LWIR loss and ground/ambient air temperature near surface.  We have gone beyond theoretical cooling maximums in the last few years and not a peep from the AGW Alarmists...

*Ultralow Surface Temperatures in East Antarctica From Satellite Thermal Infrared Mapping: The Coldest Places on Earth*


T. A. Scambos, G. G. Campbell, A. Pope, T. Haran, A. Muto, M. Lazzara, C. H. Reijmer, M. R. van den Broeke
First published: 25 June 2018


[…]


*Plain Language Summary*

The lowest measured air temperature on Earth is −89.2 °C (−129 F) on 23 July 1983, observed at Vostok Station in Antarctica (Turner et al., 2009, https://doi.org/10.1029/2009JD012104). However, satellite data collected during the Antarctic polar night during 2004–2016 reveal a broad region of the high East Antarctic Plateau above Vostok that regularly reaches snow surface temperatures of −90 °C and below. These occur in shallow topographic depressions near the highest part of the ice sheet, at 3,800 to 4,050‐m elevation. Comparisons with nearby automated weather stations suggest that air temperatures during these events are near −94 ± 4 °C or about −138 F. Ultracold conditions (below −90 °C) occur more frequently when the Antarctic polar vortex is strong. *This temperature appears to be about as low as it is possible to reach, even under clear skies and very dry conditions, because heat radiating from the cold clear air is nearly equal to the heat radiating from the bitterly cold snow surface.*


[…]


Geophysical Research Letters


What I find interesting is the theoretical maximum cooling has been reached and exceeded many times in the last 10 years of this study as the suns power wains.

Hang on to your nutsack and boob warmers, if the calculations are correct, were in for one hell of a cooling cycle and there isn't enough CO2 available to us, which we could put into the atmosphere, to keep it warm. 

Are we witnessing the next glacial cycle begin?????  Inquiring minds are asking that very question.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 17, 2018)

Antarctic temperatures recently plunged close to the theoretically coldest achievable on Earth!

Anthony covers the subject very well...  Now with the thermosphere cooling and shrinking the earth could very well be entering the next glacial cycle. And there isn't a damn thing anyone can do to stop it..


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 17, 2018)

I loved this anonymous comment as CO2 liquefies at -60 to -80 Deg C....  and then freezes and precipitates. 



> The reason the South Pole doesn’t have blocks of CO2 is that there’s just so darn little CO2 in the atmosphere. link Most people don’t understand how little CO2 is in the atmosphere.
> 
> *Ask one of your warmist friends why there are no blocks of solid CO2 at the South Pole*. That should provide hours of fun.



I'm thinking I should pose this question and see how many alarmists take the bait....


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Nov 17, 2018)

Billy_Bob said:


> Antarctic temperatures recently plunged close to the theoretically coldest achievable on Earth!
> 
> Anthony covers the subject very well...  Now with the thermosphere cooling and shrinking the earth could very well be entering the next glacial cycle. And there isn't a damn thing anyone can do to stop it..


/——/ Quick, send Al Gore more money.


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 18, 2018)

Hey JC....here we go again. And not even near December....

Snow moves into Northern Plains as Midwest, Northeast brace for arctic cold

Anybody seen Al lately?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 18, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC....here we go again. And not even near December....
> 
> Snow moves into Northern Plains as Midwest, Northeast brace for arctic cold
> 
> Anybody seen Al lately?


My low last night was 2 deg F with 20mph winds making the chill about -12 deg F...  with drifting snow....


----------



## jc456 (Nov 18, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC....here we go again. And not even near December....
> 
> Snow moves into Northern Plains as Midwest, Northeast brace for arctic cold
> 
> Anybody seen Al lately?


Snowflakes still falling in Chicago


----------



## Sunsettommy (Nov 18, 2018)

Gosh CO2 heaters are  failing badly these days!

Siberian temps plunge to -40°C (-40°F)

Near-Record Cold Hits South – Even worse tonight

Snow-vember! – Earliest snowfall in Houston EVER

Winter storm warnings in 27 states

Cold San Antonio ‘shatters’ 102-year-old record

Heavy snowfall in Turkey – Video

Snow to the Mexican border much south of Arizona

Up to a foot of snow forecast for Northeast

First Measurable November Snowfall in 22 Years Hits D.C.

New York City shatters 112-year-old snowfall record

Record cold week in Twin Cities

Previous snowfall record smashed in Rhode Island – Video

Record snowfall in Pennsylvania

Turkey – Heavy snowfall blocks roads in 289 villages – Video

Record snow, cold over and over in just the last week!

Where are you CO2 heating molecules?


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Nov 18, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> Gosh CO2 heaters are  failing badly these days!
> 
> Siberian temps plunge to -40°C (-40°F)
> 
> ...


/——/ That dang old climate just keeps a changin’


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 18, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> Gosh CO2 heaters are  failing badly these days!
> 
> Siberian temps plunge to -40°C (-40°F)
> 
> ...



Oh but the alarmists say those temps dont count!


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 22, 2018)

Hey JC.....oh boy. Nut buster cold today here in NYC. St00pid. With the wind, felt like 10 degrees.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Nov 22, 2018)

My Gosh! Jack Frost is more powerful than CO2....., I am worried, very worried.

Brutal Cold Threatens Thanksgiving and Black Friday

Brrrr! Thanksgiving could set new cold records in Northeast

Mt Washington, NH – HIGHS to remain well below zero on Thanksgiving day

Early snowfall in France

Winter comeback for New Zealand South

Record cold Turkey Day for Northeast

Record snowfall at “roof of the world”

Coldest Thanksgiving since President Theodore Roosevelt

Coldest Nov 22 EVER for both Toronto and Ottawa


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 22, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> My Gosh! Jack Frost is more powerful than CO2....., I am worried, very worried.
> 
> Brutal Cold Threatens Thanksgiving and Black Friday
> 
> ...


We've been tracking the cold records this last few weeks and it's jumped to 7/1 (7 cold records to every 1 warm).  

The heat loss at the poles is accelerating and there is nothing left to cushion its impact.  Even the ENSO is now cooling and the elusive El Niño appears to be dying before it becomes one.. Jan-march is going to get real cold in the NH...


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 22, 2018)

From the sorry we exaggerated the warming in the oceans department.....


From the San Diego Tribune:


> _“When we were confronted with his insight it became immediately clear there was an issue there,” he said. “We’re grateful to have it be pointed out quickly so that we could correct it quickly.”_
> 
> *“Our error margins are too big now to really weigh in on the precise amount of warming that’s going on in the ocean,” Keeling said. “We really muffed the error margins.”*
> 
> ...





Got to hand it to Anthony Watts..  He can sure dig up the winners. I was very happy to see that the scientists acted with integrity and ethical clarity dealing with the errors pointed out... To bad the IPCC and NOAA cant or wont learn from this..

Admitting mistakes in a ‘hostile environment’


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Nov 23, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> My Gosh! Jack Frost is more powerful than CO2....., I am worried, very worried.
> 
> Brutal Cold Threatens Thanksgiving and Black Friday
> 
> ...


/----/ Quick - send Al Bore more money


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 23, 2018)

NYT drops to new low.... Claims plagues will be worse with AGW and we must act now...

New York Times Suggests Global Warming Might Be Worse Than Biblical Plagues

I guess this is one way you can verify that the socialists and authoritarian control fanatics are losing...  Now they are appealing to more un-provable and un-testible things...  Now God is mad....  I wonder if they read further and noted that God sent those things due to mans disobedience to Gods laws (homosexuality, infidelity, blasphemy, etc) and not imagined faults like AGW...

With the earth entering a massive cooling cycle they are grasping at anything and everything..


----------



## Sunsettommy (Nov 24, 2018)

Cold records dating back to 1895 broken by 4 degrees in Canada

Heavy snowfall and extreme cold – So let’s blame ‘climate change’

Record cold grips Northeast

Greatest two-year global cooling event in 100 years – Media ignores it


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 24, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> Cold records dating back to 1895 broken by 4 degrees in Canada
> 
> Heavy snowfall and extreme cold – So let’s blame ‘climate change’
> 
> ...


If weather maps and patterns hold the great lakes will be well on their way to total freeze over in the next three weeks..  Its going to be bitter cold in the Midwest for then next two months..


----------



## jc456 (Nov 26, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC.....oh boy. Nut buster cold today here in NYC. St00pid. With the wind, felt like 10 degrees.


Skook, 13 inches in parts of Chitown through this morning overnight.  Now it's getting even colder.  ouch, one wet snow storm.  Felt like I was throwing pure water rather than snow.  wrecked my snowblower.  Now I have to fix that in the cold or get a new one.  crap!!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 26, 2018)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Hey JC.....oh boy. Nut buster cold today here in NYC. St00pid. With the wind, felt like 10 degrees.
> ...




Hey man....that sucks on your snowblower. Of course, it busts at the beginning of the season for you! We are lucking out tonight as a heavy rain belt moves through......same that whalloped you with snow. I heard Chicago got hammered over the weekend.......dang, and December is still a few days away.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 26, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


Snooks, single digit lows tonight!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 27, 2018)

Hmmm....

Guess the "real" scientists never considered ocean circulation could impact the climate!!

Ocean circulation in North Atlantic at weakest for 1,500 years and could trigger an Ice Age | Daily Mail Online

More fodder that scientists like Dr Judith Curry nailed it = there is no decided science but there is a climate change mafia.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 27, 2018)

still snowing in Chicago, flurries, but still snowing.  Too funny.  This is a machine that is a winter maker, not a warmer maker.  I challenge any those warmest fools to explain the NH colder pattern.  floor's all theirs.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Nov 27, 2018)

Billy_Bob said:


> From the sorry we exaggerated the warming in the oceans department.....
> 
> 
> From the San Diego Tribune:
> ...


/----/ Watch this video and see a LIbtard schooled.
Watch Carly Fiorina Make Mincemeat Of Katie Couric On Climate Change | Mark Simone | 710 WOR


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 29, 2018)

Obama takes credit for U.S. oil-and-gas boom: ‘That was me, people’

Lol.....fAiL


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Nov 29, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> Obama takes credit for U.S. oil-and-gas boom: ‘That was me, people’
> 
> Lol.....fAiL


/——/ Did Obozo take credit when oil spiked earlier this year?


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 1, 2018)

Yuk....yuk....

Turns out....the National Climate Assessment was rigged. Funded by Tom Steyer, a climate activist billionaire!!

National Climate Assessment: Unlikely Scenarios | National Review


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 2, 2018)

The UN’s dismal failure on climate change


----------



## Sunsettommy (Dec 6, 2018)

CO2 can't stop winter cooling and heavy snow, its a travesty!

One of the worst November storms ever to hit Chicago area

Sea Turtles Frozen to Death

Early season snowfall yet again in the Arabian Peninsula

Most ice in Hudson Bay since 1993 for this time of year

Freeze watch in central Florida – Weeks ahead of normal

Record snowfall in Flint, Michigan

20 states under winter storm warnings or watches

Iowa – Record snowfall buries fire hydrants

Snowiest November EVER in parts of New York and New England

Record snowfall in Michigan’s Upper Peninsula

Below freezing in all 50 states

Record snowfall in Alberta

Multiple records tumble in Iowa

Largest glaciers in Iceland growing for first time in decades

Record, record, record, record, record, and more records fall..……, ahhhhh, CO2 bogeyman has failed to stop it!


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 8, 2018)

See what's going on in France?



I cant stop laughing. Like I've been saying for 10 years.....nobody is caring about the science.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 12, 2018)

Yuk.....yuk...

So much losing!

Opinion | It’s time to look at the (political) science behind climate change


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 12, 2018)

Yuk.....yuk...

So much losing!

Opinion | It’s time to look at the (political) science behind climate change


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 13, 2018)

Hey JC....

10 YEARS AGO TODAY - Al Gore Predicted North Pole Would Be COMPLETELY ICE FREE in Five Years


----------



## Flopper (Dec 14, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> More bad news for the climate crusading nutters.......
> 
> 
> Less people than *ever* believe in global warming!!!
> ...





skookerasbil said:


> More bad news for the climate crusading nutters.......
> 
> 
> Less people than *ever* believe in global warming!!!
> ...


It's not a matter of believe or don't believe.  That was settled long ago.  The problem is people have just become numb to the great impending disasters that will unfold over next few centuries.  Eventually people begin to ignore the whole thing because they feel there's nothing they can do to fix it.  It would take not just the whole nation but the whole damn world working together and when has the whole world ever worked together to do anything.  And even then scientists can't say with certainty that what is being done is enough.

The great disasters will not occur during any our lives.  It may or may not even occur during the lives of our children or even our grandchildren.  Most likely it will occur very slowly which is the way major changes in the earth occur, over decades and centuries.  So people will adapt.  Many will say, there is no global warming.  Others will say, it's getting hot, but that's natural.  After all, this same thing occurred 60 million years ago.

Of course, I'm guessing, like a lot of scientist, but I think in 500 years from now when the ice caps are all gone, most of  today's cities by the oceans are gone, the only wildlife is in zoos, and most people live underground except in those regions closest to poles, people are going to be asking the unanswerable question, how could the people back in the 20th and 21st century allowed this to happen.  They had all the scientific data.  Practically all the scientists agreed what was going to happen.  The world certainly had the capability to change but they did nothing. 

The answer is of course, humans live for today.  They do not make serious sacrifices to preserve anything for the distant future because they just don't care.  They have far more press matters to worry about.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 14, 2018)

Flopper said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > More bad news for the climate crusading nutters.......
> ...



Very astute analysis s0n!


----------



## Flopper (Dec 14, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


The only way that I see, enough could be done to seriously slow climate change is a worldwide coordinated effort that would result in changing the way every human on earth lives.  And that is not going happen in our lifetime and probably not for centuries.

It's unfortunate humans are the way they are but it is what it is.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 14, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC....
> 
> 10 YEARS AGO TODAY - Al Gore Predicted North Pole Would Be COMPLETELY ICE FREE in Five Years


Stupid is remember.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Dec 14, 2018)

CO2 superman molecule not preventing cold and snow to expand, some of it at record levels too.

South Korea – Heavy snowfall and cold

Siberia FAR colder than normal

Most Extensive North America Snow Cover Since the 1960s

Historic storm’ to dump more than a foot of snow on North Carolina

Extreme cold in northern China

Huge snowfall across North Carolina

Record snowfall brings more than 1,000 crashes

Heavy snowfall warning for 32 cities in Turkey

Sierra snowpack way higher than average

Turkey – 186 villages isolated by snowfall

The cold is dipping lower and lower across the planet
“Coldest December on Record in China,” 

Up to 2 ft of snow for Washington North Cascades


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 15, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> CO2 superman molecule not preventing cold and snow to expand, some of it at record levels too.
> 
> South Korea – Heavy snowfall and cold
> 
> ...


----------



## Billy_Bob (Dec 15, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> CO2 superman molecule not preventing cold and snow to expand, some of it at record levels too.
> 
> South Korea – Heavy snowfall and cold
> 
> ...


And the MSM is SILENT unless it can be linked to AGW in some meaningless way... In fact they are dreaming up new ways it can be linked to WARMING.. Worse still, they are screaming evidence of warming the face of falling temperatures globally..  Freaking idiots...


----------



## Billy_Bob (Dec 15, 2018)

Bob Tisdale strikes again....  LOL

Got to love it when real temperatures are actually looked at and the result is exposing the alarmist clap trap to be fraud..  Empirical evidence slams the AGW myth, AGAIN!





“…it is the change in temperature compared to what we’ve been used to that matters.” – Part 2


----------



## Sunsettommy (Dec 16, 2018)

Billy_Bob said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > CO2 superman molecule not preventing cold and snow to expand, some of it at record levels too.
> ...



The Media, warmist/alarmists and ecoloonies go bananas over heat events, go silent on could events, even when  barrage of snow and cold records are brought up.

This is perfect example of overweening bias on the part of propagandists, they DELIBERATELY ignore the barrage of inconvenient facts and data, to maintain their delusion which is their sign of mental illness.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 17, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...


it is what makes them stand out as BIASED.  For SURE


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 22, 2018)

Yuk.....yuk....


----------



## Billy_Bob (Dec 22, 2018)

It was a very lively forecast discussion this morning...

Merry Christmas... And for most in the Northern Hemisphere it will be white as there are four major lows in the jet stream..

WPC's Short Range Public Discussion


----------



## Billy_Bob (Dec 22, 2018)

Solar Voyager forced to abandon mission



Could not pass this one up... EPIC FAILURE... Stuck in ICE again... Idiots didn't realize it snows and there is major cloud cover lasting weeks at a time in summer... I guess these fools need to get out from behind computer modeling desks and observe weather patterns for a few years...


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 22, 2018)

Billy......Weather Chanel saying this am could be setting up for a blizzard end of this coming week!!

Looks like JC may be getting whacked!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Dec 22, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> Billy......Weather Chanel saying this am could be setting up for a blizzard end of this coming week!!
> 
> Looks like JC may be getting whacked!


Would not surprise me..  There is a shift coming and its going to be right over the top of the mid states.. It's going to be real snowy in the next three weeks at least.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 22, 2018)

Billy_Bob said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Billy......Weather Chanel saying this am could be setting up for a blizzard end of this coming week!!
> ...



Dang Billy.....I should just get my weather forecasts from you dude!!

Yeah......seems a new pattern about to dominate into early January. More global warming!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Dec 22, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


Don't try this at home..  I'm a professional...  (I do this for a living and i get paid to boot...)


----------



## Billy_Bob (Dec 23, 2018)

Will these idiots ever learn?

Another AL Gore NO SNOW prediction set to expire 80 years from now... (well they did at least make it after they are dead so they can not be laughed at or questioned)..






This crap again, all while the sun is starting its napping for about the next 30 - 60 years... ME thinks these fools are going to be laughed at by those alive in 80+ years.. And rightly so...

End of Snow (Again): “under a high emissions scenario, skiing could be very limited … by the end of this century”


----------



## jc456 (Dec 23, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> Billy......Weather Chanel saying this am could be setting up for a blizzard end of this coming week!!
> 
> Looks like JC may be getting whacked!


LOL


----------



## Sunsettommy (Dec 23, 2018)

LINK


----------



## Billy_Bob (Dec 23, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> LINK


Several polar lows may make it sink a bit deeper but that is the basic prediction.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Dec 23, 2018)

*HEAVY* snowfall not getting stopped by mighty CO2 molecule heaters, oh the inhumanity!

6 to 9 feet for snow for Mt Baker by Monday night

Heavy snowfall in Bosnia and Herzegovina disrupts transportation

Heavy snowfall in Bulgaria

Heavy snowfall in Romania

Minus 52.5°C in Yakutia – As is normal

Romania back to 1970s winters

Heavy snow headed for Sierra Nevada by Christmas Eve

Skiers delight – Up to 3 ft of snow for Washington Cascades


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 23, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> *HEAVY* snowfall not getting stopped by mighty CO2 molecule heaters, oh the inhumanity!
> 
> 6 to 9 feet for snow for Mt Baker by Monday night
> 
> ...



Great stuff.......


----------



## Sunsettommy (Dec 25, 2018)

*A poem from Ruairi*
*Our carols will withstand attack,*
*From warmists who try to hijack,*
*These great Christmas tunes,*
*And from climate-change loons,*
*Who use them to hate coal and slack.*

*LINK*


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 25, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> *A poem from Ruairi*
> *Our carols will withstand attack,*
> *From warmists who try to hijack,*
> *These great Christmas tunes,*
> ...



Lol.....

So much WINNING!


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 25, 2018)

Think about it.....the alarmist has zero wins this year! AGAIN! Nothing to celebrate now since 2006!

HAPPY NEW YEAR s0ns!


----------



## jc456 (Dec 25, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> Think about it.....the alarmist has zero wins this year! AGAIN! Nothing to celebrate now since 2006!
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR s0ns!


Thanks for the memories Skooks, you da man.

Merry Christmas enjoy your col. WINNING


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 25, 2018)

Hey JC.....Hope your Christmas was great man. Get any new nut sack warmers from Santa! Is that big snow out there gonna hit you guys?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 26, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC.....Hope your Christmas was great man. Get any new nut sack warmers from Santa! Is that big snow out there gonna hit you guys?


Merry Christmas my friend! Hope you and yours had a special day!  We’re expecting snow Monday on the wrap around system after this current nice weather ends. It’s how we normally get hit!


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 27, 2018)

Hey Billy..........JC..............

yuk......yuk..........

2018 will be the first year with no violent tornadoes in the United States

Just another day of more skeptic wiNNiNgS!!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 27, 2018)

dang gents........this thread coming up on 300,000 VIEWS!!!

Dang!!

@www.whosnotwinning.com


----------



## Billy_Bob (Dec 28, 2018)

Got to love it... We just went from average to 22 deg Below Average.. The next 5 days will have high temps of just 2 to 5 deg F and wind chills as low as -48 deg F. While not highly unusual for where I live the fact it will extend into Texas is. Then it moves into the Midwest where it will camp out for about 3 weeks.  January weather.. Thee of parade of polar lows will keep most of the US below average for about the next month....


----------



## Billy_Bob (Dec 28, 2018)

Happy New Year...

And in fitting with out with the old, MODOKI is about to go away.






Region three and three/four is dropping in temp like a rock..Our borderline El Niño is leaving us.  Region One is just +0.17 and Region two is falling like a rock as well. With massive cooling now across the Atlantic the US will now cool more rapidly... Winter is about to become a bit more sever.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 28, 2018)

Billy_Bob said:


> Happy New Year...
> 
> And in fitting with out with the old, MODOKI is about to go away.
> 
> ...


Snow and icy roads today


----------



## Crick (Dec 29, 2018)

Billy_Bob said:


> Happy New Year...
> 
> And in fitting with out with the old, MODOKI is about to go away.
> 
> ...



In the face of your repeated and consistent FAILURES making ENSO predictions in the past, it is amazing that you would give it another go.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Dec 29, 2018)

Crick said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Happy New Year...
> ...


In the face of your repeated ignorance on the subject I thought you would give up being shown a fool and a liar...  but alas here we are again..  FOOL..


----------



## Crick (Dec 30, 2018)

Funny, that sounds exactly like what I said to you, Mr Atmospheric Physicist.

Tell me, how did you earn your Masters without passing Physics 101?


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 30, 2018)

JC.....was snowing a bit here this am but just a few flurries. Gonna rain in Times Square tomorrow night for the nutters going to see the ball drop.

Ive lived her my whole life...….just 45 minutes from midtown Manhattan. Never been to see the ball drop and never will. Usually, its like 50 below down there so fuck that. Have been in NYC for a couple of New Years Eve's but was downtown and just crashed a couple of parties. Had a blast......back in the early 90's. Remember one of those times, met all my brothers at a brewery with some friends......a sick time when the ball dropped. Just started sucking face with a hottie friend of mine because we were both drunk as shit and it was the thing to do at the moment......never did anything with her ever again after that night...….. but later that morning banged another chick who took the train in with us...…..just amazing bomber boobs! To die for shit. Meanwhile, called my ex-girl around ten after midnight because she was the one I wanted to be with ( and ended up marrying  )…..crying on the phone with her 5 minutes after sucking face with my babe friend. Bed spins that night were serious...…..these days, my New Years Eve night could not possibly be any more boring!!I rarely even make it up to see that ghey ball drop...….Chinese food puts your ass to sleep ( oh shit.....is that racist?)


----------



## jc456 (Dec 30, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> JC.....was snowing a bit here this am but just a few flurries. Gonna rain in Times Square tomorrow night for the nutters going to see the ball drop.
> 
> Ive lived her my whole life...….just 45 minutes from midtown Manhattan. Never been to see the ball drop and never will. Usually, its like 50 below down there so fuck that. Have been in NYC for a couple of New Years Eve's but was downtown and just crashed a couple of parties. Had a blast......back in the early 90's. Remember one of those times, met all my brothers at a brewery with some friends......a sick time when the ball dropped. Just started sucking face with a hottie friend of mine because we were both drunk as shit and it was the thing to do at the moment......never did anything with her ever again after that night...….. but later that morning banged another chick who took the train in with us...…..just amazing bomber boobs! To die for shit. Meanwhile, called my ex-girl around ten after midnight because she was the one I wanted to be with ( and ended up marrying  )…..crying on the phone with her 5 minutes after sucking face with my babe friend. Bed spins that night were serious...…..these days, my New Years Eve night could not possibly be any more boring!!I rarely even make it up to see that ghey ball drop...….Chinese food puts your ass to sleep ( oh shit.....is that racist?)


LOL, I hear you. Supposed to get that ice and snow tomorrow.  Same as every year. I used to go out on NYE, but haven’t for six years. Ain’t worth it. We watch all the fireworks on tv .

As a board friend, be safe tomorrow. Talk with you on the flipside


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 30, 2018)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > JC.....was snowing a bit here this am but just a few flurries. Gonna rain in Times Square tomorrow night for the nutters going to see the ball drop.
> ...



Amen brother.....another year of decimating the climate k00ks. Sure is a hoot....we dominate this forum!

Yeah....be safe tomorrow night!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Dec 30, 2018)

Wind farm turbines wear sooner than expected, says study


"The analysis of almost 3,000 onshore wind turbines — the biggest study of its kind —warns that they will continue to generate electricity effectively for just 12 to 15 years.

The wind energy industry and the Government base all their calculations on turbines enjoying a lifespan of 20 to 25 years.

The study estimates that routine wear and tear will more than double the cost of electricity being produced by wind farms in the next decade."

Well so much for Old Crock and Crick's fantasy wind power..  2-3 times more expensive upkeep than the US wind energy committee base budgeted for in their estimates... Who could not of seen this one coming?


----------



## Crick (Dec 31, 2018)

The problem, of course, is that you see no value in avoiding GHG emissions.  The rest of the world does and thus their conclusions are quite different than yours.  Coal is on the way out and wind, solar and other non-emitting technologies are on their way in.  Get used to it.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 31, 2018)

Crick said:


> The problem, of course, is that you see no value in avoiding GHG emissions.  The rest of the world does and thus their conclusions are quite different than yours.  Coal is on the way out and wind, solar and other non-emitting technologies are on their way in.  Get used to it.



Coal is on the way out?



s0n.....you've spent waaaaaaaay to much time out in the ocean on a boat fucking with ghey test tubes! You lose a sense of what's real and what's fake.

Saying coal is on it's way out is akin to saying taxes are on their way out.....or that soon, men will no longer be wearing pants.

Time to re-engage


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 31, 2018)

@www.wholooksst00pid.com

Renewables to grow fast, but fossil fuels to rule till 2040, EIA projects

Oh....and China opens 1-2 new coal plants EVERY MONTH!

Yep....coal sure is on it's way out!


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 31, 2018)

https://www.nap.edu/read/11977/chapter/4


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 1, 2019)

Bill Gates Backs Advanced Nuclear Power to Solve the Climate Crisis

LOL... Now even the biggest socialists who were on board with killing fossil fuels now want to bring out reliable Nuclear power...


----------



## Crick (Jan 1, 2019)

God are you stupid.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 1, 2019)

I see Crick is quoting his own problems, again.  Answering your self I see..

It was a balmy -17 Deg F this morning. Damn I love this global (warming) cooling... In keeping with a new year and new false claims from alarmists, we need to dispense with the grand failures of our resident crop of alarmist drones...

Top 12 Debunked Climate Scares of 2018

Awesome read.... All 18 of the alarmists claims of proof (of AGW) have been disproved..


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 1, 2019)

LOL..

NOAA trying to twist the cause towards AGW....  Got to love it..

Brace yourself for a brutal winter: Experts say disruptions in the polar vortex could cause temperatures to plummet in parts of the US

Paradoxical Earth kicking climate science's butts....  Cooling increasing and now the loss of the current neutral/modoki phase turning cold...  The next few months are going to get interesting..


----------



## Crick (Jan 2, 2019)

You claim to be an atmospheric physicist but don't know the cause of Rossby waves?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 2, 2019)

Crick said:


> You claim to be an atmospheric physicist but don't know the cause of Rossby waves?


LOL...  Your a moron.. we are talking about initiation of the warming not the result of it.


----------



## Crick (Jan 2, 2019)

You don't seem to know what a Rossby wave is.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 3, 2019)

Me thinks Crick a bit irritated that this awesomeness thread is always hovering at the top of PAGE 1!!

Soooooo much winning!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 3, 2019)

Say good bye to ugly wind turbines in Poland... They have had enough of that failed technology.. All are to be scraped by 2035.....

Polish government: wind turbines will be scrapped within 17 years


----------



## Crick (Jan 3, 2019)

An interesting read at your link

The Ministry of Energy wants to fill the market gap caused by the decommissioned wind farms with more expensive offshore wind farms, which lead to protests only from fishermen.

*Ministry missed technological progress?*
“The practice demonstrates that onshore wind turbines are available only 20 percent of the time, whereas offshore this is 40-45 percent,” Minster Krzysztof Tchórzewski explained on Friday.

*The Minister’s rationale leads to doubts as to the validity of the Ministry’s of Energy knowledge*, which prepared the draft Energy Policy of Poland. Capacity factor at the level of 20 percent was typical of wind turbines marketed 15 years ago. Last year wind turbines in Poland operated above 10 percent of their installed capacity for 77 percent of hours during the year. The average capacity factor amounted to 28 percent. The figure was contributed to by the oldest turbines, mentioned by the Minister, as well as the more modern machines, which on average achieve 30-35 of installed capacity.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jan 3, 2019)

“Extraordinary” bad weather (dense snowfall) for Greece

Half of Greece is white


----------



## Crick (Jan 4, 2019)

Weather.  The climate is getting warmer


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jan 4, 2019)

Small warming trend since 1998, note that big warm ups coincides with Big El-Nino's. Doesn't warm without Positive ENSO's either.

No visible CO2 effect seen here since it keeps cooling down massively after every large El-Nino fades away. It was at +.86C in early 2016, now down to +.25C this month.

Why can't warmist hero CO2 super molecule prevent those massive cooldowns?


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 5, 2019)

You have the science

You have the public perception of the science

You have world governments knowledge of the public perception of the science as it relates to energy costs

You have governments expressed interest in keeping order in their countries

You have governments using fossil fuels for energy because it's cheap and will continue to dominate for decades to come.....despite the science

Thus, the title of this thread


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 5, 2019)

Crick said:


> An interesting read at your link
> 
> The Ministry of Energy wants to fill the market gap caused by the decommissioned wind farms with more expensive offshore wind farms, which lead to protests only from fishermen.
> 
> ...


Political bull shit from the start and they are tired of it...  There is no science involved..

These idiots want to destroy fishing grounds for this crap energy source and people are pissed about it..  Get a grip moron.


----------



## Crick (Jan 5, 2019)

The lack of science knowledge (per your linked article) seems to be present in the Ministry that has opted to stop replacing land-based wind turbines in the face of local protests.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 6, 2019)

Hey JC......Billy......what's up with the snow?

None in sight here in NYC....high 30's - low 40's = lots of rain here the past month. Was colder in November.....ball biting cold  in fact

What gives?


----------



## SSDD (Jan 6, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC......Billy......what's up with the snow?
> 
> None in sight here in NYC....high 30's - low 40's = lots of rain here the past month. Was colder in November.....ball biting cold  in fact
> 
> What gives?



Natural variability.  Be glad that you don't have to keep the brass monkeys inside all winter.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 6, 2019)

SSDD said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Hey JC......Billy......what's up with the snow?
> ...



Indeed...….but Ive used the nut sack warmers plenty in the past 2 months......but since Christmas, its been a bit milder here in NYC.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jan 6, 2019)

A sampling of RECORD snowfall, where are you CO2 holy hero molecule?

More and more places in Austria inaccessible due to heavy snowfall

Record December snowfall in British Columbia Not just for a day, but for the entire month.

Record snowfall for Oklahoma City Almost double previous record set 45 years ago.


----------



## SSDD (Jan 6, 2019)

Sunsettommy said:


> A sampling of RECORD snowfall, where are you CO2 holy hero molecule?
> 
> More and more places in Austria inaccessible due to heavy snowfall
> 
> ...



Haven't you learned by now..when it is record cold, and snowfall is off the charts....it is just weather...if it is unusually hot one day in august, in the deep south...that is climate.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 6, 2019)

Crick said:


> The problem, of course, is that you see no value in avoiding GHG emissions.  The rest of the world does and thus their conclusions are quite different than yours.  Coal is on the way out and wind, solar and other non-emitting technologies are on their way in.  Get used to it.


Nope! Not in any land occupied by humans


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 6, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC......Billy......what's up with the snow?
> 
> None in sight here in NYC....high 30's - low 40's = lots of rain here the past month. Was colder in November.....ball biting cold  in fact
> 
> What gives?


High amounts of cooling are being force to the equator.. Polar lows are so huge that they are causing cooling to the equator.  This means areas will warm due to the massive incursion of the polar jet stream into the equatorial jet stream.  The collisions are due to massive heat loss at the poles allowing the polar lows to grow. The energy imbalance is growing and it is due to massive atmospheric cooling.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 6, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Hey JC......Billy......what's up with the snow?
> ...



It's all about the WINNING Billy!

I've been in this dopey forum for ten years and every day I come in here, I win!! How SiCk is that?!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 6, 2019)

Inconvenient energy fact: It takes 79 solar workers to produce same amount of electric power as one coal worker - AEI


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 7, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


 For me its not so much about winning as it is informing and creating an informed populace. For far to long the left wing hacks have had an unchallenged point of view supported by pseudo-crap-scienctists who are well paid to produce the propaganda.

Real science is undoing much of their damage but now they are again trying to silence those of us who disprove their means of power collection.

We are currently dealing with a few so called scientists from NOAA who are challenging our findings and we are jointly recreating one series of experiments to prove them wrong. These people are serious about disproving what we found but so far they are batting 0 for 120..  Were almost done recreating the experiment and they have nothing..  Today they were speechless when we looked at the automated tracking and found no warming in 38 sensors after 36 hours. 3 times as long as the original experiment and no warming... The output monitor and the target pad monitored the pass through energy, showing no  power loss during the test. They were unhappy about that bit of information.


----------



## SSDD (Jan 8, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



The best and brightest don't work for the govnerment...never did.  Government operates on the principle of the low bid...if those so called scientists were truly good at what they did, they would be working for the private sector making 2 to 3 times the money..  

And even when the proof that IR does not warm the air becomes incontrovertible...the first thing that will be on their mind is how to cover that fact up.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 8, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


Billy, right on.  I'm here for that same reason.  The MSM has had the talking points for so long, the options have changed and folks like us are actually spreading the accurate information for all to read.  And they fking hate it.  We're like poison Ivy to them.  I love it.  Skooks set this up for the fun we have.  thanks again Skooks!!! BTW, We've had unseasonably warm weather for the first week of January.  I fking love it.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jan 8, 2019)

Sunsettommy said:


> “Extraordinary” bad weather (dense snowfall) for Greece
> 
> Half of Greece is white



More on Greece weather that Abu Afak thinks is funny, I am sure THEY don't think record cold is funny, but then we know that Abu Afak is a low brow warmist moron.

Athens beaches buried in snow as temperatures across Greece hit record lows 

Another RECORD cold event.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jan 8, 2019)

Lets see if Abu thinks this is funny, with all those widespread RECORD cold or snow events ongoing and well documented, got to wonder why those warmist losers thinks it is funny.

Record-breaking snowfalls engulf much of central Europe

This is not a ski resort So says the video of heavy snow in Greece all the way to the Mediterranean.

Mexico – Thousands of crops damaged by snow in Sonora

Heavy snowfall in Turkey

Heavy Snowfall Blankets Kashmir

Iran – Heavy snowfall strands 4,100

Heavy Snow In Central Europe Traps Hundreds

Massive snowfall in the Alps kills seven

Heavy snow strands 2,000 at Hokkaido airport

No global warming in Moscow

There is NOTHING funny about these COLD  weather events that are destroying crops, building and killing people.

Think this is all funny, Abu Afak?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 8, 2019)

Sunsettommy said:


> Lets see if Abu thinks this is funny, with all those widespread RECORD cold or snow events ongoing and well documented, got to wonder why those warmist losers thinks it is funny.
> 
> Record-breaking snowfalls engulf much of central Europe
> 
> ...


The idiots point to a warm arctic and ignore the 40% of the globe setting cold temperature records.  The do not understand that the heat from those latitudes is being released to space via the pole and the thinner atmosphere. Once the earth has cooled to the new energy input level is when the polar jets pull back.  That is when the real cold sets in for those above the 40-45th parallel.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 9, 2019)

Just great stuff gents.....no wonder climate crusaders dabble in here for a post or two but then flee to those threads nobody cares about. I get it....even the most radical k00ks recognize when their shit is getting decimated! I think when these alarmist bozos see this thread always floating around the top of the page, you can hear the heads exploding in the distance.

When I pop in here and see some of the stuff you guys post up, I crack up. Its phenomenal....just these devastating nut sack assaults to the nutters. 

Hysterical......


----------



## abu afak (Jan 9, 2019)

warm winter - Google Search

About 58,000,000 results (0.24 seconds)

*Search Results*



*The consequences of a warm winter*
WQAD.com-Jan 7, 2019
To say that the beginning of the 2018-2019 winter season has been warm is an understatement. Looking at the data, we've spent nearly most ...





*Warm Winter Weather Could Mean More Money For Central Iowa Trail*
whotv.com-14 hours ago
WAUKEE, Iowa -- For Patrick O'Bryan, a mild winter in Iowa means hitting the Raccoon River Valley Trail much earlier than usual. "A perfect ...


View attachment 239175
*Warm winter run*
Times Reporter-8 hours ago
Hide caption. Morgan Foltz of Dover enjoys the weather during her run on the Towpath Trail Tuesday afternoon near Zoar. Despite being winter ...


View attachment 239176
*They're here and they smell: Unseasonably warm winter weather ...*
Milwaukee Journal Sentinel-Jan 8, 2019
With the recent unseasonably warm temperatures, it's likely many stink bugs are awakening from their winter slumber. And that means stink ...


View attachment 239178
*Is the Minnesota winter broken? Climatologists say not yet*
City Pages-Jan 8, 2019
Is this muggy, foggy, snowless weather the infamous Minnesota winter? ... another phenomenon you can also blame for our warm winter woes ...


View attachment 239180
*Winter weather update: Warm air likely to turn Saturday snow into sleet ...*
Asheville Citizen-Times-2 hours ago
ASHEVILLE — The chances of a snowy Saturday are dwindling thanks to a "warmnose" that forecasters say is likely to turn any precipitation ...


View attachment 239181
*Warm winter weather having an impact on Toledo Metroparks programs*
13abc Action News-Jan 7, 2019
"I used to do a lot of cross country skiing, and in the winter months, I used to love it. I used to go to Oak Openings and Secor. Anytime they had a ...

`


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 9, 2019)

abu afak said:


> warm winter - Google Search
> 
> About 58,000,000 results (0.24 seconds)
> 
> ...



Lol.....its a tick warmer in like 4 states!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 9, 2019)

I love this forum!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 9, 2019)

abu afak said:


> warm winter - Google Search
> 
> About 58,000,000 results (0.24 seconds)
> 
> ...


Too Funny..

An Idiot who has no clue how the earths climate systems work is putting up information he has no clue as to what it means...


----------



## jc456 (Jan 10, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > warm winter - Google Search
> ...


watch out you'll get  smiley face.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 10, 2019)

Hey JC.....break out the nut sack warmers my friend. Colder than a witches tit here tonight. Wind makes it all the more of a ball bust. No real outlook for the white stuff yet?

Billy....what's up....no snow here since November?!!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 10, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC.....break out the nut sack warmers my friend. Colder than a witches tit here tonight. Wind makes it all the more of a ball bust. No real outlook for the white stuff yet?
> 
> Billy....what's up....no snow here since November?!!!


Pattern is shifting... All I have been getting is well below average temps due to polar low position.  It is now beginning to move, slowly but moving.. As this MODOKI cools the whole hemisphere will now shift.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 11, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Hey JC.....break out the nut sack warmers my friend. Colder than a witches tit here tonight. Wind makes it all the more of a ball bust. No real outlook for the white stuff yet?
> ...



How about for the northeast Billy.....you seeing more snow in coming weeks?


----------



## jc456 (Jan 11, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC.....break out the nut sack warmers my friend. Colder than a witches tit here tonight. Wind makes it all the more of a ball bust. No real outlook for the white stuff yet?
> 
> Billy....what's up....no snow here since November?!!!


Skooks,  prediction is three inches by this weekend with seven inches central and southern Illinois.  Wind chills here have been single digits and temperature below normal.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 11, 2019)

Gents.....some k00k started a Warming Ocean thread in CURRENT EVENTS.

It's a hoot!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 11, 2019)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Hey JC.....break out the nut sack warmers my friend. Colder than a witches tit here tonight. Wind makes it all the more of a ball bust. No real outlook for the white stuff yet?
> ...



Shit JC....my Mustang hates snow. It's my dd.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 12, 2019)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Hey JC.....break out the nut sack warmers my friend. Colder than a witches tit here tonight. Wind makes it all the more of a ball bust. No real outlook for the white stuff yet?
> ...


You beat me to it....LOL...

Yep Snow is coming for skooks...

And say goodbye to MODOKI (low El Niño) it will be gone by next week...





Everything at depth and on the surface is going very cold...  Major shift in weather is coming...






NO heat left to drive MODOKI.... say goodbye...


----------



## Crick (Jan 12, 2019)

And will it never come back?  Are el Ninos a thing of the past?

El Niño is expected to form and continue through the Northern Hemisphere winter 2018-19 (~90% chance) and through spring (~60% chance).*

NOAA ENSO Prediction Center

https://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/produ...ng/lanina/enso_evolution-status-fcsts-web.pdf


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 12, 2019)

Crick said:


> And will it never come back?  Are el Ninos a thing of the past?
> 
> El Niño is expected to form and continue through the Northern Hemisphere winter 2018-19 (~90% chance) and through spring (~60% chance).*
> 
> ...


They need warm water to "come back"...  Guess whats not there to make it "come back"?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 12, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> Gents.....some k00k started a Warming Ocean thread in CURRENT EVENTS.
> 
> It's a hoot!


"the ocean temperature in 2018 exceeds that in 2017 by “a comfortable margin”. But in fact, it is warmer by only 8 zettajoules … which is less than the claimed 2018 error. So no, that is not a “comfortable margin”. It’s well within even their unbelievably small claimed error, which they say is ± 9 zettajoule for 2018."

Margin of Error.....  LOL

And in zettajouels to boot.... So small that the temp difference is in the thousandths of a degree...

F-ing hilarious claims they can not support...  When you used thermometers and buckets that give +/- 1 deg F MOE

Bullshit meter is pegged!

A Small Margin Of Error


----------



## Crick (Jan 12, 2019)

It's just that I do not recall anyone ever suggesting that global warming would turn ENSO into an annual event.






*2019 January Quick Look*
*Published: January 10, 2019*
A monthly summary of the status of El Niño, La Niña, and the Southern Oscillation, or *ENSO*, based on the NINO3.4 index (120-170W, 5S-5N)

_Use the navigation menu on the right to navigate to the different forecast sections_

El Niño-level SSTs continued to be observed in the December average, and the subsurface waters continued to be warmer than average. However, most atmospheric variables continued to show ENSO-neutral patterns. The official CPC/IRI outlook calls for a 82% chance of El Niño prevailing during Jan-Mar, and 66% during Mar-May. An El Niño watch is in effect. The most recent forecasts of statistical and dynamical models collectively show continuing weak El Niño-level SSTs through late spring.

This is from Columbia's IRI for Climate and Society at IRI – International Research Institute for Climate and Society | 2019 January Quick Look.  You've already seen the very similar forecast from NOAA.  Neither seem to agree with you.  But, I guess you'd know better, wouldn't you.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 12, 2019)

Hey JC.....is this storm south of you guys? Looks like NYC is gonna get a break as it will pass 50 miles to our south!

More global warming for the middle of the country.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 12, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC.....is this storm south of you guys? Looks like NYC is gonna get a break as it will pass 50 miles to our south!
> 
> More global warming for the middle of the country.


You got something about shoveling snow?  LOL...  Just for that I hope it runs you over..  You probably need the moisture anyway...


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 12, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Hey JC.....is this storm south of you guys? Looks like NYC is gonna get a break as it will pass 50 miles to our south!
> ...



Nah....get my son to do it these days. He's 6' 1" and goes 240....big boy. Like a road grader with the snow.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 12, 2019)

So far four inches of snow, still snowing


----------



## jc456 (Jan 12, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC.....is this storm south of you guys? Looks like NYC is gonna get a break as it will pass 50 miles to our south!
> 
> More global warming for the middle of the country.


Four inches so far


----------



## Crick (Jan 12, 2019)

Oh... the opportunities we pass by.

I understand that shoveling snow produces more heart attacks than almost any other activity.  Be careful out there.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 12, 2019)

Crick said:


> Oh... the opportunities we pass by.
> 
> I understand that shoveling snow produces more heart attacks than almost any other activity.  Be careful out there.


We use snow blowers


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jan 13, 2019)

Numerous reports of RECORD snowfall continues...……, where are you super molecule man?

Another foot of snow in Japan

Up to a foot of snow for parts of the U.S. this weekend

Syrian Refugee Camp in Lebanon Buried in Snow and Ice – Relief organization chairman blames ‘climate change’ photo of buried camp

Athens covered in white – Video

Record snowfall in Israel

Red Alert – Snow chaos across Europe

Seals stranded in Canadian town by too much ice

Below zero in Kuwait – And rain in the desert

Turkey – Snow thickness reaches 2 meters bring life to a standstill

In some parts of Austria the snow is so high that cable cars are engulfed by it

The kind of snow that will collapse a roof

Austria – Heaviest snowfall in a century brings chaos to ski resorts


----------



## Crick (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 14, 2019)

Crick said:


>


I love it when you post up Karl Et AL garbage that has been aberrantly adjusted.  It shows just how desperate the alarmists are. When it is removed its barely a 0.4 deg C rise... Karalized data... Took Lessons from Mann... Even white noise entered into the program shows a rise..


----------



## Crick (Jan 14, 2019)

Show us a reputable source that shows Karl's work to be "aberrantly adjusted... garbage".

PS, I suggest you look up the difference between white noise and pink noise.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 14, 2019)

Crick said:


> Show us a reputable source that shows Karl's work to be "aberrantly adjusted... garbage".
> 
> PS, I suggest you look up the difference between white noise and pink noise.


you won't accept any link that he posts up.  it's who you are.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 14, 2019)

Crick said:


> Show us a reputable source that shows Karl's work to be "aberrantly adjusted... garbage".
> 
> PS, I suggest you look up the difference between white noise and pink noise.


Climate change whistleblower alleges NOAA manipulated data to hide global warming ‘pause’

"In an article on the Climate Etc. blog, John Bates, who retired last year as principal scientist of the National Climatic Data Center, accused the lead author of the 2015 NOAA “pausebuster” report of trying to “discredit” the hiatus through “flagrant manipulation of scientific integrity guidelines and scientific publication standards.”

In addition, Mr. Bates told the Daily [U.K.] Mail that the report’s author, former NOAA National Centers for Environmental Information director Thomas Karl, did so by “insisting on decisions and scientific choices that maximized warming and minimized documentation.”"


----------



## Crick (Jan 14, 2019)

HAHAHAHAHahaaaaaaaa

Okay.  Where is the published study refuting Karl's paper?


----------



## jc456 (Jan 14, 2019)

QUOTE="Crick, post: 21603641, member: 48966"]HAHAHAHAHahaaaaaaaa

Okay.  Where is the published study refuting Karl's paper?[/QUOTE]

folks you just can't make this up!!!


----------



## Crick (Jan 14, 2019)

You and yours seem to make it up all the time.

What published study refutes Karl?  You've had over three years time.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 14, 2019)

Crick said:


> You and yours seem to make it up all the time.
> 
> What published study refutes Karl?  You've had over three years time.


dude, I told you you would never accept any material presented.  and wallah, there you were right on fking queue.


----------



## Crick (Jan 14, 2019)

I repeat, what published study refutes Karl?  Angry comments from Mr Bates do not carry a great deal of weight.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 14, 2019)

Crick said:


> I repeat, what published study refutes Karl?  Angry comments from Mr Bates do not carry a great deal of weight.


badda bing more denial.  The dude worked with him.  but why the fk do you care. as I already pointed out, you won't believe any material presented.


----------



## Crick (Jan 14, 2019)

Then there is no point in you and I talking anymore.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 14, 2019)

Crick said:


> HAHAHAHAHahaaaaaaaa
> 
> Okay.  Where is the published study refuting Karl's paper?


Which one.. There are no less than FIVE you moron..


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 15, 2019)

Hey JC....Billy......looks like a walloping snowstorm slamming the country this weekend!

More bad news for the AGW k00ks


----------



## jc456 (Jan 15, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC....Billy......looks like a walloping snowstorm slamming the country this weekend!
> 
> More bad news for the AGW k00ks


yes siree,  they are monitoring our weather calling Saturday the day of a big storm.  Oh goodie.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 15, 2019)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Hey JC....Billy......looks like a walloping snowstorm slamming the country this weekend!
> ...



And Sunday, ball busting cold deep into the south. The Pats/Chefs game its gonna be brutal and half the country will be watching......another nut sack kick for the AGW crusaders.


----------



## Crick (Jan 15, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> Crick said:
> 
> 
> > HAHAHAHAHahaaaaaaaa
> ...



Then what might be the reason you've provided no links?


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 16, 2019)

Millions of Years Ago, the Poles Moved — And It Could Have Triggered an Ice Age - D-brief

Earth’s magnetic field is acting up and geologists don’t know why

LOL.....gee.......and we thought it was only CO2

IDK....I always felt st00pid being one of the sheeple.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 16, 2019)

Hey JC.....here in NYC we are looking at single digit temps on Monday following massive snow up north. That should really amp up the calls in to state representatives to do something about global warming!!

Meanwhile, Crick is talking about "Karls Paper" 

These AGW oddballs........they get caught up in all the minutia.....when you are young and get picked last for the team every time and stand by the dance floor when you are 17 with your thumb up your ass, that's what happens!! They are out there!!


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jan 16, 2019)

The last time I posted significant Winter WEATHER events that defies the IPCC prediction/projection about Snowfall, Crick post a climate related temperature chart..... 

Monster storm blankets half of U.S.

It is freaking snowing in California at low elevations

Major snowstorm in Asheville

Iran – Snow and blizzard in 14 provinces

Biblical floods coming to Europe

German hotel walloped by huge avalanche

Syrian Refugee Camp in Lebanon Buried in Snow and Ice — Refugee Director Blames Global Warming – Video

Sierra blizzard warning – Up to 5 ft of snow

No indication of decreasing cold and snow in Northern Hemisphere...…., the IPCC is still wrong.


----------



## Crick (Jan 16, 2019)

I posted global temperatures to illustrate the fact that regional winter cold does NOT indicate the planet has stopped warming

Like this







and this


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jan 16, 2019)

You still don't get it, since I wasn't talking about global warming at all, it was about the evidence that winter cold and snowy events are not going away, despite the IPCC claims to the contrary.

Here are my two sentences in the post YOU completely ignored:

"The last time I posted significant Winter WEATHER events that defies the IPCC prediction/projection about Snowfall, Crick post a climate related temperature chart..... "

and,

"No indication of decreasing cold and snow in Northern Hemisphere...…., the IPCC is still wrong."

You going to continue to avoid the point I am making here?


----------



## Crick (Jan 16, 2019)

The point you are making is completely irrelevant.  No one has ever claimed that winters were a thing of the past.  The world is continuing to warm from increased levels of GHGs.  THAT is the point under discussion.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jan 16, 2019)

Crick said:


> The point you are making is completely irrelevant.  No one has ever claimed that winters were a thing of the past.  The world is continuing to warm from increased levels of GHGs.  THAT is the point under discussion.



You are the epitome of stupidity since* I wasn't even answering you in the first place.* all I did was make an observation (which you haven't addressed) that despite the IPCC saying there would be LESS snow, there has been more snow instead. 

My point is apparently relevant, because you are running away from it at full speed! 

You tried a terrible strawman attempt here:

"No one has ever claimed that winters were a thing of the past"


----------



## Crick (Jan 16, 2019)

Globally, the world is getting warmer.  That means, on average, winters are becoming less severe.  Your observations are irrelevant.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 17, 2019)

Crick said:


> I posted global temperatures to illustrate the fact that regional winter cold does NOT indicate the planet has stopped warming
> 
> Like this
> 
> ...



Ahhhhhh s0n....but the research overwhelmingly shows that peoples perception of the climate is based upon regional weather. You should look it up sometime....its exactly why your side is losing in epic fashion. You may scoff at that fact but tough shit in you.....that's the reality and why nobody cares about the 1.5C.

The itty bitty shifts in the temperature dont impress the public. But you go right on puffing out your chest about how much you know compared to them. We're all real proud of ya!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 17, 2019)

Crick said:


> Globally, the world is getting warmer.  That means, on average, winters are becoming less severe.  Your observations are irrelevant.



s0n.....have you ever lifted a paint brush in your life? To paint rooms, halls, ceilings? Maybe you hang around for hours to watch the paint dry. Nobody else does.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 17, 2019)

Crick said:


> The point you are making is completely irrelevant.  No one has ever claimed that winters were a thing of the past.  The world is continuing to warm from increased levels of GHGs.  THAT is the point under discussion.


well the question is whether or not the IPCC made the comment about snow and cold in the northern hemisphere.  yes or no.  Cause then there is a point.  you acting ignorant doesn't change that fact.  you act like you are the governing body and if you don't agree, then it didn't happen.  sorry pal, you aren't that person.  nice try though.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 17, 2019)

Crick said:


> Globally, the world is getting warmer.  That means, on average, winters are becoming less severe.  Your observations are irrelevant.


where?

There are only two areas that get winter, so which one is having less severe weather?  and since when is weather climate change?

You truly get your undies in a bunch in here on subject matter that makes you look childish as shit.


----------



## Crick (Jan 17, 2019)

You and others have contended that because areas of the US are undergoing cold weather, the globe is not warming.  That is false.  The world is warming, so, on average, the planet's winters are becoming warmer: milder, less severe.  These are facts.  If YOU would like to stop looking childish, I would suggest you stop attempting to involve yourself in discussions in which you seem to lack the knowledge sufficient to see your reasoning is this heavily flawed.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 17, 2019)

Crick said:


> You and others have contended that because areas of the US are undergoing cold weather, the globe is not warming.  That is false.  The world is warming, so, on average, the planet's winters are becoming warmer: milder, less severe.  These are facts.  If YOU would like to stop looking childish, I would suggest you stop attempting to involve yourself in discussions in which you seem to lack the knowledge sufficient to see your reasoning is this heavily flawed.


no that is not what was being contended.  what was being contended was cold and snow.  and you dodge the subject like your ass is on fire.  nice dance steps fire ass.


----------



## Crick (Jan 17, 2019)

And I quote



Sunsettommy said:


> The last time I posted significant Winter WEATHER events that defies the IPCC prediction/projection about Snowfall, Crick post a climate related temperature chart.....
> 
> Monster storm blankets half of U.S.
> 
> ...


----------



## Crick (Jan 17, 2019)

Crick said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Crick said:
> ...




Still waiting for links to five studies refuting Karl et al


----------



## jc456 (Jan 17, 2019)

Crick said:


> Crick said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


I already gave you one.  the guy that worked with him.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 17, 2019)

Crick said:


> And I quote
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude, too funny.  you really are stupid.


----------



## Crick (Jan 17, 2019)

Dude, too funny, you really do lie.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 17, 2019)

Crick said:


> Dude, too funny, you really do lie.


no, I don't lie.  I bring in fact. something you should try.  are you saying the guy lied and he wasn't part of that team as he stated?  then that would be on him right?


----------



## Crick (Jan 17, 2019)

Sunset Tommy and you argued that the cold weather in the US refuted the conclusions of the IPCC.  Now you deny it.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jan 17, 2019)

Crick said:


> Sunset Tommy and you argued that the cold weather in the US refuted the conclusions of the IPCC.  Now you deny it.



You made a typically dishonest comment since I didn't say it that way. From HERE POST 6165 is what I said about the IPCC:

"You are the epitome of stupidity since* I wasn't even answering you in the first place.* all I did was make an observation (which you haven't addressed) that despite the IPCC saying there would be LESS snow, there has been more snow instead. 

_bolding and expanded size mine_

My point is apparently relevant, because you are running away from it at full speed! "

I made a simple observation that the IPCC is wrong about snowfall changes, I  have posted actual quotes from the IPCC on this before for your reading pleasure, you manage to forget it over and over. I showed the increase in Northern Hemisphere for Fall and Winter, you ignored it by posting Spring snow data instead and claim I am cherrypicking.. I did so as I explained before that the undenied decline was not relevant in part because the data started DURING the prolonged Northern Hemisphere cooling that greatly elevated snowfall back in the 1960's and 1970's. I asked you repeatedly to explain WHY it dropped a lot since the 1980's you ignored the question every time.

You are STILL running away from it......

You are getting worse and worse at this, did you fall down the stairs recently?


----------



## Crick (Jan 17, 2019)

I repeat: The world is getting warmer.  Warmer worlds have less snow.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jan 17, 2019)

Crick said:


> I repeat: The world is getting warmer.  Warmer worlds have less snow.



I repeat that the IPCC is wrong about SNOWFALL rates. The snowfall rate in Northern Hemisphere is increasing slightly over all as I have showed you many times.

It is clear you refuse to address this reality. It is clear you ignore official science papers and data showing evidence that Snowfall in the Northern Hemisphere is NOT declining over all.

It is clear you have serious brain problems since I have many times acknowledged TO YOU, that there has been warming since the 1800's. I think you have serious problems with honesty and rationality.


----------



## Crick (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## jc456 (Jan 18, 2019)

Crick said:


> Sunset Tommy and you argued that the cold weather in the US refuted the conclusions of the IPCC.  Now you deny it.


who you talking to? why don't you use the quote feature.  It allows others to see who the fk you're responding to.  stupid ass.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 18, 2019)

Crick said:


> I repeat: The world is getting warmer.  Warmer worlds have less snow.


well no it's not.  but you weren't ever found of facts.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 18, 2019)

Crick said:


> I repeat: The world is getting warmer.  Warmer worlds have less snow.


 

Whatever you say s0n!!! 

*https://www.wsls.com/weather/massive-blizzard-impacting-california-mountains-80-100-inches-of-snow-possible*


----------



## jc456 (Jan 18, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> Crick said:
> 
> 
> > I repeat: The world is getting warmer.  Warmer worlds have less snow.
> ...


less than 12 hours now, we're supposed to get the big snow of 2019, then get a blast of arctic air that will be windchill temps -20F.

Hey Skooks, did I tell you I hate fking cold?


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 18, 2019)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Crick said:
> ...


 
LMAO.......yeah but hold on JC.......wait'll you get to fossil age like me. Cant tolerate the cold for dick. And yes......this Sunday, its not only going to be nut sack warmer cold.......its gonna be ball buster cold. Thank God for NFL football this weekend.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 18, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


LMAO.....not sure if I'm considered fossil age or not, but i'm damn friggin close.  Thank god for football sometimes eh?


----------



## polarbear (Jan 18, 2019)

Crick said:


> I repeat: The world is getting warmer.  Warmer worlds have less snow.


Hahaha that`s what the idiots who scheduled the WEF January meeting in Davos believed.
Take a good look at the warmer world with less snow:




On the eve of the World Economic Forum, the Alpine town of Davos, Switzerland, is buried in snow.CreditCreditGian Ehrenzeller/European Pressphoto Agency






Not just Switzerland, same thing in Austria & Germany. Meanwhile here in Canada we are dealing with -27C daytime "highs" and -35 lows at night.





Not the kind of time and place for an electric car unless you got a death wish.
I know, Iknow "it`s the weather not the climate". But that`s not what they say if it was a weather bomb in the summer. That is "climate" and  supposedly our doing. Funny thing is I remember weather bombs like this one in Germany during the summer of 1968 which has never been surpassed in that region:





That was a severe thunderstorm with several feet of golf ball sized hail piling up....which would have totally destroyed the solar farm in Landsberg they have there now.
Almost at the same date there was a similar storm ripping through eastern Canada. I was in Montreal and almost every car had it`s windows smashed by the hail from the squall of thunderstorms.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 18, 2019)

polarbear said:


> Crick said:
> 
> 
> > I repeat: The world is getting warmer.  Warmer worlds have less snow.
> ...



Lol.....I spit the bit I laughed so hard Polar....the photos.

These mental cases dont even realize they are getting pwn'd on a public forum. It's a social oddball thing....the level if perceived omnipotence: a social filter failure. We've seen it all around us our whole lives.....the people watching the one oddball implode in a social setting due to having zero social awareness skills. The guy who hits on the woman who everybody in the room has seen the rejection cues except the asshole who just crashed and burned in spectacular fashion.

Most people in this forum are here to debate science. For me, its observing the fucked up social dynamics in folks with thought process disorder. That's my field.....34 years....I'm exceptionally good at it.


----------



## polarbear (Jan 18, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > Crick said:
> ...


Thought process disorder !!!! You nailed it exactly. But there is a science behind it, not the kind of science these idiots lay claim to. Its the science of brainwashing using the same confuse and control spiel communists play over and over again.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 18, 2019)

polarbear said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > polarbear said:
> ...



Polar....the use of "science" to brainwash the public has been weaponized. You might find this highly compelling.....this guy connects the dots with precision....

On *THE DICTATORSHIP OF SCIENCE*




Most climate crusaders are deep matrix guys.....veritable zombies.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 19, 2019)

polarbear said:


> Crick said:
> 
> 
> > I repeat: The world is getting warmer.  Warmer worlds have less snow.
> ...


Most here have their blinders on tight as the mountains of evidence disproving their religion continues to build.  They opt for failed modeling, which re-enforces their failed religion rather than facts and hard evidence.  Very soon  their failed religion is going to be blasted with rapid decline in temperatures globally and they will be unable to hide from it.  Some of the Physicists are already looking for a .5 to1.0 deg C drop in the next 10 years.  The oceans have spent their heat and the sun has reduced power in the wavelengths that affect the oceans by about 2.2w/m^2 so the heat is not being replenished. 

Its going to be a very rude awakening I'm afraid.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 19, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > Crick said:
> ...



Great stuff Billy.....been saying for 15 years that history will look back at the early 2000's as the age of hysterical science and fakery.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 19, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


LOL..  Alan hit it on the head..  

And yes, they are brain washed to believe the failed modeling and anything the approved "authorities" say is true. They will parrot it endlessly..


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 19, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



I am in this protected class as well.

Monday and the following week will be -10 deg F with winds at 25-40mph  (I'll let you all figure out wind chill but DAMN! BRrrrrrrr) on top of a foot of new snow or more.....

Got to love this less snow and warming world of which these idiots speak, because those of us who get up and go outside to do our science and gather evidence see things way differently than those idiot molders with their faces glued to their monitors..


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 19, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > polarbear said:
> ...



Indeed....."managed percetions" as Alan would say. No different than what happens in North Korea....people grow up thinking Rocket Man is a God. The climate crusaders see science like a god.....as if there is no chance that special interests are attached. Its zombie breeding by the Reality Manufacturing Co......like the fuckers at college who duped me into being a full fledged Marx guy 40 years ago.( yep, it's TRUE).

These people.....they think the scientists are motivated by wanting to save the planet. Fascinating to me.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 19, 2019)

Six inches today!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 19, 2019)

This is going to leave a mark...

DOD climate report shows no urgent needs for warming mitigation and no emergency scenario that requires mitigation...  Democrats are seething over it because it kills their "oh my god were all gonna die" hyperbole...

Democrats telling us the report wasn't worth anything...

US Taxpayers Paid $329,000 for this Useless DoD Climate Report

Useless only because it can not be used as propaganda in their quest for power..


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 19, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> This is going to leave a mark...
> 
> DOD climate report shows no urgent needs for warming mitigation and no emergency scenario that requires mitigation...  Democrats are seething over it because it kills their "oh my god were all gonna die" hyperbole...
> 
> ...



Great stuff Billy.....but what's up here in NYC???
SnowstormFaIL.....looks like an all rain event after all. Weird.....after so much snow here the last few winters, almost none this year. What gives?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 19, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > This is going to leave a mark...
> ...



The El Niño ridge is breaking down rapidly allowing warmer air mass into the flow.  It wont last long but it allowed things to warm up a bit. Wait for the arctic front to hit later tonight...


----------



## jc456 (Jan 20, 2019)

Billy, Skooks, -9 Windchill 6 is the temp. Nut sack cold


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 20, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Billy, Skooks, -9 Windchill 6 is the temp. Nut sack cold


LOL..

Now Skooks gets to play on ice covered in snow...


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 20, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Billy, Skooks, -9 Windchill 6 is the temp. Nut sack cold



JC.....we're dropping fast soon. At 45 degrees now....going to be 7 degrees later tonight. With wind chill almost 10 below. Ghey.....

Too....all kinds of standing water after 3 inches of rain.....whole state going to be a skating rink in a few hours. Global warmingfAiL


----------



## polarbear (Jan 20, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy, Skooks, -9 Windchill 6 is the temp. Nut sack cold
> ...


Hey tell me do your cars have block heaters ? I am just wondering because a friend of mine bought one in the States and cursed it when he found out (later) that it did not have one. My problem is not the block heater but the kind of crap they use for making electrical extension cords. At ~ -25 and colder they break like a twig instead of bending.


----------



## polarbear (Jan 20, 2019)

How cold is it in Manitoba ? Cold enough to get killed if you stop for a piss:
Pilot, 72, saved from frozen Manitoba lake 52 hours after making pit stop to pee | CBC News
*Pilot, 72, saved from frozen Manitoba lake 52 hours after making pit stop to pee*
*



*

Bednarek, who lives in Steep Rock, Man., took off in his two-seater prop plane from Ashern, Man., 170 kilometres northwest of Winnipeg, on the morning of Jan. 12, destined to meet up with others at a camp about 170 kilometres north on Sisib Lake.
RCMP were notified around 6:45 p.m. on Jan. 13 that he never made it.
Bednarek wanted to land at Sisib Lake but couldn't see the area well enough due to clouds.
"So I looked over to the west four miles and Pickerel Lake was there and the sun was shining there, so I thought, I'll just go over there. I had to go to the bathroom," he said.
He landed, shut off the small craft's engine and did his business. But after adding some fuel and attempting to start the plane again by spinning the propeller, the engine halted.
"It fired once and that was it. I couldn't get 'er going," Bednarek said.
He tried for another 1½ hours to no avail.




Happy Bednarek's plane can be seen from the Hercules aircraft, sitting on Pickerel Lake. (RCMP)


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 20, 2019)

Oy.....Polar....its ball busting cold!

Look at temps.....

http://hp2.wright-weather.com/icons/us_chill.gif

Global warming is sucking


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 21, 2019)

Montreal Winterfest cancelled......extreme cold!!

‘GLOBAL WARMING’ UPDATE: Montreal’s Fête Des Neiges (Winter Snow Festival) Cancelled Due To Extreme Cold!

Top story on *DRUDGE*

**


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 21, 2019)

Gents.....not sure what it's like by you today but its ball busting cold today here in NYC. Went to go out to get my bagel and coffee, took one step outside and said, "Fuck This!!"


----------



## jc456 (Jan 21, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> Gents.....not sure what it's like by you today but its ball busting cold today here in NYC. Went to go out to get my bagel and coffee, took one step outside and said, "Fuck This!!"


4 degrees this morning


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 21, 2019)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Gents.....not sure what it's like by you today but its ball busting cold today here in NYC. Went to go out to get my bagel and coffee, took one step outside and said, "Fuck This!!"
> ...



Holy God JC.....we're in a veritable heat wave by comparison....about 12 degrees right now. 

So when people go out tonight in the Windy City, I'm thinking they wont be worried about Miami going under water any time soon!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 21, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


Its a balmy 5 deg F with winds of 27 knots sustained, gusting to 45 knots...  Got to love living on top of the great divide..


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 21, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Hey Billy....all the folks who called their representatives from Congress today to insist on climate change action....imagine the look on the face of the person taking those messages ( all two of them )


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 21, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


I called today...  

You could hear the desperation when I told them I could verify my stance with observed empirical evidence..  But I am also friends with the good doctor who is my senator. Many of the staffers in DC are very detached from reality in that DC bubble.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 21, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



I could verify my stance simply by displaying my balls which presently are very blue!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 21, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...




TMI


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 21, 2019)

TV Ratings: AFC Championship Game Draws 54 Million Viewers

Hmmmm......wonder why?


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 21, 2019)

BahBah Booey 


Tesla shares plunge after job cuts, as Elon Musk sees a 'very difficult' road ahead


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 21, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> BahBah Booey
> 
> 
> Tesla shares plunge after job cuts, as Elon Musk sees a 'very difficult' road ahead


Another Obama wonder about to collapse.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 21, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > BahBah Booey
> ...



So much WINNING!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 22, 2019)

Oy

Ocasio-Cortez on Millennials: ‘We’re Like the World Is Going to End in 12 Years if We Don’t Address Climate Change’


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 22, 2019)

Newest idea from the climate bozo's.....run on a treadmill to generate electricity!

Run Faster—Your Treadmill Might Be Generating Electricity

Yep


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 22, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> Newest idea from the climate bozo's.....run on a treadmill to generate electricity!
> 
> Run Faster—Your Treadmill Might Be Generating Electricity
> 
> Yep


I guess we just need to place enviro-wackos in a hamster cage with a wheel.. Give'm a water bottle and food...   endless energy ....


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 22, 2019)

Hey Billy....JC.....I think the k00ks fall all over themselves to knock this thread to the bottom of the page here. How ghey....so typical of progressive men with the passive-aggresive girly shit. Never competed at anything in their lives.....


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 23, 2019)

China's coal output hits highest in over 3 years as mines start up | Reuters


----------



## jc456 (Jan 23, 2019)

yo, another stellar driving day here in chitown.  global warming roulette on the roadways with ice and snow. it's been snowing since last evening, still snowing now.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 23, 2019)

jc456 said:


> yo, another stellar driving day here in chitown.  global warming roulette on the roadways with ice and snow. it's been snowing since last evening, still snowing now.


LOL...

A couple of us were discussing the current atmospheric flows and correlating them to ice build up during the last glacial phase.. This seems to be a pattern that is consistent with past glacial phases and massive ice build up.  And it only happens during cooling phases in history.

Just things that make you go... Hmmmmmmm....


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 24, 2019)

Mao et al 2019 Show an Upcoming 1-Deg C + Decline in Global Land Surface Temperatures by the Early 2100s






I'm not the only one who see's the writing on the wall..


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 25, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> View attachment 241893



OMG.....Billy.....that's hysterical. The climate obsessed actually think people see that photo and are moved to open their wallets to do something about runaway warming!


----------



## jc456 (Jan 25, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 241893
> ...


yo Skooks,  when does the Northern hemisphere become part of the Globe?  Just saying, ain't no warming going on here.  -2 this morning.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 25, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 241893
> ...


That picture was just across the border of Michigan.  and its a partial year of snow fall in our current weather pattern...  And you wonder how that region was under a mile of ice?  Not me.. I know how fast it can occur.


----------



## Crick (Jan 25, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > yo, another stellar driving day here in chitown.  global warming roulette on the roadways with ice and snow. it's been snowing since last evening, still snowing now.
> ...




To what do you refer by the phrase "atmospheric flows"?


----------



## jc456 (Jan 25, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 241893
> ...


skooks,  the wife just told me the forecast for next Thursday is -19 temp, not wind chill.  And the Arctic is losing ice.  go fking figure.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 25, 2019)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


People don't understand how paradoxical presentation works.. The warm air being pulled from mid latitudes is warming the arctic due to the flow pattern. The blocking high is caused by the huge temperature difference between altitude and ground level. At 40,000 feet its -105 deg C. at the surface it is about -10 deg C.  This locks the high in place and the lows circle it pulling up heat.  This is why the arctic is warming and the mid latitudes are cooling massively.






IF you look at the ice deposit locations from the last glacial cycle the areas that were under miles of ice are the same ones being pounded today.  The cooling has begun...


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 25, 2019)

Global Energy Balances … Except When It Doesn’t

Got to love it.... Willis does it again...  Eviscerates the climate modeling community with basic modeling theroy's. Shows failures...


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 25, 2019)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



JC....take a gander at the polar vortex heading youd way next week! We're gonna need alot more than nut sack warmers. Gonna be needing to hook our balls up to a car battery tender. Wind chills by you gonna reach 30 below. Awesome stuff.....

We wont be hearing much from the climate goofballs next week!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 25, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


The great lakes will be at or near 100% ice lock by the end of next week..  Be safe out there..At those temps exposed skin will freeze in seconds...






the low is massive and its damn cold...


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 25, 2019)

Note the blue/green colors in that low. Those are temperatures which are at or below -40 Deg C at 10,000 feet.


----------



## Crick (Jan 25, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> Global Energy Balances … Except When It Doesn’t
> 
> Got to love it.... Willis does it again...  Eviscerates the climate modeling community with basic modeling theroy's. Shows failures...




I don't want to be a nitpicker, but this appears to be an actual misapprehension on your part as you've made it numerous times now.  There is no word "theroy" in the English language.  You appear to intend "theory".  

Let's practice that:  *T - H - E - O - R - Y*


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jan 25, 2019)

Records, Records...., Record cold and or snow keeps coming on and on:

Coldest snowstorm in Montreal in a century

Extreme cold, snow continue across eastern Ontario

Ottawa’s coldest snowstorm in 100 years

134-yr-old snowfall record broken in New York

Snicker...…………….


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 25, 2019)

Crick said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Global Energy Balances … Except When It Doesn’t
> ...


When you have no intelligent response to the facts.... Deflect to grammar and spelling...

Thanks for telling us you have lost the debate...


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 25, 2019)

Sunsettommy said:


> Records, Records...., Record cold and or snow keeps coming on and on:
> 
> Coldest snowstorm in Montreal in a century
> 
> ...


Were going to break thousands of records this next week... Low Temperature records..


----------



## polarbear (Jan 25, 2019)

Crick said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Global Energy Balances … Except When It Doesn’t
> ...


Hahaha. Lets practice basic grammar. "you appear to intend theory". If a German kid would say that in a grade 6 English  exam he would have failed it...and you grew up using English. How TF did you even graduate?


----------



## Geaux4it (Jan 25, 2019)

The little mexican girl in Congress says we have 12 years left on this planet

12 years...... Can't stop time

-Geaux


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 25, 2019)

Geaux4it said:


> The little mexican girl in Congress says we have 12 years left on this planet
> 
> 12 years...... Can't stop time
> 
> -Geaux


There was this idiot named Al Gore who did the same thing about 25 years ago... His prediction came and went...  Were still here and he is still an idiot..  This idiot is no different...  Young and just as stupid..


----------



## Crick (Jan 25, 2019)

Someone else noted this earlier today.  When you've got no science to quote (as you haven't) you can always attack politicians.  Ms Ocasio-Cortez said  "...young people _fear _the Earth will end in 12 years".  It was obvious hyperbole.  But it gave you an in so you can wail about this instead of humiliating yourself trying to sell some absolute bullshit as actual science.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 25, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> Crick said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



*When you have no intelligent response to the facts...*

Still looking for your "magnetic photons" facts?


----------



## Crick (Jan 25, 2019)

Crick said:


> I don't want to be a nitpicker, but this appears to be an actual misapprehension on your part as you've made it numerous times now.  There is no word "theroy" in the English language.  You appear to intend "theory".





polarbear said:


> Hahaha. Lets practice basic grammar. "you appear to intend theory". If a German kid would say that in a grade 6 English  exam he would have failed it...and you grew up using English. How TF did you even graduate?



With very good grades.  You?  Why don't you explain exactly what obvious error you believe I have made?  Why don't you run it through a few grammar checkers and show us what you get.

ps: I wouldn't bother with bullshit like this if it wasn't such an incredibly worthless thread.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 25, 2019)

Green Electricity Grid Collapses During Aussie Heatwave

Stupid is as stupid does....  Epic FAILURE on something that never would have occurred with real reliable energy...  And the law suits for negligent homicide against the political idiots has now begun..  This is an easily planed for event and people are dying due to criminal negligence.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 26, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> Green Electricity Grid Collapses During Aussie Heatwave
> 
> Stupid is as stupid does....  Epic FAILURE on something that never would have occurred with real reliable energy...  And the law suits for negligent homicide against the political idiots has now begun..  This is an easily planed for event and people are dying due to criminal negligence.



Lol.....renewable energy is ghey. At least we know people in this country know it!!


----------



## jc456 (Jan 26, 2019)

—12 this morning in my city around Chitown

The young Vijay jay can come camp out and show us real people that it’s fake. Naw it’s warmer


----------



## Crick (Jan 26, 2019)

Guess what?  When I went looking for discussions re the causes of the power shortages in Australia in the face of this heatwave, I found the following.  I found NO ONE suggesting that the shortfall was due to alternative technology energy supplies.

Reserve generation levels were particularly thin in New South Wales early Thursday, after the* sudden failure of a unit at AGL Energy's aging Liddell coal plant*, the _Australian Financial Review_ reported this week.

Even though air conditioning use has soared in the face of record temperatures, which topped 115º F this week in Adelaide,* the only blackouts so far this Australian summer have been down to prosaic causes such as cable failures*.

Meanwhile, *a major blackout threat that has emerged in Adelaide is fruit bats crashing into power lines* (bats have also been dropping from the trees due to this week's heat, but that doesn't seem to be affecting the electric grid). Overall, said Victoria-based energy consultant Jill Cainey: “The Australian energy system is coping with all this heat, but perhaps creaking a bit at the seams.”

* *Aging coal-fired plants struggle in extreme heat* 

MELBOURNE, Jan 25 (Reuters) - Blistering heat triggered power outages on Australia's strained grid on Friday as demand for air-conditioning soared and *coal-fired generators struggled to meet the surge in consumption*.

AGL Energy's Loy Yang power plant and EnergyAustralia's Yallourn, both in Victoria, were among those with units down

Victoria Energy Minister Lily D'Ambrosio said it was clear Australia's summers were getting longer, hotter and more extreme because of climate change. "We can see that the problem we've got now is that we've got a 20th century system for a 21st century climate," she told reporters at a televised briefing.

In South Australia, where power capacity has been beefed up with diesel generators and gas-fired plants over the past two years following a state-wide blackout, 30,000 homes lost power on Thursday after transformers on local power lines overheated and switched off.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 26, 2019)

jc456 said:


> —12 this morning in my city around Chitown
> 
> The young Vijay jay can come camp out and show us real people that it’s fake. Naw it’s warmer


Tell Skooks to warm up his nut-sack warmers..  He's going to need them for the next 2-3 weeks.  Looking for massive low temp records in the Midwest. Air temp inside the low is -105 deg C at 10,000 feet (-157 deg F).. Ground temps are expected to be very low as this pushes across the Midwest.. -30 Deg C to -55 Deg C (-22 Deg F to -67 Deg F) are possible at ground level..  Were going to be breaking records since the beginning of record keeping.  Areas in Canada have reported -65 deg F as of last night..  Shattering cold temp records!


----------



## Crick (Jan 26, 2019)

This quote from Billy Bob's post #6236 indicates it is -105C at 10,000 ft in the central high pressure over the North Pole.  Yet now he is telling us it is this temperature in the mid-latitude lows.  I am wondering what is driving the enormous energy transfer he claims is taking place if both ends are at the same temperature.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 26, 2019)

Crick said:


> This quote from Billy Bob's post #6236 indicates it is -105C at 10,000 ft in the central high pressure over the North Pole.  Yet now he is telling us it is this temperature in the mid-latitude lows.  I am wondering what is driving the enormous energy transfer he claims is taking place if both ends are at the same temperature.


Incapable of reading?  Obviously...  I even highlighted the low I was talking about.

Even NOAA has gotten the memo...





Crick shows us once again he is an idiot and a dupe...

I even brought out the crayons for you Crick and you failed to understand it  HERE...







You don't understand a damn thing about our atmosphere or how it works but you somehow are the authority on it..  You and that idiot Cosio-Cortez... both about as useful as shit in a toilet..


----------



## Crick (Jan 26, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> *The blocking high is caused by the huge temperature difference between altitude and ground level. At 40,000 feet its -105 deg C. at the surface it is about -10 deg C.  This locks the high in place and the lows circle it pulling up heat.*


Post #6236


----------



## Crick (Jan 26, 2019)

Awful quiet out there...


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 26, 2019)

Crick said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > *The blocking high is caused by the huge temperature difference between altitude and ground level. At 40,000 feet its -105 deg C. at the surface it is about -10 deg C.  This locks the high in place and the lows circle it pulling up heat.*
> ...



Poor Crick... You do realize that I have talked about both the HIGH PRESSURE and the LOW PRESSURE vortacies and you cant tell them apart....   Now that is comical...


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 26, 2019)

Crick said:


> Awful quiet out there...


Your ignorance is stunning...

You need to be alone..


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 26, 2019)

Just for fun I looked up the 6pm MST (0100Z) temps in the arctic...








Most of the Arctic is well below -30 Deg F and the white regions are below -45 Deg F. 

It appears that almost all of the cross warming is now gone and the lows are beginning to reattain dominance of the flows.. The Midwest is going to be damn cold for a week or two...


----------



## Crick (Jan 26, 2019)

So, the absolutely frigid air at the top of the world is responsible for a large portion of the planet's heat being lost to space?  How does that work exactly?

And why were we supposed to be so amazed that the fooking North Pole might be cold as all get out on the 26th of fooking January?


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 26, 2019)

HOLY MOTHER OF GOD!!

Nobody in Turkey caring about global warming......these poor mofu's fubar'd

Twitter


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 26, 2019)

Lol.....historic green energy fAiL......hysterical stuff!!

‘Green energy blues’ in a town that sought to do something about climate change - The Boston Globe


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 26, 2019)

Crick said:


> So, the absolutely frigid air at the top of the world is responsible for a large portion of the planet's heat being lost to space?  How does that work exactly?
> 
> And why were we supposed to be so amazed that the fooking North Pole might be cold as all get out on the 26th of fooking January?


Got to explain convection to a moron.

Heat is pulled to the pole by the cross pull.  The high pressures force the heat high into the atmosphere where it is released as LWIR..  As the air cools rapidly and falls to earth this creates a high intensity low pressure system..  Lather, rinse, repeat....

You really are ignorant of how the earth cools...


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 27, 2019)

Hey JC....man looks like Wednesday out by you gonna suck the big one. Not sure if I read right but might be minus 30....that's just st00pid. Hope you have a battery tender my friend but just be glad you're not driving a Tesla!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 27, 2019)

Interesting.....almost all of Canada's record high temperatures happened many, many decades ago.....

List of extreme temperatures in Canada - Wikipedia

Hmmmmm.......


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 27, 2019)

OOOPPPPPP's

Climate related deaths and disasters at record lows....  But, but, but AGW will kill us all.....

Inverse Hockey-Stick: climate related death risk for an individuals down 99% since 1920


----------



## Crick (Jan 27, 2019)

Gosh, I wonder if that might have anything to do with the advances in the science of medicine (like antibiotics and vaccines) and the invention of air conditioning and central heating?  Maybe improvements in building material and design could have helped.  Advance warning systems for hurricanes and tornadoes have saved a few lives..  Ya think?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 27, 2019)

Crick said:


> Gosh, I wonder if that might have anything to do with the advances in the science of medicine (like antibiotics and vaccines) and the invention of air conditioning and central heating?  Maybe improvements in building material and design could have helped.  Advance warning systems for hurricanes and tornadoes have saved a few lives..  Ya think?


Crick ADMITS evil oil has made advances and adaptations HE WANTS TO TAKE BACK... Priceless..  So Your OK will killing millions for your agenda?.


----------



## Crick (Jan 27, 2019)

Where the fuck did I say anything like that?  Is this how you react when one of your worthless arguments gets shot down?  Considering how often they get shot down, you need to find a better way to react.  That way isn't healthy.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 27, 2019)

LOL



Sunday silliness: AOC is too dumb to even come up with her own disaster scenario


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 27, 2019)

President Trump Witholding Money from Climate Research: “Thats Where it Hurts”

All funds to the UN and the climate lie have been cut....  Bravo!!! 100 billion to spend on the US!!


----------



## Crick (Jan 27, 2019)

In exchange for the $100 trillion it will take to deal with the effects of global warming


----------



## jc456 (Jan 27, 2019)

4 inches yesterday, below zero, supposed monster storm tonight, below zero. WTF, global warmer? Crack your nutsacks


----------



## jc456 (Jan 28, 2019)

six to seven inches on the driveway today, at least the temps went up.  Stopped snowing for the moment.  Expected -15 F temps Wednesday on the back side of this storm.  global warming.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 28, 2019)

jc456 said:


> six to seven inches on the driveway today, at least the temps went up.  Stopped snowing for the moment.  Expected -15 F temps Wednesday on the back side of this storm.  global warming.


That will probably be your daytime high... I am actually surprised its that high..


----------



## Crick (Jan 28, 2019)

Wind chills will be extreme because it is blowing 20-30 knots today and tomorrow.  The actual air temp lows are in the negative teens.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 28, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > six to seven inches on the driveway today, at least the temps went up.  Stopped snowing for the moment.  Expected -15 F temps Wednesday on the back side of this storm.  global warming.
> ...


got close to 32 this morning.  at least clearing the snow wasn't cold.  Funny thing happened Saturday, the wife and I headed out for Bowling Saturday night, and the air pressure in all of my tires dropped almost eight PSI.  Got a low pressure warning for each tire.  First time ever.  The ally is almost 20 miles from the house.  I was a bit concerned.  Luckily the pressure stabilized at 27 PSI and I was able to fill them on Sunday.  some of the things that happen in cold weather.  Tire pressure changes.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 28, 2019)

Crick said:


> Wind chills will be extreme because it is blowing 20-30 knots today and tomorrow.  The actual air temp lows are in the negative teens.


There will be regions tomorrow who's high temp will only be-20 to  -30 deg F..  Your an idiot..


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 28, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


The low over your head was about 920mb. Very low pressure for the earth and well below 1 atmosphere. Between that and the contraction of the molecules at that temp a loss of 8 psi in a tire is pretty close to what I would expect.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 28, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> Crick said:
> 
> 
> > Wind chills will be extreme because it is blowing 20-30 knots today and tomorrow.  The actual air temp lows are in the negative teens.
> ...


there saying temps like '85 Winter.  but climate has changed.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 28, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Crick said:
> ...



These people are having a real hard time with weather pattern shifts. They simply dont understand why they are happening..


----------



## jc456 (Jan 28, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


Oh I agree, the funny thing is that the weather patterns haven't changed since I've been alive.  62 years.  Until this kind of shit doesn't happen any longer, I could then consider the asinine statements by these global warming stupid people.  Until then,  they are just stupid people who don't have a brain.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 28, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Agree..

This pattern is common during cooling cycles. Has been for as long as they have been keeping records.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 28, 2019)

Crick said:


> In exchange for the $100 trillion it will take to deal with the effects of global warming


Prove that your spending of 100 trillion will in any way mitigate warming?


----------



## Crick (Jan 28, 2019)

That's not what that statement says Billy.  Try again.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 28, 2019)

Crick said:


> That's not what that statement says Billy.  Try again.


sure it is.  He just called you out on it.  Why don't you answer him?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 28, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Crick said:
> 
> 
> > That's not what that statement says Billy.  Try again.
> ...


His position is indefensible... No other possibility..


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 28, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



*The low over your head was about 920mb. Very low pressure for the earth and well below 1 atmosphere. *

You think lower pressure outside the tire will reduce the pressure inside the tire? LOL!

*Between that and the contraction of the molecules at that temp a loss of 8 psi in a tire is pretty close to what I would expect.*

You think the individual molecules contract? Have you failed out of all your chemistry and physics classes?
Or did you just give up after you failed the first time? Because.....Damn!

Wuwei 
Crick 
IanC 

Check out Billy's latest bloopers.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 28, 2019)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


So COLD AND BAROMETRIC pressure have no effects?

You really are F-ed in the head...

Let me clear this up for you...





Altitude is the equivalent of 10mb per thousand feet.(FYI this is how an altimeter works)

So the simple change from 1030mb to 930mb will lower the PSI by roughly 6 psi... Then add the contracting due to cold... easily 8-10 psi total loss.

You really are ignorant... Todd.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 28, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



*So COLD AND BAROMETRIC pressure have no effects?*

Where the fuck did I say that? Moron.

Tell me how reducing the pressure outside the tire reduces the pressure inside.

*So the simple change from 1030mb to 930mb will lower the PSI by roughly 6 psi...*

Never put a balloon in a bell jar, eh? 

*Then add the contracting due to cold..*

Tell me more about your "contracting air molecules". DURR.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 28, 2019)

"In the beautiful Midwest, windchill temperatures are reaching minus 60 degrees, the coldest ever recorded. In coming days, expected to get even colder. People can’t last outside even for minutes. What the hell is going on with Global Waming? Please come back fast, we need you!" - President Trump


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 28, 2019)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Wow...  You win..  I wont argue with an idiot..


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 28, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



I know I win, your list of errors is long but distinguished.

Still no source for magnetic photons? DERP!


----------



## IanC (Jan 28, 2019)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...




Hahahahaha, compared to his usual gaffes these ones are so minor that they hardly budge the boob-o-meter.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 29, 2019)

Doctors Demand Total Control of Global Food Distribution to Solve Obesity, Hunger and Climate Change

One more thing that is being blamed on human induced climate change and their answer is...... Give up control of your food, energy, and medical care..  Because only we know what you should eat and how you should live...

The desperation of the left wing bigots is deafening... Now they are not even trying to hide their power grab domination and control of people...


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 29, 2019)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Arguing with idiots...

Todd's list of being wrong is long and he is incapable of cognitive thought..


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 29, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



You said photons were magnetic. That has to be one of the dumbest things I've ever seen posted here.
And that includes years of SSDD's idiocy.

Were you lying when you made that claim?
Or did you actually believe that?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 29, 2019)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Come on Todd.. Is a photon a particle of matter which is made up of protons and neutrons holding a specific charge or is it energy consisting of protons only?  Do these items hold a specific electrical charge or not?

Your move...


All matter has a charge.. thus all matter is subject to gravity (magnetism/electrostasis)


----------



## jc456 (Jan 29, 2019)

Not sure if I heard correctly this morning or not, but Chicago has had 13 days of snow, which either tied or set a record for consecutive days of snow, since the late '70s.  But we won't see snow.  ~40 years, that is climate, and not weather, and no change obviously since the 70's.  Oh and tonight into tomorrow, we will next see records on day time high's lower than 1983 set at -11 F.  Records, in a period of time people are saying climate changed.  I think Chicago isn't part of the globe then, nor any state near us cause our winters are still the same after 40 years at least.  ouch!!! to the loser warmers. WINNING


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 29, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Not sure if I heard correctly this morning or not, but Chicago has had 13 days of snow, which either tied or set a record for consecutive days of snow, since the late '70s.  But we won't see snow.  ~40 years, that is climate, and not weather, and no change obviously since the 70's.  Oh and tonight into tomorrow, we will next see records on day time high's lower than 1983 set at -11 F.  Records, in a period of time people are saying climate changed.  I think Chicago isn't part of the globe then, nor any state near us cause our winters are still the same after 40 years at least.  ouch!!! to the loser warmers. WINNING


That region is smashing 180 year old records for cold and snow...  An it isn't over yet..  Tomorrow  morning I expect to see over 1,200 low temp and daily low/high temp records smashed in a 24 hour period.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 29, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure if I heard correctly this morning or not, but Chicago has had 13 days of snow, which either tied or set a record for consecutive days of snow, since the late '70s.  But we won't see snow.  ~40 years, that is climate, and not weather, and no change obviously since the 70's.  Oh and tonight into tomorrow, we will next see records on day time high's lower than 1983 set at -11 F.  Records, in a period of time people are saying climate changed.  I think Chicago isn't part of the globe then, nor any state near us cause our winters are still the same after 40 years at least.  ouch!!! to the loser warmers. WINNING
> ...


how can that be?  climate changed!!!! funny when real life facts just clobber the bajesus out of nut fks eh?


----------



## jc456 (Jan 29, 2019)

Billy_Bob everyday in this forum, and especially this thread, it's fun stompen on stupid fks that say climate has changed and then these natural occurrences pop up 180 years later.  

skookerasbil thanks for the thread my man.  I do enjoy the thrills of winning in here. to the stupid fks that think they can control mother nature.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 29, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



Come on, Billy. You made a stupid claim, just admit you were wrong.

*Is a photon a particle of matter which is made up of protons and neutrons *

Nope.

*All matter has a charge.. thus all matter is subject to gravity*

Gravity is based on charge? Dude!

Let's deal with one bit of your idiocy at a time.


----------



## Crick (Jan 29, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> All matter has a charge.. thus all matter is subject to gravity (magnetism/electrostasis)



Wow... you're the next Einstein.  

Do you really want to say this?  I guess it doesn't matter considering what you've already said elsewhere, but this is really, really, really stupid.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 29, 2019)

Crick said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > All matter has a charge.. thus all matter is subject to gravity (magnetism/electrostasis)
> ...


cause your credentials give that credibility.  LOL


----------



## munkle (Jan 29, 2019)

If true it only proves how elites can get the stupid masses voting against their own interests 100% of the time.  People love choking on smog, getting cancer, and watching the changing coastlines gobble up their houses.  Just keep attacking anyone who says otherwise as a "nutter" and you'll win.  Who'll pay is the Millenniels and Gen Xers.  The old people had a nice life so fuk everyone else.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 29, 2019)

munkle said:


> If true it only proves how elites can get the stupid masses voting against their own interests 100% of the time.  People love choking on smog, getting cancer, and watching the changing coastlines gobble up their houses.  Just keep attacking anyone who says otherwise as a "nutter" and you'll win.  Who'll pay is the Millenniels and Gen Xers.  The old people had a nice life so fuk everyone else.


skunkle


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 29, 2019)

Crick said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > All matter has a charge.. thus all matter is subject to gravity (magnetism/electrostasis)
> ...



Wow...

You cant refute what I have stated so you stoop to alyinsky style tactics of a fool.. 

You seem to think I care about what you think..  Wrong!  You're a dupe and a fool. All you have are appeals to your failed authorities and their pseudoscience lies.  Logical fallacy is all you got..

Fuck Off Crick.. Your an Idiot...


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 29, 2019)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...





Good luck Todd..  You're going to need it!

Electrostasis: "The condition of matter and particles, where the energy state/bonds within matter are attracted to other matter."  

I believe this is called Gravitational Pull that all masses exhibit. It is also quantified by the type and mass of matter. As the mass increases the pull increases relative to the type of matter.  A collapsed star, or white dwarf has massive electrostasis pull due to its compressed state.. Light is bent by the gravitational pull of these stars and black holes are even of greater strength as they pull all light into them. 

Good luck Todd...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 29, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



*Good luck Todd.. You're going to need it!*

So you won't be providing any back up for your "photons are magnetic" idiocy? Shocking!


----------



## Crick (Jan 29, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> Come on Todd.. Is a photon a particle of matter which is made up of protons and neutrons holding a specific charge or is it energy consisting of protons only?  Do these items hold a specific electrical charge or not?
> 
> Your move...



Do you ask this question seriously?  You believe there is a chance that a photon could be made of protons and neutrons but that if it is not, it is made of protons only?



Billy_Bob said:


> All matter has a charge.. thus all matter is subject to gravity (magnetism/electrostasis)



All matter contains electrons but that does NOT mean all matter has a charge.  Matter that has an imbalance in the numbers of protons and electrons has a charge.  Unless an atom has a charge, magnetic fields will have NO effect on it.  I would not be exaggerating to say you could get this information from most 7th graders.  And what were you thinking the periodic table was going to convey?  Did you think photons were listed there somewhere?  Photons are NOT made of protons or neutrons or any combination thereof.  Electromagnetic radiation propagates as orthogonal electric and magnetic fields.  It's energy exists in indivisible units called quanta.  One photon is one quantum of EM radiation.



Billy_Bob said:


> ]Electrostasis: "The condition of matter and particles, where the energy state/bonds within matter are attracted to other matter."



I'd like to know where you found this statement.  Because my Google search for a definition of "electrostasis" went, in every single instance, to "electrostatic", a non-moving electric charge.  Static charges are attracted to other matter, if and only if it possesses the opposite electric charge.



Billy_Bob said:


> I believe this is called Gravitational Pull that all masses exhibit. It is also quantified by the type and mass of matter. As the mass increases the pull increases relative to the type of matter.  A collapsed star, or white dwarf has massive electrostasis pull due to its compressed state.. Light is bent by the gravitational pull of these stars and black holes are even of greater strength as they pull all light into them.



This is extraordinarily wrong.  You are correct that the gravity affects photons but neither side of that interaction involves electric charge.  This is really basic stuff.  I had no idea you were...


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 29, 2019)

Crick said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Come on Todd.. Is a photon a particle of matter which is made up of protons and neutrons holding a specific charge or is it energy consisting of protons only?  Do these items hold a specific electrical charge or not?
> ...



Your a pathetic piece of shit who would not know science if it bit you in the ass.. So now to see just how pathetic you really are, tell us how a photon, which is a particle and has mass, affects a warmer body than its radiated temperature.

Ill wait for this pathetic lie you will now have to concoct. BE sure and show your work..


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 29, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> Crick said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



*tell us how a photon, which is a particle and has mass,*

How many photons in a gram?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 30, 2019)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Crick said:
> ...



First you answer how matter that is radiating at a colder temperature can warm a warmer mass..


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 30, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



*First you answer how matter that is radiating at a colder temperature can warm a warmer mass.*

According to Stefan-Boltzmann, the warmer object is radiating more than it is absorbing. So it cools.

Now you're free to admit you were talking out of your ass.
Photons have no mass and are not magnetic.

Go on, admit it.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 30, 2019)

Update on CMIP Models and their predictive failures. Outside of 2 standard deviations again...  And the great pause has resumed..


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 30, 2019)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


All you have is shuck and jive..  Nice...  Come on big boy pony up..

All matter has mass.  All matter has an electric charge. All matter is therefore attracted or repelled.  You missed that all matter is energy in a standing wave?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 30, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



You made the stupid claims, prove them.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 30, 2019)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


"According to Stefan-Boltzmann, the warmer object is radiating more than it is absorbing. So it cools."

You refute your own stance...  Now you seem to agree that a mass bombarded with photons, emitted at -80 Deg C, will cool an object?  

I refuse to debate QM with people who have no grasp of the basic concepts.


----------



## IanC (Jan 30, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> I refuse to debate QM with people who have no grasp of the basic concepts


Hahahahaha.......


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 30, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



*You refute your own stance...*

Where? Be specific.

*Now you seem to agree that a mass bombarded with photons, emitted at -80 Deg C, will cool an object?  *

Why would photons ever cool an object?

*I refuse to debate QM with people*

Your moronic, unsupported claims were an attempt at debate? That's funny!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 30, 2019)

IanC said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > I refuse to debate QM with people who have no grasp of the basic concepts
> ...



Where does QM say photons have mass or are magnetic?


----------



## IanC (Jan 30, 2019)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...




BillyBoob is confused by physics. It makes no sense to him. So he makes up shit that he thinks sounds sciency. And after he has repeated it enough times he starts to think it is true.

Light has symptoms of being both a particle and a wave, therefore it is neither.

BillyBoob read an article on QM that discussed the fuzziness of light and matter at the very edge of our understanding, so he jumped to the conclusion that light can be matter.

A stream of photons can be polarized by a strong magnet. Hmmm..... But after further investigation it turns out that the polarization only happens if the magnet is close to the matter of either the light source or detector. Double hmmm....


----------



## SSDD (Jan 30, 2019)

IanC said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > IanC said:
> ...



I provided several sources that discuss just that...the key point is that the "fuzzy edge" of our understanding is much closer to us than you seem to believe...we are infants just beginning to scratch the surface...you are living under the delusion that science knows all.  At this point, we don't even know what we don't know....


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 30, 2019)

IanC said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > IanC said:
> ...



Did you see his post where he said the cold causes "contraction of molecules"?

Maybe he's really a Psych major, interested in reactions to completely moronic statements?
Anyone with any type of science background can't be as stupid as he's acting, right?


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 30, 2019)

JC.....hey man....see any balls rolling around the streets today? Holy fucking shit....gotta figure this is st00pid cold even for you!

If you have any personal observations you've seen.....love to hear them. Try the hot water trick?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 30, 2019)

I am amazed at the number of people here who think their 'science' is the only answer. It was error to think any of you would use reason or go beyond your extremely limited understandings. 

Good luck....  Your going to need it..  You are all setting yourselves up for servitude and global slavery to your master, AGW...  Your God..  Enjoy your choice...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 30, 2019)

Compared to your "science", you're damn right my science is the only answer.
Now run away, silly twat.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 30, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> JC.....hey man....see any balls rolling around the streets today? Holy fucking shit....gotta figure this is st00pid cold even for you!
> 
> If you have any personal observations you've seen.....love to hear them. Try the hot water trick?


grandson did the hot water trick this morning.  funny shit. turns into snow immediately when it hits the air.

High right now is -17F.  record high was -11 from 1983, wind chill is -39F.  I think tonight it's supposed to get down to -29F and -60F windchill. Both records I believe. I believe the record is -27F for the low from 1985, wind chill I don't know at the moment. 

I have two dogs, I won't let them go out for longer than five minutes.  out, do their business and right back in.  My nuts would freeze off.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 30, 2019)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Compared to your "science", you're damn right my science is the only answer.
> Now run away, silly twat.


dude, your science is all fked up.  I laugh at you.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 30, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Compared to your "science", you're damn right my science is the only answer.
> ...


Here is a partial list of records for Minnesota..


----------



## jc456 (Jan 30, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


my wife has a school friend who lives in Bemidji. Knew they were colder.  Also figured most cities in Minnesota would be colder.  Got to get here from there.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 30, 2019)

International Falls smashed its records by 5 deg F..


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 30, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Compared to your "science", you're damn right my science is the only answer.
> ...



Because you're an idiot.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 30, 2019)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


not as big of one as you!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 30, 2019)

Even in the face of historic cooling the Meteorological society headed by CBS and its lead goon are trying to shift the narrative AGAIN...  One more try by changing the terminology and running from the need for empirical evidence or proof......

Climate Change Gets a New Language… Again






Just like every other socialist control plot, when you've been found out, you change the terms to keep people confused. They are now running from empirical evidence and the need to show the science.


----------



## InstantOn (Jan 30, 2019)

Gaia doesn't care what skeptics or believers in climate change believe, but she will respond to what they do.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 30, 2019)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > JC.....hey man....see any balls rolling around the streets today? Holy fucking shit....gotta figure this is st00pid cold even for you!
> ...


Was just looking at the EU model and your slated to hit -34 tonight before wind chill.  You have already smashed the day time high/low temperature record by -5 deg F.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 30, 2019)

InstantOn said:


> Gaia doesn't care what skeptics or believers in climate change believe, but she will respond to what they do.


This is like telling the earth that a flee, on a dog is changing its course..


----------



## jc456 (Jan 30, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


yeah, been tracking the temps forecast. I bet it gets colder than what they're predicting.  gut tells me that.


----------



## westwall (Jan 30, 2019)

InstantOn said:


> Gaia doesn't care what skeptics or believers in climate change believe, but she will respond to what they do.







No she won't.  She laughs at puny man and does what she does regardless of what we do.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 30, 2019)

westwall said:


> InstantOn said:
> 
> 
> > Gaia doesn't care what skeptics or believers in climate change believe, but she will respond to what they do.
> ...


no Al Gore has her beat, fk, he probably invented her.


----------



## polarbear (Jan 30, 2019)

Laughing at the BBC. They tripped all over themselves when reporting the temperatures in the US ( did not even bother with Canada) to fit it into the global warming narrative. With talking heads "it`s the weather, not the climate" and ending it with "it`s unbelievably hot in Australia"...which is of course the climate not the weather.
But I`m willing to bet any amount the BBC did not broadcast in Australia how cold it is in North America and tell them their heat wave is just the weather. In any case how can it be "global" if 1/2 the inhabited land mass of the globe is in the deep freeze?


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jan 30, 2019)

Super Molecule CO2 partial list of failures.....,

Weather agency warns of heavy snowfall across Japan

Record snowfall in Pakistan

Heavy Snowfall in North Algeria

Freezing cold and snow ravage northwestern Tunisia

Record snowfall in Northern Maine

Alligators frozen in place with their snouts above the ice so they can breathe – Video

Winter Storm Watch in Atlanta

Record cold headed for Chicago and Upper Midwest

NWS now says windchill values could reach -56F (-49C)

Snow in Mississippi and Alabama

Chicago bracing for “history-making” cold

Superbowl fans freezing

Heavy snow in North Dakota, Minnesota, Wisconsin

Historic cold for Minnesota through Thursday

Wind chill temps of 55 to 60 BELOW zero in Wisconsin

Very embarrassing......


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 31, 2019)

The Guardian: Green Car Maker Tesla Just Laid Off a Quality Control Department

Time to  revisit my prediction of Telsa lasting a year...  with massive layoffs and killing of the quality control of their products, its going to crash inside 6 months. No one can survive if their product is crap and failing. Current rates of major problems in their products is 1 in 2.  Killing quality control is a dying gasp...


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 31, 2019)

Hey....anybody see the Presidents tweet yesterday?


----------



## jc456 (Jan 31, 2019)

not sure if we broke the -27 record yet, but -24 when I woke up at 6:30am.  Forecast is for six days of snow starting tonight.  too funny, every aspect of global warming is being shot down.  I'm in the middle of it.  Rockford, IL reported -31 this morning.  that is a bit northeast of me by 50 miles.  have a warm day all you AGW believers, I'll stay put in my arctic wonderland.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 31, 2019)

jc456 said:


> not sure if we broke the -27 record yet, but -24 when I woke up at 6:30am.  Forecast is for six days of snow starting tonight.  too funny, every aspect of global warming is being shot down.  I'm in the middle of it.  Rockford, IL reported -31 this morning.  that is a bit northeast of me by 50 miles.  have a warm day all you AGW believers, I'll stay put in my arctic wonderland.


The US-CRN station just outside of the Chicago area registered -29.2 deg F..  I am looking at the unadjusted temp data for the five official HCN sites inside Chicago showing -26.8 deg F as the official low. You at least matched the all time low.  UHI is the reason you may have failed to breach the all time low temp record. It just depends on which site they choose to be the 'official' record. (if I am not mistaken they aggregate the five and average.)


----------



## jc456 (Jan 31, 2019)

Have to say, it's tough to argue CO2 shit when right now, in Chicago under full sunshine, the temp is -11F at 9:46AM.  It's almost like there is no atmosphere.


----------



## polarbear (Jan 31, 2019)

The colder it gets the more hysterical how the BBC reports it. Some of that was to be expected when the BBC announced a couple of months ago that they will no longer "be a platform for climate change deniers"..In other words nothing the so called "climate scientists" are claiming will be questioned by the BBC,
Thus one of the news reports regarding the current cold was concluded with some ass whose name I forgot who "explained" how CO2 is the prime temperature driver. His study "proves" that Christopher Columbus triggered a mini ice age. His arrival infected and killed ~ 40 million natives he said. This in turn caused tree to grow where these people had agricultural fields and the trees consumed enough CO2 causing an ice age. All the while the BBC jerk who interviewed him was nodding in agreement and thanked him for educating the public.
I should have recorded it but did not want to bother uploading this crap, because I am sure it will appear on the internet and get retweeted & mentioned by our local CO2 idiots anyway.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 31, 2019)

polarbear said:


> The colder it gets the more hysterical how the BBC reports it. Some of that was to be expected when the BBC announced a couple of months ago that they will no longer "be a platform for climate change deniers"..In other words nothing the so called "climate scientists" are claiming will be questioned by the BBC,
> Thus one of the news reports regarding the current cold was concluded with some ass whose name I forgot who "explained" how CO2 is the prime temperature driver. His study "proves" that Christopher Columbus triggered a mini ice age. His arrival infected and killed ~ 40 million natives he said. This in turn caused tree to grow where these people had agricultural fields and the trees consumed enough CO2 causing an ice age. All the while the BBC jerk who interviewed him was nodding in agreement and thanked him for educating the public.
> I should have recorded it but did not want to bother uploading this crap, because I am sure it will appear on the internet and get retweeted & mentioned by our local CO2 idiots anyway.


Talk about revisionist history... that is one hell of a whooper that reporter told. Not one fact was true and his "driver of global warming" is a flat out lie backed up by empirical evidence showing it is reactive to other events. It drives nothing!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 31, 2019)

"The *1936 North American cold wave* ranks among the most intense cold waves in the recorded history of North America. The Midwestern United States and the Canadian Prairies were hit the hardest. Only the Southwestern United States and California largely escaped its effects.

February 1936 was the coldest February on record in the contiguous U.S., narrowly eclipsing February 1899.[1] It also was the coldest month ever in Nebraska, North Dakota, and South Dakota.

The meteorological winter (December through February) of 1935/36 was the coldest on record for Iowa,[2] Minnesota,[3] North Dakota,[4] and South Dakota.[5] This winter was much colder than the immediately preceding winters. 1930 through 1934 had very mild winters in the U.S. 1930/31 was warm in the western north central states; 1931/32 in the mid- and south-Atlantic states, the eastern north central states, and the eastern south central states; 1932/33 in New England; and, 1933/34 in the mountain and Pacific states.[6] In the northern plains, the Februaries of 1925, 1926, 1927, 1930, 1931, and 1935 are among the 25 warmest Februaries between 1895 and 2017, although 1929 had the third-coldest February of all-time.[7]"

#PolarVortex2019 smashes records – 84 million people below 0°F


----------



## polarbear (Jan 31, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > The colder it gets the more hysterical how the BBC reports it. Some of that was to be expected when the BBC announced a couple of months ago that they will no longer "be a platform for climate change deniers"..In other words nothing the so called "climate scientists" are claiming will be questioned by the BBC,
> ...


Of course it is a flat out lie, so is almost everything else the BBC has lately. Mostly lies by omission especially when it comes to Trump and everybody + everything related to him and his policy decisions.
The BBC went nuts when Trump poked fun at global warming and had 1/2 a dozen liberal assholes who were "offended" by it and were venting their anger for an entire segment. The only reason I watch the BBC is to amuse myself in a way we Germans call Schadenfreude how Trump gets under the skin of these PC phonies.
How phony are they? You should watch their "travel show". It`s hosted either by a black guy in a wheel chair or a blind guy who stumbles around with a cane interviewing all these "nice people" in the countries Trump black listed.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 31, 2019)

Skooks, Billy, take a look at the weather map and where the only nasty is at tonight. I couldn’t script it


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 2, 2019)

JC.....its 20 here today! A damn heat wave!


----------



## jc456 (Feb 2, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> JC.....its 20 here today! A damn heat wave!


It’s 34 today, 64 degree swing. And they want to say CO2 or the gas in the atmosphere causes more heat. No, pressures cause weather swings everywhere. Too funny


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 2, 2019)

....great stuff gents!


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 3, 2019)

More AGW k00k losing......

Record Cold Forces Rethink on Global Warming


----------



## jc456 (Feb 3, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> More AGW k00k losing......
> 
> Record Cold Forces Rethink on Global Warming


You mean, normal climate remains normal climate


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 3, 2019)

12 straight weeks now......

Yellow vest protests continue in France despite Macron outreach - Independent.ie

Green fantasies are ghey


----------



## jc456 (Feb 3, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> 12 straight weeks now......
> 
> Yellow vest protests continue in France despite Macron outreach - Independent.ie
> 
> Green fantasies are ghey


The English will do the same. So much so, the queen is being moved!


----------



## Sunsettommy (Feb 3, 2019)

Extreme Cold Breaks Records Across Illinois

Temperatures 50 degrees below average

Historic snowfall in Hamilton, Ontario

Thousands of Minnesotans endure coldest night in a generation without power

All-Time Record Lows for Illinois

More than a thousand flights canceled due to severe cold in the USA

Cold records shattered across the Midwest

Some Canadian temps comparable to Siberia

Up to 10 feet of snow for Lake Tahoe area

Historic Record Cold Temperatures Across Northern Illinois

Heavy snow across the UK

CO2 on extended vacation, must be very comfortable in Hawaii this time of year...….


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 3, 2019)

Imagine the level of angst in the AGW crowd every time they come in this forum and see this thread with a million posts and a billion views! Hangs up at the top of the page every day while their alarmist threads fizzle out after a few days....maybe 2 weeks once in a blue moon! Oy


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 5, 2019)

Wonder how many times the President will referrence climate change tonight.


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 5, 2019)

Hmmmm.....nothing in the SOTU speech on climate change!





Because nobody gives a fuck!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 6, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> More AGW k00k losing......
> 
> Record Cold Forces Rethink on Global Warming






lol....

Were just 35 deg F below normal...  Here comes another arctic low for the Midwest... enjoy it!


----------



## Sunsettommy (Feb 6, 2019)

Life-threatening blizzard for California

Chaos in Czech Republic – Heavy snowfall and blackouts

Blizzard warning in Montana

‘Stay at home’ – Swedish emergency services warn public

California clobbered with snow

California – Too much snow forces ski resorts to close

California – Snow possibly as low as sea level in the Bay area

Pakistan Record Snowfall

People suffer a lot more when it is cold and snowy, than when it is hot and dry.


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 7, 2019)

Great stuff gents.....then there is THIS.....

Is It Possible For Solar Energy To Compete With Coal-Fired Electricity In China?

It's a actually good news for the k00ks.....but only if you're a k00k that embraces the long view. The VERY long view. In summary.....coal continues the dominate in China for decades


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 7, 2019)

So guys....when will I be seeing any snow here in NYC?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 7, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> So guys....when will I be seeing any snow here in NYC?


Considering the low stalled over Wyoming and it got down to -32 deg F I'm betting on Sunday or Monday.. IF it stalls over the Midwest we could have a repeat of the last polar low intensifying.. Some of the charts have this thing stalling over the Midwest and going sub-arctic for over a week..


----------



## jc456 (Feb 7, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > More AGW k00k losing......
> ...


Billy, 40 mile an hour gusty winds tonight into tomorrow. Going to post-25 windchill overnight. 3 f temperature .


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 7, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


And if it stalls you'll get -20 to -30 deg temps before wind chill...  We lost power last night when a transformer failed.... Nice to have the wood burner.. Its currently -5 deg F... with winds of 25mph sustained gusting to 35mph...


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 7, 2019)

Official: Germany Could Slow Phase-Out of Coal

Commonsense Germans putting the breaks on the Green Suicide train...


----------



## jc456 (Feb 7, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


They said we will see gusts of 50


----------



## Sunsettommy (Feb 9, 2019)

My area of Tri-Cities Washington has around 10-12" on the ground from snowfall of the last 2 1/2 days, with another FOOT more coming in next two-three days. It is developing to be one of the snowiest February on record.

Here is the latest forecast for the next few days:

NOAA

The average WINTER snowfall is around 10" total...…., gargle.....

My corner of the country,

“Snow apocalypse” headed for Pacific Northwest


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 9, 2019)

Sunsettommy said:


> My area of Tri-Cities Washington has around 10-12" on the ground from snowfall of the last 2 1/2 days, with another FOOT more coming in next two-three days. It is developing to be one of the snowiest February on record.
> 
> Here is the latest forecast for the next few days:
> 
> ...


Right now were catching the pulldown of arctic temps and I for one am looking forward to snow.  It will bring the temps back up to around freezing...


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 9, 2019)

Here is the next polar low the US gets to deal with and its massive!

GOES West - Western U.S. Water Vapor Imagery Loop (Flash) - SSatellite Products and Services Division/Office of Satellite and Product Operations


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 10, 2019)

Keep the good stuff coming guys....I'm laid up in a CCU unit after suffering 2 stinkin heart attacks this week.....ghey. Might need open heart bypass this week....not sure yet.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 10, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> Keep the good stuff coming guys....I'm laid up in a CCU unit after suffering 2 stinkin heart attacks this week.....ghey. Might need open heart bypass this week....not sure yet.


Good luck bubba


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 10, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> Keep the good stuff coming guys....I'm laid up in a CCU unit after suffering 2 stinkin heart attacks this week.....ghey. Might need open heart bypass this week....not sure yet.


I had my run in to the cath-lab in July of last year.  I have CHF that responds to medication..  Hope things go well.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Feb 10, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> Keep the good stuff coming guys....I'm laid up in a CCU unit after suffering 2 stinkin heart attacks this week.....ghey. Might need open heart bypass this week....not sure yet.



Hope you figure it out, get well.


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 10, 2019)

Thanks guys....by tomorrow this time, I'm gonna be filled with about 4,000 stents. Ghey


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 10, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> Thanks guys....by tomorrow this time, I'm gonna be filled with about 4,000 stents. Ghey



Stents emit CO2......you bastard!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 12, 2019)

Now its the alarmist BOM (Australian Bureau of Meteorology) manufacturing data because it doesn't say what they want.... SO they add 23% MORE RISE to the data set... Dr Johnson must be watching their election calendar..  With the left wing wanting carbon taxes and so many easily duped all they need is to up the lies... Their excuses for making the algorithm change to the MODEL was, 'it didn't reflect what they thought it should"..  Now science is no longer subject to observations but to what they think it should say...

Credibility of the ABOM is now ZERO!

Another bureau rewrite warms Australia’s climate history


----------



## jc456 (Feb 12, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> Now its the alarmist BOM (Australian Bureau of Meteorology) manufacturing data because it doesn't say what they want.... SO they add 23% MORE RISE to the data set... Dr Johnson must be watching their election calendar..  With the left wing wanting carbon taxes and so many easily duped all they need is to up the lies... Their excuses for making the algorithm change to the MODEL was, 'it didn't reflect what they thought it should"..  Now science is no longer subject to observations but to what they think it should say...
> 
> Credibility of the ABOM is now ZERO!
> 
> Another bureau rewrite warms Australia’s climate history


Yo Billy,  another weather day here in Chicago.  Slippin and sliding on ice.  Power went out this morning a frozen tree branch took out our power.  out for two hours.  inch of ice on the roads.  travelable, but nasty.  This is like three weeks now.  supposed to get another round by thursday.  oh boi!!!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 12, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Now its the alarmist BOM (Australian Bureau of Meteorology) manufacturing data because it doesn't say what they want.... SO they add 23% MORE RISE to the data set... Dr Johnson must be watching their election calendar..  With the left wing wanting carbon taxes and so many easily duped all they need is to up the lies... Their excuses for making the algorithm change to the MODEL was, 'it didn't reflect what they thought it should"..  Now science is no longer subject to observations but to what they think it should say...
> ...



Looks like you have at least two more lows coming your way before pattern shift. But then again the modeling is split on it going on for another three weeks.. Personally I'm leaning on a continued cold pattern as major pressure shifts have not yet occurred.  We will See...  We actually broke above freezing today. first time in four weeks.. 6-12 Inches projected for tomorrow and Thursday.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 12, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


It would have been a foot of snow had it been snow.  I'm glad with the ice.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Feb 12, 2019)

Numerous failures of CO2 list keeps growing, the awesome super molecule must be very tired of supporting the AGW agenda.

Blizzard shuts down I-90 in central Washington ( Washington’s Governor Jay Inslee declares a state of emergency.)

120 people trapped by snow for 5 days at California ski resort now freed

Seattle – Almost as much snow in one day as it gets in a year

Pakistan – Heavy snowfall breaks 35-year record

Record low temperatures in Japan – Video

Heavy snowfall paralyzes life in parts of India – Video

More than 4 feet of snow in 3 days

Seattle braces for two more rounds of snow in 44 hours

Seattle – Snowiest February in 70 years (Also record cold.)

Seattle – Snowiest month of February on record (And there’s more snow on the way)


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 12, 2019)

Sunsettommy said:


> Numerous failures of CO2 list keeps growing, the awesome super molecule must be very tired of supporting the AGW agenda.
> 
> Blizzard shuts down I-90 in central Washington ( Washington’s Governor Jay Inslee declares a state of emergency.)
> 
> ...


There are three more lows in the succession coming into the pacific north/west.. Its far from over...


----------



## jc456 (Feb 12, 2019)

Sunsettommy said:


> Numerous failures of CO2 list keeps growing, the awesome super molecule must be very tired of supporting the AGW agenda.
> 
> Blizzard shuts down I-90 in central Washington ( Washington’s Governor Jay Inslee declares a state of emergency.)
> 
> ...


Sunsettommy here, see what this dufus said about our weather.  too fking funny. It's from another thread, but it makes sense here after yours.

QUOTE="bob5463, post: 21804584, member: 61414"]





skookerasbil said:


> Because if the planet is indeed cooling, it is fact that colder temps are 20X more deadly than warmer temps.
> 
> In this mornings REALCLEAR.....
> 
> ...



Temperatures are not to be confused with the warming of a planet.
When storm season comes that is where you see the effects on global warming, higher temps cause more water in the atmosphere.
More water in the atmosphere and the storm carries more water to be rained upon earth.[/QUOTE]

Cold is only weather, you have to wait for it to heat up to be global warming.  too fking funny.  dude, bout shit myself.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Feb 12, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Numerous failures of CO2 list keeps growing, the awesome super molecule must be very tired of supporting the AGW agenda.
> ...



Yuck, fortunately the Columbia Basin often becomes a donut hole in South Eastern area of the state,with storms raging all around it as it started to do yesterday, the 3-6" predicted yesterday never happened in my area.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 12, 2019)

Sunsettommy said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...


And mine didn't convert to snow either.  whew!!! Ice, but only slushy ice, it was bearable.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 12, 2019)

Sunsettommy said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...


Looks like you have a small high pressure trying to form up there...   I'm looking for a high to build in over Texas and that region.  If it doesn't in the next few days were in for about three more weeks of this weather pattern.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 12, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


come on spring make an early entry!!!


----------



## bob5463 (Feb 12, 2019)

Believe has littek to do with it. 
Daily temp is not warming not cooling of the planet. 

When Storms carry more water you see evidence not beliefs.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 12, 2019)

bob5463 said:


> Believe has littek to do with it.
> Daily temp is not warming not cooling of the planet.
> 
> When Storms carry more water you see evidence not beliefs.


evidence of what?  H2O


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 12, 2019)

bob5463 said:


> Believe has littek to do with it.
> Daily temp is not warming not cooling of the planet.
> 
> When Storms carry more water you see evidence not beliefs.



LOL

Fortunately for you this isn't happening. Storm intensity is low and has been for about 9 years now..  A cooling world generally has less water vapor in its atmosphere and we are cooling..


----------



## Sunsettommy (Feb 12, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> bob5463 said:
> 
> 
> > Believe has littek to do with it.
> ...



Yeah their ignorance is always weird since storminess was more common and dangerous during the LIA time frame.


----------



## bob5463 (Feb 12, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> ortunately for you this isn't happening. Storm intensity is low and has been for about 9 years now.. A cooling world generally has less water vapor in its atmosphere and we are cooling..



Low? You should tell that take to Puerto Rico. There are more super storms landings every year since 1990 

Global Climate Report - November 2017 | State of the Climate |  National Centers for Environmental Information (NCEI)


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 12, 2019)

bob5463 said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > ortunately for you this isn't happening. Storm intensity is low and has been for about 9 years now.. A cooling world generally has less water vapor in its atmosphere and we are cooling..
> ...


SO your claiming the regional weather trumps the global trend?  LOL.. talk about cherry picking..






We are way low on accumulated storm energy...


----------



## jc456 (Feb 14, 2019)

bob5463 said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > ortunately for you this isn't happening. Storm intensity is low and has been for about 9 years now.. A cooling world generally has less water vapor in its atmosphere and we are cooling..
> ...


https://www.thegwpf.org/content/uploads/2019/01/Homewood-Hurricanes.pdf

"10 Conclusions The IPCC AR5 made the following conclusions about hurricanes: [There is] low confidence that any reported long-term (centennial) increases in tropical cyclone activity are robust, after accounting for past changes in observing capabilities. More recent assessments indicate that it is unlikely that annual numbers of tropical storms, hurricanes and major hurricanes counts have increased over the past 100 years in the North Atlantic basin. Evidence, however, is for a virtually certain increase in the frequency and intensity of the strongest tropical cyclones since the 1970s in that region. 

The evidence produced in this paper strongly supports this conclusion. In addition, the observational record since AR5 was published in 2013 is also consistent with this view. The data does show an increase in both the frequency and intensity of hurricanes in the North Atlantic. However, both observations and research find that there is little evidence of longerterm trends there. This paper refers to several studies which find a direct relationship between hurricane trends since 1970 and the Atlantic Multidecadal Oscillation. 

Changes in the methods of observation, as well as the lack of any observations in many regions in earlier decades, make it difficult to come to any robust conclusions about global trends. It is clear though that actual observations have severely underestimated both the frequency and intensity of hurricanes prior to around 1970 in the North Atlantic, and maybe as late as 1980 for hurricanes in other parts of the world. 

A more reliable longer-term record is available for US landfalling hurricanes, dating back to 1851. NOAA’s Hurricane Research Division has carefully reanalysed all hurricane data between 1851 and 1960 in order to ensure wind speeds and intensity are as accurate as possible. Their database shows that there has been no increase in the number of hurricanes or major hurricanes over the period."


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 14, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Changes in the methods of observation, as well as the lack of any observations in many regions in earlier decades, make it difficult to come to any robust conclusions about global trends. *It is clear though that actual observations have severely underestimated both the frequency and intensity of hurricanes prior to around 1970 in the North Atlantic, and maybe as late as 1980 for hurricanes in other parts of the world.[*/QUOTE]



LOL...

They seem to have forgotten that the facts do not change, only the interpretation of them does. In this case it is obvious that the facts do not support the dire predictions of alarmists..


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 14, 2019)

bob5463 said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > ortunately for you this isn't happening. Storm intensity is low and has been for about 9 years now.. A cooling world generally has less water vapor in its atmosphere and we are cooling..
> ...



Only suckers continually get duped by loose association terms like "more". Doy


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 16, 2019)

Active Pattern Will Bring Chances for More Snow Into Next Week | The Weather Channel





Another prediction  made over 4 weeks ago that was correct...  Enjoy the winter..


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 16, 2019)

bob5463 said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > ortunately for you this isn't happening. Storm intensity is low and has been for about 9 years now.. A cooling world generally has less water vapor in its atmosphere and we are cooling..
> ...



Nothing at that link about Puerto Rico... If a SINGLE place gets 2 hurricanes a year, it's a statistics fluke, not GWarming. Since the LANDFALLING hurricanes in the Atlantic have been down GREATLY in the past 10 years.


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 16, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> bob5463 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



Of course chief.. You're show a hurricane/tropical season that HASN"T STARTED YET.. At least go back a year or more..


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 17, 2019)

flacaltenn said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > bob5463 said:
> ...


LOL

I know!  But last year was below average too..


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 17, 2019)

So much wiNniNG in this thread....the laughter helping me get past these heart attacks gents!!


----------



## bob5463 (Feb 17, 2019)

Hopefully you survived it. 
The next 5 years it'll be harder to deny warming temps, and another 5 years later most deniers are dead. 
5 to 8 degrees higher temps make life not really better.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 17, 2019)

bob5463 said:


> Hopefully you survived it.
> The next 5 years it'll be harder to deny warming temps, and another 5 years later most deniers are dead.
> 5 to 8 degrees higher temps make life not really better.



*The next 5 years it'll be harder to deny warming temps, and another 5 years later most deniers are dead.*

Why will the warmers be spared?

*5 to 8 degrees higher temps make life not really better.*

That'll happen in the next 5-10 years?


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 17, 2019)

bob5463 said:


> Hopefully you survived it.
> The next 5 years it'll be harder to deny warming temps, and another 5 years later most deniers are dead.
> 5 to 8 degrees higher temps make life not really better.



Or maybe it'll 80 degree higher temps?

Hey.....nobody knows. We could also be smack dab in the middle of a damn mini-ice age. That'd be ghey.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 17, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> So much wiNniNG in this thread....the laughter helping me get past these heart attacks gents!!


How you doing?


----------



## jc456 (Feb 17, 2019)

Gents, snowing all day today since after midnight. Glad snow was called off by the warmers


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 17, 2019)

bob5463 said:


> Hopefully you survived it.
> The next 5 years it'll be harder to deny warming temps, and another 5 years later most deniers are dead.
> 5 to 8 degrees higher temps make life not really better.


What, Is you magic CO2 molecule gong to create lots of heat?  

You idiots and your predictions..  How is this supposed to happen?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 17, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Gents, snowing all day today since after midnight. Glad snow was called off by the warmers


A good 75% of the US is 15-20 deg F BELOW average... And it will remain so for about 5 more days or more..


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 17, 2019)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > So much wiNniNG in this thread....the laughter helping me get past these heart attacks gents!!
> ...



Kinda slow brother....no strength at all yet. Orders are to take it slow....maybe get to slow walking this week.

My message to all....I had zero chest pain. I'm a CPR/ First Aid Instructor for 30 years.....we all teach #1 sign of heart attack is chest pain. But not in my case....was sweaty, a little light headed and got up to walk to bathroom and BANG.....no air. Could not breath at all.....nothing. Had to sit immediately.....legs like jello. I figured, "Fuck me....having a damn MI!". Wasnt short of breath....no breath. First time in my life I was scared.....including years ago when my brother and I were jumped by a motorcycle gang....15 on 2. Got beat near to death but never got scared.....I was scared brothers. Funniest thing.....my massive MI came while I was on the table in the cath lab getting stents put in the next day! BP dropped to near flatline....full occlusion of the right coronary artery.....right the fuck in front of my cardiologist. He roto-rootered me right there on the table. If I had been virtually anywhere else that morning, I'd have disappeared from the USMB....almost certainly. The climate k00ks would have been thrilled!

So now have 5 f'ing balloons in my arteries. 50/50 I will need open heart bypass down the line.

Message to you guys is.....if you are getting fucked up waaaaay beyond normal under only light physical activity, get checked out. I had a couple of minor loss of breath events since Christmas....only a second or so.....and I shrugged it off to being out of shape. Cardiologist said those were signs a heart attack was imminent. Quit smoking a year ago after 40 years.....caught up to me but my diet which used to be awesome went to shit 18 years ago when kids came along. So if you are over 50, go routinely for a physical.....dont be a dick like me.

And hey listen .......if something ever happens to me and it's lights out please make sure this thread keeps delivering bumpy cucumbers on a daily basis please.....counting on you guys. Fuck these facist fucks


----------



## jc456 (Feb 17, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


God bless my friend!  I feel close to your issue I’m under doctors orders. Two arteries, aspirin brother aspirin


----------



## jc456 (Feb 17, 2019)

by the way, still snowing


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 17, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


Your wish is my command...

As some one living with Congestive Heart Failure and an enlarged heart I know your battles.. I have lost almost 80 pounds since July of last year..

Keeping you in my prayers...!


----------



## SSDD (Feb 18, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



Thanks for the words...have noticed that I am getting a bit winded easier than I did, even in the recent past...will take your advice and go get checked out.  Will let you know how it goes.  Take it easy and get better...best thoughts are with you.


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 18, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Dang man....well good for you losing all that weight! Keep it up!

Seems a few of us are battling stuff as we are getting older. Idk about you guys but swallowing all this has been tough....it wears on you. Drains your spirit....like how the fuck am I making it 10 more years to retirement??But in a weird way, sorta good to know I'm not alone in the battle here!!

Meanwhile guys....we still have not had snow here in NY all winter. Never seen this before......very odd. Doesnt look like any in the forecast either....going up to 50 by weeks end!


----------



## SSDD (Feb 19, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



10 years is an eye blink...over before you know it.  Once you get to be a one digit midget...time changes from a river to a rapids.


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 19, 2019)

100-plus inches of snow so far put Buffalo 27 inches above normal


----------



## jc456 (Feb 19, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> 100-plus inches of snow so far put Buffalo 27 inches above normal


I'm also tired of shoveling snow.  It's supposed to snow another 1 to 3 tonight.  fk I hate cold and snow.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 19, 2019)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > 100-plus inches of snow so far put Buffalo 27 inches above normal
> ...


I have had just one day above freezing in 6 weeks. The polar low over the western US looks to remain in place for at least one more week and could stay for up to three. We've been setting all time cold records daily for weeks. My high temp yesterday was just 12 deg F.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 19, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


I feel your pain.  They didn't call your area the frozen tundra for nothing.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 19, 2019)

Cold outbreaks are not caused by global warming

This article and science to back it up should drive alarmists nuts..


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 21, 2019)

Very, very rare......

Winter weather isn't just battering the eastern US. It's even snowing in Las Vegas

Second time this week


----------



## jc456 (Feb 21, 2019)

sKooks and Billy,  today was the least icy ride into work I've had in three weeks.  I only drove over five areas of ice.  But hey yay for Global Warming!!!! yay!!!!!!

With the outlook rain and snow over the weekend, then snow on Tuesday and Wednesday again.  YAY!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 21, 2019)

jc456 said:


> sKooks and Billy,  today was the least icy ride into work I've had in three weeks.  I only drove over five areas of ice.  But hey yay for Global Warming!!!! yay!!!!!!
> 
> With the outlook rain and snow over the weekend, then snow on Tuesday and Wednesday again.  YAY!!!



Yeah man...saw on WeatherChannel midwest to get bombed again through Tuesday!!


----------



## jc456 (Feb 21, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > sKooks and Billy,  today was the least icy ride into work I've had in three weeks.  I only drove over five areas of ice.  But hey yay for Global Warming!!!! yay!!!!!!
> ...


this is the most snow days I can remember.  I caveat that at what I can remember.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Feb 21, 2019)

In Mid February!

Seattle – The snow keeps on coming

Snow and ice from Wisconsin to Maine

Vancouver – 3 times usual February snowfall in 3 days

Record snowfall for Minneapolis-Saint Paul

Blizzard Kills Thousands of Dairy Cows – Video (Idaho and Washington areas)

Heavy snowfall across many parts of Greece

21 cold records broken in B.C.

Hawaii snowfall at lowest ever in elevation – Video

Moscow – Strongest snowstorm in 140 years

Seattle Snowfall Ahead of Denver This Season

Oregon city sets snowfall record snowfall for entire month

Hawaii – Such snowfall not seen since 1952 – Video

February 2019 Setting Records for Snowfall

Jackson WY Breaks February Snowfall Record

Many record lows in Siberia

California – Snow too deep to plow 

CO2 is world weary molecule trying hard to uphold the AGW scam, but now rests, content in the memory of being able to fool millions of climate suckers for a few decades.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Feb 21, 2019)

Sorry CO2, have to show what a big failure you are.....

Seattle – Coldest February in 30 years

Another single-day record for snowfall across southern Wisconsin

Second snowfall in Las Vegas this month

1 to 3 feet of snow expected to hit Arizona

Heavy snows to hit San Diego County, CA

Record February snowfall in the Twin Cities – Video

Temperatures in the west running 10-20 degrees below average

Huge winter storm targets 39 states

Dam! You must be close to retirement now, Mr CO2


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 21, 2019)

Yuk....yuk......

Media Hysteria: Climate Change 'Heat Records' Are a Huge Data Manipulation


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 21, 2019)

So much winning gents....sooooooooo much winning!


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 21, 2019)

The whole CO2 thing is so ghey....unbelievable to me how many people have been suckered. Borderline intelligence people can see past this.....


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 23, 2019)

A top story over at DRUDGE right now......

Flagstaff, Arizona, sets all-time snow record as major snowstorm buries southwestern US - AccuWeather.com


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 24, 2019)

HOLY MOTHER OF GOD

‘It eats everything’ – the new breed of wildfire that’s impossible to predict

What will these frauds come up with next?

Funny that the science has refused to look at the selective fire dynamic we saw last year in California. Fires that destroyed structures but left some structures in the immediate fire zone perfectly intact. 100% unscathed....trees and all and 30 feet to one side or another....ash. Where is the science on that? It's nowhere because it's all rigged.


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 24, 2019)

I notice in here.....nobody on the wildfire hysteria stuff care to comment on these magical fires that pick on their own what to turn to ash and what to keep perfectly intact.


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 25, 2019)

Welp.....these bozo scientists never learn.....

Scientists fear end to Mankind not 'decades away' but ‘much sooner’

They just double down on the hysterical stuff despite being ignored by the public time after time. Its fascinating to me!


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 25, 2019)

Lol.....these weenie lefties fall all over themselves knocking this thread down the page JC!! Bunch of fags.....

How the global warming in The Windy City today?


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 25, 2019)

Bloomberg - Are you a robot?

*$93,000,000,000,000.00* for the Green New Deal

Oh well.....that lasted what? 2 weeks?


----------



## jc456 (Feb 25, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> Lol.....these weenie lefties fall all over themselves knocking this thread down the page JC!! Bunch of fags.....
> 
> How the global warming in The Windy City today?


woke up to 4 degrees this morning, wind chill was -20.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 25, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
> 
> *$93,000,000,000,000.00* for the Green New Deal
> 
> Oh well.....that lasted what? 2 weeks?


so AOC was asked where she's gonna get 38 trillion after she's scrubbed everyone out.  ba, ba,ba,ba,ba,ba,ba,ba,ba,ba,ba, hilarious.  CNN at that.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Feb 25, 2019)

Any day now expect CO2 boogeyman to throw in the towel, too hard to fight all that cold and snow when there are only a few drone CO2 molecules around to do the dirty work.

Snowiest February on record in Minnesota and Wisconsin 

Snow in Los Angeles??

Record February snowfall in Mankato, MN

Flagstaff – Almost 3 ft of snow in 24 hrs sets new record

Blizzard Warning for Southwest Kansas

Rare snowfall in Malibu CA

Heavy Snowfall in Las Vegas – Video

National Guard Rescues Motorists Stranded by Blizzard

Saskatchewan – Coldest February in 80 years  Daily highs –_ highs!_ – have remained below –20 C (-4 F) for 9 days in Regina and 10 days in Saskatoon so far this month, while temperatures overnight have remained in the minus 30s or even minus 40s C (-40 F),

Phoenix shatters 122 year-cold record

Records and more record cold and snow.... I can't stand it.... bah!


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 26, 2019)

Sunsettommy said:


> Any day now expect CO2 boogeyman to throw in the towel, too hard to fight all that cold and snow when there are only a few drone CO2 molecules around to do the dirty work.
> 
> Snowiest February on record in Minnesota and Wisconsin
> 
> ...




Holy crap Tommy......and Im hearing there is yet another polar vortex moving south as we speak. Damn global warming!


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 26, 2019)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
> ...




JC......AOC is a blessing for folks on the right!! I almost am thinking she is a plant from the conservative side. Think about it!


----------



## jc456 (Feb 26, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Any day now expect CO2 boogeyman to throw in the towel, too hard to fight all that cold and snow when there are only a few drone CO2 molecules around to do the dirty work.
> ...


maybe the arctic is moving


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 26, 2019)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...



The shift in the polar axis is very real and moving towards Siberia at a breathtaking rate. Of course, completely ignored by the AGW crowd.....fAiL JC!!!

Cold as shit bu me tonight....high teens but wind howling so cold as a witches tit.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 26, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



*The shift in the polar axis is very real and moving towards Siberia at a breathtaking rate.*

You are mistaken.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 27, 2019)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Todd showing his ignorance once again.

Tell me why all northern hemisphere runways have had to be renamed over the last 10 years.  Its due to polar pole shift


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 27, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



What are you babbling about now?


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 27, 2019)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...




s0n....you need to get up to speed on this!

Here ya go......

Polar express: magnetic north pole speeds towards Russia


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 27, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



Up to speed?

You said, "The shift in the polar axis"

The magnetic north pole isn't the same as the "polar axis", is it?


----------



## jc456 (Feb 27, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


This Sunday they are calling for 1 degree over night here.  badda boom March 2.  20 degrees below normal.


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 27, 2019)

Recently in NATIONAL GEOGRAPHIC.....

Climate Change First Became News 30 Years Ago. Why Haven’t We Fixed It?

But the AGW crowd does own all the colorful billboards I guess!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 27, 2019)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Oh Gawd.....

Dude.....you're like the spell check feature on a cell phone!

'True polar wander' may have caused ice age: Scientists use Hawaiian hot spot to study movement of Earth's poles


----------



## jc456 (Feb 27, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...










Todd watches how to be clever and annoying videos so he can use what he learned here.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 27, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



Yeah, because confusing the Earth's axis with the magnetic North Pole is like a misspelling. Dude.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 27, 2019)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 27, 2019)

Hey JC....nut sack warmer temps continue tonight here! So sick of it....so is everybody here who is salivating for some global warming.


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 27, 2019)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Sorry we all cant be as smart as you s0n.....what can I say?

Have you ever heard of a wet handshake guy?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 27, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



You don't help our cause by posting stupid errors.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 1, 2019)

Hey JC.....now you can even add Los Angeles to the list of cities that global warming has forgotten about...……..

*https://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-cold-february-20190228-story.html*


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 1, 2019)

CHARLIE SHEEN - WINNING


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 1, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


Sad that we have idiots here that are too ignorant to even look at very basic concepts.

(this is for the idiot Todd)--https://science.howstuffworks.com/environmental/earth/geophysics/question782.htm

And I'm looking at receiving over a foot of snow where I am in the next two days...


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 1, 2019)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


You are a fucking idiot...
You Can Thank the Planet's Shifty Magnetic Poles for Airports Renaming Runways


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 1, 2019)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


You really are an ignorant fool.. Axial spin changes with the movement of magnetic center. Only a fool thinks that the map point stating its north is real....


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 1, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



This is for the fucktard, billy, magnetic north pole movement is not axis movement.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 1, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



*Axial spin changes with the movement of magnetic center. *

Magnetic center? You making stuff up again? LOL!

Feel free to post backup for "Axial spin changes with the movement of magnetic center"

Or run away, again, idiot.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 1, 2019)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...




s0n.....nobody cares about minutia shit!!. Last time I checked, this is an* ENVIRONMENT *forum not a college science lab. I mean c'mon now...……...but knock yourself out I guess!


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 1, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...




Kinda what I thought......whatever the case, the axis has been fucked up lately and the north pole is wandering...……. like a lot! Whats hysterical is, the climate bozo's say its being caused by climate change and not the other way around!! Almost as silly as the bozo's blaming the Japanese tsunami a few years ago on climate change! These well developed imaginations are ghey.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 1, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


As the magnetic north changes so does the angle of incidence of the earth. Milankovitch cycles are known contributors to glaciation.

We have passed the 26.3 degree angle of inclination with the pole shift where glaciation occurs. It is now simply a matter of one volcano causing the trigger. People have no idea how close to a glacial cycle we are.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 1, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



*whatever the case, the axis has been fucked up lately*

That's funny.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 1, 2019)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



Thanks.....I thought so!


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 1, 2019)

Hey JC.....that polar vortex drop into the Windy City yet?

We've had snow here in NYC the past two nights but only an inch or so. Weird....first time in my life, no snowstorms all winter.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 1, 2019)

TSI.... going to the basement...






Going below the 2008 solar minimum low... Already... And we haven't bottomed out yet..  This is going to set cooling records in the coming year. TSI is down 2W/m^2 overall and in the 0.2-1.4um band its now down over 12.3%, the region that inputs energy into our oceans.

Amid the dimmest Sun since 1978 – a month without sunspots


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 1, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> TSI.... going to the basement...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My fault. I turned on my gigantic magnet.
It's repelling some of the magnetic solar photons.
Sorry.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 1, 2019)

Fake science on the rise....like blaming insect depopulation on global warming.....

In today's REALCLEAR....

Lying with science: a guide to myth debunking | The Spectator


GHEY


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 2, 2019)

Hey JC....finally a bonafide snowstorm here in NYC today! Bigger storm tomorrow night. Of course, the bozos called for a dusting last night. Obviously, the forecasting still blows!


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 2, 2019)

Good try s0ns.......ghey!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 2, 2019)

The US CRN shows the pause in great detail and that it has resumed...

Even the boys over at NOAA are scrambling to explain away the most accurate sensing system in the worlds disproving of AGW and total disconnect from CO2..

I love it when real science eliminates a left wing fantasy...


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 2, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> View attachment 248410
> 
> The US CRN shows the pause in great detail and that it has resumed...
> 
> ...



They were even using nut sack warmers in LA throughout February this year! I'm still laughing.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 3, 2019)

Hey JC.....NYC getting hit with 6-8 inches of global warming tonight!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 3, 2019)

Heavy snow here right now! My Coyote staying in the gheyrage tomorrow!


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 3, 2019)

Metro


*Gas-guzzling car rides expose AOC’s hypocrisy amid Green New Deal pledge*
By Isabel Vincent and Melissa Klein

March 2, 2019 | 7:32pm




https://nypost.com/2019/03/02/gas-g...se-aocs-hypocrisy-amid-green-new-deal-pledge/


----------



## jc456 (Mar 3, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC....nut sack warmer temps continue tonight here! So sick of it....so is everybody here who is salivating for some global warming.


I just looked, 8 degrees of warm here tonight


----------



## jc456 (Mar 3, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC.....that polar vortex drop into the Windy City yet?
> 
> We've had snow here in NYC the past two nights but only an inch or so. Weird....first time in my life, no snowstorms all winter.


Tonight


----------



## jc456 (Mar 3, 2019)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > TSI.... going to the basement...
> ...


Shame on you


----------



## jc456 (Mar 4, 2019)

-3 this morning folks -22 windchill


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 4, 2019)

jc456 said:


> -3 this morning folks -22 windchill


They were reporting snow flurries on the gulf coast this morning.. Over 120 years since that happened...


----------



## SSDD (Mar 4, 2019)

bob5463 said:


> Hopefully you survived it.
> The next 5 years it'll be harder to deny warming temps, and another 5 years later most deniers are dead.
> 5 to 8 degrees higher temps make life not really better.



Amazing that there actually people who believe such tripe...maybe you are unaware that the climate sensitivity to CO2 keeps getting reduced by climate science...it is trending towards zero where it belongs...5 to 8 degrees.....what a laugh...I doubt that even wackos like old rocks, crick, and mammoth believe that.....


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 4, 2019)

SSDD said:


> bob5463 said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully you survived it.
> ...


Th idiots at the last COP24 are screaming at the top of their lungs this tripe without evidence to support their contentions. The modeling they are using is fatally flawed and exaggerated the warming by 10X.  The socialist UN control mongers are losing the battle in Germany and many other countries today and they are pissed. Their control game is falling apart..


----------



## jc456 (Mar 4, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> SSDD said:
> 
> 
> > bob5463 said:
> ...


I thought science was based on data.  and for climate, wouldn't that be historical data?  like what is the ratio CO2 vs heat for the last 100 years?  like what is the temperature exchanges with the added CO2?  I think crusaderfrank's been asking that question for forever in here.  Haven't seen a response yet. 

CrusaderFrank just making sure you haven't seen an answer yet.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 4, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > SSDD said:
> ...



The climate crusader bozos never respond to direct ?'s from us! Ever. A bunch of weenie fakes like almost all progressives I know. Too much estrogen. Ghey.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 4, 2019)

Even nut sack warmers will be of not help in Minnesota tonight........after record snows in February btw............

Record Snowfall In February Precedes Record Low Temperatures In March


Holy fuck!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 5, 2019)

Hey JC....not sure about Chicago but today in NYC its ball busting cold....heading to mid-March.

Years ago, I used to be looking at putting on my summer tires mid-late March. Now we are having to wait until well into April or close to May. Mexico Racing Leagues hating these long-ass winters that see bitter cold well into April....even early May at night. St00pid......f'ing global warming is ghey.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Mar 5, 2019)

CO2 failing on the job, due to old age, should enjoy retirement in peace.

Roofs collapsing in Quebec  “So much snow in the province of Quebec that the roofs of buildings are collapsing,” writes reader Pierre Demers. “Some have between 4 and 6 feet (1.2 to 1.83 m) of snow on them.”

Amtrak train stuck in snow since Sunday night  Running out of food – 183 passengers on board – Record-setting snowfall

Biggest February snowstorm in 118 years hammers Central Oregon  A one-day snow total of 12.5 inches set a new record in Bend as the highest February total since the agency started tracking it in 1901. 

Los Angeles – Coldest February in 60 Years

Record snowfall in Idaho for entire month  Three times average monthly snowfall.

Record Snowfall in Montana  All-time daily snowfall record for _any_ day of _any_ year.

Record cold 20 to 30 degrees below normal – They call it a “cold snap”

Montana – Top 5 coldest and top 5 snowiest Februaries on record  Perhaps it’s a dubious accomplishment, but most cities in Montana just endured one of the top 5 coldest Februaries: 

Coldest in 146 years in Minneapolis-Saint Paul  The forecast high today in the Twin Cities is 1 F. The previous record high for the date of 6 F was set in 1883.

Dangerously cold wind chills for South Dakota and Wyoming  55 below zero wind chills – blowing snow – early March!
Frostbite on exposed skin in as little as 5 minutes.

The IPCC reports for years keeps telling us that t*here would be more Rain/Freezing rain and LESS snow over time*, yet it is the very opposite instead.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 5, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC....not sure about Chicago but today in NYC its ball busting cold....heading to mid-March.
> 
> Years ago, I used to be looking at putting on my summer tires mid-late March. Now we are having to wait until well into April or close to May. Mexico Racing Leagues hating these long-ass winters that see bitter cold well into April....even early May at night. St00pid......f'ing global warming is ghey.


it was 8 degrees this morning -9 windchill.  snow flurries.  In 2011 it was 80 degrees and I was working on my newly purchased summer home.  Yep in 2011.  That has been the only year since I have owned the place with temps to work and play in in March.  since that year, we have had to wait until mid april, May to open it up.  I have no evidence whatsoever of global warming.  I heard on the news that the disaster field in AL after the tornado yesterday is below freezing and they can't go in and hunt for bodies.  Alabama!!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 5, 2019)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Hey JC....not sure about Chicago but today in NYC its ball busting cold....heading to mid-March.
> ...


I just had to pay the water company for deicing of my main water line into my home.  Frost line is now at 5.2 feet after 6 day at -10 to -30 deg below Zero.. This hasn't happened since the 1930's and usually in January, not mid march.  I shudder to think what is about to happen as we are just now entering solar minimum...


----------



## jc456 (Mar 5, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


Wow, I haven't heard of that before.  Remember to leave your faucets dripping.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 5, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


They hooked up a DC welder to the line at low amperage and let it warm up. took about 30 min to deice it.  left the faucets dripping in all rooms to keep the water from freezing in the lines.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 6, 2019)

Sunsettommy said:


> CO2 failing on the job, due to old age, should enjoy retirement in peace.
> 
> Roofs collapsing in Quebec  “So much snow in the province of Quebec that the roofs of buildings are collapsing,” writes reader Pierre Demers. “Some have between 4 and 6 feet (1.2 to 1.83 m) of snow on them.”
> 
> ...



Holy crap Tommy.....and I'm complaining here in NY!??


----------



## jc456 (Mar 6, 2019)

Skooks,   we're supposed to be near 30 today, only 12 degrees below normal.  20 degrees warmer than Monday.  Everyone here I've talked to are TIRED of fking COLD!!!!!  And everyone I've talked to asks, WHERE IS THE GLOBAL WARMING!!!!

Too funny.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 7, 2019)

Blue balls still prevailing here gents! When the fuck will it end?

Seriously....any chance I will be able to put my summer tires on next month?


----------



## jc456 (Mar 7, 2019)

13 degrees when I woke up this morning.  windchill still below zero.  hahahahahaha,  blue balls indeed.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 7, 2019)

jc456 said:


> 13 degrees when I woke up this morning.  windchill still below zero.  hahahahahaha,  blue balls indeed.




Hey JC.....check this out........top story on DRUDGE right now man!!

New All-time Record Low   Temperature in Illinois


YIKES...........damn global warming!


----------



## jc456 (Mar 7, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > 13 degrees when I woke up this morning.  windchill still below zero.  hahahahahaha,  blue balls indeed.
> ...


one thing you can count on from global warming is that it will get cold.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 8, 2019)

ClimateGate continues – the Mann Hockeystick University of Arizona emails are now public

WoHooo   Mann has been forced to release public information...


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 8, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> ClimateGate continues – the Mann Hockeystick University of Arizona emails are now public
> 
> WoHooo   Mann has been forced to release public information...



Dang....more bad news for the AGW climate k00ks.

Man....the losing never ends for these people. Must be like being New York Jets fans! Imagine year after year after year of getting routinely kicked in the nut sack?Oy.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 11, 2019)

Dang gents......coming up soon to 300,000 "views" for this thread!!


----------



## jc456 (Mar 11, 2019)

27 degrees this morning,  still fking cold as freezers in my land.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 11, 2019)

jc456 said:


> 27 degrees this morning,  still fking cold as freezers in my land.



Would love to poll the people of Chicago on all these warmer temperatures they are having!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 11, 2019)

jc456 said:


> 27 degrees this morning,  still fking cold as freezers in my land.


Sunday was our fist day above freezing in over 14 weeks...  The northern hemisphere broke so many cold records that Ive yet to quantify how many.

The lack of snow depth is what froze so many water lines at 4.5 feet in depth when the frost line reached 5.2 feet in depth. Our water company has recommended that our water line depth be placed at 6 feet in a letter I received this week where they cited the 1930's and frost line depth in the past..

Lots of work to do this summer and some of it we weren't expecting to have to do.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 11, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > 27 degrees this morning,  still fking cold as freezers in my land.
> ...


so what depth is the main city lines?


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 11, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > 27 degrees this morning,  still fking cold as freezers in my land.
> ...




Billy....is it me or have there not been many, many cold records smashed in the northern hemisphere over the last several winters?

I love how the k00ks always say we are cherry picking as if these record cold temperatures don't count......only their temperatures count where it is warmer by 0.4 degrees!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 11, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


City water is 8-10 feet and the sewer is 14-18 feet...

The city engineer stated they never thought we would return to those levels of cold again...  They got it dead wrong.. They have been digging up service lines for over a week replacing burst pipes..


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 11, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Wyoming, Montana, Idaho.. Just those three states have broken over 1,200 all time cold records in the last 45 days..


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 11, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...




Yeah but those don't count!! They are not where it is "warmer" like in Pakistan


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 11, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


The Global Average Temp hasn't changed and is still within Natural Variation norms... The alarmists are really upset that an El Niño didn't form up and maintain.  What little warmth the oceans could muster allowed us to break even.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 11, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


All I know kid is that you, skooks and I have continued to be beaten down by cold.  when warm was the new norm, except when it isn't.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 11, 2019)

The climate k00ks are always wailing about the forest disappearing............

Yuk.....yuk...........
*Global Tree Cover Has Expanded More Than 7 Percent Since 1982*
*Satellite data finds that gains temperate and boreal forests offset reductions in tropical forests.*
Ronald Bailey|Sep. 4, 2018 1:00 pm


Global Tree Cover Has Expanded More Than 7 Percent Since 1982


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 11, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...




Who needs temperature readings anyway? Global warming could easily be measured by just looking at my All Weather Floor Mats on the drivers side of my car. Spent a bundle on them just 3 months ago........already seeing serious deterioration due to all the salt.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 11, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


well shit, good thing they were all weather.  who said salt was weather anyway?


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 12, 2019)

JC....I meant Weathertech.....f'ing things were expensive!

Oh....almost forgot a DRUDGE top story this morning.....

Montana just endured one of the nation's most exceptional cold spells on record


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 12, 2019)

Skeptical Science Software

This is funny shit......an app for the left designed to shut down debate on climate change. What a surprise!


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 13, 2019)

Public Service Announcement for the climate obsessed >>

Smog tips: what to do when there's a pollution warning


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 13, 2019)

As this monster moves east its going to continue to cause problems...

link


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 14, 2019)

Gents.....a must read article...

Why Renewables Can’t Save the Planet - Quillette

Never realized until reading this how truly hopeless it is for the climate k00ks!


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 14, 2019)

Another bad day for the AGW k00ks.............

*1,000+ drivers stranded in Colorado as blizzard paralyzes...*

*NATIONAL GUARD CALLED IN...*

_*Central US blasted with 100-mph winds...*_

*HISTORIC STORM...*


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 15, 2019)

California is drought-free for the first time in nearly a decade


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 15, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> California is drought-free for the first time in nearly a decade



TRUMP!!!


----------



## Crick (Mar 15, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> View attachment 250100
> 
> As this monster moves east its going to continue to cause problems...
> 
> link


Enjoy.

Our neighbors in Green Bay tell us they've had flood warnings and the neighborhood down the road a mile or so has actually had evacuation orders.  Quite the mess.  This from warming up after heavy snows.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 15, 2019)

Crick said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 250100
> ...



Yep....happens at the end of every winter up these since before people got there!


----------



## Crick (Mar 15, 2019)

Evacuation orders... for the wildlife?

; - )


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 16, 2019)

LOL...………

*Students around world hold 'climate change' walkout... 

Make love, not CO2... *


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 16, 2019)

Crick said:


> Evacuation orders... for the wildlife?
> 
> ; - )




Well when you get record levels of snowfall, you end up with record flooding. You see.......the snow has to melt. That's the way its always worked s0n!!

Thanks for proving a point skeptics make all the time!


----------



## Crick (Mar 16, 2019)

You missed the point Ass.  You stated that it [evacuation orders in re flooding] had happened since before there were people there. So I asked if someone had issued evacuation orders for the wildlife.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 16, 2019)

Crick said:


> You missed the point Ass.  You stated that it [evacuation orders in re flooding] had happened since before there were people there. So I asked if someone had issued evacuation orders for the wildlife.



Lol....pissed again s0n.....
....because I made you look st00pid. Again!


----------



## Crick (Mar 16, 2019)

You are very good at making one particular individual look stupid.  Perhaps that's not surprising as it is someone whom you likely know better than absolutely anyone.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 17, 2019)

Crick said:


> You are very good at making one particular individual look stupid.  Perhaps that's not surprising as it is someone whom you likely know better than absolutely anyone.



Actually, I routinely humiliate every AGW guy who happens to wander in here. Most are the duped zombie type that never stray from the comfort of the conformity matrix. The rest are bs peddlers that know they are selling snake oil with profound levels of fakery.

Either way....my role in here is to illustrate how utterly hopeless their cause is for the curious trying to obtain a barometer on the reality of the debate. Daily lay-up practice for me with plenty of laughs!


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 17, 2019)

Hey JC....so got to detail the Coyote yesterday with the intention of hitting the big local car meet at the ocean this morning and to do some walking as I come back from my near death experience. Not going....ball biting cold with wind this morning....fucking ghey.


----------



## Crick (Mar 17, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> Crick said:
> 
> 
> > You are very good at making one particular individual look stupid.  Perhaps that's not surprising as it is someone whom you likely know better than absolutely anyone.
> ...



Like I said, you are very good at making one particular person look as dumb as a rock.  Very good indeed.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 17, 2019)

Well all I know is......climate skeptics started a thread six years ago that is at or near the top of the forum page every single day! That'd be this thread btw...……..

Threads started to the AGW crusaders fall into the memory hole after a week or two...….maybe!!

So who's not winning?

Not the dummies!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 17, 2019)

Today in *REALCLEARPOLITICS*...........more sobering news if one is a Tesla fan!!

*https://www.forbes.com/sites/chuckjones/2019/03/13/tesla-beware-of-a-dead-cat-bounce/#332997c6e635*


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 17, 2019)

Yep.....like I always say...…..the green contingent never cares about costs and ESPECIALLY, costs slammed on you and I to go green!!

Suing oil companies over climate change will only hurt taxpayers ~  Lake Superior News

These dreamers serve to promote one thing and one thing only...…..slam your ass with another bumpy cucumber!


----------



## Crick (Mar 17, 2019)

If the suit succeeds, it will hurt oil companies a great deal more.

And, hey, if you'd like to help TAXpayers, how about if we stop giving oil companies billions in subsidies they don't need.  And if you worry that will raise the cost of oil, good.  And to offset it, we could just give that money directly to the taxpayers.  Or we could use it to help pay for universal education or universal healthcare.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 17, 2019)

Crick said:


> If the suit succeeds, it will hurt oil companies a great deal more.
> 
> And, hey, if you'd like to help TAXpayers, how about if we stop giving oil companies billions in subsidies they don't need.  And if you worry that will raise the cost of oil, good.  And to offset it, we could just give that money directly to the taxpayers.  Or we could use it to help pay for universal education or universal healthcare.



You fucking dummy.....almost invariably, the climate change suits LOSE in court >>

Why Do Climate Lawsuits Keep Losing in Court?

s0n.....we are beginning to this you enjoy self-injurious behavior! It's actually more common than people think!

What Causes Learned Helplessness?


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 17, 2019)

By the way....when climate suits are lost, guess who foots the bill?

Yep.....we do in taxes!

Frivolous climate change lawsuits could leave cities in ruin

More fodder.....costs never matter to the modern progressive!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 17, 2019)

Crick said:


> If the suit succeeds, it will hurt oil companies a great deal more.
> 
> And, hey, if you'd like to help TAXpayers, how about if we stop giving oil companies billions in subsidies they don't need.  And if you worry that will raise the cost of oil, good.  And to offset it, we could just give that money directly to the taxpayers.  Or we could use it to help pay for universal education or universal healthcare.



*And, hey, if you'd like to help TAXpayers, how about if we stop giving oil companies billions in subsidies they don't need.  *

They don't get subsidies, they pay billions in taxes. Ridiculous claim.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 17, 2019)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Crick said:
> 
> 
> > If the suit succeeds, it will hurt oil companies a great deal more.
> ...



I'm worried about the guy....while he was always one to engage in fakery like his sidekick Old Rocks, at least you felt he was somewhat planted.

Now?

We see whoppers daily....and really off the reservation ones at that! People who are in long term seclusion situations for protracted periods of time can lose touch with reality which could be the case here. They've done studies on NAVY guys who float around on ships for weeks on end. Leads to depression and we know this guy is ocd.....the ocd/depression link is scientific fact.


----------



## Crick (Mar 17, 2019)

*Energy subsidies - Wikipedia*

According to the CBO, energy related tax preferences for fossil fuel production by US oil companies totaled $4.6 billion in 2016


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 17, 2019)

Crick said:


> *Energy subsidies - Wikipedia*
> 
> According to the CBO, energy related tax preferences for fossil fuel production by US oil companies totaled $4.6 billion in 2016



I went to the source of that article.

The largest one they list, $1.8 billion, is "Expensing of exploration and development costs for oil and natural gas"

Page 8...….

https://www.cbo.gov/system/files/115th-congress-2017-2018/reports/52521-energytestimony.pdf

Do you think writing off a typical business expense is a subsidy?


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 17, 2019)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Crick said:
> 
> 
> > *Energy subsidies - Wikipedia*
> ...



Hes good with science stuff....outside of that, you'd think he lives under a rock for 50 years. Its fascinating how much stuff flies right past him if it isnt science stuff.


----------



## Crick (Mar 17, 2019)

I think the authors of that article know the topic a fuck of a lot better than you do.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 17, 2019)

Using Wiki as a reference is ghey. Nobody does that.

JC....he doesnt even know why. Like my last post said.....


----------



## Crick (Mar 17, 2019)

The actual source of that information was:


 Dinan, Terry (2017-03-29). "CBO Testimony, Federal support for developing, producing, and using fuels and energy technologies" (PDF). _https://www.cbo.gov/system/files/115th-congress-2017-2018/reports/52521-energytestimony.pdf_. Archived (PDF) from the original on 2017-10-16. Retrieved 11/7/2017. Check date values in: |access-date= (help); External link in |website= (help)
^ Jump up to:_*a*_ _*b*_ McDonnell, Tim (2017-10-02). "Analysis | Forget the Paris agreement. The real solution to climate change is in the U.S. tax code". _Washington Post_. ISSN 0190-8286. Archived from the original on 2017-10-02. Retrieved 2017-10-03.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 17, 2019)

Crick said:


> I think the authors of that article know the topic a fuck of a lot better than you do.



Do you think writing off a typical business expense is a subsidy?


----------



## Crick (Mar 17, 2019)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Crick said:
> 
> 
> > *Energy subsidies - Wikipedia*
> ...



Then you might have noted that the Wikipedia article did not term them "subsidies" but as "energy-related tax preferences" and  I would not regard that as a typical business expense deduction.  That coverage was written in to the tax code specifically to benefit oil companies.

Here is the entire list of oil company tax preferences

PREFERENCE - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - BILLIONS
Expensing of exploration and development costs for oil and natural gas  . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 1.8 
Option to expense depletion costs on the basis of gross income rather than actual costs  . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 0.9
Exceptions for publicly traded partnerships with qualifying income derived from certain energy-related activitiesc  . . . . . . . 0.9
Amortization of costs of air pollution control facilities  . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .0.5
Credit for investment in clean coal facilities  . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 0.2
15-year depreciation for natural gas distribution lines  . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ..0.2
Amortization of geological and geophysical expenditures associated with oil and gas exploration  . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ..0.1


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 17, 2019)

Crick said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Crick said:
> ...



*Expensing of exploration and development costs for oil and natural gas  *

This isn't a typical business expense deduction?

*Amortization of costs of air pollution control facilities*

This isn't a typical business expense deduction?
​*15-year depreciation for natural gas distribution lines*​
This isn't a typical business expense deduction?
​*Amortization of geological and geophysical expenditures associated with oil and gas exploration*​​This isn't a typical business expense deduction?​


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 18, 2019)

Hey gents.....its kinda laughable!

I guess Crick woke up one morning recently and saw this thread hovering around the top of the page as usual and the head just exploded!!

But I get it....here we have an ENVIRONMENT Forum dominated by a thread of climate skeptics! You know it causes rage in these phonies!


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 18, 2019)

Todd, JC, Billy, Tommy, SSDD..............ask me how hard Im laughing?

*https://www.france24.com/en/20190316-looting-clashes-mark-most-violent-day-yellow-vest-protests-months*

Praying AOC gains traction!!!


----------



## Crick (Mar 18, 2019)

What I see there is "turnout dwindles".  I would have thought that your normal predilections would have painted that one across your forehead.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 18, 2019)

Crick said:


> What I see there is "turnout dwindles".  I would have thought that your normal predilections would have painted that one across your forehead.



Yes they have dwindled because the government caved on the goofball green initiative.

Mainstream DUMS in America will find a way to marginalize AOC! The optics of burning American cities suck if you are the party pushing for prohibitive green taxes....yuk....yuk! 

By next summer's DUM Convention, the term GREEN NEW DEAL will be a relic of a former era.....no mention at the convention. No party likes losing 47 states!


----------



## Crick (Mar 18, 2019)

Astounding how well the RNC and Trump have done with their position.  What with the midterms giving the House away and Trump about as popular as a case of poison ivy.  America is truly with you dudes.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 18, 2019)

Hey public service announcement for the climate hysterical............

*https://news.yahoo.com/remote-cape-worlds-cleanest-air-offers-smog-respite-043050297.html*

Hey just doin' my part!!


----------



## jc456 (Mar 18, 2019)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > California is drought-free for the first time in nearly a decade
> ...


I would have said mother nature, but that's just me.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 18, 2019)

Crick said:


> Astounding how well the RNC and Trump have done with their position.  What with the midterms giving the House away and Trump about as popular as a case of poison ivy.  America is truly with you dudes.


didn't take the senate right?  so you won absolutely nothing.  right?  name what your victory.  the wall is still getting built.  so again, what is it?


----------



## jc456 (Mar 18, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC....so got to detail the Coyote yesterday with the intention of hitting the big local car meet at the ocean this morning and to do some walking as I come back from my near death experience. Not going....ball biting cold with wind this morning....fucking ghey.


well at least the Coyote was decked out!!!  I bet it was as sharp as a blade.  Glade to see the recovery is going well!!!!! you are the skooks you know?


----------



## jc456 (Mar 18, 2019)

Crick said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Crick said:
> ...


and he's got you replying to almost every post.  who is truly the kooks?  hmmmm maybe that mirror over there will tell you!


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 18, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Crick said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



Hey JC....I applaud Cricks efforts. He's adding to the epicness of this thread!

Thanks for the words of support.....I'm doin' good. Weird sometimes when I think by all rights, I shouldn't be around anymore. Kinda weird me thinking of it.


----------



## Crick (Mar 18, 2019)

I'd say it was one of your more sensible cogitations.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 18, 2019)

Crick said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Crick said:
> ...



In case you missed it yesterday...………………...

*Expensing of exploration and development costs for oil and natural gas *

This isn't a typical business expense deduction?

*Amortization of costs of air pollution control facilities*

This isn't a typical business expense deduction?

*15-year depreciation for natural gas distribution lines*


This isn't a typical business expense deduction?

*Amortization of geological and geophysical expenditures associated with oil and gas exploration
*
This isn't a typical business expense deduction?


----------



## Crick (Mar 19, 2019)

If they'd been "typical" I don't think Congress would have felt obliged to put them directly into the tax code, specified for and limited to the use of oil companies.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 19, 2019)

Crick said:


> If they'd been "typical" I don't think Congress would have felt obliged to put them directly into the tax code, specified for and limited to the use of oil companies.



Expensing, amortization and depreciation are typical expense deductions.
None are subsidies.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 19, 2019)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Crick said:
> 
> 
> > If they'd been "typical" I don't think Congress would have felt obliged to put them directly into the tax code, specified for and limited to the use of oil companies.
> ...


only a left clown can call someone keeping their own money subsidies.


----------



## Crick (Mar 19, 2019)

If your neighbor was suddenly granted exceptions from all income tax while your requirement to pay remained, would you not say to yourself "He has received an advantage over me"?


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 19, 2019)

Back to matters *not* trivial...........

Record Cold Continues in Siberia


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 19, 2019)

Some bozo said this past weekend that the temperatures in the mid-west were warmer this winter...........

Record cold high temperature set for Chicago today

Of course and as per usual with these fakers, they didn't define "warmer".

Ghey


----------



## Crick (Mar 19, 2019)

Just as you don't define colder


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 19, 2019)

Crick said:


> If your neighbor was suddenly granted exceptions from all income tax while your requirement to pay remained, would you not say to yourself "He has received an advantage over me"?



Sure. 
Meanwhile, in the real world, oil companies get to expense, amortize and depreciate just like every other company.


----------



## Crick (Mar 19, 2019)

Why were such exceptions added to the tax code specifically for oil companies if there were no need; if they could use the deductions that every other company uses?  I suspect because they are ADDITIONAL expense allowances, amortizations and depreciations, BEYOND what every other company gets to do.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 19, 2019)

Crick said:


> Why were such exceptions added to the tax code specifically for oil companies if there were no need; if they could use the deductions that every other company uses?  I suspect because they are ADDITIONAL expense allowances, amortizations and depreciations, BEYOND what every other company gets to do.



*Why were such exceptions added to the tax code specifically for oil companies if there were no need;*

Do you know what a depreciation schedule is?
Do you know how many pages there are in the US tax code?

* I suspect because they are ADDITIONAL expense allowances, amortizations and depreciations, BEYOND what every other company gets to do.*

I suspect you should produce some evidence if you want to make that claim.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 19, 2019)

Crick said:


> Just as you don't define colder



5 degrees colder for that specific date since records have been kept! Hows that? That's defining "colder" s0n. Not to mention I provide a link with "colder" defined in the post above. You lOsE again!

You guys say "warmer" for a whole winter season or for a 10 year stretch but rarely provide links where "warmer" is specifically defined. We want "warmer" defined...
.....how much warmer by degree's and compared to what/when? Otherwise, its fakery. Comprende?

But hey.....I get the vague use of the terminology used by you frauds.....when you have to define "warmer" and it turns out the definition is 0.3 degree's warmer, it's better use of fakery to just say "warmer"......lest you look like a pathetic moron in a public forum.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 19, 2019)

Why do we see so few regular climate crusaders in this forum?

It's because most board members are smart enough to recognize when they are being publically humiliated, thus, they steer clear! Most people dont embrace being made to look like dickheads.....only mental cases embrace that. It's called faulty thinking by psychiatrists!


----------



## Crick (Mar 19, 2019)

Who is it you think you're missing?


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 19, 2019)

OK....this made me burst out laughing....in todays REALCLEAR.....

Large fund firms' support for combating climate change is all talk, proxy voting shows

Like I've been saying for years.....the science isnt mattering! Even CNBC knows it!


----------



## Crick (Mar 19, 2019)

Kinda why you might think the government should be doing it and not leaving it up to people trying to look after their bottom lines.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 19, 2019)

Crick said:


> Kinda why you might think the government should be doing it and not leaving it up to people trying to look after their bottom lines.



Just add a few thousand more pages to the tax code, eh?


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 20, 2019)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Crick said:
> 
> 
> > Kinda why you might think the government should be doing it and not leaving it up to people trying to look after their bottom lines.
> ...




Hey man.....the guy is a government boot licker. They are all the same. Miserable because they've fucked up in life with their own personal/career decisions, they gotta find somebody to blame...the answer for these people is to get the government to fuck over those who have been spectacularly more successful. You could do 5,000 posts pwning him relentlessly...…..wont matter. The misery runs that deep.

Thomas Sowell has written some brilliant stuff about the dynamic.....sentiments driven by blind jealousy and rage leads to modern progressivism.


----------



## Crick (Mar 20, 2019)

I love how well you describe my life.  Gosh, it's almost as if you've been right here with me all those years.

HAHAHAHAHAAAaaahahahaaaaa what a fucking mOrOn.

Why don't you look through your library and see if you can find anything discussing the bitterness of the right.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 20, 2019)

Crick said:


> I love how well you describe my life.  Gosh, it's almost as if you've been right here with me all those years.
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAAAaaahahahaaaaa what a fucking mOrOn.
> 
> Why don't you look through your library and see if you can find anything discussing the bitterness of the right.




Lol....find a single post written by me that displays even a smidge of bitterness!

You and Old Rocks are prolific in the Dept of Exploding Heads! . All progressives on this message board need anger management classes and hey....I get it. Nothing going good for progressives and especially with respect to climate change! I'd be pissed as shit too!


----------



## Crick (Mar 20, 2019)

The percentage of the public that believe the world is getting warmer, that human GHG emissions are the primary cause, and that national governments should take action in response is a majority and growing.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 20, 2019)

Crick said:


> The percentage of the public that believe the world is getting warmer, that human GHG emissions are the primary cause, and that national governments should take action in response is a majority and growing.


Bull Shit!




 

Where is your manufactured correlation Crick?


----------



## Crick (Mar 20, 2019)

On how may threads have you now posted this exact text and graphic?  That's spamming asshole and it's not allowed.

Ask Google to see global temperature and CO2 data.  You'll find it.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 20, 2019)

Crick said:


> On how may threads have you now posted this exact text and graphic?  That's spamming asshole and it's not allowed.
> 
> Ask Google to see global temperature and CO2 data.  You'll find it.


Fuck you and Google too..  I deal in FACTS not made up Bull Shit propagated  by left wing fascists and UN whores.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 21, 2019)

Crick said:


> The percentage of the public that believe the world is getting warmer, that human GHG emissions are the primary cause, and that national governments should take action in response is a majority and growing.



Again.....some people are w0wed by words. But it is behavior that matters in the real world. Lots of people claim they are "concerned" about climate change. It's been that way for 15 years. But has it affected their behavior?

NOPE

Very little climate change action of real consequence happening anywhere and none happening in the US.

When you hail from Disney, words like "should" on climate change are important. People "should" do this or do that....but the real question is, do they? Not on climate change....nobody is caring enough to call their representative and demand climate action....for a long, long time now!

So sure they might care....but not that much. Because......doy.....they are far more concerned with many other matters!!. Now....the climate crusaders might not like that but that is the way it is.

Heres the problem for you Crick....you can come up with zero hard evidence that people are concerned about climate change anywhere near the level you are, and let's face it....you are a hyper-alarmist type. Very few people share your degree of angst on climate change. I can provide volumes of hard evidence to support that claim and have with a billion links on this thread!

Hard evidence doesnt matter to you asshat progressives. The public gets it....the science isnt impressing them!


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 21, 2019)

So Crick....show us where the science is transcending the field? Show us where it is impacting anything in the real world?

Links please.....coulda', woulda', shoulda' is ghey and nobody cares! Some hard evidence stuff please.......


----------



## Crick (Mar 21, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> Crick said:
> 
> 
> > Ask Google to see global temperature and CO2 data.  You'll find it.
> ...



Then show us the *facts* that demonstrate that the temperature data from NASA, NOAA, Hadley, BEST, NWS and JWA are all intentionally falsified.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 21, 2019)

*https://realclimatescience.com/2017/02/nasa-noaa-climate-data-is-fake-data/*


*https://www.investors.com/politics/editorials/the-stunning-statistical-fraud-behind-the-global-warming-scare/*

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T86IIKK9FRg*


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## Crick (Mar 21, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> *https://realclimatescience.com/2017/02/nasa-noaa-climate-data-is-fake-data/*
> 
> 
> *https://www.investors.com/politics/editorials/the-stunning-statistical-fraud-behind-the-global-warming-scare/*
> ...



Your links lead to more people accusing NASA and NOAA of falsifying data, but I STILL do not find one shred of evidence that anyone ever actually did so.

Got some of that?


----------



## jc456 (Mar 21, 2019)

Crick said:


> The percentage of the public that believe the world is getting warmer, that human GHG emissions are the primary cause, and that national governments should take action in response is a majority and growing.


please state the 'action' that should be taken.  I've been asking for quite some time.  still crickets.  get it?


----------



## jc456 (Mar 21, 2019)

Crick said:


> Kinda why you might think the government should be doing it and not leaving it up to people trying to look after their bottom lines.


name an efficient government.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 21, 2019)

Crick said:


> Why were such exceptions added to the tax code specifically for oil companies if there were no need; if they could use the deductions that every other company uses?  I suspect because they are ADDITIONAL expense allowances, amortizations and depreciations, BEYOND what every other company gets to do.



Still confused about depreciation tables?


----------



## Crick (Mar 21, 2019)

I'm no tax hotshot, but then, neither are you.  Those deductions and credits are written into the tax code specifically naming the industries  and, in some cases, the individual companies whom they are intended to benefit.  They are government subsidies which do nothing but benefit the oil companies.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 21, 2019)

Crick said:


> I'm no tax hotshot, but then, neither are you.  Those deductions and credits are written into the tax code specifically naming the industries  and, in some cases, the individual companies whom they are intended to benefit.  They are government subsidies which do nothing but benefit the oil companies.



*Those deductions and credits are written into the tax code *

And do you know why the ones you listed are "written into the tax code"?

Specifically.....15-year depreciation for natural gas distribution lines.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 21, 2019)

Crick said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > *https://realclimatescience.com/2017/02/nasa-noaa-climate-data-is-fake-data/*
> ...


 


*NASA Exposed in 'Massive' New Climate Data Fraud | PSI Intl*

https://principia-scientific.org/nasa-exposed-in-massive-new-climate-data-fraud/

Cached
Nov 24, 2015 - Using the *NASA data* from 2010 the surface temperature globally from .... of those emails so we can see them saying they were *falsifying data*.


When you do an investigation and it is conducted like a game of inside baseball, its all the evidence anybody needs who is a reasonable person.

We can let the readers decide..............

https://www.thenewamerican.com/tech/environment/item/6748-ipcc-researchers-admit-global-warming-fraud


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 21, 2019)

Here ya go for anybody who is interested..........the Climategate investigation was a total fraud.

Michael Mann And The ClimateGate Whitewash, Part II

Imagine William Holder being put in charge of an investigation into Barak Obama!!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 21, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> Here ya go for anybody who is interested..........the Climategate investigation was a total fraud.
> 
> Michael Mann And The ClimateGate Whitewash, Part II
> 
> Imagine William Holder being put in charge of an investigation into Barak Obama!!



*Imagine William Holder being put in charge of an investigation into Barak Obama!!*

Or maybe Eric Holder?


----------



## Crick (Mar 21, 2019)

William Holden?  Did you see him in 'Breezy' with Kay Lenz?  The chief's on my boat made us play that film 32 times in a row.  An old man't fondest wet dream.

Oh, sorry... I've gone off topic, haven't I.  So... what's the topic of this thread?  Skookerasbil's ego?  Oh yeah, I remember.

Mountains of evidence have convinced very close to 100% of the world's climate scientists that a) the world is getting warmer b) the primary cause is increased CO2 in the atmosphere c) humans are the source of that added CO2  d) that warming represents a threat to the well being of humans and human society and, finally e) we need to act on this threat and act NOW.

The majority of people on this planet believe the above to be true, including the need for immediate action.  Skookerasbil's long-running contention is, thank goodness, shown false.


----------



## Crick (Mar 21, 2019)

Your post is defamatory with no pertinent content.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 21, 2019)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Here ya go for anybody who is interested..........the Climategate investigation was a total fraud.
> ...



Lol Todd....you must be a proofreader!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 21, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



I do catch lots of errors.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 21, 2019)

Crick said:


> Your post is defamatory with no pertinent content.



Well of course you think that being a climate alarmist. Of course too....the validity of investigations can be conveniently ignored. Only climate alarmists think the East Anglia investigation was legitimate. Since then, the amount of climate skepticism has grown exponentially as evidenced by a daunting level of climate change inaction.

@www.whosnotwinning.com


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 21, 2019)

Definition of INACTION

Hey Crick....you navigate in THE LAND OF MAKE BELIEVE!

You state "the majority of people on the planet....believe in the need for immediate climate inaction"

Where is there any hard evidence to support that statement? Ummm....you wont find any. Because you have a gross misperception in peoples care level.

It's easy to say, "I'd like to see action on climate change". But the same people dont lift a finger to do anything....because they dont care that much. Certainly not anywhere near enough of the #'s you claim. Same with the gun grabber assholes of the world....they go to a March and disappear for months on end.

All adds up to dick.

Banner gazing is ghey.....the losers of the world banner gaze and take bows in front of symbols.

Skeptics take bows in front of the policy debate victories which continue to be ePiC!


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 23, 2019)

What does wind power get us?

A *big bumpy cucumber!!*

Energy bill: Power price hikes shock Germany’s Mittelstand


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 25, 2019)

So for the hell of it, I got to thinking about this whole *sea level rise* concern. So went over to THE DRUDGE REPORT to see how many stories they have done on it in recent years!!

Had to go all the way back to *late 2017* to find a story on sea level change and what to I find??

THIS >>

*https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2017/12/06/tidalgate-climate-alarmists-caught-faking-sea-level-rise/*


Who couldn't burst out laughing, right?!!


Really does speak to the volume of fakery that comes from these people..........


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 27, 2019)

Vote on Green New Deal Deal goes down HARD in the Senate yesterday......zero votes for.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/earthe...-in-senate-after-some-real-bul-1833582102/amp






We have some real hopeless mofu's in this forum......just profoundly st00pid!


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 27, 2019)

My God.....its almost April and freezing ass temps all over the country! Ghey.....hey JC....just 33 here this am. What a joke!


----------



## jc456 (Mar 27, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> My God.....its almost April and freezing ass temps all over the country! Ghey.....hey JC....just 33 here this am. What a joke!


woke up to 23 degrees this morning.

The weather folks last night indicated the average temp is supposed to be 51.  the seven day forecast they put up has four days in the forty's with the high of that at 47, one day right at 51 and the next two days over 51.  so, out of seven days, four will be under average, one average and two over.  trend is still cold.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 28, 2019)

The reason we jackhammer in here gents......

Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez can teach Bill Shorten a thing or two about climate change policy | Amanda Tattersall

The folks hell bent on destroying our country will never stop....they will never, ever stop!


----------



## jc456 (Mar 28, 2019)

skooks,  woke up today temp was 44, not too bad.  expect to hit a high of 62 today and after 1:00pm temps drop and back down to 44.  Wow dude a short spring.

10 day forecast last night had six days under average of 51.  two days well over, counting today which again after 1:00pm will fall back below 51, whew-hoo a whole two hours over average, and two days at average.  and the last two of the ten are under average,  April dude.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 28, 2019)

JC.....summer tires going on the Coyote this weekend ftw! Might hit 60 on Saturday!! WINNING.


----------



## toobfreak (Mar 28, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> More bad news for the climate crusading nutters.......
> Less people than *ever* believe in global warming!!!
> What climate change? Fewer people than EVER believe the world is really warming up | UK | News | Daily Express
> As Ive said many times and been 100% accurate......nobody cares about the science!!




I just read the other day that ice in Greenland is on the increase!


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 28, 2019)

Oh boy.......heavy snows again.....its fucking April.....

Storm moving across the country with rain, severe weather for central US https://www.yahoo.com/gma/storm-moving-across-country-rain-severe-weather-central-105800278--abc-news-topstories.html


Hey JC.....you getting this bs??


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 28, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> Oh boy.......heavy snows again.....its fucking April.....
> 
> Storm moving across the country with rain, severe weather for central US https://www.yahoo.com/gma/storm-moving-across-country-rain-severe-weather-central-105800278--abc-news-topstories.html
> 
> ...


Another polar low...  

I'm expecting a foot of snow in this one.. Very late in the year for polar lows but the hits just keep on coming. Three more in the pipe, at least, before patterns change.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 28, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> JC.....summer tires going on the Coyote this weekend ftw! Might hit 60 on Saturday!! WINNING.


That may be premature sir!

Look at the polar low headed your way...


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 28, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > JC.....summer tires going on the Coyote this weekend ftw! Might hit 60 on Saturday!! WINNING.
> ...



Are you shitting me Billy? Heard it would be 60 degrees here on Sat......

You mean next week?

Maybe need to keep these AS tires on for 10 more days.....ghey.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 28, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


LoL
Next week will be soupy for you...


----------



## jc456 (Mar 28, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> Oh boy.......heavy snows again.....its fucking April.....
> 
> Storm moving across the country with rain, severe weather for central US https://www.yahoo.com/gma/storm-moving-across-country-rain-severe-weather-central-105800278--abc-news-topstories.html
> 
> ...


we are supposed to get snow.  yes!! not accumulating though.  but yes, snow.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 28, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


three years ago 2016 opening day at White Sox Comiskey park April 8th it snowed. My buddy and I sat inside the Stadium Club, could barely see home plate the snow was so heavy.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 28, 2019)

Yeah Billy.....got cold as hell this pm. So ghey.....sick of the cold. Praying some global warming arrives soon!


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 29, 2019)

Hey JC.....how did you make out with the white stuff?

I'm heading out this am in winter garb and a heavy skull cap. Relentless bs......dying for a shot of global warming gheyness here.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 29, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC.....how did you make out with the white stuff?
> 
> I'm heading out this am in winter garb and a heavy skull cap. Relentless bs......dying for a shot of global warming gheyness here.


no snow.  That is due tonight.  temps dropped down to the low thirties over night.  it is currently 45. still very chilly.  no relief over the weekend as I mentioned yesterday.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 29, 2019)

I've got about 8" of glorious global warming and its still coming down...


I just directed it over to Skooks house...


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 30, 2019)

Guys.....bookmark this guy......Zimmerman...…always is at the cutting edge of breaking news on the fakery...…….

The models are wrong | Behind The Black


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 30, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> Guys.....bookmark this guy......Zimmerman...…always is at the cutting edge of breaking news on the fakery...…….
> 
> The models are wrong | Behind The Black


That article was written in 2012.  He hit the nail on the head with his assessments. And now the suns activity has dropped below the low of the Maunder Minimum. If this persists for very long were going to replay it with 100% certainty.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 30, 2019)

OK....I vote this for best thread of all time in this forum!!

*http://www.usmessageboard.com/threads/agw-is-a-driver-in-mass-extinction-events.748286/*

Opened it up and spit on my monitor 3X just scrolling through the first page alone!! True story.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 1, 2019)

JC.....Oy.....freezing here this morning. Ghey…...in the 20's with the wind chill and its April 1st. Ice on my hood this am...…...st00pid.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Apr 1, 2019)

China coal use exploding, U.S. leads world in CO2 reductions, alarmist media conceal all this & much more

Talk about eviscerating the alarmist lies...


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 1, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> China coal use exploding, U.S. leads world in CO2 reductions, alarmist media conceal all this & much more
> 
> Talk about eviscerating the alarmist lies...



Winning post Billy.....anybody with half a brain can connect the dots that as long as China and India dont want to play ball on climate change, anything we do doesnt add up to dick.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 1, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> JC.....Oy.....freezing here this morning. Ghey…...in the 20's with the wind chill and its April 1st. Ice on my hood this am...…...st00pid.


26 yesterday and today


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 1, 2019)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > JC.....Oy.....freezing here this morning. Ghey…...in the 20's with the wind chill and its April 1st. Ice on my hood this am...…...st00pid.
> ...



St00pid.....while the k00ks tap about 70 degrees in Alaska! Lol....bitter cold in the lower 48 dont count JC.

Cold as shit here too.....got me an impact wrench this weekend but screw swapping out the AS tires just yet!


----------



## jc456 (Apr 1, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


Snow predicted Thursday.

Obviously the CO2 in Alaska is more potent than here!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Apr 1, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


I was watching ABC this am and watched the idiot weather guy try to equate the below freezing temps up there as being equal to 70 degrees.  Laughed my ass off at the shear idiocy of it.  The MSM is pumping out propaganda like their lives depend on it..


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 3, 2019)

Hey JC....started today in the 40's!!

So gents.........every day I go into DRUDGE looking for something...........anything........on climate change. And day after day after day...........

nada.................  DRUDGE REPORT 2019®

Hmmm........but a few in this forum tell us everyday that the entire world is all angst about it!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Apr 3, 2019)

Darwin Australia temperature manipulations exposed... How it affects global infill of missing data is stunning... this one station causes 1.2 deg C of global temperature rise..





Massive data manipulations!  Use it to infill the millions of square miles without recording devices and whala...   AGW

Garbage In = Garbage Out

Darwin Temperatures; What is going on?


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 3, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> Darwin Australia temperature manipulations exposed... How it affects global infill of missing data is stunning... this one station causes 1.2 deg C of global temperature rise..
> 
> View attachment 253800
> 
> ...



A fakery extravaganza!!!

Ghey


----------



## jc456 (Apr 3, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC....started today in the 40's!!
> 
> So gents.........every day I go into DRUDGE looking for something...........anything........on climate change. And day after day after day...........
> 
> ...


started today at 33 today.  that makes all week between 25 and 33.  amazing how northern Canada is warmer than us.  They have better CO2 above them.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 3, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Darwin Australia temperature manipulations exposed... How it affects global infill of missing data is stunning... this one station causes 1.2 deg C of global temperature rise..
> ...


skooks,  again,  not sure why they need a global temperature.  Not sure how it would even be gotten without manipulating something.  I mean,  the globe is mostly water, so.....they'd have to target longitude and latitude around the globe to pin point readings, but that doesn't cover every square mile.  just can't be done without making shit up!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 7, 2019)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



It's a pretty sophisticated ruse.....I'll give them that!!

Global warming broke out here yesterday JC.....w00t. Summer tires on the Coyote now....heading to the ocean this am for mammoth car show. We are hearing troopers going to be crawling all over the area so play time will need to be measured
But some guys will have their rides on flatbeds by 10am courtesy of the NY State police!


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 8, 2019)

Hey JC....I was just reminded on Facebook that in early April of 1982, we had a 15" blizzard here! Yikes.....the summer tires are on the car!


----------



## jc456 (Apr 8, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC....I was just reminded on Facebook that in early April of 1982, we had a 15" blizzard here! Yikes.....the summer tires are on the car!


Most excellent. About time your CO2 woke up. The sun isn’t working. Enjoy the ride my friend


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 9, 2019)

Hey JC.....WTF.....seeing this morning a big ass blizzard moving through the plain states!

Almost mid-April!!

Clearly more proof of global warming s0ns!


----------



## jc456 (Apr 9, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC.....WTF.....seeing this morning a big ass blizzard moving through the plain states!
> 
> Almost mid-April!!
> 
> Clearly more proof of global warming s0ns!


they are calling for a foot of snow for Minneapolis the next 24 hours.  hly fk.  This one misses us, we will have snow flurries after 74 yesterday.  funny weather in these parts.  can have a taste of summer and winter in the same week.  And they wonder why I argue how I argue in here.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 11, 2019)

Yuk....yuk...

Relentless spring snowstorm continues pummeling central US - AccuWeather.com


Historic s0ns!!!!


----------



## jc456 (Apr 11, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> Yuk....yuk...
> 
> Relentless spring snowstorm continues pummeling central US - AccuWeather.com
> 
> ...


We've been on and will continue to ride the weather roller  coaster for wind warm and cold for at least another four days.  We are supposed to have two seasons just today.  Hahahaha.  I do feel sorry for those folks in the Dakotas and MN.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 11, 2019)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Yuk....yuk...
> ...



Damn JC.....chilly as hell here in NY today! Heavy hoodie weather and we are nearing May. So ghey.....I got a few days off. Wanted to hit the range but cold and wind make it intolerable. I have all kinds of firesticks but most enjoy plinking with my little bolt action .17HMR......too fucking windy. No fun either to drop $20 to freeze your balls off for two hours.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 12, 2019)

Hey....did Crick shit the bit? Sucks in here not being able to publically humiliate him!


----------



## jc456 (Apr 14, 2019)

Skooks, 1/2 inch down right now. My guy who starts up my sprinkler system is here start me up. He said first time ever . Ghey


----------



## jc456 (Apr 14, 2019)

Update, two inches down in the grass, and now one inch on the road! And it’s really coming down. Wow. Satellite receiver down now


----------



## jc456 (Apr 14, 2019)

Almost four inches now. I do enjoy global warming so much


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 14, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Almost four inches now. I do enjoy global warming so much



Lol....and we wonder why nobody cares about climate change! We will be in May soon and it's still snowing all over the place!


----------



## jc456 (Apr 14, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Almost four inches now. I do enjoy global warming so much
> ...


Here’s a photo of global warming in April on the 14th 2019.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 14, 2019)

6pm still snowing


----------



## jc456 (Apr 14, 2019)

1961 had 5.4 inches on 4/16, beat today by.1 inch. Today, 5.3 inches. So warmers how exactly has climate changed in Chicago?


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 15, 2019)

jc456 said:


> 6pm still snowing



Holy crap JC....told my wife yesterday. She couldn't believe it!!

A bad day for the climate obsessed who keep talking about the science!! Yuk....yuk.....when the public see pics like you just posted, the attitude on "the science" is meh.

Why Weather Affects Climate Change Belief


----------



## jc456 (Apr 15, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > 6pm still snowing
> ...


luckily, the wife and I have a picture window that we can watch out of and looked like a snow globe.  It was truly an amazing display yesterday.  At times, the snow was so thick and heavy,  it seemed the cloud just dumped its load all at once, then the snow blew to the right, and then to the left and then it swirled.  At the end, the flakes looked like bubbles the way they were twirling around. you know, tiny bubbles.  seriously!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 16, 2019)

I absolutely love these people....now they're getting naked!

https://www-m.cnn.com/2019/04/15/world/extinction-rebellion-prison-fight-climate-change-intl/index.html?r=https://www.realclearenergy.org/


----------



## jc456 (Apr 16, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> I absolutely love these people....now they're getting naked!
> 
> https://www-m.cnn.com/2019/04/15/world/extinction-rebellion-prison-fight-climate-change-intl/index.html?r=https://www.realclearenergy.org/


They must have connections! Get it?


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 17, 2019)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > I absolutely love these people....now they're getting naked!
> ...



Lol....thank God for our side all the nutters are on their side!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Apr 20, 2019)

Wonderful Easter Sunday Snow expected across the Rockies...  While not unusual, were 160% of normal snow packs.  17 glacial regions had snow and ice this last year, making any new accumulations GLACIAL ice build-up. Glacial regions are now returning to the Northern Hemisphere..  Kind of flies in the face of the warming meme..


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 21, 2019)

Gee winter is slow to leave in areas that normally doesn't have it anymore at the time of the year.

Snow in South Carolina – In early April

UK – Heavy snowfall hits during lambing season

Four meters of snow in northern Sweden – More on the way

Pakistan – Record snowfall this winter

Parts of Minnesota bracing for 2 feet of snow

Winter returns to the Urals

Return of winter in Central Russia

Earliest recorded snow event ever in Western Australia

CO2 still on vacation, letting all of us down. Probably worn out from trying to meet the expectations made by hollow uncaring people.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Apr 21, 2019)

Sunsettommy said:


> Gee winter is slow to leave in areas that normally doesn't have it anymore at the time of the year.
> 
> Snow in South Carolina – In early April
> 
> ...


The drop out of radiation from the sun in the 0.2um to 1.2um (the region that warms the oceans to 700m) is now going from concerning to frightening. Currently at 18% drop-out. Ocean heat is not being replenished.

The heat pump in the oceans has pushed heat up but that bump will be short lived as colder waters are again surfacing. This summer is going to be real interesting to watch. Looking at a cool one from everything I have seen. Guessing it will be below the 30 year average by 1-2 deg C. Even Australia is experiencing a rapid cooling.


----------



## SSDD (Apr 22, 2019)

Crick said:


> Mountains of evidence have convinced very close to 100% of the world's climate scientists that a) the world is getting warmer b) the primary cause is increased CO2 in the atmosphere c) humans are the source of that added CO2  d) that warming represents a threat to the well being of humans and human society and, finally e) we need to act on this threat and act NOW..



So why do you wack jobs invariably hold up the claimed consensus as evidence rather than the "mountains" of evidence?  In what other field of science is the opinion of the scientists involved offered up as evidence that the mainstream hypothesis is correct rather than the evidence upon which that consensus is based?


----------



## SSDD (Apr 22, 2019)

Crick said:


> Your post is defamatory with no pertinent content.



Look who's talking...what a laugh...


----------



## Billy_Bob (Apr 24, 2019)

Wind and Solar... Crash and Burn....






"Even minimal increases (1-4%) in wind/solar raise electricity prices 11-17%. Reducing CO2 emissions costs $130 to $460 per ton. Disaster. Don’t believe us. Believe the University of Chicago."

Wind/solar mandates are a costly fail, reports University of Chicago study

Looks like big green isn't so green after all according to a University of Chicago study..


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 26, 2019)

Hey JC....snow in Detroit tomorrow.....almost May. Lmao.....hey you getting some snow in Chicago?


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 26, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> Wind and Solar... Crash and Burn....
> 
> View attachment 257615
> 
> ...



Obama is on video from 2007 saying his plan on energy would put people in the poor house! Ghey


----------



## jc456 (Apr 26, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC....snow in Detroit tomorrow.....almost May. Lmao.....hey you getting some snow in Chicago?


Skooks, calling for it here too


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 27, 2019)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Hey JC....snow in Detroit tomorrow.....almost May. Lmao.....hey you getting some snow in Chicago?
> ...



Oy

You know what JC.....still havent been able to get to the range so my daughter can test out her new .17HMR pinker. When it gets warmer, it's been raining all the time. Front moves through, it gets cold and windy. Ghey. The .17HMR is a nasty little round but gets fubar'd in a stiff wind. Still....my favorite weapon by far....get bored with my higher calibre fancy semi stuff real quick. Bolt action rim fires are a hoot....keeps you engaged for hours!

Hey JC.....with any luck, maybe after this weekend you can finally shelve the nut sack warmers until October!


----------



## jc456 (Apr 27, 2019)

Just started snowing, flakes are huge


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Apr 27, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> More bad news for the climate crusading nutters.......
> 
> 
> Less people than *ever* believe in global warming!!!
> ...


/----/ What we need is more wind turbines to save on fossil fuel.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 28, 2019)

jc456 said:


> View attachment 258136 Just started snowing, flakes are huge



Holy st00pid JC.....was watching Weather Channel thinking of you man.....snow shovel hell. Epic fAiL. Dude wtf.....still miserable no-global warming weather here in NY but it's just ridiculous where you are! I'd be pissed.....

Stop by a Starbucks this am and look for a dweeb progressive with a laptop eating a finger sandwich and sipping on a latte. Say to him, "Hey so wtf? This global warming is killing me! Was hoping to run into AOC here and show her my nut sack warmers s0n!"


----------



## jc456 (Apr 30, 2019)

Skooks 22 below normal today 43 today


----------



## Billy_Bob (Apr 30, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Skooks 22 below normal today 43 today


LOL...    and here comes another polar low...  Snow 8" across the Rockies at 5,000 feet and below average by 28 deg....  Got to love it.

The killing cold is killing farmers fields...


----------



## SSDD (May 1, 2019)

Crick said:


> Mountains of evidence have convinced very close to 100% of the world's climate scientists that a) the world is getting warmer b) the primary cause is increased CO2 in the atmosphere c) humans are the source of that added CO2  d) that warming represents a threat to the well being of humans and human society and, finally e) we need to act on this threat and act NOW.



Mountains of evidence and yet, you can't seem to find a single piece of observed, measured evidence which supports the AGW hypothesis over natural variability...


----------



## jc456 (May 2, 2019)

another day in Chicago 22 degrees below normal.  43 degrees.


----------



## skookerasbil (May 3, 2019)

jc456 said:


> another day in Chicago 22 degrees below normal.  43 degrees.




Holy crap JC.....what a drag. I still am going out in the am with a jacket here near NYC......about 46 degree's every morning. Ive put the snow shovels in storage though...….took long enough. The weather here has been shit...…..just shit. Cold and rainy most days for weeks now.

Got my kid a 2V Mustang GT...….needs some tlc as it is a '99. Only 60K miles.....got it for a steal after searching for weeks. Cant work on the thing......it blows.....weather gheyness. I wish the climate crusaders were right JC.....looking for a nice heat wave here!


----------



## jc456 (May 3, 2019)

first day in a week not raining when I woke up.  still 48 out.  should be 65.  I want to know who stole all of the magic CO2 where cold heats the surface.


----------



## skookerasbil (May 5, 2019)

I dont know about you guys but I think this forum is sucking lately. All the k00ks are gone....nobody to make fun of anymore. FaiL.....that was the draw in here for years....the mental cases.


----------



## Billy_Bob (May 5, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> I dont know about you guys but I think this forum is sucking lately. All the k00ks are gone....nobody to make fun of anymore. FaiL.....that was the draw in here for years....the mental cases.


I have a major snow storm slated for later this next week.. While not unusual, the fact that the majority of the Rockies is below average by 22 deg F  IS...  Long range forecasts see little change in the jet stream so we will remain cooler than normal by a long shot..


----------



## skookerasbil (May 6, 2019)

Lol....the locals in Switzerland are like...... Just like you JC!! 

Twitter

Snow!!! I'm May.....never happens!


----------



## jc456 (May 6, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > I dont know about you guys but I think this forum is sucking lately. All the k00ks are gone....nobody to make fun of anymore. FaiL.....that was the draw in here for years....the mental cases.
> ...


Billy,  we're in for another week of at least 10 degrees below normal everyday, with northeasterly fronts pushing the cooler air.  Again, as you stated, this is not unusual, however, it is against all of the worshipers in here pushing global warming and warm this and that.


----------



## jc456 (May 6, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> Lol....the locals in Switzerland are like...... Just like you JC!!
> 
> Twitter
> 
> Snow!!! I'm May.....never happens!


tonight's low will be near 35.  May 6th.  not unusual, but certainly unwanted.


----------



## skookerasbil (May 13, 2019)

Only going up to 50 today here JC.....the weather here in NY has been beyond the pale for sucky here. The joke is we are the new Seattle.

Between the rain, chilly temps and the relentless pollen.....its been awesome.  You wash your car and two days later its lime green color.


----------



## jc456 (May 13, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> Only going up to 50 today here JC.....the weather here in NY has been beyond the pale for sucky here. The joke is we are the new Seattle.
> 
> Between the rain, chilly temps and the relentless pollen.....its been awesome.  You wash your car and two days later its lime green color.


Skooks, still cold here as well.  Low this morning in the 30's again.  High is getting to 55.  normal temps are supposed to be close to 70.  The weekend was cold and drizzly for both days, what a waste of two days weather wise.  We've had so much rain that my sump pump kicked on for the first time in seven years, and has been running full time since Thursday evening.  Cycle is once a minute,.annoying as all hell.  but hey thank god the left know this is fake, and that instead we have the warmest and driest conditions from now until eleven years when we all die.


----------



## skookerasbil (May 14, 2019)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Only going up to 50 today here JC.....the weather here in NY has been beyond the pale for sucky here. The joke is we are the new Seattle.
> ...



Hey man....thank God you know that pump works!

Measurable snow happening right now here in New York. Maine getting dumped on today.

Global warming is ghey


----------



## jc456 (May 19, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


Skooks, how’s this weekend? Friday was 50, yesterday was warmer but wet, rained overnight and not too bad temperature wise, windy and there’s a chance of more rain, and then guess what, cold Monday and Tuesday rain on Tuesday. The pattern hasn’t changed, just as billy claimed


----------



## skookerasbil (May 19, 2019)

A bit warm and humid today JC.....happy as a pig in shit here in NY. And first Sunday in a dogs age it's not raining. Maybe some global warming this week at temps near 80 mid-week!


----------



## jc456 (May 19, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> A bit warm and humid today JC.....happy as a pig in shit here in NY. And first Sunday in a dogs age it's not raining. Maybe some global warming this week at temps near 80 mid-week!


Excellent my friend


----------



## skookerasbil (May 21, 2019)

Global warming FINALLY in New York yesterday.....warm and humid....w00t!

Hey JC.....but those poor mutherfuckers in Colorado this morning are shoveling snow. Total gheyness.


----------



## jc456 (May 21, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> Global warming FINALLY in New York yesterday.....warm and humid....w00t!
> 
> Hey JC.....but those poor mutherfuckers in Colorado this morning are shoveling snow. Total gheyness.


42 here today.  luckily it wasn't snow, just rain.  What they don't understand is it is cold air meeting the warm air that produces all of these snow and rain storms.  not warm air,  they still don't get the idea of pressure systems.


----------



## Billy_Bob (May 21, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> Global warming FINALLY in New York yesterday.....warm and humid....w00t!
> 
> Hey JC.....but those poor mutherfuckers in Colorado this morning are shoveling snow. Total gheyness.


I'm one of those who woke up to7" of glorious global warming to shovel. Heavy and wet....  Most areas out here are %160+ of normal for the water year.


----------



## skookerasbil (May 22, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Global warming FINALLY in New York yesterday.....warm and humid....w00t!
> ...



Holy crap Billy.....that's fcuked up.

Hey the forum I'd dying gents.....all the climate crusaders have taken their bats and balls and headed home!

Ghey


----------



## jc456 (May 23, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


Skooks, it rained yesterday and the temperature didn't drop fking 30 degrees afterward.  that's the first time this year.


----------



## skookerasbil (May 23, 2019)

Gents.....all I have to say is holy fuck!

Young people blame climate change for their small 401(k) balances


----------



## jc456 (May 23, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> Gents.....all I have to say is holy fuck!
> 
> Young people blame climate change for their small 401(k) balances


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 1, 2019)

*Green Energy Incentives are Failing to Keep the Lights On*

"h/t JoNova – An Australian industry report has suggested that while government incentives make renewables preferable to coal, the new renewable capacity isn’t helping grid stability.

One of their recommendations; more government incentives, to encourage renewable businesses to add battery backup to their solar and wind farms."

*Give us more money... the answer of every global alarmist when their fantasies come crashing down around them.. After years of failing grids and power outages the Australians are fed up with the BS money pit.*


----------



## jc456 (Jun 5, 2019)

Gents,  another rainy overnight here in Chi-town.  wasn't AGW supposed to turn us into a desert?  Look at the midwest and look at the lake the midwest has become!!!  that cold air mass can't get out of here, and continues to feed the water vapor.  This is now three months of the same weather pattern.  Rain five days of the week with two days of cold mixed in.  repeat. We will be in the 70's this weekend with guess what, another round of rain saturday night into sunday.  fk It's wet. BTW, we broke a record for rain in May, 8.25 inches.

Chicago breaks record for most rainfall in May

"A total of 8.25 inches of rain fell last month, up almost 5 inches from the 3.68-inch May average, according to the National Weather Service. The previous record for May was 8.21 inches, set in 2018.

With 21 days of rainfall of at least over .01 inches, Chicago also tied its record for the most days with measurable precipitation in a single month, the weather service said. The only other month with that many days of rain was November 1985.

This also mark’s the city’s second-wettest spring since the weather service started keeping track in 1871, with 16.36 inches of rainfall recorded for the season. The wettest spring recorded for Chicago saw 17.51 inches of rain in 1983."

Can't do shit outside.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 6, 2019)

Jerkoffs on the left.... GND will not even be mentioned at the DUM convention next summer. You want a sure road to defeat in 2020? You get up there and start talkin about a carbon tax.

In Tuesdays RCP.....

Why a carbon tax and the Green New Deal will never resonate with voters



Yuk....yuk.....if you are a DUM, I say go, go, go......


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 6, 2019)

Hey JC.... so meanwhile here in New York, it is downright chilly every single morning. We are fast approaching mid-june.... it is so f***** up. Not a single Beach day yet.... years ago we'd have already spent several days on the beach from 8 a.m. till 2 p.m.. .....this is bogus. 

JC.... we are going to blink and be talkin about getting our nut sack warmers out for an eight-month stretch


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 6, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC.... so meanwhile here in New York, it is downright chilly every single morning. We are fast approaching mid-june.... it is so f***** up. Not a single Beach day yet.... years ago we'd have already spent several days on the beach from 8 a.m. till 2 p.m.. .....this is bogus.
> 
> JC.... we are going to blink and be talkin about getting our nut sack warmers out for an eight-month stretch


Your not the only area staying cool, most of the midwest is having issues with cold and planting of crops.


----------



## jc456 (Jun 6, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Hey JC.... so meanwhile here in New York, it is downright chilly every single morning. We are fast approaching mid-june.... it is so f***** up. Not a single Beach day yet.... years ago we'd have already spent several days on the beach from 8 a.m. till 2 p.m.. .....this is bogus.
> ...


did I ever mention that I hate fking cold?  just saying


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 8, 2019)

Yep.....here it is June 9th and no shot at a beach day. JC....here on Long Island, in the last 3-4 years, we are down to just 2 1/2 warm months....freezing our asses off almost 10 months out of 12. So fucked up......


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 8, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> Yep.....here it is June 9th and no shot at a beach day. JC....here on Long Island, in the last 3-4 years, we are down to just 2 1/2 warm months....freezing our asses off almost 10 months out of 12. So fucked up......


Have you noticed you night time temps are colder by 5-9 deg F and your day time temps are about 5 deg lower as well?  Not sure where NOAA is getting their information but the unaltered data shows the NH is in a free fall of cooling.

The Night time temps are what is important. they show that massive cooling of the upper atmosphere has reached the surface and that only happens at night.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 8, 2019)

Ross McKitrick: This scientist proved climate change isn’t causing extreme weather — so politicians attacked

Go Dr Roger Pielke Jr...

Roger has one hell of a head on his shoulders! Wipes out the claims of Worst ever...


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 8, 2019)

LOL......  Its snowing out here... In the valley and not just on the mountains!






At the rate this weather pattern is hanging around we could see snow well into July. And our average first snow is September 10...

Looks like some of those new snow areas that have previously been glacial regions may soon be glaciers once again..


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 10, 2019)

So yesterday was June 10th.....take a cruise yesterday morning about 20 minutes down to the Sunday car show by the ocean. We get down there and promptly have to throw on hoodies! Just odd as fuck...never back in the day.

Summers around here used to be in full bloom by late May....this morning chilly again. The beach today would suck.

Dying for global warming around here, that's for damn sure!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 10, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> LOL......  Its snowing out here... In the valley and not just on the mountains!
> 
> View attachment 264481
> 
> ...




Billy......dude its nuts. These bozo's keep ocding on 2 tenths of a degree and in certain areas like by me, the temps are down significantly in what normally are warmer months.

What gives?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 10, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > LOL......  Its snowing out here... In the valley and not just on the mountains!
> ...


The stratosphere and mesosphere are cooling rapidly. That cooling has now reached the surface, You will note it mainly at night when the low temps will be much lower than they have been for several decades. As the atmosphere continues to cool it will become more pronounced. We had killing frost this AM at 5690 feet above sea level. Extremely late for a killing frost looking at the last 60 years average.

Remember, where you live, there was 2 miles of ice at the end of the last glacial cycle.


----------



## jc456 (Jun 10, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> Yep.....here it is June 9th and no shot at a beach day. JC....here on Long Island, in the last 3-4 years, we are down to just 2 1/2 warm months....freezing our asses off almost 10 months out of 12. So fucked up......


Finally beach time here


----------



## jc456 (Jun 10, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


And I guess it never should have melted


----------



## jc456 (Jun 10, 2019)

Skooks, the DNC said no to climate debate, too fking funny


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 10, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Skooks, the DNC said no to climate debate, too fking funny


Kind of funny that they dont want the facts out..


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 12, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Skooks, the DNC said no to climate debate, too fking funny



Well actually a smart decision by them politically....it'd be a train wreck for them to get exposed.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 12, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



Hmmmm..... I would say the biggest change here by the ocean in New York is the past several summers it is exceedingly cool at night. The days of going to the ocean after work to ride waves is no more. You come out of the water and freeze your ass off.... not worth it. My kids are bummed..... grew up riding waves in the ocean when they were little. So ghey


----------



## Third Party (Jun 12, 2019)

PrometheusBound said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > It is having an effect. On our economy. EPA is running roughshod over hydrocarbons.
> ...


Good back and forth with the other guy-entertaining and informative.


----------



## jc456 (Jun 12, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Skooks, the DNC said no to climate debate, too fking funny
> ...


But gnd and all I find it fking hilarious


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 13, 2019)

Well here it comes....

The cold water is now surfacing in the pacific.






ENSO regions one and two are in temperature free fall and three-four will soon follow. Looks like we have a serious La Niña forming as temps at depth are cooling and many areas are -2 deg C below average. This does not bode well for our fall in the Northern Hemisphere.  Looking cold and wet for most of the US by early September...

Short Summer and a bitter cold winter...  Got to love it!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 13, 2019)

Here is the at depth graph.


----------



## jc456 (Jun 13, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> Well here it comes....
> 
> The cold water is now surfacing in the pacific.
> 
> ...


It’s that way  today . Cold and wet look at Chicago today


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 13, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Well here it comes....
> ...


I am in the process of building the long range outlook for fall and winter.  Lots of indicators are pointing to early fall onset and one cold winter.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 14, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...




Gee Billy....that's just great.

I cant help but think of the Russian group of scientists a few years back being certain we are going into a mini- ice age.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 15, 2019)

A massive cold pool -2/-3 deg C has formed in the mid pacific west of the US and is pushing out warmer waters from the Bering sea, Alaska coast, and soon the US and Canadian coast. For those who remember the warm water "GREEN BLOB" that formed and caused massive droughts all over the US in the last 15 years there is about to be a major shift into cooling. The ambient air temp change above that ocean area is -5 deg C. As this approaches the coast our atmospheric flows will cool substantially. More and more evidence of an early onset fall and cool summer for most of the US. When the ENSO goes cold in about one more month even summer temps will cool.

A whole lot of evidence of a very cold Northern Hemisphere winter for the US is in the  making.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 15, 2019)

ENSO is cooling rapidly... Northern Pacific Cold pools are increasing in size and coldness, even at depth.. Air flows are already in La Niña flow patterns.

Setting up to be one cold winter in the NH.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 16, 2019)

*CO2, GLOBAL WARMING, CLIMATE AND ENERGY*

Holy Crap... Three papers which show the lag of CO2 and refute the AGW hypothesis by shooting huge holes through it..  These scientists literally shred the IPCC global warming hypothesis..

My assertion that CO2 forcing is less than 0.5 deg C is confirmed by empirical experiment.



> *a. The velocity of changes of atmospheric CO2 [dCO2/dt] varies ~contemporaneously with changes in global temperature (Fig.1a).*
> 
> *b. Therefore the integral of dCO2/dt, changes in atmospheric CO2, lag changes in global atmospheric temperature by ~9 months (Fig.1b).*
> 
> *Fig.1a – The very close relationship of dCO2/dt (red) vs global temperature (blue) is clearly apparent. Major volcanoes disrupt the relationship.*



"Christy & McNider (2017) and Lewis & Curry (2018) proved that climate sensitivity to increasing CO2 is too low to cause dangerous warming – see Section #11.

Furthermore, atmospheric CO2 changes LAG temperature changes at all measured time scales, including ~9 months in the modern data record and much longer in the ice core record. It is possible, perhaps even probable, that increasing atmospheric CO2 causes some mild warming, but full-earth-scale data prove that this CO2 warming effect is drowned out by the much larger impact of temperature on CO2.

*Conclusion: Temperature drives atmospheric CO2 much more than CO2 drives temperature. Climate is NOT highly sensitive to increasing CO2. Increasing CO2 will NOT cause dangerous global warming."
*
This paper just eviscerates the CO2 myth..


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 16, 2019)

Hey JC....watching the Yanks/Sox game.......day game......many of the fans wearing hoodies and jackets. We are heading towards late June dude.


----------



## jc456 (Jun 16, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC....watching the Yanks/Sox game.......day game......many of the fans wearing hoodies and jackets. We are heading towards late June dude.


Supposed to rain eight of the next ten days


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 16, 2019)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Hey JC....watching the Yanks/Sox game.......day game......many of the fans wearing hoodies and jackets. We are heading towards late June dude.
> ...


Well...

I don't own HAARP or any other weather control machine... Sorry...

On a more positive note... I did warn you it was coming... That La Niña flow will do it every time for your region.


----------



## jc456 (Jun 16, 2019)

Dude 


Billy_Bob said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


Dude,

This is after a month long rain in May


----------



## jc456 (Jun 16, 2019)

Pebble Beach cool all weekend


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 16, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Dude
> 
> 
> Billy_Bob said:
> ...


More to come...

Were expecting a polar low to dip into the western US right around July 4.... Looking like snow above about 6500 feet. Not sure if the valleys will catch some but most mountains will. Just be thankful you don't live in Canada... some of those regions will not be able to sustain their crops this year due to cold, rain, and snow.

Where I live we have had 2 days above 80 deg ( Just two and its mid June..) and nighttime temps are 36 deg. A full 8 deg f below normal..


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 17, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> ENSO is cooling rapidly... Northern Pacific Cold pools are increasing in size and coldness, even at depth.. Air flows are already in La Niña flow patterns.
> 
> Setting up to be one cold winter in the NH.
> 
> View attachment 265530



Interesting. VERY cool and VERY rainy where I live in the Great Lakes. Not out of the usual pattern of the last many years though--very late, cool springs and late-onset summers. Then summer lasts right through mid-October with no fall to speak of. I took a peek at Climate Prediction Center and this is their future outlook now FWIW....warmer than average Sept-Nov and also drier than average

Also FWIW--nothing--"global warming" aka "Climate change" is complete bunk and was always complete bunk as a political movement. The climate has always been changing.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 17, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > ENSO is cooling rapidly... Northern Pacific Cold pools are increasing in size and coldness, even at depth.. Air flows are already in La Niña flow patterns.
> ...


I disagree with their assessment.. La Niña flows usually keep you wetter and cooler. They seem to think the ENSO will remain neutral...  I dont see that happening.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 22, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



I would suggest taking up stock in nut sack warmers..  SDIC just put out their prediction of SC25 and it is not pretty.  Just 1/2 of SC24.  That's just one half of the last solar cycle and potentially a drop of 1.2w/m^2 globally. This doesn't even include the shift in spectral output. The Dalton Minimum started the LIA and it was a pronounced fall of 2 deg C in 30 years.

Add to this the polar jet is now receding and dropping is size a little. This indicates that major cooling of mid lats is about done and cooling on a global scale is about to start.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 23, 2019)

Colorado blasted with nearly two FEET of snow on first day of Summer while derecho leaves three dead | Daily Mail Online

"*Colorado blasted with nearly two FEET of snow on the first day of Summer - the latest it has snowed in more than 90 YEARS*"

And we have at least one more polar low that is timing to hit about the 4th of July as well.. If this pattern remains we might not have a summer out here in the west. But on a brighter note we might have our first day at 90 degrees since last summer on the 1st of July. Its only two months late...


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 24, 2019)

Sorry SKooks... But things are cooling off... Again....

That storm that left 2+ feet of snow in the Rockies is headed right for you... 

And in other news the ENSO is dropping like a stone.. Will most likely be on the cold side by August...


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 25, 2019)

Billy......saw this on DRUDGE this morning and thought of you and started laughing........

https://www.stamfordadvocate.com/news/article/Colorado-s-snowpack-is-40-times-normal-after-rare-14036967.php


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 26, 2019)

Dang gents.......just took a gander at the "VIEWS" of this thread. Well over 300,000 now!!

@www.whosNoTwiNninG.com


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 26, 2019)

https://www.khl.com/international-construction/australia-green-lights-controversial-coal-mine/138875.article




Hmmm.........but I keep seeing posts in here that say, "Coal is dead!"


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 29, 2019)

A conversation with John Christy, for Association des climato-réalistes

Dr Christy explains why the models are crap!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 2, 2019)

France’s new ‘hottest recorded temperature ever’ is in question – guess where it was measured?

Now this is funny... The French have been caught "making shit up" by using poorly sited weather monitoring stations.  The 'hottest day ev'a' ......... Wasn't....


----------



## SSDD (Jul 2, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> France’s new ‘hottest recorded temperature ever’ is in question – guess where it was measured?
> 
> Now this is funny... The French have been caught "making shit up" by using poorly sited weather monitoring stations.  The 'hottest day ev'a' ......... Wasn't....



Hey....they have a bullshit narrative to maintain and they have demonstrated for decades now that if nature won't cooperate, they are perfectly willing to make stuff up for the team.  The ends justify the means in their minds.....who else was it who believed that the ends justified the means?...


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 2, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> A conversation with John Christy, for Association des climato-réalistes
> 
> Dr Christy explains why the models are crap!




Hey Billy..........good stuff.

Heading into July 4th weekend here in New York and still have not had a single real hot day. St00pid.......the water at the ocean still too cold to swim in except for the real hearty souls. That is bizarre.....in years past, we'd always be in the water in June. I still haven't been to the beach yet........its so st00pid.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 2, 2019)

Gents.........the 114 degree's in France this past weekend? Fake........temp taken in a concrete drain next to a highway..........lmao.........

https://wattsupwiththat.com/2019/06/29/frances-new-hottest-recorded-temperature-ever-is-in-question-guess-where-it-was-measured/

ghey


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 8, 2019)

Now this is freaking hilarious.... A far left wacko professor goes to a place to super glue himself to a door and FAILS... The doors are automatic and the idiot cant figure it out....

https://wattsupwiththat.com/2019/07...-climate-extremists-on-how-to-use-super-glue/

Freaking stupid people...teaching our young to be just as stupid as they are...  Priceless...


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 9, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> Now this is freaking hilarious.... A far left wacko professor goes to a place to super glue himself to a door and FAILS... The doors are automatic and the idiot cant figure it out....
> 
> Climate Extremists Offering Lessons to Activists on How to Use Super Glue
> 
> Freaking stupid people...teaching our young to be just as stupid as they are...  Priceless...



Was the k00k naked? Most of those nutters do this kind of shit sans clothes.  Brilliant stuff!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 11, 2019)

So JC.......here it is almost mid July in New York and only a handful of days has barely skirted 90 degree's. Most days mid-80's......st00pid. Cant remember the last time we saw triple digit readings which happened routinely when I was growing up. Somebody is doing it wrong!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 11, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> So JC.......here it is almost mid July in New York and only a handful of days has barely skirted 90 degree's. Most days mid-80's......st00pid. Cant remember the last time we saw triple digit readings which happened routinely when I was growing up. Somebody is doing it wrong!




We broke 90 once in June and yesterday. But our nighttime lows are way low..  Late fall weather pattern shift is already here...  Its going to be interesting..


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 12, 2019)

More AGW k00k l0sing.....

Bombshell Claim: Scientists Find "Man-made Climate Change Doesn't Exist In Practice"


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 12, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > So JC.......here it is almost mid July in New York and only a handful of days has barely skirted 90 degree's. Most days mid-80's......st00pid. Cant remember the last time we saw triple digit readings which happened routinely when I was growing up. Somebody is doing it wrong!
> ...




Great observation on nighttime temps Billy......


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 14, 2019)

Yale study confirms Democrats as champions of climate alarmism propaganda politics

OH man is this going to leave a mark on Democrats and the lies they are pushing....


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jul 14, 2019)

All-time record cold July temp in parts of Germany

Several record lows in the Trans-Baikal Territory

Well-below average cold in Europe

Anomalous cold continues across Europe’s Nordic Nations

Record cold in Brazil

July Snow in Romania

July snow in Poland – Nobody expected this!

Record cold in Hungary

Another snow surprise in another Turkish city

Puking Snow in the Aussie Alps

Cold record in northwestern European Russia


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 14, 2019)

Sunsettommy said:


> All-time record cold July temp in parts of Germany
> 
> Several record lows in the Trans-Baikal Territory
> 
> ...


And not a word in the MSM (lame stream media) about 2/3 of the planet experiencing below average cold and snow...


----------



## jc456 (Jul 15, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> So JC.......here it is almost mid July in New York and only a handful of days has barely skirted 90 degree's. Most days mid-80's......st00pid. Cant remember the last time we saw triple digit readings which happened routinely when I was growing up. Somebody is doing it wrong!


Skooks, up above 90 here finally.  Finally hot, I love hot, like it's not being cold.  fk those who wish us back in an extended ice age.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 19, 2019)

Well here it comes.... The polar region is now cooling fast.. And most of Canada is 5 deg F below normal..






Ice build up (melt slowing) has already started and it is only July 19th..

And what do we have to thank for this?

"This is a HUGE and very zonal (east-west oriented) jet stream…as shown by the next map at the same time.  This looks like January, not July.





*But now I will really impress you. *
The wind this morning at the radiosonde site at Quillayute (UIL) was *140 knots (161 mph)* at the 250 hPa level (again around 35,000 ft).   This is amazingly fast for this time of the year."

Zonal fall winds have already formed and the polar and median jets have strengthened...

The Strongest Summer Jet Stream to Hit the Pacific Northwest EVER!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 19, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


Sorry folks.. But cooling is coming for you... SO much for summer

More Proof the skeptics are WINNING!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 21, 2019)

This one is funny as hell...

Heat Wave Hysteria? The Truth Shall Set You Free

"While everyone is fixated on the heat wave, they ignore the unusual cold that’s nearby (Figure 3). As all weather forecasters should know, “for every action, there’s an equal and opposite reaction.” In other words, for every place that there’s warm anomalies, there are places with cool anomalies; it’s nature’s balancing act."






I love it when a fellow meteorologist gets feed up with the hysteria...


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 22, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...






So gents took a 5 hour trip to New Hampshire this weekend to see NASCAR at Loudon. The media....lmao....with the "deadly heat wave" bullcrap on every channel. What a ruse....it was very warm but my son and I sat in the stands the whole afternoon and had a great time.....with 50,000 other fans.. The media made you think you would melt talking about heat indexes and "well it's going to feel like....."

Lol....it was a summer day like I've been through a billion times before! Doy.

Hey Billy....JC....I'm loving it! Because you know before long......
....


----------



## jc456 (Jul 22, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


Skooks, same here,  oh my gawd it was armageddon here in Chi town.  I sat outside all of Saturday, hot sure, it's fking summer and it supposed to be.  deadly, not in the least.  And a storm went through Saturday night Sunday morning and the temps dumped 20 degrees to 70.  Most of the day yesterday, shut off the air.  yep, fking armageddon folks.  

Hope the race was good.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 29, 2019)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



Lol JC.....the racing sucked. NASCAR has a huge problem. The current package in the cars suck....those gigantic spoilers on the back, designed to make the cars more competitive, has backfired. The cars cant pass each other.....we only saw a out 5 passes all day after re-starts. That's why the stands at Chicagoland were only half full last month.....15 years ago, couldnt get a seat. In 2019, the racing sucks.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 29, 2019)

Will The Global Warming Hysterics Never Tire Of Being Wrong?


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


their entire conceptual thinking on how to be more entertaining has failed. I don't like their package as is. I also don't like the three stages.  it's stupid, it's, here, reset all cars on the track and restart.  WTF.  It isn't a 400 mile race it is increments of 400 miles.  stupid.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 29, 2019)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...




lol.....you sound like my son JC. He says the same thing about the stage racing. Tell you what though JC.....nothing like the smell of race gas for 3 hours at a race. The heads of the green mental cases would be exploding......that's why I love lighting up the tires of one of my 2 Mustangs when Im at a light next to one of these EV assholes. I live for that shit...….


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 30, 2019)

This makes me sick....

580 wind mills are being decommissioned after just 5 years of use due to high maintenance costs, bankruptcy, and can you guess where they are being placed? They are not being recycled... They are being buried in a landfill.....






Enviro wackoism and the cost of not recycling these monsters is huge...

The Photo is discarded blades and towers from wind turbines, about to be buried at the city landfill in Casper, Wyoming taken on 7/28/2019.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 30, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> This makes me sick....
> 
> 580 wind mills are being decommissioned after just 5 years of use due to high maintenance costs and can you guess where they are being placed? They are not being recycled... They are being buried in a landfill.....
> 
> ...



Link?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 30, 2019)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > This makes me sick....
> ...


The picture is of wind turbines from a company that went bankrupt.. 580 of them being dismantled and buried...

Where Do Broken Wyoming Wind Turbines Go


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 30, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



The video said 44 turbines. Where did you see 580?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 30, 2019)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



That is just the first 44 this last month. There are a whole lot more coming... No one wanted to touch the holding so it is now being dismantled one area at a time.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 30, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



No source that says 580?
Or did you just add up a bunch of different planned demos?

Also, the ones in the video are 20 years old, not 5 years old.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 31, 2019)

MODOKI is officially dead...





Now it is on to further cooling.  The cold water massing around Alaska means were returning to cold flows entering the Arctic.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 31, 2019)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


There are a series of sites over the next 3 years being dismantled.  This was the oldest and most dangerous as metal fatigue was cracking the blades and towers.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 31, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



So you made up the 580? And the 5 years old claim?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 31, 2019)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


LOL...

Why dont you research bankruptcy filing by wind generating companies...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 31, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



That'll reveal your 580/5 years old info?


----------



## jc456 (Jul 31, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


well the most disturbing part of that video was the claim that there is but a finite number of useful years for the entire distribution of all turbines and the clip of all of the turbines in that shot having to be buried, does seem to speak against the environment, no matter what! Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 31, 2019)

Shockingly thick first year ice between Barents Sea and the North Pole in mid-July

This will not make Alarmists happy..  Below average temps and massive ice build up IN JULY!

There will be whole lot of ice build this year in our arctic.. The Temps are now at or below freezing over the arctic and the ocean currents are now cold... The alarmists knew this was coming and I made the prediction over 2 years ago this change was coming rapidly.  

Here it is....


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 31, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



One of the local recycling companies is costing what it would take to cut these down and recycle them. There is major outrage that these are going to be buried not to mention that this is only the first area of turbines to be dismantled. Over half of the remaining turbines are less than 5 years old and the bankruptcy court couldn't get anyone to buy them.

Fortunately for us Wyoming required these be bonded and monies had to be placed for their clean up should the company go belly up, like this one did. California has over 1500 turbines that no one wants and the state has no money to remove.


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 3, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> Shockingly thick first year ice between Barents Sea and the North Pole in mid-July
> 
> This will not make Alarmists happy..  Below average temps and massive ice build up IN JULY!
> 
> ...



Interesting stuff....you never see the AGW k00ks talking about such areas. Hmmmm.....


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 3, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Shockingly thick first year ice between Barents Sea and the North Pole in mid-July
> ...


Did you see where Germany only built 35 wind turbines this year and how their whole system is about to collapse due to high maintenance costs and thousands of turbines falling into disrepair?

Collapse of Wind Power Threatens Germany’s Green Energy Transition


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 4, 2019)

And the Wind Power crash gets bigger with major companies unable to get parts for turbines due to companies going bankrupt and parts no longer being available...  Got to love it!

Zeeland removing wind turbines after several issues



An Aug. 1, 2019 photo shows crews working to remove wind turbines from Helder Park in Zeeland.

“Shortly after that, the manufacturer of those units went out of business,” said Andrew Boatright with the city’s public works department.

Boatright says it made finding parts to repair the turbines nearly impossible and incredibly costly.


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 5, 2019)

Some great stuff there on wind boys.....

More fodder that liberals never factor in costs with anything they propose....as if you put the windmills and solar panels up and dont have to worry about them for 50 years. They also never factor in the building of transmission lines as a cost.

Laughable


----------



## abu afak (Aug 5, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> This makes me sick....
> 580 wind mills are being decommissioned after just 5 years of use due to high maintenance costs, bankruptcy......Enviro wackoism and the cost of not recycling these monsters is huge...
> *The Photo is discarded blades and towers from wind turbines, about to be buried at the city landfill in Casper, Wyoming* taken on 7/28/2019.


LOL

"..Cynthia Langston, solid waste division manager for the city of Casper, declined to say where the turbine debris came from. But she’s happy to have it. The 1,000 blades will bring in about $675,000 for the landfill, helping keep trash costs low for local residents. *Plus, Langston said, wind-farm junk is Less toxic than other garbage.

“It’s much Cleaner than the Contaminated soil and demolition projects from the Oil and gas industry,” Langston said in an interview. “These are about as Non-toxic as you can get.”*

Wind turbine blades represent a “vanishingly small fraction” of overall waste in the U.S., according to the American Wind Energy Association.

Sachin Shah, chief executive officer of one of the world’s largest clean-power operators, Brookfield Renewable Partners LP, said “there will be an aggressive effort to re-use materials” in the years ahead.".."

Bloomberg - Are you a robot?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 5, 2019)

abu afak said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > This makes me sick....
> ...



*Plus, Langston said, wind-farm junk is Less toxic than other garbage.

“It’s much Cleaner than the Contaminated soil and demolition projects from the Oil and gas industry,” Langston said in an interview. “These are about as Non-toxic as you can get.”*

That's the best thing you can say about them.
They were a huge waste of money, didn't generate useful amounts of reliable power but only cost $675 each to bury.

Unlike the cheap, reliable, useful amounts of energy we get from gas and oil.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 6, 2019)

abu afak said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > This makes me sick....
> ...



LOL...

I know Cynthia and she is right about steel and aluminum being less toxic...  She is now selling these monsters to a recycling company who is cutting them down and hauling them off... This is a money maker for Casper City...


----------



## jc456 (Aug 6, 2019)

abu afak said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > This makes me sick....
> ...


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 7, 2019)

Slowest start to Atlantic Hurricane season since 2004

Upper level wind-shear is keeping any storm formation at zero...

"With no current areas of storm development, 2019 has had the slowest start since at least 2004 when Hurricane Charley was named on August 9th, 2004."


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 7, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> Slowest start to Atlantic Hurricane season since 2004
> 
> Upper level wind-shear is keeping any storm formation at zero...
> 
> "With no current areas of storm development, 2019 has had the slowest start since at least 2004 when Hurricane Charley was named on August 9th, 2004."



More AGW k00k loSiNg.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 11, 2019)

I always knew alarmists were full of shit...

"Brasília (AFP) – Brazilian President Jair Bolsonaro suggested Friday that people “poop every other day” as a way to save the environment, after he came under fire for a surge in deforestation of the Amazon since he came to power."

Now I know why....

Poop less for a cleaner planet, says Brazil’s president


----------



## Sunsettommy (Aug 11, 2019)

Warmists fill their pants over UHI induced heat wave temperatures, but completely ignore the cold records.

Widespread snow all over the East Coast of Australia – first time in decades

*Moscow possibly on track for coldest August on record*

*First snow ever recorded in an AFL game*

*Record-breaking cold in Russia – Again!*

*Record-breaking cold across European Russia*

*More cold temperature records topple in Russia*

*Russia – Only records of the cold! Meteonovosti*

*Already freezing in Finland*

*Cold records shattered in Moscow – ‘Dangerous for gardeners’*

*Moscow – Coldest July 31 in history*

CO2 likes vacations after all.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 13, 2019)

Sunsettommy said:


> Warmists fill their pants over UHI induced heat wave temperatures, but completely ignore the cold records.
> 
> Widespread snow all over the East Coast of Australia – first time in decades
> 
> ...


I've spent the better part of three days in the modeling lab. The Northern Hemisphere is in for a significant change in about two weeks. The Rockies had their first snow on Aug 2 already and not a single hurricane has been produced, as of today, in the Atlantic basin due to wind shear.

Upper atmospheric pressures and temps are falling like a rock already, a full three weeks early. The Polar Jet strength has increased to January levels. The ENSO is now neutral and cooling rapidly with a Pacific cold pool enlarging in the Barents sea off the coast of the US, Canada, and Alaska.

The US is about to drop 10-15 deg F in short order, a full two months early. 

Here comes a very long and cold winter for most of the US.... No heat help from the ocean is going to be seen.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 13, 2019)

Minus two degrees from the 30 year average....


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 17, 2019)

This is happening real fast now.  the cold water of the antarctic has reached the equator and the flows are falling like a rock..











Wind patterns are again changing in the Northern Hemisphere with this massive cool down....


----------



## abu afak (Aug 17, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> *I've spent the better part of three days in the modeling lab.* The Northern Hemisphere is in for a significant change in about two weeks. The Rockies had their first snow on Aug 2 already and not a single hurricane has been produced, as of today, in the Atlantic basin due to wind shear.
> 
> Upper atmospheric pressures and temps are falling like a rock already, a full three weeks early. The Polar Jet strength has increased to January levels. The ENSO is now neutral and cooling rapidly with a Pacific cold pool enlarging in the Barents sea off the coast of the US, Canada, and Alaska.
> 
> ...


1. So you believe in Climate modeling.. but not hundreds of experts even bettter than you at it. 

2. A Cold Winter does nothing to dent GW/AGW, as it doesn't preclude a solar minimum interrupting for a year (or decade).
2b. It will just be warmer than it would have been without our GH Gas blanket.
Thus the last two years didn't surpass 2016's record and were 'only' 2nd and 3rd.

`

`


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 18, 2019)

abu afak said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > *I've spent the better part of three days in the modeling lab.* The Northern Hemisphere is in for a significant change in about two weeks. The Rockies had their first snow on Aug 2 already and not a single hurricane has been produced, as of today, in the Atlantic basin due to wind shear.
> ...


You are an idiot...

1. Current climate modeling fails inside three days.. That's 72 hours.. Beyond that there is no chance *any* climate model will be within the error boundaries. As a meteorologist and an atmospheric physicist I have to use the past to see what our future holds.

2. Our cold winter, that is coming, will be a serious wake up call to you morons. Canada is already experiencing frost and killing freezes in its grain belt, a full five weeks early. This is an indication that our growing seasons are shortening ALREADY.  This will be the third year in a row.

3. Your gas blanket has gaping holes called water vapor and its allowing heat to escape at a much faster rate.

4. The poles are now well below average for temperatures. Now that the Arctic is cooling rapidly and ice is rebounding, due to the cold flows that will now rule the day in the region for the next 30-60 years, all of your AGW forcing is history.

You alarmists are about to get a sever kick in the ass. Our solar minima has been building since 1998 and our oceans have been expending their stored energy since then. The ocean battery is waning and now, after 20 years, comes the cooling of reduced solar output and the spectral shift of energy from bands which warm the oceans to regions that can not.

You all are about to get a lesson form mother nature you will not soon forget.


----------



## abu afak (Aug 18, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> You are an idiot...1. Current climate modeling fails inside three days.. That's 72 hours.. Beyond that there is no chance *any* climate model will be within the error boundaries. As a meteorologist and an atmospheric physicist I have to use the past to see what our future holds.2. Our cold winter, that is coming, will be a serious wake up call to you morons.*Canada is already experiencing frost and killing freezes in its grain belt, a full five weeks early. *This is an indication that our growing seasons are shortening ALREADY.  This will be the third year in a row.
> ....


An even bigger Moron with a related Fallacy/Total Ignorance of the Facts.

If Canada gets a cold winter THIS YEAR it will be an exception in a Long Term WARMING Trend was has Drastically INCREASED the size of their Grain Growing Belt.
ie
*A Warming Climate Brings New Crops to Frigid Zones*
*Longer growing seasons help lead northern farmers to plow up forests for crops such as corn that were once hard to grow in chilly territories*
*A Warming Climate Brings New Crops to Frigid Zones*
Wall St Journal - Jacob Bunge - Nov. 25, 2018

*LA CRETE, Alberta—The Farm Belt is marching Northward.*

Upper Alberta is bitter cold much of the year, and remote. Not much grows other than the spruce and poplar that spread out a hundred miles around Highway 88 north toward La Crete. Signs warn drivers to watch for moose and make sure their gas tanks are filled. *Farms have produced mostly wheat, canola and barley. Summers were so short farmer Dicky Driedger used to tease his wife about wasting garden space growing corn.

Today, Mr. Driedger is the one growing corn. So are many other northern-Alberta farmers who are plowing up forests to create fields, which lets them grow still more of it. The new prospect of warmer-weather crops is helping lift farmland prices, with an acre near La Crete selling for nearly Five times what it fetched 10 years ago.

One reason is the Warming Planet and Longer growing seasons. Temperatures around La Crete are 3.6° Fahrenheit warmer on average annually than in 1950, Canadian federal climate records show, and the growing season is nearly two weeks longer.*

“A few degrees doesn’t sound like much,” said Mr. Driedger, 56, who has farmed for three decades in the area roughly as far north as Juneau, Alaska. “Maybe it doesn’t make such a big difference on wheat or canola, but on corn, it sure does.” In August, he watched a tractor-size tiller yank tree roots from the earth, which were to be piled up and ignited in giant bonfires to create new fields.
[.....]
It is hard to predict precisely the effects of a changing planet, but the world of business and finance is trying to put prices on it. *Agriculture is among industries on the front lines because a warming climate changes the crops that farmers can plant,* affecting the productivity and value of their land.

Agricultural giants such as Bayer AG , Cargill Inc., DowDuPont Inc.and Bunge Ltd. are pushing to develop hardier crops, plan new logistics networks and offer new technologies designed to help farmers adapt. *DowDuPont, maker of Pioneer brand seeds, said its scientists are developing crops that mature faster and in drier conditions for farmers in regions growing Hotter.* It is marketing weather services to help farmers better anticipate storms and weather-driven crop disease.

Along with water availability, _“no challenge is more important to our industry—and our world—than climate change,”_ said DowDuPont agriculture-business head..
[.....]
`


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 18, 2019)

abu afak said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > You are an idiot...1. Current climate modeling fails inside three days.. That's 72 hours.. Beyond that there is no chance *any* climate model will be within the error boundaries. As a meteorologist and an atmospheric physicist I have to use the past to see what our future holds.2. Our cold winter, that is coming, will be a serious wake up call to you morons.*Canada is already experiencing frost and killing freezes in its grain belt, a full five weeks early. *This is an indication that our growing seasons are shortening ALREADY.  This will be the third year in a row.
> ...


BWHAAAaaaaaaaa 

You didn't read the article or the paper it is based on...it states the 1990's is when in increase occurred, not today.. This means it occurred during the up side of the solar phase. We are in the cooling side of the solar phase today and that gain is being lost.  You just chose to stop where it was convenient.


----------



## abu afak (Aug 18, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> BWHAAAaaaaaaaa
> *
> You didn't read the article or the paper it is based on...it states the 1990's is when in increase occurred, not today..* This means it occurred during the up side of the solar phase. We are in the cooling side of the solar phase today and that gain is being lost.  You just chose to stop where it was convenient.


Uh..Wrong Dufus.
.
There are graphs in the article showing a trendline thru 2010 for BOTH Increased Temperature and Increased days in the growing season.
(_Source for both: Alberta Climate Records/University of Lethbridge_)
And you can be sure that Trend has continued right through the last 9 years as well, along with USA and World temps.
DISHONESTY and denial.

You remain nothing but a DISHONEST Combative asshole who can't shut up even when you're porked.

`


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 18, 2019)

abu afak said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > BWHAAAaaaaaaaa
> ...


You failed to read the paper on which your article is based...


----------



## SSDD (Aug 18, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



You don't think he is capable of actually reading that material do you?  He doesn't even read what he posts...it is provided to him...and he isn't able to even begin to discuss what even his own material says.

He sees clicking on the funny button as an adequate defense of his position


----------



## abu afak (Aug 18, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> You failed to read the paper on which your article is based...


I posted the article with Info that goes beyond it. (and even on to the UK).

I am NOT limited to just the paper that is PART of it You IDIOT Loud mouth.
and take STD-STD with you.

And do you think it's gotten anything BUT warmer since the 90s you 12 IQ Clown?
While Canada and the rest of the planet set records near yearly?

Bye!

`


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 18, 2019)

abu afak said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > You failed to read the paper on which your article is based...
> ...


Way to go retard...  The earth runs in roughly 240-320 year cycles  120-160 years of warm and 120-160 years of cool..  We have seen just 1/2 of a normal cycle....






Note the plateau at the top of the cycle.... Were entering the cooling phase of the next cycle..  But your to stupid to understand this..

Below is a sign wave with global temps superimposed over the the top.. This resembles or is what is coming...


----------



## abu afak (Aug 18, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


OFF topic garbage after I refuted your idiotic attempt to limit it to a paper withIN an ARTICLE which says what I said it did.
You lost.

Typical use of Graphs/Smoke and Mirror/Coloring-book as Deflection from discussion at hand.

*Gameover.*
(but gratuitously last word some more)
`


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 18, 2019)

abu afak said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > abu afak said:
> ...


LOL..

You do not read what it is you post. You do not research what your posts are based on... In short you are nothing more than a useful idiot.   

My last post placed huge holes in your hypothesis and claims. I demonstrated, with empirical evidence, exactly where we are in the earths natural cycles and where we are going despite your "were all gonna die" pontifications.  You use short snippets that do not reflect reality and are not representative of the earths natural cycles that have been going on for 4.5 billion years.

You have earned the title of useful idiot..


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 18, 2019)

abu afak said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > You are an idiot...1. Current climate modeling fails inside three days.. That's 72 hours.. Beyond that there is no chance *any* climate model will be within the error boundaries. As a meteorologist and an atmospheric physicist I have to use the past to see what our future holds.2. Our cold winter, that is coming, will be a serious wake up call to you morons.*Canada is already experiencing frost and killing freezes in its grain belt, a full five weeks early. *This is an indication that our growing seasons are shortening ALREADY.  This will be the third year in a row.
> ...



I thought we were going to starve numb nuts?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 18, 2019)

abu afak said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > You are an idiot...1. Current climate modeling fails inside three days.. That's 72 hours.. Beyond that there is no chance *any* climate model will be within the error boundaries. As a meteorologist and an atmospheric physicist I have to use the past to see what our future holds.2. Our cold winter, that is coming, will be a serious wake up call to you morons.*Canada is already experiencing frost and killing freezes in its grain belt, a full five weeks early. *This is an indication that our growing seasons are shortening ALREADY.  This will be the third year in a row.
> ...


_Agricultural giants such as Bayer AG , Cargill Inc., DowDuPont Inc.and Bunge Ltd. are pushing to develop hardier crops, plan new logistics networks and offer new technologies designed to help farmers adapt. *DowDuPont, maker of Pioneer brand seeds, said its scientists are developing crops that mature faster and in drier conditions for farmers in regions growing Hotter.* It is marketing weather services to help farmers better anticipate storms and weather-driven crop disease._

The same people worried about climate change are against GMOs.


----------



## SSDD (Aug 19, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



People like him rarely, if ever see the data which presents the big picture....or the honest picture.  You show a guy like him the following two graphs and he would be the first to jump up and claim that one is "denier" bullshit and the other is real sceince.  Whoever gives him the material that he posts wants him to be just as stupid and ignorant as he is right now...


----------



## Sunsettommy (Aug 19, 2019)

CO2 fast asleep:

*Up to a foot of snow possible in Mt Rainier summit, Washington*

*The blizzard of Oz? VIDEO of kangaroos frolicking in the snow goes viral*  Record snowfall in Australia

*Two more days of record cold in Russia*  Record cold in several areas.

*Record cold in the Lower Volga and the lower Don*   Absolute temperature minimums were set in a number of points, including Rostov, Volgograd and Aktobe regions.

*UK cauliflower shortage after ‘unprecedented’ rain*

*New Glacier Forming in California*  The remnants of last season’s snow pack.

With El-Nino fading away, reports of cold weather will increase.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 19, 2019)

Sunsettommy said:


> *New Glacier Forming in California* The remnants of last season’s snow pack.
> 
> With El-Nino fading away, reports of cold weather will increase.


We now have the re-emergence of 39 glaciers in Glacier National Park... And the government scientific team up there can not explain it....

The down ward cooling slide is just getting a good start..


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 21, 2019)

Now this is inconvenient for the alarmists...

Wind farms are dying in England.. They are producing just half of their recent levels in output... Age and downed equipment are killing the British and Danish grids...

"_3. The normalised load factor for UK onshore wind farms _*declines from a peak of about 24% at age 1 to 15% at age 10 and 11% at age 15.*_ The decline in the normalised load factor for Danish onshore wind farms is slower but still significant with a fall from a peak of 22% to 18% at age 15. On the other hand for offshore wind farms in Denmark the normalised load factor _*falls from 39% at age 0 to 15% at age 10*_. The reasons for the observed declines in normalised load factors cannot be fully assessed using the data available but outages due to mechanical breakdowns appear to be a contributory factor._"

And now that the Brits have killed subsidies they are dying a sordid death.

Paying Much More For Much Less


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 26, 2019)

So JC.....Billy......whats the word?

Here in New York, fall has basically hit. Chilly mornings the last several days. Funnier still........last week the weather service issued several heat advisories and the temps were in the lower 80's. I was like, "WTF is this crap?". It clearly felt hot but it was due to killer humidity. When I was younger, you'd only get heat advisories when the temps were in the mid-90's. LOL.......soon we'll be getting "heat advisories" when the temps are in the 70's


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 26, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> So JC.....Billy......whats the word?
> 
> Here in New York, fall has basically hit. Chilly mornings the last several days. Funnier still........last week the weather service issued several heat advisories and the temps were in the lower 80's. I was like, "WTF is this crap?". It clearly felt hot but it was due to killer humidity. When I was younger, you'd only get heat advisories when the temps were in the mid-90's. LOL.......soon we'll be getting "heat advisories" when the temps are in the 70's


You're dealing with the leading edge of cold and we here in the west are about to get the first of many major cool downs this week. Low's below freezing by the end of the week. Way to early for this..


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 26, 2019)

Billy........lol.....its still late August but its only 60 degree's here in New York today. That means 50 by the ocean. Three decades ago, I used to vacation out by Montauk Pt on the east end of Long Island the second week of September because the oceanfront condos dropped in price after Labor Day. We'd swim well into the evening after spending the day on the beach...........all week! Now? Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too chilly by September 1st around here. What gives?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 26, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> Billy........lol.....its still late August but its only 60 degree's here in New York today. That means 50 by the ocean. Three decades ago, I used to vacation out by Montauk Pt on the east end of Long Island the second week of September because the oceanfront condos dropped in price after Labor Day. We'd swim well into the evening after spending the day on the beach...........all week! Now? Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too chilly by September 1st around here. What gives?


Hang on to your thermals, your going to need them for the long winter coming..


----------



## westwall (Aug 26, 2019)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...







Except when it is their Mary Jane, then it is A-OK


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 27, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Billy........lol.....its still late August but its only 60 degree's here in New York today. That means 50 by the ocean. Three decades ago, I used to vacation out by Montauk Pt on the east end of Long Island the second week of September because the oceanfront condos dropped in price after Labor Day. We'd swim well into the evening after spending the day on the beach...........all week! Now? Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too chilly by September 1st around here. What gives?
> ...




LOL....hey the last few winters, JC and I are usually sporting the nut sack warmers by mid-October. On Thursday night, Im taking the kids to a concert at Jones Beach Theatre right on the ocean. Dollar to a thousand stale donuts we'll have to have hoodies on...….ghey……..its still August.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 27, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


My temperature is 34 deg F this morning.. A nice frost is on the grass in the yard.  Not sure if it was cold enough, long enough, to kill the garden but this is two months early.

ETA: Just pulled the digital log.. It was 31 deg F for about 90 min last night... Not sure if  the garden is going to make it..


----------



## SSDD (Aug 27, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



I take my dog for a walk every morning before sun up and have noticed that it is almost getting cool enough to add a long sleeve shirt...august in the deep south and getting chilly enough to wear long sleeves in the morning...


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 27, 2019)

Looks like we got about two more weeks before we get into negative territory for the 3-4 region.






Given the history of La Niña events we are about to go very cold... Region one is the tell tale..


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 27, 2019)

SSDD said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



How fucked up is that?

But does tell us that the research on peoples perception of climate change is dead eye accurate....most people base it on the local climate. When your balls are busting from cold by October, nobody is going to be worried about climate action!


----------



## jc456 (Aug 27, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


it's called patterns and cycles.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Aug 31, 2019)

*WINTER storm warning for Alaska – in mid August*  Heavy wet snow expected.

*Below-average temps for the Plains*

*Intense cold in Uruguay*

*More than normal ice coverage in Northern Hemisphere*

*Snowing in Turkey in August – Video*

*Fact – No Warming in the United States Since 2005*

*New record cold in European Russia North*

*More record cold, this time in the center of Russia*

*USS Al Gore Research Vessel*


----------



## jc456 (Sep 5, 2019)

Wahoo three smilies


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 9, 2019)

Hey JC....Billy.....what's the word?

Did you see the CNN ratings on last weeks Town Hall on Climate Change?

Like I've been saying in here for 10 years and 7 years on this thread.....nobody gives a shit about this climate change crap


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 9, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC....Billy.....what's the word?
> 
> Did you see the CNN ratings on last weeks Town Hall on Climate Change?
> 
> Like I've been saying in here for 10 years and 7 years on this thread.....nobody gives a shit about this climate change crap


One of the papers gave it 4 Pinocchio's as the moderators were told to assume there is a  crisis...  It was nothing more than a left wing propaganda fest..


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2019)

Snow in Utah yesterday and Snow in Wyoming today down to 5500 feet...  Welcome Winter..   Just 8 weeks early..


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 11, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> View attachment 278664
> 
> Snow in Utah yesterday and Snow in Wyoming today down to 5500 feet...  Welcome Winter..   Just 8 weeks early..


 
WTF??!!

Ghey........Im dreading October here in New York. In recent years, its cold by the end of the first week in October........it blows. Last year, Thanksgiving Day was below zero with the wind chill.....could have kept the turkey outside to save freezer space. We wore hoodies into early June. And JC and I traded stories of frozen stuff all winter......he had it worse than me and I had my nut sack warmers at the ready for 8 months. What a load of shit........meanwhile the DUMS still talking about this "crisis".


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 278664
> ...


I ordered up 200' of new heat tapes and pipe warming blankets.  Got to winterize this next week and get things closed up.  Were expecting 20 deg temps late next week..  The animals all say its time. Even Canadian Geese are migrating 8 weeks early... Two days in a row seeing massive flocks going south now.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Sep 11, 2019)

*Canadian crop estimates in ‘sharp decline’*

*NASA – Next solar cycle will be weakest in 200 years*

*US Growing Degree Days Plummet*

*Earliest snow in 30 years in Sochi, Russia*

*University College team predicts one of the coldest winters in decades for UK*

*University College team predicts one of the coldest winters in decades for UK*

CO2 still doesn't prevent early Snowfall, they are on strike, demanding more sunny days!


----------



## abu afak (Sep 11, 2019)

*Just when you thought it was gone, there's near Record Breaking Heat on the way*
by Josh Knight/StormWatch7 Meteorologist

Tuesday, September 10th 2019[/b]

*WASHINGTON (ABC7) — StormWatch7 is tracking temperatures that will soar back into the mid-90s for the middle of this week! With the humidity on the way, it will feel even hotter.

Today, the bulk of the heat is just off to our west and southwest, but it is on the way!







Heat just down to the south and west of our area today will be building in Wednesday and Thursday


By Wednesday afternoon, many of us, especially in the I-95 corridor, could see triple-digit feels like temperatures.








Wednesday DMV peak heat index


Thursday will feel very similar with the same air mass in place, but this is a short-lived blast of heat (thank goodness).







Feels like compared to temperature the next three days


`*


----------



## abu afak (Sep 11, 2019)

*STORM TEAM 8 FORECAST: Near Record Heat expected again this afternoon*
by: Leigh Spann

Posted: Sep 11, 2019 / 04:11 AM EDT / Updated: Sep 11, 2019 / 11:37 AM EDT

*TAMPA, Fla. (WFLA) – Another scorcher expected today with highs in the low to mid 90s. In Tampa, the forecast is 94, and the record high is 95 set in 2016.*

A breeze from the northeast all day will bring just a 20% chance of a passing shower this afternoon. The rain chance remains slim at just 20% tomorrow, and it will be hot again with highs in the low to mid 90s.

Rain chances increase to 40% Friday as tropical moisture begins to spread across the state. Highs will be in the low 90s. A tropical wave brings the weekend rain chances up to 60%.



.


----------



## abu afak (Sep 11, 2019)

*East Texas setting Record Heat for September*
One of the hottest starts to September on Record in East Texas!

Author: Joel Barnes
Published: 6:25 PM CDT September 10, 2019
Updated: 8:05 PM CDT September 10, 2019
TYLER, Texas — Continued hot and dry weather across East Texas is leading to more counties being added to our Burn Ban list. As of Tuesday, that list included:


Smith County
Morris County
Cherokee County
Cass County
Gregg County
Upshur County
Rusk County
Marion County
Harrison County
Henderson County
Anderson County
Houston County
Trinity County





Joel Barnes


`


----------



## Sunsettommy (Sep 11, 2019)

Too bad for the good old days when it was a LOT hotter:






and,






and,






and,






and,






LINK

============================
I can get a lot more like this, was it the fault of a trace ghg, with a trace IR absorption range, with a trace effect on the "heat" budget?

It was below 350 ppm at the time.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2019)

abu afak said:


> *Just when you thought it was gone, there's near Record Breaking Heat on the way*
> by Josh Knight/StormWatch7 Meteorologist
> 
> Tuesday, September 10th 2019[/b]
> ...


Moron...

HIGH PRESSURE is in place in a SMALL REGION while the rest of the nation and Northern Hemisphere is unseasonably cold... 

Your an IDIOT who conflates a localized event with what is going on throughout the hemisphere when the empirical evidence shows your warm area is an ANOMALY compared to the rest of the NH.


----------



## SSDD (Sep 12, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > *Just when you thought it was gone, there's near Record Breaking Heat on the way*
> ...



He isn't conflating anything...he is just repeating what he was told to say by another idiot who conflates localized events with what is going on throughout the hemisphere..


----------



## abu afak (Sep 12, 2019)

SSDD said:


> He isn't conflating anything...he is just repeating what he was told to say by another idiot who conflates localized events with what is going on throughout the hemisphere..


*This thread was started by the Section CLOWN and is 95% FULL of Daily and local WEATHER bumped for Years by it.*
And regularly Posted by EVERY denier here.
Including snow someplace in Utah on the top of the last page by BillyBobb.


*Denver Sets 3rd Heat Record This Month*
By Dave AguileraSeptember 5, 2019 at 4:54 pm
Filed Under:Denver News
Denver Sets 3rd Heat Record This Month

DENVER(CBS)- We may be almost a week into September but, summer heat does not want to give up just yet. Denver set another record high on Thursday. The record was 97 degrees set in 2013 and 1899. Denver’s high temp zoomed up to 98 degrees at 2 p.m. on Thursday afternoon.






This continues a hot spell that kicked off the month already with several records. If you remember, (how could you forget), Sunday the 1st had a record high of 98 and Labor Day hit a record of 100!

Today’s 98 also adds to the tally of 90-plus degree days for the year. Which now is 47 days. That is 4 days above a normal year.









`


----------



## abu afak (Sep 12, 2019)

*‘In for a Roasting’: Australia ‘on brink’ of ‘Apocalyptic’ conditions*
Something strange is happening in the air above Antarctica that hasn’t happened since 1992 — and it has dire consequences for Australia.

Jamie Seidel
news.com.au SEPTEMBER 11, 2019
‘In for a roasting’: Australia ‘on brink’ of ‘apocalyptic’ conditions

New footage has emerged from inside the Peregian Beach disaster zone in Queensland, revealing the extent of the crisis.
*
The Arctic is on fire. Now, Antarctica is suddenly experiencing a heatwave. And that means a looming rainfall apocalypse for Australia.*

According to a recent report by senior researchers from the Australian Bureau of Meteorology, we’re in for higher than normal spring temperatures. And less rain.

It’s all because of record warm temperatures in the air swirling above Antarctica.

It’s producing a domino effect.

The stratospheric “polar vortex” has been disrupted. It could even reverse direction.

It’s pushing stormy Southern Ocean wind streams over Tasmania, New Zealand’s South Island and South America’s Patagonia. This is away from its regular route over the Australian mainland.

And that means NSW and southern Queensland — already in parts devastated by bushfires so early in the season — are set to face worsening conditions and an even more catastrophic bushfire season.










*SUDDEN STRATOSPHERIC WARMING*

“The warming began in the last week of August when temperatures in the stratosphere high above the South Pole began rapidly heating,” the article published in _The Conversation_ reads. Four senior Bureau of Meteorology forecasters compiled it.

“Thanks to improvements in modelling and the Bureau’s new supercomputer, these types of events can be forecast better than ever before.”

It foresees a looming stronger-than-usual melt of sea ice.

It foresees a shift in the typical wind temperatures and patterns coming off the Antarctic continent.

“In the coming weeks the warming is forecast to intensify, and its effects will extend downward to earth’s surface, affecting much of eastern Australia over the coming months,” the forecasters warn.
*
It is likely to be the most severe Antarctic warming event on record.*


The previous highest Antarctic air temperatures were in September 2002. These resulted in Australia’s fourth driest winter on record, with spring-autumn mean-maximum temperatures the highest “by considerable margins”.





This year is shaping up to be worse than 2002. Picture: BOMSource:Supplied

*WORLD OF FIRE*

*This year has been unprecedented in the northern hemisphere. Wildfires have swept through the Arctic, burning large swathes of Canada, Norway, Sweden and Siberian Russia.

These are regions packed full of fuel — from dense forests through to ancient peat bogs.

Usually, it doesn’t burn because it’s frozen or wet.

But year after year of Warming Temperatures have dried out growing patches.*

“The north is a big tinderbox, but it’s been limited from burning by the climate,” Merritt Turetsky at the University of Guelph in Canada told _New Scientist_. “If you remove those climatic constraints, all those fuels are ready to go.”





Fires are raging across NSW and Queensland. Picture: SuppliedSource:News Regional Media

And it’s adding to a warming feedback loop. Fires are killing the vegetation. That exposes the permafrost below to the sun’s heat. And that releases the carbon dioxide and methane within.

Both gases then serve to trap even more heat in the atmosphere, further accelerating the feedback loop.

Antarctica has no such forests. But the extent of its sea ice determines the temperature and course of ocean currents and winds. As the ice retreats, those long-establish flows weaken and shift.

“It is abundantly clear that climate disruption is happening now and everywhere,” UN Secretary-General Antonio Guterres warned earlier this month. “Every week brings us news of more climate-related devastation. And climate impacts are only going to increase in severity and frequency.”





Satellite image released by NASA shows the fires in Brazil. Picture: L. Parmitano/NASA via APSource:AP

*POLAR FALLOUT*

The Antarctic is the engine room of the southern hemisphere’s climate.

Every winter, westerly winds begin to swirl at speeds of up to 200km/h high above the South Pole.

The mechanics are relatively simple.

It’s cold above the pole, which is experiencing months of darkness. But the Southern Ocean is still being warmed by the sun.

And, as the sun begins its southward march with the onset of spring, the polar vortex is gradually weakened.

“However, in some years this breakdown can happen faster than usual,” the meteorologists write.

In such instances, unusually hot air intrudes over Antarctica — disrupting the temperature mix producing the high-speed westerly winds.

“Very rarely, if the waves are strong enough they can rapidly break down the polar vortex, actually reversing the direction of the winds so they become easterly,” the article continues.

The only time this has been seen to happen was September 2002.

It’s on the brink of happening again.

“Impacts from this stratospheric warming are likely to reach earth’s surface in the next month and possibly extend through to January,” the meteorologists warn.

And that means even less rainfall for much of southern and Central Australia.

With it will come clearer skies and higher temperatures.

“Past stratospheric warming events and associated wind changes have had their strongest effects in NSW and southern Queensland, where springtime temperatures increased, rainfall decreased, and heatwaves and fire risk rose,” they say.

This compounds an already disastrous winter for New South Wales and much of Queensland. There, soil moisture levels actually decreased over what should have been their wet season.

So spring — and summer — will be starting from an already devastatingly dry low.




Have a nice page.


`


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 12, 2019)

abu afak said:


> *‘In for a roasting’: Australia ‘on brink’ of ‘apocalyptic’ conditions*
> Something strange is happening in the air above Antarctica that hasn’t happened since 1992 — and it has dire consequences for Australia.
> 
> Jamie Seidel
> ...



There were never wildfires before we used fossil fuels.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 12, 2019)

abu afak said:


> *‘In for a Roasting’: Australia ‘on brink’ of ‘Apocalyptic’ conditions*
> Something strange is happening in the air above Antarctica that hasn’t happened since 1992 — and it has dire consequences for Australia.
> 
> Jamie Seidel
> ...


LOL

Jamie Seidel...

Far left enviro wacko who has no empirical evidence to support her hyperbole. Love the CUT AND PASTE without any real content...

You are aware that both poles are now 3-5 degrees below average now for 2 years.  This means the permafrost is no  longer melting..  Minor little problems your pea brain can not process...


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 12, 2019)

abu afak said:


> SSDD said:
> 
> 
> > He isn't conflating anything...he is just repeating what he was told to say by another idiot who conflates localized events with what is going on throughout the hemisphere..
> ...


BWHAAAAAAaaaaaaaa

I read that load of crap..  The NOAA station used for it has a + bias of 4.2 deg F due to poor siting and building/parking lot bias ingress.  The US-CRN, station just 14 miles from the GISS station, puts this in the trash where it belongs, no record, just hyper bull shit from idiots who have no ability to think critically, like you


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 19, 2019)

lol.........who's not winning?!!!

NBC News Asks Americans To Confess Their Climate Change Sins
Peter Hasson Senior Reporter

NBC News Asks Americans To Confess Their Climate Change Sins

_*One person apparently used the project to tout their virtuousness, rather than confess their climate sins. “I LOVE meat. But I love the earth more. Vegan for over 4 years now,” they wrote*_
*

*


----------



## Sunsettommy (Sep 19, 2019)

CO2 is in a death struggle with Jack Frost....

*Arctic ‘Global Warming’ Mission Scuppered By Mysterious Hard White Substance*

*Snowing in California*

*Snowfall in Utah*

*Snow Blankets Higher Peaks of Utah, Wyoming, Montana and Colorado*

*A thick layer of snow covered Italy*

*Winter weather at Rocky Mountain National Park*

*Early snowfall in Norilsk, Russia    *Snowfall weeks early

*Record cold in Siberia*

*Coldest September morning EVER for six SA towns*

*Earliest snow in Sweden in 20 years*

*CO2 is a having a rough time these days!*


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 19, 2019)

Sunsettommy said:


> CO2 is in a death struggle with Jack Frost....
> 
> *Arctic ‘Global Warming’ Mission Scuppered By Mysterious Hard White Substance*
> 
> ...


I'm sure Abu Fuk Fuk will be along shortly to post up one warmer area and tell you all that global cold and snow is imaginary...


----------



## Sunsettommy (Sep 19, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > CO2 is in a death struggle with Jack Frost....
> ...



He will ignore the IPCC own projections of less snow and cold/ more rain freezing rain in winters of the future.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 19, 2019)

abu afak said:


> *‘In for a Roasting’: Australia ‘on brink’ of ‘Apocalyptic’ conditions*
> Something strange is happening in the air above Antarctica that hasn’t happened since 1992 — and it has dire consequences for Australia.
> 
> Jamie Seidel
> ...



CO2 causes floods AND fires?  Is there a left and right handed version of this dangerous molecule?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 19, 2019)

This thing all things devours: birds, beasts, trees, flowers; Gnaws iron, bites steel; grinds hard stones to meal; Slays king, ruins town, And beats high mountain down.

CO2


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 21, 2019)

https://www.breitbart.com/environment/2019/09/20/nolte-climate-experts-are-0-41-with-their-doomsday-predictions/


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 28, 2019)

So JC.....Billy......whats the word on the winning this week? I feel like Ive lost touch with you guys lately. How funny was the shit with the climate k00k kid last week?


----------



## Sunsettommy (Sep 28, 2019)

The effect of CO2 vacationing, is shivering cold!

*Snow forecast for European part of Russia*

*Protesting Global Warming in Australia – In the snow*

*Cordova, AK – Lowest September Temperature on record*

*Winter storm watch for north-central Montana – Blizzard potential*

*Unprecedented cold on Lower Volga*

*New Zealand – Snow and ice close South Island highways*

*A foot of snow for Alberta*

*URGENT – “Historic Winter Storm” Warning for Montana*

*What will make this blizzard “historic”?*  The forecast we have out is something we haven’t really seen in at least 30 years, and probably 80 years,” said meteorologist Jason Anglin at the National Weather Service in Great Falls. “The sheer amount we’re forecasting is quite high.It’s unusual in September.”

*More than 3 ft of snow for southwestern Alberta*

Gonna need another CO2 blanket this winter!


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 29, 2019)

*^^^ YIKES ^^^*


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 29, 2019)

Got to love it...Over 6 feet of snow in Glacier National Park..  Way too early and trapping hunters on the mountains..


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 29, 2019)

BWHhaaaaaaaaaa

An Asian PhD and climate modeler puls the plug on AGW....

"Dr. Mototaka Nakamura is a top-level oceanographer and meteorologist who worked from 1990 to 2014 on cloud dynamics, and on atmospheric and ocean flows. He has published about 20 climate papers on fluid dynamics, and he has now quite simply had enough of the shenanigans that pass for climate science and climate modelling.

In June, he put out a small book in Japanese on the sorry state of climate science, titled “_Confessions of a climate scientist: the global warming hypothesis is an unproven hypothesis“. But behind that mild title is a hard-hitting exposure of the uselessness of climate models for forecasting. In a sane world, it would kill the current set of climate models absolutely stone dead. But of course, at present the world is anything but sane._"

How Many Times do Useless Climate Models have to be Killed before they Die?

Excellent read for an article and the paper is devastating to the AGW hypothesis..

A Climate Modeller Spills the Beans – Quadrant Online


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 29, 2019)

Record-Smashing, Historic September Snowstorm Brings 4 Feet of Snow, Blizzard Conditions to Northern Rockies | The Weather Channel


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 29, 2019)

BWHHaaaaaaaaaaaa

New Tesla cars ignite on the back of a semi during transport...







6 rolling death traps wont kill people...

Truck hauling electric vehicles catches fire on I-80 near Carlin


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 29, 2019)

China Abandons Green Energy Subsidies... It will now stand or fall on its own merit..

"While continuing to fund unconventional gas, China has now largely stopped providing national-level subsidies to wind and solar projects and is implementing reforms to its feed-in-tariff system, moving to replace it with auctions in which wind and solar power must compete directly with fossil fuels."

Climate Champion China Ramping Up Government Funding for Fossil Fuel


----------



## SSDD (Oct 1, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> BWHhaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> An Asian PhD and climate modeler puls the plug on AGW....
> 
> ...



How many times must a hypothesis be killed before it is dead?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 1, 2019)

SSDD said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > BWHhaaaaaaaaaa
> ...


It used to be one predictive failure... They are going on 290+ models now that fail without exception..


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 1, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> SSDD said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...




LOL.........the climate k00ks never want to talk about what the IPCC stated very clearly in the mid-1990's......that "computer models cannot be used to determine the future climate".


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 2, 2019)

More.....





Poland: Zero Emissions Is A Trillion-Dollar Fantasy


----------



## Sunsettommy (Oct 5, 2019)

CO2 is going to face a long winter.....................

*Now snowing in 8 states and 5 provinces – In September*

*Temperatures 15 to 30 degrees below average across much of Northwest*

*Montana – More than a foot of snow so far – LOTS more on the way*

*Record snowfall in Spokane*  First measurable snowfall on Sept. 28 in _at least_ 138 years, maybe a lot longer.

*Record-Smashing September Snowstorm Dumps Up to 4 Feet of Snow on Montana*

*Nevada – Winnemucca snowfall breaks 142-year-old record*  Since _at least_ 1877, maybe longer.

*Alberta – Record snowfall hits the hat*

*‘Historic’ winter storm breaks century-long records in Montana – Video*

*Chile – Snow surprises inhabitants of La Araucanía – in Full Spring*

*Almost entire Sweden with subzero temperatures*  Sweden – Homeland of Greta Thunberg.

This is embarrassing, CO2 was supposed to be the wonder molecule power boy heating up the world......., but alas he is too busy getting lost inside of leaves.....


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 6, 2019)

Sunsettommy said:


> CO2 is going to face a long winter.....................
> 
> *Now snowing in 8 states and 5 provinces – In September*
> 
> ...



And heres the thing.....this kind of stuff is exactly why Greta stays a symbolic goofball only for the climate k00ks. People still arent caring. Who couldnt figure out that these meatheads would get around to rolling out some nutty kid? But did her appearance lead to some seminal moment for the public? Yuk....yuk.....nope. Just like David Hogg.....disappeared from the public landscape!

The public sees a massive snowstorm in Montana in September.....time to break out the nut sack warmers. Not too worried about global warming


----------



## jc456 (Oct 6, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> So JC.....Billy......whats the word on the winning this week? I feel like Ive lost touch with you guys lately. How funny was the shit with the climate k00k kid last week?


Yeah, she was most likely chained up and forced to hear about how bad you and I are for years. I’ve seen dogs that had been chained and then released go fking nuts like her


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 7, 2019)

By the end of the week I should have about 16" of snow....  No fall, do not pass go, do not collect 200.00.





Welcome to the great Divide...


----------



## ReinyDays (Oct 7, 2019)

God, that's terrible Billy-Bob ... even after 100 years of catastrophic global warming it's still going to be 14ºF Friday morning ... now I feel guilty conserving fossil fuel all these years ...


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 7, 2019)

ReinyDays said:


> God, that's terrible Billy-Bob ... even after 100 years of catastrophic global warming it's still going to be 14ºF Friday morning ... now I feel guilty conserving fossil fuel all these years ...


Its only early by about 4-5 weeks...  Even the Canadian Geese have already headed south..  I'll be spending the day today making sure water lines are winterized and heating tapes function.


----------



## ReinyDays (Oct 7, 2019)

Yeesh ... don't mean to sound like a whiner ... but all the global warming in the world ain't going to help you ... mind if I ask what elevation you live at? ...


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 7, 2019)

ReinyDays said:


> Yeesh ... don't mean to sound like a whiner ... but all the global warming in the world ain't going to help you ... mind if I ask what elevation you live at? ...


6435 feet


----------



## ReinyDays (Oct 7, 2019)

Ouch ... global warming isn't going to help you at all ...


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 9, 2019)

yuk.....yuk............

More AGW k00k losing..............

*https://www.cnbc.com/2019/10/01/coal-is-still-king-in-southeast-asia-despite-clean-energy-efforts.html*

And will continue to be for at least ten years and even then, the proliferation of transmission lines for renewables a huge* ? *


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 9, 2019)

Idiotic Environmental Predictions


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 12, 2019)

LMBO.....the next time some bobblehead starts talking about " doing something" about climate change....


Getting Real About Green Energy


Been saying the costs are impossible for 10 years.....never knew just how impossible


----------



## jc456 (Oct 17, 2019)

You Skooks,  Get look at this.  It's long, but if you have time take a listen.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 23, 2019)

jc456 said:


> You Skooks,  Get look at this.  It's long, but if you have time take a listen.



Cool stuff JC....will check it out for sure. Home again recovering from surgery for 2 more stents....I'm officially bionic. Alot of pain this time around though so its sucked this past week.

Meanwhile JC......

NASA: Ozone Hole Is Now The Smallest On Record


----------



## Sunsettommy (Oct 24, 2019)

Winter weather still exist despite that charming demon, Mr. CO2 hanging around boasting his heating skills:

*Record cold in Sakhalin Russia*

*Record snowfall in Spokane knocks out power, blocks streets*

*Large winter storm to hit US – In Early October*

*Blizzard warnings for North Dakota*

*Denver – 2nd Largest Temperature Change On Record!* - A 70 degree change in two days, and a record low for the date.!

*Early snow and frost stall Canadian harvest*

*Record snowfall in North Dakota – Three times previous record* - Beats previous record “by a long shot,” says meteorologist.  “It’s historical, really.”

*Vancouver – Coldest Oct 10 in 123 years – 2nd cold record in two days* - Temperatures tumble across B.C. At least 41 records broken across province in 2 days.

*More than a foot of snow for parts of Alaska*

*Record cold in Transbaikal Territory* - Several settlements report record cold.

*‘No lights, no heat. Nothing. Period’* - An “unprecedented” snowstorm hammered Manitoba over the weekend, forcing states of emergency in both the city of Winnipeg and the province. 

*It. Does. Not. Quit.* - “A storm of this severity and duration is rare in the middle of winter, maybe unprecedented in early October.”
Joran Gackle, Kulm Weatherman

*Historic Midwest Blizzard Has Farmers “Expecting Massive Crop Losses”*

*Buried in winter at the beginning of autumn*

*Half-meter snowdrifts and minus 32°C*

*Blizzard warning for western Wyoming*

*State of Emergency: Vital oil pipeline damaged by snow storms*

*Snowing hard at Crystal Mt Ski area in Washington*

*Snowing at Stevens Pass Ski Area*

*Idaho – Early cold could lead to seed shortage*

Wow, Mr. CO2 should be fired!


----------



## jc456 (Oct 24, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > You Skooks,  Get look at this.  It's long, but if you have time take a listen.
> ...


Skooks,  glad to see your still with us for sure.  it wouldn't be the same in here without you.

I saw that article the other day.  hilarious huh?  The climate pukes still don't understand it.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 24, 2019)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Lol JC....same here!! I guess God wants me around a bit longer we we can do Chicago and NY weather reports in real time!!. Also....let's face it....we have a hoot in here making this forum a comedy club for skeptics. Keeps me coming back JC!!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 27, 2019)

27 October 2019...

18" of new snow on the Great Divide.  Major interstate routes closed due to snow and blowing/drifting snow ( 6' drifts..)   

3rd major storm and the season hasn't even begun (starts Nov 1).


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 27, 2019)

Sunsettommy said:


> Winter weather still exist despite that charming demon, Mr. CO2 hanging around boasting his heating skills:
> 
> *Record cold in Sakhalin Russia*
> 
> ...


I be sitting at home watching it snow... Very Relaxing... We now have upwards of 24" on the deck, and its still snowing heavily... Drinking hot chocolate and peppermint schnoops by the fire.  A beautiful day...  Off now for two weeks after all my papers have been submitted for my Doctoral degree in Atmospheric Physics...


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 27, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Winter weather still exist despite that charming demon, Mr. CO2 hanging around boasting his heating skills:
> ...



Winning! Good luck! Man....you need triple layer nut sack warmers up there. All these global warming k00ks need to spend a week up there by you.....we'd never see them in the forum again.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 28, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...


skook, hope all is well today.  Saturday night, local tv had the audacity  to put on our screens in Chicago a warmer than expected winter coming.  ten to twenty degrees below average this week, snow by halloween, but hey........ a warmer than expected winter.  dude, can't make this shit up.  The idiots are running our news stations.  IDIOTS!!!!!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 28, 2019)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


LOL...  They are in for one hell of a surprise...


----------



## jc456 (Oct 28, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


below average is warmer than normal in a leftist warmer world.  I guess.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 28, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


In my logical world, the number of days over average is what makes a climate normal.  cause if it's just a day here and a day there, that's weather.  Right?  I mean, isn't that always the claim?  one's weather and one's climate?  so climate is over time and weather is over a course of a few days.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 28, 2019)

So guys.....Ive heard both things on weather by me in the northeast for the winter. Some say cold and snowy.......others say wetter than normal but more rain. What is your guys take?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 28, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> So guys.....Ive heard both things on weather by me in the northeast for the winter. Some say cold and snowy.......others say wetter than normal but more rain. What is your guys take?


there's been a weather pattern this year that is south Wisconsin Northern Illinois. It had our waterways maxed for 40 days.  I can't remember such a wet summer.  I hardly used my irrigation system this year. Every saturday at the cottage we had rain.  every saturday.  Now transitioning into fall, is still wet, I see much snow coming our way in Chitown. Cause one thing consistent, cold.  can't change the cold.  It's cold today 40 degrees.  40.  Supposed to snow in the same corridor that had all the wet days.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 29, 2019)

Update today, the ten day forecast rain, snow, today, rain snow, tomorrow, rain snow, thursday, the next seven days high only 40 degrees, average temp is mid 50s.  warmer?  hahaahahahahaha


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 29, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Update today, the ten day forecast rain, snow, today, rain snow, tomorrow, rain snow, thursday, the next seven days high only 40 degrees, average temp is mid 50s.  warmer?  hahaahahahahaha


My high temperature today is just 5 degrees above ZERO... and my Low tonight is going to be -10 deg F. These are January temps during a COLD snap. We are 39 degrees BELOW AVERAGE!


----------



## jc456 (Oct 29, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Update today, the ten day forecast rain, snow, today, rain snow, tomorrow, rain snow, thursday, the next seven days high only 40 degrees, average temp is mid 50s.  warmer?  hahaahahahahaha
> ...


but Billy, warmer temps for this year.  don't you know that?  the temps you're seeing aren't real.  you're just imagining them.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 29, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


We have already reached our high temp for the day..


----------



## SSDD (Oct 29, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



What the hell are you talking about...haven't you heard that this year is the hottest year EVAH?....your thermometer must be off...did a skeptic who fiddles with instruments sell it to you in order to fool you?  Check outside again...it must be like springtime and you are just mistaken...


----------



## SSDD (Oct 29, 2019)

Are you sure there isn't a skeptic on your roof shaking a box of instant potato flakes creating the illusion of snow?  Them skeptics...they are a tricky lot...


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 29, 2019)

Denver Weather: More Snow, Record Cold, Winter Storm Warning In Effect

Bah Bah Booey


----------



## mamooth (Oct 30, 2019)

Murray Coal, the biggest coal company in the USA, just filed for bankruptcy. They're the eight coal company this year to file for bankruptcy.

Murray Energy Is 8th Coal Company in a Year to Seek Bankruptcy

Damn. How are skook and the other limp-wristers going to whine their way out the that? Their heroes are all bankrupt frauds.

Oh, I know. They're going to point at a snowflake and then flap those wrists hard enough to take off like helicopters.


----------



## SSDD (Oct 31, 2019)

The hairball seems to be very happy over all those people being put out of work...  pathologically happy as a matter of fact.

Once again goes to show that the fruition of liberal ideas invariably harms those who can least afford it the most.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 1, 2019)

Skooks, 3 inches of snow yesterday 35 degrees today good thing that’s warm


----------



## jc456 (Nov 2, 2019)

35 today


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 3, 2019)

Hey Billy, JC...….check *THIS* out...…..

https://www.zerohedge.com/commodities/brutally-cold-air-mass-set-unleash-snow-over-northeast-next-week


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 3, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey Billy, JC...….check *THIS* out...…..
> 
> https://www.zerohedge.com/commodities/brutally-cold-air-mass-set-unleash-snow-over-northeast-next-week


We've been dealing with that low for 1 1/2 weeks and set a major amount of record lows... blew 136 years of record keeping right out of the water..


----------



## jc456 (Nov 4, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Billy, JC...….check *THIS* out...…..
> ...


it doesn't matter, it was warm in miami.  fk all us Northern fks.


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 5, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



The funniest shit is JC....the climate nutters talk incessantly about the science as if the people arent noticing their balls turning blue 8 months out of the year! And they scratch their heads about the total lack of climate change action. As if human behavior is immaterial to perception . d0y


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 5, 2019)

More AGW k00k l0siNg.....

https://psmag.com/news/the-psychology-of-climate-change-inaction


----------



## jc456 (Nov 5, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


so Skooks, the weather dude here stated this morning that the next several days we will be 20+ degrees colder than average.  and I bring that up and someone will post, it's 80 degrees in Miami two degrees warmer than last year.  Can't make it up.  I laugh constantly at the juveniles in here.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 5, 2019)

skookerasbil, can't make it up.  no sirreeee

QUOTE="mamooth, post: 23404914, member: 39072"]And global average temperatures are well above average.

Just what about "The lower-48 USA is less than 2% of the globe" confuses you so?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 5, 2019)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil, can't make it up.  no sirreeee
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They cant bring themselves to think critically about anything..


----------



## jc456 (Nov 5, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil, can't make it up.  no sirreeee
> ...


they want our money.  we know it.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 6, 2019)

*"According to official NOAA data, more than twelve-hundred monthly low temperature records fell ACROSS the U.S. in October 2019 — multiple Arctic air masses rode anomalously-far south on the back of a wavy jet stream flow, itself associated with historically low solar activity.*

The sun is currently in its deepest solar minimum of the past 100+ years, and the jet stream has weakened as a result; its usual tight ‘zonal’ flow has _more-often-than-not_ reverted to a loose ‘meridional’ one. This _wavy _flow has diverted brutal Arctic air into the lower-latitudes, and is responsible for the U.S. either busting or tying a staggering 1204 all-time MONTHLY low temperature records in October 2019_ (double the number of new heat records)."_

A staggering 1,204 U.S. sites Recorded their Coldest-Ever October Temperatures last month - Electroverse


----------



## SSDD (Nov 6, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil, can't make it up.  no sirreeee
> ...



It isn't a matter of "bringing" themselves to think critically...they simply aren't wired that way. They are wired for knee jerk reactions based on how they feel.  If they were able to actually think critically, and carry ideas out to their logical conclusions rather than just consider how the idea makes them feel, then they wouldn't be liberals..


----------



## sparky (Nov 6, 2019)

Climatologists _<think>_ critically SSDD
~S~


----------



## SSDD (Nov 6, 2019)

sparky said:


> Climatologists _<think>_ critically SSDD
> ~S~



Really?  Then surely critical thinking scientists would have provided a fair sized body of actual observed, measured evidence which supports the AGW hypothesis over natural variability before claiming a climate crisis...or even that mankind is having a statistically significant effect on the global climate...I challenge you to bring even a single piece of such evidence here....

We both know that isn't going to happen since no such evidence exists....so much for your claim of critical thinking on the part of cliamtaftologists....


----------



## sparky (Nov 6, 2019)

SSDD said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Climatologists _<think>_ critically SSDD
> ...




I'm continually confronted here by those who seem to think they've the _right_ to put ascii in my mouth

you don't , nor does anyone else have that '_right_'

What i did say is CC is_ real _, and AGW is _debatable_

What i did say is we don't have a plan for CC , although our lovely pentagon, fema, and whatever other letter dept WE PAY FOR does

What i _did say_ is we need to deal with this

And if you continue to harrass me, you'll be on my ignore list quicker than sh*t thru a goose

Gawd, i have no patience for flatlanders!

~S~


----------



## SSDD (Nov 7, 2019)

sparky said:


> I'm continually confronted here by those who seem to think they've the _right_ to put ascii in my mouth



What did I claim that you said?  Answer...nothing at all.  I made an observation about the lack of critical thinking on the part of climate scientists and laid a challenge before you which neither you , nor all of climate science can answer.



sparky said:


> What i did say is CC is_ real _, and AGW is _debatable_


_

Right..and I asked you for a single piece of observed, measured evidence to support your claims / beliefs....and then predicted that you wouldn't be providing any such evidence because no such evidence exists...now you are in the process of proving my predictions to be spot on._



sparky said:


> What i did say is we don't have a plan for CC , although our lovely pentagon, fema, and whatever other letter dept WE PAY FOR does



You have yet to provide any evidence to support your belief that we have anything to deal with.  After all, since 1981, 74% of the globe has greened significantly and crop production is up 94%.  What exactly do you think is wrong with that?



sparky said:


> What i _did say_ is we need to deal with this



Deal with what?  A greener earth and more food?  What do you think we should do?  Build ore storage for all that additional food and devise a better distribution system so that it doesn't go to waste?  I agree.



sparky said:


> And if you continue to harrass me, you'll be on my ignore list quicker than sh*t thru a goose



Asking for some actual evidence to support the claims you make on a public board is harassment?  Really?  Are you really that much of a child?



sparky said:


> Gawd, i have no patience for flatlanders!



No...what you don't have is any actual evidence to support your claims /  beliefs.  Frustration, and name calling are your responses to the frustration you feel at not being able to slap me down with some actual evidence.  It is a typical warmer response when faced with the fact that there simply is no evidence to support what you believe regarding the climate...


----------



## SSDD (Nov 8, 2019)

Thanks sparky....I love making that challenge and seeing you cultist disappear into the background with nothing to say..


----------



## justoffal (Nov 8, 2019)

PrometheusBound said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > It is having an effect. On our economy. EPA is running roughshod over hydrocarbons.
> ...



The local coal plant employed 250 people on site, provided another 100 jobs for mining and transport and kept the price of a kilowatt/hour under 
10 cents.  You would think that if Democrats were really socialists they would absolutely love the place.

Jo


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 8, 2019)

justoffal said:


> PrometheusBound said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...


----------



## SSDD (Nov 9, 2019)

justoffal said:


> PrometheusBound said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



Guess it was on another thread, but a week or so ago the hairball (mamooth) was positively gleeful over coal miners being put out of work.  Just one more example of how liberal plans invariably do the most harm to the very people who can least afford it.


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 10, 2019)

You guys have no idea.....the level of fuckedupedness in my city.....

This communist mayor has an all out war on cars. In the past couple of years, 6,000 parking spots have vanished. Now are bike lanes.......BIKE LANES!!

Meanwhile, in the same area's, tents on city streets going up at the rate of st00pid while this guy flies all over the city in an SUV the size of a tank. This guy couldnt get elected as dog catcher.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 11, 2019)

SSDD said:


> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> > PrometheusBound said:
> ...


someone last week stated that bringing back manufacturing jobs, no matter what they are is old timers not educating themselves into new technologies.  so, they really do not want people working.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 11, 2019)

140 US western cities break coldest ever daily records... smashed last night...

Current temp -10.3 deg F at 0615MST Casper, WY Last record low temp was -4 Deg F set in 1942.

Records are being smashed all over the US and not just by 1 or a partial degree but 5-10 degrees..

This is wild... But not unexpected with the polar jet 2x its 1970-2000 size and power.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 11, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> 140 US western cities break coldest ever daily records... smashed last night...
> 
> Current temp -10.3 deg F at 0615MST Casper, WY Last record low temp was -4 Deg F set in 1942.
> 
> ...


20 degrees below our average in Chiberia.  2nd snow storm in two weeks.  and it's only 11/11/19.


----------



## justoffal (Nov 11, 2019)

jc456 said:


> SSDD said:
> 
> 
> > justoffal said:
> ...



When it comes to coal there is no such thing as an old-timer.

The largest store of Latent solar energy on the planet is in the coal beds. That's never going to change.
There's probably ten times more coal by volume than there is natural gas and oil put together.   The world's energy needs are growing not shrinking that's why China has put an enormous amount of time and energy into building coal  fired plants all over  the world.  Coal will make a comeback and it will come back in such a way so as to nearly obliterate oil and gas.

Jo


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 11, 2019)

Lol JC.....top story on Drudge tonight......

*GLOBAL WARMING PUT ON HOLD IN WINDY CITY!!*

**

*https://www.accuweather.com/en/weat...st-the-northeast-us-in-the-coming-days/622226*


----------



## jc456 (Nov 11, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> Lol JC.....top story on Drudge tonight......
> 
> *GLOBAL WARMING PUT ON HOLD IN WINDY CITY!!*
> 
> ...


Skooks Chiberia, -6 windchill tonight fk these warmers any day I challenge their misinformed asses. by the way, average temperature is 30 at night


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 12, 2019)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Lol JC.....top story on Drudge tonight......
> ...



Holy crap JC.....its not even close to Thankgiving yet dude!! I see its 22 in Houston this morning too....wtf.....I'm starting to believe what Billy has been saying about this ice age shit!! I'm getting snow today here man.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 12, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


right?  The weather dude this morning stated, the high for today is 30 degrees below normal.  flippin 30 mthr fking degrees.  january weather in November the 12th. And the warmer asswipes want to tell us that we're insignificant. fk them.  got that knobby cucumber?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 12, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


Like I forecasted, the cold is going to reach the deep south...  And its just beginning..


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 17, 2019)

Oooops.....add another link to the billions in this thread that pwn the climate crusaders......

Those 11,000 “scientists” warning about an impending “climate emergency” are just “11,000 random people,” investigation reveals - DC Clothesline

10 years of perpetual lOsiNg


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 17, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> Oooops.....add another link to the billions in this thread that pwn the climate crusaders......
> 
> Those 11,000 “scientists” warning about an impending “climate emergency” are just “11,000 random people,” investigation reveals - DC Clothesline
> 
> 10 years of perpetual lOsiNg


All they have are lies and deceit.  Amazing how empirical evidence leaves them in the dust..


----------



## Sunsettommy (Nov 19, 2019)

My city had the COLDEST October on record, CO2 is starving to death!

*Western Hudson Bay freeze-up earlier than average for 1980s for 3rd year in a row*

*Millions of acres of Canadian canola freeze*

*Cold records broken across two-thirds of the lower 48*

*Heavy snowfall brings Iran’s capital to standstill*

*Record cold across Vermont and New York*

*Cold snap of historic proportions*

*Record Veterans Day snowfall and record cold from NY to Wisconsin*

*France – Heavy snowfall leaves one dead and 330,000 homes without electricity*

*Arctic blast shatters hundreds of records – And it’s not over*

*Historically early and deadly – Arctic cold grips much of nation*

*At least 8 deaths blamed on record-breaking cold*

*Record cold across eastern two-thirds of US – Media calls it a ‘cold snap’*

*Record snowfall in Cincinatti*

*Seven killed as 16 hours of incessant snowfall paralyzes Kashmir valley*

*New Zealand – South Island ‘snapping back to winter’*

*Heavy snowfall in Austria*

*Heavy snowfall blocks roads in Algeria*

*Typical January weather in Sweden – Except it is November*

*Huge amounts of snow in Tromsø – Most in almost a hundred years* *Actually, there’s a record amount of snow in the entire country!
*
*Anomalously severe cold in Siberia*

*Heavy snowfall blocks roads in northern Spain*

*Look at all the record lows in November*

*Look at all of the record lows in October!*


----------



## jc456 (Nov 21, 2019)

skookerasbil I heard on the radio yesterday, that Ford is bringing out an Electric Mustang!!!


----------



## SSDD (Nov 21, 2019)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil I heard on the radio yesterday, that Ford is bringing out an Electric Mustang!!!



What a disgrace....Cars from that era harken back to a day when cool was measured in cubic inches...its blasphemy to put an electric motor in the stable where all those ponies used to live.


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 22, 2019)

Sunsettommy said:


> My city had the COLDEST October on record, CO2 is starving to death!
> 
> *Western Hudson Bay freeze-up earlier than average for 1980s for 3rd year in a row*
> 
> ...





lol.....great stuff Tommy!!!

And oh.....more AGW k00k losing........today in RCP.......

https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/nov/20/fossil-fuel-production-on-track-for-double-the-safe-climate-limit

How hysterical is it every year we see a climate summit and all the AGW k00ks get giddy!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 22, 2019)

SSDD said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil I heard on the radio yesterday, that Ford is bringing out an Electric Mustang!!!
> ...




I own two Mustangs as you know SSDD.....big Ford guy.......this release raised my eyebrow too. But the fact is, Ford wont sell many of them.........its Fords effort to comply with the dopey SAE mileage standards. This way, they can keep upping the hp levels of the Mustang and other models. There is an old saying in the Mustang community.........."there are guys who drive Mustangs and then there are Mustang guys". The Mach E wont be driven by car guys/Mustang guys.


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 22, 2019)

PS......

So I now have a 1999 Auto Mustang GT running 272 crank hp and a 2014 Mustang GT 5sp running 475 crank hp. I only do smokey burnouts with the autotragic.

Looking to boost the '14 to about 630 hp at the tire.......Paxton Novi2020....a 10K investment. If anybody wants to start a GoFundMe............


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 24, 2019)

Hurricane season a gigantic dud.



Busy Hurricane Season Does Less Damage, but Leaves Ominous Signs


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 24, 2019)

Hey JC.....SSDD.....Billy...…….check this out...…….

https://www.zerohedge.com/health/martin-armstrong-warns-coming-big-freeze

We're fucked...….but not in the way the AGW k00ks are warning.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 27, 2019)

60 mile an hour wind today. CO2 I thought was warmer not windy


----------



## Questioner (Nov 27, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> More bad news for the climate crusading nutters.......
> 
> 
> Less people than *ever* believe in global warming!!!
> ...


Protecting the planet, or a naïve, faith-based belief in "change" is a religious or philosophical belief, being part of the Secular Humanist manifesto since the 1800s and before.

The data on climate change is merely being used to support pre-held conclusions, in conjunction with frivolous polices and proposals, which are conclusions (e.x. taxation schemes) not supported by the data to begin with, and at worst may be merely placebos.

Not to mention that the proponents of alarmism are either liars or uneducated, more often than not - showing no regard for how science or scientific research actually works (as an institution, if science is done legitimately, then it doesn't matter whether or not it is on the side of the "skeptics" or otherwise) - science isn't "survivor" where popular views can vote unpopular ones off the island, or something.

So in reality, we have anti-science alarmists attacking science and scientists as part of their "skeptical" conspiracy theory, for not conforming the their pre-held religious or philosophical beliefs and conclusions, or their superstitious "nature-worshiping" fads, which have been around in some form or another long before any modern data on "global warming", climate change, and so forth - part of the naïve and reactionary nature of man.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 27, 2019)

Questioner said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > More bad news for the climate crusading nutters.......
> ...


Anyone with half a brain knows the globe is 79% ocean and there is  no consistent data on temperature to even come close to telling actual global temperatures. Those who rig the numbers know those with no brain are as stupid as rocks


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 3, 2019)

Snowing like hell here boys weeks before the start of winter!!

Oh.....more AGW k00k losing.....

The Problem With "Green" Monetary Policy


----------



## jc456 (Dec 4, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> Snowing like hell here boys weeks before the start of winter!!
> 
> Oh.....more AGW k00k losing.....
> 
> The Problem With "Green" Monetary Policy


stay safe Skooks!!!


----------



## Sunsettommy (Dec 4, 2019)

*CO2 failed to prevent the unusually early widespread cold and snow events, the links below are evidence of that reality*

*Western Hudson Bay freeze-up earlier than average for 1980s for 3rd year in a row*

*Record-breaking snowfall in Anchorage*

*Military fights snow and flood chaos in Austria*

*Record November snowfall in Switzerland*

*Intense snowfall headed for the Alps*

*Record-breaking snowfall expected across the Sierra and southern Great Basin over the Thanksgiving holiday*

*Two Powerful Storms Hammering the U.S.*

*Turkey – Heavy snowfall in Kars*

*It’s cold in Yakutia even by Yakut standards*

*Coast-to-Coast Winter Storm this Weekend*

*Snowiest Thanksgiving in Albuquerque history*

*Bend, Oregon shatters old snowfall record*

*Record Colorado snowfall*

*Snow to hit 2,000-mile stretch from Nevada to New England*

*Multiple winter weather watches and warnings for USA – 7th day in a row*

*Record snowfall in Nebraska*

*Historic snowfall in California*

*Record Thanksgiving snowfall in Utah*

*“It is snow apocalypse up here”*

*50 million people under winter storm watches, advisories*

*California Mountains Get 6 Feet Of Snow*


----------



## jc456 (Dec 4, 2019)

Sunsettommy said:


> *CO2 failed to prevent the unusually early widespread cold and snow events, the links below are evidence of that reality*
> 
> *Western Hudson Bay freeze-up earlier than average for 1980s for 3rd year in a row*
> 
> ...


they still think we can control mother nature.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Dec 5, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> Snowing like hell here boys weeks before the start of winter!!
> 
> Oh.....more AGW k00k losing.....
> 
> The Problem With "Green" Monetary Policy


LOL..

The great Divide already has 5 feet of global warming and its early by over a month.  Were expecting the flow to remain through the next 6 weeks and snow totals to triple an average year.  Our water content is already 100% of average.  Its going to be a very wet and wild spring.  If  patterns hold true we will have the next two months well below average temps and well above average snowfall...  The mid west is down stream from us... Enjoy!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Dec 5, 2019)

Sunsettommy said:


> *CO2 failed to prevent the unusually early widespread cold and snow events, the links below are evidence of that reality*
> 
> *Western Hudson Bay freeze-up earlier than average for 1980s for 3rd year in a row*
> 
> ...


January into February is looking to be well below average temps (-3 to -5 deg F)  IF this holds, we will be breaking records all over the US again..


----------



## Billy_Bob (Dec 8, 2019)

Climate Models Have Not Improved in 50 Years

More direct evidence that AGW modeling is a major farce...


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 8, 2019)

Sunsettommy said:


> *CO2 failed to prevent the unusually early widespread cold and snow events, the links below are evidence of that reality*
> 
> *Western Hudson Bay freeze-up earlier than average for 1980s for 3rd year in a row*
> 
> ...




HOLY FREEZE YOUR ASS OFF !!!

Hey JC.....looks like old man winter dropping in on your ass from Canada today. Ghey.....put up decorations today and fingers near frostbitten after 15 minutes. WTF? These climate crusaders promised me years ago I'd be hanging stuff in 70 degree weather in December.....fucking liars!


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > *CO2 failed to prevent the unusually early widespread cold and snow events, the links below are evidence of that reality*
> ...


Supposed to drop to 17 Wednesday. Dude, nutsack ice. House is decorated actually not too bad for me this year. But it’s coming in two days. 3/4’s of the country . Can’t make up the fakeness


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 9, 2019)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...



Hey JC....post some pics if you get chance!! Would be cool stuff!


----------



## ChemEngineer (Dec 10, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> My high temperature today is just 5 degrees above ZERO... and my Low tonight is going to be -10 deg F. These are January temps during a COLD snap. We are 39 degrees BELOW AVERAGE!



*Meester Flat Earth,
If it too hot, "Climate Change."
If it too cold, "Climate Change."
We got chur ass coming and going, up and down, Left and Left.
You got dat?
Now I tink I get in my stretch limo and ride to my private jet for long flight
to burn lots o dat *toxic* fossil fule I complane about alla de time to millions
o dumbasses dat suck it up. ha ha ha ha ha

Super Rich Fat Al Gore Wid De Mansion Close To De Coast You Betcha
Like My Pal Barack Obama

P.S.  I got a "D" in my only college science course, so I NO what de hell I talkin' bout.  I vented de internet yu no.*


----------



## jc456 (Dec 10, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


Will do


----------



## jc456 (Dec 10, 2019)

Hey Skooks, have you seen the new commercial about the algae farms for fuel?  wouldn't that be the same as fossil fuel?  Don't get me wrong, it's a good thing, home grown fuel, but it's still fossil fuel.  just not black gold.  green gold.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Dec 10, 2019)

*A White Christmas for Australia?  - “It is now the third day of Summer in Australia. Here in Melbourne, it is bitterly cold and they say we could be headed for a White Christmas.”*

*United States – Record-high snow cover across the Lower 48

Breaking – Official US Govt Data shows accelerating temperature decline since 2016

The most snow of any town in New Hampshire

Snow Record – Submerged Alps with extraordinary accumulations

Serious Concerns Raised Over Inadequate Icebreaking Capabilities on Great Lakes

Just a FEW of the Climate FAILS on snow

Will feel more like mid-January than early December  - 

Record snowfall in North Dakota’s capital city.
*


----------



## ChemEngineer (Dec 10, 2019)

Sunsettommy said:


> *A White Christmas for Australia?  - “It is now the third day of Summer in Australia. Here in Melbourne, it is bitterly cold and they say we could be headed for a White Christmas.”*
> 
> *United States – Record-high snow cover across the Lower 48*
> 
> ...



Brilliantly assembled, Tommy.  Thank you, Friend.

http://TheGlobalWarmingFraud.wordpress.com


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 15, 2019)

*Bah Bah Booey*

*UN climate talks stagger towards 'mediocre' outcome https://news.yahoo.com/un-climate-talks-unraveling-face-failure-110423955.html*


----------



## ChemEngineer (Dec 15, 2019)

Above link doesn't work.

25,000 Eco-Hypocrites flew to Madrid for the latest Eco-Hypocrite Conference.
Why didn't they videoconference and practice what they preach?  Because suckers paid their way
as they wine and dine their way to sancimoniousness and pretension.
They're simply BETTER than you, and smarter and they *care* more about the environment and...…..


----------



## Billy_Bob (Dec 15, 2019)

ChemEngineer said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > My high temperature today is just 5 degrees above ZERO... and my Low tonight is going to be -10 deg F. These are January temps during a COLD snap. We are 39 degrees BELOW AVERAGE!
> ...


FYI;

For the time of year (place in the cycle) these temps are very abnormal and it just wasn't my area, it was 74% of the  northern hemisphere.  As the mid-latitude cooling gets more sever the danger to failing crops is significant.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 20, 2019)

Yo Skooks, can't make up how much the left hate hard working americans, so much so they don't care saying it at a debate on TV Live


*Biden says 'yes' when asked about sacrificing blue-collar jobs for clean energy*

"potentially risk displacing hundreds of thousands of blue-collar workers in order to combat climate change"


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 23, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Yo Skooks, can't make up how much the left hate hard working americans, so much so they don't care saying it at a debate on TV Live
> 
> 
> *Biden says 'yes' when asked about sacrificing blue-collar jobs for clean energy*
> ...



JC....sometimes I wonder if some of these DUM candidate bobbleheads are secretly on our side?

Lol.....AOC said today we are a fascist society and not an advanced society. Shes a gem if you're on the right....get her out there every day!


----------



## Sunsettommy (Dec 23, 2019)

More CO2 anti snow failures....

.*Snow expected in Alabama*

*Unusual cold in Santa Catarina*

*Heavy snowfall in central Greece*

*Britain to be gripped by a ferocious snow blizzard*

*Indianapolis breaking records all over the place for cold and snow*

*Iceland blizzard brings up to 10 feet of mountain snow*

*Can you imagine 9 meters of snow on your roof?*

*Iceland’s Emigration Center Disappears Under Record Snowfall*

*Mongolia – Cold weather to continue*

A trace gas with a tiny IR window, is going to have a feeble record of success on temperature changes....


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 24, 2019)

This thread coming up on 7,000 posts! ( and 4 billion views )

ePiC

Look at how many posts generated on climate crusader threads!


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 24, 2019)

Hey to all my pals in here who are WINNING......

Merry Christmas and be safe!!

Hey JC.....btw.....I'm hoping Santa brings me a new pair of nut sack warmers this year. Mine all worn out from perpetual use in recent years!


----------



## jc456 (Dec 24, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Yo Skooks, can't make up how much the left hate hard working americans, so much so they don't care saying it at a debate on TV Live
> ...


----------



## Billy_Bob (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## jc456 (Dec 26, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> View attachment 296696


knocking it out of the park they are.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 26, 2019)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



LMAO......been saying for a year....get a mic in front of that bimbo every day of the week!!

Hey JC.....63 today in your neck of the woods. Gotta be loving it.....no worries. By this weekend we'll be back to nut sack warmer useage!


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 27, 2019)

Report Hyped By Climate Alarmists Warned: Millions Dead, Nuclear War, & Sunken Major Cities By 2020


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 29, 2019)

*@www.whaatthefuck?.com*
*Shocking Photos: Two Seriously Injured After Tesla Slams Into Parked Firetruck (Again)*


----------



## basquebromance (Dec 29, 2019)

Not dealing with climate change is a sin, folks!

God's not gonna let those do-nothing deniers off the hook, my friends!


----------



## SSDD (Dec 30, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> Not dealing with climate change is a sin, folks!
> 
> God's not gonna let those do-nothing deniers off the hook, my friends!



Got even one piece of observed, measured evidence which supports the man made climate change hypothesis over natural variability?  My bet is that you don't...not to worry though...no one else does either because no such evidence exists...


----------



## Billy_Bob (Dec 30, 2019)

Failed climate predictions enshrined in a top secret DOD report from 20 years ago show the level of FAIL that is the alarmists fate....

DoD study: climate change will destroy us …in 2020


----------



## Billy_Bob (Dec 30, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> Not dealing with climate change is a sin, folks!
> 
> God's not gonna let those do-nothing deniers off the hook, my friends!


Lying and deception causing the deaths of millions due to a nonexistent problem is far worse.. Its called Murder!


----------



## basquebromance (Dec 30, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Not dealing with climate change is a sin, folks!
> ...


the planet that you and i love is on the table. the planet that we love is out to sea

BE THE RAIN! BE THE RAIN! BE THE RAIN!


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 30, 2019)

Delhi Temperature today: Delhi set to record coldest day in 119 years on Monday | Delhi News - Times of India


----------



## SSDD (Dec 31, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



I asked you before if you can provide even one piece of observed, measured evidence which supports the man made climate change hypothesis over natural variability.  You dodged.  Why?

You are waving your hands hysterically claiming that the planet that you love is on the table...I can only guess you mean that climate change represents a clear and present danger.  What is that belief based on?  What actual empirical evidence is a belief like that based on?  Or are you just the hysterical sort.....politically driven, and willing to accept whatever you are told so long as it meshes with your political beliefs?

If you don't already know, you should know that there is not one single piece of observed, measured evidence in existence which supports the man made climate change hypothesis over natural variability...

Further...for all the talk about scientific consensus, and settled science, there has not been a single piece of peer reviewed literature published in which the warming we are supposed to be causing has been empirically measured and quantified, and then blamed on our production of so called greenhouse gasses.

To a thinking person, those would seem to be the bare minimum scientific requirements in order to go about even suggesting that we are having any effect at all on the global climate, much less the hysterical handwaving claims that we are having a deadly effect on the global climate.  There is no empirical evidence to support your belief that we are altering the global climate...so what is your position based upon?  Is it purely political, a lack of sufficient critical thinking skills to look at both sides of the issue and determine which has more merit?  A lack of education?  Laziness?  What exactly has you convinced that we are altering the global climate?


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 5, 2020)

Hey JC....so I see you are back to ball busting global warming in the Windy City.....

Here we go.....the next 12 weeks are going to blow. The climate crusader frauds.....keep promising warmer temps and we dont get dick.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 5, 2020)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC....so I see you are back to ball busting global warming in the Windy City.....
> 
> Here we go.....the next 12 weeks are going to blow. The climate crusader frauds.....keep promising warmer temps and we dont get dick.


Looks like that polar low is going to sink and keep you in the freezer for a few weeks... LOL

I'm going to be on the edge getting a lot of snow and WIND!


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jan 5, 2020)

SSDD said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



You should like this:

*Study: No Discernible Link From CO2 Forcing To Climate For 97% Of The Last 425 Million Years*


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 5, 2020)

Sunsettommy said:


> SSDD said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


*"The climate system can warm by 8-16°C within decades via internal variability*."

That would be a big ......  YEP!

Only 2.6% of the record correlates and its all with COOLING.... that has to be a major OUCH!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 5, 2020)

Hey JC......Billy.....when am I gonna see snow out here in NYC? Nothing yet!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 5, 2020)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC......Billy.....when am I gonna see snow out here in NYC? Nothing yet!!


Polar low is looking to settle in on you next week.. Cold and snow cometh!


----------



## SSDD (Jan 5, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > SSDD said:
> ...



Yeah...but all of that was due to natural CO2...20ppm of man made CO2 is far more powerful than 5000ppm of natural CO2...


----------



## jc456 (Jan 5, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> Not dealing with climate change is a sin, folks!
> 
> God's not gonna let those do-nothing deniers off the hook, my friends!


What is it we should do? Oh my!!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 11, 2020)

So JC.....Billy.....wtf? Its 65 degrees in NYC today. All my climate crusader friends are raking me over the coals, "See.....the world is warming......65 degrees in winter!"

Zero snow here.....should I shelve my nut sack warmers?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 11, 2020)

skookerasbil said:


> So JC.....Billy.....wtf? Its 65 degrees in NYC today. All my climate crusader friends are raking me over the coals, "See.....the world is warming......65 degrees in winter!"
> 
> Zero snow here.....should I shelve my nut sack warmers?


LOL....  hang on to them.. you got about a week before the polar low affects you. It stalled out over me but it is again moving..


----------



## jc456 (Jan 11, 2020)

skookerasbil said:


> So JC.....Billy.....wtf? Its 65 degrees in NYC today. All my climate crusader friends are raking me over the coals, "See.....the world is warming......65 degrees in winter!"
> 
> Zero snow here.....should I shelve my nut sack warmers?


2nd week is always when winter starts, got snow coming down now.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 11, 2020)

skookerasbil said:


> So JC.....Billy.....wtf? Its 65 degrees in NYC today. All my climate crusader friends are raking me over the coals, "See.....the world is warming......65 degrees in winter!"
> 
> Zero snow here.....should I shelve my nut sack warmers?


Skooks, 20 foot waves on Lake Michigan biggest surge in over 35 years. Houses flooded streets closed, like Miami


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 12, 2020)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > So JC.....Billy.....wtf? Its 65 degrees in NYC today. All my climate crusader friends are raking me over the coals, "See.....the world is warming......65 degrees in winter!"
> ...


Your on the leading edge of the polar low...  Going to be a rough few weeks for you...  I'm getting tired of the -20 deg F night time lows and not getting above 10 deg F for day time highs.. If it would snow it would warm up...  Wind chills last night were around -40 deg F * wind gusts of 40-60mph....





The high is breaking down and when it goes here comes polar low.... I think we have about a week as its pressure is slowly diminishing..  This is why Oregon, Washington, Montana, Idaho, California, and Utah have been getting record snows and record lows.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jan 12, 2020)

Heavy, record snow and cold abounds, oh my!

Where is mighty CO2 molecule when we need it....

*Heavy snowfall in central Greece*

*Britain to be gripped by a ferocious snow blizzard*

*Indianapolis breaking records all over the place for cold and snow*

*Iceland blizzard brings up to 10 feet of mountain snow*

*Can you imagine 9 meters of snow on your roof?*

*Iceland’s Emigration Center Disappears Under Record Snowfall*

*Mongolia – Cold weather to continue* -- Temps down to -39 degrees. Snowfall and blizzards also expected

*Heavy snow forces closure of two Southern California freeways -- *Follows last month’s Thanksgiving storm, which dropped nearly four feet of snow on the Big Bear area – the heaviest snowfall to hit in November for more than 50 years.

*Kazakhstan – Dozens of vehicles trapped in snow*

*Record snowfall in British Columbia closed mountain passes*

*Blizzard warning for High Plains*

*Record cold in Pakistan*

*Blizzard in Vorkuta – Video*

*Record-breaking cold in Delhi* -- 119-year low and more to come.

*Record cold in Alaska – You know, that place that’s always super hot* -- Coldest December temperature on record. Not just for the day, but for the entire month.

*Wisconsin city endures 3 of the snowiest years on record in just 6 years *-- Not the snowiest day, not the snowiest month, but the snowiest _year _on record! Three times in six years. That is worrisome to me.

*Delhi reels from coldest day in more than a century*

*Early winter brings heavy snow to Athens, Greece*

*348 miles of China’s Yellow River frozen solid*

*Coldest temperature ever recorded in Greenland*

*Up to 13.8 ft of snow headed for the Cascades*

*Heavy snowfall shuts down hundreds of roads in northern China*

*Snow in Thailand*  -- “Maybe the first White Christmas in Thailand.”

*Greece – Snow Over One Meter Deep Traps Families for 10 Days!*  -- Parts of Greece buried under 4 meters of snow (more than 13 feet).

*Indian state gets its first snowfall in 40 years*

*Record snowfall in Lapland*

*Iceland glacier tourists rescued from blizzard – Video*

*Heavy snowfall in Turkey – 150 village roads closed*

*Up to 90″ of snow by Tuesday*

*I-90 East of Seattle closed – Too much snow.*


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 12, 2020)

Sunsettommy said:


> Heavy, record snow and cold abounds, oh my!
> 
> Where is mighty CO2 molecule when we need it....
> 
> ...


What people dont understand is the current patterns are the same as were seen during the last cool down in the late 70's. We have seen this before only this time it is much more pronounced which is why I think were in trouble over the next 20 years..


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 12, 2020)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > So JC.....Billy.....wtf? Its 65 degrees in NYC today. All my climate crusader friends are raking me over the coals, "See.....the world is warming......65 degrees in winter!"
> ...








You are right under the jet stream and its moving really fast and really big.  I'll bet your winds are 40-75mph on the lakes..


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jan 12, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Heavy, record snow and cold abounds, oh my!
> ...



The ocean waters are in near perpetual energy dumping phase (the longest in a century) , which can't last much longer, the big cool down with come rapidly after it stops.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 12, 2020)

This wind intrusion could kill the high in a day.  Keeping a close eye on it as this could bury the west and midwest in snow very rapidly if it goes away and the jet flattens..


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 12, 2020)

Sunsettommy said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...


Look at the temps in the Bering Sea. They have dropped 7 deg C in four years as have the temps off the coast of eastern Canada.  There is major ice rebound happening in the Arctic.  Hudson bay is fully frozen over for the first time in 20 years and its +8 feet thick.  Things are changing rapidly.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 12, 2020)

LOL..

I thought it was time to check in with the Ship Of Fools in the Arctic... The last scientific log entry was over 23 days ago where all non-essential ship scientific crew were removed from the ship for their safety as the hull was showing signs of twisting and possible fracture.

I guess the University of Queensland scientists gave up and their ice breaker boat is potentially a total loss..  But  I thought the boat could survive the ice intensity of this warming world...? What did they base their predictions on?  A Failed model?

Oh the Irony of it all....


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 12, 2020)

What I find rather funny is NOAA is misrepresenting the actual anomaly in its graphing.





We are significantly lower in temp off the west coast and in the Bering Straights but NOAA is showing a positive anomaly that is not present according to the hard data...

Going to have to look closely at other NOAA products for this same data manipulations to create the illusion of warming when it is actually cooling...


----------



## jc456 (Jan 12, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


Actually we’re supposed to have a warm week. I’m honest


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 12, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


God luck with that.. We will see if the high pressure lasts that long..


----------



## jc456 (Jan 12, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


I’m game. I’ll take one last week of winter


----------



## cnm (Jan 12, 2020)

Winning...

_Australians have heard so many messages about so many climate change policies over so many years that they may shrug off the latest talk from Scott Morrison about his solution to the problem.

The Prime Minister spoke on Sunday about doing "better and better and better" at reducing greenhouse gas emissions and to "evolve our policy" over time, while also promising to adapt more to a changing climate.
https://www.smh.com.au/politics/fed...rrison-on-climate-change-20200112-p53qt9.html_​


----------



## cnm (Jan 12, 2020)

More winning...

_Scott Morrison has announced he will be proposing a national inquiry, possibly a royal commission, into the current bushfire crisis. This can be welcomed with cautious optimism. A national catastrophe requires a national response, as amply illustrated by the nature of the fires themselves, which have transcended state borders and the capacity of our state-based fire-management systems to respond to them.

Equally welcome is the unequivocal admission by the Prime Minister that the current crisis and the likelihood of a more flammable future are the result of climate change.
https://www.smh.com.au/environment/...er-to-your-trial-by-fire-20200112-p53qt1.html_​


----------



## SSDD (Jan 13, 2020)

cnm said:


> Winning...
> 
> _Australians have heard so many messages about so many climate change policies over so many years that they may shrug off the latest talk from Scott Morrison about his solution to the problem.
> 
> ...



Lost cause....all one need do is look at the facts to see that the envirohype regarding these fires is just more hysterical handwaving.

The 74 / 75 fires were more than 9 times as large as the present fires.  More than a million square kilometers burned in those fires compared to about 100,000 in the present fires.

And the claim of increased drought due to climate change is another claim that is dead on arrival.  Observation demonstrates beyond argument that the claims are false.

By all means, do point out any meaningful trend you see in the observed rainfall in Australia and how said trend might correlate with atmospheric CO2.


























The hard fact is that the fires are due to terrible forest management by green politicians...


----------



## ReinyDays (Jan 13, 2020)

Looks like 2001 was a bad year for rain gauges ...


----------



## badger2 (Jan 13, 2020)

#7016: The 1974 fire cannot be intelligently compared to the current fire.

1.) 1974 fire, fuel load mostly from the drier interior of the country.
2.) Current fire is on the wetter coast.
3.) Moisture is intimately connected to fuel load (increased moisture =  increased fuel load).
4.) 1974 was a wet year.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 13, 2020)

badger2 said:


> #7016: The 1974 fire cannot be intelligently compared to the current fire.
> 
> 1.) 1974 fire, fuel load mostly from the drier interior of the country.
> 2.) Current fire is on the wetter coast.
> ...


so how many environmental whacko's started the 1974 fires?


----------



## ReinyDays (Jan 13, 2020)

badger2 said:


> #7016: The 1974 fire cannot be intelligently compared to the current fire.
> 
> 1.) 1974 fire, fuel load mostly from the drier interior of the country.
> 2.) Current fire is on the wetter coast.
> ...



Post #7016 is comparing the climate when these fires happened ... and points out the climate is the same ... thus climate _change_ has nothing to do with this ...

Population in Australia has roughly doubled in that time ... and is the more likely causative agent of the fires ... noting your point 2) above ... and playing with matches is a lot of fun, apparently it's a world-wide pastime ...


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 13, 2020)

lol......absolutely nobody cares about what the Australian prime minister is saying about climate change.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 13, 2020)

https://theaustralianalps.files.wordpress.com/2013/12/alps-fire-history-chapter1.pdf


Like I always say...…..we just have some people out there that are prone to the hysterical.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 16, 2020)

Billy, Supposed to be single digit tonight with below zero windchills tonight, didn't get the entire week.  close though.   But still no climate change here in Chicago. Seems we always miss the climate change.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 18, 2020)

Yo Billy, snow, ice and now going down to 5 degrees tonight wind chills-15 to-20 winds right now 51 gusts, 37 steady. You predicted it, nice work as always


----------



## jc456 (Jan 19, 2020)

21 cold related deaths so far this winter in Chicago


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 19, 2020)

Newfoundland asks for military help after record blizzard.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 20, 2020)

skookerasbil said:


> Newfoundland asks for military help after record blizzard.


But Australia


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 20, 2020)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Newfoundland asks for military help after record blizzard.
> ...






JC.....back to the nut sack warmers bro.....cold as a witches tit out here today!


----------



## jc456 (Jan 21, 2020)

skookerasbil said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


No windchill today, zip, first time in a couple of weeks.  it was 8 degrees this morning here. people dying from cold.  and the warmers are all concerned about Australia.  I didn't realize how fking large Australia really was.  did you know it was the globe?  hly shit dude.  And, people go there and start fires and blame climate.  Can't beat it went the monkeys are jumping around the globe setting fires to blame climate.  And everyone of the warmer punks in here will back the arsonists.

Arson, travel and recovery - your bushfire questions

read at this link.  too fking funny.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 22, 2020)

yo Billy and Skooks, so cold in Miami this morning that the iguana's were falling out of the trees.  Can't make this up.  But Australia!!!!!!


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jan 22, 2020)

CO2 still on vacation.....

*Winter Storm Blankets U.S. – Thousands of Flights Canceled*

*Extreme cold and snow kill at least 54 in Afghanistan, Pakistan*   --- Fourteen killed in Pakistan in the past 24 hours alone, mainly when roofs collapsed under heavy snowfall.

*Record snowfall in Caribou, Maine*  --- Almost double the previous record.

*Snowing heavily at Mt Bachelor ski area*

*Snow blankets parts of Saudi Arabia*

*Heavy snowfall, harsh weather kills, 70 more people in Pakistan, Afghanistan*

*Record lows in British Columbia and Newfoundland*

*Snowing hard on the Olympic Peninsula at sea level*

*Serious snowfall on Mount Washington today*

*Snow and below-zero temps in United Arab Emirates*

*More heavy snow for the Cascades, Sierra and Upper Midwest*

*Pakistan – Record snowfall cuts off 700 villages*

*Residents stranded by snow for days in Washington communities*

*Record snowfall in Newfoundland – State of Emergency Declared*  --- Several Videos – State of emergency declared over historic snowfall and blizzard conditions. Snowplows pulled off the streets, unable to cope. Snowiest day on record, not just for the date, but for _any_ day. More snow on the way.

*Jackson Hole ski resort record snowfall*  --- More than 11 feet of snow in 15 days. Record breaking.

*Snowiest January 18 in Detroit history*  --- Dwarfs previous record set in 1892. In fact, more snow has already fallen on the Motor City this month than it gets on average during the entire month of January.

*State of Emergency declared in Canada – Video*

*Record snowstorm buries Ottawa*  --- Greatest snowfall on January 18 in Ottawa history.

*Newfoundland requests military help after record blizzard*  --- “The roads are impassable and that’s it, there’s nothing that can be done,” said Andrew Piercey, a dispatcher with Jiffy Cabs in St. John’s. The snow is over my head, said the City of St. John’s mayor.

*Pyrénées-Orientales on orange alert for snow-ice*

*More than 7 feet of snow piled up in Washington mountains in the last week*

*Hard freeze warnings into Florida – Falling Iguanas Possible Tonight*

=====

The IPCC is on record in saying there would be LESS Snow and more rain/freezing rain. CO2 family isn't cooperating, need help to get them back to work.....


----------



## jc456 (Jan 23, 2020)

Sunsettommy said:


> CO2 still on vacation.....
> 
> *Winter Storm Blankets U.S. – Thousands of Flights Canceled*
> 
> ...


21 dead in Chicago


----------



## jc456 (Jan 23, 2020)

Yo, Billy and Skooks, I just heard this on the radio and found it on the internet, Howard K. Smith, 1977 the upcoming Ice Age.  He quotes from Reid Bryson, Reid Bryson

*Credentials  *

_Ph.D. in meteorology from University of Chicago in 1948. [1]_
_B.A. in geology at Denison University in 1941. [1]_
*Background*
_Reid Bryson was an atmospheric scientist, geologist, and meteorologist. He was a prominent skeptic and hero to the skeptical science community. He passed away on June 11, 2008. He was a professor emeritus of the University of Wisconsin-Madison. [4]

Bryson was an early proponent of global cooling. He described fears that global cooling would produce food shortages, saying that “the climate of earth is changing and is changing in a direction that is not promising in terms of our ability to feed the world.” [5]_

Famous Journalist’s ‘70s Ice Obsession: ‘Glaciers Down to the Mason-Dixon Line’

Further implicating that in the late 70's the warmers were indeed calling for an ice age.  That whole Time magazine fraud they love to cling to.  Well here is Howard on video.  saying it.  1977.  Every mthr fkr in here who ever said that the climate nuts weren't talking colder back in the 70's are now proven liars.  PROVEN!!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 25, 2020)

Sunsettommy said:


> CO2 still on vacation.....
> 
> *Winter Storm Blankets U.S. – Thousands of Flights Canceled*
> 
> ...


We set another coldest ever record.... Theoretical maximum low temp in Prospect Creek Alaska..





They need a whole lot more than sack warmers...  At this temperature all of the lost permafrost will rapidly be regained...  Freeze levels will be pushing 8 feet again after this cold spell lasts over two weeks...

No end in sight to the Alaska cold


----------



## jc456 (Jan 30, 2020)

Skooks, Billy eighth or ninth consecutive day of no sun, set a record and not going to see it until Sunday, maybe.


----------



## HaShev (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## ReinyDays (Jan 30, 2020)

Warm here ... early spring? ...


----------



## jc456 (Jan 30, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> Warm here ... early spring? ...


Thankfully, the clouds keep the warm in so no cold nights. Would like to see that sun though


----------



## ReinyDays (Jan 30, 2020)

In about six months ... it'll be 103ºF and 112% RH there ... and you'll be begging the sun to go away ...


----------



## jc456 (Jan 31, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> In about six months ... it'll be 103ºF and 112% RH there ... and you'll be begging the sun to go away ...


not here, we have long winters in Chicago.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 2, 2020)

We finally got above freezing for a day or two... But once again were expecting upwards of two feet of snow by Tuesday..






The next polar low that will affect the Midwest is a monster in the Rockies....

Wind Chill will well below zero... -20 to -30 Deg F....


----------



## ReinyDays (Feb 2, 2020)

You mean ºC ... and what's with the six-pointed stars ... is it a Jewish holiday or something ... I _*never*_ see that in my weather forecasts ...


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 2, 2020)

Cold wave grips northern Saudi Arabia, meteorologists fear strongest cold snap ever

Even desert regions in our northern hemisphere are breaking massive records for cold and snow...


----------



## jc456 (Feb 2, 2020)

Chicago saw sun today first in 10 days record


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 3, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Chicago saw sun today first in 10 days record


I woke up to a foot of new global warming and we have not yet seen the core of the storm. I figured 8-16 inches storm total but the Low forward progression has slowed down and now I bet we see over 2-3 feet.  Good thing I'm on days off.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 3, 2020)

I expect Wyoming will be totally closed down by noon... Most of the interior regions are already closed to travel.  High winds and blowing snow, drifts of 5' or more are expected across roadways later today.  WYDOT has noted they are expecting closures of I-80 border to border by noon.





Wyoming Travel Information Map

Another winter in Gods Country!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 3, 2020)

Snow Day!




"The City of Casper has advised that residents do not travel Monday amid blizzard conditions delivered by a major winter storm.

There will be no trash collection. Snowplows will work only to make arterial streets passable.

"Only emergency and critical operations ---911, police, fire, snowplowing, water treatment, and sewer treatment---will be operating."



*Read More: *'No Unnecessary Travel' in Casper; City Shut Down | 'No Unnecessary Travel' in Casper; City Shut Down


The Plains and MidWest get to deal with this next and if it remains a slow mover it will paralyze cities..


----------



## jc456 (Feb 3, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Chicago saw sun today first in 10 days record
> ...


BTW, the temps in Jan/ feb can get to 60 degrees with good jet streams from the south.  We experienced this yesterday, high was 54.  Nice beautiful day.  Still unclear why the climate fks wants us to be in below freezing weather.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 3, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


BTW, I'm sure that my enjoyment of the 54 degrees yesterday didn't affect Australia's weather.


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 4, 2020)

Lol......so much for global warming out to 2050 gents......

Weather warning: Earth could be hit by MINI ICE-AGE as Sun ‘hibernates’


This is gonna suck.....JC.....we need to purchase stock in a nut sack warmer company!


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 14, 2020)

JC....ball busting cold tonight here in NYC. Nobody is caring about global warming except the nutters.


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 15, 2020)

China Is Still Building an Insane Number of New Coal Plants

@www.whosnotwinning.com


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 18, 2020)

Hey Billie........JC.......so was watching the Weather Channel this morning. They are expecting a shift in the jet stream southwards..........bitter cold and snow dead ahead for March for much of the country. We've only had 3 inches of snow in NYC this winter.......weirdest thing ever.

What say you guys??


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 18, 2020)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey Billie........JC.......so was watching the Weather Channel this morning. They are expecting a shift in the jet stream southwards..........bitter cold and snow dead ahead for March for much of the country. We've only had 3 inches of snow in NYC this winter.......weirdest thing ever.
> 
> What say you guys??


The upper level polar vortex has remained tight this year and not moved off the north poll much.  Now it is growing larger and encompassing 50 deg Lat.  This means things are about to get real cold for a month or more.

The ENSO is now neutral going colder.  No more heat from the Pacific.  The pole is +1.6 million Sq Kl in sea ice and the Hudson bay is 100% ice locked for the first time in 40 years..

With the flow change were about to see a lot of snow over the Plains, Rockies, and Midwest great lakes area.


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 19, 2020)

climate change, if we allow it to happen, would turn earth into a barren sphere like Mars, and humans and all living things will go extinct.

there is still time to change course, my friends!

GREEN NEW DEAL! GREEN NEW DEAL! GREEN NEW DEAL! GREEN NEW DEAL! GREEN NEW DEAL!


----------



## Monk-Eye (Feb 19, 2020)

*" Drowning Saving A Victim Without A Flotation Device "*

** Secular Humanism Clowns Ignoring Population Count And Promoting More And More Immigrants **


basquebromance said:


> climate change, if we allow it to happen, would turn earth into a barren sphere like Mars, and humans and all living thing will go extinct.
> there is still time to change course, my friends!
> GREEN NEW DEAL! GREEN NEW DEAL! GREEN NEW DEAL! GREEN NEW DEAL! GREEN NEW DEAL!


The left wing loons do not recognize the real issue and it is not climate change , it is over population .

The metadata of the following article attributes a lack of fish to climate change and then the author proceeds to attribute the plight to illegal fishing and over efficient methods while ignoring the 7 billion people clamoring for natural resources - “There is no fish in the ocean”: The future has arrived in this Indian fishing village .


----------



## jc456 (Feb 20, 2020)

skookerasbil said:


> Lol......so much for global warming out to 2050 gents......
> 
> Weather warning: Earth could be hit by MINI ICE-AGE as Sun ‘hibernates’
> 
> ...


I was thinking about this last night while the debate was ending.  All these fruitcakes want to get the jobs going.  I'll be watching!!!


----------



## jc456 (Feb 20, 2020)

skookerasbil said:


> JC....ball busting cold tonight here in NYC. Nobody is caring about global warming except the nutters.


bone biting wind this morning, -1, the temp going back down to single digits in my area tonight.  I hate fking cold.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 20, 2020)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey Billie........JC.......so was watching the Weather Channel this morning. They are expecting a shift in the jet stream southwards..........bitter cold and snow dead ahead for March for much of the country. We've only had 3 inches of snow in NYC this winter.......weirdest thing ever.
> 
> What say you guys??


it was -1 windchill over night, as I stated in an earlier post. expect it to get single digits tonight.  fk I hate cold.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 20, 2020)

skookerasbil said:


> China Is Still Building an Insane Number of New Coal Plants
> 
> @www.whosnotwinning.com


Skooks, Mini Mike said last night coal is going away.


----------



## ReinyDays (Feb 20, 2020)

I had to run my heater a couple hours in the morning here the past few ... heating bills are over for the season ... it's the second half of February, it shouldn't be cold anywhere this far into Spring ...


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 20, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> I had to run my heater a couple hours in the morning here the past few ... heating bills are over for the season ... it's the second half of February, it shouldn't be cold anywhere this far into Spring ...


LOL

I wish.....

My high temp today was a balmy 12 deg F with winds sustained at 34mph...  Waiting on another major storm looking to happen sundayish...


----------



## ReinyDays (Feb 20, 2020)

There's a cure for that ... it's called "Southern California" ... ask your doctor for a prescription ...


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 15, 2020)

Hey JC....watching vid of some huge 50+ car pile-up in Chicago. As that right by you? Crazy bro....be safe


----------



## jc456 (Apr 15, 2020)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC....watching vid of some huge 50+ car pile-up in Chicago. As that right by you? Crazy bro....be safe


Not by me, but about 30 miles away.  We got two inches of snow at my house overnight.  Crazy, we just had 65 degree on Saturday.  I had my sprinkler dude set up to turn on my system tomorrow, now not sure that's happening.  The snow won't be gone by then.  argh.  Glad to see you posting.  I was concerned for you with your recent issue. Glad to see you about.  Take care yourself, the crazies are out and about.


----------



## jc456 (May 5, 2020)

skookerasbil  only 45 today in Chicago. going down to 35 tonight.  May 5th, what?


----------



## skookerasbil (May 6, 2020)

Hey JC man....glad you are ok. I'm laying low.
..I cant be getting the Covid or I'm in deep.
But my wife is an RN and confirms the rumours the death #'s are being rigged. The many memes....they are accurate. She is taking care or critically ill people on a telemetry floor that have SUSPECTED COVID19 prominently stamped on the charts. And they dont even have a cough....lol! So as you probably have figured out already....we have here a plandemic. Things gonna get full on sketchy real soon. REAL sketchy.....yuk...yuk.
The Pod People like Crick are surrounding us


----------



## ReinyDays (May 6, 2020)

Goddam 80's forecast later this week here Westside Jefferson ... too blistering hot ... RH over 20% ... insane ...


----------



## jc456 (May 19, 2020)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC man....glad you are ok. I'm laying low.
> ..I cant be getting the Covid or I'm in deep.
> But my wife is an RN and confirms the rumours the death #'s are being rigged. The many memes....they are accurate. She is taking care or critically ill people on a telemetry floor that have SUSPECTED COVID19 prominently stamped on the charts. And they dont even have a cough....lol! So as you probably have figured out already....we have here a plandemic. Things gonna get full on sketchy real soon. REAL sketchy.....yuk...yuk.
> The Pod People like Crick are surrounding us


Skooks, understand your concerns.  Thanks for the update.  Yep, plandemic.  not one confirmed death is wuhan related.  they won't, it exposes them.  I'm laughing at the sheep.  Hey it was 45 degrees here this morning and not getting to 60 degrees today.  another stellar fall like day in May.  watch out for the cold dude, relax, and taker easy.


----------



## jc456 (May 19, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> Goddam 80's forecast later this week here Westside Jefferson ... too blistering hot ... RH over 20% ... insane ...


55 here in Chitown.  still waiting on Spring.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jun 16, 2020)

Jack Frost still fighting for his place in the world.....

*Record June snowfall in northwestern Ontario

Junuary in the Cascades

Freezing temps in mid June!

June Surprise in Crested Butte Colorado

Winter in Wyoming – in June!

Record cold in several New York cities

Fall like temperatures in SC – In mid June!*


----------



## jc456 (Jun 17, 2020)

Sunsettommy said:


> Jack Frost still fighting for his place in the world.....
> 
> *Record June snowfall in northwestern Ontario
> 
> ...


Dude, it was 48 Saturday night in chiraq


----------



## ReinyDays (Jun 17, 2020)

Sunsettommy said:


> *Junuary in the Cascades*



That's normal June weather ... the Cascades have ice packs and glaciers ... and it can snow anytime of year ... Crater Lake's Rim Road is open, so is MacKenzie Pass, so Spring was as normal as normal can be ... some years these roads don't open until mid-July ... 

Why did you include this? ... makes me wonder about all these other places ... why do you think these aren't normal this time of year? ...


----------



## jc456 (Jun 17, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> That's normal June weather ... the Cascades have ice packs and glaciers ... and it can snow anytime of year ... Crater Lake's Rim Road is open, so is MacKenzie Pass, so Spring was as normal as normal can be ... some years these roads don't open until mid-July ...
> 
> Why did you include this? ... makes me wonder about all these other places ... why do you think these aren't normal this time of year? ...


leftists?


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jun 17, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > *Junuary in the Cascades*
> ...



You missed the point of the post, sure it can snow in the Cascades in the summer, but warmist/alarmists have been saying there would be less snow and more rain over time, yet it is above average this year including the month of June at Paradise Snotel Currently 75" still on the ground.

Meanwhile these following words are from the National Weather Service:

"Ahhhh.... January in the Cascades. Scratch that. Turns out that summer is less than a week away. Who knew?"

The Photo was of Paradise, Washington, a place that doesn't snow much in June......., yet has double the annual average this month.


----------



## ReinyDays (Jun 17, 2020)

Sunsettommy said:


> You missed the point of the post, sure it can snow in the Cascades in the summer, but warmist/alarmists have been saying there would be less snow and more rain over time, yet it is above average this year including the month of June at Paradise Snotel Currently 75" still on the ground.
> 
> Meanwhile these following words are from the National Weather Service:
> 
> ...



You're confusing weather with climate again ... snowfall in June of 2020 only contributes 1% to the 100 year average amount ... at any time, a cold-core cyclone can spin off the polar front, sweep across the Gulf of Alaska and slam the Cascades with a snowstorm easily pushing the thermal ridge inland ...

Paradise, Washington is considered the snowiest place on Earth where snowfall is regularly measured ... in a typical year, there's snow there until mid-July, still a month off ... the _least_ amount of annual snowfall recorded there was 22 feet ... {Cite} ... we measure precipitation here in feet, not inches, and 6 feet in nothing, a dusting at best above 5500 feet elevation ...

Sorry, my friend, snow in June in the Cascades is about as average as average can get ... it's expected in the northern reaches of the chain ... 

A hundred years ago, folks around here kept a pair of ice skates kicking around their back closets ... the rivers and ponds didn't freeze over every year, but often enough to make skating poplar ... these rivers and ponds haven't froze over in living memory ... global warming ... unless you have another explanation ...


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jun 17, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > You missed the point of the post, sure it can snow in the Cascades in the summer, but warmist/alarmists have been saying there would be less snow and more rain over time, yet it is above average this year including the month of June at Paradise Snotel Currently 75" still on the ground.
> ...



Oh dear, I never disputed that it snows in June at all, I wrote this you seem to have missed:  "sure it can snow in the Cascades in the summer"

This is my main message you also seem to have missed: 

" You missed the point of the post, sure it can snow in the Cascades in the summer, *but warmist/alarmists have been saying there would be less snow and more rain over time*, yet it is above average this year including the month of June at Paradise Snotel Currently 75" still on the ground."

My point was that it hasn't changed, in fact it is above average this year, this after 20 years of claiming there would be* less snow and more rain* straight from the IPCC reports.

I have been there in June several times, I know about the snow cover there personally, it was never that deep away from the snow plowed areas. I live in Eastern Washington, which is why I make a fuss about it in the first place.

That is why I used BOTH Weather and Climate trends in the post.


----------



## ReinyDays (Jun 17, 2020)

Sunsettommy said:


> ReinyDays said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...




I didn't miss your point ... that's how I know you're wrong ... and there is slightly less snow and slightly more rain than 20 years ago ... due to a slightly higher temperature, 0.2 ºC higher ... I know you don't believe in global warming, but then you offer absolutely no evidence that the globe is cooling, as well as no theoretical reason for this cooling ...

You Eastsiders don't know how crazy weather is here Westside ... average ≠ normal ... you should know that ...


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jun 17, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > ReinyDays said:
> ...



I have for years accepted that it has been warming, said so many times right here in the forum. I used to live in the Seattle/Redmond area in the 1980's, lost my job during the coldest snowiest winter on record, which means I lived through some of that crazy weather in westside, my brother lived in Seattlle area since 1967 to 2018, he told me many times what was going on there weather-wise.

You are having great difficulty reading this:

" You missed the point of the post, sure it can snow in the Cascades in the summer, *but warmist/alarmists have been saying there would be less snow and more rain over time*, yet it is above average this year including the month of June at Paradise Snotel Currently 75" still on the ground."

After 30 years of saying less and less snow, we STILL get above average snow for the month of June, which should no longer be possible after 40 years of suffering from "unprecedented warming", trend since the late 1970's when the warming trend started. That has the mantra for years from warmist/alarmists, yet the Northern Hemisphere, where most of the "global warming" occurs in, shows *INCREASING* snowfall for many years in the Fall and Winter time frames, the very _opposite _of the the IPCC saying less snow and more rain.....



Rutgers Snow Labs:






and,


----------



## ReinyDays (Jun 17, 2020)

Those charts only go back 50 years ... that's _weather_ ... let see the ones that go back 20,000 years, or 200 million years ... that's _climate_ ... why do you insist on making the exact same mistakes the Alarmists make? ...


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jun 17, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> Those charts only go back 50 years ... that's _weather_ ... let see the ones that go back 20,000 years, or 200 million years ... that's _climate_ ... why do you insist on making the exact same mistakes the Alarmists make? ...



You are being silly here since there is no defined time frame to make it climate, is it months, years, hundreds of years or longer?

Here is what the IPCC says about Climate:

"Climate Climate in a narrow sense is usually defined as the average weather, or more rigorously, as the statistical description in terms of the mean and variability of relevant quantities over a period of time ranging from months to thousands or millions of years. *The classical period for averaging these variables is 30 years, as defined by the World Meteorological Organization.* The relevant quantities are most often surface variables such as temperature, precipitation and wind. Climate in a wider sense is the state, including a statistical description, of the climate system." 

_Boldings mine

=====_

NASA agrees,

*"What Climate Means*
In short, climate is the description of the long-term pattern of weather in a particular area.

Some scientists define climate as the average weather for a particular region and time period, usually taken over 30-years. It's really an average pattern of weather for a particular region."

===

The charts time frame (50+ years) is clearly long enough to meet the basic definition of climate.

You are the one making an elementary mistake.

I think you can figure it out from here.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 28, 2020)

Sunsettommy said:


> Jack Frost still fighting for his place in the world.....
> 
> *Record June snowfall in northwestern Ontario
> 
> ...


one more day and it appears we will equal the coolest night time average recorded for june in the northern hemisphere .


----------



## jc456 (Jul 9, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> Those charts only go back 50 years ... that's _weather_ ... let see the ones that go back 20,000 years, or 200 million years ... that's _climate_ ... why do you insist on making the exact same mistakes the Alarmists make? ...


post them up


----------



## ReinyDays (Jul 9, 2020)

{Image ain't rendering here}

This is the basis of my claim that today's Earth is as cold as she's been since the Cambrian ... almost all life on land existed with much warmer temperatures ... that frozen water should exist anywhere close to sea level is a rarity in the past 1/2 billion years ... that this ice should be _permanent_ at the poles is crazy cold, nearly slushball Earth cold ... 100,000 years is just a blink of the eye, and in that time we'll have 2 mile thick ice sheets as far south as 45ºN ... 

I'm not saying we can't use 30 year time intervals ... but we need to remember this short of a time span is full of dynamic contamination ... and here I'm just repeating what I read in many many scientific papers that are analyzing a short data set ... sea level in the altimeter age is a good example (_c.f._ {Cite}) ...

The IPCC is a political body ... and they have to use the statistical trick of limiting the sample pool to drive up probabilities ... just like the Monty Hall paradox ...


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 26, 2020)

Hey gents........long time no talk!! Glad to see you guys are keeping the most prolific thread ever in the ENVIRONMENT forum going! pRoliFiC!!!
Recently, Iver gone to trolling assholes on FB but to be honest, it seems these days absolutely nobody is caring about climate change.........same as it has always been. Here comes another election and its not on the map at all as an issue.
Loving the heat wave here in New York my friends........but JC.......Jesus, what the fuck is happening in that city of yours? That mayor.........what a joke. But ours in NYC might actually surpass her level of dickishness. Its the wild west here too!
Tommy.........good to see you dishing out the typical high level of schooling the alarmist meatheads who still dont seem to mind getting publically pwned.
Its all good..........see you cats soon.............


----------



## jc456 (Jul 26, 2020)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey gents........long time no talk!! Glad to see you guys are keeping the most prolific thread ever in the ENVIRONMENT forum going! pRoliFiC!!!
> Recently, Iver gone to trolling assholes on FB but to be honest, it seems these days absolutely nobody is caring about climate change.........same as it has always been. Here comes another election and its not on the map at all as an issue.
> Loving the heat wave here in New York my friends........but JC.......Jesus, what the fuck is happening in that city of yours? That mayor.........what a joke. But ours in NYC might actually surpass her level of dickishness. Its the wild west here too!
> Tommy.........good to see you dishing out the typical high level of schooling the alarmist meatheads who still dont seem to mind getting publically pwned.
> Its all good..........see you cats soon.............


Skooks, good to hear from you. Climate here still normal, weather and political! LOL. Lightfoot doesn’t care about Chiraq! She got hers! The blacks make sure Chiraq stays Chiraq. I’m enjoying my summer home on the chain of lakes working from my home. Stay safe, enjoy the warm air. JC out!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 27, 2020)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Hey gents........long time no talk!! Glad to see you guys are keeping the most prolific thread ever in the ENVIRONMENT forum going! pRoliFiC!!!
> ...




JC......dang....."chain of lakes". Im jealous dude.........heard that idiot mayor blamed the killings on the GOP yesterday. OK.......hey JC.....enjoy the weather man!!! Before you know it, we'll be freezing our balls off again.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 27, 2020)

skookerasbil said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


Lightweight can’t command her own town, simple excuse is to blame the other party! Cause you know the GOP hasn’t had an appearance since 1960! But yeah, must be them


----------



## basquebromance (Jul 29, 2020)

one minute people share articles about the insect apocalypse and videos of walruses falling off cliffs because sea ice loss has destroyed their habitat, the next they're online shopping and willfully turning their minds into Swiss Cheese by scrolling through twitter or instagram...or else we binge-watch Netflix shows about the Zombie apocalypse, which confirm that the future ends in collapse anyway, so why bother trying to fix the planet?

i do that myself, i plead guilty!


----------



## mamooth (Jul 30, 2020)

2019, coal production fell yet again.









						2019 coal production hit lowest level since 1978
					

Last year, coal production fell to the lowest level since 1978, according to data released by the U.S. Energy Information Administration (EIA) on Tuesday. “Last year’s production was the lowes…




					thehill.com
				




The 2020 numbers aren't in yet, but it will have gotten even worse still for coal.

Aside from Wyoming and West Virginia, even the states don't care about coal any more. It's just insignificant to their economies.

Skook, how did you manage to be so totally wrong about coal? For years, you've been worshiping coal, and now your sooty god is dead. No wonder you appear to be posting-while-drunk all the time. If I had lost that badly, I'd take up drinking too.


----------



## Pappadave1 (Aug 1, 2020)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Hey gents........long time no talk!! Glad to see you guys are keeping the most prolific thread ever in the ENVIRONMENT forum going! pRoliFiC!!!
> ...


Coolest, wettest July since the 19th Century here in Oklahoma.  Where is all that global warming?  We aren't even expecting any three-digit temperatures in the foreseeable future!


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 3, 2020)

So here we are at yet another election and NOBODY is talking about climate change. LOL.........and this thread is now 7 years old. Absolutely nothing has changed........and wait for the debates. Yuk.....yuk.....watch how prominent climate change is...........


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 3, 2020)

mamooth said:


> 2019, coal production fell yet again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOL......."fell" is not defined.......typical stunt of the lefty k00ks. Coal production is still *MASSIVE* and especially in China and India.

@www.whosnotwinning.com


----------



## ReinyDays (Sep 3, 2020)

skookerasbil said:


> So here we are at yet another election and NOBODY is talking about climate change. LOL.........and this thread is now 7 years old. Absolutely nothing has changed........and wait for the debates. Yuk.....yuk.....watch how prominent climate change is...........



I've noticed the gonzo journalism comes in waves ... the whole SARS hysteria is dying down and that's allowing more climate change hysteria to come through ... I listen to NPR and this is a good bellweather source to catch the rising wave ...

Late Summer and early Fall is a good time to bring it up, keep it fresh in people's minds, before things get cold and folks start thinking global warming is a good thing ...


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 3, 2020)

Again another very short summer in the Northern Rockies...

The last major snow fall was July 7 above Denver Colorado and on Aug 31 we had a major snow in the Bighorn Mountains above Yellowstone..  Just 53 days....  In the last twenty years the number of no snow days has decreased by 14 on average at elevation...

With the winter time shift, which has already occurred in the upper wind patterns, snow to the valley floors is now expected by Sept 12th... A full 32 + days early.... Temps will go from 90 to 50 in the next week for most of the northern Rockies..

All indicators are for a very cold and snowy winter in the Midwest and Rockies regions...


----------



## ReinyDays (Sep 3, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> All indicators are for a very cold and snowy winter in the Midwest and Rockies regions...



So ... utterly and completely average then? ... the Eastern Pacific High Pressure ridge is settling in for an extended stay, your storm track will be coming down from the Yukon ... -80ºF and 80 mph winds for you ...


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 3, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > All indicators are for a very cold and snowy winter in the Midwest and Rockies regions...
> ...


Pretty much!

The only change is the days without snow.. Its becoming shorter, as I would expect with a cooling solar cycle.


----------



## ChemEngineer (Sep 3, 2020)

Sunsettommy said:


> I think you (ReinyDays) can figure it out from here.



Not a chance he can figure it out.  Not a prayer.  He has NO INTENTION of figuring it out.
That would mean admitting that he was wrong.  Leftists almost never do that.  There are a few notable exceptions, of course.   David Horowitz comes to mind.  Brilliant man, former Leftist radical.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 3, 2020)

skookerasbil said:


> So here we are at yet another election and NOBODY is talking about climate change. LOL.........and this thread is now 7 years old. Absolutely nothing has changed........and wait for the debates. Yuk.....yuk.....watch how prominent climate change is...........



where the fuck have you been???


----------



## BigDave (Sep 3, 2020)

skookerasbil said:


> More bad news for the climate crusading nutters.......
> 
> 
> Less people than *ever* believe in global warming!!!
> ...


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 5, 2020)

First winter storm of the 2020 season a week earlier than expected...


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 5, 2020)

HaHa........Billy........still brining it in here! That made me laugh......


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 6, 2020)

skookerasbil said:


> HaHa........Billy........still brining it in here! That made me laugh......


LOL...

Expecting 5 to 7 inches of SNOW by Tuesday night.. And a low temp of 19 deg F.....  Way to early for this shit.


----------



## ReinyDays (Sep 6, 2020)

Yeesh ... we're expecting triple digit temps all week Westside ... who the hell lives where temps drop below freezing ... that's nuts ... U-Haul, Alabama, you're welcome ...


----------



## ReinyDays (Sep 7, 2020)

YouTube videos of the tragedy unfolding in Western Montana are being posted ... it's bad there and looks to be getting worse ... I can't believe people out driving in such dangerous conditions ...


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 8, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> YouTube videos of the tragedy unfolding in Western Montana are being posted ... it's bad there and looks to be getting worse ... I can't believe people out driving in such dangerous conditions ...



Some Roads closed in Wyoming.....

Winter in September....


----------



## ReinyDays (Sep 8, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> ReinyDays said:
> 
> 
> > YouTube videos of the tragedy unfolding in Western Montana are being posted ... it's bad there and looks to be getting worse ... I can't believe people out driving in such dangerous conditions ...
> ...



I'm burning tires as fast as I can ... we'll need at least 2,500 ppm carbon dioxide to melt this insanity off ... why build a road we can't drive on? ...


----------



## ReinyDays (Sep 9, 2020)

I'd like to apologize to *Billy_Bob* ... I was wrong to tease you about your weather ... I understand mountains, and I'm glad you enjoy them, they are beautiful ... you have your balance and I applaud you ... it was simply terrible to needle you on an early snow ... I'm ashamed of myself ...

Smoke ... 1/2 mile visibility ... choking me to go outside ... thought the weekend ... oh I'm sorry alright ...


----------



## JoeNormal (Sep 10, 2020)

skookerasbil said:


> So here we are at yet another election and NOBODY is talking about climate change. LOL.........and this thread is now 7 years old. Absolutely nothing has changed........and wait for the debates. Yuk.....yuk.....watch how prominent climate change is...........


So apathy registers in your mind as "winning"?  Damn, that's quite the triumphant victory dude.


----------



## ReinyDays (Sep 10, 2020)

JoeNormal said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > So here we are at yet another election and NOBODY is talking about climate change. LOL.........and this thread is now 7 years old. Absolutely nothing has changed........and wait for the debates. Yuk.....yuk.....watch how prominent climate change is...........
> ...



I thought I heard that the Democrat's platform includes $2 trillion in borrowing for climate change mitigation ... "every basement a solar panel" ... that's $6,000 per every man, woman and child ... 60 square meters each ... yeesh ... a solution worse than the problem ...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 10, 2020)

JoeNormal said:


> So apathy registers in your mind as "winning"?



Apathy in the face of "the world will end in 12 years if we do nothing".....is winning.


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 21, 2020)

Hey boys.........so went out yesterday morning here near NYC and was wearing a heavy fleece pullover. I mean...........wtf? Its September 21st for Christsakes. Was at a car show and some people were wearing down vests and beenie hats  .

Oh funniest thing..........hundreds of people walking around the show. How many masks did I see? About 13


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 21, 2020)

Hey JC........so Im hearing it is aleady down into the low 40's out by you. Half of New York State has a frost warning for tonight........yuk........yuk.......is it no wonder why we are about 40 days out from an election and nobody is talking about climate change.


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 21, 2020)

Hey Billy........I know you watch this stuff closely. What is the forecast for the northeast in terms of snow in the coming months? We had very little last winter.......only about 3 inches all winter. It was cold but not as cold as the previous three or four winters. So what gives for this coming winter??


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 28, 2020)

Hey gents........looks whats coming.........   

Nat Gas Prices Set To Soar As First Cold Blast To Strike Eastern US Next Week


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 12, 2020)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey Billy........I know you watch this stuff closely. What is the forecast for the northeast in terms of snow in the coming months? We had very little last winter.......only about 3 inches all winter. It was cold but not as cold as the previous three or four winters. So what gives for this coming winter??


Arctic flows have gone cold.. The La Niña flow is well established in the upper atmosphere as evidenced by the number of hurricanes we have had and their trajectories. Pacific cold pool is massive..

COLD is what is coming for the Midwest.  Our warm fall is about to give way to polar cold and it all hinges on what the pacific high pressure builds to and how much water vapor makes it over the top..  Right now that pressure is very high so it will remain dry. Long range charts show water flow increase in late December along with deep cold from the arctic..


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 21, 2020)

*Sunday Night*
Scattered snow showers.  Mostly cloudy, with a low around -1. Chance of precipitation is 50%.


Our fall in the Rockies is done on Sunday.... These are January temperatures and our high will get to just 13 deg F.....


----------



## Sunsettommy (Oct 23, 2020)

CO2 hard at work, proof is in the frozen pudding!

*France – Coldest start to fall since 1998

Record snowfall in Billings Montana

Winter-like snow in Minneapolis

“It will be as if we skipped past the rest of fall and jumped into winter”

Record St Helena snow

Heavy snow for Cascades*


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 24, 2020)

Sunsettommy said:


> CO2 hard at work, proof is in the frozen pudding!
> 
> *France – Coldest start to fall since 1998
> 
> ...



Climate changed is caused by Global Warming, er, or is it the other way around?


----------



## Sunsettommy (Oct 26, 2020)

Oh CO2, please end your vacation and warm us up!

*Minneapolis – Snowiest October on record


Snowiest October on record in both Wisconsin and Minnesota


Record snowfall in Washington state


Blizzard warning for Montana – Major WINTER storm


Record snowfall in many, many cities – Facebook Twitter Flag as irrelevant*


----------



## Sunsettommy (Oct 29, 2020)

I keep waiting for the record cold waves to dissipate over time, after all warmist/alarmists have been screaming for years that doom is coming, around the corner like Jehovah's Witnesses., like AOC thinks we have just 10 years left to live, because CO2 is failing to follow the Marxist bullcrap trail of tears.








*Record low temps from Idaho to Montana to Wyoming to Colorado to South Dakota

Arctic Blast Sweeping Across The US

Mexico – Snowfall in the middle of October

Temperatures 40 degrees F below average – Cold records toppled far and wide

Coldest temperature ever recorded this early in the season in the “Lower 48”

Record snow and ice in the U.S.*


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 30, 2020)

Hello boys,..,...how's it hanging? So here in New York today, I wake up to icing conditions........awesome. And JC.......took a gander at the Chicago weather a couple of days ago to check in on you. LMAO.......saw 30's and its still fcuking October.    

BTW gents.......just to know, I'll be watching the Don LeMon show on CNN on election night. I cant wait.......its cant miss TV. You may be asking why? Well my son showed me a Rasmussen poll ( nailed the last 3 elections spot on) that said black support for Trump.........ready for this........46%. Lets say that is off by 1/2........Trump STILL wins in an electoral landslide anyway.

Im reasonably sure all my USMB pals in here have done due diligence in preparing for the aftermath of Tuesday......sh*t going to get real sketchy beginning mid-next week. Still time to stock up on some stuff......here on Long Island there is a bottle neck at the bridges. Food going to become scarce.........fast. Im ready......plus, I'm hoping some of these lefty mofu's try to come walking into my neighborhood. They'll be experiencing........a real bad day!!

Try to be sympathetic though gents.........Im telling all of my liberal friends to get out this weekend and grab some Crayola's.........a BIG BOX......while they are still on the shelves!


----------



## Sunsettommy (Nov 5, 2020)

CO2 is amazing stuff, its sister AGW can make anything happen, record cold is all over the board!


*Snowing in Washington State


France – Coldest start to fall since 1998


Record snowfall in Billings Montana Record


Winter-like snow in Minneapolis


“It will be as if we skipped past the rest of fall and jumped into winter”


NOAA – La Niña cooling flip has occurred


Record St Helena snow Record


Heavy snow for Cascades


Minneapolis – Snowiest October on record Record


Snowiest October on record in both Wisconsin and Minnesota Record

Record snowfall in Washington state Record


Blizzard warning for Montana – Major WINTER storm


Record snowfall in many, many cities – Facebook Twitter Flag as irrelevant Record


Record low temps from Idaho to Montana to Wyoming to Colorado to South Dakota Record


Arctic Blast Sweeping Across The US


Mexico – Snowfall in the middle of October


Temperatures 40 degrees F below average – Cold records toppled far and wide Record


Coldest temperature ever recorded this early in the season in the “Lower 48” Record


Record snow and ice in the U.S. Record


An Historic Seven Days of Record Cold – Main Stream Media ignores it Record


New Mexico – Record cold across entire state Record


Delhi, India – October has not seen such a low temperature in the last 26 years


Record snowfall in Boston Record*


----------



## mamooth (Nov 10, 2020)

As the eastern half of the USA bakes under record highs, the kook losers go very silent. That's the problem with pretending that weather is climate. Weather always comes back to bite you.

No, I'm not saying the amazing warm temps mean anything. I'm not dishonest and stupid, and I know weather isn't climate. I'm just laughing at the discomfort of the kook losers, as they get hoisted by their own petards.

Don't worry too much, kooks. There will be another cold snap soon, and you can go back to pretending that warm weather doesn't exist.


----------



## ReinyDays (Nov 10, 2020)

Except for the areas under Winter Storm and Ice Storm Warnings ... ha ha ha ... but point taken ... 

The question to you is why would 80ºF in Pittsburgh on this date 100 years from now be catastrophic? ... whereas 76ºF is blessed today ... or why rain 100 years from now is worse than the snow and ice today? ...


----------



## ding (Nov 11, 2020)

__





						Is the world "better off" at 580 ppm or 300 ppm of CO2?
					

If we define "better off" as being more favorable for the benefit of human life, does science tell us that that the world is better off with 580 ppm of CO2 in the atmospheric or 300 ppm?  Most people believe the world we live in is normal but for most of the past 55 million years the world has...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## Sunsettommy (Nov 11, 2020)

mamooth said:


> As the eastern half of the USA bakes under record highs, the kook losers go very silent. That's the problem with pretending that weather is climate. Weather always comes back to bite you.
> 
> No, I'm not saying the amazing warm temps mean anything. I'm not dishonest and stupid, and I know weather isn't climate. I'm just laughing at the discomfort of the kook losers, as they get hoisted by their own petards.
> 
> Don't worry too much, kooks. There will be another cold snap soon, and you can go back to pretending that warm weather doesn't exist.



Another dishonest post from you, no one disputes the warming trend, the post was about YOU and your Media* silence* about unusual cold weather events. Man you warmists are full of hypocrisy when you would scream hottest month on record, hottest day on record, and do so MANY HUNDREDS of times, but to talk about numerous cold weather records, it is unacceptable!

Your barrage of insults shows your immaturity....


----------



## Sunsettommy (Nov 11, 2020)

*Record cold in Brazil

More record lows in Brazil

Major winter storm, blizzard, in Montana

Canada drowned in snow

Three feet of new snow headed for Iceland*


----------



## mamooth (Nov 11, 2020)

Sunsettommy said:


> Another dishonest post from you, no one disputes the warming trend, the post was about YOU and your Media* silence* about unusual cold weather events.



That's completely consistent of us, being we never highlight individual warm weather events.



> Man you warmists are full of hypocrisy when you would scream hottest month on record, hottest day on record, and do so MANY HUNDREDS of times,



No, you're just making shit up. We talk about climate, the trends. You scream about weather. The two things are totally different.

Remember, you lying about us doesn't make us look like hypcorites, it just makes you look like a liar.



> but to talk about numerous cold weather records, it is unacceptable!



If you were honest, you'd do what we do, which is talk about the ratio of new record warm events to new record cold events, which is about 2:1, and how that clearly indicates a warming trend. But you're not honest. Instead, you cherrypick only the cold records, which is wildly dishonest.









						Record Highs Broken Twice as Often as Record Lows in U.S., AP Analysis Finds | The Weather Channel
					

The trends have been clear since the end of the 20th century: record highs are happening twice as often as record lows. - Articles from The Weather Channel | weather.com




					weather.com


----------



## Sunsettommy (Nov 11, 2020)

mamooth said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Another dishonest post from you, no one disputes the warming trend, the post was about YOU and your Media* silence* about unusual cold weather events.
> ...



I notice you haven't ONCE disputed a single article I posted about unusual or record snow and cold. Your deflection is obvious since you know what I posted about is real.

 

Your deflection away from my cold weather posts is noted. since I am only focusing them, the MSM has been doing the opposite all the time.

======

Here is a starting list MSM screaming about hottest month on record articles.

Microsoft Bing

Google

You can't be that stupid, to miss this MSM based scaremongering news of the past, which they have been doing for YEARS!


----------



## Sunsettommy (Nov 21, 2020)

More CO2 bogeyman failures to dance over.

*Record cold in Brazil

More record lows in Brazil

Major winter storm, blizzard, in Montana

Canada drowned in snow

Winter arrives early in central Newfoundland

Three feet of new snow headed for Iceland

Mid-November blizzard shuts down interstate highwy in Washington State

Blizzard in Alberta – Video

Heavy snowfall in Afghanistan – Videos

Why Worry about Warming? Cold is the Killer

“Never seen so much snow this early in the season”

Winter storm warning – California

More snowfall in one week than is average for entire month of November

Snow almost up to your waist in Russia

Pakistan expected to experience a prolonged harsh winter*

=====

How many of the above articles does MSM publish......?

Snicker.


----------



## ReinyDays (Nov 21, 2020)

Someone likes reading their own posts ...


----------



## Sunsettommy (Nov 21, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> Someone likes reading their own posts ...



I see that the resident snobby perfessor has forgotten what the 2001 IPCC reports said about winters of the future......, *less snow and cold, more rain/freezing rain.*

Oh well, maybe if he only spends more time reading........

=====

_“Milder winter temperatures will decrease heavy snowstorms but could cause an increase in freezing rain if average daily temperatures fluctuate about the freezing point.”_
IPCC Climate Change, 2001

=====

From 2013

*Climate Science Humiliated…Earlier Model Prognoses Of Warmer Winters Now Today’s Laughingstocks *

LINK


----------



## bloodhogs (Nov 23, 2020)

The Earth is warming, take the time to look at historic trends. Less believe it because well social media has made it easy to manipulate people into believing it's not true. I imagine some big companies have it in their best interest to hire brilliant minds for a hefty price to spread disinformation on how the Earth is not warming.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Nov 23, 2020)

bloodhogs said:


> The Earth is warming, take the time to look at historic trends. Less believe it because well social media has made it easy to manipulate people into believing it's not true. I imagine some big companies have it in their best interest to hire brilliant minds for a hefty price to spread disinformation on how the Earth is not warming.



Who said Earth is not warming?


----------



## bloodhogs (Nov 23, 2020)

Me


----------



## Sunsettommy (Nov 23, 2020)

bloodhogs said:


> Me



Why are you here to lie?

*"The Earth is warming*, take the time to look at historic trends. Less believe it because well social media has made it easy to *manipulate people into believing it's not true.* I imagine some big companies have it in their best interest to hire brilliant minds for a hefty price *to spread disinformation on how the Earth is not warming*. "

_bolding mine_


----------



## Sunsettommy (Nov 23, 2020)

More cold weather events that so disturbs people into trolling over it:

*Northwestern US snowpack now 200 – 400% above normal

Heavy snowfall hits northeast China – Flights grounded, highways closed

Russian power plant halts operation due to snow cyclone

Snow, heavy rain hit most of Iran*


----------



## bloodhogs (Nov 23, 2020)

Here is a chart I was just informing people that there is a lot of misinformation out there. Big oil certainly does not want you to believe the earth is warming. Do you believe every commercial, what are companies goals (make money now)





						Climate Model Simulations of the Last 1,000 Years | National Centers for Environmental Information (NCEI) formerly known as National Climatic Data Center (NCDC)
					

Paleoclimate records of the last 1,000 years indicate that climate varies naturally due to factors such as solar and volcanic activity.




					www.ncdc.noaa.gov
				




People can live in much higher temperatures but billions can not! It should not be an argument and alternative sources of fuel should not be the priority, growing food in hot weather should be.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Nov 23, 2020)

bloodhogs said:


> Here is a chart I was just informing people that there is a lot of misinformation out there. Big oil certainly does not want you to believe the earth is warming. Do you believe every commercial, what are companies goals (make money now)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your post is a jumbled mess, why are you posting it here?

By the way "big oil" (this tags YOU as another illiterate warmist/alarmist) comment is a LIE!

How did YOU survive a 40 degree change in temperature on a daily basis in the summer, but a .25C warming in a couple decades will kill us all.

Grain and other food stuffs continues increase yields.


----------



## bloodhogs (Nov 23, 2020)

You keep covering post with BS why. Don't want people to see the proof? Crops either drown or dry up no increase in yield.  Weather is wacked out by a warming Earth.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Nov 23, 2020)

bloodhogs said:


> You keep covering post with BS why. Don't want people to see the proof? Crops either drown or dry up no increase in yield.  Weather is wacked out by a warming Earth.



Now I know you are here to spread unsupported bullshit.

Again you RETARD, no one here disputes the warming trend. I am mocking the IPCC 2001 projections with numerous news of unusual or record cold and snow reports.

Meanwhile from the USDA:

*USDA crop production estimates: Record corn and soybean yields*

LINK

=====

Your ignorance is in full display today.


----------



## bloodhogs (Nov 24, 2020)

How quickly you covered up my post with the proof.





						Climate Model Simulations of the Last 1,000 Years | National Centers for Environmental Information (NCEI) formerly known as National Climatic Data Center (NCDC)
					

Paleoclimate records of the last 1,000 years indicate that climate varies naturally due to factors such as solar and volcanic activity.




					www.ncdc.noaa.gov
				




The biggest factor in weather is convection currents. Cold air falls warm air rises. This gives us wind and ocean currents. If the ice caps melt, there is not much difference in temperature. This means less weather ie rain. Without ocean currents, almost all rain will happen at sea. Meaning our freshwater will not be replenished. 

I would hate to call you out on your motive. So let people read and not hear your falsehoods.


----------



## ReinyDays (Nov 24, 2020)

bloodhogs said:


> The biggest factor in weather is convection currents. Cold air falls warm air rises. This gives us wind and ocean currents. If the ice caps melt, there is not much difference in temperature. This means less weather ie rain. Without ocean currents, almost all rain will happen at sea. Meaning our freshwater will not be replenished.
> 
> I would hate to call you out on your motive. So let people read and not hear your falsehoods.



This would be the case if the poles and equator were the same temperature ... that will never happen ... at best we're looking at convective circulation slowing down a little bit, but not much ... as such we'll still have on-shore air flow and rain will continue where it rains today ... 

The case can be made that rain will incease a bit and be more wide-spread ... a slight reduction in flooding chances, a little more reduction of droughts ... all this in amounts that will require expensive and sensitive instruments to measure ... the infant born today would never notice these changes in their lifetime ...


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 27, 2020)

Hey how are my USMB pals on this wonderful Black Friday? Here in NYC, could not possibly be more beautiful out....and thank God....a year ago today it was like 20 degrees!

Anyway boys....on the election....no worries. Nobody knows what the 12th Amendment is. In about two weeks, every American will know......








						U.S. Constitution - Twelfth Amendment | Resources | Constitution Annotated | Congress.gov | Library of Congress
					

The original text of the Twelfth Amendment of the Constitution of the United States.




					constitution.congress.gov


----------



## ReinyDays (Nov 27, 2020)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey how are my USMB pals on this wonderful Black Friday? Here in NYC, could not possibly be more beautiful out....and thank God....a year ago today it was like 20 degrees!
> 
> Anyway boys....on the election....no worries. Nobody knows what the 12th Amendment is. In about two weeks, every American will know......
> 
> ...



SCOTUS recently ruled that States can indeed force electors to vote for the candidate that appointed them ... and some States do prohibit "faithless" electors ... although candidates are very careful choosing their electors, it's safe to assume the 20 EV's from PA are die-hard *blue*-to-the-core gonna-vote-for-_Quid-Pro_-Joe as though he was God ...


----------



## ding (Nov 27, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Hey how are my USMB pals on this wonderful Black Friday? Here in NYC, could not possibly be more beautiful out....and thank God....a year ago today it was like 20 degrees!
> ...


SCOTUS also ruled that some human lives were property to be disposed of at the will of it's owner...




































...twice.


----------



## ReinyDays (Nov 27, 2020)

ding said:


> SCOTUS also ruled that some human lives were property to be disposed of at the will of it's owner...



In this past election cycle? ...


----------



## ding (Nov 27, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > SCOTUS also ruled that some human lives were property to be disposed of at the will of it's owner...
> ...


No.  Does it matter?  It serves as a reminder that their rulings are not necessarily based upon truth or logic.


----------



## ReinyDays (Nov 27, 2020)

ding said:


> No.  Does it matter?  It serves as a reminder that their rulings are not necessarily based upon truth or logic.



SCOTUS rulings are based on law, and nothing else ... plenty of times I've had a judge look me square in the eyes and say "I'm sorry Mr Days, but even I can't violate written law" ...

Why are your bringing up early 19th Century jurisprudence regarding _lawful_ slavery in a case decided in July of this year ... _Chiafalo et al vs. Washington_  ... "Held: A State may enforce an elector’s pledge to support his party’s nominee—and the state voters’ choice—for President." ...


----------



## ding (Nov 27, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > No.  Does it matter?  It serves as a reminder that their rulings are not necessarily based upon truth or logic.
> ...


I told you, I wouldn't put my faith in SCOTUS.  

And it was 19th and 20th centuries.  Slavery and abortion.


----------



## ReinyDays (Nov 27, 2020)

ding said:


> I told you, I wouldn't put my faith in SCOTUS.
> And it was 19th and 20th centuries.  Slavery and abortion.



Ah ... then you have faith in Congress? ... ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ... 

Anyway ... the case you should be bantering about is _Plessy vs Ferguson_ ...


----------



## ding (Nov 27, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > I told you, I wouldn't put my faith in SCOTUS.
> ...


Let's not get carried away.  

Why can't I banter all three?


----------



## ding (Nov 27, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> the infant born today would never notice these changes in their lifetime ...


How about a glacial cycle?  Would the infant born today notice those changes in their lifetime?


----------



## Sunsettommy (Nov 29, 2020)

The CO2 bogeyman has COVID-19, and very sick now.

*Toronto shatters daily snowfall record


Record-setting blizzard paralyzes Labrador


Toronto Shatters November Snowfall Records


Record snowfall in Minnesota


Snowing on Portuguese island of Madeira*


----------



## Sunsettommy (Dec 6, 2020)

*Record snowfall in Denver

Nor’easter to dump up 17 inches of snow on Northeast

Stranded in snowbound SUV for two days in SW Wash

Russian teen motorist dies in his car after a week spent stranded at MINUS 50 degrees

Major winter storm battering parts of Italy, Austria and Slovenia described as ‘beyond exceptional’*


----------



## abu afak (Dec 19, 2020)

Sunsettommy said:


> Now I know you are here to spread unsupported bullshit.
> *Again you RETARD, No One here Disputes the Warming trend. *I am mocking the IPCC 2001 projections with numerous news of unusual or record cold and snow reports.
> 
> Meanwhile from the USDA:
> ...


You, as always, Are the RETARD!
The thread/OP you are posting under specifically DENIES warming of any type.
YOU RETARD.

YOU RETARD, this thread is mostly small weather events attempting to deny Any warming, not just AGW.
Just as *YOU* JUST DID IMMEDIATELY ABOVE- YOU RETARD.

This section is 90% RETARDS. Specifically the OP and most others like Toofbreak and YOU KNOW IT BUT LIE and don't call these people out in THIS thread and section.

So you are NOT completely "retarded," you are simply a DISHONEST POS Partisan asshole who allies with any and all deniers.

`


----------



## Sunsettommy (Dec 19, 2020)

abu afak said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Now I know you are here to spread unsupported bullshit.
> ...



The title of this thread is this:

*More Proof the skeptics are WINNING!!*

Your deliberate trolling is indicative that you are insane.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Dec 19, 2020)

Meanwhile an update on cold and snow weather events warmist/alarmists likes to ignore:

*Snow chaos – Record snowfall and heavy rain cause mayhem in Austria and northern Italy RECORD

Two feet of snow in Kalam, Pakistan – Mercury drops to minus 10

Temperatures far below normal in Kazakhstan and Central Asia

Biggest snowstorm in years set to slam Northeast

Record Snowfall – More Snow in Parts of Northeast than All Last Season RECORD

Record snowfalls hits Japanese islands RECORD

Record snowfall in Oklahoma, Massachusetts, Rhode Island, Pennsylvania, New York RECORD

Look at this video from Binghamton New York RECORD

New York Man Rescued After 10 Hours In Snow-Buried Car*


----------



## Sunsettommy (Dec 28, 2020)

Another run of weather events thumbing noses at CO2 molecules.

*Vermont – Several feet of snow in a matter of hours – Video

A New Year gift for Siberians prepared by Santa Claus

Rare blizzard warning for Twin Cities – Video

Blizzard for Sioux Falls

Heavy snowfall and blizzards in Iran

Hard freeze warning for Florida

Snowstorm hitting Algeria

Siberia braces for close to record-breaking cold over New Year

Record Christmas Day Snowfall in Pittsburgh  RECORD

Record snowfall in New York State RECORD

Texas snowfall almost as far south as Austin*


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jan 11, 2021)

CO2 deep in sleep......

*Record cold in Siberia – For an entire week! RECORD

Heavy snow for Iowa, Southern Wisconsin, and West-Central Michigan

Dual storms to bring 4-5 feet of snow to Cascades by Sunday

Record Daily Snowfall – Grand Isle, Michigan RECORD

Beijing – Coldest December day in 42 years

56″ of snow at Snoqualmie Pass, Washington in last week

Seventeen feet of new snow forecast for Glacier National Park

The nights have been very cold in the Iberian Peninsula, but Spain wins the record-low-temperature prize RECORD

Kashmir – Heavy Snowfall Brings Life to Standstill

South Korea – Extreme winter weather with heavy snow and serious cold

Snowstorm headed for Texas

Record snowfall in Japan – An incredible 6 times more than usual RECORD

Snowfall in Spain “exceptional and most likely historic”

Up to 8 inches of snow possible as far south as Waco, Texas

Snowing hard as far south as Austin, Texas

Vietnamese amazed at snow-capped northern mountains *


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 16, 2021)

Hey gents! Thrilled you cats keep this thread alive.
So Tommy....heard a polar vortex heading south late January and a couple of big snowstorms in the northeast! Any truth to this?

So JC...like me, I'm sure you are waiting for the next shoe to drop in DC. Will be epic....something huge about to happen. Hoping it is what we are both thinking.
Either way....come this time next week, America will not look anything like it does today.
One thing we know....FEMA in charge and most people have no clue what that could mean!

So are the same 3 or 4 greener k00ks still the only meatheads posting in here?

Stay frosty boys!!!


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jan 23, 2021)

Where are you CO2? we need your renowned heaters!


*Bryan, Texas, record-setting snowfall RECORD

Heavy snowfall in several regions of Morocco

Major winter storm – 14 states on alert

Record-breaking cold in Hong Kong RECORD

Turkey – Hundreds of Villages Cut Off by Masses of Snow

Up to a meter of snowfall in Sweden

Switzerland – Almost 3 ft of snow in 24 hours and almost 7 ft since Wednesday

Even more snow in Western Austria:

Sea Ice Affects Ships In North China Ports

Heavy snowfall and extreme cold sweeps across Europe

Snowy hills of the Sahara! Only the fourth time in 42 years

Bitter cold in Poland

Mongolia facing ‘one of the most extreme winters on record’*


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 26, 2021)

Record-Snowfall Cleanup Kills Almost 100 in Japan, and counting - Electroverse 






3-5 feet of snow in Japan....  The ocean is cooling rapidly and this is what can occur to any region due to it.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 31, 2021)

Billy_Bob said:


> Record-Snowfall Cleanup Kills Almost 100 in Japan, and counting - Electroverse
> 
> View attachment 448770
> 
> 3-5 feet of snow in Japan....  The ocean is cooling rapidly and this is what can occur to any region due to it.




 

Great stuff.........and hey JC. Was watching the Weather Channel last night from your neck of the woods.........dang.....looked like things were deteriorated. Now its looking like my area going to get bombed with snow tomorrow.

Tom.....lmao....saw the Siberia link!( and all the others ). Wont matter to the nutters......they have their computer models!


----------



## Sunsettommy (Feb 1, 2021)

*Moderate to heavy snow expected across U.S. Southwest

Rare Snow in Malibu

Des Moines digs out after record snowfall – Video RECORD

Major Winter Storm Slamming California

Hikers Rescued After Two Days Trapped in Arizona Snow

Up to a foot of snow likely across Midwest and close to that in Philly, NYC and Boston

Not only Slamming California, even the desert southwest is getting snow!

Major Winter Storm moving from Midwest to Mid-Atlantic to Northeast – 80 million people under watches*


----------



## Sunsettommy (Feb 11, 2021)

CO2 is missing in action.

*Philadelphia, New York City and Boston brace for record snowfall RECORD

Massive snowstorm hammers the U.S. East Coast

Major Arctic Outbreak for Central and Eastern U.S. – Temperatures 10-30 degrees below normal

Bitter Cold and Wintry Weather from the Northern Rockies to the Great Lakes

Beast from the East set to release extreme cold and snow over Europe next week

Frigid Arctic Airmass; Developing Ice and Snow by Mid-Week

Record snowfall in Braemar, Scotland RECORD

“The Beast” Came from the North

In Moscow February goes into records not once, but twice RECORD*


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 11, 2021)

skookerasbil said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Record-Snowfall Cleanup Kills Almost 100 in Japan, and counting - Electroverse
> ...


Come on over this weekend... Just don't leave your brass monkey out....





As I type this we have already cooled more than predicted.. its currently -18 deg F with 30 mph winds.. (-52 deg F with Wind-chill)


----------



## Sunsettommy (Feb 13, 2021)

*Autobahn Chaos in Germany as Record-Breaking Snowfall Continues RECORD

Record cold invades Moscow, Eiffel Tower requires blowtorch, summertime cold blamed for mass bird deaths in Australia  RECORD

Record low temperatures for central U.S. from the Dakotas all the way south into Texas through the weekend RECORD

Near-blizzard conditions possible far south of Dallas ! ! !

UK – River Thames freezes over for first time in 60 years

Major Winter Storms to Blanket the West and Plains in Heavy Snow and Ice – Icy Weather in the Mid-Atlantic

Record snowfall blankets frozen Moscow RECORD

“Extreme freeze” – Record low February temperatures across the UK

====*

Where is that CO2 heater?


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 23, 2021)

Hey gents..........so sure as Tommy predicted, we did get bombed with snow here in New York. There has been a snow cover now for almost a month. Last week, it snowed for 4 straight days.

But I shouldnt complain.........saw a gigantic icicle photo out of Chicago yesterday. Holy Jesus.......feel bad for JC......every year that poor mofu freezes his ass off for months at a time.

Meanwhile, the same 4 or 5 bozos who are always in here......for many years now......keep thumping the same k00k narrative. Funny........Ive been out of the loop for a couple of years in here but not a single new climate crusader. the ENVIRONMENT forum still dominated by skeptics.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Feb 23, 2021)

*Blizzard or Armageddon for Sakhalin and the Khabarovsk Territory

More than 150 million Americans under Winter Storm Warnings, Ice Storm Warnings, Winter Storm Watches, or Winter Weather Advisories

Germany freezing due to snow ‘blanketing millions’ of solar panel – Heavy snowfall grips Istanbul – Soon headed for Athens

Massive Winter Storm(s) With Extreme Impacts

Second Winter Storm Moving into the Southern U.S.

Major Winter Storm Impacts Southeast Today – Bitter Cold Grips Heartland

Winter Storm Continues Impacting Eastern U.S. – Severe Storms in Southeast

Record cold in eleven states RECORD RECORD!!

Winter Storm still ongoing for South Texas

6,601 US cold records from Feb 7 to Feb16 RECORD RECORD RECORD!!!

Comparing our latest cold outbreak to the ice-age map

Oklahoma alligators frozen in the ice*


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 24, 2021)

lol boys.......check out the # of views on this thread?

Will soon be up to 1/2 a million     

Its a top Google search result related to "skeptics"


----------



## jc456 (Feb 24, 2021)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey gents! Thrilled you cats keep this thread alive.
> So Tommy....heard a polar vortex heading south late January and a couple of big snowstorms in the northeast! Any truth to this?
> 
> So JC...like me, I'm sure you are waiting for the next shoe to drop in DC. Will be epic....something huge about to happen. Hoping it is what we are both thinking.
> ...


took until February.  Brutal Skooks, brutal.  Texas felt it, destroyed their state with green energy bullshit.  Oh, and the local weather gal here stated that at one point, 75% of the country had snow on the ground.  Dude, can you say warming?  hahahahahahahha I laughed for a week.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 24, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> *Blizzard or Armageddon for Sakhalin and the Khabarovsk Territory
> 
> More than 150 million Americans under Winter Storm Warnings, Ice Storm Warnings, Winter Storm Watches, or Winter Weather Advisories
> 
> ...


Tommy, 75% of the US had snow on the ground.  Not sure that had ever been that high since records were kept. And with the rest of the globe, holy shit dude.

Then there was Australia.  hahahahahahahahaha i crack up when one of these whiners take a situation like this and post but, but, but Australia.


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 28, 2021)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Hey gents! Thrilled you cats keep this thread alive.
> ...


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 20, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> CO2 deep in sleep......
> 
> *Record cold in Siberia – For an entire week! RECORD
> 
> ...




lol........who's not winning?


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 12, 2021)

EV sales update............total US sales in 2020 = 328,000

us electric vehicle sales 2020 - Bing

Still a joke.......Ford sold over 1 million F150 trucks alone in 2020.  

*@www.whosnotwinning.com*


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 12, 2021)

*Greta is HOT !! (Not really) Comedy Video*


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 12, 2021)

Hey Tommy.........everybody wearing a heavy hoodie today in New York. Its April 12th.......nobody out waterskiiing on the Long Island Sound last I checked.

Love the temperature stuff Tommy.......came in this thread today and was disappointed not to see it! Im sure you'll be adding soon so.........I'll add the exclamation point beforehand..........

*d0y*


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 17, 2021)

*Fossil Fuels Will Continue To Dominate For Decades To Come – Experts*
Business News
March 20, 2021Selwyn SamLeave A CommentOn Fossil Fuels Will Continue To Dominate For Decades To Come – Experts



Fossil fuels will continue to dominate for decades to come – Experts


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 17, 2021)

Hey gents.......snowing in the northeast the last couple of nights. Brrrrrr.......coming up on May soon and still walking around in heavy hoodies.

Hey Tommy.........JC.......whats the latest report on the cold records?


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 17, 2021)

CO2 the bogeyman molecule not up to the job, is now residing in Equator to warm up.

*Spring has exploded in blizzards in Moscow and the Moscow region

US February was the coldest in 32 years

Record cold in northern European Russia RECORD

Potentially Historic Blizzard to Hit the Rockies and High Plains this Weekend

Weather Service Warns of Possible Record-Breaking Snowfall

Stevens Pass – Snowiest February in 20 years – More snow on the way

Cheyenne, Wyoming BURIED in Blizzard! – Live Video

Blizzard Warning for Texas and Oklahoma Panhandles – In Mid-March

Record snowfall in Wyoming, Colorado, Wisconsin, Minnesota, Texas… RECORD

Today’s Modern Grand Solar Minimum Will Lead to Terrestrial Cooling – and a Little Ice Age

In Finnish capital, snow piles built up this winter may not melt during summer

Tropical storm shocks scientists – Shatters record for lowest temperature on Earth RECORD

Winter returning to the Eastern United States … in APRIL

Cascades snow depth running 109% to 167% of normal

“Insane Depth of Cold” to Blast Britain

No sign of spring in Alaska!

Contrary to popular belief, sea ice at both poles is growing, not shrinking

Cold invades Western Europe – Record cold in Scotland RECORD

Record snowfall in Alaska RECORD

Broken cold records in France RECORD

Slovenia breaks all-time April record with below -20°C RECORD

France declares ‘Farming Disaster’ after record cold – Blizzard in Belgium RECORD

‘Historic’ freezes decimate French winemakers’ harvest 

Switzerland – One of the coldest 10-day spells for April in almost 20 years

Brrrrr! – Storks in Europe nesting in the snow

More snow for New England – mid April

The US has endured a very long winter

North Texas – Lows near or slightly below freezing thru middle of next week*


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 17, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> CO2 the bogeyman molecule not up to the job, is now residing in Equator to warm up.
> 
> *Spring has exploded in blizzards in Moscow and the Moscow region
> 
> ...


----------



## jc456 (Apr 19, 2021)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey gents.......snowing in the northeast the last couple of nights. Brrrrrr.......coming up on May soon and still walking around in heavy hoodies.
> 
> Hey Tommy.........JC.......whats the latest report on the cold records?


calling for temps in the 30's here for the next three days, and chance of up to six inches of snow.  but, it's really warm out.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 19, 2021)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Hey gents.......snowing in the northeast the last couple of nights. Brrrrrr.......coming up on May soon and still walking around in heavy hoodies.
> ...


BTW, the weather people here in Chitown stated that we've always had snow in April going back to the early 1900's.  So if we're the same today as back then, where the fk is the heat from all this global shit the nutjobs ramble on about?  just wondering.  Same climate today as the 1900's.  WTF?  I'm laughing Skooks, truly I am.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 22, 2021)

jc456 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...




Hey JC.......wake up this am to 33 degree's. WTF?!!! I heard about Chitown earlier this week being bitter cold....was thinking of you freezing your ass off! Now we got it.......laughable. We got rain yesterday and the water on top of the garbage cans this morning........frozen dude!   My son said last night JC, "Dad.....damn global warming!"


----------



## jc456 (Apr 22, 2021)

skookerasbil said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


My Grandson asked me the same damn question.  we laughed together.  the kid gets it, and I'm proud.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 23, 2021)

CO2 bogeyman has extended his vacation in the Bahamas.

*France Declares Emergency as Freak Cold Wipes Out €2 Billion Worth of Wine Crop

Record cold this and tomorrow morning across much of the south-central U.S. – Heavy wet snow headed for northeast RECORD

“Record-Shattering Cold” Across Central US  RECORD

Northern hemisphere snow cover trending upward since 1967

Ohio – Spring snowstorm for the record books RECORD*


----------



## jc456 (Apr 23, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> CO2 bogeyman has extended his vacation in the Bahamas.
> 
> *France Declares Emergency as Freak Cold Wipes Out €2 Billion Worth of Wine Crop
> 
> ...


Ohio, six inches of snow in April, yeppers.


----------



## toobfreak (Apr 23, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> CO2 the bogeyman molecule not up to the job, is now residing in Equator to warm up.
> 
> *Spring has exploded in blizzards in Moscow and the Moscow region
> 
> ...




My yard was just covered snow white just two days ago in the Mid-Atlantic.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Apr 27, 2021)

Let me leave this here....







Over the Past 7 Days, Thousands of Low Temperature Records Fell Across the United States - Electroverse


https://i2.wp.com/electroverse.net/wp-content/uploads/2021/04/usa.movieweek-2.gif?resize=640,480&ssl=1


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 27, 2021)

Billy_Bob said:


> Let me leave this here....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Any progress on your "energy destroying tube" paper?

Has it been published yet?


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 29, 2021)

Billy_Bob said:


> Let me leave this here....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 

Meanwhile, here in New York it is almost May and we woke up this past weekend to st00pid cold temperatures.

Hey JC.....how is Chicago doing? We got into the 60's earlier this week thank God but I think I heard you guys still having to go out in the morning with the winter coat some days. Certainly not lost on the millions who live there trying to figure out what the fcuk Joe Biden was talking about last night.


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 29, 2021)

So. . . what you folks are saying is. . . .  there is UNDENIABLE CLIMATE CHANGE?


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 29, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> So. . . what you folks are saying is. . . .  there is UNDENIABLE CLIMATE CHANGE?




Nope.........what we are saying is that nobody cares.

Sorry to burst your bubble.........but go look at any PEW poll the last 10 years on Voter concerns. Its at the very bottom.........out of approximately 15 concerns. Which is why renewable energy is still a joke.

What we do in here is just do alot of spiking the football about that..........


----------



## Billy_Bob (Apr 29, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> So. . . what you folks are saying is. . . .  there is UNDENIABLE CLIMATE CHANGE?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Apr 29, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Let me leave this here....
> ...


LOL...

Its not energy destroying.. Moron...  Its energy passing without doing any work...  But hey your disingenuous post tells us everything we need to know about you...  Love the plagiarized avatar.. Where did you ever find it? Is your name Joe Biden?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 29, 2021)

Billy_Bob said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



*Its energy passing without doing any work...  *

You said it went in and didn't come out and didn't raise the temperature.

So when do you publish?


----------



## jc456 (Apr 29, 2021)

skookerasbil said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Let me leave this here....
> ...


one of those days today.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 30, 2021)

Hey any of you guys see Old Rocks in here lately? They took down my thread.......I think the guy was in his 80's and I cant find any posts from him recently. He's been a regular in here since before I came in......2009.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 30, 2021)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey any of you guys see Old Rocks in here lately? They took down my thread.......I think the guy was in his 80's and I cant find any posts from him recently. He's been a regular in here since before I came in......2009.


Which thread?


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 30, 2021)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Hey any of you guys see Old Rocks in here lately? They took down my thread.......I think the guy was in his 80's and I cant find any posts from him recently. He's been a regular in here since before I came in......2009.
> ...



JC....the mods took it down probably because it was off-topic. I posted it yesterday morning I think.......

Hey man they call Chicago The Windy City? So JC.....it was windy as fcuk here today causing all kinds of issues on our bridges all day. Even now, its still st00pid windy. But at least it wasnt cold as hell today.........guess it got into the upper 50's or so. Hope youre well dude......and let me know if you heard anything about Old Rocks?


----------



## jc456 (May 1, 2021)

skookerasbil said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


Haven’t heard anything about old rocks.

went to grandson baseball game yesterday, front came in 70 mile an hour winds, blew me off my point by two feet. I’m 210. Temperature dropped fifteen degrees in five minutes.  Hail, screaming bee bees I call it. Fk did that hurt. We were in a four field baseball park, wide open.

we’re good here. Hope you’re well


----------



## skookerasbil (May 1, 2021)

New study explains why nearly 20 percent of electric car owners return to gas


Lol.....Oooops


----------



## jc456 (May 4, 2021)

Skooks, 50 degrees today may 4th. Hahaha


----------



## skookerasbil (May 7, 2021)

Oooops......

China’s Greenhouse Gas Emissions Exceeded The Rest Of The Developed World Combined, Report


----------



## toobfreak (May 7, 2021)

skookerasbil said:


> Fewer people than EVER believe the world is really warming up





It is definitely warming up.  It does it everyday right around noon to 3PM.


----------



## jc456 (May 7, 2021)

skookerasbil said:


> Oooops......
> 
> China’s Greenhouse Gas Emissions Exceeded The Rest Of The Developed World Combined, Report


Stayed 50 all week and into the weekend. CO2 seems to be failing.


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Skooks, 50 degrees today may 4th. Hahaha


Six days in a row of frost in May! 33 degrees tonight


----------



## jc456 (May 15, 2021)

Skooks, 50 degrees today!!! Holy shit friend, their warm is really cold. I am so fking tired of fking cold


----------



## itfitzme (May 15, 2021)

mamooth said:


> I think this comes to everyone's mind when they read Skook.


Not even.  Youare completey clueless.


----------



## jc456 (May 17, 2021)

Skooks, still just 50 again here in Chicago may 17, did I ever tell you I hate cold? LOL


----------



## skookerasbil (May 20, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Skooks, still just 50 again here in Chicago may 17, did I ever tell you I hate cold? LOL



AhhhhhHaaaaaaa..........hey JC......man looking for you to get a break soon! Its coming dude! The pollen here in New York has been off the hook ( the k00ks will say its global warming!). I wash my hot rod and the next day it has turned from blue to yellow. But lots of sunny days here lately and temps in the 70's happy to say.

So here comes the UFO ruse......maybe these mofu's are manipulating the climate  I actually think their intention is to be tracking Al Gore for abduction.


----------



## jc456 (May 21, 2021)

skookerasbil said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Skooks, still just 50 again here in Chicago may 17, did I ever tell you I hate cold? LOL
> ...


skooks,

84 yesterday and supposed to be 85 today.  yes!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (May 25, 2021)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



win

Sunday it got up to 90 here in NY but was humid as fcuk. Yesterday morning......back to hoodie wearing in the am. Gheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey!


----------



## jc456 (May 25, 2021)

skookerasbil said:


> win
> 
> Sunday it got up to 90 here in NY but was humid as fcuk. Yesterday morning......back to hoodie wearing in the am. Gheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey!


went out to dinner with friends last night, muggy day, 85, and night.  They told us the temps here are dropping back down to 63 ish tomorrow and the rest of the week.  C02 works kinda funny, one day it's producing mass amounts of heat and then disappears.  weird shit C02.


----------



## westwall (May 25, 2021)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > win
> ...







Yup.  I had snow a few days ago.


----------



## skookerasbil (May 27, 2021)

westwall said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


----------



## jc456 (May 27, 2021)

skookerasbil said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


48 this morning


----------



## westwall (May 27, 2021)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...






Got down to 38 here.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 3, 2021)

Here is is June 3rd boys...........not sure about you guys but we gotta have the windows closed this morning or we freeze our balls off......a touch over 50. How ghey? Summer in two weeks and my wife is out grabbing the mail this morning and having to put on a hoodie!

The climate crusaders dont realize it but this is exactly why voters are so ho-hum about global warming. Its June for Christsakes and all over the country people are still having to pop on their heat. It train wrecks the climate k00k narrative..........year, after year, after year, after year. Voters say to themselves, "Where the fcuk is all of this global warming these bozos have been promising?".


----------



## jc456 (Jun 3, 2021)

skookerasbil said:


> Here is is June 3rd boys...........not sure about you guys but we gotta have the windows closed this morning or we freeze our balls off......a touch over 50. How ghey? Summer in two weeks and my wife is out grabbing the mail this morning and having to put on a hoodie!
> 
> The climate crusaders dont realize it but this is exactly why voters are so ho-hum about global warming. Its June for Christsakes and all over the country people are still having to pop on their heat. It train wrecks the climate k00k narrative..........year, after year, after year, after year. Voters say to themselves, "Where the fcuk is all of this global warming these bozos have been promising?".


58 out this morning here, not too bad.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 11, 2021)

Hey JC......I think it is finally safe to put away the nut sack warmers for a couple of months!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 11, 2021)

Pretty confident though, that Tommy will be occasionally popping up some cold record stuff for us!


----------



## jc456 (Jun 11, 2021)

skookerasbil said:


> Pretty confident though, that Tommy will be occasionally popping up some cold record stuff for us!


ineed.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 17, 2021)

Only the rubes think China going to cut down on coal production!  

The IEA Is Pleading To China To Slow Down Coal Production | OilPrice.com

Why does it matter?

It matters because any US domestic efforts to curb emissions is a ruse........d0y. Well........unless they come up with a plan to build a 36,000 foot lexan dome over the continental US. Somehow.........I dont think its happening.


----------



## jc456 (Jun 21, 2021)

Skooks, been quite dry here in old Illinois, yesterday however we had a tornado touchdown, just miles north of another touchdown in the 70's.  Almost tracked the same line, it touched down due north by miles like I said.  Not as big a hit as the one in the 70's however.  It will most likely be added as another severe weather event due to bupkist climate change.   I wanted to caveat it first.  40 years the same weather event.  No climate change bullsnot.


----------



## jc456 (Jun 24, 2021)

Skooks, had to post this story here as well.



jc456 said:


> And then there's this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 25, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Skooks, had to post this story here as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*AhhhhhhhhhHaaaaaaaaaa!!!!    *

Fabulous find JC.........kinda laughable when you think about it! Oh.....check out my new post on energy realities posted up today boys! More clock cleanings!

I love this forum!


----------



## jc456 (Jun 25, 2021)

skookerasbil said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Skooks, had to post this story here as well.
> ...


I did, outstanding as always friend


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 26, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Skooks, been quite dry here in old Illinois, yesterday however we had a tornado touchdown, just miles north of another touchdown in the 70's.  Almost tracked the same line, it touched down due north by miles like I said.  Not as big a hit as the one in the 70's however.  It will most likely be added as another severe weather event due to bupkist climate change.   I wanted to caveat it first.  40 years the same weather event.  No climate change bullsnot.




JC.....holy crap.....missed this pots until now! WTF? Dude........tornado right near you? Thats messed up.....something we here on Long Island really dont have to worry about since the ocean coolness knocks them down. Instead, we gotta worry about the next Cat 5 hitting here........waaaaaaaaaay overdue. We'd get train wrecked.

Hot front coming across the mid-west seems to be south of you right now.........


----------



## jc456 (Jun 26, 2021)

skookerasbil said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Skooks, been quite dry here in old Illinois, yesterday however we had a tornado touchdown, just miles north of another touchdown in the 70's.  Almost tracked the same line, it touched down due north by miles like I said.  Not as big a hit as the one in the 70's however.  It will most likely be added as another severe weather event due to bupkist climate change.   I wanted to caveat it first.  40 years the same weather event.  No climate change bullsnot.
> ...


It touched down 20 miles southeast supposedly on the ground 16 miles, 600 yards wide.  

more warnings today around town, but south of us today.  We are always experiencing these kinds of storms because of where we are. Just is. Fronts are quite extreme! No different than 40 years ago and most likely centuries. And yet, climate change continues


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 30, 2021)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



dang........didnt know you were in a hot zone for that stuff. I thought your concerns were only with cold stuff.

JC.......its hot as fcuk here in NY today. But funny.......back in the day, we'd consistently see temps in the mid-90's for a couple of weeks every summer. Now? We rarely see mid-90's and NEVER see 100 degree temps anymore. Whats up with that?

Now the bozo weather guys call for "heat advisory" when it is in the 80s........its around 90 today. Conditioning of the rubes.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 30, 2021)

BTW gents........somebody on CNN last night blaming the condo collapse on climate change. lol.......and you wonder why they have lost 50% of their audience in the past 6 months


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 30, 2021)

More sceptic winning................

https://www.americanexperiment.org/if-renewables-are-so-cheap-why-is-germanys-electricity-so-expensive/


----------



## jc456 (Jun 30, 2021)

skookerasbil said:


> dang........didnt know you were in a hot zone for that stuff. I thought your concerns were only with cold stuff.


it is.  I hate cold.  I'll take the heat everyday.  It's Chicago. Along with most of the cities in this region, we have the most inconsistent weather of any other region of the continent.  One day it's 30 degrees, the next it might hit 90 degrees.  Extreme swings is not uncommon here.  Chicago because of where it lies on the great lakes, gets extraordinary shifts of wind and pressure systems.  We really don't see a spring.  We most always leap from winter to summer as a result.  But the warm is short lived and winter temps are almost 9 months long.


----------



## jc456 (Jun 30, 2021)

skookerasbil said:


> JC.......its hot as fcuk here in NY today. But funny.......back in the day, we'd consistently see temps in the mid-90's for a couple of weeks every summer. Now? We rarely see mid-90's and NEVER see 100 degree temps anymore. Whats up with that?


I heard Monday that either Portland or Seattle hit 115 degrees a new record.  Hotter than Phoenix. I'm sure Old socks would say see global warming.   And then say we don't know the difference between weather and climate.  He'll commit that one day of 115 is proof of global warming rather than a weather event.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 30, 2021)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > dang........didnt know you were in a hot zone for that stuff. I thought your concerns were only with cold stuff.
> ...



lol.......well dont I know THAT well since knowing you!! You are breaking out the ball warmers by October.


----------



## jc456 (Jun 30, 2021)

skookerasbil said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


I recall a year back in the 70's in September, driving through a snow shower.  In September.  In the 70's. That scenario still exists today.  Oct 5th back 2005 it snowed.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 12, 2021)

More spiking the ball for the skeptics. Weather Channel founder destroys the CNN bozo.............dang........I even felt bad for the CNN guy.

weather channel founder cnn interview - Bing video


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 12, 2021)

Post # 7,241 for this thread now btw.............*ePiC 

*


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 12, 2021)

Hey JC........my Photobucket locked me out. Any chance you could throw up a big bumpy cucumber photo on this thread? Its been too long!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 19, 2021)

Latest EIA Report on the US Govt on energy projections out to 2040! If you are a skeptic and checking this out, beware.......you may split your sides laughing when thinking about the bozos talking about the "97% consensus"

*https://www.eia.gov/electricity/*


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jul 19, 2021)

I see the Heating Degree days is still declining a sign of cooling ongoing.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 20, 2021)

skookerasbil said:


> More spiking the ball for the skeptics. Weather Channel founder destroys the CNN bozo.............dang........I even felt bad for the CNN guy.
> 
> weather channel founder cnn interview - Bing video


not that I often give kudos to a socialist political channel, but the dude did let John Coleman talk.  For that, kudos.  John was right, and he did thank the man.  Thank you Sir!


----------



## jc456 (Jul 20, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> I see the Heating Degree days is still declining a sign of cooling ongoing.


You are correct. 

And, I'm still trying to understand why CO2 is supposedly hotter in different sections of the globe if it is all the same temperature to the globe?


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 21, 2021)

Hey JC.....Tommy.......got a ? for you guys........

So over the last decade or so here in New York, we continue to see summer temps almost steadily in the low - mid 80's. A "hot" day is 90 degree's. When I was a kid, we consistently saw temps in the middle 90's on many summer days.......I know because those days I was a the beach every weekend. Now that is rare and we NEVER see temps in the 100's like the old days.

Whats up with this?

Dont get me wrong.......the last few weeks have been miserably uncomfortable here with the constant humidity but thats always been. I just dont get that we dont ever see a real "heat wave" anymore...........


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 21, 2021)

https://electroverse.net/nasa-caught-adjusting-global-temperature-graph/

We dont even have to try hard in here anymore boys...............


----------



## jc456 (Jul 21, 2021)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC.....Tommy.......got a ? for you guys........
> 
> So over the last decade or so here in New York, we continue to see summer temps almost steadily in the low - mid 80's. A "hot" day is 90 degree's. When I was a kid, we consistently saw temps in the middle 90's on many summer days.......I know because those days I was a the beach every weekend. Now that is rare and we NEVER see temps in the 100's like the old days.
> 
> ...


definitely here in Chicago, we have more cool days than hot days.  Let's take yesterday here, all day it was 88 degrees, muggy, I'm on the front deck this morning and it's 64 degrees very cool, coat weather.  Only supposed to go to 75.  Same through Friday, then Saturday to Monday back in the 90's.  It's been cycling like that since I can remember.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 21, 2021)

jc456 said:


> definitely here in Chicago, we have more cool days than hot days.  Let's take yesterday here, all day it was 88 degrees, muggy, I'm on the front deck this morning and it's 64 degrees very cool, coat weather.  Only supposed to go to 75.  Same through Friday, then Saturday to Monday back in the 90's.  It's been cycling like that since I can remember.



In decades past JC, spending the day at the ocean ( only 20 minutes away for me ) during the summer was automatic from late-May through mid-September. Over the past 5 or 6 years, many days you cant go to the ocean for the day. When it is low-80s where I am, when you go to the ocean, the temperature is 10 degree's lower. Throw in a breeze and oftentimes, a pretty stiff wind and the beach is no fun. Last summer went 1X.....havent even been this summer yet. I am used to......in my lifetime......spending many, many days at the ocean. Its what you do in the summer here on Long Island.

Clearly this is having a huge impact on the public in their perception of temps......it just doesnt jive with the bomb thrower statements that the world is burning up. It supports my ongoing moniker......nobody is caring about climate change.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 21, 2021)

skookerasbil said:


> In decades past JC, spending the day at the ocean ( only 20 minutes away for me ) during the summer was automatic from late-May through mid-September. Over the past 5 or 6 years, many days you cant go to the ocean for the day. When it is low-80s where I am, when you go to the ocean, the temperature is 10 degree's lower. Throw in a breeze and oftentimes, a pretty stiff wind and the beach is no fun. Last summer went 1X.....havent even been this summer yet. I am used to......in my lifetime......spending many, many days at the ocean. Its what you do in the summer here on Long Island.
> 
> Clearly this is having a huge impact on the public in their perception of temps......it just doesnt jive with the bomb thrower statements that the world is burning up. It supports my ongoing moniker......nobody is caring about climate change.


Exactly, not any different here


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jul 21, 2021)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC.....Tommy.......got a ? for you guys........
> 
> So over the last decade or so here in New York, we continue to see summer temps almost steadily in the low - mid 80's. A "hot" day is 90 degree's. When I was a kid, we consistently saw temps in the middle 90's on many summer days.......I know because those days I was a the beach every weekend. Now that is rare and we NEVER see temps in the 100's like the old days.
> 
> ...


NTZ

New Study: North America Has Been Cooling Since 1998 – With No Significant Overall Warming Since 1982

By Kenneth Richard on 14. March 2019

Excerpt:






Image Source: *Gan et al., 2019*​
North America (180-0°N, 15-60°N) has been characterized as a “major cooling center” by the authors of a new paper (Gan et al., 2019) published in _Earth and Space Science_.​The continent warmed from 1982-1998, but a cooling trend since 1998 has nearly wiped out all the previous warming.​Overall, there has been no significant temperature change in North America since 1982.​LINK​


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 21, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> NTZ
> 
> New Study: North America Has Been Cooling Since 1998 – With No Significant Overall Warming Since 1982
> 
> ...



LOL........I knew you'd be all over this Tommy! Then this makes sense why summers here in New York have gotten so much cooler in recent years. It is bizzare.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jul 21, 2021)

skookerasbil said:


> LOL........I knew you'd be all over this Tommy! Then this makes sense why summers here in New York have gotten so much cooler in recent years. It is bizzare.



Warmist/alarmists make a big deal of North Polar regions being the fastest warming region on Earth, yet they don't realize that is actually a sign of a Cooling Earth since the Polar region itself can't warm up on its own, the warming factor has to come in from the deep south.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jul 21, 2021)

From WUWT
Is America Burning?​Guest Post by Willis Eschenbach

Excerpt:

For the last couple of decades since I started seriously studying the climate, I’ve been hearing Americans of all kinds claiming that the United States is suffering terribly from “global warming”. Over and over, from American educators, government officials, and media, the claim is made that the US is heating up fast, and that the dreaded and endlessly warned of US Thermageddon is just around the corner.

So I decided to do some research. There is a bunch of gridded surface temperature data out there, typically on a 1° latitude by 1° longitude grid. So first, I had to figure out just which gridcells are in which countries. That involved what we used to call a “SMOP”, a “small matter of programming”, which only took about a day of locating the country borders data and then actually writing the code to convert it to a usable form … but at the end of it, I knew which gridcells are in which countries.

Then I pulled up the temperature information from Berkeley Earth and from the CERES satellite data and graphed it up … here’s the result:



_Figure 1. Temperature trends for what in Alaska is called the “Lower 48”, meaning the US less Alaska and Hawaii_.

LINK

=====

It has been *COOLING* for 20 years now.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 22, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> From WUWT
> Is America Burning?​Guest Post by Willis Eschenbach
> 
> Excerpt:
> ...


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 24, 2021)

Check this out boys........... *@www.whosnotwinning.com

Publications - Research & Commentary: Survey Shows American Public Not Particularly Concerned About Climate Change*

Only 13 out of 1,000 care!


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2021)

11 degrees cooler in Chicago today!!!!!  The magic CO2 failed to come into Illinois.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2021)

In Chicago, 18 out of 31 days under normal conditions in July, 58% cool. I supposed that’s because the NW states must have ate our CO2!!


----------



## basquebromance (Jul 30, 2021)

When i think of fighting climate change, i think of 3 things: JOBS, JOBS, JOBS!


----------



## Sunsettommy (Aug 1, 2021)

Watts Up With That?

Frigid polar air brings very rare snowfall, icy rains to southern Brazil​
From THE WATCHERS

Posted by Teo Blašković on July 30, 2021 at 17:29 UTC

Excerpt:





*A fierce cold snap brought rare snow, icy rain, and strong winds to parts of southern Brazil on July 29 and 30, 2021. The event comes after several waves of destructive frost since mid-June.*

According to weather specialists at Somar Meteorologia, at least 40 cities in the southern state of Rio Grande do Sul saw ice while 30 got snow, including Pelotas, São Francisco de Paula, Gramado, Carlos Barbosa, Bagé, Herval, Piratini, Caxias do Sul, Marau, and Farroupilha.

Meteorologists say the strange phenomenon in Brazil is happening all the more often, especially in areas that are between 900 and 1 900 meters (2 900 and 6 200 feet) above sea level.

LINK


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 2, 2021)

Hey JC....what up brother?

Temps only in the 70's here in NY the last few days...and will continue through the week? What's up with this? Maybe Tommy can tell us?

How about in Chicago?


----------



## jc456 (Aug 2, 2021)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC....what up brother?
> 
> Temps only in the 70's here in NY the last few days...and will continue through the week? What's up with this? Maybe Tommy can tell us?
> 
> How about in Chicago?


We are below normal still! 70’s


----------



## jc456 (Aug 2, 2021)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC....what up brother?
> 
> Temps only in the 70's here in NY the last few days...and will continue through the week? What's up with this? Maybe Tommy can tell us?
> 
> How about in Chicago?


Old Rocks stole ourCO2


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 6, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Old Rocks stole ourCO2



LOL.....that made me laugh.

Hey check Tommy's graph up there.......frost in Brazil! Who's not winning?

JC.....today a bit of heat and humidity back here in NYC. But for the past week, we've not had to use A/C at all during the day or at night. First week of August.......I mean........wtf? And you know in a few short weeks JC, you're gonna be searching for the box containing the gonad warmers...............ghey. Man its gonna suck........these mofu's keep promising this global warming and it never shows near us!


----------



## jc456 (Aug 6, 2021)

skookerasbil said:


> LOL.....that made me laugh.
> 
> Hey check Tommy's graph up there.......frost in Brazil! Who's not winning?
> 
> JC.....today a bit of heat and humidity back here in NYC. But for the past week, we've not had to use A/C at all during the day or at night. First week of August.......I mean........wtf? And you know in a few short weeks JC, you're gonna be searching for the box containing the gonad warmers...............ghey. Man its gonna suck........these mofu's keep promising this global warming and it never shows near us!


AMEN


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 10, 2021)

Hey JC.....Tommy.........this whole Covid thing has made it even more fun in here. That these bozo's have now conflated Covid with climate change is like a whole new level of rube to troll.

I will admit......my whole life Ive had this profound love for abusing those who display mental issues. Its been a sport for me most of my adult life.

So btw.......you guys might like to know......we have not seen 90 degrees here in NYC in all of August so far. Temps in the low 80's.....Friday might..........might hit 90.

So heres the thing........Ive lived here all my life ( unfortunately ). Summer routinely saw many days of 90+ for decades. But no longer......very rare. And 100 degree's, which in the 70's, 80's and 90's happened all the time........now non-existent. So in this so-called warming world, what it up with this......its like 10 degrees cooler here all the time.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 10, 2021)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC.....Tommy.........this whole Covid thing has made it even more fun in here. That these bozo's have now conflated Covid with climate change is like a whole new level of rube to troll.
> 
> I will admit......my whole life Ive had this profound love for abusing those who display mental issues. Its been a sport for me most of my adult life.
> 
> ...


Skooks, just remember, there is no help for the stupid.  And the bozo's love to expose their stupid.  I'm still waiting for one of them to explain how climate is changing.  Explain the change.  Can we do a #explainthechange?

Here in Chicago, use to be called the dog days of summer in August, we haven't hit 90 yet either.  Days are getting shorter now, and the probable number of days that may hit 90 is decreasing.  Don't know my friend,  been cooler here since June.  I posted the number of days under normal for July @ 18,  58% of the days.  Now we're under normal in August.  BTW, in no way is my climate changing, but the amount of warm has.  Much, much more muggy,  Uncomfortable as shit dude.  BTW, that is normal here.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 10, 2021)

Skooks,  made 90 today, humidity made it feel like 115 degrees.  That's H2O and not CO2.  dew point today was 78 degrees.  That's the highest in quite some time.  Still H2O.  No CO2.  The warmers can't even get their elements right.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 11, 2021)

Okay, update this morning.  Because the air is saturated with water, the Chicago area has been hit by tornadoes and wind sheer events in back to back nights here.  H2O, Not because there is an over abundance of CO2 in the air.  Severe storms are due to H2O and not CO2.  I thought all you warmers were science majors.  I guess I am smarter than the warmer experts old socks.


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 12, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Okay, update this morning.  Because the air is saturated with water, the Chicago area has been hit by tornadoes and wind sheer events in back to back nights here.  H2O, Not because there is an over abundance of CO2 in the air.  Severe storms are due to H2O and not CO2.  I thought all you warmers were science majors.  I guess I am smarter than the warmer experts old socks.



Dang JC....never knew until you told me that Chicago was an area threatened by tornados........the thinking being, you are near a large body of water. Here in NYC, tornado's very rare and if we see them it is like an F1.......the ocean coolness knocks down the intensity of the systems. But thats messed up......do you have a shelter?


----------



## jc456 (Aug 12, 2021)

skookerasbil said:


> Dang JC....never knew until you told me that Chicago was an area threatened by tornados........the thinking being, you are near a large body of water. Here in NYC, tornado's very rare and if we see them it is like an F1.......the ocean coolness knocks down the intensity of the systems. But thats messed up......do you have a shelter?


basements is what we use here.  Seven touched down just south of me Monday.  We actually could be called a tornado alley that's how frequently we experience them.  We're all good though.  Just very stressful.  When you see shit flying around in the air around the house when it is severe out, the vaccine shit is garbage, the bigger picture is making through all of the other hurdles in life.  Warmers and their friends can't recognize that fact.  And what develops those tornadoes is not CO2.  It is H2O.


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 14, 2021)

More train wrecking of the k00ks............

https://www.zerohedge.com/political/problem-climate-change-politics


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 14, 2021)

Hey JC.....btw.......read text from a pal this am a long summary of the situation on the ground in France. Dude.....things about to get real sketchy here, as in like sh*t weve never come close to seeing here before. Americans about to learn about the new definition of "woke". People are not prepared for this.....

JC.....shoot me your cell # in a PM when you can...........


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 19, 2021)

Hey Tommy.........JC..........

This week...........new study released. Its the damn sun dudes!!!   

https://www.theepochtimes.com/challenging-un-study-finds-sun-not-co2-may-be-behind-global-warming_3950089.html


*d0y*


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 14, 2021)

Hey Tommy........any cold updates? Havent seen any in a bit........what gives?!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 14, 2021)

Greenland pounded with record ice/snow.....like the damn surface of Jupiter for Christsakes!

Larry Delivers Record-Smashing Summer Snow to Greenland, +"Lives at Stake" in European Gas Shortage - Electroverse

What a disaster for the climate kOOks


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 20, 2021)

Deserted Factories Show How China Electric Car Boom Went Too Far

More lOSiNg


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 20, 2021)

Hey Tommy....hear it's getting in the low 20's tonight in Wyoming! Wtf? It's mid Sept!


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 4, 2021)

Cant let this ePiC thread fall off page #1!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 8, 2021)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey Tommy....hear it's getting in the low 20's tonight in Wyoming! Wtf? It's mid Sept!


BWHAAAAA.... You don't say?   Brought in the brass monkey.. Snow expected Monday into Tuesday and 6-12 inches of it...


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 9, 2021)

LOL... Right from summer to winter... No Fall... ITs going to be more like a total collapse..  La Niña atmospheric flow...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 9, 2021)

Billy_Bob said:


> View attachment 549558
> 
> LOL... Right from summer to winter... No Fall... ITs going to be more like a total collapse..  La Niña atmospheric flow...



Any word on your magic, energy destroying tube?
Paper published yet?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 9, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Any word on your magic, energy destroying tube?
> Paper published yet?


A swing and a miss.... Again...  

The Tube doesn't destroy any energy.. In fact, it doesn't even impede or retain any of it. It almost all passes unabated..  But you know that and are just to ignorant to understand it.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 9, 2021)

The atmosphere above the poles is now cooling rapidly.. Ocean heat reserves are gone and are very slow to recharge due to a very low solar cycle.









						Global Warming Shock: Antarctica Has Coldest Winter On Record
					

Antarctica posted its coldest winter since records began in 1957, shocking the alarmist media.




					climatechangedispatch.com


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 9, 2021)

Billy_Bob said:


> The Tube doesn't destroy any energy.. In fact, it doesn't even impede or retain any of it. It almost all passes unabated..



You didn't claim the tube was opaque? 

What's the publication date?


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 11, 2021)

This thread has been going for...........ready for this.......*almost 9 years*. On the first page of this forum every day.

7,300 posts   

Who's not winning?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 11, 2021)

Billy_Bob said:


> A swing and a miss.... Again...
> 
> The Tube doesn't destroy any energy.. In fact, it doesn't even impede or retain any of it. It almost all passes unabated..  But you know that and are just to ignorant to understand it.



Still undergoing peer review?


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 12, 2021)

UK Readying New Law Mandating Home EV Chargers Be Shut Down During Peak Hours | ZeroHedge


----------



## jc456 (Oct 17, 2021)

skookerasbil said:


> UK Readying New Law Mandating Home EV Chargers Be Shut Down During Peak Hours | ZeroHedge


38 degrees this morning in my Chicago suburb! Already fking cold


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 22, 2021)

jc456 said:


> 38 degrees this morning in my Chicago suburb! Already fking cold



Hey JC....got the nut sack warmers out already I see!  

Been thinking about your situation in Chicago JC. Looks like things about to go sideways there....talk of The Guard being brought in.
( lol....the bad guys licking their chops).

What's the story? My take is, Chicago has been picked to measure how far they are going to take these assinine mandates in other parts of the country. Chicago to be the dry run.

Those cops not taking the jab for shit....so what are the people thinking there JC?
This won't end well....


----------



## jc456 (Oct 22, 2021)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC....got the nut sack warmers out already I see!
> 
> Been thinking about your situation in Chicago JC. Looks like things about to go sideways there....talk of The Guard being brought in.
> ( lol....the bad guys licking their chops).
> ...


I won’t take it either! Fk the city. The county sheriffs told Larry nope fix your mandate , laughed my ass off


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 23, 2021)

jc456 said:


> I won’t take it either! Fk the city. The county sheriffs told Larry nope fix your mandate , laughed my ass off



So JC....these 50% CPD gonna walk??


----------



## jc456 (Oct 23, 2021)

skookerasbil said:


> So JC....these 50% CPD gonna walk??


Yep


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 26, 2021)

Hey JC........any updates?

On Monday, 50% of NYC EMS workers likely to be fired........this should be a hoot! Thousands marched yesterday in Manhattan and jammed the Brooklyn Bridge. I said in early September when President Brandon announced his mandates that it wouldnt turn out well. The fun is just starting..........the Covidians are going to be *BEGGING* for an end to vaccine mandates in the coming weeks!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 26, 2021)

mamooth said:


> I think this comes to everyone's mind when they read Skook.




I think this comes to everyone's mind when they encounter idiocy by Mammoth Mammaries...






The greens fighting glowbull warming...


----------



## jc456 (Oct 26, 2021)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC........any updates?
> 
> On Monday, 50% of NYC EMS workers likely to be fired........this should be a hoot! Thousands marched yesterday in Manhattan and jammed the Brooklyn Bridge. I said in early September when President Brandon announced his mandates that it wouldnt turn out well. The fun is just starting..........the Covidians are going to be *BEGGING* for an end to vaccine mandates in the coming weeks!


they were supposed to be in court yesterday.  The union told Larry to remove the mandate over the weekend.  I haven't heard from the court proceedings from yesterday yet.  I will look into it today.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 27, 2021)

jc456 said:


> they were supposed to be in court yesterday.  The union told Larry to remove the mandate over the weekend.  I haven't heard from the court proceedings from yesterday yet.  I will look into it today.



Let me know JC........here in NYC, as of Monday, thousands of fire/ambulance/police set to walk. NYC is already a dumpster fire since Covid hit.

Nobody goes into Manhattan anymore. Its a ghost town. Its about to become a scene right out of "Escape from New York". Im fucking giddy about it........


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 27, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> I think this comes to everyone's mind when they encounter idiocy by Mammoth Mammaries...
> 
> View attachment 556514
> 
> ...



Yep........he talks to his cat. Seriously.

ghey


----------



## jc456 (Oct 27, 2021)

skookerasbil said:


> Let me know JC........here in NYC, as of Monday, thousands of fire/ambulance/police set to walk. NYC is already a dumpster fire since Covid hit.
> 
> Nobody goes into Manhattan anymore. Its a ghost town. Its about to become a scene right out of "Escape from New York". Im fucking giddy about it........


they had no update as of last night's news.  I'm loving it as well.  fk these nazi commies.

Here's what I found on the internet,









						Judge lifts gag order prohibiting police union bosses from defeating vaccine obligations - Illinois News Today
					

Chicago (AP) —The president of the police union will issue a public statement on Monday encouraging members to disobey the city’s COVID-19 vaccine obligations after the judge rejects the request to extend it. The forbidden order has expired. Earlier this month, Cook County Judge Cecilia Horan...




					illinoisnewstoday.com


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 27, 2021)

skookerasbil said:


> Let me know JC........here in NYC, as of Monday, thousands of fire/ambulance/police set to walk. NYC is already a dumpster fire since Covid hit.
> 
> Nobody goes into Manhattan anymore. Its a ghost town. Its about to become a scene right out of "Escape from New York". Im fucking giddy about it........



"I heard you were dead"


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 27, 2021)

skookerasbil said:


> Yep........he talks to his cat. Seriously.
> 
> ghey



Good LORD, 72 triple E and you're saying it's a HE??


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 27, 2021)

skookerasbil said:


> Let me know JC........here in NYC, as of Monday, thousands of fire/ambulance/police set to walk. NYC is already a dumpster fire since Covid hit.
> 
> Nobody goes into Manhattan anymore. Its a ghost town. Its about to become a scene right out of "Escape from New York". Im fucking giddy about it........



You run into Bilstunbmun lately?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 27, 2021)

jc456 said:


> they had no update as of last night's news.  I'm loving it as well.  fk these nazi commies.
> 
> Here's what I found on the internet,
> 
> ...


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 29, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Good LORD, 72 triple E and you're saying it's a HE??



lol.......never knew.......

HOLY MOTHER OF GOD


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 29, 2021)

skookerasbil said:


> lol.......never knew.......
> 
> HOLY MOTHER OF GOD



I don't know for sure, but I always envision Mammoth Mammaries looking like this...


----------



## jc456 (Nov 2, 2021)

skookerasbil, Judge paused the vaccine mandate here in Chitown.  Mini victory so far for the cops.  Told the city to arbitrate their issue.









						Judge pauses deadline for Chicago cops to get vaccinated
					

A judge ruled that the mandate must be arbitrated with police unions before employees can face consequences




					www.police1.com


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 3, 2021)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil, Judge paused the vaccine mandate here in Chitown.  Mini victory so far for the cops.  Told the city to arbitrate their issue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Winning........good to hear JC. In the end, the people will end this mandate madness. We got 90 million never rolling up their sleeves......ever. The progressives call the "anti-vaxers".  

90,000,000...........when I count those zero's, I laugh my balls off!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 3, 2021)

skookerasbil said:


> Winning........good to hear JC. In the end, the people will end this mandate madness. We got 90 million never rolling up their sleeves......ever. The progressives call the "anti-vaxers".
> 
> 90,000,000...........when I count those zero's, I laugh my balls off!



Coincidentally, the 203o population of the USA is expected to be 90 million.......


----------



## jc456 (Nov 4, 2021)

skookerasbil said:


> Winning........good to hear JC. In the end, the people will end this mandate madness. We got 90 million never rolling up their sleeves......ever. The progressives call the "anti-vaxers".
> 
> 90,000,000...........when I count those zero's, I laugh my balls off!


Some of them had a protest and march in Chicago this week.  Pilot unions included.


I also see one in NY





__





						NYPD: At Least 4 Arrested In Staten Island Anti-Vaccine Mandate Protests
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 5, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Some of them had a protest and march in Chicago this week.  Pilot unions included.
> 
> 
> I also see one in NY
> ...



Yeah JC.....mandates about to get serious. They are going to force people soon........which Im fine with. It wont end well. 
I have already determined that life for all is going to be changing dramatically for all of us over the next year. Alot of shit going to go sideways. The jabbed think they got their shot and are immune.......yuk.....yuk. Its going to be a fcukfest. Things will start to devolve shortly.........by Christmas, oh boy!  . NWO assholes have picked now to turn the screws......lets see how it plays out. I like my sides chances.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 5, 2021)

skookerasbil said:


> Yeah JC.....mandates about to get serious. They are going to force people soon........which Im fine with. It wont end well.
> I have already determined that life for all is going to be changing dramatically for all of us over the next year. Alot of shit going to go sideways. The jabbed think they got their shot and are immune.......yuk.....yuk. Its going to be a fcukfest. Things will start to devolve shortly.........by Christmas, oh boy!  . NWO assholes have picked now to turn the screws......lets see how it plays out. I like my sides chances.


I’d take it if it worked, it doesn’t, history has told us now!  Not clear why any sane person would say anything about it being the right thing to do, when it offers no better resistance than my own immune system! I’m still waiting for the explanation


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 9, 2021)

Hey Tommy....JC.....check this out.....

A "Severe Blast" Of Arctic Air Could Impact US Next Week  | ZeroHedge

Got anymore on this?

Climate kOOks gonna look stOOoid as fuck!!


----------



## jc456 (Nov 9, 2021)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey Tommy....JC.....check this out.....
> 
> A "Severe Blast" Of Arctic Air Could Impact US Next Week  | ZeroHedge
> 
> ...


Yes, they say temperature here won’t reach 40 next week


----------



## jc456 (Nov 12, 2021)

Yo Skooks, snow today, 17 days earlier than last year! Arctic clipper coming tomorrow!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Dec 10, 2021)

Climate alarmism isn't even in the top 20 problems Americans want dealt with...   Demonazis are sooooo screwed in 2022..   Time to put many of these lies to rest... Americans are not buying the left wing crap anymore...


----------



## Billy_Bob (Dec 10, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Yo Skooks, snow today, 17 days earlier than last year! Arctic clipper coming tomorrow!


My high temp was a balmy 22 degrees....   tonight, it will below zero...


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 12, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Yo Skooks, snow today, 17 days earlier than last year! Arctic clipper coming tomorrow!



Dang JC....tough weeks ahead for you man.

Hey JC....Tommy....heard something about a big ass polar vortex coming soon. Got anything on that?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 12, 2021)

skookerasbil said:


> Dang JC....tough weeks ahead for you man.
> 
> Hey JC....Tommy....heard something about a big ass polar vortex coming soon. Got anything on that?


We had tropical storm winds and weather, tornadoes out the ass.. 60 and less than 8 hrs 35.  We get some crazy climate change I tell you!!

magic CO2 that likes the Great Lakes Region only


----------



## Billy_Bob (Dec 12, 2021)

skookerasbil said:


> Dang JC....tough weeks ahead for you man.
> 
> Hey JC....Tommy....heard something about a big ass polar vortex coming soon. Got anything on that?


Cali is taking a direct hit from it.. 2-5 feet of snow expected... tuesday through thursday.


----------



## Colin norris (Dec 12, 2021)

skookerasbil said:


> More bad news for the climate crusading nutters.......
> 
> 
> Less people than *ever* believe in global warming!!!
> ...


And the recent tornadoes that killed people while completely out of season has no relevance to climate change? 
Of course not.  It was gods wrath against  gays and democrats. 
Probably Joe Biden's fault also. 

It's breathtakingly ignorant for a grown human being to not believe it but in America,  anything is possible.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 12, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> And the recent tornadoes that killed people while completely out of season has no relevance to climate change?



Out of season? What does that mean?


----------



## Colin norris (Dec 12, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Out of season? What does that mean?


You know exactly.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 12, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> And the recent tornadoes that killed people while completely out of season has no relevance to climate change?
> Of course not.  It was gods wrath against  gays and democrats.
> Probably Joe Biden's fault also.
> 
> It's breathtakingly ignorant for a grown human being to not believe it but in America,  anything is possible.


Nope nothing to do with climate change. Are you suggesting that never happened before right?


----------



## Colin norris (Dec 12, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Nope nothing to do with climate change. Are suggesting that never happened before right?


Obviously you can point to regular tornadoes of that destruction in December. Go ahead.  I'll wait here.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Dec 12, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> *And the recent tornadoes that killed people while completely out of season has no relevance to climate change?*
> Of course not.  It was gods wrath against  gays and democrats.
> Probably Joe Biden's fault also.
> 
> It's breathtakingly ignorant for a grown human being to not believe it but in America,  anything is possible.


NO, they do not...   They are not uncommon in history.  They happen about every 40 years in cyclical patterns.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Dec 12, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Obviously you can point to regular tornadoes of that destruction in December. Go ahead.  I'll wait here.


Here let me help you... They are not uncommon.  They happen regularly in long time scales.









						Why the southern US is prone to December tornadoes
					

Tornadoes in December aren’t unusual in the Gulf Coast and lower Mississippi Valley states, but the Dec. 10-11 outbreak was extreme and far-reaching.




					theconversation.com


----------



## Colin norris (Dec 12, 2021)

Billy_Bob said:


> NO, they do not...   They are not uncommon in history.  They happen about every 40 years in cyclical patterns.


Prove it.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 12, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> You know exactly.



That you believe tornadoes never happened outside a certain date range before fossil fuels.

Your science is very convincing. LOL!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Dec 12, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Prove it.


I guess you missed the second post....    Moron..

Every time we are in a cooling pattern, where the polar jet and the median jet converge, these storms happen. ITs called a La Niña flow aloft.  The power differential and long straight lines of the jet allow them to form.


----------



## Colin norris (Dec 12, 2021)

Billy_Bob said:


> I guess you missed the second post....    Moron..


In fact, I should gave missed everything idiots like you say.  The only contribution you've ever made is  to the effluent system


----------



## jc456 (Dec 12, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Obviously you can point to regular tornadoes of that destruction in December. Go ahead.  I'll wait here.


Huh? I’m only 66, it’s happened several times in that timeframe. And since I’m only 66, I haven’t been around for millennia to have all that data, but fk dude show us thousands of years of data, go


----------



## Billy_Bob (Dec 12, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> In fact, I should gave missed everything idiots like you say.  The only contribution you've ever made is  to the effluent system


LOL...
You really should back away from the liberal kookaid..  You're watching too much MSDNC and CNN.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 12, 2021)

Billy_Bob said:


> NO, they do not...   They are not uncommon in history.  They happen about every 40 years in cyclical patterns.


Climate. Demofks still looking at weather and calling weather climate


----------



## jc456 (Dec 12, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Obviously you can point to regular tornadoes of that destruction in December. Go ahead.  I'll wait here.


Here…





__





						Why the southern US is prone to December tornadoes
					





					theconversation.com
				




Climate


----------



## Flopper (Dec 12, 2021)

skookerasbil said:


> More bad news for the climate crusading nutters.......
> 
> 
> Less people than *ever* believe in global warming!!!
> ...


From your link, "A report from the UK Energy Research Centre also shows the number of those who resolutely do not believe in climate change has more than quadrupled since 2005.  
The Government funded report shows 19 per cent of people are climate change disbelievers - up from just four per cent in 2005 - while nine per cent did not know. - while nine per cent did not know.  *This means 72% do believe.*

However the problem is not how many believe in climate change.  The majority has believed in climate change for over 10 years.  The problem is convincing them to give up 1/4 of the world GDP to fight climate change.  Of course the greatest  impact would fall on the  wealthiest nations, the very ones that would have to lead the effort.  *In short, it ain't going to happen until climate change is wrecking the economies of these nations.  By then it will be took late and natural will do what nature will do.*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 12, 2021)

Flopper said:


> The problem is convincing them to give up 1/4 of the world GDP to fight climate change.



I'll give $5. But only if you stop whining.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 12, 2021)

Flopper said:


> From your link, "A report from the UK Energy Research Centre also shows the number of those who resolutely do not believe in climate change has more than quadrupled since 2005.
> The Government funded report shows 19 per cent of people are climate change disbelievers - up from just four per cent in 2005 - while nine per cent did not know. - while nine per cent did not know.  *This means 72% do believe.*
> 
> However the problem is not how many believe in climate change.  The majority has believed in climate change for over 10 years.  The problem is convincing them to give up 1/4 of the world GDP to fight climate change.  Of course the greatest  impact would fall on the  wealthiest nations, the very ones that would have to lead the effort.  *In short, it ain't going to happen until climate change is wrecking the economies of these nations.  By then it will be took late and natural will do what nature will do.*


Why isn’t it a campaign issue then?


----------



## Colin norris (Dec 12, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Here…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know all that. You are deliberately avoiding what I said.  It is out of  season for tornadoes there and you know it. 
Just admit it and move on.  

Don't mention climate change or everyone goes into convulsions thinking it could be real. Heaven forbid.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 13, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> I know all that. You are deliberately avoiding what I said.  It is out of  season for tornadoes there and you know it.
> Just admit it and move on.
> 
> Don't mention climate change or everyone goes into convulsions thinking it could be real. Heaven forbid.


No, no it’s not! I just gave you a link to show you no it’s not.


----------



## Colin norris (Dec 13, 2021)

jc456 said:


> No, no it’s not! I just gave you a link to show you no it’s not.



Bullshit.  It's out of season.  Why are you bothering.  
Did the same happen every year for the last ten years with such severing? No. Give up.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 13, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Bullshit.  It's out of season.  Why are you bothering.
> Did the same happen every year for the last ten years with such severing? No. Give up.


No it’s not


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 13, 2021)

Hey JC....wtf with that Rolls Royce smash and grab?
Looks like Lightfoot cheering on a new sport for the savages to engage in. How does anybody take Dori seriously? It's fascinating to me. I'm dealing with Nemo here in NYC. Nobody goes into Manhattan anymore....the city is dead.
These fuckers embrace a dystopian future.....surrounded by a public made up of pod people.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 13, 2021)

Btw....only the rubes get bamboozled by these tornado outbreaks.
In the late 2000's, saw and uptick and all the climate nutters heads were exploding....and what did we see? Years of a dramatic decline in tornado activity. The climate kOOks have been silent on this.

Until now.....


----------



## Flopper (Dec 13, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Why isn’t it a campaign issue then?


Because most people are more concerned with current problems, namely Covid and the Economy.  it is not a question of belief in Global Warming.  Rather it is a question of whether we are willing to make big sacrifices at this time and the answer is no. 

IMHO, we have far too many people on the planet and Global Warming would certainly reduce the number. Animal species could see a 50% extinction rate but that would happen eventually without Global Warming considering how well we manage the environment.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 13, 2021)

Flopper said:


> Because most people are more concerned with current problems, namely Covid and the Economy.  it is not a question of belief in Global Warming.  Rather it is a question of whether we are willing to make big sacrifices at this time and the answer is no.
> 
> IMHO, we have far too many people on the planet and Global Warming would certainly reduce the number. Animal species could see a 50% extinction rate but that would happen eventually without Global Warming considering how well we manage the environment.


Throwing money down a drain is really feeble


----------



## LaDairis (Dec 16, 2021)

The skeptics are winning.

Bilk Back Better just failed in the Senate!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 18, 2021)

So gents, when is that polar vortex coming in?

Heard late December but looks like next week gonna be seasonal temps.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 18, 2021)

skookerasbil said:


> So gents, when is that polar vortex coming in?
> 
> Heard late December but looks like next week gonna be seasonal temps.


Nothing here for another week


----------



## jc456 (Dec 26, 2021)

skookerasbil,  Merry Christmas my friend, you see the weather in Seattle, WA today? Old socks area in December, normal climate!  Hmmm how can that even be? Snow???  30 degrees??? Hmmm


----------



## westwall (Dec 26, 2021)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil,  Merry Christmas my friend, you see the weather in Seattle, WA today? Old socks area in December, normal climate!  Hmmm how can that even be? Snow???  30 degrees??? Hmmm





Yup.  We just got two feet of snow last night.  To listen to the morons like colonoscopy and olfraud that is crazy.

Heaven forbid I have two ski resorts within a few miles of my place.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 26, 2021)

westwall said:


> Yup.  We just got two feet of snow last night.  To listen to the morons like colonoscopy and olfraud that is crazy.
> 
> Heaven forbid I have two ski resorts within a few miles of my place.


Westwall, old socks said no more winters for you!


----------



## westwall (Dec 26, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Westwall, old socks said no more winters for you!





Yup, no more snow!

Remember that BS claim


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 29, 2021)

Hey hope you guys had a great Christmas! Quiet here as everybody shut in due to fear porn.

My wife works in the ER at a large hospital not far from here........they are swamped but get this. They are swamped because a million assholes are showing up to the ER's and are.....ready for this.......asymptomatic and wanting to be evaluated. We are witnessing a mass psychosis event here. But most notable......deaths from Covid are waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay down. Notice the msm never mentions it. Oh.......and half the folks admitted are jabbed. Wife see's it every day.......sometimes each day, more jabbed are in. Sometimes more unjabbed. Depends on the day.

Hey JC........Tommy........when am I gonna get snow here in New York? Love taking my 18 year old daughter to take local church huge P-lot with her Mustang to slide the car around.........its a hoot.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 29, 2021)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey hope you guys had a great Christmas! Quiet here as everybody shut in due to fear porn.
> 
> My wife works in the ER at a large hospital not far from here........they are swamped but get this. They are swamped because a million assholes are showing up to the ER's and are.....ready for this.......asymptomatic and wanting to be evaluated. We are witnessing a mass psychosis event here. But most notable......deaths from Covid are waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay down. Notice the msm never mentions it. Oh.......and half the folks admitted are jabbed. Wife see's it every day.......sometimes each day, more jabbed are in. Sometimes more unjabbed. Depends on the day.
> 
> Hey JC........Tommy........when am I gonna get snow here in New York? Love taking my 18 year old daughter to take local church huge P-lot with her Mustang to slide the car around.........its a hoot.


Got our first snow yesterday should be on the way!


----------



## jc456 (Dec 31, 2021)

skookerasbil , supposed to get six inches of snow tomorrow


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 1, 2022)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil , supposed to get six inches of snow tomorrow



Hey JC....keep me updated. The climate nutters will be down at the supermarket getting 3 baskets of food so better get a few supplies early.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 1, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC....keep me updated. The climate nutters will be down at the supermarket getting 3 baskets of food so better get a few supplies early.


The storm is due to start at noon and go all day, end tomorrow morning


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 3, 2022)

Lol.......Ooooops 

*https://www.bellinghamherald.com/news/nation-world/national/article256992622.html

75 inches of snow in Alaska!*


----------



## abu afak (Jan 3, 2022)

Posting short term local or Regional (or Backyard) WEATHER to prove or disprove GW/AGW (Climate) is the WORST kind of Crap in the section and should be deleted and banned.
I just started a thread to that effect.

This is garbage.
This thread by far THEE most egregious, Fallacious, and STUPID example.

All posting in support of it ("Cold days") including anyone who calls themselves serious, is Trash.

`


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 4, 2022)

Hey JC....dude....global warming blasting NYC today!!
And can't find my nut sack warmers!!   Gotta hit Walmart for a new sack pack.

Should we send Abu Freak a pack? Was thinking that....but appears he's busy going through our thread of dominance so will be in doors for several days


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 4, 2022)

Hey Tommy.....JC....  

A ball kick to the climate crusaders!

Motorists have been stranded on a major interstate in Virginia since last night


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## jc456 (Jan 6, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC....dude....global warming blasting NYC today!!
> And can't find my nut sack warmers!!   Gotta hit Walmart for a new sack pack.
> 
> Should we send Abu Freak a pack? Was thinking that....but appears he's busy going through our thread of dominance so will be in doors for several days


Told you it was coming.  Will be there through tomorrow as well.  how about getting winter weather in winter.  Can't make it up.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 6, 2022)

Hey gents....this was stOOoid funny.....

Top story in the Washington Post after all those thousands of cars were stuck on I95 in that blizzard....

What if was all EV'S?  

https://www.washingtonpost.com/opin...ffic-catastrophe-with-only-electric-vehicles/


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 6, 2022)

Hey JC....found the nut sack warmers dude!! And just in the nick of time....4-8 inches of snow tonight so my ass will be shoveling tomorrow morning....


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 6, 2022)

Hey....thought you guys would get a kick out of this....

Found some old Photobucket Classics from years ago....thought I'd share a couple. Old Rocks' head would explode when he saw them.....massive "you dumb fuck"


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## Ringtone (Jan 6, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> More bad news for the climate crusading nutters.......
> 
> 
> Less people than *ever* believe in global warming!!!
> ...


You said _climate crusading nutters_.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 6, 2022)

Mammoth would regularly shit his shorts when I would post up the trophy one....


----------



## jc456 (Jan 6, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC....found the nut sack warmers dude!! And just in the nick of time....4-8 inches of snow tonight so my ass will be shoveling tomorrow morning....
> 
> 
> View attachment 584541


Ouch


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 6, 2022)

Rocks has a pronounced disdain for this one....


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 10, 2022)

Hey JC....going down to 16 tomorrow by me. I don't even want to know how cold it is in Chicago dude....


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 10, 2022)

Climate related deaths down 99% over the last century or so....

dOy


----------



## jc456 (Jan 10, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC....going down to 16 tomorrow by me. I don't even want to know how cold it is in Chicago dude....


it was 5 degrees over night. It's up to a balmy 13 right now.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 11, 2022)

Crushing cold all over the US.

Who's now winning?  

Coldest air in three years coming to parts of the country


----------



## jc456 (Jan 11, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Crushing cold all over the US.
> 
> Who's now winning?
> 
> Coldest air in three years coming to parts of the country


but the northwest passage.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 11, 2022)

jc456 said:


> but the northwest passage.


 Hey JC.....


----------



## Orangecat (Jan 11, 2022)

We had an inch of snow for Christmas, and now it's all gone and we're enjoying weather in the mid 50s. Go global warming!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 11, 2022)

Cold as fcuk here in NYC today boys. Every car wash shut down

Notice how suddenly, every one of the climate kOOks goes into hibernation in here this time of year!!


----------



## jc456 (Jan 11, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC.....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 586744


Skooks, demofks think ice melts at -4! Hahaha hahaha


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 12, 2022)

jc456 said:


> Skooks, demofks think ice melts at -4! Hahaha hahaha



Oh boy........got a heat wave here today JC........gonna be 38 for a high!

Heard your bozo mayor got Covid......triple-jabbed......but still pushing for people to get the vaccine so they can get Covid


----------



## jc456 (Jan 12, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Oh boy........got a heat wave here today JC........gonna be 38 for a high!
> 
> Heard your bozo mayor got Covid......triple-jabbed......but still pushing for people to get the vaccine so they can get Covid


Supposed to get 38 here as well today.  woohooo.  I hadn't heard about Larry getting wuhan.  simply amazing,  Here I sit, nothing for me twenty two months now, no vaccine.  And, I've been out and about.  Simply strange that all of these vaccinated fks keep getting sick.  keep me away from those contagious fkers.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 12, 2022)

jc456 said:


> Supposed to get 38 here as well today.  woohooo.  I hadn't heard about Larry getting wuhan.  simply amazing,  Here I sit, nothing for me twenty two months now, no vaccine.  And, I've been out and about.  Simply strange that all of these vaccinated fks keep getting sick.  keep me away from those contagious fkers.



Ftw 



Meanwhile, Crick, Old Rocks and Abu Freak heading to booster #37


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 12, 2022)

Oh boy. 

Teen hacker claims ability to control 25 Teslas worldwide


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 14, 2022)

https://www.accuweather.com/en/spor...-will-be-among-coldest-in-nfl-history/1125138


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 15, 2022)

JC....hey man....it's so cold here tonight, the nut sack warmers don't even work. This is Chicago- like here now. Ball busting cold.

The climate nutter guys hate it....I pointed out to Rocks that the football game tonight was record breaking cold and he lost his mind. Then his head explodes when I suggested the fans watching might be a bit skeptical about the world ending due to warming.

JC....even going out to get the mail today SUCKED!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 16, 2022)

Corruption absolute.....

Governors Using Federal Coronavirus Funds to Fight ‘Climate Change’


----------



## Augustine_ (Jan 16, 2022)

Russia Flexes Its Regional Muscle As Arctic Ice Melts
					

Due to climate change, the Arctic is becoming more accessible and therefore more attractive for the countries that encircle it. Which countries have claimed parts of the Arctic? What do they need to enforce these claims? And what does Russia hope to achieve in the region?




					www.rferl.org


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## jc456 (Jan 20, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> JC....hey man....it's so cold here tonight, the nut sack warmers don't even work. This is Chicago- like here now. Ball busting cold.
> 
> The climate nutter guys hate it....I pointed out to Rocks that the football game tonight was record breaking cold and he lost his mind. Then his head explodes when I suggested the fans watching might be a bit skeptical about the world ending due to warming.
> 
> JC....even going out to get the mail today SUCKED!


That was my yesterday and today.  Have I told you I fking hate cold?  hahahahahahahahaha

Keep those ball warmers dude, I hear you're going to get hit worse tomorrow.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 20, 2022)

jc456 said:


> That was my yesterday and today.  Have I told you I fking hate cold?  hahahahahahahahaha
> 
> Keep those ball warmers dude, I hear you're going to get hit worse tomorrow.



Oh man....really? Yeah....just went out just now...felt pretty frigid!
Yeah....JC...the ball warmers don't even work that well in these temperatures


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 20, 2022)

More real bad news for Tesla...

Tesla Autopilot user first motorist to be charged with vehicular manslaughter in USA


----------



## jc456 (Jan 20, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Oh man....really? Yeah....just went out just now...felt pretty frigid!
> Yeah....JC...the ball warmers don't even work that well in these temperatures


Ain’t that the truth


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 20, 2022)

Hey...  Ball warmers don't work in 40 mph winds... Kilts are kind of open down there.  Thats why those appendages suck in...


----------



## jc456 (Jan 20, 2022)

Going down to 3 degrees tonight


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 20, 2022)

jc456 said:


> Going down to 3 degrees tonight


Brrrrrr...  glad I'm above freezing now..


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 20, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> Hey...  Ball warmers don't work in 40 mph winds... Kilts are kind of open down there.  Thats why those appendages suck in...



Lol....yep....but JC and I swear by them Billy. For years now!

We figure when you finally come in out of all the global warming, there's a bit less to deal with from the sudden ball droppage. At my age, every little edge counts!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 20, 2022)

By the way boys...just as an aside, I've decided the reconsider my stand against the jabs....


----------



## jc456 (Jan 20, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> By the way boys...just as an aside, I've decided the reconsider my stand against the jabs....
> 
> View attachment 590720


There’s this one too


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 21, 2022)

jc456 said:


> There’s this one too


----------



## jc456 (Jan 21, 2022)

skookerasbil , how was your weather today, we started the day at a whopping 3 degrees, got to 21, going back to 3. Tomorrow not getting out of the teens, dude, fk warmers, they prefer we freeze


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 22, 2022)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil , how was your weather today, we started the day at a whopping 3 degrees, got to 21, going back to 3. Tomorrow not getting out of the teens, dude, fk warmers, they prefer we freeze



You always got me beat JC........my God, not sure how you deal?

Nah its like 16 or so in the am the past sew days......goes up to around 25 mid-day. But just about 90 miles away in the Pocono's where my brother lives, it was 0 this morning. He had to shovel about 12 inches of global warming the other morning.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 22, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> You always got me beat JC........my God, not sure how you deal?
> 
> Nah its like 16 or so in the am the past sew days......goes up to around 25 mid-day. But just about 90 miles away in the Pocono's where my brother lives, it was 0 this morning. He had to shovel about 12 inches of global warming the other morning.


Glad I didn’t get what your brother got. We can adapt. The warmers have no concept of that


----------



## jc456 (Jan 24, 2022)

skookerasbil Billy_Bob, Sunsettommy  3 inches of snow Saturday and another 3 inches today, the low forecast for tomorrow overnight is supposed to go to -5 degrees.  Which, as long as I have been in Chicago, a normal cycle.  Nothing has changed.  There is no fking way in hell they ever could claim climate change.  I'm talking 50 years.   The warmer cons think one day of weather, shit even one year of weather is climate.  And I thought they were the ones who stressed over weather vs climate.  Take a one day record and say see, climate change.  I crack up every time, especially after I have sustained the same climate year over year in Chicago.  Rocks thinks Portland is the globe.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 24, 2022)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil Billy_Bob, Sunsettommy  3 inches of snow Saturday and another 3 inches today, the low forecast for tomorrow overnight is supposed to go to -5 degrees.  Which, as long as I have been in Chicago, a normal cycle.  Nothing has changed.  There is no fking way in hell they ever could claim climate change.  I'm talking 50 years.   The warmer cons think one day of weather, shit even one year of weather is climate.  And I thought they were the ones who stressed over weather vs climate.  Take a one day record and say see, climate change.  I crack up every time, especially after I have sustained the same climate year over year in Chicago.  Rocks thinks Portland is the globe.


They are intentionally using the 'lack of experiences' in the younger populace to scare them into submission. The young simply are not being taught to evaluate things long term before making any decisions. It amounts to intentional fraud by these people.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 25, 2022)

https://www.usmessageboard.com/threads/west-virginia-sets-all-time-low-temp-record.943293/page-4


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 25, 2022)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil Billy_Bob, Sunsettommy  3 inches of snow Saturday and another 3 inches today, the low forecast for tomorrow overnight is supposed to go to -5 degrees.  Which, as long as I have been in Chicago, a normal cycle.  Nothing has changed.  There is no fking way in hell they ever could claim climate change.  I'm talking 50 years.   The warmer cons think one day of weather, shit even one year of weather is climate.  And I thought they were the ones who stressed over weather vs climate.  Take a one day record and say see, climate change.  I crack up every time, especially after I have sustained the same climate year over year in Chicago.  Rocks thinks Portland is the globe.




lol........Old Rocks does think Portland is the globe!  

Hey boys........looks like Im getting hammered this weekend. I hate shoveling snow. And the damn snow shovels suck these days. Two cracked in the last storm......only 6 inches of snow. Ghey.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 25, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> lol........Old Rocks does think Portland is the globe!
> 
> Hey boys........looks like Im getting hammered this weekend. I hate shoveling snow. And the damn snow shovels suck these days. Two cracked in the last storm......only 6 inches of snow. Ghey.


Just finished blowing six inches here, this morning it ZERO.  Not supposed to get higher than 15 during the day today, and  Tonight it's going down to -6.  Then the promising news after that it's gonna snow again.  woohooo

Wonder how the rest of the globe is going in Portland.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 26, 2022)

jc456 said:


> Just finished blowing six inches here, this morning it ZERO.  Not supposed to get higher than 15 during the day today, and  Tonight it's going down to -6.  Then the promising news after that it's gonna snow again.  woohooo
> 
> Wonder how the rest of the globe is going in Portland.




 

These polar vortex' are ghey. Jerkoffs like Old Rocks and Crick promised they'd be gone years ago. Fucking wankers

Meanwhile JC, NYC fast becoming the new Chicago with the street violence thanks to the progressives who are pro-criminal. People getting their asses shot off daily, including cops. Nobody is caring. We have a new mayor....Shithead 2.0.
NYC now an official shithole.

I have not gone into the city in over a year....not sure I'll ever go back. Figure I'll save mucho dinero....place robs you.

Between gas, tolls, parking and food, me and my family of four looking at about $300 for an afternoon....that's just to get dinner. Throw in a Rangers game....a $800 gig.

Fuck that


----------



## jc456 (Jan 26, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> These polar vortex' are ghey. Jerkoffs like Old Rocks and Crick promised they'd be gone years ago. Fucking wankers
> 
> Meanwhile JC, NYC fast becoming the new Chicago with the street violence thanks to the progressives who are pro-criminal. People getting their asses shot off daily, including cops. Nobody is caring. We have a new mayor....Shithead 2.0.
> NYC now an official shithole.
> ...


-14 today at 6:00 am.  WTF!  
I hear what you’re saying, JC and wife don’t do usual things either. We now look for places to go that say fk demofks and their rules. I spend our money there and only there.
Take cover today, gonna get colder, Today Show had the cold down below Atlanta this morning! Wow. But remember, Portland =globe


----------



## jc456 (Jan 26, 2022)

An hour and a half of sun and no rise in temperature yet. Even the hottest object in the universe can’t warm us after an hour and a half. And CO2 is supposed to heat up hotter


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 27, 2022)

Who's not winning?

The media admits Peter Ridd is right: Great Barrier Reef coral cover is at a record high


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 28, 2022)

More AGW kOOk lOsiNg....

Boston getting nailed by biggest snowstorm EVER 






https://www.accuweather.com/en/winter-weather/bostons-blizzard-could-be-biggest/1132147


----------



## jc456 (Jan 28, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> More AGW kOOk lOsiNg....
> 
> Boston getting nailed by biggest snowstorm EVER
> 
> ...


Skook, Tallahassee, FL going down to 16 Saturday!!! , Miami 43 Sunday, and key west 50. Talk about needing ball warmers


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 28, 2022)

jc456 said:


> Skook, Tallahassee, FL going down to 16 Saturday!!! , Miami 43 Sunday, and key west 50. Talk about needing ball warmers


 JC....no way dude!!! Really??

They better find ball warmers for the oranges 🍊


----------



## jc456 (Jan 28, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> JC....no way dude!!! Really??
> 
> They better find ball warmers for the oranges 🍊


Luckily they have systems installed.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 30, 2022)

Top story on DRUDGE right now....

https://www.accuweather.com/en/wint...atest-updates-on-northeast-snow-storm/1132968

Will be seen by nearly 50 million Americans by tomorrow AM


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 30, 2022)

JC....we got hammered. About 18" of global warming to shovel out of. The shitty thing is, as I'm about to head out, it's 14 degrees.....ghey. At least the wind is gone.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 30, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> JC....we got hammered. About 18" of global warming to shovel out of. The shitty thing is, as I'm about to head out, it's 14 degrees.....ghey. At least the wind is gone.


Been there. Enjoy your global warming day


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 2, 2022)

Hey JC......fAiL.....and there the Coyote will stay for quite some time. She's buried. The salt around here destroys cars....


----------



## ding (Feb 2, 2022)

Well we have been in an ice age for the last 3 million years.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 2, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC......fAiL.....and there the Coyote will stay for quite some time. She's buried. The salt around here destroys cars....
> 
> View attachment 596008


7 inches of powder today for us, temp is 17.  Just a pleasant day of global warming


----------



## jc456 (Feb 3, 2022)

People in Dallas and the rest of texas are bracing for another cold spell almost exactly one year later.  And yet, global warming...... even mother nature loves to play with the zombie demofks.


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 3, 2022)

jc456 said:


> People in Dallas and the rest of texas are bracing for another cold spell almost exactly one year later.  And yet, global warming...... even mother nature loves to play with the zombie demofks.



Lol.....I remember now a Thanksgiving Day football game in Dallas about 25 years ago....6 inches of snow. The Leon Lett game.

The Warmers having a caniption about cold in Dallas.....in February


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 5, 2022)

Hey gents..........check this short vid out. You may know it well.......but every time I see it, I laugh my balls off. It so perfectly depicts how decisively we routinely poke the eyes of the climate k00ks.........

Ya just gotta laugh............

brandon jacobs fires clock - Search


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 6, 2022)

Old Crock is going to be soooooo disappointed...  The new numbers are in and it's not looking good for the alarmists...  the global cooling is continuing at a quickened pace...


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 7, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> Old Crock is going to be soooooo disappointed...  The new numbers are in and it's not looking good for the alarmists...  the global cooling is continuing at a quickened pace...
> 
> View attachment 597838



AhhhhHaaaaa!!!  

The SKEPTICS.....keep winning!


----------



## Sunsettommy (Feb 7, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> Old Crock is going to be soooooo disappointed...  The new numbers are in and it's not looking good for the alarmists...  the global cooling is continuing at a quickened pace...
> 
> View attachment 597838



He is having serious ocular problems lately he keeps posting January 2021 chart the last few days, he is a year out of date and making a fool of himself in the process.

Since I have come back and made a barrage of postings the last week Rockhead suddenly quiets down. 

Coincidence?


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 7, 2022)

Sunsettommy said:


> He is having serious ocular problems lately he keeps posting January 2021 chart the last few days, he is a year out of date and making a fool of himself in the process.
> 
> Since I have come back and made a barrage of postings the last week Rockhead suddenly quiets down.
> 
> Coincidence?



I gotta tell you guys.....embarrassing that guy has been a sport for me for 12 years in here! Rocks sets it up on a tee for us EVERY DAY!!!

You guys destroy him on the science stuff....lol....I just focus on the fuckedupedness of his oddball views that have zero connection to reality!

It's a hoot watching you guys dumpster fire his ass every day!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 8, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Who's not winning?
> 
> The media admits Peter Ridd is right: Great Barrier Reef coral cover is at a record high


....er, because of climate change!


----------



## jc456 (Feb 8, 2022)

I’d really like to understand why demofks think the world needs ice


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 9, 2022)

Hey JC....dude....we should stop complaining. These poor mofu's are dying to have a smidge of global warming....

https://www.accuweather.com/en/wint...-88-below-zero-in-remote-alaskan-town/1139212


----------



## jc456 (Feb 9, 2022)

jc456 said:


> I’d really like to understand why demofks think the world needs ice


Crick , Old Rocks , well, can you answer?


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 9, 2022)

jc456 said:


> Crick , Old Rocks , well, can you answer?




Lmao.....JC....a priceless post


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 10, 2022)

More AGW kOOk losing boys....


The Inconvenient Truth About Electric Vehicles


----------



## jc456 (Feb 10, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> More AGW kOOk losing boys....
> 
> 
> The Inconvenient Truth About Electric Vehicles


it's what we have said since the initial post regarding said vehicles.  The grid can't handle the load.  The investment to enforce the grid is ginormous.


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 11, 2022)

Hey JC.....


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 14, 2022)

Six inches of snow yesterday here men........the weather idiots predicted 1 inch.  Needed windshield De-Icer to get into the cars this am. Ghey. Meteorologists couldn't find Kim K's butt if you spotted them a nose on her lower back.

So what are we looking at for snow the rest of February?


----------



## jc456 (Feb 14, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Six inches of snow yesterday here men........the weather idiots predicted 1 inch.  Needed windshield De-Icer to get into the cars this am. Ghey. Meteorologists couldn't find Kim K's butt if you spotted them a nose on her lower back.
> 
> So what are we looking at for snow the rest of February?


Hey skooks, but fk can they predict what's gonna happen in twenty years with pin point accuracy. So much so, we need to pay them for their deep knowledge of what is coming.  My side is hurting right now. LOL.


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 14, 2022)

jc456 said:


> Hey skooks, but fk can they predict what's gonna happen in twenty years with pin point accuracy. So much so, we need to pay them for their deep knowledge of what is coming.  My side is hurting right now. LOL.





Hey JC....alot of chatter from some of my sources that in the next week or so, something going to go down....pretty big event. No specifics....but you'll know instantly


----------



## jc456 (Feb 15, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC....alot of chatter from some of my sources that in the next week or so, something going to go down....pretty big event. No specifics....but you'll know instantly


will wait anxiously.  Thank you.


----------



## ding (Feb 15, 2022)

I think they are on the run.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Feb 15, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC....alot of chatter from some of my sources that in the next week or so, something going to go down....pretty big event. No specifics....but you'll know instantly



You talking about a big arctic blast for the West next week?


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 16, 2022)

Sunsettommy said:


> You talking about a big arctic blast for the West next week?



Hey Tommy....what's the word on snow chances in the east for the next two weeks? Do those western cold temps come east?


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 16, 2022)

ding said:


> I think they are on the run.



Ding bro....supposedly potential for some ff event this Sunday or Tuesday. Internet or grid related...this via intelligence community. I know a guy with some deep contacts. Who the hell knows?


----------



## Sunsettommy (Feb 16, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey Tommy....what's the word on snow chances in the east for the next two weeks? Do those western cold temps come east?



It is coming from the North according to Dr. Mass (PDH in Meteorology) who has a nice weather blog.

Cliff Mass Weather Blog

February 15,2021
Another Cold Blast is Coming to the Northwest​
Excerpt:

* Winter has not finished with us.  Another shot of snow is heading for the mountains.  And some lucky folks in the lowlands may see some snowflakes!*

Another cold Arctic Blast is coming our way on Sunday.
As discussed in earlier blogs, there has been a major ridge of high pressure over the eastern Pacific (see upper-level 500 hPa pressure/height map for about 18,000 ft ASL at 1 PM today, below).

Such ridges are quite frequent during La Nina years like this one.   Troughs of lower pressure can move southward down the eastern flanks of such ridges....and you can see one over southern California right now. 






LINK


----------



## Sunsettommy (Feb 18, 2022)

Sunsettommy said:


> It is coming from the North according to Dr. Mass (PDH in Meteorology) who has a nice weather blog.
> 
> Cliff Mass Weather Blog
> 
> ...



The NOAA is now confirming what Meteorologist Mass predicting a big cool down by next Monday.

I see that Abu is laughing about it but is real and coming. Don't you ever get tired of being exposed as an idiot?





LINK


----------



## jc456 (Feb 18, 2022)

Sunsettommy said:


> The NOAA is now confirming what Meteorologist Mass predicting a big cool down by next Monday.
> 
> I see that Abu is laughing about it but is real and coming. Don't you ever get tired of being exposed as an idiot?
> 
> ...


Got 4 inches of snow yesterday, this morning 2 degrees in chi town


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 18, 2022)

Sunsettommy said:


> The NOAA is now confirming what Meteorologist Mass predicting a big cool down by next Monday.
> 
> I see that Abu is laughing about it but is real and coming. Don't you ever get tired of being exposed as an idiot?
> 
> ...


I am looking at 8-24 inches of snow and then -19 deg F by Wednesday...


----------



## Colin norris (Feb 18, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> More bad news for the climate crusading nutters.......
> 
> 
> Less people than *ever* believe in global warming!!!
> ...



The altenative universe is how ifbirant republicans like yourself  still think trump won and ignore the 
Certified result. 
Then there's the prayer mumblers who think there is a god. Another majority of delusion as  idiots. 

So does  it matter if they don't believe in CC? Of course not.  They can believe A lie forever and  it is still as lie. 
Knock yourself  out son.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 19, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> The altenative universe is how ifbirant republicans like yourself  still think trump won and ignore the
> Certified result.
> Then there's the prayer mumblers who think there is a god. Another majority of delusion as  idiots.
> 
> ...


-11 F wind chill this morning, 5 inches of snow on the ground near Chicago.  I’d ask why isn’t it warmer?

full sun.

btw, they call it Arctic air. I thought the Arctic was above freezing? What did I miss?


----------



## jc456 (Feb 19, 2022)

Experienced our first snow squall last night, just heard from my granddaughter it is going through Pennsylvania now. Heads up Skooks


----------



## Colin norris (Feb 19, 2022)

jc456 said:


> -11 F wind chill this morning, 5 inches of snow on the ground near Chicago.  I’d ask why isn’t it warmer?
> 
> full sun.
> 
> btw, they call it Arctic air. I thought the Arctic was above freezing? What did I miss?


You're to ignorant to be bothered with. 
You missed intelligence evolving through your thick skull.


----------



## abu afak (Feb 19, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> You're to ignorant to be bothered with.
> You missed intelligence evolving through your thick skull.


And You're too ignorant to realize responding Skooker's BLOG is just helping him.
*you Tactical DIMWIT.
He doesn't care what you say, only THAT you post.
He's stupid but you are stupider.
Otherwise it's just the OP (6, 7, posts - Days/weeks in a row) and occasional jc456 post NINE YEAR BLOG/Billboard.
This nonsense is unfortunately/stupidly but intentionally allowed here due to Biased mgt's politics/dollar interest.*
Ignore him/this thread/BLOG Sukka Butt.
`


----------



## jc456 (Feb 19, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> You're to ignorant to be bothered with.
> You missed intelligence evolving through your thick skull.


I want to know how Arctic ice can melt at -25 degrees? You said it was. I get you’re embarrassed!


----------



## jc456 (Feb 19, 2022)

abu afak said:


> And You're too ignorant to realize responding Skooker's BLOG is just helping him.
> *you Tactical DIMWIT.
> He doesn't care what you say, only THAT you post.
> He's stupid but you are stupider.
> ...


Here you are, hahaha haha


----------



## Colin norris (Feb 19, 2022)

jc456 said:


> I want to know how Arctic ice can melt at -25 degrees? You said it was. I get you’re embarrassed!


I did not say that. You are not only stupid but a liar.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Feb 19, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> You're to ignorant to be bothered with.
> You missed intelligence evolving through your thick skull.


 Colin speaking


----------



## Colin norris (Feb 19, 2022)

Sunsettommy said:


> View attachment 603817


Gee your smart.  Why don't you grease your arse and slip into the next world. 
You're if no use here.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Feb 19, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> Gee your smart.  Why don't you grease your arse and slip into the next world.
> You're if no use here.





Colin norris said:


> Gee your smart.  Why don't you grease your arse and slip into the next world.
> You're if no use here.



Colon on a roll


----------



## Colin norris (Feb 19, 2022)

Sunsettommy said:


> Colon on a roll
> 
> View attachment 603820


Nah, just taking the Mickey out if You and you cannot respond other than a doctored pic. 
You're not pathetic.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Feb 19, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> Nah, just taking the Mickey out if You and you cannot respond other than a doctored pic.
> You're not pathetic.



Colin the democrat Carville talks about


----------



## Colin norris (Feb 19, 2022)

Sunsettommy said:


> Colin the democrat Carville talks about
> 
> View attachment 603821


Another doctored pic.  You must have accrued a library of that shit.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Feb 19, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> Another doctored pic.  You must have accrued a library of that shit.



Is that you?


----------



## Colin norris (Feb 19, 2022)

Sunsettommy said:


> Is that you?
> 
> View attachment 603824


Are you really that childish?


----------



## Sunsettommy (Feb 19, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> Are you really that childish?



Hello Colin, still can't get enough exposure?


----------



## Batcat (Feb 19, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> More bad news for the climate crusading nutters.......
> 
> 
> Less people than *ever* believe in global warming!!!
> ...


You may find this report hard to find on the liberal media because it does not go along with the liberal agenda. The liberal media wants you to believe the world will end in 12 years like AOC has predicted. 









						'Worst-case' climate predictions are 'no longer plausible,' study
					

A new study, by the  University of Colorado Boulder, found extreme temperatures, that would have led to a sharp rise in extreme weather events and sea rises, are no longer plausible.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




'Worst-case' climate predictions of a 9F rise in global temperatures by the end of the century are 'no longer plausible': Study finds we've already done enough to reduce carbon emissions to avoid those extreme scenarios​
*Researchers re-analysed a number of widely used climate prediction models *
*These are used by scientists to determine how likely scenarios are to happen*
*They are based on a range of factors, including policies and emission levels*
*The team found that they used 15 year old data that didn't consider changes in emission levels as a result of actions by governments, industry and individuals*
*They revealed that the most extreme warming scenarios are no longer plausible*


----------



## Colin norris (Feb 20, 2022)

Sunsettommy said:


> Hello Colin, still can't get enough exposure?
> View attachment 603829


Shit.   I didn't think you were but that proves it. 
You shouldnt display  pictures of yourself.


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 20, 2022)

Hey gents....hearing big ass snow moving across the nation this week. Think it looks to hit you for sure JC. Get your nut sack warmers ready dude?

 Hey Tommy....is this one gonna hit NYC? On Friday?


----------



## Sunsettommy (Feb 20, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> Shit.   I didn't think you were but that proves it.
> You shouldnt display  pictures of yourself.



Colins long lost selfie.... found, can understand why it was lost.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Feb 20, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey gents....hearing big ass snow moving across the nation this week. Think it looks to hit you for sure JC. Get your nut sack warmers ready dude?
> 
> Hey Tommy....is this one gonna hit NYC? On Friday?



No just sunny and cold but good chance for Rain by Tuesday night then another big cool down by the weekend.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 20, 2022)

Sunsettommy said:


> No just sunny and cold but good chance for Rain by Tuesday night then another big cool down by the weekend.


Gents, we just had one fking cold ass week! Arctic air!! Not sure how ice is melting in the Arctic at -20f? Ice I thought melts at +32! Abu, how’s that science work?

30 mile pile up during last storm. Had squalls.


----------



## abu afak (Feb 20, 2022)

THIS IS A WEATHER THREAD FALLACIOUSLY TRYING TO 'REFUTE WARMING CLIMATE WITH "COLD DAYS IN MY BACKYARD"/"THE NEIGHBORHOOD"... "THIS WEEK."

THERE IS NO SERIOUS DISCUSSION IN SKOOK@SSBIL'S THREAD/BLOG. NO SERIOUS POSTERS.
SUNSETTOMMY LOSING ALL [FALSE CLAIM] TO BEING SERIOUS BY ADDING TO THIS (Skooker-jc456) CLOWN SHOW/NINE YEAR BLOG.

`


----------



## jc456 (Feb 20, 2022)

abu afak said:


> THIS IS A WEATHER THREAD FALLACIOUSLY TRYING TO 'REFUTE WARMING CLIMATE WITH "COLD DAYS IN MY BACKYARD"/"THE NEIGHBORHOOD"... "THIS WEEK."
> 
> THERE IS NO SERIOUS DISCUSSION IN SKOOK@SSBIL'S THREAD/BLOG. NO SERIOUS POSTERS.
> SUNSETTOMMY LOSING ALL [FALSE CLAIM] TO BEING SERIOUS BY ADDING TO THIS (Skooker-jc456) CLOWN SHOW/NINE YEAR BLOG.
> ...


That’s not loud enough whittle baby


----------



## Sunsettommy (Feb 21, 2022)

Steven's pass in Washington got 2 FEET of Global Warming yesterday with another foot coming today.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Feb 22, 2022)

Well below average for this time of the year, was 45 degrees two mornings ago now about 18 degrees this morning.





LINK


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 22, 2022)

Sunsettommy said:


> Well below average for this time of the year, was 45 degrees two mornings ago now about 18 degrees this morning.
> 
> View attachment 604915
> 
> LINK


My high temp today is -2 deg F...   45 degrees below normal... Thousands of daytime high-low temperature local records were broken today..










						Record Cold Engulfs The U.S.; Historic Flurries Continue To Batter Japan; + "Once-In-A-Lifetime" Snow Sweeps Nagaland, India - Electroverse
					

Some 30 million Americans are currently in the path of a major winter storm -- Grand Solar Minimum -- Prepare.




					electroverse.net


----------



## jc456 (Feb 22, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> My high temp today is -2 deg F...   45 degrees below normal... Thousands of daytime high-low temperature local records were broken today..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Billy, where you at?


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 22, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> My high temp today is -2 deg F...   45 degrees below normal... Thousands of daytime high-low temperature local records were broken today..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jesus...you need so serious ball warmers up there Billy. Me and JC should stfu  

Hey gents..am I gettin' snow here in NYC on Friday? Weather people here blow


----------



## jc456 (Feb 22, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Jesus...you need so serious ball warmers up there Billy. Me and JC should stfu
> 
> Hey gents..am I gettin' snow here in NYC on Friday? Weather people here blow


We’re going down to 10 tonight, Texas getting the warm Arctic air tonight and tomorrow, the kind of warm that freezes pipes, but not the Arctic water. Strange for shit. I’m unaware of snow coming at you Skooks, Ours was all rain today. Thank god.


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 23, 2022)

jc456 said:


> We’re going down to 10 tonight, Texas getting the warm Arctic air tonight and tomorrow, the kind of warm that freezes pipes, but not the Arctic water. Strange for shit. I’m unaware of snow coming at you Skooks, Ours was all rain today. Thank god.



Yep....looking like rain for me on Friday but up north, about a foot of snow. The skiers will be pumped.....its been a good ski season up north of me.

Seems Abu Freak has been checking in on our epic thread........gets major butt hurt every day it soars to the top of the page. I still laugh my balls off.......an ENVIRONMENT forum dominated by a thread from skeptics. Its hysterical imo.

Hey JC.....don't be at all surprised if we get a "cyber attack" soon. Of course, it will be blamed on Putin. Schwabb and the NWO oligarchs have the reset in high gear now.( see Canada ). America isn't going to believe the shit coming in the coming weeks and months.


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 24, 2022)

A dangerous ice storm is developing as cold and warm temperatures clash | CNN

Lol....I'm sure 80 million Americans will be saying tonight, "Dang....this glob warming is getting out of control!!"


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 25, 2022)

Somebody at the US Post Office didn't get the memo about ordering E Trucks   

Postal Service Defies Biden Administration, Moving Forward With Plan To Buy Gas-Powered Mail Trucks


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 26, 2022)

jc456 said:


> Billy, where you at?


Top of the great divide...  Wyoming..


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 26, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> Top of the great divide...  Wyoming..



Did the paper about your energy destroying tube ever get published?


----------



## jc456 (Feb 27, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> Top of the great divide...  Wyoming..


Stay warm


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 1, 2022)

Sunsettommy said:


> Well below average for this time of the year, was 45 degrees two mornings ago now about 18 degrees this morning.
> 
> View attachment 604915
> 
> LINK



Oh man........even here in New York.......close to spring and temps in the overnight hours in the low 20's. Its been sucking.

Hey Tommy.......Im itching to throw my summer tires/wheels on my Mustang. I hate my winter set-up. Give me an idea when this is going to happen?


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 3, 2022)

Hey gents....cold as a witches tit here today? What gives?

Do I have a dose of global warming heading my way any time soon? This is getting stOOpid


----------



## ... (Mar 3, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> More bad news for the climate crusading nutters.......
> 
> 
> Less people than *ever* believe in global warming!!!
> ...


I’ve always been skeptical of the far right and your lying; does that mean I’m winning?


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 3, 2022)

jet57 said:


> I’ve always been skeptical of the far right and your lying; does that mean I’m winning?



Doesn't matter s0n....nobody cares. Symbolic stuff is ghey.

Only thing that matters with climate change is who's not winning! Climate skeptics....people on the right....do all the winning.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 3, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey gents....cold as a witches tit here today? What gives?
> 
> Do I have a dose of global warming heading my way any time soon? This is getting stOOpid


Cold today here.  I want to know if GE is real, why is there cold


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 4, 2022)

More AGW k00k losing................

Two Oil Price Scenarios: One Bad, And One Catastrophic | ZeroHedge

Opinion | Germany’s Climate Left Gets Serious


----------



## ... (Mar 4, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> Top of the great divide...  Wyoming..


Nice country.  Isn’t Wyoming and Montana known as big sky country?

There was a song about that…


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 4, 2022)

@www.whosnitwinning.com


Terence Corcoran: Putin blows up NetZero and the green reset


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 6, 2022)

SOOOOO much winning.....


‘Couldn’t Agree More’ – Guy who runs ELECTRIC car company GETS what Biden DOESN’T about domestic production


----------



## jc456 (Mar 6, 2022)

80 mile an hour winds last night reported at Rockford, il airport. Just 40 miles from my house!! Hly fk was it windy.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 7, 2022)

jc456 said:


> 80 mile an hour winds last night reported at Rockford, il airport. Just 40 miles from my house!! Hly fk was it windy.



JC....a bunch of my friends have noticed weird high winds since Thanksgiving. Every 5-6 days....and not gusts. Sustained 40-50 mph winds for 24 hours. Idk....not anything I've ever seen before.
Weather fuckery for sure dude.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 7, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> JC....a bunch of my friends have noticed weird high winds since Thanksgiving. Every 5-6 days....and not gusts. Sustained 40-50 mph winds for 24 hours. Idk....not anything I've ever seen before.
> Weather fuckery for sure dude.


correct, not gusting, just straight winds.  As far as I know, the wind is not associated with CO2, but Pressure systems that meet.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 7, 2022)

jc456 said:


> correct, not gusting, just straight winds.  As far as I know, the wind is not associated with CO2, but Pressure systems that meet.



So you get this bs wind stuff out by you too, huh?

JC...dude it's so bizarre....every 6 or 7 days like clockwork. Can't sleep at night....non-stop. Tree bending stuff.....branches down. No storms around either. Nobody talking about it.....


----------



## jc456 (Mar 7, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> So you get this bs wind stuff out by you too, huh?
> 
> JC...dude it's so bizarre....every 6 or 7 days like clockwork. Can't sleep at night....non-stop. Tree bending stuff.....branches down. No storms around either. Nobody talking about it.....


Yep, same here.  Have to believe it's the same systems passing us both. Me to you!!! Clear air at that on some of them.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 8, 2022)

jc456 said:


> Yep, same here.  Have to believe it's the same systems passing us both. Me to you!!! Clear air at that on some of them.



JC....here now....sustained 40mph winds right now. Seriously stOOpid....routine for months now....every 5-6 days. No storms or strong fronts east or west...just bizarre dude!


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 8, 2022)

Had to steal this one from Political Chic....I'm still laughing!!

Arctic Sea Freezes Early, Trapping 18 Ships in Ice Near Russia


----------



## jc456 (Mar 8, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Had to steal this one from Political Chic....I'm still laughing!!
> 
> Arctic Sea Freezes Early, Trapping 18 Ships in Ice Near Russia


Skooks only one day over average in two weeks. Expect another five


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 8, 2022)

jc456 said:


> Skooks only one day over average in two weeks. Expect another five



JC....brother...you lost me on this one!! Come back....

Btw.....another 24 hour wind jolt here....finally subsiding now at dusk.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 8, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> JC....brother...you lost me on this one!! Come back....
> 
> Btw.....another 24 hour wind jolt here....finally subsiding now at dusk.


Good to hear. I was saying, temperature here has only been above normal once in two weeks, and not expected to be higher than normal for another five days.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 9, 2022)

Booey....

 

More AGW kOOk lOsiNg

Banning Russian oil would grind Germany to a halt – Berlin


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 9, 2022)

jc456 said:


> Good to hear. I was saying, temperature here has only been above normal once in two weeks, and not expected to be higher than normal for another five days.



Gotcha.....

Sucks JC....you know me....I'm itching to get my summer wheel/tire set-up back on my hot rod.

Hoping you and Tommy can let me know when I'm in the clear....my R compound tires turn to glass below 40 degrees. Got the winter set-up right now....hate it.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 9, 2022)

My slow Mustang....but I love this car. Reliable as all hell...only 80K. The motors good to 300+K miles. Put Blizzaks on these and you go by SUV's in the snow and laugh at them.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 9, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Gotcha.....
> 
> Sucks JC....you know me....I'm itching to get my summer wheel/tire set-up back on my hot rod.
> 
> ...


cars looks awesome.

We're supposed to get snow Thursday night into Friday, then ball freezing temps on Saturday.  the normal pattern.  So, the pattern still hasn't changed.  Not sure how someone can honestly post in here about global warming, when the weather patterns of 100 years hasn't changed.  More days under normal/ average temps than above.  Funny thing, on those really warm days, the warmth hangs around until midnight and then tank after midnight.  The high for the day is recorded at 12:10 let's say, and that's considered the high.  But the temp drops like a rock and far under normal. Con jobs.

Another two weeks I'm afraid before you can think about changing those tires I'm afraid.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 9, 2022)

jc456 said:


> cars looks awesome.
> 
> We're supposed to get snow Thursday night into Friday, then ball freezing temps on Saturday.  the normal pattern.  So, the pattern still hasn't changed.  Not sure how someone can honestly post in here about global warming, when the weather patterns of 100 years hasn't changed.  More days under normal/ average temps than above.  Funny thing, on those really warm days, the warmth hangs around until midnight and then tank after midnight.  The high for the day is recorded at 12:10 let's say, and that's considered the high.  But the temp drops like a rock and far under normal. Con jobs.
> 
> Another two weeks I'm afraid before you can think about changing those tires I'm afraid.



Cool JC...thanks for the update. I can handle two more weeks of driving my Coyote with crappy AS tires  

You point is well taken...on weather and temps. Same shit year after year which is what the public observes. Nobody except your hysterical types fall for the alarmist views. It's just the way it is. Nobody calling their congressperson screaming to do something about global warming....not after 20 years of bomb throwing. 

JC....I'm in this Godforsaken forum for 12 years. It draws zero interest from members.
We know the 4 or 5 regular kOOks in here...same ones for years now!

Why this thread *DOMINATES 






*


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 10, 2022)

Western US breaks all time coldest records (over 3,580 of them). 30-09-2022/03-10-2022

Last night was brutal cold in the Western US. The low temp records for much of the region was -1 set back in 2002. Last night shattered these records by as much as 12 degrees F.  The new record is now -13 degrees F, without wind chill. 

Where is that Global Warming?   Entire regions are shattering all time cold nighttime records all over the US as well as RECORD LOW day time highs.  The lack of heat from earth's oceans is cooling the atmosphere very rapidly.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 10, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> Western US breaks all time coldest records (over 3,580 of them). 30-09-2022/03-10-2022
> 
> Last night was brutal cold in the Western US. The low temp records for much of the region was -1 set back in 2002. Last night shattered these records by as much as 12 degrees F.  The new record is now -13 degrees F, without wind chill.
> 
> Where is that Global Warming?   Entire regions are shattering all time cold nighttime records all over the US as well as RECORD LOW day time highs.  The lack of heat from earth's oceans is cooling the atmosphere very rapidly.


Billy,  Al Roker reported Denver's Overnight temps for 3/10/2022 hadn't been that low since well, records been kept?

Yep, bring in old socks and let's have him tell us again about AGW.  hahahahahahahahahaha mother nature makes him the fool.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 10, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> Western US breaks all time coldest records (over 3,580 of them). 30-09-2022/03-10-2022
> 
> Last night was brutal cold in the Western US. The low temp records for much of the region was -1 set back in 2002. Last night shattered these records by as much as 12 degrees F.  The new record is now -13 degrees F, without wind chill.
> 
> Where is that Global Warming?   Entire regions are shattering all time cold nighttime records all over the US as well as RECORD LOW day time highs.  The lack of heat from earth's oceans is cooling the atmosphere very rapidly.


Also, has to be around most of the northern hemisphere.  There are only two hemispheres right?  Half the globe affected? It's why I can't take any of this carbon crap seriously.  Reality isn't their fantasy.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 10, 2022)

jc456 said:


> Billy,  Al Roker reported Denver's Overnight temps for 3/10/2022 hadn't been that low since well, records been kept?
> 
> Yep, bring in old socks and let's have him tell us again about AGW.  hahahahahahahahahaha mother nature makes him the fool.



Lol JC....just saw that....you beat me to it!!  

Denver Hit 7 Below Zero Early Thursday, Broke Record Low Set 90 Years Ago


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 11, 2022)

Funny as fcuk.....

Elon Musk Calls For Increased Nuclear Power, Oil and Gas Production

More skeptic winning


----------



## jc456 (Mar 11, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Funny as fcuk.....
> 
> Elon Musk Calls For Increased Nuclear Power, Oil and Gas Production
> 
> More skeptic winning


at least that funny.

BTW, ball freezing day today.  March 11, Wind chill close to zero today.  Filled the gas tank today, wind was whipping me bigly and fking cold.  but you know, wink wink global warming.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 11, 2022)

jc456 said:


> at least that funny.
> 
> BTW, ball freezing day today.  March 11, Wind chill close to zero today.  Filled the gas tank today, wind was whipping me bigly and fking cold.  but you know, wink wink global warming.



Lol....think that crap coming my way JC. More gale winds tomorrow (Sat)...what a shocker.

Damn green agenda....dangerous as fuck to 99% of Americans.....

https://www.city-journal.org/stastates-waging-war-on-fossil-fuels. 

These greens....the most immoral mofu's on the planet....ok with taking the public.

Make no mistake men...they are enemies sure as the nose on your face. Eventually will need to be dealt with.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 11, 2022)

Btw....count on this...the next few days we'll see a huge ff that Putin using chemical weapons on Ukranians. Imminent....every dolt DUM will buy it, especially the meathead AGW assholes in here. Matrix bozos....

Trust me...the Ukraine news on EVERY network is total bs. State coordinated.
The Russian strategy has been 100% according to plan. They are entering Stage 3 now. Fakery reigns...the NWO wants the collapse of the dollar.
Anybody who thinks that hospital was bombed by Russian forces has a plate in their head.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## jc456 (Mar 12, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> View attachment 614476


Larry Lightfoot threatened city employees today, comply or lose your job!! Tyrants

hey Larry, that must mean the vaccines don’t work. Fking bully.

punisher


----------



## jc456 (Mar 12, 2022)

Skooks, watching the Players Championship Golf, 43 mile an hour winds!! Some tough golf there. The Island Green is an adventure. Laughing my ass off.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 13, 2022)

Hey JC....winds here the last 24 hours. Can't even explain it to you. Not normal...gale wind here and it's STEADY!

These routine heavy steady winds not normal dude. What kind of evil fuckery going on?
Anybody explaining this away as normal has a plate in their head!

Oh...some bad news from yesterday. President Potato Head saw his shadow.... 3 more years of this shit.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 15, 2022)

Hoooofuckingray boys!!

Global warming has arrived in the Big Apple. Temps in low 60's today...the summer wheels/tires go on TODAY!

Temps in the 60's all week!!

Win


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 15, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Hoooofuckingray boys!!
> 
> Global warming has arrived in the Big Apple. Temps in low 60's today...the summer wheels/tires go on TODAY!
> 
> ...


Your lucky...  It is just getting over the freezing mark here.. It will be a balmy 47 degrees later today..


----------



## jc456 (Mar 15, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> Your lucky...  It is just getting over the freezing mark here.. It will be a balmy 47 degrees later today..


we were in the fifties yesterday and supposed to get there again today.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 16, 2022)

Gonna be near 70 here today men....global warming has arrived in NYC. Got the summers on the Coyote yesterday ftw  

Wonderful seeing the greens getting their balls kicked in the last two weeks as the public tunes out the unicorn chasing.

What's been awesome...many the last two weeks have, for the first time, taken a gander at EV prices. Cue jaws hitting the floor 

The title of this thread has never been more spot on in the 9 years it's been running.
It's now even prominent in a Google search due to activity


----------



## jc456 (Mar 16, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Gonna be near 70 here today men....global warming has arrived in NYC. Got the summers on the Coyote yesterday ftw
> 
> Wonderful seeing the greens getting their balls kicked in the last two weeks as the public tunes out the unicorn chasing.
> 
> ...


Hey, unfair, you can't get Global Warming before me. The audacity!  Hahahahaahahaha, Skooks good to hear on the Coyote.  Enjoy the ride brother.  We're gonna get near 70 today as well, and then guess what they said?  We're going back down to 35 and hang there a bit longer.  The fluxuation of this CO2 is maddening.  I was told by the bleeding warmers in here that it is so fking powerful and yet it can only hold on for a day at a time here.  It must all leave, the CO2 must be like, Sianara ChiTown, just teasing with ya!!!! hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 16, 2022)

jc456 said:


> Hey, unfair, you can't get Global Warming before me. The audacity!  Hahahahaahahaha, Skooks good to hear on the Coyote.  Enjoy the ride brother.  We're gonna get near 70 today as well, and then guess what they said?  We're going back down to 35 and hang there a bit longer.  The fluxuation of this CO2 is maddening.  I was told by the bleeding warmers in here that it is so fking powerful and yet it can only hold on for a day at a time here.  It must all leave, the CO2 must be like, Sianara ChiTown, just teasing with ya!!!! hahahahahahahahahaha



JC....you should have seen the stOOpid amount of chemtrails here yesterday....Etch-a-Sketch across the sky all day.
My brother in Pa. reported the same.

Dude....enjoy the weather today! Maybe we can shelve our ball warmers for the year....maybe....


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 17, 2022)

Bah Bah Booey....

Tesla hikes China, U.S. prices for Model 3 and Model Y cars


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 19, 2022)

Hey JC....tee shirt weather here today my friend. The sweetness of global warming!!


----------



## jc456 (Mar 19, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC....tee shirt weather here today my friend. The sweetness of global warming!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 618401


Cold and wet here. Only in Chicago, where global warming doesn’t work


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 20, 2022)

jc456 said:


> Cold and wet here. Only in Chicago, where global warming doesn’t work



Ahhhh sucks JC. The worm will turn soon!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 20, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Ahhhh sucks JC. The worm will turn soon!!


You people all warm and fuzzy.... I get more SNOW today... LOL


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 20, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> You people all warm and fuzzy.... I get more SNOW today... LOL



OMG dude....no way!! That sucks!! You gotta be dying to have some global warming pay a visit to your area


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 20, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> OMG dude....no way!! That sucks!! You gotta be dying to have some global warming pay a visit to your area


Next week, if this polar low does what I think its going to do..


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 20, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> Next week, if this polar low does what I think its going to do..



No publication date yet?


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 22, 2022)

Talk about a kick in the balls to the AGW nutters....

*"The cost of owning electric, if that is a battery pack or EV, continues to become more and more unaffordable by the day as commodity inflation soars."

Tesla Megapack Gets Massive Price Hike Amid Soaring Inflation | ZeroHedge*


So much winning!!


----------



## jc456 (Mar 23, 2022)

skookerasbil, not supposed to be above 50 degrees the rest of the month!! Snowing across from us in Michigan. Good old global warming


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 24, 2022)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil, not supposed to be above 50 degrees the rest of the month!! Snowing across from us in Michigan. Good old global warming



Oh man...back in the 20's here this weekend at night JC! WTF? Sunday like high of 38.
I already put away my nut sack warmers dude....ghey.

You due any snow your way?


----------



## jc456 (Mar 25, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Oh man...back in the 20's here this weekend at night JC! WTF? Sunday like high of 38.
> I already put away my nut sack warmers dude....ghey.
> 
> You due any snow your way?


nothing of significance.  Going down to 29 tomorrow.  Why is it CO2 only goes to crick and old rock's houses?


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 25, 2022)

jc456 said:


> nothing of significance.  Going down to 29 tomorrow.  Why is it CO2 only goes to crick and old rock's houses?



Lol...not seen Rocks in a spell.
Prevailing news train wrecked his goofball thinking.

So he went fishing


----------



## jc456 (Mar 26, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Lol...not seen Rocks in a spell.
> Prevailing news train wrecked his goofball thinking.
> 
> So he went fishing


28 degrees today


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 27, 2022)

jc456 said:


> 28 degrees today



Lmao.....record lows in NYC tonight JC.   Ghey.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 27, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Lmao.....record lows in NYC tonight JC.   Ghey.


28 so far today.  Not going up much today.

If it got up to 70 and then it’s global warming.  Besides cold, what is it at 28?


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 28, 2022)

jc456 said:


> 28 so far today.  Not going up much today.
> 
> If it got up to 70 and then it’s global warming.  Besides cold, what is it at 28?



Ball stinging cold here in NYC this morning  Not lost on millions of people going out today saying, "Wtf?!!". Almost April.

The AGW bozos think it's not material to the perceptions

JC....my ball warmers already hurried in my basement dude!!


----------



## jc456 (Mar 28, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Ball stinging cold here in NYC this morning  Not lost on millions of people going out today saying, "Wtf?!!". Almost April.
> 
> The AGW bozos think it's not material to the perceptions
> 
> JC....my ball warmers already hurried in my basement dude!!


woke up this morning it was 19 out.  holy fk dude.  furnace working overtime close to April as you said. Ball warmers needed for the week from this morning's report.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 1, 2022)

More AGW kOOk losing....

Germany green energy fiasco....

| Jordan Times


----------



## jc456 (Apr 1, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> More AGW kOOk losing....
> 
> Germany green energy fiasco....
> 
> | Jordan Times


Skooks, had a half of inch of snow on the ground this morning April Fool's day.  Indeed!!!!!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 2, 2022)

jc456 said:


> Skooks, had a half of inch of snow on the ground this morning April Fool's day.  Indeed!!!!!!!



AhhhhHaaa....stOOpid.

Hey JC...speaking of stOOoid, 24 hours of straight line winds again. It's laughable....no way this is normal. Four months now....every 5 days or so. 30-40mph....steady.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 3, 2022)

More skeptics spiking of the football.....

As Gas Prices Soar, Biden’s Climate Ambitions Sputter


----------



## jc456 (Apr 4, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> AhhhhHaaa....stOOpid.
> 
> Hey JC...speaking of stOOoid, 24 hours of straight line winds again. It's laughable....no way this is normal. Four months now....every 5 days or so. 30-40mph....steady.


Calling for snow Friday high only 40.  April 8.  hahahaahahahahahahaha  Crick and Old Sock's will say warming warming, when we haven't had a day over the average temps for like weeks.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 4, 2022)

jc456 said:


> Calling for snow Friday high only 40.  April 8.  hahahaahahahahahahaha  Crick and Old Sock's will say warming warming, when we haven't had a day over the average temps for like weeks.



Wtf dude? For real? This Friday?


----------



## jc456 (Apr 6, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Wtf dude? For real? This Friday?


Snow still on the forecast for Friday.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 7, 2022)

Hey JC....what a hoot tag teaming on those AGW mental cases on those other threads. You got me laughing my balls off!

Let us know about that snow....curious to hear. What a joke


----------



## jc456 (Apr 7, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC....what a hoot tag teaming on those AGW mental cases on those other threads. You got me laughing my balls off!
> 
> Let us know about that snow....curious to hear. What a joke


I will let you know how tomorrow goes. 

That one dude reminds me of Charles Winchester the 3rd character from Mash.  hahahahahahahahahhaahaha.  He is so fking condescending it isn't funny.  I can see him there going,  Clears his throat and then badda badda badda bing. hahahaahahahahhahaha.  Gas prices never went up until Russia went into Ukraine according to him.  amazing.  Can't make up that amount of conspiracy theory.  Then he lied about one of my posts.  Then in a follow up asked me if I edited it.  hhhhahahaahaahahahahaha.  The truth is so simple.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 8, 2022)

jc456 said:


> I will let you know how tomorrow goes.
> 
> That one dude reminds me of Charles Winchester the 3rd character from Mash.  hahahahahahahahahhaahaha.  He is so fking condescending it isn't funny.  I can see him there going,  Clears his throat and then badda badda badda bing. hahahaahahahahhahaha.  Gas prices never went up until Russia went into Ukraine according to him.  amazing.  Can't make up that amount of conspiracy theory.  Then he lied about one of my posts.  Then in a follow up asked me if I edited it.  hhhhahahaahaahahahahaha.  The truth is so simple.



JC....to be honest, the only reason I stick around this forum is to mock these bozos.
It's a hoot, is it not?  

Love having these new mental cases hanging around.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 8, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> JC....to be honest, the only reason I stick around this forum is to mock these bozos.
> It's a hoot, is it not?
> 
> Love having these new mental cases hanging around.


what's funny is they try to be clever and end up like old Rob Petri and falling over an ottoman.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 8, 2022)

jc456 said:


> what's funny is they try to be clever and end up like old Rob Petri and falling over an ottoman.
> 
> View attachment 627813



Lol....yeah....zero clever in any of them. And always angry....


----------



## jc456 (Apr 8, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Lol....yeah....zero clever in any of them. And always angry....


Karen Itis.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 9, 2022)

jc456 said:


> Karen Itis.



All progressives are Karen's. Weenies with no balls....always the last picked for the team. Social oddballs all...pseudo men. A disgrace.
Last people you'd want in a Fox hole with you....

Do I overstate this or do I not JC?

Woke assholes who in the coming years, might be losing ALL their stuff.  When the shtf, I have no worries about where I'll get anything I need for my family....they'll fall all over themselves to hand their shit over to me.

I will leave them...an ice cube


----------



## jc456 (Apr 9, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> All progressives are Karen's. Weenies with no balls....always the last picked for the team. Social oddballs all...pseudo men. A disgrace.
> Last people you'd want in a Fox hole with you....
> 
> Do I overstate this or do I not JC?
> ...


Spot on


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Apr 9, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> All progressives are Karen's. Weenies with no balls....always the last picked for the team. Social oddballs all...pseudo men. A disgrace.



1. The plural of Karen is "Karens", no apostrophe needed. (Maybe if you were being less manly in elementary school you would have learned something)

2. lack of balls, sports and "pseudomen" makes it sound like you obsess about men a lot.  You know that today WOMEN are considered full humans too!  And not just a "joke version of men".

3. Disgrace:  that's ironic given your opening salvo here.  



skookerasbil said:


> Last people you'd want in a Fox hole with you....



And there are a LOT of people who wouldn't want to share ANY holes with you.


skookerasbil said:


> Woke assholes who in the coming years, might be losing ALL their stuff. When the shtf, I have no worries about where I'll get anything I need for my family



You will.  Most "preppers" are just little boys playing out some fantasy.  Same with folks who think they need a gun to protect themselves from an active shooter.  Most "good guys with a gun" are going to be a hazard to the police long before they will save anyone.  But they have lots of John Wayne fantasies.



skookerasbil said:


> ....they'll fall all over themselves to hand their shit over to me.



Nah, we all know people who talk like you are the FIRST to start whining when the going gets uncomfortable.  There's a reason why they call your types "Gravy Seals".



skookerasbil said:


> I will leave them...an ice cube



LOL


----------



## ding (Apr 10, 2022)

PV System said:


> Most "preppers" are just little boys playing out some fantasy.


Do you understand risk?


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 10, 2022)

PV System said:


> 1. The plural of Karen is "Karens", no apostrophe needed. (Maybe if you were being less manly in elementary school you would have learned something)
> 
> 2. lack of balls, sports and "pseudomen" makes it sound like you obsess about men a lot.  You know that today WOMEN are considered full humans too!  And not just a "joke version of men".
> 
> ...



I'm laughing....only progressives think the police are going to matter when shit goes south. The same bozos who call 911 in a home invasion.

The level of slaughter would be absolute...new definition of who's not winning? The extinction of the Climate Change Manufacturing Co.....historically will be considered a fad. Think Tienimen Square but the guy becomes a pancake under the tank

You'll get handed a $3.00 bill at the local 7-11 before you ever meet a progressive that's been in a bar fight....or any fight. Fact

Wolves vs lambs....I love my chances.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Apr 10, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> You'll get handed a $3.00 bill at the local 7-11 before you ever meet a progressive that's been in a bar fight....or any fight.



That's important to you?  




skookerasbil said:


> Wolves vs lambs....I love my chances.



I suspect your "chances" are inversely proportional to the amount of time you expend fantasizing about balls, men and bar fights.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Apr 10, 2022)

ding said:


> Do you understand risk?



At least as good or better than most "Preppers".


----------



## ding (Apr 10, 2022)

PV System said:


> At least as good or better than most "Preppers".


Let's test that.  What are the two components of risk and how do they work to determine risk?


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Apr 10, 2022)

ding said:


> Let's test that.  What are the two components of risk and how do they work to determine risk?



Ooooh, now we've found out what your passion is, or what your career is related to.  Hmmmmm....

Are you a business person?  Is that the risk analysis you are looking for?  Or are you an actuary?  A program manager?

Interesting.  

But since I don't really care I'll just put this out there:









						Why Preppers Weren't Really Prepared For The Pandemic | On the Media | WNYC Studios
					

A sociologist pushes back on their "I told you so" moment.




					www.wnycstudios.org


----------



## ding (Apr 10, 2022)

PV System said:


> Ooooh, now we've found out what your passion is, or what your career is related to.  Hmmmmm....
> 
> Are you a business person?  Is that the risk analysis you are looking for?  Or are you an actuary?  A program manager?
> 
> ...


Your bias is preventing you from seeing reality.  There are two components to risk; severity and likelihood.  A low severity risk with a high likelihood of occurring would be considered to be a low risk.  A high severity risk with a low likelihood of occurring would be considered to be a high risk.  As the head of your household it is your duty to manage your family's risks.  If any calamity - of a fairly large number of types of calamities - were to occur and disrupt society, you won't be asking your kids why they didn't prepare for that.   They will be looking at you. 

Over the course of a long human lifetime we can all expect to experience one major societal upheaval.  You just don't know when.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 10, 2022)

ding said:


> Your bias is preventing you from seeing reality.  There are two components to risk; severity and likelihood.  A low severity risk with a high likelihood of occurring would be considered to be a low risk.  A high severity risk with a low likelihood of occurring would be considered to be a high risk.  As the head of your household it is your duty to manage your family's risks.  If any calamity - of a fairly large number of types of calamities - were to occur and disrupt society, you won't be asking your kids why they didn't prepare for that.   They will be looking at you.
> 
> Over the course of a long human lifetime we can all expect to experience one major societal upheaval.  You just don't know when.



Guy has his laptop and wiffle ball bat collection.

Formidable array....


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 10, 2022)

ding said:


> Your bias is preventing you from seeing reality.  There are two components to risk; severity and likelihood.  A low severity risk with a high likelihood of occurring would be considered to be a low risk.  A high severity risk with a low likelihood of occurring would be considered to be a high risk.  As the head of your household it is your duty to manage your family's risks.  If any calamity - of a fairly large number of types of calamities - were to occur and disrupt society, you won't be asking your kids why they didn't prepare for that.   They will be looking at you.
> 
> Over the course of a long human lifetime we can all expect to experience one major societal upheaval.  You just don't know when.



Dude...I've done a very modest amount of preparation. Not nearly enough...sadly.

Between now and 2024, shit going to go south...hard. When the internet goes down, tens of millions will go cathartic ( lol...we know who that will be )

The public has no fcuking idea about what's coming....they have chosen this to be the time. Wuhan was ground zero. It's all about the graphene. The time for determining what our legacy will be, well...yep...it's about that time.


----------



## ding (Apr 10, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Dude...I've done a very modest amount of preparation. Not nearly enough...sadly.
> 
> Between now and 2024, shit going to go south...hard. When the internet goes down, tens of millions will go cathartic ( lol...we know who that will be )
> 
> The public has no fcuking idea about what's coming....they have chosen this to be the time. Wuhan was ground zero. It's all about the graphene. The time for determining what our legacy will be, well...yep...it's about that time.


You don't have to outrun the bear.  Just the guy next to you.  3 months of provisions is more than enough.  Could be any number of things that make society go haywire.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 10, 2022)

JC....cold as hell here today brother. What gives?

Need Tommy in here to give me some idea as to when some global warming will arrive in NYC because this blows.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 10, 2022)

Bah Bah Booey 


California's High Power Prices Could Derail Liberal EV Dream  | ZeroHedge


----------



## jc456 (Apr 11, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> JC....cold as hell here today brother. What gives?
> 
> Need Tommy in here to give me some idea as to when some global warming will arrive in NYC because this blows.


We had snow flurries on Friday, but not an accumulation as they initially thought.  Dodged that event.  Saturday was cold, Sunday was more acceptable as warming, but we had high winds keeping the wind chill low.  There were wind gusts yesterday kept knocking over furniture on the back porch, that was a bit frustrating.  But there was that wind again.  You might see that tomorrow.

At least our lows aren't supposed to drop below freezing this week so far.  On last night's update, they said that yesterday was the warmest day since March 21.  That's a lot of consecutive days of cold in spring.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 11, 2022)

Just endured the latest 1" minimum snowstorm on record today which actually covered the roads and sidewalks the old record was March 12, 1974, which I experienced as a Teen.

Had some hail (bb to pea size) last evening which is very, very, very, rare in my area.

The predicted high today is 47 which is about 23 degrees BELOW average for the date.

It is forecasted to stay around 20 degrees below average for another 5 days before it warms up a little bit.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 11, 2022)

Well boys.....all evidence indicates we are in for some serious nut sack freezes in the years to come. Ball busting cold 8 months out of the year....fcuking ghey.

Btw...Old Rocks got record breaking snow in Portland today. I damn near shit my shorts from laughing so hard

You guys make me laugh....on top of all the cold all the time.

Might get to 80 here in NYC on Thursday....will try to steer a bit of global warming your guys way!!?


----------



## jc456 (Apr 11, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Well boys.....all evidence indicates we are in for some serious nut sack freezes in the years to come. Ball busting cold 8 months out of the year....fcuking ghey.
> 
> Btw...Old Rocks got record breaking snow in Portland today. I damn near shit my shorts from laughing so hard
> 
> ...


Outstanding


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 12, 2022)

Snowing again but just warm enough to prevent accumulation this time with forecast of frost the next three mornings.

It is still just 38 F when it is usually around 50 F by now.

Dam it is so chilly outside that I am right now filling the tub up with hot water.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 13, 2022)

Forecast for tomorrow is 50 mile an hour winds. Wow


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Apr 13, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Well boys.....all evidence indicates we are in for some serious nut sack freezes in the years to come. Ball busting cold 8 months out of the year....fcuking ghey.
> 
> Btw...Old Rocks got record breaking snow in Portland today. I damn near shit my shorts from laughing so hard
> 
> ...



Global warming does not mean that it will be warmer every day than it was the day before at all points on the earth.

That's an oversimplification.

Global warming will likely alter climates and some places will get cooler while others get warmer, _all while the overall GLOBAL AVERAGE TEMPERATURE increases_.

A good example would be what happens if melting of the Greenland ice sheet puts enough cold fresh water into the upper arch of the "Gulf Stream" and causes it to "shutdown" or at least re-arrange.  The gulf stream is why Western Europe has a warmer climate than it normally would given its latitude.

But if the Gulf Stream (AMOC, technically speaking) shuts down it will make western Europe COOLER all due to global warming.

There are other examples but that one is the easiest to grasp.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 13, 2022)

PV System said:


> Global warming does not mean that it will be warmer every day than it was the day before at all points on the earth.
> 
> That's an oversimplification.
> 
> ...


Famous words from warmers, will likely, might


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Apr 13, 2022)

jc456 said:


> Famous words from warmers, will likely, might



No, that's how scientists talk.  It is always measured and with plenty of caveats.

Do you disagree with how the Gulf Stream works?  What part, specifically, do you disagree with?


----------



## jc456 (Apr 13, 2022)

PV System said:


> No, that's how scientists talk.  It is always measured and with plenty of caveats.
> 
> Do you disagree with how the Gulf Stream works?  What part, specifically, do you disagree with?


Science has no deniers. All material is looked at


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 14, 2022)

jc456 said:


> Science has no deniers. All material is looked at



They still don't get the public doesn't care about the averages!

They care about what they see out the window in their back yard...  

Always have....always will


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 14, 2022)

JC....actually have a day here today.....wind free dude


----------



## jc456 (Apr 14, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> JC....actually have a day here today.....wind free dude


Enjoy, they were saying last night that the gusts might reach 70 miles per hour.  Ouch.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 14, 2022)

PV System said:


> Global warming does not mean that it will be warmer every day than it was the day before at all points on the earth.


then what does global mean?


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Apr 14, 2022)

jc456 said:


> then what does global mean?



We are talking about GLOBAL AVERAGE.

If the average height of a child in 4th grade is about 4' *that does not mean that every single child in that class is 4' tall*.

The global AVERAGE.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 14, 2022)

PV System said:


> We are talking about GLOBAL AVERAGE.
> 
> If the average height of a child in 4th grade is about 4' *that does not mean that every single child in that class is 4' tall*.
> 
> The global AVERAGE.


Average wasn't in your sentence.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Apr 14, 2022)

jc456 said:


> Average wasn't in your sentence.



That is what AGW is all about.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 14, 2022)

jc456 said:


> Average wasn't in your sentence.



Lol....they talk about these "averages" but don't care about the Chinese burning a bizzillion tons of coal the next 40 years. As if it has no impact on the planet   

It's all a ruse....thankfully, nobody is caring about the "averages" except the OCD'S.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## abu afak (Apr 14, 2022)

`
`

This Thread, as it turns out, *after nearly NINE Years since it started.. is the WORST Climate Prediction/Claim in history!!
An embarrassment the OP/Skookerasbil is too STUPlD to let Die.
The skeptics have Lost.*


Past Eight years: Warmest since modern recordkeeping began​2021 tied for sixth warmest year in continued trend, analysis shows​Date: January 13, 2022


Past eight years: Warmest since modern recordkeeping began: 2021 tied for sixth warmest year in continued trend, analysis shows 






`
`


`


----------



## jc456 (Apr 14, 2022)

PV System said:


> That is what AGW is all about.


it is?  hmmmmm I don't believe demofk people believe that.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 14, 2022)

abu afak said:


> `
> `
> 
> This thread, as it turns out, *after nearly NINE Years since it started.. is the WORST Climate Prediction/Claim in history!!
> ...


And here you are nine years later posting on it.  However, that isn't what the OP is about.  So you don't even understand what the thread is about.  Too fking funny, it's about WINNING!!!!


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Apr 14, 2022)

jc456 said:


> it is?  hmmmmm I don't believe demofk people believe that.



Yeah, the whole point is that AGW means the overall global average temperature increases but locally there is still variability.  At least that is what the science papers on the topic say.  

Local climate is a complex system.  It's why things like Western Europe are warmer than they should be due to their latitude (ocean currents pumping heat to different parts of the planet).  It's why I live further north than I have ever lived in my life (near the 45th parallel) and I have almost no snow in the winter.  Certainly less than when I lived further south but in a different part of the continent here in the US.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 14, 2022)

PV System said:


> Yeah, the whole point is that AGW means the overall global average temperature increases but locally there is still variability. At least that is what the science papers on the topic say.


Inaccurate.  That is what controlled documentation says.  Any document that doesn't fit the scenario is frozen out.  The fact is there are many more colder versions of the climate than warmer and it is ignored.  In fact, Old Socks in here thinks that Oregon is the globe.  Amazing to me.  I could have sworn it at least included Washington State.  LOL.  Let me know when you can have temperature readings over water.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Apr 14, 2022)

jc456 said:


> Inaccurate.



Nope.



jc456 said:


> That is what controlled documentation says.  Any document that doesn't fit the scenario is frozen out.



More conspiracy theory stuff.  



jc456 said:


> The fact is there are many more colder versions of the climate than warmer and it is ignored.  In fact, Old Socks in here thinks that Oregon is the globe.  Amazing to me.  I could have sworn it at least included Washington State.  LOL.  Let me know when you can have temperature readings over water.



Ocean temperatures have been measured for more than a century, maybe two.  

I thought you would know that.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 14, 2022)

PV System said:


> Nope.


yep!  See what I did there?


----------



## jc456 (Apr 14, 2022)

PV System said:


> More conspiracy theory stuff.


tell us more about how many scientists make up 97%?  please, share with the class.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Apr 14, 2022)

jc456 said:


> yep!  See what I did there?


 No


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Apr 14, 2022)

jc456 said:


> tell us more about how many scientists make up 97%?  please, share with the class.


 
97%


----------



## jc456 (Apr 14, 2022)

PV System said:


> No


figures.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 14, 2022)

PV System said:


> 97%


are you saying that there isn't a 97% scientific consensus?





__





						97% of Scientists Agree?? |
					

Why would anyone say 97% when 32.6% is closer to the truth?




					civilitymatters.org


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Apr 14, 2022)

jc456 said:


> figures.



OK.  Good for you.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Apr 14, 2022)

jc456 said:


> are you saying that there isn't a 97% scientific consensus?



Your question didn't make any sense.  You asked how many of the 97% who agree with AGW agree with AGW.  

Perhaps I should have said "100% of the 97%"

Do you know what a percentage is?


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 14, 2022)

It is unbelievable it is SNOWING in my city again right now! has been for over 2 1/2 hours had 1" of snow three days ago which *never* happened in my previous 57 Aprils I lived through heck until this year it NEVER snowed in April.

The previous latest 1" of snowfall on record was March 12, 1974.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 14, 2022)

PV System said:


> OK.  Good for you.


you bet


----------



## jc456 (Apr 14, 2022)

Sunsettommy said:


> It is unbelievable it is SNOWING in my city again right now! has been for over 2 1/2 hours had 1" of snow three days ago which *never* happened in my previous 57 Aprils I lived through heck until this year it NEVER snowed in April.
> 
> The previous latest 1" of snowfall on record was March 12, 1974.


I'm sure there were record heat waves around the rest of the globe to ensure that average.  Ask PV.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 14, 2022)

PV System said:


> Your question didn't make any sense.  You asked how many of the 97% who agree with AGW agree with AGW.
> 
> Perhaps I should have said "100% of the 97%"
> 
> Do you know what a percentage is?


And there you are again showing the class how you simply can't read printed words.  My quote from the post--

_tell us more about how many scientists make up 97%? please, share with the class._

You are really just stupid.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Apr 14, 2022)

Sunsettommy said:


> It is unbelievable it is SNOWING in my city again right now! has been for over 2 1/2 hours had 1" of snow three days ago which *never* happened in my previous 57 Aprils I lived through heck until this year it NEVER snowed in April.
> 
> The previous latest 1" of snowfall on record was March 12, 1974.



It's a single event and can't be used to draw any statistically robust conclusions.  

But, that being said, AGW is expected to alter local climates and weather patterns.  This will lead to some degree of instability.  Global warming may explain more of the polar vortexes we see these days as the jet stream circulation is altered bringing more cold weather down into the lower 48.  Granted the current "snowing in PNW" is due to some Pacific front and may have absolutely nothing to do with any megatrends.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Apr 14, 2022)

jc456 said:


> And there you are again showing the class how you simply can't read printed words.  My quote from the post--
> 
> _tell us more about how many scientists make up 97%? please, share with the class._
> 
> You are really just stupid.



It was a SAMPLE.  Samples are quite commonly used in science.  It appears that in Cook it was 4,014 papers that expressed a position in re AGW while in that same study a subset was sself-analyzed by the actual authors (1,381 papers) and both arrived at a 97% consensus.

Every drug you currently take that the doctor prescribed was tested for efficacy and safety based on a  *sample of the overall population*.  By necessity this is always less than the full population.

From Cook we learn about the Cook13 study which outlines how many were in the given cohort:

"_Following a similar methodology, C13 analysed the abstracts of 11 944 peer-reviewed papers published between 1991 and 2011 that matched the search terms ‘global climate change’ or ‘global warming’ in the ISI Web of Science search engine. *Among the 4014 abstracts stating a position* on human-caused global warming, 97.1% were judged as having implicitly or explicitly endorsed the consensus. In addition, *the study authors were invited to rate their own papers, based on the contents of the full paper, not just the abstract. Amongst 1381 papers self-rated by their authors as stating a position on human-caused global warming, 97.2% endorsed the consensus*._"

One of the critiques in Cook about earlier studies sums up the problem:

_"Tol (2016) effectively treats no-position abstracts as rejecting AGW, thereby deriving consensus values less than 35%. Equating no-position papers with rejection or an uncertain position on AGW is inconsistent wit the expectation of decreasing reference to a consensual position as that consensus strengthens (Oreskes 2007, Shwed and Bearman 2010). Powell (2015) shows that applying Tol’s method to the established paradigm of plate tectonics would lead Tol to reject the scientific consensus in that field because nearly all current papers would be classified as taking ‘no position’."_

I find it interesting that by Tol's methodology *plate tectonics wouldn't even be considered a scientific consensus*_.  (hint:  PT is extremely well established and generally a consensus exists that it is real)_.

Anderegg's study from 2010 utilized 1,372 authors and papers which _independently from Cook et al. arrived at a similar 97% consensus_.

This is how science works.  Multiple independent analyses arriving at a similar response.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 14, 2022)

PV System said:


> It's a single event and can't be used to draw any statistically robust conclusions.
> 
> But, that being said, AGW is expected to alter local climates and weather patterns.  This will lead to some degree of instability.  Global warming may explain more of the polar vortexes we see these days as the jet stream circulation is altered bringing more cold weather down into the lower 48.  Granted the current "snowing in PNW" is due to some Pacific front and may have absolutely nothing to do with any megatrends.



*Bwahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahhahahahhhhaaahhahhh.*.....

I didn't make any conclusions at all you CO2 sniffing dummy!

Your obsession over a trace gas with a trace IR absorption is making you DUMB!

Your claim about what caused polar vortex's come down is stupid because it was more common during the global *cooling *time of the 1950- to the 1970's such as the famous January 1977 polar express.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Apr 14, 2022)

Sunsettommy said:


> *Bwahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahhahahahhhhaaahhahhh.*.....
> 
> I didn't make any conclusions at all you CO2 sniffing dummy!



I realize that.  I was just putting a frame around it given that it was posted in a discussion forum about AGW



Sunsettommy said:


> Your claim about what caused polar vortex's come down is stupid because it was more common during the global *cooling *time of the 1950- to the 1970's such as the famous January 1977 polar express.



_" The change is warming higher latitudes and reducing the temperature difference between the warmer mid-latitude and polar regions. This weakens and destabilizes the polar jet stream, causing it to dip into lower latitudes, bringing polar air farther south."






						Polar Vortex
					

Sunrise photo of the historic 2019 Polar Vortex weather event in Chicago, Illinois.



					climatechange.ucdavis.edu
				



_


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Apr 14, 2022)

jc456 said:


> I'm sure there were record heat waves around the rest of the globe to ensure that average.  Ask PV.



This is a distribution:






Do you know what that means?


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 14, 2022)

PV System said:


> I realize that.  I was just putting a frame around it given that it was posted in a discussion forum about AGW
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You did it because you are irrationally obsessed with a trace gas with a trace IR absorption range.

You mentioned AGW only and left out dozens of other possible weather variables over and over that can effect weather systems and in the long run real Climate changes that is why you say the same shit I have seem for years from you single issue warmist/alarmists it is DUMB!

That is why you get the shit from many here.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Apr 14, 2022)

Sunsettommy said:


> You did it because you are irrationally obsessed with a trace gas with a trace IR absorption range.



It is a "trace gas" that is a major player in why the earth's surface temperature is higher than the black body radiation temperature.



Sunsettommy said:


> You mentioned AGW only and left out dozens of other possible weather variables over and over that can effect weather systems and in the long run real Climate changes that is why you say the same shit I have seem for years from you single issue warmist/alarmists it is DUMB!
> 
> That is why you get the shit from many here.



You seem overly aggravated  today.  Perhaps you should relax a bit?


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 14, 2022)

PV System said:


> It is a "trace gas" that is a major player in why the earth's surface temperature is higher than the black body radiation temperature.
> 
> 
> 
> You seem overly aggravated  today.  Perhaps you should relax a bit?



Why do you lie so much?

It isn't a major player anymore because the main warm forcing power dropped off rapidly after the first 150 ppm now it is barely adding anymore at the 430 ppm level.

It is clear you are no scientist.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Apr 14, 2022)

Sunsettommy said:


> Why do you lie so much?



If you have actual evidence that I have knowingly spread a falsehood ("lie") then please present it.



Sunsettommy said:


> It is clear you are no scientist.



As you wish.


----------



## Redfish (Apr 14, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> More bad news for the climate crusading nutters.......
> 
> 
> Less people than *ever* believe in global warming!!!
> ...


nobody cares because its not happening


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Apr 14, 2022)

Redfish said:


> nobody cares because its not happening



The earth's experts disagree with you.  You should definitely publish your findings so you can collect your Nobel.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Apr 14, 2022)

Sunsettommy said:


> It isn't a major player anymore because the main warm forcing power dropped off rapidly after the first 150 ppm now it is barely adding anymore at the 430 ppm level.



While it is a log function it is not yet "saturated" in terms of IR absorption.  There is band broadening etc.  But more importantly more CO2 _increases the elevation at which IR re-radiates back out into space. _As that level increases it becomes less and less efficient because there is less gas available at higher altitudes.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 14, 2022)

PV System said:


> This is a distribution:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


half a sign wave?


----------



## Redfish (Apr 14, 2022)

PV System said:


> The earth's experts disagree with you.  You should definitely publish your findings so you can collect your Nobel.


"the earth's experts"  ????   No, they do not agree, the ones being paid by the AGW cabal agree, the ones working on their own say its a hoax and a lie.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 14, 2022)

PV System said:


> It's a single event and can't be used to draw any statistically robust conclusions.
> 
> But, that being said, AGW is expected to alter local climates and weather patterns.  This will lead to some degree of instability.  Global warming may explain more of the polar vortexes we see these days as the jet stream circulation is altered bringing more cold weather down into the lower 48.  Granted the current "snowing in PNW" is due to some Pacific front and may have absolutely nothing to do with any megatrends.


isn't that the same as any other one day or one week event?  Why is it demofks don't say that when discussing a hot day or a severe storm?

demofks at their norm that everything is global warming.  It's why predictions always fail.  Always.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Apr 14, 2022)

jc456 said:


> half a sign wave?



Not even mathematically close.  The equation for a Gaussian Distribution is quite different from a sine wave.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 14, 2022)

PV System said:


> Not even mathematically close.  The equation for a Gaussian Distribution is quite different from a sine wave.


Looks like half a sine wave.  You know what that is?


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Apr 14, 2022)

jc456 said:


> isn't that the same as any other one day or one week event?  Why is it demofks don't say that when discussing a hot day or a severe storm?
> 
> demofks at their norm that everything is global warming.  It's why predictions always fail.  Always.



I'm not talking about whomever you are referencing here.  I'm telling you what actual scientists say.  This is basic scientific inference.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 14, 2022)

No, you are LYING since you make it seem that only CO2 is causing the warming since YOU ignored the many known weather variables that can cause warming.

Here is a fine post laying out the well-known diminishing rate of CO2 warm forcing effect.

The diminishing influence of increasing Carbon Dioxide on temperature​August 2014
*Guest essay by Ed Hoskins*

Excerpts:

Using data published by the IPCC on the diminishing effect of increasing CO2 concentrations and the latest proportional information on global Man-made CO2 emissions, these notes examine the potential for further warming by CO2 emissions up to 1000ppmv and the probable consequences of decarbonisation policies being pursued by Western governments.

The temperature increasing capacity of atmospheric CO2 is real enough, but its influence is known and widely accepted to diminish as its concentration increases. It has a logarithmic in its relationship to concentration. Global Warming advocates and Climate Change sceptics both agree on this.​

IPCC Published reports, (TAR3), acknowledge that the effective temperature increase caused by growing concentrations of CO2 in the atmosphere radically diminishes with increasing concentrations. This information has been presented in the IPCC reports. It is well disguised for any lay reader, (Chapter 6. Radiative Forcing of Climate Change: section 6.3.4 Total Well-Mixed Greenhouse Gas Forcing Estimate) [1]. It is a crucial fact, but not acknowledged in the IPCC summary for Policy Makers[2].
​LINK

=====





A recently highlighted paper published by atmospheric scientists *Scafetta et al., (2017)* featured a graph (above) documenting post-2000 trends in the published estimates of the Earth’s climate sensitivity to a doubling of CO2 concentrations (from 280 parts per million to 560 ppm).

The trajectory for the published estimates of *transient climate response* (TCR, the average temperature response centered around the time of CO2 doubling) and *equilibrium climate sensitivity* (ECS, the temperature response upon reaching an equilibrium state after doubling) are shown to be declining from an average of about 3°C earlier in the century to below 2°C and edging towards 1°C for the more recent years.

LINK


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Apr 14, 2022)

jc456 said:


> Looks like half a sine wave.  You know what that is?



No it doesn't.  A sine wave doesn't flatten out on the tails like that.





You see the areas where it crosses the solid line?  Yeah, that's not the same as a Gaussian distribution.

This is the equation for a Gaussian Distribution:


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Apr 14, 2022)

Sunsettommy said:


> No, you are LYING since you make it seem that only CO2 is causing the warming



*I have NEVER SAID THAT.  NOT ONCE.  CO2 is a major forcing but it isn't the only one.*

I have NEVER said it was the only reason for warming.  NOT. ONCE.



Sunsettommy said:


> The diminishing influence of increasing Carbon Dioxide on temperature​August 2014
> *Guest essay by Ed Hoskins*
> 
> Excerpts:
> ...



As noted earlier, it is a LOG function (I assume you understand the implications), but again, that is not the only part of CO2's greenhouse gas effect.  

The folks at Columbia University can explain it better for you.









						How Exactly Does Carbon Dioxide Cause Global Warming?
					

CO2 molecules make up only a small percentage of the atmosphere, but their impact on our climate is huge. The reason comes down to physics and chemistry.




					news.climate.columbia.edu


----------



## jc456 (Apr 14, 2022)

PV System said:


> I'm not talking about whomever you are referencing here.  I'm telling you what actual scientists say.  This is basic scientific inference.


so demofks don't actually follow science?  I figured that was true, but for one of you to admit it is strange.

So hottest day ever doesn't have any significance right?


----------



## jc456 (Apr 14, 2022)

PV System said:


> No it doesn't.  A sine wave doesn't flatten out on the tails like that.
> 
> View attachment 630623
> 
> ...


it goes from zero axis to a top point back to zero axis for half.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 14, 2022)

Now there over 100 published papers showing a small CO2 doubling effect in recent years.

Warmsts/alarmists needs to stop lying about CO2 effect at the 400+ ppm level.

No Tricks Zone

135+ Papers Find Extremely Low CO2 Climate Sensitivity​
Excerpt:

*Smirnov, 2018*  (2X CO2 = *0.4ºC*) (2X AnthroCO2 = *0.02ºC*)​_*From this, it follows for the change of the global temperature as a result at doubling of the concentration of atmospheric CO2 molecules *[is]* ∆T = (0.4 ± 0.1) K*,_​_where the error accounts for the accuracy of used values, whereas the result depends on processes included in the above scheme. Indeed, we assume the atmospheric and Earth’s albedo, as well as another interaction of solar radiation with the atmosphere and Earth, to be unvaried in the course of the change of the concentration of CO2 molecules, and also the content of atmospheric water is conserved. Because anthropogenic fluxes of carbon dioxide in the atmosphere resulted from combustion of fossil fuels is about 5% [Kaufman, 2007], *the contribution of the human activity to ECS (the temperature change as a result of doubling of the atmospheric carbon dioxide amount) is ∆T = 0.02 K*, i.e.* injections of carbon dioxide in the atmosphere as a result of combustion of fossil fuels is not important for the greenhouse effect*._
​LINK
​


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Apr 14, 2022)

jc456 said:


> so demofks don't actually follow science?



I don't know who those people are.




jc456 said:


> So hottest day ever doesn't have any significance right?



Not as such.  In context it does...if there are a BUNCH of hottest days becoming more and more and more common.  Then you see a signal.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Apr 14, 2022)

Sunsettommy said:


> Now there over 100 published papers showing a small CO2 doubling effect in recent years.
> 
> Warmsts/alarmists needs to stop lying about CO2 effect at the 400+ ppm level.
> 
> No Tricks Zone



Denialist blog.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Apr 14, 2022)

jc456 said:


> it goes from zero axis to a top point back to zero axis for half.



But then it flattens out, effectively to infinity.  A sine wave does NOT do that.

There is nothing in the mathematics of a gaussian curve that is even close to a sine wave.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 14, 2022)

PV System said:


> But then it flattens out, effectively to infinity.  A sine wave does NOT do that.
> 
> There is nothing in the mathematics of a gaussian curve that is even close to a sine wave.


yep, still goes zero axis to a top point back to zero, right?


----------



## jc456 (Apr 14, 2022)

PV System said:


> I don't know who those people are.


so you haven't seen any demofk posts in here?  hmmmmmm odd, old socks, mamoose, crickster, all demofks.  You should do some research if you come in here.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Apr 14, 2022)

jc456 said:


> yep, still goes zero axis to a top point back to zero, right?



A gaussian curve will NEVER hit zero.  It is asymptotic to zero.  (or whatever arbitrary baseline).  A sine wave ALWAYS crosses its baseline.

Mathematically they could not be more different.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Apr 14, 2022)

jc456 said:


> so you haven't seen any demofk posts in here?



Perhaps you can define a "demofk".


----------



## jc456 (Apr 14, 2022)

PV System said:


> A gaussian curve will NEVER hit zero.  It is asymptotic to zero.  (or whatever arbitrary baseline).  A sine wave ALWAYS crosses its baseline.
> 
> Mathematically they could not be more different.


why did yours then?


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 14, 2022)

PV System said:


> Denialist blog.



You are a proven science fraud since you just ignored all 135 PUBLISHED science papers in the article showing the very low CO2 doubling effect gave you the first paper which was published just last year.

You have no remaining credibility left here.

Now you are in my view just another warmist/alarmist GOOK to embarrass themselves here with their stupid bullshit!


----------



## jc456 (Apr 14, 2022)

PV System said:


> Perhaps you can define a "demofk".


I gave you names of those in here.  go look up their posts.  That will learn you.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Apr 14, 2022)

jc456 said:


> why did yours then?



It was a cartoon.

This explains a gaussian curve.  It is asymptotic to zero.





__





						Loading…
					





					www.khanacademy.org
				




(I am surprised you know so little about mathematics.)


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Apr 14, 2022)

jc456 said:


> I gave you names of those in here.  go look up their posts.  That will learn you.



So you just arbitrarily define certain people as "demofks" and I am supposed to answer questions about all "demofks"?

Not my word, not anyone's work except yours, so I'm just going to ignore it because it isn't worth anything.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 14, 2022)

PV System said:


> So you just arbitrarily define certain people as "demofks" and I am supposed to answer questions about all "demofks"?
> 
> Not my word, not anyone's work except yours, so I'm just going to ignore it because it isn't worth anything.


yep those who are demofks are demofks.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Apr 14, 2022)

jc456 said:


> yep those who are demofks are demofks.



Tautologies don't usually offer a huge amount of value.

(Go ahead and google that one)


----------



## jc456 (Apr 14, 2022)

PV System said:


> Tautologies don't usually offer a huge amount of value.
> 
> (Go ahead and google that one)


only when one is discussing demofks.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Apr 14, 2022)

jc456 said:


> only when one is discussing demofks.



No, it's generally true.  No matter what you are talking about.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 14, 2022)

PV System said:


> No, it's generally true.  No matter what you are talking about.


except when discussing demofks.  They are unique entities that are difficult to understand, but knowing who they are important.


----------



## abu afak (Apr 14, 2022)

`

*Worst Climate prediction of ALL time?
This thread by Skookerasbil 8.5 years ago.*

As it turns out, after nearly NINE Years since it started.. it's the WORST/Worst Timed Climate Prediction/Claim in history!!
An embarrassment the OP/Skookerasbil is too Dense to let Die. 

The skeptics have Lost.
It's over. The thread is chopped meat/ridiculous.

*Past Eight years: Warmest since modern recordkeeping began*
2021 tied for sixth warmest year in continued trend, analysis shows
Date: January 13, 2022









						Past eight years: Warmest since modern recordkeeping began: 2021 tied for sixth warmest year in continued trend, analysis shows
					

Earth's global average surface temperature in 2021 tied with 2018 as the sixth warmest on record, according to independent analyses done by NASA and NOAA. Collectively, the past eight years are the warmest years since modern recordkeeping began in 1880.



					www.sciencedaily.com
				




*`
`*


----------



## jc456 (Apr 14, 2022)

Watch some highlights from the Mariners vs White Sox game today in Chicago’s winds! Hahaha. It’s not a job, it’s an adventure


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 17, 2022)

abu afak said:


> `
> `
> 
> This Thread, as it turns out, *after nearly NINE Years since it started.. is the WORST Climate Prediction/Claim in history!!
> ...


Lol...most ePiC thread ever in this forum. Check out the "views"? About 4 billion  

Love the head explosions as on a daily basis this thread pops to the top of Page 1...



For 9 years now....while all AGW sanctioned threads fizzle out altogether in a week or two.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 17, 2022)

abu afak said:


> `
> `
> 
> This Thread, as it turns out, *after nearly NINE Years since it started.. is the WORST Climate Prediction/Claim in history!!
> ...


Lol...most ePiC thread ever in this forum. Check out the "views"? About 4 billion  

Love the head explosions as on a daily basis this thread pops to the top of Page 1...



For 9 years now....while all AGW sanctioned threads fizzle out altogether in a week or two.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 17, 2022)

Hey Happy Easter gents!!

Actually a clear nice day here in NYC....and.....NO WIND!  A bit chilly though....offcukingcourse.


How is the global warming by you guys?


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 18, 2022)

Hey JC....I'm laughing my balls off...

Nor’easter Snowstorm This Week For New York State


----------



## jc456 (Apr 18, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC....I'm laughing my balls off...
> 
> Nor’easter Snowstorm This Week For New York State


Woke up with snow on the ground, with temp highs forecast to only 42, 18 degrees below average.  You remember the average that only comes into play when it's 1 degree hotter.  hahahahaahahahahaha they honestly can't get out of their own way.  Lie after lie after lie.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 19, 2022)

jc456 said:


> Woke up with snow on the ground, with temp highs forecast to only 42, 18 degrees below average.  You remember the average that only comes into play when it's 1 degree hotter.  hahahahaahahahahaha they honestly can't get out of their own way.  Lie after lie after lie.



StOOpid 

I feel for ya dude....

Weather here in NY could not possibly be any shittier the past 2-3 months. As we speak, just 30 miles north of NYC, they are getting hammered by a foot of snow. On April 18th....ghey


----------



## Vegasgiants (Apr 19, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> More bad news for the climate crusading nutters.......
> 
> 
> Less people than *ever* believe in global warming!!!
> ...


Almost no scientist denies the earth is warming


Duh


----------



## jc456 (Apr 19, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> StOOpid
> 
> I feel for ya dude....
> 
> Weather here in NY could not possibly be any shittier the past 2-3 months. As we speak, just 30 miles north of NYC, they are getting hammered by a foot of snow. On April 18th....ghey


Exactly


----------



## jc456 (Apr 19, 2022)

Vegasgiants said:


> Almost no scientist denies the earth is warming
> 
> 
> Duh


You spoke to them all huh?


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 19, 2022)

jc456 said:


> You spoke to them all huh?



Meanwhile no warming for over 6 years now.....

LOL


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 20, 2022)

Laughed this morning when I saw this gents.....

BMW CEO thinks it 's a real bad idea for companies to go all EV....."because somebody will be building combustion engined cars"

BMW CEO warns against electric-only strategy


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 20, 2022)

abu afak said:


> `
> 
> *Worst Climate prediction of ALL time?
> This thread by Skookerasbil 8.5 years ago.*
> ...


.....once the data is adjusted and we add in the "warming" trapped in the deep ocean.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 20, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> StOOpid
> 
> I feel for ya dude....
> 
> Weather here in NY could not possibly be any shittier the past 2-3 months. As we speak, just 30 miles north of NYC, they are getting hammered by a foot of snow. On April 18th....ghey


Are we neighbors? Dafuq?!


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 24, 2022)

Bah Nah Booey boys.....

For energy efficiency, turns out EV's are ghey...can't compete with conventional vehicles. I'm laughing


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 24, 2022)

Ahhh JC....damn chilly as hell here tonight...going into low 40's. Fucking ghey.

Are you guys getting any of that blizzard? More dOy


----------



## jc456 (Apr 24, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Ahhh JC....damn chilly as hell here tonight...going into low 40's. Fucking ghey.
> 
> Are you guys getting any of that blizzard? More dOy


No blizzard no cold air. However, wet as fking bloody hell. Must be ten days of rain or snow


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 26, 2022)

JC....Tommy....wtf...going down to 38 degrees tonight in NYC. It's fucking May! 🤡 

Any these bozos wonder why nobody is caring about climate change.

Drrrrr


----------



## jc456 (Apr 26, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> JC....Tommy....wtf...going down to 38 degrees tonight in NYC. It's fucking May! 🤡
> 
> Any these bozos wonder why nobody is caring about climate change.
> 
> Drrrrr


It was 35 degrees last night here. Fking cold as hell . Watched my grandson’s LaCross game last night, windy as shit, windchill under 30! Mf was that cold.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 26, 2022)

jc456 said:


> It was 35 degrees last night here. Fking cold as hell . Watched my grandson’s LaCross game last night, windy as shit, windchill under 30! Mf was that cold.



Sucks..but fun time I'm sure JC!!

i used to go to all my son's hockey games when he was young...probably 500 or so. Now he's 21 so don't go but only every so often....but it's still a hoot, right?!!!


----------



## jc456 (Apr 26, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Sucks..but fun time I'm sure JC!!
> 
> i used to go to all my son's hockey games when he was young...probably 500 or so. Now he's 21 so don't go but only every so often....but it's still a hoot, right?!!!


It is. It is still cold now for two years. I do enjoy when they win, and his team won! Whoo  whoo


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Apr 26, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> StOOpid





skookerasbil said:


> ...ghey



You have a limited range of expression.  Mayhaps you could read more broadly?  You know, pick up a book.  Preferably one without pictures.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Apr 26, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> i used to go to all my son's hockey games when he was young...probably 500 or so.



That sounds pretty old, actually.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Apr 26, 2022)

CrusaderFrank said:


> .....once the data is adjusted and we add in the "warming" trapped in the deep ocean.



Have you ever seen the ocean?  Just curious.  You seem amazingly unfamiliar with the concept.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 26, 2022)

PV System said:


> You have a limited range of expression.  Mayhaps you could read more broadly?  You know, pick up a book.  Preferably one without pictures.


On post #7683! Hahaha haha hahaha

what a stupid fk


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Apr 26, 2022)

jc456 said:


> On post #7683! Hahaha haha hahaha
> 
> what a stupid fk



Your logic chain baffles.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 26, 2022)

PV System said:


> Your logic chain baffles.


For you indeed! Your inability to follow along is very apparent. Post #7683 of the dude’s own OP. And you can’t see the logic. Says it all. We’re still winning


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Apr 26, 2022)

jc456 said:


> For you indeed! Your inability to follow along is very apparent. Post #7683 of the dude’s own OP. And you can’t see the logic. Says it all. We’re still winning



ahem.  No, I just finally got tired of the other poster's CONSTANT use of the epithet "ghey" or "gay".  It's tiring.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 26, 2022)

PV System said:


> ahem.  No, I just finally got tired of the other poster's CONSTANT use of the epithet "ghey" or "gay".  It's tiring.


So leave


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 26, 2022)

PV System said:


> Have you ever seen the ocean?  Just curious.  You seem amazingly unfamiliar with the concept.


Try this: turn the stove on and wave your hand above the flame, gets hot quick, right? Now fill a pot with cold water and wave your hand above it,  not so hot, right?


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Apr 26, 2022)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Try this: turn the stove on and wave your hand above the flame, gets hot quick, right? Now fill a pot with cold water and wave your hand above it,  not so hot, right?



Yeah, but the ocean is a bit more complex than simple convection.

Ocean currents are usually THERMOHALINE in nature.  Meaning both temperature and SALINITY which impacts density and flow within the water column.

Sheesh.  Visit the ocean some day.  Take an oceanography class.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 26, 2022)

jc456 said:


> It was 35 degrees last night here. Fking cold as hell . Watched my grandson’s LaCross game last night, windy as shit, windchill under 30! Mf was that cold.


Global warm....er, wait I mean climate change!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 26, 2022)

PV System said:


> Yeah, but the ocean is a bit more complex than simple convection.
> 
> Ocean currents are usually THERMOHALINE in nature.  Meaning both temperature and SALINITY which impacts density and flow within the water column.
> 
> Sheesh.  Visit the ocean some day.  Take an oceanography class.



Basic physics, takes faaaaaaaarrrrr more energy to heat water than air


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Apr 26, 2022)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Basic physics, takes faaaaaaaarrrrr more energy to heat water than air



Ummm, yeah, we get it.  You know what heat capacity is!  Good for you! 

Do you know how heat is moved about in the ocean???


----------



## jc456 (Apr 26, 2022)

PV System said:


> Ummm, yeah, we get it.  You know what heat capacity is!  Good for you!
> 
> Do you know how heat is moved about in the ocean???


How much of the planet is water?


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 26, 2022)

The AGW kOOks keep telling us coal is dead....wtf?!!

China is building more than half of the world's new coal power plants


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 26, 2022)

Old Rocks just got another thread banned!


----------



## jc456 (Apr 26, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Old Rocks just got another thread banned!


Dude, outstanding


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 26, 2022)

jc456 said:


> Dude, outstanding



It was moved to the badlands, there was zero reference to right wing in the article thus his title rant is a lie.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 27, 2022)

Only 45 today at high noon! No expectation of any warmer temperature for the day!


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 27, 2022)

jc456 said:


> Only 45 today at high noon! No expectation of any warmer temperature for the day!



fAiL JC....what a joke. Chilly as hell here in NYC too....and as usual, gale winds again!

Last I checked it's almost May.

One certainty...as long as most of the country is freezing it's balls off in May, NOBODY is going to give a fuck about climate change. It's why "the science" falls on deaf ears


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 27, 2022)

Lol....Ford missed the climate change memo... 

V8's to 2040 ftmfw 

Ford will keep V-8s until 2040, snag a rare 911, Nissan Z delay explained


----------



## jc456 (Apr 27, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> fAiL JC....what a joke. Chilly as hell here in NYC too....and as usual, gale winds again!
> 
> Last I checked it's almost May.
> 
> One certainty...as long as most of the country is freezing it's balls off in May, NOBODY is going to give a fuck about climate change. It's why "the science" falls on deaf ears


It’s why the science is stupid


----------



## jc456 (Apr 27, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> fAiL JC....what a joke. Chilly as hell here in NYC too....and as usual, gale winds again!
> 
> Last I checked it's almost May.
> 
> One certainty...as long as most of the country is freezing it's balls off in May, NOBODY is going to give a fuck about climate change. It's why "the science" falls on deaf ears


The wife just got a three year facebook memory, we had had a snow storm on this day three years ago. Hmm, seems again the climate hasn’t changed


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 27, 2022)

jc456 said:


> The wife just got a three year facebook memory, we had had a snow storm on this day three years ago. Hmm, seems again the climate hasn’t changed




HOLY MOTHER OF GOD....no way dude. Lmbo....I'm sure that set folks in the Windy City on a mission to build emergency arks!!


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 27, 2022)

It has been well below average for 3 weeks now it is 10 F below the usual high today.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 27, 2022)

Sunsettommy said:


> It has been well below average for 3 weeks now it is 10 F below the usual high today.


Down to 28 tonight


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 28, 2022)

jc456 said:


> Down to 28 tonight



JC....went out to move my car last night and almost needed to return to the house to break out the nut sack warmers again....cold as a witches tit. Like February cold....  

But 28 degrees by you.......laughable. Dude...hope no lacrosse game tonight!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 28, 2022)

Sunsettommy said:


> It has been well below average for 3 weeks now it is 10 F below the usual high today.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Apr 28, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> JC....went out to move my car last night and almost needed to return to the house to break out the nut sack warmers again....cold as a witches tit. Like February cold....



Wow, just look at all the human anatomy references!  You got to talk about your nuts and then some titties!  You must be some kinda real man's man.

Certainly not gheeeeeee.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 28, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> JC....went out to move my car last night and almost needed to return to the house to break out the nut sack warmers again....cold as a witches tit. Like February cold....
> 
> But 28 degrees by you.......laughable. Dude...hope no lacrosse game tonight!!!


next game is Saturday, but we can't make it.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Apr 28, 2022)

jc456 said:


> next game is Saturday, but we can't make it.



Why not go out and buy yourself some of these: 


skookerasbil said:


> the nut sack warmers



Then you and skookerasbil can talk about your testicles!  That will keep you cozy warm!


----------



## ding (Apr 28, 2022)

That didn't take long.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 28, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> View attachment 637483


We won't be seeing any temps above average for at least another week.  That will be almost two months below average.  I'm laughing at the emergency while my nuts are freezing.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 28, 2022)

jc456 said:


> We won't be seeing any temps above average for at least another week.  That will be almost two months below average.  I'm laughing at the emergency while my nuts are freezing.



JC...my brother lives 3 hours away in the Pocono Mountains. Ball busting cold this morning with those gay gale winds.

But I went to shorts a week ago so I'm just gutting out the blue balls thing into May I guess. Snow shovels? Still at the ready....this is stOOpid. They are still blowing snow upstate at the ski resorts in NY....May skiing  

Maybe 17 people in NY thinking about global warming today....yuk...yuk


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## jc456 (Apr 28, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> JC...my brother lives 3 hours away in the Pocono Mountains. Ball busting cold this morning with those gay gale winds.
> 
> But I went to shorts a week ago so I'm just gutting out the blue balls thing into May I guess. Snow shovels? Still at the ready....this is stOOpid. They are still blowing snow upstate at the ski resorts in NY....May skiing
> 
> Maybe 17 people in NY thinking about global warming today....yuk...yuk


hopefully your brother has enough wood left to heat his home.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Apr 28, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> View attachment 637590


----------



## jc456 (Apr 28, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> View attachment 637590


Funny how the crt idiots refuse to look at weather history tornadoes and hurricanes, along with floods and fire


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Apr 28, 2022)

jc456 said:


> Funny how the crt idiots refuse to look at weather history tornadoes and hurricanes, along with floods and fire



This sentence deserves to be graphed!  You got in a dig at environmentalists, climate change folks AND CRT!  You might have hit the trifecta.  Good on you.

Actually the important part is that many of us "crt idiots" know the difference between weather and climate.

Education is a heavy burden.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 28, 2022)

PV System said:


> Actually the important part is that many of us "crt idiots" know the difference between weather and climate.


Naw


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Apr 28, 2022)

jc456 said:


> Naw



As per usual, I'm put to shame by your clever ripostes and repartee!  It is truly like being in the company of George Bernard Shaw!

(Feel free to google just ANYTHING in that sentence.)


----------



## jc456 (Apr 28, 2022)

PV System said:


> As per usual, I'm put to shame by your clever ripostes and repartee!  It is truly like being in the company of George Bernard Shaw!
> 
> (Feel free to google just ANYTHING in that sentence.)


Son, if you knew the difference, you would shut up


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Apr 28, 2022)

jc456 said:


> Son, if you knew the difference, you would shut up



No, if I was like you I'd clearly NOT shut up.  You never do.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 28, 2022)

PV System said:


> No, if I was like you I'd clearly NOT shut up.  You never do.


I know the difference you don’t. And you double down, hahaha haha hahaha


----------



## JoeNormal (Apr 28, 2022)

OMG, is this thing still going on? This is like a support group for morons. Anybody who can't see the signs of global warming at this point is beyond wilful ignorance.  Criminal ignorance? Is that a thing?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 28, 2022)

JoeNormal said:


> OMG, is this thing still going on? This is like a support group for morons. Anybody who can't see the signs of global warming at this point is beyond wilful ignorance.  Criminal ignorance? Is that a thing?



$76 trillion!!!


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 28, 2022)

JoeNormal said:


> OMG, is this thing still going on? This is like a support group for morons. Anybody who can't see the signs of global warming at this point is beyond wilful ignorance.  Criminal ignorance? Is that a thing?



As usual another warmist/alarmist who pushes the lie about what climate realists thinks.

It is YOUR criminal stupidity that hurts you here.

ALL skeptics acknowledge warming since the end of the 1600's and certainly since 1979 with Satellite data.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Apr 29, 2022)

jc456 said:


> I know the difference you don’t. And you double down, hahaha haha hahaha



The very SECOND you post a claim and then support it with actual evidence I'm pretty sure the world will end.  So keep us safe with your usual posting style.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 29, 2022)

PV System said:


> The very SECOND you post a claim and then support it with actual evidence I'm pretty sure the world will end.  So keep us safe with your usual posting style.


you want me to post what?  Evidence there is a difference between weather and climate?  Well here's a hint, climate isn't one day of weather, although the weather happens in the climate.  Perhaps that's your confusion.  But climate doesn't change overnight, nor does it change in a year.  To claim one warm day as evidence of AGW or climate change is fking hilarious.  Yet Demofks do that nonstop in here.  But hey, let me know.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Apr 29, 2022)

jc456 said:


> you want me to post what?  Evidence there is a difference between weather and climate?  Well here's a hint, climate isn't one day of weather, although the weather happens in the climate.



Wow, you DID know.  Sort of.  

So why do your folks always blather on about how cold it is one day in April?  Or how snow fell somewhere unexpectedly?  There's one thread where a couple denialists are trading back and forth exciting stories about how cold it is where they live. And they laugh and laugh and laugh like they've somehow falsified AGW.  It's bizarre.

Remember Inhofe in the Senate with his snowball?

Yeah, your side doesn't seem to appreciate the differences either.

As for "rate of change", well, that's the key isn't it?  If climate DOES start changing rapidly (which AGW is capable of doing) then we have a real problem.  Which is what the people trying to get you to listen to reason have been pointing out over and over and over.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 29, 2022)

jc456 said:


> Funny how the crt idiots refuse to look at weather history tornadoes and hurricanes, along with floods and fire



Because it smashes their narrative.

In this thread somewhere I posted up a map of US drought...1895-2018....alot some years, little to none some years. Drrrrr
The kOOks hate the retrospective on this stuff.
Tornado activity a slam dunk for our side...facial. Cat 5 hurricanes hitting US mainland...data
 a train wreck for AGW lemmings.

Btw JC...36 hours straight if these stuff, steady gale force winds. Bizarre as fuck....5th straight month now. Weather fuckery is ghey


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Apr 29, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Because it smashes their narrative.
> 
> In this thread somewhere I posted up a map of US drought...1895-2018....alot some years, little to none some years. Drrrrr
> The kOOks hate the retrospective on this stuff.
> ...



Reading posts like this is like discovering a new brain-damaged form of haiku.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 29, 2022)

When will AGW be taken seriously by the public?

When we see bikini babes in thongs riding around on jet skis and power boats in a lake in Manitoba, Canada in late January for two weeks. Not a moment sooner.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Apr 29, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> When will AGW be taken seriously by the public?
> 
> When we see bikini babes in thongs riding around on jet skis and power boats in a lake in Manitoba, Canada in late January for two weeks. Not a moment sooner.



Oh thank heavens you posted the cheesecake shot there!  For a while I was thinking you were a proud gay man.  You do talk a lot about being gay.  Are you struggling with your choices?


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Apr 29, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> When will AGW be taken seriously by the public?
> 
> When we see bikini babes in thongs riding around on jet skis and power boats in a lake in Manitoba, Canada in late January for two weeks. Not a moment sooner.



Here's a bit o' beefcake for you in case you are just "passing" now.   Enjoy!  Don't drool on your keyboard!


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 29, 2022)

And this....


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 29, 2022)

And this....


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 29, 2022)

Two -threee straight weeks....northern Canada....late January....temps in the high 80's.

Other than that....nobody will be caring about AGW  

Though I gotta say...I'm sure as hell hoping for it!!


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Apr 29, 2022)

Overcompensating much, skookerasbil ?  Don't worry.  You CAN be your true self on here.  No one is going to judge you.  Don't try to fake it...it's got to be hard.

Be who you really are!


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 29, 2022)

Hey JC,......dayyyymn brother....

I sure could get used to jettisoning the nut sack warmers for good


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 29, 2022)

Hey JC....I think we have a family member trolling our thread!!


----------



## jc456 (Apr 29, 2022)

PV System said:


> Wow, you DID know.  Sort of.
> 
> So why do your folks always blather on about how cold it is one day in April?  Or how snow fell somewhere unexpectedly?  There's one thread where a couple denialists are trading back and forth exciting stories about how cold it is where they live. And they laugh and laugh and laugh like they've somehow falsified AGW.  It's bizarre.
> 
> ...


We mock demofks screaming emergency because one day was  above average. Yep, we mock the shit out of demofks. You jumped in claiming weather is climate. Strange. It seems you are confused. But I will mock you and any stupid demofk who keep complaining about heat In today’s world as climate change!!
I’m sure you will deny because that’s what demofks do, throw and go! Hahaha haha


----------



## jc456 (Apr 29, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC,......dayyyymn brother....
> 
> I sure could get used to jettisoning the nut sack warmers for good
> 
> View attachment 637992


Amen brother .


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 29, 2022)

But I digress....back to topic....






Where is Old Rocks to weigh in? Mofu might have his pacemaker lock up


----------



## jc456 (Apr 29, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> View attachment 637995
> 
> Hey JC....I think we have a family member trolling our thread!!


Off topic trolling. Doesn’t know shit about weather vs climate. Winning


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 29, 2022)

JC....dude....we DESPERATELY need some real evidence of global warming. I might have to jump ship...head to some Canadian lakes in January. Road trip....need to stretch the legs of the Coyote. I come to Chicago man...we bring our ball warmers and burn 'em on the lake.. Rent jet skis...but I saw the babe in the green bikini first!!!


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Apr 29, 2022)

jc456 said:


> You jumped in claiming weather is climate.



That is a lie.


Lie, lie, lie, lie, lie, lie, lie, lie, lie, lie, lie, lie, lie, lie, lie, lie, lie, lie, lie, lie, lie, lie, lie, lie, lie, lie, lie, lie, lie, lie, lie


jc456 said:


> Strange. It seems you are confused. But I will mock you and any stupid demofk who keep complaining about heat In today’s world as climate change!!
> I’m sure you will deny because that’s what demofks do, throw and go! Hahaha haha



And you need to LIE about people so you can mock them for things they never said?  

That's ummmm....pathological.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Apr 29, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> JC....dude....we DESPERATELY need some real evidence of global warming. I might have to jump ship...head to some Canadian lakes in January. Road trip....need to stretch the legs of the Coyote. I come to Chicago man...we bring our ball warmers and burn 'em on the lake.. Rent jet skis...but I saw the babe in the green bikini first!!!



Then you can get together and kiss and hug in the chilly Canadian evenings!   That's going to be so nice for you and JC.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 29, 2022)

PV System said:


> Then you can get together and kiss and hug in the chilly Canadian evenings!   That's going to be so nice for you and JC.


Lol....


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 29, 2022)

More AGW k00ks lOsiNg ..

Huge electric battery shortage coming.....lmao...make the chip shortage look like a Romper Room episode  

Rivian CEO warns the looming EV battery shortage will make the chip shortage feel like 'a small appetizer' for what's to come


----------



## jc456 (Apr 29, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Two -threee straight weeks....northern Canada....late January....temps in the high 80's.
> 
> Other than that....nobody will be caring about AGW
> 
> Though I gotta say...I'm sure as hell hoping for it!!


Skooks, we will get over the average temperature tomorrow and that will be only the second day in the last 60 days over average.  Again, in line with our current climate of Winter/ spring.  In fact, Since November, we're coming near a sixth month timeline of under average weather.  We're close to over 40 years of the same weather, that would constitute climate, and no where near warming.  Again, in my experience in here, Australia has been determined as the globe by the demofks.  The northern hemisphere has been eliminated except for the Arctic.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Apr 29, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Lol....
> 
> 
> View attachment 638000



I know!  Like I said, be yourself!  Let your rainbow flag fly!!!!

(And actually that's pronounced GEE.  But good for you to try!


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Apr 29, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> More AGW k00ks lOsiNg ..
> 
> Huge electric battery shortage coming.....lmao...make the chip shortage look like a Romper Room episode
> 
> Rivian CEO warns the looming EV battery shortage will make the chip shortage feel like 'a small appetizer' for what's to come



OH NO!  You mean SUPPLY CHAIN ISSUES AFFECTING JUST ABOUT EVERYTHING YOU BUY WILL ALSO AFFECT BATTERIES????

Wow!


----------



## jc456 (Apr 29, 2022)

PV System said:


> That is a lie.
> 
> 
> Lie, lie, lie, lie, lie, lie, lie, lie, lie, lie, lie, lie, lie, lie, lie, lie, lie, lie, lie, lie, lie, lie, lie, lie, lie, lie, lie, lie, lie, lie, lie
> ...


how long you been in this nine year old thread?  hahahahahahahahahahaha.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Apr 29, 2022)

jc456 said:


> how long you been in this nine year old thread?  hahahahahahahahahahaha.



How long before you gain the right to outright lie about someone?  When did you get the right to do that?  Maybe I can hit that point then I can lie like you do!


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 29, 2022)

jc456 said:


> Skooks, we will get over the average temperature tomorrow and that will be only two days in the last 60 days over average.  Again, in line with our current climate of Winter/ spring.  In fact, Since November, we're coming near a sixth month timeline of under average weather.  We're close to over 40 years of the same weather, that would constitute climate, and no where near warming.  Again, in my experience in here, Australia has been determined as the globe by the demofks.  The northern hemisphere has been eliminated except for the Arctic.



dang 

Yeah....all these nutters need to move to Australia. Plenty of room. Like minded dolts pretty much the norm....love to be governed hard


----------



## jc456 (Apr 29, 2022)

PV System said:


> How long before you gain the right to outright lie about someone?  When did you get the right to do that?  Maybe I can hit that point then I can lie like you do!


So are tornadoes and hurricanes signs of global warming?  I'll start here.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 29, 2022)

Ooooops......

First Shipment Of Russian Coal Paid In Yuan On Its Way To China  | ZeroHedge


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Apr 29, 2022)

jc456 said:


> So are tornadoes and hurricanes signs of global warming?  I'll start here.



You can't tell from individual examples.  If there is a general increase in intensity or frequency over time it may indicate it.  But just looking at individual examples won't tell you anything.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 29, 2022)

PV System said:


> You can't tell from individual examples.  If there is a general increase in intensity or frequency over time it may indicate it.  But just looking at individual examples won't tell you anything.


And if there are no increases? Do you have enough historical data to answer?


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Apr 29, 2022)

jc456 said:


> And if there are no increases? Do you have enough historical data to answer?



You tell me:









						Economic losses from US hurricanes consistent with an influence from climate change - Nature Geoscience
					

The observed increases in hurricane losses are often thought to result solely from societal change. A regression-based analysis of US economic losses reveals an upward trend between 1900 and 2005 that is not explained by increasing vulnerability.




					www.nature.com


----------



## jc456 (Apr 29, 2022)

PV System said:


> You tell me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hilarious. Price of goods population all different. All you posted was more nonsense and nothing about weather vs climate! Why?


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Apr 29, 2022)

jc456 said:


> Hilarious. Price of goods population all different. All you posted was more nonsense and nothing about weather vs climate! Why?



It addresses your question.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 29, 2022)

PV System said:


> It addresses your question.


Naw


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Apr 29, 2022)

jc456 said:


> Naw



Well, if you only read the title you might not see the point.

Was the rest of the text too small or were the words too big?


----------



## jc456 (Apr 29, 2022)

PV System said:


> Well, if you only read the title you might not see the point.
> 
> Was the rest of the text too small or were the words too big?


Naw, read it. Not more frequently


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Apr 29, 2022)

jc456 said:


> Naw, read it. Not more frequently



Frequency isn't the only metric.

Too bad you don't understand any of this technically.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 29, 2022)

PV System said:


> Frequency isn't the only metric.
> 
> Too bad you don't understand any of this technically.


it was the variable the demofks went with.  Any other variable isn't logically doable.  Many reasons a tornado or hurricane causes more damage.  All subjective.  You all spin your climate weather around like drunken sailors.  Have some more rum mate.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Apr 29, 2022)

jc456 said:


> it was the variable the demofks went with.



Nope.  They said frequency and/or intensity.

You are wrong _yet again!_  Does that ever get boring for you?



jc456 said:


> Any other variable isn't logically doable.



Intensity isn't logically doable?  Wow.  That's stupid.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 29, 2022)

PV System said:


> Nope.  They said frequency and/or intensity.
> 
> You are wrong _yet again!_  Does that ever get boring for you?
> 
> ...


Hahaha proved my point. Intensity means fk


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Apr 29, 2022)

jc456 said:


> Hahaha proved my point. Intensity means fk



Do you use a Markov Text Generator that is set to select the letters "fk" for every option?

Or do you just lack any other words because of a limited education?


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 29, 2022)

JC...this is laughable.

Progressives in this forum ( the handful) get head explosions seeing this thread at the very top of page. The troll will be the most hated mofu in the forum.   This OCD droid ensures Skeptic dominance...now almost 8,000 posts and a billion "views". I could not possibly be more giddy.

*dOMinAnCe*


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Apr 29, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> This OCD droid



OCD Droid?

Do you need medication?


----------



## jc456 (Apr 29, 2022)

PV System said:


> Do you use a Markov Text Generator that is set to select the letters "fk" for every option?
> 
> Or do you just lack any other words because of a limited education?


I stay on topic


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Apr 29, 2022)

jc456 said:


> I stay on topic



Fk you do, fking fk fk.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 29, 2022)

And this skeptic is winning still


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 29, 2022)

Most lOSiNG 


American Voters Concerned about Economy, Not Climate


----------



## jc456 (Apr 29, 2022)

Skooks, watch the weather for Chicago tonight!! Hahaha this hasn’t stopped


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 29, 2022)

jc456 said:


> Skooks, watch the weather for Chicago tonight!! Hahaha this hasn’t stopped



Was heading to a car show with my daughter tonight JC....had to blow it off. Too damned cold...dOy...and this fucking wind.

Was 38 here this am...you must still be getting your balls busted


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Apr 29, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Was heading to a car show with my daughter tonight JC....had to blow it off.



I'm from downstate Illinois originally.  We always thought Chicagoans were tools.



skookerasbil said:


> Was 38 here this am...you must still be getting your balls busted



Wow, more balls and testicles talk!


----------



## jc456 (Apr 29, 2022)

PV System said:


> I'm from downstate Illinois originally.  We always thought Chicagoans were tools.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, more balls and testicles talk!


You’re in the wrong thread to talk about women with penis


----------



## jc456 (Apr 29, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Was heading to a car show with my daughter tonight JC....had to blow it off. Too damned cold...dOy...and this fucking wind.
> 
> Was 38 here this am...you must still be getting your balls busted


Severe weather expected


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Apr 29, 2022)

jc456 said:


> You’re in the wrong thread to talk about women with penis


----------



## jc456 (Apr 29, 2022)

The Arctic melted in the trolls head, skeptics keep winning


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Apr 29, 2022)

jc456 said:


> The Arctic melted in the trolls head, skeptics keep winning



fkity fk fkfkfkfkfkfkfkfkfkfkfkfkfkfkfkfkfkfk.

That's what WINNING sounds like!


----------



## jc456 (Apr 29, 2022)

Fk-n-A


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Apr 29, 2022)

jc456 said:


> Fk-n-A



FKity FK FK!  FK?  FKFKFK.  FK!  FKFKFKFKFKF!


----------



## jc456 (Apr 29, 2022)

Waiting on the severe weather to hit, ouch


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 29, 2022)

jc456 said:


> Waiting on the severe weather to hit, ouch



Like tornados????


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Apr 30, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Like tornados????











						Dozens of buildings leveled after a powerful tornado tears through Wichita area | CNN
					

A powerful tornado tore through the Wichita, Kansas, area Friday night, leveling dozens of structures in the city of Andover, according to officials.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Apr 30, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Like tornados????







__





						Loading…
					





					www.accuweather.com


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 30, 2022)

PV System said:


> Dozens of buildings leveled after a powerful tornado tears through Wichita area | CNN
> 
> 
> A powerful tornado tore through the Wichita, Kansas, area Friday night, leveling dozens of structures in the city of Andover, according to officials.
> ...



Yes....tornados do that!


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 30, 2022)

PV System said:


>



JC.....she has 1,500 posts in one month

That shit is impossible.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Apr 30, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Yes....tornados do that!



Not so much in the Midwest in April.  Becoming more common.  Oh, and Tornado Alley appears to be systematically moving EAST.

So, well, SOMETHING's going on.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 30, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Like tornados????


It’s what they were saying. The experts


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 30, 2022)

jc456 said:


> It’s what they were saying. The experts



Lol...might as well be experts in navel contemplation strategies.

JC...I've been making fun of Old Rocks for 12 years. I never tire of it. I trigger that guy ( You dumb fuck!!!") more easily than you put milk in your coffee each morning. It's a hoot...poor guy knows no humor in his life. Smart guy but no wit...like at all. He hates me


----------



## jc456 (Apr 30, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Lol...might as well be experts in navel contemplation strategies.
> 
> JC...I've been making fun of Old Rocks for 12 years. I never tire of it. I trigger that guy ( You dumb fuck!!!") more easily than you put milk in your coffee each morning. It's a hoot...poor guy knows no humor in his life. Smart guy but no wit...like at all. He hates me


One tornado today in the area, an EF0.  Rainy day. Cycles of it.


----------



## Billy_Bob (May 1, 2022)

April is in the record books.  The western US was -12.3 deg F below the 30-year average.  The Midwest was -11.9 deg F and planting is now expected to take place a full three weeks later than the average. This shortening of the growing season by almost a full month will make getting two crop harvests next to impossible.  You think food costs are bad now, wait about two months when people realize that we will be unable to produce the food for winter..


----------



## Billy_Bob (May 1, 2022)

PV System said:


> Not so much in the Midwest in April.  Becoming more common.  Oh, and Tornado Alley appears to be systematically moving EAST.
> 
> So, well, SOMETHING's going on.


In a word, NO... your assessment is wrong. The shift is a known pattern caused by upper level winds more commonly known as La Niña.  Sorry Charlie...


----------



## westwall (May 1, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> In a word, NO... your assessment is wrong. The shift is a known pattern caused by upper level winds more commonly known as La Niña.  Sorry Charlie...




Don't bother the fake geologist with facts.  The troll just ignores them.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (May 1, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> In a word, NO... your assessment is wrong. The shift is a known pattern caused by upper level winds more commonly known as La Niña.  Sorry Charlie...



The folks at Purdue University have a different opinion from you:









						Center of U.S. tornado activity shifting east and south, possibly due to climate change - Research at Purdue
					

16/2016 | A Purdue University research team has found that the center of tornado activity in the United States has shifted in recent decades, and this shift is possibly influenced by climate change.




					www.purdue.edu


----------



## skookerasbil (May 1, 2022)




----------



## skookerasbil (May 1, 2022)

More AGW k00k lOsiNg....


California Is Gearing Up to Win a Darwin Award


----------



## jc456 (May 1, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> April is in the record books.  The western US was -12.3 deg F below the 30-year average.  The Midwest was -11.9 deg F and planting is now expected to take place a full three weeks later than the average. This shortening of the growing season by almost a full month will make getting two crop harvests next to impossible.  You think food costs are bad now, wait about two months when people realize that we will be unable to produce the food for winter..


Yep


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (May 1, 2022)

jc456 said:


> Link


Post #7803


----------



## jc456 (May 1, 2022)

PV System said:


> Post #7803


2016?


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (May 1, 2022)

jc456 said:


> 2016?



Well there was also the citation from this year in Post #7792

(Are you reading ANY of this thread?)


----------



## Sunsettommy (May 1, 2022)

PV System said:


> The folks at Purdue University have a different opinion from you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The over all tornado counts have declined slightly and well as Major Tornadoes declined more significantly.

You own link makes that clear:

"Data showed a notable decrease in both annual counts and tornado days in the traditional “tornado alley” of the central plains, aided by declines in summer and autumn. However, annual values were sustained in the southeast with some increase in “Dixie alley” due in part to substantial autumn seasons increases from Mississippi to Indiana, Agee says."


----------



## jc456 (May 1, 2022)

PV System said:


> Well there was also the citation from this year in Post #7792
> 
> (Are you reading ANY of this thread?)


Was 2016 right?


----------



## jc456 (May 1, 2022)

PV System said:


> Dozens of buildings leveled after a powerful tornado tears through Wichita area | CNN
> 
> 
> A powerful tornado tore through the Wichita, Kansas, area Friday night, leveling dozens of structures in the city of Andover, according to officials.
> ...


Buildings there how long?


----------



## jc456 (May 1, 2022)

PV System said:


> Not so much in the Midwest in April.  Becoming more common.  Oh, and Tornado Alley appears to be systematically moving EAST.
> 
> So, well, SOMETHING's going on.


Weather. See you have no fking clue climate vs weather


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (May 1, 2022)

jc456 said:


> Weather. See you have no fking clue climate vs weather



If the tornado region is moving over the course of years it becomes CLIMATE.


----------



## jc456 (May 1, 2022)

PV System said:


> If the tornado region is moving over the course of years it becomes CLIMATE.


Still don’t know! Color me shocked


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (May 1, 2022)

jc456 said:


> Still don’t know! Color me shocked



I know that you feel you are scoring points or something.  Trust me, you aren't.  

The Dunning-Kruger is so strong in you that you couldn't possibly know.


----------



## skookerasbil (May 1, 2022)




----------



## skookerasbil (May 1, 2022)




----------



## jc456 (May 1, 2022)

PV System said:


> I know that you feel you are scoring points or something.  Trust me, you aren't.
> 
> The Dunning-Kruger is so strong in you that you couldn't possibly know.


I score points daily. And you still don’t know weather vs climate.
I accept your concession


----------



## skookerasbil (May 1, 2022)

All those winds JC.....

You have to have a plate in your head to look up into the sky these days, see Etch-A-Sketch from horizon to horizon and not think, "Wtf?"


----------



## Billy_Bob (May 1, 2022)

PV System said:


> The folks at Purdue University have a different opinion from you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The boys over at Purdue have a problem, paleo history of earths cyclical systems. They seem to have an issue about how global wind patterns change with ocean surface temperature..


----------



## jc456 (May 1, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> The boys over at Purdue have a problem, paleo history of earths cyclical systems. They seem to have an issue about how global wind patterns change with ocean surface temperature..


And those always change


----------



## jc456 (May 2, 2022)

Skooks, Woke up on another Monday, still 45 degrees and raining.  Still no warming.  AGW has yet again avoided Chicagoland, now we're in May.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (May 2, 2022)

jc456 said:


> Skooks, Woke up on another Monday, still 45 degrees and raining.  Still no warming.  AGW has yet again avoided Chicagoland, now we're in May.



^^^^^this is how you know that JC "knows" the difference between weather and climate. LOLOLOL


----------



## jc456 (May 2, 2022)

50 years of the same weather in Chicagoland in my lifetime. The weather expected for the climate of Chicago.

Missing is the climate change that is still unproven by any poster in here. But, we all knew they were full of shit.

No evidence of any global warming either.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (May 2, 2022)

jc456 said:


> 50 years of the same weather in Chicagoland in my lifetime. The weather expected for the climate of Chicago.



That explains quite a bit about you.



jc456 said:


> Missing is the climate change that is still unproven by any poster in here. But, we all knew they were full of shit.



It's good that you don't understand the difference between an individual data point and the whole population.  



jc456 said:


> No evidence of any global warming either.



"Storms, worsened by climate change, are eroding Chicago’s lakeshore and filling our basements with sewage. Climate change has pushed Lake Michigan’s levels into “uncharted territory,” and Chicago broke rainfall records in 2018, 2019, and 2020." (SOURCE)


----------



## jc456 (May 2, 2022)

The Edmund Fitzgerald
					

Edmund Fitzgerald The legend of the Edmund Fitzgerald remains the most mysterious and controversial of all shipwreck tales heard around the Great Lakes. Her story is surpassed in books, film and media only by that of the Titanic. Canadian folksinger Gordon Lightfoot inspired popular interest in...




					www.shipwreckmuseum.com


----------



## skookerasbil (May 2, 2022)

Watch: Electric Bus In Paris Spontaneously Explodes  | ZeroHedge


I'm laughing gents....


----------



## skookerasbil (May 2, 2022)

jc456 said:


> The Edmund Fitzgerald
> 
> 
> Edmund Fitzgerald The legend of the Edmund Fitzgerald remains the most mysterious and controversial of all shipwreck tales heard around the Great Lakes. Her story is surpassed in books, film and media only by that of the Titanic. Canadian folksinger Gordon Lightfoot inspired popular interest in...
> ...



Lmao....

Made me laugh out loud.

About 7 people in Illinois worried about climate change effecting the routine fucked up weather in the the lakes.


----------



## jc456 (May 2, 2022)

Skooks, at the white sox game today, Steve Stone says, the flags in the ball park were not waving because they were finally tired and refused to do anything today! Hahaha cracked me up.


----------



## skookerasbil (May 2, 2022)

jc456 said:


> Skooks, at the white sox game today, Steve Stone says, the flags in the ball park were not waving because they were finally tired and refused to do anything today! Hahaha cracked me up.



Lol...he notices too !!  Cool stuff...hope it was a great time!!

Going to see the Yankees now can break your wallet....not like the old days. About 45 min for me to get there....

Tolls....$20
Gas....$20
Parking....$50
Beer...$14 ( shitty beer btw)
Ticket...$50 ( nose bleeders)
Hot Dog...$7
Bottled water....$5
Shitty cold pretzel...$7
Stupid ass helmet ice cream...$15

Traffic on way home....ghey


Clip joint now


----------



## jc456 (May 2, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Lol...he notices too !!  Cool stuff...hope it was a great time!!
> 
> Going to see the Yankees now can break your wallet....not like the old days. About 45 min for me to get there....
> 
> ...


Amen


----------



## jc456 (May 3, 2022)

Been raining for hours again this morning, high expected to hit a whopping 45 degrees today!!!! whoo hooo.  Wet and cold and the fun goes on.  Guess what, expected to do the same thing Wednesday and Thursday.  hahahaahahahahahahahaha no AGW again today.  Yet, ewwwwwwww it exists and should be afraid of something they've never articulated.  but hey, still spring here.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (May 3, 2022)

jc456 said:


> Been raining for hours again this morning, high expected to hit a whopping 45 degrees today!!!! whoo hooo.  Wet and cold and the fun goes on.  Guess what, expected to do the same thing Wednesday and Thursday.  hahahaahahahahahahahaha no AGW again today.  Yet, ewwwwwwww it exists and should be afraid of something they've never articulated.  but hey, still spring here.



And yet another post from the guy who claims to know the difference between weather and climate and accuses others of not.

The irony is rich.


----------



## jc456 (May 3, 2022)

PV System said:


> And yet another post from the guy who claims to know the difference between weather and climate and accuses others of not.
> 
> The irony is rich.


Exactly!


----------



## skookerasbil (May 3, 2022)

PV System said:


> And yet another post from the guy who claims to know the difference between weather and climate and accuses others of not.
> 
> The irony is rich.



Lol...show us some hard evidence that people care about "the difference between weather and climate"

Good luck


----------



## jc456 (May 3, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Lol...show us some hard evidence that people care about "the difference between weather and climate"
> 
> Good luck
> 
> ...


What's fking funny, is when the temperatures go above 100, these stupid pods will be screaming extreme,,,,,,, extreme........ at a weather event.  He hasn't backed down from his stupid.


----------



## skookerasbil (May 3, 2022)

jc456 said:


> Been raining for hours again this morning, high expected to hit a whopping 45 degrees today!!!! whoo hooo.  Wet and cold and the fun goes on.  Guess what, expected to do the same thing Wednesday and Thursday.  hahahaahahahahahahahaha no AGW again today.  Yet, ewwwwwwww it exists and should be afraid of something they've never articulated.  but hey, still spring here.



What a goof. It's May and still like winter by you....and me.

I'm sure folks sitting around the dinner table at night saying, "You know...shit, they better do something about all this global warming soon!"

Hey JC...lol...I somehow keep going back to THIS


----------



## jc456 (May 3, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> What a goof. It's May and still like winter by you....and me.
> 
> I'm sure folks sitting around the dinner table at night saying, "You know...shit, they better do something about all this global warming soon!"
> 
> ...


outstanding view indeed.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (May 3, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Lol...show us some hard evidence that people care about "the difference between weather and climate"
> 
> Good luck
> 
> ...



Your buddy jc456 cares about the difference quite a lot!

When you guys aren't rubbin' each other over ballgames you should read his posts.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (May 3, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> What a goof. It's May and still like winter by you....and me.
> 
> I'm sure folks sitting around the dinner table at night saying, "You know...shit, they better do something about all this global warming soon!"
> 
> ...



I think at this point everyone believes you are heterosexual.  The plan is working.


----------



## ding (May 3, 2022)




----------



## jc456 (May 3, 2022)

PV System said:


> I think at this point everyone believes you are heterosexual.  The plan is working.


what about the Edmund Fitzgerald?  you never commented?  odd.  You were all bellied up at the bar and vanished. Hmm what was that about Chicago weather you wanted to point out?


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (May 3, 2022)

jc456 said:


> what about the Edmund Fitzgerald?



It was a ship.  It's sexual preferences were not important.



jc456 said:


> you never commented?  odd.



One storm is called 'weather'.  



jc456 said:


> You were all bellied up at the bar and vanished.



No, because I actually DO know the difference between climate and weather.



jc456 said:


> Hmm what was that about Chicago weather you wanted to point out?



Weather is not climate.


----------



## jc456 (May 3, 2022)

PV System said:


> No, because I actually DO know the difference between climate and weather.


naw, you really don't.  your posts are in here and people can read them.  

Why did the Fitzgerald sink?  Was it due to weather?  The same type weather you said was happening today?  You suggested it was different weather today. today's soil erosion in Chicago and all sorts of shit you couldn't possibly ever confirm. Yet back in 75 there's the Edmund Fitzgerald, sinking during extreme weather.  LOL


----------



## jc456 (May 3, 2022)

PV System said:


> Weather is not climate.


you however don't believe that.  why else post what you post about extreme weather as climate?


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (May 3, 2022)

jc456 said:


> Why did the Fitzgerald sink?



Listen to the song.



jc456 said:


> Was it due to weather?  The same type weather you said was happening today?  You suggested it was different weather today. today's soil erosion in Chicago and all sorts of shit you couldn't possibly ever confirm. Yet back in 75 there's the Edmund Fitzgerald, sinking during extreme weather.  LOL



It's hilarious that you think you are making some big point here.  You should stick to dry-humping your buddy for White Sox tickets.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (May 3, 2022)

jc456 said:


> you however don't believe that.  why else post what you post about extreme weather as climate?



Let me answer that as your hero Skoobersnots likes to.


skookerasbil said:


> View attachment 639396


----------



## jc456 (May 3, 2022)

PV System said:


> Let me answer that as your hero Skoobersnots likes to.


So can’t position your own statement


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (May 3, 2022)

jc456 said:


> So can’t position your own statement



I positioned it just fine.  It fit in the margins and didn't require much scrolling.  SKoobertooters' penchant for finding only the largest photos on Google is responsible for any difficulties you had with the post.

Thanks.


----------



## Sunsettommy (May 3, 2022)

PV System said:


> I positioned it just fine.  It fit in the margins and didn't require much scrolling.  SKoobertooters' penchant for finding only the largest photos on Google is responsible for any difficulties you had with the post.
> 
> Thanks.



You need to see your doctor since you are obsessed over what people here in the thread are saying since they are playing you for a fool so easily.





You must be bored to tears at home since you seem to be living in front of your computer does it give you food pellets to help keep you going?

1500 + postings in just 4 weeks is very high rate and yet most of it is middle school level whining.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (May 3, 2022)

Sunsettommy said:


> You need to see your doctor since you are obsessed over what people here in the thread are saying since they are playing you for a fool so easily.
> 
> View attachment 639885
> 
> ...



Well, this is certainly an IRONIC post.  Good job.  Almost fractally so!


----------



## Sunsettommy (May 3, 2022)

PV System said:


> Well, this is certainly an IRONIC post.  Good job.  Almost fractally so!



LOL





You keep making my case about you valid every time you post nothing of value despite allegedly having a big science degree in your back pocket which you hardly show any evidence of that science education here in many postings.

You find it irresistible that you spend a lot of time here behaving like a school child by now even some of your fellow leftists warmist/alarmists have cooled on you because even they don't carry on and on with childish postings the way you do all day long.


----------



## skookerasbil (May 3, 2022)

Cardinal Carminative said:


> Your buddy jc456 cares about the difference quite a lot!
> 
> When you guys aren't rubbin' each other over ballgames you should read his posts.


----------



## skookerasbil (May 3, 2022)

All I know is....this historic thread going for 9 years now...on the top of Page 1 daily with a billion "views".

9 years....not once out of 8,000 posts has one single progressive been able to post up a link with any evidence the public cares about climate change!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (May 3, 2022)

Sunsettommy said:


> LOL
> 
> View attachment 639897
> 
> ...



Tommy....that made me laugh my balls off!


----------



## skookerasbil (May 3, 2022)

*@www.whosnotwinning.com*


----------



## jc456 (May 3, 2022)

Who is cardinal Carmen? Pv get banned?


----------



## Sunsettommy (May 3, 2022)

jc456 said:


> Who is cardinal Carmen? Pv get banned?



She changed her name it is still the same middle school fool who was PV system.

Carminative means emitting flatulence which is certainly TRUE!!!


----------



## jc456 (May 3, 2022)

Sunsettommy said:


> She changed her name it is still the same middle school fool who was PV system.


I see cardinal on mine But it comes up pv on your repost. Never seen that


----------



## Sunsettommy (May 3, 2022)

jc456 said:


> I see cardinal on mine But it comes up pv on your repost. Never seen that



Those are replied postings which doesn't change. when I reply to the new name it will be Cardinal Carminative in the quotes after that.


----------



## jc456 (May 3, 2022)

Sunsettommy said:


> Those are replied postings which doesn't change. when I reply to the new name it will be Cardinal Carminative in the quotes after that.


Got it. She changed it after you posted!! Wonder why she changed it? Seems odd. Trying to hide


----------



## Sunsettommy (May 3, 2022)

jc456 said:


> Got it. She changed it after you posted!! Wonder why she changed it? Seems odd. Trying to hide



I was temporarily confused but looked around and saw it was a name change after my last post to her.

This is another piece of evidence this joke doesn't have a science degree and doesn't stop the childish postings in this thread now uses a new name that actually makes a big FOOL of herself this is a child minded thinker we are dealing with.

Might be a confused person we are dealing with:


----------



## jc456 (May 3, 2022)

Sunsettommy said:


> I was temporarily confused but looked around and saw it was a name change after my last post to her.
> 
> This is another piece of evidence this joke doesn't have a science degree and doesn't stop the childish postings in this thread now uses a new name that actually makes a big FOOL of herself this is a child minded thinker we are dealing with.
> 
> ...


She’s fake


----------



## jc456 (May 3, 2022)

Forecast for tomorrow 34 degrees. Ball sack cold


----------



## jc456 (May 3, 2022)

Watch the highlights of the Cub Sox game tonight. Played in the mist and wind entire game! Hahaha haha oh and 39 degrees and the flags were blowing straight out again, only one day off !


----------



## skookerasbil (May 4, 2022)

jc456 said:


> Forecast for tomorrow 34 degrees. Ball sack cold



You gotta be kidding me? What a joke.

Further evidence how sick in the head the AGW nutters are....comical  Man JC...I feel for you. Not as cold here but I was out mid afternoon yesterday wearing a fleece....gay


----------



## jc456 (May 4, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> You gotta be kidding me? What a joke.
> 
> Further evidence how sick in the head the AGW nutters are....comical  Man JC...I feel for you. Not as cold here but I was out mid afternoon yesterday wearing a fleece....gay


I'll take a fleece only weather day rather than nut sack warmers daily.  I think I heard on the sports update last night the ball game temps were close to 32 degrees at the end of the game.  Can you imagine playing baseball in almost freezing weather?  the players mostly all had face coverings most of the game.


----------



## jc456 (May 5, 2022)

Yo Skooks, guess what the weather's like today?

Yep, Rain and cold.  Can you believe this, I won't say everyday, but shit you'd think we'd need a Noah soon.  Calling for rain through next Monday.  A brief clear on Saturday maybe...... dude, but AGW is here.  It is getting close to an extended cold from November.  So the length of the season is extending out a few weeks, that's cold!!!!!!  Not warm.  Where are the AGW nutters?


----------



## bripat9643 (May 5, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> And how appropriate is this Photobucket Classic???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joe Biden is.  His entire administration is based on climate change.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 5, 2022)

Abraham3 said:


> I've become quite convinced that YOU are one of the leading lights of the 1%.  I see absolutely no other reason for your constant accusations save an attempt to direct unwanted attention away from yourself.


The reason is that he doesn't want us to be taxed$92 trillion to pay for green energy, you fucking dumbass.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 5, 2022)

Abraham3 said:


> More use of low carbon energy sources.  Less soot.  Less nitrous oxide.  Less acid rain.
> Less strip mines.  Less deep coal mines and their annual human sacrifices.


Less wealth, fewer jobs, more poverty, fewer government social programs, later retirement..  The air is clean.  We don't need to spend $trillions to make it 1% cleaner.



Abraham3 said:


> Not quite.  The power still has to be produced.  I suspect switching AWAY from coal will cause an INCREASE in available jobs.  Making a thousand wind turbines takes more people and man hours than building an equivalent coal-fired plant.



You can also increase jobs by paying people to dig holes and fill them up again.  The net effect will be exactly the same as spending on green energy.  Both schemes make us all poorer.



Abraham3 said:


> Offhand I'd say it was FAR more likely that YOU were a child of the 1%.  But comments like these are worthless bullshit.



What difference would it make if he were?  How would that make your claims correct?


----------



## bripat9643 (May 5, 2022)

mamooth said:


> I think this comes to everyone's mind when they read Skook.


This is what comes to mind whenever I imagine you:


----------



## skookerasbil (May 6, 2022)

Well JC....yesterday got to 70 degrees....a fucking heat wave my friend. Got tons of work done in the yard ftmfw.

Next three days....ghey....72 hours straight if rain.


----------



## skookerasbil (May 6, 2022)

Hey JC.....think PV System up to 2,000 posts yet? Started on USMB just last month

We all thought Joe B and Right-winger had issues


----------



## jc456 (May 6, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Well JC....yesterday got to 70 degrees....a fucking heat wave my friend. Got tons of work done in the yard ftmfw.
> 
> Next three days....ghey....72 hours straight if rain.


Another day of rain today, high 49. 

The most common phrase this spring, “rain tomorrow “. LOL!


----------



## skookerasbil (May 6, 2022)

jc456 said:


> Another day of rain today, high 49.
> 
> The most common phrase this spring, “rain tomorrow “. LOL!



Since Christmas....miserable.

When is the last day you had three straight days of sun? I can't remember.

Then throw in the perpetual gale winds. Awesome.

Even weather has changed forever.


----------



## jc456 (May 6, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Since Christmas....miserable.
> 
> When is the last day you had three straight days of sun? I can't remember.
> 
> ...


We’ve experienced this before, shit it’s snowed in mid May before.  It just gets old especially having to listen to stupid fk demofks screaming extreme everything fk them.


----------



## skookerasbil (May 7, 2022)

jc456 said:


> We’ve experienced this before, shit it’s snowed in mid May before.  It just gets old especially having to listen to stupid fk demofks screaming extreme everything fk them.



Well the good news is, the DUMS going to get train wrecked in six short months so once again, the climate agenda goes into full limp mode....excellent. And we'll still be freezing our balls off 8 months/ year


----------



## skookerasbil (May 7, 2022)

Where is there any hard evidence people care about global warming?


----------



## Sunsettommy (May 7, 2022)

It has been WET in my area rainfall totals in the last week is DOUBLE the average total for the Month, it was wet in April too, the drought is vanishing from most of Eastern Washington.


----------



## skookerasbil (May 8, 2022)

Still March here in NY...the level of gheyness profound. Heading for mid-May...still wearing hoodies and jackets.


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Still March here in NY...the level of gheyness profound. Heading for mid-May...still wearing hoodies and jackets.
> 
> 
> View attachment 642038


Watching Red Sox vs White Sox another fking god awful windy day. More fun watching players catch pop ups. In Boston. Flags look tired


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2022)

BTW, just tuned into the PGA, and another cold round in action! Hahaha warmers loose again


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2022)

One more, a cloudy day after full sun yesterday. Shoots down consecutive sunny days


----------



## skookerasbil (May 9, 2022)

jc456 said:


> Watching Red Sox vs White Sox another fking god awful windy day. More fun watching players catch pop ups. In Boston. Flags look tired



Oh man....ghey.

Hey JC...wake up here once again to these fucking relentless gale winds. How are people not noticing this fuckedupedness? Oh...temps right now only in the 40's. It's mid-May....this blows.

At the same time, it highlights the distinct lack of caring about global warming. When people wake up to freezing temperatures in late spring, the AGW nutters get pwn'd. Nobody cares about averages when their local climate is busting their balls with cold temps....fAcT. All the research crystal clear.


*@www.whosnotwinning.com*


----------



## jc456 (May 9, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Oh man....ghey.
> 
> Hey JC...wake up here once again to these fucking relentless gale winds. How are people not noticing this fuckedupedness? Oh...temps right now only in the 40's. It's mid-May....this blows.
> 
> ...


they are calling for 40 mile an hour winds here today, but warm near 80.  But that's the only way to get the 80 is to have it blown in from warm areas.  They say once the wind pattern calms down we'll be back in the 50's.  Unreal.

Make sure all your lines are secure so you don't blow away!!!!

What the warmers don't get is that the higher temps are due to pulling other's warm into our area.  Again, once the pattern stops, back to the cool regional temps.  Stupid.


----------



## skookerasbil (May 9, 2022)

jc456 said:


> they are calling for 40 mile an hour winds here today, but warm near 80.  But that's the only way to get the 80 is to have it blown in from warm areas.  They say once the wind pattern calms down we'll be back in the 50's.  Unreal.
> 
> Make sure all your lines are secure so you don't blow away!!!!
> 
> What the warmers don't get is that the higher temps are due to pulling other's warm into our area.  Again, once the pattern stops, back to the cool regional temps.  Stupid.



God....so stOOpid

JC....howling winds here all day today and tonight. Relentless. Steady ( not gusts)

Anybody not noticing this has a plate in their head.


----------



## ding (May 10, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> God....so stOOpid
> 
> JC....howling winds here all day today and tonight. Relentless. Steady ( not gusts)
> 
> ...


It’s been like that all year.


----------



## skookerasbil (May 10, 2022)

ding said:


> It’s been like that all year.



Yeah dude....been talking about it with JC. These winds....every few days. 24 hours straight of steady winds. Not gusts...30mph or above. Since November btw...

Very bizarre. Anybody not noticing it is a crack monkey.


----------



## skookerasbil (May 10, 2022)

Poll: Voters More Concerned About Gas Prices than Climate Change


Moar skeptic wiNniNg


----------



## jc456 (May 10, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Poll: Voters More Concerned About Gas Prices than Climate Change
> 
> 
> Moar skeptic wiNniNg


Wife just read that today’s temperature broke the record for hot day for today, when will the warmers start up extreme extreme. Six months below average but one day will turn into extreme! Hahaha haha


----------



## Sunsettommy (May 10, 2022)

It was the COLDEST April on record for the Pacific Northwest.

The Coldest April in the Satellite Record over the Pacific Northwest​
Good charts in the link worth seeing.


----------



## skookerasbil (May 11, 2022)

Sunsettommy said:


> It was the COLDEST April on record for the Pacific Northwest.
> 
> The Coldest April in the Satellite Record over the Pacific Northwest​
> Good charts in the link worth seeing.



d0y


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> d0y


And yesterday here in good old Chitown, it was the hottest day of yesterday's date on record, and the fur balls will scream extreme extreme.  Cold records are ghey to them because one day of hot weather is their climate.


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2022)

Sunsettommy said:


> It was the COLDEST April on record for the Pacific Northwest.
> 
> The Coldest April in the Satellite Record over the Pacific Northwest​
> Good charts in the link worth seeing.


Tommy, that's weather don't ya know?  It only counts as climate if one weather day is hot.


----------



## Billy_Bob (May 11, 2022)

Global Surface Temp Rise Has Stalled…Stagnant Over The Past Decade
					

Despite some warm regions, the global surface temperature rise has flamed out and was stagnant over the past decade.




					climatechangedispatch.com


----------



## skookerasbil (May 16, 2022)

More AGW k00k lOsiNg....

https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2022/05/12/india-electric-scooters-battery-fires/


----------



## skookerasbil (May 17, 2022)

JC....stop the presses dude!!

I got sun

I got no clouds.

I got no wind.

I got 65 degrees 


TODAY.......

Not gay


----------



## jc456 (May 17, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> JC....stop the presses dude!!
> 
> I got sun
> 
> ...


Outstanding Skook!!!!!!!

Enjoy they day.

Probably still too cool to go to the beaches, but hope you get some outside time today!

My temp is about the same today!!!

No wind

BTW, had my sprinkling system turned on yesterday, latest I ever had it turned back up.

My guy told me that for the month of April Chicago only had two days with sun, Detroit and one other city, can't remember, fk,  no sun for the month of April.  Can you imagine no sun?  Ouch.


----------



## skookerasbil (May 19, 2022)

Tommy...JC....

90 degrees in NY this weekend....ftmfw!!!


*Global warming has FINALLY arrived *here after being cold as fuck for 8 straight months!!


----------



## jc456 (May 19, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Tommy...JC....
> 
> 90 degrees in NY this weekend....ftmfw!!!
> 
> ...


58 yesterday, going to 86 today then back to 60 on Saturday and Sunday.  experiencing a wild ride right now.

BTW, two days of rain the last two days.


----------



## Sunsettommy (May 19, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Tommy...JC....
> 
> 90 degrees in NY this weekend....ftmfw!!!
> 
> ...



Good.

Tomorrow will the first day of a weeklong run of 70 degrees F plus weather mostly clear skies and less wind finally been around 3 weeks late for this average weather pattern to show up.

This year will be my LATEST on record to plant the first seeds in the garden Peas, Carrots and Lettuce plants are the first ones.


----------



## jc456 (May 19, 2022)

Sunsettommy said:


> Good.
> 
> Tomorrow will the first day of a weeklong run of 70 degrees F plus weather mostly clear skies and less wind finally been around 3 weeks late for this average weather pattern to show up.
> 
> This year will be my LATEST on record to plant the first seeds in the garden Peas, Carrots and Lettuce plants are the first ones.


good to hear for you Tommy.  I wish we'd get there too some day.


----------



## Billy_Bob (May 19, 2022)

Ass holes all.... Today I GOT SNOW!!  The wide swing of the polar jet is making the boundaries and temperature fluctuations massive. The polar jet still has not waned in power. The cooling happening above the poles is massive.


----------



## Billy_Bob (May 19, 2022)

Sunsettommy said:


> Good.
> 
> Tomorrow will the first day of a weeklong run of 70 degrees F plus weather mostly clear skies and less wind finally been around 3 weeks late for this average weather pattern to show up.
> 
> This year will be my LATEST on record to plant the first seeds in the garden Peas, Carrots and Lettuce plants are the first ones.


The late start is happening all over the bread basket states. loosing 30-45 days makes it impossible to get two crops in, not to mention the lack of fertilizers in the market.  Famine is a very real possibility given these two factors.


----------



## jc456 (May 21, 2022)

PGA tournament in Tulsa Oklahoma 56 and windy. Another cold round of golf after 90 on Thursday!! AGW is really something cold then warm then cold. I assumed warmer meant warmer? Hahaha


----------



## jc456 (May 23, 2022)

dropped below 40 overnight here in Chicagoland.


----------



## skookerasbil (May 23, 2022)

jc456 said:


> good to hear for you Tommy.  I wish we'd get there too some day.


JC...we might have to do a road trip to see Tommy one day!!!?


----------



## skookerasbil (May 23, 2022)

Upper 80's this past weekend here....weatheredia meatheads called it "a heatwave"

Back to 60 degrees today....Drrrrr


----------



## jc456 (May 23, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> JC...we might have to do a road trip to see Tommy one day!!!?


Tommy we're just jealous of your weather.  climate, er, weather, er climate, oh shit, the demofks keep saying one day of warm equals climate change so they do confuse me.


----------



## Billy_Bob (May 23, 2022)

jc456 said:


> Tommy we're just jealous of your weather.  climate, er, weather, er climate, oh shit, the demofks keep saying one day of warm equals climate change so they do confuse me.


JC, the morons don't know what weather is and they are confused as hell. Don't let that rub off on ya...  Were here to support ya!


----------



## jc456 (May 23, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> JC, the morons don't know what weather is and they are confused as hell. Don't let that rub off on ya...  Were here to support ya!


I was being funny.  I'm all good.  I want them to see how fked up in the head they all are.


----------



## Billy_Bob (May 23, 2022)

jc456 said:


> I was being funny.  I'm all good.  I want them to see how fked up in the head they all are.


And I am willing to help!!


----------



## skookerasbil (May 23, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> JC, the morons don't know what weather is and they are confused as hell. Don't let that rub off on ya...  Were here to support ya!



Billy...to make these wankers look silly, we hardly have to try hard anymore  

Years ago I was always in this forum....now I come in for a cup of coffee, drop a nuke or two and I'm gone....back to trolling the rubes in the WAPO Facebook group. Highly recommend btw....it's a hoot!


----------



## Billy_Bob (May 23, 2022)

92-Year-Old Record Falls in Cheyenne Amid Freezing Cold
					

This weekend was one for the record books, with many cities in southeast Wyoming and the Nebraska Panhandle setting record low temperatures.




					k2radio.com


----------



## jc456 (May 23, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> View attachment 648671
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As I posted, thanks for the back up


----------



## skookerasbil (May 23, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> View attachment 648671
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy shit


----------



## skookerasbil (May 23, 2022)

Btw JC....here in NY this evening, just out under the hood of the 'Stang wearing a fucking hoodie. I mean....wtf?!! It's almost June


----------



## jc456 (May 23, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Btw JC....here in NY this evening, just out under the hood of the 'Stang wearing a fucking hoodie. I mean....wtf?!! It's almost June


Watched grandson’s LaCross playoff game tonight, fking ball freeze. Winter jackets, gloves, hand warmers and blankets. Grandson’s team won. At least it was worth it!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 23, 2022)

jc456 said:


> Watched grandson’s LaCross playoff game tonight, fking ball freeze. Winter jackets, gloves, hand warmers and blankets. Grandson’s team won. At least it was worth it!



Without global warming, they'd have been playing in the snow!


----------



## San Souci (May 23, 2022)

PrometheusBound said:


> Less use of coal = more use of price-gouged oil and gas
> Fewer jobs =  more people willing to accept lower wages = more money for the plutocrats
> Pseudo-Leftist Treehuggers = children of the 1% inevitably driven to establish Class Supremacy =  more money to campaign-finance bribe the Republicans.


Bribe? You mean the 10% for "The Big Guy" ? From China?


----------



## jc456 (May 25, 2022)

Skooks, we’re getting needed rain again today! Whew,


----------



## skookerasbil (May 25, 2022)

jc456 said:


> Skooks, we’re getting needed rain again today! Whew,



Just saw your post on the lacrosse game bitter cold...dude that's fucked up.

I'm sick and tired of this constant hoodie weather and it's almost June. More fodder...these AGW asshats are mental cases.


----------



## skookerasbil (May 25, 2022)

Hey JC...glad your grandsons team took the playoff game!!!


----------



## jc456 (May 25, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Just saw your post on the lacrosse game bitter cold...dude that's fucked up.
> 
> I'm sick and tired of this constant hoodie weather and it's almost June. More fodder...these AGW asshats are mental cases.



Right?


----------



## jc456 (May 25, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC...glad your grandsons team took the playoff game!!!
> 
> View attachment 649390


Another game tonight in the rain


----------



## Billy_Bob (May 25, 2022)




----------



## skookerasbil (May 25, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> View attachment 649403


----------



## skookerasbil (May 29, 2022)

5:30pm day before Memorial Day.

Long Island, New York. BBQ time...on the deck...sipping Modelo's.  

Wearing hoodies


----------



## jc456 (May 29, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> 5:30pm day before Memorial Day.
> 
> Long Island, New York. BBQ time...on the deck...sipping Modelo's.
> 
> Wearing hoodies


Windy as hell here. At least 75


----------



## skookerasbil (May 30, 2022)

jc456 said:


> Windy as hell here. At least 75



Windy...what a shocker.

JC....I'm sitting on my front porch this morning at 7am sipping on my java. Sporting a hoodie. It's June for Christsakes. In years gone by, 💯 a beach day, the ocean 20 minutes away. You'd freeze your balls off down there today...a joke. 76 degrees here means 65 at the shore. No thanks. Ghey


At least it's sunny so can't complain...hope your wind dies down dude.

I got my hockey team playing a game 7 tonight on the road...this day will be anguish for me until game time. Then get 10X worse


----------



## Billy_Bob (May 30, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Windy...what a shocker.
> 
> JC....I'm sitting on my front porch this morning at 7am sipping on my java. Sporting a hoodie. It's June for Christsakes. In years gone by, 💯 a beach day, the ocean 20 minutes away. You'd freeze your balls off down there today...a joke. 76 degrees here means 65 at the shore. No thanks. Ghey
> 
> ...


LOL...  ITs Snowing at elevation and my high today will be lucky to get to 45...


----------



## skookerasbil (May 31, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> LOL...  ITs Snowing at elevation and my high today will be lucky to get to 45...



Wtf?

Oh...Mr Gates making the climate k00ks look like k00ks


Bill Gates: Next Pandemic Likely To Be Caused By Climate Change | ZeroHedge


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jun 2, 2022)

Massive rain in the Forecast for the next week in the Northwest.

Here is the Winter Snowfall water equivalent by percentage






Cliff Mass Weather Blog
How Bad Was May? Could June Be A Continuation?​
 May 2022 will go down as one of the wettest and coolest in Northwest history, setting the stage for a delay in the regional wildfire season.

June 1, 2022

Excerpt

LINK

===

April was 10th wettest on record in the Northwest in 148 years of records.

May was even wetter and cooler and June is off to a wet start today with Flash  Flood Warning in parts of Washington and Oregon:






LINK


----------



## jc456 (Jun 2, 2022)

next five days in Chitown is nothing over 75.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 3, 2022)

jc456 said:


> next five days in Chitown is nothing over 75.



High 60's here in NYC....JC...laughable!
Thought it was June?


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 3, 2022)

Sunsettommy said:


> Massive rain in the Forecast for the next week in the Northwest.
> 
> Here is the Winter Snowfall water equivalent by percentage
> 
> ...



Hey Tommy...saw a June forecast for the northwest yesterday. Temps waaaaay below average.

Where is Old Rocks?


----------



## jc456 (Jun 3, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> High 60's here in NYC....JC...laughable!
> Thought it was June?


Skooks,  I'm at the cottage on the water, too windy to go out on the boat.  hly fk, this is like day five of wind here.  We went out Sunday on the water but it was rough as snot.  My neighbor who has many more years of experience on the water stated he was truly concerned coming back from dinner on the water.  Said he wouldn't go back out either.  So here we sit, gusts at over 30 miles an hour, and the gusts are frequent.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 3, 2022)

.0024F that's the excess "heat" generated by 120ppm of CO2


----------



## jc456 (Jun 3, 2022)

CrusaderFrank said:


> .0024F that's the excess "heat" generated by 120ppm of CO2


Oh, that's right, you did post that the other day.  My bad.  Who provided you the temp?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 3, 2022)

jc456 said:


> Oh, that's right, you did post that the other day.  My bad.  Who provided you the temp?


Old Rocks provided an experiment from 167 years ago showing a total temperature increase of 20F in a 100% CO2 atmosphere. Therefore a 120PPM increaes will generate 120/1,000,000 percent of 20F or .0024F 

Science!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 3, 2022)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Old Rocks provided an experiment from 167 years ago showing a total temperature increase of 20F in a 100% CO2 atmosphere. Therefore a 120PPM increaes will generate 120/1,000,000 percent of 20F or .0024F
> 
> Science!



*Therefore a 120PPM increaes will generate 120/1,000,000 percent of 20F or .0024F*

Eliminate the word percent..........


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 3, 2022)

jc456 said:


> Skooks,  I'm at the cottage on the water, too windy to go out on the boat.  hly fk, this is like day five of wind here.  We went out Sunday on the water but it was rough as snot.  My neighbor who has many more years of experience on the water stated he was truly concerned coming back from dinner on the water.  Said he wouldn't go back out either.  So here we sit, gusts at over 30 miles an hour, and the gusts are frequent.



Wtf?!!

What does your friend say about all this wind fuckedupedness these past months?


----------



## jc456 (Jun 3, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Wtf?!!
> 
> What does your friend say about all this wind fuckedupedness these past months?


Just that he’s not seen it so windy


----------



## jc456 (Jun 3, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> High 60's here in NYC....JC...laughable!
> Thought it was June?


The wife just said the expected low tonight will be 49. Forty fking nine June 3


----------



## jc456 (Jun 4, 2022)

Folks, 63 degrees high for today in Chicago. 

Sweatshirts on and June 4


----------



## BigBertha77 (Jun 4, 2022)

jc456 said:


> Folks, 63 degrees high for today in Chicago.
> 
> Sweatshirts on and June 4



That's just crazy weather for you guys.  Global wamring.  LOL!  What will they think of next?


----------



## BigBertha77 (Jun 4, 2022)

jc456 said:


> The wife just said the expected low tonight will be 49. Forty fking nine June 3



WOW!  Cover your tomatoes.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 6, 2022)

Well boys...it's well into June here in NYC and I'm out at 7:30am this morning sipping my coffee WEARING A FUCKING HOODIE!!  

Hey Tommy....wtf?!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 6, 2022)

jc456 said:


> The wife just said the expected low tonight will be 49. Forty fking nine June 3



Damn JC...you're in need of some global warming like me

This is bs....getting down to only 3 warm months out of the year....what crap. May and September now cold as fuck


----------



## jc456 (Jun 6, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Damn JC...you're in need of some global warming like me
> 
> This is bs....getting down to only 3 warm months out of the year....what crap. May and September now cold as fuck


And guess what we've had over the last three days?  Can you say, rain?  Today and Wednesday and Friday forecasted for rain.  At least in the 70's, but no way to do anything outside.  We've had maybe three days of weather in the last two months to have a nice day outside, not cold or wet.  Holy Uncomfortable batman.

Funny watching the WGN9 radar, the rain comes into Chicago and dissipates over Lake Michigan, like it was only meant for us.  The wife and were laughing at it.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 7, 2022)

Lol...Poland learning quickly that going green and freezing their citizens to death = ghey 

"Collect Branches For Fuel" - Poles Told To Burn Wood To Keep Warm Amid 'Putinflation' | ZeroHedge


----------



## jc456 (Jun 10, 2022)

So we're into Friday and guess what, it's raining.  Pouring in fact.  temp dropped from 72 to 64, guess I'm not getting that .0024f increase anytime soon.  Wonder why that 120 PPM only works in some areas and not others?  interesting though.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Jun 10, 2022)

jc456 said:


> So we're into Friday and guess what, it's raining.  Pouring in fact.  temp dropped from 72 to 64, guess I'm not getting that .0024f increase anytime soon.  Wonder why that 120 PPM only works in some areas and not others?  interesting though.



What is it like being so astoundingly uneducated in a topic but still holding an opinion on it that you feel strongly enough about to let everyone know how little you understand the topic?


----------



## jc456 (Jun 10, 2022)

Cardinal Carminative said:


> What is it like being so astoundingly uneducated in a topic but still holding an opinion on it that you feel strongly enough about to let everyone know how little you understand the topic?


tell us we'd like to know.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Jun 10, 2022)

jc456 said:


> tell us we'd like to know.



You know, everytime you do this sort of thing I laugh because I know there's a part of you that actually THINKS YOU ARE BEING CLEVER.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jun 10, 2022)

jc456 said:


> tell us we'd like to know.



He doesn't know or he would be telling us without all the bullshit.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jun 12, 2022)

and,





LINK

=====

It has been WET this spring in Eastern Washington, one of the wettest springs on record in my area the Northwest drought is over!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 13, 2022)

Cardinal Carminative said:


> What is it like being so astoundingly uneducated in a topic but still holding an opinion on it that you feel strongly enough about to let everyone know how little you understand the topic?



Understanding?  

Thats been the mantra for the AGW crowd for 20 years now. And to what end? The strategy hasn't moved the ball a single yard......the climate k00ks still haven't  made their case. How do we know? Because the public couldn't not possibly care less as a voting issue.....that's how we know.

I'll take uneducated all day........as long as Im winning!

Slogans are ghey


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 13, 2022)

So boys.....whats up with this here in NYC? Gonna be high of 80 all week. Here we are mid-June......whats up with this? The ocean is 20 minutes drive for me.....cant go.....80 means its only 70 at the shore. With a breeze, its too fucking cold!

30 years ago, I spent every single weekend at the ocean in June......generally high 80's.....low 90's.

What gives?


----------



## jc456 (Jun 13, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> So boys.....whats up with this here in NYC? Gonna be high of 80 all week. Here we are mid-June......whats up with this? The ocean is 20 minutes drive for me.....cant go.....80 means its only 70 at the shore. With a breeze, its too fucking cold!
> 
> 30 years ago, I spent every single weekend at the ocean in June......generally high 80's.....low 90's.
> 
> What gives?


supposed to be 80 today in Chitown, then 97 tomorrow.  So all of the sudden, the CO2 will generate heat here in Chitown for one day.  Funny how CO2 is only something that pops up once a month.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jun 13, 2022)

I just turned on my Heating system for the first time....... *EVER *for the month of June normally shut it off in mid-April while I do sometimes turn it on for just 30 minutes or so to knock off the morning chill on Chilly April mornings otherwise it is OFF.

It was down to 45 degrees this morning after a long night of rain.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 18, 2022)

Sunsettommy said:


> I just turned on my Heating system for the first time....... *EVER *for the month of June normally shut it off in mid-April while I do sometimes turn it on for just 30 minutes or so to knock off the morning chill on Chilly April mornings otherwise it is OFF.
> 
> It was down to 45 degrees this morning after a long night of rain.


From the weather patterns I am seeing the polar jets are already falling and the jet again enlarging.  It hasn't even been a month since it looked as if it was going to go into summertime mode.  If this continues to moderate winter is going to hit early and hard.   Hope you have wood stored up.. Biden is killing our gas and oils to heat our homes with.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 18, 2022)

Hey JC...Tommy...you guys gonna love this!!

My brother at Citifield for today's Mets game. He just texted me. Said, "Shit..at the game. Wish I brought my winter parka!!"

Windy and cold in NYC tonight...  


It's fucking June 18th


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 18, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> From the weather patterns I am seeing the polar jets are already falling and the jet again enlarging.  It hasn't even been a month since it looked as if it was going to go into summertime mode.  If this continues to moderate winter is going to hit early and hard.   Hope you have wood stored up.. Biden is killing our gas and oils to heat our homes with.



Mofu President Potato Head purposefully collapsing the system. Shit devolving fast...two more food plants burned to the ground this week. Since last April, that's 80+ plants gone. Surely coincidence....


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 19, 2022)

Ask me how hard I'm laughing.

Germany turns to coal for electricity amid gas shortage concerns


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 19, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Ask me how hard I'm laughing.
> 
> Germany turns to coal for electricity amid gas shortage concerns


They are not alone...  Even the UK and Australia are firing up coal fired plants that have been retro fitted with clean coal technologies.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 20, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> They are not alone...  Even the UK and Australia are firing up coal fired plants that have been retro fitted with clean coal technologies.



Dang Billy...I'm slipping  

The greens are getting routed


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 23, 2022)

Well... This would be why junk yards are now refusing to take Telsa's and other electric cars...

*








						Tesla spontaneously catches fire while sitting in California junkyard
					

A Tesla Model S spontaneously burst into flames after sitting in a California junkyard for three weeks. Firefighters had to use 4,500 gallons of water to put the fire out earlier this month.




					www.foxnews.com
				




Where do we dispose of these now?*


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 28, 2022)

Hey boys...well, got train wrecked by the Rona last week. Pretty damned aweful but with my health issues, luckily averted the hospital.
Wife an ER nurse and had dodged the bullet for 2 1/2 years...she brought it home.
Whole family whacked...but now, mainly just tired as fuck. No energy...no legs.
Damn China-virus


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 28, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey boys...well, got train wrecked by the Rona last week. Pretty damned aweful but with my health issues, luckily averted the hospital.
> Wife an ER nurse and had dodged the bullet for 2 1/2 years...she brought it home.
> Whole family whacked...but now, mainly just tired as fuck. No energy...no legs.
> Damn China-virus


Yep... Been there done that.  It was two years ago going on three for me.  I have long covid and still cannot smell anything.  My sense of smell may never come back, I am told.  Most people feel tired for about a month after.  Some people have it for the rest of their lives.

Glad to hear you're feeling better..


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 30, 2022)

EPA regulations quashed...  Finally some sanity... bearcats do not have any authority to do these regulations.



			https://www.supremecourt.gov/opinions/21pdf/21-954_7l48.pdf


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jul 1, 2022)

Well blow average for the week which is normally around 95-100 degrees F.





LINK

This looks like the COLDEST start for July in decades in my region.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 5, 2022)

Bah Bah Booey boys....

Coal Emerges Victorious As Sanctions And Green Policies Backfire Spectacularly | ZeroHedge


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 12, 2022)

Hey boys....so here we are...mid-July and summer has still not arrived in the northeast. What gives?

Makes for ghey beach days....nobody like going to the ocean and having to wear a light hoodie. This is st00pid.

In the old days, we'd be on the beach first week in June and right into mid-September.

Wtf with this non-summer weather?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 12, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey boys....so here we are...mid-July and summer has still not arrived in the northeast. What gives?
> 
> Makes for ghey beach days....nobody like going to the ocean and having to wear a light hoodie. This is st00pid.
> 
> ...


You may not get full summer temps skooks...

The polar lows and jet is pushing the heat south.  ITs tearing up the forming hurricanes before they can fully form.   I'm not seeing a weakening of the Jet or the lows.  It looks like were headed dead on into fall by mid-august.


----------



## ReinyDays (Jul 12, 2022)

We've a West Coast pattern in spades right now ... hot and dry ... no rain expected for months ... about as average as average can be ... all this clean, pure, fresh spring water everyplace will start to drain away _finally_ ...

Sucks to be you ... we're seeing distinct jet streaks on the west side of this trough, generally means it's digging in ... tornadoes in tornado country during tornado season ... of course this is catastrophic, it's always been catastrophic ... catastrophic weather doesn't need climate change ...

Strange ... aloft where I'm typing this are the seeds of great despair and misery ... straight up 6 miles ... yet here on the ground can only be described as "perfect weather" in every way ... floating down the river or driving up to the ski slopes ... take your pick ... except the ocean beach, foggy, cold, wear a jacket ...


----------



## jc456 (Jul 13, 2022)

Hey Skooks, can't make this up anymore.  this is too fking funny to omit from this thread.









						Heavy snowfall leaves hundreds stranded between Argentina and Chile
					

Around 400 people including tourists, truck drivers and other travelers are still trapped in temperatures of 10 degrees Celsius below zero due to a snowstorm on the Argentine-Chilean border.




					www.radiohc.cu
				



Santiago de Chile, July 12 (RHC)-- Around 400 people including tourists, truck drivers and other travelers are still trapped in temperatures of 10 degrees Celsius below zero due to a snowstorm on the Argentine-Chilean border.

The Chilean presidential delegate for the province of Los Andes, Cristian Aravena, explained that those rescued "are in good health and fed."   In the Los Libertadores border refuge, on the Chilean side of the river, there are "approximately 200 people, including bus passengers. There are another 20 people, passengers in their private vehicles", said police officer Héctor Castro to Chilean media.

Meanwhile, in Argentinean territory, police and military forces rescued around 120 people, but there are still 200 people at an altitude of 3,000 meters in the foothills of the Andes.
The official of the Argentinean municipality of Las Heras, Héctor Tello, declared that "there are temperatures of 10 degrees Celsius below zero and there was more than one meter of snow accumulated on the roads."  He warned that evacuations will conclude on Monday, but weather conditions "are still bad".


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 13, 2022)

jc456 said:


> Hey Skooks, can't make this up anymore.  this is too fking funny to omit from this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Winter happens.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 13, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Winter happens.


Not according to crick or old socks.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 13, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> You may not get full summer temps skooks...
> 
> The polar lows and jet is pushing the heat south.  ITs tearing up the forming hurricanes before they can fully form.   I'm not seeing a weakening of the Jet or the lows.  It looks like were headed dead on into fall by mid-august.



No shit Billy?

Only seeing temps in the low 80's here in NYC. Only a couple of 90's days so far...weird.

In the old days, 90's we're common from July 1st fight through August. Too, we'd always see a handful of days north of 100. Haven't seen it in years now.

I've noticed....none of the AGW bozos ever want to talk about the northeast US

Ghey


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 15, 2022)

Hey Billy....think you're right dude....

No 90's in sight for the next 10 days here in New York.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 15, 2022)

Mr. H. said:


> It is having an effect. On our economy. EPA is running roughshod over hydrocarbons.
> Less coal power = higher utility rates.
> Less coal production = fewer jobs.
> Fewer jobs = more on welfare.
> ...


We should have coal, natural gas, hydro, thermal and nuclear power 

And as much of each as the market decides that we need


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 18, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> We should have coal, natural gas, hydro, thermal and nuclear power
> 
> And as much of each as the market decides that we need



Lol...the 🦄🦄 chasers in Germany finding that out the hard way....mofu's are fucked this winter....

Gazprom Declares Force Majeure, Will Halt Gas Flows To Germany Indefinitely | ZeroHedge


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 19, 2022)

Ask me how much I'm laughing boys?!!!  



I&I/TIPP Poll: Americans Want Their Old Fossil-Fuel Economy Back


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 21, 2022)

*@www.whosnotwinning.com


Global Coal-Fired Electricity Generation Surges To Record High | ZeroHedge*


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 21, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> *@www.whosnotwinning.com
> 
> 
> Global Coal-Fired Electricity Generation Surges To Record High | ZeroHedge*


The heat bubble over Europe has disintegrated.  Now temps are falling fast.  The AMO has gone cold, so this winter is going to be a very cold one in Europe.  Officials see it coming and ordering Coal supplies to keep the heat on from Africa and other regions.  The idiot in chief here in the US is hell bent on killing millions in the cold.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 21, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> The heat bubble over Europe has disintegrated.  Now temps are falling fast.  The AMO has gone cold, so this winter is going to be a very cold one in Europe.  Officials see it coming and ordering Coal supplies to keep the heat on from Africa and other regions.  The idiot in chief here in the US is hell bent on killing millions in the cold.


It is obvious the xiden fool doesn't care for human life.  Strange humans voted for this guy.  What a 50 year failure for sure.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 21, 2022)

jc456 said:


> It is obvious the xiden fool doesn't care for human life.  Strange humans voted for this guy.  What a 50 year failure for sure.


Hey JC...summer FINALLY arrived in NYC yesterday...and it's damn near August  

How are you making out brother??


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 21, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> The heat bubble over Europe has disintegrated.  Now temps are falling fast.  The AMO has gone cold, so this winter is going to be a very cold one in Europe.  Officials see it coming and ordering Coal supplies to keep the heat on from Africa and other regions.  The idiot in chief here in the US is hell bent on killi


Yeah...people wonder why Potato Head has a 31% approval rating?!! Standing in the middle of a dump in Mass. talking about shit nobody is caring about.

Hey Billy.....Europe now firing up coal plants like there's no tomorrow


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 21, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC...summer FINALLY arrived in NYC yesterday...and it's damn near August
> 
> How are you making out brother??


Its only going to last about two weeks...  enjoy it while you can...


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 21, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Yeah...people wonder why Potato Head has a 31% approval rating?!! Standing in the middle of a dump in Mass. talking about shit nobody is caring about.
> 
> Hey Billy.....Europe now firing up coal plants like there's no tomorrow


That number is too high..  when 88% of the country thinks you're on the wrong track, they have inflated the positive numbers to make it look like it isn't so bad under Biden...


----------



## jc456 (Jul 21, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC...summer FINALLY arrived in NYC yesterday...and it's damn near August
> 
> How are you making out brother??


All good here. Our temps swing weekly. We hit 90 then right back to low 80’s. Haven’t used air conditioner in three weeks. Very odd.

Looking at the Weather Channel hourly look is actually hilarious.  82 right now, by 4pm 89, by 5pm 81, 6pm 84, 8pm 79, 10pm 74.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 26, 2022)

Lol....more Oooooops if you're an AGW guy....

Texas adds greatest number of oil, natural gas jobs in recorded state history


----------



## jc456 (Jul 26, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Lol....more Oooooops if you're an AGW guy....
> 
> Texas adds greatest number of oil, natural gas jobs in recorded state history


wonder why texas is still having blackouts.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 26, 2022)

Hey JC...this thread about to hit 8,000 posts


----------



## jc456 (Jul 26, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC...this thread about to hit 8,000 posts


Outstanding


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 26, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey JC...this thread about to hit 8,000 posts



Are you sure?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 27, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Are you sure?


I think so.... ^^^^^


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 3, 2022)

Bah Bah Booey 

'Dirty ol' coal' is making a comeback and consumption is expected to return to 2013′s record levels


----------



## jc456 (Aug 3, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Bah Bah Booey
> 
> 'Dirty ol' coal' is making a comeback and consumption is expected to return to 2013′s record levels


8001


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 4, 2022)

jc456 said:


> 8001



lol JC.......the k00ks hate this thread. Over the years, about 10 bozo's have come in for a spell and they all get pwn'd and leave abruptly.

LOL.....summer officially arrived this am here in NYC JC......gonna be like 97 or so. First time above 95....and its August!


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 4, 2022)

Booey

https://www.nbcnews.com/video/great-barrier-reef-shows-signs-of-recovery-from-bleaching-scientists-say-145458757735


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 4, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Booey
> 
> https://www.nbcnews.com/video/great-barrier-reef-shows-signs-of-recovery-from-bleaching-scientists-say-145458757735


Older marine biologists told them this was a natural cycle...  But Nooooooo, they went with the hyperbole... Noe they are dealing with the egg all over their faces...


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 4, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> lol JC.......the k00ks hate this thread. Over the years, about 10 bozo's have come in for a spell and they all get pwn'd and leave abruptly.
> 
> LOL.....summer officially arrived this am here in NYC JC......gonna be like 97 or so. First time above 95....and its August!


It only going to last about 10 days Skook...  Enjoy it while you have it...


----------



## jc456 (Aug 9, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> lol JC.......the k00ks hate this thread. Over the years, about 10 bozo's have come in for a spell and they all get pwn'd and leave abruptly.
> 
> LOL.....summer officially arrived this am here in NYC JC......gonna be like 97 or so. First time above 95....and its August!


Skooks,  We hit 90's last week, humid as hell, water not CO2, and last night the temp dropped to 68 degrees when I went to sleep.  It's only 71 at this moment.  August 9!!!! That CO2 only works on certain days, wonder why that is?


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 12, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> It only going to last about 10 days Skook...  Enjoy it while you have it...



I'll be damned Billy.......you were spot on. Almost a bit chilly here in NYC this am.....lmao.


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 12, 2022)

jc456 said:


> Skooks,  We hit 90's last week, humid as hell, water not CO2, and last night the temp dropped to 68 degrees when I went to sleep.  It's only 71 at this moment.  August 9!!!! That CO2 only works on certain days, wonder why that is?



ghey

JC....soon enough we'll be back to freezing our nut sacks off. Not sure if you caught it......Farmers Almanac saying by both you and I,  it is going to be as cold as a witches tit this winter. Their accuracy is like 80%
Snow too evidently......a lot of it. More AGW k00k losing.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 12, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> ghey
> 
> JC....soon enough we'll be back to freezing our nut sacks off. Not sure if you caught it......Farmers Almanac saying by both you and I,  it is going to be as cold as a witches tit this winter. Their accuracy is like 80%
> Snow too evidently......a lot of it. More AGW k00k losing.


Right?  Yes indeed, that farmers almanac is more accurate than any warmer science.

I'm still trying to figure how CO2 can cause warming one day and not the very next.  Seems too odd to me.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 12, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> I'll be damned Billy.......you were spot on. Almost a bit chilly here in NYC this am.....lmao.


yes sir, low last night in Chitown was 61.  Very pleasant sleeping temps, windows wide open.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 21, 2022)

jc456 said:


> yes sir, low last night in Chitown was 61.  Very pleasant sleeping temps, windows wide open.



Nice JC......which means, in about 6 weeks, you'll be looking for the winter parka.


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 21, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> View attachment 685497


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 22, 2022)

Bah Bah Booey


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 30, 2022)

Oooops 





Hey Billy....what's up with this?

Expected? Are you surprised?


----------



## jc456 (Aug 30, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Oooops
> 
> View attachment 689373
> 
> ...


Whoa whoa whoa Skooks, the weather channel just predicted Greenland ice and zombie ice will melt and increase water levels by up to 30 inches and no ice will increase. This will all happen in 2100 when all the predictors are dead!!!

Can’t make it up


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 30, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Oooops
> 
> View attachment 689373
> 
> ...


I told you mid level atmosphere was cold.... this is what happens when cold meets water...


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 30, 2022)

jc456 said:


> Whoa whoa whoa Skooks, the weather channel just predicted Greenland ice and zombie ice will melt and increase water levels by up to 30 inches and no ice will increase. This will all happen in 2100 when all the predictors are dead!!!
> 
> Can’t make it up


Reality meet fantasy....  Fantasy loses every time....


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 31, 2022)

jc456 said:


> Whoa whoa whoa Skooks, the weather channel just predicted Greenland ice and zombie ice will melt and increase water levels by up to 30 inches and no ice will increase. This will all happen in 2100 when all the predictors are dead!!!
> 
> Can’t make it up



Oh boy....

I'll say this gents....I'm hearing the US and Europe poised for a bitterly cold winter. Let's see how the green bozos make out this winter when 30% of Europeans are freezing their cans off   
Won't end well....yuk...yuk...


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 14, 2022)

How goes it gents? I've been incognito...trolling over in WAPO and NPR Facebook groups takes its toll..

Hearing about bitterly cold and snowy winter boys...

What say you guys?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 14, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> How goes it gents? I've been incognito...trolling over in WAPO and NPR Facebook groups takes its toll..
> 
> Hearing about bitterly cold and snowy winter boys...
> 
> What say you guys?


Hide and watch...

It's going to be brutal both here in the US and in Europe. We already have over a foot of snow at 12,000 feet here.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 15, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> How goes it gents? I've been incognito...trolling over in WAPO and NPR Facebook groups takes its toll..
> 
> Hearing about bitterly cold and snowy winter boys...
> 
> What say you guys?


Skooks,  welcome back.  I'm good.  goofy weather in Chicago still. High temperature the other day was 61, now they're calling for 93 next week.

WTF.  CO2 sure is flakey.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 15, 2022)

jc456 said:


> Skooks,  welcome back.  I'm good.  goofy weather in Chicago still. High temperature the other day was 61, now they're calling for 93 next week.
> 
> WTF.  CO2 sure is flakey.


Its kind of funny how it only works in High Pressures...


----------



## jc456 (Sep 15, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> Its kind of funny how it only works in High Pressures...


Right?  BTW, that low moved very slowly and it was cool for multiple days.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 15, 2022)

Europe is already getting hit with cold..









						Regions Of Russia And Belarus Suffer Earliest Frosts On Record
					

Eastern Europe has been experiencing record-breaking cold and heavy rains since the onset of September.




					climatechangedispatch.com


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 16, 2022)

I prefer to NOT go the way of the DoDo bird...


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Sep 16, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> View attachment 696937
> 
> I prefer to NOT go the way of the DoDo bird...



Hmmm, your usual "peer reviewed literature citation".


----------



## jc456 (Sep 19, 2022)

Morning Gents, Got weather today in Chicago.  Everyone else got weather?

I heard the pacific NW was going to get bombed with snow this winter.  Ouch.  You know, the area that is globally warm!!!


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Sep 19, 2022)

jc456 said:


> Morning Gents, Got weather today in Chicago.  Everyone else got weather?
> 
> I heard the pacific NW was going to get bombed with snow this winter.  Ouch.  You know, the area that is globally warm!!!



I also heard that you don't understand even the BASICS of this science!  You think that because the globe is warming it will get unilaterally warmer everywhere.  It's like you don't even come CLOSE to understanding how climate works.

Funny.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 19, 2022)

Cardinal Carminative said:


> I also heard that you don't understand even the BASICS of this science!  You think that because the globe is warming it will get unilaterally warmer everywhere.  It's like you don't even come CLOSE to understanding how climate works.
> 
> Funny.


I know you don't understand basics.  How is it that temperatures change 20 degrees in a day?  I know, but curious if you know.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Sep 19, 2022)

jc456 said:


> I know you don't understand basics.  How is it that temperatures change 20 degrees in a day?



LOL.  Ever been outside?  I was once doing field work in S. Dakota and the temp changed 40 degrees in a day.



jc456 said:


> I know, but curious if you know.



I couldn't care less to see you try to demonstrate whatever it is you think you have in the way of "science".  Knock yerself out.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 19, 2022)

Cardinal Carminative said:


> LOL. Ever been outside? I was once doing field work in S. Dakota and the temp changed 40 degrees in a day.


I live in Chicago, we change 50 degrees at times.  how can CO2 approve of that?


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Sep 19, 2022)

jc456 said:


> I live in Chicago, we change 50 degrees at times.  how can CO2 approve of that?



-sigh-

You are so out of your depth here it isn't even funny.  Seriously, dude, this is kind of cringe-worthy.  Do you really not know the difference between weather and climate?  And do you think it is all simple enough for a simp to understand?


----------



## jc456 (Sep 19, 2022)

Cardinal Carminative said:


> -sigh-
> 
> You are so out of your depth here it isn't even funny.  Seriously, dude, this is kind of cringe-worthy.  Do you really not know the difference between weather and climate?  And do you think it is all simple enough for a simp to understand?


I know you all don't.  it's hilarious the venom for when a flood occurs, a tornado or a hurricane.  You dopes come out of the woodwork Armageddon and all.

I merely asked why CO2 doesn't do what warmers say it does.  And that's been since 2013.  Crickets.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 19, 2022)

jc456 said:


> I know you all don't.  it's hilarious the venom for when a flood occurs, a tornado or a hurricane.  You dopes come out of the woodwork Armageddon and all.
> 
> I merely asked why CO2 doesn't do what warmers say it does.  And that's been since 2013.  Crickets.


Cardinal Carminative , how warm is 120 PPM of CO2.  Let's see what you got.

BTW, I love exposing all you know nothings.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Sep 19, 2022)

jc456 said:


> Cardinal Carminative , how warm is 120 PPM of CO2.  Let's see what you got.
> 
> BTW, I love exposing all you know nothings.



What a stupid question.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 19, 2022)

Cardinal Carminative said:


> What a stupid question.


and there it is.  hahahahahahahahaaha it was rhetorical because I knew you'd puke a response like this.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 19, 2022)

Cardinal Carminative said:


> What a stupid question.


how much must we spend to avoid Armageddon from that 120 PPM of CO2?


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Sep 19, 2022)

jc456 said:


> and there it is.  hahahahahahahahaaha it was rhetorical because I knew you'd puke a response like this.


Then show me your calculations


----------



## jc456 (Sep 19, 2022)

Cardinal Carminative said:


> Then show me your calculations


my calculations of what?  I made no claim.  I owe you nothing.  120 PPM of CO2 is bad, been bad since I registered in 2013, still waiting on how warm that CO2 really is.  Seems you deflected because you are too stupid to answer AOC's concern where we must spend 100 Trillion to fix that 120 PPM


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Sep 19, 2022)

jc456 said:


> my calculations of what?



You asked how much temperature 120ppm CO2 was.  So, tell me.  (Hint: it's a stupid question that doesn't have any meaning but knock yourself out).

I will understand if you can't show your work.  You seem like someone who tapped out at "fractions" in school.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 19, 2022)

Cardinal Carminative said:


> You asked how much temperature 120ppm CO2 was.  So, tell me.  (Hint: it's a stupid question that doesn't have any meaning but knock yourself out).
> 
> I will understand if you can't show your work.  You seem like someone who tapped out at "fractions" in school.


I did indeed.  The question is for you.  It wasn't a question to get a question from you as an answer.  So come simp, how warm is that 120 AOC is stating will create armageddon?


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Sep 19, 2022)

jc456 said:


> I did indeed.  The question is for you.  It wasn't a question to get a question from you as an answer.  So come simp, how warm is that 120 AOC is stating will create armageddon?



You really don't know what you are talking about.  I didn't think someone could be so aggressively stupid but you are meeting and exceeding expectations.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 19, 2022)

Cardinal Carminative said:


> You really don't know what you are talking about.  I didn't think someone could be so aggressively stupid but you are meeting and exceeding expectations.


Hey, thanks for playing, I knew you didn't have an answer.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 21, 2022)

Got to love it...  all of the new predictions and their source works and the dissenting works in one place...  Excellent resource in the article.









						Nothing Learned: Media Hype Computer-Modeled Study On Climate Tipping Points
					

We’ve been warned of climate tipping points before, which have racked up a record of non-performance.




					climatechangedispatch.com


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 6, 2022)

Hey Gents..what's up?

Busy trolling meatheads on Facebook on the NPR, CNN and WAPO sites. It's a hoot!!

Hey JC...figuring in the next couple of weeks you'll be getting ball crushing cold ftl....

Tommy...when do you see snow for the northeast??

Oh...found this gem today...

Nearly half of the coal industry is still on an expansion course in 'reckless’ mining rush


----------



## jc456 (Oct 6, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey Gents..what's up?
> 
> Busy trolling meatheads on Facebook on the NPR, CNN and WAPO sites. It's a hoot!!
> 
> ...


Skooks,  Here's a guy discussing economics but it's what he said about climate that stands out, you know, all that additional warming?  hahhahahaahahahahaahahahaha



jc456 said:


> Remarks by CEO Amin H. Nasser at Schlumberger Digital Forum 2022
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 6, 2022)

Cardinal Carminative said:


> You really don't know what you are talking about.  I didn't think someone could be so aggressively stupid but you are meeting and exceeding expectations.


The answer you seek is in this graphing of CO2's logarithmic loss. It is well established science that you all seem to ignore...  Why do you do that?  The reason you do that is because the potential warming, we have actually seen is less than half of what was expected TO BE INDUCED BY CO2 alone.  This simple, yet verifiable, fact in empirically observed evidence shows the atmosphere is acting as a dampener.  And that disproves the CO2 driver theory of AGW.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 6, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> The answer you seek is in this graphing of CO2's logarithmic loss. It is well established science that you all seem to ignore...  Why do you do that?  The reason you do that is because the potential warming, we have actually seen is less than half of what was expected TO BE INDUCED BY CO2 alone.  This simple, yet verifiable, fact in empirically observed evidence shows the atmosphere is acting as a dampener.  And that disproves the CO2 driver theory of AGW.
> View attachment 706423View attachment 706424



*CO2's logarithmic loss.*

What's that?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 6, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *CO2's logarithmic loss.*
> 
> What's that?


For every doubling of the gas, its ability to act decreases by half.    But you knew that, Didn't ya Todd?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 6, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> For every doubling of the gas, its ability to act decreases by half.    But you knew that, Didn't ya Todd?



But who the fuck ever called it a "*logarithmic loss*"?


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 7, 2022)

jc456 said:


> Skooks,  Here's a guy discussing economics but it's what he said about climate that stands out, you know, all that additional warming?  hahhahahaahahahahaahahahaha





Classic


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## Concerned American (Oct 8, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> It is fascinating....the level of disconnect with the climate obsessed. They talk about the "consensus" science. They talk about the magic of wind and solar power. Youd think there is a tsunami sized march to a truly green planet, but nothing could be further from the truth. They perpetuate a myth......as if it is inevitable that the world will embrace their fantasies at some point in time. It simply not happening and isn't going to be happening in the foreseeable future ( at least 3 decades ).
> 
> In 2013.....the science isn't mattering.


Consensus Science?  You mean like "Everybody knows that the earth is flat and it is the center of the universe."  And "There are more than two genders?"  Is that consensus science?


----------



## Leo123 (Oct 8, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> And how appropriate is this Photobucket Classic???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're not talking about it but they are sneaking legislation as riders to other bills like inflation reduction.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 9, 2022)

8 years with NO WARMING.  The US CRN (Land only) has stopped warming and is now trending towards cooling.  The ocean cooling is now transitioning to the land masses...  It was just a matter of time before this happened.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 10, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> But who the fuck ever called it a "*logarithmic loss*"?


It is a logarithmic loss by empirical evidence.  You need to revisit the definition of the term logarithmic.  









						Using Logarithmic Differentiation to Compute Derivatives | Study.com
					

In this lesson, we will explore logarithmic differentiation and show how this technique relates to certain types of functions. Using two examples,...




					study.com


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 10, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> It is a logarithmic loss by empirical evidence.  You need to revisit the definition of the term logarithmic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have a single legitimate source that used "*logarithmic loss*" in the way you did?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 19, 2022)

Look where it snowed this week.  holy fk October 19, yet climate changed.  huh?  I'm still waiting on a warmer fk to say where climate has changed.


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 17, 2022)

Gents...how goes it??

Freezing your balls off yet?

Was mild here in NYC until this week...but not anymore.
Got the nut sack warmers out yet JC? Im reasonably sure Tommy just walking outside now to make ice for a chilled drink...yuk..yuk...

I see Old Rocks back posting st00pid shit again about EV batteries....same stuff as 10 years ago. According to Old Rocks, EV batteries were supposed to have a 1,000 mile range by now!!


----------



## jc456 (Nov 17, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Gents...how goes it??
> 
> Freezing your balls off yet?
> 
> ...


Skooks my friend, nice to hear from you.  Been awhile. Yes, freezing my nuts off, and warmers are indeed needed.

Supposed to be 48 today only getting to 35 if that.  I am used to this in November.  One year we may get 60 degrees and like this year, we're getting 35 degree weather and snow.  You know, that stuff we're not supposed to get anymore according to the consensus folks!!!! LMAO.   Meteorologists are far more accurate than those punks and losers.  I bet none of them are freezing their nuts off.  Especially Old Socks.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 17, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Gents...how goes it??
> 
> Freezing your balls off yet?
> 
> ...


My low tonight will be -9 deg F...   just a warm and cozy night on top of the great divide..


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 17, 2022)

Did I mention we got about 8" of global warming last night and it is still snowing?


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 18, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> My low tonight will be -9 deg F...   just a warm and cozy night on top of the great divide..


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 18, 2022)

Im laughing..........boys.......our thread here is still the greatest thread in the history of this forum.......by far.......and its not even close. There have been more "views" of this thread alone than all of the climate crusader threads combined.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 23, 2022)

Boys, the demfoks have never heard of natural variability. Weather is always cyclical.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 28, 2022)

Gents, so a nice week of mild weather in Chitown.  Got the christmas decorations up.  whew.  So, we had two weeks of mild weather and then two weeks of cold weather, and we're now in the second week of what is mild weather again.  Cyclical, based on pressure systems not CO2.  I'm still waiting for one these AGW nut jobs to explain how CO2 is so mixed up?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 28, 2022)

jc456 said:


> Gents, so a nice week of mild weather in Chitown.  Got the christmas decorations up.  whew.  So, we had two weeks of mild weather and then two weeks of cold weather, and we're now in the second week of what is mild weather again.  Cyclical, based on pressure systems not CO2.  I'm still waiting for one these AGW nut jobs to explain how CO2 is so mixed up?


Wintertime shift is currently happening.  Soon it will be too damn cold to do much of anything outside.  That polar low is shifting south. areas of Canada are already -30 deg F.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 28, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> Wintertime shift is currently happening.  Soon it will be too damn cold to do much of anything outside.  That polar low is shifting south. areas of Canada are already -30 deg F.


I noticed that.  Makes it's way here this weekend.  can't flipping wait.


----------



## Concerned American (Nov 28, 2022)

jc456 said:


> Gents, so a nice week of mild weather in Chitown.  Got the christmas decorations up.  whew.  So, we had two weeks of mild weather and then two weeks of cold weather, and we're now in the second week of what is mild weather again.  Cyclical, based on pressure systems not CO2.  I'm still waiting for one these AGW nut jobs to explain how CO2 is so mixed up?


We're bracing for a major snow event in the inland northwest.  They are calling for 6-12" on Wed. so my Thursday will be shot moving snow.   Thankfully, Thurs. is supposed to be sunny and cold.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 28, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> We're bracing for a major snow event in the inland northwest.  They are calling for 6-12" on Wed. so my Thursday will be shot moving snow.   Thankfully, Thurs. is supposed to be sunny and cold.


yep and it's coming to Chitown afterward.  I can't wait. Not


----------



## Concerned American (Nov 28, 2022)

jc456 said:


> yep and it's coming to Chitown afterward.  I can't wait. Not


The models that I've seen show that you may get spared on this one or maybe just get skirted.  They are predicting it will dive down toward KS, OK, E. TX and LA.  Who knows, I should have been a weatherman--I could have lied daily and gotten away with it.  LOL


----------



## jc456 (Dec 19, 2022)

Skooks and folks, Chicago morning temp today 10 degrees. Global warming evidence right here


----------



## Concerned American (Dec 19, 2022)

jc456 said:


> Skooks and folks, Chicago morning temp today 10 degrees. Global warming evidence right here


Three degrees here.  Minus two by Thurs.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 19, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Three degrees here.  Minus two by Thurs.


Saturday-2 here but the Arctic is warming.

Scientifically, they don’t get more sunlight than us, so someone should explain how that is possible, old rocks?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Dec 19, 2022)

I was just browsing the all-time low temperature records and it looks like we are very likely to break thousands of Low temp records over the next week or two.

Looking at major cities like Salt Lake City UT, Denver CO, Casper WY, Detroit MI, Billings MT, Rapid City SD, among many others will all break records, if their forecasted temperatures are reached. As this storm system moves eastward it is likely to continue to break records across the US.  And it won't even be close to the old records.  Most will see the records broken by 5 - 8 deg F.

For the 23 of Dec is:
Casper, Wy record  -27.  Forecast is -33
Billings, MT record -20.  Forecast -36
Salt Lake City, Ut record -11. Forecast -22

I could go on, but you get the point.  This is going to be a very cold winter.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 19, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> I was just browsing the all-time low temperature records and it looks like we are very likely to break thousands of Low temp records over the next week or two.
> 
> Looking at major cities like Salt Lake City UT, Denver CO, Casper WY, Detroit MI, Billings MT, Rapid City SD, among many others will all break records, if their forecasted temperatures are reached. As this storm system moves eastward it is likely to continue to break records across the US.  And it won't even be close to the old records.  Most will see the records broken by 5 - 8 deg F.
> 
> ...


Weather channel says so


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 21, 2022)

OMG...JC...gonna feel like minus 18 by you on Fri>Sat.
Ball busting!!

America getting a gut punch of global warming over the next four days. Dude...I feel for ya....

Hey check this out...found on Twitter group, "Clown World Today"....from the Climate Conference...🤡


Hey...Merry Christmas to all my USMB peeps in here!!
I'm hoping to find Salma Hayek under my tree on Sunday am!!


----------



## jc456 (Dec 22, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> OMG...JC...gonna feel like minus 18 by you on Fri>Sat.
> Ball busting!!
> 
> America getting a gut punch of global warming over the next four days. Dude...I feel for ya....
> ...


I heard this morning that some parts here might see -47 below wind chills.  hly fk, that's the coldest in quite some time.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 23, 2022)

jc456 said:


> I heard this morning that some parts here might see -47 below wind chills.  hly fk, that's the coldest in quite some time.



Wtf?!!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Dec 23, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Wtf?!!!


We broke thousands of low temperature records. -42 all time ambient low temperature record in my neck of the woods.  Wind chills as low as -67 deg F.  We smashed all time low temp records all over Wyoming, Montana, Idaho, Utah, and they continue to be broken as this low pressure moves eastward.  High winds due to the very low barometric pressures on top of it all. Our high temp yesterday was a balmy -24 Deg F. We finally broke zero about an hour ago as winds are bringing in warmer temps.

There is blocking high pressure over the Atlantic so this could very likely stall over the mid-west. We had just two days with this over us, I fear for your folks over there that might see 7-10 days of these very low temperatures and high winds.


----------



## ReinyDays (Dec 23, 2022)

Mid 70s to 80 at UCLA Climatology School ... what do they know that we don't? ...


----------



## Billy_Bob (Dec 23, 2022)

ReinyDays said:


> Mid 70s to 80 at UCLA Climatology School ... what do they know that we don't? ...


I was going to say they are in a bubble... The La Niña Bubble...


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 31, 2022)

*HAPPY NEW YEAR *boys!!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 2, 2023)

A shout out to Wyoming Department of Transporation...

This is why they say do not go past the ROAD CLOSED red-light barriers. Winds can close a road in minuets, and you do not want to become part of a snow drift... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












			District 1


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 3, 2023)

Hey Tommy......JC.......wtf? No snow in NY south yet.......its all up north. Many feet of it. I see nothing in the forecast for NYC snow


----------



## skookerasbil (Today at 3:51 AM)

Hey boys...no snow here in NYC yet? Tommy....what gives?

Oh...btw...


----------



## Billy_Bob (Today at 9:22 AM)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey boys...no snow here in NYC yet? Tommy....what gives?
> 
> Oh...btw...
> 
> View attachment 746705


You will note that the globalists are trying to make this number go back up by making energy to expensive...


----------



## jc456 (Today at 11:32 AM)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey Tommy......JC.......wtf? No snow in NY south yet.......its all up north. Many feet of it. I see nothing in the forecast for NYC snow


here either


----------

